# علم اللاهوت النظامي



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2011)

​*




 *​ 


*علم اللاهوت النظامي*









*تأليف*

*القس جيمس أَنِس*​

*راجعه ونقَّحه وأضاف إليه*

*القس منيس عبد النور*




*الكنيسة الإنجيلية بقصر للدوبارة . القاهرة*
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]تقديم الكتاب*

*[FONT=&quot]شرعتُ في تأليف كتابٍ في »[FONT=&quot]علم اللاهوت**«[FONT=&quot] لأهمية دراسته لتلاميذ الدين المسيحي، قَدَّمتُ فيه ما جاء في أشهر المؤلَّفات في هذا العِلم، وخاصةً كتاب الدكتور القس تشارلس هودج، أستاذ اللاهوت في مدينة برنستون الأمريكية. وقد أطلتُ الكلام في المواضيع التي كثُر عليها الاعتراض من أهل الفلسفة المادية، وخاصةً ما كان يتعلَّق باللَّه وعلاقته بالكون الماديّ، كالأدلة على وجوده، والخليقة، والمعجزات، بما يبرهن صدق الحقائق الإلهية المعلَنة في الكتاب المقدس الذي هو مصدر علم اللاهوت ومرجعه الوحيد.[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]على أنه لا يبعد أن ينشأ عن التقدم في دراسة العلوم الطبيعية بعض التغيير في تفسير كيفية خلق اللَّه للكون، لأن الكتاب المقدس أوضح أن اللَّه هو الخالق دون أن يشرح كيفية الخلق بالتفصيل. فيجب على اللاهوتي أن يتمسك بتعاليم الكتاب الواضحة، وأن يقبل التوضيح العِلمي لغير الواضح منها، وأن يبذل جهده في دحض بعض الآراء الفلسفية والافتراضات التخمينية التي لا تستحق أن تُقارن بتعاليم الكتاب المقدس الراسخة، لأن كثيرين اليوم تطرَّفوا في رفع شأن العلوم الطبيعية حتى أنكروا حكمة الخالق وعنايته، بل أنكر بعضهم وجوده! فيقول العلماء مثلاً إن خلق العالم استغرق بلايين السنين، ويقول بعض مفسري الكتاب المقدس أنه خُلق في ستة أيام، فيبدو أن هناك تناقضاً بين العلم والدين. ولما كنا نؤمن أن مصدر المعرفة الصحيحة والوحي الصادق هو اللَّه، يكون أن بعض علماء التفسير أخطأوا، ولا يكون هناك تناقض بين العلم والدين. فنحن نحدد اليوم بأربع وعشرين ساعة بناءً على دوران الشمس والأرض، ولم تُخلق الشمس إلا في اليوم الرابع (تك 1: 16). فيكون أن المقصود بكلمة يوم حقبة من الزمان، لا 24 ساعة.  كما أن ألف سنة عند اللَّه مثل يوم واحد (مز 90: 4، 2بط 3: 8).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ويشتمل هذا الكتاب على مقدمةٍ مطوَّلة في أصول علم اللاهوت ونظامه، ثم الجزء الأول وهو: »[FONT=&quot]الثيولوجيا[/FONT]«[FONT=&quot] (الكلام في اللَّه) وبعده الجزء الثاني وهو [/FONT]»[FONT=&quot]الأنثروبولوجيا[/FONT]«[FONT=&quot] (الفكر اللاهوتي عن الإنسان) ثم الجزء الثالث وهو [/FONT]»[FONT=&quot]السوتيريولوجيا[/FONT]«[FONT=&quot] (الفكر اللاهوتي عن الخلاص) وأخيراً الجزء الرابع وهو [/FONT]»[FONT=&quot]الإسخاتولوجيا[/FONT]«[FONT=&quot] (الفكر اللاهوتي في الأمور الأخيرة). وقد سمَّيتُه [/FONT]»[FONT=&quot]علم اللاهوت النظامي[/FONT]«[FONT=&quot] ملتمساً من اللَّه أن يجعله مفيداً لجميع أبناء اللغة العربية، ووسيلةً لتقدُّمهم في معرفة ما أُعلن لنا في كتابه العزيز عن طبيعته وصفاته وعلاقته بالكون، وخاصةً الجنس البشري، وسرّ التجسُّد، وعمل الفداء، وحلول الروح القدس. لأن هذه المعرفة هي الحياة الأبدية.[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=AF_Najed]القس جيمس أنِس[/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]مقدمة المُرَاجِع[/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]يسرني أن أقدم للقارئ العربي هذا الكتاب الثمين، الذي كُتب في سبعينيات القرن التاسع عشر، وهو مرجع لا يستغني عنه رجل دين ولا طالب لاهوت ولا محب لدراسة العقيدة المسيحية.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ولما كانت لغته قديمة فقد قمت بتحديثه وعَصْرَنته (جعله حديثاً وعصرياً) ليسهُل على أبناء اليوم أن يستفيدوا منه. كما قمت بإعادة تبويبه وكتابة فهرسه بأرقام الفصول والأسئلة، ليسهل على دارسه الوصول إلى ما به من معلومات قيّمة.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وآمل أن يعطي أحد المتخصصين في علم اللاهوت من بلادنا جزءاً من وقته ليكتب مرجعاً نابعاً من قلب بيئتنا. وإلى أن يحدث هذا أرجو أن يسدَّ هذا الكتاب شيئاً من فراغ عدم وجود كتاب متكامل في علم اللاهوت من وجهة نظر الكنيسة الإنجيلية المصرية.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وأودّ أن أوجِّه الشكر القلبي لمن عاونوني على إعداد هذه المخطوطة للطبع. لهم تقديري وشكري. ولولا مجهودهم ما استطعت أن أقدم هذا الكتاب للقارئ بهذه الصورة، التي أرجو أن ترضيهم.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=AF_Najed]الدكتور القس منيس عبد النور[/FONT]*


[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2011)

*فهرس الكتاب*

*المقدمة: علم اللاهوت النظامي، ماهيته والآراء المختلفة فيه (فصل 1-8) ...*
*الجزء الأول: الثيولوجيا، أي الكلام في اللَّه (فصل 9-20) ...*
*الجزء الثاني: الأنثروبولوجيا، أي الفكر اللاهوتي عن الإنسان (فصل 21-28) ...*
*الجزء الثالث: السوتيريولوجيا، أي الفكر اللاهوتي عن الخلاص (فصل 29-46) ...*
*الجزء الرابع: الإسخاتولوجيا، أي الفكر اللاهوتي عن الآخرة (فصل 47-52) ...*
*فصول المقدمة*

*الفصل الأول - علم اللاهوت النظامي ...*
*حقيقة علم اللاهوت وغايته (س 1-4)*
*شروط علم اللاهوت النظامي وحقائقه (س 5-10)*

*الفصل الثاني - موضوع علم اللاهوت ...*
*تفصيل حقائق علم اللاهوت (س 1-5)*
*علم اللاهوت ليس كافياً وحده (س 6-10)*
*أقسام علم اللاهوت ومواضيعه (س 11-13)*

*الفصل الثالث - اعتقادات العقليين ...*
*أشهر آراء العقليين (س 1، 2)*
*الرد عليهم وإمكانية الوحي (س 3-14)*
*مكانة العقل في الدِّين (س 15-30)*
*مكانة الحواس في الدِّين (س 31)*

*الفصل الرابع - اعتقادات الباطنيين ...*
*تعاليم الباطنيين (س 1-5)*
*تاريخ تعاليم الباطنيين (س 6-11)*
*الرد على آرائهم (س 12)*

*الفصل الخامس - اعتقادات التقليديين ...*
*تعاليم التقليديين (س 1-3)*
*تعليمهم في الكتاب المقدس والرد عليه (س 4-11)*
*تعليمهم في التقليد والرد عليه (س 12-16)*
*تعليمهم في عصمة الكنيسة والرد عليه (س 17-20)*

*الفصل السادس - اعتقادات الإنجيليين ...*
*تعليمهم في الكتاب المقدس (س 1-11)*
*تعليمهم في الوحي (س 12-24)*
*تعليمهم في كمال الكتاب المقدس (س 25-37)*
*قواعد تفسير الكتاب (س 38)*

*الفصل السابع - النظم اللاهوتية الشهيرة ...*
*النظام البيلاجي، والشبيه بالبيلاجي، والأغسطيني (س 1-18)*

*الفصل الثامن - قوانين الإيمان ...*
*(س 1-8)*

*الجزء الأول*

*الثيولوجيا*

*(أي الكلام في اللَّه)*

*الفصل التاسع - الأدلة على وجود اللَّه ...*
*أصل الاعتقاد بوجود اللَّه (س 1-7)*
*الأدلة على وجود اللَّه (س 8-18)*

*الفصل العاشر - الأقوال الخاطئة في اللَّه ...*
*الأقوال الإلحادية (س 1-7)*
*القول بوجود أكثر من إله (س 9-11)*
*القول بألوهية الكون (وحدة الوجود) (س 12-14)*

*الفصل الحادي عشر - معرفة البشر للَّه ...*
*(س 1-7)*
*الفصل الثاني عشر - صفات اللَّه ...*
*من هو اللَّه؟ (س 1-7)*
*اللَّه روح (س 8-13)*
*اللَّه غير محدود (س 14-20)*
*اللَّه سرمدي (بلا بداية ولا نهاية) (س 21-24)*
*اللَّه غير متغيّر (س 25-28)*
*اللَّه عالِم بكل شيء (س 29-38)*
*اللَّه ذو مشيئة (س 39-42)*
*اللَّه قادر (س 43-48)*
*اللَّه قدوس (س 49)*
*اللَّه عادل (س 50-59)*
*اللَّه صالح (س 60-70)*
*اللَّه حق (س 71-73)*
*اللَّه ذو سلطان (س 74-77)*

*الفصل الثالث عشر - التوحيد والتثليث...*
*تعليم الكتاب فيه (س 1-14)*
*دراسة المجامع الكنسيّة له (س 15-19)*
*علاقة الأقانيم ببعضها (س 20-32)*

*الفصل الرابع عشر - لاهوت المسيح ...*
*إثباته من العهد القديم (س 1-11)*
*إثباته من العهد الجديد (س 12-34)*
*نتيجة رفض لاهوت المسيح (س 35-37)*

*الفصل الخامس عشر - الروح القدس ...*
*لاهوت الروح القدس (س 1-11)*
*انبثاق الروح القدس (س 12)*
*عمل الروح القدس (س 13-17)*
*معمودية الروح القدس (س 18-21)*
*مواهب الروح القدس (س 22)*
*ثمر الروح القدس (س 23)*

*الفصل السادس عشر - قضاء اللَّه ...*
*صفات هذا القضاء (س 1-24)*
*التعيين السابق (س 25-49)*

*الفصل السابع عشر - الخليقة ...*
*أصل الكون (س 1-9)*
*المذاهب المختلفة في خلْق الكون (س 10-21)*

*الفصل الثامن عشر - عناية اللَّه ...*
*معنى العناية (س 1-4)*
*سياسة اللَّه لخلائقه وأفعالهم (س 5-15)*

*الفصل التاسع عشر - المعجزات ...*
*حقيقة حدوث المعجزة (س 1-12)*
*التمييز بين المعجزة الصحيحة والكاذبة (س 13، 14)*
*فائدة المعجزة (س 15-18)*

*الفصل العشرون - الملائكة ...*
*الملائكة الأخيار (س 1-10)*
*الملائكة الأشرار (س 11-15)*

*الجزء الثاني*

*الأنثروبولوجيا*

*(أي الفكر اللاهوتي عن الإنسان)*

*الفصل الحادي والعشرون - أصل الإنسان ...*
*التعليم الكتابي في أصل الإنسان (س 1-5)*
*مذهب النشوء (س 6-11)*

*الفصل الثاني والعشرون - وحدة الجنس البشري وقِدَمه ...*
*وحدة البشر (س 1-6)*
*قِدم البشر (س 7)*

*الفصل الثالث والعشرون - طبيعة الإنسان ...*
*تعليم الكتاب عنها (س 1-3)*
*مذاهب أخرى فيها (س 4-8)*
*طبيعة آدم (س 9-13)*
*خلود النفس (س 14-16)*

*الفصل الرابع والعشرون - حالة الإنسان الأصلية ...*
*تعليم الكتاب عنها (س 1-5)*
*التعليم البيلاجي فيها (س 6-12)*
*التعليم التقليدي فيها (س 13، 14)*

*الفصل الخامس والعشرون - امتحان آدم وسقوطه ...*
*عهد الأعمال (س 1-9)*
*سقوط آدم (س 10-19)*

*الفصل السادس والعشرون - الخطية ...*
*ظهورها ووضوحها (س 1، 2)*
*مذاهب في تعريف الخطية (س 3)*
*المذهب البيلاجي فيها (س 4-7)*
*المذهب النصف البيلاجي فيها (س 8)*
*المذهب الأغسطيني فيها (س 9-13)*
*الشريعة تُظهِرها (س 14-17)*
*الخطية عصيان وتعدٍّ (س 18)*
*الخطية جرم وفساد (س 19)*

*الفصل السابع والعشرون - تأثير خطية آدم في نسله ...*
*لم تضر الخطية آدم وحده (س 1-6)*
*الحسبان بواسطة (س 7 و8)*
*الحسبان بدون واسطة (س 9-11)*
*اعتراضات على حسبان خطية آدم علينا (س 12)*
*عمومية الخطية الأصلية (س 13-25)*
*عجز الإنسان الساقط عن كل خير روحي (س 26-32)*

*الفصل الثامن والعشرون - ضمير الإنسان وإرادته ...*
*قُوَى الإنسان (س 1-4)*
*ضمير الإنسان (س 5-11)*
*إرادة الإنسان (س 12-19)*

*الجزء الثالث*

*السوتيريولوجيا*

*(أي الفكر اللاهوتي عن الخلاص)*

*الفصل التاسع والعشرون - قضاء اللَّه بالفداء ...*
*مذهبا سابق السقوط وتابع السقوط (س 1-4)*
*المذهب الأرميني (س 5)*
*المذهب الأرميني الوسلاني (س 6)*
*المذهب الأغسطيني (س 7-11)*

*الفصل الثلاثون - عهد الفداء ...*
*الفداء في صورة عهد (س 1، 2)*
*تعليم الكتاب في عهد الفداء (س 3-6)*
*عهد النعمة (س 7-11)*
*وحدة عهد النعمة (س 12-16)*
*العصور المختلفة لعهد النعمة (س 17-21)*

*الفصل الحادي والثلاثون - تجسُّد المسيح ...*
*التجسد في العهد القديم (س 1، 2)*
*فوائد التجسد (س 3-5)*
*اتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت (س 6-12)*
*نتيجة اتحاد الطبيعتين (س 13-21)*
*التعاليم الضلالية في شخص المسيح (س 22-27)*
*الفصل الثاني والثلاثون - وساطة المسيح ...*
*صفات الوسيط (س 1-5)*
*تعاليم التقليديين في الوساطة (س 6)*
*وظائف المسيح الثلاث (س 7، 8)*

*الفصل الثالث والثلاثون - وظيفة المسيح النبوية ...*
*(س 1، 2)*

*الفصل الرابع والثلاثون - وظيفة المسيح الكهنوتية ...*
*(س 1-9)*

*الفصل الخامس والثلاثون - كفارة المسيح ...*
*اصطلاحات أساسية (س 1-6)*
*آراء في الكفارة (س 7)*
*لزوم الكفارة وهدفها (س 8-22)*
*مذاهب مختلفة في الكفارة (س 23-29)*
*شفاعة المسيح (س 30-33)*

*الفصل السادس والثلاثون - وظيفة المسيح الملكية ...*
*المسيح الملك (س 1-6)*
*معاني الملكوت وفروعه (س 7-11)*
*شروط الدخول في هذا الملكوت (س 12، 13)*
*ملكوت المسيح روحي (س 14-20)*
*معنى تسليم الملكوت للآب (س 21)*

*الفصل السابع والثلاثون - اتِّضاع المسيح ...*
*اتضاع الميلاد (س 1-4)*
*اتضاع الخضوع للشريعة (س 5)*
*اتضاع الآلام والموت (س 6، 7)*
*النزول إلى الهاوية (س 8)*

*الفصل الثامن والثلاثون - ارتفاع المسيح ...*
*ارتفاع القيامة (س 1-3)*
*جسد القيامة (س 4)*
*صعود المسيح (س 5، 6)*
*الجلوس عن يمين اللَّه (س 7، 8)*
*السلطان المطلق (س 9)*
*المجيء ثانيةً (س 10)*

*الفصل التاسع والثلاثون - الدعوة ...*
*وظيفة كل أقنوم في الفداء (س 1-4)*
*الدعوتان الخارجية والداخلية (س 5-12)*
*فعل الروح العام (س 13-16)*
*فعل الروح الخاص (س 17-23)*

*الفصل الأربعون - التجديد والرجوع إلى اللَّه ...*
*(س 1-7)*

*الفصل الحادي والأربعون - الإيمان والتوبة ...*
*(س 1-10)*

*الفصل الثاني والأربعون - التبرير والتبني ...*
*كيف ننال التبرير (س 1-4)*
*حسبان بر المسيح (س 5)*
*التبرير بالإيمان وحده (س 6-9)*
*التبني (س 10، 11)*

*الفصل الثالث والأربعون - التقديس والأعمال الصالحة ...*
*تعريف التقديس ونتائجه (س 1-6)*
*مذاهب في التقديس (س 7)*
*الأعمال الصالحة والتقديس (س 8-13)*

*الفصل الرابع والأربعون - قانون الحياة الصالحة ...*
*الوصايا العشر (س 1-6)*
*الوصية الأولى (س 7)*
*الوصية الثانية (س 8)*
*الوصية الثالثة (س 9)*
*الوصية الرابعة (س 10) *
*الوصية الخامسة (س 11)*
*الوصية السادسة (س 12)*
*الوصية السابعة (س 13)*
*الوصية الثامنة (س 14)*
*الوصية التاسعة (س 15)*
*الوصية العاشرة (س 16)*
*المسيحي والوصايا العشر (س 17-19)*

*الفصل الخامس والأربعون - الكنيسة وفرائضها ...*
*نظام الكنيسة المنظورة ووظائفها (س 1-6)*
*عمل الكلمة (س 7)*
*المعمودية (س 8-16)*
*العشاء الرباني (س 17-24)*
*الاستحالة (س 25)*
* المعمودية والعشاء الرباني والخلاص (س 26)*
*الأسرار (س 27)*

*الفصل السادس والأربعون - الصلاة ...*
*شروط الصلاة المقبولة (س 1-5)*
*أنواع الصلاة (س 6)*
*الصلوات المكتوبة (س 7)*
*الصلاة والبناء الروحي (س 8-10)*
*الجزء الرابع*

*الإسخاتولوجيا*

*(أي الفكر اللاهوتي عن الآخرة)*

*الفصل السابع والأربعون - الوفاة وحالة النفس إلى وقت القيامة ...*
*(س 1-10)*

*الفصل الثامن والأربعون - مجيء المسيح ثانيةً وسوابقه التاريخية ...*
*انتشار الإنجيل (س 1، 2)*
*رجوع اليهود للمسيح (س 3-5)*
*التفسير الحرفي لمستقبل اليهود (س 6)*
*الارتداد العظيم (س 7)*
*الألف السنة ثم حلّ الشيطان (س 8، 9)*
*حوادث تصاحب المجيء ثانيةً (س 10، 11)*
*رأي سابقي الألف السنة (س 12-17)*
*تفسير دانيال ص 2 و7 (س 18-23)*
*معنى »ثم يأتي المنتهى« (س 24)*
*معنى »أزمنة رد كل شيء« (س 25)*
*معنى »إنسان الخطية« (س 26)*
*تفسير رؤيا 20:  4-10 (س 27)*

*الفصل التاسع والأربعون - القيامة العامة ...*
*(س 1-5)*

*الفصل الخمسون - الدينونة الأخيرة ونهاية العالم ...*
*(س 1-3)*

*الفصل الحادي والخمسون - السماء وجهنّم ...*
*(س 1-4)*
*الفصل الثاني والخمسون - أبدية حال الأبرار والأشرار ...*
*(س 1-6)*
*فهرس عام الموضوعات*
*
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2011)

*علم اللاهوت النظامي، ماهيته*

*والآراء المختلفة فيه*



*الفصل الأول - علم اللاهوت النظامي*

*الفصل الثاني - موضوع علم اللاهوت*
*الفصل الثالث - اعتقادات العقليين*
*الفصل الرابع- اعتقادات الباطنيين*
*الفصل الخامس - اعتقادات التقليديين*
*الفصل السادس - اعتقادات الإنجيليين*
*الفصل السابع - النظم اللاهوتية الشهيرة*
*الفصل الثامن - قوانين الإيمان*
*الفصل الأول*​ *علم اللاهوت النظامي*


*1 - ما هو علم اللاهوت؟*
** هو علمٌ يبحث عن اللَّه وصفاته وشرائعه وأعمال عنايته، والتعاليم التي يجب أن نعتقدها، والأعمال التي يجب أن نقوم بها. وهو قسمان: وَحْييٌّ، وطبيعي.*
*2 - لماذا سُمِّي علم اللاهوت »علماً« لا »معرفة«؟*
** لأن العلم إدراك الكليات أو المركبات، والمعرفة إدراك المفردات والقضايا البسيطة. وبعلم اللاهوت نعرف العقائد الدينية وما بينها من العلاقات، حتى يستلزم التسليم بواحدةٍ منها التسليم بالأخرى.*
*3 – ما هو مصدر تلك العقائد؟*
** نجدها متفرقةً في الكتاب المقدس، غير أن اللاهوتي يجمعها وينظمها ويبيّن علاقة بعضها ببعض وما بينها من الاتفاق. ولا يخفى ما في هذا من الصعوبة، والأهمية. وعلى هذا لا يكون الكتاب المقدس هو كتاب علم اللاهوت بل مصدره وأساسه، أي أن علم اللاهوت مأخوذٌ منه ومبنيٌّ عليه.*
*4 - لماذا لا نكتفي بأخذ تلك العقائد الدينية على ما أعلنها اللَّه، دون التكلُّف ببيان علاقاتها واتفاقها؟*
** (1) لأن طبيعة تفكير عقل الإنسان تتوقف على ترتيب وتنظيم ما تحقَّقه من الحوادث والحقائق. فإذا كان لا يكتفي بأحكام علمٍ دون جمعها على ترتيبٍ ونظام، فبالأَوْلى لا يُكتفى بدُرر الكتاب المقدس بدون نَظمها في عقدٍ واحد لفائدته.*
*(2) بالنظام يحصل الإنسان على معرفةٍ أفضل مما يحصل عليها بدونه. وهذا واضح في كل العلوم الطبيعية والعقلية والطبية وغيرها. فلا يمكن أن نتمكن من توضيح معلَنات كتاب اللَّه للآخرين إلا بمعرفة تلك المعلنات مفردةً، ثم معرفة علاقتها بعضها ببعض. فلم تصل الكنيسة لمعرفة ما يتعلق بشخص المسيح إلا بعد معاناة الدرس المدقِّق زمناً طويلاً، وجمع كل التعاليم المتفرّقة المختصّة به في كتاب اللَّه ومقارنتها معاً.*
*(3) لبيان الحق للناس وإقناعهم به. فالذي يقوم بخدمة الحق وتعليمه والدفاع عنه لا يقدر أن يُظهره واضحاً للناس ويُقنعهم به، كما لا يقدر أن يردّ على كل معاندٍ دون أن يجمع تعاليم الكتاب المقدس وينظمها.*
*(4) من مقاصد اللَّه أن ينظم تعاليم كتابه بواسطة البشر. فكما أن اللَّه لا يعلّم الناس علم الأحياء أو الكيمياء، بل يُظهر لهم الحقائق التي يتألف منها هذان العِلمان، كذلك لا يعلّمنا اللَّه علم اللاهوت، بل أعلن لنا في كتابه الحقائق التي بتنظيمها ينتظم هذا العِلم. وكما أن الحوادث الطبيعية ترتبط ببعضها حسب القوانين الطبيعية، هكذا كل حقائق الكتاب المقدس ترتبط ببعضها وفقاً لطبيعة اللَّه وطبيعة خلائقه. وكما شاء اللَّه أن يتأمل الناس في أعمال الخليقة ويتعلمون علاقاتها واتفاقها، هكذا سُرَّت مشيئته أن ندرس كتابه لنرى أن حقائقه مثل النجوم، ليست أنواراً مستقلة، بل أجزاء من كونٍ عظيم منظم، لا يوصف سموُّه وجلاله.*
*5 - ما الذي يجب أن يُسلِّم به كل طالب علمٍ طبيعي قبل تنظيم مسائله؟*
** لا بد له أن يُسلِّم أولاً ببعض المبادئ الأولية:  *
*(1) يركن إلى صدق حواسه، لأن الأمور الطبيعية تظهر له بواسطتها، فإن كذَّب حواسه لا يمكنه أن يتحقّق شيئاً من أمر الكون.*
*(2) صِدق قُواه العقلية، فيسلّم أنه يقدر أن يدرك ويقارن ويتذكر ويستنتج واثقاً بصحة هذه الأفعال.*
*(3) البديهيات التي لا تحتاج إلى دليل، كقولنا إنه لابد من وجود علَّة لكل معلول.*
*وبإقرار هذه المبادئ الثلاثة يمكن أن يتقدم إلى التأمل في مسائل العلم ويجمعها، وينظمها بعد أن يتحقّق من صحتها وكفايتها لإثبات ما يستنتجه منها أو يبنيه عليها من التعاليم. وعلى ذلك لا ينشئ هو المسائل من نفسه، ولا يزيد عليها، بل يرويها كما جاءت.*
*6 - ماذا يمكن استنتاجه من الحقائق بعد جمعها وترتيبها؟*
** يستنتج منها الأصول أو القواعد، فمثلاً نستنتج من ملاحظة سقوط الأثقال على الأرض أن هناك قانون جاذبية، وأن جاذبية مادة ما تزيد بزيادة مقدار المادة. وأن ثبوت تلك القوانين في الماضي يبرهن ثبوتها على الدوام. ولما كانت جميع العلوم الطبيعية الصحيحة قد بُنِيت على ملاحظة الحقائق على هذا المنوال واستنتاج القواعد منها، ولما كان الكتاب المقدس خزانة الحقائق الدينية، كما أن الكون خزانة الحقائق الطبيعية للفيلسوف الطبيعي، فيحقَّ له أن يتصرف بجمع وتنظيم هذه كما يتصرف الفيلسوف بتلك.*
*7 - ما هي الأشياء التي يجب على اللاهوتي أن يسلِّم بها؟*
** يجب عليه أن يسلم أولاً بكل المبادئ التي يجب على الفيلسوف الطبيعي أن يسلم بها، ثم ببعض الأوّليات التي لا يجدها في العلوم الطبيعية، كالتمييز بين الحرام والحلال، وأن اللَّه لا يمكن أن يأمر بعملٍ يخالف الحق، وأنه لا يجوز ارتكاب السيئات لتأتي الصالحات، وأن الخطية تستوجب القصاص، وغير ذلك مما غرسه اللَّه في فطرة الإنسان.*
*8 - ما هي الحقائق التي يجب على اللاهوتي أن يبحث عنها ويجمعها ويرتّبها؟*
** هي الحقائق التي أظهرها اللَّه في كتابه وفي الخليقة بخصوص ذاته الكريمة وعلاقتنا به، وكل ما نجده في الخليقة، وفي نفس تركيبنا أو خارجاً عنه مما يشهد للَّه ولعلاقتنا به. وبهذا يُقال إن الكتاب المقدس وحده يتضمَّن الديانة المسيحية الحقيقية، لأنه لما كانت الحقائق التي ينظمها اللاهوتي في علم اللاهوت بعضها واضح في أعمال اللَّه خارج الإنسان، وبعضها الآخر واضح في طبيعة الإنسان، وبعضها الثالث واضح في ضمير المؤمنين الديني، أعلن اللَّه لنا في كتابه (إما صريحاً أو ضمنيّاً) كل ما نقدر أن نتعلّمه منها في شأنه، دفعاً للخطإِ في ما نستنتجه من أعماله ومن شعورنا وطبيعتنا.*
*فعلم اللاهوت المسيحي هو الكلام في اللَّه، وفي الإنسان، وفي العلاقة بينهما، وفي علاقته بالمخلوقات كافةً، ومعلَنات الوحي، ولا سيما شخص المسيح، ذلك الشخص السامي الفريد، الذي هو غاية تلك الإعلانات ومجدها.*
*9 - ما الذي يجب أن يراعيه اللاهوتي في بحثه عن الحقائق الدينية وجمعها؟*
** هو نفس ما يجب أن يراعيه الفيلسوف في بحثه عن الحقائق الطبيعية وجمعها:  *
*(1) جمْع الحقائق الدينية، محترساً من أي خطإٍ، فيراجع القضية مراتٍ عديدة قبل أن يعلن صحتها، لأن الخطأ في العلوم الطبيعية ينشأ غالباً عن التسليم بقضايا وهمية كأنها يقينية.*
*(2) جَمْع كل الحقائق. فكما أن عدم مراعاة هذا الشرط في الطبيعيات حمل الناس على الظن عدة قرون أن الشمس تدور حول الأرض، وأن الأرض مسطحة، كذلك النظر في بعض الحقائق اللاهوتية دون غيرها، يوقع الناس في الضلالات التي شاعت في تاريخ الكنيسة، مثل التعاليم الفاسدة عن شخص المسيح ولاهوته.*
*10 – كيف نستخرج الكليات من الجزئيات؟*
** نستخرجها بالتأمل المدقق في الحقائق المفردة بجملتها. ولما كانت مبادئ علم اللاهوت تصدر عن الحقائق كما هي، لا عن تصوُّرات العقل، كان تصوُّر اللاهوتي وتفسيره للكتاب المقدس بموجب هذا التصور مخالفاً لقوانين العلوم. ولذلك يجب عليه أن يعتبر أن أقوال اللَّه وتعاليمه هي المصدر الوحيد لعلم اللاهوت. والأجدر به أن يدرس الكتاب المقدس بدون اعتقادات سابقة، ولا أغراض شخصية يريد أن يثبتها. بل يأتي بعقل منفتح وقلب سليم ليتعلّم ما يعلّمه اللَّه في كتابه، قائلاً: »تكلَّمْ يا رب لأن عبدك سامع« (1صم 3: 9).*


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2011)

*الفصل الثاني*​ *موضوع علم اللاهوت*

*1 – ما هو تعريف علم اللاهوت؟*
** يَبحث علم اللاهوت عن حقائق الكتاب المقدس وتعاليمه كما نبحث في العلوم الطبيعية عن حقائق الطبيعة وقوانينها. وكما أن غاية العلوم الطبيعية أن تجمع حقائق العالم الخارجي ومعرفة قوانينه وتنظيمها، كذلك غاية علم اللاهوت هي تنظيم حقائق الكتاب المقدس ومعرفة أصوله والتعاليم المتفرّعة منها. فعلم اللاهوت يُظهِر تعاليم الكتاب المقدس بنظامها وعلاقاتها الداخلية الروحية، ويستنتج فوائد أخلاقية دينية منها. ولذلك عرَّفه بعضهم بأنه تعليم اللَّه في ما للَّه، ومُرشد النفس إليه.*
*2 - ما هي علاقة علم اللاهوت بالديانة؟*
** علم اللاهوت من توابع الديانة ولوازمها. ومن فوائده جمع حقائقها وتنظيمها على أسلوبِ علميّ.*
*3 - ما هي أقسام علم اللاهوت الوحيي؟*
** أربعة أقسام هي: *
*(1) علم اللاهوت التفسيري: وهدفه مطالعة الكتاب المقدس بكل دقّة وتأنٍ لتفسيره تفسيراً صائباً، ومعرفة كل فوائده، واستخلاص الحقائق التي يُبنى منها علم اللاهوت التعليمي.*
*(2) علم اللاهوت التعليمي: وهدفه ترتيب الحقائق المتحصّلة من علم اللاهوت التفسيري وتنظيمها.*
*(3) علم اللاهوت الدفاعي أو الجدلي: وغايته دفع الضلال والدفاع عن الحق، وهو يتم بدحض الآراء الخاطئة والهرطقات بأسلحة الحق وبراهين الصدق.*
*(4) علم اللاهوت التاريخي: وغايته بيان تقدُّم التعاليم اللاهوتية من قرنٍ إلى آخر، وما طرأ عليها من التغيير إلى أن بلغت حالتها الحاضرة.*
*أما كتابنا هذا فيحيط بهذه الأقسام الأربعة، لأنه يهدف إلى التفسير، والتعليم، والدفاع، والتاريخ. ويصح أن نسمّيه «علم اللاهوت النظامي» لأن غايته تنظيم علم اللاهوت، وأن يبيِّن الحق ويدفع الضلال.*


*4 - لماذا قسَّمنا علم اللاهوت إلى قسمين، وما هما؟*
** لما كان الكتاب المقدس يتضمّن حقائق معلَنة فيه فقط، وحقائق معلنة فيه وفي الخليقة أيضاً، قُسم علم اللاهوت لقسمين عظيمين، هما اللاهوت الطبيعي واللاهوت الوحيي. فالطبيعي هو ما يبحث عن الأمور الطبيعية، أي المخلوقات كافةً سواء كانت مادية أو عقلية لاستخراج تعليمها في اللَّه وعلاقتنا به. أما اللاهوت الوحيي فيبحث حقائق الكتاب الموحَى بها وفوائدها التعليمية.*
*5 - ماذا قيل في علم اللاهوت الطبيعي؟*
** اختلفت الآراء فيه، فقال قوم إننا لا نقدر أن نتّكل على شهادة الطبيعة بوجود اللَّه وصفاته، لأن الأمور الطبيعية لا تعلّمنا شيئاً يُوثق به عن اللَّه. وقال آخرون إن شهادة الطبيعة واضحة جليّة لا نحتاج معها للوحي أصلاً.*
*6 - ما هو الرد على القول إن الأمور الطبيعية لا تعلّمنا شيئاً يوثق به عن اللَّه؟*
** (1) يؤكد الكتاب المقدس أن أعمال اللَّه تُعلن وجوده وصفاته، ومن ذلك قول المرنم: «السموات تحدِّث بمجد اللَّه. والفلك يخبر بعمل يديه» (مز 19: 1-4).*
*(2) يمكن أن يعرف الوثنيون اللَّه من أدلة وجوده الواضحة في الطبيعة، ومن ذلك قول المرنم في مزمور 94: 8-10 وأعمال 14: 15-17 و17: 24-29. وأكد بولس هذه الشهادة بقوله: «معرفة اللَّه ظاهرة فيهم لأن اللَّه أظهرها لهم، لأن أموره غير المنظورة تُرى» (رومية 1: 19-21). ولا شك أن اللَّه أعلن بأعماله عن وجوده وأزليته وقوته ولاهوته، وذلك جوهر علم اللاهوت الطبيعي.*
*7 – هل تُغني شهادة الطبيعة عن إرشاد الوحي؟*
** لا يستطيع إنسان بدون إرشاد الوحي أن يعرف شروط الخلاص، فذلك يتوقّف على تعليم الكتاب المقدس الذي منه وحده نعرف حالتنا الطبيعية، واحتياجاتنا الروحية، وشروط الخلاص، ومَن الذي يناله. أما الذين يعتقدون أن أعمال اللَّه وحدها تعلِّم ما يكفي لإرشاد الإنسان الساقط إلى الخلاص فهم العقليون والماديون، الذين ترفضهم كل الطوائف المسيحية. ولقد بحث البشر عن كيفية تبرير الخاطئ قروناً عديدة ولم يحصلوا على ما يفيدهم لا من ضمائرهم، ولا من الطبيعة الخارجية.*
*8 - ما هو الدليل من شهادة الطبيعة على أن الإنسان مسؤول أمام اللَّه بغَضّ النظر عن الوحي؟*
** هذا واضح من رومية 1: 20. ومن الأدلة التي تتّفق مع شهادة الوحي حالة الإنسان وعلاقته بالكون، فالإنسان بحواسه يبحث عن الأمور الطبيعية، وبوجدانه يبحث عما يختص بحياته الروحية، ويجد في الخارج والداخل ما لا يقدر أن يعللَّه إلا في علاقته بخالقٍ مجيد يستحق الشكر والحمد والعبادة من الجميع على الدوام. وكلما دقَّق الإنسان في البحث يرى ما يشهد لمشيئة مبدعٍ عظيم خلق الكائنات لغاياتٍ فائقة ومقاصد سامية، ولا بد أنه صاحب العقل والحكمة والمشيئة والقدرة. وكلما نظر الإنسان في أحواله الداخلية تحقق أنه ذو مسؤولية روحية أمام حاكمٍ روحي عظيم، ينبغي أن يقدّم له الإكرام والطاعة والخدمة اللائقة. وعلى هذا يكون اللَّه الخالق حاكماً أخلاقياً له حق التسلط على الإنسان. فإذا أشهد الإنسان ضميره وعقله، وأصغى إليهما بإخلاص نال منهما أوضح شهادة. وإذا أضفنا لشهادة الطبيعة شهادة الوحي وتعاليم المسيح وأعماله وفاعلية الديانة المسيحية في العالم اتَّضحت لنا عظمة مسؤولية الإنسان أمام اللَّه.*
*9 - بماذا نردّ على الذين قالوا إن المعرفة اليقينية لا يمكن تحصيلها إلا بالحواس؟*
** نرد عليهم بأمرين:  *
*(1) هذا القول لا دليل عليه.*
*(2) إنه يخالف الواقع، فيمكن أن ننال المعرفة اليقينية بوسائط أخرى كثيرة، منها الاختبار الروحي أو العقلي، والتأمل والتفكير والإصغاء لصوت الضمير، والغرائز التي غرسها فينا الخالق، وشهادة التاريخ. فإذا أهملنا هذه الوسائط كلها تعذَّر علينا معرفة الحقائق اللاهوتية، لأن علم اللاهوت مبنيٌّ على شهادة التاريخ للمسيح، والكنيسة المسيحية التي تأسست منذ مجيئه، وللنبوات وتحقيقها، وعلى شهادة الوحي للَّه ولتعاليمه ومقاصده، وشهادة كل مؤمنٍ لفعل الديانة المسيحية في قلبه، وشهادة ضمائرنا وعقولنا واختباراتنا المختلفة. فالمعرفة المبنيَّة على الشهادة الكافية هي يقينية.*
*10 - ما هو البرهان على أن علم اللاهوت الطبيعي يؤيد احتياجنا للوحي؟*
** (1) يعلّمنا علم اللاهوت الطبيعي كثيراً عن وجود اللَّه وصفاته وأعماله، ومقاصده، غير أنه لا يكفي لحلّ المشاكل وسَدّ احتياجاتنا. ولذلك رأى مطالعو كتاب الطبيعة لزوماً لكتابٍ أكثر إيضاحاً وتكميلاً له، هو كتاب الوحي، الذي بدونه تكون معاملة اللَّه للبشر ناقصة من جهة التعليم والإرشاد وبيان إرادته، وخاصةً في تعليم الرحمة وإعلان طريق الخلاص من الخطية والدينونة.*
*(2) يتَّضح نقص علم اللاهوت الطبيعي أيضاً من ضعف تأثيره ونقص سلطانه على ضمائر البشر، لأننا لا نسمع منه أمراً صريحاً بأن ما يعلِّمه هو قول الرب كما يعلن هذا كتاب الوحي. فعلم اللاهوت الطبيعي ينشئ في قلوبنا شوقاً للوحي الكتابي.*
*11 - ما هي أقسام علم اللاهوت بحسب مواضيعه؟*
** لعلم اللاهوت أربعة أقسام:  *
*(1) الثيولوجيا: ويبحث عن اللَّه وصفاته. ويشمل كل ما يعلّمه الكتاب في وجود اللَّه، وصفاته، والتثليث، وعلاقة اللَّه بالعالم في قضائه وأعمال الخليقة وعنايته بها.*
*(2) الأنثروبولوجيا: ويبحث في الإنسان. ويشمل كل ما يعلّمه الكتاب عن أصل الإنسان، وطبيعته، وحالته قبل السقوط، وعن سقوطه، وماهية الخطية وما أحدثته خطية آدم في نفسه وفي نسله.*
*(3) السوتيريولوجيا: ويبحث في الخلاص. ويشمل كل ما يعلّمه الكتاب عن شروط خلاص الإنسان من تجسُّد الفادي، وأنه إله وإنسان معاً، وعمله، وعمل الروح القدس في تخصيص الفداء للمؤمنين وتجديدهم وتبريرهم وتقديسهم، ووسائط النعمة.*
*(4) الإسخاتولوجيا: ويبحث في الآخرة، ويشمل كل ما يعلّمه الكتاب عن حالة النفس بعد الموت، وفي القيامة، ومجيء المسيح ثانيةً للدينونة العامة، ونهاية العالم، والسماء وجهنم.*
*وقد زاد بعضهم قسماً خامساً وسمّوه «الإكليزيولوجيا» وهو يبحث في الكنيسة، ويشمل تعليم الكتاب في ماهية الكنيسة وصفاتها وحقوقها ونظامها.*
*وقد بنينا كتابنا هذا على مبادئ ثابتة، نذكر منها:  *
*(1) إن الكتاب المقدس موحى به من اللَّه، وإنه الدستور الوحيد المعصوم للإيمان والعمل.*
*(2) إن محور علم اللاهوت هو المسيح وعمله.*
*(3) إن الخلاص كما يقدِّمه الإنجيل هو من اللَّه، بنعمة مجانية وبوسائط إلهية يستخدم اللَّه البشر لإجرائها، غير أن فعلها العظيم هو بواسطة الروح القدس الذي ينير القلب ويجدّده ويقدسه.*
*(4) غاية المعرفة الدينية هي إصلاح الجنس البشري وبنيانه في الأخلاق والقداسة والسيرة اللائقة والخدمة الخيرية للعالم، وكل ذلك لمجد اللَّه.*
*12 - كيف استخرجت الكنيسة الحقائق التعليمية اللاهوتية من الكتاب المقدس؟*
** كان ذلك بالتدريج، ففي أزمنتها الأولى استخرجت التعاليم المختصّة بتثليث اللَّه، وشخص المسيح. وفي القرون المتوسطة استخرجت التعاليم المختصة بالإنسان، ثم استخرجت بعد ذلك ما يتعلّق بالفداء، أي تعليم التبرير. ولا نقصد أن الكنيسة لم تعرف الحق بتمامه منذ نشأتها، بل أنها أخذت تلك الحقائق المهمة كمواضيع للبحث الدقيق بالتتابع.*
*13 – هل يسلِّم الجميع بأن علم اللاهوت يعتمد على حقائق الكتاب المقدس فقط، باعتباره القانون الوحيد المعصوم لإيمان المسيحيين وأعمالهم؟*
** لا، فقد زعم العقليون أن للعقل سلطاناً في أمور الديانة أكثر مما للكتاب المقدس، أو معادلاً له، فنسبوا للعقل سلطاناً أكثر مما يحقّ له. وزعم الباطنيون أن للإنسان نوراً داخلياً فوق طبيعي، يفوق سلطانُه سلطانَ الكتاب أو يعادله. وزعم التقليديون أن سلطان كنيستهم (وقد اعتبروها معصومةً من الخطأ) بمنزلة سلطان الكتاب المقدس، وأثبتوا أن التقاليد جزء من الوحي. ولما كان الكتاب المقدس وحده هو المصدر المعصوم لمعرفة أمور الدين، وجب قبل دراسة علم اللاهوت أن نبيِّن بطلان آراء العقليين، والباطنيين، والتقليديين.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2011)

*الفصل الثالث*
*اعتقادات العقليين*

*1 - ما هو ملخص تعليم العقليين؟*
** يتلخص تعليمهم في أن للعقل السلطان الأول في أمور الدين، وينسبون للعقل سلطاناً فوق ما يحقّ له.*
*2 – ما هي أشهر آراء العقليين؟*
** للعقليين آراء مختلفة، أشهرها ثلاثة:  *
*(1) إنكار الوحي، لأنهم يعتقدون أن العقل هو مصدر كل معرفة واعتقاد ديني.*
*(2) إمكانية الوحي، فالكتاب المقدس موحى به، غير أن حقائقه عقلية يمكن للعقل البشري أن يصل إليها ويدركها من تلقاء نفسه. وغاية الوحي هي أن يوضح ما يقدر العقل أن يعرفه ويدركه بدون الوحي.*
*(3) لا يقدر العقل أن يصل إلى بعض الحقائق الموحَى بها ويعرفها من تلقاء ذاته، فينبغي أن يُسلّم بها لأنها مُنزَلة. غير أن العقل عندما يعرفها يجب أن يفسرها، لأنه يقدر أن يدركها.*
*وحسب هذا الاعتقاد تكون كل حقائق الوحي موجَّهة للعقل لا للإيمان. والعقل يقدر أن يفسّرها كما يفسر غيرها من الأمور المألوفة. وهذا يحوِّل الديانة الإلهية إلى فلسفة عقلية، ليس فيها ما يفوق عقول البشر.*
*3 - لماذا أنكر بعض العقليين إمكانية الوحي؟*
** لأنهم زعموا أنه لا يليق بعظمة اللَّه أن يتدخَّل مباشرة في أمور العالم الجارية، لأنه (في رأيهم) تمَّم كل ما يليق أن يعمله في العالم لما أوجد المخلوقات وأعطاها قُواها وصفاتها. وهو لا يعمل شيئاً جديداً بعد ذلك. أما كل ما يحدث بعد الخليقة الأصلية فهو ناشئ عن القوانين الطبيعية بدون تدخل القدرة الإلهية. وزعموا أيضاً أن تدخُّل اللَّه في أمور الكون بعد أن رتَّبه يُظهِر نقص ترتيبه، ويعني أن خالق الكون ومنظمه ناقص الحكمة والقدرة! ولذلك أنكروا إمكان الوحي.*
*4 - ما هي الأدلة على بطلان إنكار إمكانية الوحي؟*
** هناك أربعة أدلة على ذلك:  *
*(1) إنه يناقض شهادة طبيعتنا الأخلاقية، لأننا نشعر دائماً أننا في حضرة اللَّه الذي يرى أعمالنا ويرتّب أحوالنا، ويعمل دائماً في جميع أمورنا، تأديباً لنا أو دفاعاً عنا. وهو ليس إلهاً بعيداً عنا، بل هو قريب، به نحيا ونتحرك ونوجد. يحصي شعور رؤوسنا، وبدونه لا يسقط عصفور على الأرض.*
*(2) إنه يناقض شهادة وجدان البشر (نفوسهم وقُواها الباطنة). فكل الأمم يشعرون أنهم ملتزمون بالاعتراف بوجود إلهٍ قادر على كل شيء يعتني بكل أمور العالم.*
*(3) لأن كل البشر كانوا يتوقعون في كل القرون إعلاناً أو وحياً من اللَّه، ويظهرون استعدادهم لقبول كل من يدَّعي ذلك حتى صاروا عُرضةً للغش من أنبياءٍ كذبة كثيرين. وبرهان ذلك أن الكتب الدينية ليست عند المسيحيين فقط، فإن عند غيرهم كتب كثيرة يعتقدون أنها مُنزَلة. فلو كان الوحي مناقضاً للعقل لما توقَّعه العالم أجمع واعتقد بوجوده. وإذا كان اللَّه قد وهب النطق للبشر ليقدروا أن يعبّروا عن أفكارهم لغيرهم، ويسطروها حتى تصل لجميع الناس على مرّ الأجيال، فكيف لا يخاطب واهب النطق خلائقه؟*
*(4) إنه يناقض الكتاب المقدس الذي يقول إن اللَّه حاضر على الدوام، وإنه يعمل متى شاء وكيف اختار وحيث أراد.*
*5 - ما هي براهين منكري الوحي على صحَّة رأيهم؟*
** قالوا إن تدخل اللَّه ثانيةً بواسطة الوحي يبرهن أن عمل اللَّه الأول في الخلق كان ناقصاً. ولكن هذا مردود عليه بأن ما كان يكفي الإنسان من التعليم وهو في حالة الطهارة لا يكفيه بعد سقوطه، وأنه بسبب سقوط الإنسان تغيَّرت أحواله، فأصبح محتاجاً لتعليمٍ جديد يوافق أحواله الجديدة.*
*6 - ما هي الأدلة على لزوم الوحي؟*
** يتبرهن لزوم الوحي مما يأتي:  *
*(1) يشعر كل واحد بالاحتياج للوحي ليعرف أصل الإنسان وطبيعته وعلاقته بخالقه، وما يختص بالخطية وكيفية غفرانها، والخلود. وهي أمور لا يقدر أن يعرفها ويحلّها من تلقاء نفسه، مع أن معرفتها وحلّها ضروريان للحصول على السعادة والطهارة.*
*(2) إذا لم يقدر الإنسان أن يجعل نفسه صالحاً وسعيداً في هذا العالم، فهو لا يقدر أن يتأكد من أنه سيصير كذلك في العالم الآتي، خصوصاً وهو يعلم أن وراء الموت داراً مجهولة.*
*(3) إذا افترضنا أن للفلاسفة قدرةً على حل هذه المشاكل وإراحة أفكارهم بالبراهين الفلسفية، فهذا لا ينفع الإنسان العادي الذي سيبقى مضطرب الفكر في حالة اليأس. عِلماً بأن الفلاسفة أثبتوا دوماً عجزهم عن حل المشاكل العظيمة من جهة اللَّه والنفس والخطية والخلاص والحياة الأبدية. فقد قال »صولون« إنّ قَصْد الآلهة مكتوم تماماً عن البشر. وقال سقراط إن كل معرفة صحيحة بالآلهة هي من الآلهة، وقال أفلاطون: «ليس لنا أن نعرف الحقائق إلا من الآلهة أو من أنبياء الآلهة. وعقل الإنسان يحتاج إلى الإنارة الإلهية ليفهم ما يتعلق باللَّه كما تحتاج العين إلى نور الشمس لترى الموجودات». وقال أفلاطون في سقراط ورفقائه من الفلاسفة:   «إنهم التزموا أن يعترفوا بجهالتهم، ويسلّموا أن لا شيء يُعرَف ويُفهَم ويُدرَس تماماً». ولما سُئل فارو (أحد مشاهير علماء الرومان في القرن الأول ق م): «ما هو الخير الأعظم؟» أجاب:  »اختلف الفلاسفة في ذلك وقدّموا فيه 320 رأياً»! وفي مدينة أثينا، مركز الفلسفة الوثنية الشهير، وُجد في عهد الرسول بولس مذبحٌ لإله مجهول! (أعمال 17: 23).*
*ومنذ مجيء المسيح إلى الآن مازالت الأدلة على عجز العقل البشري في حل المسائل الأخلاقية والدينية تزداد قوة حتى قال هيوم الملحد المشهور: «الديانة في كل أبوابها لغز وسِر لا يُحَلّ، ومعظم ما نحصل عليه من أدق البحث عن هذا الموضوع هو الشك وعدم التأكد والتوقُّف عن الحكم». ويماثله قول الرسول بولس:   «إن العالم لم يعرف اللَّه بالحكمة» (1كو 1: 21). وما جاء في سفر أيوب: «أإلى عُمق اللَّه تتّصل أم إلى نهاية القدير تنتهي؟ هو أعلى من السماوات، فماذا عساك أن تفعل؟ أعمق من الهاوية، فماذا تدري؟ أطول من الأرض طوله وأعرض من البحر.. أما الرجل ففارغٌ عديم الفهم، وكجحش الفرا يولد الإنسان» (أيوب 11: 7-12).*
*(4) لم يعرف البشر اللَّه معرفة كافية بالحكمة، ولا بواسطة نور الطبيعة. فإن جميع الوثنيين من المتقدمين والمتأخّرين، متمدّنين كانوا أو متوحشين، حاولوا كثيراً أن يحلّوا تلك المشاكل المهمة بواسطة نور عقولهم ولم يقدروا.*
*(5) اختلف الذين يرفضون إرشاد الوحي في إجابة الأسئلة الدينية، ونتج عن آرائهم إنكار الطهارة العائلية، وضياع الراحة السياسية والسعادة الشخصية. ونشأ عن ما يسمونه «إرشاد نور العقل» حالة يمكن أن نسمّيها «جهنم الأرضية»! وقد بحث القديس أغسطينوس هذا الموضوع في كتابه «مدينة اللَّه». وقدم أدلة تظهر احتياجنا للوحي، منها ما يأتي:  *
*(1) يحتاج الإنسان في حالته الساقطة إلى إعلانٍ من اللَّه يكفي لسدّ حاجاته.*
*(2) يطلب وجدان الإنسان الديني (قُواه الباطنة) المعونة الروحية والإرشاد للحق.*
*(3) البشر مستعدون دوماً ليستقبلوا الإعلانات الإلهية لأنهم يتوقعونها ويحتاجون إليها.*
*(4) لا تقوم الديانة الكاملة بمجرد نظر البشر للَّه، وتقديم العبادة له، بل بنظر اللَّه أيضاً للبشر وإعلان نفسه لهم، ليكون الاقتراب بين اللَّه وبينهم متبادَلاً، خصوصاً وأن الإنسان يحتاج لاقتراب اللَّه إليه أكثر جداً مما يحتاج اللَّه لاقتراب البشر له. فينبغي أن يخاطب اللَّه البشر قبل أن يخاطبوه هم.*
*(5) ليس بين آراء البشر الفلسفية أو اعتقاداتهم الدينية الوثنية ما يغنينا عن الوحي مطلقاً، بل بالعكس. فقد أغنانا الوحي عن كل آراء البشر في شأن الدين، وهو يحتوي على كل ما نحتاج إليه من التعليم والإرشاد.*



*7 - ما هو الدليل على إمكان حدوث الوحي؟*
** أفضل دليلٍ على ذلك ظهوره في تاريخ الكنيسة، واعتقاد كثيرين من البشر به في كل القرون، فظهوره بهذه الكثرة يبطل إنكاره. ومع أن إنكار إمكانيته مستحيل بداهةً، إلا أن البعض أنكره لأسباب مختلفة منها:  *
*(1) زعمهم أن الإله غير المحدود عندما يخاطب المخلوقات المحدودة يجعل نفسه محدوداً. والرد على ذلك: إن اللَّه غير المحدود مستقل بنفسه وذو مشيئة واختيار، وإن الذي قدر أن يخلق المحدود يقدر أن يخاطبه ويعلن مشيئته له، دون أن يخالف بذلك صفاته السامية.*
*(2) زعمهم أن الوحي معجزة، والمعجزة مستحيلة أو بعيدة الوقوع. والرد على ذلك: إن المعجزات ممكنة، وروح اللَّه يقدر أن يخاطب الأرواح المخلوقة على صورته. ويتمّ هذا بطريقةٍ سرّية يعجز العقل البشري المحدود عن رؤيتها.*
*فالذين ينكرون إمكانية الوحي يقلّلون من قوة اللَّه ويحقّرون شأنه، كأنه عاجز عن تنفيذ مشيئته في المخلوقات بدون الشرائع الطبيعية والظواهر المادية، مع أن اللَّه ملك الكون ورب الطبيعة، المستقل عنها والقادر أن يدبرها كما يشاء.*
*8 – ما هي الأدلة على حدوث الوحي الإلهي، وعلى ماذا تبنيها؟*
** نذكر بعض الأدلة التي تقوم على حاجة الإنسان للوحي، وعلى الصفات الإلهية:  *
*(1) الإنسان ضعيفٌ وعاجز عن معرفة اللَّه من نفسه. ولكنه يحتاج لهذه المعرفة، ويتّضح ذلك منذ سقوط الإنسان إلى تجسد المسيح إلى الآن. فإن البشر في كل مكان وزمان لم يعرفوا اللَّه بالحكمة ولا بنور الطبيعة، حتى أن أشهر الفلاسفة وأغزرهم علماً لم يهتدوا إلى الحق بل ضلوا عنه كما يضل الأعمى وهو يبحث عن النور، وتاقت نفوسهم لمجيء معلِّم من اللَّه ليرشدهم.*
*(2) صلاح اللَّه وحنوّه على البشر ومحبته لهم، فإنه خلق الإنسان على صورته لأجل مجده، وكللَّه بقُوى عقلية سامية ومواهب سماوية، وجعله أهلاً لنوال الحياة الخالدة. ولما سقط الإنسان وتوغَّل في الجهل والخطية وصار تحت طائلة الهلاك، أراد الخالقُ المحب الرؤوف الجوّاد أن يخلّصه، فمدَّ له يد المعونة، وأعطاه الوحي لهدايته وإرشاده.*
*9 - ما هي الأدلة على أن الوحي متضمَّن في الكتاب المقدس؟*
** يحتوي الكتاب المقدس على الوحي الإلهي، وأدلة ذلك:  *
*(1) أعلن الأنبياء والرسل أنهم يتكلمون من عند اللَّه، وأنهم مُخوَّلون باسمه وسلطانه أن يطالبوا الناس بقبول تعليمهم طاعةً للَّه صاحب الرسالة. فإذا رفضنا تصديقهم حكمنا أنهم إما مجانين أو كَذَبة، والحكمان باطلان ومستحيلان، بدليل ما ظهر من حكمتهم وتقواهم، وما صنعوه من المعجزات لإثبات رسالتهم.*
*(2) لا يوجد في الكتاب ما يناقض إعلان هؤلاء الأنبياء والرسل أنهم من اللَّه، لأنه ليس في نبوّاتهم وتعاليمهم ما يستحيل وقوعه أو يناقض العقل أو الأخلاق. ولو أن ما قالوه كان من عندهم لوجدنا فيه الأخطاء والمتناقضات.*
*(3) تتضمّن تعاليم الأنبياء والرسل حقائق سامية، لم يكونوا ليعرفوها إلا بوحيٍ إلهي، وهي تكفي حاجات طبيعتنا، وتحل كل ما عجزت عقولنا عن حلّه من المشاكل والمعضلات. كما تصادق على كل ما تشعر به ضمائرنا وطبيعتنا الأخلاقية، وتوافق نفوسنا كما يوافق الهواء الرئتين. وبدون معرفة هذه التعاليم تكون نفس الإنسان كالرئتين بدون هواء.*
*ويخبرنا الكتاب المقدس بشخص المسيح وأعماله وأقواله، وبأنه أسمى إعلانات اللَّه للبشر وأوضحها، بل هو اللَّه منظوراً، وأقواله هي أقوال اللَّه وكذلك أعماله.*
*(4) ما فيه من وحدة المعنى مع التقدم في إيضاح الموضوع. فقد كُتبت أسفاره في 1600 سنة بواسطة نحو 50 شخصاً، ومع ذلك فإن كل من يطالعها بالتدقيق يراها كتاباً واحداً كأنها تأليف شخصٍ واحد. ترى فيه أن العهد الجديد يبيِّن إتمام نبوات العهد القديم، والعلاقة بين النبوَّة فيه وإتمامها كعلاقة الساق بالأغصان والجسد بالأعضاء، حتى لا يمكن فهم جزء منه بدون معرفة علاقته بالبقية.*
*(5) ما في الكتاب من نبوات ومعجزات يشهد أن اللَّه أوحى به، فمعظم ما في العهد الجديد جاء كنبوات في العهد القديم، مما يدل على أن الذين كتبوه كانوا مسوقين من الروح القدس. أما المعجزات فثابتة لأنها حوادث تاريخية روتها كتب التاريخ العالمي.*
*(6) تأثير الكتاب المقدس في إصلاح الناس وتهذيبهم منذ القديم، ولا يزال. إنه سبب التمدن وقوام التقوى والعدل والحرية، لأنه كلمة اللَّه الحية.*
*(7) الكتاب المقدس (كما هو عندنا الآن) هو نفس الكتاب الذي كتبه الأنبياء والرسل، ما عدا ما قد يكون قد طرأ عليه من تغييرٍ طفيف جداً بسبب غفلة النُّسَّاخ، الأمر الذي يُنتظر وقوعه. ولكن هذا لا يمسّ جوهره في شيء. وهو منسوب نسبةً صحيحة إلى كتَبَتِه (من موسى إلى يوحنا الرائي) الذين برهنوا صدق رسالتهم بالمعجزات وبالسيرة الحسنة وبالمعرفة الروحية. ولذلك نؤمن أن الكتاب المقدس يحتوي على وحي اللَّه.*
*(8) كتب أسفار الكتاب المقدس أنبياء ورسل من البشر. ولا بدّ أنهم كانوا صالحين أو طالحين. ولا يمكن نسبة مثل هذا الكتاب إلى طالحين، لأنه يعلن الحرب على الشر، وينادي بأسمى مبادئ الحق والخير، ويعلن لنا إرادة اللَّه الصالحة، فلا بد أن الذين كتبوه صالحون ملهَمون وموحَى إليهم، كما صرحوا بذلك.*
*10 – ما هو رأي العقليين الذين يقولون إن العقل البشري يقدر أن يدرك حقائق الوحي من تلقاء نفسه؟*
** يزعم هؤلاء أن المقصود بكلمة اللَّه ليس الكتاب المقدس فقط، بل كل ما استخدمه اللَّه من الوسائط ليوصِّل الحق للبشر وليرشدهم إليه. ولكن الأسفار المقدسة هي أشهر تلك الوسائط، ولو أنها مختلطة بتعاليم بشرية خرافية، وقيمتها تقتصر على وجود الحق فيها. والعقل البشري يقدر أن يميّز الصحيح فيها من الخرافة. فإذا توافق الوحي مع العقل قبلوه، ولكنهم لا يقبلونه لمجرد أنه مُنزَل من عند اللَّه. وهم يقولون إنه لا يجوز أن نؤمن بما لا يدركه العقل. فإذا سُئل أحدهم: لماذا تؤمن بخلود النفس؟ أجاب: لأنه يطابق عقلي. ويقصد أن الأدلة على إثباته تظهر لعقله أقوى من الأدلة على خطئه، ولولا ذلك لرفضه. وإذا سُئل: لماذا لا تصدق تعليم التثليث؟ قال: لأنه لا يطابق عقلي. ويقصد أن الأدلة الفلسفية ضده تظهر لعقله أقوى من الأدلة لإثباته. فهُم لا يسلّمون بصحّة كل ما أُنزل في الكتاب، لأن العقل (في زعمهم) هو الغربال الذي ينقّي الوحي، وهو مقياس المعرفة الدينية. ومن آرائهم أيضاً أن التوراة أُعطيت لليهود الذين مزجوا ما أُوحي به إليهم بأوهامهم الخاصة وآراء الناس الشائعة في عصرهم. فيحقّ للعقل أن يغربل ما كتبه اليهود!*
*ويزعمون أن الوحي هو في كل تقي يتكلم عن اللَّه، وأن رجال العلوم السياسية وأصحاب المؤلفات الشهيرة التي أفادت العالم هم من أهل الوحي، فقد استخدمهم اللَّه لإرشاد البشر وإفادتهم. وكما استخدم اللَّه وسائط مختلفة لتثقيف البشر استخدم الكتاب المقدس، بدون أن يعطيه صفةً تميّزه عن الوسائط الأخرى الكثيرة. *
*11 - ما هو الرد على رأي العقليين أن العقل البشري يقدر أن يدرك حقائق الوحي من تلقاء نفسه؟*
** (1) خطأ المبدأ الأساسي الذي بُني عليه. فليس من الضروري أن ندرك تماماً كل ما يجب أن نعتقده. نعم، لا نقدر أن نؤمن بما هو مجهول أو مستحيل، لكننا نؤمن بأمورٍ كثيرة فوق إدراكنا إذا أُقيمت عليها الأدلة. فنحن نصدِّق بعض الأمور بشهادة حواسنا، ونؤمن بغيرها على شهادة الناس، ونصدّق أن الحي يلد نظيره، وأن النبات ينمو يوما فيوماً، دون أن ندرك كيفية ذلك. فكيف نرفض ما لا ندركه من أمور الدين مع أن اللَّه شهد به؟*
*(2) هذا الرأي يجعل عقل الإنسان المقياس لكل ما يسمعه من حقائق دينية، ليعرف صحيحها من خاطئها. وهو باطل. فالإنسان ضعيف، يجب عليه أن يصدّق قول اللَّه حتى لو لم يدركه، كما يصدّق الولد قول أبيه وإن كان فوق إدراكه.*
*(3) هذا الرأي ينكر الفرق بين الإيمان والمعرفة، فالإيمان هو التسليم بأمرٍ ما بناءً على شهادةٍ تثبته. والمعرفة هي إدراك الأمر مباشرةً. فإذا كان الإيمان جهلاً، ولا يحقّ للإنسان أن يقبل ما لا يعرفه عن ذاته، لزم أن تكون أكثر العلوم التي نعرفها جهالة.*
*(4) هذا الرأي يقصر الديانة على أهل العلم والفلسفة فقط، لأنهم وحدهم (حسب رأي العقليين) يقدرون أن يدركوا ما يعتقدونه.*
*(5) هذا الرأي يدل على أن الإيمان والمعرفة جهالةٌ واستحالة أيضاً، لأنه يؤدي إلى إنكار كل شيء، فنحن محاطون دائماً بما لا ندركه، مع أنه يحقّ للإنسان أن يؤمن بأمورٍ لا يدركها عقله تماماً، لأنه لا يقدر أن يجاوب بنفسه على كل أسئلة الحياة. ولكننا بالإيمان نقبل ما لا نقدر أن نفهمه فهماً تاماً بعقولنا.*
*12 - ما هو رأي العقليين القائلين إن العلم أفضل من الإيمان؟*
** رأيهم أن العلم تخصُّص الفلاسفة، بينما الإيمان لبسطاء الناس الذين يقبلون الديانة بناءً على شهادة الكتاب المقدس، أما العلماء فيقبلونها على شهادة عقولهم، وهي أثبت. وهم يقولون إن ما أظهره نور الوحي للعامة أظهره نور العقل للفلاسفة الذين يبنون إيمانهم على شهادة العقل دون الكتاب. وقد نشأت هذه الضلالة من مزج تعاليم أفلاطون بتعاليم الكتاب، وشاعت أولاً في القرون الميلادية الأولى.*
*13 – كيف ترد على من يقولون إن العلم أفضل من الإيمان؟*
** (1) هذا الرأي يُضعِف أساس الدين، لأنه ينقله من شهادة اللَّه إلى براهين العقل. والفرق بين ما تثبته شهادة اللَّه وما يثبته عقل الإنسان هو كالفرق بين اللَّه والإنسان.. فالعقل البشري لا يقدر أن يبرهن صدق ما أعلنه الوحي من الحقائق المهمة مثل التثليث والتجسد والقيامة والتجديد والصلاة و ثبوت المؤمن في المسيح. ولا يقدر العقل أن يكتشف بنفسه ما جرى في جنة عدن من امتحان الإنسان، وسقوطه، وعمل الفداء، وشخص الفادي وحالة النفس بعد الموت لأنها من اختصاص الوحي، فلا نعرفها إلا بإعلان إلهي، وعلينا أن نقبلها اعتماداً على شهادته.*
*(2) هذا الرأي ينزع الإيمان من الدين ويغيّر طبيعته، ويجعله مجرّد فلسفة، فيفقد قوته ويصير كالأوهام العقلية، أو كموجة في بحر أفكار البشر تظهر قليلاً ثم تضمحل.*
*(3) هذا المبدأ مبنيٌّ على مبدأ آخر خاطئ يقول إن عقل الإنسان يقدر أن يحكم على ما هو فوق دائرة إدراكه. لقد أعطانا اللَّه الحواس والعقل، ولكلٍ منهما دائرة لا نقدر أن نتخطاها لدائرة الإيمان التي يقع في اختصاصها الخلْق وامتحان الإنسان وسقوطه وغاية الفداء وشخص الفادي وحالة النفس بعد الموت، وغيرها من المواضيع الدينية السامية التي لا يقدر العقل أن يعرفها إلا إذا أعلنها اللَّه له.*
*(4) هذا الرأي يناقض شهادة الأنبياء والرسل الذين تكلموا عن لسان اللَّه وطلبوا طاعة كلامهم لأنه إعلان اللَّه، وكانوا يعزّزون كلامهم بالقول: «هكذا قال الرب». ورفضوا أن يُسمّوا أنفسهم فلاسفة، وقالوا إن الإنجيل ليس من حكمة البشر، بل هو وحيٌ إلهي (1كو 2: 9-11). فيلزم عن ذلك وجوب قبول الإنجيل بالإيمان لا بالأدلة العقلية، فقد قال المسيح: «إن لم ترجعوا وتصيروا مثل الأولاد فلن تدخلوا ملكوت السماوات».*
*(5) هذا الرأي يناقض قول التاريخ، فإن الذين اجتهدوا في تحويل الدين إلى فلسفة خاب مسعاهم في كل قرن، ونقض كلُّ جيلٍ من العقليين أفكارَ سابقيهم، مما برهن على أن عِلمهم ليس نهائياً.*
*فلنصدّق حواسنا وعقولنا في ما يقع ضمن دائرة كلٍ منهما، ولنؤمن بأن كلام اللَّه إعلان إلهي لعقولنا وقلوبنا. فما أشقى حالة من ليس لهم معلّم في الدين يستحق الاستناد إليه أكثر من عقولهم.*
*14 - ما هو مقام العقل في أمور الديانة عند المسيحيين؟*
** يرفض المسيحيون آراء العقليين، لكنهم يرون ضرورة استعمال العقل في الدين، لأن الوحي ليس للحيوانات بل لأهل العقل، ولأنه يجب تمييز الحقائق أولاً في العقل ثم قبولها بالإيمان. فمعرفة العقل لازمة للإيمان.*
*15 - ما هو الفرق بين المعرفة والإدراك؟*
** المعرفة هي العلم بوجود الشيء مع الوضوح والتحقّق، كمعرفتنا أن الشمس هي مصدر النور والحرارة. وأما الإدراك فهو فهم الشيء فهماً تاماً بكماله، ولذلك يُقال إننا نعرف اللَّه، ولا يُقال إننا ندركه. ومن أمثلة التمييز بينهما أن الإنسان مثلاً يعرف معنى القول: «اللَّه روح» ولكن لا يفهم أحدٌ أو يدرك تماماً طبيعة اللَّه. وكذلك نعرف طريق الخلاص، ولكن ليس من يدرك أسراره. ويعرف الجميع أن النبات ينمو بالتدريج، وأن حركات أجسادنا خاضعة لإرادتنا، وأن المسيح إله وإنسان في طبيعتين متميّزتين وأقنوم واحد، ولكن ليس من يدرك كنه ذلك. وعلى هذا يحقّ لنا أن نؤمن بوجود شيء ولو لم ندرك علة وجوده أو كيفيته. وهذا لا يحطّ من شأن الإنسان العاقل، لأننا لا نطلب منه التسليم بصدق ما لا يعرف معناه.*
*16 - ما هما الأمران اللذان يحق للعقل أن يحكم فيهما في الديانة؟*
** يحق للإنسان أن يستعمل عقله في أمرين بروح التواضع والاحترام للحق، والاتكال على تنوير الروح القدس، وهما (1) هل تكلم اللَّه؟ (2) بماذا تكلم اللَّه؟*
*17 - هل يحقّ للعقل أن يرفض إعلاناً من اللَّه لأنه يتضمّن أموراً يعجز عن إدراكها؟*
** لا، لأن ذلك يستلزم قوةً وكفاءةً في العقل لم يهبهما اللَّه لنا. وإذا لم يجُزْ للعقل أن يرفض تصديق ظواهر الطبيعة لأنه لا يدركها، فبالأولى أن لا يرفض مثل ذلك في الديانة.*
*18 - هل يجوز لكل إنسان أن يعتمد على حكم عقله فقط في تصديق إعلانات اللَّه؟*
** لا، فقد تكون بعض الأمور غريبةً مجهولة المصدر، لكنها ممكنة التصديق. أو أن يكون بعضها غريباً ومُبهماً عند الواحد ومألوفاً مفهوماً عند الآخر. فإذا جعل الإنسان المحدود العقل والاختبار عقله مقياساً لما يمكن حدوثه كان ذلك محض جهالة، فكأنه جعل أفق نظره حدّ الفضاء غير المحدود! وكل من أصرَّ على عدم تصديق أمرٍ لا يمكنه إدراكه، يبقى إلى الأبد يتخبّط في تيه الجهل والكفر، لأنه اعتمد على المحدود.*
*فالاعتراض على الديانة لأنها تطلب الإيمان بما لا يمكن إدراكه باطل، وإلا لزم الأمر نفسه مع جميع العلوم.*
*19 - هل يحق لنا أن نصدِّق المستحيل؟*
** بين الممكن والمستحيل فرق يميِّزه العقل. ومن حق الإنسان أن يرفض ما يراه العقل مستحيلاً عندما يسمع الأدلة على ذلك. على أنه يجب الاعتناء بالحكم في ذلك.*
*20 - هل يجوز أن نحسب أمراً مستحيلاً بدون سببٍ كافٍ؟*
** لا، ولكن البعض يرفضون ما يخالف آراءهم أو أغراضهم، والبعض يرفضون ما يشعرون أنه مستحيل، مثل الذين رفضوا دوران الأرض على محورها وسيرها السريع في الفضاء لأنهم لا يشعرون بهما. ولكن كما أن رفض براهين إثبات تلك الحقائق هو جهالة، كذلك رفض الحقائق الموحى بها بزعم أنها مستحيلة لأنها تناقض آراء الذي يرفضها، أو لعدم رؤيته أنها ممكنة، مثل قول البعض إنه من المحال أن شخصاً واحداً يكون إلهاً وإنساناً معاً، رغم أنهم سلَّموا أن الإنسان مادي وغير مادي، ومائت وخالد، وأرضي وسماوي معاً.*
*ويُشترط في الحكم على المستحيل أمران: (1) أن يصدر عن عقلٍ سليم متواضع يطلب إرشاد اللَّه. (2) أن يصدقه عموم البشر.*
*ويُشترط في الحكم من جهة وجود المتناقضات في الكتاب المقدس مراعاة ثلاثة أمور:  *
*(1) تكون غاية العقل الحاكم في المسألة مقدسة وحسنة، ويحكم بروح التواضع وخوف اللَّه وحباً لمجده، لا للبغض والمقاومة وانتقاد كتابه.*
*(2) ينبغي أن يكون التناقض المفروض وقوعه ظاهراً وواضحاً، وفي نفس مضمون الكتاب لا في ما يُستنتج من عباراته فقط.*
*(3) إذا قيل عن عبارةٍ من الكتاب إنها تناقض حقيقة ثابتةً بالعقل أو الاختبار وجب أن تكون تلك الحقيقة ثابتةً أيضاً بشهادةٍ إلهية لا بشرية، وأن تكون حقيقة بديهية ضرورية يسلّم بها الجميع. وإلا نكون قد جعلنا الأوهام البشرية والآراء العقلية قياساً للكتاب وحاكماً عليه.*

*21 - ما هو المستحيل؟*
** هو ما استُعمل في كل باطل وغير ممكن، وهو ما ناقض ذاته كالقول عن الشيء إنه موجود وغير موجود وإنه حلال وحرام في وقت واحد. ومن الأمور المستحيلة:  *
*(1) أن يرتكب اللَّه خطأً، أو يرضى بارتكاب خطإ.*
*(2) أن يأمر اللَّه بتصديق ما يناقض المبادئ التي غرسها في طبيعتنا.*
*(3) أن يأمر بما يناقض حقيقةً أثبتها اللَّه بإعلان سابق أو ببديهيات في العقل.*
*22 - ما هي الأدلة على أن للعقل الحق في أن يميّز الممكن من المستحيل؟*
** (1) يدل الإيمان بأمرٍ على اقتناع العقل بصدقه، فلا يمكن أن يؤمن العقل بصدق أمرٍ مستحيل، فيكون كأنه يصدق وينكر أو يؤمن ويكفر معاً.*
*(2) يقول الكتاب المقدس إن هذا من حق العقل. فكثيراً ما طلب الأنبياء من بني إسرائيل أن يرفضوا تعاليم الوثنيين لاستحالة صدقها، ولأنها تتضمن أموراً متناقضة ومضادة لطبيعتنا الأخلاقية ولِما هو مسلَّم به. ونهى موسى عن تصديق ما يناقض إعلاناً سابقاً من اللَّه ولو قامت أدلة خارجية لإثباته. وقال الرسول بولس إن مَن يبشر بإنجيلٍ آخر فليكن أناثيما (أي محروماً)، ومن قال إن الخير شر أو حلَّل فعل السيئات لتأتي الخيرات فدينونته عادلة. وعليه فلا يليق أن نؤمن بما هو محال، أو شرير، أو يناقض طبيعتنا العقلية والأخلاقية، أو يخالف كتاب اللَّه.*
*(3) الثقة باللَّه هي أساس الإيمان والعمل، فلو صدقنا ما يناقض الشرائع التي غرسها اللَّه في طبيعتنا، انهدمت كل أسس العلم والدين وتلاشى التمييز بين الحق والباطل والحلال والحرام، وصرنا هدفاً للغش من كل ماكرٍ ماهر. فيجب أن نمتحن الأرواح بمقياس عقولنا وبالإعلانات الإلهية.*
*23 - ما هي علاقة العقل بالحق؟*
** علاقة العقل بالحق كعلاقة النور بالموجودات، فكما أن النور هو واسطة ظهور الموجودات، لا أصلها ولا سبب وجودها، كذلك العقل هو ما نستجلي به الحق، ولكن العقل ليس أصله ولا سبب وجوده، لأن الحق مستقل عن العقل وسابق لوجوده. وقد أعطانا اللَّه كتابه لينير عقولنا ويرشدنا إلى فهم مسائل سامية مهمة. ولا شك في أنه لم يجعل تناقضاً بينهما وبين الكتاب.*
*24 - هل للعقل حق البحث عن صحة الأدلة على إثبات الوحي؟*
** نعم، ونقدم على ذلك ثلاث ملاحظات:  *
*(1) يدل الإيمان على الاقتناع، والاقتناع مبنيّ على الدليل. وعليه، فالإيمان بدون دليل ضد حكم العقل.*
*(2) يجب أن يماثل الدليل القضية المقصود إثباتها، فالقضية التاريخية أو الهندسية مثلاً تقتضي دليلاً تاريخياً أو هندسياً. كذلك أمور الروح تقتضي برهاناً من الروح القدس، أي الإعلان بإلهام. وربما أُثبتت قضية واحدة بأدلة متنوعة، ومن ذلك إثبات أن يسوع هو ابن اللَّه العلي، فهذه لها أدلة تاريخية وأخلاقية وروحية ونحوها.*
*(3) يجب أن يكون الدليل كافياً لإثبات القضية ليقنع كل ذي عقل سليم.*
*25 - ما هي الأدلة على أن للعقل حق البحث في هذه الأمور؟*
** (1) لا يطلب الكتاب منا الإيمان بأمرٍ لا تبرهنه الأدلة الكافية. قال المسيح: «لو لم أكن قد عملتُ بينهم أعمالً لم يعملها أحدٌ غيري لم تكن لهم خطية. وأما الآن فقد رأوا وأبغضوني أنا وأبي» (يو 15: 24). وقال بولس إن الأمم بلا عذرٍ في ما يعملونه (رومية 1: 20).*
*(2) يحسب الكتاب عدم الإيمان من أفظع الخطايا، لأنه لا ينشأ عن عدم وجود أدلة موافقة وكافية. وكل رفضٍ للحق عمداً رغم وجود الأدلة عليه (كرفض اليهود للمسيح) ناشئ عن شر قلب من يرفض الحق (يو 3: 17-19).*
*(3) يأمرنا الكتاب بأن نفحص الأرواح ونميّزها ونمتحنها.*
*(4) لأن الإيمان هو قبول الحق بناءً على شهادة كافية ودليل قوي.*
*26 - ما هي مكانة العقل في درس اللاهوت والبحث عن حقائق الطبيعة والوحي؟*
** العقل يبحث عن كل ما يتعلق بالخليقة المنظورة لاستجلاء حكمة اللَّه وقدرته وكيفية معاملته لخلائقه وعلاقتها به وببعضها البعض. وأيضاً البحث عن إعلانات الوحي والأدلة على صدقها واستخراج تعاليمها في اللَّه وصفاته وأعماله ومطالبه وواجبات البشر له وبعضهم لبعض. ومن شأنه أيضاً أن يقبل كل ما هو مثبَّت من الوحي بروح التواضع والوقار بدون تأخير.*
*27 - ما الذي تعلمناه مما تقدم؟*
** يقبل المسيحيون كل ما يحق للعقل أن يطلبه، فإن اللَّه لا يطالب خلائقه العاقلة بما يناقض العقل، فلا يطلب إيماناً بلا معرفة، ولا بما هو مستحيل، ولا بدون دليل. وتختلف المسيحية مع الوثنيين أهل الخرافات لأنهم يؤمنون بدون دليل كافٍ، كما تختلف مع العقليين الذين ينفون عصمة الوحي لأنهم لا يؤمنون بما لا يدركونه رغم وجود الأدلة الكافية على صدقه، ويجعلون العقل حاكماً على الوحي. أما المسيحي فيقرّ (رغم كل معرفته) أنه محدود وضعيف وجاهل، ويقف أمام اللَّه متواضعاً عاملاً مسؤولاً، ويؤمن بكل إعلانات اللَّه ذي العقل غير المحدود والجودة غير المتناهية.*
*28 - لماذا ينكر البعض أن الإنسان مسؤول عمّا يعتقده في الدين والأخلاق، وما هو الرد عليهم؟*
** من أسباب ذلك أنه لما كان الإيمان يستلزم براهين كافية لإثبات ما نعتقده، زعموا أن عدم وجود تلك البراهين يرفع المسؤولية عن الإنسان إذا أخطأ في اعتقاده.*
*أما الرد على ذلك فهو أن للحقائق الدينية والأخلاقية براهين كافية لإثباتها، يقدر كل إنسان أن يعرفها، ولا يمنعه من معرفتها إلا الغفلة وعدم الميل إلى الحق وقسوة القلب ومحبة الخطية، ورفض كل الوسائل لإنارة العقل وإصلاح الاعتقاد وبيان الحق. ولا بد أن يُسأل الإنسان عن ذلك يوم الدين. كما أنهم يزعمون أن الإنسان غير مسؤول عن اعتقاده، وإلا جاز اضطهاده إذا ضل، وجاز إرجاعه للحق بالإجبار القاسي. وهو مردود بأن الإنسان مسؤول عن اعتقاده أمام اللَّه لا أمام البشر، وللَّه وحده حق توقيع العقوبة عليه إذا أخطأ. أما إجبار البشر للبشر على الاعتقاد بشيء فينتج شروراً كبيرة، كما نشأ عن ديوان التفتيش وقتل الشهداء. ولا يجوز للبشر أن يعاقبوا الخاطئ إلا على ما يبدو منه من الضرر، للأفراد أو للجمهور.*
*ومن الأدلة الإيجابية على أن الإنسان مسؤول أمام اللَّه عن اعتقاده ما يأتي:  *
*(1) ما نراه من معاملة اللَّه للإنسان في حياته. فإن خطأ الإنسان أو فساد اعتقاده في أمور طبيعية لا يرفع عنه المسؤولية، فإذا شرب شيئاً ساماً، أو عرّض نفسه لأحوالٍ خطرة، أو قام بأعمالٍ مضرة أو تغافل عنها، أصبح عرضةً لما ينشأ عنها من النتائج الرديئة.*
*(2) يدين الضمير على الأعمال المناقضة للحق، ولو كان اعتقادنا حين عملناها أنها حسنة. ومن أمثلة ذلك أن بولس اعترف بخطئه أنه اضطهد الكنيسة، مع أنه حين اضطهدها كان يظن أنه يفعل الخير!*
*(3) الاعتقاد أن الإنسان لا يُسأل عن أعماله السيئة إذا اعتقد أنها حسنة، يبطل كل مسؤولية عن الشر، ويجعلنا نعتبر العمل الواحد خيراً وشراً في ذات الوقت، إذا صدر من شخصين اختلف اعتقادهما فيه.*
*(4) إذا لم يكن الإنسان مسؤولاً عن اعتقاده يبطل حكم اللَّه على المخلوقات العاقلة، لأنه لا يجوز له أن يعاقبهم على آثامهم إذا كان اعتقادهم أنها صالحة.*
*(5) يبيّن التنفيذ البشري للأحكام على المجرمين أن الفساد في الاعتقاد لا يبرر المجرم. لكن الأحكام مرتَّبةٌ على العمل لا على الاعتقاد.*
*(6) كثير من خطايانا مستقرّ في النفس لا يتجاوزها إلى دائرة العمل. فلو كان الإنسان غير مسؤول عن بُطل اعتقاده لزم أن لا يدينه اللَّه على تلك الخطايا، وذلك مما يرفضه الشخص المستنير العقل.*
*29 - ما هي الفلسفة، وما هي علاقتها بعلم اللاهوت؟*
** الفلسفة هي المعرفة المنظّمة التي نحصل عليها باستعمال قوانا الطبيعية، وموضوعها النفس والعقل وقوى الإنسان الأخلاقية والبديهيات والحق الأصلي المطلق وجوهر الكائنات الأصلي والقوات الأصلية في الكون والواجبات. وهي تبحث عن أصل هذه كلها وأسبابها وقوانينها.*
*أما العلم فهو معرفة الحقائق الطبيعية الظاهرة في الكون ونظامها، وموضوعه على الغالب نوع خاص من الحقائق. وهو يبحث فيها بحسب قواعد وأصول مقررة بهدف اكتشافها وتنظيمها.*
*أما علاقة الفلسفة بعلم اللاهوت فهي: *
*(1) غايتهما واحدة، وهي معرفة ما يختص بالخالق والمخلوق وعلاقتهما معاً. غير أن الفلسفة تبحث عن ذلك غالباً بواسطة العقل والحواس، بغضّ النظر عن الوحي. والفلسفة الحقيقية (وكذلك العلم الصحيح) من جانب، والوحي من جانب آخر، لا يتناقضان، ولن يتناقضا مطلقاً. أما علم اللاهوت فيستند على شهادة الوحي، ويبني تعاليمه على إعلانات اللَّه. والطريقتان جيدتان ولا تناقض بينهما. ولو أن الفلسفة تكشف المسائل ولا تقطع بأجوبتها، بينما علم اللاهوت يقطع بأجوبة تلك المسائل ويحل معضلاتها، فتكون الفلسفة بمنزلة قفل، وعلم اللاهوت بمنزلة مفتاحه.*
*(2) موافقة أحدهما للآخر، فمع أنه لم يُقصَد بالكتاب المقدس تعليم الفلسفة، إلا أنه يوافقها. ومبادئ الفلسفة الصحيحة الممزوجة بتعاليم الكتاب المقدس، وكل ما تعلمه في شأن الحلال والحرام هو في الكتاب المقدس.*
*(3) سموّ علم اللاهوت على الفلسفة بسبب تعاليمه واتساعها. فيجب على اللاهوتي أن يجعل اعتقاداته الفلسفية مطابقةً لتعاليم الوحي، فليس للإنسان أستاذُ فلسفةٍ مثل اللَّه، ولا مرشد إليها مثل كتابه المقدس. وإلا ففلسفته تُفسد عقائده اللاهوتية وتضللَّه، لأن أكثر التعاليم الباطلة في كل القرون نشأت عن إخضاع التعاليم اللاهوتية المبرهَنة بالوحي الإلهي للآراء الفلسفية التي يخترعها عقل الإنسان. ولا شك أن اللاهوتي الأمين يميِّز بين حقائق الطبيعة غير القابلة للشك والآراء الفلسفية في شأنها التي مصدرها أذهان الفلاسفة القابلة للشك، ويجعل تعليمه موافقاً لحقائق الطبيعة ولحقائق الوحي، لأن الحقائق الطبيعية ثابتة وذات سلطان، لا كالآراء الفلسفية والعقائد المبنيّة عليها، فهذه قابلة للخطأ أو التغيير على الدوام. مثال ذلك: الحرارة والنور والكهرباء والجاذبية وحقائق علم الجيولوجيا والفيسيولوجيا هي ثابتة وباقية. غير أن آراء العلماء فيها وتعليلهم لها واعتقاداتهم المبنيّة عليها يختلف بعضها عن بعض، وتتغير من قرن إلى آخر، حتى أن رجل العلوم لا يقدر أن يدَّعي سلطان آرائه، ورجل اللاهوت لا يقدر أن ينكر سلطان الحقائق الثابتة. فعلى الفيلسوف واللاهوتي أن يطلبا الوحدة في تعليمهما دون خصام لا داعي له ولا فائدة منه.*
*ولما كان سلطان الكتاب المقدس على قلوب البشر ثابتاً بالأدلة اليقينية، وكان عصيانه أعظم خسارة، وجب على كل مُخلصٍ أن يجتهد في إقناع الناس به، وأن يمتنع عن كل ما يحطّ من شأنه أو يُضعف من نفوذه في العالم. على أنه لا يجوز للاهوتيين أن يحتقروا العلوم، ولا أن يقاوموا تعاليمها إلا متى ناقضت صريحاً تعاليم الوحي. ولما لم يكن هدف الكتاب المقدس تعليم حقائق العلوم الطبيعية، وجب الاحتراس في تفسير إشاراته إلى تلك الحقائق، حتى لا يتكرر خطأ مقاومة بعض رجال الدين للمذهب الكوبرنيكي الذي نادى بدوران الأرض حول ذاتها وحول الشمس. غير أن الكتاب المقدس لم ولن يتأثر بمثل ذلك، فقد سقطت التفاسير الباطلة. وبما أن التفسير ليس وحياً، فإن سقوطه لا يمس الوحي في شيء، بل يمسّ فقط مكانة المفسّرين.*
*30 - ما هي واجبات معلِّم الدين من جهة الآراء الكفرية، وكيف يتصرف في مقاومتها؟*
** لما كانت مسؤولية معلم الدين أن يدافع عن الإنجيل، فلا عجب أن تقاومه حكمة هذا الدهر. وقد أشار المسيح إلى هذا  بقوله: «ما جئتُ لألقي سلاماً بل سيفاً» (لوقا 12: 49). وصادف الرسل ومِن بعدِهم الكنيسة مقاومةً مستمرة إلى يومنا هذا. لكن المعترضين تجاسروا على مقاومة الحق والمجاهرة بالعدوان للإنجيل ونشر آرائهم بين عامة الشعب أكثر من سابقيهم، مستندين في ذلك على معارفهم المتزايدة، وأخذوا ينادون بافتراضاتٍ وتخمينات وآراء لا تثبتها الحقائق الطبيعية، تخالف الكتاب المقدس وشهادة الطبيعة أيضاً. فيجب على معلمي الدين أن يدرسوا الآراء الخاطئة ليقدروا أن يفندوها، عالمين أن اللَّه يقيم من رجال العلم من ينقض الكفر بسلاح الأدلة الطبيعية. وعليهم أيضاً أن ينادوا بحقائق الكتاب المقدس، ويبرهنوها بالأدلة القاطعة المستمدَّة من الوحي والطبيعة.*
*وعلى معلم الدين أن يراعي النصائح التالية لتساعده على إتمام واجباته:  *
*(1) يجب أن يتسلَّح بالشجاعة والثقة بثبات الحق الذي لابد أن يغلب كل مقاوميه ويهدم كل أسُس الباطل. وعليه أن يتذكر أن العلم ليس هو الكفر، وأن ليس كل العلماء كافرين. فكثيرون منهم مؤمنون بالحق وبأن علم اللاهوت هو أسمى العلوم وأنفعها للبشر.*
*(2) على معلِّم الدين أن يعلن جميع تعاليم الكتاب المقدس، ولا يكتم شيئاً منها، وأن يحذر من طلب تفاسير جديدة غريبة ليوفِّق بين الكتاب والأوهام الكفرية، وأن يهتم بالمعنى الواضح. فإذا ظهر أنه أخطأ في فهم أحد معاني الكتاب مما يختص بالطبيعة المادية، فذلك لا يضرّ بسلامة الكتاب عند ظهور كمال الحق بالأدلة الطبيعية السديدة، ويمكن لرجل الدين أن يصلح خطأه. وينبغي أن لا يكون رجل الدين ضعيف الإيمان ولا غامض العبارة في ما يمس شرف الكتاب وحق الإنجيل، بل عليه أن يثبت كل تعاليم الدين بقوله: «هكذا يقول الرب».*
*(3) على رجل الدين أن يكرز بالحق ويعلّمه بكل غيرة وبساطة ووضوح، لأن الحق أحسن واسطة لإزالة الفساد واستئصال الكفر، فإن تعاليم الإنجيل الطاهرة هي ما يحتاج إليها البشر على الدوام لإرشادهم وراحة ضمائرهم وإسنادهم في الضيق والحزن والتجارب ومحاربة الشر. وعليه أن يركز دائماً على إعلاء الإنجيل، حتى إذا اضطُر أن يردّ على ضلالة أو كفر.*
*(4) على رجل الدين أن يجتهد في كرازته وتعليمه ليوجه أفكار الناس على الدوام إلى الفادي العظيم، ويبيّن أن الإيمان والسلوك اللائق بالمسيحي هما الأمران المهمان في الديانة. فليقاوم كل كفرٍ وهو ينادي بقول يوحنا: «هوذا حمل اللَّه الذي يرفع خطية العالم» (يوحنا 1:  29).*
*31 – إلى أي حدٍّ نتكل على شهادة حواسنا في أمور الدين؟*
**  يجب أن نعتمد على شهادة الحواس للأسباب الآتية:  *
*(1) الثقة بشهادة الحواس من المبادئ التي غرسها اللَّه في طبيعة الإنسان، فلا نقدر أن ننكرها.*
*(2) الثقة بحواسنا هي بمنزلة الثقة باللَّه، لأن عدم اعتقادنا بها يعني اعتقادنا أن اللَّه أعطانا ما يُضلّنا!*
*(3) عدم الثقة بحواسنا ينقُض أسُس اليقين، إذ لا يمكننا أن نتحقق بعد ذلك من وجودنا ولا من وجود العالم.*
*(4) إعلانات اللَّه تجيء أولاً إلى حواسنا، فعلى من يسمع الوعظ أن يثق في حاسة السمع، ومن يقرأ الكتاب إلى حاسة النظر، ومن قبل شهادة الكنيسة للحق فقد قبلها على شهادة حواسه. فإنكار شهادة الحواس في بعض أمور الديانة يضرّنا، لأنه يُنتج فقدان الثقة بمانح الحواس.*
*أما قول البعض إننا أحياناً نرتكب الخطأ بحواسنا، فلا يجب أن نتكل عليها، فالردّ عليه أنه لا يجب أن نتكل على حواسنا إلا في ما هو ضمن دائرتها، لأن العين إذا لم تستكمل شروط البصر ربما تغشُّنا، لكن يلزم أن نعتمد عليها في حالة سلامتها.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2011)

*الفصل الرابع*

*اعتقادات الباطنيين*​ *1 - من هم الباطنيون ولماذا سُمّوا بهذا الاسم؟*
**هم الذين لا يقبلون أي إعلان يجيء من خارج أنفسهم بما في ذلك الكتاب المقدس، بل يدَّعون أن لهم إرشاداً داخلياً من الروح القدس خاصاً بهم، يسمُّونه «النور الباطني» يُغنيهم عن الاحتياج إلى أي إعلانٍ ديني خارجي. وهم يقولون إن لهم معرفة عميقة بأسرار الدين تمكّنهم من رؤية ما هو مكتوم عن أعين سائر المتديِّنين. وقد وجدوا لهم أتباعاً في أكثر الملل المشهورة، وخاصةً بين الفرس والمصريين القدماء واليونانيين والبراهمة والبوذيين، كما في المسيحية، وذلك من قديم الزمان إلى عصرنا هذا. وقد سُموا «باطنيين» لزعمهم أن لهم نوراً باطنياً وإلهاماً. وهم فِرقٌ مختلفة يُعرف أمثالهم في العربية بالصوفيين.*
*2 – ما هو ملخص تعليم الباطنيين المسيحيين؟*
** لم يتّفق المسيحيون الباطنيون على معتقد واحد، ولهم أربعة مبادئ هامة:*
*(1) لهم نور داخلي يقودهم لمعرفة الحق وطاعته، فلا يحتاجون إلى الكتاب المقدس. وزعم بعضهم أن الإنسان ينال ذلك كله من اللَّه رأساً.*
*(2) إنهم ينالون ذلك النور بالسكينة التامة، أي تسليم النفس إلى اللَّه لينشئ معرفة الحق فيها، بدون فكرٍ ولا عمل من جانبهم.*
*(3) لهم اتّصال سري بعلّة العلل (اللَّه) وذلك يجعلهم (حسب زعمهم) هم واللَّه في غاية الوحدة والاتفاق.*
*(4) يفضّلون الحسّ النفساني على العقل، ويستخفّون بشهادة الحواس والعقل، ويعوّلون على شهادة الإحساسات الباطنة.*
*3 - ما هو تعليم الكتاب في إنارة الروح؟*
** يعلّمنا الكتاب المقدس أن المعرفة وحدها لا تكفي لتجديد الإنسان وتقديسه، كما قال الرسول: «الإنسان الطبيعي لا يفهم ما لروح اللَّه لأنه عنده جهالة. ولا يقدر أن يعرفه لأنه إنما يُحكم فيه روحياً» (1كو 2: 14). ولذلك يحتاج الإنسان لتعليمٍ من الروح في الداخل ينشئ فيه عواطف روحية وحياة مقدسة، وهذا ما وعد المسيح به تلاميذه بقوله إنه يرسل إليهم روح الحق ليسكن معهم ويرشدهم إلى جميع الحق (يوحنا 15: 26). وهذا يبرهن أن اللَّه يكلّم نفوس الناس، ويُظهر نفسه لشعبه لا للعالم، ويعطيهم روح الإعلان في معرفته (أف 1: 17). غير أن بين هذا التنوير وما يدَّعيه الباطنيون فرقاً في ثلاثة أمور: *
*(1) في الغاية منه: فإن غايته عند المسيحيين تمكينهم من فهم ما أعلنه لنا الكتاب (1كو 2: 12). وعند الباطنيين أنه يغنيهم عن الكتاب بما يكشفه لهم من الحق.*
*(2) في وسيلة الحصول عليه: فالمسيحيون ينالون إنارة الكتاب بالصلاة والاجتهاد في معرفة الحق المعلَن. أما الباطنيون فيظنون أنهم ينالون الاستنارة بترك الوسائط وإماتة الحركات الداخلية والخارجية، وتوقُّع دخول اللَّه إلى النفس وهي في حالة السكينة.*
*(3) في النتيجة: فإن نتيجة الإنارة الحقيقية في المسيحيين هي حلول كلمة اللَّه فيهم بغِنى (كو 3: 16). أما الباطنيون فتسكن فيهم أوهامهم المتنوّعة حسب اختلاف إحساساتهم.*
*4 - ما هو الفرق بين تعليم الباطنيين وتعليم الكتاب المقدس في إرشاد الروح القدس؟*
** يعلّمنا الكتاب أن الروح القدس يرشد المؤمنين ويقنعهم بالحق وبواجباتهم، وينمّي فيهم الفضائل المسيحية ويهديهم في طريق الطاعة، بواسطة العمل في قلوبهم، والعناية، والكلمة. أما الباطنيون فيقولون إن النفس تنال إلهاماً خاصاً واتحاداً شخصياً وحلول الروح رأساً بواسطة التسليم لله، بدون عمل من جانبهم.*
*5 - ما هو الفرق بين تعليم الباطنيين وتعليم الكتاب في إرسال النعمة إلى البشر؟*
** يعلّمنا الكتاب أن اللَّه يرسل النعمة إلى قلوب المؤمنين لينموا في التقوى، ولقلوب غير المؤمنين ليستميلهم لمعرفة الحق. وأما الباطنيون فيعلّمون أن اللَّه يرسل لقلوب الناس نعمة خاصة على سبيل الإلهام كما ألهم الأنبياء والرسل. فهم يعتقدون أن اللَّه يوحي إلى كل المؤمنين ويعلن لهم أموراً خاصة رأساً.*
*6 - ما هو تعليم مونتانوس؟*
** نبغ مونتانوس في القرن الثاني الميلادي، وعلَّم أن المسيح تنبأ بإتيان البارقليط الذي بواسطته يعلن اللَّه إعلاناتٍ جديدة لقلوب شعبه (كما أنبأ الأنبياء بإتيان المسيح وبإعلانات جديدة بواسطته). وهذا التعليم يعني أن ما في الكتاب غير كافٍ لتكميل المسيحيين بإنارة الروح القدس في المعرفة والتقوى، وأنه يجب أن تُضاف إليه إعلانات متواصلة من الروح القدس بنوع خارق للعادة.*
*7 - ما هو التعليم الباطني المنسوب بدون برهان كافٍ إلى ديونيسيوس الأريوباغي؟*
** ظهر قومٌ في القرن السادس الميلادي، أسندوا معتقداتهم إلى كتبٍ زعموا (بدون برهان) أن مؤلفها هو ديونيسيوس الأريوباغي. وهو فيلسوف شهير عاش في أثينا في زمان بولس الرسول وتنصَّر على يده. وقد اعتمدت تعاليمهم على بعض آراء أفلاطون الوثني، ومزجوها ببعض العقائد المسيحية، فعلّموا أن الكون كله صدر من اللَّه طبعاً والتزاماً، كالنور من الشمس، لا بإرادة اللَّه ولا بقدرته. وأن ما صدر أولاً ولَّد آخر طبعاً والتزاماً، وهذا ولَّد غيره، وهكذا إلى أدنى رتبة من الموجودات. وعلَّموا أن غاية الديانة والفلسفة رؤية اللَّه التي بها تنال النفس كمال الراحة والسعادة، وأننا ننال تلك الرؤية بالتأمل في أنفسنا دون أن نأتي بأدنى حركة، لأننا جزءٌ من اللَّه.*
*8 - متى امتدَّت الآراء الباطنية وانتشرت؟*
** امتدت ما بين القرن السادس والسادس عشر الميلاديين، حين كانت الديانة على الغالب طقسية. في تلك القرون نادى أهل الرأي الباطني بأن غاية الديانة هي الاتحاد السري باللَّه الذي يتم بالتأمل الطويل، والإنسان في حالة السكينة. وكانوا يستخفّون بمعرفة الحق وبطقوس الكنيسة وأسرارها والشركة الأخوية مع المسيحيين. ومنهم من نادى بألوهية الكون (وحدة الوجود)، أي أنه لا يوجد شيء غير اللَّه، وأن الكون هو اللَّه ظاهراً. وبهذا يكون الإنسان جزءاً من اللَّه. وعندما يشعر الإنسان أنه واحد مع اللَّه يرتقي إلى أسمى درجة من السعادة. وكل هذا يتم بالتأمل وإماتة الجسد وشهواته. وكان مِن أهل الرأي الباطني أتقياء حارين في الروح، رفضوا الاتكال على طقوس الكنيسة، واعتبروا الديانة روحيةً قلبية. ومن هؤلاء برناردوس وتوما الكمبيسي صاحب كتاب «الاقتداء بالمسيح» وغيرهما. ومما اعتقده هذان الفاضلان (مما هو خارج عن الكتاب المقدس) لزوم الاتحاد الباطني مع اللَّه بطريقة تختلف عما ورد في الأسفار المقدسة، وهو أن الإنسان يتّحد باللَّه حتى يصيرا جوهراً واحداً، وتكون لهما حياة واحدة مشتركة. واعتقدوا أن هذا يتم بالانقطاع عن العالم وقمع الجسد والتأمل الروحي والاتضاع الكلي أمام اللَّه. ولا شك أن المبدأ الأساسي عندهم صحيح، وهو أن الديانة الحقيقية قلبية لا طقسية. غير أن كيفية تمسّكهم بها وتعاليمهم وعوائدهم كانت بعيدة عن تعليم الإنجيل من جملة وجوه.*
*9 - ما هما المبدآن اللذان مال الناس إلى تحريفهما في وقت إصلاح مارتن لوثر؟*
** لا يمكن حدوث ثورة عظيمة في تعاليم الكنيسة ونظامها (كالذي جرى في القرن السادس عشر) بدون ظهور بِدع ومذاهب خاطئة. ومن المبادئ التي يميل الناس إلى تحريفها أكثر من غيرها في مثل تلك الأحوال اثنان:*
*(1) إن للإنسان حق الحكم لنفسه فيما يعتقده. فقد أعلن علماء الإصلاح أن لكل إنسان حقاً أن يحكم في ما يطلبه اللَّه منه في إعلاناته الإلهية. وكان قصدهم من إعلانهم هذا أن يدافعوا عن حقوق المؤمنين، وأن يبطلوا دعوى الكنيسة أن لها وحدها حقاً أن تحكم في ما هي تعاليم الوحي. فلما رفض الشعب سلطان الكنيسة في أمور الإيمان، رفض بعضهم كل إرشادٍ خارجي، بما في ذلك إرشاد الكتاب المقدس، واستبدلوه بما حسبوه إلهاماً خاصاً ونوراً داخلياً.*
*(2) يختصّ الدين بالقلب، ويتوقف قبول الإنسان عند اللَّه على تجديد قلبه وإيمانه الداخلي، وظهور ثمار ذلك الإيمان في سيرته، وليس فقط في عضويته في الكنيسة وطاعته لرؤسائها وممارسته لطقوسها. فحرَّفه بعضهم وقالوا إن الأمور الخارجية لا تفيد شيئاً في الدين، وإن الكنيسة وخدّامها وأسرارها وفرائضها بلا فائدة.*
*10 – متى بدأ انتشار التعليم الباطني في أوربا؟*
** بعد الإصلاح بنحو قرنين. غير أن أسماء الباطنيين اختلفت في تلك البلدان المختلفة. ففي ألمانيا سُمّوا «البياتست» وفي فرنسا «جانسينست» وفي أسبانيا وإيطاليا «كوايتست». ولكن تعليمهم واحد في الجوهر وهو أن الديانة تقوم باتحادٍ سرّي مع اللَّه يتمّ بالسكينة دون استعمال وسائط النعمة، وبه ترتقي النفس إلى أن تستغني (على رأي بعضهم) عن المسيح، ولا تعود تتوق إليه ولا إلى اللَّه كما هو مُعلَن في المسيح.. وأن الكتاب والصلاة والأسرار لا تفيد الناس إلا في أول درجات الحياة المسيحية.*
*11 - متى نشأت طائفة الكويكرز (أو الفريندز) ومن أنشأها؟*
** أنشأها جورج فوكْس في إنجلترا نحو سنة 1650م، ولم يكن من أهل العِلم. وقد استخفّ بأمرين، هما المعرفة والاستعداد العقلي لبشارة الإنجيل. ثم انقسمت طائفته إلى «غير مستقيمي الرأي» ويؤمنون أن الديانة لا تحتاج مطلقاً للوحي، وهم في هذا يتفقون مع العقليين. وإلى «مستقيمي الرأي» لأنهم أقرب إلى الحق، يسلِّمون بأكثر الحقائق الجوهرية في المسيحية، غير أنهم يهملون أسرار الكنيسة، ويحسبون أن لا حاجة للقسوس (الذين يخدمون الدين لقاء أجرٍ) معتمدين على مخاطبة الروح القدس لهم رأساً بما يسمّونه «نوراً داخلياً» فيهم، معتقدين أن الروح والنور الداخلي عمودان هاديان، قوتهما كقوة الكتاب المقدس، يرشدان إرشاداً خاصاً في العبادة والوعظ والتعليم.. وقد اعتمد الكويكرز في أول أمرهم على المبادئ الباطنية. لكن «مستقيمي الرأي» منهم صاروا الآن إنجيليين في الجوهريات، يحترمون الكتاب المقدس، ومنهم كثيرون من أهل التقوى وفعَلة الخير وأصحاب الفضائل المسيحية.*
*12 - ما هو الخطأ الواضح في رأي الباطنيين؟*
** يعلِّم مبدأ الباطنيين الأصلي أن اللَّه يقدر أن يكلم نفس الإنسان ويُظهِر له الحق بدون واسطة، ويقنعه به. وأن ذلك قد صدر منه بالفعل في الذين اختارهم ليكونوا أنبياءه. غير أن ذلك من باب المعجزات النادرة الوقوع، ويحتاج إلى أقوى الأدلة لإثباته. ولا شك أن اللَّه قد أعلن أموراً كثيرة لمختاريه مما لم تره عين ولم تسمع به أذن بأنواعٍ وطرق كثيرة. وبهذا ألهم بعض الناس ليكتبوا الأسفار المقدسة لتكون لنا دستوراً وحيداً للإيمان والعمل.*
*ونعتقد أن الباطنيين قد أخطأوا بادّعائهم أن اللَّه يخاطب كل مؤمن بطريقة مخاطبته للأنبياء، فإنهم بذلك جعلوا كل إنسان دستوراً مستقلاً لنفسه، الأمر الذي يجعله يستغني عن الأسفار المكتوبة بدعوى أنه هو نفسه من أرباب الإلهام.*
*ومن الأدلة على خطئهم: *
*(1) لا يوجد برهان على رأيهم في الكتاب المقدس، فالكتاب لا يتضمّن وعداً بإعطاء الروح القدس لكل إنسان ليخبره بكل شيء مباشرةً. وإنما يأمر الكتاب جميع المؤمنين بأن يتبعوا ما أعلنه اللَّه لهم من الحق في كتابه بواسطة أنبيائه ورسله الأطهار، مع الوعد لهم أن الروح القدس يسكن معهم ويرشدهم لمعرفة ذلك الحق. أما ما جاء عن المسحة من القدوس والشهادة في نفس المؤمن (1يو 2: 20، 27 و5: 10) فلا يؤيد رأيهم، لأن معناه إن الإيمان لا يثبت من شهادة الكنيسة، ولا من برهان المعجزات والنبوات الخارجية بل من شهادة الروح في القلب للحق، وهي تكفي لترشد الإنسان وتحفظه من تصديق التعاليم الكاذبة المضلة.*
*(2) تعليم الباطنيين يناقض تعليم الكتاب المقدس وطرق العناية المبيَّنة فيه، لأن اللَّه يأمر الناس أن يصغوا لإعلانه لهم فيه، وأن يطلبوا إرشاد الروح القدس، فلا يتبعون أوهامهم الباطنة. وهو يعلِّمنا أن اللَّه جعل الكرازة الواسطة العظيمة لإنارة الناس للخلاص. ولذلك جال الرسل في أقطار المسكونة وبشروا بالإنجيل، وعلَّموا الأمم كلام اللَّه. ولا يزال الإنجيل ينتشر في العالم بهذه الواسطة (مت 28: 19، 20 ومر 16: 15، 1كو 1: 18، 21 ورو 1: 16). وليس في الإنجيل ما يدل على أن الرسل علَّموا الشعب أن يصغوا إلى شعورهم الباطني ليعرفوا الحق.*
*(3) تعليم الباطنيين يناقض الاختبار، فهو يقول إن الإنسان يعرف الحق بإعلانٍ باطني من الروح القدس. ولكن الاختبار يعلّمنا أن البشر لا يعرفون أمور اللَّه إلا من كتابه الذي هو مصدر المعرفة الروحية الدينية. فلو كان الروح القدس يمنح معرفة باطنية كافية للخلاص لظهرت نتائجها. ولكن حيث لا يوجد الكتاب المقدس لا تكون معرفة حقيقية باللَّه ولا طهارة قلب، فالكتاب المقدس هو المصدر الوحيد لتعليمنا. أما ما يدَّعيه الباطنيون من نورٍ باطنيّ مطلق للجميع فهو قولٌ باطل.*
*(4) لا يقدر الإنسان حسب المذهب الباطني أن يتأكد من مصدر أفكاره الباطنية إن كانت من عند اللَّه، أم مِن عند نفسه، أم من عند الشيطان الذي يغيِّر شكله إلى شبه ملاك نور! فربما ظنّ البعض إنهم ملهَمون من اللَّه، بينما هم تحت سلطان روحٍ شرير. وأما ما أوحى به اللَّه فقد أثبته بالبراهين الكافية للجميع، كما قال المسيح: «إن كنت لستُ أعمل أعمال أبي فلا تؤمنوا بي. ولكن إن كنت أعمل، فإن لم تؤمنوا بي فآمنوا بالأعمال لكي تعرفوا وتؤمنوا أن الآب فيَّ وأنا فيه» (يو 10: 37، 38). وقال أيضاً: «لو لم أكن قد عملت بينهم أعمالاً لم يعملها أحد غيري لم تكن لهم خطية» (يو 15: 24).*
*(5) الرأي الباطني يضرّ البشر، ومن أضراره ما أنتجه من عدم احترام تابعيه للفرائض الإلهية، وللكنيسة، وللوظيفة الرعوية، ولسِرَّي المعمودية والعشاء الرباني، وليوم الرب، وللكتاب المقدس.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2011)

*الفصل الخامس*​ *اعتقادات التقليديين*​ *1 - من هم التقليديون؟*
** هم الذين يؤمنون بسلطان الكتاب المقدس بالإضافة إلى تقاليد الآباء. والتقليد (عندهم) هو ما تسلّموه وتداولوه خلَفاً عن سلف، من العقائد والشعائر الدينية، مشافهةً، مما لم يُكتب في الأسفار المنزلة.*
*2 - ما هو ملخَّص تعليم التقليديين؟*
** يتلخص في ثلاثة أمور:*
*(1) رفض تعليم العقليين الذين يجعلون عقل الإنسان مصدر معرفة الحق ومقياسه، ويعتقدون أن الإيمان يجب أن يُبنى على إعلان اللَّه وشهادته، وأن الإيمان المبني على أساسٍ بشري هو بشري فقط.*
*(2) يرفضون رأي الباطنيين (انظر فصل4) ويؤمنون باحتياجهم لإعلانٍ إلهي مُرسل إليهم من خارج نفوسهم.*
*(3) يعتقدون أن بعض ما أعلنه اللَّه مكتوب وبعضه غير مكتوب، ولذلك يشمل قانون إيمانهم الكتاب المقدس والتقليد. وهم يعتقدون أن الشعب لا يقدر أن يميّز الكتب الإلهية عن غيرها ولا التقليدات، ولا أن يفسر الكتاب، لذلك أقام اللَّه له الكنيسة معلّمةً معصومة. وهي تحكم في كل ذلك حكماً قاطعاً معصوماً.*
*3 - ما هي تعاليم التقليديين التي ينبغي البحث فيها؟*
** (1) تعليمهم في الكتاب المقدس.*
*(2) تعليمهم في التقليد.*
*(3) تعليمهم في الكنيسة أنها معلِّمة معصومة ذات سلطان.*
*4 - ما هما الأمران الصحيحان في تعليم التقليديين عن الكتاب المقدس؟*
** (1) أنه موحى به من اللَّه ومنزَّه عن الخطأ. قال المجمع التريدنتيني: «اللَّه هو مؤلف الكتاب، وأنه كُتب بتلقين الروح القدس».*
*(2) قانونية جميع الأسفار التي يعتقد الإنجيليون بقانونيتها.*
*5 – في أي أمور يختلف التقليديون مع الإنجيليين في شأن الكتاب المقدس؟*
** (1) يعتقد التقليديون بقانونية أسفار الأبوكريفا.*
*(2) يزعمون أن بعض التعاليم الضرورية ليست واضحةً في الكتاب المقدس بالكفاية، وبعضها جاء فيه تلميحاً فقط، وبعضها لا وجود له مطلقاً فيه.*
*(3) يعتقدون أن الكتاب المقدس صعبٌ ومبهَم، لا يمكن فهمه بدون مفسّر منظور معصوم من الخطأ، هو الكنيسة.*
*أما الإنجيليون فيعتقدون أن الجميع يمكنهم أن يفهموا من الكتاب، بإرشاد الروح القدس، كل ما يحتاجونه لخلاصهم، لأنه منزَل لكل إنسان، وأن لهم الحق  أن يقرأوه ويفحصوا عن معناه الحقيقي، بل يجب أن يفعلوا هذا.*
*6 - ما هي الأمور التي يعتبر التقليديون أنها تحتاج إلى إثبات من التقليد؟*
** هي: (1) قانونية الأسفار. (2) إلهام كاتبيها. (3) تعليم التثليث. (4) التعليم عن الروح القدس. (5) معمودية الأطفال. (6) إبدال السبت بالأحد. (7) درجات الإكليروس. (8) رياسة الأساقفة. (9) دوام الرسولية. (10) حلول الروح القدس عند رسامة رجال الدين. (11) أن العشاء الرباني ذبيحة. (12) الأسرار السبعة. (13) المطهر.*
*7 - ما هي الشروط اللازمة لقبول تقليدٍ ما على أنه جزءٌ من إعلانات اللَّه؟*
** شرطا ذلك:*
*(1) أن يتضمّن التعليم التقليدي حقاً مُعلَناً من اللَّه لخلاص الإنسان أو إرشاده في ما يؤول لخلاصه.*
*(2) أن يكون صحيحاً في نفسه، وأن يكون الإيمان به ضرورياً.*
*ولكن إذا راجعنا الأمور الثلاثة عشر التي أوردناها في السؤال السابق، لا نرى شيئاً منها اجتمع فيه هذان الشرطان. فهي إما ليست من الحقائق الإلهية المعلِنة لخلاص البشر، أو أنها غير صحيحة في نفسها، أو أنها موجودة في الكتاب المقدس.*
*ولئلا يتوهم القارئ أن إثبات أول تلك القضايا (وهي قانونية الأسفار) ليس له سند إلا من شهادة التقليد، نقول إن قانونية كل سفرٍ من الأسفار المقدسة مسندة بأدلة كافية كثيرة، منها شهادة أهل القرون الأولى للكنيسة المسيحية، الذين كانت لهم وسائط تحقق ذلك. ولكننا لا نعتمد على هذا الدليل وحده، ولا نعتبر تلك الشهادة تساوي التسليم بسلطان التقاليد. فإذا فحصنا جميع تلك القضايا لا نرى لها لزوماً. وإذا رأينا لزومها نرى أنها مبرهنة بالبراهين الكافية من الكتاب نفسه.*
*8 - ما هو الردّ على التعليم بقانونية الأبوكريفا، ونقص الكتاب المقدس؟*
** انظر إجابتنا في فصل 6 س 3. وأما مِن جهة نقص الكتاب المقدس واحتياجه إلى مفسّر معصوم فسنبيّن عدم صحة ذلك في الفصل القادم، وفي هذا الفصل س 11-19.*
*9 - ما المقصود بأن الكتاب المقدس بعهديه هو القانون الوحيد المعصوم للإيمان والعمل؟*
** المقصود أنه يتضمن جميع ما شاء اللَّه أن يعلنه للبشر من الأوامر والنواهي والتعاليم. ولما كان هو الكتاب الوحيد المكتوب بسلطان اللَّه وإلهام روحه، والذي يتضمّن كل ما تقدم، كان هو القانون أو الدستور الوحيد للبشر للإيمان والعمل. أما التقليديون فيعتقدون أن القانون المعصوم يشمل الكتاب المقدس، وأسفار الأبوكريفا، والتقاليد التي يقولون إنها تعاليم غير مكتوبة تسلّموها من المسيح والرسل، وتداولوها خلفاً عن سلف، وإنها لازمة لسببين:*
*(1) لأنها تعلّمهم أشياء كثيرة ليست في الكتاب المقدس.*
*(2) لأنها توضح معاني الكتاب المقدس وتفسّره التفسير الصحيح.*
*10 - ما هي شروط القانون المعصوم في الإيمان والعمل؟*
** شروطه أن يكون قد كُتب بإلهام الروح القدس، فيكون كاملاً ونافعاً للجميع. ونجد هذا كله في الكتاب المقدس كما سنبيّن في الفصل القادم.*
*11 - ما معنى اللفظ اليوناني المترجم للعربية بكلمة «تقليد»؟*
** هو تسليم أمرٍ أو قولٍ من واحدٍ لآخر. وهو أيضاً الشيء أو الخبر المنقول أو المسلَّم. وجاءت في العهد الجديد بثلاثة معانٍ:*
*(1) التعاليم المنقولة من واحدٍ إلى آخر، سواء نُقلت شفاهاً أم كتابةً (2تس 2: 15).*
*(2) التعاليم أو الأخبار المنقولة شفاهاً عن الآباء جيلاً بعد آخر والمحسوبة عند البعض ذات سلطان، مثل تقاليد الفريسيين التي ذكرها المسيح.*
*(3) الديانة اليهودية على وجه العموم، وما دوِّن منها في الكتاب المقدس، وما كان متداولاً شفاهاً بين اليهود. ومن أمثلة ذلك قول بولس: «إذ كنت أوفر غيرة في تقليدات آبائي» (غل114:1).*
*12 – كيف فهمت الكنيسة المسيحية الأولى كلمة «تقليد»؟*
** استخدمت الكنيسة الأولى هذه الكلمة لكل ما وصل إليها من التعاليم الإلهية من المسيح ورسله، سواء كان كتابةً أم شفاهاً، لأنها لم تكن تملك حينئذٍ تعاليم مكتوبة من الرسل، إلا رسائل لبعض الكنائس. فلما جُمعت أسفار العهد الجديد نحو منتصف القرن الثاني، وصارت قانوناً كاملاً للمسيحيين، أشار إليها الآباء بلفظ «تقليدات» أي التعاليم المنقولة عن المسيح ورسله. وسمّوا الأناجيل الأربعة »التقاليد الإنجيلية«، وسمّوا الرسائل »التقاليد الرسولية«، لأنه إلى ذلك الوقت لم يحدث ما يحملهم على التمييز بين التعاليم المكتوبة وغير المكتوبة. وواضحٌ أن ما ذُكر من التقاليد غير المكتوبة من مؤلفات الآباء الأولين لم يكن عندهم مساوياً للأسفار المقدسة، ولا اعتقدوا بوحيه الإلهي. أما الذي سمّوه «تقليداً» فلا يشير إلى تقاليد غير مكتوبة، بل إلى أسفار الكتاب المقدس. ولكن بعد ذلك العصر حدثت مباحثات ومجادلات كثيرة حملتهم على التمييز بين التقاليد المكتوبة (وهي أسفار العهد الجديد القانونية) وبين التقاليد غير المكتوبة. فقبلوا القانون المكتوب وأهملوا التقاليد غير المكتوبة.*
*13 - ما هو تعليم التقليديين في شأن التقليد؟*
** تعليمهم هو:*
*(1) إن المسيح ورسله علّموا أموراً كثيرة غير مكتوبة في الكتاب المقدس (وهذا صحيح).*
*(2) كانت التعاليم المسمَّاة بالتقليد تُسلَّم من جيل لآخر قرناً بعد قرن.*
*(3) إنها جزء من قانون الإيمان لكل المؤمنين.*
*(4) يُقال إن تلك التقاليد غير مكتوبة لعدم وجودها في الأسفار المقدسة. غير أنها كانت محفوظة في مؤلفات الآباء وقوانين المجامع وسجلات الكنيسة.*
*(5) تعالج وصايا وتعاليماً وطقوساً وفرائض وغيرها لم تُذكر في الكتاب، وتهتم بتفسير أمور مذكورة فيه.*
*(6) إنها تستحق نفس ما يستحقه الكتاب من الاعتبار، لأن مصدرهما واحد.*
*(7) يُعرَف صحيحها من كاذبها من قِدمه وعمومه وخاصةً من شهادة الكنيسة التي كل من يرفضها يهلك. وبالإجمال كل ما تقول الكنيسة إنه جزء من الوحي يجب قبوله بدون اعتراض.*
*14 - ما هي الأدلة التي استند إليها التقليديون ليثبتوا سلطان التقليد؟*
** (1) إن الكتاب المقدس (على زعمهم) أشار إليه في 2تس 2: 15 و3: 6.*
*(2) إن الآباء الأولين صدَّقوا سلطانه وأسسوا إيمانهم عليه.*
*(3) عند معرفة سلطان التعليم الشفاهي للمسيح والرسل، نجده مماثلاً لسلطان تعليمهم المكتوب (وليس من ينكر ذلك من المسيحيين).*
*(4) ضرورة التقليد لأمرين: (أ) لأن الكتاب المقدس مبهم والتقليد يفسّره. (ب) لأن الكتاب المقدس ناقص كقانونٍ للإيمان والعمل، لعدم وجود تعاليم وفرائض ضرورية فيه، والتقليد يكمله.*
*(5) شرائع البشر منها ما هو مكتوب ومنها ما هو غير مكتوب ولكنه مسلَّم به عند الجميع. ولما كانت الشريعة الإلهية من جملة الشرائع، لزم أن يكون بعضها مكتوباً وبعضها غير مكتوب.*
*15 - ما هو الردّ على أقوال التقليديين هذه؟*
** (1) نعم جاء لفظ «تقاليد» في كلام بولس لأهل تسالونيكي (2تس 2: 15 و3: 6). ولكن كل من يتأمل كلمات بولس يجد أن المقصود بها «كل ما علَّمهم إياه شفاهاً وكتابةً» لا غير. هذا فضلاً عن عدم وجود أمر في الكتاب المقدس بقبول التقاليد واعتبارها جزءاً من الإيمان. ونتيجةً لذلك فإننا لا نحتاج إلى غير ما جاء بالكتاب المقدس (2تي 3: 15-17). صحيحٌ إن ذلك قيل عن أسفار العهد القديم، ولكنه يصحّ على العهد الجديد أيضاً. وكذلك القول: «لا تزيدوا على الكلام الذي أنا أوصيكم به ولا تُنقِصوا منه، لكي تحفظوا وصايا الرب إلهكم التي أنا أوصيكم بها» (تث 4: 1، 2). «إلى الشريعة وإلى الشهادة. إن لم يقولوا مثل هذا القول فليس لهم فجر» (إش 8: 20). «وكان هؤلاء أشرف (الذين في بيرية) من الذين في تسالونيكي، فقبلوا كلمة اللَّه بكل نشاطٍ فاحصين الكتب كل يوم، هل هذه الأمور هكذا؟» (أع 17: 11) » لأني أشهد لكل من يسمع أقوال نبوّة هذا الكتاب: إن كان أحدٌ يزيد على هذا يزيد اللَّه عليه الضربات المكتوبة في هذا الكتاب. وإن كان أحدٌ يحذف من أقوال كتاب هذه النبوة يحذف اللَّه نصيبه من سفر الحياة، ومن المدينة المقدسة، ومن المكتوب في هذا الكتاب» (رؤ 22: 18، 19). «سراجٌ لرجلي كلامك ونور لسبيلي» (مز 119: 105) «إن بشرناكم نحن أو ملاكٌ من السماء بغير ما بشرناكم فليكن أناثيما (أي محروماً)» (غلا 1: 8 ومز 19: 7 ورو 15: 4 ولو 16: 29 ويو 5: 39 وتث 6: 7 وإش 34: 16 و2بط 1: 19).*
*فبما أن الكتاب يشهد لنفسه أنه يتضمن إعلانات اللَّه، ولا يرشدنا لمصدر آخر غيره، فلا داعي لقبول غيره ولا لزوم لذلك. وقول التقليديين إن تعليم الإنجيل في زمان الرسل كان شفاهاً لا يبرر تعليمهم بالتقليد، فقد قصد اللَّه أن يكون الدستور الأبدي للإيمان محفوظاً كتابةً وغير متروك للنقل الشفاهي. وفي هذا تظهر حكمة اللَّه ورحمته للبشر.*
*بل إننا نرى في الكتاب ما يدل على وجوب رفض التقاليد، فقد وبخ المسيح الفريسيين لأنهم اتكلوا عليها (مت 15: 3، 6 ومر 7:7).*
*(2) لا نظن أن اللَّه يزيد التقاليد على الكتاب المقدس لتكون جزءاً ضرورياً من قانون الإيمان، لأن الكتاب صحيح وكامل وواضح، وتعاليمه محقَّقة، بخلاف التقاليد الشفاهية، فهي عرضة للتغيير والتحريف. نعم إن بعض الكنائس الإنجيلية تقبل بعض العوائد الكنسية التي تسلسلت منذ القِدَم في الكنيسة، والتي لا تناقض الكتاب المقدس، فقبلت عيد الفصح وعيد ميلاد المسيح وغيرهما. غير أنها لا تحسب ذلك ذا سلطان أو جزءاً من كلام اللَّه. وكذلك يعتبر الإنجيليون أحكام المجامع أنها أقوالٌ قديمة وثمينة، ولكنهم لا يعتقدون أنها وحي. وهم يقبلون قوانين الإيمان القديمة المطابقة للكتاب، مثل قانون الرسل والقانون النيقوي، والقانون الأثناسي. غير أن منزلتها عندهم ليست مثل منزلة كلام اللَّه، بل هي كلام أفاضل البشر عبّروا به عن تعاليم اللَّه.*
*ولو أننا كنا في عصر المسيح ورسله لما ميَّزنا تعاليمهم الشفاهية عن تعاليمهم المكتوبة، فإننا نؤمن بالكتاب المقدس ليس لمجرد أنه مكتوب، بل لأنه وحده كلام اللَّه. ولو تبيَّن لنا أن تقليداً ما هو من تعليم المسيح ورسله لقبلناه دون تردد، باعتباره جزءاً من الكتاب المقدس. فنحن لا نرفض التقاليد لمجرد أنها غير مكتوبة، بل لعدم إمكان إثبات أنها من الرسل.*
*(3) لا بد أن المسيح ورسله عملوا وعلَّموا أموراً كثيرة لم تُكتب في الكتاب المقدس، ومثال ذلك تفسير المسيح لتلميذي عمواس الأمور المختصة به في العهد القديم (لو 24: 27). ولا بد أن اللَّه قصد بها خير الذين كانت لهم فقط، ولذلك لم يأمر بكتابتها وجعْلها جزءاً من قانون الإيمان. إنها كالأمطار التي هطلت في عصرهم لتروي الأرض في ذلك الزمان، ولم يُقصد جمعها لأجل الأجيال الآتية. ولا يخفى أنه ليس في طاقة البشر مطلقاً أن يحفظوا ما يسمعونه عن غيرهم ويتداولونه من واحدٍ لآخر بعد مرور سنة واحدة، فكم بالحري بعد بضع سنين، فمن المستحيل على البشر أن يتداولوا تعاليم سنة بعد سنة، وجيلاً بعد جيل، وقرناً بعد آخر وتبقى تلك التعاليم على حالها. ومما يزيد الأمر صعوبة أن التعاليم التي نحن بصددها تتعلق بأمور روحية وحقائق دينية يصعب فهمها جيداً على العقل البشري الساقط المظلم. فلا تجوز الثقة بصحة تقاليد دينية في مثل تلك الأحوال بدون براهين قاطعة على تدخُّل اللَّه لحفظها من التحريف، وذلك مما يستحيل إثباته. ولذلك لجأت الكنائس التقليدية لإعلان أنها معصومة من الخطأ في التعليم، وأنها الواسطة التي بها يحفظ اللَّه التقاليد على سلامتها الأصلية.*
*(4) يحتاج الاعتقاد بتدخل اللَّه ليحفظ التقاليد إلى برهان قاطع ووعد إلهي، ولكن لا دليل لنا على حدوث ذلك ولا وعد لنا به. نعم وعد المسيح كنيسته بأن أبواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها، وبأنه يرسل روحه ليسكن مع شعبه ويرشدهم، وبأنه يكون معهم إلى انقضاء الدهر. ولكن هذه المواعيد ليست لجمهورٍ منظور تحت نظام واحد، ولا تدل على أن إحدى الكنائس المنظورة تكون معصومة من الخطأ في تعليمها وأعمالها، ولا على أن التعاليم غير المكتوبة بالوحي تُحفظ على حالتها قرناً بعد آخر، ولذلك لا يوثق بشيء من التقليد. صحيح أن الروح القدس يسكن في الكنيسة الحقيقية التي هي جماعة المؤمنين بالمسيح المتجددين بالروح القدس في كل زمان ومكان، وهو يعلّم ويرشد ويحثّ ويقدّس بواسطة كلام اللَّه المكتوب. لكن الاعتقاد أن ليس لعمل الروح القدس علاقة بكلام اللَّه المكتوب يُفضي إلى الفساد والتمسك بالأوهام الباطلة، كما تبيّن بالاختبار في كل تاريخ الكنيسة. وعلى كل من يثق بحلول الروح القدس فيه وإرشاده له أن يمتحن نفسه في نور إعلان كتاب اللَّه ليتحقق هل هو فيه أم لا.*
*(5) بنى التقليديون سلطان تقاليدهم على شهادة التاريخ، وسلطان الكنيسة. وشهادة التاريخ للتقاليد ناقصة، فلم يجدوا في القرون الثلاثة الأولى بعد الرسل شهادة تاريخية تبرهن أحد تقاليدهم، بل وجدوا ما يناقضها، فلجأوا إلى الاستنتاج، وقالوا إن ما كان من التعاليم في القرنين الرابع والخامس لا بد من وجوده في القرن الثالث، وعلى ذلك لا بد من وجوده أيضاً في القرنين الثاني والأول. ثم استنتجوا أن مصدر تلك التقاليد هو المسيح والرسل. وواضح جداً أن هذا الاستنتاج خاطئ! هذا، مع أن الكتاب ينبئنا بدخول آراء فاسدة في الكنيسة سراً وينهانا عن قبولها. وقد بيَّن اللاهوتيون الإنجيليون أصل الكثير من التقاليد وكيفية نموها وتقدمها بالتدريج، وأثبتوا من أقوال الآباء الأولين أن تلك التعاليم الغريبة لم تكن معروفة في عهدهم، كما برهنوا أن النظام التقليدي نشأ بالتدريج من جيل لآخر حتى القرن السادس والسابع، وأن كل اجتهاد في بيان علاقة ذلك النظام بالمسيح ورسله غير وافٍ. وقد استمرت الكنيسة الكاثوليكية تفرض على تابعيها أن يؤمنوا أن العذراء مريم حُبل بها بلا دنس، وعصمة البابا والكنيسة في التعليم.*
*(6) يسلِّم بعض التقليديين أن الكنيسة أخطأت أحياناً بتصديقها بعض التقاليد التي لا دليل على أن الكنيسة الأولى قبلتها، بل يوجد ما يدل على أنها لم تقبلها. ومن أمثلة ذلك قبول الكنيسة أسفار الأبوكريفا بدعوى أنها مثبتة من شهادة الآباء والكنيسة، مع أن جميع الآباء (إلا ما ندر) يرفضون الأبوكريفا، ومنهم أوريجانوس الذي لم يذكرها في فهرسه للأسفار المقدسة، وكذلك أوسابيوس وكيرلس وروفينوس وأثناسيوس الذي رفض جميعها إلا كتاب باروخ لظنه أنه كتب موحى به. ورفض هيلاريوس جميعها وكذلك أبيفانيوس وغريغوريوس النازيانزي وأمفيلوجيوس وإيرونيموس (جيروم) ومجمع لاودكية. وقد قال البابا غريغوريوس الكبير (في القرن السادس) إن أسفار المكابيين لم تُكتب بإلهام، ولكن البابا بيوس التاسع (في القرن التاسع) قال إنها موحى بها! فمن منهما هو المعصوم؟ (بشأن أسفار الأبوكريفا انظر إجابة س 3 من الفصل التالي).*
*(7) كثيرٌ من تقاليد الكنائس التقليدية يخالف تعاليم الكتاب المقدس، ومن ذلك جواز تقديم العبادة الدينية للصور والتماثيل، وعدم زواج رجال الدين، واستحقاق الأعمال الصالحة، وغير ذلك. وهذه تخالف تعاليم الكتاب. وبما أنهم حاولوا إثباتها من التقاليد ينتج أن التقاليد تخالف الكتاب المقدس. *
*(8) لا يوجد مقياس لمعرفة صحيح التقاليد من خاطئها، فقد دخل في الأزمنة الغابرة في الكنيسة كثير من التقاليد التي تمسكوا بها، ثم تبيَّن أنها كاذبة فرفضوها. فإذا سلمنا بسلطان التقليد جعلنا الكنيسة عُرضةً لما لا نهاية له من الأخطاء. ويقول التقليديون إن التقليد الصحيح يُعرف دائماً من قِدمه والاتفاق فيه، غير أن هذا مرفوض لأسباب كثيرة: (أ) إذا فرضنا أن الكنائس التقليدية أجمعت على تقليد، فإن ذلك يكون قاصراً عليها وحدها، وليس لكل المسيحيين. (ب) إذا فرضنا أن التقليديين هم كل المسيحيين في العالم، وأنهم يتّفقون الآن في ما يعتقدونه، فلا دليل على أنهم كانوا دائماً يعتقدون نفس ما يعتقدونه الآن، بل بالعكس، لأن أكثر التعاليم التي حاولوا إثباتها بالتقاليد نشأت في الكنيسة في القرون الوسطى وما بعد ذلك. ومن أمثلة ذلك عصمة البابا، والغفرانات، والمطهر، والحبل بمريم العذراء بلا دنس، وغيرها. وأما من جهة اتفاقهم في قبول التعاليم الدينية فنقول إن الكنيسة الشرقية والغربية قبلت تعاليم أريوس مدةً طويلة، وأثبتها كثيرون من الرؤساء وبعض المجامع قبل أن تُرفض. وقبلت الكنيسة الغربية التعليم الأغسطيني وصدَّقت عليه بعض المجامع، وأثبته الباباوات. واختلفت الكنيسة عليه بعد أن قبلته! واستمر الخلاف فيها عليه مدة نحو 800 سنة، إلى أن صدَّق مجمع ترانت النظام المقبول عندهم الآن. فيتعذَّر على الكنائس التقليدية إثبات اتفاقها على الدوام في كثير من المواضيع الدينية. (ج) عدم كفاية ما يوردونه من الأدلة على دوام الاتفاق وعمومه، فقد قالوا بوجود قواعد للإيمان قبلتها كل الكنائس منذ القديم، مع أن كل الكنائس لم تقبل أي قاعدة بالإجماع قبل القرن الرابع.  ويقبل الإنجيليون قوانين مجمع خلقدونية (458م) ومجمع القسطنطينية الثالث (681م) ولا يرفضون قوانين المجامع المسكونية الستة الأولى. ويستند التقليديون على كتابات الآباء، وتقول إنها تبرهن تقاليدهم، مع أن ما وصل إلينا من كتب الآباء من القرون الثلاثة الأولى ليس فيها ما يؤيد صدق تقليدٍ واحد! فإذا كانت البراهين على الاتفاق ناقصة فشهادة الكنيسة كافية! فكأن التقليدي يصدِّق الكنيسة، والكنيسة تصدق نفسها لأنها معصومة من الخطأ!*
*(9) يصعب على كل الشعب أن يعرفوا كل التقاليد، وهذا يبرهن عدم صلاحيتها لتكون قانوناً لهم، لأن قانون الإيمان يجب أن يكون في يد الشعب. ولكن التقاليد ليست مجموعةً في كتاب واحد بل متفرقة في صحف الكنيسة ودفاترها، فيلزم أن الشعب يقبله على شهادة الكنيسة، فيقبلون قانوناً لا يقدرون أن يجدوا أدلة صدقه. ومن تعليلات التقليديين لوجوب التقاليد أن الكتاب المقدس مبهَم وأن فهمه فوق طاقة الشعب، بل فوق طاقة الكنيسة نفسها بدون مساعدة التقاليد. وذلك غير صحيح، لأن الكتاب المقدس سهل الفهم.*
*(10) ينتج عن الاعتماد على التقاليد إهمال الكتاب المقدس، لأنه إذا وُجد قانونان متساويان في السلطان، وكان أحدهما يفسّر الآخر ويوضحه ويتسلط عليه، فلابد من الاعتماد على المفسِّر أكثر من الذي يحتاج للتفسير، فيكون إيمان الشعب مؤسَّساً على تفسير الإنسان للأقوال الإلهية لا على الإعلان الإلهي نفسه. فيصدق عليهم قول المسيح: »أبطلتم وصية اللَّه بسبب تقليدكم».*
*(11) حاول التقليديون أن يثبتوا استناد الإنجيليين على التقليد، غير أن ذلك خلاف الواقع.*
*16 - ما هو اعتقاد التقليديين في الكنيسة؟*
** الكنيسة عندهم هم من يعتقدون اعتقاداً واحداً، ويمارسون أسراراً واحدة، ويطيعون رؤساءهم الدينيين. فقولهم «يعتقدون اعتقاداً واحداً» يستبعد المعترضين والهراطقة، وقولهم «يمارسون أسراراً واحدة» يستبعد غير المعتمِدين. وقولهم «يطيعون رؤساءهم» يستبعد كل الذين يرفضون سلطة الرؤساء الدينيين.*
*وهذا التعريف غير مبني على معنى كلمة «كنيسة» في العهد الجديد، ولا على ما يعلّمه العهد الجديد عن الكنيسة، وفيه من الأخطاء ما يأتي:*
*(1) الكنيسة الموعودة بالإرشاد الإلهي هي جماعة منظورة منتظمة كالكنيسة الأرثوذكسية مثلاً، لا مجموع المتّحدين بالمسيح بالإيمان الحقيقي. فكلمة «كنيسة» في الكتاب المقدس تعني شعب اللَّه المؤمن الذين قيل إن المسيح قدّم نفسه عنهم.*
*(2) ينبغي أن تقوم الكنيسة على النظام الكنسي وحده. وهو باطل، بدليل عدم تعيين الكتاب نظاماً خارجياً للكنيسة. فلم يقم الأساقفة (كما نراهم اليوم) كما نستدل من التاريخ إلا بعد عصر الرسل بزمان طويل، كما أن الرياسة دخلت الكنيسة بالتدريج، وهي غير مثبتة من الكتاب بل من التقليد، لأن بطرس لم يكن رئيساً بدليل مساواته بيعقوب ويوحنا (غل 2: 9)، وبدليل قول بولس إن بطرس مساوٍ لبقية الرسل في المواهب الروحية والسلطان، وبدليل عدم رئاسة بطرس لمجمع الرسل الذي التأم في أورشليم (أع 15)، وتوبيخ بولس لبطرس في أنطاكية (غل 2: 11-21). وحتى إن سلمنا برياسة بطرس على سائر الرسل، فلا ينتج عن ذلك انتقال هذه الرئاسة لمن خلفوه، كما أنه لا يوجد دليل على ذلك مطلقاً.*
*17 - ما هو اعتقاد التقليديين في عصمة الكنيسة وسلطانها في التعليم؟*
** (1) يعتقدون أن الكنيسة جماعة من الناس تحت نظام واحد مُقامة من اللَّه، فهي معلِّمة معصومة ذات سلطان.*
*(2) إنها مُعدَّة لهذه الوظيفة لأنها مؤتمَنة على كل إعلانات اللَّه المكتوبة وغير المكتوبة، ولأن الروح القدس دائماً حاضر معها يرشدها ويحفظها من الخطأ في التعليم.*
*(3) تنحصر عصمتها في ما يختص بالإيمان والأخلاقيات، دون الأمور التاريخية والفلسفية والعلمية.*
*(4) تتركز عصمتها إما في جماعة الأساقفة وهم مجتمعون كخلفاء للرسل ليحكموا في مسائل دينية، وإما في البابا (الباباوات بالتتابع) لأنه نائب المسيح. غير أنهم يعتقدون أن عصمته لا تتجاوز وظيفته إلى شخصه، فهو عرضةٌ للخطأ في سائر أعماله وأفكاره كغيره من البشر. ولكنه عندما يتكلم في الأمور الدينية يكون آلةً في يد الروح القدس، ولذلك يكون معصوماً. وقد صدَّق المجمع الفاتيكاني (المنعقد في روما سنة 1870) على الاعتقاد بعصمة البابا باعتباره معلماً دينياً، وعلى عصمة وظيفته البابوية باعتباره رئيس الكنيسة.*
*وهذا التعليم يوافق ذوق أكثر البشر الذين لا يدرسون الكتاب المقدس،لأن الكنيسة (بموجب هذا التعليم) قادرة أن ترشدهم وتحررهم من المسؤولية الشخصية في أمور الدين، وتحكم في كل المسائل الدينية لأجلهم، وتخلّصهم من لزوم البحث عن ماهية الحق، وتؤكد لهم خلاصهم بمجرد خضوعهم لها، وتحمل عنهم الخطأ، وتوزع عليهم النعمة، وتفتح لهم باب السماء. ولو كان هذا الترتيب من عند اللَّه لما تجاسرنا أن نرفضه.*
*18 - ما هي أدلة التقليديين على سلطان الكنيسة باعتبار أنها معلمةٌ معصومة؟*
** (1) قولهم إن المسيح وعد الرسل وخلفاءهم حتى نهاية العالم أن يعطيهم العصمة والسلطان المبني عليها، ويستشهدون لذلك بما جاء في متى 16: 18-20 ولو 24: 47-49 ويو 16: 13 و20: 23.*
*(2) الوصية المعطاة للكنيسة أن تكون معلّمةً للعالم (مت 28: 19، 20 ولو 10: 16).*
*(3) قول الكتاب إن الكنيسة هي عمود الحق وقاعدته وإن أبواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها.*
*(4) قولهم إن اللَّه أعطى الكنيسة سلطان الحل والربط، وإن كل من لا يطيعها ينبغي أن يُعامل كوثني (مت 16: 19 و18: 15-18).*
*(5) قولهم إن اللَّه أمر الكنيسة أن تميّز بين الحق والبطل، فلابد أنها أهلٌ وذات سلطان لذلك (2تس 3: 6 ورو 16: 17 و2يو 10).*
*(6) قولهم بلزوم مفسر وقاضٍ معصوم ليرشد البشر ويسد احتياجاتهم في أمور الدين.*
*(7) قولهم بلزوم وجود كنيسة تحمل هذه الصفة حتى تحفظ وحدة التعليم والاعتقاد، وتجمع البشر معاً في حظيرة واحدة تحت رعاية راعٍ واحد.*
*(8) استنادهم على القياس، وهو أن كل حكومة سياسية لها شريعة مكتوبة ورأس منظور ذو سلطان. والكنيسة هي حكومة منتظمة ذات شريعة، فلابد أن يكون لها أيضاً رأس منظور ذو سلطان.*
*19 - ما هي الأدلة على خطأ اعتقاد التقليديين بعصمة الكنيسة وسلطانها في التعليم؟*
** (1) إنه مبني على مذهب خاطئ في ماهية الكنيسة. فقد توهّموا (كما توهم اليهود) أن الكنيسة جماعة منظورة ذات نظام واحد، وظنوا أن أمّتهم اليهودية حسب الجسد هي الكنيسة، وأن لها كل المواعيد الإلهية. غير أن المسيح وبّخهم على هذا الرأي (يو 8: 33-44 ومت 3: 9). وهاجمه الرسول بولس في رسالتيه إلى رومية وغلاطية حيث أثبت أن الوعد بالخلاص ليس لليهود فقط ولا لجماعة منظورة تحت نظام خارجي، وأن الخلاص لا يتوقّف على التسلسل من إبراهيم جسدياً، ولا على الختان، ولا على التمسك بالديانة اليهودية. وأثبت أيضاً أن جميع المؤمنين الحقيقيين هم أولاد إبراهيم وورثة له، وأن اليهودي في الخارج ليس هو اليهودي الحقيقي. وربما كان الإنسان يهودياً عبرانياً مختوناً في اليوم الثامن، وكان بلا عيبٍ من جهة البر الذي بالناموس، ولكنه لا ينتفع شيئاً من كل ذلك. وبناءً عليه بيَّن إمكانية رفض اللَّه لليهود كأمة، دون أن يخالف عهده مع إبراهيم، لأن الوعد لم يكن لإسرائيل بحسب الجسد بل لإسرائيل بحسب الروح (غل 3: 7 وفي 3: 4-6 ورو 2: 28، 29 و9: 6-8).*
*لقد أخطأت الكنيسة التقليدية لما نقلت إلى نفسها ما قالته الأمة اليهودية عن نفسها، من أنها وارثة المواعيد وصاحبة حقوق الإنجيل، وإن من يتحد معها ويسير تحت نظامها ينال الخلاص، وإن جميع الذين ماتوا وسيموتون خارجاً عن حضنها لا يستحقون السماء، ولذلك يهلكون. ولا يخفى ما في ذلك من تمام المشابهة بين الرأي اليهودي (الذي أبطله المسيح ورسله) ورأي التقليديين في ماهية الكنيسة.*
*(2) ويتضح من تعليم المسيح ورسله في الكنيسة والمؤمنين بطلان عصمة الكنيسة وسلطانها: (أ) ليست الكنيسة الحقيقية بالضرورة نظاماً منظوراً، فهي لا تقوم بنظام منظور بل بإيمان أعضائها وصفاتهم الروحية. ويتضح هذا (1) من معنى كلمة «كنيسة» وكيفية استعمالها في الأصل اليوناني، فإنهما يدلان على أن المقصود بها جماعة المدعوين بروح اللَّه، أي المتجددين في القلب (رو 1: 7 و8: 28 و9: 24 و1كو 1: 2 و7: 18-24 وغل 1: 15 وأف 1: 18 و2تي 1: 9 وعب 9: 5 و1بط 2: 9 و5: 10 و2بط 1: 10 ورؤ 17: 14). (2) من صفات الكنيسة، وما يختص بشعب اللَّه المؤمنين الحقيقيين (يو 10: 27 وأف 5: 27 وكو 1: 18، 24 و1بط 2: 5). (3) من تسمية الكنيسة «قديسين» و«أهل بيت اللَّه» و«أبناء النور» و«المختارين للخلاص بتقديس الروح وتصديق الحق» و«جنساً مختاراً وكهنوتاً ملكياً وأمة مقدسة» ونحو ذلك (1كو 1: 2 و30 و3: 16 و16: 1 و19 وأف 2: 3-8 و19-22 وكو 1: 21 و2: 10 و1تس 5: 4 و5 و2تس 2: 13 و1بط 2: 9). (ب) يسكن روح اللَّه في المؤمنين بالحق فيجعلهم أعضاء الكنيسة الحقيقية غير المنظورة التي هي جسد المسيح، سواء اتحدوا بها تحت نظام خارجي أم لا، كاللص على الصليب الذي صار عضواً حياً فيها وخلص دون الدخول تحت نظام كنسي خارجي. وهذا يعني أن المؤمنين لا ينالون حقوق الكنيسة ومواعيدها بنظام خاص. (ج) شرط العضوية في الكنيسة هو الإيمان بالمسيح لا الانتماء لنظامٍ خارجي، فإن المؤمنين الحقيقيين هم أولاد اللَّه وبنو الملكوت وورثة الموعد، سواء كانوا يهوداً أم أمماً، أحراراً أم عبيداً، بغض النظر عن علاقتهم الخارجية بنظام كنسي.*
*يؤمن الإنجيليون بوجود كنيسة منظورة عامة، أعضاؤها جميع المؤمنين الحقيقيين بالمسيح وأولادهم، يتحدون في العبادة والسهر بعضهم على بعض، ولهم رعاة روحيون حسب تعليم الكتاب. ولكن الكنيسة التي لها مواعيد المسيح لا تنحصر في جماعةٍ معلومة، فقد تسقط جماعة أو كنيسة، ولكن الكنيسة الحقيقية تبقى دائماً قائمة كما حدث في إسرائيل أيام النبي إيليا.*
*وأهم اختلاف بين الإنجيليين والتقليديين هو في تعريف الكنيسة، فإن صحّ قول الإنجيليين إن كل مؤمن حقيقي هو عضو حي في الكنيسة التي لها مواعيد المسيح بالإرشاد والحفظ، تسقط كل دعاوي التقليديين. فمن الواضح كتابياً أن كل صفات الكنيسة والمواعيد الممنوحة لها لا تَصدُق إلا على المؤمنين بالحق، وكذلك العلاقة بين الكنيسة واللَّه والمسيح، لأنهم هم بنو اللَّه وورثته وجسد المسيح الذين يسكن فيهم بروحه، وهيكل اللَّه الحي، وعروس المسيح، وشركاء مجده، لا الذين ينتسبون لجماعةٍ منظورة.*
*(3) التعليم بعصمة الكنيسة وسلطانها مبنيٌّ على رأيٍ خاطئ في دوام الرسولية، فالتقليديون يعتقدون أن رؤساء الكنيسة هم الخلفاء القانونيون للرسل، وورثة امتيازاتهم وحقوقهم الرسولية، ولذلك خصّصوا الوعد بموهبة الروح القدس لأنفسهم. وهذا باطل، لأنه دعوى بدون برهان. ويتبيَّن بطلانه من أن عدد الرسل كان معيَّناً، واختارهم المسيح ليشهدوا بصحة تعليمه وحوادث حياته وموته وخاصة قيامته. وليكونوا أهلاً لذلك كان يجب: (أ) أن تكون لهم معرفة ذاتية كاملة بتعليم الإنجيل. (ب) أن يكونوا قد رأوا المسيح بعد قيامته (أع 1: 22). (ج) أن يكونوا ملهَمين من الروح القدس ليكونوا معصومين في تعليمهم. (د) أن يصدِّق الروح على رسالتهم بأن يكلّل تعبهم بالنجاح ويؤيدهم بالمعجزات المتنوعة والمواهب الروحية. وقد اجتمعت كل هذه الصفات والمواهب والمعجزات في الرسل الحقيقيين. ويتحدث الرسول بولس عن نفسه فيقول إنه مرسَل بيسوع المسيح (غل 1:1) وإنه لم يتعلم الإنجيل من الآخرين بل بإعلان خاص من المسيح (غل 1: 12) وإنه رأى المسيح بعد قيامته (أع 22: 8 و1كو 9: 1 و15: 8) وإنه موحى إليه ولذلك يجب قبول تعليمه كتعليم المسيح (1كو 14 :37) وإن الرب شهد له ولصحة رسالته كما شهد لرسالة بطرس (غل 2: 8) وإنه عمل كل أعمال الرسول من العجائب والآيات (2كو 12:12).*
*ويظهر جلياً من الإنجيل أن وظيفة الرسل وقتية غير قابلة للانتقال والتسلسل، وليس في الإنجيل أمرٌ باستمرارها خلافاً لغيرها من الوظائف الكنسيّة التي لدينا براهين على دوامها، ومنها الأمر بإقامة أشخاص يؤدّون تلك الخدمات، كما أن تاريخ الكنيسة يثبت وجودها منذ بدئه وحتى الآن. أما الرسل فلا برهان مثل هذا على دوامهم، بل بالعكس فليس في الإنجيل أمرٌ بإقامة خلفاء لهم، ولا فيه وعدٌ بدوام المواهب التي تتطلّبها خدمتهم، ولا عندنا خبر بتعيين أحدٍ بعد موت الاثني عشر ليخلفهم، ولا عندنا أدلة تاريخية على وجود أناس بمثل صفاتهم في الكنيسة. غير أنه لما هلك يهوذا طلب بطرس إقامة واحدٍ بدله ليكون شاهداً بقيامة المسيح، لا لحفظ التسلسل الرسولي بدليل قوله: «ينبغي أن الرجال الذين اجتمعوا معنا كل الزمان الذي فيه دخل إلينا الرب يسوع وخرج.. إلى اليوم الذي ارتفع فيه عنا يصير واحدٌ منهم شاهداً معنا بقيامته» (أع 1: 21، 22). ثم ألقوا قرعتهم فوقعت على متياس، فحُسب مع الأحد عشر رسولاً.*
*(4) بُنيت عقيدة عصمة الكنيسة وسلطانها على سوء فهم وعد المسيح بحفظ الكنيسة، فلم يعِد المسيح بحفظ الكنيسة المنظورة، بل بحفظ الكنيسة الحقيقية أي جماعة المؤمنين بالحق من الارتداد عن الإيمان، كما وعدهم بإرشاد الروح لهم لمعرفة ما هو ضروري لخلاصهم، وبإعطاء بعضهم مواهب ليعلّموا ويبشروا. وهؤلاء هم القسوس الذين أقامهم الرسل في كل مدينة (تي 1: 5). ولكنه لم يعِدهم بالعصمة ولا بالقداسة التامة في هذه الحياة. نعم، وعد أن يقدس شعبه، ولكنه لم يعِد بأن يجعلهم أصحاب قداسة كاملة في هذه الحياة. نعم وعد أن يعطيهم فرحاً في الإيمان، ولكنه لم يعِد أن يخلّصهم إلى التمام من كل تعب وحزن. نعم وعد أن يعلّمهم ويرشدهم بالروح القدس، غير أن هذا الوعد لا يتضمّن العصمة في التعليم. فكما أن الكنيسة لم تتخلّص من الأتعاب والبلايا والأحزان بمواعيد المسيح، لم تتخلّص من الخطية والخطأ. وواضح أن مواعيد المسيح ليست لرؤساء الكنيسة بل لجميع المؤمنين، ولم يُقصد بها عصمة الكنيسة بل التأكيد أن شعب اللَّه لا يتلاشى من الأرض ولا يُترك ليرتدّ عن الإيمان الحقيقي.*
*(5) الحوادث التاريخية تكذِّب العصمة، فإن التاريخ يروي كيف أن الكنيسة المنظورة وقادتها أخطأوا وانحرفوا عن الحق، منها قبول أغلب الأساقفة ضلالة أريوس، مع أن الكنيسة كانت قد رفضت هذا التعليم قبل أريوس وبعده. وقد قبلت الكنيسة أكثر القضايا المهمة في تعليم أغسطينوس في مجمع أفسس الثالث سنة 431م في عقائد فساد طبيعة الإنسان وموته الروحي، وعدم إمكان الخاطئ أن يتجدد بدون قوة الروح، وفي اختيار البعض للخلاص وعدم اختيار البعض الآخر. ولكنها في المجمع التريدنتيني رفضت ما سبق أن قبلته، وعلّمت أن النعمة الإلهية ليست إلا إعانةً للإنسان ليرجع إلى اللَّه، وأن المعمودية هي وسيلة التجديد، وأن الشهوة ليست خطية، وسكتت في أمر الاختيار. وواضح من هذا أن الكنيسة غير معصومة في التعليم، لعدم مطابقة تعاليمها بعضها لبعض (أ) فقد قبلت تعاليم تخالف ما قبلته في وقت آخر. (ب) وأثبتت عصمة الكتاب المقدس ولكنها علّمت ما يناقضه! أما الكنيسة غير المنظورة فلها إلهٌ واحد وفادٍ واحد وقانون إيمان واحد ومواعيد واحدة بحضور الروح معها وإرشاده، وبالثبات والغلبة. *
*(6) أحوال الكنيسة التقليدية الروحية لا توافق دعوى العصمة، لأنه لو صحّت دعواها هذه للزم وجود الديانة الحقيقية الطاهرة والتقوى السامية فيها دون غيرها. *
*(7) النتيجة الطبيعية لتعليم عصمة الكنيسة أن تبطل الحرية من وجه الأرض، سواء كانت دينية أم عقلية أم سياسية.*
*20 - كيف تبرهن أن رؤساء الكنائس التقليدية ليسوا خلفاء الرسل، وأنهم الواسطة الوحيدة لوصول النعمة الإلهية إلى البشر؟*
** جاء في تاريخ المسيحية رأيان متضادان في وسائط الخلاص التي بها ننال النعمة السماوية:*
*(1) رأي الكنيسة الإنجيلية أن المسيح هو المخلّص الوحيد الذي افتدانا بدمه، وأننا نحصل على الخلاص بالإيمان به، وأن الإيمان هو نتيجة معرفة الحق وقبوله، وأن الفاعل العظيم في تنوير قلوبنا وتجديدها وتقديسها هو الروح القدس الذي يستخدم في ذلك الحق المعلَن في الكتاب المقدس، وأن الكارزين بالحق هم خدّام مختارون من اللَّه لنشر بشرى الخلاص، ولكن ليس لهم السلطان الخاص بالرسل ولا مواهبهم العجيبة، وأن سِرَّي الكنيسة (المعمودية العشاء الرباني) ليسا إلا من جملة الوسائط لبنيانها وثباتها في الإيمان ونموها في التقوى، وأن فاعليتهما تتوقف على قبولهما بالإيمان لا على ممارستهما بأيدي القسوس، وأن القسوس معيّنون لممارستهما حفظاً لنظام الكنيسة (مز 19: 7-10 و119: 9، 93، 98، 104، 130 وإش 33: 6 و53: 11 وإر 3: 15 وهو 4: 6 وحب 2: 14 ولو 8: 11 ويو 1: 12 و5: 24 و8: 32 و15: 31 و17:17، أع 13: 36 و20: 32 ورو 10: 4-17 و1كو 1: 20، 21 و4: 15 وأف 3: 17 ويع 1: 18 و1بط 1: 23 و1يو 5: 11، 12).*
*(2) رأي الكنائس التقليدية، وهم يبنونه على الاعتقاد أن رجال الدين هم خلفاء الرسل، ولهم وحدهم سلطان الرسل ومواهبهم، وعلى ذلك فهم وكلاء النعمة الإلهية، وذوو قدرة على توصيلها للبشر بواسطة الأسرار الكنسية، أي أن اللَّه يستخدمهم هم فقط كوسائط ليوصّل نعمته وخلاصه للبشر، كما أعطى الرسل مواهب تجعلهم قادرين أن يعملوا العجائب ويعطوا الروح القدس بوضع أيديهم عليهم، كما فعل بولس في أفسس (أع 19: 6). هكذا فوَّض اللَّه الإكليروس أن يمنحوا بواسطة الأسرار النعمة وتجديد النفس. وبناءً على ذلك يكون قبول الأسرار عن يد الإكليروس ضرورياً للخلاص، وكذلك تتوقف فاعلية الأسرار على ممارستها بالأسلوب الذي يراه الإكليروس قانونياً. وهذا يخوّل الإكليروس سلطاناً في الأمور الروحية لم يخولهم إياه اللَّه، ويملأ أيديهم من القوة لاستعباد البشر.*
*ويتضح خطأ هذا الرأي من سوء تفسيرهم بعض آيات الكتاب التي زعموا أنها تشير إلى رسامة الإكليروس بوضع الأيادي وقبول الروح القدس، مع أنها لا تشير إلا إلى موهبة عمل المعجزات بقوة الروح القدس لإثبات صدق الديانة المسيحية (1كو 14: 22 ومر 16: 15-18 وأع 4: 29، 30 و5: 12 وعب 2: 4). ولما كانت تلك الغاية وقتية زالت تلك الموهبة بزوالها لعدم لزومها بعد. *
*ومن الآيات المشار إليها التي قصدنا أن نبيّنها الآن: يو 20: 21، 22 وأع 6: 5، 6 و8: 15 و17 و1تي 4: 14 و2تي 1: 6.*
*(أ) يو 20: 21، 22 حيث قال المسيح: «كما أرسلني الآب أرسلكم أنا». ولما قال هذا نفخ وقال لهم: «اقبلوا الروح القدس». فقال التقليديون (بدون سند) إن الذين نفخ فيهم المسيح حينئذٍ أفرزهم بذلك لوظيفة إكليريكية في الكنيسة، وإنهم أخذوا منه قوة ليرسموا خلفاء يمنحونهم الروح القدس كما فعل المسيح، وأيضاً موهبة عمل المعجزات، وإن الترتيب يمتد مثل سلسلة رسولية في أجيال الكنيسة. والخطأ في هذا التفسير أنه يفترض أن المسيح قصد أن يرسل الرسل كما أرسله الآب تماماً، فلا يكون ذلك برهاناً على أنه فوَّض إليهم منح غيرهم تلك المواهب الرسولية إلى ما لا نهاية له من تاريخ الكنيسة. كما أن المسيح منح الرسل تلك القوات وأرسلهم لغاية خاصة هي الكرازة بالإنجيل وتعليم البشر شروط المغفرة وصلاح السيرة، لا أن تكون لهم قدرة ذاتية على منح النعمة الإلهية. أما المسيح فأرسله اللَّه فادياً وكاهناً وذبيحة وشفيعاً وملكاً للمؤمنين. ولا يمكن انتقال هذه الوظائف إلى الرسل ولا إلى غيرهم. وبما أنهم كانوا ملهَمين كان تعليمهم وتصريحهم بغفران الخطايا أو بإمساكها بسلطانٍ منه وبالوحي لا محالة. وقبول الرسل الروح القدس من المسيح في هذا الوقت كان يرمز إلى قبولهم إياه قانونياً بعد ذلك ببضعة أيام في يوم الخمسين، ليصبحوا قادرين على تتميم أعماله الخاصة من عمل المعجزات والشهادة للحق وتأسيس الكنيسة المسيحية وتنظيمها. وأما الزعم أنهم حينئذٍ تقلدوا الدرجة الرسولية فتحريفٌ للحق، لأنهم تقلدوا تلك الدرجة قبل ذلك الوقت بنحو ثلاث سنين. ويؤيد ذلك غياب توما عن الرسل وقتئذٍ، لأنه لو صحّ هذا الزعم يكون توما قد استُبعِد من بينهم لأنه لم ينل هذا التكليف معهم.*
*(ب) أع 6: 5، 6 حيث يقول «فحسُن هذا القول أمام كل الجمهور، فاختاروا استفانوس رجلاً مملوءاً من الإيمان والروح القدس، وفيلبس وبروخورس ونيكانور وتيمون وبرميناس ونيقولاوس دخيلاً أنطاكياً، الذين أقاموهم أمام الرسل، فصلّوا ووضعوا عليهم الأيادي». وهذا خبر رسامة الشمامسة الأولين في الكنيسة، ونرى في القرينة (آيتا 3، 5) أن هؤلاء الأشخاص كانوا مملوئين من الروح القدس قبل رسامتهم وقبل وضع أيدي الرسل عليهم. ويؤيد ذلك ما جاء في آية 8 من أن استفانوس صنع معجزات عظيمة. ولما كان القصد الخاص في رسامة استفانوس ليس القدرة على صنع العجائب وحلول الروح القدس فيه، بل خدمة موائد، كان القول إن هؤلاء الأشخاص أخذوا الروح القدس بسبب وضع أيدي الرسل عليهم زعماً بدون برهان. نعم كان حلول الروح القدس فيهم من الأمور اللازمة لاستعدادهم لخدمتهم، غير أنه كان سابقاً لرسامتهم، ولم يقبلوه برسامة سابقة لوظيفة أخرى أدنى من وظيفة الشماس كما زعم البعض لأنهم لم يرسموا قبل ذلك أبداً، وكانت وظيفة الشماس أدنى وظائف الكنيسة المسيحية حينئذٍ. فهذه الآية وإن كانت تشير للرسامة، إلا أنه لا برهان فيها على أن قبول الروح القدس كان على يد الرسل عند تتميم الرسامة.*
*(ج) أع 8: 15، 17 حيث يقول: «اللّذين (بطرس ويوحنا) لما نزلا صليا لأجلهم (أهل السامرة) لكي يقبلوا الروح القدس.. حينئذٍ وضعا الأيادي عليهم فقبلوا الروح القدس». حدث هذا بعد ذهاب بطرس ويوحنا من أورشليم إلى السامرة لما عرفوا أن السامريين قبلوا كلمة اللَّه. وعند وصولهما إلى هناك صليا لأجل جميعهم ليقبلوا الروح القدس، ووضعا الأيادي عليهم فقبلوا الروح القدس. ولما رأى ذلك سيمون قدم لهما دراهم لشراء سلطان إعطاء الروح القدس، فوبخه بطرس. وليس في كل هذا ما يشير للرسامة مطلقاً، ولا للخلافة الرسولية، ولا كان من قصد بطرس ويوحنا إفراز أحدٍ للوظيفة الإكليريكية، بل كان قصدهم منح الروح القدس للجميع بوضع الأيادي. ويؤيد ذلك ما جاء من خبر انسكاب موهبة الروح القدس على جميع الذين في بيت كرنيليوس وتكلّمهم بألسنة (أع 10: 44-48). وجاء في أع 19: 6 أن بولس وضع يديه على المؤمنين في أفسس، فحلّ الروح القدس عليهم وتكلموا بلغات. وجاء في 1كو 12: 14 ما يدل على أن تلك المواهب العجيبة لم تكن للإكليروس خاصة بل لكل الشعب، وأنها كانت علامة مفيدة لغير المؤمنين.*
*ومن هذا يتضح أن إعطاء الروح القدس بوضع أيدي الرسل لم يكن لرسامة إكليروس، ولا لإثبات الخلافة الرسولية بل لمنح مواهب عجيبة. ولا نرى في العهد الجديد خبر إعطاء الروح القدس بغير وساطة الرسل الاثني عشر، وحتى الآن لم يوجد في الكنيسة المسيحية من استطاع ذلك غير الاثني عشر رسولاً.*
*(د) 1تي 4: 14 و2تي 1: 6 حيث يقول بولس: «لا تهمل الموهبة التي فيك المعطاة لك بالنبوَّة مع وضع أيدي المشيخة.. أذكّرك أن تضرم موهبة اللَّه التي فيك بوضع يديَّ». فقيل إن هاتين الآيتين تشيران إلى رسامة تيموثاوس مبشراً بالإنجيل وكارزاً بالحق، وهذا لا خلاف فيه، وكان بولس من الذين وضعوا الأيادي على تيموثاوس، لأنهم حسبوا الرسل من شيوخ الكنيسة (1بط 5: 1). غير أن تلك الموهبة لم تكن تخوله قدرة لإعطاء الروح القدس لغيره، بل تؤهله للكرازة والتعليم. فليس في ما تقدم دليل على الخلافة الرسولية، ولا على تخويل قدرة إلى غير الرسل لإعطاء الروح القدس. ونستدل مما جاء في أماكن أخرى أن إعطاء الروح القدس للبعض جعلهم قادرين على عمل المعجزات، فلا يبعد أن القصد من منح تيموثاوس تلك الموهبة هو تمكينه أن يعمل المعجزات، مع أن الإشارة في الموهبة هنا هي مساعدته على نشر بشرى الإنجيل.*
*الآيات المتقدمة إذاً لا تفيد أن وضع الأيادي لإعطاء الروح القدس خاصة بالرسامة، ولا تفيد أن أحداً غير الرسل نال تلك القدرة. فلا سند من تلك الآيات على الخلافة الرسولية، ولا على تفويض منح تلك النعمة الإلهية إلى الإكليروس. وإعطاء الروح مراراً عن يد الرسل لجماعة من الناس عند معموديتهم (أع 8: 15، 16 و10: 44، 45 و19: 6) مما يدل على أن المقصود فيه ليس الرسامة كما زعم التقليديون. لأن من شروط وضع الأيدي أن يكون من وُضعت الأيدي عليه قد تعلم الحقائق الدينية واشتهر بحسن السلوك (1تي 3). وكانت المواهب الروحية تسبق الرسامة ولا تنتج عنها، كما يتضح من أع 6: 2-6 و1تي3 وتي 1: 5-9.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2011)

*الفصل السادس*
*اعتقاد الإنجيليين في الكتاب المقدس*

*1 - ما هو ملخص تعليم الإنجيليين في أن الكتاب المقدس هو قانون الإيمان؟*
** ملخصه أن كلام اللَّه في العهدين القديم والجديد هو القانون الوحيد الإلهي المعصوم للإيمان والعمل، يعنون بذلك:  *
*(1) أسفار العهدين هي كلام اللَّه المكتوب بإلهام الروح القدس، فهي معصومة من الخطأ، ولها سلطان إلهي.*
*(2) إنها تتضمن كل ما أعلنه اللَّه دستوراً دائماً للكنيسة للإيمان والعمل.*
*(3) إنها واضحة، يقدر الشعب أن يفهم منها كل ما هو ضروري للخلاص باستعمال الوسائط المعهودة وبمعونة الروح القدس، دون احتياج لمفسر أرضي يدّعي أنه معصوم.*

*2 - ما هو تعليم الكنيسة الإنجيلية عن الكتاب المقدس؟*
** كلام اللَّه الذي في الكتب المقدسة في العهدين القديم والجديد هو القانون الوحيد الذي به يعلمنا اللَّه كيف نمجده ونتمتع به. ومع أن نور الطبيعة وأعمال الخليقة والعناية تُظهر جود اللَّه وحكمته وقدرته إلى حد لا يُبقي للإنسان عذراً، إلا أنها ليست كافية للتعريف باللَّه وبمشيئته الضرورية للخلاص. فشاء اللَّه أن يعلن نفسه ومشيئته لكنيسته بأنواع وطرق كثيرة. ثم شاء أن يدوّن ذلك كتابةً، ليحفظ الحق ويذيعه بأفضل طريق، وليثبّت كنيسته ويعزّيها على أتم كيفية ضد فساد الجسد وخبث الشيطان والعالم. وهذا يوضح ضرورة الكتاب المقدس.*
*ويدخل تحت اسم الكتاب المقدس أو كلمة اللَّه المكتوبة كل أسفار العهد القديم والجديد، التي أعطاها اللَّه قانوناً للإيمان والسلوك.*
*ولا يتوقف سلطان الكتاب المقدس الموجب تصديقه وطاعته على شهادة إنسان أو كنيسة، بل على اللَّه الذي أوحى به، الذي هو الحق بعينه. فيجب قبول الكتاب لأنه كلمة اللَّه، ويليق بنا أن نوقّر الكتاب المقدس بناءً على شهادة الكنيسة له. وما أكثر الحجج التي يبرهن بها الكتاب أنه كلمة اللَّه، ومنها سماوية مادته، وفاعلية تعليمه، وجلال كلامه، واتفاق كل أقسامه، وهدفه الذي هو تمجيد اللَّه وكشف الطريق الوحيد لخلاص الإنسان، وكماله، وكثرة فضائله الأُخرى التي ليس لها مثيل. ومع هذا كله فإن اقتناعنا الكامل بصدقه المعصوم وسلطانه الإلهي صادر عن فعل الروح القدس الداخلي في قلوبنا، شاهداً بالكلمة ومع الكلمة في قلوبنا.*

*لقد تدوّنت كل أفكار اللَّه في كل ما يلزم لمجد ذاته ولخلاص البشر وللإيمان والسيرة صريحاً في الكتاب المقدس أو مُستنتجةً منه. ولا يُضاف إليه شيء في أي زمان، سواء كان بإعلانات جديدة من الروح أو بتقاليد البشر. ومع هذا نقرّ أن إنارة روح اللَّه الداخلية ضرورية لنا لنفهم إعلانات الكلمة. أما تصرفنا في الأمور الاجتماعية والسياسية فينبغي أن يكون بحسب نور الطبيعة والحكمة المسيحية المعلَنة في كلمة اللَّه.*

*والأمور التي يحويها الكتاب المقدس ليست كلها ظاهرة بنفس الدرجة، ولا يفهمها كل الناس بنفس الطريقة، لكن الأمور الضرورية لخلاصنا معلَنةٌ بكل وضوح، فيستطيع العالِم والبسيط أن يفهمها إذا مارس وسائط النعمة العادية كما ينبغي.*
*وقد كُتب العهد القديم بالعبرانية، وهي لغة بني إسرائيل، وكُتب العهد الجديد باليونانية وهي اللغة الشائعة بين الشعوب في زمن كتابته. وقد أُوحي بهما رأساً من اللَّه وحُفظا بعنايته في كل العصور سليمين من أي تغيير أو تحريف، فحملا إلينا السلطان الإلهي حتى أن الكنيسة تحتكم إليهما في كل خلاف ديني. لكن لما كانت هاتان اللغتان الأصليتان غير معروفتين عند كل شعب اللَّه الذين يجب أن يقرأوها ويفحصوها بخوف اللَّه، وجب أن تُترجم إلى اللغة المفهومة عند كل قوم بلغتهم لتحل كلمة اللَّه فيهم بغِنى، فيعبدوا اللَّه بكيفية مقبولة، وبالصبر والتعزية بما في الكتب يكون لهم رجاء.*

*أما القانون المعصوم لتفسير الكتاب المقدس فهو الكتاب المقدس نفسه، فإذا وُجدت آية صعبة نبحث عن معناها فنعرفه من آيات أخرى عبارتها أوضح، فنقرن الروحيات بالروحيات (1كو 2: 13).*
*والكتاب المقدس هو القاضي الأعلى الحاكم في كل الاختلافات الدينية، وعلى كل قوانين المجامع، وعلى آراء المؤلفين القدماء وتعاليم الناس والمذاهب الخصوصية. فليس غير الروح القدس متكلماً في الكتب المقدسة. *
*وتشمل الكتب المقدسة كل ما هو لازم للخلاص حتى أنه لا يُطلب من أحد أن يؤمن بما ليس فيها، ولا تتبرهن أية عقائد إلا منها. وقال إيرونيموس (جيروم): «أما الأسفار الأخرى فتقرأها الكنيسة لقدوة السيرة وتهذيب الأخلاق، ولكن لا تستند إليها في تعليم، ولا تثبت منها عقيدة (وهنا ذكر أسماء الأسفار الأبوكريفية). وجميع أسفار العهد الجديد كما هي مقبولة عموماً نقبلها ونحسبها قانونية». وأما الأسفار المسمّاة «الأبوكريفا» فليست من الأسفار المقدسة، ولم تُكتب بوحي إلهي، فلا سلطان لها، وتُعتبر وتُستعمل كسائر المؤلفات البشرية (انظر إجابة السؤال التالي وسؤال 8 في هذا الفصل).*

*3 - ما هو اعتقاد الإنجيليين في الأبوكريفا؟*
** كتب الأبوكريفا، هي الكتب المشكوك في صحتها، أو في صحة نسبتها إلى من تُعزى إليهم من الأنبياء، هي كتب طوبيا، ويهوديت، وعزراس الأول والثاني، وتتمَّة أستير، ورسالة إرميا، ويشوع بن سيراخ، وباروخ وحكمة سليمان، وصلاة عزريا، وتسبحة الثلاثة فتيان، وقصة سوسنة والشيخين، وبل والتنين، وصلاة منسى، وكتابا المكابيين الأول والثاني. ومع أن هذه الأسفار كانت ضمن الترجمة السبعينية للعهد القديم، إلا أن علماء اليهود لم يضعوها ضمن الكتب القانونية. وبما أن اليهود هم حفظة الكتب الإلهية، وعنهم أخذ الجميع، فكلامهم في مثل هذه القضية هو المعوّل عليه. وقد رفضوا هذه الكتب في مجمع جامينا (90م) لاعتقادهم أنها غير موحى بها، للأسباب الآتية:*
*(1) إن لغتها ليست العبرية التي هي لغة أنبياء بني إسرائيل ولغة الكتب المنزلة، وقد تأكدوا أن بعض اليهود كتب هذه الكتب باللغة اليونانية.*
*(2) لم تظهر هذه الكتب إلا بعد زمن انقطاع الأنبياء، فأجمع شيوخ اليهود على أن آخر أنبيائهم هو ملاخي. وورد في كتاب الحكمة أنه من كتابة سليمان، وهو غير صحيح، لأن الكاتب يستشهد ببعض أقوال النبي إشعياء وإرميا وهما بعد سليمان بمدة طويلة، فلا بد أن هذه الكتابة تمَّت بعد القرن السادس ق.م. ويصف كتاب الحكمة اليهود بأنهم أذلاء، مع أنهم كانوا في عصر سليمان في غاية العز والمجد.*

*(3) لم يذكر أي كتاب منها أنه وحي، بل قال كاتب المكابيين الثاني (15: 36-40) في نهاية سفره »فإن كنت قد أحسنتُ التأليف وأصبتُ الغرض، فذلك ما كنت أتمناه. وإن كان قد لحقني الوهن والتقصير فإني قد بذلتُ وسعي. ثم كما أن شرب الخمر وحدها أو شرب الماء وحده مُضرّ، وإنما تطيب الخمر ممزوجةً بالماء، وتُعقِب لذةً وطرباً كذلك تنميق الكلام على هذا الأسلوب يُطرب مسامع مُطالعي التأليف«. ولو كان سفر المكابيين وحياً ما قال إن التقصير ربما لحقه! *

*(4) في أسفار الأبوكريفا أخطاء عقائدية، فيبدأ سفر طوبيا قصته بأن طوبيا صاحَب في رحلته ملاكاً اسمه روفائيل، ومعهما كلب. وذكر خرافات مثل قوله: »إنك إن أحرقت كبد الحوت ينهزم الشيطان« (طوبيا 6: 19). ونادى بتعاليم غريبة، منها أن الصَّدقَة تنجي من الموت وتمحو الخطايا (طوبيا 4: 11، 12: 9). وأباح الطلعة (الخروج لزيارة القبور) وهي عادة وثنية الأصل، وتخالف ما جاء في أسفار الكتاب المقدس القانونية. وجاء في 2مكابيين 12: 43-46 أن يهوذا المكابي جمع تقدمة مقدارها ألفا درهم من الفضة أرسلها إلى أورشليم ليقدم بها ذبيحة عن الخطية »وكان ذلك من أحسن الصنيع وأتقاه« لاعتقاده بقيامة الموتى وهو رأي مقدس تقَوي. ولهذا قدم الكفارة عن الموتى ليُحلّوا من الخطية. مع أن الأسفار القانونية تعلّم عكس ذلك.*

*(5) في أسفار الأبوكريفا أخطاء تاريخية، منها أن نبو بلاسر دمر نينوى (طوبيا 14: 6) مع أن الذي دمرها هو نبوخذ نصر. وقال إن سبط نفتالي سُبي وقت تغلث فلاسر في القرن 8 ق م، بينما يقول التاريخ إن السبي حدث في القرن التاسع ق م وقت شلمنأصر. وقال طوبيا إن سنحاريب ملك مكان أبيه شلمنأصر (طوبيا 1: 18)، مع أن والد سنحاريب هو سرجون. وجاء في يشوع بن سيراخ 49: 18 إن عظام يوسف بن يعقوب »افتُقدت وبعد موته تنبأت«.*

*(6) لم يعتبر اليهود هذه الكتب مُنزلة، ولم يستشهد بها المسيح ولا أحد من تلاميذه، ولم يذكرها فيلو ولا يوسيفوس ضمن الكتب القانونية، مع أن المؤرخ يوسيفوس ذكر في تاريخه أسماء كتب اليهود المنزلة، وأوضح تعلّق اليهود بها، وأنه يهُون على كل يهودي أن يفديها بروحه.*
*(7) سار الآباء المسيحيون الأولون (ما عدا قليلون منهم) على نهج علماء اليهود في نظرتهم إلى هذه الأسفار. ومع أنهم اقتبسوا بعض أقوالها، إلا أنهم لم يضعوها في نفس منزلة الكتب القانونية. وعندما قررت مجامع الكنيسة الأولى الكتب التي تدخل ضمن الكتب القانونية اعتُبرت هذه الكتب إضافية أو محذوفة أو غير قانونية. وعلى هذا فلم يذكرها مليتو أسقف ساردس (القرن الثاني م) من الكتب المقدسة، ولا أوريجانوس الذي نبغ في القرن الثاني، ولا أثناسيوس ولا هيلاريوس ولا كيرلس أسقف أورشليم، ولا أبيفانيوس، ولا إيرونيموس، ولا روفينوس، ولا غيرهم من أئمة الدين الأعلام الذين نبغوا في القرن الرابع. وكذلك لم يذكرها المجلس الديني الذي التأم في لاودكية في القرن الرابع، مع أنه حرر جدولاً بأسماء الكتب المقدسة الواجب التمسك بها. ويقبل الكاثوليك قرارات هذا المجمع.*

*ولكن لما كانت هذه الكتب موجودة ضمن أسفار العهد القديم في الترجمات السبعينية واللاتينية، فقد أقرّ مجمع ترنت في القرن 16 اعتبارها قانونية، فوُضعت ضمن التوراة الكاثوليكية على أنها كتب قانونية ثانوية، علماً بأن جيروم (إيرونيموس) مترجم الفولجاتا وضع تلك الأسفار بعد نبوَّة ملاخي، فأُطلق عليها في ما بعد »أسفار ما بين العهدين«.*

*(8) هذه الكتب منافية لروح الوحي الإِلهي، فقد ذُكر في حكمة ابن سيراخ تناسخ الأرواح، والتبرير بالأعمال، وجواز الانتحار والتشجيع عليه، وجواز الكذب (يهوديت 9: 10، 13). ونجد الصلاة لأجل الموتى في 2مكابيين 12: 45، 46 وهذا يناقض ما جاء في لوقا 16: 25، 26 وعبرانيين 9: 27.*

*(9) قال الأب متى المسكين في كتابه »الحكم الألفي« (ط 1997، ص 3): »كتب الأبوكريفا العبرية المزيفة التي جمعها وألَّفها أشخاص كانوا حقاً ضالعين في المعرفة، ولكن لم يكونوا مسوقين من الروح القدس (2بط 1 :21) مثل كتب رؤيا عزرا الثاني وأخنوخ ورؤيا باروخ وموسى وغيرها«. ثم قال الأب متى المسكين في هامش الصفحة نفسها: »تُسمى هذه الكتب بالأبوكريفا المزيفة«. وهي من وضع القرن الثاني ق م، وفيها تعاليم صحيحة وتعاليم خاطئة وبعض الضلالات الخطيرة مختلطة بعضها ببعض، ولكنها ذات منفعة تاريخية كوثائق للدراسة  «.*
*وبما أن اليهود المؤتمَنين على الكتب الإلهية هم الحكَم الفصل في موضوع قانونية الأسفار المقدسة، وقد أجمع أئمتهم في العصور القديمة والمتأخرة على أنهم لم يظهر بينهم نبي كتب هذه الكتب، فإنه من المؤكد أن أحد اليهود المقيمين في الشتات وضعها. ولو كانت معروفة عندهم لوُجد لها أثر في كتاب التلمود. *
*4 - ما هو المقصود بقانونية الكتاب المقدس، وما هي الأسفار القانونية عند التقليديين وعند الإنجيليين؟*
** معنى «قانون» في الأصل اليوناني كما في العربي «قاعدة». فالمقصود أن الأسفار قانونية تتضمن الحق المنزَل لا غير. وكذلك يُقال «قانون الإيمان» أي قاعدة العقائد الدينية، ويُطلق غالباً على ملخص تعليم الكتاب المتضمن في تلك الصور المختصرة للإيمان المسيحي التي اشتهرت بين الكنائس المسيحية في القرون الأولى، كالقانون الرسولي والقانون النيقوي وغيرهما. وقد استُعملت كلمة قانون في العهد الجديد للدلالة على الحق المعلن للكنائس والمقبول عندها. ومن أمثلة ذلك قول الرسول: «وأما ما قد أدركناه فلنسلك بحسب ذلك القانون عينه ونفتكر ذلك عينه» (في 3: 16). وقوله: «فكل الذين يسلكون بحسب هذا القانون عليهم سلام ورحمة وعلى إسرائيل اللَّه» (غل 6: 16).*
*وتُبنى قانونية كل سفر من الأسفار المقدسة على نسبته نسبة صحيحة إلى الذي كتبه بالوحي. ويقبل الإنجيليون أسفار العهد القديم على شهادة الكنيسة اليهودية، وعلى شهادة المسيح ورسله، ويقبلون أسفار العهد الجديد بناءً على أنها مكتوبة إما من الرسل أو رفقائهم ممن أُوحي إليهم. وقد شهدت لذلك الكنيسة المسيحية في القرون الأولى، والمسيحيون الأفاضل في العصور القديمة، ولا سيما شهادة كل سفر بنفسه ولنفسه بناءً على ما يتضمنه من التعاليم الدينية. غير أن الشهادة الخارجية ليست أصل السلطان وأساسه بل هي مما تؤيد ذلك. *

*5 - ما هي الأدلة على قانونية أسفار العهد الجديد؟*
** حُسبت هذه الأسفار منذ وجودها مقدسة أي ذات سلطان إلهي خاص بها. وكانت جميعها تُقرأ علانية في الاجتماعات المسيحية على أنها كلمة اللَّه، وجُمعت أسماؤها في فهارس كثيرة منها 13 فهرساً مما كُتب قبل القرن الخامس باقية إلى الآن. ومع أن بعضها ترك أسماء بعض الأسفار، إلا أنها كلها تتفق في عدم ذكر اسم أي سفر من أسفار الأبوكريفا. وكذلك فعلت أقدم ترجمات العهد الجديد، وهي الباشيتو السريانية، فهي لا تتضمن سوى أسفارنا القانونية. وقد كُتبت على هذه الأسفار تفاسير منذ القديم، واستشهد بها كثيرون من الهراطقة وغير المؤمنين، كما استشهد بها المؤمنون على أنها تواريخ صحيحة للدين المسيحي. ومع كل ما تقدم من الاتفاق العام والأدلة على قانونية أسفار العهد الجديد المتَّفق الآن على قانونيتها لا يمكن تعيين الوقت الذي فيه جُمعت معاً، ولا الأشخاص الذين جمعوها، وليس عندنا دليل ولا إشارة إلى أن هذه المسألة بُحثت قانونياً في مجمع كنسي. وأما زعم البعض أن مجمع لاودكية (سنة 364م) قبل أسفار الأبوكريفا قانونياً فغير صحيح، والصواب هو أن ذلك المجمع ذكر فهرس الأسفار التي كانت مقبولة. ولما كانت أسفار العهد الجديد قد كُتبت وأُرسلت في أول الأمر لأفراد وكنائس متفرقة في أقطار العالم، خلافاً لأسفار العهد القديم، احتاجت إلى وقت طويل لإذاعتها ولمعرفة أنها قانونية. وإذا اعتبرنا مع هذا صعوبات النسخ والتوزيع بسبب المقاومة السياسية التي استمرت عدة قرون، لم يلتئم مجمع كنسي للحكم في هذه المسألة وما أشبهها. فلا نتعجب من أن قانونية الأسفار المقدسة اتَّخذت هيئتها الحاضرة بالتدريج. ولابد أن كثرة المؤلفات الأبوكريفية التي ظهرت حالاً بعد العصر الرسولي ونُسبت زوراً إلى أصل رسولي قد عاقت ذلك أيضاً، لأن النظر في دعوى تلك المؤلفات الكاذبة وإبطالها بالأدلة القاطعة كان أمراً عسراً. وواضحٌ أن عدم ذكر أي سفر من تلك الأسفار الأبوكريفية في فهارس الأسفار القانونية، وعدم إجازة قراءة واحدٍ منها في الاجتماعات المسيحية دليل على اجتهاد الكنيسة الأولى وأمانة آبائها.*

*6 - هل قَبِل كل المسيحيين الأولين أسفار العهد الجديد على حدٍّ سواء في وقت واحد؟*
** قال أوسابيوس وهو من أشهر المؤلفين في التحقيق والأمانة: «قبِل الجميع دون جدال أسفارنا المعروفة الآن ما خلا الرسالة إلى العبرانيين ورسالة يعقوب ورسالة يهوذا ورسالة بطرس الثانية وسفر الرؤيا ورسالتي يوحنا الثانية والثالثة، فقد قبلها الجمهور، ولكن البعض شك فيها، لأن الخمسة الأولى لم تذكر اسم كاتبها، أما رسالتا يوحنا فهما خطابان شخصيان يصعب برهنة صدق قانونيتهما». وفي شأن ذلك نقول إن ضعف برهان قانونية هذه الأسفار السبعة هو بالمقارنة بقوة براهين قانونية بقية الأسفار الإلهية فقط، فالبقية استندت على شهادات أقوى بما لا يُقاس مما يمكن أن يُقدّم من البينات على أحد الكتب الأبوكريفية. ويؤيد ما أظهرته الكنيسة الأولى من التردد والاحتياط في قبول تلك الأسفار أن حكمها الذي أجمعت عليه بعد ذلك كان صائباً تماماً، كما أن شك توما في قيامة المسيح أثبت لنا حدوثها.*

*7 - ما هي الأدلة على قانونية أسفار العهد القديم المقبولة عند الإنجيليين؟*
** من ثبوت قانونية أسفار العهد الجديد تتبرهن قانونية أسفار العهد القديم المشار إليها، لأن المسيح ورسله اقتبسوا منها دون غيرها. وقد وبخ المسيح يهود عصره على خطايا كثيرة ليس من بينها إضافة شيء إلى أسفارهم القانونية ولا تحريف شيء منها. نعم إنهم بتقليدهم أبطلوا كلمة اللَّه، ولكن كلمة اللَّه نفسها لم يمسوها. ومن الأمور المقررة عندهم بالتواتر أن تلك الأسفار تفرَّقت وقت السبي البابلي بعد خراب أورشليم والهيكل. ولكن بعد الرجوع من السبي قام بأعباء جمعها نحميا وعزرا، وخصوصاً عزرا. ومع أن كتباً أبوكريفية ظهرت بعد آخر الأنبياء، أكثرها من الإسكندرية، وبعضها أُدرج في الترجمة السبعينية، إلا أنها لم تُعتبر قانونية حتى في مصر، وكذلك لم تُعتبر قانونية بين يهود فلسطين. ولكن على رغم هذا التواتر العام عند حفَظة العهد القديم المعيّنين لذلك من اللَّه (رو 3: 2)، وعلى رغم حقائق التاريخ، حكمت الكنائس التقليدية في مجمع ترانت أن الكتب الأبوكريفية التي في الفولجاتا وغيرها يجب اعتبارها مقدسة وقانونية.*

*8 - ما هي الأدلة التي يستند عليها الإنجيليون والتقليديون في الاعتقاد بقانونية سفرٍ ما؟*
** يقبل الإنجيليون قانونية السفر بناء على اقتناعهم من البينات الداخلية والخارجية أنه كُتب بيد رجال ملهَمين، وهو إذ ذاك يتضمن كلام اللَّه الذي كُتب لنا بوحي الروح القدس. أما التقليديون فيستندون على حكم كنيستهم فقط، وهذا ظاهر من أحكام مجمع ترانت الذي حرم كل من لا يقبل أسفار طوبيا ويهوديت والحكمة وحكمة يشوع بن سيراخ ونبوة باروخ وسفري المكابيين على أنها قانونية ومقدسة، مع أن اليهود لم يحسبوها كذلك، ولا قبلتها الكنيسة المسيحية القديمة مطلقاً، بل بالعكس جميع الآباء الذين عرفوا العبرانية جيداً والذين بحثوا عن هذا الموضوع أجمعوا على رفضها.*
*9 - ما هو اعتراض الكنيسة الإنجيلية على الكنيسة التقليدية في تحقيق الأسفار القانونية؟*
** لها على ذلك اعتراضان:*
*(1) إننا لم نأخذ القانون من الكنائس التقليدية المعروفة الآن، ولا من كنائسهم التي كانت في القرن السادس عشر، بل من الكنيسة المسيحية الأولى.*
*2 - وظيفة الكنيسة في شأن تلك الأسفار محصورة في المحافظة عليها والشهادة لها، فتحافظ على سلامتها من الزيادة والنقصان والتحريف، وتسلّمها إلى من يأتي بعدها شاهدة لهم بصدقها. وهكذا من عصر لآخر. وهذا ما فعلته المرأة السامرية التي قالت لأهل بلدها: «هلموا انظروا إنساناً قال لي كل ما فعلت» (يو 4: 40). فإنها لم تكن سبباً في أن يكون المخلِّص كما كان، ولا أنتجت فيهم الإيمان الخلاصي، بل عرَّفتهم به فقط. ولما آمنوا لم يؤمنوا بسبب كلامها، بل لأنهم سمعوا المسيح وعلموا أنه هو بالحقيقة المخلِّص المنتظر.*
*10 - ماذا يؤيد شهادة الكنيسة الأولى لإثبات قانونية الأسفار المقدسة؟*
** يؤيده قربها إلى العصر الرسولي ومعرفتها اللغة الأصلية. ولما كانت شهادة الكنيسة ذات قيمة لأنها شهادة الجماعة التي نالت الروح القدس الذي هو نفسه أوحى بالأسفار المقدسة، كانت كنيسة العصر الرسولي أقدر من غيرها على تحقيق الأسفار القانونية.*
*11 - هل لشهادة الكنيسة القديمة سلطان في تحقيق قانونية سفر من الأسفار المقدسة أو إثبات تعليم ديني؟*
** تعود فائدة شهادة الكنيسة الأولى إلى وظيفتها لا إلى سلطانها، فهي من هذا القبيل تشبه الدار الخارجية التي نمرّ فيها إلى قدس الأقداس. ولا يدل تقديمها الكتاب لنا سالماً بالضرورة على سلطانها وكمالها، فإن اليهود حفظوا بكل دقة أسفارهم المقدسة وتركوها لنا سالمة، ولكنهم لم يكونوا معصومين في تفسيرها، بل ارتكبوا أخطاءً كثيرة. وهذا يصدق أيضاً على الكنيسة في كل زمان.*
*12 - برهن أن الكتاب المقدس كما هو عندنا اليوم قد تمّ باشتراك اللَّه والبشر معاً في العمل.*
** يظهر الفعل البشري في تجهيز المواد التاريخية التي تملأ جزءاً كبيراً منه، وفي كتابته بيد أناس مختارين لذلك. ويظهر مما كتبوه بأنفسهم (أي غير ما رووه عن لسان اللَّه) إمكانيات كل منهم في إنشائه ومواهبه وقواه العقلية ومشاعره الروحية التي امتاز بها عن غيره، لأن كلاً منهم كتب لهدف معيّن بحسب معارفه واختباراته الشخصية، ناظراً إلى الموضوع العظيم من موقعه الخاص، ومتمماً ما قصده من بيان إرادة اللَّه، إتماماً للقصد الإلهي العام ولإعلانات اللَّه التي ظهرت بالتدريج في أثناء قرون عديدة، إلى أن ختم اللَّه الوحي في زمان يوحنا الرسول الكاتب الأخير.*
*أما الفعل الإلهي فيظهر في اختيار اللَّه الكتبة الأطهار، وتعيين عمل خاص لكل منهم، وفي الإعلانات الذاتية والمظاهر الإلهية المتكررة في أوقات متتابعة، وفي العهود والأوامر مثل سَنّ أنظمة جديدة وتثبيتها بعناية خاصة، وفي إرسال الأنبياء بإعلانات خاصة في أوقات مختلفة لتنبيه كل الشعب أو بعضهم، وتعليمهم ما كانت معرفته ضرورية لهم في أحوالهم. وقد استمر كل ذلك نحو 16 قرناً، فجاء كتاباً مؤلفاً من أجزاء كثيرة، لكلٍ منها علاقة بباقيه، كالأعضاء المختلفة في جسد واحد. وقد فوّض اللَّه لكل كاتبٍ منهم عملاً بإرشاد اللَّه وبمساعدة الروح القدس من المواهب الروحية والمعارف الدينية التي احتاج إليها. فقد دُعي داود مثلاً ليكتب المزامير، وسليمان ليكتب الأمثال، وموسى الأسفار الخمسة، وإشعياء نبوته، وكذلك دانيال وحزقيال وغيرهم من كتبة العهد القديم، وبولس ويوحنا وبطرس من كتبة العهد الجديد. فمن حيث أن الكتاب المقدس هو عمل اللَّه جاء كتاباً كاملاً مفيداً معصوماً من الخطأ. ومن حيث أنه عمل البشر جاء كتاباً سهل الفهم مناسباً لأحوالنا البشرية ولعقولنا القاصرة ونافعاً في بنياننا وخلاصنا.*

*13 - ما هو الوحي؟*
** الوحي أو الإلهام هو عمل روح اللَّه في العقل البشري إرشاداً للأنبياء والرسل وكتبة الأسفار المقدسة، ليُظهروا الحق الإلهي، معصومين من الخطأ. فكل ما كتبه الملهَمون لإرشاد البشر هو كلام اللَّه بالحق والدستور المُعطى لنا من اللَّه للإيمان والعمل. والنسخ الأصلية التي خرجت من أيديهم هي معصومة تماماً، ولها سلطان إلهي، وكذلك كل نسخة مخطوطة كانت أو مطبوعة إذا طابقت الأصل كان لها نفس ذلك السلطان. وقد وُصف الوحي بأنه «كامل» أي كافٍ لتكميل هدفه، وأن الأسفار المكتوبة بالوحي وإن كانت قد كُتبت بأيدي البشر بواسطة عقولهم وقواهم الروحية هي كلام اللَّه. ويصدق القول إن الوحي عمَّ الألفاظ والأفكار. انظر إجابة سؤال 18 من هذا الفصل.*
*14 - ماذا نستفيد مما سبق من تعريف الوحي؟*
** (1) الوحي فائق الطبيعة، فإن ما يعمله اللَّه باستعمال وسائط طبيعية ثانوية يسمى «طبيعياً» وما يعمله بإجراء قوته رأساً بدون استعمال وسائط ثانوية يسمى «فائق الطبيعة» ومنه الوحي، لأن الوحي لم ينشأ عن علم الإنسان ولا عن استعداده الطبيعي ولا عن أحواله الخارجية، بل عن فعل الروح القدس فيه رأساً لغاية معلومة. ولذلك يمتاز الوحي عن أعمال عناية اللَّه العامة الجارية دائماً، كما يختلف عن فعل النعمة الإلهية في قلوب المؤمنين لإنارتهم وتجديدهم وتقديسهم بواسطة الروح القدس. ونجد الاختلاف في أن الذين أُوحي إليهم قليلو العدد ومختارون ومفرَزون لذلك. وأما الذين أُنيروا وتجددوا بالروح القدس فهم كل المؤمنين الحقيقيين، الذين أنارهم اللَّه وأرشدهم وقدسهم في قبول الحق المُعلن، لا بكشف حقائق جديدة لهم غير معلنة في الكتاب المقدس، أي مجرد مساعدتهم على إدراك ما في الأسفار الإلهية من التعليم. وأيضاً في أن الوحي يجعل الموحَى إليهم معلّمين معصومين، ولكن ليس من الضرورة أن يقدسهم، مثل بلعام الذي أُوحي إليه رغم عدم قداسته، وكذلك شاول (1صم 10:10، 11) وقيافا (يو 11: 51). وأما الإنارة فمن وسائط التقديس.*
*(2) يمتاز الوحي في عُرف اللاهوتيين عن الإعلان، لأن الإعلان هو كشف حقٍ إلهي لعقل النبي مباشرةً، لا يقدر أن يعرفه بطريقة أخرى. والوحي هو إرشاد الروح للنبي إرشاداً خاصاً يجعله قادراً أن يبيّن الحق بدون خطأ. فغاية الوحي هي حفظ الموحَى إليه من الخطأ في القول والكتابة. وغاية الإعلان تبليغ المُعلَن له بما هو مجهول عنده. فالوحي يعمُّ كل ما كُتب عن يد صاحبه للإرشاد الديني، سواء كان تعليماً أم خبراً أم نصيحة أم توبيخاً أم نشر ما أُعلن له عن المستقبل. وأما الإعلان فكشف ما فوق الطبيعة من الأسرار عند الاقتضاء فقط. ومن الناس مَن كان له الأمران معاً كموسى وبولس ويوحنا، ومنهم مَن كان له واحد منهما كبعض كتبة الأسفار المقدسة ولا سيما أسفار العهد القديم الذين أُوحي إليهم دون إعلان لعدم حاجتهم إليه، ومثل لوقا الذي لم يعرف ما كتبه بواسطة الإعلان بل من الذين «كانوا من البدء معاينين وخدَّاماً للكلمة» (لو 1: 2). فكل إعلان وحيٌ، وليس كل وحي إعلاناً.*
*(3) كان المُوحى إليهم آلاتٍ في يد اللَّه، بمعنى أن ما علَّموه أو كتبوه هو تعليم اللَّه. فلم يغيرّ اللَّه طبيعتهم، ولا قادهم بطريقة تخالف قواهم الطبيعية، لأن الذين استعملهم آلات في يده استعملهم دائماً حسب طبيعتهم، سواء كانوا ملائكة أو بشراً، كما استعمل العناصر. والخلاصة أنه لم يكن كتبة الكتاب عند قبولهم الوحي بدون حسّ أو عقل، ولا كانوا في يد الروح كآلات ميكانيكية أو كأقلام كتب بها الروح كيفما شاء، بل تكلّموا مسوقين من الروح القدس كآلات حيَّة ناطقة عاقلة ذات إرادة مسترشدة بروح اللَّه، لم يوقف الروح قواهم أثناء وحيه لهم، ولا نزع ما امتاز به أحدهم عن الآخر من المواهب. فالعاميّ منهم تكلم كلام العاميّ كعاموس، والعالِم تكلم بكلام العالِم كموسى، وذو العواطف الرقيقة ومحبّ التأمل كتب حسب طبيعته كيوحنا، وذو العقل المنطقيّ تكلم كلام المنطقي وأورد الأدلة المنطقية كبولس. فكتب كل منهم حسب قدراته العقلية. لذلك نرى في جميع الأسفار المقدسة ما يدل على صفات كتبتها كأنهم لم يكونوا تحت سلطان الوحي، ومع كل ذلك كانوا آلات حقيقية في يد الروح القدس. لقد نالوا مساعدة الروح القدس وإنارته بحضوره في عقولهم على الدوام وإرشاده لأفكارهم حتى تمكّنوا من النطق بالحق الإلهي تماماً. ومع ذلك لم يخسروا شيئاً من صفاتهم الخاصة ومواهبهم الشخصية التي ميّزت أحدهم عن الآخر.*
*(4) كانت العناية الإلهية دائماً تُجهز ما يلزم من الأمور الخارجية لكتابة الأسفار المقدسة، فكانت الوسائط الطبيعة تشترك مع التي هي فائقة الطبيعة. فقد أعدَّت عناية اللَّه في الأوقات المناسبة أشخاصاً من أهل الصفات والمعرفة والاختبار التي تؤهلهم لعملهم كموسى وداود وإشعياء وبولس ويوحنا. ثم أعطاهم اللَّه موهبة الوحي وعمل المعجزات حسب الاقتضاء.*
*15 - هل يجوز أن نثبت الوحي بالكتاب المقدس من نفس أقواله، بأدلة مُستخرَجة منه؟*
** نعم، لأننا نبحث عن الوحي بالأسفار المقدسة ونحن واثقون بشهادة كاتبيها وصدق كل ما ذُكر فيها من الحوادث والحقائق وصدق قولها في أصل الديانة المسيحية الإلهي ولاهوت المسيح. ومما يؤيد كل ذلك ما تم من النبوات التي نطقوا بها وما صنعوه من المعجزات وغيرها من البراهين الكافية على أن اللَّه عمل معهم بآيات وعجائب ومواهب الروح القدس. فعدم قبول شهادتهم بأنه أُوحي إليهم هو تكذيب وشك في صدق كل أقوالهم.*
*16 - ما هي الأدلة على الوحي التي تصدُق على كتبة العهد القديم خاصة؟*
** الأدلة على أن الموحَى إليهم في العهد القديم كانوا آلات في يد اللَّه، وأن كلامهم هو كلام اللَّه هي:*
*(1) معنى كلمة «وحي» وكيفية استعمالها بين القدماء. فقد اعتقدت الشعوب في القديم، يهوداً وأمماً، أن اللَّه يقدر أن يحرّك عقل الإنسان كما يشاء، وأنه قد أوحى للبعض وجعلهم آلات لإعلان إرادته للعالم، واستعملوا لفظة وحي بهذا المعنى. وقد استعمل الكتبة الأطهار هذه اللفظة بمعناها المشهور عند أهل عصرهم.*
*(2) معنى كلمة «نبي». فإن المقصود بها في الكتاب مَنْ يتكلم عن شخص آخر، بلسانه واسمه وسلطانه، فلا يكون هو المسؤول عن صحة قوله بل مَن يتكلم عنه. قال اللَّه لموسى: «أنا جعلتُك إلهاً لفرعون، وهارون أخوك يكون نبيّك» (أي المتكلم عنك) (خر 7: 1، 2 لزيادة الإيضاح انظر خر 4: 14-16 وإر 16: 17، 18). فالنبي هو فم اللَّه الذي به يكلّم الشعب، ولذلك كان اللَّه يقول للنبي عند تعيينه إياه لوظيفته: «ها قد جعلتُ كلامي في فمك» (إر 1: 9 وإش 51: 6). ويؤيد ذلك ألقاب النبي في الكتاب، فهي تصف وظيفته وواجباته مثل «رسول اللَّه» و«المتكلم باسم اللَّه» وقول الأنبياء دائماً: «هكذا يقول الرب». وكثيراً ما جاء في الكتاب: «وكان كلام الرب إلى هذا النبي أو ذاك» وأن «روح الرب حلَّ عليه» وأن «يد الرب كانت عليه» وغير ذلك. قال بطرس: «عالمين هذا أولاً أن كل نبوَّة الكتاب ليست من تفسير خاص، لأنه لم تأتِ نبوة قط بمشيئة إنسان، بل تكلم أناس اللَّه القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس» (2بط 1: 20، 21). أي كلام الأنبياء هو كلام الروح القدس لأنهم تكلموا مسوقين من الروح القدس. ومن معرفتنا معنى كلمة «نبي» يتضح لنا حقيقة أسفار العهد القديم وما له من السلطان الإلهي.*
*(3) نسبة أقوال الأنبياء إلى اللَّه وشهادة المسيح لذلك، مثل قوله: «داود دعاه بالروح رباً» (مت 22: 43). ونسبة الرسول قول داود «اليوم إن سمعتم صوته فلا تقسُّوا قلوبكم» (مز 95: 7، 8). وما قيل بفم إرميا (إر 31: 33) إلى الروح القدس (انظر عب 3: 7 و10: 15). وقول الرسل: «أنت هو الإله القائل بفم داود فتاك: لماذا هاجت الأمم؟» (أع 4: 25). وقول الرسول لليهود: «حسناً كلَّم الروح القدس آباءنا بإشعياء النبي» (أع 28: 25). فواضحٌ أن المسيح ورسله اعتقدوا وعلموا أن ما قاله كتبة العهد القديم هو قول الروح القدس. وكان المسيح ورسله متى ذكروا أسفار العهد القديم يلقبونها بألقاب سامية تبين عظمة شأنها عندهم مثل «كلام اللَّه» و«وصايا اللَّه» و«أقوال اللَّه» و«المعطاة بوحي من اللَّه» ونحو ذلك.*
*(4) شهادة ما صنعوه من المعجزات لرسالتهم الإلهية، وتحقيق نبوات كثيرة نطقوا بها بغاية التدقيق، ومناسبة ما علّموا به لاحتياجات البشر، وسموّ تعاليمهم الأخلاقية، والعلاقة بين رموز العهد القديم وتمامها في العهد الجديد، واقتباس المسيح ورسله من العهد القديم على أنه كلام اللَّه، وشهادة كتبة العهد الجديد الصريحة أن العهد القديم كُتب بالوحي (لو 1: 70 وعب 1:1 و2تي 3: 16 و1بط 1: 10-12 و2بط 1: 20). وشهادة المسيح لسلطان العهد القديم (مت 21: 13 و22: 43 ويو 7: 23 و10: 35 ولو 24: 44).*
*17 - ما هي الأدلة على الوحي التي تصدُق على كتبة العهد الجديد خاصةً؟*
** ما قلناه في إجابة السؤال السابق، ونضيف إليه: *
*(1) وعد المسيح رسله أن يرسل إليهم الروح القدس ليذكّرهم بكل شيء ويعصمهم من الخطأ. ومن ذلك قوله: «لستم أنتم المتكلمين بل روح أبيكم الذي يتكلَّم فيكم. الذي يسمع منكم يسمع مني. وأما المعزّي الروح القدس الذي سيرسله الآب باسمي فهو يعلمكم» (يو 14: 26). وقوله أيضاً: «روح الحق الذي من عند الآب ينبثق فهو يشهد لي» (يو 15: 26). «وأما متى جاء روح الحق فهو يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق» (يو 16: 13). ومنعهم من البدء في ممارسة وظيفة التعليم إلى أن يُلبَسوا قوةً من الأعالي.*
*(2) تمّم ذلك الوعد يوم الخمسين بدليل شهادة التاريخ المقدس أنه لما حل الروح القدس على الرسل كان كهبوب ريح عاصفة وملأ الجميع، فبدأوا يتكلمون كما أعطاهم الروح أن ينطقوا، وأخذوا يعلّمون بسلطان وحكمة وقوة فائقة الطبيعة مع أنهم لم يفهموا قبلاً تعاليم المسيح كما ينبغي، لأن عقولهم كان خاضعة لآراء يهودية.*
*(3) ما قاله الرسل بعد أن نالوا موهبة الروح القدس التي تشهد لثقتهم في سلطان تعاليمهم الإلهية. ومن ذلك طلبهم من سامعيهم أن يقبلوا كلامهم لأنه كلام اللَّه لا كلام إنسان (1تس 2: 13). وقول بولس إن ما كتبه هو وصايا الرب (1كو 14: 37). وقوله أيضاً: »إن بشَّر أحد بإنجيل آخر غير ما بشَّر به ولو كان ملاكاً فليكن أناثيما (أي محروماً)« (غل 1: 8). وقول يوحنا إن من لا يقبل شهادته في المسيح يجعل اللَّه كاذباً لأنها شهادة اللَّه (1يو 5: 10). وكذلك قوله إنه كان في الروح حين رأى ما رآه في جزيرة بطمس، وقوله: »إن كان أحد يزيد على هذا يزيد اللَّه عليه الضربات المكتوبة في هذا الكتاب، وإن كان أحدٌ يحذف من أقوال هذه النبوة يحذف اللَّه نصيبه من سفر الحياة«. (رؤ 22: 18، 19). وقد صرَّح الرسل بأن كل تعاليمهم كانت مطابقة لروح المسيح. قال بولس: «إني عالمٌ ومتيقنٌ في الرب يسوع.. وأما نحن فلنا فكر المسيح.. لأنه قد رأى الروح القدس ونحن». وقال بطرس عن رسائل بولس: «كما كتب إليكم أخونا الحبيب بولس بحسب الحكمة المعطاة له» (1كو 1: 10، 5: 4 و14: 37 و2كو 2: 10 و10: 7، 8 و13: 3 وأف 4: 17 وغل 4 :14 و1تس 4: 1، 2 و2تس 3: 6، 12، 14). *
*لم يدّع كتبة الكتاب المقدس أن لهم سلطاناً شخصياً، ولا نسبوا قبول الناس لتعليمهم إلى معرفتهم وحكمتهم ولا إلى موافقة تعليمهم لعقل الإنسان، بل نسبوها لأنهم مرسَلون من اللَّه وشهوده وآلات في يده. ولما اعترض الكورنثيون على تبشير بولس بأنه ليس حسب قوانين الفلسفة المشهورة بينهم أجابهم أن تعاليمه ليست من حكمة البشر بل هي إعلانات اللَّه وأنه علَّمها كآلةٍ في يد روح اللَّه (1كو 2: 7-16).*
*(4) أثبت اللَّه دعوى الرسل بالمعجزات، لأن المعجزة تثبت سلطان صانعها وأنه مرسَل من اللَّه، فكأنها أمرٌ من اللَّه أن نؤمن بمن أرسلهم (مت 16: 1، 4 وأع 14: 3 وعب 2: 4). ولا نقصد بهذا القول إن مجرَّد فعل العجائب دليل كافٍ على أن اللَّه أرسل فاعلها معلِّماً، فقد يسمح اللَّه لإنسانٍ أن يعمل معجزة دون أن يقصد بها إثبات أنه مرسَل منه للتعليم. ولكن إذا ادَّعى أحد أنه رسول اللَّه، وأن اللَّه يتكلم بواسطته، وكان تعليمه موافقاً للإعلانات الإلهية السابقة فيكون فعل العجائب ختم اللَّه لصدق دعواه. وعلى هذه الكيفية قدَّم اللَّه هذه الشهادة لإثبات الوحي لرسله.*
*(5) أعطى المسيح رسله سلطاناً مطلقاً على إتمام ما فُوِّض إليهم، فضلاً عن وعده لهم بالروح القدس (مر 3: 14، 15 ومت 18:18 وأع 1: 8). فمن هذه الآيات يتبيَّن سلطان الرسل في إجراء عملهم، ومنه الوحي المعصوم من الخطأ، وهذا قد تمَّ بحضور الروح معهم على الدوام.*
*(6) ما علَّمه الرسل وتأثيره في قلوب الناس وشهادة الروح القدس الداخلية لصدق الكتاب. فإن كل ما علَّمه الرسل سامٍ في نفسه ووافٍ بالمقصود وغير قابل للشك في أنه من عند اللَّه، وتأثيره في قلوب الناس أمر فائق وغريب جداً. قال يوحنا: «من يؤمن بابن اللَّه فعنده الشهادة في نفسه» أي أن الروح القدس يثبت بشهادته داخل النفس أن الإنجيل هو حق وموحى به من اللَّه.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2011)

*(7) شهادة المسيحيين الأولين معاصري الرسل وخلفائهم في القرون الأولى،  وكلها تعلن أن الكتبة الأطهار كانوا أصحاب وحي من اللَّه. قال أكليمندس  الروماني إن الأسفار المقدسة هي بالحق أقوال الروح القدس، وقال ترتليان  إنها كتابات اللَّه وأقواله، وقال أكليمندس الإسكندري إننا قبلنا أسس  إيماننا من اللَّه، وهي الأسفار المقدسة، لأن فم اللَّه والروح القدس تكلما  فيها. وقد أثبتت جميع قوانين الإيمان في الكنيسة المسيحية في كل القرون  ذلك. وهذا هو إيمان كل المسيحيين، إنجيليين وتقليديين، في جميع الأجيال.*
*(8) توافق أسفار الكتاب بعضها بعضاً وترتبط معاً، حتى لا يمكن قبول  بعضها بدون الآخر. فلا يمكن تصديق العهد الجديد بدون تصديق القديم، ولا  تصديق الأنبياء بدون تصديق الناموس، ولا تصديق المسيح بدون تصديق رسله.  وجميعها تبيّن كيفية إتمام الوعد الأول العظيم بالفداء (تك 3: 15) بالتدريج  في مدة مئات السنين على يد نحو أربعين كاتباً، لم يفهم بعضهم كل النظام  التعليمي الذي علَّم هو جزءاً منه فقط. فهذه الأسفار نشأت من عقلٍ واحدٍ هو  عقل اللَّه، لأنه هو وحده الذي يعرف جميع أعماله منذ الأزل، ولا يقدر أحد  أن يعرف فكره وأموره إلا روح اللَّه نفسه.*
*(9) ما نعرفه من تصرفات اللَّه في الكون أجمع يرجح وحي الكتاب المقدس،  فاللَّه موجود في كل مكان، يتسلط على كل الأمور، وهو غير بعيد عن خلائقه.  وما يجريه على الدوام من أعمال عنايته يرجح أنه يوحي إلى البشر بإرادته  ويرشدهم إلى أمور الدين بدون خطأ.*
*(10) الجمع بين عمل البشر وعمل اللَّه في الكتاب المقدس يستلزم الوحي به. (انظر سؤال 14 والرد عليه).*
*(11) مطابقة الأسفار الإلهية (إذا فُسرت تفسيراً صحيحاً) للحقائق  العلمية والطبيعية والتاريخية مما يثبت الوحي بها كل التثبيت. فقد شهد  علماء العلوم الطبيعية أنه حتى الآن لا يوجد تناقض بين الكتاب والحقائق  العلمية المثبتة بشهادات كافية. ومما يؤيد كتابة الكتاب المقدس بالوحي أن  كتبته الأطهار لم يكونوا من العلماء، ولا كانت العلوم الحديثة معروفة في  عصرهم.*
*(12) أوردنا جملة أدلة لإثبات وحي الأسفار الإلهية، وليس جلّ اعتمادنا  في ذلك على الأدلة الخارجية بل على شهادة المسيح، لأن كلامه في هذا  الموضوع هو أساس إيماننا أكثر من كل ما سواه، فقد وعد تلاميذه بحكمة لا  يقدر جميع معانديهم أن يقاوموها أو يناقضوها، وأن الروح القدس يعلّمهم ما  يقولونه (لو 12:12). وقال لهم: «لستم أنتم المتكلمين بل روح أبيكم الذي  يتكلم فيكم». و«الذي يقبلكم يقبلني» وصلى لأجل الذين يؤمنون به بكلامهم،  ووعدهم بإرسال الروح القدس إليهم لإرشادهم في التعليم. وقصد المسيح أن لا  يتمم عمله العظيم على الأرض بنفسه، لأنه بعد ثلاث سنين من خدمته لم يترك  لنا سطراً واحداً بخط يده، وذلك يبيّن أنه قصد استخدام البشر في كتابة  تاريخ حياته وتعاليمه وقواعد ملكوته. وهذا ما تم فعلاً بواسطة الرسل.*
*18 - على ماذا يُطلَق الوحي بالكتاب؟*
** يُطلَق على كل أجزائه، فكل أسفاره موحى بها في كل عباراته بدون  استثناء، وعلى كل ما تحويه. فلا يقتصر على الحقائق الأخلاقية والدينية، بل  يشمل كل ما ذُكر فيه من الأمور العلمية والتاريخية والجغرافية. ويتبيّن  ذلك:*
*(1) مما ذكرناه من أن كتبة الكتاب هم آلات بيد اللَّه. فإن كانت أقوالهم هي أقوال اللَّه يلزم أنها تكون معصومة من الخطأ.*
*(2) من قول المسيح «لا يمكن أن يُنقَض المكتوب« (يو 10: 35) فالمكتوب كله صحيح.*
*(3) من تصديق المسيح ورسله أن كل الكتاب كتاب اللَّه، فإنهم اعتبروا  الناموس والأنبياء والأسفار التاريخية والشعرية كلام اللَّه، واقتبسوا من  كل ما جاء فيه من الأمور سواء كان أدبياً أم تاريخياً، مهمّاً أم قليل  الأهمية. فإن روح اللَّه عامل في كل جزء من الكتاب سواء كان تاريخاً أو  مزموراً أو نبوة أو مثلاً أو تعليماً، كما أن الحياة النباتية هي في كل  النبات، في الجذر والساق والأغصان والأزهار، وكما أن حياة الجسد هي في  الأطراف كما هي في القلب. نعم إن بعض أسفار الكتاب أو بعض أجزاء سفر واحد  منه أكثر فائدة من غيرها، كما أن بعض أجزاء الجسد تفيد أكثر من البعض  الآخر. ولكن جميع أجزاء كل سفر منه وكل أسفاره مكتوبة بروح اللَّه.*
*19 - هل يُطلَق «الوحي» على ألفاظ الكتاب كما يُطلق على معانيه، وما هي الأدلة على ذلك؟*
** الأمر الجوهري في الوحي هو أن اللَّه عصم كتبَتَه في ما كتبوه، فجاء  طِبق قصد اللَّه. ويتفق على هذا كل المؤمنين بالوحي. ولكن وقع خلاف في  كيفية ذلك، فقال بعضهم إن الوحي لا يشمل ألفاظ الكتاب. ولكن ليس لهذا الرأي  أساس ولا سند. والأصح أن الوحي يشمل ألفاظ الكتاب ومعانيه، لأن المعنى هو  في الألفاظ ولها أهمية كلية في إيضاحه. والاعتراض على ألفاظ الكتبة الأطهار  هو بمثابة الاعتراض على أفكارهم أو قدرتهم على إيضاح أفكارهم، وبالتالي  على الوحي ذاته. ولجأ الذين قالوا إن الوحي لا يشمل ألفاظ الكتاب  إلى ذلك  للتخلص من الصعوبات والاعتراضات في التناقض الظاهري أو التناقض الصحيح بين  عبارات الكتاب على ما هي عندنا الآن. غير أن عندنا توضيحات لتلك التناقضات  الظاهرية بدون إلقاء الشك على الوحي بالألفاظ. ومنها إمكانية حدوث خطأ أو  تغيير في لفظة أو عبارة من غفلة النسَّاخ في الزمن القديم أو ضعفهم البشري،  وإمكانية وجود شُبهات التناقض أو الاختلاف بحسب الظاهر في أمرٍ ما من عدم  معرفتنا كل ما يتعلق به بالتفصيل، أو من كيفية نظر الكاتبين إليه ونحو ذلك،  بحيث أننا لو عرفنا كل ما تقدم نقدر أن نزيل تلك الشبهات. ولذلك نقول إن  اعتقاد الوحي بالألفاظ في النسخ الأصلية صحيح. على أننا لا نعني بذلك الوحي  بالإملاء، بل بإرشاد الروح للكاتب في اختيارها. ومما يؤيد شمول الوحي  بالألفاظ:*

*(1) إن المسيح نسب العصمة إلى الكتاب المقدس كله، وهو مؤلف من  الألفاظ. فما نُسب إليه بالإجمال يُنسب بالضرورة إلى أجزائه. وأيضاً شهادة  الكتاب لنفسه. قال الرسول: «التي نتكلم بها أيضاً لا بأقوالٍ تعلّمها حكمة  إنسانية بل بما يعلّمه الروح القدس» (1كو 2: 13). وأيضاً «من أجل ذلك نحن  أيضاً نشكر اللَّه بلا انقطاع لأنكم إذ تسلمتم منا كلمة خبر من اللَّه  قبلتموها لا ككلمة أناس، بل كما هي بالحقيقة كلمة اللَّه» (1تس 2: 13 ولو  21: 14، 15 و2تي 3: 16). وهو ظاهر من قول اللَّه لإرميا: «ها قد جعلت كلامي  في فمك» (إر 1: 9). وقول المسيح للرسل: »لستم أنتم المتكلمين بل روح أبيكم الذي يتكلم فيكم» (مت 10: 20 و1كو 12: 8 و14: 37).*

*(2) عدم إمكان فصل المعاني عن الألفاظ التي تدل عليها، لأن الألفاظ هي  التي توضح المعنى، ومعروف أن ضبط المعنى يستلزم ضبط الألفاظ، ولذلك لا تصح  نسبة العصمة إلى الأفكار دون الألفاظ التي توضحها. ولما كانت غاية الوحي  هي إعطاء الموحَى إليهم قدرة على التعليم وذكر الحوادث صحيحة، فلا بد من  ضبط الألفاظ على المعاني المقصودة. فلو كان استعمال كلمة «كاهن» أو «ذبيحة»  أو «كفارة» وغيرها من الكلمات المهمة في الكتاب المقدس بدون إرشاد الوحي،  لكان ما تتضمنه تلك الألفاظ من المعاني بدون إرشاد الوحي أيضاً.*
*(3) بنى المسيح ورسله بعض أقوالهم على نفس ألفاظ الكتاب. من ذلك قول  المسيح إن داود دعاه بالروح رباً، فاستعمل نفس هذه الكلمة. وقوله من جهة  كلمة «آلهة» إنه لا يمكن أن يُنقض المكتوب (يو 10: 35) أي أن استعمال هذه  الكلمة كان مقصوداً من اللَّه وهي ثابتة لا تقبل الإنكار. وقول بولس: «لا  يقول وفي الأنسال كأنه عن كثيرين، بل كأنه عن واحد» وفي نسلك الذي هو  المسيح (غل 3: 16 وخر 3: 6 ومت 22: 32 وأع 2: 4 و2بط 1: 21 و3: 15، 16).*
*20 - ما هو قصد اللاهوتيين بأن الوحي بالكتاب «وحي تام» أو مُطلَق تمييزاً عن الوحي الجزئي؟*
** قصدهم أن الوحي يعمّ الأسفار القانونية بألفاظها ومعانيها، وهو لا  يستلزم عصمة الكتَبة إلا في ما أُوحي إليهم به من تعليم وكتابة. وأما باقي  الأمور العلمية والفلسفية والتاريخية التي لم ينالوها بالوحي فكانت معرفتهم  بها كغيرهم من أهل عصرهم. وكذلك في تصرفاتهم، لأن الوحي لم ينشأ عن  تقواهم، ولا جعَلَهم أتقى من غيرهم (كما نرى في بلعام وشاول وقيافا) ولا  عصمهم من الخطإِ في سيرتهم كداود وبطرس.*
*نعم إن اعتقاد الوحي بالألفاظ لا يخلو من الاعتراض ولا يرفع الصعوبات،  لأن نُسَخ الكتاب الأصلية ليست عندنا. ولا بد طرأت تغييرات في بعض الألفاظ  والعبارات في النسخة التي عندنا، غير أنها طفيفة لا تمس الجوهر أبداً. أما  اعتقاد عدم إطلاق الوحي في الألفاظ فيفتح باباً لاعتراضات كثيرة مضرَّة  لعصمة الكتاب ويجعلها موضع الشك لأننا إذا سلمنا أن الألفاظ غير موحى بها  يجب التسليم بإمكانية استعمال ألفاظ لا تفيد المقصود، ويلزم عن ذلك الشك في  صحة المعاني وضبطها.*
*21 - ما هي الاعتراضات على الوحي وما هو الرد عليها؟*
** (1) اعتراض بأن في الكتاب تناقضاً. فإن كان هناك تناقض بين كتبة  الكتاب في كتاباتهم الأصلية يكونون غير معصومين. ولكن لا يوجد تناقض بينهم.  وأما ما ظهر علي الكتاب من شبهات فنرد عليه: (أ) لم تقُل الكنيسة مطلقاً  بعصمة ترجمات الكتاب ونسخه بجميع ألفاظها، بل اعتقدت بعصمة النسخ الأصلية  فقط كما خرجت من أيدي الرسل والأنبياء، فتلك فقط كانت تحوي تماماً كل ما  قصد اللَّه أن يودعه فيها من الألفاظ والمعاني. فالذي يقول إن في الكتاب  تناقضاً يجب عليه أن يقيم الدليل على وجوده في نسخ الأنبياء والرسل  الأصلية. ولا شك في تعذُّر ذلك على كل إنسان. أو على الأقل يجب عليه أن  يقيم الدليل على أن العبارات التي زعم أن فيها تناقضاً لا تحتمل إلا  المعاني والتفاسير التي ذهب هو إليها والتي يظهر بينها التناقض. وقد شهد  كثيرون من أفضل العلماء أن ما يُرى في نُسخ الكتاب التي عندنا من شبهات  التناقض محصور في مسائل طفيفة لا أهمية لها، ولا تمس ما هو جوهري، وأنه قد  زال كثير من ذلك بواسطة البحث في النسخ القديمة، ويُرجى إزالة كل ما بقي  منها. (ب) قِلّة الاختلافات المهمة أعجب من وجودها لأن أسفار الكتاب كُتبت  بأيدي أناس يتفاوت بعضهم عن بعض في زمانهم وعلمهم وأحوالهم. فقول أحد كتبته  مثلاً إن الذين ماتوا بالوبإِ 23 ألفاً وقول الآخر إنهم 24 ألفاً كحبة رمل  في هيكل من المرمر، لا تخرجه عن روعته. مع أنه لا منافاة بينهما، لأن  الواحد ترك الكسر من الألف والآخر أضافه للتقريب. فلا يكون ما نعجز عن  تفسيره من الكتاب لنقص معرفتنا دليلاً على عدم الوحي به، ولا يليق بالمسيحي  أن يترك إيمانه بالوحي التام بالكتاب بسبب ما يصعب عليه تفسيره لبعض  آياته.*
*(2) الاعتراض الثاني أن في الكتاب أموراً تخالف العلم والتاريخ. فنجيب  على هذا الاعتراض بأربعة أمور: (أ) وجوب التمييز بين ما ظنه كتَبة الكتاب  وما علَّموه، فربما ظنوا الشمس تدور حول الأرض، ولكنهم لم يعلّموا ذلك. (ب)  إنهم استعملوا ما كان مشهوراً من الكلام بين الناس مما يُلاحظ فيه موافقته  للحواس بدون اعتبار موافقته للعلوم. (ج) تناقض الكتاب مع الآراء البشرية  غير المثبتة في المواضيع الطبيعية ليس دليلاً على عدم صدقه، لأن تلك  النظريات ينقصها الإثبات. (د) قد يختلف تعليم الكتاب المقدس (أي معناه  الحقيقي في أمرٍ ما) مع تفسيره، ولكن التفسير الخاطئ لا يشين الكتاب، فقد  بقيت الكنيسة قروناً كثيرة تفسّر الكتاب في كل ما يتعلَّق بالكون حسب  الآراء البطليموسية في الفَلك، ثم عدلت عن ذلك وأخذت تفسّره حسب الرأي  الكوبرنيكي. غير أن ذلك لم يؤثر في صدق الكتاب. والرأي العام الذي ساد بين  مفسري الكتاب في القرون الماضية بشأن عمر الأرض، وهو ستة آلاف سنة فقط قد  بطل بعد أن أثبت الجيولوجيون أنها وُجدت منذ ملايين السنين، وهذا لا يعيب  الوحي الإلهي في شيء، بل يعيب تفسير المفسرين. فنحن الآن نحدد اليوم بأربع  وعشرين ساعة بناءً على دوران الشمس والأرض، والكتاب يقول إن الشمس خُلقت في  اليوم الرابع (تك 1: 16). فيكون أن المقصود بكلمة »يوم« حقبة من الزمان، لا 24 ساعة.  كما أن ألف سنة عند اللَّه مثل يوم واحد (مز 90: 4، 2بط 3: 8).*
*(3) اعترضوا بأن كتبة العهد الجديد أحياناً لم يوردوا ما اقتبسوه من  العهد القديم حرفياً. فنجيب إن أكثر اقتباسات كتبة العهد الجديد من العهد  القديم هي حرفية، وقد اقتبسوا معنى بعضها دون ألفاظها. ومنها ما أخذوه عن  الترجمة السبعينية، ومنها ما أخذوه عن النسخة العبرانية، ومنها ما أوردوه  بإرشاد الروح بمعنى آخر يوافق معناه الأصلي. *
*ومما زعمه البعض لإثبات هذا الاعتراض أن عدم اقتباس كتبة العهد الجديد  نفس ألفاظ العهد القديم تماماً يبيّن خلوهم من الوحي في ما اختاروا من  الألفاظ، لأنه إذا صحَّ أن العهد القديم كُتب بالوحي كانت ألفاظه هي الأنسب  لبيان المعنى، وكان يجب عليهم أن لا يغيّروا منها نقطة واحدة. *
*فإن قيل إن عدم محافظتهم على ذلك دليل على عدم الوحي بألفاظ ما كتبوه.  فنجيب إن في هذا الاعتراض رأيين خاطئين: (أ) في كيفية علاقة الوحي  بالألفاظ. و(ب) في كيفية الاقتباس. فقد كان من مقصود الوحي استعمال ما هو  كافٍ من الألفاظ والعبارات لبيان الحق. ولذلك لم نلتزم في التعبير عن معاني  الكتاب بألفاظها دون غيرها. وكذلك من جهة الاقتباس، فإن رأي المعترض فيه  أنه بمنزلة الترجمة التي تستلزم المحافظة على المعنى على قدر الإمكان. على  أن ذلك يترتب على قصد الكاتب، فربما أتى به لغير الغاية الأصلية وخصَّص ما  اقتبسه لغير الموضوع الأصلي. ولما كان الاقتباس ليس ترجمة، يحقّ للمقتبِس  أن يغيّر الألفاظ دون المعنى. كما يحقّ له أيضاً أن يقتبس جملة على غير ما  قُصد بها في الأصل. وواضح أن كتبة العهد الجديد الذين اقتبسوا من العهد  القديم لم يخالفوا الأصل بقصد التحريف، ولا لاختلاق دليلٍ كاذب لإثبات  مقصودهم.*
*(4) ما بُني على أقوال في الكتاب المقدس لم يُنطق بها أصلاً بالوحي،  ومنها قول الشيطان لحواء: «لن تموتا، بل اللَّه عالم أنه يوم تأكلان منها  تنفتح أعينكما وتكونان كاللَّه عارفَين الخير والشر» (تك 3: 4، 5). وقول  قايين: «أحارس أنا لأخي؟» وقول الذين شرعوا في بناء برج بابل: «هلمَّ نبني  لأنفسنا مدينة وبرجاً» (تك 11: 4). وقول إبراهيم لسارة: «قولي إنك أختي»  (تك 12: 13). وقول يعقوب لإسحاق أبيه حين سأله: هل أنت ابني عيسو؟ فقال أنا  هو (تك 27: 24). وقول موسى عند مياه مريبة حين فرط بشفتيه (مز 106: 33).  وقول الجاهل ليس إله (مز 14: 1). وقول بطرس حين أنكر بقسمٍ أنه لا يعرف  الرجل (مت 26: 72). فنجيب إن الذين نطقوا بتلك الأقوال نطقوا بها من أنفسهم  لا بالوحي، ولم يصدق الوحي أنها من اللَّه، ولا أنه راضٍ عنها، ولا أنها  صحيحة في نفسها، بل ألهم الكتبة بكتابتها على ما هي تسجيلاً للتاريخ ووصفاً  لحال الذين نطقوا بها.*
*22 - ما هو تفسير ما جاء في 1كو 7: 6، 12، 40 ورو 3: 5 و6: 19 وغل 3: 15 وبيان أنه لا يناقض الوحي التام بالكتاب؟*
** جاء في 1كو 7: 6 «ولكن أقول هذا على سبيل الإذن لا على سبيل الأمر».  وهو يشير إلى ما جاء في 1كو 7: 2 ومعناه أن الزواج ليس تحت الأمر بل تحت  الإذن، وأنه متروك لإرادة كل إنسان.*
*وجاء في 1كو 7: 12 «وأما الباقون فأقول لهم أنا لا الرب». ولما قال  الرسول في آية 10 «وأما المتزوجون فأوصيهم لا أنا بل الرب» فإن بولس أراد  أن يميز في هذه الآية بين تعليم المسيح وهو على الأرض في هذا الموضوع  وتعليمه هو. وهو ليس بمعنى أن تعليم بولس يخالف تعليم المسيح، بل إنه زاد  أموراً لم يذكرها المسيح.*
*وجاء في 1كو 7: 40 «ولكنها أكثر غبطة أن لبثَتْ هكذا بحسب رأيي. وأظن  أني أنا أيضاً عندي روح اللَّه». فالفعل «ظنَّ» هنا يفيد في الأصل اليوناني  العلم أو اليقين، وهذا الفعل في اللغة العربية يدل على الرجحان وعلى  اليقين أيضاً كما في اليوناني.*
*وجاء في رو 3: 5 «أتكلم بحسب الإنسان». وقد جاءت هذه العبارة أكثر من  مرة في الكتاب المقدس ومعناها يتضح من قرينتها. ومعناها هنا أن الرسول  يتكلم الآن بلغة البشر المشهورة وعلى اصطلاح اليهود، لا حسب رأيه.*
*وجاء في رو 6: 19 «أتكلم إنسانياً من أجل ضعف جسدكم». بمعنى: على ما هو مفهوم عندكم.*
*وجاء في غل 3: 15 «أيها الإخوة بحسب الإنسان أقول». بمعنى أنه يورد لهم مثالاً من العوائد البشرية.*
*وليس في كل ما سبق ما ينفي الوحي التام في ما كتبه بولس، لأنه بإرشاد الروح القدس، وشهادة ضميره من نحو اللَّه.*

*23 - مَن هم الذين ينكرون الوحي؟*
** هم أصحاب الآراء الطبيعية، والكفرة مثل الحلوليين، ومؤلّهي الكون،  والذين يعتبرون المادة مستقلة عن عناية اللَّه وقائمة بنفسها ولها قوى  العقل وقدرة التمييز، والذين يعظمون نواميس الطبيعة ويعطونها مقام اللَّه  في تسلطها، والذين يعتبرون أن العقل هو المرشد العظيم للبشر في أمور الدين،  وأيضاً الذين ينكرون وجود اللَّه. فهم جميعهم يرفضون الوحي.*

*24 - ما هي المذاهب الخاطئة في تقييم الوحي وفعله؟*
** قُسمت تلك المذاهب إلى قسمين:*
*(1) ما أحاط بالآراء التي تقلل فعل الوحي وامتداده. ومنها عقيدة عدم  وحي كل الأسفار القانونية، وعقيدة أن أجزاء الكتاب المقدس التعليمية فقط هي  الموحى بها دون ما جاء في الكتاب من الأمور التاريخية والطبيعية ونحوها.  وعقيدة أن الوحي محصور في المعاني دون الألفاظ. فيلزم عن كل تلك الآراء أن  الكتاب المقدس ليس هو كلمة اللَّه الكاملة الوحيدة، وأن كلمة اللَّه جزء  فقط مما يتضمنه الكتاب المقدس، ولذلك يمكن أن نرفض ألفاظاً أو عبارات أو  فصولاً أو أسفاراً كاملة. وهذا يجعل عقل الإنسان أسمى من الكتاب المقدس،  لأن العقل يحكم على الكتاب.*

*(2) ما أحاط بالآراء التي تعظّم فعل الوحي وامتداده أكثر من اللازم.  ومنها عقيدة موهبة الوحي لكل مؤمن، أي أن الروح القدس يوحي إلى كل مؤمن في  أمور الديانة بكيفية تجعله مستقلاً عن الكتاب. وعقيدة أن كل عمل صالح يتمّ  بإرشاد الروح القدس يصل إلى درجة الوحي. مثال ذلك كل مَن صوَّر صورة جميلة  أو نحت تمثالاً بديعاً أو بنى قصراً فاخراً أو ألَّف كتاباً بليغاً أو أنشأ  خطاباً فصيحاً كان عمله بالوحي، أي أن اللَّه أرشده في عمله كما أرشد  الكتبة الأطهار في كتابة الأسفار المقدسة.*
*ومن هذا يتضح أصحاب آراء القسم الأول يجعلون الوحي أضيق، وأصحاب آراء القسم الثاني يجعلونه أوسع مما هو. وقد جانب كلاهما الصواب. *
*25 - هل يُخشى أن يؤدي تقدم العلوم و الاكتشافات التاريخية إلى انحطاط سلطان الكتاب المقدس؟*
** لا، بدليل زيادة تقديرنا للكتاب كلما تقدمت العلوم في عصرنا الحاضر، لأن الكتاب والطبيعة من أصل واحد هو اللَّه.*

*26 - ما المقصود بكمال الكتاب المقدس؟*
** المقصود أن جميعه كلام اللَّه، ويتضمن كل ما أعلنه اللَّه للبشر  وعيَّنه دستوراً لكنيسته للإيمان والعمل، وأنه كافٍ لإرشادنا في كل أمور  الدين. نعم إن اللَّه أعلن نفسه منذ تأسيس العالم بواسطة أعماله، أي بواسطة  الإعلان الطبيعي. غير أن كل ما عرفناه من ذلك نجده منصوصاً عليه في كتابه.  ولا ننكر أن الأنبياء والمسيح والرسل علَّموا أموراً كثيرة، منها ما لم  يُكتب، ومنها ما كُتب. ولكن اعتقادنا هو أن الكتاب المقدس كما هو عندنا  الآن يتضمن كل ما أوحى به اللَّه ليكون دستوراً دائماً للكنيسة، فلا يجوز  الاعتماد في ذلك على غيره. وهذا الاعتقاد يُخرج التقاليد بجملتها والأسفار  غير القانونية وقوانين المجامع وكل ما رسمته الكنيسة وحكمت به سواء كان  تعليماً أو نظاماً أو عادة دينية، لأن الكتاب كامل وكافٍ.*

*27 - ما هي الأدلة على كمال الكتاب؟*
** هناك أدلة كثيرة، ومنها:*
*(1) شهادة اللَّه أن الكتاب كامل بلا حاجة لزيادة ولا نقصان، وحسب الغاية التي أُعطي لأجلها.*
*(2) ذكر المسيح ورسله أن الكتاب هو الدستور الوحيد، ورفضوا كل دستور سواه، ووبخوا الفريسيين لأنهم زادوا عليه وحرَّفوا معناه.*

*(3) يتبيّن كماله من الغرض المقصود به، وهو تعريفنا الكامل باللَّه  وتعليمنا كل ما هو ضروري للدخول إلى السماء. وقد ورد فيه أنه يتضمن كل ذلك،  وأنه وحده قادر أن يحكّم الإنسان للخلاص، كما قال يوحنا: «وأما هذه فقد  كُتبت لتؤمنوا أن يسوع هو المسيح ابن اللَّه، ولكي تكون لكم إذا آمنتم حياة  باسمه» (يو 20: 31). وقال بولس: «تعرف الكتب المقدسة القادرة أن تحكّمك  للخلاص» (2تي 3: 15-17 رو 4: 3 وأع 17: 11 وإش 8: 16، 20 ورؤ 22: 18، 19). *
*(4) تأثيره الصالح في الذين قبلوه، فلو كان ناقصاً ومحتاجاً إلى  التقليد لكانت حالة الذين يقبلونه وحده (بدون التقليد) أقل من حالة الذين  يقبلونه مع التقليد في السعادة والتقوى، سواء كانوا أفراداً أو عائلات أو  كنائس أو ممالك.*
*(5) يحتوي الكتاب على كل التعاليم الدينية اللازمة لإرشاد المسيحيين  في حياتهم الشخصية وعبادتهم الجمهورية وبنيانهم لملكوت اللَّه وخلاص  نفوسهم، وتوافق تعاليمه بعضها ببعض.*

*28 - بماذا اعترض بيلارمينوس على كمال الكتاب المقدس، وما هو الرد عليه؟*
** بيلارمينوس تقليدي، وهو مؤلف مشهور، اعترض على كمال الكتاب بقوله إن  بعض الأسفار، خصوصاً الرسائل، كُتبت لأغراض وقتية ولحاجة بلادٍ معينة، فهي  لا توافق الكنيسة في كل العصور. فنجيب: إن كتابة رسائل لبعض الكنائس  ولأغراض معلومة لا يجعلها غير مناسبة لكنائس أخرى في أزمنة أخرى، لأن  الكنيسة واحدة جامعة في كل زمان ومكان، وتحتاج لنفس تلك النصائح والتعاليم  لترشدها وتحفظها من الفساد، فقد قصد اللَّه أن تكون تلك الرسائل مفيدة  للكنائس التي كُتبت إليها في الأصل، ولفائدة الكنائس التي تخلفها إلى  انقضاء العالم. ومن الواضح أن ما حَوَته تلك الرسائل نافع للبنيان والتهذيب  في كل زمان ومكان.*
*واعترض بيلارمينوس أيضاً على كمال الكتاب بقوله: »لو أن المسيح ورسله  قصدوا إفادتنا بكل ما هو في الكتاب المقدس من التعاليم الدينية لرتَّبوه  بطريقة السؤال والجواب، بشكل قانون يتضمن الحقائق الدينية اللاهوتية«. فنجيب: مصدر هذا الاعتراض هو الكبرياء والاستخفاف بحكمة اللَّه، فكيف يتجاسر مخلوق على الخالق العظيم الكامل!*

*29 - ما هو المقصود بالقول إن الكتاب المقدس واضح؟*
** المقصود أن كل من يطالعه يقدر أن يتعلم منه كل ما هو ضروري لخلاصه  ومعرفة واجباته، فكل هذا مُعلَن فيه ويمكن استخراجه منه بواسطة الاجتهاد  والتدقيق في الدرس. وعقيدة وضوح الكتاب المقدس لا تنفي أن به تعاليم لا  نقدر أن ندركها تماماً في حالتنا الحاضرة، ولا تنفي ما في بعض أجزائه (خاصة  النبوات) من الصعوبات في تفسيرها لأنها فوق عقل البشر، ونحتاج فيها لإرشاد  الروح القدس لنفهم معناها الروحي الحقيقي حق الفهم. فعلى كل إنسان أن  يطالعه بنفسه لنفسه.*
*30 - ما هي الأدلة على وضوح الكتاب المقدس؟*
** (1) المقصود منه وهو إعلان الحق لنا وتعليمنا إياه. فإذا نسبنا إليه  الإبهام والالتباس في التعليم كان ذلك إهانة لله لأسباب أعظمها أنه قد  أوقف خلاصنا الأبدي أو هلاكنا على فهمنا لِما أعلنه لنا فيه.*
*(2) شهادة نصوصه الكثيرة على ذلك (مز 19: 7، 8 و119: 105، 130 و2كو 3: 14 و2بط 1: 18، 19 وعب 2: 3 و2تي 3: 15-17).*
*(3) اختبارنا الدائم، فكما نعرف من يوم ليوم أن الشمس تعطي نوراً  وحرارة، هكذا نعرف من يومٍ لآخر أن الكتاب المقدس يعطي فائدة وإرشاداً  لقلوبنا وعقولنا في أمور الدين. وإنكار وضوحه يخالف اختبار كل مطالعيه في  كل العصور.*
*(4) وضوح تعاليمه الظاهر من الوحدة الجوهرية في فهم تعاليمه بين المؤمنين في كل الأجيال. *
*31 - هل يجب على كل إنسان أن يفحص الكتاب المقدس لنفسه؟*
** لكل الناس الحق أن يقرأوا الكتاب ويفهموا معناه، بل إنهم مأمورون  بذلك، ليكون إيمانهم مبنياً على شهادة اللَّه لا الكنيسة. ولم يعيّن اللَّه  شخصاً أو لجنة لتفسيره وأوجب على العامة قبول ذلك، بل أمر كل واحدٍ أن  يقرأه ويبحث عن واجباته فيه.*
*32 - ما هي الأدلة على أن للإنسان حقاً أن يفحص الكتاب المقدس لنفسه، وأن ذلك واجب عليه؟*
** (1) واجبات الإنسان في الإيمان والطاعة شخصية، فكل إنسان يُسأل عن  نفسه واعتقاده وسيرته، وينبغي أن يميّز بنفسه ما هو ملتزم به، ولا يفيده  اعتذاره يوم الدين بأن والديه أو رؤساءه أو كنيسته علَّموه شيئاً أو حكموا  عليه بشيءٍ، لأنه يجب أن يُطاع اللَّه أكثر من الناس.*
*(2) كلام الكتاب موجه دائماً للشعب لا لرؤساء الكنيسة، فإن الأنبياء  جميعهم أُرسلوا إلى الشعب، وكان كلامهم في كل حين: «اسمع يا إسرائيل. أنصت  يا شعبي». وكان المسيح أيضاً يكلّم الشعب، وكُتبت رسائل العهد الجديد  لكنائس، ما عدا رسائل تيموثاوس وتيطس، لأن الشعب يقدر أن يفهم ما كُتب  إليه، ولم يُؤمر بطلب إرشاد بشري ليفهم تلك الرسائل (تث 6: 4-9 ولو 1: 3 و4  ورو 1: 7 و1كو 1: 2 و2كو 1:1، 4 و4: 2 وغل 1: 2 وأف 1:1 وفي 1:1 وكو 1: 2  و4: 16 و1تس 5: 27 ويع 1:1 و1بط 1:1 و2بط 1:1 و1يو 2: 12-14 ويه 1 ورؤ 1:  3، 4 و2: 7). *

*(3) أعطى اللَّه الكتاب للشعب ليتعلمه ويعلّمه، فتكررت الأوامر  للوالدين في العهد القديم بأن يعلّموا أولادهم الشريعة، وأن بنيهم يعلّمون  أولادهم أيضاً. وأمر المسيح الشعب أن يفتشوا الكتب (يو 5: 39) لأنهم يقدرون  أن يفهموا تعليم العهد القديم في ما يتعلَّق به، وإن لم يفهمه رؤساء  الكهنة والكتبة. وسُرَّ بولس بأن تيموثاوس تعلَّم منذ حداثته الكتب المقدسة  القادرة أن تحكّمه للخلاص وقال لأهل غلاطية: »إن بشرنا نحن أو إنسان آخر أو ملاك من السماء بإنجيل آخر فليكن أناثيما«.  وهذا يدل أنه كان لمؤمني غلاطية حق أن يحكموا بصدق تعليم الرسول أو الملاك  أو بعدم صدقه، وأن لهم مقياساً أو قانوناً لهذا الحكم، وهو ما ثبت عندهم  أنه كلام اللَّه. ومبدأ الرسول هذا هو نفس مبدأ موسى في قوله لإسرائيل:  «إذا قام في وسطك نبي أو حالم حلماً وأعطاك آيةً وأعجوبة، ولو حدثت الآية  أو الأعجوبة وعلَّمك ما يضاد شريعة اللَّه فلا تسمع له» (تث 13: 1-3). وهذا  يعني أن الشعب يقدر بإرشاد شريعة اللَّه (الكتاب المقدس) أن يحكم في  التعاليم الدينية: أصادقة هي أم كاذبة؟ وإذا كان في طاقتهم أن يحكموا من  جهة بشارة بولس أو إنسان آخر أو ملاك من السماء فكم بالحري لهم قدرة أن  يحكموا من جهة تعاليم الكاهن (أع 17: 11 و2كو 4: 2 وغل 1: 8 و1تس 5: 21  و1يو 4: 1، 2). *

*(4) الوعد بمعونة الروح القدس لفهم الكتاب وتفسيره موجَّه للمسيحيين  المؤمنين عموماً، لا إلى الرؤساء والقسوس والمعلمين فقط (يو 14: 26 و16: 13  و17:17 ولو 24: 44-49 ورو 8: 9-11 و1كو 3: 16، 17 و12: 3-11 و1يو 2: 20  و27).*

*(5) منع الشعب من درس الكتاب وتمييز معناه يسلبهم حرّيتهم ويجعلهم في  عبودية، فهو الدستور والقانون الوحيد المُعطى للبشر للإيمان والعمل، ومنعهم  من تلاوته يمنعهم من معرفة الإرادة الإلهية، وإقامة شخص أو كنيسة أو مجمع  للتفسير يستعبدهم لأفكار بشرية. ومما يزيد هذا الاستعباد ثقلاً توكُّل  بسطاء الشعب المتفرقين في الضياع والقرى البعيدين عن وسائط المعرفة على  الكاهن الذي بينهم.*
*33 - ما هي حُجة التقليديين في أن تفسير الكتاب خاص بالكنيسة أو رؤسائها وفي منعه عن الشعب؟*
** حجتهم هي زعمهم أن الشعب لا يقدر أن يفهم الكتاب. غير أن هذا الزعم  يزيد المسألة صعوبةً على الشعب، لأن الإنسان يجب أن يتحقق أولاً أين هي  الكنيسة الصحيحة، ثم يتحقق من عصمتها، ثم يتحقق من صحة تفاسيرها. وهذا  يحتاج إلى عمق بحثٍ وتدقيق، كالسؤال: هل الكنيسة الصحيحة مؤلَّفة من رجال  الدين، أم من الشعب فقط، أم من كليهما؟ وإذا كانت من الكهنة فقط، فمتى  أُلّفت منهم، وفي أي الأحوال هم الكنيسة؟ أوَهم متفرقون كل في مكانه أم وهم  مجتمعون في المجامع؟ وأيضاً السؤال عن مقرّ العصمة: هل هي في البابا كما  حكم المجمع الفاتيكاني، أم في المجمع المسكوني ذاته على قول البعض؟ وينبغي  أيضاً أن يقف على تفاسير الكنيسة القانونية للأسفار المقدسة وللأبوكريفا  وللتقاليد المتفرّقة في كتب عديدة انتشرت في القرون المسيحية. ألا ترى أن  فهم كتاب اللَّه الواضح أسهل على الشعب من حل هذه المشاكل؟!*
*34 - هل وصول الخاص والعام إلى الكتاب المقدس سهل؟*
** نعم وذلك لكثرة نُسخه في لغات مختلفة ورِخص ثمنها. *

*35 – ما هي نتيجة إثبات وحي الكتاب وكماله ووضوحه وسهولة الوصول إليه؟*
** ينتج أن الكتاب المقدس هو القانون الوحيد للإيمان والعمل، والقاضي  الوحيد للحكم في المسائل الشخصية أو الكنسية، فله السلطان في حل المشاكل  والحكم في الدعاوى الشخصية والكنسية. وليس لشخص أو جماعة حق الحكم في  الأمور الدينية إلا بما يعلّمه الكتاب. وليس لقوانين الإيمان ولا لتعاليم  علم اللاهوت سلطان إلا في ما يوافق الكتاب، وقوَّتها ليست في نفسها بل في  كتاب اللَّه.*
*36 - ما هو الاعتراض على عصمة الكتاب دون عصمة الكنيسة، وما هو الرد عليه؟*
** هو قولهم إننا قبلنا الكتاب باعتبار أنه كلام اللَّه بناءً على  شهادة الكنيسة. فإيماننا بالكتاب إيمان بالكنيسة، وتسليمنا بعصمته يستلزم  التسليم أولاً بعصمتها وسلطانها. فنجيب:*
*(1) لا نقبل الكتاب المقدس على مجرد شهادة الكنيسة وسلطانها، لأن  عندنا غير شهادتها أدلة كثيرة على صدقه وأصله الإلهي، كالمعجزات، والنبوات،  وماهية تعاليمه، وشهادة ضمائرنا.*
*(2) إن صحَّ أن قبولنا الكتاب المقدس هو لمجرَّد شهادة الكنيسة، فهذا  لا يعني أنها معصومة وذات سلطان في تفسيره، لأن شهادة شخص لملك أنه مولود  من العائلة الملكية لا تعطيه حقاً أن يملك مكانه، ولا أن يكون مفسّراً  معصوماً لإرادة ذلك الملك وأقواله. أما شهادة الكنيسة فليست بسلطان، لكنها  شهادةٌ ثمينة لصدقها وكفايتها لإثبات أن كتبة الأسفار المقدسة ملهَمون.  فننسب السلطان إلى الكتاب نفسه لأنه كلام اللَّه مكتوباً بالوحي، ونعتبر  شهادة الكنيسة من الأدلة على ذلك.*
*37 - ما هو الرد على الاعتراض على عصمة الكتاب وسلطانه وحق عموم الشعب  في مطالعته بحُجَّة كثرة الطوائف واختلاف الآراء اللاهوتية بين  الإنجيليين؟*
** لا يدَّعي الإنجيليون العصمة لكل شخص في تفسير الكتاب، بل القدرة  على فهم معناه في كل الأمور الجوهرية اللازمة لخلاص النفس. ولا اختلاف بين  الإنجيليين في الأمور الجوهرية، بل في الأمور الهامشية العرَضية الخارجية  مثل النظامات الكنسية وما شابهها، أو المسائل اللاهوتية الصعبة غير الواضحة  كل الوضوح في الأسفار المقدسة. أما اتفاقهم في كل التعاليم الجوهرية فواضح  من تآليفهم الدينية وعبادتهم وترنيماتهم الروحية والمبادئ الأخلاقية  المعتبرة عندهم.*
*ولم يكن في قصد اللَّه أن يُلزم كل المؤمنين أن يعتقدوا اعتقاداً  واحداً في جميع الأمور الثانوية التي ليست لها أهمية جوهرية في خلاص النفس.  ولا يعلّم الكتاب أن خلاص الإنسان يتوقف على براءته من كل خطإٍ في ما  يتعلق بالعقائد، ولا على اتحاد جميع المؤمنين من كل الطوائف اتحاداً تاماً.  فلو قصد اللَّه ذلك لجعل كل تعليم الكتاب المقدس أوامر أو قوانين حتى لا  يمكن الخطأ في فهمه. ولو رأى اللَّه لزوماً لمفسّر معصوم للكلمة لأنبأنا  بذلك بوضوح.*
*38 - ما هي الفائدة من قواعد تفسير الكتاب وما هي أهمها؟*
** بما أن كل إنسان يجب أن يطالع الكتاب ويميّز معناه الحقيقي لنفسه،  يكون لائقاً ومناسباً اتباع قواعد تساعد على صحَّة تفسيره، نذكر هنا  بالاختصار بعضها:*
*(1) يجب أن تؤخذ الكلمات بمعناها البسيط المشهور كما فهمه الذين خوطبوا بها أولاً.*
*(2) الكتاب يفسّر نفسه، ويتضح معناه من مقارنة أجزائه ببعض، أو من  ملاحظة القرائن، أو قصد الكاتب العام. فإن ما يحتمل منه تفاسير مختلفة يجب  مقارنته بتعاليم الكتاب في ذات الموضوع واختيار التفسير الموافق لوحدة  المعنى في كل الكتاب، لأنه صادر عن عقل واحد هو عقل اللَّه، فلابد من  الموافقة بين كل تعاليمه.*
*(3) يجب اعتبار المجاز مجازاً وتفسيره كذلك. وأيضاً الحقيقي أنه حقيقي وتفسيره كذلك.*
*(4) يجب ملاحظة الصفة الرمزية في العهد القديم، ومعرفة الرموز تماماً وتفسيرها باعتبار أنها رموز.*
*(5) يجب مطالعة النبوات بكل دقة وتفسيرها بحسب ما قد تمَّ منها، وبإرشاد العهد الجديد.*
*(6) يجب طلب إرشاد الروح القدس في تفسير الكتاب بالتواضع واللجاجة،  لأن شعب اللَّه موعود به معلّماً ومرشداً لهم إلى معرفة الحق. وأيضاً لأن  الإنسان الطبيعي لا يقبل التعاليم الروحية بدون إرشاد الروح.*
*لقد استخدم شعب اللَّه الحقيقي حريتهم في كل زمان ومكان في تفسير  الكتاب فنشأ عن ذلك اتفاقهم في كل أمرٍ جوهري. وهذا دليل قاطع على وضوحه  وضرورة تسليمه للناس ليتمتعوا بحقهم الموهوب لهم من اللَّه في مطالعته وفهم  معناه.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2011)

*الفصل السابع*

*النُّظم اللاهوتية الشهيرة*

*1 - ما هي حالة علم اللاهوت في القرون المسيحية الأولى؟*
** توجَّه معظم اهتمام الكنيسة في تلك القرون للمحاماة عن حقائق المسيحية دفاعاً ضد هجوم غير المؤمنين، والهرطقات الغنوسية التي تولدت من الفلسفة الشرقية، ولحلّ القضايا التي دار عليها الجدل حول أقانيم اللاهوت الأقدس وإثباتها. ولا يظهر للباحثين في تاريخ تلك القرون أن أهلها قرروا شيئاً محدداً من التعاليم اللاهوتية في أصل خطية الإنسان ونتائجها، ولا في النعمة الإلهية وعملها، ولا في حقيقة فداء المسيح وكيفية الحصول عليه بعمل الروح القدس والإيمان. وقد أجمع آباء الكنيسة الشرقية (اليونانية) بسبب ما كان لأوريجانوس من النفوذ العظيم، على ما يشابه التعليم «الشبيه بالبيلاجي» وأنكروا أن الإنسان مجرم بسبب الخطية الأصلية، واعتقدوا في قدرة الخاطئ الذاتية المستقلة على فتح قلبه لقبول النعمة الإلهية وعلى العمل معها من تلقاء نفسه. ولا يزال ذلك من تعليم تلك الكنيسة في شأن حالة الخاطئ إلى وقتنا الحاضر. وما قيل في آباء الكنيسة الشرقية يصح على مؤلفي الكنيسة الغربية. غير أنه في أثناء القرنين الثالث والرابع نشأ بينهم ميلٌ شديدٌ لآراء أصح مما ذُكر (وهي التي ناضل عنها بعد ذلك أغسطينوس الشهير ونجح) كما يظهر من مؤلفات ترتليان من قرطاجنة (مات سنة 240م) وهيلاريوس (مات نحو سنة 366م) وأمبروز أسقف ميلان (مات نحو سنة 396م).*

*2 - كيف تقدَّمت الكنيسة في استجلاء الحق الإلهي؟ وأية كنائس حدّدت بالتفصيل التعاليم الأساسية في التثليث، وشخص المسيح، والخطية والنعمة، والفداء وتخصيصه. ومتى كان ذلك؟*
** أدّى ما نشأ في الكنيسة من الجدل إلى تقدمها في إدراك الحقائق الإلهية والتدقيق في تحديدها. وقد دبرت العناية الإلهية أن تستوفي الكنيسة البحث عن أصول النظام المُعلَن في أسفار الوحي، وأن يتحدد هذا جيداً في عصورٍ مختلفة وبين أمم وطوائف كثيرة. وقد اتّضحت قضايا ذات شأن في اللَّه والمسيح نتيجة البحث الوافي من أشخاص أكثرهم من الأصل اليوناني، وحُكم بها قانونياً في المجامع التي التأمت في القرن الرابع وما يتلوه. فتحدد لاهوت المسيح ومساواته للآب في الجوهر في مجمع نيقية سنة 325م، وأقنومية الروح القدس ولاهوته في المجمع القسطنطيني الأول سنة 381م (وأما لفظة «والابن» فأضافها اللاتينيون في مجمع توليدو سنة 589م). ودرس مجمع أفسس (451م) الكريستولوجيا أي التعليم في المسيح، وأقرّ عقيدة اتحاد اللاهوت والناسوت في شخصه المجيد. وأقرّ مجمع خلقدونية (451م) أن الطبيعتين بقيتا متميّزتين. وأقرّ المجمع القسطنطيني السادس (860م) أن للمسيح مشيئة بشرية ومشيئة إلهية. وقبلت الكنائس من يونانية وباباوية ولوثرية ومُصلحة تلك الأحكام. أما مسائل الخطية والنعمة المتضمنة في قسم الأنثروبولوجيا (عِلم الإنسان) فقد بحثها في بادئ الأمر على الغالب اللاتينيون، وحكم بها أولاً حكماً باتاً في جدال أغسطينوس مع بيلاجيوس في النصف الأول من القرن الخامس. ولم يُستوفَ البحث في مسائل الفداء وكيفية تخصيصه (السوتيريولوجيا، أي الفكر اللاهوتي في الخلاص) إلا منذ وقت الإصلاح وما بعده، فقد بحثه كبار اللاهوتيين الألمان والسويسريين، مثل لوثر وزوينجلي وكلفن وميلانكثون. ولا تزال الكنيسة إلى يومنا تدرس مسائل كثيرة من الإكليسيولوجيا (الفكر اللاهوتي عن الكنيسة).*
*3 - ما هي أنظمة اللاهوت الثلاثة الشهيرة التي انتشرت على الدوام في الكنيسة؟*
** لعلم اللاهوت نظامان تامان، كل منهما أجزاؤه متوافقة. أولهما النظام الأغسطيني المنتهي بالنظام الكلفيني. وثانيهما النظام البيلاجي المنتهي بالنظام السوسيني (نسبة إلى فوستوس سوسينوس الإيطالي الأصل الذي مات في بولندا سنة 1604م. على أن السوسينيين أضافوا إلى ضلال بيلاجيوس إنكارهم التثليث ولاهوت المسيح). ونشأ نظام ثالث متوسط بينهما، هو النظام الشبيه بالبيلاجي وهو ينتهي بالنظام الأرميني.*

*4 - متى وأين وبواسطة مَن اتضحت جيداً المبادئ الأساسية لنظامي علم اللاهوت العظيمين اللذين يضاد أحدهما الآخر؟*
** برزت قضايا النظامين الأغسطيني والبيلاجي المتناقضة أولاً، وحُدِّدت بسبب ما نشأ من الجدل في أول القرن الخامس بين أغسطينوس (أسقف هبّو في شمال أفريقيا من سنة 395-430م) وبيلاجيوس (الراهب البريطاني على ما يُظن، والمقيم في روما نحو سنة 400م) وبصحبته تلميذاه كويلستيوس من روما ويوليانوس من أكلانوم في إيطاليا. وقد رفضت الكنيسة القضايا التي تمسَّك بها بيلاجيوس، ولكن قبِلها السوسينيون. وقد فنَّد مجمعا قرطاجنة سنة 416 و418م، ومجمع ميليفيوم في نوميديا بشمال أفريقيا سنة 416م، والمجمع المسكوني الذي التأم في أفسس سنة 431م تلك القضايا، مما يبرهن أن التعليم الأغسطيني كان موافقاً لإيمان الكنيسة منذ نشأتها.*

*5 - ما هي أهم أوجه الاختلاف بين المذهبين الأغسطيني والبيلاجي؟*
** يتضح ذلك من مقارنة بعض تعاليمهما كما يأتي:*
*(1) التعليم في الخطية الأصلية:*
*يقول الأغسطيني بمعصية آدم الأول، نائب نسله، أخطأ كل البشر، ونالهم كل ما نشأ عن تلك المعصية من الويل، وفسدوا في الطبيعة والأفعال، وصاروا يولدون بطبيعة فاسدة عاجزة عن عمل الصلاح.*
*بينما يقول البيلاجي إن معصية آدم أضرَّت به وحده، لا بنسله. وكل إنسان يولد بطبيعة أخلاقية في نفس الحالة التي خُلق عليها آدم، فلا وجود للخطية الأصلية.*
*(2) التعليم في حرية الإرادة:*
*يقول الأغسطيني إنه بمعصية آدم فَقد الإنسان ما كان له من قدرة الإرادة الذاتية لعمل الخير، وصار في هذه الحالة الفاسدة تحت تسلط الخطية، عاجزاً عن أن يعمل ما يُرضي اللَّه. غير أنه لا يزال حراً ومسئولاً.*
*بينما يقول البيلاجي إن الإنسان ذو إرادة حرة مطلقة، ويقدر من تلقاء نفسه أن يريد وأن يعمل الخير أو الشر. فصلاح الإنسان وشره باعتبار طبيعته وأفعاله يتوقّفان عليه تماماً.*

*(3) التعليم في النعمة المجانية:*
*يقول الأغسطيني إنه إذا أراد الإنسان في حالته الحاضرة أن يعمل الخير، كان ذلك نتيجة فعل النعمة الإلهية المجانية وتأثيرها الداخلي السري العجيب فيه. وهي نعمة سابقة ونعمة مرافِقة. فبالنعمة السابقة يعرف الخير ويريده، وبالنعمة المرافِقة يقدر على إتمامه. وكما أنه لا يقدر أن يعمل خيراً بدونها كذلك لا يريد أن يقاومها، لأنها فعّالة لا تُقاوَم. ولما كان الإنسان بطبيعته عديم الاستحقاق، لا ينشأ نواله النعمة من ميله الأخلاقي إليها ورغبته الذاتية فيها، بل من مشيئة اللَّه ورغبته في جذبه إليه بتلك النعمة المجانية.*
*بينما يقول البيلاجي إن إرادة الإنسان تمكِّنه من اختيار الخير وعمله دون مساعدة إلهية خاصة، لأن الإنسان ذو قدرة وإرادة حرة لا تزال على حالتها الأصلية، غير أن اللَّه أعلن له الناموس ومنحه تأثيرات النعمة العجيبة ليسهّل عليه واجباته ويساعده على ذلك بتعليم المسيح ومثاله. وأما النعمة (أي التأثير الروحي المجاني في النفس) فتُمنح للذين يستحقونها بسبب استعمال قواهم بأمانة. غير أن الإنسان حرٌّ في أن يقاومها مقاومة تامة إذا أراد. وربما يميل إلى ذلك ويعمله فعلاً.*
*(4) التعليم في التعيين السابق والفداء:*
*يقول الأغسطيني إن اللَّه قدّم في محبته الفائقة ابنه الوحيد كفارة عن خطايا العالم. وبما أن كل البشر يميلون بسبب تسلُّط الخطية عليهم إلى رفض خلاص المسيح، كمَّل اللَّه عمل محبته بأن اختار حسب رأي مشيئته جانباً عظيماً من البشر وخصّص لهم عمل الفداء بواسطة الروح القدس وعمله العجيب في قلوبهم في إنارتها وتجديدها وتقديسها وتمكينها على أن تؤمن بالمسيح. (على أن البعض فهموا أن الرأي الأغسطيني يدل على أن الاختيار سابق لتدبير الفداء، وأن الفداء معدٌّ للمختارين فقط، وأن المسيح مات لأجلهم دون غيرهم. وتوجد آيات كتابية كثيرة تثبت عكس ذلك).*
*بينما يقول البيلاجي إن قضاء اللَّه يتأسس في الاختيار والرفض على علمه السابق بأخلاق البشر، فالذين رأى بسابق علمه أنهم يحفظون وصاياه عيَّنهم للخلاص، وأما الباقون فللدينونة. وإن فداء المسيح عام لكن الأطفال لا يحتاجون إليه، لأن الذين يحتاجون إليه هم الذين أخطأوا بالفعل.*

*6 - كيف نشأ النظام المتوسط بين الأغسطيني والبيلاجي المُسمّى بالشبيه بالبيلاجي؟*
** لما اشتدَّ الخصام في شأن النظام البيلاجي شرع يوحنا كاسيانوس في إنشاء نظام متوسط بين الأغسطيني والبيلاجي سُمّي الشبيه بالبيلاجي. (ويُقال إن كاسيانوس سوري الأصل تربّى في الكنيسة الشرقية ثم انتقل إلى مرسيليا في فرنسا نحو سنة 412م ليخدم مصالح الرهبنة). ومبادئ هذا المذهب الجوهرية هي نفس مبادئ النظام المعروف الآن بالأرميني الذي سيأتي ذكره. وكان من أشهر المناضلين عنه فوستوس أسقف ريز في فرنسا من سنة 427-480م. وقبلت الكنيسة الشرقية جوهر هذا التعليم، واشتهر مدة من الزمان في الكنيسة الغربية حتى حكم ببطله سنودسان انعقدا في أورانج وفالانسيا في فرنسا سنة 529م. وفي القرن الثالث عشر اشتهر توما الأكويني صاحب كتاب «الخلاصة اللاهوتية» في المحاماة عن النظام الأغسطيني، على أن الكنيسة الكاثوليكية مالت منذ زمن الإصلاح إلى النظام الشبيه بالبيلاجي.*

*7 - ما هي علاقة النظام الأغسطيني بالكلفيني؟*
** بعد أن انتشر نظام الشبيه بالبيلاجي اشتهر النظام الأغسطيني بأنه هو إيمان الكنيسة الغربية. ولم يكن لإنسان من غير رجال الوحي تأثير عام بين الكاثوليك والإنجيليين كما كان لأغسطينوس. وقد تبع النظام الكلفيني (نسبة إلى جون كلفن الذي عاش من سنة 1509-1564م) النظام الأغسطيني.*
*8 - ما هما القسمان العظيمان اللذان انقسم إليهما كل الإنجيليين؟*
** انقسموا منذ عهد الإصلاح إلى قسمين عظيمين، هما «اللوثريون» الذين تبعوا في نظامهم اللاهوتي آراء لوثر وميلانكثون.. و«المصلحون» وهم الذين تبعوا آراء كلفن وقبلوا تفاسيره.*
*9 - في أي وقت وفي أي الأحوال نشأ التعليم الأرميني؟*
** كان يعقوب أرمينيوس أستاذاً لعلم اللاهوت في جامعة ليدن بهولندا من سنة 1602 حتى موته سنة 1609م. ومع أنه كان راعياً لكنيسة هولندا الكلفينية، إلا أنه حامى أولاً سراً ثم جهراً عن النظام اللاهوتي الذي أُطلق عليه اسمه، وانتشر بسرعة رغم ما اعترضه من المقاومة من المعتبَرين في الكنيسة. وبعد فترة قصيرة قدم الأرمينيون خمس عقائد تعبّر عن إيمانهم بالتعيين السابق والنعمة، فاشتدَّ الجدال في شأن تلك العقائد بين الكلفينيين والأرمينيين. ولما عجزت كل الوسائط عن تسكيت المختلفين طلب ديوان الولاية العام انعقاد سنودس في دورت بهولندا، فاجتمع في سنتي 1618 و1619 وحُكم فيه بالإجماع ضد التعليم الأرميني وأُثبت إيمان الكنائس المصلحة العام الكلفيني.*
*10 - ما هي المبادئ الرئيسية الخاصة في النظامين البيلاجي والسوسيني؟*
** أخص تلك المبادئ هي:*
*أولاً: الثيولوجيا والكريستولوجيا (أي ما يتعلق من التعليم باللَّه والمسيح):*
*(1)  وحدة اللاهوت:*
*(أ) هذه الوحدة تنفي الامتيازات الأقنومية في اللاهوت.*
*(ب) المسيح هو إنسان فقط.*
*(ج) الروح القدس هو مجرد تأثير إلهي لا أقنوم.*
*(2) الصفات الإلهية:*
*(أ) ليس في اللَّه مبدأ العدل العقابي ولا ما يمنع قبوله الخطاة إذا تابوا.*
*(ب) معرفة الحوادث المتوقف حدوثها على حوادث أخرى غير ممكنة، ومعرفة اللَّه السابقة لا تمتد إليها.*

*ثانياً: الأنثروبولوجيا (أي ما يتعلق من التعليم بالإنسان):*
*(1) خلق الإنسان بدون طبيعة أدبية ذاتية، وأما صورة اللَّه التي قيل إنه خُلق عليها فلا تشمل القداسة.*
*(2) ارتكب آدم بأكله من الشجرة المنهيّ عنها خطية فعلية، استوجب بها غضب اللَّه. غير أنه مع ذلك حفظ نفس تلك الطبيعة الأخلاقية وذلك الميل الأخلاقي اللذين خُلِق عليهما وأوصلهما إلى ذريته.*
*(3) لا يُحسب ذنب معصية آدم على ذريته.*
*(4) للإنسان الآن قدرة ذاتية على إتمام كل واجباته كما كان في كل حين. ولكن لما كانت الأحوال التي تتكوَّن فيها الآن طبيعته أقل موافقة من أحوال آدم، كان أضعف من آدم، فانحط الالتزام والقدرة، لأن اللَّه غير محدود في رحمته. والإنسان خُلق أصلاً قابلاً للموت وكان عتيداً أن يموت، سواء أخطأ أم لم يخطئ.*

*ثالثاً: السوتيريولوجيا (أي ما يتعلق من التعليم بالخلاص):*
*(1) القصد الأعظم في رسالة المسيح هو أن يعلِّم ويؤكد الحقائق التي يتردد فيها العقل البشري، وهو يفعل هذا بواسطة تعليمه ومثاله.*
*(2) لم يمارس المسيح وظيفة كاهن على الأرض، ولكنه يمارسها في السماء فقط، بطريقة نجهلها.*
*(3) وظيفة المسيح الخصوصية هي التعليم، فإنه وضع ناموساً جديداً، وأعطى مثالاً حسناً للحياة المقدسة، وعلَّم ذاتية اللَّه، وأوضح تعليم الحياة الآتية بقيامته.*
*(4) كان موت المسيح ضرورياً لأجل الاستعداد لقيامته فقط، وقُصد به أيضاً التأثير الأخلاقي في الخطاة واستمالتهم إلى التوبة عن الخطية، وتأكيد طول أناة اللَّه لهم، لأن إرضاء العدل الإلهي غير ضروري (بموجب رأيهم) وهو لا يمكن أن يتم بواسطة آلام نيابية.*

*11 - ما هي المبادئ الرئيسية في النظامين الشبيه بالبيلاجي والأرميني؟*
** هي ما يأتي:*
*أولاً: الثيولوجيا (أي الكلام في اللَّه):*
*(1) العدل العقابي صفة إلهية، غير أن تركه ممكن لأنه اختياري لا ضروري.*
*(2) تعيين اللَّه السابق لا يمتد إلى إرادة الإنسان الحرة، واختيار البشر الأزلي للخلاص غير مطلق، ولكنه يتوقف على معرفة اللَّه السابقة بما يبديه البشر من الإيمان والطاعة.*

*ثانياً: الأنثروبولوجيا (أي عِلم الإنسان):*
*(1) لم تُخلَق الطبيعة الأخلاقية في الإنسان، بل هي نتيجة اختيار الإنسان ذاته.*
*(2) تستلزم الحرية والمسؤولية بالضرورة أن الإنسان يقدر أن يعمل ما يختاره، سواء كان خيراً أو شراً.*
*(3) يرفضون غالباً حسبان ذنب معصية آدم الأولى على ذريته شرعاً. ولا ينكرون ولادة البشر عموماً بطبيعة فاسدة.*
*(4) الإنسان لا يقدر أن ينشئ عملاً صالحاً ولا أن ينفذه بمجرد قوته دون مساعدة إلهية، لكن كل إنسان له قدرة من تلقاء نفسه أن يعمل مع النعمة العامة أو يقاومها. والذي يجعل الخاطئ قديساً هو حُسن أو سوء استعماله للنعمة.*
*(5) النعمة الإلهية هي الحثّ الأخلاقي لا فعل إلهي مطلق يجدد النفس ويجذبها إلى اللَّه.*
*(6) القديسون على الدوام عرضة للسقوط من النعمة والهلاك.*
*ثالثاً: السوتيريولوجيا (أي الفكر اللاهوتي عن الخلاص):*
*(1) صنع المسيح بنفسه كفارة نيابية عن البشر الخطاة لكنه لم يَنُب عنهم باحتمال عقاب الشريعة الكامل ولا ما يعادله تماماً. غير أن اللَّه قَبِل آلامه كرَماً منه عوضاً عن ذلك العقاب.*

*(2) موت المسيح هو عن جميع البشر بلا فرق، ليس فقط لأنه كافٍ ويوافق ذلك، بل لأنه أيضاً حسب قصد الآب في بَذْل الابن، وقصد الابن في موته. ويوافقهم في هذا القول عدد ليس بقليل من الكلفينيين.*

*(3) قبول نيابة المسيح عن الخطاة وترك إجراء العقاب عليهم يُحسبان تغاضياً عن إجراء الشريعة الإلهية، لا إتمام ذلك.*

*(4) نيابة المسيح عن الخطاة لسبب موافقتها لطبيعة اللَّه ولمصالح حكمه العام مكَّنته من تقديم الخلاص للبشر بشروط سهلة. وعلى ذلك فالإنجيل شريعة جديدة يطلب الإيمان والطاعة الإنجيلية بدل المطلوب الأصلي وهو الطاعة التامة للشريعة التي قدمها المسيح.*

*(5) تُمنح تأثيرات الروح القدس الكافية، وعطية النعمة المخلِّصة، والفُرص الكافية لنوال الخلاص لجميع البشر ذاتياً.*
*(6) يمكن لجميع البشر، ومن الواجب عليهم في هذه الحياة أن يبلغوا الكمال الإنجيلي الذي يوصف بأنه الخلاص التام، الذي ينشأ عن المحبة التامة، ويعملوا كل ما يطلبه الإنجيل منّا.*

*12 - ما هي باختصار أركان النظام الكلفيني؟*
** هي ما يأتي:*
*أولاً: الثيولوجيا:*
*(1) اللَّه ذو سلطان مطلق غير محدود في حكمته وبرّه وإحسانه وقدرته، وقد عيَّن منذ الأزل كل ما يحدث حسب رأي مشيئته.*
*(2) العدل العقابي من صفات الطبيعة الإلهية الضرورية الراسخة، وهو يستلزم العقاب التام لكل خطية. ولا توقِف المشيئة الإلهية إجراءه ولا تعدِل عنه.*
*ثانياً: الكريستولوجيا: (الكلام في المسيح)*
*الوسيط هو أقنوم إلهي أزلي، وهو إله تام وإنسان تام معاً في شخص واحد. ومع أن طبيعتيه اتحدتا إلا أنهما لا تزالان غير مختلطتين، وهما متميزتان، وصفات كل منهما متميّزة وغير ممتزجة.*

*ثالثاً: الأنثروبولوجيا: (الكلام في الإنسان)*
* (1) خلق اللَّه الإنسان في حالة البراءة الطبيعية والعقلية والأخلاقية، وبطبيعة أخلاقية ذاتية.*
*(2) حُسب ذنب معصية آدم الأولى حالاً بقضاء اللَّه الشرعي على كل واحد من نسله منذ وجوده قبل أن يقوم بأي عمل. على أن ذنبه شرعي لا ذاتي.*
*(3) يولد الناس تحت الدينونة شرعاً، ليس لهم من تأثيرات الروح القدس التي تتوقّف عليها حياتهم الروحية شيءٌ، إلا على سبيل النعمة.*
*(4) مِن ثمّ يأتي البشر إلى العمل الأخلاقي خالين من البِر الأصلي الذي خلق عليه آدم، وبميل سابق غالب في طبيعتهم إلى الخطية. وهو نفسه نوعٌ من الإثم يُعرَف بالخطية الأصلية ويستحق العقاب. ولكن لا يهلك أحد لمجرد تلك الخطية، بفضل كفارة المسيح.*
*(5) تحفظ طبيعة الإنسان منذ السقوط قوى العقل الذاتية (التي جُبلت عليها) من الضمير والإرادة الحرة وغيرهما، ولذلك لا يزال الإنسان فاعلاً أخلاقياً مسؤولاً، مع أنه ميت روحياً وخالٍ من كل ميل إلى الطاعة الروحية، وغير قادر أن يغيّر قلبه، ولا هو كفؤٌ وحده ليتمم شيئاً من الواجبات الناشئة من علاقته باللَّه.*

*رابعاً: السوتيريولوجيا: (الكلام في الخلاص)*
*(1) خلاص الإنسان هو من النعمة المجانية لأن لله الحق أن لا يخلّص أحداً، كما أن له الحق أن يخلّص الكل، وأن يخلّص البعض دون غيرهم حسب مسرَّته.*
*(2) مارس المسيح وظيفة وسيط لإتمام العهد الأزلي الذي أُقيم بينه وبين الآب، ولذلك قدَّم نفسه كفارة عن البشر عموماً. وقد اختار اللَّه له شعباً من جميع الأمم هم المؤمنون به. وبطاعته وآلامه أكمل كل الواجبات الناتجة عن علاقتهم العهدية بالناموس، واحتمل عنهم القصاص، وتمم لأجلهم ما كان ينبغي عليهم أن يتمموه من المطالب الإلهية، ووفّى العدل الإلهي حقه، ونال لهم وعد الحياة الأبدية، وأرسل الروح القدس لينير قلوبهم ويجددها ويقدسها وينميها في الإيمان والتقوى، ونتيجةً لذلك يتركون الخطية ويتمسكون بالمسيح بالتوبة والإيمان، ويجاهدون في الحياة الروحية.*
*والخلاصة أن المسيح، بواسطة آلامه، احتمل بالنيابة عنهم ما استحقوه من العقاب، وبواسطة طاعته تمم بالنيابة عنهم مطالب العهد التي عليها تتوقف سعادتهم الأبدية. وبهذا أرضى اللَّه، وجعل المصالحة ممكنة، وحصَّل التبرير التام والخلاص الأبديّ لكل مَن يقبله ويؤمن به (راجع فصل 35 س 5).*
*(3) فتح المسيح بموته باب المصالحة بالفداء للخطاة جميعاً، وأكَّد خلاص المؤمنين المختارين. ويخصص الروح القدس الفداء الذي أكمله المسيح لجميع المختارين في الوقت المعيَّن. وهو يفعل ذلك بعمل قوته الفعَّال الذاتي في طبيعتهم الروحية التي جدَّدها هو، ويأتي بهم إلى الإيمان والتوبة والطاعة المقبولة. ويتم ذلك كله بتغيير الإنسان حتى يتوب ويؤمن بإرادته واختياره.*
*(4) التبرير هو عمل اللَّه الشرعي الذي به يُحسب لنا بر المسيح الكامل الناتج من طاعته التامة للناموس، ويعتبرنا ويعاملنا بمقتضى ذلك، فيعلن لنا أن الشريعة قد استوفت كل ما تطلبه منّا من العقاب، ويمنحنا بنعمته حق الحصول على كل الإنعام والمكافأة المشروطة في عهد آدم الأصلي بناء على الطاعة الكاملة.*
*(5) لا يمكن بلوغ الكمال الأخلاقي المطلق في هذه الحياة. ومع أن تيقُّن الخلاص ليس من جوهر الإيمان، لكنه ممكن. بل يجب على كل مؤمن أن يجدَّ في الحصول على كمال يقين خلاصه الشخصي، وأن يترك ما وراءه، ويسعى طالباً الكمال في كل الأشياء.*
*(6) مع أن كل مؤمن إذا تُرك لنفسه يسقط حالاً، ومع أن أكثر المؤمنين يسقطون سقطات كثيرة وقتية، إلا أن اللَّه يحفظ كل المؤمنين حتى أضعفهم من الارتداد الدائم بواسطة عمل نعمته في قلوبهم، وبموجب شروط عهد النعمة الأزلي وقصد المسيح في موته.*
*13 - ما هي حقيقة الإصلاح الديني الذي بدأ في القرن السادس عشر، وكيف نشأ، وما هي نتائجه في تاريخ الكنيسة؟*
** نعتبر إصلاح القرن السادس عشر أعظم الحوادث التي جرت في التاريخ المسيحي بعد قيام المسيحية. ولم يكن إصلاحاً ظاهراً فقط ولا مجرد رجوع إلى الفكر الأغسطيني، بل كان تجديداً داخلياً عميقاً وتقدماً متسعاً بالغاً زهت فيه الكنيسة وارتقت حالتها فوق ما كانت في جميع قرونها السالفة منذ موت يوحنا الرسول إلى ذلك الحين. ومع أنه ظهر في القرن 16 إلا أنه استمد مبادئه وتعاليمه من فم المسيح ورسله الملهَمين، وكان تعمُّقاً في فهم معنى الإنجيل أبلغ من تعمُّق أغسطينوس، فأدخل المسيحية في طور جديد تجاه الضلال لم يُرَ له مثيل من قَبل في تاريخ الكنيسة. وكان بالحقيقة مناداةً بحرية الإنجيل على ما وُصفت في رسالتي بولس إلى أهل رومية وغلاطية، وتحريراً عظيماً من السلطان البشري في الكنيسة، وختماً للحرية التي حررنا بها المسيح. وقد رفع شأن الشعب، ونشر عقيدة كهنوت المؤمنين العام، وعلَّم صريحاً شركة النفس المؤمنة مع المسيح مباشرةً، وأزال الموانع الإكليريكية والطقسية التي حجبت عن عيون البشر نور الإنجيل الساطع.*
*ونحن لا نحتقر كنيسة القرون الوسطى، فقد كانت مُستودع الإصلاح، وحافظة كنوز العلم القديم، وكانت في وقتها بركة لا توصف لأهل عصرها ونوراً لأهل تلك القرون المظلمة، وقد غذَّتها بالديانة المسيحية، وإن كانت على هيئة ملكوت يهودي على صورة العهد القديم، مع كهنوت وشرائع وفرائض وطقوس. وأكملت تلك الكنيسة سعيها في نشر المسيحية للأمم البربرية في الغرب والشمال وعلَّمتهم. وتمكنت من إزاحة غيوم الجهالة التي أحدقت بها.*

*ولو كان الإصلاح الإنجيلي مجرد إلغاءٍ للبابوية لخسر قوته من عهد طويل. ولكنه كان يبني حق الإنجيل ويهدم أركان الضلال ويرفع شأن كلمة اللَّه فوق حكمة البشر، فكان عملاً سامياً في قصده وغايته، وقد نشأ من سؤال الضمير: كيف يتبرر الخاطئ أمام اللَّه؟ الذي هو نفس السؤال القديم: «ماذا أفعل لكي أخلص؟». فكان جواب المصلحين: إنه التبرير بالإيمان، باستحقاق عمل المسيح، كما جاء في الأسفار المقدسة. ولم يكن قصدهم بالإيمان مجرد التسليم العقلي والخضوع الأعمى لسلطان الكنيسة، بل الإيمان الحي بالمسيح المثمر في الطاعة الاختيارية واتكال القلب والمحبة الشخصية وتسليم النفس بدون شروط للمسيح على أنه المخلص من الخطية والموت. فإن رياسة المسيح وكفايته للمؤمن، وكفاية إنجيله أن يكون دستوراً للإيمان والعمل والحياة الطاهرة، هي عنصر الإصلاح الحي، وجوهر التعليم الإنجيلي. وقد نشأ عن ذلك الإصلاح تجديد علم اللاهوت وحياة الكنيسة، وبدء تاريخ جديد للعالم.*
*وكان المصلحون من رجال الكنيسة الكاثوليكية، وكان أكثرهم من رجال الإكليروس فيها. ولم يخطر على بالهم في بادئ الأمر أن يتركوا كنيستهم، بل كان قصدهم الوحيد أن ينقّوها بواسطة كلمة اللَّه، فبقوا فيها كما بقي الرسل في شركة آبائهم حتى أُخرجوا منها عنوةً بعد أن رفض البابا إجابة طلبهم في الإصلاح.*

*14 - ما هي أوجه الاختلاف بين الكنائس التقليدية والكنيسة الإنجيلية؟*
** تتلخَّص أوجه الاختلاف في الآتي:*
*(1) الكتاب المقدس: يعتقد الإنجيليون بسلطان الكتاب المقدس المطلق وأنه القانون الوحيد المعصوم للإيمان والعمل. ويعتقد التقليديون أن الكتاب والتقليد هما معاً قانون الإيمان. ولا يرفض الإنجيليون كل التقاليد على الإطلاق، بل ينكرون منها ما يتعارض مع الكتاب المقدس.*
*(2) التبرير: وهو جوهر الديانة الداخلية، فالإنجيليون يعلّمون أن التبرير بنعمة اللَّه المجانية، بالإيمان الحي بالمسيح على أنه المخلص الوحيد الكافي، فيُحسَب بر المسيح الفادي للنفس المؤمنة. ويقول التقليديون إن التبرير يتم بالأعمال الصالحة أكثر من الإيمان. ويعتقد الإنجيليون بضرورة الأعمال الصالحة على أنها ثمار التبرير وبرهانه، لا أنها وسائله أو شروطه.*
*(3) الكهنوت: فعند الإنجيليين كل المؤمنين كهنة لله (بمعنى اصطلاح العهد الجديد لا القديم). وعند التقليديين يُحصر الكهنوت في الكاهن. وهكذا تحرَّر الإنجيليون من العبودية لتعليم الكهنة وسياستهم، وصارت للإنجيليين مشاركة في مصالح كنيستهم، بحسب تعليم بطرس الذي استعمل كلمة «رعية» (1بط 5: 3) للمؤمنين ودعا كل المسيحيين حجارة حية في بيت اللَّه الروحي يقدمون ذبائح روحية، وجنساً مختاراً وكهنوتاً ملوكياً وأمة مقدسة وشعب اقتناء، يخبرون بفضائل الذي دعاهم من الظلمة إلى نوره العجيب (1بط 2: 5، 9، 5: 1-4 ورؤ 1: 6، 5: 10 و20 :6). ولذلك لا يمكن تحويل المبادئ الأساسية في الكنيستين الإنجيلية والتقليدية إلى قانون واحد دون رفض تعليم إحداهما.*
*غير أن في المذاهب التقليدية مبادئ إنجيلية، كما أن في تعاليم بعض المذاهب الإنجيلية ميلاً إلى الطقوس والفرائض البشرية. ولكن إذا نظرنا إلى الصفة الغالبة في كل من النظامين نرى المقارنات الآتية:*
*(1) الإنجيلية هي كنيسة الحرية (غل 5: 1) والتقليدية هي كنائس الخضوع للسلطان الإكليريكي. والأولى هي على الخصوص ذاتية تجعل الدين من الأمور الشخصية، والثانية كنسيّة تجعل الكنيسة تنوب عن أفرادها. فالإنجيلي يؤمن بناءً على شهادة أقوال اللَّه واختباره، والتقليدي يؤمن بناءً على شهادة الكنيسة وإرشادها.*

*(2) الكنيسة الإنجيلية كنيسة الإنجيل على بساطته الروحية، والكنيسة التقليدية كنيسة الناموس والنُّسك والكهنوت والطقوس. فالإنجيلي يلجأ للإعلان الإلهي والعقل والضمير، والتقليدي يلجأ للكنيسة وآرائها.*

*(3) الكنيسة الإنجيلية هي كنيسة الكتاب المقدس، والتقليدية هي كنيسة التقليد. الأولى توجِّه الشعب إلى رأس النبع، الذي هو الإعلان الإلهي. والثانية توجِّهه لآراء الكهنوت. فالإنجيلية تجتهد في نشر الكتاب المقدس على أنه كتاب الشعب، والتقليدية لا تهتم بتعليم الكتاب وتوزيعه بين الشعب، وترفع سلطان التقليد عليه.*

*(4) الإنجيلية هي كنيسة شركة النفس مباشرة مع المسيح بواسطة الإيمان الشخصي، والتقليدية هي الشركة بواسطة الكنيسة، التي تعارض معاشرة المؤمن مع مخلّصه لأنها تقيم وسطاء ثانويين. فالإنجيلي يصلي مباشرة للمسيح، والتقليدي غالباً لا يقترب إليه إلا بشفاعة القديسين.*

*(5) تضع الكنيسة الإنجيلية المسيح قبل الكنيسة وتحسب الاقتداء به دليلاً على التقوى الصحيحة. وتضع الكنيسة التقليدية الكنيسة قبل المسيح، وتحسب الأمانة لها شرط التقوى وقياسها.*
*(6) تعلِّم الإنجيلية أن الخلاص يتوقف على الإيمان بالمسيح، وتعلّم التقليدية أن الخلاص يتوقف على الشركة معها.*
*(7) الإنجيلية هي كنيسة الشعب المسيحي، والتقليدية هي كنيسة الكاهن، ولذلك تفرز الكهنة عن العامة بقدر ما يمكنها، بالتربية والبتولية والملابس.*
*(8) الإنجيلية تقوم بالاقتناع العقلي الشخصي والاختبار الداخلي، والتقليدية تقوم بالفرائض الخارجية وحفظ الطقوس، والطاعة للسلطان الكنسي. الإنجيلية تحسب الإيمان الحي مبدأ الحياة، والتقليدية تحسب الأعمال الصالحة شرط التبرير.*
*ومع ذلك ينبغي ألاّ ننسى أن بين الكنيسة التقليدية وشعبها فرقاً، وأنه يجب على الإنجيليين أن يكونوا كرماء صابرين طويلي الأناة وعديمي التعصُّب مع الجميع.*

*15 - ما هي وجوه الاتفاق بين الكنائس الشرقية والتقليدية والإنجيلية؟*
** تتفق هذه الكنائس في قبول الأسفار المقدسة وقوانين الإيمان المسكونية التي تقبلها كل الفِرق المسيحية تقريباً. وقد توضَّح تفصيلاً في الآتي:*
*أولاً: التعليم في دستور الإيمان والأعمال:*
*يعتقدون بالوحي الإلهي وبسلطان الأسفار القانونية في ما يتعلق بالإيمان والسلوك (خلافاً للعقليين).*
*ثانياً: التعليم في اللَّه:*
*(1) وحدة الجوهر الإلهي (خلافاً للإلحاد أو الاعتقاد بآلهة كثيرة).*
*(2) تثليث أقانيم اللاهوت الأقدس وهي الآب والابن والروح القدس الخالق والفادي والمقدِّس (خلافاً للتعليم الأريوسي والسوسيني وتعليم منكري لاهوت المسيح).*
*(3) الصفات الإلهية الكاملة. وهي القدرة على كل شيء، والحضور في كل مكان، والعلم بكل شيء، والحكمة والقداسة والعدل والمحبة والرحمة الخ.*
*(4) خلق اللَّه العالم بكلمة قدرته ومصدر مشيئته، من لا شيء، لأجل مجده وسعادة مخلوقاته (خلافاً للماديين ومعتقدي ألوهية الكون ومنكري وجود اللَّه).*
*(5) يدير اللَّه العالم بعنايته الإلهية (خلافاً لأصحاب نظرية النشوء والارتقاء بصورتها الكفرية).*
*ثالثاً: التعليم في الإنسان:*
*(1) البراءة الأصلية. أي أن الإنسان خُلق على صورة اللَّه في العقل والحرية والطهارة والقداسة، على أنه معرّضٌ للتجربة وقابل للسقوط.*
*(2) السقوط. ومن لوازمه الخطية والموت والفساد والاحتياج للخلاص (خلافاً للتعليم البيلاجي).*
*(3) الفداء بالمسيح (مع الفرق العظيم في اتخاذ وسطاء غيره).*
*رابعاً: التعليم في المسيح:*
*(1) تجسُّد الكلمة الأزلي أي الأقنوم الثاني في الثالوث الأقدس.*
*(2) المسيح إله وإنسان معاً.*
*(3) قبول تاريخ حياة المسيح الإنجيلي في ما يتعلق بالحَبل العجيب به، وبكماله البريء من الخطايا، وبصلبه وموته ودفنه وقيامته وصعوده إلى السماء وجلوسه عن يمين اللَّه الآب، ومجيئه ثانيةً.*
*(4) المسيح نبيّنا وكاهننا وملكنا إلى الأبد.*
*(5) وساطة المسيح بالكفارة، أي موته لأجل خطايانا وقيامته لأجل تبريرنا.*

*خامساً: التعليم في الروح القدس:*
*(1) أقنومية الروح القدس الإلهية.*
*(2) انبثاقه الأزلي من الآب وإرسال الآب والابن إياه إلى العالم في وقت معلوم.*
*(3) عمله الإلهي في التجديد والتقديس.*

*سادساً: التعليم في الخلاص:*
*(1) التعيين السابق الأزلي واختيار المؤمنين للخلاص.*
*(2) الدعوة بواسطة الإنجيل.*
*(3) التجديد والرجوع لله، أي ضرورة التوبة والإيمان.*
*(4) التبرير والتقديس، أي لزوم مغفرة الخطايا والحياة المقدسة.*
*(5) تمجيد المؤمنين في ملكوت اللَّه.*
*سابعاً: التعليم في الكنيسة:*
*(1) منشأ كنيسة المسيح الجامعة ونظامها هما من اللَّه.*
*(2) الصفات الجوهرية للكنيسة الجامعة هي الوحدة والجامعية والقداسة، وعدم إمكان هدمها، ومحاربتها للشر، وتأكيد انتصارها.*
*(3) لزوم خدام الإنجيل (والخلاف هو في المقام والعمل).*
*(4) لزوم التبشير بالإنجيل (والخلاف هو في كيفية إجراء ذلك).*
*(5) للكنيسة أسرار، والسر هو علامة منظورة وختم، وهو من وسائط النعمة.*
*(6) المعمودية علامة لمغفرة الخطايا.*
*(7) العشاء الرباني تذكار موت المسيح الكفاري عن الخطايا (والخلاف في تحوُّل الخبز والخمر إلى لحم ودم).*
*ثامناً: التعليم في الآخرة:*
*(1) الموت بسبب الخطية.*
*(2) خلود النفس.*
*(3) مجيء المسيح ثانية.*
*(4) القيامة العامة.*
*(5) المسيح هو ديّان العالم.*
*(6) السماء وجهنم أو سعادة القديسين الأبدية وشقاوة الأشرار الدائمة.*

*16 - ما هي التعاليم التي تتفق فيها الكنيستان الشرقية والتقليدية، والتعاليم التي تختلفان فيها؟*
** أولاً – الاتفاقات هي:*
*(1) قبول تعاليم القوانين الثلاثة الأولى المسكونية، أي الرسولي والنيقوي والأثناسي، ما عدا كلمة «والابن» التي أضافها الغربيون على قانون الإيمان النيقوي، وكذلك كلمة «والابن» في القانون الأثناسي.*
*(2) التعاليم الآتية التي نشأت بعد نشر القوانين المسكونية (وهي مرفوضة عند الإنجيليين) وهي:*
*(أ) سلطان التقليد الكنسي وعقيدة أنه دستور للإيمان مع الكتاب المقدس.*
*(ب) شفاعة مريم العذراء والقديسين وصورهم (لا تماثيلهم) وذخائرهم.*
*(ج) عصمة الكنيسة، غير أن الكنيسة التقليدية تحصر العصمة في المنصب التقليدي، والكنيسة الشرقية في المجامع المسكونية السبعة وفي مجمع البطاركة.*
*(د) التبرير بالإيمان والأعمال معاً أي أن الإيمان والأعمال شرطان للتبرير.*
*(هـ) الأسرار السبعة مع فرق زهيد في ما يتعلق بالتثبيت والمسحة.*
*(و) التجديد بواسطة المعمودية، وضرورة المعمودية بالماء للخلاص.*
*(ز) الحِل الكهنوتي من الخطايا بالسلطان الإلهي.*
*(ح) استحالة الخبز والخمر بعد تقديسهما والسجود لهما (انظر فصل 45 س 25 عن الكنيسة وفرائضها).*
*(ط) ذبيحة القداس لأجل الأحياء والأموات. وهذا هو محور العبادة عندهم، وأما التبشير فثانوي.*
*(ي) الصلاة لأجل الموتى.*

*ثانياً - ما تختلفان فيه:*
*(1) الكتاب المقدس: لم تمنع الكنيسة الشرقية استعمال الشعب للكتاب المقدس كما فعلت الكنيسة الكاثوليكية.*

*(2) انبثاق الروح القدس الأزلي (لا إرساله الزمني) من الابن، فإن الكنيسة الغربية تعتقد به والشرقية تنكره.*

*(3) رياسة البابا وعصمته. فالكنيسة الغربية تعتقد أنهما حجر الزاوية في الإيمان المسيحي، والشرقية ترفضهما مطلقاً، وتحسبهما من تعاليم ضد المسيح.*

*(4) الحبل بمريم العذراء بلا دنس، الذي نادى به الكاثوليك سنة 1854م.*

*(5) زواج أصحاب الدرجات الكهنوتية الأقل. فالكنيسة الشرقية تجيزه، والغربية تمنعه حيثما استطاعت.*

*(6) منع كأس الأفخارستيا عن الشعب عند الكاثوليك.*

*(7) أسلوب ممارسة عدة من الطقوس والفرائض. ومما تنفرد فيه الكنيسة الشرقية تغطيس المعتمد ثلاث مرات عوضاً عن السكب أو الرش، واستعمال الخمير في الأفخارستيا عوضاً عن الفطير، والصلاة للروح القدس ليبارك العناصر المقدسة، وشركة الأطفال في العشاء الرباني، ودهن الأطفال المعتمدين بالميرون، وتكرار المسحة في المرض.*
*17 - ما هي التعاليم التي تتفق فيها الكنيستان الشرقية والإنجيلية، والتعاليم التي تختلفان فيها؟*
**  أولاً – ما تتفقان فيه:*
*(1) الإيمان بالكتاب المقدس وقبول تعاليم قوانين الإيمان الثلاثة الأولى المسكونية (انظر سؤال 15).*
*(2) تتفقان في رفض ما يأتي:*
*(أ) رياسة البابا وعصمته. (ب) الحبل بمريم العذراء بلا دنس. (ج) منع الكأس عن الشعب. (د) بتولية الكهنة والشمامسة الإلزامية. (غير أن الكنيسة الشرقية تمنع زواج الكاهن ثانية، وتأمر ببتولية الأساقفة).*

*ثانياً - ما تختلفان فيه:*
*(1) انبثاق الروح القدس الأزلي (لا إرساله الزمني): هل هو من الآب وحده، أو من الآب والابن معاً. ويتفق الإنجيليون والكاثوليك في انبثاق الروح الأزلي. ولم يكن هذا الموضوع في عصر الإصلاح موضوع بحث، ولا جرى عليه جدال وخصام، فاتّخذته الكنائس المصلحة أمراً مسلّماً به. غير أن بعض اللاهوتيين يميلون إلى تقليل أهمية هذه المسألة كموضوعٍ للخلاف بين الشرقيين والغربيين، كما تبين في قرار مؤتمر بون سنة 1874م المؤلّف من نوَّاب من الكاثوليك القدماء والكنيسة الشرقية وبعض أساقفة وقسوس الكنيسة الأسقفية. وقد قامت هذه المسألة حاجزاً بين الشرق والغرب منذ أكثر من ألف سنة: هل انبثاق الروح الأزلي هو من الآب وحده، أو هل هو من الآب والابن معاً؟ فالكنيسة الشرقية (حفظاً لشأن الآب في الثالوث الأقدس) اعتقدت بالانبثاق من الآب وحده. والكنيسة الغربية (حفظاً لشأن الابن في الثالوث) اعتقدت بالانبثاق من الآب والابن معاً. غير أنه لا فرق بينهما في أن الروح القدس مرسَلٌ من الآب والابن معاً لإتمام مقاصد إلهية في عمل الفداء (يو 14: 26 و15: 26 و16: 7). ولا فرق أيضاً من جهة عمله الخاص في تجديد القلب وتقديسه.*
*(2) التعاليم التي نشأت بعد نشر القوانين الثلاثة الأولى المسكونية: الرسولي والنيقوي والأثناسي (كما ذكرنا في سؤال 16) فإن الكنيسة الشرقية تتفق فيها مع الغربية ضد الإنجيليين.*
*18 - ما هي التعاليم التي تتفق فيها الكنيستان التقليدية والإنجيلية، والتي تختلفان فيها؟*
** تتفقان فيما ذكرناه في إجابة س 15.*
*وأما ما تختلفان فيه فهو:*
*(1) دستور الإيمان: تعتبر الكنيسة التقليدية أن الكتاب المقدس والتقليد هما معاً دستور الإيمان. بينما يقول الإنجيليون أن الكتاب المقدس هو القانون الوحيد المعصوم للإيمان والأعمال، وهو كافٍ لإرشادنا إلى الخلاص وأن له سلطاناً على كل ما سواه.*

*(2) الكتاب المقدس: وحوله اختلافات، منها:*
*(أ) عدد الأسفار القانونية: فإن أسفار العهد القديم الأبوكريفية تدخل عند التقليديين في الأسفار القانونية، والإنجيليون لا يحسبونها.*
*(ب) مطالعة الشعب للكتاب المقدس ونشره بين الناس: لا تستحسن الكنيسة التقليدية ذلك، والإنجيلية تنادي بلزومه وتسعى في توزيعه، لأن تعاليمها مؤسسة على الكتاب المقدس فقط.*

*(3) مواضيع العبادة: وهي عند التقليديين:*
*(أ) اللَّه (ب) مريم العذراء (ج) الملائكة والقديسون (د) صور القديسين وذخائرهم. وعند الإنجيليين اللَّه فقط. فالتقليدي يقترب إلى المسيح بوسطاء من البشر، ويجعل عبادته لمريم العذراء تنوب عن عبادته ليسوع. والإنجيلي يقترب إلى المسيح مباشرة، ويصلي له باعتبار أنه كاهنه ومخلّصه العظيم الوحيد الكافي له، وشفيعه عن الآب. (لتفصيل الكلام على الوساطة التقليدية انظر فصل 32 س 6 و7 وفصل 35 س 30 و31).*

*4 - الحالة الأصلية: «قال اللَّه نعمل الإنسان على صورتنا كشبهنا» (تك 1: 26). تقول الكنيسة التقليدية إن المقصود بكلمة «صورتنا» غير المقصود بكلمة «شبهنا» فكلمة «صورتنا» تعني أن الإنسان عاقل حرّ الاختيار، وإن كلمة «شبهنا» تعني أنه يشبه اللَّه بما ناله من موهبة القداسة الأصلية، فقد وشّحه اللَّه بالبر والقداسة بعد أن خلقه على صورته. أما الكنيسة الإنجيلية فتقول إن المقصود بكلمتي «صورتنا وشبهنا» هو واحد، لأن صورة اللَّه التي خُلق عليها الإنسان أصلاً تشمل البر والقداسة.*
*(5) الخطية الأصلية: يعلّم التقليديون أن الخطية الأصلية عيبٌ سلبيٌ، أو ضياع موهبة القداسة الأصلية المشار إليها بكلمة «كشبهنا» (تك 1: 26) (أي ضياع مشابهة اللَّه لا صورته). وهم يقولون إنه يزول تماماً بالمعمودية. ويعلّم الإنجيليون أن الخطية الأصلية هي فساد إيجابي كلي يعمّ تشويه صورة اللَّه الأصلية ومشابهته اللتين خلق عليهما الإنسان، وأن الإنسان يميل دائماً إلى الخطية بعد المعمودية.*
*(6) التبرير: يقول التقليديون إنه يتم بالإيمان والأعمال الصالحة معاً، ويقول الإنجيليون إنه بالإيمان فقط. ومما يختلفان فيه في شأن التبرير: (أ) معنى التبرير وفعله. يقول التقليديون إن التبرير يجعل الخاطئ باراً في الذات بالتدريج (وعلى ذلك هو مرادف للتقديس عند الإنجيليين). ويقول الإنجيليون إنه هو قضاء اللَّه وتصريحه بأن الخاطئ صار باراً شرعاً، فصفح عن الخاطئ التائب بناء على استحقاق المسيح، وعلى شرط الإيمان به، وأن التقديس يتبعه، وهو عمل متميّز عنه (انظر فصل 42 س 1). (ب) معنى الإيمان. يقول التقليديون إنه تسليم عقلي وخضوع للسلطان الكنسي النائب عن الإلهي. ويقول الإنجيليون إنه قبول تعاليم اللَّه بالثقة وإنه الاتكال الشخصي على المسيح والشركة الحيَّة معه. (ج) المقام المعيَّن للأعمال الصالحة. يقول التقليديون إنها شروط التبرير. ويقول الإنجيليون إنها برهان التبرير ونتيجته، فهي ثمار التبرير لا سببه. (د) إمكان التحقُّق من التبرير والخلاص. ينكره التقليديون إلا إذا أُسند على إعلان خاص من اللَّه عن لسان الكنيسة المعصومة. ويثبته الإنجيليون على درجات مختلفة (انظر فصل 43 س 12).*

*(7) الكنيسة: (أ) يعتقد التقليديون أن كنيسة المسيح الحقيقية هي كنيستهم لا غير، ويعتقد الإنجيليون أن الكنيسة غير المنظورة واحدة وعامة وتحت رياسة المسيح فقط، وأن الكنيسة المنظورة مؤلفة من جماعات كثيرة منتظمة تحت أسماء مختلفة. (ب) يعتقد التقليديون أن صفات الكنيسة هي الوحدة والقداسة والجامعية والرسولية والعصمة وعدم إمكان السقوط، وأن هذه الصفات اجتمعت في كنيستهم وحدها، فهي الكنيسة الوحيدة الصحيحة في العالم، ولا خلاص لمن هو خارج عنها. وينكر الإنجيليون بعض تلك الصفات على المعنى البابوي، ويقولون إن كنيسة المسيح الصحيحة ليست تحت نظام واحد خارجي، بل هي الكنيسة غير المنظورة الروحية المؤلفة من كل المؤمنين بالحق في كل زمان ومكان، وأنها جسد المسيح وهو رأسها وربها بغضّ النظر عن نظامها الخارجي.*
*(8) البابا: يعتقد الكاثوليك أنه خليفة بطرس، ورأس الكنيسة الجامعة، ونائب المسيح على الأرض. وينكر الإنجيليون ذلك، ويعتقدون أن المسيح هو رأس الكنيسة الوحيد.*
*(9) الأسرار على وجه الإجمال: (أ) تعريف السر: هو إشارة منظورة لنعمة غير منظورة، مرسوم بأمر صريح في العهد الجديد من المسيح (عند الإنجيليين) أو بمجرد سلطان الكنيسة (عند التقليديين). (ب) عدد الأسرار: هي سبعة عند التقليديين واثنان عند الإنجيليين، وهما المعمودية والعشاء الرباني. (ج) فائدة الأسرار: تُنال عند التقليديين بواسطة ممارستها بواسطة الكهنة خلفاء الرسل، وعند الإنجيليين بواسطة الإيمان في قلب كل تائب مؤمن يقبلها.*
*(10) المعمودية: كلاهما يختلفان في عملها في الخطية الأصلية وفي علاقتها بالتجديد وفي ضرورتها للخلاص وغير ذلك (انظر فصل 45 س 9-16).*
*(11) الأفخارستيا: ما يعتقده التقليديون ويرفضه الإنجيليون: (أ) الاستحالة والسجود للخبز والخمر. (ب) منع الكأس عند الكاثوليك عن الشعب. (ج) الأفخارستيا ذبيحة حقيقية، وسمُّوها «غير دموية» وهي تكرار ذبيحة المسيح على الصليب بواسطة الكاهن لأجل خطايا الأحياء والأموات، أي النفوس في المطهر (انظر فصل 45 س 25 و26).*

*(12) الأسرار الخمسة الأخرى هي: التثبيت، والاعتراف أو التوبة، والكهنوت أو الرسامة، والزيجة، والمسحة الأخيرة: يعتقد التقليديون أنها أسرار حقيقية. ويرفض الإنجيليون ذلك، غير أن بعضهم يمارس جزءاً منها بغير المعنى التقليدي. (أ) التثبيت: تقبله الكنائس اللوثرية والأسقفية والمصلحة الألمانية كعملٍ يُضاف لمعمودية الأطفال بعد تعليمهم التعليم المسيحي. وأما باقي الكنائس الإنجيلية فترفضه، معتقدةً أن الاتحاد الاختياري بالكنيسة (الاشتراك في العشاء الرباني) بواسطة الاعتراف بالإيمان جهاراً يغني عنه. (ب) الاعتراف أو التوبة: يعتقد التقليديون أن الاعتراف الشفاهي للكاهن والحِلّ منه كافيان لغفران الخطايا والآثام القابلة للغفران. وتستحسن قوانين الكنائس اللوثرية والأسقفية الاعتراف السري للراعي، وفي بعض الأحوال لا توجبه. والكنائس الأخرى تتركه لاختيار كل شخصٍ. ويرفض جميع الإنجيليين الحِلّ الكهنوتي. لكن القس عند الأسقفيين يصرّح جهاراً بمغفرة اللَّه للتائبين إذا تمت فيهم شروط المغفرة. (ج) الكهنوت أو الرسامة: يعتقد التقليديون بالكهنوت الخاص ووجوب الرسامة من الأساقفة فقط. وعندهم أن الكاهن ينال بتلك الرسامة السلطان الكهنوتي الخاص بالتقليديين. ويعتقد الإنجيليون بكهنوت جميع المؤمنين بالإجمال وحقهم في الاشتراك في سياسة الكنيسة، ولا ينسبون إلى خدّام الكنيسة شيئاً من السلطان الكهنوتي. (د) الزيجة: الفرق بين الفئتين يقوم بنظامها وبقدرة الكنيسة وسلطانها على ما يختص بها وبمسألة الطلاق. (هـ) المسحة الأخيرة: يرفضها الإنجيليون ويحسبون أن المقصود بما جاء في يع 5: 14 و الصلاة وليس الدهن بالزيت، الذي هو علاج طبيعي (انظر فصل 45 س 28).*
*(13) المطهر: هو عند الكاثوليك مكان وحال زمنيان (إلى الدينونة الأخيرة) متوسطان بين السماء وجهنم لتطهير المسيحيين غير الكاملين الذين يمكن إفادتهم بالصلوات والقُدّاسات لأجلهم. ويعتقد الإنجيليون أن في العالم الآتي حالتين فقط مختلفتين جداً، هما السعادة التي لا توصف والشقاوة التي لا توصف، مع التفاوت في درجاتهما. وكانت الفظائع التي نشأت عن تعليم المطهر الداعي الأول إلى الإصلاح (انظر فصل 47 س 8).*


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2011)

*الجزء الأول*
*الثيولوجيا*​ *أي الكلام في الله*

*فصول الجزء الأول*

*الفصل التاسع - الأدلة على وجود اللَّه*
*الفصل العاشر - الأقوال الخاطئة في اللَّه*
*الفصل الحادي عشر - معرفة البشر لله*
*الفصل الثاني عشر - صفات اللَّه*
*الفصل الثالث عشر - التوحيد والتثليث*
*الفصل الرابع عشر - لاهوت المسيح*
*الفصل الخامس عشر - الروح القدس*
*الفصل السادس عشر - قضاء اللَّه*
*الفصل السابع عشر - الخليقة*
*الفصل الثامن عشر - عناية اللَّه*
*الفصل التاسع عشر - المعجزات*
*الفصل العشرون - الملائكة*
*الفصل التاسع*

*الأدلة على وجود الله*


*1 - ما هي الأقوال الثلاثة في أصل الاعتقاد بوجود اللَّه، وما هو الأصحّ منها؟*
** يعرف الناس جميعاً وجود كائن سرمدي يتعلّقون به، وهم مسؤولون أمامه. وفي أصل تلك المعرفة ثلاثة أقوال:*
*(1) إنها غريزية.*
*(2) إنها نظرية، تعتمد على الاستدلال العقلي.*
*(3) إنها ناشئة عن إعلان خارجي وصل إلى كل الأجيال بالتقليد.*
*ويرجِّح علماء اللاهوت القول الأول.*
*2 - ما هي المعرفة الغريزية وما هو عكسها؟*
** المعرفة الغريزية هي صفة طبيعية في المخلوق العاقل، وعكسها المعرفة الاختبارية المبنيّة على الاختبار، والاكتسابية أو النظرية التي تحتاج للحصول عليها إلى جهدٍ أو فكر. أما المعرفة الغريزية فلا شك فيها، فالعقل يميّز طبعاً بعض الحقائق دون حاجةٍ إلى براهين تثبتها أو لشهادة إنسان لتصدّقها. وتُسمى تلك الحقائق أوليات وبديهيات وضروريات. وليس المعنى أن الطفل يقدر أن يميّز الحقائق عند ولادته، بل أن لديه استعداداً لذلك في بِنية طبيعته، أي أن المعرفة تصدر من النفس ولا تأتيها من الخارج. وموضوعنا الآن هو البحث عن غريزية اعتقادنا بوجود اللَّه.*

*3 - ما الأدلة على أن معرفة وجود اللَّه عميقة في قلب الجميع؟*
** (1) شهادة الكتاب، ومن ذلك ما جاء في رو 1: 19-32 وفي كلام الرسول في الشريعة المكتوبة على قلب الإنسان (رو 2: 12-16 وأع 14: 16، 17 و18: 24-28). نعم، قال الكتاب المقدس إن الوثنيين كأنهم لا يعرفون اللَّه، وكأنهم بدون إله. غير أن معنى ذلك (كما يتبيَّن من القرائن) أنهم لا يملكون معرفة صحيحة باللَّه الحقيقي، أو أنهم ليسوا من شعبه الخاص.*
*(2) شهادة التاريخ، وهي تدل على أن الإنسان مخلوق متديّن، ذو ميول طبيعية دينية، حتى أنه لم يوجد شعب في عصر أو مكان بدون ديانة ما، ولا وُجدت لغة في العالم خالية من اسم اللَّه أو ممَّن هو في مقام اللَّه. وبما أن اللغة تعبّر عن أفكار الإنسان وإحساساته يكون ذلك دليلاً على أن شعور الإنسان بوجود اللَّه عميق في قلب الجميع.*
*4 - لماذا كان الاعتقاد بوجود اللَّه ضرورياً؟*
** لأن في الطبيعة البشرية ميلاً طبيعياً للاعتقاد بوجود اللَّه مغروس فيها. ولا ينقض ذلك أن البعض ينكرون وجود اللَّه، لأن الإنسان يقدر أن يناقض طبيعته إذا أراد، وينكر ما هو مغروس فيه من اللَّه. والمقصود بضرورة الاعتقاد بوجود اللَّه هو أن العقل البشري عندما يقدر أن ينظر في الأمور الدينية يعتقد ذلك بطبيعته، كما يعتقد الإنسان بوجود الشمس عند فتح عينيه لنورها، لأن اللَّه خلق في الإنسان قوى روحية يمكنه بها معرفة وجود اللَّه دون احتياج لتعليم خارجي في ذلك. والكتاب المقدس يخلو من البراهين المنظمة على وجود اللَّه، لأن اللَّه لم يحسب البشر محتاجين إليها. ونرى أيضاً من الكتاب والاختبار أن الشريعة الأخلاقية مكتوبة على قلب الإنسان، وهذا يستلزم التسليم بمشترعٍ سنَّها ويحكم بموجبها، ولذلك نرى البشر عموماً يشعرون بعلاقتهم بذلك الكائن العظيم الخالق، وأيضاً بالمسؤولية أمام ذلك المشرّع الذي كتب الشريعة على القلب. وهذا يستلزم الإقرار بوجود كائن قادر وحاكم عادل، ولا يقول خلاف ذلك إلا الجاهل (مز 14: 1). قال الشاعر ملتون ما معناه أن مدرسة تعليم الإلحاد هي في قلب الجاهل وحده، ولا أستاذ في تلك المدرسة سوى الجاهل نفسه! فالقول إن الاعتقاد بوجود اللَّه غريزي يعني أن البشر لا يحتاجون لتعليم أو تنبيه من خارج في هذا الشأن، لأن المعرفة الكاملة باللَّه مغروسة فينا، ولأننا نعرف نسبتنا إليه غاية المعرفة كما هي موضحة في الكتاب المقدس. أي أن ذلك يشير إلى أصل اعتقاد وجوده، لا إلى كمال معرفتنا به. نعم إن البراهين على وجوده تستلزم البحث العقلي، ولكنه لزم أولاً عن ذلك اعتقاد غريزي بوجوده.*
*5 - كيف يتضح أن معرفة اللَّه ليست نتيجة التعليم بالتقليد؟*
** لا ننكر أن الإنسان الأول حصل على معرفة اللَّه من اللَّه مباشرةً، وتداول البشر تلك المعرفة بالتقليد جيلاً بعد آخر. غير أن الإعلان بالوحي ضروري لتكميل معرفتنا. صحيح أن الإنسان يشعر بوجود اللَّه ويسلم بذلك بدون نظر إلى التقاليد، لكن اعتقاده في صفات اللَّه وأعماله ينشأ عما يتعلمه من أهل جيله وبلاده.*

*6 - كيف نقدر أن نعرِّف اللَّه؟*
** إذا أراد البشر أن يعرّفوا اللَّه وجب أن يحصروا كلامهم في ما عرفوه من صفاته. وبما أننا مخلوقون على صورته كانت الوسيلة الوحيدة لذلك هي النظر لطبيعتنا وصفاتنا البشرية. ولكن صفات اللَّه تختلف، فهي الكمال واللانهائية التي لا تقبل الزيادة ولا النقصان. وعلى ذلك نقول إن اللَّه روح ذاتٌ عاقلٌ مريدٌ، غير محدود في كمالاته وأزليته، وغير متغير في وجوده وجميع صفاته.*

*7 - هل يمكن أن نبرهن وجود اللَّه؟*
** أنكر قومٌ إمكان برهنة وجود اللَّه لأسباب متنوعة، وقالوا إن الذين ينكرون وجود اللَّه لا يمكن إقناعهم بغير ذلك ولو قُدِّمت لهم أقوى الأدلة عليه، كما لا يمكن بيان الفرق بين الحلال والحرام لمن ينكر وجود شريعة أخلاقية. وقالوا أيضاً إن الأتقياء لا يحتاجون إلى أدلة عليه. غير أنه يجب على اللاهوتي أن يبيّن أن إنكار وجود اللَّه يناقض العقل السليم، وأن يُثبت وجوده وصفاته من أعماله وأقواله، وأن يبيّن عدم إمكان تعليل وجود الكون بدون وجود اللَّه. وبهذه الأدلة يمكن إقامة البرهان المقنع على وجوده، لتثبيت إيماننا، ولدحض اعتراضات المعترضين، وبيان سمو الأدلة وكثرتها.*

*8 – ما هي أشهَر الأدلة على وجود اللَّه؟*
** قُسمت إلى ستة أقسام هي:*
*(1) ما بُني على وجود الكون.*
*(2) ما بُني على علامات القصد في الكون.*
*(3) ما بُني على طبيعة الإنسان الروحية والأخلاقية.*
*(4) ما بُني على الكتاب المقدس وتاريخ البشر.*
*(5) ما بُني على اعتقاد البشر العام.*
*(6) ما بُني على مبادئ عقلية.*
*9 - ما هو الدليل على وجود اللَّه المبني على وجود الكون؟*
** هو أن كل معلول لابد له من علة سابقة له، ولكل مخلوق خالق كافٍ لإحداثه. والكون أو العالم (وهو كل شيء غير اللَّه) معلول مخلوق، فلابد له من خالق وعلَّة سابقة له وكافية لإحداثه وهي اللَّه.*
*أما الاعتقاد بلزوم علة لكل معلول فسببه أن اللَّه غرس هذا فينا، بدليل حكم العقل البشري فيه. نعم أنكر بعض الكفرة المكابرين ذلك، ومنهم عمانوئيل كانت الفرنسي وهيوم الإنجليزي (وهو أشهرهم) غير أن تصرفات كلٍّ منهم كانت تكذّب كل يوم اعتقاده، لأنه كان متى جاع يأكل، ومتى رأى النار يخاف منها، وكان يتوقَّى كل خطر وكل ما يؤدي للموت إثباتاً لوجود علاقة بين علة الموت والموت نفسه.*

*وإذا نظرنا لتفاصيل هذا البرهان رأينا عدّة أمور تثبت صدقه: أولها أن كل معلول يستلزم وجود علة له، كافية لإحداثه. فالكون معلول، أي أنه غير أزلي، ولا هو سبب وجود نفسه. فإذاً له علة خارجة عنه، كافية لإحداثه. وهذا يستلزم أن للعلة وجوداً حقيقياً دائماً، أي أنها ليست اسماً بلا مُسمّى، ولا أمراً وهمياً، لأن ما لا وجود له لا تأثير له. فاللاشيء لا يمكن أن يخلق شيئاً. وللعلة قوة كافية لإحداث المعلول المنسوب حدوثه إليها. ثم أن العالم موجود حقيقة، ووجوده إما أزلي ناشئ عن نفسه، أو عن علة خارجية. ولكن لا يمكن إثبات أزليته ولا أنه علة وجود نفسه، وإلا لزم وجوده السابق لها. فلزم اعتقاد وجود كائن عظيم هو علة العلل وموجد العالم.*
*وعدم أزلية العالم واضحة، سواء نظرنا إليه مركباً على ما هو، أو حللناه لعناصره الأصلية المركب منها. والأدلة على عدم أزليته كثيرة نكتفي باثنتين منها:*
*(1) العالم على هيئته الحاضرة متغيّر على الدوام، وكل متغيّر حادث. وإلا لزم وجود سلسلة أزلية من التغييرات، كل حلقة منها غير أزلية، أي لها بداية. وهو محال.*

*(2) الحقائق الجيولوجية تبيّن أن العالم على حالته المركبة ليس أزلياً، فقد توالت عليه تغييرات عظيمة وكثيرة، وتعاقبت عليه سلسلة نُظُم، آخر حلقة فيها هي النظام الحالي. أما القول بأزلية أصول الكون، أي العناصر المركب منها فيستلزم أن المواد قائمة بنفسها، وواجبة الوجود، أي مما لا نقدر أن نتصوَّر عدم وجوده، وهو باطل. والمادة ليست واجبة الوجود، ولا قائمة بنفسها، ولا أزلية. ويعلّمنا الكتاب المقدس أن الكون على هيئته الحاضرة نُظِّم بيد الخالق القدير.*

*وعلى فرض صحة القول بأزلية العناصر، لا ينتج من ذلك أن الكون نشأ على حالته الحاضرة من نفسه، لأن العناصر الأصلية بلا حياة وليس لها عقل ولا إرادة ولا قدرة على إيجاد أمرٍ ما. فإذا سلّمنا بأزليتها بقي لزوم بيان علة كافية لحياة الكون وتركيبه ولعقل البشر وقواه.*

*والخلاصة أن الاستدلال على أن العالم معلول أزلي هو أنه مركب، وكل مركب حادث، ومعروفٌ أن الكون مركب من عناصر بسيطة، وكل مركب معلول. والعناصر البسيطة إما أزلية أو حادثة. فالأول باطل لأن الأزلي واجب الوجود، بخلاف العناصر البسيطة التي يمكن تصوُّر عدمها. وبما أنه لا يُحتمل التصديق أنها أحدثت نفسها لأنها إن كانت علَّةً لنفسها لزم أن تكون قبل أن تكون، وهو محال. وقد تبرهن فساد القول بأزليتها، فلا بد أنها معلولة، وأن لها علةً أزلية أو محدثاً أزلياً.*

*ومهما تكررت المعلولات لا يمكن أن يكون أحدها العلة الأصلية للباقي. فإذا كانت السلسلة المركبة من ثلاث حلقات لا يمكن ثبوتها في الهواء من نفسها، فكم بالحري إذا كانت مركبة من ألوف الحلقات. فإذا لم نجد في أنفسنا سبباً أصلياً لوجودنا ولا في آبائنا وأجدادنا، فمهما رجعنا إلى الوراء لا نصل إلى العلة الأصلية في نفس السلسلة. فنلتزم حسب مقتضى العقل أن نسلّم بوجود علة خارجية واجبة الوجود لها قوة كافية لإحداث العالم وكل ما فيه. وقد اضطر الفلاسفة في كل قرن للتسليم بذلك، فقد أثبت أفلاطون وأرسطو وجود المحرك الأول من وجود الحركات الظاهرة في العالم.*

*ويشهد علم الجيولوجيا أن الأرض معلولة، بدليل:*
*(1) كل أنواع الحيوان والنبات المعروفة الآن حديثة العهد بالنسبة إلى مدة وجود العالم.*
*(2) المواد الحالية من الحياة لا يمكن أن تولّد حياة في نفسها ولا في غيرها، بل الحياة وحدها تُحدِث الحياة، أي لا حي إلا من حي.*
*(3) بعد الفحص الكافي لم يتبرهن أن نوعاً من المخلوقات الحية استحال إلى نوع آخر، فالأنواع الحية ثابتة لا يتولد منها شيء تختلف حقيقته عن حقيقة نوعه. فلا بد لكل نبات وحيوان من بداية، وما له بداية هو مخلوق، والمخلوق لا بد له من خالق.*
*وتشهد العلوم الحديثة أن عمل بعض القوات الطبيعية لا يصح أن يكون أزلياً كالحرارة مثلاً، فإنها على خصائصها المشهورة لا يمكن بموجب تلك الأدلة أن تكون أزلية، ولا بد لها من بداية. فإذا ثبت أن للكون بداية كان السؤال: ما هو سببها، وكيف نشأت؟ والجواب: هو أن ذلك لا يمكن بيانه بل يستلزم التسليم بعلّة أصلية لتلك البداية. ومهما رجعنا إلى الوراء في البحث عن تاريخ الموجودات لا نقدر أن نجيب على هذا السؤال، لأنه وإن صحَّ الرأي السديمي في كيفية تكوين الكون نبقى مفتقرين لمعرفة علة أصلية له، لأنه لا بد له من بداية، وذلك يستلزم مُبدئاً. ثم إن الحياة لا بد لها أيضاً من مبدئٍ، لأن المواد الخالية من الحياة لا تولّد حياة، وكذلك العقل بجميع قواه السامية لا بد له من مبدئٍ. فيلزم وجود خالق هو علة العلل ومبدئ المادة والحياة والعقل.*
*10 - ما هو الدليل المبني على علامات القصد في الكون؟*
** يستلزم المُنتظم وجود من نظَّمه. والكون منتظم لأنه يظهر فيه حسن النظام والتركيب والقصد في كل شيء، فيستلزم وجود كائن عاقل قد نظمه وهو اللَّه. أما القصد فيتضمن:*
*(1) الغاية مما يُعمل. (2) اختيار الوسائط المناسبة لذلك العمل. (3) استعمال تلك الوسائط لإتمامه، فيلزم عن ذلك أن القاصد عاقلٌ مريد قدير. ولا يُنسب حسن النظام للمنتظم ولا للصدفة، بل لمن نظمه، كما أن بلاغة الكتاب لا تُنسب إلى الكتاب نفسه، ولا للصدفة، بل إلى مؤلفه الذي قصدها باستعمال عقله وإرادته وقدرته. كذلك الحكمة في تركيب الحيوان والنبات، لا تُنسب إليهما، ولا إلى الصدفة، بل إلى خالقهما. فيلزم نسبة الحكمة الظاهرة في الكون كله إلى خارج عنه، ذي علمٍ وإرادة وقدرة. وتلك الحكمة تظهر في الكون وتنظيمه، أي في النسبة والاتفاق التام بين كل قوانينه، وأيضاً في جعل الوسائط موافقة لإتمام الغايات العديدة في أجزاء الكون المختلفة.*
*والاعتقاد بوجود علامات القصد، التي تدل بالضرورة على قاصد عاقل قادر، لا ينشأ عن الاختبار، بل هو من أوليات العقل، وهو لا ينحصر فيما يقع تحت نظرنا. فعلامات القصد أينما وُجدت تدل بالضرورة على القاصد، ولذلك يجب التسليم بوجود قاصد حكيم صنع ما يقع تحت نظرنا، وأنه قادر أيضاً أن يصنع كل شيء. فيتبيّن أن للعالم خالقاً عاقلاً، كما أن لكل كتاب مؤلفاً عاقلاً. والدليل على وجوده من علامات القصد في العالم قاطع لا يمكن إنكاره. فإن نسبة نظام الكون إلى نفسه هي بمثابة نسبة مجموع الأحرف في كتاب منتظم الطبع إلى نفسه.*

*وقد تبيّن أن علامات القصد ظاهرة في الكون بطرق مختلفة، مثل الترتيب المدقق في كل أنواع المخلوقات، وإجراء كل شيء على قوانين طبيعية فعالة محكمة ومرتبطة معاً ارتباطاً تاماً، وارتقاء أحوال الخلائق بالتدريج في سلَّم الترتيب والنظام، وموافقة البنية الآلية لإتمام وظائفها وللنمو والتقدم، وموافقتها عند بلوغ كمالها للغاية المقصودة من خلقها، وموافقة المخلوقات غير الحية لاحتياجات المخلوقات الحية، وموافقة كل ما سبق لغايات أخلاقية في ذهن الخالق الذي يستخدم خليقته لتمجيد اسمه وتنمية مخلوقاته الناطقة في الأخلاقيات والروحيات. فلولا القاصد الحكيم وتنظيمه للعالم وقواته بالحكمة لعمَّ التشويش الخليقة كلها.*

*وإليك أمثلة من أدلة القصد، فنقول إن علامات القصد والحكمة ظاهرة في أمور كثيرة، منها:*
*(1) علامات القصد في كل عضو من أعضاء الجسد: ولا يوجد في مصنوعات البشر ما يستحق أن نقارنه بأعضاء جسد الإنسان في الكمال والإتقان والدقة. فإن العين مثلاً أكمل من كل آلات النظر المصنوعة في مطابقتها لشرائع النور، لأن فيها عصباً منتشراً في شبكيتها يشعر بالنور والألوان. وهذه الخاصية مقصورة عليه دون كل الأعصاب. ويدخل النور إلى العين من الحدقة فتضيق إذا كثر وتتَّسع إذا قلَّ. وفعلها هذا عفوي غير خاضع للإرادة. غير أن مجرد دخول النور من ثقب أو نافذة لا يكفي لرسم صور الأشباح رسماً واضحاً، بل لا بد من نفوذه في بلّورة محدّبة لتنكسر أشعته وتجتمع في بؤرة. وقد اجتمع هذان الشرطان في العين. ثم لو كان داخل العين أبيض لانعكست أشعة النور وتشوّش البصر. فدفعاً لذلك بُطِّنت ببطانة داكنة تُعرف بالمشيمية. وللعين عضلات مخصوصة تحكمها لترى ما هو قريب وبعيد بسرعة مدهشة. وكل ذلك جزء صغير مما في هذا العضو من العجائب. ومع أنه كُوِّن في أظلم مكان نراه موافقاً لأحكام النور كل الموافقة. وهذا يُظهر حكمة اللَّه الفائقة في إعداده الوسائط لنوال الغاية المطلوبة بطريقةٍ تفوق كل ما في أعمال البشر. وقِس على ذلك سائر أعضاء الجسد.*
*(2) علامات القصد في أعضاء الطفل عند ولادته: تتوقف حياة الإنسان على الأكسجين الذي يتنفسه، وبحسب ذلك يولد الطفل مجهزاً بآلة التنفس (مع أنه لم يكن يحتاج إليها قبل ولادته) استعداداً لحياته بعد الولادة. وهي غاية في الدقة والإتقان ليتنقى بها الدم ثم يتوزع في كل الأعضاء ليلاً ونهاراً بلا انقطاع. ولا يحتاج الجنين أن يأكل الطعام، ولكنه حالما يولد يصير محتاجاً إليه. ولذلك تكوَّنت فيه سابقاً كل آلات الأكل والهضم كالأسنان للمضغ التي تتكون ثم تُخزن في باطن اللثة إلى أن تبرز في زمن الحاجة إليها، والغدد اللعابية لتسهيل البلع والهضم، والمريء لإيصال الطعام للمعدة، والسائل المعدي لإتمام الهضم، وكذلك السائل المعوي لإتمام الهضم. وفي المعدة والأمعاء أوعية لا تُحصى تمتص ما يوافق تغذية الجسد فيُنقل منها إلى الدم الذي يوزِّعه على كل الجسد، فيأخذ منه كل عضو ما يحتاج إليه بعد تطهيره بالتنفس لنموه أو تغذيته.*
*ولا يحتاج الطفل إلى آلات للمشي والعمل قبل ولادته، ولكن قد تكوَّنت فيه الأعضاء اللازمة لذلك وهو لم يولد بعد، فخُلقت له العظام واتصل بعضها ببعض بمفاصل من كل الأنواع لتتحرك وتحرك الجسد حركة مطابقة لشروط الميكانيكيات، وهي متينة وفي غاية الإتقان. ولو فحصنا سائر الأعضاء كلاً بمفرده لرأينا فيها من الحكمة والإتقان والنظر في عملها المستقبلي ما يدهش العقول. ولكن ما نراه في أعضاء الجسد أفراداً ليس إلا جزءاً صغيراً مما نراه فيها إجمالاً.*

*(3) علامات القصد في العلاقة بين أعضاء الجسد: كل حيوان كامل في ذاته، وكل جزء من جسده يناسب الأعضاء الأخرى. فآلات السمع والنظر والتنفس والهضم والحركة مرتبة ترتيباً تتمكن به من إتمام وظيفتها على أفضل منوال. وفي خصائصها من الاختلاف ما يناسب الاحتياج الخاص لكل جنس ونوع من الحيوان. فالبرّي منها مجهَّز بجهاز يوافق السكنى في البَر، وكذلك المائي، والهوائي. وإذا تغيَّرت آلة واحدة لغاية خاصة تغيّرت سائر الآلات لتتوافق مع تلك الغاية. مثلاً إذا أُعدت المعدة لهضم المواد الحيوانية تجهزت الأسنان والأيدي والمخالب لإمساكها وتمزيقها. وبينها من الاتفاق الكامل ما يجعل العالِم قادراً أن يعرف من عظْمةٍ واحدةٍ نوع الحيوان وجنسه. فأنواع الطيور التي تغوص في المياه لها أعناق وسيقان طويلة جداً لتمسك فريستها من تحت الماء. والتي تسبح على وجه المياه مجهزة بأصابع ملتحمة على هيئة المجداف، وريش غير قابل للبلل. والتي تطير في الهواء مجهَّزة بعظام فارغة ليكون وزنها خفيفاً، ولها أجنحة طويلة وعضلات قوية. والتي تتسلق الأشجار لبعضها مخالب وأذناب مناسبة لذلك، وبعضها مجهزة بمنقار حاد ولسان طويل أعقف للوصول لطعامها من قلب الأشجار. وتنوُّع تلك الأجهزة الظاهرة في تركيب الحيوان لا تُحصى، وكلها تبين حكمة صانعها، وأنه يلاحظ احتياج كل نوع من الحيوانات على حدته.*

*(4) الاستعداد السابق: وهو من أقوى الأدلة على تدبير الخالق، وعالمنا هذا مملوء من شواهد ذلك، ومنها ما ذكرناه من أنه يجهز للطفل قبل ولادته آلات النظر والسمع والتنفس والهضم وغيرها لاحتياجه في المستقبل. وأيضاً من ذلك تجهيز الطعام للحيوان قبل ولادته، ففي الثدييات مثلاً يكبر الثديان قبل الولادة ويتجهز فيهما الحليب، حتى متى دخل الطفل للعالم يجد طعاماً يناسب غذاءه. وأما في الحيوانات التي تبيض فإن جرثومة الجنين تُحاط بالمح والبياض فيتغذى وينمو بهما، حتى إذا نفدا بلغ التكوين الكافي وخرج من البيضة مستعداً لنوال طعامه بطريقة أخرى. وقد كان هذا التجهيز من تدبير اللَّه، لا من الأم، لأنها لا تعرفه.*

*(5) موافقة العناصر لاحتياج المخلوقات الحية: نرى علامات القصد في تركيب عالم الجماد بترتيب يوافق حفظ حياة النبات والحيوان، فإن هاتين المملكتين لا تقدران أن تعيشا بدون نورٍ وهواء وحرارة وماء وتراب لتقديم القوت الضروري لهما. فمَن أبدع النور والحرارة ونشرهما في كل العالم وأوجد الشمس مصدرهما؟ ومن جهَّز الهواء بعناصره بنسبة ثابتة موافقة لحفظ الحياة؟ ومن أحاط أرضنا به وجعل الماء يتحوَّل إلى بخار ثم يتجمَّع في الغيوم، ثم يُساق بالرياح، ثم يهطل مطراً ويروي وجه الأرض، إلا ذلك الإله الحكيم القدير وحده؟*
*فالعين تحتاج للنور، والرئة للهواء، والجسد للطعام. ولا يوجد الطعام إلا بتراب ونور وهواء وحرارة وماء. ووجود كل ذلك بموافقة تامة دليل على نظام الكون، وإن منظِّمه واحد فقط، عاقل عظيم وغير محدود في الفطنة والجودة والقدرة.*

*(6) تهيئة الأرض للإنسان: فإذا كان الوالد يجهز لأولاده مسكناً وقوتاً وكل ما يحتاجون إليه مما يبرهن محبته وحكمته، أفلا يكون كذلك للخالق الذي هيَّأ هذا العالم مسكناً لأولاده بني البشر، وأوجد النور والحرارة والقُوى، وسنَّ قوانين الطبيعة لتتوالى الفصول وتهطل الأمطار وغيرهما، مما لا يمكن حفظ الحياة بدونه.*
*إن شكل الأرض، وبُعدها عن الشمس، وميلها على خط الاستواء، وغير ذلك من أمورها الفلكية مرتبة لتكون صالحة لسكن الإنسان، وكذلك نسبة اليابسة إلى البحار وفصل بعضها عن بعض بالشكل الحالي، وارتفاع الجبال وإعداد خزائن لا تفرغ من أنواع الوقود في قلب الأرض لاستعمال الإنسان. كل ذلك دليل على وجود من جهَّزه، وأنه عاقل كثير الإحسان.*
*(7) الدليل الفلكي: البراهين من النظام الفلكي على وجود موجدٍ عاقلٍ قوي صالح حكيم كثيرة جداً لا يمكن ذكرها كلها في هذا الكتاب، كما يظهر من التأمل في عظمة هذا الكون بأجرامه السماوية التي لا تُحصى ولا تُستقصى، ودورانها على نسقٍ واحد قرناً بعد قرنٍ، وسرعتها وما بين القوتين الدافعة والجاذبة من الموازنة.*
*ويؤيد الكتاب المقدس ما تقدم من الأدلة المبنية على علامات القصد بقوله إن السماوات والأرض تُظهر مجد اللَّه وكماله. وقال بولس لأهل لسترة: «اللَّه الذي خلق السماء والأرض لم يترك نفسه بلا شاهدٍ، بل يعطينا من السماء أمطاراً وأزمنة مثمرة، ويملأ قلوبنا طعاماً وسروراً» (أع 14: 15-17). وبيَّن لأهل أثينا طبيعة اللَّه من أعماله، ونِسبتنا إليه كذُرّيته (أع 17: 23-31). وقال لأهل روما: «إن أموره غير المنظورة وقدرته السرمدية ولاهوته مدركة بالمصنوعات» (رو 1: 20 انظر مز 19: 1).*

*11 - ما هو الدليل على وجود اللَّه المبني على وحدة الكون؟*
** كل كائن حي، من الإنسان إلى أصغر حشرة مخلوق على نظام واحد. فبعد اختراع الميكروسكوب اكتشف العلماء أن أجسام كل الكائنات الحية تتكون من خلايا، واكتشفوا في الخلية والمورثات أن تركيب الخلية في أجسام كل المخلوقات الحية تركيب واحد ونظام واحد، ولكن الصفات والخصائص فيها تختلف وتتنوَّع. ووجدوا في كل خلية حية في جسم كل مخلوق حي نواة تستقر فيها عوامل الوراثة، وهي المسؤولة عن جميع الصفات والخصائص، وبذلك فإن لكل نوع من المخلوقات عوامل وراثية مميزة له لا تتكرر في غيره من الأنواع، وتنتقل من الآباء إلى الأبناء، ومن جيل إلى آخر. إذاً هناك وحدة في نظام خلق المخلوقات الحية جميعاً تدل على وحدانية الخالق.*
*ونظام الخلق في الجماد نظام واحد أيضاً. ومع أن كل مخلوق جماد مكوَّن من عناصر مختلفة، إلا أنها جميعاً مكوّنة من ذرات. وقد اكتشف العلماء أن نظام خلق الذرة يشبه تماماً نظام خلق المجموعة الشمسية، المكوَّن من الشمس وكواكبها. فكما أن في وسط الذرة نواة تدور حولها إليكترونات في مدارات مختلفة، كذلك الشمس تدور حولها كواكب في مدارات مختلفة، وكأن الذرة مجموعة شمسية مصغّرة!*
*إن النظام الشمسي والنظام الذري ونظام المجرات هو نظام خلقٍ واحد، وتصميم إنشائي واحد. وكل ذلك يدل على جملة حقائق، منها: (1) الكل في حركة، وللحركة بداية ونهاية، وهذا ينفي أزلية الكون، ويدل على أن الكون مخلوق. وما دام مخلوقاً فلا بد له من خالق. (2) تطابق النظام في خلق الذرة والنجوم والمجرة يدل على أن واحداً خلقها جميعها. (3) هناك وحدة في نظام المخلوقات جميعها في الكون كله، ووحدانية نظام الخلق تدل على وحدانية الخالق.*

*12 - ما هي الأقوال في مذهب النشوء؟*
** الأقوال في مذهب النشوء على صور مختلفة، بعضها يكرم الخالق ويسلّم بخلقه العالم والحياة على أنواعها في أرضنا هذه في الأدوار الماضية، ودوام عنايته بكل ذلك. وهناك أقوال غيرها توجه الإهانات له، إما بعزله عن عرش الكون وإنكار أنه هو الخالق، أو بإنكار عنايته بالأمور الطبيعية ونسبة كل التنوُّع في الأجناس الحية وكل علامات القصد إلى قوانين طبيعية يقولون إنها عملت بنفسها بدون فعل الخالق. فإذا كان مذهب النشوء يشرح كيفية إجراء اللَّه مقاصده في الخليقة، فليس فيه ما يُنقِص قوة البرهان على وجود اللَّه المبني على علامات القصد في الكون. وإذا كان يحكي عن فواعل طبيعية ليس لله يدٌ فيها، فهو ينافي البرهان المذكور كل المنافاة، لأن جميع علامات القصد تُنسَب إذ ذاك إلى الطبيعة المادية لا إلى اللَّه.*
*وأشهر الأقوال في أصل الموجودات وتنوُّع الأنواع الحية ثلاثة، وهي:*
*(1) مذهب الخلْق المباشر: وهو أن لكل نوع ما يميّزه عن غيره، وهذا يبيّن الاختلاف بين الأنواع، فقد خلقه اللَّه رأساً ثم أخذ في النمو والزيادة بواسطة التناسل الطبيعي. أي أن اللَّه أوجد المادة أصلاً من لا شيء، ثم أَبدع الحياة النباتية والحيوانية على أنواعها، ثم صنع الإنسان على صورته، كما جاء في الكتاب المقدس. وعلى ذلك فقد نشأت جميع الأنواع الحية أولاً من يد الخالق بالتتابع في أثناء الأدوار الماضية الطويلة. والمقصود هنا بلفظ «نوع» كل حيّ يمتاز عن غيره بعدم إمكان الاختلاط في التوالد وغيره من الاختلافات النوعية. وهذا المذهب أقرب إلى شهادة الكتاب المقدس على ما فهمته الكنيسة المسيحية في القرون الماضية. غير أننا لا نعتقد بعصمة الكنيسة في فهمها العلمي، بل يُحتمل إيضاح هذه المسألة بنور ما اكتُشف وما سيكتشفه الباحثون من الحقائق الطبيعية وقوانين نموها كلما تقدم البشر في معرفة أسرار الطبيعة المادية. وعلى ذلك يُنتظر تقدم الأجيال الآتية في إدراك كيفية عمل اللَّه في الخلق والعناية، مع إثبات أنه هو الخالق والعامل العظيم في كل ذلك.*

*(2) مذهب النشوء الإلهي: وينادي بأن الخالق أبدأ في الأصل خلايا حية فيها قوة النمو والتقدم والتنوُّع لدرجة معلومة، وبقوته الخالقة صدرت منها بالتتابع كل الأنواع التي وُجدت أثناء مدة وجود العالم. وكل ذلك بحسب شرائع سنَّها لها الخالق حسب مقاصده وعنايته الدائمة. وبفعل اللَّه تمّ هذا الارتقاء من درجة إلى أخرى في سلَّم الحياة مع التغييرات النوعية العجيبة. فللخالق يد في العالم الطبيعي في إيجاد أنواع جديدة خاصةً في إبداء الحياة أولاً في النبات والحيوان، وفي خلق الإنسان نوعاً جديداً على صورته. وقُصد بمذهب النشوء على هذه الصورة أن يشرح كيف تمم اللَّه غايته ومقاصده باعتباره خالق العالم ومدبره، لأن الخالق بموجب هذا المذهب أخرج بقوته الخالقة أنواعاً جديدة من الأنواع الموجودة سابقاً. على أن أصحاب هذا المذهب لم يبرهنوه حتى الآن بالأدلة الكافية، فلا داعي لقبوله قبل إثباته. ولكن إن صحَّ أن هذا هو ترتيب الخالق، وأن أعماله تمت بهذه الطريقة، فإننا لا نرى فيه ما ينقِص قوة الدليل على وجود اللَّه المبني على علامات القصد في الكون، لأن مقاصده وتدابيره الدقيقة التي تدل على الحكمة والإرادة والقصد السابق ظاهرة في هذا النظام.*
*وإذا كانت شرائع اللَّه قد نظمت خلق أصل جسد الإنسان من خلايا حية، وعملت على نموه حتى يبلغ أشُدَّه، ونظمت أصل أجساد جميع الحيوانات والأشجار والنباتات من بزورها ونموها، كان كل هذا دليلاً على حكمة اللَّه وقصده في تنظيم الكون.*
*غير أن على هذا المذهب اعتراضات علمية لم تُحلّ إلى الآن. أما الذين نادوا به فأرادوا أن يعللوا كيفية نشوء الأجسام الحية ونموها وتنوعها، مع الاعتقاد أن خلق العالم الأصلي، وإبداء الحياة، وتنوُّع الأجناس الحية، وتنظيم الشرائع هو كله من عمل الخالق العظيم الذي يتمجد بعلامات القصد في الكون، سواء كانت على صورة النشوء أم لا. ولا نرى في هذا المذهب على الكيفية المذكورة (إن تبرهنت) ما يناقض الكتاب المقدس وأقواله في الخليقة، بل ما يدعو فقط لتفسيره ليوافق حقائق هذا المذهب. وليس في هذا المذهب على هذه الصورة ما يناقض بالضرورة تعليم الكتاب في أصل الإنسان وخلق اللَّه له، لأن ذلك يكون من جملة الأعمال الإلهية المباشرة في مجرى الأمور الطبيعية التي يمكن حدوثها مراتٍ عديدة بحسب الاقتضاء، وبالطريقة التي يستحسنها الخالق، ولغايات أدنى جداً من خلق الإنسان، كخلق أنواع جديدة مثلاً من أنواع أخرى من الحيوانات والنباتات لو شاء.*

*(3) مذهب النشوء الإلحادي: وهو ينكر تدخل اللَّه في إنشاء الموجودات، وينسب كل تقدُّمٍ في الكون لقوانين مادية طبيعية تعمل بنفسها مستقلة عن اللَّه. وينكر بعض تابعيه الخالق، ويسلّم بعضهم بوجوده وبخَلْقه أصول الحياة، ولكنهم ينكرون عنايته بأمور الكون وتدخله الفعلي الدائم إتماماً لمقاصده في إنشاء الأنواع وفقاً لغاياته، وينسبون كل تغييرٍ في المخلوقات وتنوُّعٍ في الكائنات الحية إلى عوامل طبيعية قائمة بنفسها، أو إلى شرائع ليست من اللَّه بل قائمة بذاتها وعاملة أعمال العقل، وإن كانت طبيعية محضة. ومنهم من حسبوا التنوُّع نتيجة التغيرات الجزئية المتتابعة ببطءٍ في زمان طويل، ومنهم من نسبوه إلى ميل طبيعي في الأنواع المختلفة الأصلية إلى إنتاج أنواع أُخرى تختلف عنها، ومنهم من نسبوه إلى قانون الانتخاب الطبيعي وبقاء الأصلح، وأشهرهم دارون الإنجليزي. والفرق العظيم بين هذا المذهب وما قبله هو أنه بموجب مذهب «النشوء الإلهي» خلق اللَّه الخلايا وسنَّ قوانين نموها وتنوعها، وخلق هو نفسه مباشرةً عند الاقتضاء أنواعاً جديدة، وكان كل شيء بعنايته وبحسب قصده السابق. وبموجب «مذهب النشوء الإلحادي» أنكر أصحابه تدخل اللَّه ونسبة القوانين الطبيعية إليه، وولّوا الطبيعة مكانه، ونسبوا إليها قوات عقلية وأعمالاً مقصودة كأن لها عقلاً ومشيئة، وقالوا إن كل أنواع النبات والحيوان حتى الإنسان صدرت من الطبيعة لا من اللَّه. وقد أوجب هذا القول عليهم أن يبيّنوا لنا أصل تلك الخلايا الحية، وممّن أخذت ما فيها من القوة والحسّ وما لها من قوة التنوع العجيب والنمو والقدرة على ولادة نظيرها، وخاصةً قوة الارتقاء في سلَّم الحياة من درجة إلى أخرى حتى وصلت أخيراً إلى درجة الإنسان مع ما فيه من الضمير والعقل والمشيئة والمشابهة لله في طبيعته الروحية. وواضح أن مذهب النشوء على هذه الصورة لا يعلل علامات القصد في الكون، والأدلة القاطعة على فعل عقل عظيم حكيم في سياسة العالم الطبيعي، ولا أصل الحياة، لأن المواد الحية (وإن فرضنا أزليتها) لا تقدر أن توجد الحياة، ولا العقل والإرادة والضمير، ولا تحصر قوة التوالد في كل نوع على حدته. وبناءً على هذا المذهب يكون البشر قد تسلسلوا من البهائم، وهي نتيجة سخيفة جداً، بغضّ النظر عن عدم وجود ما يثبتها، لأن هذا المذهب لم يتبرهن حتى اليوم، بالرغم من البحوث الطويلة فيه، فهو قول تخميني يرجحه البعض من أهل الإلحاد وينكره البعض الآخر. ولم يظهر للآن ما يمنع الثقة بصحة القول الأول إن اللَّه خلق الموجودات وأبدأ الحياة على أنواعها وأوجد التنوّع الغريب بتدخله رأساً عند الاقتضاء (وذلك مع استعدادنا لقبول مذهب النشوء على صورته الأولى إذا تبرهن بالبراهين الكافية). غير أنه لا يبعد أن اللَّه في خلقه الأنواع تقدّم من درجة إلى أخرى في سلم الحياة على الترتيب، وهو التقدم من المواد البسيطة إلى المركبة، ومن الأنواع الدنيا من الحياة إلى العليا. فيكون التقدم من درجة إلى أخرى في إتمام اللَّه الخليقة أمراً جلياً، وهذا يطابق شهادة الكتاب والطبيعة معاً.*

*13 - ما هو الدليل على وجود اللَّه المبني على طبيعة الإنسان الروحية والأخلاقية؟*
** تدل نفس الإنسان على وجود اللَّه وبعض صفاته، كما تدل صورة الشمس في المرآة على وجودها وبعض صفاتها. وهذا البرهان تابع للبرهانين السابقين، فقد اتضح من الأول لزوم العلة الأولى العظيمة لكل شيء، وهي الكائن بنفسه منذ الأزل. واتضح من الثاني أن لذلك الكائن السامي عقلاً وإرادة وقدرة وحكمة. وبمقتضى هذا لا بد أن تكون له صفات أُخرى مثل القداسة والعدل والصلاح والحق، وهكذا نتدرج في بيان وجود اللَّه ومعرفة صفاته. غير أنه كما لا نحصل على معرفة كاملة بالشمس من صورتها في المرآة، كذلك لا نحصل على معرفة كاملة باللَّه من صورته التي فينا، ولو أننا لا بد نتعلم الكثير من ذلك.*
*لقد بيَّنا أن طبيعة كل إنسان تشهد له شهادة كافية بوجود اللَّه، كما أنها تؤكد له أن اللَّه كائن أخلاقي ذو عقل ومشيئة، يعلم ما يحدث، وله سلطان غير محدود، ويقدر أن يعاقب ويكافئ. *
*أما الأدلة من طبيعة الإنسان الروحية والأخلاقية على وجود اللَّه فهي:*
*(1) وجود العقل في الإنسان: فكل إنسان يعلم بالشعور الباطن أنه عاقل، وأن عقله يختص بنفسه لا بجسده، وأن النفس والجسد ليسا واحداً بل اثنين، لهما صفات مختلفة. ويتضح من شعور الإنسان أن جوهره غير المادي العاقل الخالد غير أزلي، أي له بداية. وكل ما له بداية له مُبدئ. ولا يمكن أن يكون المُبدئ الأصلي للنفس في الإنسان نفساً سابقة، لأن تلك النفس معلولة أيضاً. ومهما رجعنا إلى الوراء في هذه السلسلة لا نصل إلى علة أصلية فيها. ولا يمكن أن يكون الجسد أو قوات أخرى طبيعية غير عاقلة علة النفس، لأنه من أوليات العقل أن العلة لا تكون أدنى من المعلول، فلا يمكن أن يكون ما ليس له عقل علةً للعاقل. ولذلك نسلّم بأن وجود أرواحنا دليل على من هو أبو الأرواح، وتشهد عقولنا بوجود ذلك العقل السامي الذي خلقها.*
*(2) ما يظهر من طبيعة النفس واحتياجها: فالموجودات الحية تحتاج لعدة أشياء، وقد دبَّر اللَّه لها كل ما تحتاج إليه. فالنبات مثلاً يحتاج لمواد مغذية لينمو، فأعدَّ اللَّه له جذوراً تمتد لعمق التراب، وأوراقاً تتأثر بالضوء والحرارة وتأخذ الكربون من الهواء. وبواسطة التراب والهواء والماء والضوء والحرارة تُسدُّ كل احتياجات النبات. وكذلك نقول في الحيوانات واحتياجاتها، فإن اللَّه جهَّز لها كل ما تحتاج إليه. ونرى أيضاً الكائنات الحية تصل إلى درجة البلوغ وتتمم المقصود من وجودها بحسب ما لها من الخواص الطبيعية. أما الإنسان فلا يبلغ كماله في هذه الحياة، وليس في هذا العالم ما يكفي احتياجاته الروحية، لأن نفسه ذات حاجات وأشواق روحية تطلب السماويات، بل مشاركة اللَّه ذاته. أليس ذلك دليلاً على أن نفس الإنسان مخلوقة لحياة أسمى من الحياة الحاضرة، وعلى وجود من يكفي كل احتياجاتها وأشواقها؟ لأنه كما أن الجوع دليل على وجود ما يكفي لاحتياج الجسد، كذلك جوع النفس يدل على وجود من يكفيه أي اللَّه.*

*(3) ما يظهر من طبيعة الإنسان الأخلاقية: فإن الشعور يعلّمنا: (أ) تميِّز نفوسنا بطبيعتها بين الحلال والحرام، وتقدر أن تحكم بلا واسطة في صفات الأمور الأخلاقية كما تميّز الحواس ما هو ضمن دائرتها من الأجسام. (ب) الضمير مستقل في حكمه، لا يخضع للعقل والإرادة. فإذا كان مستقيماً لا يرى الحرام حلالاً والحلال حراماً، حتى لو حاول العقل أن يقنعه بأن الأسود أبيض! (ج) للضمير سلطان، فلا يقدر الإنسان أن يتحرر منه. (د) يلزم عن حكم الضمير وجود شريعة أخلاقية سلطانها من فوق، وتحكم بما هو واجب علينا. (هـ) إننا نشعر من وجود الضمير والشريعة الأخلاقية بأننا مسؤولون عن حالنا وأعمالنا، لا أمام أنفسنا ولا أمام البشر فقط، بل لكائن عظيم هو مصدر الشريعة وخالق ضميرنا والعارف بكل أحوالنا، الذي يُسرُّ بالصلاح ويكره الشر ويجازي كل إنسان حسب استحقاقه. فنحن إذاً مفتقرون إليه ومسؤولون أمامه، وهو اللَّه.*
*إننا نجد نفوسنا في كونٍ عظيم، نحن جزء منه. وتميل عقولنا إلى السؤال: ما هو مصدر هذا الكون وما هدفه؟ وكيف يُحفظ؟ ومن أين أتينا نحن وإلى أين نمضي؟ ولا يمكن أن نجيب على ذلك دون أن نسلّم بوجود كائن سرمدي، علة العلل واجب الوجود، عاقل حكيم ذي إرادة وصفات أخلاقية. والجواب الكافي لهذه المسائل نجده في الآية الأولى من الكتاب المقدس «في البدء خلق اللَّه السماوات والأرض» (تك 11: 1).*

*14 - ما هو الدليل على وجود اللَّه من الكتاب المقدس، ومن تاريخ الجنس البشري؟*
** الكتاب المقدس هو إعلانٌ من السماء، فيه تعاليم إلهية بأدلة قاطعة خاصة بحياة المسيح وطبيعته وأعماله وتعاليمه، لأن المسيح هو أعظم دليل لقلب المؤمن على وجود اللَّه، وأيضاً من النبوات ومن المعجزات الواردة في كل الكتاب. فيجب أن نعتبر الكتاب المقدس دليلاً على وجود اللَّه.*
*وإذا نظرنا لطبيعتنا الروحية، وبحثنا عن احتياجاتها الحاضرة، رأينا أن الكتاب المقدس يوافقها تماماً لما حواه مما يكفي كل حاجاتها. فإن فيه إعلان الخالق الآب الجواد والرحيم، الذي يحفظ خلائقه ويعتني بهم، الذي في يده نسمة كل حي ومعه أمرنا، وشعور رؤوسنا محصاةٌ عنده. وفيه أيضاً من الأوامر والنواهي ما يوافق أحوالنا، ويمنعنا عن كل ما يضرّنا ويهين شأننا وشأن خالقنا العظيم، وفيه كل ما هو لخيرنا وسلامنا وسعادتنا وما يكفينا من الفوائد في التعليم والإرشاد والتعزية والتنشيط وترقية أفكارنا وتنمية أخلاقنا وإعدادنا للحياة الأبدية. وكل ذلك مما يفوق قدرة البشر وحكمتهم. ولذلك نعتقد أن الكتاب المقدس هو الكتاب الوحيد الذي يرشدنا للحق، وبواسطة إرشاده ننال السعادة الأبدية. ولا بد أن مصدره عقل سام وكائن عالم بكل شيء، قدوس وعادل وهو اللَّه العظيم.*
*وكل من يدرس تاريخ البشر يرى فيه ما يدعوه للاعتقاد بوجود كائن عظيم ذي سلطان مُطلق، يدبر كل أمور البشر وأعمالهم على ما يوافق مشيئته ويؤول لإتمام مقاصده الفائقة. ففيه ما يدل على عناية اللَّه الدائمة، خلافاً لقول الكفرة الذين ينسبون ما في تاريخ البشر من الأدلة على العناية الإلهية والهدف إلى مجرد الحكمة البشرية، أو الصدفة، وحكمهم بأن الحوادث تجري مجرى طبيعياً مستقلاً عن سلطة وإدارة شخصٍ ذي مقاصد سامية. ويؤيد كلامنا أن ما نراه في تاريخ العالم من الخصام والجدال والبحث والاختراع والعوائق والمشاكل والحرب والانقلابات والبلايا يؤول أخيراً لتقدم البشر وارتقائهم من جيل لآخر في التمدُّن والمعرفة والبنيان الديني. ألا ترى في ذلك دليلاً قاطعاً على وجود مرشدٍ حكيمٍ للبشر يقودهم للنجاح، بوسائط خاصة عيَّنها هو لذلك، وباستخدامه لإتمام مقاصده وسائط أُخرى لو تُركت لنفسها بدون عنايته لأنتجت غير ذلك. ففي تاريخ البشر دليل على وجود اللَّه وعنايته بأمور العالم.*

*15 - بماذا اعترض البعض على سياسة اللَّه للكون وعلى عنايته بأمور البشر، وما هو الرد عليهم؟*
** اعترضوا على ذلك بأمور كثيرة، منها أن النواميس الطبيعية غير قابلة للتغيير إلى ما هو أفضل لخير البشر، أو لتخليصهم من نتائج مخالفتها. وأيضاً كثرة أوجاع الخليقة غير العاقلة، وكثرة الشرور والمصائب الواقعة على البشر واختلاف نصيبهم، فالبعض يأكلون إلى التخمة، بينما البعض يجوعون وذلك (حسب الظاهر) بدون نظر إلى استحقاق أخلاقي في الشباعى أو عدم استحقاق في الجياع!*
*فنجيب: نعم إن هذه الاعتراضات مشاكل، لكن لا شك أن اللَّه لم يخلق الكون لمجرد سعادة خلائقه، بل لنمونا في القداسة وفي كل فضيلة إلى أسمى درجة، وأيضاً ليُظهر مجده. وأن النواميس الطبيعية غير المتغيرة هي مفيدة جداً لتعليمنا ونمونا في الصلاح، وكذلك الضيقات والآلام التي تصيبنا في هذه الحياة. ولابد أن القصد من خلق الشعور بالألم في البشر والحيوانات هو لخيرهم، ولو أن الألم والشقاء ناتجان غالباً عن سوء استعمال الجسد وقدراته. وإذا نظرنا إلى هذه المسألة على وجه العموم نرى أن القانون الغالب هو السعادة، وأن الألم والشقاء من العرضيات. فإذا نظرنا إلى موت الحيوانات وأتعابها نرى أنها تقدم للبشر خدمة أكثر جداً مما يصيبها من الألم.*
*فلو صدقنا هذه الاعتراضات لوَجب على اللَّه أن يُبدئ الكون في حالة الكمال، حتى لا تبقى هناك حاجة للنمو والتقدم والارتقاء، ولا إلى تغيير ما. فمَنْ يقدر أن يجزم أن إبداء الكون بهذه الصفة خير وأفضل وأكثر حكمةً من النظام الذي اختاره الخالق؟ وكل من يمعن النظر في هذا الموضوع يرى أن الخليقة القابلة للتقدم على الدوام تبيّن مجد الخالق وحكمته أكثر مما لو أُبدعت كاملة دفعةً واحدةً. ومما يجعلنا عاجزين عن الحكم على أعمال اللَّه ومقاصده في العالم قصر عقولنا عن معرفة غاياته والأمجاد التي يكلل بها الخليقة متى أكمل مقاصده فيها. ولا شك أن اللَّه قد تعمَّد أن خليقته لا تبلغ الكمال إلا بعد مرور قرون عديدة، فيها يتقدم الكون على الدوام في إتمام ما قُصد به، وأنه قد قضى أن الألم والشدة والمصائب تكون من أعظم الوسائط لارتقاء الخلائق في الكمال. وهذا هو فعلاً تأثير الضيقات والبلايا في نمو البشر وتقدمهم في الفضائل الدينية والأخلاقية.*
*إن لنا خالقاً عاقلاً رحيماً قادراً على كل شيء، وكل أمور الكون في يده، وقد وعدنا أن يحوّل ما فيه من الأتعاب والبلايا والآلام لأعظم خير لخلائقه لنموّهم وبنيانهم في الفضائل العظمى. أما مسألة عدم مساواة أحوال البشر في هذه الحياة فلها حل وراء هذه الحياة. وبعد ما نسمع الحكم الأخير منه لا نرى سبباً للشك في حكمته وصلاحه.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2011)

*[FONT=&quot] *
*[FONT=&quot]16 - ما هو الدليل على وجود اللَّه المبني على اعتقاد جميع البشر بذلك؟[/FONT]*
**[FONT=&quot] (1) اعتقاد جميع البشر في كل زمان ومكان بوجود كائن عظيم هو إما الإله الحق، أو في مقام الإله الحق. وقد تبيَّن للباحثين في أحوال الوثنيين الدينية عدم وجود أمة أو قبيلة منهم خَلَت من الاعتقاد بوجود كائن هو عندهم في مقام اللَّه عندنا. وقال العالم الفرنسي ده كاترفاج: «في بحثي المدقق عن أصناف البشر، مِن أسماها إلى أدناها، لم أجد صنفاً منها أو قبيلة خالية من الاعتقاد بوجود إله. غير أني وجدت أفراداً لا تعتقد ذلك، ووجدت قليلين من أهل المذاهب الكفرية الذين نبغوا في أوربا في القرن الثامن عشر، ولا يزال إلى الآن مَن يحذو حذوهم هناك». وقال الأستاذ روبرت فلنت في كتابه «في المذاهب الكفرية«[FONT=&quot] «إن خلاصة ما وصلتُ إليه من البحث عن أحوال البشر الدينية هي أن الدين عام، كأن الخالق أبدع الكون مملوءاً من علامات وجوده، وأبدع الطبع البشري مائلاً إلى التسليم بذلك. وأن البشر يميلون وهم في أدنى الأحوال البربرية للتمسك بما له مقام الديانة والاعتقاد بوجود من هو عندهم في مقام اللَّه عندنا». وقد اعترض البعض أن الديانة البوذية بدون إله، غير أن ذلك مردود بأن البوذيين يؤلّهون بُوذا، ويجعلونه في مقام اللَّه عندنا.[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ولنا لإثبات ما سبق شهادة شاهدي عدل، هما الكتاب المقدس والمؤلفون الوثنيون. قال بولس ما معناه إن الوثنيين عرفوا اللَّه معرفة كافية فلا عذر لأحدٍ منهم (رو 1: 18-32 و2: 12-16 قارن مع أع 14: 16، 17 و18: 24-28). وقال شيشرون: «لا حيوان يتصوَّر وجود اللَّه سوى الإنسان، وليس في البشر من قبيلة مهما سفلت في حال الجهل والتوحش لا تعرف احتياجها إلى إله، وإن قصَّرت عن معرفة صفاته».[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فإذا صحَّ أن كل البشر يعتقدون بوجود إله، كان ذلك دليلاً يؤيد وجود اللَّه، ويبيّن أنه خلق البشر ميّالين للاعتقاد بذلك. والتفسير الذي يقبله العقل هو وجود كائن عظيم خلق الجنس البشري بهذا الميل الطبيعي للتسليم بوجوده. مما يؤيد وجود اللَّه غاية التأييد.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]17 - ما هو دليل وجود اللَّه المبني على مبادئ عقلية؟[/FONT]*
**[FONT=&quot] أساس كل معرفة هو شهادة الشعور، وتتعلّق قوة الدليل على وجود شيء بوضوح تصوُّره في العقل. وبما أن وجود إلهٍ كاملٍ غير محدود من أوضح وأضبط ما يتصوّره العقل، كان ذلك دليلاً على وجوده. والعقل يتصور كائناً كاملاً، وبما أن الوجود من لوازم الكمال، يلزم وجود ذلك الكائن. فالصورة الأولى مبنيّة على وضوح تصوُّر الإنسان إلهاً في عقله، والثانية على لزوم وجود كائن كامل، وإلا كان غير كامل لأنه ناقص الوجود. ودليل وجود اللَّه على هاتين الصورتين يؤيد ذلك.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وقال غيرهم إن قولنا بوجود ما هو محدود وناقص يستلزم وجود ما هو غير محدود وكامل. فإذاً لابد من وجود كائنٍ يتّصف بهاتين الصفتين، وإلا لزم عدم كمال وجوده لأننا نتصوّر من هو أكمل منه. وهذه الصورة نظير غيرها من هذا النوع غير قاطعة بل مؤيدة.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]18 - هل ما قدمناه في هذا الفصل من الأدلة على وجود اللَّه يستحق ثقة العقل السليم؟[/FONT]*
**[FONT=&quot] أكثر البعض، وخاصةً اللاأدريون من الطعن في الأدلة على وجود اللَّه والازدراء بها. وقد تجاسر الملحدون والذين ينفون الوحي على إنكار صدقها وفائدتها. غير أن جمهوراً كبيراً من أهل الدين والعلم والفلسفة الذين نبغوا في هذا العصر وغيره من العصور واشتهروا بالذكاء والفصاحة اعتمدوا تلك الأدلة، ورأوا أنها قاطعة تستحق أن يعوَّل عليها، وأنها كافية لبيان وجود اللَّه لكل مَن أراد الوقوف على حقيقة هذه المسألة الخطيرة، وأن جميعها معاً برهان كافٍ على وجود اللَّه، مؤلَّف من أدلة كثيرة، كلٌّ منها صحيح وكافٍ على درجات متفاوتة. نعم إن تلك الأدلة ليست من المواد التي يمكن أن توزن بميزان البشر، أو أن تتحقق بالامتحانات المادية المنظورة، بل هي أدلة عقلية مبنيّة على حقائق ظاهرة لعين الإنسان ولعقله، نظير ما هو محسوس ومُدرَك بالحواس الخمس. فإن العقل السليم متى شعر بوجود الكون، وميَّز ما فيه من علامات النظام والقصد التي لا تُحصى عدداً، يحكم طبعاً بوجود علة له، وأن تلك العلة عاقلة وحكيمة وقادرة على إيجاد ما يُرى فيه من الغرائب والبدائع. ولا يمكن لمن يتأمل الكون وكل غرائبه وما فيه من الكائنات الحية على أنواعها أن يعزو هذا كله لعمل الطبيعة بدون خالق، فإن إنكاره وجود الخالق يخالف العقل السليم وشهادة الطبيعة نفسها التي تنادي على الدوام (بلسان حالها) أنها مصنوعة لا صانعة ومعلولة لا علة، وأن ما حوته من العناصر والحياة وغرائب التركيب والنظام وخواص النمو والتقدم التدريجي إنما هو صادر من قوة خارجة ومستقلة عنها. ولا شك أن لتلك الأدلة قوة لا توصف عند كل المؤمنين، وأن كل واحد منهم متيقن ومقتنع ومتمتع بما له من الأدلة اليقينية على وجوده. أولاً من الكون وما فيه من علامات القصد والقدرة والحكمة، وثانياً من بنية الإنسان الأدبية والروحية ومن شهادة الضمير، وثالثا من الكتاب المقدس وإعلان اللاهوت في شخص المسيح ابن اللَّه المتجسد.[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2011)

*الفصل العاشر*
*الأقوال الخاطئة في اللَّه*


*1 - كيف تُقسم الأقوال الخاطئة في اللَّه؟*
** تقسم إلى ثلاثة أقسام :*
*(1) الاعتقاد الكفري.*
*(2) الاعتقاد بآلهة كثيرة، وهو الشِّرْك.*
*(3) الاعتقاد بألوهيَّة الكون (أو وحدة الوجود) وهو نوعان: (أ) القول بحلول اللَّه في العالم واتحاده به. (ب) القول بوحدة الوجود، فالعالم بجملته هو اللَّه!*

*2 - ما عدد الأقوال الكفرية المشهورة في شأن اللَّه، وما هي؟*
** هي أربعة :*
*(1) قول الملحدين الذين ينكرون وجود إلهٍ على الإطلاق.*
*(2) قول الذين يسلّمون بوجود اللَّه وينكرون عنايته بالعالم، ويمكن أن يُسمَّوا «الطبيعيين».*
*(3) قول الذين يعتبرون كل الحقائق سواء كانت عقلية أو مادية صوراً وهمية فقط مرسومة في العقل، وقد سُمّوا «العناديين».*
*(4) قول الذين يعتبرون المادة مركز كل قوة حيَّة جسدية كانت أم عقلية، ويسمون «الماديين».*

*3 - ماذا تقول في الاعتقاد بعدم وجود إله؟*
** بما أنه ينكر وجود اللَّه تماماً، ويكذّب كل ما يعتقده الناس فيه، فهو باطل وسلبي محض، وجوابنا عليه يتم بإثبات وجود اللَّه. وكثيراً ما وقع الجدال والبحث في شأنه، والأغلب أن صاحبه قد أمات ضميره، وكذَّب طبيعته الأخلاقية، وأجبر عقله على قبوله. غير أن تلك الحالة ليست طبيعية في الإنسان، بل هي مثل لَيّ القوس بالقوة. فمتى رُفعت تلك القوة رجعت القوس لاستقامتها. هكذا الطبيعة البشرية المُجبَرة على إنكار وجود اللَّه متى تُركت لنفسها عادت لما كانت عليه. وحتى لو أن النفس أنكرت وجود اللَّه فإنها لا تتحرر مطلقاً من مسؤوليتها للَّه، لأن الإنسان لا يقدر أن يحرر نفسه من الشريعة الأخلاقية. كل ما يقدر عليه الإنسان هو أنه يقهر الشعور الطبيعي بوجوده، ويبطل الإيمان به إلى حينٍ، بالتوغُّل في الفلسفة الكاذبة.*

*4 - ما هو قول الذين يسلّمون بوجود اللَّه وينكرون عنايته بالعالم؟*
** قالوا إن اللَّه موجود وقد خلق الكون، لكنه بعيد عنا لا يتسلط علينا ولا يبالي بنا ولا بالكون، فلا يدبر أمور البشر، وبالتالي ليس لنا إعلان منه. وهو لا يعمل بواسطة الروح القدس والعناية، فيصحّ تسميتهم بالطبيعيين. وهذا الرأي سُمّي بالإنجليزية «دييزم» اشتهر بين ملحدي الإنجليز في آخر القرنين 16، 17، ثم انتقل من إنجلترا إلى فرنسا حيث اشتهر به فولتير، ثم إلى ألمانيا حيث امتد بين كثيرين (انظر فصل 3 س 12).*

*5 - بيِّن فساد مذهب الذين يسلمون بوجود اللَّه وينكرون عنايته بأمور العالم؟*
** انقسم أصحاب هذا المذهب لطوائف شتى، فمنهم من اعتبر المادة الفاعل العظيم في الكون، ومنهم من قال إن العقل هو المرشد العظيم الوحيد وأصل كل حق ديني وأخلاقي، وهم القسم الأكبر. وقالوا إن نور الطبيعة كافٍ ليرشد البشر، فلا حاجة للوحي، وإن عقل الإنسان يدرّبه في الأمور الأخلاقية والدينية، فلا حاجة لأوامر وتنبيهات وتنظيمات دينية من اللَّه. ولهذا اعترضوا على المعجزات، والنبوَّة، وبعض تعاليم المسيحية، وعلى قانونية الأسفار الإلهية، واجتهدوا ليبيّنوا وجود أخطاء في الكتاب المقدس.*
*ويتضح خطأ هذا القول بإقامة الدليل على حقيقية العمل الإلهي. فالعقل السليم ينفر من هذا المذهب لثقله على الأذهان البشرية، لأنه يهمنا جداً أن نتحقق وجود اللَّه، وأنه لم يهملنا ولا ابتعد عنا، بل يعتني على الدوام بأمور العالم، خاصةً أمور البشر بكل طريقة لخيرنا وخلاصنا. وفي النظر لهذا الموضوع نبحث عن ثلاث مسائل:*
*(1) هل تدخُّل اللَّه فعلاً في أمور العالم مما يصدقه العقل السليم؟*
*قال البعض إن تدخُّله يُهين شأنه كخالق، لأنه يعني عدم كمال عمله الأصلي، وأن الطبيعة مثل آلة ميكانيكية تحتاج للإصلاح على الدوام.*
*فنجيب: لو قصد اللَّه أصلاً أن يرتب الكون بطريقة تستغني عن عنايته ولم ينجح، لصحّ ذلك. ولكن لا دليل عندنا على أن اللَّه قصد أن يترك الطبيعة تركاً تاماً منذ خلق الموجودات، ولا على أن يترك الإنسان لنفسه ليهلك بدون معين. أما إمكانية ذلك التدخُّل فتظهر من أن اللَّه خلق الإنسان قادراً على أن يتصرف في أمور الطبيعة، وقد تصرف بالفعل باختراعاته العديدة حتى نزل على سطح القمر! وإذا كان اللَّه قد خوَّل الإنسان تلك القدرة بحسب معرفته وحكمته العقلية، فهل يحرم نفسه من استعمالها؟ ألا يُنتظر طبعاً أن السلطان الذي وهبه اللَّه للبشر لدرجة محدودة، يمارسه هو لدرجة غير محدودة؟*

*ونقول أيضاً إنه لما كانت الطبيعة لأجل الإنسان، وهو رأسها وإكليل المخلوقات، لزم أن اللَّه لا يتركه مستعبَداً لها، وأن يحفظ لذاته حق التصرف لأجل خير الإنسان وترقية شأنه. فلو صحَّ قول المعترض لكانت علاقة اللَّه بالخليقة كعلاقة الإنسان بآلة بخارية اخترعها وركبها، ولم يُبْقِِ لنفسه سلطة التحكُّم فيها. فإذا تحركت لا يقدر أن يوقفها، وإذا توقفت يعجز عن أن يحرّكها. فتكون هي المتسلطة على الإنسان، لا الإنسان المتسلط على صنعة يده!*

*وأما من جهة قدرة اللَّه على ذلك التدخل، فنقول إن الذي خلق الطبيعة قادر أن يديرها بكلمة منه، لأن الذي عمل أعظم العجائب يقدر على أصغرها. فإذا تعذّر عليه ذلك فإننا نشكّ في قدرته على الخلق.*

*(2) هل حدث ذلك التدخل حقيقة؟*
*نجيب على هذا السؤال بأسئلة أخرى، وهي: ما هو مصدر الكتاب المقدس؟ ومن هو المسيح؟ ومن أين أتى؟ وكيف نقدر أن نحصل على معلومات عن أعماله وتعاليمه بمجرد وسائط أخلاقية روحية؟ ومن أين جاءت الديانة والكنيسة المسيحية؟ وكيف قُبلت معجزات المسيح ورسله وامتدت ديانته بالرغم من كل الموانع في القرون الأولى بعد حياته؟ وكيف تمَّت فيه وفي أعماله كل تلك النبوات والرموز التي تشير إليه في العهد القديم؟ وكيف قام من الأموات على ما تبرهن ذلك ببراهين لم تتزعزع مطلقاً، رغم كل محاولات المعترضين أن يبطلوها؟ وكيف نفهم تاريخ بني إسرائيل بدءاً من دعوة إبراهيم لمجيء المسيح، ثم على هيئتها الممتازة منذ عصر المسيح إلى الآن، رغم تشتتها في كل البلدان طبقاً للنبوات الصريحة؟ فمن يجيب على هذه الأسئلة بالحق يقتنع أن تدخل اللَّه في أمور البشر أمر لا شك فيه.*
*(3) ما هو المقصود من ذلك التدخل، وما هي نتائجه؟*
*نجيب: قَصَد اللَّه به إتمام عمله العظيم في ترقية البشر في الأخلاق ونموه في كل الفضائل استعداداً للحياة الأبدية. ولتتميم هذه الغاية أرسل ابنه الحبيب، وأنزل الوحي، ولا يزال يعمل بالروح القدس في تجديدنا وتنويرنا وتقديسنا. فهدف ذلك التدخل إذاً هو مَنْح البشر معرفته الخلاصية، وترقيتنا في الفضائل الأخلاقية الروحية، إلى أن نقترب لصورة المسيح الإنسان الكامل، وننال به الحياة الأبدية.*
*6 - ما هو الرد على الذين يعتبرون كل الحقائق، سواء كانت عقلية أم مادية، مجرد أوهام في العقل؟*
** قالوا إن العالم المادي غير موجود، وإن كل ما نراه أو نشعر به صورة وهمية في عقولنا فقط. ولو صدق كلامهم فلا يكون هناك وجود حقيقي لا للأرض ولا للسماء، ولا للإنسان، ولا للَّه. وهذا القول يخالف حكم العقل السليم، إذ كيف اتفقت عقول البشر جميعاً على أوهام.*
*7 - ما هو الرد على الذين اعتبروا المادة مركز كل قوة حية، سواء كانت جسدية أم عقلية؟*
** الحقائق نوعان ممتازان هما: الروحي والمادي، أي ما يختص بالعقل والشعور الداخلي والعواطف، والمادي هو خارج عن دائرة العقليات مثل المادة والطبيعة. ونعرف النوع الأول بالشعور، ونعرف الثاني بحواسنا الجسدية. الأول خاص بالنفس، والثاني خاص بالطبيعة المادية. وهذا المذهب لا يميِّز بين النوعين المذكورين، بل ينسب ما يختص بالعقل أو الروح للمادة، ويؤمن أتباعه بوجود الطبيعة المادية دون الروحية العقلية، وينسبون كل الحقائق الروحية من عقلٍ وحس وضمير وإرادة لأصل مادي. ولا ينكر أحد وجود العالم المادي لأنه ظاهر، وهو مستقل عنا، وقد وُجد قبلنا، وسيبقى بعد انتقالنا من هذه الحياة، وله مقامٌ عظيمٌ وخاصةً عند أهل العلوم الطبيعية لأنه موضوع علومهم، وتدور أبحاثهم على أسراره، وهم يبحثون عما حواه من المواد المتنوعة والقوانين والخواص والفوائد. واشتهر أهل هذا العصر بالبحث العلمي، فاكتشفوا أموراً كثيرة وفوائد واختراعات عظيمة. ويدفعنا هذا كله إلى أن نشكر اللَّه. غير أن بعض الباحثين اليوم تجاوزوا حدودهم، وأسَّسوا فلسفة مادية على الحقائق الطبيعية، وحاولوا رفع شأن المادة وفوائدها وقوانينها وخواصها أكثر مما يجب، حتى حسبوها أصل الحياة ومركز الروحيات، ونسبوا إليها قوةً عقلية وحكمة سامية تمكنها من تدبير نفسها وإقامة ذاتها على حالتها الحاضرة. وقد أدَّت هذه الأقوال إلى إنكار كل علامات القصد في الكون، ونفي عناية اللَّه بخليقته وحكمه الأخلاقي وحرية الإنسان ومسؤوليته، وإلى جعل الفكر والشعور والحس والميول والعواطف البشرية مجرد حركات مادية ناشئة عن الدماغ فقط، أو لأعضاء أُخرى من أجسادنا. وهذه عداوة شديدة ومقاومة للديانة، وللكتاب المقدس، ولشخص المسيح، ولخلود النفس والحياة الأبدية.*

*وهذه الفلسفة المادية واعتقاداتها الخاطئة قديمة العهد ولكنها بلا برهان، ينكرها العقل والضمير والوحي، وتؤذي صالحنا الروحي والأبدي لأنها تقتل كل حياة عقلية مستقلة عن المادة، وتبطل كل مسؤولية أخلاقية، وتكذّب شهادة الضمير، وهي تخالف معرفتنا بطبيعتنا الروحية والعقلية، ولذلك يجب أن نرفضها ونلجأ لكتاب اللَّه لنجد الاستنارة الصحيحة الطاهرة.*
*إن نسبة خواص مادية لقوة عاقلة أنسب من نسبة خواص عقلية للمادة، لأن نسبة الفعل للعقل (خاصة عقل اللَّه) أولى من نسبته للمادة التي لا تعقل.*

*8 - ما هو تعليم المسيحية بشأن تلك المذاهب الإلحادية؟*
** تحكم المسيحية أن تلك المذاهب تناقض إعلانات اللَّه، وأنها ناقصة جداً في نفسها. فالطبيعيون (العقليون) وإن أصابوا في إكرام العقل واحترامه، إلا أنهم أخطأوا في تعظيم شأنه، وإنكار العناية والوحي، ورفض الإعلانات الإلهية. والماديون وإن أصابوا في اعتقاد حقيقية المادة، أخطأوا في تعظيم شأنها وخواصها وإنكار ما للعقل والروح من السمو والشأن. والذين يقولون بعدم إمكان معرفة شيء من أمور اللَّه وأمور الحياة الآتية، وإن أصابوا في أن وسائط المعرفة عندنا محدودة، أخطأوا بالقول إن معرفة هذه الأمور مستحيلة. فإن اللَّه أعلن لنا كل ما نحتاج إليه للخلاص، وكل ما يجب أن نعرفه عن ذلك في هذه الحياة. والذين يتعبّدون للإنسانية ويجعلون كل اهتمامهم بخدمتها ورفع شأنها، وإن أصابوا في احترام مقام البشر بالنسبة إلى بقية المخلوقات، أخطأوا في جعل الإنسان موضوع العبادة واعتباره في مقام اللَّه. والذين يتعبَّدون للحياة الدنيا فقط ويهملون الأبدية، وإن أصابوا في الاهتمام بهذه الحياة، أخطأوا في التركيز على جانب واحد، فأعطوا ما لقيصر لقيصر، ولم يعطوا ما للَّه للَّه، ونسوا علاقتهم بالحياة الآتية ومسؤوليتهم من نحو اللَّه.*
*ويعتقد المسيحيون بوجود اللَّه كما هو مُعلن في كتابه وأعماله، وبيسوع المسيح، وبالروح القدس، وبصحة الوحي، وأن المسيحية مُنزلة من عند اللَّه لإرشاد البشر وخلاصهم، وأنها ستمتد وتغلب وتملأ العالم، وأن الخلاص هو بالمسيح وحده، وأن رأس الكنيسة وملك الكون هو المسيح. وتؤمن المسيحية بعمل العقل وتعمل على تقدّم العِلم، غير أنها تأبى الافتراضات غير المنطقية، وترفض الأقوال التي يتباهى بها معترضو عصرنا، ولا تخشى تقدُّم العلوم الطبيعية، لأن كل ما هو صحيح في الطبيعة يوافق ما أعلنه اللَّه في كتابه، فإن الإصبع التي كوَّنت المخلوقات هي نفسها التي كتبت الإعلانات الإلهية.*

*9 - ما هي الآراء في وجود أكثر من إله؟*
** هناك رأيان:*
*(1) الاعتقاد بوجود إلهين عظيمين متساويين.*
*(2) الاعتقاد بوجود آلهة كثيرة.*

*10 - ماذا قيل في الاعتقاد بوجود إلهين متساويين؟*
** اشتهر هذا الرأي قديماً بين الأمم الشرقية، وقد بنوه على وجود الخير والشر في العالم، وما بينهما من النزاع المستمر. وقصدوا باعتقادهم هذا حل مسألة وجود الخير والشر معاً في العالم، لأنهم لم يريدوا أن ينسبوا الشر إلى اللَّه، فقالوا بوجود أصلٍ للشر مستقل عن اللَّه، هو المادة، وإن مصدر الخير هو اللَّه. وقالوا بوجود إلهين عظيمين أزليين، أحدهما أصل الخير ودائرته الروحيات، والثاني أصل الشر ودائرته الماديات.*
*إذاً نشأ هذا الاعتقاد من صعوبة تعليل أصل الشر وإمكان وجوده في خليقةٍ تحت سلطان إلهٍ خيِّر. وقد أخطأوا في فهم ماهيَّة الشر، فنسبوه إلى غير أصله الحقيقي. ولما كانت المادة أبعد المخلوقات عن روحانية اللَّه، قالوا إنها هي أصل الشر ومركزه وإنها قائمة بنفسها ومستقلة عن اللَّه منذ الأزل، بحيث أن اللَّه منزَّه عن المشاركة في خلقها. ويتضح فساد هذا التعليل إذا نظرنا إلى ماهية الشر الأخلاقي، فهو عدم اتفاق طبيعة البشر الأخلاقية مع طبيعة اللَّه، ومخالفتها للشريعة الأخلاقية. فكل مخلوق عاقل مسؤول قد ينشئ الشر. فليس للشر علاقة سببية بالمادة، ونسبة الشر إلى المادة خطأ. وأما كيفية صدور الشر أولاً من طبيعة أخلاقية مقدسة فمن المسائل التي لا نملك لها تفسيراً، غير أننا رأينا ذلك أولاً بين الملائكة في السماء، ثم في أبوينا الأولين في جنة عدن، ولذلك نسلّم بإمكان حدوثه. ودخل شيء من هذا المذهب في العصر المسيحي الأول في اعتقاد الغنوسيين والمانويين (أتباع الفيلسوف ماني). وكان اعتقاد الفرس القدماء من هذا النوع أيضاً لأن زرواستر (زرادشت) معلّمهم العظيم قال بوجود إلهين، اسم أحدهما «أرومازد» وهو إله الخير والآخر «أهرمان» وهو إله الشر.*

*11 - كيف نشأ الاعتقاد بوجود آلهة كثيرة؟*
** الاعتقاد بوحدانية اللَّه هو الاعتقاد الأصلي للبشر. ولما حادوا عن ذلك مالوا لعبادة الخليقة، وكان احترامهم لعناصر الطبيعة (بسبب ما اختبروه من قواتها وفوائدها) يزيد بسبب نقص معرفتهم باللَّه الخالق، فتطرفوا وعبدوا الشمس والقمر والنجوم، بل النار والهواء والماء. ثم شخصوا تلك القوى الطبيعية وألّهوها، وهكذا انتشر بينهم الاعتقاد بآلهة كثيرة. غير أنه بقي من العلماء من يعتقد بوحدانية اللَّه، على أنهم تصوّروه على أنواع مختلفة. وكانت صفات آلهة كل قوم تشابه صفاتهم، فاليونانيون ألَّهوا كل ما هو جميل المنظر وموافق للشهوات الجسدية، والرومان ألَّهوا ما هو أشد بأساً واقتداراً، والقبائل البربرية ألَّهت أبسط الأشياء وأدناها. ومثَّل جميع هؤلاء آلهتهم بأصنام مادية صنعوها بأيديهم، وملأوا العالم بتماثيل من الذهب والفضة والخشب والخزف وأشكالها، فجعلوا اللَّه يشبه صورة الإنسان، بل يشبه ما هو أدنى المخلوقات (رو 1: 23).*

*وعبَّر الكتاب المقدس عن آلهة الوثنيين بالعَدم والباطل، وأنها وهمية لا تنفع ولا تضرّ (إش 41: 29، 42: 17، ومز 106: 28). وسماها الرسول بولس شياطين (1كو 10: 20). غير أن هذا الاسم لا يدل على وجودها، كما أن تسميتها لا تدل على ذلك. ويدل امتداد الديانة الوثنية وقوتها على شدة ميل الطبيعة البشرية إليها. أما خطؤها فيتضح من بيان التعليم الصحيح عن اللَّه.*
*12 - ما هو مذهب ألوهية الكون (أو وحدة الوجود)؟*
** هو أن الكون هو اللَّه، واللَّه هو الكون، ويقولون:*
*(1) لا يوجد إلا جوهر واحد. وأصحاب هذا المذهب لا يفرّقون بين المادة والعقل والجسد، ولا يميّزون بين اللَّه والكون، وبين المحدود وغير المحدود.*
*(2) الكون أزلي، أي أن اللَّه والكون جوهر واحدٌ فلم يوجد اللَّه قبل الكون.*
*(3) لا خلق مطلقاً، وما ينشأ من وقتٍ لآخر هو ظهور الطبيعة في تغيُّراتها وتقلّباتها.*
*(4) ليس للَّه في ذاته عقل ولا شعور ولا مشيئة، لأن هذه الصفات تختص بالمحدود لا بغير المحدود، وكل ما للَّه منها ناشئ عن علاقته بالعالم.*
*(5) اللَّه ليس ذاتاً، لأن الذاتية تدل على التمييز بين الذات وما هو خارج عنها. وهم يرفضون ذلك.*
*(6) ليس للإنسان وجود خاص، بل هو لحظة من حياة اللَّه، أو موجة واحدة من بحر الكائنات، أو ورقة واحدة من شجرة الموجودات، تسقط وتفنى ثم تأتي أخرى بعدها، وهكذا دوراً بعد آخر للأبد.*
*(7) تنتهي شخصية كل إنسان عند موت جسده لأن تمييز الأشخاص متوقف عندهم على وجودهم في أجساد متميّزة، ولذلك لا يشعر الإنسان بشيء بعد موته إذ يُبتلع في الجوهر الواحد المطلق. فأعظم سعادة للإنسان بعد الموت هي أنه يُبتلع في اللَّه، كالموجة التي تظهر قليلاً ثم تزول.*

*(8) ليس للإنسان إرادة، وأعمال الإنسان هي أعمال اللَّه، لأن حياته حياة اللَّه. وأعمال اللَّه إجبارية، أي لا اختيار للفعل والترك فيها، فأعمال الإنسان كذلك. ولو صدق رأيهم لكان تاريخ العالم هو تاريخ حياة اللَّه! وأن كل ما حدث نشأ عن أمور طبيعية كنمو الشجرة وامتداد أغصانها وخروج أثمارها، وأنه لا يمكن للإنسان أن يخطئ، لأنه ليس فرق بين الحلال والحرام. وبما أن الإنسان هو اللَّه فكل أعماله أعمال اللَّه. إذاً ما يُسمى شراً هو خير غير تام، لأن بعض الناس بالغون أكثر من غيرهم في الكمال، كما أن بعض الأشجار أطول وأجمل من غيرها، وبعض الأثمار أكمل وألذّ من بعضها. وكل ما ظهر في النبات أو في الإنسان هو ظهور حياة اللَّه، لأن اللَّه هو هو، سواء ظهر في نبوخذنصَّر أم في يوحنا الرسول، كما أن الماء هو ماء، سواء كان عكراً أو صافياً.*
*(9) جعل أصحاب هذا المذهب أنفسهم بمنزلة اللَّه، فحرروا أنفسهم من المسؤولية، إلا لأنفسهم. غير أن الذين عندهم معرفة المسيح ميّزوه بالإكرام، لأن الفرق عندهم بين المسيح وغيره من البشر هو أن المسيح يملك من طبيعة اللاهوت أكثر منهم، لأن البشر كلهم هم حلول اللَّه في الجسد. ولذلك خالفوا كل المسيحيين بتخصيصهم المسيح بتجسُّد اللاهوت.*
*(10) نسب أصحاب هذا المذهب فعل الشر إلى اللَّه.*

*13 - اذكر الشعوب التي انتشر بينها مذهب ألوهية الكون (أو وحدة الوجود).*
** اشتهر هذا المذهب بين الهنود القدماء، غير أنهم مالوا لتكثير الآلهة لما لا يُحصى، وأيضاً بين المصريين القدماء، ثم بين اليونانيين القدماء حتى عصر سقراط وأفلاطون وأرسطو حين ضعفت مبادئه بسبب تعاليمهم، ثم شاعت في الإسكندرية بواسطة الغنوسيين وأصحاب الفلسفة الأفلاطونية الجديدة، واستمرت بينهم عدة قرون، ثم ظهرت في ألمانيا في القرن السابع عشر في عصر الفيلسوف الملحد سبينوزا وبواسطته، وكان من تابعيه فُخْتَه وشلنج وهيجل.*

*14 - ما هو الرد على الاعتقاد بألوهية الكون (أو وحدة الوجود)؟*
** (1) إنه محض افتراض بشري لتعليل ما يُرى في العالم، ولا برهان عليه، ولا يعلل شيئاً تعليلاً صحيحاً كافياً، وهو لا يضاد الكتاب من جهة اللَّه وأوليات طبيعتنا ومبادئ الديانة والأخلاق التي غرسها اللَّه فينا، بل يجعل الخطية من أعمال اللَّه.*
*(2) إنه يضاد العقل البشري في: (أ) نحن نعلم يقيناً أننا ذوو مشيئة مستقلة. ولكن بموجب ذلك الاعتقاد تكون أعمال البشر نوعاً من أعمال اللَّه ومستقلة عن إرادتنا الشخصية. (ب) إنكار التمييز بين الحلال والحرام وعدم المسؤولية على ارتكاب المحرَّم، مع أن هذا التمييز غريزي في طبيعة الإنسان الأخلاقية لا يمكن نزعه منها بدون نزع تلك الطبيعة، وهو عند أهل هذا الاعتقاد خرافة، لأن ما نسمّيه حراماً يسمّونه عدم نضوج فقط، فلا يكون الإنسان عندهم مجرماً أكثر مما يكون الطفل مجرماً في ضعفه أو عدم نضوجه. وهو يجعل الشر خيراً لأنه يجعل أعمال الناس الشريرة وشهواتهم القبيحة أعمالاً وإحساسات إلهية. فحيثما وُجد هذا التعليم وُجِّهت الكرامة للشرور كتوجيهها للفضائل.*
*(3) يجعل هذا الاعتقاد العبادة الوثنية مستباحة، لأنه ينفي ذاتية اللَّه وعقله وشعوره بنفسه وفضائله. ولا يمكن للعقل أن يعبد إلهاً بهذه الصفة، لأن ذلك يكون كعبادة الحركة أو الجاذبية أو قوة من قوى الطبيعة.*
*(4) ينفي كل المبادئ الأخلاقية وكل الصفات الإلهية، ويتركنا بدون شريعة نلتزم بطاعتها، وبدون إله نلتزم بإكرامه وعبادته. فيخالف شهادة الضمير، بل يلاشي الضمير.*
*(5) ينفي خلود الإنسان، لأن البشر عندهم تجليات وقتية للكون العام ثم يضمحلون. مع أننا نعلم أن نفوسنا لا تفنى، وأن لنا وجوداً خاصاً مستقلاً ومشيئة حرة، وأننا متعلقون بكائن أقوى منا يعرفنا ويعرف أعمالنا، وسيكافئنا أو يعاقبنا حسب استحقاقنا. فكل نفس مستنيرة بمعرفة الإله الحي الحقيقي تعتبر تعليم ألوهية الكون (وحدة الوجود) محالاً، وهو مرفوض بشهادة الكتاب المقدس.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2011)

*الفصل الحادي عشر*​ *معرفة البشر للَّه*

*1 - كيف نعرف اللَّه؟*
** نستفيد كثيراً من الطبيعة والضمير في إثبات وجود اللَّه ومعرفة صفاته، غير أن ذلك قليلٌ بالنسبة لما نحتاج إليه. ولا يوجد ما يكفينا من هذا إلا في الكتاب المقدس، وفي المسيح كلمة اللَّه المتجسد، الذي أعلن لنا الآب. «اللَّه لم يره أحد قط. الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خبَّر» (يو 1: 18). وقال: «كل شيء قد دُفع إليَّ من أبي، وليس أحدٌ يعرف الابن إلا الآب، ولا أحدٌ يعرف الآب إلا الابن، ومَن أراد الابن أن يُعلن له» (مت 11: 27). *
*2 - هل معرفة اللَّه ممكنة؟*
** يقول الكتاب المقدس نعم. قال المسيح إن الحياة الأبدية هي معرفة اللَّه ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسله (يو 17: 3). وقال المرنم: «اللَّه معروف في يهوذا» (مز 76: 1). وتنبأ إشعياء: «لأن الأرض تمتلئ من معرفة الرب» (إش 11: 9). وقال بولس في الوثنيين إنهم عرفوا اللَّه ولم يستحسنوا أن يبقوه في معرفتهم (رو 1: 19، 20، 21، 28). *
*3 - ما معنى أن معرفة اللَّه ممكنة؟*
** ليس المعنى:*
*(1) أننا نقدر أن نعرف اللَّه معرفة تامة، لأن اللَّه غير محدود وأزلي، ونحن لا نقدر أن نستقصي معرفة غير المحدود وغير المتناهي.*
*(2) وليس المعنى أننا نقدر أن ندرك صفاته وأعماله إدراكاً تاماً، لأن هذا يعني معرفة حقيقته وعلاقته بغيره، فنعرف مثلاً أن الحي ينمو لأننا نراه ينمو، ولكننا لا نعرف حقيقة النمو ولا كيفية حدوثه. واللَّه فوق إدراكنا كما قال صوفر لأيوب: «أإلى عمق اللَّه تتّصل، أم إلى نهاية القدير تنتهي؟» (أي 11: 7). *
*وعلى سبيل الإيجاب نقول: إن معرفتنا باللَّه جزئية ناقصة، فنحن لا نعرف كل ما في اللَّه. نعم نعرف أنه يعلم كل شيء، ويعمل دائماً، لكننا لا نفهم كيفية علمه وعمله. ونعرف أنه ذو مشاعر، فهو يحب ويترأف ويرحم ويبغض الخطية، ولكن حقيقة مشاعره مستترة عنا كأفكاره ومقاصده. فكيف نعرف طبيعته تماماً ونحن لا نعرف إلا قليلاً من أمور طبيعتنا؟ ما أقل ما نعرفه عن علاقة نفوسنا بأجسادنا وتأثير أحدهما في الآخر! وفي الحالين لا ينكر أحدٌ أن معرفته جزئية وناقصة.*
*4 - كيف نعرف اللَّه؟*
** نعرفه لما ننزع من عقولنا كل ما يجعل للَّه حداً، ولما ننسب كل فضيلة إليه، وكذلك كل صفة ظاهرة في أعماله. وبما أننا نشبهه لأننا أولاده وعلى صورته، ننسب إليه صفات طبيعتنا الروحية والعقلية. قال بولس الرسول: «فإذ نحن ذرية اللَّه لا ينبغي أن نظن أن اللاهوت شبيهٌ بذهبٍ أو فضةٍ أو حجرٍ، نقشِ صناعةِ أو اختراع إنسانٍ» (أع 17: 29). فيلزم عن أننا ذريته أنه ليس مجرد اسم، أو جوهر بدون صفات، أو علة مجهولة أي قوة لا تُستقصى، بل هو مشابه لنا وصورته علينا، ونحن شبَهه في طبيعته لأنه أبونا ونحن أولاده.*

*5 – ما هي الشواهد التي تبيِّن صدق هذه الطريقة لمعرفة اللَّه؟*
** يتبيَّن ذلك مما يأتي:*
*(1) شهادة اعتقاد الجميع بصحتها: يحسب الإنسان طبيعته الإنسانية مشابهة لطبيعة اللَّه، وأنها صورتها ودليل عليها، فالوثنيون ينسبون إلى ما يعبدونه صفاتٍ كصفاتهم، ويحسبون آلهتهم أشخاصاً لهم عقول وأعمال. ولم يرفض ذلك إلا بعض أصحاب الفلسفة البشرية كالماديين ومؤلّهي الكون ومن شابههم. ولكننا نركن إلى آراء أغلبية البشر أكثر مما نركن إلى ظنون الفلاسفة الذين لا يؤمنون بالوحي، لأن ما يؤمن به الإنسان بالفطرة يؤمن به عقلاً، وعموم الاعتقاد يُرجح صحته.*
*(2) شهادة المشاعر: فإن طبيعتنا الأخلاقية تُلجئنا لهذا الاعتقاد كما سبق الكلام في الأدلة الأخلاقية على وجود اللَّه، وهو أن جميع البشر يشعرون بأنهم مسؤولون أمام كائن أعظم منهم، يعرف طبيعتهم وأعمالهم، وسوف يجازيهم حسب استحقاقهم. فيلزم أن ذلك الإله يعلم ويقصد ويعمل، لأنه يكافئ ويعاقب، وأنه عاقل ذو مشيئة وصفات أخلاقية. ولا شك في صدق هذا الإعلان الطبيعي لصفات اللَّه، وإلا تكون طبيعتنا مركَّبة بطريقة تضلّنا.*
*(3) شهادة الميل الطبيعي في البشر للعبادة: وهي تنسب الكمال للمعبود، وتقدم الشكر له على البركات، وتلتمس دوامها منه، وتعترف وتتضرع وتسبح له. وفي الطبيعة البشرية ميل شديد للعبادة، وهذا يستلزم وجود معبود شخصي يحبه الإنسان ويخشاه ويتّكل عليه، وأن لذلك المعبود صفات مثل صفاتنا ليقدر أن يسمع اعترافنا وتسبيحنا، ويحبنا ويسدد حاجاتنا ويمنح أنفسنا خيراً. وهذا الميل دليل على وجود معبود يشبهنا في طبيعته (ما عدا الخطية).*

*(4) عدم بقاء اللَّه على صورة حقيقية إذا جرَّدنا عنه كل صفات طبيعتنا الروحية: فإذا لم تصحّ نسبة صفات طبيعتنا إلى اللَّه، يكون اللَّه على صورة مجهولة عندنا. ولو فرضنا أن اللَّه روح وجرَّدناه من خواص طبيعة الإنسان الروحية (أي من الشعور بذاته وبكونه فاعلاً أخلاقياً، ومن العقل والمشيئة والإحساس) لما بقي شيء مطلقاً. ونصبح كافرين إن دعونا ذلك اللاشيء «اللَّه» وعبدناه.*

*(5) شهادة أعمال اللَّه في الخليقة: فإنها تشهد بالمشابهة بين طبيعتنا وطبيعته، لأنه يحق لنا أن ننسب لعلةٍ ما كل الصفات اللازمة لتسبيب معلولاتها. فإن دلّت المعلولات (المخلوقات) على العقل والمشيئة والفضائل، فلابد من وجود تلك الصفات في العلة (الخالق). ولما كانت أعمال اللَّه تُظهر تلك الصفات كان لا بد من وجودها في اللَّه بغير حدود، وذلك كقولنا إن إعلان اللَّه ذاته في أعماله الخارجية يطابق إعلانه ذاته في طبيعة الإنسان.*
*(6) شهادة الكتاب المقدس: فإنه ينسب إلى اللَّه خواص طبيعتنا وفضائلها، وذلك يثبت صحة أن طبيعة اللَّه تُعرف من طبيعة الإنسان. فكما أننا نحن أرواحٌ نشعر بوجودنا، كذلك اللَّه روح يشعر بوجوده. وكما أننا أحرار ولنا مشيئة، كذلك هو. وكما أن لنا طبيعة أخلاقية (وإن تكن ساقطة) كذلك له طبيعة أخلاقية، ولو أنها كاملة. وكل ما بين اللَّه وبيننا من العلاقات على ما جاء في الكتاب المقدس يستلزم أن طبيعته كطبيعتنا، مع سموه غير المتناهي.*
*(7) شهادة طبيعة المسيح: لأن اللَّه أعلن لنا ذاته في ابنه يسوع المسيح الذي هو إله حق، فكل ما أُعلن في طبيعته أُعلن في طبيعة اللَّه إذ قال: «أنا والآب واحد» (يو 10: 30). ونعلم من طبيعة المسيح أنه مع أن اللَّه غير محدود وغير متناهٍ، إلا أنه يفتكر ويعمل ويحب ويكره الخطية، ويسمع الدعاء، ويشعر باحتياجاتنا، وأننا نقدر أن نخاطبه كما يخاطب الإنسان إنساناً آخر. أي أن طبيعته مشابهة لطبيعتنا (ما عدا الخطية)، وبهذا نعرفه بعض المعرفة على قدر الطاقة البشرية. على أنه لابد من وجود أسرار في طبيعته تفوق دائرة عقولنا.*
*6 - كيف يفيدنا الوحي في معرفة اللَّه؟*
** الوحي لازم ليكمل ويصحّح ويوسّع معرفتنا باللَّه، بدءاً من النظر ووصولاً إلى بِنية طبيعتنا الأخلاقية والعقلية، لأن اللَّه جعل الحواس والعقل والضمير وسائط يكتسب بها الإنسان المعرفة. وما دامت هذه الوسائط على وضعها الأصلي، وما دامت تحكم في ما هو ضمن دائرتها، فشهادتها صادقة تستحق أن نعتمد عليها. وهي معاً تكفي لبيان علاقتنا بالعالم المادي وبجنسنا البشري. ولولا تأثير الخطية فينا وتغيير علاقتنا باللَّه وانحطاط قوى العقل وقطع المشاركة بيننا وبين اللَّه بسببها، ما كنا نحتاج إلى مرشدٍ آخر سواها. ولكن لما سقط الإنسان من حالته الأصلية لم يبقَ عقله وضميره كافيين لإرشاده في الأمور المختصة باللَّه، فاحتاج إلى هداية الوحي الإلهي الذي يعلّمنا تعليماً حقيقياً في ما يتعلق باللَّه وبأنفسنا ووسائط الفداء. ولذلك مع كل المعرفة باللَّه التي نحصلها من الطبيعة ومن إرشاد الضمير لا نزال محتاجين للوحي ليكمل تلك المعرفة ويوسعها ويثبتها.*
*7 - ما هي طرق إعلان اللَّه لنا في الأسفار المقدسة؟*
** (1) بالأسماء والألقاب والوظائف المستعملة له فيها، مثل «يهوه» و«إيل» و«أدوناي» و«إيل شداي» و«ملك» و«مشترع» و«قاضٍ» و«صخر» و«ملجأ» و«منقذ» و«راعٍ» و«آب».*
*(2) بالأعمال التي تُنسب إليه.*
*(3) بالعبادة المأمور بها له.*
*(4) بإعلانه في يسوع المسيح.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2011)

*الفصل الثاني عشر*​ *صفات اللَّه*


*في هذا الفصل سندرس صفات اللَّه، وهي أن اللَّه روح (سؤال 8-13) غير محدود (س 14-20) سرمدي أزلي أبدي (21-24) غير متغير (25-28) عالم بكل شيء (29-38) ذو مشيئة (39-42) قادر (43-48) قدوس (س 49) عادل (50-59) صالح (60-70) حق (71-73) ذو سلطان (74-77).*
*1 - من هو اللَّه؟*

** لا يقدر مخلوق أن يعرِّف اللَّه كما هو، وإنما يمكننا أن نعرِّفه بما يميزه عن كل من سواه، كقولنا اللَّه روح غير محدود وكامل، منه وبه وله كل الأشياء. اللَّه روحٌ غير محدود في ذاته ومن ذاته، في وجوده ومجده وغبطته وكماله، كافٍ للكل، سرمدي (دائم) غير متغير وغير مُدرَك، حاضر في كل مكان، قادر على كل شيء، عالم بكل شيء، حكيم قدوس عادل رحيم رؤوف بطيء الغضب، وكثير الإحسان والوفاء. وهو غير متغير في وجوده وحكمته وقدرته وقداسته وعدله وجودته وحقه.*

*2- كيف يتكلم الكتاب في اللَّه؟*
** يتكلم كثيراً في اللَّه باستعمال كنايات وتشبيهات واستعارات مأخوذة من لغة البشر في ما يخص طبيعة الإنسان وأعماله كقوله: «وجه اللَّه» و«عين اللَّه» كما ينسب إلى اللَّه الندامة والحزن والغيرة وما أشبهها.*

*3- بأي معنى ننسب الوجود إلى اللَّه؟*
** عندما نقول إن اللَّه أكمل الكائنات ننسب إليه الوجود الحقيقي تمييزاً عن الوهمي، وعن اعتباره بمنزلة قوة مجردة عن الذات. ونحن ندرك وجودنا بالمشاعر، التي نتبادلها مع الآخرين ولا تراها عيوننا، ولكننا نحس بوجودها، ويمكننا أن نعبِّر عنها أو نخفيها، وهذا يعني علم النفس بذاتها وأفعالها، فننسب إلى ذواتنا أفكاراً وأشواقاً ومقاصد، وهذا يُلزمنا أن نتأكد من وجود جوهر تصدر عنه هذه الأفكار والأشواق، فيعلم الإنسان وجوده لأنه يفتكر ويحس لامتناع الإدراك بلا مُدرِك، كامتناع الحركة بدون متحرِّك. واللَّه واجب الوجود، وهو سرمدي غير متغير، مركز فضائل الرحمة، ومصدر الأفعال الإلهية. غير أن بسط الكلام في هذا الجوهر متعذر لعدم إدراكنا الجوهر مجرداً عن صفاته. وفي شرح الجوهر الإلهي نصل إلى أقصى ما ندركه بقولنا إنه روح، فإذاً هو منزَّه عن كل ما تتصف به المادة. وهو في ذاته وفي صفاته غير محدود، سرمدي غير متغير. ووجود جوهر إلهي غير محدود سرمدي غير متغير يستلزم أنه كان قبل وجود العالم، وأن لجوهر اللاهوت وجوداً غير متعلق بوجود المخلوقات.*
*4- ماذا يُراد بقولنا صفات اللَّه؟*
** للجوهر الإلهي غير المحدود السرمدي غير المتغير صفات خاصة به مُعلَنة في الطبيعة والكتاب المقدس. ومعرفته بدون تلك الصفات والفضائل الإلهية مستحيل، لأنها ضرورية لطبيعة اللاهوت، فبدونها لا يكون «اللَّه». وهذه الصفات لا يمكن  انفصالها عن جوهر اللاهوت، وهي ظاهرة في الكتاب المقدس وفي أعمال اللَّه وعنايته، خاصة في عمل الفداء. فإذا قلنا «معرفة اللَّه» نعني أن جوهر اللاهوت عارف بكل أمرٍ، وإذا قلنا «محبة اللَّه» نعني أن جوهر اللاهوت محب. فصفات اللَّه هي أزلية سرمدية غير متغيرة كاللَّه ذاته.*

*5- ما هي المحاذير في بيان العلاقة بين صفات اللَّه وجوهره؟*
** يجب أن نحذر من إظهار العلاقة بين صفات اللَّه وجوهره وبين علاقة صفاته بعضها ببعض من خطأين: هما التعبير عن اللَّه كأنه مركب من أجزاء مختلفة، وجَعْل كل الصفات صفة واحدة.*

*6- كيف نعرف صفات اللاهوت، وكيف تُقسَّم صفاته؟*
** قسم البعض صفات اللَّه إلى ثلاثة أقسام ترجع إلى الطريق التي حصـلوا بها على تلك المعرفة: *
*(1) بأن نسبوا إليه كل فضيلة ظاهرة في أعماله، لأنه علة العلل.*
*(2) واعتقدوا أنه لا يدركه شيء من خلائقه بسبب نقصها وضعفها.*
*(3) ونسبوا إليه كل الفضائل المختصة بكائنٍ في غاية الكمال. وقسم بعضهم صفات اللَّه قسمين، وعبَّروا عنهما بالصفات الإيجابية، والسلبية. فالإيجابية ما نُسب إليه من الفضائل، كالقوة والمعرفة والقداسة والعدل والصلاح والحق. والسلبية ما بُنيت على نفي ما لا يليق بشأن اللَّه، كنفي أنه مركب من أجزاء، وأنه حادث أو متحيِّز (أي محدود في الزمان والمكان). وذلك بمعنى أنه جوهر بسيط أزلي سرمدي (غير محدود في الزمان) ومالئ الكون (غير محدود في المكان).*

*وقسم غيرهم صفات اللَّه باعتبار نوعها: إلى ذاتية وأخلاقية. فمن الصفات الذاتية أزليته وعلمه ومشيئته وقوته وعدم محدوديته، ومن الصفات الأخلاقية العدل والرحمة والقداسة والحق. وأما هذا التمييز (وإن كان صحيحاً في ذاته) فهو غير واضح باستعمال كلمتي «ذاتية وأخلاقية» لأن صفاته الأخلاقية هي ذاتية أيضاً. وقسم غيرهم صفات اللَّه إلى مشتركة وغير مشتركة. فالمشتركة هي ما وُجد مثلها في الطبيعة البشرية (وإن كانت محدودة فيها) مثل القوة والمعرفة والمشيئة والحق والصلاح. وغير المشتركة هي ما لا يوجد مثلها في البشر مطلقاً، كأزليته وعدم محدوديته وعدم تغيّره.*
*وقسمها غيرهم لحقيقيَّة، وهي ما اختصَّت بالجوهر الإلهي بلا تعلُّق بما هو خارجٌ عنه، ونسبية وهي ما تعلقت بما خرج عن الجوهر الإلهي. فالحقيقة تشتمل على ما يختص بروحانيته، كحياته وذاتيته، وعلى ما يتعلق بعدم محدوديته كوجوده بلا علة، وكوحدانيته وعدم تغيُّره، وعلى ما يتعلق بكماله المطلق كحقه ومحبته وقداسته. والنسبية تشتمل على ما يتعلق بالزمان والمكان، كسرمديته (أزليته وأبديته) وعدم تحيزه بمكان أو زمان، وعلى ما يتعلق بالخلق كالوجود في كل مكان والعلم بكل شيء، وعلى ما يتعلق بعلاقته بالأخلاقيات وبمعاملته الخلائق العاقلة كحقه وأمانته ورحمته وصلاحه وعدله وقداسته بالنظر لذلك التعلُّق.*

*7- ما هو التقسيم الذي اخترناه في هذا الكتاب؟*
** اخترنا أن نتبع التقسيم الذي يتضمن:*
*أولاً- اللَّه روح*
*ثانياً- إنه غير محدود، سرمدي، غير متغير:*
*(1) في وجوده. (2) في حكمته أو علمه. (3) في قدرته وقداسته وعدله وصلاحه وحقه. فكل هذه الصفات الإلهية يجمعها اسم الجلالة العظيم.*


*اللَّه روح*

*8- بأي معنى استعمل العبرانيون واليونانيون كلمة «روح» وما هو أصل معناها عندهم؟*
** من المبادئ الأصلية في تفسير الكتب، مقدسة كانت أو غير مقدسة، نسبة المعنى البسيط المفهوم في عصر مؤلفيها إلى ما فيها من الكلمات. فلنعرف معنى قول المسيح «إن اللَّه روح» يجب أن نعرف معنى كلمة روح عند العبرانيين واليونانيين، وهي أصلاً الريح الهابَّة، خاصة نسمة الحياة، ثم قوة غير منظورة، ثم نفس الإنسان. ويستلزم القول «إن اللَّه روح» أن كل ما هو جوهري للروح مما نعرفه بالشعور يجوز نسبته إلى اللَّه.*

*9- ما هي القضايا التي يعلمنا إياها الشعور من جهة أرواحنا أي أنفسنا؟*
** نتعلم عن الشعور من حقيقة أنفسنا وقواها ما يأتي:*
*(1) إن النفس جوهر ذو وجود حقيقي وثبوت وقدرة. وإدراك النفس وميولها أدلة على وجود جوهر يفتكر ويريد. والقول بإمكان حدوث أفعال كهذه بلا أصـل يُحدثها كالقول بإمكان حركة بلا متحرك وهو خطأ.*
*(2) يشهد الشعور بأن للنفس وجوداً مستقلاً متميزاً عن سائر الموجودات.*
*(3) يشهد الشعور أيضاً أن للنفس قوى مثل قوة التأمل والحس والمشيئة، فكما نتيقن أننا نفتكر ونحس ونشاء، وأن لنا قوى كهذه، نتيقن أيضاً أن هذه القوى هي صفات جوهرية لكل روح.*
*(4) يحقق الشعور لنا بساطة تكوين النفس، فهي ليست مركبة من أجزاء مختلفة، بل هي جوهر بسيط لا يتجزأ.*
*(5) يشهد الشعور أن النفس ذات، لأن الشيء الذي يفتكر ويشعر ويقصد هو ذات.*
*(6) يشهد أيضاً بنسبة النفس للشريعة الأخلاقية.*
*(7) يشهد بأن للروح قوة الشعور بذاتها.*
*10- ماذا يتبين من كل ما تقدم؟*
** يتضمن القول إن «اللَّه روح» معنى مفيداً لأنه يعلمنا:*
*(1) سلبياً: أن اللَّه ليس مادة، ولا يجوز أن يُنسب إليه شيء من صفات المادة كالتحيُّز والتجزئة والتركيب والثقل والهيئة. وكذلك استحالة رؤية اللَّه أو لمسه أو معرفته بإحدى الحواس الجسدية. وأنه لا يقع تحت الشروط المختصة بوجود المواد. وأنه لا يجوز أن ننسب إليه أعضاء جسدية أو شهوات. فإذا نسبها إليه الوحي فإنما ينسبها إليه لتقريب معنىً معيَّن للبشر.*
*(2) إيجابياً: أن اللَّه كائن عاقل أخلاقي مختار مريد، أي ذو مشيئة، وأن له كل الصفات الذاتية.*
*11- ماذا نتعلم من روحانية اللَّه؟*
** (1) إن اللَّه ذات، يشعر بوجوده، وله عقل ومشيئة.*
*(2) إنه جوهر بسيط غير مركب من أجزاء مختلفة، ولا يقبل التقسيم، ولا يُضاف إليه شيء، لأن غير المحدود يستحيل أن يُزاد عليه، وكذلك لا ينقص منه لأن واجب الكمال لا ينقصه شيء.*
*(3) إنه كائن أخلاقي، لأن من شأن كل كائن ذي عقل ومشيئة أن يكون تحت قانون الأخلاق، وهو قانون لنفسه في كل ما يختص بالشريعة الأخلاقية.*
*12- لماذا لا يجوز القول إن اللَّه مثل البشر، مؤلَّف من الروح والمادة معاً؟*
** لأنه لو كان هذا صحيحاً يكون اللَّه من الكائنات المركبة. والمركب لا يكون أزلياً ولا غير متغير بل محدوداً (لاستحالة وجود المادة في كل مكان في وقت واحد) ومُدرَكاً بالحواس. والحق أنه لا يقدر أحد أن يرى جوهر اللَّه ولا يلمسه ولا يسمعه بالحواس.*
*13- ما هي الأدلة على روحانية اللَّه؟*
** (1) من الكتاب المقدس الذي ينسب إلى اللَّه صفات الروح المذكورة آنفاً، وعلى ذلك بُني تقديم العبادة والصلاة والدعاء إليه والثقة به بأنه الحافظ والمنعم والفادي. فنرى في الكتاب دائماً ما يدل على أن اللَّه ذات لأنه تكلم مع آدم ونوح، وعقد عهداً مع إبراهيم، وخاطب موسى كما يخاطب الإنسان صاحبه. وفي تعبيره عن ذاته استعمل الضمائر، فقال «أنا الرب». وعلمنا المسيح في الصلاة الربانية أن نستعمل ألفاظاً تدل على وجود صفات الروح في اللَّه. وفي أماكن مختلفة في الكتاب سُمي جوهر اللاهوت روحاً (يو 4: 24). وعلمنا الكتاب أن جوهر اللاهوت فوق إدراك الحواس الجسدية (كو 1: 15 و1تي 1: 17 وعب 11: 27). ومن العبارات التي تدل على روحانيته ما جاء في تث 4: 15-18 ومز 139: 7 ويو 4: 24 و2كو 3: 17).*
*(2) كل ما نعرفه من شأن اللَّه، لأن طبيعته وصفاته المعلنة لنا تستلزم روحانيته من حيث أنه خالق العالم، عاقل مريد، وغير ذلك مما لا يمكن التسليم به إلا بناءً على أنه روح. ومن ذلك أيضاً كماله الذي يوجب أنه روح، لأنه لو كان مادة لكان غير كامل. وهكذا يقال في عدم محدوديته وتصرفاته وأعماله. وليس في الخليقة ما يدل على أنه مادة، على أن فيه كثيراً مما يدل على أنه روح.*


*اللَّه غير   محدود*

* 14- ما معنى قولنا «اللَّه غير محدود»؟*

** معناه أنه غير محدود في ذاته وفضائله. وعدم محدوديته في ذاته يدل على وجوده في كل مكان في وقت واحد دائماً، ليس لأن روحه صار أرواحاً عديدة لأنه دائماً واحد، ولا لأن روحه متسع أو متمدد في كل مكان كالهواء الممتد على وجه كل الأرض، لأن روح اللَّه ليس مركباً أو مؤلفاً من أجزاء يمكن امتدادها. بل المعنى أن كل اللاهوت في جوهره الواحد غير قابل للانقسام، حاضر في كل مكان في كل دقيقة منذ الأزل وإلى الأبد. وإذا اعترض أن ذلك فوق العقل البشري، قلنا: نعم، وسببه أن العقل البشري المحدود عاجز عن إدراك اللَّه غير المحدود. أما عدم محدودية اللَّه في فضائله فيدل على أن فضائله كاملة لا يعتريها النقص أبداً.*
*15- ما هو اعتراض البعض على عدم محدودية اللَّه، وما هو الرد عليهم؟*
** قالوا إن الجسم غير المحدود ينبغي أن يعم كل ما سواه من الأجسام، وإن المكان غير المحدود يجب أن يعم كل الأماكن، وإن الزمان غير المحدود ينبغي أن يتضمن كل الأزمنة. وهكذا الكائن غير المحدود ينبغي أن يعم ويتضمن في نفسه كل الكائنات، سواء وُجدت أم كانت مما يحتمل وجوده. ولذلك أنكروا عدم محدودية اللَّه.*
*فنجيب: إن الروح غير المحدود لا يلزم أن يعم كل الموجودات، لأن المادة لا تمنع ولا تحدِّد وجود الروح. ومن خواص الروح غير المحدود أنه لا يمنع وجود أرواح أخرى ولا وجود المواد، كما أن الصلاح غير المحدود لا يمنع وجود صلاح سواه، وكذلك القوة غير المحدودة. بل يمكن وجود روح غير محدود قي فضائله وفي ذاته مع وجود أرواح أخرى عديدة سواه، كما يمكن لعدة أشخاص أن يفتكروا أو يتأملوا أو يقصدوا أو يشعروا في مكان واحد في زمان واحد. ولابد من وجود اللَّه معهم روحياً، ولذلك نقول إن وجود اللَّه في مكان لا يمنع وجود كائنات أخرى روحية في ذلك المكان، لأن ما يصدق على الأصنام في هذا الشأن لا يصدق على الأرواح، لأن صفة الروح غير صفة المادة، بدليل أن لجئوناً من الشياطين سكنوا في إنسان واحد في وقت واحد. ويمتنع أن يُقال في شأن الروح غير المحدود إنه في مكان بمعنى أنه كالمتحيز بالنسبة إلى الحيز، فهو رب المكان ومنزَّه ومستقل عنه، ولا علاقة له به، لأنه قبل أن خلق المتحيزات لم يكن من داعٍ لوجود ما نسميه حيزأ أو مكاناً أو فضاءً. والخلاصة إن المكان أمر اعتباري، وإن اللَّه في كل مكان بلا حصر ولا إحاطة.*
*16- كيف تُقسم عدم محدودية اللَّه باعتبار المكان عند اللاهوتيين؟*
** تُقسم إلى وجوده في كل ما نسميه مكاناً، ووجوده في كل خلائقه. فالأول يشير إلى علاقته بالمكان المطلق غير المحدود. والثاني يشير لعلاقته بخلائقه العاقلة. فالوجود في كل مكان ينسب إليه بالنظر لطبيعته الإلهية، والوجود مع كل خلائقه يُنسب إليه باعتبار علاقته بالمخلوقات العاقلة، لأنه موجود مع كل خلائقه في كل زمان ومكان بجوهره التام لا بمجرد صفاته فقط كعلمه وقوته، وإلا كان جوهره محدوداً. فتعليم البعض أن اللَّه موجود بجوهره في السماء فقط، وفي بقية الأماكن بمجرد صفاته يناقض كمال اللاهوت والتعليم الإلهي.*
*17- ما معنى حضور اللَّه الخاص وحضوره العام، أي أنه في كل مكان في وقتٍ واحد، وفي كل الأوقات؟*
** يراد بحضور اللَّه الخاص حضوره جوهراً وعلماً، إما بإظهار ذاته إظهاراً خاصاً لأحد خلائقه العاقلة، أو بإجراء قوته في أعمال خاصة. والمقصود بحضوره العام (أي أنه في كل مكان في وقتٍ واحد وفي كل الأوقات) هو أن الجوهر الإلهي موجود دائماً أبداً في كل ما نسميه مكاناً. أما من جهة حضوره باعتبار إظهار ذاته إظهاراً خاصاً، أو إجراء قوته بعمل خاص، فذلك يختلف زماناً ومكاناً، لأنه يُظهِر قوة عجيبة في زمانٍ ومكانٍ لا يُظهرها في غيرهما. وهو بهذا المعنى يحضر في كنيسته دون العالم، ويحضر في مكان معلوم لعقاب الشياطين والأشرار بأسلوب يختلف عن حضوره في السماء حيث يُظهر محبته ومجده. فإن قيل إن الكتاب المقدس يتكلم عن اللَّه كأنه حاضر في أماكن دون غيرها مثل الهيكل، أو قلب المؤمن، قلنا إن هذا لا يناقض وجوده في كل مكان دائماً باعتبار جوهره، لأن الكتاب يقصد حضوره الخاص في أماكن مختلفة ليُجري قوته وعمله ومجده لا بمجرد جوهره.*
*18- كيف يختلف حضور اللَّه في كل مكان عن حضور المواد والأرواح؟*
** حضور المواد يعني أنها تشمل مقداراً محدوداً من الفراغ، وحضور الأرواح المخلوقة يعني أنها توجد في وقت مفروض في محل معلوم ولا تكون في غيره ولا تشغله، كالمادة. وحضور اللَّه في كل مكان يعني حضوره العام في الكون حتى لا يوجد مكان لا يكون فيه في كل زمان بجوهره غير المتجزئ. ولا نعني بذلك أن يمتد أو يتسع ليملأ كل مكان، بل أنه يملأ كل مكان بدون تغيير في جوهره، لأن قبول الامتداد يلزم عنه قبول التجزيء، والقول إن جزءاً من اللَّه في مكان وجزءاً آخر في مكان آخر باطلٌ لا يصح في اللَّه الذي يملأ الكون بوجوده.*
*19- ما هي الأدلة التي تثبت أن اللَّه موجود في كل مكان؟*
** الدليل العظيم لهذا هو عبارات الكتاب المقدس التي تبين وجوده في كل مكان، فهو «الذي يملأ الكل في الكل» (أف1: 23). واللَّه يسأل «ألعلي إلهٌ من قريب، يقول الرب، ولست إلهاً من بعيد؟ إذا اختبأ إنسان في أماكن مستترة، أفما أراه أنا يقول الرب؟ أَمَا أملأ أنا السماوات والأرض يقول الرب!» (إر 23: 23، 24). ويقول المرنم «أين أذهب من روحك، ومن وجهك أين أهرب؟ إن صعدتُ إلى السماوات فأنت هناك، وإن فرشتُ في الهاوية فها أنت. إن أخذتُ جناحي الصبح وسكنتُ في أقاصي البحر فهناك أيضاً تهديني» (مز 139: 8-12 انظر 1مل 8: 27 وإش 66: 1).*
*وما يشهد به الكتاب المقدس من جهة وجود اللَّه في كل مكان يصـدقه العقل البشري أيضاً، وهو نتيجة طبيعية لكمال صفات اللَّه.*
*20- ما هي خلاصة تعليم الكتاب في اللَّه وعلاقته بالمخلوقات؟*
** خلاصة تعليمه أن اللَّه روح غير منظور، ساكن في نور لا يقدر أحد أن يدنو منه، كلي الجلال والمجد، خالق كل الأشياء وحافظها ومعتنٍ بها. وبحضوره في كل مكان يحيي وينظم ويؤثر في نمو أصغر النبات كما في قيادة نجوم السماء في دورانها، داعياً كلها بأسماء. وفعله ظاهر أيضاً في نفس الإنسان إذ يهبها عقلاً ويعمل فيها لتريد وتعمل، لأن قلب الإنسان في يديه كجداول مياه حيثما شاء يُميله (أم21: 1). وهو يرتب الأمور ويدبرها بعنايته لإتمام مقاصده الحكيمة، وهو يحيط بنا دائماً ونحن محفوظون به.*

*اللَّه سرمدي (أزلي أبدي)*

*21- ما هو الزمان، وما هي علاقته بالأزلية والأبدية؟*
** الزمان هو الدوام الذي نقيسه بتوالي الحوادث. والحادثة المشهورة المعينة لذلك هي دوران الأرض اليومي. ويُقسم الزمان باعتبار نظرنا إليه كماضٍ وحاضر ومستقبل. وهو أمرٌ اعتباري أو نسبي، أي عبارة عن النسبة بين الحوادث المتصلة المتوالية باعتبار تواليها. وهو مختص بالمخلوق دون الخالق، ونسبته إلى الأزلية والأبدية هي كنسبة شيء محدود لشيء غير محدود. فالزمان جزء من المدة غير المحدودة، محدود ببدايته وبنهايته، ويتميز عن الأزلية والأبدية بتتابع الحوادث فيه، ونحن نميز مروره من ذلك التتابع. على أن حياة اللَّه لا علاقة لها بالزمان، فمن خواص الزمان التوالي واللَّه منزه عنه. إلا أنه يتنازل لتمييز التتابع الزمني في ما يتعلق بحياة المخلوقات.*
*22- ما هو المقصود بسرمدية اللَّه؟*
** المقصود بها أن اللَّه دائم غير محدود بزمان، كما هو غير محدود بمكان. ولا يُقاس دوامه بتوالي الحوادث، لأنه سرمدي، ليس له بداية ولا نهاية. وهو لا ينظر للزمان إلا بالنسبة لخلائقه. وهو منزه عن الزمان تنزُّهه عن المكان. وهو في كل زمان كما هو في كل مكان، ولا فرق عنده بين الماضي والحاضر والمستقبل، فكل الأزمنة بالنسبة إليه كالحاضر بالنسبة لنا. ولكنه يعلم الزمان كأمر مختص بالخليقة المحدودة التي لا بد فيها من توالي الحوادث.*
*23- ما هي نصوص الكتاب المقدس عن سرمدية اللَّه؟*
** منها قول المرنم «مِن قَبل أن تُولد الجبالُ أو أبدأتَ الأرض والمسكونة، منذ الأزل إلى الأبد أنت اللَّه.. لأن ألف سنة في عينيك مثل يوم أمسٍ بعد ما عبر، وكهزيعٍ من الليل» (مز 90: 2، 4). وقوله «من قِدَمٍ أسست الأرض، والسماوات هي عمل يديك. هي تبيد وأنت تبقى، وكلها كثوب تبلى. كرداءٍ تغيرهن فتتغير. وأنت هو، وسنوك لن تنتهي» (مز102: 25-27). وقد سُمي اللَّه في الكتاب المقدس «الإله الأزلي السرمدي، الذي له وحده عدم الموت» (إش 57: 15 و44: 6 و2بط 3: 8 وعب 13: 8 ورؤ 1: 4).*
*فنرى من هذه العبارات وأمثالها أن اللَّه بدون بداية ولا نهاية، كائن الآن وكان منذ الأزل ويكون إلى الأبد. والماضي والحاضر والمستقبل دائماً أمامه. ويتفق العقل والكتاب المقدس في ذلك، لأن العقل يحكم بوجوب علة العلل، ومتى وصل إليه التزم بالتسليم أنه واجب الوجود، وأن العلة التي ليس لها علة ينبغي أن تكون أزلية، لأن العلة الأصلية من الوجه الواحد ليست معلولة من علة غيرها، ومن الوجه الآخر غير قابلة للملاشاة، لأن ما ليس له بداية ليس له نهاية.*

*24- كيف تبرهن أن الماضي والمستقبل هما حاضر عند اللَّه؟*
** يصعب على العقل البشري أن يدرك كيف أن الماضي والحاضر والمستقبل أمام اللَّه كوقت واحد. فإن كان الكلام في ذلك من جهة الحوادث كان المعنى أن أوائلها وأواخرها وأسبابها ونتائجها حاضرة أمامه معاً. فكما أن الإنسان الذي ينظر من طائرة يرى قافلة كبيرة من أولها لآخرها في لحظة واحدة، مع أن غيره وهو يسير على الأرض لا يرى إلا ما يمر عليه منها، ويحسب بعضها قد مضى عنه وبعضها صار أمامه، وبعضها سوف يمر عليه.. هكذا يرى اللَّه كل شيء من فوق، فيرى سلسلة الحوادث الزمنية جميعها حاضرة أمامه معاً. وما يراه البشر في كل أيام حياتهم يراه اللَّه في سمو علمه بلا زمان. فإذا سأل سائل: هل تتوالى أفكار اللَّه؟ أجبنا: وإن ظهرت لنا نتائج أفكار اللَّه متتابعة تتابعاً زمنياً، إلا أننا لا ننسب إليها ذلك. لكن يجوز أن نقول إن اللَّه عالم بالحوادث مع تواليها بعضها ببعض (مز 90: 4 و2بط 3: 8).*

*اللَّه غير  متغيِّر*

*25- ما معنى أن اللَّه لا يتغير؟*
** يقترن عدم تغير اللَّه بأنه غير محدود وأنه سرمدي، حتى أن نفس الكلام الذي يستعمله الكتاب المقدس لتثبيت عدم محدوديته وتثبيت سرمديته يبرهن أيضاً عدم تغيُّره. والمقصود بعدم تغير اللَّه أنه منزه عن كل تغيير وكل إمكان تغيير، لأنه غير محدود ومستقل وواجب الوجود، ولا شيء خارج عنه يقدر أن يؤثر فيه. كذلك لا شيء داخله يميل إلى التغير. وهو غير قابل للتغيير في جوهره وفي صفاته، فلا يزيد ولا ينقص، ولا يكون علمه في وقت ما أكثر أو أقل مما هو في وقت آخر، ولا يكون أكثر قوة أو حكمة أو قداسة أو عدلاً أو رحمة، ولا أقل مما هو. وكذلك هو غير متغير في مقاصده لأن حكمته غير محدودة، فهو لا يخطئ في آرائه السابقة العلم حتى يحتاج أن يصححها بعد ذلك (يع 1: 17). وبما أن قوته غير محدودة لا يمكن أن يمنعه مانع عن إتمام مقاصده.*

*26- ما هي الأدلة على عدم تغير اللَّه؟*
** عندنا أدلة كتابية وأدلة عقلية، فالكتابية تقول «ليس عنده تغيير ولا ظل دوران» (يع 1: 17). وقوله «ليس اللَّه إنساناً فيكذب، ولا ابن إنسان فيندم. هل يقول لا ويفعل، أو يتكلم ولا يفي؟» (عد 23: 19). وقوله «لأني أنا الرب لا أتغير» (ملا3: 6). «أما مؤامرة الرب فإلى الأبد تثبت. أفكار قلبه إلى دور فدور» (مز 33: 11). وقوله «في قلب الإنسان أفكار كثيرة، لكن مشورة الرب هي تثبت» (أم 19: 21). وقوله «قد حلف رب الجنود قائلاً: إنه كما قصدتُ يصير، وكما نويتُ يثبت» (إش 14: 24). وقوله «اذكروا الأوَّليات منذ القديم لأني أنا اللَّه وليس آخر. الإله وليس مثلي. مخبر منذ البدء بالأخير ومنذ القديم بما لم يُفعل، قائلاً: رأيي يقوم وأفعل كل مسرتي» (إش 46: 9، 10).*
*وأما الأدلة العقلية فهي أن اللَّه مستقل بنفسه، فكما أنه غير معلول بل هو علَّة كل المخلوقات، لا يغيره أحد، بل هو يغير الكل. وهو غير محدود في علمه وحكمته وبره وصلاحه وقوته، لأن غير المحدود لا يقبل الزيادة ولا النقصان، فهو لا يقبل التغير. وهو غير محدود زماناً ومكاناً، سرمدي، ولذلك لا يطرأ التغيير على جوهره.*

*27- كيف نفسر آيات الكتاب المقدس التي تنسب الندامة للَّه؟*
** نفسرها كما نفسر الآيات التي تقول إنه يركب على أجنحة الرياح، وإنه ينزل من السماء ويسير في الأرض. ففي كل هذه التعبيرات يتنازل اللَّه ليكلّم البشر بلغة تناسب عقولهم، فيستخدم الكناية والمجاز.*
*28- كيف توفق بين عدم تغير اللَّه وأعماله العظيمة التي عملها، مثل خلق العالم وتجسد المسيح؟*
** لا يدل خَلْق العالم على تغير في جوهر اللَّه أو في مقاصـده، لأنه قصد منذ الأزل أن يقوم بعمل الخلق، وفي الوقت المعين تمم قصده. وفي خلقه العالم لم يأخذ شيئاً من ذاته بل خلقه من لا شيء، بمجرد أمره. والتجسد أيضاً يوافق قصد اللَّه منذ الأزل. ولا شك أن جوهر الابن الإلهي لم يتغير في الاتحاد بالطبيعة الإنسانية، بل دخل في علاقة جديدة بجنسنا البشري. وكل تغير في المسيح في حياته على الأرض كان خاصاً بناسوته فقط.*
*وما سبق أن درسناه من عدم محدودية اللَّه، وسرمديته (لا بداية له ولا نهاية) وعدم تغيُّره يصدق على طبيعة اللَّه كما يصدق على مقاصده وصفاته، فهو في ذاته وكل كمالاته بلا حد ولا تغير منذ الأزل وإلى الأبد.*


*اللَّه عالِمٌ بكل شيء*

*29- ما هو العلم في علاقته بعقل الإنسان؟*
** العلم هو حصول العقل على الحقائق. ويستلزم العلم وجود العقل الذي يدرك والحقيقة التي يدركها. وعلم الإنسان إما ضروري أو اكتسابي. فحواسنا تعلمنا بما يعرض عليها من الأجسام الخارجة عنها، ويعرف عقلنا الحقائق العقلية ويميزها، وتعلمنا طبيعتنا الأخلاقية أن نميز الحلال من الحرام، ويقدِّرنا الذوق العقلي على تمييز الجميل من القبيح. ويجيئنا أكثر علمنا من الخارج بالتعليم والاختبار والمقارنة وغيرهما.*
*30- هل أنكر أحدٌ علم اللَّه، وما هو الرد عليه؟*
** توهَّم البعض أن اللَّه بسبب عظيم سموه وارتفاع شأنه لا يعلم أمور العالم بالتفصيل، وأنه لا يمكن للعقل (ولو كان غير محدود) أن يدرك كل تغيرات الكون الواسع. وخُدع بعض الفلاسفة فأنكروا إمكان علم اللَّه، لأن ذلك لا يوافق فلسفتهم.*
*والرد على ذلك: أنه يجب علينا أن نتبع تعليم الكتاب المقدس في كل ما نعتقده من جهة طبيعة اللَّه، لا أهواءنا وتصوراتنا الفلسفية. ويعلمنا الكتاب أن اللَّه يعلم التفصيلات والكليات «ليست خليقة غير ظاهرة قدامه، بل كل شيء عريان ومكشوف لعيني ذلك الذي معه أمرنا» (عب4: 13). «الظلمة أيضاً لا تظلم لديك، والليل مثل النهار يضيء. كالظلمة هكذا النور» (مز 139: 12 وانظر أيضاً مز 94: 9 و139: 1، 2 و147: 5 وأم 15: 3، 11 وحز 11: 5 وأع 15: 18 ومت 10: 30). وتبيِّن هذه الآيات أن علم اللَّه يشمل كل شيء، وأن العلم أيضاً ذاتي فيه، وهو لا يحتاج إلى نظرٍ واكتساب، وأنه غير متغير أي لا يزيد ولا ينقص، وأنه يعلم كل الأشياء كما هي.*

*وعلم اللَّه غير المحدود ينتج من أنه صاحب الكمال المطلق، فإن الكامل لا يخفى عنه شيء، ولا يمكن أن يزيد علماً، وإلا لم يكن كاملاً قبل ذلك. ولا يمكن أن ينقص علماً وإلا فلا يكون كاملاً بعد ذلك. وينتج أيضاً علم اللَّه غير المحدود من حضوره في كل مكان، لأن من يملأ السماوات والأرض، ويرى كل الحوادث. ولولا وجود اللَّه في كل مكان وعلمه بكل شيء لكانت صلواتنا وعبادتنا له بلا قيمة، فإننا نصلي لإلهٍ نثق أنه يعلم أحوالنا وحاجتنا ويسمع تضرعاتنا، وأنه يدين العالم أخيراً بالعدل. ولو لم يكن علم اللَّه شاملاً لامتنع ذلك عليه.*

*31- بماذا يمتاز علم اللَّه عن علم الإنسان؟*
** يمتاز من وجوه كثيرة، نذكر منها خمسة:*
*(1) علمه ذاتي، لا مُكتسب ولا محصَّلٌ بالبحث والتفتيش.*
*(2) علمه مستقل لا يتوقف على المخلوقات ولا على أعمالها، لأن اللَّه يعلم منذ الأزل كل ما سيحدث.*
*(3) علمه يشمل كل الأمور في وقت واحد، فهو لم يعلم كل الحوادث والأشياء على التتابع، بل كانت جميعها في ذهنه منذ الأزل، سواء كانت نسبة بعضها إلى بعض نسبة التتابع أو نسبة العلة إلى المعلول.*
*(4) علمه كلي يحيط بصفات الأشياء وجوهرها، فلا يقتصر على الأشياء الخارجية من الصفات والظواهر كعلم الإنسان.*
*(5) علمه غير محدود وغير مقيد، فهو يعلم الماضي والحاضر والمستقبل، ويرى كل شي، معاً، خلافاً للإنسان الذي يعرف الحاضر معرفة غير كاملة، ويعرف الماضي معرفة أقل، ولا يعرف المستقبل مطلقاً.*
*32- كم عدد أقسام مواضيع علم اللَّه؟*
** ثلاثة أقسام:*
*(1) علم اللَّه ذاته أنه السرمدي، وذو الصفات الكاملة غير المحدودة.*
*(2) علمه الشامل بكل ما يمكن أن يحدث، سواء حدث أم لم يحدث أم لن يحدث، فعلمه ليس محدوداً بما صار أو سيصير فعلاً، بل يشمل كل ما يمكن أن يصير.*
*(3) علمه السابق منذ الأزل بكل ما يحدث بالفعل.*
*33- ما هو رأي اللاهوتيين في علم اللَّه الشامل؟*
** عبَّر اللاهوتيون عن هذا القسم بالعلم العقلي المحض، أي أنه قائم في العقل الإلهي قياماً مطلقاً، ناشئاً عن شعور اللَّه الكامل بقوته غير المحدودة.*
*34- ما هو رأي اللاهوتيين في علم اللَّه السابق؟*
** عبر اللاهوتيون عن هذا القسم بالعلم البصري، أي أنه يقوم بأن اللَّه يبصر كل ما حدث أو سيحدث بالفعل بتدبيره أو بسماح منه. وأصل هذا علم اللَّه الكامل بجميع مقاصده. وسمي أيضاً «بديهياً» تمييزاً له عن المكتسب، و«دفعياً» تمييزاً له عن التدريجي، و«واضحاً» تمييزاً له عن المبهم، و«حقيقياً» أي وفق الواقع تمييزاً له عن الوهم والظن، و«أزلياً» تمييزاً له عن الحادث، و«أبدياً» تمييزاً له عن المتناهي.*
*35- برهن أن علم اللَّه يعمُّ ما يتوقف حدوثه على حدوث أمور أخرى في المستقبل، أو على أسبابٍ خفية عنا.*
** من هذا النوع ما يتوقف حدوثه على أسباب مستقلة عن إرادة البشر، ومنه ما يتوقف على فعل الإرادة البشرية. واللَّه يعلم كليهما قبل الحدوث لأن كل الأسباب معلومة عنده بدليل ما يأتي:*
*(1) أقوال الكتاب المقدس (قارن 1صم 23: 11، 12 وإش 46: 9، 10 وأع 2: 23 و15: 18).*
*(2) النبوات التي توقف إتمامها على حوادث أخرى وقد تمت بالفعل (مر 14: 30).*
*(3) كمال اللَّه وعدم محدوديته في صفاته يستلزمان أن معرفته تشمل كل الحوادث وأسبابها.*
*36- هل يعلم اللَّه أعمال الناس الاختيارية بالعلم السابق؟*
** نعم. ويؤكد لنا الكتاب المقدس أن اللَّه يعلمها قبل حدوثها. فإن معرفة الأمور المستقبلة في أعمال الناس الاختيارية تستلزم أن اللَّه يعلمها، لأنه لو لم يعلم ما يفعله ذوو الاختيار لكان علمه محدوداً، يزيد علماً على الدوام. وهذا باطل! ولكانت سياسته للعالم غير ثابتة لأنها تتوقف على أفعال الناس التي لا يعلمها هو. وهذا محال أيضاً! فاللَّه يعلم مقدَّماً أفعال خلائقه الاختيارية.*
*وقد أنكر البعض علم اللَّه السابق، وهم السوسينيون وقسم من الأرمنيين (انظر ما قيل فيهما فصـل 7 س 10، 11) بحجة أن علم اللَّه السابق يناقض اختيار الإنسان الأخلاقي. ولكن مبدأهم هذا خاطئ لإمكان حدوث أمر سبق القضاء به، مع بقاء فاعله مخيَّراً، بدليل قداسة أفعال المسيح وهو فاعل مخيّر، وقداسة القديسين في السماء مع أنهم فعلةٌ مخيَّرون (مز 139: 2 وإش 41: 21-23 و44: 28 ومت 11: 21 وأع 2: 32).*
*37- كيف نوفِّق بين علم اللَّه السابق المؤكد لكل ما يحدث واختيار البشر؟*
** في هذا صـعوبة، وعند اللاهوتيين آراء مختلفة لإزالتها، فأنكر بعضهم أن الإنسان مخيَّر، وقال غيرهم إن اللَّه استحسن أن يفرغ نفسه من معرفة أعمال خلائقه الاختيارية برضاه. والفريقان مخطئان. والذي نراه في هذه المسألة هو:*
*(1) لما كان علم اللَّه السابق لكل ما يحدث مؤكداً، وكذلك حرية اختيار الإنسان الكاملة، وجب أن نسلم بهما، حتى لو عجزنا عن التوفيق بينهما.*
*(2) التأكيد السابق في علم اللَّه من جهة أفعال الفاعل الحر لا ينزع ضرورة حريته، ما لم يكن مضطراً أن يفعل على خلاف إرادته، وذلك للفرق بين الاضطرار والاختيار.*
*(3) علم اللَّه السابق لأعمال الناس الاختيارية من خواص اللاهوت، وهو إما نتيجة معرفة كل الأسباب أو المحركات التي تنشئها مع اختيار العامل، وإما أنه علم بديهي في اللَّه يفوق اختيار البشر. والخلاصة أنه مهما كان التوضيح صعباً، فلا بد من سبق معرفة اللَّه لأعمال البشر المخيرين، فليس عند اللَّه أمر مُبهم أو خفي وغير محقق لسبب من الأسباب. وعلمه لا يزيد ولا ينقص ولا يتقدم بعضه على بعض. وبهذا يميز سابق العلم، فعلمه واحدٌ أبداً، لأن كل الأشياء معلومة لديه معاً تمام العلم منذ الأزل وإلى الأبد.*
*38- ما هي العلاقة بين حكمة اللَّه وعلمه؟*
** للحكمة علاقة قوية بالعلم، وهي تظهر باختيار الأهداف الصالحة، وإعداد الوسائل المناسبة لبلوغ تلك الأهداف. فالعلم هو إدراك حقائق الأمور وعلاقاتها المتنوعة. والحكمة هي استخدام العلم أحسن استخدام لأغراض حسنة. وفي كل أعمال اللَّه تظهر علامات الأغراض الحسنة، فهي براهين حكمته التي تُظهر صلاح الوسائط التي يستخدمها لإتمام الخير الأعظم لخليقته وإعلان مجده. وحكمة اللَّه سرمدية غير محدودة. وفي تاريخ العالم وأعمال الخليقة (خاصة عمل الفداء والعناية) براهين كثيرة واضحة عليها. ويبرهن الكتاب المقدس حكمة اللَّه بتسميته «الإله الحكيم وحده» (1تي 1: 17). و«الإله الحكيم الوحيد» (آية 25). ويقول المرنم «ما أعظم أعمالك يا رب. كلها بحكمة صنعتَ. ملآنة الأرض من غناك» (مز 104: 24). وقال الرسول بولس عندما تأمل عمل الفداء «يا لعمق غنى اللَّه وحكمته وعلمه! ما أبعد أحكامه عن الفحص، وطرقه عن الاستقصاء» (رو11: 23).*

*اللَّه ذو مشيئة*

*39- ما المقصود بمشيئة اللَّه؟*
** مشيئة اللَّه هي القوة التي بها يختار ما يفعله. ويبيِّن الكتاب المقدس أن قضاء اللَّه ومقاصـده ومشورته وأوامره كلها صادرة عن مشيئته. والمشيئة صفة جوهرية لكل كائن روحي، وشرط ضروري لوجود الشخصية. فإذا أنكرنا مشيئة اللَّه أَهَنّا شأنه، لأننا بذلك نجعله أدنى من خلائقه. وهذه المشيئة حرة، لأن كل أعمال اللَّه من الخلق والعناية وإتمام المواعيد ليست اضطرارية بل اختيارية، ناشئة عن مشيئته.*
*40- بماذا تتميز مشيئة اللَّه في قضائه عن مشيئته في أوامره؟*
** قضاء اللَّه هو ما يشاء أن يعمله وما يقصد أن يجريه في المستقبل، وأوامره هي ما يشاء أن تعمله خلائقه العاقلة. ولا تناقض بين هذين الأمرين، لأن اللَّه لا يقضي أن يفعل شيئاً أو يُلزم خلائقه بفعله وهو قد نهاهم عنه. ولكنه قضى بأن لا يجبرهم أن يمتنعوا عن ارتكاب ما نهاهم عن فعله، وهو لا يمنع الناس عن فعل الخطية مع أنه نهى عنها، لأنه أعطى البشر حرية الإرادة.*
*وتتميز أيضاً مشيئة اللَّه السرية (التي هي مقاصده المكتومة عنده) عن مشيئته المعلَنة (التي هي أوامره وما أظهره من مقاصده لخلائقه).*

*41- بأي معنى يجوز التمييز بين مشيئة اللَّه المطلقة ومشيئته المقيَّدة؟*
** لا يليق هذا التمييز من جهة قصد اللَّه، لأنه مطلق، بل من جهة حوادث داخلة ضمن دائرة مقاصده، لأن من الحوادث ما هو مقيَّد (أي يتوقَّف حدوثه على حدوث شيء آخر). ولكن قصد اللَّه يشمل كليهما، وهو مطلق لا يتغير. مثلاً: الإنسان يحصد إذا زرع، ويخلُص إذا آمن. فالحصاد يتوقف على الزرع، والخلاص يتوقف على الإيمان. وأما قصد اللَّه فمطلق ويشمل الزرع والإيمان، وما ينشأ عنهما.*
*وقال البعض إن مقاصد اللَّه مقيدة أيضاً، فإنه يقصد خلاص الإنسان إذا آمن. ولذلك يتوقف قصده على إيمان الشخص، وقد ترك اللَّه إيمان الإنسان بلا قضاء. ولكن هذا القول لا يليق بشأن اللَّه، لأنه يجعل إتمام مقاصده الإلهية متوقفاً على أفعال الناس التي لم يتحقق حدوثها! وسيأتي الكلام على هذا في البحث عن قضاء اللَّه (فصل 16). ويكفي أن يقال إن كلمة «مشيئة» تُستعمل في الكتاب المقدس بمعنيين: (أ) ما يريده اللَّه (ب) ما يقصده. فمتى قيل إن اللَّه يشاء أن كل الناس يخلصون، فليس المعنى أنه قضى بخلاص الجميع، بل أنه يرغب في ذلك. فلأنه شفوق يشاء خلاص الجميع، ولأنه عادل لا يشاء خلاص غير التائب.*

*42- هل مشيئة اللَّه هي سبب التمييز بين الحلال والحرام، أم أن لهما سبب غير مشيئته؟*
** لابد من تمييز أزلي بين الحلال والحرام لا نبنيه على أمر أو نهي من اللَّه، بل على طبيعته. ولما كان الإنسان عاجزاً من ذاته أن يميز بين الحلال والحرام دائماً تمييزاً صحيحاً، أعلن اللَّه له قانوناً بذلك. ويكفينا أن اللَّه يأمرنا بشيء لنكون مكلَّفين بعمله أو ينهانا عن شيء لنجتنبه. وفي كل الأمور تلزمنا مشيئته، وهي التي تقضي لنا بالحلال والحرام، سواء كانت هكذا في ذاتها أو لأن اللَّه يأمرنا بها. وهذه المشيئة هي إظهار ما في اللَّه من الكمال الأخلاقي غير المحدود. فإذاً مشيئة اللَّه الكاملة هي قانون التمييز بين الحلال والحرام للبشر وأصل واجباتهم. (انظر سبب التكليف الأخلاقي فصل 28 س 8، 9 وفصل 44  س 1، 2).*

*اللَّه قادر*

*43- كيف نعرف القوة، وما هي حدود قوة الإنسان؟*
** نعرف القوة من شعورنا بأننا نقدر أن نفعل بعض الأفعال. وتنحصر قوة الإنسان في دائرة ضيقة، فهو يقدر أن يغير مجرى تفكيره ويوجِّهه إلى موضوع خاص، ويقدر أن يحرك بعض أعضاء جسده، وهذا حد قوته الذاتية. ومن هذا المقدار الصغير من القوة صدرت كل العلوم البشرية والاختراعات المتنوعة. غير أن هذه القدرة ليست خاضعة لمجرد مشيئة الإنسان وحدها، لأنها لن تؤلف كتاباً ولن تبني بيتاً، فالإنسان يحتاج إلى استخدام وسائط، مثل المواد الطبيعية.*

*44- كيف نتوصل من الشعور بقوتنا المحدودة لمعرفة قوة اللَّه غير المحدودة؟*
** يكتشف الإنسان أن هناك الكثير الذي يحد قوته، فيتجه عقله إلى قوة اللَّه غير المحدودة، فنحن نقدر على قليل، واللَّه يقدر على كل ما يشاء. ونحن نفتقر لاستعمال وسائط في إتمام غاياتنا إلا في بعض الأمور الجزئية، واللَّه غني عنها. وهو يشاء، فيصير كما يشاء. قال «ليكن نور» فكان النور، وبمجرد مشيئته خلق مواد الكون الأصلية من لا شيء. وطوعاً لمشيئة المسيح سكنت الرياح وصار هدوء عظيم، وبمشيئته وحدها شفى المرضى وفتح أعين العميان وأقام الموتى.*

*45- ما أهم آيات الكتاب التي تنسب إلى اللَّه القوة غير المحدودة؟*
** قوله «أنا الإله القدير» (تك 17: 1). وقال إرميا «إنك صنعت السماوات والأرض بقوتك العظيمة وبذراعك الممدودة. لا يعسر عليك شيء» (إر 32: 17). وقال المسيح «عند اللَّه كل شيء مستطاع» (مت 19: 26). وقال المرنم «إن إلهنا في السماء. كل ما شاء صـنع» (مز 115: 3). «كل ما شاء الرب صنع في السماوات وفي الأرض، في البحار وفي كل اللجج» (مز 135: 6). واللَّه في الكتاب المقدس على الدوام موضوع تسبيحاتنا ومركز ثقتنا لأنه يملك ويفعل كما يشاء في جند السماء وسكان الأرض.*
*46- هل يلزم عن عدم محدودية قوة اللَّه أنه يقدر أن يفعل المستحيل؟*
** فسر بعض الفلاسفة القوة المطلقة بأنها قوة لا تُحد مطلقاً حتى بالمستحيلات، وأنها غير خاضعة للعقل ولا للشرائع الأخلاقية. وبحسب هذا التعليم يقدر اللَّه أن يعمل المستحيلات والرذائل، حتى أنهم قالوا إنه يقدر أن يعدم حياته.*
*فنجيب: لاشك أن اللَّه قادر على ما هو مستحيل على قدرة البشر أو الملائكة، ولكن لا يلزم عن ذلك أنه يقدر على عمل ما هو مستحيل له، فلا بد أن نأخذ ذات اللَّه في الاعتبار، فلا يحد القوة الإلهية شيء، ولكنه لا يفعل ما يخالف طبيعته الصالحة، ولا يحد صلاحه غير المحدود شيء، لكنه لا يقدر أن يفعل الحرام. فالذي ينسب للَّه القدرة على عمل الشر يهينه ولا يرفع شأنه. وقولنا إن قدرة اللَّه غير محدودة لأنه يقدر أن يفعل كل ما يشاء لا يستلزم أنه يشاء عمل الشر، أو أن مشيئته تخالف طبيعته الأخلاقية. ولا يحط من شأن قدرته إذا كانت محدودة بالكمال الأخلاقي.*

*47- ماذا يقصد بعض اللاهوتيين بالقوة المطلقة؟*
** سمى بعض اللاهوتيين القوة التي يظهرها اللَّه في عمله «أعمالاً بدون وسائط مطلقة» تمييزاً لها عن القوة الظاهرة في استعماله الوسائط. ونسبوا إلى القوة المطلقة الخليقة والعجائب والوحي وتجديد القلب، ونسبوا إلى غير المطلقة أفعال العناية الإلهية. وهذا التمييز بالمعنى المذكور صحيح.*

*48- هل تدبر قوة اللَّه أعمال البشر الاختيارية؟*
** يعلمنا الكتاب المقدس أن سلطان اللَّه يَجري على الفاعل المختار، وأنه قادر على سياسة أعمال الإنسان وإرشاده كما يشاء بدون معارضة لاختياره (دا 4: 35 وأم 21: 1 ومز 76: 10 وفي 2: 13 ورو 9: 19 وأف 1: 11). ويتبين ذلك أيضاً من النبوات، لأنه لو لم يكن اللَّه قادراً على إجراء ما يلزم لإتمامها، والإنسان مخيَّر، لما نطق بها (انظر تاريخ فرعون خر 4: 21 و6: 1 وتاريخ يوسف تك 37-41 وتاريخ ملك أشور إش 10: 5-7 وتاريخ كورش إش 45: 1 وتاريخ يهوذا أع 2: 23). وللبشر شيء من تلك القوة، لأنهم يقدرون أن يقنعوا غيرهم ويرشدوهم دون معارضة لاختيارهم. فكم بالحري يقدر اللَّه على ذلك!*


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2011)

*اللَّه قدوس*

*49- ما معنى القداسة في الكتاب المقدس، وما معنى قداسة اللَّه؟*
** إذا كان الموصوف بالقداسة مكاناً أو زماناً أو إرادة  أو شيئاً آخر من المواد كالزيت واللحم والمذبح، كان المقصود بها تخصيص ذلك  الموصوف لخدمة اللَّه وإفرازه لتلك الخدمة. وإذا كان الموصوف بالقداسة  خلائق عاقلة كالكهنة والأنبياء وشعب اللَّه دلت على الإفراز والتخصيص،  ودلَّت أيضاً بالضرورة على الكمال الأخلاقي فيهم، لأنهم عاقلون. وإذا وُصف  اللَّه بالقداسة كان المقصود طهارته الأخلاقية الروحية وخلوّه التام من كل  ما ينافي القداسة في الفكر والفعل.*

*وقد تُطلق القداسة على مجده الأخلاقي كما هو ظاهر في جميع صفاته الكاملة (مز 22: 3 و98: 1 وإش 6: 3 ورؤ 4: 8).*

*وبناءً على ذلك نقول إن المقصود بقداسة اللَّه كمالاته  الأخلاقية وطهارته وخلوه التام من كل نقص أخلاقي. «ليس قدوس مثل الرب»  (1صم 2:2) أي ليس أحد طاهراً بالتمام وغير محدود في كماله الأخلاقي إلا  اللَّه. وكثيراً ما سُمي اللَّه «قدوساً» ووُصف بالقداسة، فقيل «علّوا الرب  إلهنا واسجدوا في جبل قدسه، لأن الرب إلهنا قدوس» (مز 99: 9). «من لا  يخافك يا رب ويمجد اسمك، لأنك وحدك قدوس» (رؤ 15: 4). وقداسة اللَّه غير  المحدودة هي الصفة التي يُبنى عليها إكرامه بنوع يفوق ما يُبنى ذلك الإكرام  على قدرته وعلمه، حتى أن كلمة «قدوس» تُستعمل أحياناً بمعنى صاحب الكرامة.  والملائكة الذين يهتفون نهاراً وليلاً قائلين: «قدوس قدوس قدوس رب الجنود»  يعبِّرون بذلك عن إحساسات كل خلائق اللَّه العاقلة غير الساقطة، وينظرون  إلى كمال طهارته. وهو نار آكلة لأنه قدوس، ولما تأمل النبي في قداسته قال:  «ويل لي! إني هلكت، لأني إنسان نجس الشفتين، وأنا ساكن بين شعب نجس  الشفتين، لأن عينيَّ قد رأتا الملك رب الجنود» (إش 6: 5).*

*اللَّه عادل*

*50- ما معنى العدل في الكتاب المقدس؟*
** جاء «العدل» في الكتاب المقدس بمعنى عام للدلالة على  الكمال الأخلاقي، مرادفاً لكلمة «بر». وجاء أيضاً بمعنى خاص للدلالة على  الاستقامة التي تنفي الجور والظلم. واللَّه عادل بالمعنيين، فبالمعنى  الأول، يختلف العدل عن القداسة (سؤال 49). وبالثاني يُنسب العدل إلى اللَّه  ليصف تصرفه مع خلائقه العاقلة، فهو حاكم عادل، وشرائعه مقدسة عادلة صالحة  يجريها بدون محاباة ولا تردد. وهو الديان الذي يجازي كل واحد حسب أعماله،  لا يدين البريء، ولا يبرِّر المذنب، ولا يعاقب بأشد مما يجب.*

*51- إلى كم قسمٍ قَسَم اللاهوتيون عدل اللَّه؟*
** قسمه بعضهم إلى قسمين: (1) العدل المطلق وهو كمال  اللَّه الأخلاقي غير المحدود، ويرادفه كلمة «بر». و(2) العدل النسبي، وهو  عدل اللَّه في معاملته الأخلاقية لخلائقه باعتباره ملكهم وحاكمهم.*
*وقسمه آخرون إلى قسمين آخرين: (1) العدل الظاهر في  سلطانه وإجراء حكمه في الكون باعتباره الملك. و(2) عدله الظاهر في دينونته  للخطاة ومجازاته للأبرار باعتباره الديان. فبالأول يسن الشرائع ويتسلط على  كل أعمال الملائكة والبشر، وبالثاني يكافئ أو يعاقب كل واحدٍ حسب استحقاقه.*

*52- اذكر بعض النصـوص الإلهية على عدل اللَّه.*
** جاء في الكتاب أنه ملك عادل وديان، ومنه القول «حاشا  لك أن تفعل مثل هذا الأمر: أن تُميت البار مع الأثيم، فيكون البار  كالأثيم. حاشا لك! أديان كل الأرض لا يصنع عدلاً؟» (تك18: 25). «اللَّه  قاضٍ عادل» (مز 7: 11). «يدين المسكونة بالعدل والشعوب بأمانته» (مز 96:  13). «العدل والحق قاعدة كرسيه» (مز 97: 2 وأيضاً مز 71: 15 و19: 9 و145:  17 و119: 144 وعز 9: 15 ورؤ 16: 7). ويثبت الكتاب على الدوام أن اللَّه  عادل، مع أننا نرى في الحياة الحاضرة عدم المساواة في معاملته للبشر،  فأحياناً ينجح الشرير ويتألم البار. غير أن اللَّه يؤكد لنا أنه يرسي قواعد  عدله في كل معاملاته لخلائقه، ويبين للكون أنه بار في كل طرقه، وقدوس في  كل أعماله.*

*53- ما هي المسألة التي يهمنا البحث فيها في شأن عدل اللَّه؟*
** هي: هل يعاقب اللَّه المذنب وفقاً للعدل لأن العدل  يطلب ذلك ولأن الخطية تستحق العقاب، أو هل يعاقب لغرضٍ آخر؟ وبما أن كل  إنسان يعرف أنه أثيم، وبما أن الشعور بالذنب عام ودائم، تكون العلاقة بين  عدل اللَّه باعتباره دياناً وقصاص الخاطئ موضوعاً يهم كل لاهوتي.*

*54- ماذا قيل في عدل اللَّه العقابي وفي الأسباب التي توجب قصاص الخطية؟*
** أنكر البيلاجيون والسوسينيون وغيرهم العدل العقابي  (انظر فصل 7 س 3-12)، وقالوا إن اللَّه يعاقب الخاطئ ليصلح أمره ويقوده  للتوبة، ولأجل خير البشر عموماً، أو ليمنع امتداد الشر بفصل الخطاة عن  الأبرياء. فتحوَّل عدل اللَّه عندهم إلى واسطة للإصلاح أو عمل الخير أو منع  الشر. والصواب هو أن اللَّه يعاقب الخاطئ لأنه يستحق العقاب الذي يطلبه  العدل.*

*55- ما هي الأدلة على عدل اللَّه العقابي؟*
** (1) نصوص الكتاب المقدس على أن اللَّه ديان عادل لا  يتردد في حكمه (تك 18: 25 وخر 34: 7 ومز 5:5 و50: 6 و94: 2 و96: 13 وإش 51:  4، 5).*
*(2) نصوص الكتاب على بغض اللَّه للخطية (تث 4: 24 ومز 5: 4، 6 و7: 11 و45: 7 وأم 11: 20 إر 44: 4 وإش 61: 8).*
*(3) شهادة الشريعة الأخلاقية التي تعبر عن حكم اللَّه  في الخطية، ومطالبه المبنية على صفات الطبيعية. فنتعلم من تلك الشريعة لزوم  العقاب (خر 20: 5، 7، 20 ورو 1: 18، 32 و2:2، 12 و3: 19 و5: 12 وغل 3: 10)  وأن الطبيعة الإلهية تنظر إلى الخطية بغضب شديد، وأن اللَّه لا يمكن أن  يتغاضى عن قصاص الخاطئ. وتؤيد ذلك الشريعة الطقسية التي طالبت بالذبائح  الدموية التي نرى منها أن الغفران للخاطئ يتوقف على عقاب خطيته في ذبح  الحيوان الذي حمل عقاب الخطايا عنه (عب 9: 22). ونتعلم أيضاً أنه لا بد من  تنفيذ شريعة اللَّه (مت 5: 17، 18 ولو 24: 44 ويو 7: 23 و10: 35 ورو 10:  4).*
*(4) شهادة موت المسيح كفارة عن الخطية (إش 53: 5-11  ورو 3: 24-26 وغل 3: 13، 14 و1بط 3: 18) فهي توفي العدل الإلهي حقه بذبيحة  المسيح. فالكفارة ضرورية إكراماً للعدل الإلهي، لا لمجرد تأثيرها في  الإنسان كقوله «ليكون باراً ويبرر من هو من الإيمان بيسوع».*
*(5) شهادة العقل والضمير البشري عند شعوره بالخطية،  لأنه يحكم سريعاً بأنها تستحق العقاب. وقد تشتد إحساسات الأسف والندم في  الإنسان حتى تلقيه في اليأس، فبعض المجرمين لا يقدرون أن يحتملوا الشعور  بالذنب فيعترفون ويقدمون أنفسهم للعقاب الذي يفرضه القانون. ونعرف من  الاختبار أن اعتقادنا بكفارة المسيح لأجلنا والاتكال عليه يمنحان الضمير  سلاماً. ومن أحكام العقل البشري أن كل أثيم يستحق العقاب.*
*ومما يشهد لحكم طبيعة الإنسان بوجوب العدل العقابي  الذبائح الدموية الجارية في كل القرون بين جميع الشعوب، والوسائل المتنوعة  للتكفير عن الخطية من أعمال النُّسك والتقشف. ونجد في كل اللغات البشرية  كلمات تدل على استحقاق الخطية للعقاب، لأنها خطية.*
*ويشهد العقل البشري أيضاً أن العقاب الذي يكون بدون  استحقاق هو من باب الظلم ولو قُصد به الخير العام، لأن قتل الإنسان لأجل  الخير العام هو خطية خطيرة لا يُجيزه إلا استحقاق المذنب.*

*56- ما هو الاعتراض على القول إن اللَّه عادل لذلك يعاقب الخاطئ، مع أن البشر يغفرون لبعضهم ولا يعاقبون، وما هو الجواب عليه؟*
** اعتُرض على وجوب عقاب اللَّه للخاطئ بحسب العدل  العقابي بالقول إن القضاة البشريين والآباء والمعلمين يقدرون أن يغفروا  الخطية ويتركوا القصاص أحياناً إذا أرادوا، ولا يكون في هذا تحقير للعدل.  فكيف لا يقدر اللَّه أن يصفح عن الخطية بدون عقاب؟*
*فنجيب: يختلف حكم اللَّه على الخليقة عن حكم البشر في ثلاثة أمور:*
*(1) ليس على البشر مسؤولية عظمى في عقاب الخطية، بل  عليهم مسؤولية ثانوية. ويطلب البشر عقاب المذنب لخير المجتمع، ولمنع امتداد  الشر. وأما الانتقام فهو للرب، كما قيل «لي النقمة أنا أجازي قول الرب»  (رو 12: 9 وتث 32: 35، 36). *
*(2) حكم اللَّه لا يتغير في صفاته ومبادئه خلافاً لحكم  البشر، فإذا كفَّ البشر عن إجراء العقاب كان ذلك ممكناً أحياناً بدون  تحقير لشأن القاضي أو المعلم.*
*(3) اللَّه يعرف كل شيء وهو خبير بأسرار القلب، فلا  يُخشى من خطإٍ في توقيع عقابه، لأنه دائماً عادل. وأما البشر فلا يعرفون  الأفكار الحقيقية ولا انفعالات قلب المذنب، فيضطرون أحياناً أن يخففوا  العقاب لئلا يظلموا المخطئ. وجواز صفح البشر أحياناً عن الذنب لا يعني أن  اللَّه يفعل ذلك في حكمه العادل. فالعدل الإلهي هو طلب طبيعة اللَّه  الطاهرة أن تعاقب الخطية، فاللَّه طاهر إلى غير نهاية، ولا يتغير، فلا يمكن  أن يهمل العقاب على الإثم إلا بإهانة العدل. وعدله منزَّه عن أن يكون  نتيجة الغضب أو الهوى، ولا يُقصد به سوى إكرام الشريعة، لا التشفّي. وعقابه  ليس استبداداً بل هو العمل الحق. فغضب اللَّه ليس نفسانياً بل هو ما  يقتضيه عدله، وحكمه على الخاطئ لا يخرج عن دائرة الوجوب، فلا يتغير.*

*57 - برهِن أن إصلاح الخاطئ ليس هو الغاية الأصلية من قصاصه. *
** توهَّم البعض أن غاية قصاص الخاطئ هي إصلاحه، بدليل  أن الأب يؤدب ابنه لخيره، والآب السماوي يضرب أبناءه بعصا التأديب  لبنيانهم. وللرد نقول: هذا تأديب لا عقاب، لأن العقاب هو استيفاء العدل  حقه، والتأديب والعقاب متباينان في الغرض. والأدلة على ذلك ما يأتي:*
*(1) يعاقب اللَّه الأشرار بسبب غضبه، أما تأديبه لشعبه  فهو بسبب محبته. فبين الأمرين فرق ظاهر، لأن اللَّه يعاقب الأشرار غير  التائبين ليُظهر عدم رضاه بهم، ويستوفي حقوق عدله. وأما التائبون المتبررون  ببر المسيح المؤمنون المتجددون فيؤدبهم ليقرِّبهم إليه.*
*(2) تبيِّن نتيجة العقاب أن الغرض فيه ليس خير المذنب.  فالطوفان وانقلاب سدوم وعمورة وخراب أورشليم، وعقاب الملائكة الذين سقطوا  لم تكن مفيدة للذين هلكوا.*
*(3) يعلمنا الكتاب المقدس والاختبار أن آلام العقاب لا  تُحدِث بذاتها إصلاحاً إلا إذا رأى المتألم أن اللَّه يرسلها كأبٍ ليظهر  محبته فتكون لإصلاحه وتقديسه. ولكن إذا رأى أن اللَّه يرسلها كديان ومنتقم  وهي علامة الغضب والانفصال عن اللَّه، زاد قلبه قساوةً وتمرداً. ومن ذلك  قول بولس إن الناس ما داموا في الجسد يعاندون اللَّه بشرورهم، وتحت  الدينونة، فإنهم يثمرون أثماراً للخطية لا للَّه حتى يتصالحوا معه ويتأكدوا  من محبته. وقول يوحنا في رؤياه إن الأشرار يعضّون ألسنتهم من الوجع  ويجدّفون على إله السماء دون أن يتوبوا عن أعمالهم.*
*(4) شعور البشر هو أعظم برهان على أن غرض العقاب هو  إيلام المذنب وضرره لا خيره ونفعه، فقد أجمع الناس على الانتقام من  الأشرار، وغاية الانتقام ليست خيراً. نعم إن طباعنا (بسبب قسوتها) لا تنتبه  لما تستحقه شرور الأثمة ما دامت قليلة الضرر، ولكن إذا زادت شرورهم  استيقظت تلك الطباع من غفلتها وصرخت طالبة عقاب المذنب، وليس ذلك لخيره ولا  لنفعه بل للانتقام منه.*

* 58- ما هو الرد علي الذين قالوا إن الداعي للعقاب هو منع امتداد الشر، فلا يجوز أن يُعاقب المذنب إلا لهذا الغرض؟*
** الاعتقاد أن غاية العقاب هو في منع امتداد الشر  وإصلاح المذنب يجعل العدل من أعمال الخير والرحمة، كأن الرحمة والعدل صفة  واحدة في طبيعة اللَّه، وكأن العدل لا يُجرَى إلا كواسطة لعمل الخير. نعم  إن العدل يُنتج خيراً ويؤدي للسعادة، غير أن السعادة العامة والخير العام  ليسا الغرض الأصلي في إجراء العدل، بل هما نتيجته. والقول إن غرض العدل هو  منع امتداد الشر مبني على مبدإٍ فاسد وهو أن السعادة هي أعظم خير، ولذلك لا  يطلب العدل إلا كل ما يؤدي للسعادة، حتى أن القصاص جائز لهذا الغرض فقط.  وكذلك لا يجوز إجراء العدل إلا إذا أدى للخير والسعادة. والصواب هو أن  القداسة هي أعظم خير لا السعادة، وأن الخطية هي أعظم شر لا الشقاوة. ولذلك  يوجب العدل القصاص على الخطية، ويتميَّز عن الرحمة، لأن الغرض في تنفيذه  ليس السعادة وفعل الخير، بل إجراء ما تستحقه الخطية من العقاب. ولنا خمسة  أدلة على بُطل ذلك:*
*(1) شعور كل الناس يخالف ذلك. لأن كل إنسان يعلم أن  الصلاح والعدل في قلبه ليسا صفة واحدة بل صفتين متميزتين، الأولى منهما  تحثنا على فعل الخير، والثانية تنبئنا بوجوب عقاب المذنب. فمتى تأملنا في  الذنوب لا نسأل عن نتيجة قصاص مرتكبها ولا نفتكر فيها، بل نحكم طبعاً أن  الشرير يستحق العقاب لأنه أثيم. وتعلمنا ضمائرنا دائماً أن عقاب البريء ولو  كان لأغراض حسنة أو خيرية هو من باب الظلم، ولا يقبله الضمير الصالح  مطلقاً. ومن المعلوم أن غريزيات طبيعتنا الأخلاقية تعلن جلياً طبيعة اللَّه  التي تستحق كل الاحترام، فإن كان العدل والصلاح فينا صفتين متميزتين فهما  كذلك في اللَّه. وإن كنا اتِّباعاً للطبيعة التي غرسها اللَّه فينا نحكم أن  المذنب يستحق العقاب لمجرد ذنبه بدون نظر للنتيجة. فلا بد أن اللَّه يحكم  كذلك.*
*(2) ما وجده كل الناس من أنفسهم في هذا الأمر وجده  أيضاً الذين استناروا بالروح القدس. فإن الروح يحرك الناس أحياناً وينبه  أفكارهم لخطيتهم وللخطر الذي يهددهم. وحينئذ تظهر المشاعر الأصلية التي  غرسها اللَّه في طبيعة الإنسان، فالذي يشعر بعظمة خطيته يسلم نفسه للحكام  ليعاقبوه، وكثيراً ما يعذِّب الناس نفوسهم ليُسكِتوا تأنيبات ضمائرهم.*
*ثم إن شعور الناس بما يطلبه العدل من العقاب ليس  مكتسباً من مجرد التربية، بل هو طبيعي في كل إنسان، ويتضح ذلك من لغات  البشر فإنها جميعاً تميز بين العدل والصلاح. وهذا التمييز اللغوي بالكلمات  دليل على وجود المعاني التي تشير إليها. ولنا أيضاً في تواريخ الشعوب ما  يثبت عموم الشعور بما يطلبه العدل، فهي تُظهر أن الناس يطلبون على الدوام  عقاب المذنبين، ويلومون الذين يُعفونهم من العقاب. وتؤكد لنا الطقوس  الدينية المستعملة في كل الأرض للتكفير عن الخطية وتسكيت ضمائر الناس  الحقيقة نفسها، فكل ذبيحة تقدمت عن الخطية، ودخان كل مذبح صعد إلى السماء  في جميع القرون في كل أقطار المسكونة يؤكدان ما يشهد به العقل والكتاب  المقدس، وهو أن عدل اللَّه هو غير رحمته.*
*(3) قصاص الخطية وفقاً للعدل هو من مقتضيات قداسة  اللَّه، لأنه لما كان اللَّه قدوساً واجب الكمال إلى غير نهاية، فإن طبيعته  تبغض الخطية لأنها رديئة في ذاتها. واللَّه يعاقب الخاطئ لهذا السبب بدون  نظر إلى نتيجة عقابه.*
*(4) يُظهِر اقتران الشقاوة بالخطية أن اللَّه يبغض  الخطية، كما أن اقتران السعادة بالقداسة يُظهر رضاه بالقداسة. وهذا الترتيب  الإلهي يبرهن أن الخطية شريرة في ذاتها، وأن مرتكبها يستحق العقاب، لأن  شريعة اللَّه تعلن طبيعته بإعلانها أوامره وسوء عاقبة مخالفيها. فالأوامر  تظهر قداسته، وعقاب مخالفيها يظهر عدله، وكلاهما لا يتغيران. ولما كانت  أجرة الخطية هي الموت كان الموت استحقاق فاعلها عدلاً، وكان رفعه عن المذنب  مضاداً للعدل.*

*(5) يُثبت تعليم الكفارة في الكتاب المقدس أن الخطية  تستلزم العقاب، لأنه يعلمنا أن الخطية لا تُغفر إلا إذا استوفى العدل  الإلهي حقه، وأن المسيح قُدم كفارةً لينال العدل حقه «لأنه إن كان بالناموس  بر فالمسيح إذاً مات بلا سبب». «لأنه لو أُعطي ناموس قادر أن يحيي لكان  بالحقيقة البر بالناموس». فإن قيل: إن هذا التعليم يجعل اللَّه مضطراً،  بسبب عدله العقابي، أن يعاقب الخاطئ بحسب عدله، يكون اللَّه غير مقيَّد  بشيء خارج عن كمالاته وخواص طبيعته، ويكون استيفاء حقوق عدله متفقاً مع  حريته، بل هو مثل قولنا إن اللَّه لا يقدر أن يخطئ لأنه قدوس لغير نهاية.*
*59 - ما هي بركات تعليم العدل العقابي للمؤمن؟*
** الفرح والطمأنينة، لأنه يبرهن أن العدل استوفى حقه  بذبيحة المسيح، فلا شيء من الدينونة يقع عليه بعد، فيتأكد خلاصه من الخطية  لأن العدل لا يطلب العقاب بعد الكفارة، واللَّه لا يتقاضى أجرة الخطية  مرتين. ويصير الغفران والخلاص من باب العدل بناء على كفارة المسيح الكاملة،  وبناءً على المواعيد الإلهية.*
*اللَّه صالح*

*60 – ما هو معنى صلاح اللَّه؟*

** هو مَيْل اللَّه لفعل الخير والمحبة والرحمة  والنعمة. فهو يفعل الخير مع كل كائن حي، ويبدي المحبة لكل ذي عقلٍ فيميل  إليهم ويرضى بهم عند توبتهم. ويقدم الرحمة والنعمة للمتضايقين والمذنبين  والخطاة والذين يستحقون الدينونة. وتتضمن الرحمةُ والنعمةُ الشفقةَ واللطفَ  وطولَ الأناة والميل للغفران. ومحبة اللَّه القدوس للخطاة هي أعجب صفات  الطبيعة الإلهية. وهدف الفداء هو أن يُظهر هذه المحبة «ليُظهر في الدهور  الآتية غنى نعمته الفائق باللطف علينا في المسيح» (أف 2: 7). ويظهر الصلاح  الإلهي للإنسان بالمحبة والرحمة. فالمحبة مصدر الفداء، والرحمة تنفيذه. فكل  من يطلب نصيباً من محبة اللَّه ورحمته يجب أن يطلبه بواسطة الفداء  بالمسيح، فقد عيَّن اللَّه الفداء طريقاً تصل به الحياة الروحية وجميع  بركاتها إلى البشر.*

*61 - ما هو الدليل على صلاح اللَّه؟*
** صلاح اللَّه لخير الجميع واضح في كل العالم، فهو لم  يوجد شيئاً من الحياة إلا جعل له نصيباً في السعادة، وليس في الكون ما هو  لمجرد تسبيب الألم. وما أكثر الوسائل التي دبرها اللَّه ليوصّل خليقته  للسعادة القصوى. وقد أظهر اللَّه صلاحه لمن لا يستحقونه لأنه أعدَّ لهم  فداءً «لأنه هكذا أحب اللَّه العالم حتى بذلك ابنه الوحيد، لكي لا يهلك كل  من يؤمن به» (يو 3: 16). «في هذا هي المحبة: ليس أننا نحن أحببنا اللَّه،  بل أنه هو أحبنا وأرسل ابنه كفارة لخطايانا» (1يو 4: 10). *
*62 - ما هو تعليم الكتاب المقدس في محبة اللَّه؟*
** يعلمنا الكتاب المقدس أن اللَّه محبة، وأنه يحب  البشر جميعاً. ويجب أن نميّز بين المحبة كصفة ذاتية تختص بطبيعة اللَّه،  والمحبة الظاهرة في أعمال رحمته وصلاحه على البشر. فالأولى مصدر الثانية  ومستقلة عنها، فإن اللَّه كان محبةً قبل أن يخلق البشر. لكن تلك المحبة  الذاتية الأصلية كانت بين أقانيم الثالوث الأقدس، فكل أقنوم يحب الآخر منذ  الأزل. وظلت تلك المحبة الأزلية مقصورة على التمتع بالكمالات الإلهية إلى  أن خلق اللَّه الخلائق العاقلة، فأدركت أعمالُ صلاحه وخيرُه ورحمتُه  الخلائقَ كلها بحسب احتياجهم. ولما سقط الإنسان ظهرت المحبة في النعمة  الفائقة للخطاة في تدبير فدائهم وتقديسهم ومنحهم الخيرات الروحية. ولم  تكتفِ بذلك بل طلبت أن تهب للمخلوق نصيباً من الصفات الإلهية عينها.  فالمحبة من أخص صفات الطبيعة الإلهية منذ الأزل وإلى الأبد، وقد صارت أيضاً  من أخص إعلانات طبيعة اللَّه للبشر في أعمال الخير والرحمة خاصةً عمل  الفداء (مز 103: 13، وخر 34: 6 و1يو 4: 7-11 ومز 145: 8، 9  و33: 5 و52: 1  و103: 8 و108: 4 و118: 29 ومز 136 ويع 5: 11 و2بط 3: 15 ورو 5: 8 ويو 3: 16  و1يو 3: 1).*

*63 - ما هي الأدلة على أن صلاح اللَّه ظاهر في عمل الفداء؟*
** لما كان اللَّه برحمته ونعمته ومحبته الفائقة قد  أعدَّ الفداء لجنسنا الساقط، كان ذلك برهاناً على      صلاحه غير المحدود،  ومما يزيد ذلك إيضاحاً القضايا الآتية:*
*(1) شقاوة الإنسان هي نتيجة خطيته التي يكرهها اللَّه القدوس.*
*(2) الشقاوة التي نتخلص منها بالفداء عظيمة، والسعادة التي نحصل عليها به كاملة وسامية وأبدية.*
*(3) يهتم اللَّه بخلاص الإنسان الساقط لأنه يحبه، ولو تركه للَّهلاك كما ترك الملائكة الساقطين لكان عادلاً في ذلك.*
*(4) الإنسان قبل تنويره وإعادته إلى اللَّه عديم الشكر، يواظب على الخطية والعصيان بالرغم من رحمة اللَّه وشفقته.*
*(5) قدم اللَّه ابنه الحبيب للعار والآلام وتنازل بإرسال الروح القدس ليخلِّص أناساً أشقياء لا يستحقون خيراً.*
*(6) اتَّفقت حكمة اللَّه مع قدرته في تدبيرٍ عجيب  ليوفّق بين حقه ومحبته، وبين عدله ورحمته في خلاص البشر. وهذا يبرهن لنا  صلاح اللَّه في عمل الفداء، وهو ما لا نقدر أن ندركه هنا، وسنظل نتعجب منه  بدون انقطاع إلى الأبد. والغرض الأعظم من عمل الفداء ليس سعادة المفديين بل  قداستهم واقتداؤهم بمن هو قدوس بلا نهاية.*
*64 - ما هو الرد على الذين قالوا إن طلب اللَّه سعادة خلائقه هو البرهان الأعظم لصلاحه؟*
** لا نقدر أن نجزم بمقاصد اللَّه وأغراضه بدون إرشاد  الوحي. ويقول كتاب اللَّه إن أعظم ما يرغبه اللَّه لخلائقه العاقلة هو  قداستهم وسعادتهم. وإعطاء القداسة المقام الأول أقرب لروح الكتاب المقدس  لأن القداسة تنشئ أعظم سعادة. فسعادة الخلائق العاقلة هي من أهداف اللَّه  في خلقهم وعنايته بهم في زمن الامتحان والتأديب. ولا شك أن صلاح اللَّه  يظهر في هذا الدهر في أنه يعطي أولاده كل ما يحتاجونه من السعادة، وبإتمام  مقاصده فيهم التي منها:*
*(1) إظهار مجده ببيان كمال صفاته كأب محب وحاكم بار وديان عادل.*
*(2) نموّهم في الفضائل الأخلاقية.*
*(3) بلوغهم أخيراً أعلى درجة من القداسة التامة والسعادة العظمى في حضرته الإلهية.*

* 65- وضّح خطأ من يقولون إن كل صفات اللَّه مجموعة في الصلاح ومنحصرة فيه.*
** أخطأ البعض في قولهم إن صلاح اللَّه هو صفته  الوحيدة، وكل ما سواه من الصفات الإلهية يُظهِر صلاحه بطرق متنوعة. فيكون  عدل اللَّه في عقاب الخطية من صلاحه. ويسندون رأيهم هذا على الزعم أن العدل  العقابي يناقض الصلاح، وأيضاً على آيات الكتاب التي توضّح عظمة محبة  اللَّه، ومنها «اللَّه محبة».*
*وللرد على ذلك نقول: إذا فسّرنا هذه الآية بمعنى أن  اللَّه محبة لا غير، يصحّ كذلك أن نفسر آيات أخرى مثل «إلهنا نار آكلة» أن  اللَّه عدل لا غير، وكذلك يجوز تفسير القول «إن اللَّه نور» بمعنى أن له  المعرفة أو الحكمة لا غير! وهذا خطأ، لأننا يجب أن نفسّر الكتاب باعتبار  وحدة التعليم وكماله، لا بفصل عباراته والنظر إليها منفصلة عن بعضها. وقد  أوضحنا أن العدل لا يناقض الصلاح، بل بالعكس! فلو كان اللَّه ناقصاً في  العدل لما كان كاملاً في الصلاح.*
*66 - ماذا يُقال في محاولة البشر التوفيق بين وجود الخطية في العالم وصلاح اللَّه وقداسته؟*
** اجتهد الناس في كل القرون في التوفيق بين أمرين: (أ)  وجود الخطية والمصائب في العالم، و(ب) أن اللَّه إله القداسة والصلاح،  وغير محدود في الحكمة والقدرة.*
*ولما كان البشر محدودي التفكير وقصار النظر كان يجب  عليهم أن يتركوا هذا السؤال للَّه ذاته ليجاوب عنه، لأنهم لا يقدرون أن  يطلبوا من اللَّه أن يبرر ما عمله، كما أن الطفل لا يعرف أن يحكم على أعمال  والديه. فكان الأَوْلى بنا أن نكتفي بأن ديَّان كل العالم يصنع العدل.  ولكن بما أن الكفرة على الدوام يقدمون وجود الشر برهاناً على التناقض في  حكم اللَّه، وبما أن هذا الأمر يعثر بعض المؤمنين، وجب أن نتكلم فيها ليسكت  الذين يقدمون في أجوبتها أقوالاً خاطئة في حقيقة الخطية وطبيعة اللَّه.*

*67 - ما هي أشهر المذاهب الخاطئة التي حاولت التوفيق بين وجود الخطية وصلاح اللَّه، وما هو الرد عليها؟*
** (1) رأي الذين أنكروا وجود شرٍ في العالم، وقالوا إن  ما سُمي بذلك يُقسَم إلى مصائب وخطية، وكلتاهما ليست شراً. أما المصائب  فلأن الألم شرط ضروري لحفظ صحة الأجساد وإصلاح الأخلاق، فهو خير لا شر.  وأما الخطية فلزعمهم أن ما نسميه خطية هو ليس خطية، لكنه عدم بلوغ الكمال،  وناشئ عن أننا محدودون، ولا يخلو من ذلك إلا من هو غير محدود. وكما أن  قِلّة جمال ونفع بعض الأشجار، ونقص قيمة النبات عن الحيوان والبهائم عن  الإنسان ليس خطيةً، هكذا عدم وصول بعض الناس إلى النضوج في العقل والقداسة  الذي يصل إليها غيرهم ليس خطية. *
*وقولهم هذا خاطئ بقسميه! أما خطأ قولهم إن المصائب  ليست شراً، فلأن مقدار الألم في العالم يزيد كثيراً على ما يقتضيه الهدف  الذي ذكروه. وهو مع ذلك كثير الأنواع، وعام يصيب الأخيار والأشرار والأطفال  والبالغين. فكيف يمكن أن يكون مع كل هذا ليس شراً؟ وأما خطأ قولهم إن  الخطية هي عدم نضوج، فلأن الأوامر والنواهي تتعلق بالمستطاع للإنسان وعدم  النضوج ليس كذلك.*
*وقال آخرون إن ما يسميه الناس خطية هو شرط ضروري  لإظهار الفضيلة، فلا يمكن إظهار القوة إلا بمقارنتها بالضعف، ولا إظهار  الراحة إلا بمقارنتها بالتعب، فلا فضيلة إلا في مواجهة شرٍ تقدر على  مقاومته وغلبته.*

*(2) قال البعض إن وجود الخطية شرط ضروري لإظهار أعظم  خير للخليقة، فالخطية في ذاتها شر، ولكنها بالنظر إلى نتائجها خير. وحالة  العالم بها أفضل من حالته بدونها، فإن أكل الحيوان الكبير الحيوان الصغير  (مثلاً) شر في ذاته، لكنه ضروري لحياة النوع الأعظم من الحيوانات، فهو خير.  وقطع عضوٍ من الجسد شر في ذاته، ولكنه إذا كان ضرورياً لحفظ الجسد كله فهو  خير. والحروب في ذاتها شر عظيم، ولكنها وسيلة لحفظ حرية الناس السياسية  والدينية، فهي خير للعالم. وعلى هذا النسق لا تكون الخطية شراً، لأنها  الوسيلة الضرورية لإيجاد أعظم خير للبشر. ووجودها لا يشين صلاح اللَّه.*

*وهذا القول ضعيف وناقص من وجهين: (أ) إنه يحدد قوة  اللَّه غير المتناهية، إذ يلزم عنه أن اللَّه لا يقدر أن يصنع خيراً إلا  بواسطة الشر. (ب) أنه يجعل السعادة هدف الخليقة، فالخطية (بحسبه) لا تُحسب  شراً إذا كانت نتيجتها السعادة. وهذا يناقض الكتاب المقدس الذي يجعل مجد  اللَّه هدفاً أعظم لوجود العالم، ويخالف شهادة الكتاب وشعور الناس الباطني  أن القداسة خير أعظم من السعادة. ولكن بحسب هذا القول لا يكون للقداسة فضل  إلا إن كانت وسيلة للسعادة، ويكون أن كل ما يؤدي للسعادة ليس حراماً!*

*(3) قال غيرهم إن الخطية شر، لكنهم قالوا إن اللَّه لا  يقدر أن يمنع حدوثها في النظام الأخلاقي الحاضر. فكان عندهم رأيان فاسدان  وهما: (أ) إن اللَّه لا يقدر أن يحقّق قداسة خلائقه ما لم ينزع منهم  الإرادة الحرة، ولا يقدر أن يخلق مكلّفين ذوي إرادة حرة إلا بأن يجعلهم  مستقلين عنه. وهذا التعليم يناقض تعليم الكتاب المقدس، فلم يتمسك به إلا  قليلون، لأن الكتاب يقول إن قلوب الناس في يد اللَّه وهو يحوّلها كالأنهار،  وإنه يجعل شعبه منتدَبين في يوم قوته (يتطوعون في قوة)، وإنه يعمل فيهم  ليريدوا ويعملوا من أجل المسرة. وهو يتضمن المواعيد أن اللَّه يعطي التوبة  والإيمان، ويجدد القلب، ويحفظ المؤمن من السقوط. ولذلك رفضت الكنيسة هذا  الرأي.*
*68 - ما هو تعليم الكتاب المقدس في التوفيق بين صلاح اللَّه ووجود الخطية؟*
** لا يوجد في الكتاب عبارات صريحة توفّق بين صلاح  اللَّه ووجود الخطية والشقاء، فإن وجود الخطية سبب كافٍ لوجود الشقاء.  ولكننا نجهل سبب دخولها في العالم. والذي تحققناه من صلاح اللَّه وقداسته،  ومن أمور أخرى كافٍ ليؤكد لنا وجود سببٍ، لو عرفناه لأزال من أفكار الناس  الشكوك في صلاح اللَّه وقداسته. غير أنه مع عدم وجود قول صريح في هذا  الموضوع في نص الكتاب، لنا ما يكاد يبلغ درجة التصريح. فمن ذلك:*
*(1) يصرّح الكتاب أن اللَّه ليس هو أصل الخطية: (أ)  يقول اللَّه إنه قدوس «تكونون قديسين لأني قدوس الرب إلهكم» (لا 19: 2 و21:  8 ومز 22: 3 و99: 5 و145: 17 وإش 6: 3 ويو 17: 11 ورؤ 4: 8 و6: 10). (ب)  شريعة اللَّه التي حثَّ شعبه على حفظها مقدسة وعادلة وصالحة، تنهى عن كل  خطية وشبه خطية. (ج) وعد اللَّه أن يكافئ فاعلي الصلاح بالنعيم الأبدي،  وهدد بعقاب فاعلي السيئات. (د) يقول اللَّه إنه لا يُسر بالإثم، وإنه يغضب  على الأشرار كل يوم، وإنه يرغب في أن الشرير يرجع إليه ويحيا. (هـ) ما  أعدَّه من الوسائط الثمينة المجيدة لتحويل البشر عن الخطية وتخليصهم من  عقابها. (و) نسبة أصل شر الإنسان إلى الإنسان نفسه، والقول إن الإنسان  مسؤول عنه. «هلاكك يا إسرائيل أنك عليَّ، على عونك» (هو 13: 9). «ارجع يا  إسرائيل إلى الرب إلهك لأنك قد تعثّرت بإثمك» (هو 14: 1). «آثامكم عكست  هذه، وخطاياكم منعت الخير عنكم» (إر 5: 25). *

*ويؤيد كل ما تقدم شهادة الضمير وتأنيبه للخاطئ على  خطيته، ورَفْضه أن اللَّه هو أصل الخطية، وكذلك اختبار البشر العام أن  الصلاح ينشئ راحةً وسلاماً وسعادةً، وأن الخطية تنشئ عكس ذلك. ولو كان  اللَّه أصل الخطية ويعاقب مرتكبها، لكان هذا يناقض صلاحه وعدله.*
*(2) يقول الكتاب إن الإنسان هو أصل شره، ويؤيد ذلك أن  الإنسان ذو إرادة حرة، وأنه متى عمل الشر يعلم من نفسه بواسطة حكم ضميره أن  ذلك إثم يخالف شريعة اللَّه، وأنه متى عمل الشر لا ينتظر سوى اللوم، ومتى  عمل الصالح ينتظر طبعاً مدح الناس.*
*(3) يعلّمنا الكتاب أن اللَّه استعمل وسائط كثيرة  ليمنع الشر كالوحي، وأرسل ابنه ليكفر عن الخطية، وأرسل الروح القدس ليجدد  الخطاة ويقدسهم ويعلمهم الحق، وتدخَّل بعنايته في توضيح فساد الخطية وتأديب  الخطاة، ووضع خوف العقاب في قلوبهم وخشية الأضرار الجسدية التي تنشأ عن  ارتكاب القبائح. وكل ذلك يوضّح أن اللَّه جعل في حكمه الأخلاقي موانع عظيمة  لامتداد الشر، ووسائط فعالة لتخليص البشر منه.*
*(4) يعلمنا الكتاب المقدس أن هدف اللَّه في الخلق والفداء والعناية هو إظهار مجده وبيان صفاته، وإظهار رحمته ونعمته وعدله.*
*وخلاصة ما تقدم أن وجود الخطية والشقاء هو بسماح من  اللَّه لمقاصد سامية نجهلها في هذا الدهر. غير أننا مع قصر عقولنا نقدر أن  نستنتج من ذلك ما هو كافٍ لإسناد إيماننا ويقيننا بحقيقة صلاح اللَّه  وحكمته وعدله، بالرغم من وجود الخطية في الكون الذي خلقه.*
*69 – ما هو الرد على الاعتراض أن اللَّه، لأنه حاكم  أخلاقي، يقدر أن يمنع الخطية بوسائط إجبارية، كما يمنع الحاكم الأرضي  امتداد الشرور بسجن الأشرار؟ ولما لم يفعل ذلك فإنه غير صالح.*
** نعم إن اللَّه يقدر على ما ذُكر لو أراد، ولكن ذلك  لا يصح إجراؤه على البشر المخيَّرين المسؤولين في حكومة اللَّه الأخلاقية،  لأنها إذ ذاك تتحول إلى حكومة إجبارية. وإليك الطرق التي يمكن تصوُّر فرضها  لمنع الشر في الكون:*
*(1) عدم خلق الكون وما فيه من خلائق عاقلة. وللرد  نقول: نعم إن هذا يمنع وجود الخطية لكنه يمنع أيضاً إظهار مجد اللَّه  وعبادته، ووجود المحبة والسعادة والخير. غير أن العقل السليم لا يسلم بمنع  الخلق لمنع وجود الخطية!*
*(2) حرمان الخلائق العاقلة من القوى الأخلاقية التي  تميز بين الخير والشر وحرية الاختيار. وللرد نقول: ولكن خلوَّها من العقل  والضمير العواطف والاختيار وجميع القوى الروحية والأخلاقية يجعلها أدنى مما  هي الآن بما لا يوصف، بل يجعلها مثل غير العاقلة ومثل الجمادات من أشجار  وجبال وأنهار ووحوش وطيور وأسماك!*
*(3) حفظ الإنسان من التجارب ومن معرفة الشر على  الإطلاق، وحفظه (دون اختيارٍ منه) في حالة القداسة التامة. وللرد نقول:  ولكن ذلك يخالف النظام الذي استحسنه اللَّه في حكمه الحاضر على الخلائق  العاقلة. وتكون القداسة في هذه الحالة سلبية لا إيجابية، لا تسر اللَّه ولا  المخلوق، ويكون صاحبها تحت طائلة السقوط عند أول تجربة تهاجمه. ونستنتج من  سماح اللَّه بسقوط الملائكة والبشر أنه يطلب القداسة التي تغلب التجارب  فتشبه قداسته، ويكون أصحابها أهلاً للمثول لديه، ولخدمته المجيدة. ألم يجعل  اللَّه الملائكة في السماء، والإنسان في جنة عدن حين خلقهم في أفضل حال من  القداسة التامة وكمال الراحة والسعادة، قادرين على غلبة التجارب والثبات  في القداسة؟ ولما كان اللَّه حاكماً أخلاقياً على خلائق عاقلة مُخيَّرة،  منح خليقته العاقلة كل ما يعاونها على منع امتداد الشر بينها.*
*وربما قال المعترض إنه كان يجب على الأقل أن اللَّه  يجعل نعمته تؤثر في قلب كل إنسانٍ تأثيراً كافياً يمنعه عن الشر تماماً.  فنجيب: إن اللَّه استحسن أن يخلق الإنسان على صورته عاقلاً ومختاراً  ومسؤولاً وصاحب ضمير، وأن يصاحبه وأن يعامله معاملة أخلاقية توافق قواه  وأحواله (مع أن اللَّه غير مُجبَر على استعمال وسائط النعمة وفعل الروح  القدس وتعليم الحق وتأديبات العناية إلى غير نهاية). وقد عيَّن للإنسان ما  يكفي من الوسائط الأخلاقية المعلنة في كتابه، وأعماله، والضمير ليحفظه من  تسلُّط الخطية عليه، وردعه عن الشر، وخلاصه من عقابه. فإن رفضها الإنسان لا  يكون اللَّه مسؤولاً عن هلاكه. وإذا استحسن اللَّه أن يجعل هذه الوسائط  فعالة في البعض دون غيرهم، فذلك متروكٌ لمشيئته، ولا يحق لأحد أن يعترض  عليه.*
*وفي كل هذه التصوُّرات يظهر قصور العقل البشري عن إدراك مقاصد اللَّه السامية وأحكامه العالية وصلاحه التام من نحو البشر.*
*70 - ما هو الرد على أن وجود الشقاء في العالم يدل على أن اللَّه غير صالح، لأنه كان يجب أن يزيل الشقاء، أو على الأقل يخففه؟*
** نشأ بعض ما في العالم الآن من الشقاء عن الخطية،  وبعضه الآخر من اللَّه، بهدف خير البشر ونجاتهم من شقاء أعظم. فلا يصح  إطلاق القول إن اللَّه سبَّب الشقاء وإنه يُسر بآلام خلائقه العاقلة. وهذه  واحدةٌ من المسائل الصعبة التي تعذَّر على البشر حلها تماماً، لكن نتعلم من  الكتاب المقدس ومن الاختبار أن ما في العالم من الشقاء ليس دليلاً على عدم  صلاح اللَّه، كما يتَّضح مما يأتي:*
*(1) يؤكد ما في العالم من الشقاء الناتج عن الخطايا  كراهية اللَّه للخطية وغضبه على الخطاة. فلو عامل اللَّه الأشرار بالرضا،  وجعل خطاياهم تنشئ لهم لذةً، وأشبع نفوسهم وأجسادهم من البركات والسرور  مكافأة لهم على توغلهم في المعاصي لما تبيّنت لنا قداسته وكراهيته للخطية،  ولا رأينا دليلاً على أن اللَّه يقصد أن يدين الأشرار، ولا صدَّق أحدٌ  أقواله الكثيرة الصريحة إن للخطية عقاباً.*

*(2) الشقاء من الوسائط القوية لإصلاح شؤون الناس، فهو  يبيّن حقيقة عذاب الآخرة للبشر، فيردعهم عن المعاصي وعن محبة هذا العالم  المهلكة، ويوجه قلوبهم ليطلبوا الراحة الأبدية والسعادة الدائمة.*

*(3) الشقاء من وسائط تقليل الخطية، لأنه لولا معاناة  البلايا الناتجة من المعاصي لصار عالمنا جهنم على الأرض من طغيان البشر!  ألا ترى أن الخوف من الجوع هو دواء مرض الكسل والإسراف، وأن الخوف من المرض  والضعف هو من موانع ارتكاب الفحشاء، وأن تأنيب الضمير يقود الإنسان إلى  السلوك في سبل الصلاح، والاحتراس من بغض البشر يهذّب أخلاق الإنسان فيستأصل  منه القسوة ويربي فيه اللطف. وكثيراً ما يمنع الاتعاظ من مصير السكير  والفاسق والقاتل والسارق توغّل البعض في تلك الخطايا.*

*(4) الشقاء من الوسائط الفعالة لتنمية الإنسان في  الفضائل، لأن الآلام والضيقات تعلّم الصبر والنشاط والتواضع والوداعة  والشفقة والمحبة والرقة واللطف. قال يعقوب: «احسبوه كل فرح يا إخوتي حينما  تقعون في تجارب متنوعة» (يع 1: 2). وكثيراً ما يستعمل اللَّه الآلام  ليجهِّز البشر ويؤهّلهم ليقوموا بالأعمال الخيرية العظيمة ويتمموا خدمته  بأمانة. ومن أمثلة ذلك موسى ويوسف وداود وبطرس وبولس.*

*والخلاصة أن اللَّه كثيراً ما يستعمل الشقاء لأجل خير  البشر وتهذيبهم، كما قيل «لأن الذي يحبه الرب يؤدبه». ولذلك يجب على المؤمن  ألاّ يحسب يوم بلواه يوماً مظلماً، ويجب أن يتَّكل على صلاح اللَّه،  ويجتهد أن يستفيد من بلاياه متيقناً أن اللَّه قصد بها خيره، فإن عدم  استفادة البعض من بلاياهم نشأ عن سوء قبولهم إياها، ولكن هذا لا يدل على  عدم فائدة البلايا.*
*اللَّه حق*

*71 - ما هي معاني الحق أو الصدق في الكتاب المقدس؟*
** للحق أو الصدق معانٍ كثيرة منها:*
*(1) تمييز الموجود عن الوهمي: كتسمية اللَّه إله الحق  لتمييزه عن آلهة الوثنيين، لأنه هو الإله الحقيقي، والأوثان تصوُّرات وهمية  لا وجود لها (2أي 15: 3 وإر 10:10 و1تس 1: 9). *
*(2) تمييز الكامل عن الناقص وتوضيح كمال الموصوف بها:  فقيل إن اللَّه هو الإله الحق، أي الكامل في جميع صفاته الإلهية وغير ناقص  في شيء مما يختص باللاهوت (تث 32: 4 ويو 14: 6 و17: 3 و1يو 5: 20).*
*(3) تمييز الصحيح عن الكاذب، وتوضيح أن الموصوف بها  باطنه يطابق ظاهره: فقيل إن اللَّه حق لأنه بالحقيقة كما يُظهر لنا نفسه  بواسطة أوامره وبما يقوله في ذاته. وقيل في نثنائيل إنه «إسرائيلي حقاً»  لأن صفاته تطابق ما تدل عليه هذه التسمية (عد 23: 19 ويو 3: 33 و14: 17 وتي  1: 2 وعب 6: 18). *
*(4) تمييز الثابت الدائم عن المتزعزع الزائل والدلالة  على الثبات وعدم التغيُّر: فيمكن الاعتماد على ما يقال إنه حق، لأنه لا  يزول ولا يتغيَّر ولا يخيّب الأمل (مت 5: 18 و2كو 1: 20 و1يو 1: 9). *

*72 - ما معنى القول إن اللَّه حق؟*
** المقصود به هو المعنيين 3، 4 من إجابة سؤال 71، لأن  اللَّه أعلن نفسه لنا بكل صدق، وهو أمين غير متغيِّر، لا ينقض وعده، وكلمته  ثابتة دائماً. وهذا هو أساس الدين والعِلم، وعليه نبني ثقتنا بما قاله  الكتاب المقدس عن اللَّه وإرادته وأعماله.*
*أما التوفيق بين حق اللَّه وعدم تحقيق بعض مواعيده أو  تهديداته، فهو أن مواعيده وتهديداته إما مُطلَقة أو مقيَّدة بشروط، مثل  الطاعة والإيمان والتوبة (يون 3: 4، 10 وإر 18: 7، 8). فلا بد من إجراء  المطلقة على أي حال. أما المقيّدة فيتوقف إجراؤها أو عدمه على استيفاء  الشروط المنصوص عليها.*
*73 - كيف يتفق حق اللَّه ودعوته لكل الخطاة للخلاص بالمسيح، مع أنه لم يقصد أن يخلّص الجميع؟*
** سبق الكلام في التمييز بين إرادة اللَّه وقضائه،  وبناءً على ذلك يصح أن نقول إن اللَّه يريد أن جميع الناس يطيعون أوامره  ويعيشون عيشةً طاهرة ثم ينالون الخلاص. غير أنه لم يقصد خلاص الجميع، لأنه  يعلن أن ليس الجميع يتجاوبون مع دعوته لهم. ولذلك فإن دعوته لجميع الخطاة  ناشئة عن إرادته، وهي لا تناقض صدقه لِما يأتي:*
*(1) التوبة والإيمان واجبان على كل إنسان.*
*(2) إرادة الخاطئ وحدها هي التي تمنعه من قبول دعوة اللَّه.*
*(3) إذا قبل الخاطئ دعوة اللَّه ورجع إليه، فلابد أن يتمم اللَّه وعده له بالخلاص.*
*(4) لم يعِد اللَّه أن يجعل كل إنسان مؤمناً بالمسيح.*
*(5) دعوة اللَّه للخطاة هي لجميع الناس، وليست للَّهالكين المعاندين فقط. وهي فعَّالة في المختارين وحدهم.*
*(6) مات المسيح كفارةً عن البشر ليفتح باب الخلاص  للجميع، واللَّه يدعو جميع الخطاة إلى الخلاص، كما يأمر الجميع بالتوبة  والطاعة. ولا يستفيد من الخلاص إلا المؤمنون المختارون.*


*اللَّه ذو سلطان *

*74 - ما هو المقصود بسلطان اللَّه؟*
** سلطان اللَّه ليس من صفاته الطبيعية كالحكمة والقدرة  ونحوهما، بل هو ناشئٌ عن كمال صفاته وسمو شأنه، ولأنه خالق الكون بأسره  وحافظه. ويقول الكتاب «إلهنا في السماء كل ما شاء صنع» (مز 115: 3).  «حُسِبت جميع سكان الأرض كلا شيء، وهو يفعل كما يشاء في جند السماء وسكان  الأرض، ولا يوجد من يمنع يده، أو يقول له: ماذا تفعل؟» (دا 4: 35). «لك يا  رب العظمة والجبروت والجلال والبهاء والمجد، لأن لك كل ما في السماء  والأرض. لك يا رب المُلك وقد ارتفعت رأساً على الجميع» (1أي 29: 11). «للرب  الأرض وملؤها. المسكونة وكل الساكنين فيها» (مز 24: 1). «ها كل النفوس هي  لي. نفس الأب كنفس الابن. كلاهما لي» (حز 18: 4). «ويلٌ لمن يخاصم جابله.  خزَف بين أخزاف الأرض. هل يقول الطين لجابله ماذا تصنع؟ أو يقول: عملك ليس  له يدان؟» (إش 45: 9). «حسب قصد الذي يعمل كل شيء حسب رأي مشيئته» (أف 1:  11). «لأن منه وبه وله كل الأشياء. له المجد إلى الأبد. آمين» (رو 11: 36).  ونتعلم من آيات الكتاب التي أوردناها وما يشابهها أن سلطان اللَّه:*
*(1) يشمل كل خلائقه من أعلاها إلى أدناها.*
*(2) أنه مطلق غير مقيّد، فهو ينفّذ إرادته في جند السماء وسكان الأرض.*
*(3) إنه غير متغير.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2011)

*[FONT=&quot] *
*[FONT=&quot]75 - كيف يُجري اللَّه سلطانه؟[/FONT]*
**[FONT=&quot] يجري اللَّه سلطانه:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot](1) في وضع القوانين الطبيعية والأخلاقية التي تلتزم بها خلائقه.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot](2) في إعطائه لكل رتبة من خلائقه طبيعتها وقُواها ووظيفتها.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot](3) في تعيينه لكل واحد مسكنه ونصيبه. فإن اللَّه وضع حدود مساكننا وآجالنا وأحوالنا، فعيَّن ميلاد كل شخص وأجله ومسكنه وأحواله. والأمم كالأشخاص في يده، يقسم لهم ميراثهم وسطوتهم ودوامهم.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot](4) في تقسيم خيراته، فيعطي البعض غنى وشرفاً وصحةً، ويترك الآخرين في الفقر والذل، ويرسل معرفة الإنجيل إلى البعض ويترك غيرهم في الجهل، ليس لهم سوى الطبيعة وشهادة الضمير. ويرشد البعض إلى الخلاص بالإيمان، ويترك غيرهم يرفضون إرشاده ويُصرّون على الخطية. وإن قيل: لِمَ فعل ذلك؟ يكون الجواب الوحيد هو قول المسيح: «نعم أيها الآب، لأن هكذا صارت المسرة أمامك» (مت 11: 26).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وسلطان اللَّه هذا ذو حكمة وقداسة ومحبة، وهو عام مُطلق غير مقيَّد بشيء خارج عن ذاته. ولكنه يمارسه على الدوام بموجب صفاته الثابتة. وهو محل ثقة كل شعبه ومتَّكلهم، فيفرحون بأنه مالك وضابط الكل، وأن مجرى الأمور في يده، فلا يحدث شيء على سبيل الاضطرار أو الصدفة في حكمه. وهو متسلط على قوة البشر وعلى خبث الشيطان.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]76 - ما هي أُسس سلطان اللَّه المطلق؟[/FONT]*
**[FONT=&quot] (1) فضله غير المحدود على كل خلائقه، فهو ذو الكمال التام.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot](2) هو موجد كل الخلائق من العدم، وحافظ الكل بوقته لأجل مجد اسمه حسب مسرته (رو 11: 36). [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot](3) هو مصدر البركات والنعم ومتَّكلنا في كل شيء. فيجب أن نفرح بسلطانه المطلق كما قال المرنم: «الرب قد ملك فلتبتهج الأرض» (مز 97: 1). وهذا السلطان المطلق من مقتضيات ألوهيته، لأن اللَّه قدوس وعادل إلى غير نهاية. فالقداسة الإلهية، لا القوة، هي علة السلطان. وركن التكليف الأخلاقي هو أن اللَّه يطلب دائماً ما يوافق كمالاته الأخلاقية، وليس لأن ذلك التكليف يؤدي إلى النفع أو السعادة، فالنفع أدنى من القداسة. ويجب أن يسأل الفاعل الأخلاقي عما يوافق قداسة اللَّه، ويطيعها بغض النظر عن نفعها أم عدم نفعها لنفسه، فالكتاب يقول «كونوا قديسين لأني قدوس» (1بط 1: 16). «كونوا أنتم كاملين كما أن أباكم الذي في السماوات هو كامل» (مت 5: 48). (انظر سبب التكليف الأخلاقي فصل 28 س 8 و9 وفصل 44 س 1 و2).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]77 - هل يقيّد سلطان اللَّه شيء؟[/FONT]*
**[FONT=&quot] سلطان اللَّه غير مقيَّد إلا بما يوافق صفاته، فهو غير مقيَّد بشيء خارج عن ذاته. فلا بد من التوافق بين سلطانه وحكمته وقداسته ورحمته، لأنه لا يتسلط إلا بالحكمة والصلاح والعدل. وهو يفعل كما يشاء في جند السماء وسكان الأرض، ولا يوجد من يمنع يده أو يقول له ماذا يفعل (دا 4: 35). [/FONT]*
[/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2011)

*الفصل الثالث عشر*​ *التوحيد والتثليث*


*1 - هل جاء تعليم التثليث في غير الكتاب المقدس؟*
** جاء التعليم الخاص باللَّه الواحد المثلث الأقانيم في الكتاب المقدس. وجاء ما يظهر أنه يشبهه من تعاليم الوثنيين القدماء، ظاهرياً فقط لا حقيقةً. ومن ذلك آراء فلاسفة الهنود في برْهَم، وهم يعتقدون أنه جوهر إلهي بسيط غير شاعر بنفسه خالٍ من الصفات، صدر منه ثلاثة آلهة تنوب عنه وتفوق غيرها من الآلهة مقاماً، اسم الأول برهما وهو الخالق أصل كل شيء، واسم الثاني شنو وهو الحافظ لكل شيء، واسم الثالث سيفا وهو المجرِّب. وجاءت في تعليم أفلاطون افتراضات عقلية من جهة اللَّه تشبه قليلاً تعليم الكتاب المقدس في اللفظ لا في المعنى. وهناك الثالوث المصري القديم أوزيريس وزوجته إيزيس (وهي في نفس الوقت أخته) وابنهما حورس. وقد كان هناك زمن لم يكن فيه الابن حورس موجوداً مع والديه. وكل هذه الآراء الوثنية القديمة مختلفة تماماً عن تعليم الكتاب المقدس في التثليث، وهي لا تفسره ولا تؤيده. واللَّه واحد مثلث الأقانيم، أما ثالوث الوثنيين فهو ثلاثة آلهة. *

*يؤمن المسيحيون باللَّه الواحد، الموجود بذاته، الناطق بكلمته، الحي بروحه.. موجودٌ بذاته (وهذا ما يطلقون عليه الآب) فلا يمكن أن الذي أوجد الموجودات كلها يكون بلا وجود ذاتي. وكلمة «أب» لا تعني التوالد التناسلي، بل تعني الأبوَّة الروحية كقولك إن إبراهيم هو أب المؤمنين.. وهو ناطق بكلمته، ويطلقون عليه «الابن» و«الكلمة». فلا يمكن أن يكون اللَّه الذي خلق الإنسان ناطقاً يكون هو نفسه غير ناطق. وتلقيب المسيح بالكلمة جاء من الكلمة اليونانية «لوجوس» وتعني العقل. فاللَّه خلق العالم بكلمته وعقله. واللَّه وعقله واحد، كما تقول «حللتُ المسألة بعقلي» وأنت وعقلك واحد. عقلك «يلد» فكرة تنفصل عنه وتُنشر في كتاب، وفي الوقت نفسه تكون الفكرة موجودة في عقلك. واللَّه ناطق بالمسيح «كلمته»، الذي هو ابنه (كقولك: الكلمة ابنة العقل، وفي تعبيرنا العربي: لم ينطق ببنت شفة). فالكلمة في العقل، ومع ذلك يرسل العقل الكلمة لتنتشر وتهدي الناس، وهي في الوقت نفسه موجودة في العقل والعقل فيها.. وهو حي بروحه، ويُطلقون على ذلك «الروح القدس» فلا يمكن أن اللَّه الذي خلق الحياة يكون هو نفسه غير حي بروحه. واللَّه وروحه واحد.*
*فالمسيحيون يؤمنون باللَّه الواحد، الموجود بذاته، الناطق بكلمته، الحي بروحه.*

*2 - هل يلزم رفض تعليم مُعلَنٍ من اللَّه لأننا نعجز عن إدراكه؟*
** لا، لأن عقولنا محدودة، عاجزة بقدر ما عندنا الآن من النور عن إدراك الأسرار الدينية في طبيعة اللَّه. ولذلك يعلن اللَّه لنا في كتابه العزيز بوحي الروح القدس عن شخصه الكريم ما لا يمكن أن ندركه من أنفسنا بقوة عقولنا القاصرة. وليس في هذا الإعلان شيء ضد العقل، ولكنه يسمو على العقل، فينير الروح القدس العقل والقلب ليدرك من الإعلان الإلهي ما يعجز عن إدراكه بالعقل البشري.*
*وفي الإعلانات الإلهية تعاليم أخرى غير التثليث، كالتجسد والكفارة وحلول الروح القدس فينا وتجديده إيانا وتقديسنا وقيامة الأجساد والحياة الأبدية، وهي أسرارٌ يعجز العقل البشري عن فهمها، لا لسموّها في ذاتها فقط، بل لأن اللَّه جعلها في علمه وحده، واللغة البشرية قاصرة عن إيضاح أسرارها. ولذلك لا يصح أن نرفضها بسبب عدم إدراك كنهها.*
*ولم ينفِ كتَبة الأسفار المقدسة أن في إعلاناتهم وتعاليمهم أسراراً غامضة لا تُدرك، بل أثبتوا ذلك، فقال موسى: «السرائر للرب إلهنا والمعلَنات لنا ولبنينا» وقال بولس «لأننا نعلم بعض العلم ونتنبّأ بعض التنبّوء» و«إننا ننظر الآن في مرآة في لغزٍ، ونعرف بعض المعرفة». وقال بطرس إن في رسائل بولس أشياء عسرة الفهم يحرّفها غير العلماء وغير الثابتين كباقي الكتب أيضاً لهلاك أنفسهم. «ما أبعد أحكامه عن الفحص وطرقه عن الاستقصاء!» فالإنسان الطبيعي لا يقبل ما لروح اللَّه، لأنه عنده جهالة، ولا يقدر أن يعرفه لأنه إنما يُحكم فيه روحياً. ولا شك أن قبول هذه الأسرار الدينية يستلزم روح التواضع، طاعةً لقول الرسول «إننا نهدم ظنوناً وكل علو يرتفع ضد معرفة اللَّه، ونستأسر كل فكر إلى طاعة المسيح». ولذلك كان استئصال الأسرار من الكتاب المقدس كفراً.*
*3 - ما هو هدف تعليم التثليث في الكتاب المقدس؟*
** هدف اللَّه في كل ما أعلنه للبشر في كتابه أن يخلّصهم وينمّيهم في التقوى. فإنه لم يُظهِر لهم نفسه وصفاته ليعلّمهم عِلماً، بل ليقودهم لمعرفته الخلاصية. فيخطئ من يعتقد أن تعليم التثليث هو تعليم عقلي فقط، لا يؤثر فينا. كما يخطئ من يقول إن الإيمان به واجب لمجرد أنه معلَن في الكتاب المقدس، متناسياً فائدة هذا التعليم في حياته العملية اليومية.*
*إن تعليم التثليث جوهري في نظام الفداء، وذو تأثير قوي في قلوب كل المسيحيين بالحق، حتى أن البسطاء منهم يفرحون به فرحاً لا يوصف، فإنهم إذ آمنوا أن اللَّه هو الخالق الحافظ الذي عصوا شريعته، ولا يقدرون أن يوفوا ما عليهم لعدله، ولا أن يجددوا صورته في طبيعتهم الساقطة، آمنوا أيضاً أنه فادٍ إلهي، ومقدِّس إلهي. وهذا يؤكد أن في شعورهم الديني ما يدعوهم إلى تمسكهم بتعليم التثليث. فلو كان هذا التعليم عقلياً فقط لما بقي في اعتقاد الكنيسة كلها بالرغم من عمقه وغرابته عن جميع التعاليم البشرية.*
*4 - ما هو ملخص تعليم الكتاب المقدس في التثليث؟*
** ملخصه أنه لا يوجد إلا إله واحد فقط، ومع ذلك فإن لكل من الآب والابن الروح القدس صفات اللاهوت وحقوقه. وبالتفصيل نقول:*
*(1) إنه لا إله إلا الإله الوحيد السرمدي الحقيقي. ومن نصوص الكتاب على وحدانية اللَّه «اسمع يا إسرائيل: الرب إلهنا رب واحد» (تث 6: 4). «هكذا يقول الرب ملك إسرائيل وفاديه رب الجنود: أنا الأول والآخِر ولا إله غيري» (إش 44: 6). وقال المسيح إن أعظم الوصايا هي »الرب إلهنا رب واحد« (مر 12: 29). «أنت تؤمن أن اللَّه واحد. حسناً تفعل» (يع 2: 19). ومن وصايا اللَّه العشر التي تتضمن خلاصة الناموس الأخلاقي للدينين اليهودي والمسيحي الوصية الأولى والعظمى منها: «لا يكن لك آلهة أخرى أمامي». وكل تعليم يضاد ذلك خاطئ.*
*(2) لكلٍّ من الآب والابن والروح القدس ما للآخر من الألقاب والصفات الإلهية (إلا ما كان خاصاً بالأقنومية) ويستحق كلٌّ منهم العبادة الإلهية والمحبة والإكرام والثقة. فيتضح من الكتاب المقدس لاهوت الآب كما يتضح لاهوت الابن، ويتضح لاهوت الروح القدس كما يتضح لاهوت الآب والابن.*
*(3) ليست أسماء أقانيم الثالوث الأقدس (الآب والابن والروح القدس) أوصافاً لعلاقات مختلفة بين اللَّه وخلائقه، على ما زعم البعض ككلمة «خالق» و«حافظ» و«منعم». ومن إعلانات الكتاب التي تثبت ذلك: (أ) يقول كلٌّ من الآب والابن والروح القدس عن نفسه: «أنا». (ب) يقول كلٌّ منهم للآخر: «أنت» ويتحدث عنه بضمير الغائب «هو». (ج) يحب الآب الابن، والابن يحب الآب، والروح القدس يشهد للابن.*
*فيظهر من ذلك أن بين كل منهم والآخر من العلاقات ما يدل على تمييز الأقنومية، وأنه يوجد إلهٌ واحد فقط في ثلاثة أقانيم، وهم الآب والابن والروح القدس.*

*5 - ماذا يتضمن تعليم التوحيد والتثليث معاً؟*
** يتضمن ما يأتي:*
*(1) وحدانية اللَّه.*
*(2) لاهوت الآب والابن الروح القدس.*
*(3) الآب والابن والروح القدس أقانيم يتميز كل منهم عن الآخر منذ الأزل وإلى الأبد.*
*(4) إنهم واحدٌ في الجوهر، متساوون في القدرة والمجد.*
*(5) بين أقانيم الثالوث الأقدس تميُّز أيضاً في الوظائف والعمل، لأن الكتاب يعلّم أن الآب يرسل الابن، وأن الآب والابن يرسلان الروح القدس. ولم يُذكر أن الابن يرسل الآب ولا أن الروح القدس يرسل الآب أو الابن، مع أن الآب والابن والروح القدس واحدٌ في الجوهر ومتساوون في القدرة والمجد.*
*(6) تُنسب بعض أعمال اللاهوت إلى الآب والابن والروح القدس معاً، مثل خلق العالم وحفظه.*
*(7) تُنسب بعض الأعمال على الخصوص إلى الآب، وغيرها إلى الابن، وأخرى إلى الروح القدس. مثال ذلك ما قيل إن الآب يختار ويدعو، وإن الابن يفدي، وإن الروح يجدد ويقدس (أف 1: 3-14).*
*(8) تُنسب بعض الخواص إلى أقنوم من الثالوث دون الآخرين، كالأبوّة إلى الآب، والبنوّة إلى الابن، والانبثاق إلى الروح.*
*فإن قيل إن هذا التعليم فوق إدراكنا، قلنا: ذلك لا ينفيه، كما لا ينفي ما يشبهه من الحقائق العلمية والدينية. وإن قيل إن جوهراً واحداً ذا ثلاثة أقانيم مُحال، قلنا: هاتوا برهانكم على هذا! وإن عقولنا القاصرة لم تُخلق مقياساً للممكن وغير الممكن لِما هو فوق إدراكها. وحسناً قيل: »البحث في ذات اللَّه كفر«. وقال علي بن أبي طالب: »القول بأن اللَّه واحد على أربعة أمور. وجهان لا يجوزان على اللَّه، ووجهان ثابتان له. (1) فمن قال إن اللَّه واحد وقصد باب العدد، فهذا غير جائز، لأن ما لا ثاني له لا يدخل في باب العدد. (2) ومن قال إن اللَّه واحد وأراد النوع أو الجنس فقوله باطل، لأن اللَّه منزَّه عن كل نوع وجنس. إنما الوجهان الصحيحان فهما: (1) القول بأن اللَّه واحد أحد منفرد عن الأشياء منزَّه عنها. (2) وبأنه لا ينقسم في وجود أو عقل أو وهم. فكذلك اللَّه ربنا«.*

*ونحن لا نعتقد أن اللَّه ثلاثة أقانيم بمعنى أنه ثلاثة جواهر، لأن كلمة «أقنوم» لا تعني جوهر. فالمقصود هنا بالجوهر الذات الواحدة، فهو عبارة عن الوحدة اللاهوتية. والمقصود بالأقنوم واحدٌ من الآب والابن الروح القدس، فهو عبارة عن الامتياز في ذلك الجوهر الواحد. لكن كلمة الأقنوم (كسائر الكلمات البشرية) قاصرة عن إيضاح تلك الحقيقة الإلهية، أي أن اللَّه ثالوث في الأقنومية وواحد في الجوهر. فليس لكلمة «أقنوم» في اللغة البشرية معنى كمعناها الخاص في التعبير عن الثالوث الأقدس، لأن المقصود بتلك الكلمة في غير الكلام على التثليث شخص متحيز بحيّز، منفرد عن غيره كيوحنا مثلاً. والمقصود بها في الكلام عن الثالوث غير ذلك التعيين، أو استقلال الأقنوم عن الجوهر. فأقانيم الثالوث هي واحدٌ في الجوهر، أي له ذات واحدة كقول القانون الأثناسي: «هكذا الآب إلهٌ، والابن إلهٌ، والروح القدس إلهٌ. ولكنهم ليسوا ثلاثة آلهة بل إله واحدٌ. وهكذا الآب رب، والابن رب، والروح القدس رب، ولكنهم ليسوا ثلاثة أرباب بل رب واحد». فإذا قلنا ثلاثة أقانيم بشرية أشرنا إلى ثلاثة أفراد معيَّنين في وحدة نوعية، أي إلى ثلاثة أشخاص من البشر لهم طبيعة واحدة نوعية. ولكن إذا قلنا ثلاثة أقانيم إلهية أشرنا بذلك إلى اتحاد جوهري، أي إلى ثلاثة في طبيعة واحدة لا نوعية بل جوهرية، أي في الذات الواحدة. فأقانيم اللاهوت هي في جوهرٍ واحدٍ فردٍ، لا في جوهرٍ واحد نوعي. فالتعدد الأقنومي في اللاهوت لا يلحق الجوهر، بخلاف التعدد الأقنومي في البشر، لأنه في البشر يقوم بتعدد الجوهر والأقنوم معاً. فكل من الآب والابن والروح القدس هو باعتبار أقنومه في الذات الواحدة، ولكلٍ منهم جوهر اللاهوت الواحد بلا انقسام ولا انفصال.*
*ونحن نسلّم بأننا لا نقدر أن نوضح بالتفصيل كل المقصود في كلمة «أقنوم» ولا حقيقة العلاقة التي بين الأقنوم والجوهر. وعجزنا هذا غير مقصور على تعليم التثليث لأن معظم ما نعرفه من جميع الأمور المادية والروحية ليس هو إدراك الجوهر، بل معرفة صفاته وخواصه. ومن باب أولى يصح هذا القول من جهة اللَّه الذي لا نعرف حقيقة جوهره ولا أسراره الجوهرية مطلقاً. بل أقصى ما نعرفه هو صفات ذلك الجوهر الذي نسمّيه بالروح المجرد. وقد اعترض البعض أن التثليث يستلزم انقسام جوهر اللَّه إلى ثلاثة أقسام، وهو باطل، لأنه ناشئ عن تصوّر جوهر اللَّه أنه مادي وله صفات مادية. وأما الروح فلا يقبل الانقسام مطلقاً. ولما كان العقل البشري عاجزاً عن إدراك جوهر اللَّه، يبطل حكمنا باستحالة أنه في ثلاثة أقانيم، لأننا نكون قد حكمنا بمداركنا المحدودة على ما هو فوق إدراكنا، وما هو خارج دائرة معرفتنا.*

*6 - ما هي القضايا الرئيسية التي يجب النظر فيها في إثبات التثليث؟*
** هي:*
*(1) وحدانية اللَّه.*
*(2) أقنومية المسيح ولاهوته.*
*(3) أقنومية الروح القدس ولاهوته.*
*(4) تعليم الكتاب المقدس عن وجود إله واحد في ثلاثة أقانيم.*
*(5) إيضاح ما أعلنه اللَّه في كتابه من العلاقات بين الأقانيم الثلاثة.*
*وقد بحثنا وحدانية اللَّه في فصل 10 وفي هذا الفصل س 8. وسنبحث أقنومية المسيح ولاهوته في الفصل التالي (14) ولاهوت الروح القدس في فصل 15. ونتكلم هنا في القضيتين الرابعة والخامسة. ويتوقف البرهان التام على الثالوث الأقدس على إثبات لاهوت كل من الآب والابن الروح القدس، مع وحدة اللاهوت. ولذلك لا نورد في هذا الفصل كل الأدلة على هذا الأمر الخطير بل يجب دراسة فصلي 14 و15 في لاهوت المسيح ولاهوت الروح القدس. ومتى تحققنا أن كلاً من الآب والابن والروح القدس إلهٌ واحدٌ لم تكن النتيجة إلا إثبات تعليم التثليث.*
*7 - كيف تثبت تعليم التثليث من الكتاب المقدس؟*
** يتحدث الكتاب عن أن اللَّه واحد، ولكنه يقول أيضاً إن الآب هو اللَّه، وإن الابن هو اللَّه، وإن الروح القدس هو اللَّه. فلا بد إذاً أن يكون اللَّه واحداً، ذا وحدانية جامعة وليس ذا وحدانية بسيطة. في الوحدانية البسيطة يكون الواحد واحداً، أما في الوحدانية الجامعة فإن الثلاثة يمكن أن يكونوا واحداً.*

*ولا نقرأ أبداً في الكتاب أن اللَّه هو المسيح، لأن هذا القول يعني استبعاد الآب والروح القدس من الألوهية. ولكن الكتاب يعلّمنا أن المسيح هو اللَّه، وأن اللَّه هو الآب والابن والروح القدس، في وحدة جامعة.*
*ولم يرد تعليم وحدانية اللَّه وتميُّز الأقانيم أحدها عن الآخر ومساواتها في الجوهر وعلاقة أحدها بالآخر في الكتاب المقدس جملة واحدة بالتصريح بل في آيات متفرقة. غير أن جوهر هذه الأمور منصوص عليه من أول الكتاب لآخره. ومن الأمور التي تثبت صحة هذا الاعتقاد:*
*(1) وجوده في الإعلانات المتتابعة وانجلاؤه بالتدريج. ففي سفر التكوين تلميحات لتعليم التثليث لا تُفهم جلياً إلا في نور إعلاناتٍ جاءت بعدها، كورود اسم اللَّه «إلوهيم» بصيغة الجمع، والضمائر التي تعود إليه في هذا السفر بصيغة الجمع كقوله «لنصنع الإنسان على صورتنا» وأقوال أخرى مثله (تك 1: 26 و3: 22 و11: 7 وإش 6: 8). وهذا وحده لا يثبت تعليم التثليث. ولكن إذا قارنّاه بآياتٍ أخرى متتابعة نرى أن في اللاهوت ثلاثة أقانيم ويتضح لنا أن هذه الأقوال توافق تعليم الثالوث الأقدس ومبنيّة عليه.*
*ونرى في أسفار الكتاب الأولى تمييزاً بين «يهوه» و«ملاك يهوه» وأن لهذا الملاك ألقاباً إلهية وعبادة إلهية، ومن أسمائه أيضاً «الكلمة» و«الحكمة» و«ابن اللَّه». وأقنوميته ولاهوته واضحان، لأنه «منذ القديم» و«منذ الأزل» و«الإله القدير» و«رب داود» و«الرب برّنا» الذي سبق الوعد بولادته من عذراء، ويحمل خطايا كثيرين (تك 31: 11، 13 و48: 15، 16 ومز 45: 6، 7 و110: 1 وإش 9: 6، 44: 6، 7، 24 وملا 3: 1). *
*وجاء في الأسفار المقدسة أن روح اللَّه هو مصدر الحكمة والنظام وحياة الكون، وأنه يُلهم الأنبياء ويعطي القوة والحكمة للرؤساء والقضاة ولشعب اللَّه، وأنه يعلّم ويختار ويحزن ويغتاظ. ومن كلام الرسل يظهر أنه إله يستحق العبادة، وأنه يمنح بركات ثمينة. وقال المسيح عن الروح إنه أقنوم معروف متميز إذ وعد تلاميذه أنه يرسله إليهم معزياً لينوب عنه، ويعلّمهم ويقويهم، ويبيّن لهم أنه يجب عليهم أن يقبلوه ويطيعوه (تك 1: 2 و6: 3 ومت 12: 31 ولو 12:12 ويو 15: 26 و16: 7، 13، 14 وأع 5: 3-9 و16: 6، 7 ورو 8: 9 و1كو 12: 11 و2كو 3: 17 وغل 4: 6، وفي 1: 19 و1بط 1: 11). وهكذا نرى أن إعلانات هذا السر التي كانت أولاً مبهمةً أخذت تنجلي تدريجياً حتى اتضحت في الإنجيل، وصارت إيمان جميع المؤمنين.*
*(2) ما جاء بروح النبوَّة في إشعياء 48: 16 وتحقق على لسان المسيح بخصوص تجسّده: «منذ وجوده أنا هناك، والآن السيد الرب أرسلني، وروحه».*
*(3) ما حدث وقت معمودية المسيح، فقد خاطبه الآب وحل عليه الروح القدس مثل حمامة. وهذا يرينا الآب والابن والروح القدس في وقتٍ واحدٍ معاً (مت 3: 16، 17 ولو 3: 21، 22). *
*(4) ما جاء بخصوص المعمودية، فقد أمر المسيح أن يتعمّد المؤمنون «باسم» الآب والابن والروح القدس، وليس «بأسماء» أي باسم الإله الواحد الثالوث الأقدس. وهذا يدل على أقنومية كلٍ منهم ومساواتهم. ويستلزم اعترافنا هذا أننا مكلَّفون بعبادتهم والاعتراف بهم علانية (مت 28: 19). *
*(5) البركة الرسولية، وهي طلب نعمة المسيح من المسيح ومحبة الآب من الآب وشركة الروح القدس من الروح القدس. فكلمات هذه البركة تتضمن الإقرار بأقنومية كلٍ من الآب والابن والروح القدس وألوهيتهم (2كو 13: 14 و1بط 1: 2 ويه 21).*
* (6) وفي الليلة التي أُسلم فيها المسيح تحدث إلى الآب، ووعد التلاميذ أن يرسل لهم الروح القدس (يو 14-16). فأوضح بذلك أقنوميته كابنٍ للَّه، وألوهية كلٍ من الآب والابن والروح القدس.*

*وهذه الأدلة ليست الأساس الوحيد لإيمان الكنيسة بالتثليث، فهو مؤسس على الخصوص على ما يعلّمه الكتاب (أ) في وحدانية اللَّه و(ب) في أقنومية الآب والابن والروح القدس وألوهية كل منهم. وخلاصة ما حصَّلته الكنيسة من تعليم الكتاب هو وجود إلهٍ واحد في جوهر واحد وثلاثة أقانيم متساوين في المجد، ولكل منهم صفات اللاهوت.*
*8 - ما المقصود بوحدانية اللَّه، وهل في تلك الوحدانية ما يمنع أن اللَّه واحد في ثلاثة أقانيم؟*
** تظهر وحدانية اللَّه بوضوح من: (أ) تعليم الكتاب في طبيعته وصفاته، لأن الكون لا يسع آخر نظيره، ولا لزوم لغيره، فهو غير محدود في القدرة والحكمة وسائر صفاته. و(ب) من الأدلة الكثيرة على أن الكون تكوّن بفعل عقل واحد وقصد واحد، وهو أعظم وأوضح تعاليم الوحي. وكان حفظ تعليم الوحدانية بين البشر من أهم مقاصد اللَّه في دعوة إبراهيم، وسنّ شريعة موسى، وجعل اليهود شعبه الخاص. وهذا عينه هو قصد العهد الجديد.*
*أما المقصود بوحدانية اللَّه فهو أنه لا إله غيره، أي هو الوحيد في مقامه. وهذه الوحدانية لا تمنع أنه في ثلاثة أقانيم هم واحدٌ في الجوهر. ولا هي وحدة مادية، بل المقصود بها الدلالة على أنه لا يوجد له نظير في الألوهية مطلقاً، وأن له جوهراً واحداً غير مقسوم إلى آلهة كثيرة. وذلك لا يمنع أنه في ثلاثة أقانيم. على أننا لا نعني أنه ثلاثة بنفس معنى القول إنه واحد، بل إنه ثلاثة بمعنى، وواحد بمعنى آخر، أي ثلاثة في الأقنومية وواحد في الجوهر. وهو الإله الوحيد في الكون.*
*وإذا قيل ليس في الكون كائن آخر هو واحد وثلاثة معاً بهذا المعنى، أجبنا إن هذا صحيح. ولما كان اللَّه فريداً في الكون في طبيعته وصفاته، كان ممكناً أن يتميز عن كل ما سواه في كيفية وجوده، كما يمتاز في صفاته السامية.*

*9 - كيف تبرهن تعدد الأقانيم في اللَّه من استعمال اسم اللَّه بصيغة الجمع في العهد القديم؟*
** الكلمة العبرانية المُستعملة اسماً للَّه في العهد القديم هي «إلوهيم» بصيغة الجمع، ولكن صفاته تجيء حيناً بالمفرد وحيناً بالجمع، وكذلك الأفعال المسندة إليه والضمائر التي تعود إليه. وقد ورد مثل هذا في الكتاب مع غير اسم «إلوهيم» فقيل «ليفرح إسرائيل بخالقه» (مز 149: 29) وأيضاً «لأن بعلك هو صانعك رب الجنود اسمه» (إش 54: 5). ففي العبارة الأولى كلمة «خالق» في العبرانية بصيغة الجمع، وكذلك الكلمة المترجمة «بعلك» و«صانعك» في العبارة الثانية. وأغرب ما جاء من هذا القبيل في الكتاب المقدس قول موسى «اسمع يا إسرائيل الرب إلهنا رب واحد» (تث 6: 4). فكلمة «إله» في هذه الجملة هي بصيغة الجمع، مع أن المقصود بهذه العبارة إعلان وحدانية الرب. وقد استخدم اللَّه ضمير الجمع لنفسه في قوله «نعمل الإنسان على صورتنا كشبهنا» (تك 1: 26). «هوذا الإنسان قد صار كواحدٍ منا» (تك 3: 22). «هلم ننزل ونبلبل هناك لسانهم» (تك 11: 7). «من أُرسل، ومَن يذهب من أجلنا؟» (إش 6: 8). وفي الاقتباس الأخير يخاطب اللَّه إشعياء بصيغة المفرد »أرسل« ثم بصيغة الجمع »لأجلنا«.*
*وقال البعض إن اللَّه قصد في ذلك تعظيم نفسه كما كان الملوك يفعلون، وهو قول خطأ، بدليل ما بيَّنه علماء اللغات القديمة أن تلك العادة لم تكن معروفة قديماً بين ملوك الشرق، ويؤيد ذلك أنه ليس في العهد القديم مثال له، مع أن فيه أمثلة كثيرة لاستعمالهم ضمير المفرد، مثل قول فرعون ليوسف «قد جعلتك على كل أرض مصر» (تك 41:41). وقول نبوخذنصر «فصدر مني أمرٌ بإحضار جميع حكماء بابل قدّامي» (دا 4: 6). وقول داريوس «أنا داريوس قد أمرت، فليُفعل عاجلاً».*
*فيظهر مما تقدم أن في ورود أسماء اللَّه بالجمع، وفي كلامه على نفسه بالجمع إشارة إلى التثليث، الذي كان يتضح بالتدريج في الإعلانات الإلهية، إلى أن تبيَّن تماماً في العهد الجديد.*

*10 - هل يمكن توضيح كيفية وجود اللَّه في ثلاثة أقانيم؟*
** أقصى ما نقوله لتوضيح ذلك هو أنه إعلان إلهي لنا في الكتاب المقدس بعهديه، أنه واحدٌ في ثلاثة أقانيم، كلٌّ منهم يتميز عن الآخر في الأقنومية لا في الجوهر. وهذا يجعلنا نبيّن خطأ تفاسير المعترضين للعقيدة الصحيحة في التثليث لأنها تتعارض مع تعليم الكتاب المقدس في هذا الموضوع.*

*11 - ما هي المذاهب التي شاعت في القرون الماضية في توضيح كيفية التثليث، وظهر في نور الوحي أنها خاطئة؟*
** (1) المذهب الأريوسي: وهو أن الآب هو الأصل، وأن الابن والروح القدس مخلوقان منه، ولو أن لهما المقام الأول بين الخلائق، وطبيعتيهما تشبهان طبيعته. فالرأي الأريوسي ينادي بأن الآب وحده هو اللَّه، وأن الابن والروح القدس لا يشتركان في الطبيعة الإلهية. وهذا يخالف شهادة الوحي. وقد لُخص المذهب الأريوسي بما يأتي: (أ) يتوقف وجود الابن على مشيئة الآب. (ب) ليس الابن أزلياً، فقد مضى زمان لم يكن الابن موجوداً فيه. (ج) خلق الابن من لاشيء. (د) الابن متغيِّر. (هـ) يعود فضل الابن إلى أنه وحده مخلوق من اللَّه، تمييزاً له عن بقية الخلائق التي خلقت به. (و) ليس الابن إلهاً بذاته، لكنه صار بمنزلة إله بسبب ارتقاء طبيعته، وعلاقته بسائر الخلائق كخالق وملك يستحق العبادة.*
*(2) المذهب الشبيه بالأريوسي: وهو أن الآب وحده هو الإله الأصلي الواجب الوجود القائم بذاته، وأن الابن والروح القدس يشبهانه في الجوهر لكنهما ليسا من نفس جوهره، ولا كل منهما قائم بنفسه، بل وُجدا بقدرته وبمشيئته. ولو أن وجودهما كان منذ البدء مثل وجوده، لكن ذلك لا يجعلهما بالضرورة مثله. فهذا الرأي يقول إنه يوجد ثلاثة آلهة لا إله واحد. وهو مرفوض بنص الكتاب على أن الابن والروح القدس مساويان للآب في القدرة والمجد، وإن الثلاثة هم إله واحد فقط. وقد لُخص مذهب الشبيه بالأريوسي بما يأتي: (أ) يتوقف وجود الابن على مشيئة الآب. (ب) ليس الابن من جوهر الآب بل من جوهرٍ آخر. والظاهر أنهم اعتقدوا وجود جوهر متوسط بين الجوهر الإلهي والجوهر المخلوق. (ج) الابن أدنى من الآب ليس في الوظيفة والرتبة فقط بل في الطبيعة أيضاً. (د) مع أن الابن أدنى من الآب إلا أنه كان مصدر حياة الخليقة (أي الخالق). (هـ) خلق الابنُ الروحَ القدس.*

*(3) مذهب سَبَلّيوس: وهو أن التثليث ثلاثة تجليات مختلفة لإلهٍ واحد منفرد الأقنوم، أي أن الكلمات «آب وابن وروح قدس» ليست أسماء أقانيم متميزة بل أسماء مظاهر أقنوم واحد، سُمّي الآب لأنه الخالق، وسُمّي الابن لأنه الفادي، وسُمي الروح القدس لأنه المعزي والمقدِّس. ويظهر بطلان هذا الرأي من نور الكتاب الذي يعلّم التميُّز الأقنومي، ويظهِر ما بين الأقانيم من العلاقة، كالمحبة والإرسال وإجراء الواحد عمله بواسطة الآخر، وعلاقة كل منهم بالآخر وبالبشر، ومعاملة كل منهم المخلوقات معاملة خاصة به. فالاعتقاد أن كل ذلك مبني على مجرد التنوّع في الاسم أو التجليات المختلفة لأهداف متنوعة يجعل حقائق الكتاب أوهاماً! (انظر خر 23: 20 و35: 31 ومز 2: 6 و110: 1 وإش 42: 1 و43: 1 و53: 12 ويو 1:1، 18 و3: 16، 17 و5: 19 و6: 38 و10: 17، 18 و14: 6، 16 و15: 26 و17: 5 و21: 20 و1كو 12: 11 وأف 2: 13 و4: 30 ورؤ 6: 16). ولا يصح الاعتقاد أن تلك الكلمات تدل على مجرد أعمال وتجليات مختلفة، لأن أعمال اللَّه وتجلياته كثيرة لا ثلاثة فقط، فهو الخالق والحافظ والمشرّع والمرشد والحاكم والفادي والمعلم والمقدس والديَّان.*
*(4) اعتقاد الآلهة: وهو أن التثليث يدل على ثلاثة آلهة يتميّز كل منهم عن الآخر. ولم تقبل الكنيسة ذلك على الإطلاق، بل اعتبرته من جملة الأضاليل في هذا التعليم.*

*إذاً يعلّمنا الكتاب المقدس أن اللَّه واحد في ثلاثة أقانيم، لكلٍ منهم صفات اللاهوت، حتى وجب اعتبارهم إلهاً واحداً في الجوهر لا ثلاثة آلهة.*

*12 - هل عدم فهمنا سر التثليث يثبت أنه مستحيل أو أنه ضد العقل السليم، فنرفضه؟*
** إن صحَّ أن نرفض التثليث لأنه فوق عقولنا، فيلزم أن نرفض غيره من معلَنات اللَّه التي تفوق إدراكنا، مثل عقيدة أن اللَّه قائم بنفسه وأزلي وعلة العلل وغير معلول وموجود في كل مكان في وقت واحد وعالم بكل شيء وبكل ما يحدث منذ الأزل إلى الأبد في كل وقت، وأن علمه لا يقبل الزيادة أو النقصان. فسر التثليث ليس أعظم من أسرار أخرى في اللَّه.*

*ولما كان يحق للَّه أن يعلن لنا تعليماً دون أن يشرحه بالتفصيل، وكان يجب علينا أن نقبل ذلك منه بالتواضع والإيمان القلبي، وجب أن نقبل تعليم الثالوث كما نقبل تعليم الوحدانية بدون تفسير كيفيته بالتفصيل. وكلام الكتاب المقدس في هذه المسألة يمكننا من رفض التفاسير الكاذبة أو الناقصة في موضوع التثليث. أما إدراك حقيقة التثليث والاطلاع على غوامضه والتمكن من إيضاحه فلا تتم إلا بواسطة النور السماوي المعلَن في كلمة اللَّه، وتوضيح الروح القدس، اللذَيْن يشرقان على عقولنا المظلمة بنعمة اللَّه «وليس أحد يقدر أن يقول إن يسوع رب إلا بالروح القدس» (1كو 12: 3). *

*وما نراه من فرقٍ في خواص الأحياء من الأدنى إلى الأعلى يحملنا على القول إن الحياة التي هي أسمى من حياة البشر تمتاز عنها في خواصها. فحياة الإنسان أعلى من حياة البهائم، وحياة الملائكة أعلى من حياة الإنسان. فإذاً من مقتضيات العقل السليم أن حياة اللَّه تمتاز عن حياة المخلوقات. فلا يوجد إذاً ما يمنعنا عقلاً عن القول بالامتياز الأقنومي في الجوهر الواحد، لأنه هو ما تمتاز به حياة اللَّه عن كل ما سواها في الكون. وهذا هو مدلول الإعلانات الإلهية في تعليم ثلاثة أقانيم في جوهر واحد.*
*13 - هل للتثليث فائدة خاصة في توضيح غيره من تعاليم الدين المسيحي؟*
** توضح عقيدة التثليث تعاليم أخرى منها:*
*(1) إنه يرفع شأن اللاهوت ويوضح كمالاته، فالتوحيد دون التثليث يحصر اللاهوت ويجعله في غاية الانفراد، خالياً من كل موضوع للمحبة أو من إمكان المعاشرة أو من خواص السعادة التامة. فالواحد الفرد من كل وجهٍ لا يقدر أن يحب غير نفسه، وليس في محبة النفس سعادة تامة. فنرى في تشاور الأقانيم الثلاثة واتحادها، ومحبة أحدها للآخر ما يجعل في اللاهوت كل مقتضيات السعادة الأزلية. ولو لم يكن اللَّه واحداً في ثلاثة أقانيم لما كان له سوى مخلوقاته لتكون موضوع محبته! فقد التزم منكرو التثليث أن يجعلوا الخلق لازماً لكمال سعادة اللاهوت، أو أن يفرضوا أن اللَّه لم يكن وحده منذ الأزل، أو أن العالم أزلي على رأي مؤلّهي الكون. أما الكتاب المقدس فيعلن وجود اللَّه الواحد بأقانيمه الثلاثة منذ الأزل، ويجعله كاملاً في نفسه شاملاً كل لوازم السعادة التامة.*

*(2) التثليث وسيلة إعلان اللَّه نفسه للخليقة، فكل من الآب والابن الروح القدس إله من جوهر واحد. فالابن يعرف اللَّه كمال المعرفة ولذلك يقدر أن يعلنه بكماله بناءً على معرفته التامة به. والروح القدس من جوهر اللاهوت ولذلك يقدر أن يعلن اللاهوت لأرواح البشر. فبواسطة الأقانيم الثلاثة يقترب اللاهوت تماماً من المخلوقات المحدودة. ولولا هذا الاقتراب لكان اللَّه بعيداً عنا، محجوباً عن إدراكنا، منفصلاً عن اختبارنا، وما كان للدين المسيحي ما يميزه عن غيره من الأديان في وضوح إعلانه للاهوت، وبيانه الصفات الإلهية لقلوب البشر.*

*(3) التثليث وسيلة لإتمام اللَّه عمل الفداء بكل لوازمه. فالابن، الأقنوم الثاني، تجسد وأعلن وكفَّر وشفع فينا، ورتّب كل وسائط التبرير والمصالحة والخلاص. ولا يقدر من هو أدنى من اللَّه نفسه أن يفعل ذلك، لأن اللَّه وحده يقدر أن يصالحنا مع اللَّه. وكذا يُقال في عمل الروح القدس، الأقنوم الثالث، فإنه وحده يقدر أن يجدد قلوبنا ويطهرها وينير عقولنا ويقربنا من اللَّه ويقدسنا التقديس اللازم للدخول لحضرة اللَّه والعيشة السماوية الطاهرة. فمن يكفّر عن خطايانا غير الابن الإله؟ ومن يقدسنا غير الروح القدس الإله؟ فالأقنوم الثاني والثالث يقرّباننا إلى الأقنوم الأول ويُعدّاننا للحياة الأبدية مع اللَّه. فلو كان اللَّه واحداً بمعنى ينفي التثليث لم يصح أن يكون مخلِّصاً ومقدِّساً وقاضياً معاً، بطريقةٍ تدبّر فداء الخاطئ من لعنة الشريعة، وإفساد الشر، والهلاك الروحي، وعناد العصيان القلبي على اللَّه.*

*(4) يجعل التثليث اللَّه مثالاً للحياة البشرية في ما يتعلق بالمعاشرة الحبية والشركة والأُلفة والأُنس، وذلك بمعاشرة الأقانيم الثلاثة معاً بالمحبة والألفة والاتحاد. فنرى حقيقة الأبوّة في الأقنوم الأول، والبنوة في الأقنوم الثاني. وفي هذه العلاقة المتبادلة ما يرفع شأن العلاقة الأبوية والبنوية بين البشر، ويُقدِّرنا على التمثُّل بحياة اللاهوت، ويميّز جنسنا عن غيره من الخلائق تمييزاً سامياً. فلو جردنا اللاهوت عن كل شعورٍ بالمحبة للغير، جعلناه قوة مجردة، وسلبناه صفة الأُلفة الحبية، إلا فيما يتعلق بالمخلوق الأدنى عن حياة اللاهوت، وفصلناه عمّا هو أعلى ما تمتاز به حياتنا، وهو محبة بعضنا البعض.*

*14 - هل يمكن شرح التثليث بتمثيله بأمور طبيعية أو أحوال بشرية؟*
** حاول البعض ذلك، ولو أنه لا يوجد مثَلٌ واحد يوضح الحقيقة كلها. فكم بالحري لو كانت الحقيقة هي اللَّه الحق! ومن الأمثلة الإنسان، فهو واحد وحدانية جامعة، لأنه مكوَّن من عقل وجسد وروح. ومن الأمثلة النفس، لها عقل ومشاعر ومشيئة. ومنها الشجرة وهي ذات أصلٍ وساقٍ وزهرٍ. ومنها المكعب وهو واحد ذو ثلاثة أبعادٍ. ومنها الشمس وهي قرص وضوءٌ وحرارة. ومنها الفاكهة وهي حجم ورائحة وطَعمٌ. ومنها الماء وهو سائل وبخار وجامد.*

*غير أن هذه الأمثلة لا تفي بالمقصود، وتبدو متناقضة. فالإنسان، وإن كان مركباً من عقل وجسد وروح، إلا أن هذه الثلاثة ليست جوهراً واحداً بل ثلاثة جواهر. ومثَل النفس، من أن العقل والمشاعر والمشيئة هي قوى مختلفة لنفسٍ واحدة، لأن الشخص متى افتكر يستعمل عقله، ومتى أحب يستعمل مشاعره، ومتى شاء يستعمل مشيئته. فلا تشابه بين هذا وتثليث أقانيم الجوهر الواحد. وكذلك في مثَل الشجرة، فالأصل والساق والزهر ثلاثة أجزاء لشيء واحد. وهكذا نقول في البقية. والحق أنه ليس للتثليث نظير بين جميع المخلوقات التي نعرفها نحن. ولا عجب، لأنه ليس كمثل اللَّه شيء مطلقاً في الكون.*
*15 - ما هي الأسباب التي أوجبت زيادة إيضاح التثليث؟*
** (1) لزوم صياغته بعباراتٍ قانونية منعاً للالتباس: ما ذكرناه في تعليم التثليث هو خلاصة ما في الكتاب المقدس وما يعتقده كل المسيحيين، ولكنه في قواعد إيمان الكنيسة أطول من ذلك، لأن الكتاب المقدس يعلّمنا الحقائق بطريقة بسيطة توافق احتياجاتنا الدينية، فقد يحدث أن الشعب المسيحي يقبل عقيدة ما مدة طويلة قبلما يتم تسجيلها في قوانين إيمان الكنيسة مع توضيح معناها وعلاقتها بالعقائد الأخرى. فقد قبلت الكنيسة تعليم التثليث مدةً، ثم أخذت في التأمل فيه لتدرس كل ما يشتمل عليه من التعليم، ولتختار الكلمات المناسبة للتعبير عنه منعاً للتناقض والإبهام. وقد دفعها إلى هذا أيضاً ورود الهرطقات، واختلاف الألفاظ بين المؤمنين الذي أدى إلى الجدل والنزاع، فاتفقوا على الكلمات والعبارات التي تفيد المعنى المطلوب وتنفي الالتباس.*
*(2) لزوم تفنيد الأضاليل: أجمع جمهور المسيحيين على أن الإله الحقيقي تجسّد في المسيح بناءً على ما أظهره من المجد والقوة والسلطان، وأن الآب هو أيضاً الإله الحقيقي، والروح القدس كذلك. وتحققوا من الكتاب المقدس أن لا إله إلا الإله الواحد، فعسُر عليهم التوفيق بين التوحيد والتثليث. وندر في الكنيسة من أنكر لاهوت المسيح ليتخلص من هذه الصعوبة. فأخذ بعض معلمي الكنيسة يستعينون بالآراء الفلسفية الشائعة في تلك الأيام ليثبتوا التثليث ويشرحوه. ولكن تلك الآراء، مع أنها كانت تعظم المسيح فوق جميع الخلائق وتنسب إليه أعمالاً إلهية، جعلت لاهوته أقل من لاهوت الآب، فرفضتها الكنيسة. وذكرنا أشهر الآراء المضادة لتعليم الكتاب في التثليث (سؤال 11). وها هي بالاختصار:*
*(أ) اعتقاد الوحدانية وإنكار التثليث. ومن أصحاب هذا الرأي من قال إن المسيح ملاكٌ أو مجرد إنسان، كالأبيونيين وبعض اليهود المتنصرين. ومنهم من حسب المسيح مجرد إنسان لكنه متعلم من اللَّه ومسترشَد من الروح القدس ومفوَّض السلطان على العالم بعد صعوده جزاءً على فضله وأمانته، كالسوسينيين والعقليين الذين حذوا حذوهم، وأنكروا لاهوت المسيح وحسبوه إنساناً فقط فائق الفضل والصلاح.*
*(ب) اعتقاد التثليث وإنكار التوحيد، أي أنه يوجد ثلاثة آلهة لا إله واحد. وأصحاب هذا الرأي قليلون جداً في تاريخ العالم.*
*(ج) اعتقاد مشابهة كل من الأقانيم الثلاثة للآخر في الطبيعة، غير أن الآب رئيس، والابن والروح القدس خاضعان له لأنهما منه، وهو علة وجودهما. ومن أصحاب هذا الرأي بعض الآباء الذين حضروا المجمع النيقوي، وهو الرأي المعروف بالشبيه بالأريوسي.*

*(د) اعتقاد وحدانية اللَّه، واعتبار الأقانيم الثلاثة مجرد تجليات له لأهداف مختلفة. والتثليث (في رأيهم) أمر وهمي، واللَّه باعتبار أنه الخالق سُمي الآب، وباعتبار أنه الفادي سُمي الابن، وباعتبار أنه العامل في قلوب البشر لتجديدهم وتقديسهم سُمي الروح القدس.*

*صحيح أن أصحاب هذا الرأي اعتقدوا أن للمسيح وللروح القدس لاهوتاً تاماً، لكنهم أنكروا أقانيم اللاهوت الأقدس، وقالوا إن الآب والابن والروح القدس أقنوم واحد متنوع الأسماء بالنظر إلى كيفية تجليه في العالم وفي تاريخ الكنيسة. ولكن هذا الرأي رُفض لتناقضه الواضح مع الكتاب المقدس الذي يعلّم صريحاً أن بين الأقانيم الثلاثة تميُّزاً واضحاً. ومن أشهر تابعيه سَبَلّيوس الذي عاش في مصر نحو سنة 250م.*
*(هـ) اعتقاد لاهوت الآب ورياسته، وأنه خلق الابن والروح القدس، وفوَّض لهما خلق العالم بواسطة الابن الذي تجسّد أخيراً وتمم عمل الفداء، واستخدم الروح القدس ليتمم مقاصده. ومن زعمائه أريوس الإسكندري (وُلد نحو 250م) ولذلك نُسب المذهب إليه. وقد أنكر أريوس أزلية المسيح والروح القدس ولاهوتهما التام، وأنكر أنهما والآب واحدٌ، وقال إنهما أول الخلائق وأعظمها. غير أنه سلّم أن اللَّه خلق العالم بواسطة الابن. وقد علّم بهذه الآراء بعض اللاهوتيين والمعلمين، ولكن أغلب علماء الدين رفضوها، لأنهم بنوا إيمانهم على نص الكتاب الصريح وما اصطلح عليه آباء الكنيسة في العبادة الجارية في الكنائس. فجميعهم تعمدوا باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس، وجميعهم خاطبوا الآب في الصلاة على أنه خالقهم وأبوهم، والمسيح على أنه فاديهم، والروح القدس على أنه معزيهم ومقدسهم، فأحبوا وعبدوا الواحد كالآخر. ولكن لما كان عدم الاتفاق بين المعلّمين (وإن لم يؤثر ذلك في إيمان الكنيسة) شراً في نفسه، وقد أحدث اضطراباً، أمر الإمبراطور قسطنطين سنة 325م بانعقاد المجمع الأول في مدينة نيقية برجاء أن تُجمِع الكنيسة على صياغة هذه الحقيقة الجوهرية صياغةً يقبلها المسيحيون جميعاً.*
* 16 - لماذا انعقد مجمع نيقية؟*
** انعقد لثلاثة أهداف :*
*(1) إزالة الاختلاف الذي حدث في الكنيسة بخصوص الألفاظ المستعملة للتعبير عن الثالوث الأقدس.*
*(2) الرد على الضلالات في بعض أجزاء الكنيسة بخصوص هذه المسألة.*
*(3) تحديد نص عقيدة التثليث لتشمل كل التعليم الجوهري في الكتاب المقدس، موافقاً للوحي الإلهي ولاعتقاد المؤمنين.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2011)

*17 - ما هي الصعوبات التي حالت دون تحقيق الأهداف؟*
** كان تحقيق هذه الأهداف صعباً جداً لما يأتي:*
*(1) لم يتفق الكل على معنى  الألفاظ المستخدمة للتعبير عن هذا الاعتقاد ليمكنهم أن يستعملوها بالمعنى  الواحد، فاختلفوا في معنى الكلمة المترجمة «أقنوم» ومعنى التعبير المترجم  «مساوٍ في الجوهر».*
*(2) اختلفت آراء المجمع في هذا  التعليم نفسه. فقد حضره ممثلون لجميع الأحزاب الكنسيّة، فمنهم أريوسيون،  ومنهم شبيهون بالأريوسيين (انظر سؤال 11). غير أن أكثر الحاضرين كانوا  يعتقدون بأقنومية المسيح وألوهيته. وبعد الدراسة أجمعوا على قانون يقول:*

*«نؤمن بإلهٍ واحد آب ضابط الكل،  خالق كل الأشياء، ما يُرى وما لا يُرى، وبرب واحد يسوع المسيح ابن اللَّه،  المولود من الآب، المولود الوحيد، أي من جوهر الآب. إله من إله، نور من  نور، إله حق من إله حق. مولود غير مخلوق، مساوٍ للآب في الجوهر (المعنى  الأصلي: ذو جوهر واحد مع الآب) الذي به كان كل شيء في السماء وعلى الأرض.  الذي من أجلنا نحن البشر ومن أجل خلاصنا نزل وتجسد وتأنَّس وتألم وقام  أيضاً في اليوم الثالث وصعد إلى السماء، وسيأتي من هناك ليدين الأحياء  والأموات. وبالروح القدس. وأما الذين يقولون إنه كان زمان لم يوجد فيه (أي  لم يوجد فيه ابن اللَّه) وإنه لم يكن له وجود قبل أن وُلد، وإنه خُلق من  العدم، أو إنه من مادةٍ أخرى أو جوهر آخر، وإن ابن اللَّه مخلوق أو إنه  قابل للتغيير أو متغير، فهُم ملعونون من الكنيسة الجامعة الرسولية» (انظر  فصل 8 س 4).*
*18 - ما هي أحكام مجمع القسطنطينية؟*
** كان أهم نقص في قانون المجمع  النيقوي هو عدم شرح عقيدة الروح القدس شرحاً كافياً، لأن التعليم عن الابن  وعلاقته بالآب احتل معظم الوقت بسبب الاختلاف عليه. وأعلن أكثر معلمي  الكنيسة (خاصة أثناسيوس) أن اعتقاد المجمع النيقوي هو أن الروح القدس مساوٍ  للآب. ولكن بما أن البعض أنكروا ذلك انعقد المجمع الثاني المسكوني في  القسطنطينية سنة 381م. والأغلب أن هذا المجمع أضاف إلى قانون المجمع  النيقوي بعد القول و«بالروح القدس» هذه الكلمات: «الرب المحيي المنبثق من  الآب، الذي هو مع الآب والابن مسجود له وممجد، الناطق بالأنبياء» (انظر فصل  8 س 4).*
*وقد اعتقد بعض آباء الكنيسة  الشرقية وأكثر آباء الكنيسة الغربية أن الروح انبثق من الابن كما انبثق من  الآب. وفي المجمع غير المسكوني الذي انعقد في توليدو سنة 589م زيد «والابن»  بعد القول «المنبثق من الآب». وإضافة هذه الكلمة كانت من الأسباب التي  فصلت الكنيسة الشرقية عن الغربية (القانون النيقوي كما هو مستعمل في  الكنائس الغربية في فصل 8 س 4).*

*19 - ماذا قيل في قانون الإيمان الأثناسي، وما هي كلماته؟*
* حدثت بعد المجمع القسطنطيني الذي  ذكرناه مباحثات من جهة شخص المسيح، واتفقت أكثر الكنائس المسيحية على  القانون المسمى «الأثناسي» الذي تضمن ما في القانونين النيقوي والقسطنطيني  مطوّلاً (فصل 8 س 4).*
*وتعليم التثليث في هذه القوانين  الثلاثة القديمة، النيقوي والقسطنطيني والأثناسي، هو إيمان الكنيسة كلها  حتى الآن، ولا فرق بين تلك القوانين إلا بالاختصار والإسهاب.*

*20 - ما هي خلاصة اعتقاد الكنيسة في التثليث، وعلاقة الأقانيم ببعض؟*
** هي أن اللَّه واحدٌ، أي جوهر  واحد، وأن في اللاهوت ثلاثة أقانيم، هم الآب والابن والروح القدس. غير أن  الجوهر ليس مقسوماً، فليس لكل أقنومٍ جزءٌ خاص من الجوهر، بل لكل أقنوم  كمال الجوهر، الواحد نظير الآخر، وأن ما بينهم من العلاقة سِر لا يقدر  العقل البشري أن يصل إليه إلا بإعلان الكتاب المقدس الذي يوضحه. ويمكن حصر  العلاقة بين الأقانيم الثلاثة بثلاث كلمات، هي المساواة بينهم، والتميُّز،  والشركة:*
*(1) المساواة: فالأقانيم الثلاثة  جوهر واحد، وذلك الجوهر كما هو للكل هو لكلٍ منهم، ولذلك هم متساوون فيه،  فالآب ليس أعظم من الابن في الجوهر، ولا الابن أعظم من الآب، ولا الروح  القدس أعظم من الآب والابن. وذلك منذ الأزل وإلى الأبد.*
*(2) التميُّز: فكل أقنوم يتميز عن  الآخر (لا مخلوقاً منه) في أقنوميته دون جوهره. ليس أنهم ثلاثة آلهة لأن  الجوهر واحدٌ، وليس أن الأقانيم مجرد تجليات مختلفة لجوهر واحد فقط، لأن  الأقانيم هم ثلاثة لا واحد، بل أن الجوهر الواحد كائن في ثلاثة أقانيم (لا  نقول في ثلاثة جواهر، ولا نقول في أقنوم واحد، لأن الجوهر ليس بمعنى  الأقنوم ولا الأقنوم بمعنى الجوهر).*

*ويتضح هذا التميّز في العلاقات  الداخلية بين الأقانيم وأيضاً في الأعمال الخارجية. ومن أمثلة التميّز في  العلاقات الداخلية أن الابن نظراً إلى أقنوميته مولود (لا مخلوق) من الآب  منذ الأزل، وكذلك الروح القدس من حيث أنه أقنوم منبثق منذ الأزل، إما من  الآب (كاعتقاد الكنيسة الشرقية) أو من الآب والابن (كاعتقاد الكنيسة  الغربية). وكلمة «ولادة» لا تشير إلى ولادة بشرية كما هي معروفة عندنا، بل  هي كلمة مستعارة للإشارة إلى سر إلهي، أي إلى العلاقة الأزلية بين  الأقنومين الأول والثاني في الثالوث الأقدس. وكذلك كلمة «انبثاق» مستعارة  لتشير إلى ما بين الأقنوم الثالث والأقنومين الأول والثاني من العلاقة  الأزلية. ومن أمثلة التميّز في الأعمال أن الآب خلق العالم بواسطة الابن،  وفوَّض إليه عمل الفداء، وقلده السلطان المطلق ليحكم، ثم أخيراً يدين  العالم. وكما أرسل الابن لعمل الفداء أرسل الروح القدس أيضاً ليجدد قلوب  البشر وينيرها ويقدسها ويرشدها ويمدها بالمعونة اللازمة ليتمم مقاصده في  فداء البشر. وتمم الابن مشيئة الآب بتجسده وتقديم نفسه كفارة عن خطايا  العالم، وبممارسة وظيفة نبي وكاهن وملك لأجل شعبه المختار. وبعد قيامته من  الأموات صعد إلى السماء وجلس عن يمين اللَّه مالكاً على الكون، وفي انقضاء  العالم يقيم الأموات ويدين الجميع. وأرسل الآب والابن الروح القدس ليحل في  قلوب البشر ويخصص لهم فوائد الفداء بأعماله الخاصة به، مثل الدعوة الكافية،  والإنارة والتجديد والتقديس والإرشاد والتعليم والبنيان في الفضائل  الدينية، وهو الذي ألهم الأنبياء والكتبة ليكتبوا بالوحي الأسفار المقدسة.  وكل هذه الامتيازات تختص بالأقنوم فقط لا بجوهر اللاهوت، لأن الجوهر واحدٌ  للآب والابن والروح القدس.*
*(3) الشركة: فالأقانيم الثلاثة  مشتركون في الجوهر الواحد الإلهي وفي كل صفاته، والابن والروح القدس  مشتركان في مجد الآب وفي حكمته وقدرته وقداسته وعدله وجميع صفاته بدون  استثناء، ويستحقان ما يستحقه من المجد والتسبيح والعبادة والكرامة والثقة.  فمن رأى الابن رأى الآب، ومن شعر بحلول الروح القدس وتأثيره فيه عرف الآب  والابن. وقد اشترك الأقانيم الثلاثة في عمل الفداء اشتراكاً تاماً، غير أن  كلاً منهم متميز عن الآخر وظيفةً وعملاً، لأن لكل منهم عملاً خاصاً.*
*ويمكن أن نلخص هذا التعليم الهام بقولنا «تثليث أقنومي أزلي، في جوهر واحد إلهي».*
*21 - ما هي القضايا التي حكم فيها المجمعان النيقوي والقسطنطيني؟*
** (1) أبطل المجمعان رأي سبَلّيوس  بأن حكما أن الأسماء «الآب والابن والروح القدس» لا تدل على علاقات اللَّه  بخلائقه كالألقاب «خالق» و«حافظ» و«منعم» بل على تميُّزات داخلية ضرورية  أزلية في أقانيم اللاهوت، حتى أن الآب هو أقنوم خاص، والابن أقنوم آخر،  والروح القدس أقنوم آخر. والواحد يقول عن نفسه: «أنا» ويخاطب الآخر بقوله:  «أنت».*
*(2) أبطل المجمعان رأي الأريوسيين  والشبيهين بالأريوسيين بأن حكما أن الآب والابن والروح القدس واحدٌ في  الجوهر، متساوون في القدرة والمجد، وأن كل ما يُنسب إلى أحدهم من السرمدية  وعدم التغيُّر والعدل والصلاح والحق أو صفة أخرى من صفات اللاهوت الكاملة  يُنسب إلى الآخر بمعنى واحد وعظمة واحدة. وبما أن هذه الصفات تختص بالجوهر  الإلهي، وذلك الجوهر مشترَك بين الأقانيم الثلاثة فالكل مشتركون في تلك  الصفات.*

*22 - ما هو تعليم المجمع النيقوي في علاقة أحد أقانيم الثالوث الأقدس بالآخر؟*
** (1) بين الآب والابن، وبينهما  وبين الروح القدس تميُّز، ليس في الجوهر لأن لهم جوهراً واحداً، ولا في زمن  الوجود لأن كلاً منهم أزلي، بل في أمرين: (أ) نصيب كلٍّ منهم من عمل  الفداء والأقنومية، حتى أن الأول يُسمى أباً والثاني ابناً والثالث روحاً.  (ب) أن الأبوّة صفة تختص بالآب والبنوة بالابن والانبثاق بالروح. وقد اكتفت  المجامع بذكر هذه التميّزات بدون أن تفسرها.*
*(2) لما كانت الأقانيم الثلاثة  واحداً في الجوهر كان لهم علم واحد ومشيئة واحدة وقوة واحدة، ليس أن  اللاهوت ثلاثة عقول أو ثلاث مشيئات أو ثلاثة مصادر للقوة. قال المسيح:  «مهما عمل الآب فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك» (يو 5: 19). وقال الرسول: «فأعلنه  اللَّه لنا نحن بروحه. لأن الروح يفحص كل شيء حتى أعماق اللَّه. لأن مَنْ  مِن الناس يعرف أمور الإنسان إلا روح الإنسان الذي فيه؟ هكذا أيضاً أمور  اللَّه لا يعرفها أحد إلا روح اللَّه» (اكو 2: 10، 11). وهذا يعني أن ما  يعلمه الواحد يعلمه الآخر أيضاً. فبناءً على هذا الاتحاد الكلي بين أقانيم  اللاهوت نخاطب اللَّه دائماً ذاتاً واحدةً، دون أن نناقض أنه ذو ثلاثة  أقانيم، ونقدر أن نصلي لكل واحدٍ من الأقانيم الثلاثة، ونصلي أيضاً للَّه  الواحد.*
*23 - كيف يعبّر الكتاب المقدس عن العلاقة الأزلية بين الأقنوم الأول والأقنوم الثاني؟*
** يُعبِّر عن العلاقة بالاسمين:  الآب والابن، وبأن الابن مولود من الآب لأنه يُسمى «ابن اللَّه الوحيد»  و«المولود منه» فعلاقة الابن بالآب هي علاقة البنوة. والظاهر أن كلمة «ابن»  تشير إلى وحدة الطبيعة، لأن للمولود دائماً طبيعة والده، أو تشير  للمشابهة، أو تشير إلى عظمة المحبة، أو تشير إلى معنى مكتومٍ عنا يفوق  إدراكنا.*

*24 - ما هي المعاني المختلفة المستعملة بها كلمة «ابن» في الكتاب المقدس، وبأي معنى دُعي الناس أبناء اللَّه؟*
* جاءت كلمة «ابن» في الكتاب المقدس بمعانٍ مختلفة:*
*(1) الابن باعتبار علاقته بأبيه.*
*(2) الإشارة إلى التسلسل كبني إسرائيل، أي نسل إسرائيل.*
*(3) الإشارة إلى المسكن أو الوطن، كأبناء مصر، أي أهل مصر أو سكان مصر.*
*(4) التلميذ أو العابد، كأبناء  الأنبياء وأبناء اللَّه. وبهذا المعنى تُنسب إلى الملوك (مز 2: 7). وإلى  الملائكة (أي 1: 6 و38: 7). وإلى عبَدة اللَّه كشعبه الخاص (تك 6: 2 وتث  14: 1 ويو 1: 12 ورو 8: 14، 19).*
*(5) الإشارة إلى صفة أو علاقة أخرى، كابن سنةٍ (عمره سنة) وبني بليعال (الأشرار) وابن الهلاك (الذي يستحق الهلاك).*
*ودُعي البشر أبناء اللَّه لأنه  خلقهم على صورته، ولذلك دُعي اللَّه أبا الجنس البشري وخاصةً أبا المؤمنين.  ودُعي المسيحيون أبناء اللَّه بناءً على الولادة الثانية الروحية وتبنّي  اللَّه لهم وقبوله إياهم في عهد النعمة. وتستعمل كلمة «ابن» في هذا المقام  دائماً في صيغة الجمع، سواءٌ كانت الإشارة بها إلى البشر أو الملائكة، فلم  ترد في صيغة المفرد إلا للإشارة إلى الأقنوم الثاني من الثالوث، ما عدا مرة  واحدةً في لوقا، حيث دُعي آدم (باعتباره رأس الجنس البشري) ابن اللَّه،  لأنه مخلوق من اللَّه مباشرةً بدون أن يكون له أب بشري (لو 3: 38). *

*25 - لماذا ندعو المسيح «ابن اللَّه»؟*
** يُدعى المسيح «ابن مريم» وهذا  قول صادق، فانتماؤه لأم يجعلنا نعزوه لوالدته العذراء القديسة مريم. ولكن  إن أردنا أن نعزوه لأبٍ، فماذا نقول؟.. نقول ما قاله الملاك للعذراء وهو  يجاوب سؤالها عن كيفية حبلها: «الروح القدس يحل عليك، وقوة العلي تظللك.  فلذلك أيضاً القدوس المولود منك يُدعَى ابن اللَّه» (لو 1: 34، 35).*
*وقد دُعي المسيح «ابن اللَّه» في  الكتاب المقدس باعتباره الأقنوم الثاني في الثالوث بالنسبة إلى الأقنوم  الأول (الآب). ودُعي الأقنوم الأول الآب للإشارة إلى نسبته إلى الأقنوم  الثاني. فكلمة «آب» و«ابن» لم تردا للتعبير عن النسبة الأزلية بين الأقنوم  الأول والثاني بالمعنى المعروف في الأبوّة البشرية والبنوَّة البشرية،  فسُمي «الابن» في الكتاب المقدس «الكلمة» و«صورة اللَّه» و«رسم جوهره»  و«بهاء مجده». وكل هذه العبارات توضح معنى كلمة «ابن». أي أن الابن يعلن  الآب كما أن الكلمة توضح الفكر وتعلن ما هو عند العقل. وكما أن الرسم يمثل  الشخص هكذا المسيح يمثل اللَّه، وكما أن ضوء الشمس يوضح طبيعتها (مع أنه من  جوهرها نفسه) هكذا المسيح بهاء مجد اللَّه يوضح لنا أمجاد اللاهوت الروحية  مستورة في الجسد حتى نقدر أن نحتملها. فبناءً على ما سبق نعتبر الابن  العامل في إعلان اللاهوت. وكما أنه الواسطة لإعلان اللَّه بطريق محسوسة،  هكذا الروح القدس هو الواسطة لإعلان اللَّه لشعور الإنسان، حتى أننا لا  نقدر أن ندرك كُنه الإعلان الخارجي بدون فعل الروح القدس الداخلي إرشاداً  لنا في إدراك أسرار الإعلانات الإلهية. فلا أحد من الناس يقدر أن يعرف  اللَّه إلا بالمسيح صورة اللَّه في الجسد، وبإرشاد الروح القدس المنير.  ولهذا يقول «الابن الوحيد» الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خبَّر» (يو 1: 18).  وقوله «فأعلنه اللَّه لنا نحن بروحه، لأن الروح يفحص كل شيء حتى أعماق  اللَّه» (1كو 2: 10). *
*اتضح لنا أن كلمتي «بنوة»  و«انبثاق» في التعبير عن علاقة الابن بالآب، وعلاقة الروح بالآب والابن،  هما كلمتان بشريتان، تعبّران عن الحقيقة بطريقة جزئية. فليس في كلمة «بنوة»  ما يشير إلى خلق الابن، ولا إلى بداية وجوده، ولا إلى أنه من مشيئة الآب.  وليس فيها شيء من الإشارة إلى الولادة الجسدية كالتي بين البشر. وكذا يقال  في معنى الانبثاق، فليس فيه ما يشير إلى انفصالٍ كما في المخلوقات، ولا إلى  علاقة من العلاقات المعروفة بين البشر. إنما معناه معنى إلهي محض خاص لا  تدركه العقول.*
*26 - ما هو مذهب السوسينيين في بنوَّة المسيح، وما هو الرد عليهم؟*
** يعتقد السوسينيون بناسوت المسيح  دون لاهوته، وسُموا بذلك نسبة إلى فوستوس سوسينوس، وهو إيطالي الأصل مات  في بولندا سنة 1604. ومذهبهم في بنوَّة المسيح هو أنه دُعي ابن اللَّه  لمجرد أنه وُلد ولادة بشرية بواسطة الروح القدس بطريقة فائقة الطبيعة،  بدليل قول الملاك للعذراء: «الروح القدس يحل عليك، وقوة العلي تظلّلك،  فلذلك أيضاً القدوس المولود منك يُدعى ابن اللَّه» (لو 1: 35). *
*فنجيب: إن قولهم هذا وإن صح يلزم  جواز تسمية المسيح ابن اللَّه لأسباب أخرى أعظم وأهم، جاء في الكتاب المقدس  ما يدل عليها، ومنها أنه دُعي بهذا الاسم لتمييزه عن كل مَنْ سواه من  الكائنات العاقلة، لأنه ابن الآب الوحيد المحبوب. نعم دُعي البشر في الكتاب  المقدس أبناء اللَّه بصيغة الجمع. ولكن لم يُدعَ أحدٌ ابن اللَّه بصيغة  المفرد إلا المسيح وآدم (انظر س 24).*

*27 - ما هو مذهب الأريوسيين وغيرهم من منكري التثليث في تسمية المسيح ابن اللَّه؟*
** قال الأريوسيون إن المسيح دُعي  ابن اللَّه لأنه مخلوق على صورة اللَّه أكثر من كل الخلائق سواه، ولأنه  أولها زمناً. وعلى ذلك يكون المسيح مخلوقاً لا إلهاً. وقولهم هذا يخالف  تعليم الكتاب. وقال غيرهم من منكري التثليث ولاهوت المسيح إن المسيح دُعي  «ابن اللَّه» ليس لأنه الأقنوم الثاني في اللاهوت، بل لأنه إنسان حل فيه  اللاهوت. وقد أوردوا على اعتقاد بنوَّة المسيح الأزلية الاعتراضات الآتية:*
*(1) تشير تسميته «ابن اللَّه» إلى  أنه من الآب، فيكون أدنى من الآب. وهذا مردود بأن اللَّه اختار كلمة «ابن»  للتعبير عن علاقة الأقنوم الثاني بالأول، وهي لا تدل في هذا الاستعمال على  نقص قيمة الواحد عن الآخر. ولا يوجد دليل على أن ذلك قُصد بها. بل بالعكس،  لنا أدلة كثيرة قاطعة على أن ذلك لم يُقصد.*
*(2) تسمية المسيح «ابن اللَّه» هي  كسائر أسمائه التي تدل على ما عمله لأجل الفداء، كالأسماء «مخلّص» و«وسيط»  و«شفيع» وليس فيها دلالة على علاقة بين أقانيم الثالوث الأقدس. وأوردوا  لإثبات ذلك قول بطرس للمسيح: «أنت هو المسيح ابن اللَّه الحي» وقول نثنائيل  له: «يا معلم، أنت ابن اللَّه! أنت ملك إسرائيل!». فنجيب: لا يُقال في  العبارة الأولى إنه ابن اللَّه لأنه هو المسيح، أي أنت المسيح، ولذلك أنت  ابن اللَّه. ولا يُقال في الثانية ابن اللَّه لأنه ملك إسرائيل.*

*(3) ما جاء في مزمور 2: 7 «إني  أخبر من جهة قضاء الرب. قال لي: أنت ابني. أنا اليوم ولدتك». فقالوا إن  المسيح دُعي ابن اللَّه يوم ولادته على الأرض. وبالتالي لم يُدع بهذا الاسم  في الأزل، ولا كان بينه وبين الآب تلك العلاقة قبل ولادته. فنجيب: إن هذا  المزمور من أشهر النبوات عن المسيح. وتفسيره الأصح أنه إما ترنيمة حمد لأن  داود انتصر على أعدائه، فتكون الإشارة فيه إلى المسيح رمزية. وإما أن يكون  ترنيمة حمد المسيح رأساً، بسبب مجده ونصرته واتساع ملكه، وهو الأرجح، لأن  هذا هو منطوق العهد الجديد الذي اقتبس فيه إشارة إلى المسيح (أع 4: 24-27  و13: 32، 33 وعب 1: 25 و5:5 ورؤ 2: 27 و12: 5). ويقوي ذلك الوعد بإعطائه  أقاصي الأرض ملكاً له، والمكافأة للمتكلين عليه والعقاب للذين يرفضونه. أما  قول الهراطقة إن عبارة «أنا اليوم ولدتك» دليلٌ على أن المسيح لم يكن ابن  اللَّه إلا بناءً على ولادته البشرية فظاهر الخطأ، لأن الإشارة في المزمور  لا تتعلق بولادة المسيح الزمنية، بل إلى ما يتعلق بولادته الأزلية، أي أن  الغاية منه الإنباء «بقضاء الرب» الذي هو منذ الأزل، وإنما يظهر في الزمان.  وقول اللَّه: «أنا اليوم ولدتك» حقيقة أزلية أعلنها اللَّه للبشر حين أقام  المسيح أمام عيونهم في الجسد فادياً، لأن الرسول بولس لم يرد بقوله «إذ  أقام يسوع» (أع 13: 33) إقامته من الموت، بل إظهاره متجسداً أمام الناس  لينجز الموعد الذي كان للآباء، وأُكمل لنا نحن أولادهم كما قال الرسول. أما  القيامة من الموت فأوضحها الرسول في آيتي 34، 35 من نفس الأصحاح، باقتباسه  من مزمور 16. فبنوَّة المسيح للَّه لا تتوقف على التجسد أو المعمودية أو  التجلي أو القيامة، لأنه كائن ابن اللَّه منذ الأزل، ولكنها أُعلنت بواسطة  تلك الحوادث الزمنية حسب قول الرسول: «الذي هو صورة اللَّه غير المنظور،  بكر كل خليقة» (كو 1: 15) أي أنه كان قبل الخلق. وقوله: «الذي صار من نسل  داود من جهة الجسد وتعيَّن ابن اللَّه بقوة من جهة روح القداسة بالقيامة من  الأموات» (رو 1: 3، 4). فكلمة «تعيَّن» تعني «أُعلن» وتم ذلك الإعلان  بتجسده (عب 1: 5، 6) وبمعموديته (مت 3: 17) وبتجلّيه (مت 17: 5) وبقيامته  (أع 13: 34، 35 ورو 1: 4). *
*وهناك حقيقة أخرى، وهي أنه يُقال  في الولادة الجسدية «أنا اليوم ولدتك. أنت ابني». فالولادة تتمّ أولاً، ثم  يتبعها إعلان البنوة. ولكن اللَّه يقول في المزمور «أنت ابني. أنا اليوم  ولدتك». فبنويَّة المسيح سابقة لميلاده، ووجوده سبق ميلاده، ولذلك نقول إنه  «مولود غير مخلوق». ويقولون إنه كلمة اللَّه التي أُلقيت إلى العذراء.  فالكلمة موجود من قبل أن يُحبَل به!*
*(4) جاء في رومية 1: 4 عن المسيح  «وتعيَّن ابن اللَّه بقوةٍ من جهة روح القداسة بالقيامة من الأموات» وهذا  يدل على أنه لم يكن ابن اللَّه قبل القيامة. وهو خطأ مردود بأن كلمة  «تعيَّن» هنا تحتمل معنى »أُظهِر» أو «أُعلن». وعلى ذلك يكون المعنى أن  المسيح بقيامته من الأموات أُعلن أنه ابن اللَّه بقوةٍ من جهة روح القداسة،  أي أن القيامة كانت واسطة إظهاره بكمال قوته أنه ابن اللَّه. ويؤيد هذا  التفسير العبارات الواضحة المعنى الدالة على بنوَّة المسيح قبل قيامته،  ومنها أنه هو دعا نفسه «ابن اللَّه» قبل موته. إذاً لا يمكن أن يكون قد  جُعل ابن اللَّه بقيامته.*
*(5) قالوا أيضاً: إن قول بولس  «ونحن نبشركم بالموعد الذي صار لآبائنا أن اللَّه قد أكمل هذا لنا نحن  أولادهم إذ أقام يسوع» (أع 13: 32، 33). كما هو مكتوب أيضاً في المزمور  الثاني «أنت ابني أنا اليوم ولدتك» يدل على عدم أزلية الابن. فنجيب: إننا  شرحنا عبارة المزمور الثاني «أنت ابني، أنا اليوم ولدتك» تحت رقم 3.*
*28 - كيف عبَّر القانون النيقوي والقانون الأثناسي وإقرار الإيمان الوستمنستري عن تعليم بنوَّة المسيح الأزلية؟*
** يقول القانون النيقوي «أؤمن ..  برب واحد يسوع المسيح ابن اللَّه الوحيد، المولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور.  إله من إله. نور من نور. إله حق من إله حق. مولود غير مخلوق. مساوٍ للآب في  الجوهر». ويقول القانون الأثناسي «والابن من الآب وحده غير مصنوع، ولا  مخلوق بل مولود». ويقول إقرار الإيمان الوستمنستري: «فليس الآب من أحدٍ ولا  مولود ولا منبثق، والابن مولود أزلياً (أو منذ الأزل) من الآب، والروح  القدس منبثق أزلياً (أو منذ الأزل) من الآب والابن».*

*29 - ما هي الأدلة من الكتاب المقدس على بنوة المسيح الأزلية؟*
** (1) تسمية الأقانيم الثلاثة  بالآب والابن والروح القدس. ففي البركة الرسولية، وفي ممارسة المعمودية  دُعي الإله الواحد بالآب والابن الروح القدس. ولا يصح أن كلمة «الابن»  فيهما تشير إلى المسيح في حالة التجسد فقط، أي من حيث أنه إنسان مولود من  اللَّه لأنه دُعي «ابناً» كأحد الأقانيم الثلاثة في الثالوث الأقدس. وأيضاً  لما كانت كلمة «الآب» مختصة بالأقنوم الأول من حيث أنه إله أزلي، يجب أن  نفهم كلمة «الابن» لقباً خاصاً بالأقنوم الثاني الأزلي.*
*(2) قول المسيح: «كل شيء قد دُفع  إليَّ من أبي. وليس أحد يعرف الابن إلا الآب. ولا أحدٌ يعرف الآب إلا  الابن، ومن أراد الابن أن يُعلن له» (مت 11: 27 انظر أيضاً لو 10: 22). فقد  دعا المسيح نفسه في هاتين الآيتين «ابناً» باعتباره إلهاً، بدليل أن  الكلام فيهما هو في شأن طبيعته الإلهية.*
*(3) ما جاء في يوحنا من أن مجد  الكلمة الأزلي هو مجد ابن وحيد من الآب (يو 1:1-14). ويدل ذلك على أن  المسيح ابن وحيدٌ من الآب في طبيعته الإلهية، وليس كوسيطٍ بين اللَّه  والبشر، ولا كإنسان مولود في العالم.*
*(4) كيفية تسمية المسيح الابن  الوحيد للآب واختصاص كلمة «الابن» بصيغة المفرد في الكتاب المقدس بالمسيح.  فقيل «وحيدٌ من الآب» و«الابن الوحيد» و«ابنه الوحيد» و«ابن اللَّه الوحيد»  وقال بولس «اللَّه لم يشفق على ابنه» كأنه ليس له غير ابن واحد. وكذلك دعا  المسيح اللَّه أباه. وكل هذه العبارات تدل على أن المسيح هو ابن اللَّه  بمعنى خاص يميزه عن جميع الخلائق العاقلة. والنتيجة أنه إله لا إنسان فقط.*
*(5) ما جاء في يوحنا ص 5 و10. ففي  5: 22 تشير كلمتا «الآب» و«الابن» لأقنومين إلهيين متساويين. وفي يو 10  نرى أن اليهود حسبوا قول المسيح «أنا والآب واحد» تجديفاً لأنه بذلك جعل  نفسه إلهاً، وبرّأ المسيح نفسه من التجديف بقوله «فالذي قدسه الآب وأرسله  إلى العالم، أتقولون له إنك تجدف لأني قلت: إني ابن اللَّه؟!».*
*(6) قول المسيح: «لأنه هكذا أحب  اللَّه العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد..» وقوله «لأنه لم يرسل اللَّه ابنه إلى  العالم ليدين العالم..» (يو 3: 16، 17). وقول بولس «فاللَّه إذ أرسل ابنه  في شبه جسد الخطية..» (رو 8: 3). وقول يوحنا البشير «لأجل هذا أُظهر ابن  اللَّه لكي ينقض أعمال إبليس» (1يو 3: 8). فإن كل هذه الآيات تدل على أن  المسيح كان ابناً قبل أن يرسله اللَّه إلى العالم.*
*(7) قول بولس: «الذي صار من نسل  داود من جهة الجسد، وتعيّن ابن اللَّه بقوةٍ من جهة روح القداسة بالقيامة  من الأموات» (رو 1: 3، 4) فإن هذا يدل على أن المسيح كان ابن اللَّه قبل  تجسده، وأنه أُعلن بقوة أنه إله بالقيامة من الأموات. لأن قوله «من جهة روح  القداسة» يشير إلى لاهوته، كما أن قوله من جهة الجسد يشير لناسوته.*
*(8) قول بولس: «فاللَّه إذ أرسل  ابنه في شبه جسد الخطية..» (رو 8: 3) يدل على أن المسيح كان ابن اللَّه قبل  إرساله، لأنه لا يصح أن يُقال إن إرساله في شبه جسد الخطية جعله ابن  اللَّه الوحيد بمعنى خاص.*
*(9) ما جاء في كو 1: 15-20 حيث  أُشير لمجد المسيح الإلهي وأعمال قدرته الفائقة، وقيل فيه إنه «صورة اللَّه  غير المنظور، وبكر كل خليقة، وبه وله خلق الكل، وهو قبل كل شيء، وفيه يقوم  الكل». وإذا سبق القول في آية 13 إن المسيح هو «ابن محبة اللَّه» كان كل  ما ذُكر قد نُسب إليه على أنه ابن اللَّه. فيلزم عن ذلك أن البنوة تختص  بالمسيح على أنه الأقنوم الثاني من الثالوث الأقدس.*
*(10) ما جاء في عب 1: 5-8 حيث وضح  الرسول مجد المسيح ورياسته على كل الخلائق، وسمّاه «الابن» باعتبار لاهوته  بدليل قوله «وأما عن الابن: كرسيك يا اللَّه إلى دهر الدهور».*

*30 - كيف نوفّق بين عقيدة بنوّة الابن الأزلية وآيات الكتاب التي تُظهر أنه أدنى من الآب، وخاضع له، ويجهل بعض الأمور؟*
** بما أن المسيح إلهٌ وإنسانٌ  معاً نُسب إليه أحياناً ما يصدق على ناسوته فقط، مثل قول البشير عنه «تعب  من السفر». أو يصدق عليه كإلهٍ متجسد فقط، فسُمي «ابن الإنسان» عندما قيل  إنه موجود في كل مكان. وسُمي «اللَّه» عندما قيل إنه اقتنى الكنيسة بدمه.  وسُمي «رب المجد» عند ذكر صلبه. وكل ذلك ليس دليلاً على نفي لاهوته، ولا  ينقِص من سمو شأنه.*
*31 - لماذا دُعي الأقنوم الثالث «الروح القدس»؟*
** لتمييزه عن الآب والابن،  وللدلالة على أعماله الخاصة به. وقال المجمعان النيقوي والقسطنطيني عن  علاقة الروح القدس بالأقنومين الآخَرين في اللاهوت «وأؤمن بالروح القدس  الرب المحيي، المنبثق من الآب (والابن) المسجود له والممجد مع الآب والابن  معاً، الناطق بالأنبياء». وأما اعتقاد الكنيسة في موضوع الانبثاق فهو:*
*(1) إنه إعلان إلهي فوق إدراكنا، نقبله لأنه من عند اللَّه، ويتعذّر علينا تفسيره.*
*(2) الانبثاق أزلي.*
*(3) هو من الآب والابن، غير أن الكنيسة الشرقية تعتقد أنه من الآب وحده.*
*(4) إنه يُنسب إلى أقنومية الروح  لا إلى الجوهر الواحد مع الآب والابن. وعبَّر المسيحيون عن العلاقة بين  الروح القدس والأقنومين الآخرين بكلمة «انبثاق» لأن الكتاب المقدس استعمل  نفس هذه الكلمة في قول المسيح عن الروح القدس «الذي من عند الآب ينبثق» (يو  15: 26) وهي مناسبة جداً لهذا الهدف الذي يوافق معناها معنى كلمة «الروح»  الذي هو الأصل «نسمة تخرج من الإنسان».*

*32 - ما هو الحكم الراجح في الاختلاف بين الكنيستين الغربية والشرقية في مسألة الانبثاق؟*
** لا يخالف رأي الغربيين الكتاب  المقدس في شيء، بل يوافقه بمقتضى الاستدلال الضروري، لأننا نتعلم منه أن  علاقة الروح بالابن كعلاقته بالآب تماماً، بدليل تسميته فيه «روح المسيح»  و«روح الابن» و«روح الرب». وقيل إن الابن يعطي الروح ويرسله، وكذلك إن الآب  يعطيه ويرسله، وإن الابن يفعل بواسطته وأيضاً إن الآب يفعل بواسطته. وبما  أن الكتاب المقدس لا يفرق بين علاقة الروح بالابن وعلاقته بالآب، لا نفرق  نحن بينهما. والخلاف بين الكنيستين في الانبثاق ليس من جهة إرسال الروح  القدس في الزمان من الآب والابن لإتمام مقاصد الفداء، لأن الكنيستين تتفقان  في ذلك، بل هو في الانبثاق الأزلي: هل هو من الآب وحده، أو من الآب والابن  معاً؟ فقول الشرقيين إنه من الآب يوافق قول المسيح: «ومتى جاء المعزي الذي  سأرسله أنا إليكم من الآب، روح الحق، الذي من عند الآب ينبثق» (يو 15:  26). وقول الغربيين إنه من الآب والابن معاً يوافق مفاد كلام الكتاب في  العلاقة التي بين الأقانيم الثلاثة، ونتيجة عقلية مناسبة من عدم وجود تمييز  بين علاقة الروح بكلٍ من الآب والابن، ويوافق أيضاً حفظ شأن الابن في  الثالوث الأقدس، لأنه مساوٍ للآب في الجوهر والمجد (قارن رو 8: 9 وغل 4:  6).*
*ويوافق بعض أفاضل اللاهوتيين  الغربيين على أن إدراج كلمة «والابن» في القانون النيقوي قد جرى بدون تصديق  مجمع مسكوني، لأنهم لم يستشيروا فيه الشرقيين الذين اشتركوا معهم ككنيسة  واحدة في إصدار القانون النيقوي في مجمع نيقية. وبما أن موضوع الانبثاق  الأزلي عويص جداً، فلا يليق بالشرقيين والغربيين أن يحكموا على بعضهم  بالهرطقة لعدم اتفاقهما علي الانبثاق الأزلي، مع أنهما يتفقان في عقيدة  إرسال الروح من الآب والابن معاً في الزمان. والأولى أن يهتم الشرقيون  والغربيون بالخضوع لتوجيه الروح القدس وطاعة إرشاده دائماً.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2011)

*الفصل الرابع عشر*

*لاهوت المسيح*

*1 - ما هو هدف الكتاب المقدس، وما هو أعظم موضوع فيه؟*
** هدفه إعلان الفداء، وموضوعه العظيم شخص الفادي وعمله.*

*2 - ماذا يستلزم علم الفداء؟*
** أن يكون الفادي إلهاً وإنساناً ليشترك في طبيعة الذين أتى ليفديهم، وليكون له سلطانٌ فائق ليغلب الخطية، وجلالٌ إلهي ليعطي شأناً رفيعاً لطاعته وآلامه الكفارية. ولذلك كان الفادي المقدَّم لنا في كتاب اللَّه من أول التكوين لنهاية الرؤيا، ليكون مركز عبادتنا وموضوع محبتنا وإيماننا، إلهاً وإنساناً معاً. ولما كانت علاقة هذا الموضوع بالكتاب كله كعلاقة نفس الإنسان بجسده، وبدونه يكون الكتاب مجموعة أخبار تاريخية ووصايا أخلاقية، لا تأثير لها يؤول للخلاص، كان تقديم البراهين للمسيحيين على لاهوت المسيح كتقديم البراهين على أن الشمس مصدر الحرارة والنور للعالم. ولكن بما أن البعض أنكروا الحق الواضح، آثرنا إيراد بعض الأدلة على هذا التعليم الجوهري في الكتاب المقدس، لنرشد الراغبين في معرفة الحق.*

*3 - ما هي أهم الأدلة على لاهوت المسيح في أسفار موسى وأسفار العهد القديم التاريخية؟*
** (1) وعد اللَّه أبوينا الأوَّلين عند سقوطهما أن نسل المرأة يسحق رأس الحية، وهو الوعد الأول للبشر بالفادي، بدليل شهادة الكتاب أن نسل المرأة هو المسيح، وأن سحق رأس الحية يعني انتصاره التام على الشيطان وجميع قوات الظلمة. ولذلك حُسب هذا الوعد النبوَّة الأولى، واعتُبر نظير فجر ناسوت الفادي ولاهوته للبشر، لأن اسمه «نسل المرأة» يشير إلى ناسوته، وعمله «سحق رأس الحية» يشير إلى لاهوته، بدليل أن الغلبة التامة على الشيطان في الحرب المستمرة بين القداسة والخطية، وبين ملكوت النور وملكوت الظلمة وبين اللَّه والشيطان، تستلزم قوةً إلهية.*
*(2) وعد اللَّه لإبراهيم أن بنسله يتبارك جميع أمم الأرض. فإن المقصود بنسل إبراهيم هنا هو المسيح نفسه، لا نسل إبراهيم بالإجمال. وعلى ذلك أدلة كافية منها قول بولس: «وأما المواعيد فقيلت في إبراهيم وفي نسله. لا يقول: وفي الأنسال، كأنه عن كثيرين، بل كأنه عن واحدٍ: وفي نسلك الذي هو المسيح» (غل 3: 16). والبركة التي وعد اللَّه بها أولاً آدم، ثم إبراهيم هي الفداء، بدليل قول المسيح لليهود: «أبوكم إبراهيم تهلّل أن يرى يومي فرأى وفرح». فالفادي الموعود به باسم نسل المرأة ونسل إبراهيم هو إله وإنسان بدليلين: (أ) قول المسيح عن نفسه «قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائنٌ» و(ب) عظمة البركة الموعودة بها للبشر بواسطته.*
*(3) ما جاء من الكلام في يهوه «الرب» وملاك يهوه «ملاك الرب». فإذا راجعنا ذلك رأينا:*
*(أ) هناك تمييز بين «يهوه» و«ملاك يهوه» المُرسَل، وبين «يهوه» الذي أرسله. ومما يدل على أن أحدهما هو الآب والآخر هو الابن قول البشير إن المسيح وحده أعلن اللَّه (يو 1: 18 و6: 46) لأن اللَّه غير منظور فلا يقدر أحد من البشر أن يراه (1تي 1: 17 و6: 16 وعب 11: 27). فيتضح أن ملاك الرب الذي ظهر في العهد القديم على أنه اللَّه هو المسيح قبل تجسده (انظر أيضاً ملا 3: 1-4 مع مت 11: 10) وأن ملاك الرب الذي قاد بني إسرائيل في البرية هو المسيح (1كو 10: 4، 9). *

*(ب) إنهما متساويان في القدرة والمجد، بدليل: (1) تسمية ملاك يهوه «إيل» (اللَّه) ووعده بعمل ما لا يقدر أن يعمله إلا اللَّه وحده (تك 16: 7-13). (2) تسميته «يهوه» (الرب) وكلامه بسلطان اللَّه (تك 18: 1، 10، 14، 17 و19: 24). (3) تسميته «إلوهيم» (اللَّه) وقَسَمه بذاته، ووعده إبراهيم بنسل كثير العدد (تك 22: 3، 11، 12، 15-18) وكذلك اللَّه القدير (قارن 17: 1-7 مع 22: 15-19). (4) تسميته «اللَّه» وذلك في قصة يعقوب حيث قيل إن إنساناً صارعه ثم باركه ودعا اسمه إسرائيل قائلاً «لأنك جاهدت مع اللَّه والناس» ثم قال يعقوب عنه: «نظرت اللَّه وجهاً لوجه» (تك 24: 32-32). ولما ذكر هوشع هذه الحادثة قال عن يعقوب: «وبقوته جاهد مع اللَّه. جاهد مع الملاك وغلب» ثم قال عن ذلك الملاك: «والرب إله الجنود يهوه اسمه» (هو 12: 3-5). (5) تسميته يهوه، واللَّه، وإله إبراهيم، وإله إسحاق، وإله يعقوب، ونسبة صفات اللَّه وأعماله إليه (خر 3 خاصةً آيات 3، 4، 6، 14، 15). (6) القول إن يهوه يرسل ملاك يهوه، وإن لذلك الملاك سلطاناً أن يصفح عن المذنبين وسلطاناً أن ينتقم منهم (خر 23: 20-23) وأن الرب الذي سار أمامهم في البرية هو أيضاً ملاك اللَّه (خر 13: 21 و14: 19 وتث 1: 31 وإش 63: 9-14). (7) ملاك يهوه هو اللَّه، ويتضح هذا مما قاله اللَّه لموسى بعد ما أخطأ الشعب بعبادة العجل الذهبي (خر 32: 13 انظر أيضاً تك 22: 15-18). (8) تسميته رئيس جند الرب ويهوه (يش 5: 14، 15 و6: 2). (9) تسميته يهوه وملاك اللَّه ووعده بالنصرة لشعبه (قض 6: 1، 12، 14، 22-24).*
*وخلاصة ما تقدم أنه ذُكر في أسفار موسى وأسفار العهد القديم التاريخية شخص باسم «ملاك يهوه» و«ملاك اللَّه» و«يهوه» و«اللَّه» وتلك أسماء لم يُسمَّ بها غيره، وقيل إنه تكلَّم بسلطان إلهي، وعمل أعمالاً إلهية، وقبِل عبادة إلهية، وقاد شعبه في أحوال مختلفة، ونصرهم على أعدائهم. غير أن بينه وبين اللَّه تميُّزاً. ومن مقارنة كل ذلك بالعهد الجديد يتَّضح لنا أنه هو المسمَّى فيه ابن اللَّه وكلمة اللَّه أي المسيح ذاته.*

*4 - ما هي أهم الأدلة من المزامير على لاهوت المسيح؟*
** (1) مز 2 حيث وعد اللَّه أن يقيم المسيح ملكاً على صهيون. وهذه إشارة إلى المسيح بدليل شهادة العهد الجديد الصريحة (أع 4: 27 و13: 33 وعب 1: 5 و5:5 ورؤ 2: 27). ويتضح أن المسيح المُشار إليه هو إله: (أ) من تسميته ابن اللَّه التي تشير إلى مساواته للَّه (آية 7). (ب) من أنه ذو سلطان عام ومطلق (آيات 8-12). (ج) من أنه هو الذي أُمر الجميع (خاصةً الملوك والقضاة) أن يعبدوه (آيتا 10، 11). (د) من تطويب جميع المتكلين عليه، مع أن الكتاب المقدس صرَّح باللعنة على كل من يتَّكل على الإنسان (آية 12).*
*(2) مز 45 وفيه ذُكر ملكٌ كل ما قيل فيه يدل على أنه إله: (أ) قيل إنه استحق التسبيح بسبب كماله التام. (ب) وُصفت مملكته بأنها عادلة ومستمرة إلى الأبد. (ج) نسب الرسول القول فيه «كرسيُّك يا اللَّه إلى دهر الدهور» (آية 6) إلى المسيح، واتخذه دليلاً على أنه يستحق عبادة الجميع (عب 1: 8). (د) سُميت الكنيسة عروسه إشارة إلى أنه هو موضوع محبة شعبه وثقتهم.*
*(3) مز 72 وفيه ذُكر ملك عظيم، صفاته وصفات ملكوته والبركات الناتجة من ملكه كلها إلهية، ونستدل من العهد الجديد أنه هو فادي العالم. ومما قيل فيه: (أ) إن ملكوته يكون إلى الدهر. (ب) إن ملكوته عام. (ج) إن ملكه يأتي بسلامٍ مع اللَّه وبخير للناس. (د) إن جميع الناس يخضعون له. (هـ) إن كل قبائل الأرض تتبارك به.*
*(4) مز 110 وقد اقتُبس منه كثير في الإنجيل لتفسير عمل المسيح وإثبات جلاله: (أ) بأنه رب داود. (ب) بأنه يجلس عن يمين اللَّه (أي يشاركه في المجد والسلطان) وقد بيَّن الرسول أن الجلوس المذكور لا يمكن أن يكون لمخلوقٍ (انظر عب 1: 13). (ج) بأن الشخص الذي هو ابن داود ورب داود هو أيضاً ملك وكاهن إلى الأبد (قارن عب 7: 17). *

*5 - ما هي أهم الأدلة على لاهوت المسيح في نبوة إشعياء؟*
** (1) إش 2:4 يقول إن غصن الرب يكون بهاءً ومجداً، ومما يرجح أن ذلك يشير إلى المسيح اصطلاح الأنبياء على تلقيب المسيح بالغصن. قال إرميا: «ها أيامٌ تأتي يقول الرب وأُقيم لداود غصن بر، فيملك ملكٌ وينجح، ويُجري حقاً وعدلاً في الأرض» (إر 23: 5). و«في تلك الأيام وفي ذلك الزمان أُنبت لداود غصن البر، فيُجري عدلاً وبراً في الأرض» (إر 33: 15). وقال في زكريا 3: 8 «هئنذا آتي بعبدي الغصن» و«هوذا الرجل الغصن اسمه، ومن مكانه ينبت ويبني هيكل الرب» (زك 6: 12). وفي كل هذه الآيات نجد الكلمة المترجمة «غصن» هي نفسها المترجمة «غصن» في إش 4: 2 وقال إشعياء أيضاً «ويخرج قضيب من جذع يسى، وينبت غصن من أصوله» (إش 11: 1). و لقب «غصن» هنا تشير إلى المسيح، لأن ذلك ظاهر من القرائن. غير أنها ليست نفس الكلمة المترجمة «غصن» في الآيات الأخرى، بل مرادفة لها في المعنى. ولما كان الأنبياء قد استعملوا هذه الكلمة للمسيح حين أنبأوا بلاهوته (إش 11: 1 وإر 23: 6) نرجح أنها تدل على ذلك في الآية التي نحن في صددها الآن.*
*(2) إش 6 ذكر ظهور يهوه للنبي في هيكله المقدس محاطاً بجنود الملائكة يقدمون له التسبيح نهاراً وليلاً (أي أنه موضوع عبادتهم). وقال الرسول يوحنا إن يهوه المذكور في كلام النبي هنا هو المسيح نفسه الذي يعبده الآن كل المسيحيين والملائكة (يو 12: 41).*
*(3) إش 7: 13-16 و9: 6، 7 نبوة بمولودٍ من عذراء، هو ابن اللَّه الأزلي المساوي للآب: (أ) من تسميته عمانوئيل أي «اللَّه معنا». (ب) من تسمية أرض إسرائيل أرضه (8:8) وتسميته عجيباً مشيراً إلها قديراً أباً أبدياً رئيس السلام. (ج) من أن مملكته عامة وأبدية. (د) من أن نتائج إتيانه وملكه يختص بملك اللَّه وحده.*

*(4) إش 40-66 الموضوع الأهم في هذه الأصحاحات هو المسيح وملكوته، وفيها نبوات صريحة تبيّن سمو شأنه، وأنه فادي شعبه ومنقذهم ليس من سبي بابل فقط بل من كل شر، وأنه سيجهز لهم مغفرة الخطية والمصالحة مع اللَّه، ويغلب جميع أعدائه، وأن ملكوته يمتد إلى أقاصي الأرض ويبيد ملكوت الظلمة، وديانته تنتشر في كل العالم. وكل ذلك دليل كافٍ على لاهوته.*

*6 - ما هي أهم الأدلة على لاهوت المسيح في نبوة إرميا؟*
** إر 23: 5، 6 نبوة بفداء شعب اللَّه، وفيه قيل إن ذلك الفداء يكون بواسطة شخص: (أ) من نسل داود. (ب) يُسمى الغصن، وهو اسم اصطلح عليه الأنبياء ليشير إلى المسيح (انظر إجابة السؤال السابق). (ج) يكون ملكاً. (د) ملكه ينجح وينشئ الاتحاد والسلام. (هـ) يُسمى يهوه برّنا. وفي ص 33: 15، 16 نبوة أخرى عن المسيح بنفس المعنى.*

*7 - ما هي أهم الأدلة على لاهوت المسيح في سفر دانيال؟*
** (1) دا 2: 44 وهو نبوة بأن ملكوت المسيح يكون أبدياً وأنه يعمُّ كل ممالك الأرض.*
*(2) دا 7: 9-14 تقول إنه أُتي بواحد مثل ابن الإنسان إلى القديم الأيام وأُعطي سلطاناً ومجداً وملكوتاً، لتتعبّد له كل الشعوب والأمم والألسنة. سلطانه سلطان أبدي ما لن يزول، وملكوته ما لا ينقرض.*
*(3) دا 9: 24-27 نبوة عن مجيء المسيح وأعمال إلهية يعملها.*

*8 - ما هي أهم الأدلة على لاهوت المسيح في نبوة ميخا؟*
** مي 5: 1-5 تتنبأ بولادة شخص في بيت لحم له صفات تدل على أنه إلهٌ ومنها أنه: (أ) يكون رئيس شعبه والمتسلط عليه. (ب) يقضي بقوة وجلال اللَّه، فيُظهر صفات إلهية في رياسته. (ج) سلطانه يكون عاماً. (د) نتيجة سلطانه هي السلام التام. (هـ) مخارجه (مع أنه مولود في زمان معيَّن، ومن امرأة) هي منذ القديم منذ أيام الأزل.*
*9 - ما هي أهم الأدلة على لاهوت المسيح في نبوة ملاخي؟*
** تنبأ ملاخي في 3: 1-4 (أ) أنه يأتي رسول (هو المعمدان) ليهيّئ طريق الرب. (ب) يأتي الرب (الذي هو السيد وملاك العهد أي المسيح) إلى هيكله. (ج) تكون نتيجة إتيانه هلاك الأشرار وخلاص الكنيسة.*
*10 - ماذا يتبيَّن من كل ما تقدم؟*
** يعلن العهد القديم عن إتيان شخص إلهي لابساً طبيعتنا البشرية ليخلِّص العالم، ويكون «نسل المرأة» و«نسل إبراهيم» ومن سبط يهوذا ومن بيت داود، مولوداً من عذراء ويكون رجل أوجاع. وأنه يجعل نفسه تقدمةً لأجل الخطية. وأنه هو ملاك يهوه، ويهوه، وإلوهيم (اللَّه) والإله القدير، والذي يعمل كل أعمال اللَّه، ويقبل عبادة الناس والملائكة، وهذا ما يفعله اللَّه.*
*فيظهر مما تقدم وجود شخصين ممتازين، لكلٍّ منهما صفات اللاهوت وخصائص شخصية تميّز الواحد عن الآخر، كلٌّ منهما يشاء ويعمل ويتكلم، وأحدهما أرسل الآخر. ولنا دليل قاطع على أن ملاك العهد في العهد القديم هو الذي أتى بعد يوحنا المعمدان، أي أن ملاك العهد (وهو على الأرجح ملاك الرب) المذكور في العهد القديم هو المسيح المذكور في العهد الجديد. قال إشعياء: «صوتُ صارخ في البرية: أعدّوا طريق الرب، قوِّموا في القفر سبيلاً لإلهنا .. فيُعلَن مجد الرب ويراه كل بشر جميعاً، لأن فم الرب تكلم». وقال ملاخي «هأنذا أرسل ملاكي فيهيّئ الطريق أمامي. ويأتي بغتةً إلى هيكله السيد الذي تطلبونه وملاك العهد الذي تُسرّون به». وإذا نظرنا إلى العهد الجديد رأينا أن الذي يُعد الطريق هو يوحنا المعمدان، وأن السيد الذي يأتي إلى هيكله هو المسيح (إش 40: 2 ومل 3: 1 ومت 11: 10 ومر 1: 2 ولو 1: 76 و7: 27).*
*11 - ما هي آيات العهد القديم التي تتضمن ألقاباً للاهوت مستعمَلة في العهد الجديد على أنها تشير إلى المسيح؟*
** من هذه الآيات:*
** مز 16: 8 مع أع 2: 25 حيث دُعي المسيح رباً في الآيتين.*
** إش 40: 3 مع مت 3:3 حيث قيل في متى إن يوحنا المعمدان نادى في البرية «أعِدّوا طريق الرب» حسب نبوة إشعياء، فينتج من ذلك أن المسيح هو رب.*
** إش 6: 3-5 مع يو 12: 41 حيث ورد أن الذي قال عنه إشعياء إنه الملك رب الجنود هو المسيح.*
** خر 17: 2 ومز 78: 56 مع 1كو 10: 9 فيها أشار موسى وداود وبولس إلى ما حدث في البرية، فموسى قال إن بني إسرائيل جرَّبوا الرب، وداود قال إنهم جرَّبوا اللَّه العلي، وبولس قال إنهم جرَّبوا المسيح. وبناءً عليه يكون المسيح هو الرب واللَّه العلي.*
** مز 68: 18 مع أف 4: 7، 8 فالذي صعد إلى العلاء وسبى سبياً هو المسيح، المدعوّ في عبارة العهد القديم «الرب».*
** إش 8: 13، 14 مع رو 9: 33 في آية العهد الجديد قيل إن المسيح حجر صدمة وصخرة عثرة، وفي آية العهد القديم قيل إن رب الجنود هو تلك الصخًرة. فيكون المسيح هو رب الجنود.*
** إش 43: 3 مع 2بط 3: 18 فالآية الأولى هي «الرب إلهك قدوس إسرائيل مخلّصك» والآية الثانية هي «ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح».*
** زك 12: 10 مع يو 19: 34، 37 ورؤ 1: 7 فحسب آية العهد القديم الذي طُعن هو يهوه (الرب) وحسب آية العهد الجديد هو المسيح.*
** مي 5: 2 مع مت 2: 6 فعبارة العهد القديم تقول إن مخارج المتسلط على إسرائيل هي منذ القديم منذ أيام الأزل. وعبارة العهد الجديد تقول إن ذلك يشير إلى المسيح، فتكون مخارج المسيح هي منذ أيام الأزل. وذلك لا يصح إلا على اللَّه.*
** إش 43: 11 مع أع 4: 12 فحسب الأولى لا مخلِّص غير الرب، وحسب الثانية لا مخلص غير المسيح.*
** إر 23: 24 مع أف 1: 23 ففي الأولى قيل إن الرب يملأ السماوات والأرض، وفي الثانية إن المسيح يملأ الكل في الكل.*
** مز 89: 8، 9 مع مر 4: 39، 40 قيل في الأولى إن رب الجنود متسلط على كبرياء البحر، وفي الثانية نُسبت تلك القوة إلى المسيح.*
** أم 16: 4 مع كو 1: 16 حسب الأولى الرب صنع الكل لغرضه، وحسب الثانية الكل خُلق بالمسيح وله.*
** إش 9: 6 مع لو 2: 11 وعب 1: 8 ورؤ 19: 12 و1: 8 ويو 8: 58 وأف 2: 14-17 فآية العهد القديم نبوة بالمسيح، وآيات العهد الجديد تشير إلى صدق هذه النبوة عليه، فهو الولد المولود، والرب، وله رياسة، والذي له اسمٌ عجيب ليس أحدٌ يعرفه إلا هو، والقادر على كل شيء، والذي كان قبل إبراهيم ورئيس السلام. فجميع ألقاب المسيح في آية إشعياء خاصة بيسوع في العهد الجديد.*
** مز 45: 6 مع عب 1: 8 في الأولى يتوجَّه كلام داود إلى اللَّه، وفي الثانية قيل إن ذلك يصح على المسيح.*
** مز 102: 24-27 مع عب 1: 10-12 ما قيل عن اللَّه في المزمور قيل عن المسيح في العبرانيين.*
** مز 31: 5 مع أع 7: 59 في الأولى استودع داود روحه في يد الرب إله الحق، وفي الثانية استودع استفانوس روحه في يد المسيح.*
** تك 17: 1 مع رؤ 1: 8 في الأولى دعا اللَّه نفسه «اللَّه القدير» وفي الثانية قال المسيح عن نفسه إنه القادر على كل شيء.*
** 1أي 28: 9 مع رؤ 2: 23 ففي الأولى الرب يفحص جميع القلوب ويفهم كل تصوُّرات الأفكار، وحسب قول المسيح في الآية الثانية هو الفاحص الكلى والقلوب.*
** أم 3: 12 مع رؤ 3: 19 قيل في الأولى إن الذي يحبه الرب يؤدبه، وقيل في الثانية عن لسان المسيح إن كل من يحبه يوبخه ويؤدبه.*
** إش 40: 10 مع رؤ 22: 12 قيل في الأولى إن الرب يأتي وأجرته معه، وقيل في الثانية إن المسيح يأتي سريعاً وأجرته معه ليجازي كل واحد كما يكون عمله.*
** إش 44: 6 مع رؤ 22: 13 في الأولى قيل إن الرب ملك إسرائيل رب الجنود هو الأول والآخِر ولا إله غيره، وفي الثانية قيل عن لسان المسيح إنه الألف والياء والبداية والنهاية والأول والآخِر.*
** تث 10: 17 و1تي 6: 15، 16 مع رؤ 17: 14 و19: 16. نرى في هذه الآيات أن الألقاب «ملك الملوك» و«رب الأرباب» قيلت على اللَّه وعلى المسيح.*
** إر 10:10 مع 1يو 5: 20 قيل في إرميا إن الرب الإله حق وإله حق وإله حي وملك أبدي، وقيل في الآية الثانية عن المسيح إنه هو الإله الحق والحياة الأبدية.*

*وخلاصة كل ما أوردناه من آيات العهدين القديم والجديد أن أسماء اللَّه وألقابه وصفاته تصح على المسيح باعتبار لاهوته. فيلزم أن المسيح هو اللَّه، ويلزم عن إنكار ذلك أن ليس في الكتاب المقدس اسم ولا لقبٌ يميّز اللَّه عن مخلوقاته، وهو باطل بالبداهة.*

*ومن ألقابه في العهد الجديد التي تدل على أنه إله «إله مبارك إلى الأبد» (رو 9: 5). و«رب المجد» (1كو 2: 8) و«معادلاً للَّه» (وفي حاشية الإنجيل بالشواهد «لم يحسب المساواة باللَّه غنيمة)» (في 2: 6). وفيه يحلّ كل ملء اللاهوت جسدياً (كو 2: 9) وإنه اللَّه (يو 1:1 وأع 20: 28) وإنه بهاء مجد اللَّه ورسم جوهره (عب 1: 3) واللَّه العظيم (تي 2: 13) وربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح (2بط 3: 18) والسيد الوحيد، وربنا يسوع المسيح (يه 4).*
*وقد جمعنا هنا جميع ما حوته النصوص المتقدمة من الألقاب والصفات المنسوبة إلى المسيح لنبيّن قوة ما فيها من الدليل على لاهوته، وأنه لا يمكن نسبتها إليه لو كان مخلوقاً أو مجرد إنسان. وتلك الألقاب والصفات هي: الرب، واللَّه العلي، وفاحص القلوب، والملك رب الجنود، ورب الجنود، والذي مخارجه منذ أيام الأزل، والذي يملأ الكل في الكل، والأول والآخِر، وعجيب، ومشير، وإله قدير، وأب أبدي، ورئيس السلام، والكلمة الذي كان اللَّه، والذي كان قبل إبراهيم، والكائن على الكل إلهاً مباركاً إلى الأبد، ورب المجد، ومعادل للَّه، وملء اللاهوت، واللَّه العظيم، وبهاء مجد اللَّه، ورسم جوهره، والسيد الوحيد اللَّه، وربنا يسوع المسيح، وإله الحق، والحياة الأبدية، والقادر على كل شيء، وملك الملوك ورب الأرباب.*

*ولا شك أنه لا يجوز مطلقاً نسبة ما تقدم إلى إنسان لأن ذلك تجديف فظيعٌ. قال اللَّه لإشعياء: «أنا الرب، هذا اسمي. ومجدي لا أعطيه لآخر» (إش 42: 8). فلو لم يكن المسيح إلهاً لكان مجد اللَّه قد أُعطي لغيره، ولكان كتابه غير صحيح، ولكان الذين كتبوا في المسيح بالوحي قد حرَّفوا حق اللَّه. ولكن ما يراه المؤمن باللَّه من هذه الأدلة عكس ذلك، فالرب يسوع المسيح هو اللَّه، وله كل ملء اللاهوت.*
*12 - ما هو الدليل الأول من العهد الجديد على لاهوت المسيح؟*
** هو أنه كان موجوداً قبل ولادته من مريم العذراء، وبهذا هو مولود غير مخلوق، وأنه عمل أعمال اللَّه قبل تجسده. وقد سبق الكلام على ذلك في بيان لاهوت المسيح من العهد القديم. فقيل إنه مرسَل، وإنه أتى من السماء، وإنه دخل العالم. وقيل أيضاً إن الكلمة كان في البدء عند اللَّه ثم صار جسداً (يو 1:1-17 و3: 13 و8: 58 و17: 5 و1كو 15: 47 و2كو 8: 9 وعب 1: 10، 11 ورؤ 1: 8، 17 و2: 8 و3: 14).*
*13 - ما هو الدليل الثاني من العهد الجديد على لاهوت المسيح؟*
** هو تلقيبه بالكلمة (يو 1:1-4). وهذا اللقب يعني ثلاثة أمور على الأقل:*
*(1) يعني أزلية المسيح، فلم يمضِ على اللَّه وقت كان فيه بغير كلمة.*
*(2) يعني أن سلطان المسيح هو سلطان اللَّه، فالكلمة تحمل كل سلطان صاحبها. ولهذا كان يأمر الطبيعة فتطيعه، والقبر فيخرج منه ساكنه.*
*(3) يعني تعريفنا باللَّه، فكلمة الإنسان تكشف عن شخصيته، وقد قال المسيح:»الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب« (يو 14: 9).*

*14 – ما هو الدليل الثالث من العهد الجديد على لاهوت المسيح؟*
** تسميته فيه «الرب» و«ربنا» بمعنىً خاص، فقد وردت كلمة «رب» في العهد الجديد بمعنى مالك فربُّ الكرم هو مالكه. ووردت بمعنى متسلط، فربُّ العبيد هو المتسلط عليهم، ووردت بمعنى معلم. كما وردت لقباً لرؤساء الحكومة وذوي المناصب. وهي مستعملة للمسيح بمعنى أنه ملكنا ورئيسنا وإلهنا أيضاً وذلك بدليل:*
*(1) استعمالها له للدلالة على نفس المعنى الذي استُعملت به كلمة يهوه (الرب) في العهد القديم. فكان بنو إسرائيل يتكلمون مع يهوه وعنه قائلين «أحمدك يا رب. ارحمني يا رب. الرب هو إلهنا. الرب عن يميننا. طوبى للأمة التي الرب إلهها» كذلك في العهد الجديد يُقال للمسيح «أنت مستحق أيها الرب أن تأخذ المجد والكرامة. الذي يدينني هو الرب. إن شاء الرب. طوبى للأموات الذين يموتون في الرب». فالمسيح هو رب المسيحيين بنفس المعنى الذي به يهوه رب بني إسرائيل. ولم يُعط هذا اللقب لغيره، لا لإبراهيم ولا لموسى ولا لإيليا ولا لداود ولا لأحدٍ من الأنبياء أو الرسل.*
*(2) استعمالها له بكيفية تدل على سمو مقامه ورياسته وسلطانه الفائق، فإنه لُقِّب رب الأرباب، ورب المجد، ورب الكل، ورب الأحياء والأموات، وربٌّ لمجد اللَّه الآب، والذي يجثو باسمه كل من في السماء وعلى الأرض وتحت الأرض. وطُلب من كل الخلائق من أدناها إلى أسماها أن تجثو أمامه، وتعترف بسلطانه المطلق.*

*(3) استعمالها له بمعنى خاص لا يقدر أحد أن يميّزه إلا بإرشاد الروح القدس، حسب قول بولس «ليس أحدٌ يقدر أن يقول يسوع رب إلا بالروح القدس» (1كو 12: 3). فلو كان المقصود بتسميته رباً أنه رئيس بالمعنى المشهور فقط، كما يُراد برئيس الكهنة ورئيس الشعب، لما احتاج الأمر إلى إرشادٍ إلهي خاص لفهم هذا المعنى. ولكن لما كان المقصود بذلك أنه ربٌّ إلهي، له علينا سلطان الخالق والحافظ وحقوق اللَّه، نحتاج أن يُعلن لنا الروح القدس مجد اللَّه العظيم في وجهه، ليرشدنا لتمييز ألوهيته والسجود له.*

*(4) استعمالها له بدلاً من كلمة «يهوه» في العهد القديم. فقد اقتبس كتبة العهد الجديد من العهد القديم بعض الآيات التي تشير للمسيح بتسميته «يهوه» واستبدلوا هذا الاسم بكلمة «رب». ومن أمثلة ذلك ما قيل في ملاخي 3: 1 «هئنذا أرسل ملاكي فيهيّئ الطريق أمامي». والمتكلم هنا هو يهوه. واقتُبست هذه الآية في لو 1: 76 هكذا «يتقدم (يوحنا المعمدان) أمام وجه الرب ليعدَّ طرقه». فاستُبدل هنا لقب «يهوه» بلقب «الرب». وقال يوئيل 2: 23 «كل من يدعو باسم الرب (وفي الأصل يهوه) ينجو». فاقتبس بولس هذه الآية مشيراً إلى أنها نبوة عن المسيح، بقوله «لأن كل من يدعو باسم الرب يخلص» (رو 10: 13). وقال إشعياء 45: 23 عن لسان الرب (يهوه) «إنه لي تجثو كل ركبة. يحلف كل لسان». فاقتبسها بولس على أنها نبوّة عن المسيح بقوله: «لأننا جميعاً سوف نقف أمام كرسي المسيح. لأنه مكتوب أنا حي يقول الرب إنه ستجثو لي كل ركبة وكل لسان سيحمد اللَّه» (رو 14: 10، 11).*

*فيتضح مما تقدم أن كتبة العهد الجديد أشاروا بكلمة «رب» إلى لاهوت المسيح. فكل آية جاءت فيها هذه الكلمة بهذا المعنى هي دليل على لاهوته.*
*15 - ما هو الدليل الرابع من العهد الجديد على لاهوت المسيح؟*
** خلاصة هذا الدليل أن المسيح هو مركز أشواقنا الدينية، وموضوع محبتنا القلبية وعبادتنا. فنتعلم من العهد الجديد أنه هو خالقنا وحافظنا وفادينا وملكنا وله الحق الأول علينا، وأننا يجب أن نقدم له نفس العبادة والإكرام والمحبة التي نقدمها للَّه، وأن نجعل إرادته قانون حياتنا، ومجده غاية وجودنا، وأن نثق به كما نثق باللَّه، وأن نقدم له نفس ما نقدمه للَّه من الطاعة والعبادة. ونتعلم أيضاً أن المسيحيين الأولين اعتبروا المسيح مطلب أشواقهم الدينية، ونسبوا أنفسهم إليه على أنهم خاصته، وأنه يراقب كل أعمالهم ويطالبهم بها، وأنه حاضرٌ معهم على الدوام وساكنٌ فيهم، وأنه سرورهم الحاضر ونصيبهم الأبدي.*
*وتتضح الواجبات الدينية في العهد الجديد من علاقة النفس بالمسيح. ففيه أن الأولاد مكلَّفون أن يطيعوا والديهم والعبيد سادتهم، ويكرم النساء رجالهن، ليس ليرضوا الناس بل ليتمموا إرادة المسيح، وأن من اعتقد أن يسوع هو ابن اللَّه وأحبه وأطاعه فهو مولود من اللَّه، ومن أنكر ذلك سُمي «ضد المسيح» لأنه ينكر الآب والابن كليهما. وقال بولس: «إن كان إنجيلنا مكتوماً فإنما هو مكتومٌ في الهالكين، الذين فيهم إله هذا الدهر قد أعمى أذهان غير المؤمنين، لئلا تضيء لهم إنارة إنجيل مجد المسيح الذي هو صورة اللَّه». وقال: «اللَّه أشرق في قلوبنا لإنارة معرفة مجد اللَّه في وجه يسوع المسيح». وقال أيضاً: «إن كان أحد لا يحب الرب يسوع المسيح فليكن أناثيما». وخلاصة تعليم العهد الجديد في هذا الشأن هي أن إنكار لاهوت المسيح وعدم الثقة به والاستناد عليه ومحبته فوق كل شيء، وعدم تقديم العبادة الإلهية له والطاعة بناءً على أنه إلهٌ، يوجب الحكم بالدينونة الأبدية على المنكِرين.*

*16 - ما هو الدليل الخامس من العهد الجديد على لاهوت المسيح؟*
** نسبة السلطان الإلهي والصفات الإلهية إليه. ومن ذلك أنه دُفع إليه كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الأرض، وأن كل الخلائق خدامه، وأن ملائكة السماء رسله، وكل أمور البشر تحت حكمه إلى الأبد، وأنه يجازي كل واحد حسب عمله (مت 16: 27 ورؤ 22: 12). وكل أوامره لشعبه صدرت منه بسلطان إلهي. ومما قاله المسيح عن نفسه في هذا الشأن «كثيرون سيقولون لي في ذلك اليوم: يا رب، يا رب، أليس باسمك تنبأنا، وباسمك أخرجنا شياطين، وباسمك صنعنا قوات كثيرة؟ فحينئذٍ أصرّح لهم إني لم أعرفكم قط. اذهبوا عني يا فاعلي الإثم» (مت 7: 22، 23). «دعوهما ينميان كلاهما معاً إلى الحصاد. وفي وقت الحصاد أقول للحاصدين: اجمعوا أولاً الزوان واحزموه حزماً ليُحرق. وأما الحنطة فاجمعوها إلى مخزني» (مت 13: 30). «يرسل ابن الإنسان ملائكته، فيجمعون من ملكوته جميع المعاثر وفاعلي الإثم» (مت 13: 41). «وأقول لكم كل من اعترف بي قدام الناس يعترف به ابن الإنسان قدام ملائكة اللَّه. ومن أنكرني قدام الناس يُنكَر قدام ملائكة اللَّه» (لو 12: 8، 9). «ومن أحب أباً أو أماً أكثر مني فلا يستحقني، ومن أحب ابناً أو ابنة أكثر مني فلا يستحقني» (مت 10: 37، 38). ولا يجوز لأحدٍ أن يطلب هذه المحبة الكاملة إلا اللَّه وحده.*
*وسُمي في العهد الجديد «الكلمة» و«نور العالم» وهو سمَّى نفسه «الحق». وتكلَّم بما لم يتكلم به إنسانٌ قط. وعلَّم بسلطانه لا بسلطان غيره، وتكلَّم باسم نفسه لا باسم آخر، مثل موسى والأنبياء الذين قالوا «هكذا يقول الرب». ثم تكلم تلاميذه باسمه أيضاً. وقال «أنا والآب واحد«. »السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول».*
*ويعلمنا العهد الجديد أيضاً وجوب طاعة المسيح، وقبول كل ما صرَّح به، والثقة بصدقه، وأن إنكار كلامه هو إنكار الحق، ومخالفته هي مخالفة الحق.*

*17 - ما هو الدليل السادس من العهد الجديد على لاهوت المسيح؟*
** وعوده لشعبه ببركاتٍ ليس لأحدٍ حق ولا سلطان ولا قدرة أن يهبها إلا اللَّه وحده:*
*(1) وعده بغفران الخطايا. وواضح أنه لا يقدر أن يغفر الخطايا إلا اللَّه وحده، لأنه هو الديان، وكل خاطئ يخطئ إليه، فله وحده الحق أن يعفو عنه. وعندما يقول المسيح: «مغفورة لك خطاياك» يُجري قضاءً إلهياً نظير اللَّه الأزلي.*
*(2) وعده بإرسال الروح القدس. أنبأ يوحنا المعمدان أن المسيح يعمد شعبه بالروح القدس ونار. وقد تم ذلك حين ألبس تلاميذه قوة من الأعالي في يوم الخمسين. وتنبأ يوئيل أن اللَّه يسكب روحه على كل بشر، وقال بطرس إن المسيح قد تمم هذه النبوة بعد ما ارتفع إلى يمين اللَّه وسكب الروح القدس على تلاميذه. وقال المسيح نفسه لتلاميذه في خطابه الأخير إنه يرسل إليهم معزياً آخر هو روح الحق الذي يسكن معهم إلى الأبد. وقد أنجز هذا الوعد لهم ولجميع المؤمنين في كل عصور الكنيسة، لأن كل ما يقدس النفس، وكل المواهب التي تمتعت بها الكنيسة أتت من عنده. قال بولس: «ولكن لكل واحد منا أُعطيت النعمة حسب قياس هبة المسيح» (أف 4: 7). أي أن المسيح أعطى كل واحدٍ من مواهب الروح حسبما شاء.*

*(3) وعد شعبه بأن يسمع صلواتهم في كل زمان ومكان. فقال: «مهما سألتم الآب باسمي فذلك أفعله.. حيثما اجتمع اثنان أو ثلاثة باسمي فهناك أكون في وسطهم.. ها أنا معكم كل الأيام إلى انقضاء الدهر» ويتضمن هذا وعداً لتلاميذه بحضوره الدائم معهم في كل مكان وزمان.*
*(4) وعد المؤمنين بحياة أبدية، فقال: «خرافي تتبعني، وأنا أعطيها حياةً أبديةً.. مَنْ يغلب فسأعطيه أن يأكل من شجرة الحياة.. كُنْ أميناً إلى الموت فسأعطيك إكليل الحياة.. أنا أذهب لأُعِدّ لكم مكاناً، وإن مضيت وأعددت لكم مكاناً آتي أيضاً وآخذكم إليَّ.. تعالوا إليَّ يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلي الأحمال وأنا أريحكم». ولا يقدر على إعطاء كل هذه المواعيد والعطايا إلا اللَّه وحده، فيلزم بالضرورة أن المسيح إلهٌ.*

*18 - ما هو الدليل السابع من العهد الجديد على لاهوت المسيح؟*
** معجزاته، التي أجراها بقوته الذاتية. صحيح أن موسى والأنبياء صنعوا معجزات، ولكن ليس بقوتهم الذاتية كما أعلنوا ذلك للشعب، فقال بطرس: «لماذا تشخصون إلينا كأننا بقوتنا أو تقوانا قد جعلنا هذا يمشي؟!». وحين شقَّ موسى البحر الأحمر لم يكن سوى آلةٍ كالعصا التي ضرب بها المياه. وأما المسيح ففعل معجزاته بقوته، ونسبها إلى نفسه فقط، وأعطى تلك القوة للآخرين، فنسب الرسل معجزاتهم إليها. فقال: »لي سلطان أن أضعها (حياتي)، ولي سلطان أن آخذها أيضاً«.. «كما أن الآب يقيم الأموات ويحيي كذلك الابن أيضاً يحيي مَنْ يشاء». وقال لتلاميذه: «ها أنا أعطيكم سلطاناً لتدوسوا الحيّات والعقارب وكل قوة العدو». ولما شفى المرضى وفتح عيون العمي وشدّد العُرج وأقام الموتى وأطعم ألوفاً بقليل من الخبز، وسكّن هيجان البحر، فعل كل ذلك بكلمة قدرته، وأظهر مجده وبيَّن لكل عين ناظرة إليه أنه إلهٌ في صورة إنسان. ولذلك قال: «إن كنتُ لستُ أعمل أعمال أبي فلا تؤمنوا بي. ولكن إن كنتُ أعمل فإن لم تؤمنوا بي فآمنوا بالأعمال، لكي تعرفوا وتؤمنوا أن الآب فيَّ وأنا فيه» (يو 10: 37، 38). «لو لم أكن قد عملت بينهم أعمالاً لم يعملها أحدٌ غيري، لم تكن لهم خطية. وأما الآن فقد رأوا وأبغضوني أنا وأبي» (يو 15: 24).*
*19 - ما هي خلاصة شهادة العهد الجديد بلاهوت المسيح؟*
** (1) تلقيب المسيح بألقاب إلهية مطلقة (انظر يو 1:1 و20: 28 وأع 10: 36 و20: 28 ورو 9: 5 و1كو 2: 8 وتي 2: 13 وعب 1: 8 و1يو 5: 20 ورؤ 1: 17 و19: 16 و22: 13). *
*(2) نسبة الكمالات والصفات الإلهية المطلقة إليه، ومن ذلك الوجود منذ الأزل (انظر يو 1: 2 و8: 58 و17: 5 و1يو 1:1، 2 ورؤ 1: 8، 17، 18 و22: 13). وعدم التغيُّر (عب 1: 11، 12 و13: 8). والوجود في كل مكان (يو 3: 13 ومت 18: 20 و28: 20). والمعرفة بكل شيء (مت 11: 27 و12: 25 ولو 10: 22 ويو2: 23-25 و10: 15 و21: 17 وأع 1: 24 ورؤ 2: 23). والقدرة على كل شيء (يو 5: 19، 21 وفي 3: 20، 21 وعب 1: 3 ورؤ 1: 8 و11: 17).*
*(3) نسبة أعمال اللاهوت إليه. ومنها الخلق (يو 1: 3، 10 وكو 1: 16، 17 وعب 1: 10). وحفظ كل الأشياء والعناية التامة بها (مت 28: 18 وكو 1: 17 وعب 1: 3). والمعجزات خاصةً إقامة الأموات (يو 2: 19، 20 و5: 21، 36 و10: 18 و11: 25 و6: 40 وفي 3: 21). والدينونة (مت 25: 31، 32 ويو 5: 22 وأع 10: 42 ورو 14: 10 و2كو 5: 10). وإعطاء الحياة الأبدية (يو 10: 28). وإرسال الروح القدس (يو 16: 7، 14).*
*(4) تقديم ما يختص باللَّه وحده من الكرامة للمسيح، والأمر بتقديم العبادة المطلقة له (مت 28: 17 ويو 5: 22، 23 و10: 30 و14: 1 وأع 1: 24 و7: 59، 60 و1كو 1: 2 و2كو 13: 14 وفي 2: 6، 9، 10 وعب 1: 6 ورؤ 1: 6 و5: 8-13 و7: 10).*
*فالذي له ألقاب اللَّه وصفات اللَّه وأعمال اللَّه وإكرام اللَّه وعبادة اللَّه وعرش الكون والقدرة والبركة والسلطان والمجد إلى أبد الدهور وهو مصدر الحياة والنور والحكمة، لا يكون غير اللَّه.*

*20 - هل شهد المسيح بأنه إله؟*
** نعم، وذلك بتسميته نفسه «ابن اللَّه» ليس بمعنى أنه من جملة أبناء اللَّه بل بمعنى أنه الابن الوحيد. ومن أمثلة ذلك قوله: «اذهبوا وعمّدوا كل الأمم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس». فورود لفظة «ابن» بين اسمَي الآب والروح القدس يدل على المساواة التامة بينهم. ولا يصح مطلقاً إعطاء هذا المقام لمخلوق. وقوله: «ليس أحدٌ يعرف الابن إلا الآب، ولا أحدٌ يعرف الآب إلا الابن، ومن أراد الابن أن يُعلن له». وحين سأله الجمع أمام رئيس الكهنة: «أفأنت ابن اللَّه؟» قال لهم «أنتم تقولون إني أنا هو». فقالوا «ما حاجتنا بعد إلى شهادة؟ لأننا سمعنا من فمه» (لو 22: 70، 71). ولا شك أن اليهود فهموا أنه أشار بهذا اللقب إلى أنه إلهٌ، وهو لم ينفِ ذلك، بل أراد هذا المعنى نفسه، ولذلك عزموا على صلبه. وقال للفريسيين قبل صلبه بقليل: «ماذا تظنون في المسيح؟ ابن مَنْ هو؟» قالوا «ابن داود» قال لهم «فكيف يدعوه داود بالروح رباً قائلاً: قال الرب لربي: اجلس عن يميني حتى أضع أعداءك موطئاً لقدميك؟ فإن كان داود يدعوه رباً، فكيف يكون ابنه؟». ويدل سياق الكلام على أن المسيح أورد هذا القول لإثبات لاهوته من العهد القديم. ومن هذا القبيل كل ما نسبه المسيح لنفسه من المجد والسلطان والحق، وكل ما أمر أن يُقدم له من الكرامة والعبادة، وكل ما وعد به من البركات، وكل ما هدد به الذين أنكروه من الويلات. وكلها براهين على أنه قصد أن يعلّم الناس أنه إلهٌ.*

*21 - ماذا يوجب الثقة بشهادة المسيح لنفسه أنه إلهٌ؟*
** إنه يستحق التصديق، لأنه قدوس طاهر مستقيم، وليس في صفاته وسيرته ما يحملنا على الشك في أمانته وحقه، خاصةً أنه أثبت شهادته بالمعجزات العظيمة وأشهرها قيامته من الأموات التي لا شك في صدقها. وهذه كلها تنفي عنه شبهة الغش والخداع، لأن اللَّه لا يصدّق على الكذب. وبالاختصار صحة شهادة المسيح لنفسه مبنيّة على صدقه المؤكد، وعلى ختم اللَّه على شهادته بإقامته من الأموات.*
*22 - ما هي أهم الآيات في سفر الأعمال التي تثبت لاهوت المسيح؟*
** (1) أع 2: 21 حيث قيل «ويكون كل من يدعو باسم الرب يخلص».*
*(2) أع 3: 15 حيث دعاه رسوله الملهَم بطرس «رئيس الحياة» وهو اسم لا يصح أن يُلقَّب به إلا اللَّه وحده.*
*(3) أع 4: 12 وهو يدل على أن الخلاص في يد المسيح فقط. والخلاص المُشار إليه هو الخلاص من الخطية، ومن الشيطان، ومن حكم العدل الإلهي بهلاك الخاطئ. وهذا لا يقدر عليه إلا اللَّه وحده.*
*(4) أع 7: 59، 60 حيث قيل إنه بينما كان أعداء استفانوس يرجمونه وتحقق أن ساعة موته دنت، أسلم نفسه في يد المسيح متضرعاً إليه أن يقبلها، وأن يصفح عن خطية قاتليه. ولم يخطئ استفانوس في ما قال، ولا قصد الغش والخداع، لأنه كان مملوءاً من الروح القدس، ولم يقدر خصومه أن يقاوموا الحكمة والروح الذي كان يتكلم به.*
*(5) أع 10: 36 وهو قول بطرس «الكلمة التي أرسلها إلى بني إسرائيل يبشر بالسلام بيسوع المسيح. هذا هو رب الكل».*
*(6) أع 16: 6، 7 حيث دُعي الروح القدس «روح يسوع» (كما ما جاء في حاشية الإنجيل بالشواهد). وقد أجمع أفاضل اللاهوتيين على صحة هذه القراءة، بدليل وجودها في أقدم النسخ والترجمات. ومن النسخ التي جاء فيها «روح يسوع» الفاتيكانية والإسكندرية والسينائية، وهي من أشهر النسخ القديمة وأصحّها.*
*(7) أع 20: 28 حيث قال بولس لقسوس أفسس: «لترعوا كنيسة اللَّه التي اقتناها بدمه». فسُمي المسيح هنا اللَّه. فلو لم يكن اللَّه بالحقيقة لما جاز أن يُدعى بهذا الاسم. وربما استغرب البعض قول الرسول بولس هنا «كنيسة اللَّه التي اقتناها بدمه» غير أن ذلك وفق عادته في أن يدعو الكنيسة «كنيسة اللَّه» (1كو 1: 2 و10: 32 و11: 22 و15: 9 و2كو 1:1 وغل 1: 13 و1تس 2: 14 و1تي 3: 15). وهو لم يدعها «كنيسة الرب». وهذه العبارة هي في أقدم النسخ وأشهرها كالسينائية والفاتيكانية، وفي أقدم الترجمات أيضاً على نفس هذه الصورة.*

*23 - ما هي أهم الآيات في إنجيل يوحنا التي تثبت لاهوت المسيح؟*
** (1) يو 1:1-18 وهي مقدمة إنجيل يوحنا، وتتضمن موضوع كل إنجيله ورسائله التي اجتهد أن يُقنع الناس بها أن يسوع هو اللَّه في الجسد، وأن الاعتراف به ضروري للخلاص. وقد سماه في هذه المقدمة «الكلمة» إشارةً إلى أنه مقرّ الحكمة الإلهية ومصدر تعليم الحق. وهو يعلمنا فيها: (أ) يسوع المسيح أزليّ، كان في البدء قبل وجود العالم. (ب) بين المسيح واللَّه اتحاد تام «والكلمة كان عند اللَّه». (ج) هو اللَّه «وكان الكلمة اللَّه». (د) خالق كل الأشياء «كل شيء به كان، وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان». (هـ) واجب الوجود «فيه كانت الحياة» وهذا لا يصدق إلا على اللَّه، لأن له وحده الحياة في ذاته. (و) هو نور الناس «والحياة كانت نور الناس». (ز) هو النور الحقيقي الذي يضيء في وسط عالم منفصل عن اللَّه «والنور يضيء في الظلمة، والظلمة لم تدركه». فأهل العالم هم أولاد الظلمة الذين لا يدركون النور، لأنهم لا يعرفون أن الكلمة هو اللَّه خالق العالمين ومصدر الحياة والعلم. وأما الذين يعرفونه فيعطيهم سلطاناً أن يصيروا أولاد اللَّه، ويرفعهم إلى مقام أولاد اللَّه وسعادتهم. (ح) الكلمة هذا صار جسداً أي صار إنساناً. وفي مجد الكلمة المتجسد قال الرسول عن نفسه وعن سائر التلاميذ: «رأينا مجده، مجداً كما لوحيد من الآب، مملوءاً نعمةً وحقاً» أي أن ذلك المجد لا يمكن أن يستقر إلا في مَنْ هو ابن اللَّه الأزلي المساوي للآب.*

*(2) يو 1: 43-51 وهي قصة نثنائيل التي يظهر منها أن المسيح يفحص قلوب الناس ويعرف أسرارهم.*
*(3) يو 3 حديث المسيح مع نيقوديموس الذي تكلم فيه بسلطان إلهي وأعلن أموراً سماوية، وأسند كلامه بأنه من السماء، ثم وضَّح أن مجيئه إلى العالم هو أقوى دليل على محبة اللَّه، وأن خلاص البشر يتوقف على الإيمان به.*
*(4) يو 5 وفيه تذمُّر اليهود على المسيح لأنه شفى أعرج في السبت، وقد برر المسيح نفسه بقوله: «أبي يعمل حتى الآن وأنا أعمل». وأنه يفعل كل ما يفعله الآب وأنه يُحيي مَنْ يشاء، وأن كل الدينونة مُسلَّمة إليه، وأنه يستحق الإكرام الذي يستحقه الآب.*
*(5) يو 6 وفيه وضَّح المسيح أنه هو مصدر الحياة، وقال: «أنا هو خبز الحياة. مَنْ يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمي فله حياة أبدية».*
*(6) يو 8 وفيه أعلن أنه هو نور العالم، وأنه هو وحده يهب الناس الحرية الحقيقية من سلطة الخطية ودينونتها، وأنه هو المخلّص الوحيد منذ البدء، وموضوع إيمان إبراهيم، وأن إبراهيم رأى يومه وفرح، وأنه قبل أن يكون إبراهيم هو كائن.*
*(7) يو 10 وفيه أعلن أنه هو الراعي (أي الرئيس) لكل شعب اللَّه، وهم يسمعون صوته ويتبعون خطواته ويلجأون لحمايته، وهو يضع حياته لأجلهم ويأخذها أيضاً، ويعطيهم حياةً أبدية، ويؤكد خلاصهم فلا أحد يقدر أن يخطفهم من يده، وأنه هو والآب واحدٌ.*
*(8) يو 11 وفيه خبر إقامة المسيح لعازر من الموت: (أ) قوله إنه هو القيامة والحياة، أي مصدر الحياة الروحية للنفس والقيامة للجسد. (ب) إنه تثبيتاً لقوته الإلهية أقام لعازر من القبر.*
*(9) يو 14-16 وهذه الأصحاحات تتضمن خطاب المسيح الأخير لتلاميذه الذي لم ينطق بمثله مخلوق قط. فإنه بدأ بتوصية تلاميذه أن يؤمنوا به كما يؤمنون بالآب، وقال إنه يمضي ليُعدّ لهم مكاناً في السماء ثم يرجع ويأخذهم إليه، وإن معرفته هي نفس معرفة الآب، وإن مَنْ رآه فقد رأى الآب أيضاً. ووعدهم بإرسال الروح القدس، وبإظهار نفسه لهم. وأعلن لهم أنه هو مصدر الحياة الدائم لكنيسته، وأن الاتحاد به ضروري للمؤمنين كاتحاد الغصن والكرمة. وفي أصحاح 17 أنبأ بالمجد الذي كان له عند الآب وبمحبة الآب له قبل كون العالم.*
*وجاء في إنجيل يوحنا وغيره من البشيرين أنه لما صُلب أظلمت الشمس وتزلزلت الأرض، وقام كثيرون من الأموات، وانشقَّ حجاب الهيكل. ولا شك أن قيامته من الأموات تُثبت قوله إنه ابن اللَّه ومخلّص البشر.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2011)

*24 - ما هي الأدلة على لاهوت المسيح من رسائل يوحنا؟*
** هدف هذه الرسائل أن تثبِّت  إيمان المسيحيين في وجه الهرطقات، وأخطرها إنكار أن ابن اللَّه قد ظهر في  الجسد، فقال يوحنا في فاتحة رسالته الأولى: «الذي كان من البدء. الذي  سمعناه. الذي رأيناه بعيوننا. الذي شاهدناه ولمسته أيدينا، من جهة كلمة  الحياة. فإن الحياة أُظهرت، وقد رأينا ونشهد ونخبركم بالحياة الأبدية التي  كانت عند الآب وأُظهرت لنا. الذي رأيناه وسمعناه نخبركم به، لكي يكون لكم  أيضاً شركةٌ معنا. وأما شركتنا نحن فهي مع الآب ومع ابنه يسوع المسيح». ففي  هذا المقدمة يؤكد الرسول لاهوت المسيح، وأنه متميّز أقنومياً عن الآب،  وأنه والآب جوهر واحد، متساويان في القدرة والمجد. فالمسيح كان من البدء،  وهو الحياة الأبدية التي كانت عند الآب وأُظهرت لنا. فكما أن للآب حياةً  أبدية في ذاته، كذلك المسيح أيضاً مصدر الحياة لغيره.*
*وقال يوحنا أيضاً: «كل روح يعترف  بيسوع المسيح أنه قد جاء في الجسد فهو من اللَّه». وختم رسالته الأولى  بقوله «نعلم أن ابن اللَّه قد جاء وأعطانا بصيرة لنعرف الحق. ونحن في الحق  في ابنه يسوع المسيح. هذا هو الإله الحق والحياة الأبدية».*
*25 - ما هي الأدلة على لاهوت المسيح في سفر الرؤيا؟*
** هدف هذا السفر أن يُظهِر مجد  المسيح وانتصار ملكوته، فجاء في فاتحته: «النعمة لكم والسلام من الكائن  والذي كان والذي يأتي، ومن السبعة الأرواح التي أمام عرشه، ومن يسوع  المسيح» (1: 4). فالمسيح هو مصدر النعمة والسلام، كما أن مصدرهما الآب  والروح القدس على السواء. ويقول سفر الرؤيا إن المسيح «رئيس ملوك الأرض»  وإنه قد جعل شعبه مملكةً (على ما في حاشية الإنجيل بالشواهد). وكهنة  اللَّه، وإن له المجد والسلطان إلى أبد الآبدين. واقتبس قول المسيح عن  نفسه: «أنا هو الألف والياء، البداية والنهاية، الكائن والذي كان والذي  يأتي، القادر على كل شيء» (1: 8). وظن البعض أن عبارة «القادر على كل شيء»  جاءت في آياتٍ أخرى عن الآب (2كو 6: 18 ورؤ 4: 8 و11: 17 و15: 3 و16: 7  و19: 6، 15، 21: 22) فقالوا إن تلك العبارة لا تشير للمسيح. ولكن قولهم غير  صحيح بدليل أن الألقاب الأخرى في هذه الآية خاصة بالمسيح (رؤ 1: 17 و2: 8  و21: 6 و22: 13). وبدليل أن تلك العبارة وردت في سياق الكلام عن المسيح،  لأنه هو موضوع الآية السابقة وما يتلوها. وقد نسب المسيح لنفسه في رسائله  للسبع الكنائس أسماء اللَّه وحقوقه، وأطلق على نفسه «المُمسك السبعة  الكواكب في يمينه» وقيل عنه: «في يده اليمنى سيف ذو حدين، وعيناه كلهيب  نار، وله سبعة أرواح اللَّه، وأنه هو القدوس الحق الذي له مفتاح داود، الذي  يفتح ولا أحد يغلق، ويغلق ولا أحد يفتح» (أي إذا حكم لا يمكن رفع الدعوى  لغيره). ووبَّخ الكنائس على خطاياهم، ومدحهم على إيمانهم بناءً على أنه هو  الحاكم المطلق وأن كل خطية هي ضده، وكل طاعة هي له. وتهديداته ومواعيده هي  ما يختص باللَّه وحده. وقيل إن الأربعة الحيوانات والأربعة والعشرين شيخاً  خرُّوا أمامه وهم يرنّمون ترنيمة جديدة، وإن الملائكة والحيوانات والشيوخ  هتفوا له: «مستحق هو الحَمَل المذبوح أن يأخذ القدرة والغِنى والحكمة  والقوة والكرامة والمجد والبركة» وكل خليقة في السماء وعلى الأرض وتحت  الأرض، وعلى البحر، كل ما فيها قالوا: «للجالس على العرش وللحمَل (على  السواء): البركة والكرامة والمجد والسلطان إلى أبد الآبدين» (5: 8-13).  فإذا قارنّا هذه الآيات بما جاء في التسبيحة التي قُدّمت للَّه الآب (7:  10، 12). لا نرى فرقاً بين الإكرام والقدرة والقوة والخلاص والسلطان وبين  ما نُسب في رؤيا 5 للمسيح (ما عدا الغِنى). وقد ورد في سفر الرؤيا ما يدل  على أن المسيح والآب معاً مصدر السعادة والأفراح السماوية على السواء، ومن  ذلك القول: «لأن الحمَل الذي في وسط العرش يرعاهم ويقتادهم إلى ينابيع ماء  حية، ويمسح اللَّه كل دمعة من عيونهم» (7: 17). وأن «الرب اللَّه القادر  على كل شيء هو والحمَل هيكلها. وأن المدينة لا تحتاج إلى الشمس ولا إلى  القمر ليضيئا فيها، لأن مجد اللَّه قد أنارها والحمَل سراجها» (21: 22، 23)  وأن «النهر الصافي خرج من عرش اللَّه والحمَل، وأن عرش اللَّه والحمل يكون  فيها» (22: 1، 3). وقيل أيضاً إن للمسيح «على ثوبه وعلى فخذه اسماً  مكتوباً : ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب» (19: 16). وإن القديسين سيكونون كهنة  للَّه وللمسيح (20: 6) أي يقدمون القرابين والذبائح لكليهما، وإن أورشليم  الجديدة هي كرسي ملكوت المسيح وإنه هو نورها ومجدها وبهاؤها.*
*26 - ما هي الأدلة على لاهوت المسيح من رسالة رومية؟*
** ورد فيها أن المسيح هو ابن  اللَّه (1: 4) وموضوع الإيمان (10: 9، 10) وديَّان العالم (2: 16) والذي  يصالحنا مع اللَّه (5: 11) وواهب الحياة الأبدية (5: 21 و6: 23). وما نُسب  في العهد القديم إلى يهوه نُسب في تلك الرسالة إليه. وجاء فيها أيضاً أن  المسيح «الكائن على الكل إلهاً مباركاً إلى الأبد» (رو 9: 5) وهذه العبارة  من أقوى الأدلة على لاهوت المسيح لما فيها من الصراحة التامة.*

*27 - ما هي الأدلة على لاهوت المسيح من رسالتي كورنثوس؟*
** مما أُعلن فيهما عن لاهوت المسيح:*
*(1) هو المعبود الحقيقي (1كو 1: 2).*
*(2) هو مصدر المواهب الروحية (1كو 1: 4-9، 30، 31).*
*(3) هو رب المجد (1كو 2: 8).*
*(4) به خُلق الكون (1كو 8: 6).*
*(5) هو يهوه العهد القديم الذي قاد بني إسرائيل في البرية (1كو 10: 4، 9).*
*(6) هو الرب الذي لا يقدر أحد أن يقول إنه رب إلا بالروح القدس، وهو يعطي المواهب الروحية (1كو 12).*
*(7) هو الذي سيُخضع لنفسه كل الكون (1كو 15: 24، 25).*
*(8) هو روح محيٍ (1كو 15: 45).*
*(9) هو الموضوع الحقيقي للمحبة الفائقة، وعدم المحبة له يوجب الأناثيما (اللعنة) (1كو 16: 22). *
*(10) هو أصل النعمة التي نطلبها في الصلاة (1كو 16: 23).*
*(11) هو الذي فيه البركة لانتشار الإنجيل، والنصرة لمن يبشرون به (2كو 2: 14).*
*(12) هو الذي رؤيته تغيّر نفس المؤمن إلى صورة اللَّه المجيدة (2كو 3: 17، 18).*
*(13) هو الذي في وجهه يضيء مجد اللَّه (2كو 4: 6).*
*(14) هو الذي في حضرته سماء المؤمن (2كو 5: 6-9).*
*(15) أمام عرشه سيُدان جميع البشر (2كو 5: 10).*
*(16) محبته أعظم محرّكٍ للغيرة (2كو 5: 14).*
*(17) إن كان أحد فيه يكون خليقة جديدة (2كو 5: 17).*

*28 - ما هي الأدلة على لاهوت المسيح من رسالة غلاطية؟*
** قول الرسول:*
*(1) إنه صار رسولاً ليس بمشيئة إنسان بل بمشيئة يسوع المسيح (1:1). *
*(2) يتوقف التبرير على الإيمان به (2: 16).*
*(3) تُبنى الحياة الروحية على الإيمان به (2: 20، 21).*
*(4) يحيا فينا (2: 20).*
*(5) افتدانا من لعنة الشريعة (3: 13).*
*(6) هو نسل إبراهيم الذي فيه تتبارك كل قبائل الأرض (3: 14، 16).*
*(7) الإيمان به يجعلنا أبناء اللَّه (3: 26).*
*(8) الروح القدس هو روحه (4: 6).*
*(9) مشيئته هي شريعتنا (6: 2).*
*(10) نعمته هي بركة عظيمة (6: 18).*
*29 - ما هي الأدلة على لاهوت المسيح من رسالة أفسس؟*
** مما يدل على لاهوت المسيح فيها:*
*(1) فيه يُجمع كل شيء، ما في السماوات وما على الأرض (1: 10).*
*(2) لنا به الحياة الأبدية (1: 11، 14).*
*(3) هو فوق كل رياسة وسلطان وقوة  وسيادة وكل اسمٍ يُسمَّى ليس في هذا الدهر فقط بل في المستقبل أيضاً، أي  أنه فوق جميع المخلوقين (1: 21).*
*(4) به نقوم من موت الخطية، وبه ننال الحياة الروحية (2: 1-7).*
*(5) هو يملأ الكون (1: 23 و4: 10).*
*(6) هو رأس الكنيسة (4: 15).*
*(7) هو مقدِّس الكنيسة (5: 26).*
*(8) تُبنى واجبات الناس بعضهم لبعض على وجوب الطاعة له (6: 1-9).*

*30 - ما هي الأدلة على لاهوت المسيح من رسالة فيلبي؟*
** يتَّضح منها أن المسيح هو مصدر النعمة والسلام والبرّ (1: 2، 11). وأوضح إثبات للاهوته يُرى في 2: 6-11 حيث قيل:*
*(1) إنه كان في صورة اللَّه (أي كان له الصفات الخاصة باللَّه).*
*(2) إنه مساوٍ للَّه، أي لم يحسب المساواة باللَّه غنيمة (انظر حاشية الإنجيل بالشواهد) لكنه أخلى نفسه.*
*(3) إنه أخذ صورة إنسان، أي إنه ليس مجرد إنسان، بل إلهٌ متجسد اتّخذ صورة إنسان.*
*(4) إن هذا الإله اللابس طبيعة البشر وضع نفسه للموت.*
*(5) إنه لذلك ارتفع (كما هو،  إلهاً وإنساناً معاً) فوق كل اسم، لكي تجثو باسمه كل ركبة ممن في السماء  ومَنْ على الأرض ومَنْ تحت الأرض. وهذا يعم كل الخليقة من الأعلى إلى  الأدنى، فيعرف الجميع أن المسيح هو ربهم الأعظم المطلق. وذلك لا يصدق على  غير اللَّه. وبناءً على ذلك قال بولس إنه يحسب كل شيء خسارة من أجل فضل  معرفة المسيح، وإن غايته الوحيدة أن يُوجد فيه ويلبس بره (3: 9، 10). ثم  قال إن هذا الإله الفادي سيأتي ثانيةً، ويغيّر شكل جسد تواضعنا ليكون على  صورة جسد مجده، بحسب عمل استطاعته أن يُخضع لنفسه كل شيء (3: 21).*
*31 - ما هي الأدلة على لاهوت المسيح من رسالة كولوسي؟*
** فيها أدلة كثيرة على لاهوت  المسيح، نقتصر على ذكر ما جاء منها في كو 1: 15-20 وفيها بيّن الرسول حقيقة  لاهوت المسيح، وردَّ على الهرطقات التي انتشرت حينئذٍ في كنائس آسيا  الصغرى. وقد أظهر الرسول علاقة المسيح باللَّه وبالكون وبالكنيسة. فعلاقته  باللَّه أنه صورة اللَّه غير المنظور، أي أنه يُظهر اللَّه كما هو حتى أن  مَنْ رآه رأى اللَّه، ومن عرفه عرف اللَّه، ومن سمعه سمع اللَّه، وأنه بكر  كل خليقة، أي أنه كان قبل إيجاد شيء من المخلوقات، وهو يشير إلى أن المسيح  مولود منذ الأزل لا مخلوقٌ، بدليل ما جاء في عبرانيين 1: 6 «متى أدخل  (اللَّه) البكر إلى العالم». والدليل على ذلك آية 16 التي نسبت كل الخليقة  إليه. فلو كان واحداً منها للزم أنه خلق نفسه، وهو محالٌ. وأيضاً ما جاء في  آية 17 حيث قيل إنه قبل كل شيء.*
*وأما علاقته بالكون فهي:*
*(1) إنه فيه خُلق جميع الموجودات،  ما في السماوات وما على الأرض، ما يُرى وما لا يُرى، سواء كان عروشاً أم  سيادات أم رياسات أم سلاطين. الكل به وله قد خُلق. أي من أدنى العالم  المادي إلى أعلى العالم الروحي.*
*(2) إنه غاية وجود الخليقة، كما أنه خالقها، لأن كل شيء خلق لأجله.*
*(3) إنه يحمل كل شيء، و«فيه يقوم الكل» أي الكل محفوظون به في الوجود والحياة والنظام.*
*وأما علاقته بالكنيسة فهي أنه هو  رأسها، ومصدر حياة أعضائها وفضائلهم، لأن فيه حل كل الملء، أي كل البركات  الإلهية. وأيضاً لأنه فيه مذخَّر جميع كنوز الحكمة والعلم (أي علم كل شيء)  وفيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسدياً، أي أن اللاهوت بكماله قد حل في جسده (2:  3، 9).*

*32 - ما هي الأدلة على لاهوت المسيح من رسائل تيموثاوس وتيطس؟*
** في هذه الرسائل (وخصوصاً رسالة  تيطس) بيَّن الرسول لاهوت المسيح في قوله «منتظرين الرجاء المبارك وظهور  مجد اللَّه العظيم (تُرجمت هذه العبارة أيضاً: مجد إلهنا العظيم) ومخلّصنا  يسوع المسيح» (تي 2: 13). ومما يدل على أن هذه العبارة تشير إلى المسيح  نسبة الظهور في الكتاب المقدس إلى المسيح لا إلى الآب، واستعمل بولس كلمة  «الظهور» للمسيح خمس مرات (في 1تي 6: 14 و2تي 1: 10 و4: 1، 8 و2تس 2: 8).  ولم يستعملها مطلقاً للآب بل نسب للآب عكس ذلك (أنه غير منظور). قال الذين  ينكرون أن تي 2: 13 تشير إلى المسيح، إن هذا القول ليس في ظهور مجد المسيح،  بل ظهور الآب، لأنه يوافق أقوالاً أخرى في الكتاب في شأن ظهور مجد الآب.  وهو قول مرفوض، لأن في الكتاب أيضاً كلاماً على ظهور مجد المسيح ومن ذلك  قوله: «ومتى جاء ابن الإنسان في مجده» (مت 25: 31). «بهذا يستحي ابن  الإنسان متى جاء بمجده»(لو 9: 26). ومن الأدلة أيضاً ورود هذه الكلمة في  سياق كلام الرسول على المسيح كما يظهر من القرينة (آية 14). فهذه الآية من  النصوص على لاهوت المسيح. نعم اعترض بعض منكري لاهوت المسيح على تسميته  «اللَّه العظيم» ولكن هذا مردودٌ بأن بولس دعاه «اللَّه» تكراراً في رسائله  فقال إنه «إلهٌ مباركٌ إلى الأبد» (رو 9: 5). و«إنه صورة اللَّه غير  المنظور» (كو 1: 15). وقال أيضاً «وأما عن الابن: كرسيُّك يا اللَّه إلى  دهر الدهور» (عب 1: 8). وفي خطابه إلى قسوس كنيسة أفسس تكلم عن «كنيسة  اللَّه التي اقتناها بدمه» (أع 20: 28). ووافقه في ذلك يوحنا الرسول بقوله  «هذا هو الإله الحق» (1يو 5: 20).*

*ومن النصوص أيضاً على لاهوت  المسيح في تلك الرسائل قوله: «وبالإجماع عظيم هو سر التقوى: اللَّه ظهر في  الجسد، تبرَّر في الروح، تراءى لملائكة، كُرز به بين الأمم، أُومن به في  العالم، رُفع في المجد» (1تي 3: 16). وقُرئَ «الذي ظهر» (انظر حاشية  الإنجيل العربي بالشواهد). و كلمة «الذي» عوض اسم الجلالة في صدر العبارة،  بدليل ورودها في أقدم النسخ اليونانية (الثلاثية الحرف) وأضبطها وأقدم  الترجمات كافةً. ولا شك أن كلمة «الذي» هنا تشير للمسيح، لأنه هو وحده ظهر  في الجسد وتبَرَّر في الروح وتراءى لملائكة وكُرز به بين الأمم وأومن به في  العالم ورُفع في المجد. والجملة التي تبدأ بكلمة «الذي» والتي تنتهي  بنهاية الآية هي جزءٌ من ترنيمة قديمة عن المسيح، اشتهرت في الكنيسة في  العصر الرسولي. ومما يرجح صحة قراءة «الذي» عدم ذكر اللاهوتيين القدماء هذه  الآية مع الآيات الكثيرة التي أوردوها ليثبتوا لاهوت المسيح وهم يردّون  على ضلالة أريوس. أما سبب تبديل كلمة «الذي» بكلمة «اللَّه» في النسخ  اليونانية الحديثة فهو ما بين اسم الجلالة (حيث كُتبت على صورتها المختصرة  بحرفين فقط) وكلمة «الذي» من المشابهة في صورة كتابتها، فليس بينهما فرق  إلا في خط صغير يقرب من النقطة التي تفرّق بين الجيم والحاء أو العين  والغين في الكتابة العربية. والراجح أن النسّاخ زادوا ذلك الخط الصغير  ليوضحوا المعنى في بعض النسخ، فتحوَّلت كلمة «الذي» إلى «اللَّه». ثم شاع  استعماله له في كل نسخ القرون المتوسطة خلافاً للنسخ القديمة التي لم يُرَ  فيها إلا كلمة «الذي».*
*وقراءة (الذي) تثبت لاهوت المسيح  بدلالة الالتزام، لأن ظهوره في الجسد يستلزم وجوده السابق عند اللَّه، حسب  قول البشير: «والكلمة صار جسداً وحلَّ بيننا، ورأينا مجده، مجداً كما لوحيد  من الآب، مملوءاً نعمةً وحقاً» (يو 1: 14). والقول «تبرر في الروح» يدل  على أن ما قاله عن نفسه قد تثبَّت صدقه بالروح القدس. وكونه «تراءى  لملائكة» يفيد أنهم أقرُّوا به. و«الكرازة به بين الأمم» تدل على أنه قد  أتى مخلّصاً للعالم. وأنه قد «أُومن به في العالم» يدل على أن العالم قد  قبله مخلّصاً واتكل عليه. وأنه «رُفع في المجد» يدل على تقلُّده السلطان  المطلق وجلوسه عن يمين اللَّه الآب حيث يحيا ويملك ويشفع. وكل ذلك لا يصح  إلا على المسيح ابن اللَّه الحي.*
*أما قول الرسول «بحسب أمر اللَّه  مخلصنا» (1تي 1:1) و«بحسب أمر مخلصنا اللَّه» (تي 1: 3) فالأصح فيه أن هذه  العبارة تشير إلى اللَّه الآب لا إلى المسيح، بدليل أن الآب دُعي مخلصاً في  تلك الرسائل الرعوية عدة مرات (1تي 2: 3 و4: 10 وتي 2: 10 و3: 4). ولا  يوجد ما يمنع وصف اللَّه الآب بأنه «مخلّصنا» فقد عمل لخلاص العالم لما  أرسل ابنه، وأعدّ عمل الفداء للبشر الساقطين.*

*33 - ما هي الأدلة على لاهوت المسيح من الرسالة إلى العبرانيين؟*
** في العبرانيين 1 يبرهن الكاتب  لاهوت المسيح، ليثبّت المسيحيين من أصلٍ عبراني في إيمان الإنجيل، فأوضح  لهم فضل الإنجيل الفائق على نظام العهد القديم. والأمر الأول الذي يُظهر  هذه الأفضلية أن المسيح أفضل من موسى وسائر الأنبياء، لأنه ابن اللَّه، وهو  وارث كل شيء، وبه عمل اللَّه العالمين، وأنه بهاء مجد اللَّه، ورسم جوهره،  وحامل كل الأشياء بكلمة قدرته. وأنه صنع كفارة للخطية، وأنه الآن في  لاهوته وناسوته كليهما جالسٌ في يمين العظمة في الأعالي. وأخذ يبرهن هذه  الحقائق من:*
*(1) تسمية المسيح «ابن اللَّه»  (آية 5). وهي تسمية لم تُعطَ في الكتاب (بهذا المعنى الخاص) لأحد من  المخلوقات. فالمسيح إذاً أعلى من الملائكة والإنسان، ولذلك هو أعلى من جميع  الخلائق.*
*(2) كل الملائكة مأمورون أن يسجدوا له (آية 6).*
*(3) رِفعته عن الملائكة، فهم خدّام ينفذون أوامر اللَّه، وهو إله بدليل قوله «كرسيك يا اللَّه إلى دهر الدهور» (آية 8).*
*(4) وضع المسيح أسس الأرض والسماوات هي عمل يديه (آية 10).*
*(5) المخلوقات قابلةٌ للتغيُّر، وأما هو فعديم التغيُّر وأزلي (آية 12).*
*(6) إنه مساوٍ للَّه في المجد والحكم (آية 13).*
*وبناءً على كل ذلك قال الرسول إنه  لا خلاص لمن يرفض هذا التعليم (2: 1-5) وقال بعد ذلك في هذه الرسالة إن  الذبيحة التي قدمها المسيح كاهننا بالطبيعة البشرية التي اتّخذها لنفسه هي  فعالة كافية، لا تحتاج إلى تكرار، بسبب علوّ شأنه، لأنه إلهٌ وابن اللَّه  السرمدي. وقال أيضاً إنه لا يزال إلى الأبد كاهناً أعلى من السموات، قادراً  أن يخلّص إلى التمام الذين يتقدمون به إلى اللَّه، وإنه هو هو أمساً  واليوم وإلى الأبد، وإن الإيمان به يقدّرنا على غلبة العالم كما أن الإيمان  بالمواعيد به قدَّر القدماء على الاعتراف الحسن في وسط التجارب والضيقات  الشديدة.*
*34 - ما هي الأدلة على لاهوت المسيح من رسائل يعقوب وبطرس؟*
** قال الرسولان بلاهوت المسيح،  فسمّاه الرسول يعقوب «الرب» و«رب المجد» (يع 2: 1). ووضَّح بطرس في رسالته  الأولى أنه يستحق أعظم المحبة، وأن الإيمان به يؤكد الخلاص، وأن روحه كان  حالاً في الأنبياء القدماء، وأنه هو أساس الكنيسة (1بط 2: 6). وأنه بعد ما  تألم وهو البار من أجل الأثمة ارتفع إلى يمين اللَّه، وجميع الخلائق  مُخضَعة له (1بط 3: 18). ووضَّح في رسالته الثانية أن معرفة المسيح هي مصدر  النعمة والسلام والقداسة (2بط 1: 2، 8) وسمّاه ربنا يسوع المسيح (2بط 1:  8). وأن المؤمنين يدخلون إلى ملكوته الأبدي عند موتهم (2بط 1: 11). وقال  إنه كان شاهد عيانٍ لمجده على الجبل المقدس (2بط 1: 16-18).*

*35 - ما هي نتيجة رفض لاهوت المسيح؟*
** (1) لو لم يكن المسيح هو اللَّه  لبطلت شهادة المسيح لنفسه، فقد قال «أنا والآب واحد» «لكي يكرم الجميع  الابن كما يكرمون الآب». «أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة. ليس أحدٌ يأتي إلى  الآب إلا بي». «لو كنتم قد عرفتموني لعرفتم أبي أيضاً، ومن الآن تعرفونه  وقد رأيتموه.. الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب.. ألست تؤمن أني أنا في الآب والآب  فيَّ؟ صدقوني أني أنا في الآب والآب فيَّ». وتفيد كل هذه أن المسيح جعل  نفسه مساوياً للَّه، بل هو اللَّه نفسه. وفهم اليهود ذلك منه وقالوا له:  «لسنا نرجمك لأجل عملٍ حسنٍ بل لأجل تجديف، فإنك وأنت إنسانٌ تجعل نفسك  إلهاً». ولما كان مستحيلاً أن ينطق مخلوق بهذا، كان من الأدلة القاطعة على  لاهوت المسيح لأنه كلام مَن لا يكذب. وكذلك كيفية استعمال المسيح كلمة  «ابن» في قوله إنه ابن اللَّه، فإن لها معنى خاص لا يصدق على غيره. وفهم  اليهود هذه التسمية بهذا المعنى فاتهموه بالتجديف. ومن هذا قوله في الحكم  الأخير على الأشرار يوم الدينونة: «اذهبوا عنّي يا فاعلي الإثم» وأيضاً  «اذهبوا عنّي يا ملاعين إلى النار الأبدية» وكل ذلك لا يجوز أن ينطق به إلا  اللَّه وحده. وما قلناه من جهة أقوال المسيح عن نفسه يصح أن يُقال في شأن  أقوال الرسل عنه.*
*(2) لو لم يكن المسيح هو اللَّه  لما كان هناك فرقٌ بين اللَّه ومخلوقاته، وهو ما لا يسلّم به أحد. فقد نسب  الكتاب للمسيح جميع الصفات الخاصة باللَّه وحده، وصدّق المسيح على ذلك،  فقال: «فتشوا الكتب.. هي التي تشهد لي». وقد شهدت له أنه منذ الأزل وإلى  الأبد. وقال هو عن نفسه: «قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن». ونُسب إليه عدم  التغيُّر، والوجود في كل مكان، والقدرة على كل شيء، والمعرفة بكل شيء، ونحو  ذلك من الصفات الخاصة باللاهوت. فإن لم يكن إلهاً وجب أن نحكم أنه لا توجد  صفة تميّز اللَّه عن مخلوقاته.*

*(3) لو لم يكن المسيح هو اللَّه  لما أمكننا أن نثبت وجود اللَّه من الكتاب المقدس، فلو لم يكن المسيح إلهاً  لتعذَّر علينا ذلك، لأننا نتعلم من الكتاب المقدس أن أعمال الخلق والعناية  هي من أوضح الأدلة على وجود اللَّه. وقد قام المسيح بنفس هذه الأعمال،  شهادةً للاهوته. ومن أمثلة ذلك قول الكتاب الذي يدل على وجود اللَّه «في  البدء خلق اللَّه السماوات والأرض» (تك 1:1). وقوله في المسيح «في البدء  كان الكلمة، وكان الكلمة اللَّه. كل شيء به كان وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان»  (يو 1:1، 3). وقوله عن اللَّه «من قِدمٍ أسست الأرض والسماوات هي عمل  يديك. وهو نفس القول عن الابن «وأنت يا رب في البدء أسست الأرض والسماوات  هي عمل يديك» (عب 1: 10). وقول اللَّه «أنا الرب صانع كل شيء، ناشر  السماوات وحدي، باسط الأرض» (إش 44: 24). والقول في الابن «فيه خُلق الكل،  ما في السماوات وما على الأرض، ما يُرى وما لا يُرى.. الكل به وله قد خلق.  الذي هو قبل كل شيء وفيه يقوم الكل» (كو 1: 16، 17). وأيضاً قوله «لنا رب  واحد يسوع المسيح، الذي به جميع الأشياء ونحن به» (1كو 8: 6). وكل أعمال  الخلق والعناية هذه شهادة جلية للاهوت المسيح. فلو كان مخلوقاً للزم عن ذلك  أنه هو خلق نفسه (لأنه قيل «وبغيره لم يكن شيءٌ مما كان») وهو محال. وإذا  فحصنا الأسفار المقدسة نرى أن شهادتها للاهوت المسيح ليست أقل من شهادتها  للاهوت اللَّه الآب في القوة والوضوح. وقبول الواحدة يستلزم قبول الثانية.*

*(4) لو لم يكن المسيح هو اللَّه  لما كان للاهوت عبادة خاصة يمتاز بها عن المخلوقات، وهو باطلٌ عقلاً ونصاً.  وبيان ذلك أن جميع الألقاب المنسوبة إلى اللَّه من حيث أنه الإله المعبود  قد نُسبت إلى المسيح أيضاً، ولذلك أُمر كل البشر أن يعبدوه كما يعبدون  الآب. فقيل «لكي تجثو باسم يسوع كل ركبةٍ ممن في السماء ومَنْ على الأرض  ومن تحت الأرض، ويعترف كل لسان أن يسوع المسيح هو رب لمجد اللَّه الآب» (في  2: 10، 11). ولأنه مكتوب «أنا حي يقول الرب، إنه لي ستجثو كل ركبة وكل  لسان سيحمد اللَّه» (رو 14: 11). والمعبود العظيم الذي رآه يوحنا هو الحمَل  المذبوح أي المسيح (رؤ 5: 8-14). وقيل أيضاً «متى أَدخل (اللَّه) البكر  إلى العالم يقول: ولتسجد له كل ملائكة اللَّه. وأما عن الابن: كرسيُّك يا  اللَّه إلى دهر الدهور». فترى من هذه النصوص أن الملائكة والبشر أُمروا أن  يعبدوا المسيح كما يعبدون اللَّه. فلو لم يكن هو اللَّه لكان قد أمرنا في  كتابه أن نعبد المخلوق!*

*(5) لو لم يكن المسيح إلهاً لكان  من أشد الناس خداعاً، ويكون قد أسّس ديانته على الكذب، لأنه نادى بذلك  مراراً كثيرة، وقبِل كل كرامة إلهية قُدمت له. ولكن المسيح عاش على الأرض  أطهر عيشة، وكان طول حياته يهاجم الضلال والفساد، وأوصى بالمحبة والصدق  والأمانة وعمل الخير والإحسان حتى إلى الأعداء. ثم ختم حياته الصالحة بموته  لأجل صدقه ونقاوة سيرته، ثم قام من بين الأموات قيامة عزيز مقتدر، وأسس  ديانته على مبادئ الحق والاستقامة والرحمة.*

*(6) لو لم يكن المسيح هو اللَّه  فلا يكون هو الموعود به في العهد القديم، لأن الموعد هو أن المسيح يكون  إلهاً وإنساناً معاً، وينقذ شعبه من عبودية إبليس ويبيد العبادة الوثنية  ويقيم ديانة روحية. فإن لم يكن يسوع إلهاً لم يكن هو المسيح المنتظَر،  وتكون الديانة التي أسسها وثنية لا روحية، والديانة اليهودية أصدق منها.  ويكون المسيح الموعود به لم يأتِ بعد!*

*(7) لو لم يكن المسيح هو اللَّه  لكان الكتاب المقدس غير معصوم، فيبطل كل ما أثبته لنا في شأن المسيح  وتعاليمه وكفارته الكاملة التي قدمها، ولما كانت هناك قيمة لدمه المسفوك  لأجلنا، ولوقع البشر في بالوعة اليأس. لأنه لما كان ينبغي أن الذي يكفّر عن  خطايا العالم يكون إلهاً وإنساناً كان رفض لاهوت المسيح رفضاً للكتاب  المقدس وتعليم الخلاص بدمه المسفوك لأجلنا.*

* 36- هل اختلفت شهادة الكنيسة للاهوت المسيح منذ إنشائها إلى الآن؟*
** لا، بل هي واحدة كما يظهر من  المؤلفات الدينية المتواصلة التي لا تُحصى. وفي أقدم الكتابات المسيحية  الباقية إلى الآن من الشهادات ما يستحق الاعتبار الكلي. فجاء في رسالة  أكليمندس الروماني (في أواخر القرن الأول) أن المسيح هو «صولجان الجلالة  الإلهية». وفي إحدى رسائل إغناطيوس (في بداية القرن الثاني) دُعي يسوع  المسيح إلهاً، وقيل في دمه إنه «دم اللَّه». وفي الرسالة المنسوبة إلى  برنابا (في أواخر القرن الأول) قيل في المسيح إنه «هو الذي كلّمه اللَّه  حين خلق العالم قائلاً: لنعمل الإنسان على صورتنا». وفي السفر المسمى  بالراعي المنسوب إلى هرماس (في نحو منتصف القرن الثاني) قيل «ابن اللَّه هو  قبل كل مخلوق، وكان يعمل مع الآب في خلق العالم». وفي الرسالة إلى  ديوجنيتوس قيل «كما أرسل الملك ابنه هكذا أرسل اللَّه ابنه إلهاً».  والرسائل التي اقتبسنا منها كُتبت في بلدان متفرقة، فرسالة أغناطيوس من  آسيا الصغرى، والرسالة المنسوبة إلى برنابا من الكنيسة المصرية، ورسالة  أكليمندس من روما، والرسالة إلى ديوجنيتوس على الأرجح من بلاد اليونان.*
*ومن الشهادات الوثنية المعتبرة في  أواخر القرن الأول أن المسيحيين يؤمنون بلاهوت المسيح ما جاء في رسالة  أفلينيوس إلى الإمبراطور تراجان التي فيها يطلب منه الإفادة عن كيفية  معاملة المسيحيين الساكنين في مقاطعته في آسيا الصغرى ويقول في مسيحيّي  عصره «إنهم يرتلون ترنيماتٍ للمسيح على أنه إلهٌ».*

*37 - ما هو الرد على اعتراض البعض على لاهوت المسيح، والذي بنوه على الآيات التي تثبت ناسوته؟*
** كثيراً ما اقتبس المعترضون على  لاهوت المسيح آياتٍ تثبت ناسوته زاعمين أنها تبرهن أنه ليس إلهاً. فنجيب أن  المسيح إلهٌ وإنسانٌ معاً، فيصح عليه قولان يظهران متناقضين. نقول  «يظهران» لأن ما يدل على أنه إنسان لا ينفي أنه إله أيضاً، وكذلك ما يدل  على أنه اللَّه لا ينفي أنه إنسان أيضاً.*
*38 - ما هو الرد على اعتراض البعض على لاهوت المسيح، والذي بنوه على الآيات التي تقول إن الآب أعظم منه؟*
** كثيراً ما بنى المعترضون على  لاهوت المسيح اعتراضاتهم على الآيات التي تفيد أن الآب أعظم من الابن، وأن  الابن أقل الآب، زاعمين أنها تُبطل الاعتقاد بلاهوت الابن. ومن ذلك القول  إن الابن مُرسَل من الآب (يو 17: 3) ولأنه «يوجد إلهٌ واحد ووسيط بين  اللَّه والناس، الإنسان يسوع المسيح» (1تي 2: 5). و«أبي أعظم مني» (يو 14:  28). وأجابهم يسوع «تعليمي ليس لي بل للذي أرسلني» (يو 7: 16). و«الكلام  الذي أكلّمكم به لست أتكلم به من نفسي» (يو 14: 10). «وأنا لا أقدر أن أفعل  من نفسي شيئاً» (يو 5: 30) «واللَّه جعل يسوع هذا الذي صلبتموه أنتم رباً  ومسيحاً» (أع 2: 36). «وهذا رفعه اللَّه بيمينه رئيساً ومخلصاً» (أع 5:  31).*

*فنجيب: كل هذه الآيات لا تنفي  علاقة المسيح بالآب في الثالوث الأقدس، بل تشير إلى أن الابن من حيث كونه  إنساناً مُرسلاً من اللَّه لإتمام الفداء هو دون الآب في العلاقة التي  بينهما، لأنه مُرسَل من قِبل الآب ليتمم مشيئته بالتجسُّد وتقديم نفسه  كفارةً عن البشر. ثم نال منه جزاء عمله، وتقلّد سلطاناً خاصاً، وهو أنه جلس  عن يمينه كملك الكون إلى أن يتمم كل ما يتعلق بالفداء، ثم يسلّم الملك إلى  الآب. غير أن ذلك لا يناقض أنه إله، بل يشير إلى علاقته بالأقنوم الأول من  اللاهوت في إتمامه عمل الفداء، وهي علاقة المرسَل بمرسِله. فهو دون الآب  في العمل لا في الجوهر الإلهي، والآب أعظم منه ليس في جوهره ولا في طبيعته  الإلهية، بل في الأعمال المتعلقة بالفداء، لأنه أُرسل منه. وعلى ذلك قيل  إنه لا يتكلم من نفسه، وإنه من نفسه لا يقدر أن يعمل شيئاً. *

*وقد قال المسيح عن ساعة مجيئه ثانية وانقضاء العالم: »أما ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة فلا يعلم بهما أحدٌ، ولا الملائكة الذين في السماء، ولا الابن، إلا الآب« (مر 13: 32). فقد كانت له طبيعتان، فهو إنسان كامل وإله كامل، وهو تارةً يتكلم باعتبار كونه إنساناً كما قال عند قبر لعازر: »أين وضعتموه؟« (يو 11: 34) وتارة يتكلم كإله: »هلمَّ خارجاً« (يو 11: 43) فيقوم الميت. فكان يمكنه إن شاء أن يجعل ناسوته لا يستفيد من لاهوته، لأنه »أخلى نفسه (بإرادته) صائراً في شبه الناس« (في 2: 6، 7).  *
*لقد كان مجد المسيح مساوياً لمجد  الآب، ولكنه تنازل عنه طوعاً لفترة محدودة ليكمل عمل الفداء بالموت عنا  مصلوباً. ولما أُكمل عمل الفداء عاد إلى مجده الأول. وقد قال المسيح: «أنا  مجَّدتُك على الأرض. العمل الذي أعطيتني لأعمل قد أكملتُه. والآن مجِّدني  أنت أيها الآب عند ذاتك بالمجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم» (يو 17:  4، 5). فإن كنا نتكلم عن أن المسيح أقل من الآب، فذلك في فترة تنازله،  ولأداء عمل الفداء. تنازل في اختصاصاته، وليس في شخصه.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2011)

*الفصل الخامس عشر*

*الروح القدس*


*1 - ما هي أشهر معاني كلمة «روح» في الكتاب المقدس؟*
** جاءت كلمة «روح» بمعنى ريح أو نسمة، وهو معناها الأصلي، فاستُعملت عن بعض القوات غير المنظورة مثل «روح العرافة» (أع 16: 16) و«روح الضلال» (1يو 4: 6 و1تي 4: 1) و«روح المسيح» (1يو 4: 3). وعُبّر بها عن اتجاهات خاصة في الإنسان فقيل «المنسحق والمتواضع الروح» (إش 57: 15) و«روح الوداعة» (1كو 4: 21) و«روح منكسرة» (مز 51: 17) و«روح الفَشَل» (2تي 1: 7) و«روح سُبات» (رو 11: 8). وسُمّي بها الملائكة الأبرار والأشرار (عب 1: 14 ومز 104: 4 ومر 3: 11 و9: 25 وأع 19: 12 وأف 6: 12). وسُمِّي بها ما هو غير مادي، كنفس الإنسان واللَّه، واستُعملت على الخصوص اسماً للأقنوم الثالث من الثالوث الأقدس.*

*ومن المهم جداً أن نعرف من هو الروح القدس. هل هو مجرد تأثير إلهي، أو قوة روحية عظيمة؟ أم هو روح اللَّه، الأقنوم الثالث في اللاهوت؟*

*يقول إقرار الإيمان: «نؤمن بالروح القدس، الرب الحي، المحيي، المنبثق من الآب». فإن كان الروح القدس مجرد تأثير أو قوة إلهية، يحقُّ لنا أن نحصل عليها لنستخدمها في حياتنا الإيمانية، وخدماتنا الكنسيَّة، وعملنا الروحي. لكن إن كان الروح القدس هو روح اللَّه الذي يحيي موتى الذنوب، فيجب أن نُسلِّم له نفوسنا، ليستخدمنا كما يشاء هو. وما أكبر الفرق بين استخدام الروح لنا، واستخدامنا له.*

*ومن المهم أن نعرف إن كان هو الأقنوم الثالث في اللاهوت، فنقدم له التعبُّد، ونؤمن به، ونُخلِص له، ونحبه.. أو إن كان مجرد قوة تساعدنا في حياتنا الروحية!*
*غير أن كل قارئ للكتاب المقدس يرى بوضوح أن الروح القدس شخص، ذو صفات إلهية، ويقوم بأعمال لا يقوم بها إلا اللَّه، وقد وهب بركاتٍ عظيمة لكل المؤمنين الذين عرفوه وسلَّموا نفوسهم له باعتباره الأقنوم الثالث في اللاهوت. ويُنسَب إليه كشخص: العقل والمعرفة، ومشاعر المحبة والحزن. ويقف الناس منه المواقف التي يقفونها من الأشخاص، فيثورون ويكذبون ويجدّفون عليه، ويزدرون به، ويُحزنونه. فليس الروح القدس تأثيراً ولا انفعالاً ولا مجرد قوة، بل هو شخص اللَّه ذاته. إنه روح اللَّه، وأحد الأقانيم الثلاثة «فإن الذين يشهدون في السماء هم ثلاثة: الآب والكلمة والروح القدس، وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد» (1يو 5: 7). (كلمة «أقنوم» كلمة سريانية تدل على من يتميَّز عن سواه، بغير انفصال عنه).*

*2 - لماذا سُمّي الأقنوم الثالث «الروح القدس»؟*
** لما كانت تسمية أقانيم الثالوث الأقدس من الأسرار الإلهية، فيجب أن يكون كلامنا فيها مبنياً على الكتاب المقدس. ومنه نرى أنه سُمّي «الروح» ليس لأن بينه وبين الأقنومين الآخرين تمييزاً في روحانية الجوهر، لأنهم متساوون في ذلك، بل إشارةً إلى عمله غير المنظور وهو إنارة أرواحنا وإرشادها وتجديدها وتقديسها، ولذلك سُمّي أيضاً «روح القداسة» و«روح الحق» و«روح الحكمة» و«روح السلام» و«روح المحبة» لأنه ينشئ كل ذلك فينا. وسُمي «المعزي» (يو 14: 26)، و«روح الحق» (يو 14: 17 و15: 26)، و«روح القداسة» (رو 1: 4)، و«روح الحياة» (رو 8: 2)، و«روح المسيح» (رو 8: 9)، و«روح التبنّي» (رو 8: 15)، و«روح الابن» (غل 4: 6)، و«روح الموعد القدوس» (أف 1: 13)، و«روح الحكمة والإعلان» (أف 1: 17)، و«روح يسوع المسيح» (في 1: 19)، و«روح المجد» (1بط 4: 14). وكلمة «القدس» تميزه عن جميع الأرواح المخلوقة التي هي دونه في القداسة بما لا يُقاس. وتسميته بالروح القدس يشير إلى عمله غير المنظور، وهو إنارة أرواحنا وتجديدها وتقديسها وإرشادها. وهو ينشئ كل الفضائل فينا.*
*3 - ماذا قال العهد القديم في الروح القدس؟*
** سُمي فيه «الروح» و«روح اللَّه» و«روح الرب» و«الروح القدس» و«روح قدس اللَّه» «روح الرب، روح الحكمة والفهم، روح المشورة والقوة، روح المعرفة ومخافة الرب» (إش 11: 2)، و«روح النعمة» (زك 12: 10). وأُضيف اسم الروح القدس إلى ضمير الجلالة في المتكلُّم والمخاطب والغائب، فقال اللَّه : «روحي» وقيل له «روحك» وقيل عنه «روحه». ومما نُسب إليه من الأعمال «روح اللَّه يرفّ على وجه المياه» (تك 1: 2) مشيراً إلى اشتراكه في خلق الكائنات. وقال اللَّه عن بصلئيل «ملأتُه من روح اللَّه بالحكمة والفهم والمعرفة وكل صنعةٍ» (خر 31: 3) وعضد الرب موسى ورفقاءه في العمل بروحه (عد 11: 17، 25) وقول أليهو «روح اللَّه صنعني» (أي 33: 4) وقيل «هل قصُرت روح الرب؟» (مي 2: 7) إشارةً إلى قوته غير المحدودة. وقال نحميا إن اللَّه أعطى في القديم روحه الصالح لتعليمهم (نح 9: 20) وقال اللَّه إنه سكب روحه على نسل شعبه ليُرجعهم إليه (إش 44: 3) وقال «لا بالقدرة ولا بالقوة بل بروحي قال رب الجنود» (زك 4: 6) مشيراً إلى عظمة قوته ومجد قدرته. وقيل إن بني إسرائيل «تمرَّدوا وأحزنوا روح قدسه» (إش 63: 10). وصلى داود «روحك القدوس لا تنزعه مني» (مز 51: 11).*

*وقد زاد تعليم العهد الجديد عن الروح القدس وضوحاً عن العهد القديم، فاستطعنا أن نفهم التفسير الصحيح لأقوال العهد القديم بمقارنتها بأقوال العهد الجديد عنه، فالكتاب يفسّر نفسه بنفسه، والتعاليم الواضحة فيه تفسّر المُبهمة، والمستوفية تفسّر المختصرة. فنرى أن روح اللَّه الذي رفَّ على وجه المياه، ودان في الإنسان قبل الطوفان، وحلَّ على موسى، وأعطى الحكمة والفهم للذين أقاموا خيمة الاجتماع، وألهم الأنبياء، ليس مجرَّد قوة إلهية، لكنه شخصٌ، لأن المسيح وعد أن يرسله معزياً وشفيعاً، ثم حلَّ على الرسل، وهو الفاعل العظيم في تعليمنا وإرشادنا وتقديسنا.*
*فيتضح من كل ما قيل في الروح القدس في العهد القديم أنه أقنوم، غير أنه لم يتضح لكنيسة العهد القديم أنه الأقنوم الثالث من الثالوث الأقدس، كما انجلى لكنيسة العهد الجديد. نعم إن اللَّه ثلاثة أقانيم في جوهر واحد منذ الأزل، غير أن معرفة ذلك أُعلنت للبشر بالتدريج.*

*4 - ماذا قال العهد الجديد في الروح القدس؟*
** الكلام عن الروح القدس في العهد الجديد كثير وصريح، غير أنه أقل من الكلام في المسيح. والسبب أن الكلام الوافي عن المسيح مطلوب، لأنه إلهٌ ظهر في الجسد حسب المواعيد والنبوات ذات الرموز الكثيرة، وقدَّم نفسه كفارةً عنا لأجل تبريرنا وخلاصنا، فكان لا بد من الإخبار بتفاصيل ما عمله لإثبات لاهوته، وتوضيح أن كل تلك المواعيد والنبوات قد تمت به، وإعلان فوائد فدائه. وأما الروح القدس فبما أنه روح فقط، وعمله فينا روحي (أي أنه يعمل في أرواحنا على كيفية غير محسوسة) كان ما جاء من إثبات وجوده وبيان عمله وضرورته لخلاصنا كافياً.*
*ومن أسماء الروح القدس في العهد الجديد «روح اللَّه» و«روح المسيح» و«روح الرب» و«روح الموعد» و«وروح الحياة» و«روح النعمة» و«روح الحق» و«روح المجد» و«المعزي». وكل هذه الأسماء وكل ما قيل في عمله يدل على أقنوميته ومجده الإلهي، وعلى أهمية عمله فينا، واحتياجنا الكلي إليه.*
*5 - ما المسألتان الجوهريتان اللتان جرت فيهما المباحثة في شأن الروح القدس؟*
** (1) هل الروح أقنوم إلهي؟ أو هل هو قوة إلهية تظهر في إجراء أعمال اللَّه الروحية؟ فإذا ثبت أن له صفات ذاتية، وأنه عمل بنفسه أعمالاً إلهية، كان ذلك دليلاً كافياً على أقنوميته، لأن كل ذي عقل ومشيئة وعواطف وقدرة على العمل هو بالضرورة ذات متميّز عن غيره. وإن كان هذا غير كافٍ لإثبات أقنومية الروح القدس، فلا يمكن إثبات وجود أي ذات على الإطلاق، لا ذات إنسان ولا ذات ملاك ولا ذات إله، لأن ما يدل على الذات في كائن هو صفاته الخاصة وأعماله الاختيارية. فالذات تميّز نفسه عن غيره من الذوات، أي له الشعور بذاتيته، وله قوة الإرادة الحرة وقوى عقلية وعواطف قلبية.*
*(2) إن كان الروح أقنوماً، فهل هو أزلي غير محدود أو مُحدَثٌ محدود؟ أي هل هو أقنوم إلهي أو لا؟ وقد رأينا أن أقوال الكتاب المقدس في لاهوت الروح القدس أقل من أقواله في لاهوت المسيح. غير أنه بعد ما ثبت لاهوت الابن، صار إثبات لاهوت الروح القدس سهلاً. وقد آمنت الكنيسة بأقنومية الروح القدس الإلهية، ونسبت إليه صفات اللاهوت بكمالها، بسبب وضوح تعليم الكتاب فيه. وندر من أنكر أقنومية الروح القدس.*

*6 - ما الداعي للبحث عن تعليم الكتاب في الروح القدس؟*
** الداعي لذلك علاقته بعقيدة التثليث، وأهمية عمله في العصر الإنجيلي (منذ مجيء المسيح وحتى نهاية العالم). أما علاقته بعقيدة التثليث فهي أنه أحد أقانيم الثالوث الأقدس. وأما أهمية عمله في عصر الإنجيل فتظهر من مقامه العظيم في عمل الفداء وبنيان ملكوت المسيح. فقد أعدَّ اللَّه العالم لمجيء المسيح قبل مجيئه، وبعد إرساله أخذ يخصص فوائد فدائه للبشر بواسطة الروح القدس الذي ينير الخاطئ ويجدد قلبه، ويحرّك عواطفه الدينية، ويرشده إلى المسيح ويحثه على قبوله بالإيمان، ويمنحه القدرة على العيشة الصالحة والنمو في الفضائل، ويساعده على إتمام واجباته، وعلى مقاومة التجارب، ويعزيه في الحزن ويسنده في الضيق، ويثبّته في السلوك الحسن ويبنيه في المعرفة السماوية. وقد شهد كل المؤمنين الأتقياء في كل زمان ومكان أنهم شعروا بحلول الروح القدس في قلوبهم، ونالوا منه الفوائد التي ذكرناها.*

*7 - ما هي أدلة أقنومية الروح القدس؟*
** (1) استعمال الضمائر المختصة بالذوات العاقلة في الأصل اليوناني للروح القدس، فلو لم تكن كلمة «الروح القدس» في الإنجيل اسم ذات، لما استُعمل له في اللغة اليونانية ضمير المذكر العاقل في كلامه عن نفسه، وفي كلام الغير عليه. فجاء «وبينما هم يخدمون الرب ويصومون، قال الروح القدس: افرزوا لي برنابا وشاول للعمل الذي دعوتهما إليه» (أع 13: 2). وقال المسيح إنه أرسله و«هو يشهد لي» وأيضاً «متى جاء المعزي الذي سأرسله أنا إليكم من الآب، روح الحق الذي من عند الآب ينبثق، فهو يشهد لي» (يو 15: 26). «وأما متى جاء ذاك، روح الحق، فهو يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق، لأنه لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به ويخبركم بأمور آتية. ذاك يمجدني لأنه يأخذ مما لي ويخبركم» (يو 16: 13، 14).*
*(2) الأفعال المنسوبة إليه تدل على الصفات الذاتية، والذي يتّصف بها كائن عاقل ذو مشيئة وإدراك وقدرة ومحبة. ومما يدل على علمه قول الرسول «الروح يفحص كل شيء حتى أعماق اللَّه» وقوله «أمور اللَّه لا يعرفها أحدٌ إلا روح اللَّه» (1كو 2: 10، 11). وقول المسيح عنه «فهو يعلّمكم كل شيء» (يو 14: 26). ومما يدل على مشيئته قول الرسول في المواهب وأنواع الخدم «هذه كلها يعملها الروح الواحد بعينه، قاسماً لكل واحد بمفرده كما يشاء» (1كو 12: 11). ومما يدل على محبته قول بولس «فأطلب إليكم أيها الإخوة بربنا يسوع المسيح وبمحبة الروح أن تجاهدوا معي في الصلوات» (رو 15: 30). ومما يدل على قوته قوله «لتزدادوا في الرجاء بقوة الروح القدس» (رو 15: 13). و«بقوة آيات وعجائب بقوة الروح القدس» (رو 15: 19). ومن أمثلة ذلك ما يدل على أنه يُقاوَم ويُغاظ (مت 12: 31، 32 وأع 5: 3، 4، 9 و7: 51 وأف 4: 30).*
*(3) الأفعال المنسوبة إليه تدل على الأعمال الخاصة بالذوات العاقلة. وفي الكتاب كثير بهذا المعنى، فقيل في الروح إنه يدين ويشهد ويعلّم ويرشد ويمنح مواهب للبشر، ويوبخ ويمجد ويُحيي ويقنع ويختار ويتكلم ويُعِين ويشفع وينبئ ويصنع عجائب ويلهم ويقدّس ويجدد ويقاوَم ويُحزَن ويُغاظ ويرضى (تك 1: 2 ومز 104: 30 وإش 11: 2، 3 و63: 10 ومت 1: 18 ولو 1: 35 و12: 12 ويو 3: 6 و14: 26 و15: 25، 26 وأع 5: 32 و13: 2 و15: 28 و16: 6 و20: 28 ورو 8: 6، 27 و15: 16 1كو 2: 10،  13 و12: 11 و2كو 3: 6 وغل 4: 6 وأف 2: 22 و4: 3 و1تي 4: 1 وعب 2: 4 و3: 7 و1بط 1: 11 و2بط 1: 21).*
*(4) الأقوال التي تدل على أنه متميّز عن الآب والابن. ومن ذلك ما يدل على أنه مرسَل منهما (يو 14: 16 و16: 7) وقول المسيح «متى جاء ذاك روح الحق فهو يرشدكم» (يو 16: 13). وقول الرسول «الذي فيه (المسيح) أيضاً أنتم إذ سمعتم كلمة الحق إنجيل خلاصكم، الذي فيه أيضاً إذ آمنتم ختمتم بروح الموعد القدوس» (أف 1: 13). وقول المسيح لتلاميذه «اذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس» (مت 28: 19). «نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح ومحبة اللَّه وشركة الروح القدس مع جميعكم» (2كو 13: 14). «فرأى (المسيح) روح اللَّه نازلاً مثل حمامة وآتياً عليه» (متى 3: 16 انظر أيضاً أع 5 : 3 ومت 12: 32 ولو 4: 14 وعب 9: 14 وأف 1: 20 و1كو 6: 11).*

*(5) علاقته بنا وعلاقتنا به تدلان على أقنوميته. أما علاقته بنا فواضحةٌ مما يعمله فينا ولأجلنا، فإنه يعلّمنا ويقدّسنا ويعزّينا ويرشدنا، ويقود كل مؤمن بمفرده ويعامله معاملة شخص لآخر. وهو يدعو من شاء إلى خدمة الإنجيل، ويعيّن خدمته ومكانها، ويُقيم الرعاة حسب إرادته. وقد وعد المسيح تلاميذه إنه يطلب من الآب فيعطيهم معزياً آخر (أي متميّزاً عنه وعن الآب) ليمكث معهم إلى الأبد، وهو روح الحق. وقال لهم أيضاً إن الآب يرسل ذلك المعزي باسمه، وهو يعلمهم كل شيء ويشهد له ويمجده، ويبكّت العالم على الخطية. ونرى إنجاز هذه المواعيد في قول الروح لفيلبس «تقدَّم ورافق هذه المركبة» ولبطرس «هوذا ثلاثة رجال يطلبونك. لكن قم وانزل واذهب معهم غير مرتاب في شيء، لأني أنا قد أرسلتهم» وأيضاً قول الروح القدس «افرزوا لي برنابا وشاول للعمل الذي دعوتهما إليه» والقول في برنابا وشاول: «فهذان إذ أُرسلا من الروح القدس انحدرا إلى سلوكية». وقول يعقوب «لأنه قد رأى الروح القدس ونحن أن لا نضع عليكم ثقلاً أكثر غير هذه الأشياء الواجبة». وقول لوقا إن الروح القدس منع بولس ورفقاءه أن يتكلموا بالكلمة في آسيا، وإنهم لما أتوا إلى ميسية حاولوا أن يذهبوا إلى بيثينية فلم يدعهم الروح. وهذا يوضح أن علاقة الروح القدس بنا هي علاقة ذاتٍ بأخرى، وهذا يدل على أقنوميته.*
*وتستلزم علاقتنا به أنه أقنوم، لأنه هو موضوع إيماننا، وقد اعتمدنا باسمه كما اعتمدنا باسم الآب والابن، أي أننا في المعمودية نعترف به كما نعترف بهما، ونتعهد بالخضوع له كما لهما. وهو أقنوم لأننا نُخاطبه في الصلاة، ففي البركة الرسولية مثلاً نطلب نعمة الرب يسوع المسيح، ومحبة اللَّه الآب، وشركة الروح القدس. ويحذرنا الكتاب من أن نخطئ إليه أو نغيظه أو نقاومه، وهذا يدل على أنه أقنوم، نقدر أن نرضيه أو نغيظه كما أغاظه حنانيا حين كذب عليه، وحين تمرّد بنو إسرائيل عليه تحوَّل لهم عدواً. وقيل في اليهود إنهم دائماً يقاومون الروح القدس. وقال المسيح: «من قال كلمة على ابن الإنسان يُغفر له، وأما من قال على الروح القدس فلن يُغفر له» فإذا كان المسيح أقنوماً فالروح القدس كذلك.*
*(6) قبلت الكنيسة هذا التعليم منذ بدايتها وتمسّكت به بلا انقطاع، فإن جميع المؤمنين بالحق فهموا من نصوص كتاب اللَّه أن الروح أقنوم، ولجأوا إليه ليعلمهم ويقدسهم ويرشدهم ويعزيهم. ألا ترى أن ما في صلوات الكنيسة وتسبيحاتها من الأدعية الكثيرة والتضرعات للروح دليل على أن اعتقاد أقنوميته هو من مبادئها وعقائدها الجوهرية. فلو لم تكن واضحة في الكتاب لما أجمع عليها كل المسيحيين.*

*8 - ما أشهر الأدلة على لاهوت الروح القدس؟*
** (1) إنه دُعي اللَّه، ونُسب إليه ما نُسب إلى اللَّه. ومن أمثلة ذلك قول إشعياء «ثم سمعتُ صوت السيد .. فقال: اذهب وقل لهذا الشعب اسمعوا سمعاً ولا تفهموا، وابصروا إبصاراً ولا تعرفوا» (إش 6: 8، 9). فأشار بولس إلى ذلك بقوله «حسناً كلّم الروح القدس آباءنا بإشعياء النبي» (أع 28: 25). وكلام الرب في العهد القديم على قطع عهدٍ مع بيت إسرائيل (إر 31:31-34) نُسب في العهد الجديد إلى الروح القدس، فقيل «ويشهد لنا الروح القدس أيضاً أنه بعد ما قال سابقاً هذا هو العهد الذي أعهده معهم بعد تلك الأيام» (عب 10: 15، 16) وقال المرنم في بني إسرائيل إنهم جرّبوا الرب (مز 95: 8-11) وأشار استفانوس لذلك العمل بأنه مقاومة للروح القدس (أع 7: 51). وقال بطرس لحنانيا «لماذا ملأ الشيطان قلبك لتكذب على الروح القدس؟» ثم قال له «أنت لم تكذب على الناس بل على اللَّه» (أع 5: 3، 4). وقال بولس «أَمَا تعلمون أنكم هيكل اللَّه وروح اللَّه يسكن فيكم؟» (1كو 3: 16). ثم قال «أم لستم تعلمون أن جسدكم هيكلٌ للروح القدس الذي فيكم؟» (1كو 6: 19). «فإنكم أنتم هيكل اللَّه الحي» (2كو 6: 16). وقال أيضاً «الذي فيه أنتم مبنيون معاً مسكناً لله في الروح» (أف 2: 22). ففي هذه الآيات لا يفرّق الرسول بين اللَّه والروح القدس. وقال بولس «كل الكتاب هو موحى به من اللَّه» (2تي 3: 16). وقال بطرس «تكلّم أناس اللَّه القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس» (2بط 1: 20، 21). فأولهما نسب الوحي إلى اللَّه والآخر نسبه إلى الروح القدس.*

*وقيل «إن اللَّه كلّم الآباء بالأنبياء» (عب 1:1) و«إن الرب إله إسرائيل تكلَّم بفم أنبيائه القديسين» (لو 1: 68-70). وقال بطرس في الأنبياء «باحثين أي وقتٍ أو ما الوقت الذي كان يدل عليه روح المسيح الذي فيهم» (1بط 1: 11). وقال بولس «الذي في أجيالٍ أخرى لم يُعرَّف به بنو البشر كما قد أُعلن الآن لرسله القديسين وأنبيائه بالروح» (أف 3: 5). فإلهام الأنبياء منسوب في هذه الآيات مرات إلى اللَّه وأخرى إلى الروح. وقال بولس «فوضع اللَّه أناساً في الكنيسة، أولاً رسلاً، ثانياً أنبياء، وثالثاً معلمين، ثم قوات، وبعد ذلك مواهب شفاء أعواناً تدابير وأنواع ألسنة» (1كو 12: 28). وقال أيضاً «ولآخر إيمان بالروح الواحد، ولآخر مواهب شفاء بالروح الواحد، ولآخر عمل قوات، ولآخر نبوة، ولآخر تمييز الأرواح، ولآخر أنواع ألسنة، ولآخر ترجمة الألسنة. ولكن هذه كلها يعملها الروح الواحد بعينه قاسماً لكل واحد بمفرده كما يشاء» (1كو 12: 9-11). وقال يوحنا «كل من هو مولود من اللَّه لا يفعل خطية» (1يو 3: 9). وقال المسيح «المولود من الروح هو روح» (يو 3: 6). ففي هذه الآيات نُسب إلى الروح القدس ما نُسب إلى اللَّه.*
*(2) نسبة الصفات الإلهية إليه، ومن ذلك أنه عارف بكل شيء، كما يتضح من الأقوال في إلهامه الأنبياء وإرشاده الرسل وفحصه أعمال اللَّه (إش 40: 13 ونح 9: 30 و1بط 1: 11 و2بط 1: 21 ويو 16: 13-15 و1كو 2: 9-11). وإنه قادر على كل شيء كما يتضح من الآيات التي تشير إلى اشتراكه في خلق العالم وفي الخلق الروحي، وإلى عمله أعمالاً فائقة الطبيعة، وإعطائه المواهب الروحية (تك 1: 2 وأي 33: 4 وزك 4: 6 ويوئيل 2: 28، 32 ويو 3: 5 وأع 2: 4 و16-21 ومت 12: 28 ورو 15: 19 و1كو 12: 8، 11). وإنه حاضرٌ في كل مكان. كما يتضح من الأقوال التي تدل على سكنه في كل مؤمن، ومكثه مع الكنيسة إلى الأبد (1كو 6: 19 ويو 14: 16، 17) وإنه أزلي بدليل قول الرسول «فكم بالحري يكون دم المسيح الذي بروحٍ أزلي قدَّم نفسه لله» (عب 9: 14). وقد دُعي «روح الحق» و«روح القداسة» و«روح الحياة» و«روح المجد» و«روح النعمة» و«روح الحكمة».*

*(3) نسبة أعمال اللَّه إليه، ومن ذلك الاشتراك في خلق العالم (تك 1: 2) والحلول على الأنبياء لإلهامهم (حز 11: 5 و1بط 1: 11 و2بط 1: 21) والقدرة على إقامة الأموات (رو 8: 11) وتجديد القلب (يو 3: 5) وتنظيم الكنيسة وإدارتها (أع 13: 2 و15: 28 و20: 28) والإنباء بالمستقبل (يو 16: 13) وإنارة قلوب البشر ومنحهم مواهب روحية (أف 1: 17، 18 و1كو 12: 7) وتقديس المؤمنين (2تس 2: 13).*

*(4) إعطاؤه الكرامة التي تحقُّ لله وحده، ومن ذلك ذكره مع الآب والابن في البركة الرسولية، ورسم المعمودية، وقول يوحنا «النعمة لكم والسلام من الكائن والذي كان والذي يأتي، ومن السبعة الأرواح التي أمام عرشه (أي الروح القدس) ومن يسوع المسيح» (رؤ 1: 4، 5). وقول بولس «لأن به (المسيح) لنا كلينا قدوماً في روحٍ واحد إلى الآب» (أف 2: 18 و4:4). وكل ذلك يدل على أن الكرامة المقدَّمة للروح القدس هي نفس الكرامة المقدمة للآب والابن. وقال المسيح «كل خطية وتجديف يُغفر للناس، وأما التجديف على الروح القدس فلن يُغفر للناس. ومَنْ قال كلمةً على ابن الإنسان يُغفر له، وأما مَنْ قال على الروح القدس فلن يُغفر له، لا في هذا الدهر ولا في الآتي» (مت 12: 31، 32). «فكم عقاباً أشد تظنون أنه يُحسب مستحقاً مَنْ داس ابن اللَّه وحسب دم العهد الذي قُدِّس به دنساً وازدرى بروح النعمة» (عب 10: 29). فالتجديف على الروح القدس والازدراء به من أكبر الخطايا وليس له مغفرة، لأنه تعمُّد مقاومة وإهانة الروح المبارك الذي هو وحده يرشدنا لطريق الخلاص ويجددنا.*
*9 - هل تغيّرت عقيدة الكنيسة عبر القرون في لاهوت الروح القدس؟*
** لم تتزعزع عقيدة الكنيسة في لاهوت الروح ولم يُعترض عليه في المباحثات اللاهوتية إلا قليلاً. ومنذ القرن الرابع إلى الآن ندر جداً مَنْ أنكر لاهوته. على أن منكري عقيدة التثليث اعترضوا على أقنوميته. وجعل المجمع النيقوي سنة 325م موضوع بحثه الخاص أقنومية الابن ولاهوته، ولم يتعرَّض لمسألة الروح القدس ولا لبيان أقنوميته ولاهوته. ولما أنكر مقدونيوس (مات سنة 362م) لاهوت الروح بحجة أنه قوة إلهية منتشرة في الكون، وليس أقنوماً متميّزاً عن الآب والابن قاومه أثناسيوس وباسيليوس وغريغوريوس النازيانزي وغيرهم، وأثبتوا لاهوت الروح القدس، إلى أن اجتمع المجمع الثاني (المسكوني) في القسطنطينية سنة 381م وصرَّح بلاهوته وأقنوميته، وأضاف إلى دستور الإيمان النيقوي عن الروح القدس «الرب المحيي المنبثق من الآب، الذي هو مع الآب والابن مسجودٌ له وممجد الناطق بالأنبياء» (انظر فصل 8 س 4) ثم أضاف مجمع الكنيسة الغربية في توليدو سنة 589م كلمة «الابن». وقد قاوم السوسينيون هذا التعليم وتعليم لاهوت الابن في القرن السادس عشر، غير أن ذلك لم يؤثر شيئاً في إيمان الكنيسة العامة.*

*10 - ما هو الرد على الذين زعموا أن الروح القدس ليس أقنوماً، لكنه مجرد قوَّة؟*
** ما أثبتناه في إجابة سؤال 7 بنصوص الكتاب المقدس من صفاته وأعماله وتميّزه عن الآب والابن وعلاقته بنا وعلاقتنا به وغير ذلك. فهو ليس مجرد قوة إلهية فعَّالة فينا، لأن القوة المجردة عن الأقنومية لا توصف بأنها ذات قداسة وحق وحكمة ومشيئة، وأنها تخاطِب وتُخاطَب حقيقةً. وقد جاء في الكلام على معمودية المسيح أن الروح القدس نزل عليه بهيئة جسمية مثل حمامة، وكان صوت من السماء قائلاً «أنت ابني الحبيب، بك سُررت» (لو 3: 22) وهو يدل على تميّز الروح الذي نزل من السماء عن الآب الذي تكلَّم في السماء، وعن الابن الذي كان على الأرض. ومن أمثلة ذلك صورة المعمودية، والبركة الرسولية، ووعد المسيح لتلاميذه بمعزٍّ آخر يرسله إليهم، وقول الرسول «لأن به (المسيح) لنا كلينا قدوماً في روح واحد إلى الآب». فإذا صحَّ في كل ما تقدم أن الآب والابن أقنومان فالروح القدس أيضاً أقنوم.*
*وفي الكتاب نصوص كثيرة ضد زعم السوسينيين أن الروح القدس مجرد قوة إلهية، منها قول الرسول إنه بالروح الواحد أُعطيت مواهب كثيرة (1كو 12: 4-11) مشيراً لإعطاء المواهب بالروح القدس، ومنها عمل القوات. فلو كان الروح القدس مجرد قوة لكان المعنى أن القوة التي هي إحدى المواهب قد منحت سائر المواهب! ومن أمثلة ذلك الآيات الآتية: «فرجع يسوع بقوة الروح» (لو 4: 14) «مسحه اللَّه بالروح القدس والقوة» (أع 10: 38) «لتزدادوا في الرجاء بقوة الروح القدس» (رو 15: 13) «بقوة آياتٍ وعجائب بقوة روح اللَّه» (رو 15: 19). «ببرهان الروح والقوة» (1كو 2: 4). فلو صحَّ مذهب السوسينيين للزم تفسير هذه الآيات هكذا: «فرجع يسوع بقوة القوة، ومسحه اللَّه بالقوة والقداسة والقوة القدوسة والقوة، ولتزدادوا في الرجاء بقوة القوة القدوسة وببرهان القوة والقوة» ولكان معنى صورة المعمودية «باسم الآب والابن والقوة القدوسة» ومعنى البركة الرسولية «نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح ومحبة الآب وشركة القوة القدوسة معكم إلى الأبد». وكان أيضاً الذي يجدّف على اللَّه يُغفر له وأما الذي يجدف على قوته فلا يُغفر له!*

*ومن المحتمل أن القول «بنفخته السماوات مسفرة» (أي 26: 13) «وروح الرب صنعني، ونسمة القدير أحيتني» (أي 33: 4) و«أين أذهب من روحك ومن وجهك أين أهرب؟» (مز 139: 7). يُراد به نفخة اللَّه أو نسمته أو روحه بمعنى قوته، دون الإشارة إلى الأقنوم الثالث. غير أن ذلك نادرٌ ووارد في الشعر خاصةً، وليس فيه ما يُضعف قوة الأدلة التي أوردناها لإثبات أقنومية الروح القدس.*

*11 - كيف نوفّق بين لاهوت الروح القدس وما جاء في الكتاب من أن الآب والابن أعطياه وأرسلاه وسكباه؟*
** الجوهر الإلهي واحد، والأقانيم ثلاثة متساوون في القدرة والمجد. غير أن بينهم تميُّزاً في عمل كلٍ منهم في الفداء، فالآب أرسل الابن، والآب والابن أرسلا الروح القدس، والابن أكمل مشيئة الآب وقدم نفسه ذبيحة ليوفي العدل الإلهي حقه. وعمل الروح القدس في الفداء هو إنارة البشر وتبكيتهم على الخطية وتجديدهم وتقديسهم، ولذلك دُعي نظامنا الحاضر (نظام الإنجيل) خدمة الروح (2كو 3: 8) لأهمية عمل الروح في هذا النظام. على أن هذا لا يمس شأن الأقانيم أصلاً، ولا ينفي ألوهية أحدٍ منهم، ولا اشتراكه في الجوهر الواحد الإلهي.*
*أما إعطاء الروح القدس وسكبه فهو مجازي، يدل على ما يُحدثه اللَّه فينا بواسطته من الأعمال الإلهية بحلوله في قلوبنا، وهو يشبه قول الرسول «البسوا الرب يسوع المسيح» (رو 13: 14) أي تشبَّهوا به، وقوله «لأن كلكم الذين اعتمدتم بالمسيح قد لبستم المسيح» (غل 3: 7).*

*12 - ما هي خلاصة الكلام في مسألة انبثاق الروح القدس؟*
** انظر فصل 8 س 4 و فصل 13 س 32. وقد اكتفى المجمع النيقوي بتلخيص التعليم في الروح القدس في جملة واحدة مختصرة في دستور الإيمان الذي أصدره. وزاد عليها المجمع القسطنطيني سنة 381م «المنبثق من الآب» (دون كلمة «والابن») ووضَّح التعاليم الجوهرية عن الروح القدس. فشرع اللاهوتيون من الكنائس الغربية (مثل أغسطينوس) أن يبيّنوا لزوم ذكر انبثاق الروح من الابن أيضاً لاعتقادهم بصدق ذلك، ولما رأوه من انضمام كثيرين من الهراطقة الأريوسيين إلى الكنيسة، واعتراضهم المبني على عدم ذكر انبثاق الروح القدس من الابن كما من الآب، ظانين أن هذا يقلل من شأن الروح القدس والابن أيضاً. ولذلك قررت تلك الكنائس في مجمع عقدته في توليدو بأسبانيا سنة 589م إدراج كلمة «الابن» بعد «المنبثق من الآب» في دستور الإيمان القسطنطيني بدون استشارة الكنائس الشرقية، ثم قُبل ذلك في الكنائس الغربية قانونياً وصدق البابا عليه. وأما الكنيسة الشرقية فأصرّت على رفضه في مجمع فرنسا الذي اجتمع أولاً في فرارا سنة 1438م، ثم انتقل إلى فلورنسا سنة 1439 حيث اتفق نواب الكنيستين الغربية والشرقية على عقيدة انبثاق الروح القدس من الآب بواسطة الابن. غير أن الكنيسة الشرقية نفسها رفضت ذلك الاتفاق. وأصرَّ الفريقان كل على رأيه. ولا شك أنه استبدادٌ من الكنيسة الغربية أن تضيف شيئاً جوهرياً لدستور الإيمان من جانبها وحده، وكان يجب عليها أن تستدعي لذلك مجمعاً قانونياً مسكونياً، لأن اختلاف الكنيسة الشرقية معها على ذلك نشأ أصلاً من عدم الاكتراث بها، لا من اختلاف اعتقادها، بدليل ميل الآباء اليونانيين مثل أثناسيوس وأبيفانيوس وباسيليوس وغريغوريوس وغيرهم قبل مجمع توليدو إلى الاعتقاد بالانبثاق من الآب والابن.*
*وعلى ما يظهر أن اعتقاد الغربيين أقرب إلى الصواب، بدليل عدم تمييز الكتاب بين علاقة كل من الآب والابن بالروح القدس، فيسمّيه «روح الآب» وأيضاً «روح الابن» ويذكر إرساله من الآب (يو 14: 26) وأيضاً من الابن (يو 16: 7) وأنه يُظهر لنا أمور الآب وأيضاً أمور الابن، وأن المسيح قال فيه «ذاك يمجدني لأنه يأخذ مما لي ويخبركم. كل ما للآب هو لي» (يو 16: 14، 15). وأسند الشرقيون اعتقادهم على قول المسيح «الذي من عند الآب ينبثق» (يو 15: 26). أما الغربيون فاستندوا على ما جاء من الآيات الدالة على العلاقة بين الابن والروح القدس مثل تسميته «روح المسيح» (رو 8: 9 و1بط 1: 11) و«روح يسوع» (أع 16: 7 انظر حاشية الإنجيل بالشواهد) و«روح يسوع المسيح» (في 1: 19) و«روح ابنه» (غل 4: 6). و«روح الرب» (أع 5: 9) ومنحه إياه لتلاميذه (يو 20: 22). وكل ما يعنينا هو اعتقادنا بأقنومية الروح ولاهوته ومساواته للآب والابن في الجوهر. أما هل الانبثاق هو من الآب وحده أو من الآب والابن معاً، فليس في طاقتنا تقديم إجابة قاطعة عنه، لأنه من الأسرار غير المُعلنة لنا بالوضوح. فيكون حكمنا في هذه المسألة من باب الترجيح.*
*13 - هل لكل أقنوم عملٌ خاص في إتمام الفداء، وما هو نصيب الروح القدس في ذلك؟*
** نعم، لأننا نتعلم من الكتاب المقدس أن الآب أرسل الابن والروح، وأن الابن أرسل الروح. ولم يُذكر أن الروح أرسل الآب أو الابن. وقد نُسب الاختيار والقضاء إلى الآب دون الابن والروح، ونُسِبت الكفارة إلى الابن دون الآب والروح، ونُسب التجديد إلى الروح دون الآب والابن. وهذا التميّز في العمل يختص بالأقنوم ولا يمس الجوهر الإلهي الواحد. أما نصيب الروح في عمل الفداء فهو تخصيص فوائد موت المسيح للمؤمنين بإنارتهم وإرشادهم وتجديدهم وبنيانهم وإعطائهم مواهب روحية. على أن الروح القدس يشترك في أعمال أخرى كالخليقة (تك 1: 2) والعناية (1كو 12: 4-6، 11). وغيرهما. وهذه الأعمال ليست منسوبة إليه نسبة خاصة كما هي منسوبة إلى الآب والابن.*

*14 - كيف قسم اللاهوتيون عمل الروح القدس؟*
** قسموه بطرق مختلفة:*
*(1) في ما يتعلَّق بالعمل بهم: (أ) عمله المختص بالمسيح، كاشتراكه في تهيئة جسده، وحلوله عليه طول حياته كما أنبأ إشعياء (إش 11: 2 و42: 1 و61: 1). وقد ذكر الإنجيل تحقيق تلك النبوات، فقد حلَّ الروح عليه عند معموديته، وأصعده الروح إلى البرية ليُجرَّب من إبليس، ورافقه طول حياته. (ب) عمله في الأنبياء وهو مساعدته لهم في الكلام والعمل، وإلهامهم وعصمتهم والوحي إليهم وإرشادهم في ما كتبوه من أسفار العهدين القديم والجديد. (ج) عمله في المؤمنين أفراداً، مثل مرافقته للكلمة في قلوبهم، وإنارتهم وتجديدهم وتعليمهم وإرشادهم وتقديسهم وتعزيتهم وتشجيعهم وتقويتهم، وشهادته لأرواحهم أنهم أولاد اللَّه. (د) عمله في الكنيسة، فقد حلَّ في المؤمنين يوم الخمسين، ثم أخذ يجمع المسيحيين الحقيقيين في كنيسة واحدة روحية يبنيها في الإيمان والتقوى، ويزيد عددها ويساعدها على الثبات أمام مقاوميها، وعلى بنيان ملكوت المسيح ببشارة الإنجيل في كل العالم، ويختار خدّامها ويعيّن لكلٍ منهم عمله، ويعطيه مواهب مخصوصة تمكنه من إتمام واجباته، ويحضر في اجتماعات الكنيسة لأجل العبادة والبحث في ما يخص بنيان ذلك الملكوت، ويبارك على مشروعات الكنيسة الخيرية لانتشار الإنجيل وتعليم الحق لجميع الأمم. وكثيراً ما يعمل بطريقة غير عادية في تحريك عواطف المسيحيين وحثّهم على الصلاة. وقد استيقظت الكنيسة بعمله هذا مراراً كثيرة من غفلتها، ونجحت في إقناع الناس بالحق، وإعادتهم إلى الإيمان المسيحي، لأن الروح رافق اجتهادها وبارك تعليمها.*

*(2) قسموا طبيعة عمل الروح القدس إلى: (أ) الإعلان وهو يعمُّ الوحي للأنبياء والرسل والكتبة الأطهار، وكشف الحقائق الروحية لعقول البشر وإقناعهم بها، وإرشادهم لفهم التعاليم الموحى بها. وهذا ما يُسمى غالباً بالإنارة الروحية. (ب) التجديد وهو «الولادة من فوق» وهو عمل سري في قلوبنا به نقوم من الموت الروحي ونرجع إلى اللَّه ونحيا حياةً جديدة روحية. وقد يتم التجديد بدون إدراك الحق، كتجديد الأطفال. لكنه يتم في البالغين بفعل نعمة اللَّه بواسطة التعليم والتبشير والانتباه العقلي للحق الديني. (ج) التقديس، وهو ما يعمله الروح في المؤمنين لتربيتهم في القداسة ونموهم في الفضائل والتقوى والاختبار الروحي. وهو يستعمل لذلك وسائط كثيرة فيجعل الحق مؤثراً فيهم ويرافقهم في حياتهم اليومية ويحوّل مصائبهم وأثقالهم واختباراتهم لخيرهم وبنيانهم وتقدمهم في الحياة الروحية ونموهم على الدوام في المعرفة، وفهم الحقائق الإلهية.*

*(3) قسموا عمل الروح القدس في بنيان الكنيسة إلى: (أ) خارجي: وهو ما عمله استعداداً لإقامة الكنيسة، و(ب) داخلي: وهو ما يعمله في قلب كل المؤمنين ليبني الكنيسة وينميها في الروحيات ويساعدها على أعدائها. ولما كان هذا التقسيم هاماً جداً، آثرنا أن ندرسه بالتفصيل.*
*15 - ماذا عمل الروح استعداداً لإقامة الكنيسة؟*
** قام بأربعة أعمال:*
*(1) أعلن إرادة اللَّه للبشر وما يطلبه منهم، وكشف طريق الخلاص لهم بأن أوحى بكتابة العهد القديم. قال بطرس (مشيراً إلى العهد القديم): «تكلَّم أناس اللَّه القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس» (2بط 1: 21). وأوحى بكتابة العهد الجديد بدليل قول بولس «الذي (المسيح) في أجيال أُخر لم يعرَّف به بنو البشر كما قد أُعلن الآن لرسله القديسين وأنبيائه بالروح» (أف 3: 5) وقال يوحنا «مَنْ له أذنٌ فليسمع ما يقوله الروح للكنائس» (رؤ 3: 6).*

*(2) رافق المسيح في حياته الأرضية وتمّم ما يختص بتجسده وحياته وموته كفارةً عن خطايا البشر. لقد سبق وألهم الأنبياء و«سبق فشهد بالآلام التي للمسيح والأمجاد التي بعدها» (1بط 1: 11). ولما حان ملء الزمان لمجيء المسيح وتهيئة جسده (عب 10: 5) حلَّ على مريم العذراء، ولذلك دُعي القدوس المولود منها ابن اللَّه. ثم أوحى إلى سمعان أنه لا يرى الموت قبل أن يرى مسيح الرب، ثم أتى به إلى الهيكل عندما دخل بالصبي يسوع أبواه ليصنعا له حسب عادة الناموس، فسبّح اللَّه وباركه على ذلك المنظر. ثم حلَّ على المسيح لإعداده ليتمم خدمته، فكان له «روح الحكمة والفهم والمشورة والقوة المعرفة ومخافة الرب» (إش 11: 2-4) ومسحه ليبشر المساكين ولينادي «بسنة مقبولة للرب» (إش 61: 1، 2). ثم حلَّ عليه على هيئة منظورة وقت معموديته لما بدأ خدمته الجهارية. ثم قاده إلى البرية ليلاقي المجرِّب، ورافقه أيضاً وهو عائد من هناك منتصراً. ثم قيل إن اللَّه مسحه بالروح القدس والقوة، وإنه «جال يصنع خيراً ويشفي جميع المتسلط عليهم إبليس، لأن اللَّه كان معه» (أع 20: 38). وبعد أن رجع بقوة الروح الذي أُعطي له بغير كيل (يو 3: 34) إلى الجليل، خرج خبرٌ عنه في جميع الكورة المحيطة و«كان يعلّم في المجامع ممجداً من الجميع» (لو 4: 14، 15). ولما عمل المعجزات رأى الناس «مجده، مجداً كما لوحيدٍ من الآب، مملوءاً نعمة وحقاً» (يو 1: 14). وهو نفسه نسب تلك الأعمال إلى الروح القدس (مت 12: 18، 28). وقد أعانه ذلك الروح المبارك على إتمام عمله العظيم الذي أتى لأجله أي موته كفارةً عن الخطية كما شهد بذلك الرسول بقوله «الذي بروح أزليّ قدَّم نفسه لله بلا عيب» (عب 9: 14).*
*(3) ساعد الرسل ليتمموا العمل الذي كلفهم المسيح به، فأرشدهم وقوّاهم. صحيح أن المسيح دعاهم لخدمته، وكان يعلّمهم ويدرّبهم مدة إقامته معهم، ولكنه عندما فارقهم «أوصى بالروح القدس الرسل الذين اختارهم» (أع 1: 2). وثبّت الروح القدس في قلوب التلاميذ كل ما علّمه المسيح لهم. وفي خطاب المسيح الأخير لتلاميذه حدّثهم عن أهمية عمل الروح واحتياجهم إليه، فقال إنه معلم الحق ومصدر التعزية، والذي يأتي من عنده ومن الآب ليحلَّ في قلوبهم (يوحنا 14-16) ويذكّرهم بكل ما قاله المسيح لهم (يو 14: 26). ويشهد له، ويُظهِر لهم أموراً آتية، ويتكلم فيهم حتى لا يكونوا هم المتكلمين بل روح أبيهم الذي يتكلم فيهم (مت 10: 20) وأنهم وهم يبشرون بالحق يتكلّمون لا بأقوالٍ تعلّمها حكمة إنسانية، بل بما يعلّمه الروح القدس (1كو 2: 13). ولما أرسلهم المسيح بعد قيامته قال لهم «اقبلوا الروح القدس» وكلَّفهم بعمل عظيم في الكنيسة (يو 20: 22، 23). وأمرهم أن يقيموا في مدينة أورشليم إلى أن يُلبَسوا قوةً من الأعالي (لو 24: 49). وقال لهم أيضاً بهذا المعنى «وأما أنتم فستتعمّدون بالروح القدس» (أع 1: 5). «وستنالون قوةً متى حل الروح القدس عليكم، وتكونون لي شهوداً في أورشليم وفي كل اليهودية والسامرة وإلى أقصى الأرض» (أع 1: 8). وحلّ عليهم الروح القدس بقوةٍ عظيمة، ونالوا موهبة التكلُّم بالألسنة، وابتدأوا يتممون خدمتهم بكل نشاط وحكمة، غير مكترثين بالاضطهاد ولا بالشيطان ولا بقوات هذا الدهر. وهكذا كان مصدر حكمة الرسل وفضائلهم.*

*(4) علّم مبادئ الدين المسيحي، من الصدق والاستقامة في كل قول وعمل. وفي قصة كرنيليوس القائد الروماني علّمنا أن اللَّه فتح باب الخلاص للأمم، لأن الروح أمر بطرس أن يذهب مع الرجال الثلاثة إلى كرنيليوس (أع 10: 19). ولما حضر بطرس في قيصرية وخاطب كرنيليوس وأنسباءه وأصدقاءه في شأن المسيح حلَّ الروح القدس على الجميع (أع 10: 44) وسكب عليهم مواهب مختلفة (أع 10: 46، 47). وهو الذي أرسل بولس وبرنابا ليبشرا بالإنجيل بين الأمم، بقوله للإخوة «افرزوا لي برنابا وشاول للعمل الذي دعوتُهما إليه» ثم قيل إنهما «أُرسِلا من الروح القدس» (أع 13: 2، 4). ثم رافق التلاميذ في كل أسفارهم، وملأ قلوب المؤمنين فرحاً، وأرشدهم وساعدهم في تنظيم الكنائس وانتخاب القسوس أو المشايخ (أع 13: 9، 52 و14: 23). ولما تباحثوا في شأن قبول الأمم ناموس موسى واجتمع المجمع الرسولي للنظر في ذلك، حكم الروح القدس في المجمع في هذه المسألة فقال أعضاء المجمع «لأنه قد رأى الروح القدس ونحن..« (أع 15: 28). وهكذا عمل الروح ليقيم النظام الإنجيلي في العالم.*
*16 - ماذا يعمل الروح القدس لبنيان الكنيسة؟*
** يقوم بسبعة أعمال:*
*(1) ينير: قال الرسول إن البشر «مظلمو الفكر ومتجنّبون عن حياة اللَّه لسبب الجهل الذي فيهم بسبب غلاظة قلوبهم» (أف 4: 18). أي أنهم في حالة الجهل والابتعاد عن اللَّه. ولذلك أخذ الروح القدس على نفسه أن ينير عقولهم بكلمة الحق الإلهي المعلَن للبشر إلى أن يتمكن كل إنسانٍ من أن يرى حالته كما هي، ويرى احتياجه إلى الوسائط المعيَّنة لخلاصه. ولا وسيلة للتخلص من تلك الجهالة إلا بهذا العمل الإلهي. ولما كانت كلمة اللَّه فعَّالة وكافية لتقشع ظلمة عقل الإنسان وتنيره وتوضح الحقائق له فيقدر أن يميّز الحق من الباطل ويغلب روح الضلال سُميت تلك الكلمة «سيف الروح».*
*(2) يُقنع سامع رسالة الإنجيل: يقنعه بأنه خاطئ تحت طائلة العقاب بمقتضى حكم شريعة اللَّه العادلة، وأنه يحتاج لمن ينقذه من غضب اللَّه الآتي. فالإقناع يتلو الإنارة، لأنه يجعل النفس تشعر باحتياجها، وبأنها بدون رحمة اللَّه في حالة الهلاك الأبدي كما قال المسيح: «ومتى جاء ذاك (الروح) يبكّت العالم على خطيةٍ وعلى برٍّ وعلى دينونةٍ» (يو 16: 8).*

*(3) يجدد: وهو عمل الروح القدس الخاص الذي به نولد ثانية ونبدأ حياة جديدة روحية. وأوضح المسيح هذا العمل الخطير في حديثه مع نيقوديموس (يو 3: 1-8). وسمَّاه بولس «تجديد الروح القدس» (تي 3: 5). وسمَّى الذين تجددوا في المسيح «خليقة جديدة» (2كو 5: 17). وهذه الولادة الروحية هي من أسرار الديانة المسيحية، لأننا لا نشعر بها إلا حين نجد أنفسنا في حياة روحية جديدة وقد كرهنا الخطية وأحببنا القداسة وآمنّا بالمسيح واخترنا طريق الصلاح، فنقول إذ ذاك كالإنسان الأعمى الذي نال البصر «نعلم شيئاً واحداً: : أننا كنا عمياناً والآن نبصر» وعند ذلك نمجد اللَّه على عمله فينا.*
*(4) يمنح التبني: سُمّي «روح التبني» (رو 8: 15). وهو الدخول في علاقة جديدة مع اللَّه بالولادة الروحية والإيمان بالمسيح، فنصير أولاده ليس لأنه خلقنا فقط، بل لأنه فدانا أيضاً. وبذلك نصير ورثة اللَّه ووارثين مع المسيح. وبما أن الروح القدس هو الذي يُدخلنا في هذه العلاقة، والذي يشهد لأنفسنا أننا أولاد اللَّه، ويعلّمنا أن نقول «يا أبا الآب» وبه نقترب إلى الآب فيكون «لنا قدوم في روح واحد إلى الآب».*

*(5) يقدّس: وهو فعله فينا، الذي به يطهّرنا من نجاسة الخطية ويجعلنا ننمو في القداسة والمعرفة وجميع الفضائل الروحية «اغتسلتم بل تقدستم بل تبررتم باسم الرب يسوع وبروح إلهنا» (1كو 6: 11). ويتمم الروح هذا العمل فينا بسيطرته على عواطفنا، ومرافقته لنا على الدوام، وإرشادنا (رو 8: 1-15) حتى تصير أجسادنا هياكل الروح القدس، ويحل روح المجد واللَّه علينا (1بط 4: 14) وبذلك يقوينا في الداخل ويكملنا وينمي فينا أثماره المباركة (غل 5: 22، 23 وأف 5: 18-21). وقد سُمي «روح النعمة» إشارةً لعمله في قلوبنا (عب 10: 29). و«روح القداسة» لأنه يقدسنا (رو 1: 4). و«المعزي» لأنه يعزينا في أحزاننا (يو 14: 26). و«روح الموعد القدوس» لأنه هو الذي يبلغ مواعيد اللَّه إلى قلوبنا، وهو أيضاً عربون إنجازها (أف 1: 13). وسُمي أيضاً «روح الرجاء» (رو 15: 13) ونتوقع الرجاء المبارك بالصبر والثبات حسب قول بولس «فإننا بالروح من الإيمان نتوقَّع رجاء بر» (غل 5:5).*

*(6) يرشد وينشّط ويقوي على إتمام كل واجباتنا: فهو الذي يُعِين ضعفاتنا، ويشفع فينا بحسب مشيئة اللَّه، ويرشدنا في الصلاة. «الروح أيضاً يعين ضعفاتنا، لأننا لسنا نعلم ما نصلي لأجله كما ينبغي، ولكن الروح نفسه يشفع فينا بأنّاتٍ لا يُنطق بها» (رو 8: 26). وقال يهوذا «مصلّين في الروح القدس» (آية 20).*
*(7) يقيم أجسادنا في القيامة المجيدة: لأنه «إن كان روح الذي أقام يسوع من الأموات ساكناً فيكم، فالذي أقام يسوع من الأموات سيحيي أجسادكم المائتة أيضاً بروحه الساكن فيكم» (رو 8: 11).*

*الروح القدس إذاً هو مصدر الحياة الروحية في الإنسان، ومصدر نموّها المستمر، إلى أن يصل المؤمن إلى حالة الكمال عند دخوله السماء وينال النصيب الأبدي المعيَّن لأولاد اللَّه. فيستحق الروح محبتنا وعبادتنا وشكرنا مع الآب والابن إلى الأبد.*
*17 - لماذا اعتُبر عمل الروح القدس في قلوب البشر من أسرار المسيحية؟*
** اعتُبر كذلك لسببين:*
*(1) لأن عمله الفعّال في البشر يتم بطريقة لا يمكننا أن ندركها بعقولنا. «الريح تهبُّ حيث تشاء وتسمع صوتها، لكنك لا تعلم من أين تأتي وإلى أين تذهب. هكذا كل من وُلد من الروح» (يو 3: 8). فكما أننا لا نقدر أن نرى الهواء، وإنما نستدل على وجوده من تأثيره ونتائج قوته، كذلك لا نقدر أن نرى الروح القدس، ولكن نستدل على وجوده من نتائجه وثماره في تغيير أفكارنا وإصلاح سيرتنا. ويشبه عمل الروح فينا تأثير العقل في الجسد، فالعقل يسيطر على الجسد ويحرّكه أو يستخدمه كما يشاء بطريقة لا نقدر أن ندركها. ويصدُق هذا أيضاً على تأثير أفكار إنسان على عقل إنسان آخر وحثّه وإقناعه بقوة فعالة. فكما أننا عاجزون عن إدراك هذه الأعمال، كذلك نحن عاجزون عن إدراك عمل الروح القدس فينا وتأثيره العظيم وتحويله أفكارنا متى شاء وكيفما شاء، وإظهاره الحق لنا وإقناعنا به وحثنا على اتّباعه. وإذا كان في طاقة الشيطان أن يحثنا على الشر ويغوينا ويلقي تجارب قوية في قلوبنا، أفليس في طاقة اللَّه أن يرشدنا إلى الحق ويحثنا على عمل الخير والصلاح بواسطة روحه القدوس؟ أما عجز أكثر البشر عن تعيين وقت تجديدهم وعدم شعورهم بحدوث تلك الولادة الروحية فليس دليلاً على عدم حدوثه، ولو أن المولود ثانية يقدر أن يتأكد ذلك مما يراه من ثمار الحياة الجديدة فيه، ومن تقدمه في معرفة اللَّه ومحبته، ومن الطهارة والقدرة على محاربة الخطية وغلبتها. وحالة الإنسان الجسدية تشبه ذلك، فهو لا يشعر بتكوين جسده ولا بولادته، ولكنه يتأكد أنه حي جسدياً من علامات الحياة الظاهرة فيه، ومن شعوره بشخصيته بين البشر مما يحصل عليه بالتدريج بعد ولادته. فالروح القدس ينير عقولنا ويرشدنا ويحثنا ويبنينا في المعرفة والقداسة بطريقة لا نقدر أن ندركها مطلقاً.*

*(2) يقترن تأثيره الإلهي ويشترك مع عمل الإرادة البشرية الحرة بطريقة تفوق إدراكنا. فالروح القدس يعمل ما يشاء في البشر ويؤثر فيهم إلى أن يختاروا ويعملوا بمشيئتهم الحرة كما يريد هو. وهو لا يجبرهم أن يعملوا ضد إرادتهم، بل بتأثيره اللطيف يجعلهم يريدون ويختارون نفس ما يريد هو، بطريقة لا تعارض حريتهم التامة، ولا تلاشي مسؤوليتهم في كل أعمالهم. وإذا قيل إن الإنسان في هذه الحالة لا يكون مسؤولاً عن إتمام واجباته الدينية، أجبنا: إن اللَّه يطلب منا أن نتمم باجتهادنا الذاتي نفس الواجبات التي نحتاج إلى مساعدة الروح القدس لإتمامها، فهو يأمر الإنسان أن يتوب ويؤمن ويعيش عيشةً صالحة، ويتحلى بالفضائل الدينية والأخلاقية، مع أنه لا يقدر على ذلك إلا بمعونة الروح القدس. ولا شك أن في ذلك سراً عظيماً نعجز عن إدراكه، فليس في طاقتنا أن نوضح اقتران فعل الروح بفعل الإرادة البشرية، وإن كنا متأكدين من وجودهما ولزومهما، ولزوم الاستناد على مساعدة الروح القدس لنقدر أن نتمم المطلوب منا. مع معرفتنا أن ذلك لا يخلّصنا من مسؤوليتنا أمام اللَّه. وقد حاول البعض التوفيق بين حرية الإنسان ومسؤوليته ولزوم فعل الروح القدس فيه، ولكن اجتهادهم لم يفِ بالمقصود، فمنهم من نبّر على قدرة الإنسان، ومنهم مَنْ نبّر على ضعفه بهدف إعفائه من كل مسؤولية. ويجب أن نحترس من الاعتقاد بقدرة الإنسان بدون معونة اللَّه، ومن الاعتقاد بضعف الإنسان إلى الحد الذي يرفع عنه التكليف والالتزام. ويعلّمنا الكتاب المقدس والعقل السليم أن الإنسان يجب أن يجتهد في إتمام أوامر اللَّه، ويشعر باحتياجه في ذلك لمساعدة الروح، ويتيقن أنه ينالها بالطلب منه بلجاجة، لأن الذي أمرنا بالإيمان والعمل قادرٌ ومستعدٌ على الدوام أن يُعِين ضعفاتنا.*


*18 - ما هي معمودية الروح القدس؟*

** هناك سبعة شواهد في العهد الجديد ذكرت معمودية الروح القدس، جاءت أربعة منها في البشائر الأربع، وهي تقارن بين معمودية يوحنا المعمدان للتوبة ومعمودية المسيح بالروح القدس. وهذه الأربعة هي: مر 1: 8 ولو 3: 16 ومت 3: 11 ويو 1: 33. هذا بالإضافة إلى ثلاث إشارات أخرى لمعمودية الروح القدس في أعمال 1: 5 حيث يطبق ما قاله يوحنا المعمدان عن المسيح الذي يعمد بالروح القدس على ما كان متوقعاً حدوثه في القريب العاجل، أي في يوم الخمسين. والإشارة الثانية في أعمال 11: 16 حيث يربط الرسول بطرس بين ما حدث في بيت كرنيليوس وما حدث في يوم الخمسين إتماماً لوعد الآب.*
*وهذه الشواهد الستة تشير إلى معمودية الروح القدس باعتبارها اختباراً يمثل بداية تعامل الروح القدس مع المؤمنين. وهو ما يحدث مع كل المؤمنين عند قبولهم عمل نعمة اللَّه فتدخل حياتهم إلى مجال جديد يسود فيه الروح القدس ويحيي علاقتهم مع اللَّه. *
*أما الشاهد السابع فقد جاء في 1كو 12: 13 في القول: «بروح واحد اعتمدنا لجسد واحد». ويردُّ بها الرسول على دعاوى أهل كورنثوس بتمييزهم عن غيرهم بسبب مواهب الروح القدس.*
*وهناك ثلاث روابط ظاهرة تميز قبول الأفراد لعمل نعمة اللَّه: الرابطة الكنسية ومظهرها قبول المعمودية بالماء، والرابطة الشخصية ومظهرها التوبة والإيمان، والرابطة الإلهية ومظهرها معمودية الروح القدس. *
*وليس في العهد الجديد ما يؤيد أن معمودية الروح القدس هي اختبار ثانٍ بعد الخلاص يميز أو يبرهن دخول المؤمنين إلى مستوى أعلى من الإيمان. ولكن الثابت أن جميع المؤمنين يحتاجون إلى زيادة إيمانهم بحلول الروح القدس في قلوبهم عند قبولهم عمل نعمة اللَّه بالخلاص.*

*19 – هل تكرر اختبار يوم الخمسين؟*
** هناك شواهد على أن الامتلاء بالروح القدس تكرر بعد يوم الخمسين:*
*(1) امتلأ بطرس من الروح القدس ليجاوب على أسئلة رئيس الكهنة (أع 4: 8). *
*(2) اختبره بعض المؤمنين المضطهَدين «ولما صلّوا تزعزع المكان الذي كانوا مجتمعين فيه، وامتلأ الجميع من الروح القدس، وكانوا يتكلمون بكلام اللَّه بمجاهرة» (أع 4: 31). ولا يقول إنهم تكلموا بألسنة، ولو أن المكان تزعزع. وكانت نتيجة هذا الاختبار أنهم نالوا شجاعة في الكرازة، وزادت وحدتهم الروحية.*
*(3) اختبره بعض المؤمنين في السامرة بعد أن وضع بطرس ويوحنا الأيادي عليهم، ولم يكن الروح القدس قد حلَّ على أحد منهم (أع 8: 16). ولا يسجل لنا الوحي أية ظواهر خارقة صاحبت هذا الحلول، ولا كلاماً بألسنة.*
*(4) حل الروح القدس على شاول الطرسوسي بعد تجديده (أع 9: 1-9، 17) فامتلأ وعاد إليه البصر، ثم اعتمد بالماء، ولم يكن هناك كلام بألسنة.*
*(5) انسكبت موهبة الروح القدس على الأمم، وحلَّ الروح القدس على كل الذين كانوا يسمعون الكلمة في بيت كرنيليوس (أع 10: 44، 45) وتكلموا بألسنة وعظموا اللَّه (آية 46).*
*(6) امتلأ بولس من الروح القدس وهو يحدِّث باريشوع (أع 13: 9).*
*(7) «وأما التلاميذ فكانوا يمتلئون من الفرح والروح القدس» (أع 13: 52). *
*(8) حل الروح القدس على نحو 12 تلميذ في أفسس، كانوا قد اعتمدوا من المعمدان، ولكنهم لم يكونوا قد سمعوا عن الروح القدس، فعمَّدهم الرسول بولس ووضع يديه عليهم فامتلأوا من الروح القدس، وتكلموا بألسنة، وتنبأوا (أع 19: 1-7).*

*21 – هل وُصف اختبار الامتلاء بتعبيرات أخرى؟*
** نذكر منها الأوصاف التالية:*
*(1) ختم الروح (2كو 1: 22 وأف 1: 13).*
*(2) أخذ (قبول) الروح (غلاطية 3: 2).*
*(3) الامتلاء بالروح (أف 5: 18).*
*(4) تجديد الروح (تي 3: 5).*
*(5) نوال الموعد (عب 6: 12 و10: 36).*

*22 – ما هي مواهب الروح القدس؟*
** يمنح الروح المؤمنين مواهب طبيعية ومواهب فوق طبيعية، كما يشاء هو، لا كما يطلبون هم. والهدف أن صاحب الموهبة يخدم إخوته بما منحه اللَّه، كما يطلب خدمة من منحه اللَّه موهبة لم ينلها هو. والمواهب تكمل القديسين، وتعمل الخدمة، وتبني جسد المسيح (أف 4: 12). *
*وقد وردت في العهد الجديد أربع قوائم تحوي عشرين موهبة، في رومية 12: 6-10 و1كورنثوس 12: 4-10، 28 وأفسس 4: 11، 12 و1بطرس 4: 10، 11. وقد ردت موهبة النبوة فيها كلها (4 مرات) وموهبة التعليم ثلاث مرات في القوائم الثلاث الأولى، وموهبة الخدمة مرتان في رومية وبطرس الأولى، وموهبة الرسول مرتان في كورنثوس الأولى وأفسس، وموهبة التدبير مرتان في رومية وكورنثوس الأولى، وموهبة الوعظ مرة واحدة في رومية، ووردت موهبتا الرعاية والتبشير مرة واحدة في أفسس، ووردت ثلاث مواهب مرة واحدة في رومية هي الرحمة والمحبة والعطاء، ووردت تسع مواهب مرة واحدة في كورنثوس الأولى هي: الأعوان والحكمة والعلم والإيمان والشفاء وعمل القوات وتمييز الأرواح والألسنة وترجمة الألسنة. *
*ويوصي الرسول بولس المؤمنين يجدّوا للمواهب الحسنى، وأراهم طريقاً أفضل، هو المحبة (1كو 12: 31). فقد يختلف أصحاب المواهب في ما بينهم، وقد يفتخرون بمواهبهم، وقد يضنّون باستخدامها لخدمة غيرهم، فتعصمهم محبتهم لله والناس من كل هذه المخاطر.*
*23 – ما هو ثمر الروح القدس؟*
** يذكر الوحي تسع ثمرات للروح القدس، يجب أن يحصل كل مؤمن عليها كلها. وهذا بخلاف المواهب التي لا يحصل المؤمن عليها كلها. وثمر الروح في علاقة المؤمن بالرب هو محبة وفرح وسلام، وفي علاقته بإخوته من البشر هو طول أناة ولطف وصلاح، وفي علاقة المؤمن بنفسه هو إيمان ووداعة وتعفف (غلا 5: 22، 23).*


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2011)

*الفصل السادس عشر*

*قضاء الله*

*1 - ما هو قضاء اللَّه؟*
** قضاء اللَّه هو قصده الأزلي، غير المتغيِّر، حسب رأي مشيئته الذي به سبق فعيَّن لأجل مجده كل ما يحدث. فإن اللَّه منذ الأزل، حسب رأي مشيئته الكلية وحكمته وقداسته المطلقة، وعلمه السابق قد قضى بكل ما يحدث قضاء اختيارياً لا يتغيَّر. ولم يصبح اللَّه بذلك منشئ الخطية، ولم يغتصب إرادة خلائقه، ولم ينزع حرية الأسباب الثانوية ولا إمكان حدوثها، بل بالأحرى ثبَّتها. ويشمل قضاء اللَّه كل ما وقع وكل ما سيقع من الحوادث، مع أسبابها وشروطها ومتعلّقاتها ونتائجها، وهو يجعلها محققة الحدوث لأن اللَّه قصد أن تكون كذلك. وهو قضاءٌ واحدٌ أزلي، فإذا ورد ذكره بصيغة الجمع (أقضية) كان ذلك باعتبار مفاعيله ومتعلقاته (رو 8: 28 وأف 1: 11 و3: 11).*
*وهذا القضاء يختص بما هو خارج عن الطبيعة الإلهية، فاللَّه لم يقضِ مثلاً بأن يكون قدوساً، أو ثلاثة أقانيم في جوهر واحد، ولكن قضى بما عمل أو بما سيعمله، أو بما سمح أو سيسمح بحدوثه خارج نفسه. فيتعلَّق القضاء: (1) بعمل اللَّه نفسه كالخلق والعناية والفداء. و(2) بأعمال الخلائق العاقلة الحرة في دائرتهم الخاصة. وليس القضاء ما قُضي به، لأن القضاء هو القصد الأزلي، والمقضيُّ به هو إتمام المقصود به. وليس القضاء فرضاً على المخلوقات العاقلة كشريعة إلهية تجب طاعتها، لأنه ليس أمراً إلهياً موجَّهاً إلى الإرادة التي تنفِّذ. فعلاقة القضاء بالخطية ليست كعلاقة السبب بالنتيجة، وإن عمَّ قضاء اللَّه كل الحوادث من خير أو شر. فلم يقضِ اللَّه على أحدٍ من البشر أو الملائكة المسؤولين أمامه بأن يخطئ، ويوجه ذلك القضاء إليه على سبيل إعلان المشيئة الأزلية. إنما قضى بأن يسمح بحدوث الخطية باختيار الشخص المسؤول، لأن اللَّه لا ينشئ الإثم. أما القداسة فلا شك في أنه يقضي بها بقصد حث الإنسان عليها، وكذلك يقضي بالوسائط التي توصّل إلى المطلوب، لا إجباراً بل مساعدةً للإنسان، لأن الإنسان يقدر من تلقاء نفسه أن يخطئ، ولكنه لا يقدر أن يتَّقي اللَّه ويرغب في القداسة ويدركها بدون مساعدة النعمة الإلهية. ويُعرَف قضاء اللَّه بالخلاص بالانتخاب أو الاختيار أو التعيين. والقضاء عام، يشمل نصيب كل مخلوقٍ عاقلٍ.*
*2 - هل يحق لنا أن ننسب للَّه مقاصد ثابتة؟*
** نعم. بل إن ذلك ضروري لأنه من مقتضيات الحكمة الإلهية. فإن كان الإنسان الحكيم لا يشرع في عملٍ دون قصد وغاية، فبالأَوْلى أن اللَّه أحكم الحكماء لم يشرع في أعماله العظيمة التي تحتاج على الدوام إلى عنايته، مثل الخليقة والفداء بدون قصد سابق سامٍ، ووَضْع نظام لتنفيذه. وهذا الاعتقاد يريح عقولنا أكثر جداً من نسبة كل شيء إلى الصدفة أو إلى فعل القوانين الطبيعية، لأن الكون بدون سلطان اللَّه المطلق عليه وإجرائه مقاصده بالحكمة والثبات يكون في أسوأ حال.*
*ومن النصوص الإلهية التي تعزّي المؤمنين «مخبِرٌ منذ البدء بالأخير، ومنذ القديم بما لم يُفعل، قائلاً: رأيي يقوم وأفعل كل مسرتي. داعٍ من المشرق الكاسر. من أرضٍ بعيدة رجل مشورتي. قد تكلمتُ فأُجريه. قضيتُ فأفعله» (إش 46: 10، 11). وقول المرنم «أما مؤامرة الرب فإلى الأبد تثبت. أفكار قلبه إلى دور فدور» (مز 33: 11). وقول الحكيم «في قلب الإنسان أفكارٌ كثيرة، لكن مشورة الرب هي تثبت» (أم 19: 21). وقول دانيال «هو يفعل كما يشاء في جند السماء وسكان الأرض، ولا يوجد من يمنع يده، أو يقول له ماذا تفعل؟» (دا 4: 35). والقول «ليفعلوا كل ما سبقَت فعيَّنَت يدك ومشورتك أن يكون» (أع 4: 28). «معلومة عند الرب منذ الأزل جميع أعماله» (أع 15: 18). «الذي فيه أيضاً نلنا نصيباً، معيَّنين سابقاً حسب قصد الذي يعمل كل شيء حسب رأي مشيئته» (أف 1: 11). «أنت مستحق أيها الرب أن تأخذ المجد والكرامة والقدرة، لأنك أنت خلقتَ كل الأشياء، وهي بإرادتك كائنة وخُلقت» (رؤ 4: 11). فهذه الآيات تشير إلى مشيئة الرب ومشورته وإرادته وقصده، وإلى ثباتها جميعها وعدم إمكان مقاومتها. ويؤيد هذا نبوات الوحي التي تحقَّقت بحذافيرها، مما يبرهن معرفة اللَّه السابقة بالحوادث المستقبلة بحسب مقاصده الثابتة.*
*ويعلّمنا الكتاب المقدس أن هذا يوافق العقل السليم لأسباب كثيرة، نذكر أربعة منها:*
*(1) علم اللَّه السابق: فإنه عَرف منذ الأزل كل ما يحدث في العالم، لا بالصدفة، ولا بمعرفة السبب والنتيجة، ولا بتغيير إرادة البشر، فلا شيء من هذه مستقل عن الحكمة الإلهية، ولا شيء أزلي إلا اللَّه. فلا سبب للعلم السابق إلا قصد اللَّه الأزلي. فاللَّه يعلم بوقوع الحوادث المستقبلة لأنه حقَّق حدوثها بقضائه. فإن قيل إن سبب العلم السابق هو قضاء اللَّه بخلق العالم مقيَّداً بشرائع طبيعية غير متغيرة، لا قضاؤه بالحوادث عينها، قلنا: إن علة العالم هي اللَّه نفسه لأنه الأزلي الوحيد. وعلمه السابق أن خلْق العالم على تلك القوانين يحقق الحوادث الناشئة عنها، فيكون القضاء بذلك كله هو القضاء بكل ما يحدث. فالنتيجة واحدة، والبرهان حق، سواء التفتنا إلى القضاء بالحوادث أو القضاء بالخلق وبما ينشأ عنه بالضرورة، إذ القضاء بقوانين عاملة في العالم هو القضاء بما يقع بها. وهكذا يشمل قضاء اللَّه الخلق وما ينشأ عنه، وما يفعله العقلاء باختيارهم. لكن الخالق غير مسؤول عن الشرّ الذي يرتكبه الإنسان المخيَّر. على أن قضاء اللَّه يشمل أعمال المسؤولين المخيّرين إما قصداً وإما سماحاً.*
*(2) الحكمة الإلهية: فإنها تقتضي قصداً سابقاً وتدبيراً موافقاً لتتمم هدفها في أعمال البشر. فاللَّه لا يتصرف بأحوال الناس بدون قصد سابق يتفق مع حكمته.*
*(3) عدم تغيّره: لأن ما يعمله اللَّه يستحيل أن يكون عن غير قصد سابق، لأن علمه وقدرته وكماله لا يزيد ولا ينقص. فلا بد أنه قصد منذ الأزل أن يعمل كل ما عمله وما سيعمله. وهذا هو القضاء بعينه.*
*(4) الصلاح الإلهي: لأنه إن لم يكن كل ما يحدث نتيجةً للقضاء الإلهي، فهو قد حدث إما بالصدفة بلا نظام، وإما بإرادة المخلوقات. ومستحيل أن يترك اللَّه سعادة الكون ونصيب العقلاء لصدفة أو للإرادة المخلوقة مستقلة عن إرادته السامية الكاملة الحكيمة الوافرة الصلاح. فمقتضيات الصلاح الإلهي توجب أن اللَّه لا يهمل مصالح العالم.*
*فنفي القول بقضاء اللَّه يطعن كثيراً في صفات اللَّه، كالقدرة على كل شيء، والعلم بكل شيء، والصلاح غير المتناهي، والحكمة الفائقة، ويستلزم أن اللَّه بلا ترتيب، تحيط به المشاكل وهو خالٍ من السلطان ناقص العناية. وهذا يرفع عن البشر كثيراً من وجوب الخضوع والشكر له، وينزع من قلوبهم الإيمان والاتكال والرجاء، ويجعلهم مديونين بالفضل لغيره!*
*3 - لماذا يصعب على العقل البشري أن يبحث هذا الموضوع؟*
** لأننا قاصرون عن إدراك العلاقة بين اللَّه غير المحدود والعالم المحدود، وبين سلطان اللَّه المطلق وحرية الخلائق العاقلة، خاصةً العلاقة بين وجود الخطية وقداسة اللَّه وحكمته وصلاحه وقدرته، ونحو ذلك من الصعوبات التي تُرى في كل أنظمة علم اللاهوت التي تعلّم وجود اللَّه وحكمه الأخلاقي وحرية الإنسان كفاعلٍ أخلاقي مخيَّر. وقد شغلت هذه المسائل عقول الفلاسفة في كل عصر. ولا ننكر ما في هذا من الصعوبة، لكننا نستند في فهمها وحلها على تعليم الكتاب وإرشاد روح اللَّه القدوس.*
*4 - ما هي القضايا الرئيسية في تعليم القضاء؟*
** (1) معرفة اللَّه السابقة بكل الحوادث، لأنه قضى بها منذ الأزل.*
*(2) قضاء اللَّه بكل الحوادث المستقبلة التي تصدر منه مباشرةً، أو تحدث بوسائط ثانوية طبيعية، أو التي هي من أعمال البشر والملائكة الاختيارية، شراً كانت أم خيراً.*
*(3) إتمام اللَّه قضاءه بطُرق مختلفة، إما بقدرته مباشرةً كما في الخلق الأصلي، أو باستخدام الأسباب الثانوية التي تعمل بموجب شرائع طبيعية، وإما بواسطة العاملين المخيَّرين الأحرار، أو على سبيل الحث والاستخدام، أو على سبيل السماح بما يشاء. ولا فرق في كل هذه الطرق من جهة تأكيد وقوع الحوادث ويقينية إتمامها.*
*(4) قضى اللَّه بالوسائط كما قضى بالنتائج، وقضاؤه بالسبب كما قضى بالنتيجة. وقضاؤه بأحوال إتمام الحوادث وشروطها كما قضى بالحوادث نفسها. وقضاؤه بالوسائل كما قضى بالغايات المقصودة بها.*
*(5) قضاء اللَّه يؤكد وقوع المقضي به، وأن يكون إتمامه ليس منه مباشرةً، بل بواسطة ما يستخدمه لذلك بعنايته في حينه.*
*(6) قضاء اللَّه واحد يعم كل الأمور بقصدٍ واحد أزلي.*
*5 - ما هو الفرق بين قضاء اللَّه السابق وعلمه السابق؟*
** قضاء اللَّه السابق هو تعيينه لكل ما يحدث في كل زمان، وهو يختص بمشيئته. وعلمه السابق هو معرفته منذ الأزل بكل ما يحدث في كل زمان، وهو يختص بحكمة اللَّه غير المحدودة. فالقضاء السابق يجعل الحوادث محقَّقة الوقوع، والعلم السابق يراها محقَّقة الوقوع. والعلم السابق مبني على القضاء السابق، فيعلم اللَّه الحوادث لأنه قضى بحدوثها.*
*ويعلم اللَّه بسابق علمه الخلق والأسباب الطبيعية والشرائع المنظمة والحوادث الواقعة والنتائج المتوالية، لأنه قضى بها جميعاً. فهي كلها من تدبيره، وعلى ذلك يكون إنكار القضاء إنكاراً لعلم اللَّه السابق، لأن سبق العلم غير مستقل عن القضاء. فقد عرف اللَّه مثلاً بسقوط آدم لأنه قضى بسقوطه. فالعلم السابق بأمرٍ محقق الوقوع هو نتيجة القضاء به. وإلا فعلمه ليس بسابق ولا لاحق.*
*6 - ماذا يتضمن تعريف قضاء اللَّه الذي قدمناه في السؤال الأول من هذا الفصل؟*
** يتضمن: (1) غاية قضاء اللَّه هي إظهار مجده.*
*(2) قضاء اللَّه كلي الحكمة والقداسة.*
*(3) إنه يتعلق بقصدٍ واحد أزلي.*
*(4) إنه حر ومستقل ومطلق، وليس له علة سوى مشيئته.*
*(5) إنه يشمل كل حوادث الكون.*
*(6) إنه غير متغير.*
*(7) لم يَصِر اللَّه بذلك منشئ الخطية، ولا يُجبر إرادة خلائقه، ولا ينزع حرية الأسباب الثانوية ولا إمكان حدوثها، بل يثبّتها.*
*7 - كيف يتضح أن القصد الأصلي في قضاء اللَّه هو إظهاره مجده؟*
** يقول الكتاب المقدس إن الهدف من كل شيء هو إظهار مجد اللَّه. فهو غاية خلق السماوات والأرض، فإن كل الأشياء هي من اللَّه وبه ولأجله (رو 11: 36). والسماوات تذيع مجده والفلك يخبر بأعمال يديه (مز 19: 1). وقال اللَّه لموسى «فتُملأ كل الأرض من مجد الرب» (عد 14: 21). ومجد اللَّه هو غاية أعمال عناية اللَّه، سواءٌ كانت تأديباً للناس أم مكافأةً. وعلى ذلك قال اللَّه «من أجل نفسي أفعل، لأنه كيف يُدَنَّس اسمي؟ وكرامتي لا أعطيها لآخر» (إش 48: 11). «صنعتُ لأجل اسمي لكي لا يتنجس أمام عيون الأمم» (حز 20: 9). ومجد اللَّه أيضاً غاية عمل الفداء ومنح النعمة (1كو 1: 26-31 وأف 1: 6-12). وقد وضع الرب يسوع أمامه هذا الهدف فقط، ففعل كل شيء لمجد اللَّه، وطلب من تلاميذه أن يحيوا ويعملوا لأجل ذلك. وبما أن اللَّه غير محدود، وكل الخلائق كلا شيء أمامه، كان تمجيده بإعلان طبيعته وصفاته الكاملة أعظم الأهداف، والواسطة العظمى لنوال غايات أخرى مثل خير البشر وسعادتهم.*
*8 - كيف نتحقق أن قضاء اللَّه كلي الحكمة والصلاح والقداسة؟*
** من قول الرسول «حسب قصد الذي يعمل كل شيء حسب رأي مشيئته» (أف 1: 11) أي أن كل ما جرى وما سيجري ناشئ عن رأي مشيئة اللَّه، ويدل على حكمته وصلاحه وقداسته، وعلى أن تلك الصفات غير محدودة فيه (مز 33: 11 وأي 12: 13 وأم 19: 21). وعجزنا عن فهم أعمال اللَّه فهماً كاملاً لا يدل على نقص تلك الصفات فيه، كما أن عدم إدراكنا ذاته وصفاته الطاهرة لا يدل على عدم وجود تلك الصفات فيه ولا على نقصها.*
*9 - ما معنى وحدة قضاء اللَّه وأزليته، وما هي الأدلة على ذلك؟*
** المقصود بوحدة قضاء اللَّه هو أن كل الحوادث التي وقعت والتي ستقع كانت لدى اللَّه منذ الأزل، وأنه قضى في الأزل بما حدث منذ بدء الزمان إلى الآن، وبما هو حادث تحت النظام الحاضر بكل تغيراته، وبما سيحدث إلى الأبد، وأن سبب حدوث أمرٍ في وقتٍ ما سببه أن ذلك الوقت هو المعيَّن له في قضاء اللَّه. فيكون قضاء اللَّه واحداً لا أقضية كثيرة، ولا متجددة حسب مقتضيات الأحوال. والحوادث المختلفة التي لا تُحصى هي أقسام قصد واحد عام أزلي، لأن اللَّه غير محدود في طبيعته، ولا يكون ذا كمالٍ إذا كانت مقاصده متجددة، بمعنى أنه يقصد الآن ما لم يقصده سابقاً. وحاشا أن نقول ذلك! ولما كان هذا القضاء الوحيد يتضمن أموراً كثيرة، بعضها مرتبط ببعض، جرت العادة أن نتكلم فيه كأنه أقضية كثيرة متوالية. وذكر الكتاب أحكام اللَّه ومقاصده وأقضيته بصيغة الجمع تنازلاً لإفادة عقولنا. ولإيضاح وحدانية قصد اللَّه الذي يتضمن كل أمور الخليقة والعناية والفداء نقول: إذا رأينا قصراً واسعاً ذا أجنحة عديدة تتصل بعضها ببعض، عرفنا أنه واحدٌ وإن كثرت أجنحته، وأن المهندس قبل الشروع في بنائه صوَّر في ذهنه قصراً واحداً، مع أنه قصد أن يبنيه من أجنحة كثيرة متصلة ببعضها.*
*والمقصود بأزلية قضاء اللَّه هو أنه منذ الأزل، لأنه لما كان اللَّه كاملاً كان غير ممكن أن يكون له مقاصد في وقتٍ لم تكن له في وقتٍ آخر، لأنه يرى النهاية منذ البدء، فأقسام الزمان لا تأثير لها في اللَّه الأزلي الأبدي. ونتعلم من الكتاب المقدس أن جميع الحوادث هي إظهار قصد اللَّه الأزلي. قال الرسول إن خلاص البشر «حسب قصد الدهور الذي صنعه في المسيح يسوع ربنا» (أف 3: 11). وقال إن المؤمنين اختيروا «في المسيح قبل تأسيس العالم» (أف 1: 4 و2تي 1: 9). وقال عن المسيح إنه كان معروفاً ذبيحةً سابقاً قبل تأسيس العالم، ولكن قد أُظهر في الأزمنة الأخيرة من أجلنا (1بط 1: 20، 21). وقال المسيح إنه في يوم الدينونة يقول للذين عن يمينه «تعالوا يا مباركي أبي، رِثوا الملكوت المعَدّ لكم منذ تأسيس العالم» (مت 25: 34). وجاء أيضاً «بل نتكلم بحكمة اللَّه في سر. الحكمة المكتومة التي سبق اللَّه فعيَّنها قبل الدهور لمجدنا» (1كو 2: 7). «معلومة عند الرب منذ الأزل جميع أعماله» (أع 15: 18). «اللَّه اختاركم من البدء للخلاص بتقديس الروح وتصديق الحق» (2تس 2: 13) «على رجاء الحياة الأبدية التي وعد بها اللَّه المنزَّه عن الكذب قبل الأزمنة الأزلية» (تي 1: 2). ولا يناقض الكتاب المقدس هذا التعليم، فقد ذكر أحياناً قصداً من مقاصد اللَّه تابعاً لقصد آخر، أو ناشئاً عن أفعال البشر. فكثيراً ما يعبّر عن الأمور حسبما تظهر لنا لا كما هي بالحقيقة، كقوله «أسس السماوات» مع أننا نعرف أن السماوات غير مرتكزة على أساس. ويوافق ذلك حكم العقل السليم الذي يرى أن اللَّه أزلي الوجود وكلي الحكمة وكامل المعرفة ومقاصده أزلية. وواضح أن الاعتقاد بعدم أزلية مقاصده يؤدي إلى أن معرفته تزيد على الدوام، وهذا لا يليق باللَّه، ولا يوافق كماله الأزلي في المعرفة والصلاح والقدرة غير المحدودة.*
*10 - كيف تثبت أن قضاء اللَّه حر (أي اختياري ومستقل) ومطلق (أي ليس له سبب سوى مشيئته)؟*
** لما كان اللَّه عاقلاً مختاراً وكلي الحكمة والقدرة كان قضاؤه اختيارياً ناشئاً عن مجرد مشيئته، دون أن يضطره إليه سبب خارجي. مثال ذلك أنه لما اختار اللَّه أن يخلق العالم كان يمكنه لو شاء أن يختار أن لا يخلقه، أو أن يخلقه بنظام آخر. وهكذا قصد كل ما قصده باختياره لا بالاضطرار. قال الرسول إن اللَّه يعمل كل شيء حسب رأي مشيئته (أف 1: 11). أي الرأي الناشئ من مشيئته لا من مشيئة غيره.*
*وقولنا إن قضاء اللَّه مستقل يعني أنه يقضي دون احتياج إلى شريك أو مشير في قضائه. أما نحن فقد تكون مقاصدنا مستقلة، وقد تكون بمشورة غيرنا ومشاركتهم. ولكن اللَّه متعالٍ جداً فوق ذلك «لأن مَنْ عرف فكر الرب، أو مَنْ صار له مشيراً؟» (رو 11: 34) «هوذا اللَّه يتعالى بقدرته. مَنْ مثله معلماً؟ مَنْ فرض عليه طريقه، أو مَنْ يقول له قد فعلت شراً؟» (أي 36: 22، 23). «مَنْ قاس روح الرب ومَنْ مشيره يعلّمه؟ مَنْ استشاره فأفهمه وعلَّمه في طريق الحق، وعلّمه معرفةً وعرَّفه سبيل الفهم؟» (إش 40: 13، 14).*
*وقصدنا بأن قضاء اللَّه مطلق هو أنه غير مقيَّد، ولا يتوقف على أمرٍ آخر، لأنه إن كان اللَّه لا يعتمد على نفسه اعتماداً مطلقاً في أموره، بل ينتظر حدوث شيء غير مقضيٍّ به أو عدم حدوثه، ما أمكن أن يكون قضاؤه أزلياً! ويقول الكتاب إنه «يفعل كما يشاء في جند السماء وسكان الأرض» (دا 4: 35 ومز 135: 6) وإن «منه وبه له كل الأشياء» (رو 11: 36). ونتعلم من الكتاب أن جميع مقاصد اللَّه حتى ما كان منها في شأن خلاص البشر ناشئة عن رأي مشيئته، فإنه يرحم مَنْ يشاء، ويخلّصنا ليس بأعمالنا بل بنعمته، وقد اختارنا للخلاص حسب مشيئته المطلقة (مت 11: 26 ورو 8: 29، 30 و9: 15-18 وأف 1: 5).*
*11 - ما معنى أن قضاء اللَّه فعَّال ومحتوم به، وما هي الأدلة على ذلك؟*
** قضاء اللَّه يجعل حدوث الأمر المقضي به مؤكداً، فما قضى به لا بد أن يحدث، سواء قضى أن يفعله هو أم قضى أن يسمح بحدوثه، لأنه قد قضى أن يفعل بعض الأمور وأن يسمح بحدوث غيرها. فالخير يفعله هو والشر يسمح بحدوثه. فقد قضى منذ الأزل أن الشيطان يجرب أبوينا الأوَّلين، وأنهما يسقطان، وأن اللَّه يرسل ابنه ليموت لأجل الخطاة. ومن الأدلة على هذا:*
*(1) كمال اللَّه الذي يمنع أن تكون له مقاصد يصعب تنفيذها، فالإنسان ينفذ ما يقصده ما لم يكن ناقص الحكمة أو القدرة على إجرائه، أو إن كان متقلب الآراء. ولكن اللَّه منزَّه عن هذه النقائص، وهو الحكيم القدير على كل شيء، الذي ليس عنده تغيير ولا ظل دوران (يع 1: 17). *
*(2) وحدة قضاء اللَّه، فلما كان قضاء اللَّه يعم كل الأمور كانت جميع مقاصده مرتبطةً ببعضها. فإذا أمكن أن واحداً منها لا يقع أمكن أن الكل لا يقع، فيبقى النظام ثابتاً.*
*(3) شهادة التاريخ، الذي يرينا أن الأمور متوقفة على بعضها، وأن الحوادث العظيمة تنشأ أحياناً عن أسباب جزئية، وهذا يبرهن أن كل الأمور، صغيرة وكبيرة، هي مرتبة ومعيَّنة في قضاء اللَّه.*
*(4) حُكم اللَّه السياسي والأخلاقي يستلزم ذلك، فلو لم يكن قضاؤه نافذاً لزال اليقين في حكمه، ووقع الشك في إتمام كل النبوات والمواعيد والتهديدات الإلهية، وتقوّض كل أساس الثقة باللَّه، وصارت الأمور موكولةً للصدفة.*
*(5) حكم العقل السليم الذي يدرك أن عدم إتمام أحد مقاصد اللَّه لا بد أن يكون إما لأنه قد تركه عمداً، أو لأن مانعاً قد حال دون ذلك. وكلاهما لا يليق باللَّه، لأن الأول يدل على نقص الحكمة والثاني على نقص القدرة.*
*(6) شهادة الكتاب المقدس : (أ) الآيات التي تشير إلى أن قضاء اللَّه مطلق لا يتغير (عد 23: 19 وحز 24: 14 وإش 46: 10 ومز 33: 11 وأي 23: 13 وأم 19: 21 ولو 22:22 وأع 4: 28). (ب) الآيات التي تقول إنه وضع حدود مساكننا، وإن أيامنا وشعور رؤوسنا محصاةٌ عنده (مت 10: 29، 30 ولو 21: 18 وأم 16: 33 وأع 27: 34). (ج) الآيات التي تدل على أن لا شيء يقدر أن يقاوم مقاصده، ومن ذلك قول النبي «رب الجنود قد قضى، فمَنْ يبطل؟ ويده هي الممدودة، فمَنْ يردُّها؟» (إش 14: 27). «من اليوم أنا هو ولا منقذ من يدي. أفعل ومَنْ يردُّ» (إش 43: 13). (د) التعاليم التي تستلزم نفوذ مقاصد اللَّه، فكل عمل الفداء مبني على هذا الأساس، فمن المحال أن اللَّه يدبّر فداءً عظيماً ولا يؤكد إجراءه، وأن يرسل ابنه إلى العالم ويترك نتائج إرساله غير محقَّقة. فللَّه قصد في إبداع الكون، وإتمام ذلك القصد لا شك فيه، وكل ما في قضاء اللَّه سيحدث لا محالة.*
*12 - ما هو الفرق بين ما قصد اللَّه أن يتممه وما قصد أن يسمح بحدوثه؟*
** الأول هو ما قصد اللَّه إتمامه إما بنفسه أو بأسباب ثانوية، والثاني هو ما قصد أن يسمح لعاملين مخيّرين أحرار من البشر أو الملائكة أن يعملوه حسب رغبة قلوبهم. ومن أمثلة الأول حركات الأجرام السماوية، فإنه قضى أن الأرض تدور حول الشمس في نحو 365 يوماً، وهو يتمم هذا بما سنَّه لها من القوانين الطبيعية. وينسب الكتاب المقدس هذه الأسباب الثانوية لقدرة اللَّه وفعله في الكون. ومن هذا عمل روح اللَّه في أرواحنا بواسطة الحث والتعليم والإرشاد، خاصةً في تجديد قلوبنا. وكل ذلك بدون تعطيل حرية إرادتنا الأخلاقية التي هي من شرائع الحياة الروحية.*
*ومن أمثلة الثاني سماح اللَّه بحدوث الخطية. فإنه لا يعمل في إنسان ولا في ملاك أن يريد وأن يعمل الشر، غير أنه يسمح له به. وقضاؤه بالسماح به يجعله مؤكد الحدوث. والقضاء بالسماح يدل أولاً على أن اللَّه قصد أن لا يمنع الشر. وثانياً أنه قصد أن يجعل له حداً ويتسلط عليه، بدليل ما نراه كثيراً من تحويله إياه واسطةً للخير. ولا شك في أنه أخيراً يحوّل كل الشر إلى خيرٍ يؤول لمجده حسب قول المرنم «لأن غضب الإنسان يحمدك» (مز 76: 10).*
*13 - بماذا يتفق تعليم الكتاب المقدس في تأكيد قضاء اللَّه وتعليم القَدَر، وما هي أوجه الاختلاف بينهما؟*
** يتفقان في القول بتأكيد حدوث الأمور، ويختلفان في كل ما عدا ذلك. فتعليم القَدَر هو أن كل الأمور مؤكدة الحدوث لأن الشرائع لا تتغيَّر، بل تجري مجراها بدون تمييز عقلي وبقوةٍ لا تُقاوم، وبدون نظر إلى النتائج.*
*ولكن الكتاب المقدس يعلّمنا أن تأكيد حدوث ما قضى اللَّه به مبني على وجود أب إلهي قادر قدوس محب، قضى بحكمته وسلطانه وحسب رأي مشيئته ولأجل غايات حسنة كل ما يحدث في الكون الذي خلقه، وأنه في إتمام ذلك يطلب الخير الأعظم والمجد الأسمى، ويستعمل أفضل الوسائط، ويراعي حرية خلائقه العاقلة، ولا يجبر أحداً. ويستعمل أسباباً ثانوية بدون أن يخالف طبيعتها أو ينقص من شأنها. فالفرق بين هذا وذاك كالفرق بين الإنسان وآلة ميكانيكية، أو كالفرق بين أعمال الإرادة الحرة في المخلوق العاقل وأعمال الطبيعة التي تجري حسب قوانين المادة.*
*14 - ما هو الفرق بين القضاء المطلق والقضاء المقيَّد، ومن أي نوع منهما قضاء اللَّه؟*
** القضاء المطلق هو ما لا يتوقف على شرطٍ، والقضاء المقيد هو ما يتوقف على شرط وقوع حادثةٍ غير مقضيٍّ بها ولا مؤكدة الحدوث. فقضاء اللَّه من النوع المطلق، لأنه لا يتوقف على أعمال البشر، ولا على أسباب طبيعية، ولكنه يشملها بمعنى أنها داخلة فيه، لأنها وسائط وآلات لإتمامه. ولا يليق أن ننسب إلى اللَّه القضاء المقيد لما يأتي:*
*(1) قضى اللَّه بكل الشروط والوسائط والعلاقات التي تنفذ قضاءه. مثال ذلك أنه قضى بخلاص الإنسان، وقضى أيضاً بكل ما يتعلق به من إنارة قلبه وتجديده وتعليمه الحق ومساعدته على الإيمان والاتكال على المخلّص، كقول الرسول «الذين سبق فعيَّنهم فهؤلاء دعاهم أيضاً» وقِس على ذلك كل ما قضى به (2تس 2: 13 و1بط 1:1، 2 وفي 2: 13 وأف 1: 4 و2: 8 و2تي 2: 25 وخصوصاً أع 27: 22، 31).*
*(2) قضاء اللَّه أزلي وغير متغير، والقضاء المقيَّد قابل للتغيير وغير مؤكد الحدوث (إش 14: 24، 27 و46: 10 ومز 33: 11 وأم 19: 21 ورو 9: 11 وأف 3: 11 وأع 2: 23 و3: 18).*
*(3) القضاء المقيد يحط من سلطان اللَّه ويجعله في إجراء حكمه في الكون مقيداً بأعمال خلائقه التي هي خارجة عن قضائه (عند القائلين بالقضاء المقيد). وكل ذلك يخالف تعليم الكتاب أن اللَّه ذو سلطان مطلق، وليس من يقاوم إرادته (مز 115: 3 و135: 6 ودا 4: 35 ورو 9: 15-18).*
*(4) يعلِّم الكتاب المقدس أن قضاء اللَّه ناشئ من مجرد مسرته ورأي مشيئته، وأنه يعم أعمال البشر الحرة، ويؤكد حدوثها ونتائجها (إش 30: 13، 14 وأف 1: 5، 11 ورو 9: 11 ومت 11: 25، 26 وأف 2: 8 وأع 4: 27، 28). واعترض البعض بأنه لما كانت بعض المواعيد والتهديدات تحت شروط كان قضاء اللَّه كذلك، وينتج منه أنه غير مؤكد. فنجيب أن القضاء ليس كتلك المواعيد والتهديدات، لأنه يحيط بالسبب والنتيجة، أي بالأمر المقضي به وبشروطه معاً. وينتج من ذلك أنه لا يتوقف على شرط، بل الشرط داخل فيه.*
*15 - كيف تثبت أن قضاء اللَّه يشمل كل حوادث الكون بدون استثناء؟*
** تقع بعض الحوادث لأسباب طبيعية، ويقع بعضها بفعل فاعل حرّ الاختيار، ومنها ما هو صالح وما هو شرير. ونتعلم من الكتاب المقدس أن اللَّه سبق فعيَّن كل ما يحدث، سواءٌ كان حدوثه اضطرارياً أو اختيارياً، وسواء كان صالحاً أم شريراً. أي أن كل الحوادث داخلة في قصد اللَّه، ولا بد من وقوعها (أي 14: 5 وأم 16: 33 وإش 46: 10، 11 ودا 4: 34، 35 ومت 10: 29، 30 وأع 2: 23 و4: 27، 28 و15: 18 و17: 26 وأف 1: 10، 11 و3: 10، 11 ورؤ 17:17). وأنه قضى بالوسائط كما قضى بالغاية المقصودة (2تس 2: 13 و1بط 1: 2 وأف 1: 4 وأع 27: 23، 24، 31). وقضى بكل ما يظهر لنا أنه حدث بالصدفة أو بدون تعيين منه (أم 16: 33 وتك 45: 8 و50: 20 وخر 12: 36 وعد 9: 12 ويو 19: 36 ومز 34: 20). وقضى بأعمال الناس الصالحة (أف 2: 10). وبأعمالهم الشريرة بمعنى أنه سمح بها (مز 76: 10 وأم 16: 4 وأع 2: 23 و4: 27، 28 ورو 9: 17 و1بط 2: 8). وقضى بموت كل إنسان (أي 14: 5 ومز 39: 4 ومت 10: 30 ويو 7: 30). ولا يناقض ذلك أن اللَّه أطال حياة حزقيا 15 سنة بعد ما أخبره أنه سيموت (إش 38: 1-5) لأن قول الرب لحزقيا «إنك تموت ولا تعيش» لا يدل بالضرورة على أن اللَّه قد قضى بموته في ذلك الوقت، لأن القرينة تُرينا أن ذلك المرض لو تُرك لذاته يُميت حزقيا. أما قضاء اللَّه فهو أنه ينقذه من ذلك المرض استجابةً لصلواته، ويطيل حياته 15 سنة.*
*ويتبيَّن مما يأتي أن قضاء اللَّه يشمل كل حوادث الكون بدون استثناء:*
*(1) من وحدة المقاصد الإلهية: فإن قضاء اللَّه الواحد الثابت الأزلي أُظهر فعلاً في أزمنة متوالية، وهو يحوي كل ما يتعلق بالخليقة والعناية والفداء. ولا يقبل العقل أن جزءاً من هذا النظام يُترك بدون قضاء اللَّه، خاصةً إذا كان له تأثير عظيم في الكل.*
*(2) إننا نهين كمال اللَّه إذا اعتقدنا أن اللَّه لا يضع نظاماً يشمل كل الحوادث، أو أنه لا يقدر أن يُجري قصده بدون أن ينزع الاختيار الذي وهبه لخلائقه.*
*(3) من عموم حكم اللَّه: فإن الكتاب يعلّمنا أن اللَّه يتسلط على كل الأمور حتى أصغرها، وهذا يستلزم أن قضاء اللَّه عام، وأن كل ما يفعله أو يسمح بحدوثه قد قضى به سابقاً، وأنه لا يمكن أن يحدث شيء لم يعلمه قبلاً. وإذا كان قد علمه فإنه كان قد قضى به أيضاً.*
*(4) من تأكيد إجراء حكم اللَّه: فإن كل الحوادث مرتبطة معاً، واللَّه يفعل بوسائط. فإن كانت الوسائط غير مقضي بها أيضاً ضاعت كل ثقة بوقوع الحوادث. مثال ذلك: لما قضى اللَّه بفداء الإنسان قضى أيضاً بإرسال المسيح وتجسده وآلامه وموته وقيامته، وعطية الروح القدس، وتجديد شعبه وتوبتهم وإيمانهم. والإنباء بحوادث مستقبلة، وبما يتعلق بها من الأمور التي تظهر لنا أنها عرضية أو جزئية يؤكد لنا أن قضاء اللَّه يشمل كل الأشياء كبيرة كانت أم صغيرة، فجاء في الكتاب المقدس أن اللَّه يعمل كل شيء حسب رأي مشيئته. وقوله «كل شيء» غير مقيَّد، بل هو شامل. ونتعلم أيضاً أن ما يظهر لنا أنه يحدث عرضاً، مثل وقوع القرعة وإصابة السهم وسقوط العصفور وإحصاء شعور رؤوسنا هو قضاء اللَّه الأزلي.*
*(5) من إتمام النبوات: فإن إتمام نبوة أنبأ بها اللَّه سابقاً دليل على سبق علمه الذي يتوقف على سَبْق قضائه. وإنباؤه بأمور مستقبلة الحدوث يتوقف على أعمال البشر الحرة. وإتمام تلك الأمور دليل على أن قضاءه يشمل كل الأسباب الثانوية، لأنه لما كانت كل الحوادث تتعلق بعضها ببعض، كان القضاء بواحدة منها يوجب بالضرورة القضاء بسلسلة الحوادث التي تسبقها، مع جميع أسبابها ومتعلقاتها وشروطها. وهكذا كل ما أنبأ به من النبوات الكثيرة المشهورة الواسعة المعنى والممتدة إلى كل الدهور.*
*(6) من نصوص الكتاب المقدس الصريحة: مثل القول «هذا أخذتموه مسلَّماً بمشورة اللَّه المحتومة وعلمه السابق، وبأيدي أثمة صلبتموه وقتلتموه» (أع 2: 23). «لأنه بالحقيقة اجتمع على فتاك القدوس يسوع، الذي مسحتَه، هيرودس وبيلاطس البنطي مع أمم وشعوب إسرائيل، ليفعلوا كل ما سبَقَت فعيَّنَت يدك ومشورتك أن يكون» (أع 4: 27، 28). «أليس عصفوران يُباعان بفلسٍ، وواحدٌ منهما لا يسقط على الأرض بدون أبيكم؟ وأما أنتم فحتى شعور رؤوسكم جميعها محصاة» (مت 10: 29، 30). «وصنع من دم واحد كل أمةٍ من الناس يسكنون على كل وجه الأرض، وحَتَم بالأوقات المعينة وبحدود مسكنهم» (أع 17: 26). «أنتم قصدتم لي شراً، أما اللَّه فقصد به خيراً، لكي يفعل كما اليوم، ليحيي شعباً كثيراً» (تك 50: 20). «وهو يفعل كما يشاء في جند السماء وسكان الأرض، ولا يوجد من يمنع يده، أو يقول له: ماذا تفعل؟» (دا 4: 35). «الذي فيه أيضاً نلنا نصيباً، معيَّنين سابقاً حسب قصد الذي يعمل كل شيء حسب رأي مشيئته» (أف 1: 11).*
*ويُجري اللَّه قضاءه بثلاث طرق، وهي: (أ) العمل، كما في الخليقة، و(ب) السماح، كما في السقوط والخطية، و(ج) التسلط ليحوّل الشر إلى الخير، أو يقيّده ليضبط نتائجه، كما في موت المسيح الذي حوّله إلى ينبوع خير لا يوصف للبشر، ووضّح فيه محبته، وسيتمجد به أيضاً.*
*16 - ما هو الدليل على أن اللَّه قضى بأعمال الناس الاختيارية منذ الأزل؟*
** تعليم الكتاب المقدس، الذي يقول إن اللَّه وعد بإعطاء إيمان وقلوب جديدة، وإنه يكتب شريعته على قلوب شعبه، وإنه يعمل فيهم أن يريدوا وأن يعملوا من أجل المسرة، وإنه يُرجع الأمم إليه، ويملأ العالم من الساجدين الحقيقيين للمسيح. وذلك يستلزم أنه قضى بكل تلك الأمور، وهي جميعها تتم بأعمال الناس الاختيارية. ومن هذا القبيل أيضاً تعليم الكتاب أن أعمال الناس الشريرة داخلة في قضائه كالمقدسة، بدليل قوله «هذا أخذتموه مسلَّماً بمشورة اللَّه المحتومة وعلمه السابق، وبأيدي أثمة صلبتموه وقتلتموه» (أع 2: 23). «لأنه بالحقيقة اجتمع على فتاك القدوس يسوع الذي مسحته هيرودس وبيلاطس البنطي مع أمم وشعوب إسرائيل ليفعلوا كل ما سبقَت فعيَّنَت يدك ومشورتك أن يكون» (أع 4: 27، 28). «وابن الإنسان ماضٍ كما هو محتوم، ولكن ويلٌ لذلك الإنسان الذي يسلّمه» (لو 22:22). فمع أنه قضى سابقاً أن يسوع يُسلَّم صرَّح اللَّه بالويل للذي أكمل ذلك القضاء. فنتعلم من هذا أن قضاء اللَّه السابق ومسؤولية الإنسان يجتمعان في أمر واحد بدون تناقض. قيل في سفر الرؤيا «لأن اللَّه وضع في قلوبهم أن يصنعوا رأيه، وأن يصنعوا رأياً واحداً، ويعطوا الوحش ملكهم حتى تكمل أقوال اللَّه» (رؤ 17:17 انظر أيضاً رو 9: 17 و1بط 2: 8).*
*ولا شك أن صلب المسيح هو أعظم الخطايا، ولكن اللَّه قضى به منذ الأزل. فتواريخ العالم هي مظاهر قضاء اللَّه، ولكن أكثرها أخبارٌ بخطايا الناس، فلا يقدر أحدٌ أن يقرأ قصة يوسف في سفر التكوين بدون أن يتحقق أن كل ما حدث له قد حدث بالقصد الأزلي. وأما حسد إخوته وبيعهم إياه وحبسه ظلماً في مصر، فكانت جزءاً من قضاء اللَّه. قال يوسف لإخوته «أرسلني اللَّه قدامكم ليجعل لكم بقية في الأرض، وليستبقي لكم نجاةً عظيمة. فالآن ليس أنتم أرسلتموني إلى هنا بل اللَّه. وهو قد جعلني أباً لفرعون وسيداً لكل بيته ومتسلطاً على كل أرض مصر» (تك 45: 7، 8). وما يصدق على تاريخ يوسف يصدق على كل التواريخ، فكلها تُظهر القصد الأزلي. وذلك واضح في الأمة اليهودية واضطهادات الأشرار للكنيسة في قرونها الأولى التي جعلها اللَّه حسب قصده الأزلي وسيلةً لانتشار الإنجيل بأكثر سعة وسرعة. ولو ظن المؤمنون أن اللَّه لم يقضِ منذ الأزل بكل ما يحدث لزالت ثقتهم به، ولكنهم لم يزالوا ولن يزالوا في الطمأنينة في ظله وإرشاده، لأنه يملك ويعمل حسب مسرته في السماء وعلى الأرض» (دا 4: 35). *
*ويدرك عقل الإنسان هذه النتيجة متى تأمل هذا الموضوع، لأنه يرى أن كل الحوادث هي سلسلة، كل حلقة منها مرتبطة بما قبلها وبما بعدها، وأن للإرادة البشرية الحرة فعلاً عظيماً في مجرى الأمور. فلو لم يكن للَّه سلطان مطلق على تلك الأعمال الاختيارية لعجز عن ضبط ما يرتبط بها، وما كان حكمه إلا سلسلة وسائط جديدة وتغييرات عديدة ليتغلّب على ما يعترض إتمام مقاصده من أعمال الناس الحرة الخارجة عن دائرة قضائه، وكانت أيضاً معرفته تتجدد وتزداد كلما أحدث فاعلٌ مختار عملاً لم يكن ضمن قضائه الأزلي، فتتغير مقاصده وغاياته على الدوام. وكذلك كانت النبوة بالمستقبل مستحيلة. ولكن تحقيق النبوات الكثيرة تحقيقاً دقيقاً، في أعمال الأشرار والصالحين تؤكد قضاء اللَّه الأزلي، كما حدث مع الفراعنة ونبوخذنصر وكورش وغيرهم (انظر تك 45: 5 ويش 11: 20 و1صم 2: 25 و2صم 16: 10 و1مل 12: 15، 24 و2مل 24: 2، 3، 20 ومز 76: 10 وإش 10: 5، 15 و45: 7 ودا 4: 34، 35 وعا 3: 6 وأع 2: 23 و4: 27، 28 و15: 18 و17: 26 ورو 9: 15، 18 و11: 33 وأف 1: 10، 11 وعب 4: 13).*
*17 - ما هو اعتراض الأرمينيين والسوسينيين على دخول أعمال الناس الحرة في قضاء اللَّه، وما هو الرد عليه؟*
** قالوا إن اللَّه لم يقضِ بأعمال الخلائق المختارين الأحرار. غير أن الأرمينيين سلّموا بسبق علم اللَّه لتلك الأعمال، ولكنهم أنكروا أنه قضى بها. وأما السوسينيون فأنكروا القضاء بها ومعرفته إياها سابقاً أيضاً. والقولان مناقضان لأقوال الكتاب المقدس، فإننا نتعلم من الكتاب أن معرفة اللَّه السابقة لكل الحوادث مؤسسة على قضائه إياها، لأن العلم السابق يتوقف على اختيار اللَّه أعماله حسب قصده، لأن بين علمه بكل ما هو ممكن الحدوث، وعلمه بكل ما يقصد إحداثه فرقاً. وهذان النوعان يشملان كل علم اللَّه. فلا صحة لما قاله مولينا اليسوعي الأسباني (مات سنة 1601م) إن هناك نوعاً ثالثاً بينهما، وهو علم اللَّه بما سيحدث وهو لم يقضِ به، وسماه العلم المتوسط، فيكون أصل هذا العلم المخلوقات لا الخالق، ويلزم عنه أن اللَّه جهل ذلك إلى أن عرفه من أعمال الخليقة، وذلك مستحيل (انظر فصل 12 س 34).*
*وهذا ما يقوله الكتاب المقدس في هذا الشأن:*
*(1) شرور البشر موضع اعتبار القضاء الإلهي، ومن أمثلة ذلك أعمال أولاد عالي (1صم 2: 25) وعمل شمعي (2صم 16: 10، 11) وأخيتوفل (2صم 17: 14) والكلدانيين (2مل 24: 2، 3، 20) ويربعام (1مل 12: 15، 24) وأمصيا (2أي 25: 20) ونبوخذنصر (إر 25: 9 و51: 20) وبيلاطس وهيرودس (أع 4: 27، 28).*
*(2) حين يفعل البشر باختيارهم مقاصدهم الذاتية يتممون قضاء اللَّه. ومن أمثلة ذلك هدد الأدومي ورزون بن أليداع (1مل 11: 14، 23) وداود حين أحصى بني إسرائيل (2صم 24: 1) وفول وتغلث فلاسر (1أي 5: 26) والماديون حين هاجموا بابل (إش 13: 17) والمصريون (مز 105: 25) والعشرة القرون حين أعطوا المُلك للوحش (رؤ 17:17).*
*(3) وقوع الناس في الخطأ لا يخالف قضاء اللَّه بل يوافقه، رغم عدم موافقة اللَّه على الخطأ (أي 12: 16-25 وحز 14: 9 و2تس 2: 11، 12).*
*(4) ينسب الكتاب أحياناً قساوة قلوب الأشرار إلى اللَّه، وإن كانت هذه القساوة نتيجة أفعالهم الاختيارية. ولكن المعنى لا يدل على أن هذه القساوة من عمل اللَّه مباشرةً، بل تدل على سماحه بها بوسائط ثانوية، ولذلك تُنسب النتيجة إليه ويُقال إنه قضى بها (إش 6: 9، 10 و29: 10 ورو 11: 7، 8 وخر 4: 21 و7: 3، 13، 14، 22 ورو 9: 18). وكل هذا لا يدل على أن اللَّه منشئ الخطية، بل على أن أعمال الناس سواء كانت صالحة أم شريرة غير خارجة عن قصده، وهو يحوّل كل شيء ليتمم غايته المقدسة.*
*18 - كيف يتضح أن قضاء اللَّه غير متغيِّر؟*
** لما كان تغيُّر المقاصد ينشأ إما عن نقص الحكمة أو عن نقص القوة، ولما كان اللَّه غير محدود في هاتين الصفتين (وفي غيرهما) كان من المحال أن يحدث شيء غير منتظر عنده، يجعله يغيّر مقاصده الأصلية، أو يمنع إجراءها، لأن كمال معرفته وحكمته يجعل كل تغيير غير ضروري، كما أن كمال قدرته يجعله دائماً قادراً أن يتمم ما قصده، كما أن صدقه يجعله يتمم ما عيَّنه ووعد به (أي 23: 13 وإش 46: 10 و1صم 15: 29 و2تي 2: 13 وعب 6: 17، 18). ويقول الكتاب «ليس عنده تغيير ولا ظل دوران» (يع 1: 17). «أما مؤامرة الرب فإلى الأبد تثبت. أفكار قلبه إلى دور فدور» (مز 33: 11). «قد حلف رب الجنود قائلاً: إنه كما قصدت يصير وكما نويت يثبت» (إش 14: 24). «اذكروا الأوليات منذ القديم، لأني أنا اللَّه وليس آخر، الإله وليس مثلي. مخبرٌ منذ البدء بالأخير ومنذ القديم بما لم يُفعل، قائلاً: رأيي يقوم وأفعل كل مسرتي» (إش 46: 9، 10). فالشرائع الطبيعية إعلان دائم لعدم تغير مقاصد اللَّه، وكذلك ثبوت الشرائع الأخلاقية التي تدرب عقول الناس وضمائرهم. فحكم اللَّه الطبيعي والأخلاقي ثابت كله، لأنه مؤسس على عدم تغيُّر مقاصده.*
*19 - هل عدم تغيُّر قضاء اللَّه ينافي حرية إرادة الإنسان ومسؤوليته؟*
** لا. فقد قضى بكل ما يحدث قضاءً اختيارياً لا يتغير. إلا أنه لم يصبح اللَّه بذلك منشئ الخطية، ولم تُغتصب إرادة خلائقه، ولم تُنزع حرية الأسباب الثانوية ولا إمكان حدوثها، بل بالأحرى تتثبَّت. وقال المسيح عن يهود عصره إنهم عملوا بإيليا كل ما أرادوا، وإن ابن الإنسان أيضاً سوف يتألم منهم (مت 17: 22). على أنهم بإتمامهم تلك النبوة قد صلبوا ابن الإنسان بإرادتهم الحرة دون إجبار. وجاء في الكتاب المقدس ذكر القضاء الإلهي والعمل الحر معاً (أع 2: 23 مع مت 26: 4).*
*وتغيُّر قضاء اللَّه يناقض العقل السليم، فلا يمكن أن يقضي اللَّه بالويل على أحد لأجل شرٍ أُجبر عليه، لأن ذلك لا يليق بعدل اللَّه. ولا نجد في الكتاب محاولة توفيقٍ بين قضاء اللَّه ومسؤولية الإنسان، مما يدل على أن أهل الوحي لم يروا في الأمر مشكلة. والحقيقة أن القضاء بالأمر هو غير إتمامه، لأن المقضي به ربما تم بفعل اللَّه، وربما تم بفعل المخلوق المختار. فمجرد القضاء بالأمر لا يجبر الفاعل عليه. فالقضاء كالعلم السابق وتأكيد حدوث الحادث، لا يسلب الحرية. فاللَّه حر في عمل الخير، والإنسان حر في عمل الشر. والقضاء يشمل العملين. والقضاء لا يعيّن أصل الأمر، إنما يؤكد حدوثه، فهو لا يمس حرية الإنسان بمعنى أنه يسلبها، لكنه يحيط بها وبأعمالها. ولكن يجب تمييز الفرق بين تأكيد حدوث المقضي به والإجبار عليه. فقضاء اللَّه ليس سبب المقضي به، لأن سببه قد يكون إما إرادة اللَّه وإما إرادة البشر الحرة. فالقضاء وإتمامه لا يمس حرية الإرادة، ولا يجبر الفاعل، سواء تم بإرادة اللَّه أم بإرادة البشر.*
*وواضح أن بين معرفة اللَّه الأمور المستقبلَة ومعرفة البشر فرقٌ عظيم، فكل الأمور عند اللَّه مؤكدة، وأما عند البشر فهي غير معروفة وغير مؤكدة، وليس في طاقة العقل البشري أن يعرف المستقبل معرفةً مؤكدة لأن المستقبل خارج عن دائرة قدرته، ولكنه ضمن قدرة اللَّه. فالذي خلق قضى، وقضاؤه في إتمام كل أمر يوافق طبيعة ذلك الأمر. فما قضى به في دائرة الطبيعة المادية قضى بحدوثه بواسطة القوانين الطبيعية، وهذا اضطراري. وما قضى به في دائرة الشخصية الإنسانية العاقلة الحرة قضى بحدوثه بواسطة شرائع عقلية ووفقاً للعقل والإرادة الحرة، أي بإرادة البشر الحرة، لا باضطرار الشرائع المقيّدة. ولما كان اللَّه قد قضى أن تكون أعمال البشر اختيارية ناشئة عن إرادتهم الحرة، كان قضاؤه يثبّت حرية الإرادة. وهذا كله من أسرار حكم اللَّه. وعجزنا عن فهمه ليس دليلاً على بطلانه. ومما يثبت صدق ما قررناه:*
*(1) نحن نعمل بعض الأمور باختيارنا. فالوالد يعلم أنه يجب أن يساعد ولده في وقت الضيق، ولكن ذلك لا يجبر الوالد، لأنه لا يزال حراً في اختيار مساعدة ابنه أو عدم مساعدته.*
*(2) بعض أعمال الناس الاختيارية أُنبئ بها سابقاً، فحدوثها لا بد منه. ومن أمثلة ذلك ما أُنبئ به عن سام وحام ويافث وإسماعيل ونسلهم. والبشر أفراداً وإجمالاً يتممون النبوات باختيارهم وتمام حريتهم.*
*(3) قبل مجيء المسيح كان من المؤكد أن أعماله ستكون مقدسة وطاهرة، ومع ذلك كان مخيَّراً في عملها.*
*(4) من المؤكد أن الذين يدعوهم اللَّه بالدعوة الفعالة يتوبون ويؤمنون ثم يثبتون في القداسة إلى الأبد في السماء، ومع ذلك لا يزالون ذوي إرادة حرة في أفعالهم. إذاً لا منافاة بين قضاء اللَّه واختيار الإنسان. ومع أن قضاء اللَّه يشمل كل الأمور، وهو غير متغير، إلا أنه لا يجبر خلائقه ولا ينزع اختيارهم.*
*(5) يمكن أن يؤثر إنسان في إنسان آخر بواسطة الحث والإرشاد بدون تعرُّض لحرية الإرادة، فكم بالحري يقدر اللَّه على ذلك.*
*(6) يتضح ذلك من الكتاب المقدس كما يظهر من قصة كورش الذي تمم باختياره ما أُنبئ به في شأنه قبل ولادته بسنين كثيرة، وكذلك ملك أشور (إش 10: 5-15) والذين صلبوا المسيح.*
*20 - كيف تُثبِت أن عدم تغيُّر قضاء اللَّه لا يناقض حرية البشر؟*
** اعترض البعض على القضاء المطلق غير المتغيِّر بأنه «يلاشي حرية الإرادة». وبنوا اعتراضهم على تعريفٍ خاطئ للحرية وشروطها، فقالوا إنه إذا قُضي بأعمال الإنسان الحر في المستقبل امتنع أن يكون حر الإرادة. والتناقض في هذه المسألة هو بين الحرية والاضطرار، لا بين الحرية والتأكيد. فالحرية هي القدرة على الاختيار بمقتضى الدوافع والميول التي لها أعظم تأثير في نفس الإنسان، فمتى كان لفاعلٍ أخلاقيّ قدرة على أن يختار بين دوافع تحركه إلى الاختيار، وقدرة على العمل بموجب اختياره فهو حر. والدوافع التي تفعل في الإنسان ليست علّة إجبارية تجبره على العمل، بل هي تأثيرات. ولكن الإنسان نفسه هو العلة الفاعلة بموجب إرادته، إجابةً للدوافع التي لها أعظم تأثير في إرادته، فهو حر في ذلك. والذي يعرف مسبّقاً الدوافع الغالبة لإرادته، يعرف مسبّقاً كيف يعمل حين تؤثر تلك فيه. فالقضاء يقوم مع حرية الإرادة لأنه ليس علة أعمال الإرادة، ولا يجبر الإنسان على أمرٍ ما.*
*وعلينا أن نقدم تعريفاً لحرية الإرادة. ونحن نستعمل كلمة «الحرية» لمعانٍ مختلفة منها:*
*(1) الحرية الجسدية لعدم وجود مانع خارجي لحركات الجسد.*
*(2) الحرية الوهمية، بمعنى أن الإنسان مستقل تمام الاستقلال عن كل ميل أخلاقي، كأنه بلا طبيعة أخلاقية تحكمه، فلا يميل إلى خير ولا إلى شر.*
*(3) الحرية الأخلاقية، وهي القدرة على الاختيار بمقتضى ميولنا وبحسب الدوافع التي لها أعظم تأثير فينا.*
*(4) الحرية الحقيقية التامة القائمة مع القداسة الكاملة والقدرة التامة على إتمام مطالب اللَّه، كحرية اللَّه وحرية الملائكة الأبرار والقديسين المكملين في السماء.*
*ولا دخل للمعنى الأول في هذا البحث، لأن القضاء لا يمس حرية أجسادنا. وأما المعنى الثاني فباطل، لأن لكل إنسان طبيعة أخلاقية راسخة فيه تميل إلى جهة دون أخرى. وأما الثالث، وهو حرية البشر الأخلاقية على هذه الأرض، وهم ساقطون في الشر، فلا تناقض بينها وبين قضاء اللَّه كما رأينا. وأما المعنى الرابع فهو الحرية المختصة بالملائكة وبالقديسين في السماء، وهي موهبة خاصة من اللَّه تقدّرهم على القيام بما أوجبه عليهم. وهي ليست ضرورية لتجعل الإنسان فاعلاً مخيَّراً. فالاعتراض على أن القضاء ينافي الحرية ينصبّ على المعنى الثاني للحرية، وهو باطل. (انظر فصل 28 س11 - 18 حيث أوضحنا الفرق بين القولين المهمين في هذه المسألة).*
*21 - ما هو الرد على القول إن قضاء اللَّه بكل شيء، حتى أعمال البشر الشريرة، يهين قداسته؟*
** لو صحَّ هذا الاعتراض على قضاء اللَّه لصح أيضاً على بعض أعماله، فالقول إن الإله القدوس المحب للجميع لا يسمح بدخول الخطية والشقاوة إلى العالم هو قول باطل. ومثله القول إنه لا يمكن أن اللَّه الذي لا يحابي أحداً يميّز مخلوقاً عن آخر في المواهب والسعادة ووسائط النعمة، لأن هذا التمييز قائم أمام عيوننا دائماً. ومثله القول إن الإله القدوس لا يمكن أن يقضي سابقاً بأفعال الناس الشريرة، لأنه قد قضى بصلب المسيح الذي هو أفظع الخطايا. فوجود الخطية في العالم أمرٌ لا نقدر أن ننكره. وكل ما حدث لا يمكن أن يكون بدون قصدٍ، فلا بد أن سماح اللَّه بدخول الخطية في العالم جزءٌ من قصده الأزلي. واللَّه غيورٌ على قداسته، فإن كان لا يرى هذا منافياً لها، فمن هو الإنسان حتى يحكم بذلك؟!*
*ثم إن القول إن اللَّه القدوس لا يقدر أن يقضي بحدوث الخطية مبنيٌّ على مبدأين خاطئين: (أ) القضاء الإلهي إجبار للإنسان. (ب) الفاعل هو بالضرورة مسؤول عن كل نتائج فعله. وخطؤهما واضح من أن القضاء لا يجبر ولا يمس حرية الفاعل الأخلاقي، ومن أن الحاكم العادل يعلم أن المذنب سيكرهه ويحاول أن ينتقم منه لو أنه حكم عليه بقصاصٍ، مع أن الحاكم بريء في حكمه. والوالد الذي يطرد ولده العاصي الشرير من بيته يعرف أن ذلك ربما يزيد شر ولده، مع أن عمله هذا مستقيم. وهكذا لا نحمّل اللَّه أية مسؤولية إذا ترك الأبالسة والبشر الخطاة يمارسون حرية إرادتهم. والقول إن كل فاعلٍ مسؤول عن كل نتائج عمله هو قول عارٍ عن الصحّة. فإن كان اللَّه في حكمته الأزلية قضى أن يسمح بدخول الخطية، دون أن يُسبِّبها أو يجرّب الناس حتى يرتكبوها، فلا يكون هو أصل الخطية. وإذ رأى أن دخولها يُنتج نتائج أفضل مما لو منعها، قضى بدخولها لتَحدُث باختيار فاعليها. وهم مسؤولون عن أعمالهم.*
*نعم إنه لا يوافق قداسة اللَّه، ولا يليق بنا أن نقول إن اللَّه قضى أن يسمح بالشر، لأنه يُسر به. ولكن نقول إنه يسمح بوجود الشر في الكون لأنه رأى أنه يقدر أن يحوّله إلى خير عظيم، وهو ما قصده بذلك السماح. ونظراً إلى عجزنا عن إدراك هذه المسألة يجب أن نتركها إلى أن يعلن اللَّه أسرار مقاصده السامية أمام جميع خلائقه العاقلة.*
*22 - ما هو الرد على اعتراض الذين يقولون إن تعليم القضاء ينافي اجتهاد المسؤولين؟*
** قال أصحاب هذا الاعتراض إن قضاء اللَّه بكل شيء ينفي لزوم استعمال الوسائط التي يتوصّل بها الإنسان إلى ما قضى اللَّه به، لأن ذلك واقع، فلا حاجة إلى الاهتمام بأمره. ونجيب على ذلك بثلاثة أمور:*
*(1) قضاء اللَّه لا يرفع عن الإنسان المسؤولية، ولا يسوقه إلى التغافل عنها، لأن البشر لا يعرفون المقضي به إلا بعد وقوعه. وليس هو قانوناً وُضع لإرشاد الناس دون أن يحثّهم ويأمرهم. فهذا الاعتراض غير صحيح، وما هو إلا اعتذار عن الكسل والإهمال.*
*(2) يحسب هذا الاعتراض القضاء قَدَراً جهلياً، مع أن القضاء هو عمل اللَّه الكامل الحكمة، ولا يجبر به إنساناً، ولا يرفع به المسؤولية عن الإنسان. أما القدَر فهو إجراء أمورٍ طبيعية لا يتحكم فيها العقل، فيلاشي الحرية وينفي سلطان العقل الإلهي، ويبطل كل غاية أخلاقية من الكون. فالقَدَر يمنع من بذل الجهد في استعمال الوسائط، بخلاف القضاء الذي يوجب لزوم استعمالها.*
*(3) هذا الاعتراض مبنيٌّ على زعم أن اللَّه قضى بالأمر دون الوسائط المؤدية إليه، وهذا خطأ، لأن اللَّه قصد النتيجة مع الوسائط. فإذا انتفت الوسائط انتفت النتيجة أيضاً. مثال ذلك: قضى اللَّه أن الناس يعيشون بواسطة الطعام، فإذا رفض أحدٌ أن يأكل مات. وقضى اللَّه أن الناس يخلصون بواسطة الإيمان، فإن رفض أحدٌ أن يؤمن هلك. وقضى اللَّه أن الإنسان يعيش، وقضى أيضاً أن يحفظه من حماقة الامتناع عن الأكل.*
*ومما قادهم إلى هذا المذهب أيضاً اعتقادهم أن تأكيد حدوث أمر مرغوب فيه يجعل الإنسان فاتراً أو مهملاً في طلبه. وفاتهم أن تأكيد خلاصنا غير معلوم عندنا، بل هو معلوم عند اللَّه وحده، وأن الاختبار يعلّمنا أن الرغبة في طلب أمر تزداد بزيادة أمل نواله، وتنقص بنقص أمل الحصول عليه. ولا اجتهاد حيث لا رجاء! فإن عرف إنسان أنه إذا فتح متجراً يربح مبلغاً كبيراً، فإنه يسرع إلى فتحه بكل اهتمام واجتهاد. وإذا عرف مشرفٌ على الغرق وسائط تنقذه، بذل كل جهده لاستخدامها، لأنه يؤمن بفائدتها.*
*23 - ما هو الفرق بين تعليم القضاء في الكتاب المقدس وتعليم القَدَر عند الأمم؟*
** قال قوم إنه لا فرق بينهما. والحق هو أنهما يتفقان فقط في تأكيد حدوث الأمر، ويختلفان كل الاختلاف في سبب ذلك التأكيد، أو توقُّفه على استعمال الوسائط، وفي تأثير ذلك التعليم في عقول المتمسكين به وضمائرهم. فبين التعليمين من الاختلاف ما بين الآلة والإنسان، وما بين قوة الجاذبية وأفعال الحكمة، وما بين القوة والمحبة غير المحدودة. فقضاء اللَّه يعلّمنا أن اللَّه قضى بكل شيء في غاية الحكمة ليسبّب خيراً عظيماً، وأن كل الأمور جزء من نظام واحد يتمم غاية مجيدة. أما تعليم القدَر الجهلي فينسب كل الأمور إلى الاضطرار الأعمى الذي حُكم به بغضّ النظر عن فائدته. وهو ينتج التسليم الإجباري للقوة التي لا تُقاوَم. وأما القضاء فينتج خضوعاً عن رضى، وثقةً بمشيئة حاكم حكيم ومحب.*
*24 - كيف تدفع اعتراض القائلين إن القضاء يستلزم أن اللَّه منشئ الخطية؟*
** هذا اعتراض مَنْ لا يسألون عن شأن الخالق، ويعتبرون أن العقل القاصر هو المرشد الأعظم في هذه المسألة بدلاً من نور الوحي. وهو مرفوض لسببين:*
*(1) لا يستلزم القضاء أن اللَّه منشئ الإثم، بل أنه منشئ المخلوقات العاقلة الحرة. فهم أنشأوا الخطية. فإذا قضى اللَّه بالحرية فهي تشمل القدرة على ارتكاب الخطية، فاللَّه لا يقضي قضاءً فعالاً بأن ينشئ الشر في الإنسان أو يسوق إرادته إلى اختيار الشر، فليس للخطية علاقة بالقضاء إلا بأن اللَّه قضى بخلق الذين في طاقتهم أن يخطئوا، وبأن يسمح لهم بذلك.*
*(2) تنقسم مقاصد اللَّه إلى ما يعمله هو، وإلى ما يسمح بأن مخلوقاته الحرة تعمله. والقضاء بالخطية من القسم الثاني. وليس في القضاء بالخطية صعوبة أعظم من الصعوبة في وجودها فعلاً في عالم يعتني به القادر على كل شيء. وإذا وافق قداسة اللَّه أن يسمح بحدوث الخطية وافق أيضاً أن يقضي بالسماح بها. فإن قلت إن القضاء بها يجعل اللَّه منشئها، قلنا: فالسماح بحدوثها يجعلها كذلك، وحاشا للَّه أن يفعل ذلك! فالإشكال العظيم في هذه المسألة لا يقوم بنسبة الخطية إلى قضاء اللَّه، بل بوجودها في الكون، وهو ما يعجز العقل البشري عن تعليله. ولا شك أن اللَّه عرف مسبّقاً أنها تدخل بين خلائقه العاقلة، وأنه سمح بذلك، وإلا فهو ناقص المعرفة والحكمة والقدرة. ويعلّمنا الكتاب المقدس أن اللَّه قضى بحدوث الخطية بعمل الإرادة الحرة، غير أن ذلك لا يعني أنه مُبدئها، ولا أنه اشترك مع تلك الإرادة في عملها، ولا أنه جرَّبها. فالمخلوق الحر هو أصل الخطية لا الخالق. ويتضح مما يلي أن اللَّه ليس مبدئ الخطية:*
*(1) الخطية هي عدم طاعة الشريعة وعدم طاعة المشترع، فلو أبدأ اللَّه الخطية لكان قد أخطأ إلى نفسه.*
*(2) القداسة هي طبيعة اللَّه ومن صفاته، فهو يكره الخطية ويمنع كل خلائقه عنها.*
*(3) الإنسان فاعل مخيّر حر، وهو مصدر ما يعمله. ولولا ذلك ما كان مسؤولاً ومذنباً.*
*(4) ينسب الكتاب المقدس الأعمال الصالحة إلى النعمة الإلهية وينسب الأعمال الشريرة إلى القلب الشرير، ويتضمن أقوالاً صريحة بأن اللَّه ليس منشئ الخطية (مز 92: 15 وجا 7: 29 ويع 1: 5، 13 و1يو 1: 5).*
*25 - ما هي الألفاظ المستعملة في الكتاب المقدس في الكلام على قضاء اللَّه، وما معانيها؟*
* * هي «عيَّن» ويعين والتعيين والمعينون، مقترنة بكلمة «سبق» أو سابقاً. وهي تدل على أزلية التعيين (أف 1: 5، 11). وفي اصطلاح الكتاب المقدس تشير إلى أن اللَّه قضى بالمصير الأبدي لخلائقه العاقلة، سواء كانوا ملائكة أم بشراً. غير أن أكثر استعمالها يدل على نصيب البشر في أمر الخلاص أو الهلاك.*
*(2) كلمة «عرف» مقترنة مع «سبق». كقول الرسول «الذين سبق فعرفهم» (رو 8: 29 و11: 2). والقول «عِلم اللَّه السابق» (أع 2: 23 و1بط 1: 2) وهذه كلها بحسب اصطلاح الكتاب المقدس تشير إلى مسرة اللَّه ومشورته الأزلية، وهي ترادف قول الرسول «حسب مسرَّة مشيئته» (أف 1: 5) وقوله «بمقتضى القصد والنعمة» (2تي 1: 9). أي أن الذين سبق فعرفهم عرفهم بمسرَّة مشيئته، وبمقتضى القصد والنعمة، لا لأجل أعمالهم التي سيعملونها. ويدل قوله «الذين سبق فعرفهم سبق فعيَّنهم» (رو 8: 29) على أن اللَّه نظر إلى كل من عيَّنه وعرفه وقصد تعيينه للدعوة والتبرير والتمجيد، أي للخلاص الأبدي. وحلقات سلسلة هذا النظام خمس: (أ) المعرفة السابقة للشخص. (ب) تعيينه. (ج) دعوته. (د) تبريره. (هـ) تمجيده. قال بولس «الذي خلّصنا ودعانا دعوةً مقدسة، لا بمقتضى أعمالنا، بل بمقتضى القصد والنعمة التي أُعطيت لنا في المسيح يسوع قبل الأزمنة الأزلية» (2تي 1: 9 انظر أيضاً رو 8: 29، 30 و1بط 1: 2). فالدعوة تسبق الأعمال. ومعرفة الشخص السابقة هي النظر إليه كشخص مختار ومعيَّن للخلاص بغضّ النظر عن أعماله، لأن اختياره هو من مسرة اللَّه (أف 1: 5 ورو 9: 11).*
*(3) «اختار» واختيار، ومختارون. وتُستعمل في العهد الجديد لتدل على اختيار اللَّه الأزلي للبشر للحياة الأبدية (يو 15: 16 وأف 1: 4 و2تس 2: 13 ورو 8: 28-33 و9: 10، 11 و2بط 1: 10). وقد جاءت فيه أيضاً لغير هذا المعنى (انظر 1كو 1: 27، 28 ولو 6: 13).*
*(4) «سبق فأعدَّ» (رو 9: 23 وأف 2: 10) وهي تدل على إعداد اللَّه السابق خلائقه العاقلة أو تعيينهم للخلاص.*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2011)

*26 - ما هو التعليم الذي بُني على أقوال الكتاب في التعيين السابق، والمعرفة السابقة، والاختيار السابق، والإعداد السابق؟*
**  إن اللَّه إذ كان بمجرد مسرَّته قد اختار منذ الأزل بعضاً للحياة الأبدية،  عقد عهد نعمةٍ لينقذهم من حال الخطية والشقاوة، ويُدخلهم إلى حال الخلاص  بواسطة فادٍ لهم. وإن الذين من البشر قد تعيَّنوا للحياة انتخبهم اللَّه  قبل تأسيس العالم، حسب قصده الأزلي الذي لا يتغير ومشورة مشيئته السرية  وحسن إرادتها، أي انتخبهم بالمسيح للمجد الأبدي من قِبَل مجرد نعمته  ومحبته، وكل ذلك لحمد نعمته المجيدة.*
*وكما  أن اللَّه عيَّن المنتخَبين للمجد هكذا بقصد إرادته الأزلية الكلية الحرية  قد سبق فعيَّن كل الوسائط لذلك، فمن ثمَّ الذين قد انتُخبوا، إذ سقطوا في  آدم، افتُدوا بالمسيح، ودُعوا دعوةً كافية إلى الإيمان بالمسيح بواسطة روحه  فاعلاً في الوقت المناسب، فتبرَّروا وتُبُنَّوا وتقدَّسوا وحُرسوا بقوته  بالإيمان للخلاص.*
*والتعيين  السابق للحياة هو قصد اللَّه الأزلي الذي قضى به على الدوام بمشورته  المخفيّة عنا قبل تأسيس العالم أن ينقذ من اللعنة والدينونة الذي سبق  فاختارهم في المسيح من البشر، وإن يبلغهم به الخلاص الأبدي كآنية مصوغة  للكرامة. ولذلك كان الذين أُنعم عليهم بمِنّةٍ جليلة كهذه من اللَّه ودُعوا  على مقتضى قصده بالروح الذي يفعل في الوقت المناسب، يطيعون الدعوة بواسطة  النعمة ويتبرّرون مجاناً ويُتبنّون للَّه، ويُجعَلون مماثلين لصورة ابنه  الوحيد يسوع المسيح، ويسعون في الأعمال الصالحة، وفي الآخرة ينالون برحمة  اللَّه سعادة خالدة.*
*لقد  عيَّن اللَّه بعض البشر للخلاص، ومنحهم كل الوسائط، ونعمةً خاصة تؤثر فيهم  إلى أن يتوبوا ويؤمنوا وينالوا بالمسيح نصيب الفداء. ويتضمن هذا التعليم  بالضرورة أن البعض الآخرين لم يُعيَّنوا للخلاص بهذا المعنى، بل تُركوا  ليرفضوا وسائل النجاة ويختاروا نصيب الأثمة غير التائبين. ويلزم من ذلك  أيضاً أن نصيب كل من المفديين والمرفوضين بقضاء اللَّه. ولكن لا بد هنا من  التمييز بين نوع القضاء المختص بكل من الفريقين وكيفية إتمامه في كل منهما،  فالقضاء بالخلاص هو من باب الرحمة والمحبة المختصَّين بالمختارين، وهو  يشمل الوسائط اللازمة لتنفيذه، والمعونة الروحية الكافية الفعَّالة. وأما  القضاء بالرفض فيختلف عن ذلك فرقاً بعيداً، فهو كالقضاء بالسماح بالخطية  بترك الخطاة ليختاروا نصيب غير التائبين، فلا يتضمن منع النعمة وفرص التوبة  عنهم أو قطع وسائط النعمة، فإنه قد يقترن بقدر عظيم من النعمة والإرشاد  والحث والدعوة وطول الأناة وأعمال الرحمة على أنواعه. على أنه لا يقترن  بتلك النعمة الداخلية الفعالة التي تؤثر في الإنسان حتى تغلب كل مانع  وتجذبه لإتمام شروط الخلاص. فالقضاء بالرفض لا يُجبر الإنسان على الاستمرار  في الإثم، إنما يتركه لحريته ليتبع أهواء قلبه. فيجري القضاء بإهلاك  الخاطئ غير التائب الذي يرفض النعمة الإلهية، ويسمح اللَّه بذلك لأسباب  معروفة عنده. فالنعمة المشتركة الممنوحة للجميع تؤول لخلاص الجميع، ما لم  يرفضها أهل الشر والعناد، فيكون هلاكهم على رؤوسهم.*
*وقد  تطرف البعض في هذا الموضوع وقالوا إن القضاء بالهلاك كالقضاء بالخلاص،  واللَّه هو فاعل الأمرين، أي أنه عيَّن منذ الأزل بعض الناس للَّهلاك،  وتركهم بلا نعمة، ولم يرسل المسيح ليبذل نفسه عنهم، فتركهم بلا دعوة كأنهم  بلا نصيب في المسيح ولا في الإنجيل. فهم مخلوقون لجهنم ومعيَّنون لها  كتعيين المختارين للخلاص. ولكن تعليم الرفض على هذه الصورة لا سند له في  الكتاب المقدس، الذي علّمنا أن المسيح مات عن جميع البشر، وأنهم جميعاً  مدعوون للخلاص به، ولا يوجد ما يمنعهم من اتخاذ الوسائل إلى ذلك. وقد حثهم  اللَّه على التوبة وأظهر لهم الرحمة والشفقة بطول أناةٍ، غير أنه سمح لهم  أن يرفضوا تلك النعمة. وبرفضهم هذا نفّذوا القضاء بهلاكهم.*
*ولا  يختص التعيين والرفض بإعداد الكفارة وتقديم نصيب الفداء للخطاة ومنحهم  النعمة ودعوتهم للتوبة والإيمان، فلا أحد من البشر ممنوع من هذه البركات  الروحية والمراحم الأبوية. ولكن التعيين والرفض يختصَّان بنتيجة استعمال  الناس للنعمة، فالجميع معيّنون ومختارون للخلاص باعتباره بشرى سماوية حبية.  والتعيين لجهة دون أخرى يختص بتمسك البعض بالوسائط وإهمال البعض الآخر  لها. فالذين قضى اللَّه بخلاصهم لا بد أن يستعملوا وسائط الخلاص، والذين  قضى بهلاكهم لا بد أن يهملوها، فينالون ما يترتب على إهمالهم هذا. فرفض  البعض للخلاص ليس نتيجةً لمسرة اللَّه بإهلاكهم بل لتوغلهم في الخطية. وفي  هذا يختلف الرفض عن الاختيار، لأن الاختيار نتيجة مسرة اللَّه، لا لفضلٍ  فينا أو لصلاح في أعمالنا. أما الرفض فنتيجة المعاصي. الاختيار من الرحمة،  والرفض من العدل الذي يعطي الخاطئ استحقاقه (رو 2: 6-11 و2تس 1: 5-10).*
*فإذا  سُئل: إن كان المسيح مخلّص الجميع، فبماذا يمتاز المختارون عن المرفوضين؟  أجبنا: الاختيار لا يميز أحداً عن غيره بالنسبة لموت المسيح عنه، بل بتخصيص  فوائد موت المسيح للبعض وإرساله إليهم النعمة التي لا تُرفض، ومنحه إياهم  الروح القدس حتى يتجددوا ويتوبوا ويرجعوا إلى الرب بالتواضع والإيمان  والاتكال على الوسائط المعينة لخلاصهم. فيكون الاختيار هو تعيين بعض الناس  منذ الأزل، لمجرد مسرة اللَّه المطلقة، لا لاستحقاقٍ فيهم عرفه سابقاً،  فوهبهم النعمة الروحية الخاصة وفعل الروح القدس في التجديد، حتى يقبلوا  وسائط النعمة برضى وسرور، ويحصلوا بها على الفداء بدم المسيح. أما الرفض  فهو أن اللَّه ترك بعض الناس لنفوسهم، فيرفضون النعمة ويستخفّون بوسائط  الخلاص، فيهلكون نتيجة رفضهم خلاص اللَّه بسبب خطاياهم.*
*27 - ما هي الأدلة التي تثبت «التعيين السابق»؟*
**  قلنا إن التعيين أو الاختيار هو للخلاص، وهو خاص بالأفراد، أي أن  المختارين أشخاص ميَّزهم اللَّه بهذه الرحمة العظيمة منذ الأزل، لا لصلاحٍ  أو استحقاق فيهم، بل لمجرد مشيئة اللَّه المطلقة، لحكمة لا يعلمها إلا هو،  محجوبة عن إدراك البشر. وهذا التعليم الخطير يحتاج لبرهان كافٍ لأنه من  أعظم أسرار الدين المعلنة. ونحن نقبله بناءً على أدلة كتابية وأدلة عقلية.*
*والأدلة الكتابية كثيرة نقتصر على ثلاثة منها:*
*(1)  النص الصريح فيه كقوله «وآمن جميع الذين كانوا معيَّنين للحياة الأبدية»  (أع 13: 48) و«اختارنا فيه قبل تأسيس العالم لنكون قديسين وبلا لوم قدامه  في المحبة، إذ سبق فعيَّننا للتبني بيسوع المسيح لنفسه، حسب مسرة مشيئته»  (أف 1: 4، 5) و«إن اللَّه اختاركم من البدء للخلاص بتقديس الروح وتصديق  الحق» (2تس 2: 13) و«المدعوون حسب قصده، لأن الذين سبق فعرفهم سبق فعيَّنهم  ليكونوا مشابهين صورة ابنه» (رو 8: 28، 29) و«بطرس رسول يسوع المسيح إلى..  المختارين بمقتضى علم اللَّه الآب السابق» (1بط 1:1، 2) و«خلَّصنا ودعانا  دعوةً مقدسة، لا بمقتضى أعمالنا بل بمقتضى القصد والنعمة» (2تي 1: 9).*
*(2)  الآيات التي تفيد إعطاء الآب أشخاصاً للابن ليكونوا له بمعنى خاص كقوله  «كل ما يعطيني الآب فإليَّ يُقبل» (يو 6: 37). و«أنا أظهرتُ اسمك للناس  الذين أعطيتني من العالم» (يو 17: 2، 6، 9 وأف 1: 14 و1بط 2: 9). و«لم  يدخلها شيء دنس ولا ما يصنع رجساً وكذباً، إلا المكتوبين في سفر حياة  الحَمل» (رؤ 21: 27 وفي 4: 3 ورؤ 20: 15) و«لا يقدر أحد أن يُقبل إليَّ إن  لم يجتذبه الآب الذي أرسلني» (يو 6: 44 و10: 26 و1كو 1: 30). *
*(3)  الآيات التي تعلّم لزوم الولادة من فوق والدعوة الإلهية، وتنسب الخلاص إلى  اللَّه، معلنةً أنه هبة مجانية، ومنها «الحق الحق أقول لك إن كان أحد لا  يولد من فوق لا يقدر أن يرى ملكوت اللَّه» (يو 3:3) و«الذين وُلدوا ليس من  دم ولا من مشيئة جسد ولا من مشيئة رجل، بل من اللَّه» (يو 1: 13) و«مدعوون  حسب قصده» (رو 8: 28). و«الذين سبق فعيَّنهم فهؤلاء دعاهم أيضاً» (رو 8: 30  و11: 29 و1كو 1: 24-28 وغل 1: 15، 16) و«لا يقدر أحدٌ أن يأتي إليَّ إن لم  يُعطَ من أبي» (يو 6: 65) و«أعطى اللَّه الأمم أيضاً التوبة للحياة» (أع  11: 18). و«لأن اللَّه هو العامل فيكم أن تريدوا وأن تعملوا من أجل المسرة»  (في 2: 13 وأع 5: 31 و15: 8، 9 ورو 12: 3 وغل 5: 22). ومنها أيضاً كل  الآيات التي تعلّمنا أن الفداء هو من مجرد الرحمة المجانية من قِبَل الآب  المحب الجواد.*
*وأما الأدلة العقلية فهي كثيرة أيضاً، اقتصرنا على ما يأتي منها:*
*(1)  للخالق، بمقتضى سلطانه المطلق، أن يتصرف كما يشاء في توزيع خيراته الروحية  وتخصيص مراحمه المجانية حسب قوله: «أَوَما يحلّ لي أن أفعل ما أريد بما  لي؟» (مت 20: 12-15 ورو 9: 20، 21) و«ليس أنتم اخترتموني، بل أنا اخترتكم  وأقمتكم لتذهبوا وتأتوا بثمرٍ» (يو 15: 16 وأع 9: 15).*
*(2)  ما يعمله اللَّه هو ما قصد أن يعمله منذ الأزل، وبهذا المعنى يكون التعيين  للخلاص جزءاً من القضاء الإلهي مختصاً بنصيب المخلوقات العاقلة. وكل  البراهين على صحة تعليم القضاء تصدق على تعليم التعيين للخلاص.*
*(3)  يرجع هذا التعيين لمشيئة اللَّه، فلا أساس له غيرها. فاستحقاق المختارين  مثلاً أو إيمانهم أو صلاحهم (على أي وجه كان) لا يمكن أن يكون سبب اختيار  اللَّه إياهم، إذ ليس للمختار إيمان أو استحقاق إلا بنعمة اللَّه، فإنه قضى  سابقاً بإرسالها إلى قلبه. وليس إيمانه سوى نتيجة تلك النعمة، فلا يمكن أن  يكون سبب الاختيار بل إن الواقع عكس ذلك، فالذي يراه اللَّه أول الأمر في  المختار هو عدم الإيمان وعدم الاستحقاق، ومع ذلك يختاره ليؤمن. فالإيمان  ثمر النعمة لا سبب إرسالها. فالقول إن الاختيار والخلاص هما نتيجة أعمال  الإنسان الصالحة التي سبق اللَّه فعرفها فاختاره لأجلها يجعل الاختيار  والخلاص ثمرة أعمال الإنسان الصالحة. وهذا يخالف تعليم الكتاب الصريح، وهو  أن الخلاص بالنعمة المجانية لا باستحقاق الأعمال.*
*(4)  مع أن التعيين السابق يشمل النعمة الفعالة والوسائط الكافية لخلاص  المختارين، إلا أنه لازم ليجعل فداء المسيح نافعاً للبشر، لأنه لو تركهم  لأهوائهم لما جاء منهم أحدٌ ليطلب خلاص المسيح، ولكان موت المسيح عبثاً.  فاللَّه الذي جهّز الفداء أكمل قصده واختار جمهوراً لينالوا فوائد فدائه،  وأرسل إليهم النعمة الفعّالة التي ليست أقل قيمة ولزوماً من الفداء.  فالاختيار هو قصد اللَّه أن الكفارة لا تذهب سدى، وأن جانباً عظيماً من  البشر الساقطين لا يهلكون، بل يخلصون بواسطة الفادي. وإتماماً لذلك القصد  أرسل اللَّه تلك التأثيرات الروحية التي تُرجع المختارين إلى الفادي  بالإيمان الصحيح الخالص.*
*28 - ما هو الفرق بين معرفة اللَّه السابقة للمختارين وتعيينه السابق لهم في قول الرسول «لأن الذين سبق فعرفهم سبق فعيَّنهم»؟*
**  يتوقف العِلم السابق على القضاء للعلاقة الطبيعية المنطقية بينهما، لا  باعتبار الزمان. على أن في كلام الرسول ما يظهر أنه منافٍ لذلك وهو قوله  «لأن الذين سبق فعرفهم سبق فعيَّنهم ليكونوا مشابهين صورة ابنه» (رو 8:  27). فظاهر الكلام أن التعيين يتوقف على المعرفة السابقة.*
*ونجيب  على ذلك بأن المعرفة في قوله «الذين سبق فعرفهم» تعني المحبة الخاصة التي  أحب اللَّه بها المختارين منذ الأزل، فيكون معنى قوله «الذين سبق فأحبهم  سبق فعيَّنهم» وكثيراً ما استُعملت كلمة «عرف» بهذا المعنى في الكتاب  المقدس، مثل قوله «إياكم فقط عرفت من جميع قبائل الأرض» (عا 3: 2) و«إن كان  أحد يحب اللَّه فهذا معروف عنده» (1كو 8: 3) و«لم يرفض اللَّه شعبه الذي  سبق فعرفه» (رو 11: 2) و«ثم نسألكم أيها الإخوة أن تعرفوا الذين يتعبون  بينكم ويدبرونكم في الرب» (1تس 5: 12 وتك 18: 19 ومز 1: 6 و9: 10 و36: 10  وهو 8: 2 و13: 5 وغل 4: 9). فالمعرفة في هذه العبارات ليست المعرفة البسيطة  بل المعرفة الخاصة ذات اللطف والمحبة. فالذين أحبهم اللَّه محبةً خاصة سبق  فعيَّنهم ليكونوا مشابهين صورة ابنه، أي أن ينالوا التقديس والخلاص، ولذلك  عيَّنهم لفوائد الفداء.*
*وهذه  المعرفة خاصة، وهي ليست بمعنى العلم أو التمييز العقلي من جهة ما هو محقق  الوقوع، فإن العلم بهذا المعنى لا ينفصل عن القضاء، لأن لا معرفة سابقة  بواقع ما لم يكن محقق الوقوع، ليكون موضوع ذلك العلم السابق. وهذا التحقيق  لا ينتج إلا عن القضاء به.*
*29 - ما هو الدليل على أن التعيين يشمل الملائكة والبشر؟*
**  نستنتج أنه يشمل الملائكة من قول بولس «أناشدك أمام اللَّه والرب يسوع  المسيح والملائكة المختارين..» (1تي 5: 21). ومن قول يهوذا «والملائكة  الذين لم يحفظوا رياستهم بل تركوا مسكنهم حفظهم إلى دينونة اليوم العظيم  بقيود أبدية تحت الظلام» (يه 6). وليس المقصود بتعيين الملائكة إنقاذهم من  الخطية، بل حفظ المختارين منهم في القداسة، والسماح بسقوط غير المختارين  منهم في الخطية.*
*وأما  أنه يشمل البشر فعليه نصوص صريحة كثيرة لا حاجة لإيرادها، فنكتفي بالإشارة  إليها (مت 13: 11 و20: 23 و22: 14 و24: 22، 24 و25: 34 ولو 10: 20 و12: 32  ويو 6: 37، 44 و15: 16 و17: 2، 6 وأع 13: 48 ورو 8: 28، 33 و9: 23، 24  و1كو 1: 24-28 وغل 1: 15 وأف 1: 4 وكو 3: 12 و2تس 2: 13 و2تي 1: 9 و1بط  1:1، 2 ويع 2: 5 ورؤ 21: 27).*
*30 - ما هي القضايا الرئيسية المتضمنة في تعليم الاختيار؟*
** (1) إنه يختص بالأشخاص.*
*(2) إنه للخلاص الأبدي.*
*(3) إنه فعَّال لا بد أن يتم، فهو لا يُقاوم.*
*(4) إنه ليس مبنياً على أعمالنا.*
*(5) إن مصدره مجرد مشيئة اللَّه لأسباب معروفة عنده لم يشأ أن يكشفها للبشر.*
*(6) إنه في المسيح.*
*(7) إنه غير متغير.*
*31 - كيف تثبت أن الاختيار للخلاص يختص بالأفراد لا بأمم أو بجماهير بجملتها؟*
**  (1) من الآيات التي تفيد أن اللَّه اختار أشخاصاً بالذات، مثل «آمن جميع  الذين كانوا معيَّنين للحياة الأبدية» (أع 13: 48) و«لأن الذين سبق فعرفهم  سبق فعيّنهم» (رو 8: 29) و«اللَّه اختاركم من البدء للخلاص» (2تس 2: 13)  و«اختارنا فيه قبل تأسيس العالم» (أف 1: 4) «لأنه وهما لم يولدا بعد، ولا  فعلا خيراً أو شراً، لكي يثبت قصد اللَّه حسب الاختيار، ليس من الأعمال بل  من الذي يدعو» (رو 9: 11).*
*(2) من تميُّز المختارين عن جمهور الكنيسة المنظورة (رو 11: 7).*
*(3) من النص على أن أسماء المختارين مكتوبة في السماء وفي سفر الحياة (عب 12: 23 وفي 4: 3).*
*(4)  من أن البركات المتضمنة في الاختيار خاصةٌ بالنفس وخلاصها، وبأفرادٍ لا  بأمة ولا بقبيلة بجملتها، كالتبنّي ومشابهة صورة ابنه ونحوها (رو 8: 29 و9:  15، 16 وأف 1: 5 و1تس 5: 9 و2تس 2: 13).*
*(5)  من معاملة اللَّه للبشر كأفراد، فيعتني بهم ويعيّن لهم مكان سكنهم ومقامهم  ونصيبهم وأحوالهم ووسائطهم، بحسب ما يحتاج كل منهم بمفرده. وهكذا الأمر في  اختياره البشر لبركات الحياة الأبدية.*
*32 - اذكر بعض آيات الكتاب التي تثبت أن القصد في الاختيار هو الخلاص الأبدي.*
**  قال المسيح «إذ أعطيتَه (مشيراً إلى نفسه) سلطاناً على كل جسد ليعطي حياةً  أبدية لكل من أعطيته» (يو 17: 2) وقال بولس «اللَّه اختاركم من البدء  للخلاص» (2تس 2: 13). و«أعطى اللَّه الأمم أيضاً التوبة للحياة» (أع 11:  18). و«آمن جميع الذين كانوا معيَّنين للحياة الأبدية» (أع 13: 48). و«كل  من لم يوجد مكتوباً في سفر الحياة طُرح في بحيرة النار» (رؤ 20: 15) و«لن  يدخلها .. إلا المكتوبين في سفر حياة الحمل» (رؤ 21: 27 ورو 8: 30).*
*33 - ما معنى أن الاختيار فعَّال، ولا بد أن يتم؟*
**  ليس معناه أن اللَّه يُلزمنا بقبول النعمة رغماً عن إرادتنا، بل إنه يتمم  قصد رحمته في اختيارنا بإرسال النعمة الفعَّالة لقلوبنا، فيحركها بروحه  القدوس لترغب في الخلاص وتطلبه بتصميم، فيجدّدها ويدرب مشيئتنا حسب إرادته  بدون أن ينفي حريتنا (يو 3: 8 وفي 2: 13 وأف 2: 10). نعم يقدر الإنسان  المخيَّر أن يقاوم نعمة اللَّه ويؤخر فعلها في قلبه، غير أن الغلبة في ذلك  لا تكون له بل للَّه الذي اختاره، حتى أنه أخيراً يسلم نفسه لفعل النعمة  ويؤمن ويتجدد ويتقدس ويخلص. فخلاص المختارين مؤكد لأن جميعهم يؤمنون (يو 6:  37-39 و10: 16، 27-29 و17: 2، 9، 24) ولأنه لا يؤمن غيرهم (يو 10: 26)  ولأن الذين يؤمنون إنما يؤمنون لأنهم مختارون (أع 13: 48).*
*34 - ما هي الأدلة على أن الاختيار غير مبنيٍّ على ما عرفه اللَّه بسابق علمه من إيماننا وأعمالنا الصالحة؟*
**  (1) يعلّم الكتاب أن الاختيار هو من مسرة اللَّه ومشورة مشيئته (مت 11:  25، 26 ويو 15: 16، 19 ورو 9: 10-18 وأف 1: 5-11 و2تي 1: 9).*
*(2)  يعلّم الكتاب أن الإيمان والتوبة والطاعة هي ثمار الاختيار، لا أسبابه.  ويصح أن نجعل الأسباب ثماراً، ولكن لا يصح أن نجعل الثمار أسباباً. ومن  الآيات التي تبرهن هذا قول الرسول «كما اختارنا فيه قبل تأسيس العالم لنكون  قديسين وبلا لوم قدامه في المحبة» (أف 1: 4) «لأننا نحن عمله، مخلوقين في  المسيح يسوع لأعمالٍ صالحة قد سبق اللَّه فأعدّها لكي نسلك فيها» (أف 2:  10) «ينبغي لنا أن نشكر اللَّه كل حين لأجلكم أيها الإخوة المحبوبون من  الرب إن اللَّه اختاركم من البدء للخلاص، بتقديس الروح وتصديق الحق» (2تس  2: 13) «بطرس رسول يسوع المسيح إلى المتغرّبين.. المختارين بمقتضى علم الآب  السابق في تقديس الروح للطاعة ورش دم يسوع المسيح» (1بط 1:1، 2) «وآمَن  جميع الذين كانوا معيَّنين للحياة الأبدية» (أع 13: 48).*
*(3)  يعلّم الكتاب أن الإيمان والتوبة هما عطية اللَّه، وأنه يهبهما بقصده  الأزلي، فلا نحسبهما شروطاً بشرية يتوقف عليها اختيار اللَّه. فقيل «هذا  رفعه اللَّه بيمينه رئيساً ومخلِّصاً ليعطي إسرائيل التوبة وغفران الخطايا»  (أع 5: 31) «لأنه مَنْ يميّزك، وأي شيء لك لم تأخذه؟ وإن كنت قد أخذت  فلماذا تفتخر كأنك لم تأخذ؟» (1كو 4: 7) «لأنكم بالنعمة مخلَّصون بالإيمان،  وذلك ليس منكم، هو عطية اللَّه. ليس من أعمالٍ كيلا يفتخر أحدٌ» (أف 2: 8،  9).*
*(4)  يعلّم الكتاب أن الإنسان ساقط وعاجز، مولود في الخطية وليس له قدرة ذاتية  على إصلاح نفسه، ولا يمكن أن يتم إصلاحه إلا بتجديد قلبه بروح اللَّه، فلا  يصح جعل الأعمال الصالحة التي يعجز عنها شرطاً لاختياره. ويعلمنا الكتاب  لزوم التجديد، وأنه عمل اللَّه لا عمل إنسان، فهو نتيجة الاختيار لا شرطه.*
*(5)  يعلّم الكتاب أن المؤمنين يؤمنون لأنهم معيَّنون لذلك، فقيل «فآمن جميع  الذين كانوا معيَّنين للحياة الأبدية» (أع 13: 48). والمؤمنون مختارون. قال  المسيح لليهود «ولكنكم لستم تؤمنون لأنكم لستم من خرافي، كما قلت لكم» (يو  10: 26). ويؤمن جميع المختارين. قال المسيح «كل ما يعطيني الآب فإليَّ  يُقبل، ومَنْ يُقبل إليَّ لا أخرجه خارجاً. لأني قد نزلت من السماء ليس  لأعمل مشيئتي بل مشيئة الذي أرسلني. وهذه مشيئة الآب الذي أرسلني أن كل ما  أعطاني لا أُتلف منه شيئاً بل أقيمه في اليوم الأخير» (يو 6: 37-39) «لي  خراف أُخر ليست من هذه الحظيرة. ينبغي أن آتي بتلك أيضاً فتسمع صوتي، وأنا  أعرفها فتتبعني، وأنا أعطيها حياة أبدية، ولن تهلك إلى الأبد، ولا يخطفها  أحدٌ من يدي. أبي الذي أعطاني إياها هو أعظم من الكل، ولا يقدر أحدٌ أن  يخطف من يد أبي. أنا والآب واحد» (يو 10: 16، 27-29) «إذ أعطيتَه سلطاناً  على كل جسد ليعطي حياة أبدية لكل مَنْ أعطيته. من أجلهم أنا أسأل. لست أسأل  من أجل العالم بل من أجل الذين أعطيتني لأنهم لك. أيها الآب أريد أن هؤلاء  الذين أعطيتني يكونون معي حيث أكون أنا لينظروا مجدي الذي أعطيتني، لأنك  أحببتني قبل إنشاء العالم» (يو 17: 2، 9، 24).*
*(6)  يعلّم الكتاب أن الاختيار غير مبني على الأعمال الصالحة. فقيل «وهما لم  يولدا بعد ولا فعلا خيراً أو شراً، لكي يثبت قصد اللَّه حسب الاختيار. ليس  من الأعمال بل من الذي يدعو.. فإذاً ليس لمن يشاء ولا لمن يسعى، بل للَّه  الذي يرحم» (رو 9: 11، 16) «لكن ماذا يقول له الوحي؟ أبقيتُ لنفسي سبعة  آلاف رجل لم يحنوا ركبة لبعل. فكذلك في الزمان الحاضر أيضاً، قد حصلت بقيةٌ  حسب اختيار النعمة. فإن كان بالنعمة فليس بعد بالأعمال، وإلا فليست النعمة  بعد نعمة. وإن كان بالأعمال فليس بعد نعمة، وإلا فالعمل لا يكون بعد  عملاً. فماذا؟ ما يطلبه إسرائيل ذلك لم ينله، ولكن المختارون نالوه. وأما  الباقون فتقسَّوا» (رو 11: 4-7) «الذي خلّصنا ودعانا دعوةً مقدسة، لا  بمقتضى أعمالنا بل بمقتضى القصد والنعمة التي أُعطيت لنا في المسيح يسوع  قبل الأزمنة الأزلية» (2تي 1: 9).*
*(7)  يعلّم الكتاب أن القضاء الأزلي يشمل كل ما يتعلق بقضاء اللَّه أن يؤمن  المختارون ويتوبوا، كما قضى أيضاً بخلاصهم. ولذلك لم يبقَ خارجاً عن قضاء  اللَّه ما يُحسب شرطاً لاختياره. فما حسبه البعض شرطاً هو واسطة قضى اللَّه  بها منذ الأزل من جملة الوسائط ليتمم قصده في الاختيار للخلاص.*
*(8)  مما يؤيد أن الاختيار غير مبنيٍّ على أعمالنا الصالحة أن المؤمنين بالحق  في كل زمان ومكان على الدوام ينسبون خلاصهم في صلواتهم وشكرهم وتسبيحهم  وتأملاتهم الدينية لرحمة اللَّه، ومعاملته لهم حسب مشيئته الصالحة، لأنهم  جميعاً متعلمون من الكتاب المقدس ومن الروح القدس ومن اختبارهم ومن شعورهم  أن ذلك عمله اللَّه، وأنه غير مبنيّ على أعمال صالحة فيهم. وكل الذين  يصلّون لأجل خلاص الآخرين يطلبون منه أن يرحمهم لا أن يخلصهم بناء على  أعمالهم الصالحة واستحقاقهم. وهذا الشعور المسيحي العام الدائم يطابق تعليم  معلّمهم العظيم.*
*35 - برهن أن الاختيار هو من مجرد مشيئة اللَّه.*
**  من آيات الكتاب مثل «إني أرحم مَنْ أرحم وأتراءف على مَنْ أتراءف. فإذاً  ليس لمَنْ يشاء ولا لمن يسعى بل للَّه الذي يرحم» (رو 9: 15، 16) «الذي فيه  أيضاً نلنا نصيباً، معيَّنين سابقاً حسب قصد الذي يعمل كل شيء حسب رأي  مشيئته» (أف 1: 11) «بطرس رسول يسوع المسيح إلى المتغرّبين.. المختارين  بمقتضى علم اللَّه الآب السابق في تقديس الروح للطاعة ورش دم يسوع  المسيح..» (1بط 1:1، 2) «الذي خلّصنا ودعانا دعوةً مقدسة لا بمقتضى أعمالنا  بل بمقتضى القصد والنعمة» (2تي 1: 9 متى 11: 25، 16). ويتضح ذلك أيضاً من  قول بولس إن مشيئة اللَّه هي مصدر الاختيار وأساسه. فقد اعترض البعض أنه  ليس من العدل أن اللَّه يرحم واحداً ويترك الآخر، فردَّ بولس أولاً: إن  اللَّه يحق له أن يفعل ذلك، حسب قوله لموسى «إني أرحم مَنْ أرحم» أي أرحم  من أشاء (رو 9: 15). وثانياً إن اللَّه عمل ذلك بالفعل في فرعون (رو 9: 17،  18).*
*36 - ما هي الآيات التي تثبت أن اختيار اللَّه للبشر هو في المسيح؟*
**  منها «حسب قصد الدهور الذي صنعه في المسيح يسوع ربنا» (أف 3: 11). «مبارك  اللَّه أبو ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي باركنا بكل بركة روحية في السماويات في  المسيح، كما اختارنا فيه قبل تأسيس العالم لنكون قديسين وبلا لومٍ قدامه في  المحبة، إذ سبق فعيَّننا للتبني بيسوع المسيح لنفسه حسب مسرة مشيئته» (أف  1: 3-5). »بل بمقتضى القصد والنعمة التي  أُعطيت لنا في المسيح يسوع قبل الأزمنة الأزلية» (2تي 1: 9). وهذا يدل على  أن اختيارنا هو في ربنا يسوع المسيح.*
*37 - كيف توضح أن اختيارنا لا يتغيَّر؟*
** من الآيات التالية «ولكن أساس اللَّه الراسخ قد ثبت إذ له هذا الختم :  يعلم الرب الذين هم له» (2تي 2: 19) وقول المسيح «لست أقول عن جميعكم. أنا  أعلم الذين اخترتهم» (يو 13: 18) «لأن هِبات اللَّه ودعوته هي بلا ندامة»  (رو 8: 30، 11: 29 وأف 1: 4 و2تس 2: 13 ورؤ 13: 8). ومما يثبت ذلك أيضاً  عدم تغيُّر مقاصد اللَّه الأزلية.*
*38 – ما هي المذاهب في الاختيار المقبولة عند البعض غير ما ذكرناه، وكيف تبيّن خطأها؟*
**  (1) يختص الاختيار بأمم أو أقوام أو شعوب بجملتها وهدفه التمتع بالبركات  الإلهية، كما اختار اللَّه أمة اليهود لتكون شعبه الخاص، أي كنيسته  المنظورة. فنجيب: بعض هذا المذهب حق وبعضه باطل. نعم إن اللَّه اختار  اليهود أمة ليتمموا أهدافاً تتعلق بالأمة لا بالأفراد، لكنه لم يخترهم كأمة  للخلاص، بدليل ارتداد جانب عظيم منهم في كل عصر. ومما يوضح خطأ هذا الرأي  تعليم الكتاب اختيار الأفراد للخلاص، لا أمم ولا أقوام بجملتها.*
*(2)  يختص الاختيار بشعب أو نوع من البشر بدون تمييز بين أفرادهم، فيشمل جماعةً  كاملة دون أن يعيّن من يؤمن منهم ومَنْ لا يؤمن، لأن ذلك متروك لاختيار  أفرادهم. فإن اختار هؤلاء الأفراد الإيمان كانوا من جملة المختارين، وإلا  فلا. ولهذا المذهب وجه آخر، وهو أنه لما كان اللَّه يعطي كل إنسان نعمةً  كافية لخلاصه كان الذي يستعمل تلك النعمة بالأمانة يجعل نفسه من المختارين  ويخلُص. أما مَنْ يرفض تلك النعمة فإنه يجعل نفسه من المرفوضين. فخلاص  الإنسان هو اختيار الإنسان نفسه، لا اختيار اللَّه إياه. فنجيب: يعلّمنا  الكتاب المقدس أننا مختارون للقداسة لا لأننا قديسون، وأن التوبة والإيمان  لا ينبعان من أنفسنا فقط بل من فعل روح اللَّه فينا أيضاً، حسب قول بولس  «بنعمة اللَّه أنا ما أنا» وأن الإنسان لا يميل للخلاص ولا يقدر أن يناله  من نفسه. ولذلك يجب أن يُضاف إلى هذا المذهب أن اللَّه قد سبق فعيَّن  للخلاص كل مَنْ يتوب ويؤمن باستعمال الوسائط الكافية التي أعدّها له.  وعندها يكون المذهب صحيحاً.*
*39 - هل يمكن أن نعرف مَنْ هم المختارون؟*
**  لا يعلم من هم المختارون إلا اللَّه، ولكننا نعرف المختار ترجيحاً «من  ثماره» وحُسن سيرته وصلاح أعماله من بدء إيمانه إلى أن ينتقل من هذه الأرض،  وليس من ظهور هذه الصفات الروحية فيه مؤقتاً. فكل مَنْ شوهدت فيه علامات  المحبة نرجح أنه مختار (يو 13: 35). وكل من يواظب على حياة التقوى بمقتضى  التعليم الإلهي لنهاية حياته نحكم بأنه مختار.*
*أما  عدد المختارين فهو أكثر جداً من عدد الهالكين، كما يقول الكتاب. وعلى كل  مؤمن أن يعتبر نفسه مسؤولاً عن تعليم طريق الخلاص وتوصيل وسائط النعمة  لجميع البشر، لأنها هي الوسائط التي يستخدمها اللَّه غالباً لضم المختارين  لملكوته. فالتبشير بالإنجيل وتعليم الحقائق الدينية وجذب قلوب البشر إلى  المسيح هي الوسائط للإتيان بالمختارين لنصيبهم المبارك. وعلى كل خبير بهذه  الفوائد الروحية أن ينشرها بين أبناء جنسه.*
*فإن  سُئل: هل يوجد مختارون بين الوثنيين الذين ليس لهم الوسائط التعليمية  العادية ولم يعرفوا الكتاب المقدس ولم يسمعوا بطريق الخلاص بالمسيح؟ قلنا:  لا أحد يقدر أن يقطع بإثبات ذلك أو نفيه. على أننا نأمل أن الذين لم يسمعوا  عن المسيح، إذا رفضوا كل اتكال على أنفسهم وجعلوا ملجأهم الوحيد الرحمة  الإلهية وسلكوا بإخلاص النية والتواضع القلبي بحسب ما بلغوه من النور،  نالوا رحمةً من اللَّه. ومما يقوّي الأمل في ذلك أن لا أحد يتمم هذه الشروط  إلا بإرشاد الروح القدس الذي يعمل متى شاء وأين شاء. فإذا اقترب ذلك الروح  لقلب وثنيٍ وأناره وأرشده، كان هذا أساساً كافياً لأمل اختيار اللَّه لمن  نال منه تلك المراحم الجزيلة. وجميع الأطفال على اختلاف أممهم إذا ماتوا في  سن الطفولة يُجدَّدون ويخلُصون بالمسيح بواسطة الروح الذي يفعل حين يشاء  وحيث يشاء وكيف يشاء. وكذا يقال في سائر المختارين الذين لا سبيل لدعوتهم  ظاهراً بِخدم الكلمة. فالجملة الأخيرة تشير إلى الوثنيين الذين ليس لهم  دعوة ظاهرة بواسطة خدام الإنجيل (انظر تك 12: 3 ورو 9: 6 وغل 3: 7 ومت 8:  5-10). (انظر فصل 27 س 9 وفصل 39 س 9 وفصل 45 س 16 وفصل 47 س 5 و10).*
*40 - ما معنى الرفض عند اللاهوتيين، وماذا يقيّد معناه؟*
**  الرفض في مصطلح اللاهوتيين هو أن اللَّه يترك الأثيم غير التائب في الخطية  مستمراً في الشر، فيستحق الرفض بسبب آثامه. فالمرفوض هو الخاطئ الذي لا  يتوب لأنه رفض نعمة اللَّه. وهو مرفوض بسبب آثامه، فهو لا يُرفَض بمعنى أنه  يُحرَم من أن المسيح مخلّصه، ومن أن بركات الإنجيل مقدمة له، ومن أنه  مدعوّ للخلاص، بل بمعنى أنه مرفوض من بركات الفداء لأنه معاند ومُصرّ على  شره، ولذلك تركه اللَّه لأسباب معروفة عند اللَّه لينال عقوبة اختياره،  ويشبع من مؤامرته (أم 1: 31). وقد عرف اللَّه هذه النتيجة منذ الأزل كسائر  الحوادث. وكل من رُفض على هذا المنوال ليس من المختارين. فالرفض بهذا  المعنى داخل في قضاء اللَّه ومعلوم عند اللَّه منذ الأزل. واختيار البعض  دون غيرهم يتضمن ضرورة عدم اختيار الجميع، لأنه لو كان الجميع مختارين لما  رفض اللَّه منهم أحداً. ويرتبط القضاء بالرفض بالخطية لأنها أساسه، وهو لا  يجري بفعل اللَّه كأنه يسوق المرفوض إلى الهلاك، بل يجري بسماحه كما سمح  بسقوط آدم، دون أن يكون اللَّه مسؤولاً أو ملوماً في ذلك. فقد سمح أن يرفض  الإنسان النعمة التي لو قبلها لأدَّت لخلاصه، لأن دعوة الإنجيل تقترن  دائماً بنعمة كافية تعين الخاطئ على نوال الخلاص إن لم يرفضها. وتُعرف هذه  النعمة عند اللاهوتيين بالنعمة المشتركة (انظر فصل 39 س 13-16) ولا يختلف  عنها ما سمّوه «النعمة الفعالة» إلا في أن اللَّه يجعل «النعمة الفعالة»  فعالة تؤثر في قلب المختار إلى أن يسلّم ويقبل ويجيب دعوة اللَّه وينال  مراحم الفداء بالتوبة والإيمان بقلبٍ متجدد بقوة الروح القدس، لأن الفاعل  في النعمة المشتركة وفي النعمة الفعالة هو الروح القدس. فإذاً المرفوض لا  يُترك من النعمة الكافية لخلاصه إلا برفضه قبولها، لكنه قد تُرك من النعمة  الفعَّالة التي لا تُقاوَم ولا بد من إتيانها بالأثيم للخلاص، لا إجباراً  بل بكمال الرضى والتسليم.*
*أما الأدلة على رفض الخاطئ على المنوال السابق فنجده في الآيات التالية:*
*«يا  قساة الرقاب وغير المختونين بالقلوب والآذان، أنتم دائماً تقاومون الروح  القدس» (أع 7: 51). «أم تستهين بغنى لطفه وإمهاله وطول أناته؟ غير عالم أن  لطف اللَّه إنما يقتادك إلى التوبة. ولكنك من أجل قساوتك وقلبك غير التائب  تذخر لنفسك غضباً في يوم الغضب واستعلان دينونة اللَّه العادلة» (رو 2: 4،  5). وجاء في كلام بطرس عن «الذين يعثرون غير طائعين للكلمة، الأمر الذي  جعلوا له» (1بط 2: 8) وفي كلام يهوذا عن الأشرار «لأنه دخل خلسة أناسٌ قد  كُتبوا منذ القديم لهذه الدينونة» (يه 4). وفي سفر الرؤيا «الذين ليست  أسماؤهم مكتوبة في سفر الحياة منذ تأسيس العالم» (رؤ 17: 8 و13: 8). وقال  بولس «فإذاً هو يرحم مَنْ يشاء ويقسّي مَنْ يشاء» (رو 9: 18) وقال المسيح  «أحمدك أيها الآب رب السماء والأرض، لأنك أخفيتَ هذه عن الحكماء والفهماء  وأعلنتها للأطفال» (مت 11: 25) «ولكنكم لستم تؤمنون لأنكم لستم من خرافي  كما قلت لكم» (يو 10: 26) «كان ينبغي أن يتم هذا المكتوب الذي سبق الروح  القدس فقاله بفم داود عن يهوذا، الذي صار دليلاً للذين قبضوا على يسوع» (أع  1: 16) «في بيتٍ كبير ليس آنية من ذهب وفضة فقط، بل من خشب وخزف أيضاً.  وتلك للكرامة وهذه للَّهوان» (2تي 2: 20) «لأنه أُعطي لكم أن تعرفوا أسرار  ملكوت السماوات، وأما لأولئك فلم يعطَ» (مت 13: 11) «فماذا؟ ما يطلبه  إسرائيل ذلك لم ينله، ولكن المختارون نالوه. وأما الباقون فتقسَّوا» (رو  11: 7).*
*فإذاً  لا شك في حقيقة الرفض، ولكن يهمنا في بيان هذه الحقيقة أن نحترس مما يغاير  تعليم الكتاب المقدس أو يحملنا على تحريف قصد اللَّه وإهمال العلاقة التي  بين أوجه هذه المسألة. ولا وسيلة إلى الكلام عن مشورة اللَّه الأزلية  وعلاقتها بالحوادث الواقعة إلا إعلان الكتاب المقدس. فلا بد من إدراك أن  اللَّه قدوس وعادل ورحيم محبٌّ للبشر، وهو مصدر الفداء المقدَّم للجميع  بالمسيح، وأنه منزَّه عن أن يكون مُنْشئ الخطية.*
*ووقع  البعض في خطإٍ في التعبير عن الرفض وما يتعلق به فقالوا إن اللَّه قضى  أصلاً بهلاك كثيرين من البشر قبل خلقهم، ثم قضى بخلقهم لتنفيذ قضائه  بهلاكهم، ثم قضى بتركهم بدون كفارة مُعدَّة لهم، وبدون نعمة تؤثر فيهم، كأن  هلاكهم غاية خلقهم. وعُرف هذا القول عند اللاهوتيين بمذهب «سابق السقوط»  لأنهم قصدوا به أن القضاء بالهلاك سبق السقوط في الخطية. وليس لهذا المذهب  اعتبار الآن.*
*وبقي  قول آخر أقرب إلى الصواب وأوضح، وهو أن اللَّه قضى بخلق الناس، ثم بالسماح  بسقوطهم، ثم بإعداد الفداء بواسطة كفارة المسيح العامة، وتقديم ذلك الفداء  لكل البشر مصحوباً بدعوتهم جميعاً، وبنعمة مشتركة تنبيهاً للجميع على  قبوله. ولكن البشر ميالون للشر، ولا يميلون إلى قبول المسيح حتى لو دُعوا  إليه بلطف وطول أناة ونعمة، ولذلك قضى اللَّه برحمة الاختيار مصحوبة بنعمة  فعالة غالبة في قلوب المختارين، تجذبهم وتنيرهم وتجددهم وتقدّرهم على  المجيء للمسيح بالتوبة والإيمان، فينالون الخلاص على يده. أما الباقون، غير  المختارين لهذه النعمة الفعالة، فيتركهم اللَّه ليرفضوا كل ما لهم من  النعمة والدعوة والنصيب في المسيح ليستمرّوا في خطاياهم، فيهلكون بها، وهم  المرفوضون. ودرجات الرفض ثلاث:*
*(1) السماح بالسقوط في الخطية كما جرى على آدم.*
*(2) الترك، إذ يترك اللَّه البعض بلا نعمة فعالة تؤكد إتيانهم إلى المسيح بقلوب متجددة، فبهذا فقط يمتاز المختارون عن غير المختارين.*
*(3)  الرفض، إذ يرفض اللَّه الأشرار المعاندين المتغافلين عن النعمة المشتركة  والدعوة العامة للتمتع بفوائد المسيح، بسبب عنادهم وتوغلهم في الخطية.*
*فإذا  أردنا التعبير عن كل هذه الدرجات بكلمة واحدة قلنا: «القضاء بالرفض» أو  «عدم التعيين». وإذا أردنا التعبير عن كل منهما بمفرده قلنا: القضاء  بالسماح بالخطية، والقضاء بأن يهمل البعض النعمة الفعالة لا المشتركة،  والقضاء بأن يرفض البعض بسبب خطاياهم. أما سبب القضاء بالسماح بالخطية فقد  أعلن الكتاب المقدس أنه إظهار الصفات الإلهية بكمالها وتمجيدها، وكذا سبب  القضاء بالرفض وهو الخطية. ولكننا لا نمتلك إعلاناً إلهياً عن سبب إهمال  البعض النعمة الفعالة، فهو من الأسرار الإلهية المحجوبة عن إدراك البشر.  ونقول الشيء نفسه عن القضاء بالرفض فسبب عدم تعيين الجميع للخلاص لا يعلمه  أحد إلا اللَّه، فلا بد له من أسباب كافية وصالحة، ولا بد من اعتبار أن  السبب العظيم لذلك هو الخطية. وإذا كانت هناك أسباب أخرى فهي من أسرار  اللَّه.*
*41 - ما معنى أن اللَّه قسّى قلوب بعض البشر؟*
**  ليس المعنى أن اللَّه أثَّر فيهم أن يفعلوا الشر، بل أنه منع عنهم  التأثيرات الروحية السماوية، وتركهم لشر قلوبهم ولتسلُّط الشيطان عليهم.  وكل ذلك قصاص لهم بسبب خطاياهم، لأن اللَّه ليس هو مبدئ الشر (يع 1: 13 ورو  1: 24، 28). وإذا قيل إن اللَّه مسؤول عما يسمح به كأنه قد عمله بنفسه  لأنه يقدر أن يمنعه، أجبنا: هذا باطل، لأن اللَّه سمح بدخول الشر في الكون  لمقاصد حسنة ومقدسة يعجز البشر عن إدراكها، ولذلك لا يصح أن نحكم في هذه  المسألة، ولا نقدر أن نقيس أفكار اللَّه وأعماله على معرفتنا القاصرة.*
*42 - ما الاعتراضات على التعيين السابق؟*
** أعظم الاعتراضات على قضاء الاختيار والرفض أربعة:*
*(1) أنه لا يليق باللَّه.*
*(2) أنه ليس صالحاً للإنسان.*
*(3) أنه يمنع خلاص النفس.*
*(4) أنه من المحال أن يقضي اللَّه برفض أحدٍ.*
*43 - ما هو الرد على الاعتراض القائل إن التعيين السابق لا يليق باللَّه؟*
**  يقولون إن التعيين السابق لا يليق باللَّه، خاصةً إذا شمل الاختيار  والرفض، لأربعة أسباب: إنه يخالف عدل اللَّه، وقداسته، ورحمته، وإنه يستلزم  أن اللَّه يحابي!*
*ونرد على ذلك فنقول:*
*(1)  يبنون القول بمخالفة التعيين السابق لعدل اللَّه (على زعمهم) بأن العدل  يوجب على اللَّه أن يخلّص جميع الناس. ونجيب: هذا باطل، لأن العدل لا يقتضي  خلاص أحدٍ من الخطاة، بل يوجب عقاب الجميع، لأن الدافع على الخلاص هو  النعمة المجانية والرحمة. فيجب أن نمدح رحمة اللَّه بخلاص الكثيرين بدلاً  من أن نلوم عدله.*
*(2)  يبنون القول بمخالفة التعيين السابق لقداسة اللَّه على زعمهم أن قداسته  توجب عليه أن يمنع الشر أو أن ينقذ جميع الناس منه، فينفي الشر من العالم.  ونجيب: هذا القول ينافي الواقع، لأن الخطية واقعة قطعاً والخطاة كثيرون.  فالقول إن اللَّه يجب أن يخلّص الخطاة جميعاً بدلاً من أن يعاقبهم باطل،  لأن القداسة لا تُجبر الرحمة، كما أن العدل لا يوجب إظهارها. وهذا الاعتراض  لا يصح في شأن المختارين، لأن اللَّه يختارهم للقداسة، وهو لا يصح في شأن  المرفوضين لأن قداسة اللَّه تسمح بإجراء القصاص بالعدل عليهم. أما موافقة  سماح اللَّه بالخطية، وهو القدوس فنرجو دراسة فصل 12 س 69-71.*
*(3)  يبنون القول إن التعيين السابق ينافي رحمة اللَّه على زعمهم أن رحمة  اللَّه توجب عليه خلاص الجميع. ونجيب: ليست الرحمة إجباراً للَّه، لكنها  مسرته بإظهار لطفه وتوزيع خيراته على الذين لا يستحقونها. لقد أظهر اللَّه  رحمة جزيلة لجميع الناس، مختارين ومرفوضين، بأن وهب لهم فرصة التوبة، وأطال  أناته عليهم سنين كثيرة دون أن يُجري العقاب السريع، وقدَّم لهم المسيح  ودعاهم لقبوله، وأرسل النعمة لقلوبهم لتحثّهم على ذلك، ومنحهم تأثيرات  الروح القدس لتنبّههم وتقنعهم وترشدهم. وربما أهمل كثيرون من المرفوضين فرص  نعمةٍ أعظم بكثير مما قبله كثيرون من المختارين. فكثيرون من المرفوضين  يخطئون مع ما لهم من وافر النور. فاللَّه لا يلتزم أن يعمل كل ما هو في  طاقته لإنقاذ كل إنسان (رو 2: 4، 5). فهل يجوز لمن رفض نعمة اللَّه أن يقول  له: لماذا لم تعطني أكثر مما أعطيتني من النعمة؟ أو: يجب عليك لأنك لم  تؤثر فيَّ مع كل تلك الوسائل من أول أمري إلى الآن أن تبذل كل ما في وسعك  في أمر خلاصي؟ وهل يجوز للمتسوّل الذي أنعم عليه المحسِن بربع جنيه أن يرد  الحسنة ويلوم المحسِن لأنه لم يعطه جنيهاً كاملاً!*
*(4)  يبنون القول إن التعيين السابق يستلزم أن اللَّه محابٍ ومستبد بمشيئته على  رأي خاطئ يقول إن اللَّه يجب أن يعامل جميع البشر معاملة واحدة في الرحمة.  نعم إن ذلك يصح في ما يختص بمعاملة العدل، ولكنه لا يصح في معاملة الرحمة.  فلو كان لكل إنسان حق أن يخلُص لكان اللَّه محابياً إذا لم يعط الجميع  حقهم، لأن المحاباة هي انحراف الحاكم عن الحق. فلو أظهر اللَّه ذلك في  إجراء عدله لصح الاعتراض، إما في إظهار رحمته فيحق له أن يُظهرها لمن يشاء  (رو 9: 18 و1كو 4: 7). فلا يجوز القول إنه يجب على اللَّه أن يختار كل  إنسان ويجدده، لأنه لو صحَّ ذلك لكان لكل إنسان حق أن يخلص، ولكان عدم  خلاصه مخالفاً للعدل، ولكان اللَّه مجبَراً على مغفرة خطايا كل واحد. وقد  تجاسر البعض على هذه الدعوى وأنكر أن للَّه حقاً أن يحرم أحداً دون آخر من  رحمة الخلاص والنعمة الفعالة. وعلى ذلك كان يجب عليه أن يختار كل البشر  بدون استثناء، بل كان يجب أن يخلّص الملائكة الأشرار أيضاً، وذلك ينافي  تعليم الكتاب (2بط 2: 4 وعب 2: 16) ويخالف الواقع، لأن اللَّه لا يعامل  البشر معاملة واحدة، لا في الأمور الدنيوية ولا في الأمور الروحية. وقد  أغلق على الجميع من جهة الخلاص، إذ لا يستحقه أحدٌ استحقاقاً ذاتياً، لأن  اللَّه قد حكم أن لا يدخل أحدٌ من البشر السماء إلا برحمته. فإذا رحم  إنساناً دون آخر بإرساله إليه نعمةً خاصة لم يوجب ذلك لآخر حقاً شرعياً،  لأن ذلك الباب مفتوح للجميع.*
*44 - ما هو الرد على الاعتراض الثاني للمعترضين على التعيين السابق بحجة أنه ليس صالحاً للإنسان؟*
**  يقولون إن التعيين السابق ليس صالحاً للإنسان لأنه يسلب حريته ويؤدي به  إلى الكبرياء والتجاسر. فنجيب: على وجهٍ عام هذا بخلاف الواقع لأن اللَّه  لا يختار اختياراً ظاهراً مستقلاً عن الوسائط، بل أخفى ذلك، فلا أحدٌ يعرف  سر الاختيار إلا بناءً على استعماله الوسائط التي تؤدي للخلاص بروح  التواضع. فالمسألة التي نبحث فيها ليست : هل  نحن من المختارين أو لا؟ بل: هل نقبل المسيح ونستعمل وسائط الخلاص أو لا؟  لأننا إذا آمنا خلصنا وإذا لم نؤمن هلكنا. وليس الذي يهمنا اختيارنا بل  استعمال وسائط الخلاص لنخلُص. ونلخص ردنا فنقول:*
*(1)  القول بسلب الحرية منشأه الزعم أن اللَّه يلاشي حريتنا بإجراء قضائه، وذلك  باطل (انظر إجابة س 20 في هذا الفصل). فلكل إنسان كمال الحرية المسموح بها  لنا على هذه الأرض، وهي حرية العمل كما نشاء، فلا شيء في قضاء اللَّه يمنع  تلك الحرية، لا في المختار ولا في المرفوض.*
*(2)  القول إن هذا التعليم يؤدي إلى الكبرياء غير حقيقي، لأن الاختيار يقودنا  إلى التواضع، والذي ينشئ الكبرياء فينا هو القول إننا ندرك خلاصنا بأعمالنا  وقدرتنا. وقد قيل «لأنه مَن يميِّزك؟ وأي شيء لك لم تأخذه؟ وإن كنت قد  أخذت، فلماذا تفتخر كأنك لم تأخذ؟» (1كو 4: 7). *
*(3)  القول إن التعيين السابق يجعل الإنسان يجسر على الخطية، منشأه الاعتقاد  الباطل أن الإنسان يخلُص مهما عمل، وأن لا لزوم للانتباه. ولكن التعيين  للخلاص يشمل الحياة المقدسة واستعمال وسائط النعمة بأمانة وتواضع.  فالاختيار ينشئ الشكر والحمد بروح التواضع في قلب المؤمن الحقيقي، وإلا  فالأمل في الاختيار الحقيقي ضعيف (مز 115: 1).*
*45 - ما هو الرد على الاعتراض أن التعيين السابق يمنع خلاص النفس؟*
**  يقولون إن القضاء بالتعيين السابق يمنع خلاص النفس لأنه يمنع الاجتهاد  ويبطل استخدام وسائط النعمة، ويعطل تبشير العالم بالإنجيل. وهو خطأٌ منشأه  الوهم لما يأتي:*
*(1)  يبنون القول إن التعيين السابق يمنع الاجتهاد الروحي واستخدام وسائط  النعمة، بزعمهم الخاطئ أن التعيين مستقل عن الوسائط. والواقع ينافي ذلك،  لأن قضاء اللَّه يشمل اجتهادنا في استعمال الوسائط اللازمة، فهو يوجبها.  وما قُضي به يتم باستعمال وسائط النعمة. فإن قال أحدٌ: إن كنتُ من  المختارين فلا بد سأخلُص، سواء استعملتُ وسائط الخلاص أم لم أستعملها، وإذا  كنتُ من المرفوضين هلكتُ على كل حال. قلنا: إن الاختيار والرفض مرتبطان  بالوسائط التي تؤدي لإحدى هاتين النتيجتين دون الأخرى، ولذلك لا خلاص لمن  يهمل وسائط الخلاص، ولا رفض لمن يستعملها كما ينبغي. كما أن قضاء اللَّه سر  لا يعرفه إنسان، فهو لا يمنعنا من الاجتهاد بل يحثّنا عليه وعلى استعمال  الوسائط، لأنه يجعل الخلاص ممكناً لكل من يسعى وراءه، فنحن لا نعرف قضاء  اللَّه، ولكننا نعرف الوسائط، وإذا استعملناها خلصنا.*
*(2)  القول إن التعيين السابق يمنع التبشير بالإنجيل في كل العالم مدفوعٌ بأن  كفارة المسيح عن كل البشر، وكافية لخلاصهم جميعاً، وكل من قبلها منهم يخلص  بها. وقد اختار اللَّه أن يخصّصها لبعضهم دون غيرهم. ولكن هذا لا يمنع من  تبشير الجميع بها، فالكفارة هي عن الجميع، فيجب تبشير الجميع بها. وليس في  البشر من يعرف من هو المختار ولا من هو المرفوض. فالتبشير بالخلاص للجميع  هو أحد وسائط جذب الناس لقبول المسيح، وقد أمرنا المسيح بذلك. فليس في قضاء  اللَّه ما يمنع التبشير بالإنجيل بكل غيرة لكل البشر.*
*46 - ما هو الرد على الاعتراض أن التعيين السابق مستحيل، لأنه يعني أن اللَّه يرفض بعض البشر؟*
**  للرد نقول: القضاء الإلهي ليس سبب تأكيد الهلاك، لأن الهلاك ناتج عن أن  النفس التي تخطئ تموت. فإذا صحَّ هذا الاعتراض كان المعنى أنه يستحيل أن  يسمح اللَّه بهلاك أحد بالخطية. ولكن إذا صح أنه يسمح بهلاك أحدٍ يصح أن  يقصد بالسماح بذلك بقضائه السابق. والقضاء بالرفض ليس كالقضاء بالتعيين،  لأن الرفض هو ترك الإنسان في خطيته، والاختيار هو إنقاذه منها. فالعامل في  الرفض هو الخاطئ نفسه، والعامل في الاختيار هو اللَّه حسب القول «اللَّه،  وهو يريد أن يُظهِر غضبه ويبيّن قوته، احتمل بأناةٍ كثيرة آنية غضب مهيأة  للَّهلاك» (رو 9: 22، 23). ومعنى هذه العبارة أن اللَّه أعدّ آنية رحمة  للمجد، ولكن آنية الغضب مهيأة للَّهلاك من تلقاء نفسها. فاللَّه يخلِّص  المختارين، ويسمح بأن يُهلِك المرفوضون أنفسَهم. على أنه لم يترك المرفوضين  بدون نصيب من النعمة، لو أنهم قبلوه لنالوا الخلاص.*
*47 - كيف تثبت أنه يمكن للمسيحي أن يثق في اختيار اللَّه له؟*
**  قال الرسول إن الذين عيَّنهم اللَّه دعاهم، والذين دعاهم بررهم، والذين  بررهم قدسهم. فإذا وُجدت فينا ثمار الروح القدس التي هي القداسة والفضائل  المسيحية، كان ذلك دليلاً على أننا مدعوون الدعوة الفعَّالة ولنا الثقة في  اختيارنا. ومن أدلة ذلك شعور المسيحي بوجود روح اللَّه في قلبه، وشهادة  الروح القدس لروح المؤمن أنه من أبناء اللَّه (رو 8: 16، 17 وأف 4: 30 و2بط  1: 5-10 و1يو 2: 3). قال بولس «لست أخجل، لأنني عالم بمَنْ آمنت، وموقن  أنه قادر أن يحفظ وديعتي إلى ذلك اليوم» (2تي 1: 12). ولكن يجب أن تخلو تلك  الثقة من كل اتكال على أنفسنا أو بها، وأن لا تقترن بشيء من الكبرياء أو  الخسارة، بل بروح التواضع والصلاة والاتكال على النعمة الإلهية، لأن أساس  تلك الثقة ليس فينا بل في المحبة الأبوية ومواعيد اللَّه الثابتة.*
*48 - ما هي فوائد تعليم الاختيار؟*
**  تعليم الاختيار من الأطعمة القوية التي توافق المسيحي الناضج في الإيمان،  وهو ليس لبناً للأطفال بل طعاماً للبالغين (عب 5: 12-14 و1كو 3: 1، 2) وهو  ذو فوائد روحية للمؤمن المسيحي، لا لمن يجهل الحق ولا لغير المتجدد ولا  للكافر. وقسمنا الفوائد التي يمكن استخراجها من هذا التعليم لقسمين: (1)  الفوائد العلمية. (2) الفوائد العملية.*
*فمن الفوائد العلمية: (1) إن اللَّه ذو سلطان غير محدود.*
*(2) إن الخلاص هو من النعمة الإلهية فقط.*
*(3) لا يمكن أن تُبطل الخطية مقاصد اللَّه في الفداء، ولا يمكن أن أعداء اللَّه يغلبونه (مز 2: 4 و76: 10).*
*(4) قداستنا هي عمل اللَّه فينا لا من أنفسنا (أف 1: 4).*
*ومن الفوائد العملية:*
*(1) ينشئ هذا التعليم فينا الشكر للَّه على صلاحه ورحمته.*
*(2) ينشئ فينا الشجاعة والرجاء «إذ نثق أن الذي ابتدأ فينا عملاً صالحاً يكمّل إلى يوم يسوع المسيح» (في 1: 6).*
*(3) يمنحنا تعزيةً وسلاماً في أوقات الضيق وتقلبات الأحوال، إذ نعلم أن ما قصده اللَّه للمختارين ثابت لا يقدر أحد أن يغيّره.*
*(4) هو أساسٌ لثقة المؤمنين أن اللَّه سيتمم مواعيده ومقاصده (رو 8: 28-30 و9: 26).*
*(5) يقودنا للتواضع (2تي 1: 9 و1كو 4: 7).*
*(6) يحركنا للصلاة ليخلّص البشر ويباركهم ويمنحهم الروح القدس، لأنهم لا يقدرون أن يخلصوا بدونه.*
*49 - ما هي أفضل الطرق لتوصيل هذا التعليم للبشر ومساعدتهم على قبوله وتعزيتهم به؟*
**  (1) يجب أن نبيّن لهم أن الاختيار من مقاصد اللَّه الأزلية، فلم يقضِ فقط  باختيار البشر، بل عيَّن كل الأشياء حسب رأي مشيئته. فإذا صحّ الاعتراض على  الاختيار لأنه يشمل قصد اللَّه في الذين يخلصون، صحّ أيضاً على قصد اللَّه  في كل ما يختص بالبشر. مثال ذلك: هو عيَّن مسكننا وما يتعلق بتعليمنا ونحن  صغار، وجميع أحوالنا الدنيوية كالغِنى والفقر، وكيفية الموت، ومدة  امتحاننا على الأرض وما إلى ذلك.*
*(2)  يجب أن نبيّن لهم أن اللَّه باختياره البعض لم يظلم الذين لم يخترهم، لأن  الاختيار من أعمال الرحمة، وهو غير ملزَم بها (رو 9: 15-18). فإذا شاء أن  يصنع إحساناً خاصاً مع المختارين فلا يكون قد ظلم بذلك غير المختارين. كل  ما في الأمر أنه تركهم لخطاياهم ولقساوة قلوبهم. نعم إن اللَّه في إجراء  عدله لا يحابي، ولكنه في رحمته يحقّ له أن يختار من يشاء وأن يرفض من يشاء.  ولما كان الرفض هو ترك البعض للَّهلاك، نسأل :  لماذا لا يخلّص اللَّه كل واحد؟ فنجيب: إنه يتعذَّر علينا الجواب على هذا  السؤال، لأننا لا نقدر أن نعلل اختيار اللَّه للبعض إلا بما جاء في كتابه  من أن ذلك من أعمال إرادته المطلقة. فيجب أن نعتقد أن للَّه حقاً في هذا  كما في كل الأشياء. علماً بأنه لا يرفض أحداً أبداً إلا بسبب خطاياه، ولا  يمنع أحداً من قبول الفادي ومن استعمال وسائط الخلاص.*
*(3)  نبيّن أن الاختيار يوافق العقل، لأنه تخصيص فوائد الكفارة تخصيصاً فعالاً  للذين قصد اللَّه أن يخلّصهم. ولما كان الجميع في حالة الهلاك، وكان اللَّه  قد شاء أن يخلّص البعض، كان لا بد من ذلك التخصيص. ولا نتصوَّر لتخصيص  كفارة المسيح سوى ثلاث طرق: وهي إما تركها للصدفة، أو لاختيار الإنسان، أو  لاختيار اللَّه. واختيار اللَّه هو الطريق الوحيد الفعال، لأنه لو تُركت  فائدة الكفارة للصدفة أو لاختيار الإنسان لهلك الجميع. ولذلك اختار اللَّه  البعض للانتفاع بالكفارة وأرسل إليهم روحه ليقبلوها.*
*(4)  نبيّن لهم أن الاختيار لا يمنع أحداً من طلب الخلاص، ولا يُجبر أحداً على  رفض الإنجيل ولا على التغافل عن دعوة اللَّه وترك الإيمان. وواضحٌ من  اختبارنا أن كل من طلب الخلاص بالمسيح بالتواضع وجده. ثم أن اللَّه لم يعلن  لنا من هم الذين اختارهم وقصد أن يدعوهم، وهذا يجعل كل واحدٍ منّا بمنزلة  المختار الذي له نصيب في المسيح، إذا قبله بالإيمان.*
*(5)  يجب أن نبيّن لهم أيضاً أن الاختيار لا يأتي بالخلاص بدون استعمال الوسائط  اللازمة وإتمام الواجبات المطلوبة، لأن الكتاب يقول إن الاختيار هو للطاعة  والقداسة، وبالتالي للخلاص (أف 2: 10 و2تس 2: 13 و1بط 1: 3). فإن قال  أحدٌ: أنا مختار ولذلك يمكنني أن أعيش كما أشتهي، كان هذا برهاناً على أنه  غير مختار.*
*(6) نبيّن لهم أن اللَّه لا يُجري قضاء الاختيار بطريقة تعارض حرية البشر، لأنه يرسل روحه لقلوبنا فيجعلنا نريد.*
*(7)  نبيّن لهم أن رفض هذا التعليم وعدم الرضى به ليسا ضد الذين يعلّمونه أو  يحامون عنه، بل ضد اللَّه الذي أعلنه. وأننا يجب أن نقبل حكم اللَّه المطلق  في هذا الأمر كما نقبل أحكامه في سائر الأمور، وأن نصدق تعليم الاختيار  كما نصدق غيره من تعاليم الكتاب المقدس، وأن نعتقد أن له مقاصد صالحة  وحكيمة فيه كما في غيره. فلا يجوز أن نهمل هذا التعليم أو نكتمه عن  الآخرين، فهو يشبه سلسلة ذهبية ذات سبع حلقات، أولها المحبة، بعدها  الكفارة، فالاختيار، فالدعوة الفعالة، فالتبرير، فالتقديس. والحلقة الأخيرة  هي التمجيد في الخلاص (رو 8: 28-30). فمن يجسر أن يكسر تلك السلسلة  الذهبية أو يفصل حلقة منها؟! ألا يجب أن نُقنع الشعب أن يحذروا من جعل  الاختيار عثرةً لأنفسهم، كما جعل اليهود المسيح نفسه عثرة لهم، خصوصاً ونحن  نرى سهولة خضوع الشعب للتجربة وتحويل تعليم صعب مثل الاختيار ليكون عثرة.*
*(8)  نبيّن لهم مقام تعليم الاختيار كما يظهر في رسالة رومية، التي تشرح نظام  الخلاص بالترتيب. فبعد أن بحث الرسول في أصحاحات 1-8 مواضيع الخطية والسقوط  والناموس وعهد النعمة والتوبة والإيمان والتبرير والكفارة والقداسة  والرجاء وإرسال الروح القدس وعمله في قلوبنا وفساد طبيعتنا والقيامة، بدأ  الكلام في الاختيار في الأصحاح التاسع، قاصداً بذلك تعزية المؤمنين بالحق،  لا إرشاد غير المؤمنين.*
*وإذا  اعترض أحدٌ أنه يلزم عن الاختيار عدم لزوم استعمال وسائط الخلاص، يجب أن  نبيّن له أن هذا الاعتراض لا قوة له كما بيَّنا في إجابة س 40 من هذا  الفصل.*
*وإليك بعض الملاحظات:*
*(1)  لا يحقّ لأحدٍ أن يحكم بعدم اختيار شخص ويقول: لا فائدة من الاجتهاد في  خلاصه. بل إذا وجدنا من اعتقد أنه غير مختار ويئس من رحمة اللَّه وجب أن  نبيّن له خطأه.*
*(2) ليس بين الإنجيل وسلطان اللَّه خلاف، فوجب أن نبشر دائماً بالإنجيل راجين إمكان خلاص كل واحد.*
*(3)  لا يجوز لأحد أن يجعل اعتقاده بالاختيار سبباً للتغافل عن الصلاة واستعمال  وسائط النعمة. فإن ظن أحد ذلك كان ظنه تجربة له من الشيطان. وإن أثّر فيه  وغلبه كان هذا علامةً على أنه غير مختار.*
*(4)  لا يقدر أحدٌ أن يعرف سبب الاختيار إلا اللَّه وحده. ولا نعرف سبب  الاختيار إلا في حادثتين فقط، هما سبب اختيار بولس، وهو إظهار أناة المسيح  (1تي 1: 16). وسبب رفض فرعون، وهو إظهار قوة اللَّه وإذاعة اسمه في كل  الأرض (خر 9: 16). غير أن ذلك محصور في هاتين الحادثتين، فلا يمكن أن  نتَّخذهما سبباً عاماً لكل اختيار.*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2011)

*الفصل السابع عشر*
*الخليقة*​ 
*ظهر قضاء اللَّه أولاً في خلق الكائنات، سواء كانت روحاً أو مادة، وليس منها ما هو أزلي، بل لكلها بدء أنشأته مشيئة اللَّه. وكان أوَّل ما خلقه اللَّه تتميماً لما سبق أن قضى به، فخلق الكائنات والمخلوقات على درجاتها وأنواعها. وحين خلق الجنس البشري أسكنهم أرضه، وابتدأ تاريخ هذا العالم.*
*1 - ما معنى كلمتي «الخَلْق» و«الخليقة» في الكتاب المقدس؟*
** معنى «الخَلْق» في الكتاب «الإيجاد من العدم». وليس معناه إبداع شيء من مادة موجودة بصورة جديدة. يختلف الخلق عن النشوء وعن التحوُّل وعن النمو، فالنشوء يدل على تنوُّع موجودٍ بالارتقاء، والتحوُّل يدل على انتقال موجودٍ من حال إلى حال، والنمو يدل على التقدم للكمال بموجب أسباب خُلقت في الذي تقدَّم. وكل ذلك على وفق طبيعة الناشئ أو المتحوِّل، وبموجب قوانين ثابتة. ومعنى «الخليقة» في الكتاب «ما خلقه اللَّه» أي ما أوجده من العدم. فكلمة «الخلق» مصدر، وكلمة «الخليقة» وزن فعيل بمعنى المفعول. على أن المصدر قد يُستعمل بهذا المعنى أيضاً (تك 1:1 وكو 1: 16 ورؤ 4: 11).*
*2 - مَنْ هو مصدر تعليم الخلق من العدم؟*
** هو الخالق نفسه، ولا تصح نسبة الخلق للعقل البشري، لأن العقل لا يقدر أن يتصوَّر خلق المخلوقات من لا شيء. وقد اصطلح الفلاسفة القدماء على أنه لا يمكن أن يكون شيء من لا شيء. وشاع اعتقاد بين البشر القدماء، حتى صار عاماً، وهو أن نسبة الخلق من لا شيء إلى اللَّه يجعلنا نعتقد أنه أصل الشر. وهذا لا يليق بالإله الكامل في جميع صفاته. ولم يكن تعليم أن اللَّه هو الخالق إلا عند الذين تعلموه من الوحي وقبلوه بالإيمان. ولو كان مفهوم القدماء بقولهم «لا يمكن أن يكون شيء من لا شيء» أنه لا يمكن أن يكون شيء بدون سبب كافٍ لإبدائه، لسلَّمنا معهم بصحة هذا المبدأ. ولكن مفهومهم هو أنه لا يمكن خلق شيء من لا شيء. وهذا باطل، أولاً لأنه لا يمكن إثباته. وثانياً لأنه يعني أن قدرة اللَّه محدودة، وأن ما أعلنه لنا في شأن خلق الكائنات من العدم بكلمة قدرته غير صحيح.*
*وقد رأى البعض أن تعليم »الخلق من لا شيء« يعني نسبة أصل الشر إلى اللَّه، وقالوا إن المادة أزلية واجبة الوجود، وإنها هي أصل الشر، وإن اللَّه قد لطَّف فعل الشر في الكون على قدر ما أمكن. وذلك مرفوض: (أ) لعدم صدق اعتقادهم أن اللَّه هو أصل الشر، فالصواب هو أن اللَّه أوجد خلائق عاقلة ذوات إرادة حرة، كان اختيارهم الخاطئ هو أصل الشر، لأنهم تمرَّدوا على اللَّه عمداً وقاوموا مشيئته. غير أن ذلك بسماح منه لأهداف حسنة مكتومة عنا في الدهر الحاضر. وأما هو فلا يزال قدوساً مع وجود الشر بين الخلائق، وقادراً على منعه إذا شاء. و(ب) ببُطل قولهم إن المادة هي مركز الشر، بدليل ما يأتي:*
*(1) لا علاقة للشر بالمادة، بل علاقته بالنفس والمشيئة التي تخالِف مشيئة اللَّه.*
*(2) ليس في الكتاب المقدس ما يدل على أن الجسد المادي هو أصل الخطية.*
*(3) قول اللَّه إن ما خلقه من مواد الكون هو حسنٌ جداً.*
*(4) تجسُّد المسيح الذي تمَّ باتحاد اللاهوت بجسد مادي حقيقي.*
*(5) الوعد بأن الخليقة المادية، المُستعبدة الآن للبُطل بسبب خطية الإنسان، ستتجدد وتصير هيكلاً للمسيح يحل فيه إلى الأبد (رو 8: 19-23 وعب 12: 26، 27 و2بط 3: 10-13 ورؤ 5: 9، 10 و21: 1-5).*
*(6) تعليم الكتاب أن أجسادنا المادية هي أعضاء المسيح وهياكل للروح القدس، وأنها في القيامة تتغير وتصير مشابِهة لجسد المسيح الممجد، فتشترك في الفداء الذي أعدَّه لنا (1كو 6: 15، 19).*
*(7) بُطل مذهب القائلين إن المادة أزلية ومستقلة عن اللَّه، وإن الخطية صدرت منها على رغم إرادة اللَّه، وإنه اجتهد في تخفيفها وإبطالها، لأن هذا المذهب يهين اللَّه، ولا يمكن إثباته، بل يرفضه الكتاب المقدس وحكم العقل السليم.*
*3 - ما هي الأدلة على »الخلق من لا شيء«؟*
** (1) نص الكتاب المقدس على هذا التعليم، فتقول فاتحة التوراة «في البدء خلق اللَّه السماوات والأرض». والكلمة العبرانية المترجمة «البدء» هي في الأصل بدون «أل» التعريف، وهي تدل على زمنٍ قبل الوقت الذي شرع اللَّه فيه في إيجاد المواد. وليس في الكتاب المقدس أقل تلميح إلى وجود شيء من المخلوقات قبل ذلك الوقت المُعبَّر عنه بالبدء. ويؤيد تفسيرنا أن كلمة «البدء» هنا تدل على زمنٍ معلوم قبل إيجاد الكائنات قول المسيح «الآن مجدني أنت أيها الآب عند ذاتك بالمجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم» (يو 17: 5) وقول بولس «كما اختارنا فيه قبل تأسيس العالم» (أف 1: 4) وقول الحكيم «منذ الأزل مُسحت، منذ البدء منذ أوائل الأرض» (أم 8: 23) وقول البشير يوحنا «في البدء كان الكلمة». فيتضح من ذلك أن كلمة «البدء» تُستعمل هنا لتدل على زمن في الأزل قبل إيجاد شيء من المخلوقات، وهو بمعنى قول المرنم «من قِدَمٍ أسست الأرض، والسماوات هي عمل يديك» (مز 102: 25). والكلمة المترجمة «خلَق» تدل على الإيجاد من العدم بكلمة اللَّه القدير.*
*ونجد في العهد القديم ثلاثة أفعال عبرية تصف إيجاد الكون وتنظيمه وهي «بَرَا» وتُرجمت إلى العربية «خلَقَ» و«يَتْسَر» وتُرجمت «جبَلَ» و«عَسَا» وتُرجمت تارة «عمل» وأخرى «صنع». وقد جاء الفعل برأ في الكتاب المقدس على وزني الفعلين العبريين : «قال» و«نِفْعَل» («قال» للمعلوم كفعل، و«نِفْعل» للمجهول كفُعِل) نحو 48 مرة للدلالة على عمل اللَّه، ولم يُستعمل مطلقاً على أحد هذين الوزنين للدلالة على عمل الإنسان. وأما وزن «فعَّل» منه فهو كما في العربية للتكثير والمبالغة، وقد جاء في الكتاب المقدس بمعنى «قطع» أو «صوَّر» خمس مرات منسوباً إلى البشر (يش 17: 15، 18 وحز 21: 19 و23: 14). ويتضح مما تقدم أن كتَبَة التوراة خصَّصوا الوزن المعلوم من هذا الفعل للعمل الإلهي دلالةً على الخلق المطلق من لا شيء، أو الخلق بمعنى إبداع شيء جديد من مواد موجودة. وكلاهما دائماً يفيدان إيجاد شيء بقوة اللَّه مباشرةً بدون سبب طبيعي. أما قوله: «في البدء خلق اللَّه السماوات والأرض» (تك 1:1) فيدل على أن الخلق من العدم هو بقوة اللَّه، أي إيجاد المواد الأصلية من لا شيء، لأنه لم يذكر مادة صنع اللَّه منها السماوات والأرض، وهذا ما نستنتجه من كلمة «البدء». ولا يمكن أن يكون المقصود بذلك نظام الأرض على هيئتها الحاضرة، لأن آية 2 تقول إنها بقيت مدة بعد إيجادها خربة وخالية، ولورود خبر تنظيمها في بقية الأصحاح. فواضح أن تكوين 1:1 يدل على الخلق من العدم، وهو ما تقوله آيات أخرى كثيرة، وهذا ينفي القول بأزلية المواد وألوهية الكون.*
*(2) تدل بعض آيات الكتاب المقدس على هذا التعليم، ومنها القول «وبارك اللَّه اليوم السابع وقدَّسه، لأنه فيه استراح من جميع عمله الذي عمله خالقاً» وهو يدل على أن العمل الذي استراح منه هو الخلق أي الإيجاد من العدم (تك 2: 3). ويؤيد ذلك نسبة الخلق إليه فقط. «بالإيمان نفهم أن العالمين أُتقنت بكلمة اللَّه، حتى لم يتكوَّن ما يُرى مما هو ظاهر» (عب 11: 3) «فإنه فيه خلق الكل، ما في السماوات وما على الأرض، ما يُرى وما لا يُرى سواءٌ كان عروشاً أم سيادات أم رياسات أم سلاطين. الكل به وله قد خلق» (كو 1: 16) «بكلمة الرب صُنعت السماوات، وبنسمة فمه كل جنودها» (مز 33: 6) «لتسبح اسم الرب لأنه أمر فخُلقت» (مز 148: 5). ولم يرد في هذه الآيات وأمثالها ذكر وجود مواد قبل الخلق صنع اللَّه منها الموجودات، بل بالعكس أُشير إلى أنها وجدت بكلمة الرب أو أمره أو قوته، وأنه قال «ليكن كذا» فكان. ومما يثبت ذلك تمييز الكتاب بين أزلية الخالق وحداثة المخلوق، فقال المرنم «من قبل أن توجد الجبال أو أبدأت الأرض والمسكونة، منذ الأزل إلى الأبد أنت اللَّه» (مز 90: 2). وقال «الحكمة»: «منذ الأزل مُسحت، منذ البدء منذ أوائل الأرض. إذ لم يكن غمرٌ أُبدئت، إذ لم تكن ينابيع كثيرة المياه. من قبل أن تقررت الجبال قبل التلال أُبدئت. إذ لم يكن قد صنع الأرض بعد ولا البراري ولا أول أعفار المسكونة» (أم 8: 23-26). وقال المسيح «لأنك أحببتني قبل إنشاء العالم. مجدني.. بالمجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم».*
*(3) شهادة الشعور ولسان حال الطبيعة المادية، فكلنا يشعر بوجوده واستقلاله عن غيره وعدم أزليته، وبالنتيجة أنه مخلوق نفساً وجسداً، وله بداية. فإذا سلّمنا بخلق النفس من لا شيء سهُل علينا التسليم بإمكان إيجاد المواد من لا شيء. وإذا تبرهن من الشعور ومن شهادة الطبيعة ومن تعليم الكتاب المقدس الصريح وجود علة أصلية قادرة عاقلة واجبة الوجود حكيمة مختارة، وجب أن ننسب إليها إبداء الكون. ولا شك أن ذلك يسهّل فهم حقائق الخليقة ويعلّل حوادث الكون وغرائبه تعليلاً وافياً، فلا تبقى حاجة بعدُ إلى تكثير الافتراضات والتخمينات لاكتشاف أصلٍ آخر للخليقة.*
*ويشهد لسان حال الطبيعة المادية بوجود خالق للمخلوقات، ليس فقط بواسطة ما يُرى من علامات القصد في نظامها، بل بواسطة ما يُرى من ذلك في طبيعة المواد الأصلية التي تكوّنت منها، لأن وجودها في تلك تستلزم وجودها في هذه. وإذا بحثنا في المواد الأساسية الأصلية رأينا فيها أدلة قاطعة على أنها صُنعت لهدفٍ، لما بينها من العلاقة والمشابهة والموافقة. وإذا سلّمنا بذلك كان لا بد من التسليم بوجود أصل عقلي لتعليل تلك العلاقات.*
*4 - ما هو الفرق بين الخلق بدون واسطة والخلق بواسطة؟*
** «الخلق بدون واسطة» هو إيجاد شيء من لا شيء، كخلق اللَّه مواد الكون الأصلية من العدم. و«الخلق بواسطة» هو إبداع أشياء جديدة من المواد الأصلية، كإبداع اللَّه البحر واليابسة والنباتات والحيوانات وجسد الإنسان من المادة التي أوجدها قبلاً. وتم الخلق بدون واسطة بعمل اللَّه مباشرةً، وتم الخلق بواسطة بعمل اللَّه بوسائط ثانوية وشرائع مقرّرة.*
*5 - ما هو تعليم الكتاب المقدس في أصل الكون؟*
** هو أن اللَّه أوجد مواد الكون الأصلية من العدم، ثم أبدع من تلك المواد كل الموجودات بقوته كما شاءت إرادته، ووهب الطبيعة المادية قواها وخصائصها، ووهب لبعضها الحياة، وزيَّن الإنسان بالنفس الناطقة، وكل ذلك لأهداف سامية. وأعلن لنا ذلك في كتابه، كما أعلن أيضاً أنه كائن أزلي واجب الوجود ذو مشيئة وحكمة وقدرة، لأنه لا يمكن التوصل بواسطة العلوم الطبيعية إلى هذه المعرفة. غير أن تلك العلوم ترجح وتؤيد كل ذلك. أما آيات الكتاب التي تنص على ذلك فكثيرة، إليك بعضها (تك 1:1 ومز 33: 6 و90: 2 و148: 5 وإر 10:10-12 ومر 13: 19 ويو 1: 3 ورو 11: 36 و1كو 8: 6 وكو 1: 16 وعب 1: 2 و11: 3). ولهذا التعليم أهمية عظيمة إذ يتَّضح منه وجود إله واحد مستقل عن خلائقه، له كل ما يلزم من الصفات ليكون كاملاً. وهو موجد الكون من العدم بكلمة قدرته، والمعتني به على الدوام. وهذا التعليم هو أساس الشريعة الأخلاقية وجميع التعاليم الدينية ومواعيد الإنجيل. وكل ما اكتُشف وعُلم من أسرار الطبيعة وخواصها يبيّن رفعة شأن الخالق وقدرته وغزارة حكمته وسمو مجده، وأنه هو وحده الجواب الكافي لما ينشأ من المشاكل والمسائل في البحث عن غرائب الطبيعة وأصل حياتنا وقُوانا، ولإيضاح أسرار الدين الصحيح وعجائبه التي أعظمها الخليقة الأصلية وكل ما يجريه اللَّه في الطبيعة مما يُظهِر قوته الفائقة وتدخله الحقيقي. فإذا سلّمنا بذلك في مسألة الخلق سهُل علينا التسليم به في المعجزات كما نرى في العهدين القديم والجديد. وتظهر أيضاً أهمية هذا التعليم من أنه يبرهن أن مواد الكون غير أزلية، وإن الطبيعة ليست مجموع ظهورات إلهية، أو هي نفسها اللَّه. وهو ينفي القول بالتوالد الذاتي، وبمذهب النشوء على كل صوره الإلحادية التي تقلل من شأن الخالق، لأن مذهب النشوء ينسب للطبيعة نفسها كل ما فيها من علامات الحكمة والقصد.*
*6 - هل يمكن تعيين الوقت الذي فيه شرع اللَّه في خلق الكون؟*
** لا. لأن الكتاب المقدس الذي هو المصدر الوحيد لمعرفة ما نجهله من أمور اللَّه لا يعيّن ذلك. وأما قوله «في البدء خلق اللَّه السماوات والأرض» فيشير إلى شروعه في الخلق لا إلى الوقت الذي شرع فيه. والأيام الستة التي تم فيها تكوين العالم هي حقب طويلة جداً. وليس في الكتاب المقدس ولا في الطبيعة ما يدل على مقدار طولها.*
*7 - ماذا يُستفاد من الطبيعة عن طول المدة التي مرت منذ شروع اللَّه في خلق الكائنات إلى أن وجد الإنسان؟*
** اتَّضح من اكتشافات علم الجيولوجيا وغيره من العلوم أن تلك المدة كانت طويلة جداً. ويقول أشهر المذاهب العلمية، وهو الرأي السديمي، إن المواد الأصلية التي تكونت منها العوالم كانت أولاً على هيئة غازية ممتدة جداً كالضباب في الجو، ثم أخذت تبرد بالإشعاع وتتقلص وتنفصل أجزاؤها البعيدة عن الكتلة الأصلية الواحد بعد الآخر. ثم أن ما ينفصل يستمر في دورانه ويتحول إلى كرة مستقلة. ولما انفصل عالمنا هذا ابتدأ تكوينه بواسطة التغيُّرات المادية إلى أن صار يابسة وبحاراً، ثم أبدع اللَّه فيه الحياة النباتية والحيوانية. ولما صار بعد أدوار طويلة وكثيرة جاهزاً لسكن الإنسان خلق اللَّه آدم. وليس في هذا المذهب ما يهين شأن الخالق، فهو المبدئ لكل شيء.*
*وليس في سفر التكوين ما يضاد علوم الطبيعة في شأن مدة الخلق، لأن كلمة «يوم» تحتمل أربعة معانٍ :*
*(1) اليوم الطبيعي المعلوم على ما في الوصية الرابعة (خر 20: 8-11).*
*(2) توالي النور والظلمة (تك 1: 5).*
*(3) عدد معلوم من الأيام، ومن ذلك الكناية عن أيام الخليقة الستة بيوم واحد (تك 2: 4).*
*(4) حقب طويلة غير محدودة، مثل يوم الرب ويوم النقمة ويوم الدينونة ويوم الخلاص، وهو كناية عن عصر الإنجيل (إش 49: 8) الذي مضى منه عشرون قرناً «لأن ألف سنة في عينيك مثل يوم أمس» (مز 90: 4). وقال بطرس «إن يوماً واحداً عند الرب كألف سنة، وألف سنة كيوم واحد» (2بط 3: 8). وليس في عبارة التكوين «في البدء خلق اللَّه السماوات والأرض» ما يحدد مدة الخلق مطلقاً.*
*8 - ما هي أشهر المذاهب الوثنية القديمة في أصل الكون؟*
** (1) يقول المذهب الأول إن الكون أزلي، وهو على صورتين: (أ) مواد الكون الأصلية كانت منذ الأزل غير منظمة، تائهة في الفضاء، خربة وخالية، ثم انتظمت في زمن ما بالصدفة على ما هي عليه الآن. وأول من اشتهر في نشر هذا الرأي ديموقراط وليوسبّوس، وتبعهما أبيقور. وهو من أفسد المذاهب الوثنية في هذا الشأن، لأنه ينسب هذا الكون العظيم وكل ما فيه من علامات القصد والحكمة إلى الصدفة. وهو يخالف العقل السليم، بل هو مستحيل، فلو استخدمنا نفس المنطق في تأليف كتاب، لاحتجنا إلى حقب طويلة لتجتمع حروف صفحة واحدة منه من نفسها بالصدفة. ولو حلّلنا مواد منزل واحد إلى دقائقها المفردة، وفرضنا أن هذه المواد منتشرة في الجو لاقتضت الصدفة دهوراً لا تُحصى لتنتظم بيتاً! وكم نحتاج من الدهور لو فرضنا ذلك في مدينة كاملة، أو في الكون أجمع! فهذا المذهب أحد ثمار الفلسفة القديمة في زمن الجاهلية. (ب) لم يوجد الكون مطلقاً في حالة الخراب، بل كان منذ الأزل على ما نراه الآن. وفساد هذا المذهب واضح من أنه إذا كان الكون منظَّماً فلابد له من منظِّم، فمن المحال أن ينظِّم نفسه. وقد اجتهد أرسطو في نشر هذا المذهب وقال إن اللَّه أزلي وكذلك المواد أزلية مثله ومستقلة عنه، وقد عمل في تنظيمها منذ الأزل. وهذا الرأي مرفوض، فالمادة ليست أزلية حسب تعليم الكتاب المقدس. وكان اعتقاد أفلاطون شبيهاً باعتقاد أرسطو من بعض الوجوه، ولكنه يخالفه في غيرها، فقال إن اللَّه والمادة أزليان، وكلاهما واجب الوجود ومستقل عن الآخر، وقد صدرت من اللَّه أرواح الآلهة الثانوية والبشر. وخلق أحد الآلهة الثانويين (واسمه في اليونانية ديميورغوس أي العامل أو الخالق) باقي الكون من المادة الأزلية. وقال أفلاطون إن «يهوه» إله العبرانيين خرج من هذا الإله العظيم الأزلي، وقال تلاميذ أفلاطون إن المسيح أيضاً خرج منه! وهذا المذهب مرفوض لأننا لا نقدر أن نثبت أزلية المادة، لكننا نقدر أن نثبت أنها غير أزلية، لأن القول بأزلية المواد على هيئة غير منتظمة كانت واجبة الوجود ومستقلة عن الخالق، ولها ما له من الصفات الكاملة يقلل من شأن اللَّه (1) لأنه يعني وجود أزلي غيره. و(2) لأن للمواد من الصفات ما يجعل قوة اللَّه مقيّدة حتى لا يقدر أن يعمل شيئاً بالمواد بدون أن يراعي صفاتها، وذلك ما حمل أفلاطون وتابعيه (عندما رأوا في الكون نقائص وعيوباً وخطية) أن يقولوا إن اللَّه لم يقدر أن يعمل أحسن من ذلك. ونتيجة ذلك يكون اللَّه قاصراً في القدرة والحكمة. وهذا يخالف تعليم كتاب اللَّه أنه هو الإله الأزلي القدير الحكيم الذي أوجد الكون بكلمة قدرته.*
*(2) يقول المذهب الثاني إن الكون صدر من اللَّه كجزء منه، فكأن الموجودات على أنواعها كانت فيه أولاً خلايا، ثم نشأت وخرجت منه أو انبثقت كما ينبثق النور من الشمس. وقد اشترك أفلاطون أيضاً في هذا المذهب، غير أنه اعتقد بأزلية المواد. وممن اعتقده أيضاً الغناطسة الذين قالوا مع أفلاطون إن الأرواح صدرت من اللَّه، وإن الكائنات المادية صدرت من المادة الأزلية، وإن المادة هي مركز كل شر. وقالوا إن القصد من صدور المسيح أن يعطي للأرواح الممسكة بالمادة قدرةً على التخلص منها لترجع إلى حالة الطهارة والسعادة. وواضح أنه لا يمكن إثبات هذا المذهب، لأنه يناقض شهادة الحواس وبديهيات العقل ونور الوحي.*
*(3) يقول المذهب الثالث إن الكون هو اللَّه، وهو المعروف بمذهب «ألوهية الكون». واشتهر هذا المذهب في القديم ولا يزال موجوداً في الفلسفة الملحدة، مثل فلسفة سبينوزا وفِختِه وشيلنج وهيجل (انظر فصل 10 س 12-14).*
*9 - ما هي أشهر المذاهب الإلحادية الحديثة في أصل الكون؟*
** نشأت تلك المذاهب عن آراء القدماء، بالرغم من نور الوحي الكامل عند العصريين، وبالرغم من الأدلة الطبيعية والتاريخية والروحية على وجود اللَّه وعلاقته الحقيقية بالكون. فخطؤهم في هذه المسألة أشد من خطأ القدماء الذين لم يكن لهم مثل هذا النور. والغريب أن أكثر المذاهب الوثنية القديمة لا تزال عاملة في عقول العصريين، ولو أنها اتخذت أشكالاً جديدة توافق ذوق أهل هذا العصر وما فيه من المعارف والعلوم الكثيرة. ومن المذاهب الإلحادية الحديثة ما يأتي :*
*(1) مذهب «ألوهية الكون» (أو وحدة الوجود) الذي جدده أهل الفلسفة الإلحادية في القرن 17 وما بعده. ومن أشهر هؤلاء سبينوزا اليهودي أصلاً والهولندي موطناً، وأيضاً فِختِه وشيلنج وهيجل (انظر فصل 10 س 12-14).*
*(2) مذهب الماديين، وهو أن المادة أزلية مستقلة عن اللَّه (عند من اعتقد بوجود اللَّه منهم) وأنها مركز الحياة والقوى العقلية والروحية، ومنها صدرت جميع الموجودات على أنواعها بدون استثناء ونمت وتقدمت بدون عمل الخالق. وهم يعتقدون أن المادة قادرة بنفسها على إيجاد الحياة والقوى العقلية، وأن العقل ناشئ منها ولا يختلف عنها في شيء من صفاته، وأن الأفكار تتولد بواسطة حركات مواد الدماغ كما تتولد الصفراء في الكبد، إذ لكلٍّ منهما أصل مادي. وهذا المذهب يعظم الحس الجسدي ويرفع شأن الحواس الخمس على قوى الإنسان العقلية الروحية، لأن الضمير والمشاعر الدينية والبديهيات الأخلاقية والتمييزات العقلية والشعور وأصل الكون وكل ما فيه عند أهل هذا المذهب إنما هي المادة على هيئات متنوعة. وقد أوضحنا سابقاً تعاليم الماديين وخصائصها وأضرارها (راجع فصل 10 س 6).*
*(3) مذهب النشوء، وهو أن أصل هذا الكون جوهر مادي له خواص التوالد والنمو والارتقاء، وأنه من فعل النواميس الطبيعية. وقد نشأ النبات والحيوان والإنسان والعالم أجمع من ذلك الجوهر. واختلف أهل هذا المذهب في ماهية ذلك الجوهر الأصلي وفي أصله. وكل آرائهم افتراضات عقلية، فجماعة منهم اعتقدت أنه مخلوق، وأقرُّوا بوجود خالق، وآخرون قالوا إنه طبيعي الأصل، فشابهوا مذهب الماديين. وسنتحدث عن هذا المذهب بالتفصيل في الفصل التالي. وأما المسيحي فيجب أن يتمسك باعتقاده أن اللَّه هو خالق هذا الكون والمعتني به، وأن يقبل كل ما يتحققه من الطبيعة في شأن كيفية إتمام ذلك.*
*10 - ما هي المذاهب الشائعة في كيفية خلق الكون؟*
** أوردنا في إجابة السؤال السابق المذاهب المختلفة القديمة والحديثة في أصل الكون، وبينّا أن الصحيح منها نسبه لعلة واحدة مستقلة عنه، وهو اللَّه الخالق. والآن نبحث كيف أتقن اللَّه الكون بعدما أوجد المواد الأصلية، وعن علاقته بهذا الكون: هل ترك المخلوقات لنفسها أو هل اعتنى بها؟ وقسمنا الكلام في ذلك ثلاثة أقسام كبرى:*
*(1) مذهب النشوء الذاتي أي بدون عناية اللَّه وهو نوعان: (أ) أنه كان بدون تدخُّل اللَّه على الإطلاق، (ب) أنه كان بتدخله بخلق خلايا الحياة الأصلية فقط.*
*(2) مذهب النشوء بواسطة عناية اللَّه.*
*(3) مذهب الخلق المباشر بغير النشوء.*
*11 - ما هو مذهب «النشوء الذاتي»؟*
** هو أن الكون بكل ما فيه من الأجناس الحية على أنواعها نشأ بالتقدم البطيء من درجة لأخرى في سلم الارتقاء، وأن جميع أنواع الحياة النباتية والحيوانية والعقلية أيضاً نشأت عن تغيرات طفيفة كانت تزداد وتتقدم من دور لآخر إلى أن بلغت حالتها الحاضرة من الكمال. أي أن كل ما في الكون نشأ من الطبيعة نفسها. وينقسم أهل هذا المذهب إلى قسمين، أحدهما ينكر لزوم تدخل الخالق في إبداع أصول الحياة، والآخر يسلم بلزوم تدخله في خلق خلايا الحياة الأصلية فقط، وينكر تدخله بعد ذلك، فيكون تاريخ الكون طبيعياً. وعلَّلوا تنوّع الأحياء بطرق مختلفة، فقال قوم إن الأنواع نشأت من عمل أسباب خارجية في الأحياء أوجبت النمو والتقدم. وهو قول لا يلقى اعتباراً الآن عند أهل العلوم الطبيعية. وقال غيرهم (وأشهرهم دارون الإنجليزي) إن تنوع الأحياء نشأ عن الجهاد بينها دفعاً لخطر الفناء بسبب ازدياد عددها أكثر مما تحتمله وسائل المعيشة، فهلك الأضعف وبقي الأقوى والأصح. ولما كان من دأب ما بقي أن يتقدم في سلم الحياة والارتقاء للسبب المذكور، كان لابد له من التقدم البطيء من درجة لأخرى في سلم الكمال، فنشأت عن ذلك أنواع مختلفة، لكلٍّ منها صفة التقدم لحالة أفضل وأقوى، إلى أن صارت النباتات والحيوانات على ما نراها من التنوع المختلف الآن. وكذلك حدث مع البشر، حتى أن دارون قال بنشوء الجنس البشري من الحيوان. غير أن بعض تابعيه اعتقدوا أن هذا الرأي يصدق على النباتات والحيوانات فقط، لا على الإنسان. وهذان الرأيان أفضل من المذهب الإلحادي، لأنهما يحتملان اعتقاد وجود خالق أبدع الحياة أصلاً وأودع فيها قوة التوالد. على أنهما لا يزالان دون إثبات، بل إن الأدلة على عدم صحتهما أقوى من الأدلة على صحتهما.*
*12 - ما هي الأدلة على خطأ مذهب النشوء الذاتي؟*
** في هذا المذهب قولان، ونورد الأدلة على خطأ كل منهما: *
*(1) القول الأول: «ليس للخالق يدٌ في خلق العالم». وكل الأدلة التي تثبت وجود اللَّه وخلقه تبرهن بُطل هذا المذهب، الذي يقول إن المادة ذات قوى حيوية وعقلية. كما أن كل الأدلة على خطأ الفلسفة المادية أدلة على خطئه أيضاً. ولما كان يقول إن اللَّه لا يتدخل على الإطلاق، لا في الطبيعة ولا في البشر ولا في كل ما يتعلق بهما، كانت الأدلة على تدخل اللَّه في أمور البشر مثل العجائب والنبوات وأعمال العناية كافةً، تدل على خطأ هذا القول. ومن الأدلة على خطئه (غير ما ذُكر) ما يأتي: (أ) إنه ينسب للمادة الخالية من الحياة قوةً عظيمة أصلية وعقلاً وقصداً وأهدافاً سامية، ونحو ذلك مما لا يجوز أن يُنسب إلا إلى للخالق. (ب) ينسب للطبيعة قوة الانتقال من حالٍ لأخرى تختلف عن الأولى بخواص لا يمكن أن تنشأ إلا بقدرة الخالق، فبحسبه تتحول المادة الخالية من النظام أو الحياة (من نفسها) إلى ذات قوات طبيعية، كالقوات الميكانيكية والكيماوية، ثم تتحول هذه إلى الحياة النباتية، ثم إلى الحياة الحيوانية، ثم إلى الحياة العاقلة كحياة الإنسان! وهذا التقدم الذاتي التدريجي في الطبيعة بدون تدخل الخالق لا يقبله العقل السليم، ولا يشهد بصدقه لسان حال الطبيعة، فليس لهذا الارتقاء في هذا السلَّم ما يثبته ولا ما يرجحه ولا ما يدل على إمكانه. (ج) إنه يستلزم التسليم بإمكان التوالد الذاتي الذي تناقضه كل الأدلة العلمية، وقد فشلت كل المحاولات في إثبات صدقه. (د) إنه يستلزم عدم وجود ما يميّز المادة عن الروح، ولا الغريزيات عن العقليات، ولا الحياة الحيوانية عن الحياة الروحية، ففيه الغرائز البهيمية تساوي إحساسات البشر القلبية وعواطفهم الروحية، وعبادة البشر للَّه تشبه محبة حيوانٍ لصاحبه، والفرق بينهما في الدرجة لا في النوع.*
*ورفض الفلاسفة والطبيعيون مبادئ وأركان هذا المذهب لأسباب علمية، ومن مفنديه دارون وهكسلي وتندل وفِرْجو الذين لو أمكنهم التسليم به لما تأخروا عن ذلك.*
*(2) يقول المذهب الثاني إن اللَّه خلق أولاً خلايا الحياة، ثم تركها لنفسها، فانتظمت من ذاتها على ما هي عليه بالارتقاء، بحسب قوانين طبيعية. وهو مرفوض بأدلة قوية منها: (أ) الحقائق الطبيعية التي تأسس عليها ضعيفة، مثل أساس ضيق جداً لبناء واسع! ولما رأى دارون أن قانون الانتخاب الطبيعي لا يكفي لتعليل كثير من أسرار الحياة وغرائب التنوُّع افترض انتخاب الأنواع على أساس افتراض الانتخاب الطبيعي. ومع ذلك بقيت حقائق كثيرة غير قابلة للتعليل بموجب هذا المذهب، بل تبين خطؤه بسبب البُعد الكبير الشاسع بين الأنواع والأجناس الحية كما يقول علم الجيولوجيا، فكثيراً ما نشاهد أنواعاً كاملة تتلاشى، وأنواعاً أخرى تبدأ بكثرة دون دليل على الانتقال البطيء من نوع لآخر، وليس لذلك تفسير بموجب مذهب النشوء. كما توجد في مملكتي الحيوان والنبات أجناس وأنواع لا يمكن تعليلها بموجب مذهب النشوء. وقبول هذا المذهب يحتاج إيماناً بصحته أعظم جداً من الإيمان الذي يحتاجه الإيمان بالدين. وأهل هذا المذهب يعتنقونه بالتسليم لا باليقين، كأنهم يعيشون بالإيمان لا بالعيان!.. ونشأ عند أهل العلوم الطبيعية اعتراض آخر على المذهب الداروني له اعتبار عظيم لديهم، وهو أن هذا المذهب يستلزم بالضرورة لإتمام مطالبه مدة من الزمان أطول جداً من المدة التي يقدر أهل العلوم الطبيعية أن يسلموا بها. فحرارة الشمس ومدة دوامها يمنع اعتقاد وجود النظام الشمسي مدة بمقدار المدة التي يقتضيها المذهب الداروني. وقال علماء النبات إن مدة وجود الحياة الحيوانية على الأرض لا تزيد على خمسين مليون سنة. ومع أن هذه المدة طويلة جداً، لكنها أقل مما يقتضيه المذهب الداروني، لأنه يستلزم مدة أطول بكثير. (ب) ثبوت الأنواع المطلق على الدوام من أقوى الأدلة على خطأ هذا المذهب، فقد برهن علم الجيولوجيا أن الأنواع الحية لا تزال منذ وجود الإنسان إلى الآن على ما كانت بدون اختلاط ولا انتقال. وضاعت كل محاولات أهل العلوم الطبيعية أن يبيّنوا إمكان انتقال الأنواع. نعم بيّنوا إمكان حدوث الانتقال بين فروع نوع واحد، غير أنهم لم يقدروا أن يبرهنوه بين نوعين مختلفين، بدليل امتناع توالد مولود من نوعين. ولو صح هذا المذهب لرأينا تحوُّل نوع لآخر في طبقات الأرض الصخرية المملوءة من بقايا متحجرات الأنواع الحية في الأدوار القديمة. ولكن لم يوجد من تلك البقايا ما يكفي لإثبات هذا المذهب. فلو صحَّ أن الإنسان متسلسل من الحيوان لوجب أن تكون الأرض مملوءة من الأدلة على هذا التسلسل، مثل وجود هياكل قرود كثيرة متحجرة، لأن الجنس البشري حديث العهد، فكنّا ننتظر أن بقايا أسلافه توجد بكثرة في الطبقة العليا من الأرض، حتى لا يبقى شك في علاقة الإنسان بالقرد. وهذا ما حمل هيجل الألماني المتمسك بمذهب دارون والمشهور بإلحاده أن يفترض وجود نوعٍ يكون حلقة متوسطة بين القرود والبشر، سماه «القرد الإنسان» وزعم أن كل آثار له ضاعت! (ج) ينتج عن الاعتقاد بصحة هذا المذهب أن الحياة العقلية والروحية والضمير قد صدرت من غريزة الحيوانات. وهو يخالف شهادة الوحي في أصل الإنسان، وليس له دليل يثبته أو يرجحه، وليس في تاريخ البشر ما يثبت مذهب دارون، لأن تقدم البشر في القرون الماضية لم يكن بموجب ناموس الانتخاب الطبيعي وبقاء الأصلح، بدليل أنهم لا يزالون على ما كانوا عليه، وأن عوامل تقدمهم هي من التعليم المُنزَل والوسائط الدينية والأخلاقية. ويؤيد ذلك انحطاط بعض الأمم العظيمة في القرون الماضية وتلاشي بعضها بسبب توغلهم في الرذائل. ولا نبني رجاء البشر في التقدم على فعل القانون الداروني فينا، بل على فعل التعاليم الإلهية والمبادئ الأخلاقية والنعمة السماوية والاجتهاد في الانتصار على الميول الطبيعية والخضوع التام للَّه وطلب إرشاده.*
*13 - ما هو مذهب «النشوء الإلهي» المصحوب بالعناية؟*
** هو أن اللَّه خلق الحياة الأولى، ثم خلق منها بعنايته أنواعاً جديدة بحسب الاقتضاء، إلى أن خلق الإنسان. وقالوا إن كيفية الخلق ربما كانت على صورة النشوء بعنايته وقوته إتماماً لمقاصده، إذ ليس ما يمنع خلقه نوعاً جديداً من نوعٍ آخر إذا شاء، لأن ذلك يتوقف على استحسانه، ولا يليق بالعقل البشري القاصر في أسرار الخليقة أن يعترض عليه. فإذا بيّن مذهب النشوء كيف تمم اللَّه مشيئته ومقاصده في الخلق، كان المذهب موافقاً لطبيعة اللَّه وحكمته وقوته ولتعاليم الوحي وكان قريباً لما نراه في نظام الكون، بل إنه يشبه في بعض الوجوه كيف يتمم اللَّه مقاصده في إخراج ثمار الأرض من بزورها وإنمائها وتوليد الأجناس الحية. فالتسليم بقدرة اللَّه أنه يتمم مقاصده بإبداع نوع حي من آخر بالطريقة التي يستحسنها لا يكون صواباً فقط بل واجباً أيضاً. ومتى تبرهن أن اللَّه أجرى عمله بهذه الطريقة، حسب مذهب «النشوء الإلهي» وجب التسليم بذلك وقبول كل ما أعلنه عن ذاته وعمله في كتاب الطبيعة، كما يجب قبول كل ما أعلنه في كتاب الوحي. وهناك كثيرون من أفاضل العلماء المسيحيين مستعدون لقبول مذهب النشوء على هذه الصورة، متى أُثبت بأدلة أقطع وأوضح مما لنا الآن. ولكن هناك صعوبات في برهنة هذا المذهب. ولكنه يسهّل فهم أمور كثيرة، ويوضح أسرار الخليقة، ويحفظ كرامة الخالق لأنه يسلّم بوجوده وتدخله على الدوام كما يشاء بقوته الفائقة في معاملة خليقته. وأما مذهب النشوء الذاتي فيخالف تعاليم الكتاب المقدس في أصل الكون لأنه لا يسلّم بأن اللَّه هو الخالق الذي خلقنا على صورته، بل ينسب البشر للحيوانات.*
*14 - ما هو مذهب الخلق المباشر بطريقة غير النشوء؟*
** هو أن اللَّه خلق مواد الكون الأصلية من لا شيء بكلمة قدرته، ثم أعدها في أثناء أدوار طويلة لإبداع الحياة. ولما صارت مهيأة لذلك أبدع أولاً النباتات على أجناسها، ثم الحيوانات غير العاقلة على أجناسها، بالتتابع في أدوار كثيرة. ولما حان الوقت لخلق الإنسان أبدعه على صورته مميّزاً إياه بالنفس عن سائر الحيوانات، أي أن الإنسان يشبه الخالق في نفسه الناطقة، ويشبه الحيوانات في بنيته الجسدية. ثم استراح من جميع عمله الذي عمل خالقاً، واستمرّ ما أوجده من ذوات الحياة حياً يثمر ويتكاثر على الأرض. وقد قبل هذا المذهب كثيرون من المؤمنين بالوحي في جميع القرون الغابرة بناء على مفهوم الكتاب، لأنه ينسب الخلق كله لمشيئة اللَّه وقدرته، وهو كافٍ لتعليل حوادث الكون منذ إنشائه، ولا ينسب للخالق عملاً يناقض نظام الكون، بل يبيّن التوافق الكامل بين الكائنات، ويقول إن اللَّه أوجد الكائنات حسب نظام كان مقرراً سابقاً في فكره. ويتضح من الكتاب المقدس والطبيعة أن اللَّه تدرَّج في عمله من المواد البسيطة إلى المركبة، وفي الحياة من الأدنى إلى الأعلى بالترتيب، إلى أن وصل إلى الإنسان تاج الخليقة. وذلك باستعمال المواد الموجودة، واستخدام القوات الطبيعية بمقتضى قوانينها، وجعل الأنواع الجديدة مشابهة لما سبقها في أمور كثيرة، وأجرى ذلك بطرق مختلفة حسب استحسانه. وليس في هذا المذهب ما ينفي فعل الأحوال الخارجية في المخلوقات وإحداثها بعض التغييرات في طبيعة المخلوقات وعوائدها، دون مساسٍ بخواصها النوعية، فالبشر مثلاً نوع واحد، تفرّعوا صنوفاً يتميّز بعضهم عن بعض في أعراض كثيرة، بفعل أسباب خارجية وداخلية، غير أن الخواص النوعية استمرت على أصلها. وبحسب هذا المذهب يمكن تعليل كل ما أورده أهل مذهب النشوء من الحقائق لإثبات مذهبهم بغاية السهولة، كالمشابهة التي تُرى بين الأنواع الكائنة والتي كانت في الأدوار الجيولوجية، والتي تُرى بين أنواع مختصة بمكانٍ واحد، ومن علامات القصد في بنية الحيوانات، ووجود أعضاء ابتدائية غير كاملة وغير مستعملة في بعض الأنواع، والتسلسل المتتابع في الأنواع الحية. فبحسب مذهب «الخلق المباشر» نرى مقاصد الخالق الذي استحسن إبداع الكائنات على المنوال المذكور. ولا يناقض هذا المذهب ما يمكن إثباته من النشوء في الخليقة، بل ينسبه إلى فعل عقل الخالق لا إلى الطبيعة نفسها، مستقلة عنه.*
*وبما أن المباحثات العلمية والمجادلات العنيفة في المسائل الطبيعية قد كثرت في هذا العصر، وجب على المسيحي أن يتمسك بإيمانه بوجود اللَّه، وبأنه هو الذي خلق الكائنات من العدم، ولو أن الكتاب لم يذكرها. وعليه فإن صحة إيماننا لا تتوقَّف على صحة مذهبٍ ما، ما دام ذلك المذهب يعظم الخالق ويتفق مع الكتاب المقدس.*
*15 - من أين استقى موسى أخبار الخليقة المذكورة في سفر التكوين؟*
** لا شك أن اللَّه أعلن ذلك لموسى بالوحي، فليس للبشر وسيلة للوصول إلى ذلك بدون الإعلان الإلهي. وقال قومٌ إنه أُعلن لموسى في رؤيا، كما أُعلن سفر الرؤيا ليوحنا. لكن ليس عندنا ما يثبت هذا، بل بالعكس، فإن سفر التكوين يخلو من أية عبارة تدل على أنه رؤيا، فلم يبدأ بالقول «الرؤيا التي رآها موسى» ولا «رفعتُ عينيَّ وهوذا كذا» بل يبدأ كتابه كما يبدأ غيره من المؤرخين. واعتبر آخرون خبر سفر التكوين بالخلق من أنواع الشِّعر وحسبوه «مزمور الخليقة» وهذا أيضاً مشكوك فيه، فليس فيه خصائص الشعر العِبري، بل هو نثرٌ بسيط، ذُكرت فيه سلسلة حوادث خلق الكون على نسقها الطبيعي. وليس لنا دليل مقنع على كيفية حصول البشر على هذا الخبر، والأرجح أن اللَّه أعلنه مباشرةً لآدم أو لغيره من رؤساء الآباء القدماء، فكُتب وحُفظ لعهد موسى الذي افتتح به هذا السفر، وكتبه فيه بإرشاد اللَّه ووحيه.*
*16 - ما الهدف من كتابة موسى خبر خلْق العالم؟*
** ليس القصد منه بيان حوادث الخليقة بأسلوب علمي، لأن موسى لم يقصد تعليم الناس حقائق طبيعية علمية. ولا قصد ذكر تفصيلات عمل الخلق، بل اكتفى بذكر أهمّ حوادثه بالتتابع، بدون تفسير كيفية إجرائها أو تعيين زمن إبداعها ولا تحديد المدة التي اقتضاها، وأن الخالق أبدع الكون من لا شيء ونظمه وأعده لأجل أهدافه، وأن له السلطان التام على جميع الأسباب الثانوية والنواميس الطبيعية. والهدف الأهم فيه هو تعليم الإنسان صفات الخالق وأعماله، وخلقه الإنسان مباشرةً، وبيان مقام الإنسان بين المخلوقات وعلاقته بها، فإنه رأسها. ولما كان الهدف الأهم في الكلام عن الخليقة تعليم البشر أموراً دينية تتعلق بخلق العالم، جاء أسلوبه خالياً من الاصطلاحات العلمية.*
*17 - هل يخبرنا موسى بنظام خلق العالم؟*
** التعليم الجوهري في الوحي هو أن اللَّه هو الخالق، لكننا نتعلم منه حقائق أخرى مفيدة جداً، منها أن ذلك العمل جرى بكل نظام وترتيب، وبالتقدم التدريجي من البسيط إلى المركب ومن الأدنى إلى الأعلى، وأن درجات ذلك التقدم مثل حلقات سلسلة واحدة تتصل بعضها ببعض، الحلقة الأولى منها إيجاد المواد الأصلية من لاشيء، والأخيرة إبداع الإنسان رأس الخليقة على صورة اللَّه. أما الأعمال التي جرت بعد إيجاد المواد الأصلية فهي بالتفصيل:*
*(1) خلق النور، والأرجح أن المقصود به موجات كهرومغناطيسية منتشرة في كل أنحاء الكون.*
*(2) الفصل بين مياهٍ ومياه، وتوسُّط الجلَد (القبة الزرقاء) بينهما، والجلَد في الأصل شيء مبسوط، وهو الغلاف الجوي المحيط بالأرض.*
*(3) فصل اليابسة عن المياه، أي الأرض عن البحر، وإبداع الحياة النباتية.*
*(4) إقامة أنوار في جلَد السماء للفصل بين النهار والليل ولتمييز الفصول، أي ترتيب الشمس والقمر والنجوم في النظام الشمسي وعلاقتها الحاضرة بالأرض. والمقصود بالأنوار الكواكب التي تحمل النور أو تعكسه، ومفردها في اللغة العبرية الأصلية ليس هو نفس الكلمة المستعملة عن النور الأصلي الذي أُبدع في اليوم الأول.*
*(5) خلق الحيوانات الأدنى التي تعيش في المياه والهواء، أي الحيتان العظام وكل متحرك في الماء، ثم الطيور.*
*(6) خلق الحيوانات العليا التي تعيش على وجه الأرض، أي البهائم والحيوانات التي تتحرك على الأرض، والوحوش كأجناسها، ثم خلق الإنسان على صورة اللَّه ليتسلط على جميع المخلوقات.*
*(7) راحة اللَّه في اليوم السابع من عمل الخلق، ودخوله في علاقة جديدة مع مخلوقاته، هي أنه يحفظها ويباركها ويتمم فيها مقاصده الأزلية الحكيمة.*
*ويمكن حصر جميع أعمال الأيام الستة في قسمين: (أ) إعداد الأرض لسكانها، وهو ما تم في الأيام الثلاثة الأولى، ويشمل على الغالب المواد الجامدة. (ب) ملء الأرض بالسكان، وهو ما تم في الأيام الثلاثة الثانية، وهو يشمل غالباً المواد الحية:*
*أولاً: إعداد الأرض وسكانها:*
*اليوم الأول: خلق النور.*
*اليوم الثاني: فصل مياه عن مياه، وظهور الكرة الأرضية.*
*اليوم الثالث: (أ) فصل اليابسة عن المياه. (ب) إبداع الأعشاب (وهي الأولى من المواد الحية).*
*ثانياً: ملء الأرض بالسكان:*
*اليوم الرابع: إبداع النور الشمسي.*
*اليوم الخامس: إبداع الحيوانات الدنيئة.*
*اليوم السادس: (أ) إبداع الحيوانات العليا. (ب) خلق الإنسان.*
*وبين عمل كل يوم من الثلاثة الأولى وما يقابله من الثلاثة الثانية مشابهة: فأول عمل في القسم الأول هو فصل النور عن الظلمة، ويقابله في القسم الثاني تنظيم النور الشمسي وجعله على بُعد معيَّن من الأرض، ثم الفصل بين الأرض وجوّها (أي بين المياه التي تحت الجلَد والتي فوق الجلد) ويقابله إبداع طيور الهواء وحيتان البحر. ثم فصل اليابسة عن البحار وإخراج العُشب، ويقابله خلق الحيوانات التي تعيش على اليابسة، والإنسان. وفي كل ذلك أدلة على إبداع اللَّه الكائنات بغاية النظام والترتيب، فإنه أولاً هيأ المسكن، ثم ملأه بالسكان، متقدماً في هذا العمل من البسيط إلى المركَّب، إلى أن وصل إلى الإنسان تاج عمله العظيم. ويتضح من هذا كمال الجمال والنظام والتوافق مع العقل السليم، بغير شرح علمي أو فلسفي. ويتضح منه وجود اللَّه وعلاقته بالكون، وسلطانه المطلق، وأنه هو وحده يستحق عبادة الجميع.*
*وفي سفر التكوين خبران يختصان بالخليقة، أولهما في الأصحاح الأول وهو يوضح خلق كل الكائنات ويذكر خلق الإنسان بالاختصار، ليبيّن علاقته بكل الخليقة. وثانيهما في الأصحاح الثاني، وهو تكملةٌ للأول غير مستقل عنه، وهو يذكر خلق الإنسان بالتفصيل، تمهيداً لذكر أحواله في الفردوس وسقوطه. والاسم المستعمل للخالق في الخبر الأول «إلوهيم، أي اللَّه» يوافق علاقته بالكون أجمع، ويُستعمل له في الخبر الثاني اسم «يهوه إلوهيم، أي الرب الإله» وهو يوافق علاقته بالإنسان. وجاء الاسمان معاً في افتتاح الخبر الثاني كاسم واحد للجلالة فقيل «يوم عمل الرب الإله الأرض والسماوات» ليبيّن أن الإله المنسوب إليه الخلق في الخبر الثاني هو نفس الإله الذي نُسب إليه الخلق في الخبر الأول.*
*ونتعلم من خبر الخليقة أنه يوجد إلهٌ واحدٌ خلق كل الكائنات، ذو مشيئة واختيار، متميّز عن مخلوقاته، وأن المادة ليست أزلية، وأن خلق الكون تم بالتتابع والتدرج من المادة الجامدة إلى الإنسان المخلوق على صورة اللَّه. وهذا ينقض المذاهب الإلحادية التي ظهرت بين البشر على أنواعها، كاعتقاد عدم وجود اللَّه، واعتقاد وجود آلهة كثيرة، واعتقاد أزلية الكون أو مواده، واعتقاد ألوهية الكون (وحدة الوجود) واعتقاد تسلسل الإنسان من البهائم، واعتقاد النشوء الذاتي، إلى غير ذلك مما لا يسعنا الآن ذكره.*
*18 - هل هناك تناقض بين ما ذكره موسى عن خلق العالم والاكتشافات العلمية الحديثة؟*
** لا. لأنه لما كان هدف سفر التكوين أن يعرّف البشر بخالقهم وبعلاقته بالمخلوقات، اقتضى أن يكون كلامه بسيطاً، يقتصر على الأمور الرئيسية دون التفاصيل، وخالياً من الاصطلاحات العلمية، دون أن يكون فيه ما يخالف الحقائق العلمية. وكل ما اعتُبر خلافاً نشأ إما عن اختصار كلام سفر التكوين وعدم وضوح معناه، أو من عدم صحة المذاهب العلمية التي يُقال إنها تناقض سفر التكوين. وحُصرت الشُّبهات المنسوبة إلى سفر التكوين في ثلاثة أبواب:*
*(1) الشبهات الجيولوجية ومنها: (أ) يُستفاد من أقوال موسى أن نظام الكون تمّ في ستة أيام، ولكن يُستفاد من علم الجيولوجيا أن ذلك استغرق حقباً كثيرة وطويلة. فنجيب أن ليس بينهما تناقض لأن كلمة «يوم» جاءت في الكتاب المقدس بمعنى مدة طويلة (انظر إجابة س 7 في هذا الفصل). (ب) يُستفاد من أقوال موسى أن النبات أُبدع قبل الحيوان، ولكن يظهر من الاكتشافات الجيولوجية حتى الآن أن آثار الحيوانات أقدم من آثار النباتات. فنجيب: ربما كان ذلك لأن آثار النباتات الأولى فنيت لأنها لم تحتمل البقاء وقبول التحجر كآثار الحيوانات. ويؤيد احتياج الحيوانات للنباتات صدق كلام موسى، لأن النباتات غذاء الحيوان، فلا بد من وجود النباتات أولاً. ولقد برهنت الاكتشافات الحديثة هذه البديهية. (ج) على ما يظهر من كلام موسى أن كل أنواع النباتات أُبدعت معاً في اليوم الثالث، وأن الحيوانات على أنواعها خلقت دفعةً واحدة في اليومين الخامس والسادس، ولكن يظهر من علم الجيولوجيا أن أنواع كل منهما لم تظهر دفعةً واحدة بل ظهرت متفرقة على فترات طويلة. فنجيب: إن هذه الشبهة تزول تماماً إذا حسبنا كلمة «يوم» تدل عن مدة طويلة (انظر إجابة س 7 في هذا الفصل). (د) نتعلم من أقوال موسى أن الموت دخل العالم بسبب معصية الإنسان، ولكن يظهر من البقايا الجيولوجية أن الموت وجد في الأدوار الطويلة التي مرت قبل خلق الإنسان. فنجيب: جاء كلام الوحي عن موت الإنسان لا عن موت البهائم (انظر رو 5: 12).*
*(2) الشبهات الفلكية، ومنها: (أ) قال موسى إن اللَّه خلق النور في اليوم الأول، ثم قال إنه عمل الشمس في اليوم الرابع، وبين القولين تناقض. فنجيب: النور الذي أبدعه اللَّه في اليوم الأول كان نوراً كهرومغناطيسياً ممتداً في أرجاء الكون ناتجاً من حالة المواد الأصلية قبل تنظيمها، وهو غير نور الشمس المندفع لأرضنا على الدوام. (ب) ذكر موسى عمل النجوم في اليوم الرابع، مع أنها خُلقت قبل ذلك. فنجيب: نعم إن الشمس والقمر والنجوم خلقت قبل اليوم الرابع، ولكن موسى قصد أنها دخلت في علاقتها بأرضنا في ذلك الوقت. والمقصود بالنجوم في تك 1: 16 إما الكواكب السيارة في مجموعتنا الشمسية، أو جميع نجوم الكون.*
*(3) الشبهات الفسيولوجية، المتعلقة بعلم الحياة: (أ) يقول موسى إن اللَّه أوجد الحياة مباشرةً، ولكن بعض أهل الفلسفة المادية ارتابوا في ذلك وقالوا بإمكان تولدها من تلقاء نفسها. فنجيب: هذا مجرد افتراض بلا دليل، لأن كل ما عُرف من أمر الحياة يبيّن أن أصلها من اللَّه لا من نفسها. (ب) يقول موسى إن اللَّه خلق النبات والحيوان على أنواعها بعنايته الخاصة، دون توضيح كيفية ذلك، فقيل «خلق اللَّه التنانين كأجناسها، وكل طائر كجنسه». وقال اللَّه «لتُخرج الأرض ذوات أنفسٍ كجنسها». فقول الوحي «خلق اللَّه» و«قال اللَّه» يدل على قصده وعنايته دون شرح كيفية إتمامها.*
*وقال أصحاب مذهب النشوء الذاتي إن النباتات والحيوانات نشأت بالتدريج بعضها من بعض، بنواميس طبيعية تفعل من نفسها مستقلة عن مشيئة اللَّه وسلطانه وعنايته، وأخيراً نشأ منها الإنسان. فنجيب: لما كان هذا المذهب غير مثبت بعد، وكانت الأدلة على عدم صحته أقوى مما يوردونه من الأدلة على صحته، كانت الاعتراضات على أقوال موسى الموحى به بلا قيمة ولا تأثير في اعتقادنا أن اللَّه أبدأ كل أنواع الحياة بالكيفية التي استحسنها هو.*
*19 - من أي شيء نشأت الشبهات السابق ذكرها وأمثالها؟*
** نشأت من:*
*(1) اعتبار أن كلام موسى على أسلوب علمي.*
*(2) سوء فهم ما كتبه موسى أو سوء تفسيره.*
*(3) الخطأ في فهم الحقائق العلمية وجعل ما كان منها غير ثابت بمنزلة الثابت.*
*وما ذكرناه الآن كافٍ لتعليل ما يظهر من التشويش والتناقض بين الوحي والعِلم. فإذا أدركنا أن ما كتبه موسى ليس مادة علمية، بل كتابة بسيطة للفائدة الدينية، لا نرى تناقضاً بين كلام الوحي والحقائق الطبيعية، بل نرى توافقاً بينهما في أمور كثيرة، كما سترى.*
*20 - ما هي بعض أوجه الاتفاق بين ما قاله موسى عن الخليقة والحقائق العلمية؟*
** (1) قال موسى إن للكون بداية، ويتضح من البحوث العلمية الحديثة في الطبيعة أن للجنس البشري بداية، وكذلك للحيوانات والنباتات، وللمادة ونواميسها وقواتها. فيتضح من العلم (الذي يتفق مع الوحي) عدم أزلية المادة.*
*(2) كانت السماوات قبل الأرض، وإن كان موسى قد أطال الكلام عن الأرض. وتبيّن الحقائق العلمية أن هذه الأرض ليست مركز الكون كما توهَّم القدماء، وليست لها أهمية في نظامه إلا لأنها مسكن البشر، وذلك يوافق الرأي السديمي الذي بموجبه تكونت عوالم الأفلاك قبل نظام أرضنا.*
*(3) الحرارة والماء هما الوسيلتان العظيمتان لتكوين الأرض، فالنور الذي أُبدع في اليوم الأول نتج عن الحرارة النارية الناشئة من حركات المواد الأصلية في حالتها الغازية وهي مشتعلة، وكانت الحرارة والمياه تُحدثان التغيرات والانقلابات الطبيعية المتوالية أثناء مدة إعداد الأرض مسكناً للحياة. وفي الطبيعة أدلة كافية لإثبات أنه بالحرارة والمياه تكونت قشرة الأرض وأُعدت اليابسة مسكناً للحيوانات والبشر. ويتضح أيضاً من سفر التكوين ومن مز 104: 6-9 ومن طبقات الأرض أن اليابسة تكوّنت تحت المياه.*
*(4) تتابع إبداع المخلوقات، فيتضح من الكتاب والطبيعة أن اللَّه لم يبدع الكائنات دفعةً واحدة بل على التوالي، الواحد بعد الآخر. وقد تبيَّن من البحوث العلمية أن ذلك اقتضى حقباً طويلة جداً.*
*(5) التقدم من درجةٍ لأخرى في سلَّم الحياة، وأن الإنسان خلق آخر الكل. وذلك واضح من كلام موسى ومن البراهين العلمية على أن أنواع الحياة الدنيا وجدت أولاً، ثم تلاها ما هو أعلى منها، وهكذا إلى أن انتهت السلسلة بالجنس البشري. أما اعتقاد البعض أن ذلك كان بالنشوء الطبيعي والتدرج الذاتي من نوع لآخر بسلسلة متصلة فلا دليل عليه (انظر إجابة س 12 في هذا الفصل).*
*(6) توافق تعبيرات موسى عن الخلق مع الاكتشافات الطبيعية. ومن ذلك: (أ) الكلمتان الأصليتان اللتان تصفان النور المخلوق في اليوم الأول (كلمة نور أي نور أصلي) والنور المخلوق في اليوم الرابع (أي كلمة أنوار أي حاملات النور) تتفقان مع ما حدث فعلاً. (ب) الكلمة المترجمة «جلَد» توافق طبيعة الجو المنبسط والمتّسع. (ج) الكلمتان المترجمتان «تنانين» و«دبابات» موافقتان لصفات الحيوانات العِظام التي أُبدعت في ذلك الوقت على ما يظهر من آثارها في طبقات الأرض. (د) الكلمة المترجمة «خلَق» (بَرَا) في فاتحة سفر التكوين تناسب تمامًا التعبير عن خلق اللَّه للمواد الأصلية (آية 1) وخلق الحياة الحيوانية (آية 21) وخلق الإنسان (آية 27). وفي كل ما سواها استُعملت ألفاظ تدل غالباً على الخلق بوسائط ثانوية، ومن ذلك قوله «وقال اللَّه ليكن». «فعمل اللَّه». و«قال اللَّه لتجتمع». و«قال اللَّه لتُنبِت». «وقال اللَّه لتكن أنوار». «فعمل اللَّه النورين». ومن هذا يظهر أن سفر التكوين يقول إن الخلق الجديد مباشرةً من لا شيء لم يحدث إلا قليلاً، وإن أكثر الأعمال الإلهية تمت بإبداع أشياء جديدة بوسائط ثانوية من مواد موجودة، وذلك مطابق لما نستنتجه من الطبيعة نفسها. ومما يستحق ذكره أن العبارات التي وردت فيها كلمة «خلق» (تك 1:1، 21، 27) هي التي أعجزت أصحاب مذهب النشوء عن إثبات صحة مذهبهم وعن أن يبيّنوا كيفية النشوء من لا شيء، لأن ذلك محال، وكذلك افتراض نشوء الحياة الحيوانية من مادة خالية من الحياة، وافتراض نشوء الحياة العقلية البشرية من الحياة البهيمية مما لا يصدقه العقل السليم.*
*(7) للإنسان المقام الأول في الطبيعة، فقد قال موسى إن اللَّه خلق الإنسان على صورته، وإن بينه وبين الخالق علاقة لم يشاركه فيها غيره، فهو أسمى مما سواه من المخلوقات أصلاً ومقاماً. وهذا يبيّن فساد القول بتسلسل الإنسان من البهائم بالتناسل الطبيعي. ويؤيد ذلك ما جاء في إنجيل لوقا 3 في ذكر نسب المسيح، فإنه قيل في خاتمة الكلام «ابن أنوش ابن شيث ابن آدم ابن اللَّه». وكل ما ذُكر فيه من علاقة الإنسان بالخالق وخلقه في آخر اليوم السادس بعد الحيوانات العليا يطابق البحوث العلمية عن مقام الإنسان ومكانه في سلسلة الحياة.*
*(8) بيان وحدة النوع البشري المنسوب إلى أصلٍ واحد هو أبوانا الأولان آدم وحواء، فهو من صريح أقوال الكتاب المقدس (تك 1: 27، 28 و2: 7، 22 و3: 20 ومت 19: 4 وأع 17: 26 ورو 5: 12، 19 و1كو 15: 22) وتوافقه كل الحقائق العلمية (قارن مع فصل 22 س 1-7).*
*وهكذا يثبت كل ما أوردناه من الاتفاق بين أقوال موسى في خلق الكون وأحدث الاكتشافات العلمية أن موسى كتب بالوحي، وأنه لولا ذلك لوقع في أخطاء كثيرة. فيصح القول إن كل الحقائق العلمية تثبت أقوال موسى في خلق العالم.*
*21 - ما هي غاية اللَّه العظمى من خلق الكون؟*
** يقول الكتاب المقدس إن غايته بيان مجد اللَّه وعظمته بإظهار صلاحه وقدرته وحكمته وكل صفاته الفائقة، فقد حسُن في البدء عند اللَّه الآب والابن والروح القدس، لأجل إظهار مجد قدرته السرمدية وحكمته وصلاحه، أن يخلق من لا شيء العالم وكل ما فيه. ولما كان اللَّه غير محدود في صلاحه، وكانت معرفة البشر له أعظم واسطة لخيرهم وارتقائهم، كان هذا الهدف ليس لمجرد تعظيم شأنه فقط، بل لسعادة مخلوقاته أيضاً بإظهار نفسه وبيان صفاته ليعرفوه، فيُدخلهم في شركة حياته. ويقول الوحي في ذلك «الكل به وله قد خلق» (كو 1: 16). «لأنه منه وبه وله كل الأشياء» (رو 11: 36). «أنت مستحقّ أيها الرب أن تأخذ المجد والكرامة والقدرة، لأنك أنت يا رب خلقت كل الأشياء، وهي بإرادتك كائنةٌ وخُلقت» (رؤ 11: 4).*


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2011)

*الفصل الثامن عشر

عناية الله


1 - ما هي عناية اللَّه؟
* اللَّه العظيم خالق كل شيء هو حافظ كل الخلائق ومدبّرها ومرتّبها وحاكم عليها وعلى كل الأفعال وكل الأشياء من الأكبر إلى الأصغر بعنايته الكلية الحكمة والقداسة، حسب معرفته السابقة المعصومة ورأي مشيئته الحرة التي لا تتغيَّر لحمد مجد حكمته وقدرته وعدله وصلاحه ورحمته.. وعناية اللَّه هي حفظه كل خلائقه وسياسته إياها وكل أفعالها بغاية القداسة والحكمة والقدرة.
فالمقصود بعناية اللَّه أنه يُجري قضاءه الأزلي في زماننا باستخدام الأسباب الثانوية التي يقيمها لذلك، وأنه بهذه العناية يحفظ كل خلائقه، ويدبّرها وكل أفعالها حتى يتمم فيها كل مقاصده الأزلية.
2 - ما معنى حفظ اللَّه لخلائقه؟
* معناه أنه بقوته الفائقة يحفظ كل خلائقه ويعتني بها على الدوام، فتستمر في الوجود، محفوظة الصفات والقُوى الخلْقيَّة والاكتسابية، التي منحها لها بإرادته الصالحة وعنايته الكريمة. ولو ترك اللَّه تلك الكائنات لذاتها لاعتراها الانحلال.
3 - كيف تبرهن حفظ اللَّه لخلائقه من الكتاب المقدس؟
* من الآيات «اللَّه حامل كل الأشياء بكلمة قدرته» (عب 1: 3) و«فيه يقوم الكل» (كو 1: 17) و«به نحيا ونتحرك ونوجد» (أع 17: 28). وفي الكتاب آيات كثيرة تنسب القوات الطبيعية لقدرة اللَّه، وتُثبت حفظه لجميع الأجناس الحية، وتعلّم أن المخلوقات الحية وغير الحية لا تدوم في الوجود من ذاتها بل من مشيئة اللَّه وقدرته، وأنها عاجزة عن استمرار الوجود بدون إرادته وعنايته، كما كانت عاجزة عن إيجاد نفسها في أول الأمر.
4 - ما هي المذاهب الثلاثة المشهورة في كيفية حفظ اللَّه خلائقه؟
* (1) مذهب العقليين، وهو أن ذلك الحفظ من فعل القوانين الطبيعية المطلقة الدائمة بدون تدخُّل اللَّه. فالطبيعة تحفظ نفسها بما سنَّ اللَّه لها من القوانين حين خلقها، فلم يبقَ داعٍ (حسب زعمهم) لعنايته وحفظه، وتركها تجري مجراها الطبيعي بحسب القوانين المذكورة. فليس للعلة الأصلية أدنى علاقة بالعلل الثانوية. وهو مذهب مرفوض لأنه يناقض تعاليم الكتاب المقدس التي تقول إن اللَّه قريب من خلائقه ويعتني بهم، وإنه على الدوام يُجري في الكون مقاصده بقدرته العظيمة.
ويخالف مذهب العقليين بديهيات طبيعتنا الدينية، مثل شعورنا بأننا دائماً محتاجون للَّه ومستندون عليه، وأنه لا يهمل أحداً. وهذا المذهب يقتل في تابعيه التأثيرات الدينية، لأنه ينكر عمل اللَّه، وينادي بإهمال جميع الواجبات من نحوه.
(2) مذهب «الخلق المستمر» بدون انقطاع، وهو عكس مذهب العقليين، فاللَّه على مذهب العقليين بعيد عن مخلوقاته ولا يبالي بهم. ولكن مذهب «الخلق المستمر» يقول إنه قريب منهم، يعمل مباشرة بقوته كل لحظة، ليس في حفظ ما خلقه سابقاً، بل في إجراء الخلق على الدوام، بمعنى ينفي عمل كل الأسباب الثانوية، ويثبت أن اللَّه هو العلة الوحيدة لكل شيء في كل حين. وعلى ذلك يكون الحفظ هو الخَلق، لأن الخَلق (في زعمهم) هو إيجاد ما لم يوجد سابقاً، والحفظ هو إبقاء الموجود. والخلق يتم بقوة اللَّه، إما بإيجاد شيء من لا شيء أو بإبداع شيء على مثالٍ جديد من شيء موجود. ويتم الحفظ بأن يستخدم اللَّه أسباباً ثانوية ليُبقي الموجود. وقالوا إن اللَّه أشار إليهما بقوله «اللَّه خلق كل الأشياء وبه يقوم الكل». وهذا المذهب مرفوض لأنه يؤدي إلى الاعتقاد بألوهية الكون (وحدة الوجود)، كما أنه يناقض حقائق المسيحية الجوهرية، ويناقض بديهيات العقل البشري التي بها يتحقق الإنسان وجوده ودوامه ووجود كل المواد ودوامها، ويناقض المشاعر الأخلاقية في الإنسان التي تشهد أنه فاعلٌ أخلاقي ذو مشيئة واختيار حر مسؤول. ويلزم عن صحة مذهب الخلق المستمر أن يضيع منا الدليل على حقيقة الأشياء، لأن جميع الموجودات (بحسبه) تكون مجرد تصورات عقلية تتلاشى وتتجدد كل دقيقة، وأننا غير مسؤولين عن أفكارنا وأعمالنا لأن ليس لنا إرادة حرة مستقلة، وأننا لسنا فعَلة أخلاقيين، بل اللَّه هو الذي يعمل فينا إجباراً على الدوام، وأن ليس لنا علاقة حقيقية بشريعة اللَّه، بل نحن مجرد آلات نفعل مشيئته بمعنى ينفي كل استقلال.
(3) مذهب قوة اللَّه الفاعلة في إبقاء كل الأشياء على حالها، وإدامتها بجميع خصائصها لإتمام غايته بكيفية تفوق إدراكنا، وهو المذهب الصحيح ومبادئه هي: (أ) للمخلوقات الروحية والمادية وجود حقيقي. (ب) جعل اللَّه لها خواص وقُوى تُمكّنها من أن تكون عللاً ثانوية. (ج) دوامها في الوجود ليس من نفسها، بل من اللَّه الذي بقدرته يحفظها ويُديم لها ما خصَّها به أصلاً من القوى والصفات. (د) كيفية حفظ اللَّه إياها من الأسرار المكتومة عنا، فليس في طاقة المحدود إدراك مقاصد غير المحدود وأعماله. ولولا عناية اللَّه بتلك المخلوقات وحفظه إياها بهذه الكيفية السرية لاختلَّ نظامها وأتت بغير المقصود من وجودها.
5 - ما معنى أن اللَّه يعتني بخلائقه وبكل أفعالهم؟
* معناه أنه يتصرف معهم بطريقة تحوّل كل أعمالهم وكل ما يحدث في الكون إلى وسائط تتمّم مقاصده، بدون معارضة لحريتهم ولخواص طبيعتهم، فيبقى كلٌّ منهم فاعلاً مختاراً حراً. وهذه العناية ضرورية لإتمام عمل عناية اللَّه، التي تشمل حفظ الخلائق وغير ذلك. وهذا يقتضي حكمة فائقة وقدرة على كل شيء وسلطاناً مطلقاً على كل الأسباب الثانوية حتى يجعلها تكمل كل ما قصده منذ الأزل في الوقت المعيَّن بدون أدنى خلل، بواسطة عنايته الإلهية الفعالة.
6 - ماذا نتعلم من الكتاب المقدس عن صفات عناية اللَّه؟
* (1) إنها عامة تشمل كل الخلائق وكل أفعالهم، فلا مكان للقدَر الوثني الجهلي الذي هو الاضطرار الأعمى الناتج عن فواعل القوات الطبيعية بدون تسلط حكيم، ولا للصدفة، لأن جميع حوادث الكون ناشئة عن عناية إلهٍ حكيم، غير محدود، حاضر في كل مكان.
(2) إنها فعالة لا يمكن مقاومتها، وذلك يؤكد حدوث كل مقاصد اللَّه.
(3) إنها حكيمة، مناسبة لطبيعة الخلائق، لأن اللَّه يدبّر عالم الجماد بقوانين ثابتة سنَّها لهذا الهدف، ويدبر الحيوانات غير العاقلة بغرائزها، ويدبر الخلائق العاقلة بطريقة توافق طبيعتهم.
(4) إنها مقدسة، فالأهداف التي يقصدها اللَّه والوسائط التي يستخدمها لإتمام تلك الأهداف توافق قداسته الكاملة.
وكثيراً ما يسأل الناس كيف يدبر اللَّه العالم، وما هي العلاقة بين فعله وفعل أسباب أخرى، وما هو التوافق بين تعليم عناية اللَّه المطلقة وتعليم اختيار الإنسان؟ ولما لم يكن لهذه المسائل إجابة قاطعة في الكتاب المقدس كان الأوْلى عدم التعرُّض للبحث عنها. ولكن لأن بعض الفلاسفة أكثروا الجدل فيها وقدموا من عندهم إجابات عليها، فيجب أن ندرس ما يقولون لنُظهر ما يناقض منها كتاب اللَّه واختبار الإنسان.
7 - ما هي الأدلة على تدبير اللَّه للكون؟
* (1) كمال شخصه، فهو غير محدود بزمان أو مكان، وغير محدود في القدرة، ويمكنه أن يدبر الكون. ولأنه غير محدود في الحكمة يؤكد لنا أنه لم يخلق الموجودات بدون أهداف، وأنه يختار لإتمام أهدافه أفضل الوسائط. ولأنه غير محدود في المحبة والصلاح يؤكد لنا أنه لا يترك خلائقه العاقلة تحت سلطان الطبيعة أو القدر الوثني الأعمى، بل يعتني بكل أمورهم. ولأنه غير محدود في العدل يؤكد لنا أنه يميّز بين أعمال الفعلة المختارين المخلوقين تحت حكمٍ أخلاقي، ويعاقب الأشرار منهم ويُثيب الأخيار.
(2) ما في الكون من الدلائل الظاهرة الكثيرة على ذلك: (أ) مجرى الأمور الطبيعية، فإن كل ما يدل على الهدف والترتيب كالقوات المادية والحياة على أنواعها وحركات الأجرام السماوية يدل أيضاً على أن اللَّه يدبرها، لأن الطبيعة التي هي نفسها خالية من القصد تجري بعناية اللَّه على ما يوافق احتياجات البشر وما يؤول لخيرهم. (ب) تاريخ الجنس البشري الذي نرى فيه ما يدل على أهداف سامية تتم بالتعليم والتربية والارتقاء والتقدم بوسائط متنوعة وعناية فائقة، ليس للبشر قدرة من تلقاء أنفسهم أن يتمموها. فهذه الأهداف وتمامها يدلان على عقل فائق وقصد شامل وقدرة أعظم من قدرة البشر المحدودة، وكلها تدل على عناية اللَّه بأمور البشر. (ج) اختباراتنا الشخصية أن يد اللَّه في كل أمورنا، وما نراه من ذلك في حياة الشخصيات الكتابية هو مثال لحياة كل إنسان، خاصةً المتكلين على اللَّه الذين يرشدهم إلى الخير والصلاح.
(3) شهادة الشعور، فإننا نشعر بضعفنا واحتياجنا لمعونة اللَّه، وأننا مسؤولون أمامه عن أخلاقنا وأعمالنا. فلولا وجوده معنا وقربه منا لما قدرنا أن نعرفه ولا أن نستمد منه الإرشاد والحماية، ولا كان في الصلاة له فائدة، ولهُدمت كل أركان الدين الحق، ولتُركنا بدون آمال ولا رجاء في شيء.
(4) النبوات والمواعيد والتهديدات الكثيرة العدد التي تحققت، ويستلزم تحقيقها عناية اللَّه بخلائقه وبأعمالهم في منحهم الصحة وطول العمر وتوالي الفصول وإرسال البركات والحروب والبلايا، وجعله كل الأمور تعمل لإتمام أقواله التي سبق ونطق بها قبل الوقت المعين لوقوعها بوقت طويل (قارن خر 12: 46 مع يو 19: 36 ومز 22: 18 مع يو 19: 24 و1مل 20: 13 مع 20: 34-38 ومي 5: 2 مع مت 2: 5 وإش 14: 23 وإر 49: 17 وحز 26: 4، 5).
(5) يعلّمنا الكتاب أن عناية اللَّه: (أ) تشمل عالم الجماد، فإن دوران الكواكب وتعاقب الفصول ونمو النبات ونزول المطر نُسبت لمشيئة اللَّه وعنايته، لا إلى الصدفة. فقيل إنه هو الذي يُخرج النجوم في أوقاتها ويجعل الشمس تشرق والعشب ينمو. قال بولس «مع أنه لم يترك نفسه بلا شاهد، وهو يفعل خيراً، يعطينا من السماء أمطاراً وأزمنة مثمرة، ويملأ قلوبنا طعاماً وسروراً» (أع 14: 17). وقال المسيح «لكي تكونوا أبناء أبيكم الذي في السماوات، فإنه يشرق شمسه على الأشرار والصالحين، ويمطر على الأبرار والظالمين» (مت 5: 45). «فإن كان عشب الحقل الذي يوجد اليوم ويُطرح غداً في التنور يلبسه اللَّه هكذا، أفليس بالحري جداً يلبسكم أنتم يا قليلي الإيمان؟» (مت 6: 30). وقيل إنه يجعل الرياح رسله والبروق خدامه، ونُسبت إليه الحوادث غير العادية كالزلازل والأنواء والأوبئة ونحوها، وما يظهر أنه يحدث صدفةً، كالقُرعة وطريق السهام في طيرانها. حتى شعور رؤوسنا جميعها محصاة عنده (مت 10: 30 انظر أيضاً مز 104: 14 و135: 5-7 و147: 8-18 و148: 7، 8 وأي 9: 5، 6 و21: 9-11 و37: 6-13 وأصحاحات 38-41). (ب) تشمل عناية اللَّه العالم الحيواني، فاللَّه هو الذي كوَّن أجساد الحيوانات، ويحفظ حياتها ويقدم لها احتياجاتها، وبيده نَفَس كل حي وروح كل البشر (أي 12: 10). «الأشبال تزمجر لتخطف ولتلتمس من اللَّه طعامها. كلها إياك تترجى لترزقها قوتها في حينه. تعطيها فتلتقط. تفتح يدك فتشبع خيراً» (مز 104: 21، 27، 28). وقال المسيح «انظروا طيور السماء : إنها لا تزرع ولا تحصد ولا تجمع إلى مخازن، وأبوكم السماوي يقوتها! ألستم أنتم بالحري أفضل منها؟» (مت 6: 26). وقال الرسول «إذ يعطي الجميع حياة ونفساً وكل شيء» (أع 17: 25). وعلّم المسيح تلاميذه أن يصلوا «خبزنا كفافنا أعطنا اليوم» وهذا يعني أننا مفتقرون إليه لسد حاجاتنا اليومية (انظر مز 147: 9 ومت 10: 29). (ج) تشمل عناية اللَّه كل أمم الأرض. والكتاب يقول «متسلط بقوته إلى الدهر. عيناه تراقبان الأمم» (مز 66: 7). و«حُسبت جميع سكان الأرض كلا شيء، وهو يفعل كما يشاء في جند السماء وسكان الأرض، ولا يوجد من يمنع يده أو يقول له ماذا تفعل؟» (دا 4: 35). وهو «يغيّر الأوقات والأزمنة. يعزل ملوكاً وينصّب ملوكاً. يعطي الحكماء حكمة ويعلّم العارفين فهماً» (دا 2: 21). «العليّ متسلط في مملكة الناس ويعطيها من يشاء» (دا 4: 25).«ويل لأشور قضيب غضبي، والعصا في يدهم هي سخطي. على أمةٍ منافقة أرسله، وعلى شعب سخطي أوصيه ليغتنم غنيمة.. أما هو فلا يفتكر هكذا ولا يحسب قلبه هكذا، بل في قلبه أن يبيد ويقرض أمماً ليست بقليلة» (إش 10: 5-7). والكتاب المقدس مملوء من الآيات التي تقول إن الأمم هم في يد اللَّه، وإنه يستخدمهم كما يستعمل الإنسان العصا، وبواسطتهم يكمل مقاصده، وإنه يحطمهم كإناء الخزاف ويرفعهم إلى أعلى حسب مسرته (1أي 16: 31 ومز 147: 7 وأم 21: 1 وأي 12: 23 وإش 10: 12-15). (د) تشمل عناية اللَّه أحوال كل إنسان، من وقت ولادته ومكان سكنه، ويعيّن وجوده بين المسيحيين أو الوثنيين، وكونه من الضعفاء أو من الأقوياء، ويخصه بالمواهب والنجاح أو عدمهما، ونحو ذلك. فقيل «الرب يميت ويحيي. يُهبِط إلى الهاوية ويصعِد. الرب يفقِر ويغني. يضع ويرفع» (1صم 2: 6، 7). «أنا الرب وليس آخر. لا إله سواي. نطَّقتك وأنت لم تعرفني» (إش 45: 5). «قلب الإنسان يفكر في طريقه، والرب يهدي خطوته» (أم 16: 9). «لأنه لا من المشرق ولا من المغرب ولا من برية الجبال، ولكن اللَّه القاضي. هذا يضعه وهذا يرفعه» (مز 75: 6، 7). «في يدك آجالي. نجِّني من يد أعدائي ومن الذين يطردونني» (مز 31: 15). «وصنع من دم واحدٍ كل أمةٍ من الناس يسكنون على كل وجه الأرض، وحتم بالأوقات المعيَّنة وبحدود مسكنهم» (أع 17: 26 وأيضاً مز 18: 50 ولو 1: 53 ويع 4: 13-15). (هـ) تشمل عناية اللَّه أعمال الناس الاختيارية الصالحة والشريرة. فجاء فيه « للإنسان تدابير القلب، ومن الرب جواب اللسان» (أم 16: 1). «قلب الملك في يد الرب كجداول مياه، حيثما شاء يُميله» (أم 21: 1). «مبارك الرب إله آبائنا الذي جعل مثل هذا في قلب الملك» (عز 7: 27). «وأُعطي نعمةً لهذا الشعب في عيون المصريين، فيكون حينما تمضون أنكم لا تمضون فارغين» (خر 3: 21). «أمِلْ قلبي إلى شهاداتك لا إلى المكسب» (مز 119: 36). ولا يخفى أن نبوات كتاب اللَّه ومواعيده وتهديداته مبنية على أن السلطان المطلق على الخلائق العاقلة اللازم للعناية بالعالم هو في يده. وكذلك صلوات شعب اللَّه مبنية على ثقتهم بأنه يدبّر العالم، وأنه يعمل في الناس أن يريدوا وأن يعملوا حسب مسرة اللَّه (في 2: 13). ومن الآيات التي تبرهن سياسة اللَّه لأعمال الناس الشريرة ما يأتي «هذا أخذتموه مسلّماً بمشورة اللَّه المحتومة وعلمه السابق، وبأيدي أثمةٍ صلبتموه وقتلتموه» (أع 2: 23). «لأن غضب الإنسان يحمدك. بقية الغضب تتمنطق بها» (مز 76: 10). «حوَّل قلوبهم ليُبغضوا شعبه، ليحتالوا على عبيده» (مز 105: 25 وأيضاً أم 16: 9 و20: 24 وإر 10: 23 ومز 33: 14، 15 وخر 12: 36 ومز 25: 9-15 و2صم 16: 10 و24: 1 و12: 11 و1مل 22: 23 وأع 4: 28 ورو 9: 18 و11: 32).
فعناية اللَّه بكل خلائقه وكل أعمالهم تحفظ الإنسان مدة غربته على الأرض من اليأس والاضطراب والخوف، كما أن رجاء الخلاص يحفظ الإنسان من اليأس من الحياة الآتية. واقتصر اللَّه على تأكيد هذه العناية دون شرح طريقة عملها، ودون تعليل فعلها، مع الاحتفاظ بحرية البشر، ومع أسباب ثانوية تعمل على الدوام في الطبيعة.
8 - ما هي العلاقة بين أعمال الناس الصالحة وعناية اللَّه؟
* هي علاقة السبب بالنتيجة، مع حفظ حريتنا. فالأعمال الصالحة نتيجة تأثير النعمة الإلهية فينا، والكتاب ينسبها على الدوام إلى فعل نعمة اللَّه فينا (إش 40: 29-31 ويو 15: 5 و2كو 12: 9، 10 وغل 5: 22-25 وأف 1: 4 و2: 10 وفي 2: 13 و4: 13 وتي 2: 14 وعب 13: 20، 21 و1بط 5: 10). غير أن اللَّه لا يجبرنا على عمل الصلاح بل يعمل فينا بنعمته ويدرّبنا بعنايته وبواسطة أحوالنا الشخصية إلى عمل ما هو لائق وواجب بكمال إرادتنا واختيارنا، وذلك بأن:
(1) يجددنا بروحه القدوس، ويحثنا على إتمام كل ما يُطلب منا.
(2) يدبّر بعنايته القادرة على كل شيء الأسباب الخارجية لتؤثر فينا وتقودنا لمحبة الخير وكراهية الشر، دون أن يعطل حريتنا.
9 - ما هي العلاقة بين أعمال الناس الشريرة وعناية اللَّه؟
* أعمال البشر الشريرة هي أعمالهم بسماحٍ من اللَّه، ولكنها مع ذلك ضمن دائرة سلطانه. إنه لا يسبّبها، ولكنه يحكم عليها ويعيّن حدودها. ولو شاء لقدر أن يمنع حدوثها (انظر 2صم 16: 10 و24: 1 ومز 76: 10 وأع 4: 27، 28 ورو 11: 23). ومن تعليم الكتاب في هذا الشأن:
(1) أعمال الناس الشريرة تحت سلطان اللَّه، فلا يمكن أن تحدث إلا بسماحه لإتمام مقاصده. فقيل إن شاول قتل نفسه، ثم قيل إن اللَّه قتله وأعطى المملكة لداود (1أي 10: 4-14). وقيل أيضاً إن الرب قسَّى قلب فرعون وروح سيحون ملك حشبون وإنه حوَّل قلوب الأمم ليبغضوا شعبه، وإنه يعمي بصائر الناس، ويرسل عليهم روح الضلال ليصدّقوا الكذب، ويهيج الشعوب للحرب. وجاء في سفر الرؤيا «لأن اللَّه وضع في قلوبهم أن يصنعوا رأيه، وأن يصنعوا رأياً واحداً، ويعطوا الوحش ملكهم حتى تكمل أقوال اللَّه» (رؤ 17:17). ومعنى كل ذلك أن اللَّه ليس سبب تلك الحوادث بالذات، بل إنها ضمن دائرة عنايته، وإن كان فاعلوها أحراراً في كل ما عملوه.
(2) لا يمكن أن تتجاوز شرور الناس الحدود التي وضعها لها اللَّه. ومن ذلك قوله «غضب الإنسان يحمدك. بقية الغضب تتمنطق بها» (مز 76: 10). «لأن هيجانك عليَّ وعجرفتك قد صعدا إلى أذنيَّ. أضع خزامتي في أنفك ولجامي في شفتيك وأردُّك في الطريق الذي جئت فيه» (2مل 19: 28).
(3) كثيراً ما ينشئ اللَّه عن أعمال الناس الشريرة نتائج صالحة، ومن أمثلة ذلك ما أحدثه من الخير من تصرُّف إخوة يوسف الرديء مع أخيهم البار، ومن عناد فرعون وعصيانه، ومن صلب اليهود للمسيح، ومن اضطهاد الكنيسة، ومن الحروب، وغير ذلك. فتلك كلها جعلها الجالس على كرسي السماء تؤدي لإتمام مقاصده الحكيمة الرحيمة.
(4) تعمُّ عناية اللَّه أعمال الناس الشريرة، حتى أنها تصدر من مرتكبها لا من اللَّه، فليس اللَّه سبب الخطية، وهو لا يُسرُّ بها «لأن كل ما في العالم شهوة الجسد وشهوة العيون وتعظُّم المعيشة، ليس من الآب بل من العالم» (1يو 2: 16). و«لا يقُلْ أحدٌ إذا جرّب إني أُجرَّب من قِبَل اللَّه، لأن اللَّه غير مجرَّب بالشرور، وهو لا يجرب أحداً (بالشرور)» (يع 1: 13). و«أتسرقون وتقتلون وتزنون وتحلفون كذباً وتبخرون للبعل وتسيرون وراء آلهة أخرى لم تعرفوها؟» (إر 7: 9).
10 - ما هما الاعتقادان الخاطئان في علاقة عناية اللَّه بالكون؟
* (1) اعتقاد «ترك اللَّه الأسباب الثانوية» تجري دون أن يكون لها علاقة بعنايته. ويتضح خطأ هذا الاعتقاد من أنه يصف الكون كأنه آلة ميكانيكية مستقلة عن اللَّه، وأن المعجزات مستحيلة ولا داعي لها، وهذا يخالف جوهر الدين المسيحي وتعليم الكتاب المقدس، فاللَّه يعمل في الكون على الدوام بحكمته الفائقة وحسب رأي مشيئته ليربي خلائقه ويدربهم ليتمموا مقاصده. ويلزم عن هذا المذهب أيضاً أن الصلاة بلا فائدة، وأن الإعلانات الإلهية غير صحيحة، وأن الاعتقاد بمسؤوليتنا أمام اللَّه وهمٌ، وأن الدين خرافة. وكل ذلك لا يقبله العقل السليم.
(2) الاعتقاد أن «اللَّه هو العامل الوحيد في الكون» وأن كل ما قيل في عمل الأسباب الثانوية غير صحيح. وهو يشبه مذهب ألوهية الكون (وحدة الوجود). على أن الكتاب المقدس والعقل والاختبار يقولون إن اللَّه يعمل في الكون وكذلك البشر، وإن اللَّه لا يبطل قدرة البشر على العمل بمقتضى طبيعتهم، ولا يمنع فعل الأسباب الطبيعية.
11 - ما هو المذهب الصحيح في عناية اللَّه بالكون، وعلاقتها بأعمال البشر؟
* هو مذهب الكتاب المقدس، الذي من مبادئه أن اللَّه هو العامل في الكون، سواء فعل بقوته مباشرةً أو بواسطة أسباب ثانوية، وهو المسيطر عليه الذي قضى بكل ما يحدث، وهو يعتني بجميع خلائقه بحسب مشيئته الفائقة، وأنه توجد أسباب ثانوية يستخدمها اللَّه ليتمم مقاصده، لكنها غير مستقلة عن سلطانه.
ويعلّمنا الكتاب المقدس في عناية اللَّه:
(1) أنها عامة لا تختص بأمر دون آخر، بل تشمل كل شيء (مز 22: 28، 29 و103: 17-19 ودا 4: 34، 35 ومت 10: 29-31).
(2) أنها تشمل أفكار البشر ومقاصدهم والأمور التي تظهر لنا أنها عرضية (2أي 16: 9 وأم 21: 1 و16: 9، 33 و19: 21).
(3) أنها فعالة (أي 23: 13 ومز 33: 11 ومرا 2: 17).
(4) أنها مرتبطة بقضائه، وأنها جزء منه (مز 104: 24 وإش 28: 29 أع 15: 18 وأف 1: 11).
(5) أن هدفها مجد اللَّه وخير الكنيسة وبنيان ملكوته (رو 9: 17 و8: 28 و11: 36).
(6) أنها توافق جميع صفاته، فهو لا يناقض نفسه مطلقاً (2تي 2: 13).
(7) أنها توافق حالة البشر حتى يبقى الإنسان حراً ومسؤولاً.
(8) أنها تقوّي الإنسان على عمل الصلاح (في 2: 13).
ولا دخل لها في أعمال الإنسان الشريرة إلا من حيث السماح بها، وحصرها ضمن حدودٍ لا تتجاوزها، وتحويلها حين يشاء لوسائط تتمّم مقاصده وتعمل لخير الخليقة.
12 - ما هي الاعتراضات على تعليم العناية الإلهية؟
* أهم الاعتراضات على هذا التعليم:
(1) لا يليق باللَّه أن يهتم بكل أمرٍ صغير. فنجيب: إن اللَّه أحكم منا وأدرى بما يليق بشأنه. فلتكن أقوالنا متناسبة مع إعلانه عن نفسه.
(2) يدل ما في العالم من البلايا والضيقات على أن اللَّه لا يعتني بنا ولا يحبنا كما أنه غير عادل. فنجيب: انظر فصل 12 س 66-70 ونقول أيضاً إن هذه المصائب لا تدل على نقصٍ في اللَّه، بل هي لأهداف حسنة، إما لتأديب المؤمن أو لإصلاح الخاطئ أو لعقابه.
(3) يلزم عنه عدم وجود أسباب ثانوية، كما أنه يعارض حرية الخلائق العاقلة. فنجيب: إن هذا القول يخالف تعليم الكتاب المقدس والعقل السليم.
(4) يلزم عنه أن اللَّه مسؤول عن وجود الخطية. فنجيب: إن هذه النتيجة غير صحيحة، لأن عناية اللَّه لا تقود الإنسان إلى الخطية، بل هو يخطئ بكامل اختياره. ولا شك أن ما ينشأ من الخوف الناتج عن هذا التعليم وما فيه من الأسرار والمشاكل يزول بواسطة الإيمان بكلام اللَّه والثقة بصلاحه ومحبته والتسليم لإرادته.
13 - ما هي علاقة القوانين الطبيعية بعناية اللَّه؟
* قد يُراد بالقوانين الطبيعية ما اختبرناه من توالي حوادث على نسقٍ واحد بدون نظر إلى سبب ذلك التوالي. وقد يُراد بها أيضاً القوة التي تفعل على الدوام في الخليقة على صورة واحدةٍ، كقوانين الجاذبية والنور والحرارة والمغناطيس ونحوها. والمعنيان يفيدان أن علاقة القوانين الطبيعية بعناية اللَّه، كما يعلّمنا الكتاب المقدس هي:
(1) إن اللَّه سنَّها، وأعطى تلك القوات للمواد ورتَّب أنها تفعل دائماً على صورة واحدة.
(2) إنها خاضعة للَّه، يقدر أن يغيّرها كلما شاء أو يوقفها أو يلغيها أو يعمل بها أو بدونها.
(3) يتوقّف ثبوت الكون وخير خلائقه ووجودهم على استمرار فعل عنايته، فإن اللَّه في كل أعمال عنايته العادية يفعل بواسطتها ولا يخالفها إلا لداعٍ كافٍ، فلا يفعل بلا قانون في العالم المادي، كما أنه لا يفعل بلا قانون في العالم الأخلاقي.
ونتعلم من الكتاب المقدس أن تلك القوانين مقررة ثابتة ومرتبة من اللَّه، وأن الإنسان يقدر أن يستعملها ليتمم مقاصده. ولكن إذا خالفها يضر نفسه. ويقدر اللَّه غير المحدود أن يُخضِعها دائماً لإرادته.
14 - ما هي علاقة أعمال الناس الاختيارية بعناية اللَّه؟
* تشمل عناية اللَّه خلائقه العاقلة كما تشمل عالم الجماد. ومن مبادئ عنايته بخلائقه:
(1) إنه جعل الإنسان قادراً على استعمال عقله، وعلى أداء أعماله بأمانة، وهذا واضح من الكتاب المقدس ومن مشاعرنا. ولولا ذلك لكان الإنسان غير مخيّرٍ ولا مسؤول.
(2) إنه يحفظ بعنايته حياة الخلائق العاقلة، ويمكّنهم من استعمال قواهم العقلية والجسدية بقوته، علماً بأنهم مخيّرون قادرون على إنشاء أفعالهم. ويقدر اللَّه أن يجعلهم يستعملون تلك القوى حسب إرادته، فمرات يمنع فعلهم، وأخرى يقود إرادتهم إلى طريقة دون غيرها. وبناء على ذلك نصلي له ليُميل قلوب البشر إليه ويغيّر أخلاق الأشرار، وأن يفعل فينا لنريد ونعمل ما يرضيه. وهذا يعني أن الإنسان غير مستقل عن اللَّه في استعمال القوى التي وهبها له، وأن قلوب البشر في يد اللَّه وعنايته تشمل أفعالهم كما تشمل الأمور الطبيعية، وأن فعله في أنفسهم لا يناقض قوانين العقل والاختبار، كما أن فعله في العالم المادي لا يناقض القوانين الطبيعية.
15 - ما هو الفرق بين فعل عناية اللَّه في أمور البشر وفعل الروح القدس الخاص في نفوسهم؟
* نتعلم من الكتاب المقدس أن العمل الأول طبيعي يجريه اللَّه بحسب قوانين ثابتة. والثاني فوق الطبيعة يجريه الروح القدس حسب رأي مشيئته. ومما يُظهر الفرق بينهما:
(1) ينسب الكتاب المقدس أعمال الناس العادية لقواهم الطبيعية العقلية، وينسب الإيمان والتوبة والعواطف المقدسة في المؤمنين إلى الحياة الجديدة التي وُهبت لهم بالولادة الجديدة. فأعمال الناس الحرة العادية (خصوصاً الشريرة) تصدر من ميولهم الطبيعية، لأن اللَّه لا يجبرهم عليها ولا يحركها فيهم. وأما العواطف المقدسة فتنشأ من عمل روح اللَّه فقط.
(2) تعليمه أن اللَّه يُجري عنايته العادية بخلائقه العاقلة على ما سنَّه لهم من القوانين الخاصة بهم والتي تتفق مع طبيعتهم العقلية. وأما عمل نعمته فيجريه حسب رأي مشيئته. فالعواطف المقدسة لا تصدر من مجرد فعل الحق في عقولنا بل من حلول روح اللَّه فينا وفعله الخاص، فنقول «أحيا لا أنا، بل المسيح يحيا فيَّ». وهذا التمييز بين الطبيعة والنعمة، أي بين عناية اللَّه العادية وتأثير روحه في قلوب شعبه أمر جوهري.
وكثيراً ما نتحيّر ونحن نرى أفكار اللَّه مختلفة عن أفكارنا، وهو لا يبيّن لنا مقاصده في كل أمرٍ. غير أن الإعلانات الإلهية تعلّمنا ما يقوي ثقتنا ورجاءنا باللَّه. ويشهد اختبار الصالحين في كل عصرٍ أن اللَّه يعاملنا باللطف والمحبة، وأن عجائب عنايته هي عجائب النعمة، وأن الذي يتكل عليه ينال الفرج في حينه. فعلى المؤمن بالحق أن يكون صبوراً متواضعاً كثير الصلاة ينتظر إرادة الرب على الدوام.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2011)

*الفصل التاسع عشر*

*المعجزات*


*1 - ما هي خلاصة التعليم المسيحي في علاقة اللَّه بالكون، وفي إعلان نفسه لخلائقه العقلاء؟*
** هي أنه إله الكون وصاحب السلطان على الطبيعة، وأنه يعتني بأمور البشر على الدوام، وقد أعلن نفسه بطُرقٍ مختلفة كإظهار ذاته للآباء في الزمن القديم، وسنّ القوانين الأخلاقية والطقسية والسياسية، وإرشاد شعبه، وإلهام الأنبياء والرسل وكشف حوادث المستقبل لهم وعصمته إياهم من الخطأ في التعليم والكتابة، ومنحهم سلطان صنع المعجزات. ثم أعلن ذاته لهم بإرسال ابنه إلى العالم متجسداً، وبتأسيس الكنيسة المسيحية بواسطة الروح القدس وحفظها من أبواب الجحيم، وإسنادها في شهادتها للحق، وفي عملها لخير البشر وإصلاحهم. وكل ذلك واضح في الكتاب المقدس. وهو يخالف جميع المذاهب الإلحادية التي ينكر بعضها الوحي وإعلان اللَّه نفسه، ويقيم بعضها المادة مقامه أو يؤلّه الكون أو يكثر الآلهة. وتقول المسيحية إن من الطرق التي أظهر اللَّه بها نفسه للبشر عمل المعجزات ليُثبت ما أعلنه لهم.*
*2 - ما هي المعجزة؟*
** هي حادثٌ محسوس خارق للطبيعة، يُصنع بقوة اللَّه الخاصة ليثبت تعليماً إلهياً، أو ليثبت صِدق رسوله صانع المعجزة. ولا بد من اجتماع الشروط الآتية في المعجزة:*
*(1) أن تدركها الحواس.*
*(2) أن تتم بقوة اللَّه فقط.*
*(3) أن تكون خارقة للنواميس الطبيعية.*
*(4) أن تُصنع لهدف ديني كإثبات رسالة صانعها، أو برهنة تعليم إلهي ونحو ذلك.*
*والمقصود بنسبة المعجزات أحياناً إلى المؤمنين أو الملائكة هو أنهم صنعوها بقوة اللَّه لا بقوتهم. ولا يصحّ أن ننسب المعجزة الصحيحة إلى البشر الأشرار، ولا إلى الشياطين، ولكن ما ظهر من الغرائب في أعمالهم ليس معجزاتٍ صحيحة، بل عجائب كاذبة ناشئة خداعهم أو عن قوة الشيطان. وقد ميَّز الكتاب المقدس بين المعجزات الإلهية والعجائب التي يفعلها المحتالون بالمكر، أو بواسطة علوم غامضة، أو بما يعرفونه من قوانين الطبيعة مما يجهله الآخرون من عامة البشر.*
*وقُسمت حوادث الكون على ما يأتي:*
*(1) ما يحدث بمقتضى القوانين الطبيعية التي سنَّها اللَّه، كنمو النبات والحيوان ودوران الكواكب. ومن هذا الحوادث الطبيعية قليلة الوقوع نسبياً كالزلازل والبراكين ونحوهما، مما يتوقف عملها على مشيئة اللَّه وعنايته.*
*(2) ما ينتج من تأثير الروح القدس وفعل النعمة الإلهية في قلوب البشر، كالإنارة والتجديد والتقديس ونحو ذلك.*
*(3) ما يحدث بقوة إلهية بطريقة خارقة للعادة، أو توجيه الطبيعة لهدف خاص، وهو المعجزة التي تُجرى في العالم المادي ليدركها البشر بالحواس فيتحقّقون من صدقها، كما أقام المسيح لعازر من الموت أمام أعين اليهود.*
*3 - ما هي تسميات المعجزات في الكتاب المقدس؟*
** هي «عجائب» و«آيات» و«قوات» و«أعمال». سُميت «عجائب» لأنها تحمل على العجب والاندهاش لأن سببها خفي وخلاف العادة. وسُميت «آيات» لأنها علامات ظاهرة لحضور اللَّه بقوته، ولختمه على صدق قولٍ أو عمل. وسُميت «قوات» لأنها تدل على قوة اللَّه. وجاءت هذه الكلمات الثلاث في عبارة واحدة في ثلاث آياتٍ من الكتاب (أع 2: 22 و2كو 12:12 و2تس 2: 9) للتعبير عن حقيقة المعجزة وبيان صفاتها لا أنواعها. مثال ذلك معجزة شفاء المسيح المفلوج في كفرناحوم (مر 2: 1-12) فهي «عجيبة» لأن الجميع بُهتوا حين رأوها ولم يعرفوا سببها، ولأنها غير عادية. وهي «قوة» لأن قيام المفلوج وحمله سريره وخروجه أمام الجميع كان بقوة المسيح العظيمة. وهي «آية» لأنها علامة دلت على حضور القادر على كل شيء. وسُميت المعجزات «أعمالاً» إشارة لصنعها بقوة اللَّه الخاصة. وهذه التسمية من اصطلاح الكتاب المقدس (يو 5: 36 و10: 25، 32، 38 و14: 11 و15: 24).*
*4 - ما هي أشهر الاعتراضات على صدق المعجزات؟*
** لما كانت المعجزات من أدلة وجود اللَّه وعنايته بالبشر ليتمم أهدافه الدينية، قام لمقاومتها وإنكارها في كل القرون الملحدون والفلاسفة الماديون، وأوردوا ضدها اعتراضات مختلفة، منها:*
*(1) إن حدوثها غير ممكن.*
*(2) إنها تخالف نواميس الطبيعة الثابتة، وبالتالي تخل بنظام الكون المحكم.*
*(3) إثبات حدوثها بشهادة بشرية مستحيل.*
*(4) إنها خالية من كل علاقة باللَّه، حتى لا يمكن إثبات حدوثها بقوته.*
*(5) لا لزوم لها في خليقة صنعها اللَّه الحكيم القدير، وهي لا تليق بحكمته. وقد بنى المعترضون اعتراضاتهم على مواقفهم الخاصة، وعلى نوع فلسفتهم. فالذين أنكروا وجود اللَّه قالوا إن العجيبة مستحيلة، والذين بالغوا في تعظيم قوانين الطبيعة ونظامها قالوا إن المعجزات خداعٌ، لأن حدوث التغيير في نظام الكون الثابت غير صحيح. والذين أنكروا تدخل اللَّه في أمور الكون وأحوال البشر رفضوا كل دليل على حدوث المعجزات، حتى لو كان قوياً! وقال بعضهم إن ما حملهم على رفض اعتقاد المعجزات احترام شأن الخالق والدفاع عما أظهره من الحكمة والقدرة في خلق الكون وتنظيمه، وزعموا أنه يلزم عن صدق المعجزة وقوع النقص والخلل في إتقان الكائنات، فاضطر الخالق أن يتصدى على الدوام لإصلاح شؤونها، وهذا يدل على عدم كمال حكمته وقدرته. وسنرد على هذه الاعتراضات بالتفصيل.*
*5 - كيف نرد على القول إن حدوث المعجزة غير ممكن؟*
** نشأ هذا القول غالباً من إنكار وجود اللَّه، لأن من ينكر وجوده ينكر حدوث معجزاته. غير أنه ليس في طاقة المنكرين أن يُثبتوا ما زعموه، فاقتصروا على القول إن المعجزة مستحيلة. وأما التسليم بوجود اللَّه فيلزم عنه التسليم بإمكان حدوث المعجزات، ولذلك فليس بين المؤمنين باللَّه من ينكر ذلك، لأنهم يرون في الخليقة عمل اللَّه، ويعتقدون أن الهدف الأعظم من الخليقة أخلاقي ديني روحي، وأن تدخل اللَّه في أمورها لازم لإصلاح ما طرأ عليها من الخلل بسبب سقوط الإنسان، وأن للمعجزات داعياً كافياً وأهمية كبرى في هذا الشأن.*
*ولا يغيب عن بالنا أن الإنسان يستخدم كل يوم (باختياره وقدراته) أعضاء جسده كما يشاء، سواء كان لأهداف عادية أو غير عادية، دون أن يخالف قوانين جسده. والطبيب يعالج مريضه بالأدوية المناسبة بحسب معرفته وخبرته ليزيل المرض ويصلح أحوال المريض الجسدية، وهو لا يخالف بذلك خواص الجسد، بل يحاول إصلاح شأنه وإرجاعه إلى حاله الأصلي. فإذا كان للإنسان قدرة على إصلاح شؤون البشر الجسدية، فبالأولى تكون للَّه قدرة على التدخل لإصلاح شؤونهم الأخلاقية وأحوال الكون المادية إذا لزم. وهذا يثبت صدق ما أعلنه لإرشادنا وبنياننا في الروحيات بواسطة المعجزات.*
*قال رينان: «يُشترط في معجزة إقامة ميتٍ صنعها بمحضر جمهور من الأطباء والعلماء، وإلا فلا يمكن التسليم بها». ونسي رينان أن اللَّه لم يقصد بمعجزاته بيان قوته لأهل العلم ولا تسليتهم بالغرائب، بل قصد إثبات حقه عند الاقتضاء، أو صدق رسالة رُسُله. ولو أن أحد علماء اليهود أو غيرهم اقترح على المسيح أو على أحد الرسل معجزةً ليتسلى بذلك، لرُفض طلبه. ولما طلب شيوخ اليهود من المسيح إجراء معجزة قال «الحق أقول لكم لن يُعطى هذا الجيل آية» (مر 8: 12).*
*6 - كيف تبرهن بُطل القول إن المعجزة تخالف قوانين الطبيعة الثابتة، وبالتالي تخل بنظام الكون المُحكم؟*
** لو كان السلطان على الكون للطبيعة لكان اللَّه مقيداً بقوانينها. ولكن لما كان للَّه سلطان مطلق على الكون، ولما كانت الطبيعة خاضعة لمشيئته، كانت المعجزات (التي يبدو أنها تخالف القوانين الطبيعة) مطابقة لقانون آخر أسمى منها هو المشيئة الإلهية التي تصنع المعجزات. فالمعجزة هي من أعمال اللَّه في دائرة حكمه الأخلاقي لإثبات سلطان إرادته على خلائقه الساقطين، لتصلح ما طرأ من الفساد والخلل على أخلاق الإنسان الذي سقط. ورفض المعجزات هو رفضٌ لكل نظام الفداء. نعم، إن مَنْ نظر إلى الطبيعة المادية فقط ولاحظ ثبات قوانينها مال لعدم تصديق المعجزات، ولكن مَنْ نظر للطبيعة الأخلاقية الساقطة أيضاً ورأى ما فيها من الفساد والخلل، مال لانتظار تدخل اللَّه بالوسائط الكافية ليصلح شؤونها، وسلَّم بإمكان وقوع المعجزات لأنها تعطي نتائج حسنة، وتتمم مقاصد اللَّه في الإصلاح المطلوب.*
*وهناك اعتراض يقول إن قوانين الطبيعة هي قضاء اللَّه، ولذلك فهي كاملة وغير متغيرة، فمخالفتها تكون مخالفةً لقضاء اللَّه، ويلزم عنه وجود النقص فيه. فنجيب: لو صحَّ مذهب «ألوهية الكون» لصحّ هذا الاعتراض. ولكن لما كان اللَّه كائناً عاقلاً مختاراً مستقلاً بنفسه، وهو خالق الطبيعة وصاحب السلطان المطلق عليها، كانت نواميس الطبيعة جزءاً من مقاصده في الكون، وكانت المعجزات جزءاً من مقاصده في الأخلاقيات. وإذا أدركنا ما وقع من الخلل في النظام الأخلاقي بسقوط الإنسان، نرى ضرورة تدخل اللَّه بإجراء معجزات ليصلح ذلك الخلل، حتى لو لزم نقض كل النظام الطبيعي الثابت. على أن الأمر ليس كذلك، فالمعجزات لا تُحدِث خللاً في الطبيعة المادية.*
*7 - كيف ترد على القول إن إثبات حدوث المعجزة بشهادة بشرية مستحيل؟*
** يقول هذا الاعتراض إنه لما كانت المعجزة تخالف القوانين الطبيعية، وكان ثبات تلك القوانين مبرهناً من الاختبار الدائم، كان ذلك دليلاً اختبارياً قاطعاً على عدم إمكان حدوثها. وإثبات حدوث المعجزة بشهادة بشرية محال، ومهما كثُر عدد مشاهديها هم إما خادعون أو مخدوعون، لأن الاختبار العام لثبات القوانين الطبيعية لا يحتمل الغش كالشهادة البشرية.*
*وللرد على هذا الاعتراض نقول إن المعجزة لا تخالف القوانين الطبيعية، بل هي فوقها. وتنشأ المعجزة عن قدرة واختيار اللَّه المتسلط على الطبيعة وقدرته. فالقوانين الطبيعية نظام سنّه الخالق ينشأ بموجبه عن كل سبب نتيجة واحدة على الدوام. فإن نشأت عن سبب واحد نتائج متنوعة في أوقات مختلفة في دائرة الطبيعيات كان ذلك مخالفةً. ولكن إذا أُحدثت أسباب جديدة ونشأ عنها نتائج خاصة، فلا يكون في ذلك شيء من المخالفة. ولما كانت المعجزة ناشئة عن سبب خارج عن دائرة الطبيعة، لكنها تُحدث في الطبيعة نتائج خاصة مع بقاء القوانين الطبيعية على نظامها، كان ذلك غير مخالف لتلك القوانين. والحق هو أن المعجزة آية تدل على إجراء اللَّه مشيئته بقوة فائقة الطبيعة. أما القول إن ثبات تلك الشرائع مبرهنٌ من الاختبار الدائم فهو صحيح، غير أنه لا ينفي إمكان حدوث تدخل قوة أخرى أعلى من قوانين الطبيعة تتسلط عليها وتقدر أن توقف فعلها، فلا يكون ذلك دليلاً على بُطل المعجزة، وإلا فلا يمكن إثبات شيء جديد خارج عن دائرة الاختبار، مثل إثبات تجمّد الماء لساكني الأقاليم الحارة، الذين يشهد كل اختبارهم أن قوانين الطبيعة ضد ذلك. فضلاً عن أن اختبار البعض يثبت إمكان حدوث المعجزات، فللَّه أهداف تفوق الطبيعة، ومملكته أسمى شأناً من مملكة الطبيعة.*
*وبما أن كثيرين تحققوا صدق المعجزات بواسطة حواسهم، فيجب على المعترض أن يقيم الدليل على عدم صدق الاختبار الحسي أيضاً. غير أن ذلك يتعذّر عليه، لأن من شاهد المعجزة عياناً لا يتردد في تصديقها.*
*ونعلم من الاختبار أن قوانين الطبيعة ثابتة، ولكن نعلم أيضاً أن ثبوتها غير ضروري، وأن تسلُّط قوة أخرى عليها أسمى منها ممكن. فليس في اختبارنا هذا دليل على عدم إمكان حدوث المعجزات، لأنه اختبار ناقص بمقدار معرفتنا المحدودة. وعلى المعترض أن يذكر (لبيان بُطل المعجزات) الاختبار الإيجابي للذين شاهدوا حدوث المعجزة وتمكنوا من تأكيد صحتها. وهذا يستحيل عليه، لأن الذين عاينوها شهدوا بصدقها وإمكان حدوثها. ولنضرب مثلاً: يشهد الاختبار العام أن الماء يجري من فوق إلى أسفل. فإذا شهد ألوفٌ بذلك، وبأنهم لم يروا قط الماء يجري إلى أعلى، فهل تكون شهادتهم كافية لرفض شهادة الذين قالوا إنهم رأوا بعيونهم الماء يصعد إلى أعلى؟ إن أولاد المدارس الآن يعرفون أن الماء يمكن أن يصعد إن كانت هناك قوة كافية تدفعه إلى فوق، وشهادة عشرة أشخاص رأوا ذلك بعيونهم كافية لرفض شهادة ألوفٍ من البشر بأنهم لم يروا مثل هذا الفعل ولا سمعوا بإمكان حدوثه! وهكذا شهادة الذين رأوا المعجزات، لا يمكن الشك في صدقهم، لأن قوة إلهية كافية أجرت المعجزة! ولو أننا قلنا باستحالة إثبات صحة كل أمر جديد غريب، لرفضنا كل الاختراعات والاكتشافات!*
*لقد صنع المسيح ورسله وجميع الأفاضل معجزات، شهدوا وشهد غيرهم بصدقها، فهل كذبوا وخدعوا الناس بمكرهم؟ ولذلك كان التسليم بصدق المعجزات أسهل من التسليم برفضها. وإذا تقرر ذلك نقول إن الذين صنعوا المعجزات هم من جملة الشهود بها، ونحن مقتنعون أن شهادتهم حق، وأنها هي هي بصدقها وقوتها أمساً واليوم وغداً، لأنها مكتوبة بالوحي ومحفوظة بعناية اللَّه بكل حرص، فلا يُضعفها مرور الأيام. وهذا خلاف الشهادة المنقولة باللسان من جيل لآخر، فهي قابلة للتحريف.*
*8 - كيف نبرهن خطأ القول إن المعجزات خالية من كل علاقة باللَّه، ولا يمكن إثبات حدوثها بقوته؟*
** يستند أصحاب هذا الاعتراض غالباً على ثلاث قضايا، هي:*
*(1) إن معرفتنا بالقوانين الطبيعية غير كافية لتمكننا من الحكم إن كانت الحادثة معجزة أو أمراً طبيعياً. فادّعاؤنا معرفة حادثة ما أنها معجزة هو ادعاء المعرفة الكاملة بكل قوانين الطبيعة، معرفةً تمكّننا من الحكم على ما هو ضمن دائرة تلك القوانين، وما هو خارج عنها.*
*(2) يقول الكتاب المقدس إن للشياطين قوة عظيمة، ويعمل كثيرون من البشر أعمالاً غريبة بشعوذتهم. فلا يمكننا تصديق المعجزات، إذ يُحتمل أنها صُنعت إما بقوة شيطانية أو بالشعوذة.*
*(3) يُثبَّت الكتاب المقدس بالمعجزات، والمعجزات بالكتاب! وهذا منطق خاطئ.*
*فنجيب على القضية الأولى بأن معرفتنا (مع أنها قاصرة) إلا أنها كافية لندرك أن بعض الحوادث هي فوق العادة، ولا يمكن أن تكون قد جرت وفق قوانين الطبيعة، مثل إقامة الأموات وشفاء العميان وتسكين العواصف بمجرد الأمر بذلك. وكذلك قتل كل أبكار البشر والبهائم في كل أرض مصر في ليلة واحدة، ونحو ذلك. وبما أننا قد تحققنا أن أكثر المعجزات خارجة عن دائرة قوانين الطبيعة، فقصور معرفتنا بتلك القوانين لا يمنعنا من تصديقها، خاصةً إذا صُنعت باسم اللَّه ولإثبات حقه وبواسطة أنبيائه أو المسيح أو رسله.*
*ونجيب على القضية الثانية بأن الكتاب المقدس ينبئنا بحدوث عجائب كاذبة بقصد الخداع سُميّت «عجائب» (تث 13: 1-3 ومت 7: 22، 23 و24:24 و2تس 2: 9 ورؤ 13:13 و19: 20) فلا يقدر صانعو العجائب الكاذبة أن يقيموا الموتى ولا أن يوقفوا قوانين الطبيعة. أما المعجزات الصحيحة فقد صنعها رجال اللَّه باسمه، بدون ادعاء القدرة الذاتية عليها. وصنعوها علانية أمام الملأ، وبطريقة تدركها الحواس، ولهدف لائق ومفيد كإثبات حق اللَّه وصدق رُسله. وأما الأعمال الخداعية فمغايرة لهذه في كل ما تقدم.*
*ونجيب على القضية الثالثة بأن هذا القول غير صحيح، لأن المعجزات قسم من الأدلة الكثيرة الخارجية والداخلية على صدق الكتاب المقدس. وليست شهادة الكتاب المقدس بصدق المعجزات هي الشهادة الوحيدة لها، فإذا ثبت صدق الكتاب بأدلة كافية من جملتها المعجزات، فيمكن إثبات المعجزات بشهادة الكتاب لها، لأنها ممزوجة بأقواله، حتى يلزم عن صدقه صدقها والعكس. وقد أورد المسيح نفسه ذكر المعجزات دليلاً على لاهوته، مع أن لاهوته يشهد بصدقها. ونحن نصدق المعجزات بشهادة الكتاب لأنها وافية بالمطلوب صحيحة لا يشوبها شك. ولكن لنا شهادات أخرى غيرها من معاصري المسيح ورسله من المؤمنين وغيرهم، حتى من ألدّ أعداء الدين المسيحي، الذين أقرّوا جميعاً بحدوثها وغرابتها، غير أنهم قالوا إنها غير مصنوعة بقوة إلهية.*
*وما تقدم كافٍ للرد على هذه الاعتراضات، فنقول مع نيقوديموس «يا معلم، نعلم أنك قد أتيت من اللَّه معلماً، لأن ليس أحدٌ يقدر أن يعمل هذه الآيات التي أنت تعمل إن لم يكن اللَّه معه» (يو 3: 2).*
*9 - كيف نبرهن خطأ القول إن المعجزات ليس لها لزوم في خليقةٍ صدرت من يد اللَّه الحكيم القدير؟*
** نشأ هذا الاعتراض من الاعتقاد أنه لا يليق باللَّه أن يتعرَّض لأمور الكون بعدما خلقه، لأنه أبدعه بغاية النظام والضبط. وللرد نقول: لو كان المقصود من المعجزات إصلاح نقائص وعيوب طبيعية في العالم المادي لصحَّ هذا الاعتراض. ولكن القصد منها إصلاح عيوب أخلاقية في دائرة الروحيات بسبب معصية الإنسان. فمن يجسر والحالة هذه أن يقول للحكيم القدير إنه لا يحقّ له أن يعمل أعمالاً غير معتادة في العالم المادي لخير خلائقه الساقطين، ولإصلاح ما أحدثته معاصيهم من الفساد والخلل في نفوسهم؟ ألا ترى أن معصية الإنسان باختياره توجب تدخل اللَّه، إما لعقابه أو لإنقاذه من عواقبها؟ لقد تصدى اللَّه ليبررنا من معصيتنا، ولينقذنا من ويلات قصاصها، فصنع المعجزات كإحدى وسائط إثبات الإعلانات الإلهية التي هي أعظم وأهم جداً من قوانين الطبيعة التي يدَّعي أعداء الدين عظمتها حتى لا يليق بالخالق نفسه أن يمسها!*
*وأما زعم البعض أنه يلزم عن صدق المعجزات تغيير مقاصد اللَّه، فهو غير صحيح، لأن المعجزات ليست جديدة عنده، بل هي داخلة في قضائه السابق، ومن جملة الوسائط التي قصد منذ البدء أن يُجريها ليتمم عمل الفداء.*
*وإذا سُئل: لماذا لم يخلق اللَّه العالم في حالة تمنع حدوث الخطية فيه؟ قلنا: إن هذا يشبه السؤال: لماذا لم يخلق اللَّه الإنسان في حالة الكمال غير القابل للسقوط؟ والجواب: إن اللَّه لم يستحسن ذلك، بل اختار أن ينال الإنسان القداسة باجتهاده بعد مقاومة تجارب كثيرة. ولا شك أن للَّه الحق التام أن يختار ما شاء من الطرق في هذه المسألة وغيرها.*
*10 - كيف نستدل على أن حدوث المعجزات أمرٌ واجب في نظام اللَّه الأخلاقي؟*
** نعلم أن اللَّه قدوس، وأن خير البشر يتوقف على ثبات شريعته. ونعلم تسلط الخطية على طبيعة الإنسان الأخلاقية، بحيث لو تُرك لنفسه لهلك. وبسبب حنو اللَّه ومحبته للبشر تدخل لخلاصهم. ونرى من الكتاب المقدس أن ذلك تمّ بعمل الفداء العظيم، والإعلانات الإلهية، ووسائط النعمة. ولما كان للمعجزات تأثير عظيم في إثبات إعلانات اللَّه وحقه ولاهوت المسيح ورسالة الأنبياء والرسل، دبّر اللَّه حدوثها لأجل هذا الهدف. وليس في تصديقها من الصعوبة أكثر مما في تصديق التجسد والوحي وغيرهما من أعمال اللَّه الفائقة.*
*11 - ما هي الأدلة على حدوث المعجزات حقيقةً؟*
** لما كانت المعجزات من الأدلة الهامة على صدق الديانة المسيحية، حاول البعض أن ينكرها في كل زمان ظناً أن هذا يسيء للمسيحية. على أن الأدلة على صدقها كافية لإقناع كل من أراد الوقوف على حقائق الأمور. ومن هذه الأدلة:*
*(1) كثرة عدد الشهود وتوافق شهادتهم، وأمانتهم حتى أنهم احتملوا المقاومات العنيفة والاضطهاد حتى الموت.*
*(2) صُنعت المعجزات علانيةً أمام جماهير من أصدقاءٍ وأعداء. وقد ذكر يوسيفوس هذه المعجزات في تاريخه، واعترف بها الفريسيون وبيلاطس البنطي وكلسوس، وغيرهم من أعداء المسيحية.*
*(3) صدق الكتاب المقدس يشهد لصدق المعجزات لما بينهما من الارتباط التام، فكل ما يثبت الوحي من سموٍّ على كل ما سواه من الكتب الدينية في آدابه وتعاليمه في اللَّه وصفاته وعنايته ومقاصده، يثبت أيضاً صدق المعجزات المذكورة فيه.*
*(4) العلاقة بين المعجزات والتعليم الذي قُصد إثباته بها، فقد قُصد بالتعليم ما قُصد بالمعجزات، وهو صحة أقوال اللَّه، وإنقاذ البشر من كل السيئات الناشئة من الخطية كشفاء الأمراض وإقامة الموتى.*
*(5) ما يلزم عن إنكار المعجزات من النتائج الفظيعة، مثل عدم صدق المسيح ورسله، وخداعهم للجماهير بالرغم من طهارة سيرتهم ونقاوة تعاليمهم وصدقهم. ومثل بطلان المسيحية لأنها تكون قد تأسست على الكذب، وتكون أشرف المبادئ التي انتشرت في العالم مقترنة بالمكر والنفاق. ألا ترى أن تصديق المعجزات أسهل للعقل السليم من تصديق هذه النتائج الغريبة؟*
*12 - ما هي الأدلة على صدق معجزة قيامة المسيح من الأموات؟*
** إذا استطعنا أن نبيّن بالأدلة القاطعة صدق واحدة من معجزات الكتاب المقدس سهُل علينا التسليم بصدق جميعها. وقد اخترنا أعظم تلك المعجزات وهي قيامة المسيح التي يمكن أن نبرهنها إما بجمع كل ما في الكتاب المقدس وكتب القدماء من الأدلة على صدقها، أو باختيار بعض ما لها من الشهادات التي يقبلها المعترضون، فنبيّن منها صدق هذه المعجزة. وقد اخترنا الطريقة الثانية، وعيَّنا لذلك البشائر الأربع، ورسائل رومية وكورنثوس الأولى والثانية وغلاطية، التي سلَّم كل مشاهير المعترضين أن بولس كتبها بعد قيامة المسيح بنحو 25 أو 30 سنة. وعلى هذا فإن مزج خبر قيامة المسيح بالخداع مستحيل عند أهل ذلك العصر. ونرى من تلك الرسائل أن بولس والمسيحيين من أهل رومية وكورنثوس وغلاطية أجمعين اعتقدوا بصدق القيامة، وكانت عندهم أساس المسيحية وأهم أركانها. ومع أن الكنائس التي كُتبت إليها تلك الرسائل كانت منقسمة إلى أحزاب مختلفة، وحدثت فيها خصومات، إلا أنه لم تحدث بينها منازعة في القيامة، ولا وجد من شكَّ في صدقها. وجاء في أول رسالة رومية ذكر قيامة المسيح من الأموات (رو 1: 4). وتكرر ذلك مراراً في تلك الرسالة. وجاء في 1كورنثوس 15 كلامٌ مطوَّل عن القيامة، ومن ذلك أن المسيح ظهر بعد قيامته لصفا، ثم للاثني عشر، وبعد ذلك ظهر دفعةً واحدة لأكثر من 500 أخ أكثرهم كانوا أحياء أثناء كتابة الرسالة، وبعد ذلك ظهر ليعقوب ثم للرسل أجمعين، وآخر الكل ظهر للرسول بولس (1كو 15: 5-8). ففي هذه الآيات:*
*أورد بولس ست شهادات بقيامة المسيح:*
*(1) شهادة بطرس الذي ظهر له المسيح في صباح يوم قيامته.*
*(2) شهادة الاثني عشر الذين ظهر المسيح لهم في مساء يوم قيامته وهم في أورشليم.*
*(3) شهادة 500 أخ كانوا مجتمعين معاً لما ظهر المسيح لهم على الأرجح في الجليل.*
*(4) شهادة يعقوب أخي الرب.*
*(5) شهادة الرسل أجمعين، مشيراً بذلك على الأرجح لظهوره الأخير يوم صعوده (لو 24: 50-53).*
*(6) شهادة الرسول بولس عن نفسه لما ظهر المسيح له وهو على طريق دمشق. فلو خامر أعداء بولس الشك في هذه الشهادات لما سكتوا.*
*وفي إنجيل متى ورد خبر ظهور المسيح بعد القيامة مرتين:*
*(1) ظهوره للنساء اللواتي جئن إلى القبر يوم قيامته.*
*(2) ظهوره على جبلٍ في الجليل حيث اجتمع الرسل بأمره وأوصاهم أن يذهبوا ويتلمذوا جميع الأمم ويعمدوهم (مت 28: 16-20).*
*وفي لوقا ورد خبر ظهوره أربع مرات:*
*(1) ظهوره لبطرس الذي ذكره بولس أيضاً.*
*(2) ظهوره لاثنين على طريق عمواس يوم قيامته.*
*(3) ظهوره للاثني عشر في مساء يوم قيامته.*
*(4) ظهوره للرسل يوم صعوده الذي ذكره أيضاً بولس.*
*وفي مرقس ورد ذكر ظهوره ثلاث مرات:*
*(1) لمريم المجدلية.*
*(2) للتلميذين على طريق عمواس.*
*(3) للاثني عشر.*
*وذكر يوحنا ظهور المسيح أربع مرات:*
*(1) لمريم المجدلية.*
*(2) للرسل في غياب توما.*
*(3) للرسل بحضور توما بعد الظهور السابق بثمانية أيام.*
*(4) لسبعة من التلاميذ على شاطئ بحر طبرية، وهذان الأخيران لم يذكرهما غير يوحنا.*
*ونتيجة ما سبق:*
*(1) صدَّق كل المسيحيين بقيامة المسيح من الأموات بعد أيام قليلة من حدوثها، وعلى بُعد أمتارٍ من قبر المسيح الذي خلا من جسده، وكان القبر الفارغ أساس إيمانهم المتين، وأن نحو 500 أخ كان أكثرهم أحياء حين كتب بولس رسالته قد شاهدوه عياناً بعد قيامته.*
*(2) لم يشك في قيامة المسيح أحد من المؤمنين، ولا جرى عليها جدال ولا اختلاف بين الأحزاب التي قامت في الكنائس، مع أن تلك الأحزاب قد جرى بينها نزاع وخصام على تعاليم أخرى. وقد اكتفينا بذكر هذه الشهادات لمعجزة القيامة لتعذُر إنكارها على ألدّ أعداء الدين المسيحي وأوسعهم علماً وأكثرهم مقاومة له واجتهاداً في نقض أسسه، ولذلك فهي ذات أهمية في هذا الشأن وقيمة عظيمة.*
*ومن الأدلة الكثيرة على صدق هذه المعجزة غير ما ذكرنا شهادة المسيح نفسه، وجميع كَتبة الإنجيل، وشهادات الجماهير من معاصري المسيح وأهل القرون الأولى بعد العصر الرسولي. ومن هذا إجماع الكنيسة على نقل يوم الراحة من اليوم السابع من الأسبوع إلى اليوم الأول منه، تذكاراً لقيامة المسيح. فإن كان المسيح لم يقُم فلا يمكن تعليل تأسيس الكنيسة على قيامته وثباتها إلى الآن، بل كان يُنتظر أن ديانته تتلاشى، وأن الذين آمنوا به قبل موته يقعون في اليأس وخيبة الأمل. وأما افتراض البعض أن الرسل قد خُدعوا أو خَدعوا غيرهم في ذلك فمستحيل. وكذلك القول إن البعض سرقوا جسد المسيح ونادوا كذباً أنه قد قام. فلو كان ذلك من عمل التلاميذ للزم أنهم من أخدع أهل العالم. ولو كان من عمل اليهود لأتوا به دليلاً على عدم قيامته. ولا يمكن برهنة الادعاء أن المسيح أُغمي عليه أو تظاهر بالموت ولكنه لم يمُت حقاً. مع أن الرومان صلبوه ليميتوه، وجرحوه جراحاً مميتة ليتحققوا موته، ولم يقبلوا بدفنه إلا بعد أن أعطى قائد المئة شهادته بأنه مات (وشهادته تشبه شهادة طبيب الصحة في أيامنا) ثم وضعوه في قبرٍ وختموه ووضعوا عليه حراساً. وكذلك الادعاء أن الرسل إنما رأوا المسيح في الرؤيا فقط عدة مرات، فنادوا بقيامته. ومستحيل أن جمهوراً من البشر يرى كل منهم تكراراً رؤيا واحدة مرة واحدة في وقت واحد ويتوهَّم صدقها، ثم لا يعود أحدٌ منهم يرى تلك الرؤيا. ثم يتوهمون استماع مواعظ تتضمن توبيخاً وأوامر ومواعيد من فم الذين رأوه في الرؤيا فقط، مثل قول المسيح بعد قيامته للتلميذين اللذين ظهر لهما على طريق عمواس «أيها الغبيان والبطيئا القلوب في الإيمان» وأمره الرسل أن يذهبوا ويتلمذوا جميع الأمم، وأن يقيموا في مدينة أورشليم إلى أن يُلبَسوا قوة من الأعالي. وأيضاً أكله وشربه معهم ليبيّن لهم أنه ليس خيالاً بل شخص حقيقي قام من الموت، وتدقيق توما في الفحص ليتحقق هل للمسيح جسد. وهل يُحتمل أن ذلك الجمهور توهموا قيامة المسيح مع أنهم لم يكونوا يتوقعونها، بل أيقنوا أنه مات دون أملٍ عندهم أنه يقوم، أو أنهم انخدعوا بتخيلات باطلة واحتملوا الاضطهاد الشديد ولم يسلّموا بخطئهم. كل ذلك بعيد التصديق وأصعب جداً من تصديق خبر القيامة، وليس له ما يثبته ولا ما يرجحه على الأقل. وإذا ثبت وقوع هذه المعجزة بالأدلة الكافية سهُل علينا تصديق كل ما سواها من المعجزات المذكورة في الكتاب المقدس، وصحّ قول الرسول بولس لأهل كورنثوس في هذا الشأن، وهو أن علامات الرسول صُنعت بينكم في كل صبر بآياتٍ وعجائب وقواتٍ (2كو 12:12).*
*13 - هل في الكتاب المقدس إشارة لصنع عجائب كاذبة؟*
** في الكتاب كلام صريح في ذلك، ومنه نتعلم كيف نميّز بين المعجزات الإلهية الحقيقية والآيات الكاذبة، سواء كانت من أعمال الشياطين أو البشر، ومن ذلك قول موسى «إذا قام في وسطك نبيٌّ أو حالِم وأعطاك آيةً أو أعجوبة، ولو حدثت الآية أو الأعجوبة التي كلّمك عنها، قائلاً: لنذهب وراء آلهة أخرى لم تعرفها ونعبدها. فلا تسمع لكلام ذلك النبي أو الحالِم ذلك الحلم، لأن الرب إلهكم يمتحنكم لكي يعلم هل تحبون الرب إلهكم من كل قلوبكم ومن كل أنفسكم» (تث 13: 1-3). وقول المسيح «كثيرون سيقولون لي في ذلك اليوم: يا رب يا رب، أليس باسمك تنبأنا وباسمك أخرجنا شياطين وباسمك صنعنا قوات كثيرة؟ فحينئذٍ أصرح لهم: أني لم أعرفكم قط. اذهبوا عني يا فاعلي الإثم» (مت 7: 22، 23). «لأنه سيقوم مسحاء كذبة وأنبياء كذبة ويعطون آيات عظيمة وعجائب حتى يُضلّوا لو أمكن المختارين» (مت 24:24). وقول الرسول في إنسان الخطية إن مجيئه بعمل الشيطان بكل قوة وبآيات وعجائب كاذبة (2تس 2: 9 ورؤ 13: 11-15 و19: 20).*
*فنتعلم مما تقدم:*
*(1) إمكان حدوث عجائب بواسطة الأرواح النجسة أو الأشرار، ونعلم من التاريخ أن بعض البشر (خاصةً السحرة) امتازوا بموهبة خفة اليد في عمل ما هو غريب عند الآخرين.*
*(2) تتميز المعجزات الكاذبة عن الحقيقية بأنها صُنعت بقوة بشرية أو شيطانية لا بقوة إلهية، ولأجل إثبات تعاليم كاذبة أو ما يخالف الحق الإلهي. ويؤيد ذلك قول المسيح للفريسيين حين اتهموه أنه بقوة بعلزبول رئيس الشياطين يُخرج الشياطين، فقال لهم إن هدف عجائبه يبيّن أنها ليست من الشيطان، لأن الشيطان عدو لا يعمل ما يؤول لإثبات الحق. كما أن اللَّه لا يعمل ما يؤول لإثبات الكذب.*
*وبناء على ما ذكرنا من قدرة البشر والأرواح النجسة على أعمال غريبة أقام أعداء الدين الدليل على بُطل معجزات الكتاب المقدس، زاعمين أنه لا يمكن التمييز بينهما، وعليه فلا يمكن إثبات صدق المعجزات بالحجة القاطعة. فنجيب : إن معجزات الكتاب المقدس تتميز عن تلك بأن اللَّه صنعها لأهدافٍ تليق به وبعلامات أخرى سيأتي بيانها، وأن تلك غير مصنوعة بقوة اللَّه ولا لإثبات حق، فهي حسب الكتاب مصنوعة إما بقوة شيطانية أو بخداع بشري، ولذلك تُسمى آيات كاذبة.*
*14 - ما هي علامات تمييز المعجزات الصحيحة من الكاذبة؟*
** نشكر اللَّه أن لنا في ذلك دلائل كافية، منها:*
*(1) تُصنع المعجزة الصحيحة بقوة اللَّه، وتوافق صفاتها أصلها الإلهي. فإذا درسنا معجزات الكتاب المقدس رأينا أنها تفوق قدرة البشر، وتليق أن تُنسب إلى اللَّه، ورأينا أن بينها وبين العجائب الكاذبة فرقاً شاسعاً. فكر في معجزات الكتاب، كالضربات العشر، وعبور البحر الأحمر، وإنزال النار على مذبح جبل الكرمل، وقتل جيوش سنحاريب، وصعود إيليا في مركبة نارية، وإقامة الأموات وإسكات العواصف والزلازل، وشفاء ألوف من أمراضهم وأسقامهم، وإشباعهم في وقت الجوع. وقارن هذه المعجزات العظيمة وأنت تفكر في العجائب الكاذبة التي ذُكرت في أبوكريفا العهد الجديد عن المسيح وهو ولد، إذ حوّل الأولاد إلى صغار الماعز لأنهم رفضوا أن يلعبوا معه، وقتل غيرهم لأنهم صدموه بدون قصد وهم يركضون، ولعن معلّمه لأنه رفض أن يعلّمه الأبجدية العبرانية على الترتيب الذي استحسنه هو، وعمل من الطين عصافير حية أطلقها في الهواء فطارت، ودخل دكان صباغ في غيابه ووجد فيه عدة قطع من النسيج يجب أن تُصبغ بألوان مختلفة، فطرحها كلها دفعةً واحدة في آنية الصبغ ثم أخرجها، وإذا كل قطعة مصبوغة باللون المطلوب صبغها به! ولما كان طفلاً يرضع من أمه كان بالقرب منها نخلة، فأمرها أن تنحني لتأكل العذراء من بلحها فصار كذلك، وبعد أن أكلت وشبعت انتصبت النخلة بأمره كما كانت.*
*(2) صُنعت المعجزات الصحيحة لتثبت نظاماً جديداً أو لتُجري تقدّماً في نظام قديم مما لا يحقّ لأحدٍ أن يفعله إلا اللَّه وحده، فالمعجزة في هذه الحالة ختمٌ على إعلان إلهي. وهكذا كانت جميع معجزات العهد القديم إما لإثبات إعلانات جديدة، أو لإجراء تغييرات في أحوال الشعب الدينية، أو ردّهم إلى اللَّه. وكذلك كانت معجزات العهد الجديد لإثبات تغيير عظيم في إبطال رسوم العهد القديم وإقامة نظام العهد الجديد. أما العجائب الكاذبة فلا تتعلق بشيء من ذلك.*
*(3) تدل المعجزة الصحيحة على عظمة صانعها الأصلي وكانت قليلة الحدوث، فلم تُصنع إلا في أوقات خاصة. وتتميّز الصحيحة عن الكاذبة في أنك ترى فيها لأول وهلة غِنى نعمة اللَّه واتساع قدرته وكثرة وسائطه، لأن الموتى يُقامون والمرضى يُشفون والجياع يُشبعون، وتخضع القوات الطبيعية لكلمته والعناصر لأمره. أما أصحاب العجائب الكاذبة فمحصورون في دائرة ضيقة جداً لا يقدرون أن يتجاوزوها، خوفاً من الوقوع في صعوبات لا يقدرون أن يتخلّصوا منها. وليس بين العجائب الكثيرة التي ادَّعوها ما يستحق أن يُقارن بواحدة من معجزات اللَّه!*
*أما الأزمنة الخاصة التي صُنعت فيها المعجزات الإلهية فهي أربعة: زمن موسى ويشوع، وزمن إيليا وأليشع، وزمن دانيال ورفاقه، وزمن المسيح والرسل، وذلك لشدة الحاجة إليها في تلك الأوقات. وفي غير هذه الأزمنة صنع اللَّه معجزات قليلة. أما أهل العجائب الكاذبة فيصنعونها على الدوام، كأن الديانة الإلهية محتاجة كل حين للإثبات!*
*(4) تُصنع المعجزة الصحيحة علانية وتقبل الامتحان بالحواس البشرية. ولما كان المقصود منها إثبات الحق للبشر صُنعت أمام عيونهم بطريقة يمكنهم بها أن يتحققوا من صدقها. وإذا نظرنا لمعجزات الكتاب المقدس رأينا أن جميعها من هذا النوع، خلافاً للعجائب الكاذبة التي لا تخلو أبداً من الشبهة، لأنها مصنوعة بخفة اليد البشرية والتدابير السابقة. وكلها إما أعمال طبيعية أو حيل خداعية لا يصنعونها إلا أمام الراغبين فيها والذين يميلون للاقتناع بها بسهولة.*
*(5) للمعجزات الصحيحة شهادات كافية من شهود أفاضل مخلصين، وتتميّز عن سواها بثلاثة أمور: (أ) خلو الشهود من الغرض ووجودهم في مكان صُنعها بدون اتفاق سابق بينهم، فكانت غير منتظرة منهم، وكانت تُصنع في الأسواق والبيوت والمجامع والصحاري، في النهار والليل أمام الجميع من الأحباء والأعداء، كالفريسيين والكتبة. أما العجائب الكاذبة فإن الذين يدّعونها يصنعونها غالباً على انفراد أو بمحضر أشخاص من الشعب معيّنين سابقاً وفي أوقات معلومة، وبذلك يسهل عليهم إتمام الترتيبات المسبّقة لصنعها. وهم يختارون الذين تُصنع أمامهم ليشهدوا بها لصالح صانعيها والمستعدين لتصديقها. ولأن معجزات الكتاب المقدس صحيحة لم يخش الرسل من أن يستشهدوا بها. قال بطرس «يسوع الناصري رجل قد تبرهن لكم من قِبَل اللَّه بقواتٍ وعجائب وآيات صنعها اللَّه بيده في وسطكم كما أنتم أيضاً تعلمون» (أع 2: 22). (ب) إخلاص الشهود وتقواهم وحسن سيرتهم واحتمالهم المشقات والأخطار لأجل تأدية شهادتهم. وهذا ما نراه في رسل المسيح الأمناء الأتقياء، الذين عيَّنهم اللَّه وأرسلهم لينادوا بالمسيحية، وكثرة ما احتملوه بسبب شهادتهم من الاضطهاد، ومع ذلك لم ينكروا شهادتهم ولا كتموها. ومما يزيد الثقة بشهادتهم الأسفار التي كتبوها، لأنه من المحال أن يخترعوا ما كتبوه من أعمال المسيح وتعاليمه لو لم يكونوا قد رأوا ذلك بعيونهم وسمعوه بآذانهم. (ج) كان بعض الذين شاهدوا المعجزات من ألدّ أعداء المسيحية، ومع ذلك لم يقدروا أن يحرّفوا حقيقة المعجزة ويثبتوا بُطلها، وقد مرت قرون دون أن يجسر أحدٌ من الملحدين أن ينكر حدوث المعجزات، بل سلموا بها، غير أنهم نسبوها إلى غير قوة اللَّه. وقد جاء في التلمود أن المسيح عمل أعمالاً غريبة، وذكر ذلك أيضاً بيلاطس البنطي في سجل أعماله الذي قدمه إلى إمبراطور روما.*
*(6) تحتمل المعجزة الصحيحة كل امتحان لتحقّق صدقها، وحدث ذلك في كل معجزات الكتاب. فلما شفى المسيح المولود أعمى، فحص أعداؤه هذه المعجزة بالتدقيق وتحققوا صدقها (يو 9). ولما أقام لعازر من الموت، وتحقق اليهود ذلك بالامتحان الكافي واقتنعوا به، تشاوروا ليقتلوا لعازر ليبطلوا تأثير تلك الحادثة في عقول الجمهور (يو 11). وحدث هذا في كل معجزات الكتاب، حتى لم يقدر أحدٌ ممن بحثوا عنها أن ينكروا واحدة منها.*
*(7) للمعجزة الصحيحة شهادة متواصلة من جيل لآخر، فلم تُفقد الأدلة عليها، فقد عيَّن اللَّه أشخاصاً أمناء ليكتبوها في أسفار قانونية قرب وقت حدوثها، واستودع تلك الأسفار للكنيسة التي حافظت عليها بكل أمانة. وهو يقيم على الدوام أمناء ينادون بها، وعيَّن ما يُذكّر دائماً بصدق حدوثها كيوم الأحد الذي هو تذكار معجزة قيامة المسيح، وعيّن المعمودية والعشاء الرباني، والكنيسة بجملتها، والديانة المسيحية. تلك كلها تذكارات غير منقطعة لا نظير لها في المجد والقوة. وليس بين الحوادث القديمة ما له من الشهادة الكافية كالمعجزات الصحيحة. وكل من قارن الأدلة على صدق معجزات الكتاب بالأدلة على صدق العجائب الكاذبة يرى في الحال ما بينهما من الفرق، مما يقنعه بصدق تلك وكذب هذه، إلا إذا كان من المكابرين!*
*15 - ما هي فائدة المعجزات في إثبات المسيحية؟*
** تأسست المسيحية على إعلان فائق الطبيعة من عند اللَّه، فأيدها اللَّه بالمعجزات ليثبت صدقها للبشر. وليس معنى هذا أن اللَّه عاجز عن إثبات إعلانه بدون المعجزات، لكنه رأى بحكمته الأزلية أن المعجزات دليل يقنع البشر بصدق ما أعلنه. فالمعجزات إذاً مفيدة للبشر لتقنعهم بصدق دين اللَّه. ونفي المعجزات يبطل صدق الشهادات التاريخية للمسيحية، ويجعلنا نشك في صدق المسيح ورسله، ويقلل من شأن الكتاب المقدس ويجعله كالخرافات والقصص الباطلة، لأننا إذا رفضنا المعجزات نرفض صحة الحوادث التي وردت في الكتاب.*
*وتظهر فائدة المعجزات من لزومها لإثبات رسالة معلّميه الأوّلين، وصدق ما علَّموه من الحقائق الإلهية، بدليل أن الخالق الذي يعلم جميع احتياجاتنا أكثر مما نعلمها نحن قد أثبت كل حقيقة أعلنها للبشر بالآيات والعجائب. وتظهر أيضاً من سمو ما تتضمنه الأسفار الإلهية من إعلانات اللَّه. على أن المعجزات ليست الدليل الوحيد على صدق الديانة، بل لها أدلة أخرى كثيرة يقينية، كرفعه أخلاقياتها، وموافقة تعاليمها لاحتياجات البشر الساقطين. وفي الكتاب المقدس آيات كثيرة تعلن أهمية المعجزات لإثبات المسيحية، مثل أع 2: 22 ويو 5: 20، 36 و10: 25 وعب 2: 4.*
*16 - ما هي فائدة المعجزات في نظام المسيحية؟*
** للمعجزات فوائد كثيرة منها:*
*(1) إنها برهان لمجد المسيح، الذي عاش في هذا العالم بكل اتضاعٍ، ولم يكن في أحواله الدنيوية ومعيشته الجسدية ما يدل على مجده الإلهي، ولذلك كان صنعه المعجزات بقوته الذاتية دليلاً قاطعاً على أنه قادر على كل شيء، وأن في يده كل سلطان، وأنه اللَّه. وهذا ما أقنع نيقوديموس بأن المسيح مرسَل من قِبَل اللَّه فجاء إليه يطلب الإرشاد بالرغم مما اعترضه من الموانع، وقال «يا معلم، نعلم أنك قد أتيت من اللَّه معلماً، لأن ليس أحدٌ يقدر أن يعمل هذه الآيات التي أنت تعمل إن لم يكن اللَّه معه».*
*(2) إنها إعلان عن أهداف المسيح لخير البشر الروحي وإنقاذهم من شقاء الحال الذي سقطوا فيه، فكانت معجزاته شفاء أمراض البشر الجسدية ورفع بلاياهم وبركته عليهم وإصلاح أحوالهم. وأعلنت هذه أنه المنقذ العظيم من المصائب الروحية، وأنه سيطهّرهم من آثامهم ويُدخلهم الراحة السماوية. فكما وهب البصر لعيون العميان هكذا يهب البصيرة لقلوبهم. وكما أقام الموتى بالجسد هكذا يقيم موتى الخطايا ويقوي آمالهم بأنه سينزع سلطان إبليس وكل جنوده، ويخلص شعبه من عبودية ذلك العدو.*
*(3) إنها دليل على سمو شأن الشريعة الأخلاقية وأهميتها، لأن المعجزات ترينا أن ثبات القوانين الطبيعة أمر ثانوي عند اللَّه بالنسبة إلى ثبات الشريعة الأخلاقية، وأنه لا يتأخر عن توقيف قوانين الطبيعة لأهدافٍ أخلاقية، ولإثبات سلطته على أرواح البشر. فإن المعجزات تدل على سمو الأهداف الأخلاقية على كل الطبيعيات، كما تدل على قوة اللَّه وأمانته وحكمته ورحمته، فهو يُجري الأعمال الفائقة لخير البشر، كإعلان نفسه لهم وتحريرهم من عبودية الخطية.*
*(4) إنها دليل على صدق الكتاب المقدس، لأن كتَبَته أثبتوا صدق رسالتهم وتعاليمهم بصنعهم المعجزات علانية أمام أعين البشر. وبما أنهم كانوا أمناء يخافون اللَّه، مجتهدين في العيشة الطاهرة وصنع الخير والإحسان لبني جنسهم، يُستبعد أن تكون معجزاتهم أكاذيب قصدوا بها خداع البشر، خاصةً إذا نظرنا لكثرة عددها وأشكالها، ولفظاعة نسبة الخداع إلى المسيح. فالمعجزات هي ختم اللَّه على كل تعاليم رُسُله. قال القديس أغسطينوس «لولا المعجزات لما كنتُ مسيحياً». ولولا إثبات المسيح لاهوته بتلك الأعمال المقنعة لكان عدم الإيمان به من أصغر الخطايا، لأنه قال «لو لم أكن قد عملت بينهم أعمالاً لم يعملها أحدٌ غيري لم تكن لهم خطية». وله أقوال أخرى تبين فائدة المعجزات في إثبات رسالته ورسالة كل الذين اختارهم وأرسلهم ليعلّموا الناس ما كشفه لهم من الحقائق.*
*17 - هل تستغني المسيحية عن دليل المعجزات؟*
** لما كان دليل المعجزات من أقوى الأدلة وأهمها على صدق المسيحية، كان التغاضي عنها أو نفي صحتها خللاً صريحاً، بل يلزم عن ذلك بطلان المسيحية لأنها تكون مؤسسةً على الخداع والكذب. ولإيضاح ذلك نقول إن إنكار قيامة المسيح ينقض الأساس الذي بُني عليه صدق الدين، ويلقي الشبهة على صحة كل حوادثه. وبما أن اللَّه أقام المعجزات شهادة لصدق رُسُله ليعلّموا الشعب ديانته، كان رفضها بمثابة نسبة الكذب إلى اللَّه ورُسله، وكانت المسيحية ديناً طبيعياً لخلوّها من أهم أركان الدين الجوهرية، كالتجسد والوحي والقيامة، وكانت شهادة المسيح نفسه «الشاهد الأمين الصادق» غير صحيحة، وكذلك شهادة جميع رسله، وكانت المسيحية ليس طبيعيةً فقط، بل خداعاً وكذباً أيضاً. وقد فشل كل الذين حاولوا أن يثبتوا المسيحية مع إنكارهم صحة المعجزات بل أفضى بهم ذلك إلى النتيجة الضرورية وهي إنكار الدين أيضاً.*
*18 - هل تُضعِف قِلّة حدوث المعجزات في الأزمنة التالية قوة دليلها على صدق الكتاب المقدس؟*
** لا. لأن ما حدث في زمنٍ ما (إذا كان صحيحاً في نفسه) يبقى صحيحاً في كل زمان، لا يتأثر في صحته ولا يُنفى صدقه. غير أن إثباته لأهل القرون المتتابعة يحتاج إلى شهادات كافية قاطعة على سلامة النقل وخلوه من كل تحريف وزيادة ونقصان. وقد عيّن اللَّه وسائط ليُبقي شهادته قوية، منها:*
*(1) ألهم أناساً أمناء تحققوا وقوع المعجزات، فدوّنوها في الأسفار المقدسة التي أوحى إليهم بها.*
*(2) أقام جماعة (هي الكنيسة) بنظام ثابت دائم، واستأمنها على تلك الأسفار لتحفظها بكل عناية، ولتنادي بما حوته من التعاليم والمعجزات والحوادث.*
*(3) أقام تذكارات دائمة للحوادث التي قصد إبقاء ذكرها، كالعشاء الرباني الذي هو تذكار موت المسيح، ويوم الأحد الذي هو تذكار قيامته، والكنيسة التي هي تذكار كل تعاليمه ومحبته لبني البشر.*
*(4) ذكرت المؤلفات والتواريخ غير الدينية (التي كُتبت في العصر المسيحي الأول) الحوادث التي وردت في الكتاب المقدس، ومن ذلك سجلات الحكومات التي عاصرت الأحداث كسجلات الشعب اليهودي المدنيّة، وسجلات المملكة الرومانية التي ورد فيها ذكر بعض حوادث الدين المسيحي. فالوسائط المتقدمة كافية بنفسها، فضلاً عن عناية اللَّه الخاصة لإبقاء ذكر حقائق كالمعجزات من دورٍ إلى دور إلى انقضاء العالم على سلامتها دون أن يشوبها أدنى خلل أو فساد يضعف قوتها أو يقلل شأنها.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2011)

*الفصل العشرون*

*الملائكة*


*ذكر الكتاب المقدس درجةً من المخلوقات العاقلة أعلى من الإنسان في الطبيعة والقوة، ولهم علاقات مختلفة بالإنسان في تاريخ الخليقة وأعمال العناية الإلهية ونظام الفداء، يسمّيهم «أرواحاً» و«ملائكة» ويصفهم بسموّ القوة واختلاف الدرجات، ويقول إنهم امتُحِنوا وسقط بعضهم، فانقسموا قسمين: أخيار وأشرار. فالأخيار يخدمون العزَّة الإلهية ويقومون بأعمال العناية، خاصةً ما يتعلق منها بالمقاصد الأزلية في عمل الفداء منذ بدايته على الأرض وحتى نهايته في الدينونة.*
*1 - ما معنى كلمة «ملائكة» في الكتاب المقدس؟*
** معناها الأول واحدٌ في اللغات العبرية واليونانية والعربية وهو «رسول». واستُعملت في الكتاب المقدس لكل ما يستخدمه اللَّه لإجراء مقاصده وإعلان ذاته وقوته، فجاءت فيه بمعنى «رسول عادي» (أي 1: 4 و1صم 11: 3 ولو 7: 24 و9: 52). وجاءت بمعنى «نبي» (إش 42: 19 وحج 1: 13 وملا 3: 1) وبمعنى «كاهن» (ملا 2: 7) وبمعنى «خادم العهد الجديد» (رؤ 1: 20). واستُعملت أيضاً لغير العاقل كعمود السحاب (خر 14: 19) والرياح (مز 104: 4). وسُمّي الأقنوم الثاني من الثالوث الأقدس «ملاك حضرته» و«ملاك العهد» (إش 63: 9 وملا 3: 1). وسُمّيت الأوبئة «ملائكة أشرار» (مز 78: 49) ودعا بولس الشوكة في جسده «ملاك الشيطان» (2كو 12: 7). ولكن كلمة «ملاك» اشتهرت باستعمالها للأرواح السماوية الذين يستخدمهم اللَّه ليُجروا إرادته (مت 25: 31) فعُرفوا باسم «ملائكة اللَّه».*
*2 - ما هي الأدلة على وجود الملائكة؟*
** الاعتقاد بوجود الملائكة مؤيَّد بالدلائل العقلية، ولا يناقض العقل. وقد اعتقد فلاسفة اليونان القدماء كفيثاغورس وسقراط وأفلاطون وأرسطو بوجود درجة أو درجات من الخلائق متوسطة بين البشر واللَّه. ورأى بعض المسيحيين عدم محدودية اللَّه، واتساع الكون بما فيه الكائنات الكثيرة العدد، متدرّجة كدرجات سُلّم، تبدأ من العدم (أي عدم وجود كائن) إلى كائن غير محدود، ولاحظوا أن المسافة بين الإنسان وأدنى المخلوقات مشغولة بدرجات مختلفة من الخلائق، فاستنتجوا من ذلك أن المسافة بين الإنسان واللَّه لا بد تكون غير محدودة، ولا تكون خالية من الخلائق. فإذا ثبت وجود خلائق على درجات مختلفة في هذه المسافة القصيرة بين أدنى المخلوقات والإنسان، فلا بد أن الخالق لم يترك المسافة بينه وبين الإنسان بدون مخلوق. وهذا القول ترجيحي فقط، لأنه لا بد يبقى بين أعلى المخلوقات واللَّه غير المحدود مسافة غير محدودة. ولذلك لابد من إيراد أدلة أقوى من الأدلة العقلية، وهي:*
*(1) ورود ذكر الملائكة وخدمتهم في العهد القديم وفي عصر المسيح. صحيح أن الصدوقيين أنكروا وجود الملائكة كما أنكروا وجود الأرواح، ولكنهم كانوا مخطئين، فقد ذكرت التوراة الملاكين اللذين زارا سدوم (تك 19: 1) والملائكة الذين لاقوا يعقوب (تك 32: 1) والملاك الذي ضرب أورشليم (2صم 24: 17) والذي مسَّ إيليا (1مل 19: 5) والذي ضرب جيش الأشوريين وأباد جبابرتهم (2مل 19: 35 و2أي 32: 21) والذي أُرسل إلى دانيال وهو يصلي (دا 9: 21). وقيل «إلى ملائكته نسب حماقةً» (أي 4: 18). «لأنه يوصي ملائكته بك» (مز 91: 11) «باركوا الرب يا ملائكته المقتدرين قوةً» (مز 103: 20) «سبحوه يا جميع ملائكته» (مز 148: 2).*
*(2) ذكر العهد الجديد وجود ملائكة، فعلّم المسيح أن الملائكة يفرحون بالخطاة متى تابوا (لو 15: 10) وأنه متى أتى ثانية تصحبه كل الملائكة (مت 25: 31) وأن من أنكره على الأرض قدام الناس ينكره هو في السماء قدام ملائكة اللَّه (لو 12: 9). وفي أقوال الرسل عبارات كثيرة تدل على وجود هذه الطبقة السامية من الكائنات، وتشرح عملها في إجراء العناية الإلهية وفي سر الفداء.*
*3 - ما هو تعليم الكتاب المقدس في طبيعة الملائكة وصفاتهم؟*
** هم أرواح (عب 1: 14) غير ماديين، لا ندركهم بالحواس، ولا خبرة شخصية لنا بوجودهم، لا بحواسنا ولا بمشاعرنا. ولكن ذلك ليس دليلاً على عدم إمكان ذلك. ولم ينكره غير الملحدين، لأنه إذا انتفى وجود الأرواح المجردة المحدودة انتفى أيضاً خلود الإنسان، فيكون موت جسده زوال وجوده نفساً وجسداً. ومن صفات الملائكة:*
*(1) إنهم أشخاص، لأنهم خلائق متوسطة بين الإنسان واللَّه، أعلى من الإنسان ودون اللَّه، ولهم صفات وقوى شخصية كالعقل والإرادة والعواطف ونحوها.*
*(2) إنهم أصحاب قوة وعظمة، يقول عنهم الكتاب «باركوا الرب يا ملائكته المقتدرين قوةً» (مز 103: 20). «مع ملائكة قوته» (2تس 1: 7). «حيث ملائكة وهم أعظم قوةً وقدرةً» أي أعظم قوةً وقدرةً من الإنسان (2بط 2: 11). «ورأيت ملاكاً قوياً» (رؤ 5: 2) «ورفع ملاك واحد قوي» (رؤ 18: 21). غير أن قوة الملائكة ليست إلهية بل هي قوة مخلوقة محدودة مستمدة من اللَّه، وغير مستقلة عنه وخاضعة لإرادته.*
*(3) إنهم يفوقون البشر في القوى العقلية والمعرفة، لقرب مقامهم من اللَّه وخدمتهم له على الدوام وما يفعلونه من الأعمال الرفيعة، وهذا واضح من قول المسيح: «وأما ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة فلا يعلم بها أحدٌ، ولا ملائكة السماوات إلا أبي وحده» (مت 24: 36). وقول بولس «إن كنت أتكلم بألسنة الناس والملائكة» (1كو 13: 1) ومعناه: إن كنت أتكلم بأبلغ حكمة أو أبلغ فصاحة. ومع ذلك فإن معرفتهم محدودة كقوتهم لأنهم مخلوقون، والمعرفة غير المحدودة خاصة باللَّه وحده.*
*هناك تعاليم خاطئة بخصوص الملائكة: *
*(1) إنهم انبثاقات من اللاهوت، ولو أنها زائلة.*
*(2) إنهم انبثاقات من اللاهوت باقية، وهو مذهب الغناطسة.*
*(3) إنهم غير موجودين حقيقة، وإن ما جاء في الكتاب المقدس عنهم هو مجرد تخيّلات شعرية أو من خرافات العامة، نقله الكتبة القديسون مجاراةً لأهل عصرهم. وهذا هو مذهب العقليين وهو باطل، أولاً: لأن المراجع التي يستندون عليها ضعيفة. وثانياً: لأنه يلزم عنه رفض سلطان الكتاب كله، أو اتخاذ مبادئ تفسير تنقض قوته وتنفي أنه قانون الإيمان الوحيد.*
*ولما لم يكن في الكتاب المقدس نص على أن للملائكة أجساداً كانت أقوال العلماء في هذه المسألة مبنية على الترجيح العقلي، فقال بعضهم إن لهم أجساداً، ونفى غيرهم ذلك. والأرجح أن لهم أجساداً لطيفة جداً مثل النور والهواء لا نقدر أن نراها. فإذا أمكن وجود مادة كالهواء الذي نتنفَّسه ولا نقدر أن نراه، فلماذا لا يكون للخلائق العاقلة السامية أجسادٌ روحية غير منظورة تعمل بها كما يعمل الإنسان بجسده الحيواني الكثيف؟ وقال بولس إنه «يوجد جسمٌ حيواني وجسمٌ روحاني» وأوضح الفرق بينهما (1كو 15: 40-50). فالاعتقاد أن للملائكة أجساداً روحية أفضل من الاعتقاد أنهم جوهر بسيط أو أرواح بالمعنى المفهوم في شأن اللَّه.*
*وقد اعتقد كثيرون من الآباء أن للملائكة أجساداً روحانية كيوستينوس الشهيد وأثيناغورس وإيريناوس وأكليمندس الإسكندري وترتليان وأغسطينوس. وفي سنة 787م حكم مجمع نيقية الثاني أن للملائكة أجساداً لطيفة من النار أو الهواء استناداً على بعض آيات الكتاب المقدس (مثل: أي 1: 6، 7 و38: 8 ودا 10: 6 ومت 28: 3 ومر 16: 5 ولو 24: 4 وأع 1: 10 و12: 7 و2كو 11: 14 ورؤ 10: 1). وفي سنة 1215م نقض المجمع اللاتراني هذا الحكم ونادى بأن الملائكة بدون أجساد. ووافقه في ذلك بطرس اللمبردي وكثيرون من علماء اللاهوت، وقالوا إن الأجساد التي ظهروا فيها أحياناً غير حقيقية. ولا يزال الاعتقاد أن للملائكة أجساداً روحانية هو الاعتقاد المرجح عند كثيرين.*
*4 - استنتاجاً من الكتاب المقدس، متى خلق اللَّه الملائكة؟*
** ليس في الكتاب المقدس كلام صريح في ذلك، فقال البعض إنهم خُلقوا بعد الإنسان، بدليل أن اللَّه لما أبدع الكائنات الأرضية ابتدأ من الأدنى إلى الأعلى إلى أن خلق الإنسان، ثم تقدم بعد ذلك إلى ما هو أعلى منه فخلق الملائكة. وهذا يخالف نص الكتاب على وجود ملائكة في السماء قبل وجود البشر على الأرض بدليل ما يأتي:*
*(1) حين خلق اللَّه الإنسان حاول كائنٌ خبيث كان قبله أن يخربه ويبيده (تك 3: 1-7). وكان هذا المخرِّب ملاكاً ساقطاً.*
*(2) لما أجاب الرب أيوب من العاصفة قال له «أين كنت حين أسستُ الأرض.. عندما ترنّمت كواكب الصبح معاً، وهتف جميع بني اللَّه» (أي 38: 4-7) والتفسير المشهور أن «بني اللَّه» هم الملائكة. فالملائكة كانوا موجودين حين وُضعت أسس الأرض. وأما الإنسان فهو تاج المخلوقات ليس لأنه آخرها!*
*5 - بحسب الكتاب المقدس، ما هو عدد الملائكة، وماذا عن أمانتهم ودرجاتهم؟*
** (1) إذا استنتجنا وجود الملائكة من عدم محدودية اللَّه، ومن اتساع الكون، نستنتج أيضاً أنهم كثيرون. وقد أكد لنا الكتاب ذلك، من قول ميخا بن يملة النبي «رأيت الرب جالساً على كرسيه وكل جند السماء وقوفٌ لديه، عن يمينه وعن يساره» (1مل 22: 19). ولما نزل اللَّه على جبل سيناء ليعطي الشريعة لبني إسرائيل قيل «أتى من ربوات القدس (أي الملائكة)» (تث 33: 2). وفي جثسيماني قال المسيح لبطرس «أتظن أني لا أستطيع الآن أن أطلب إلى أبي فيقدم لي أكثر من اثني عشر جيشاً من الملائكة؟» (مت 26: 53). وكلمة «جيش» في اليونانية (على رأي المؤرخ جيبون) تعني اثني عشر ألفاً وخمس مئة. وقال دانيال «ألوف ألوف تخدمه، وربوات ربوات وقوف قدامه» (دا 7: 10). وقيل أيضاً «وظهر بغتةً مع الملاك جمهور من الجند السماوي» (لو 2: 13) «بل قد أتيتم إلى جبل صهيون.. وإلى ربوات هم محفل ملائكة» (عب 12: 22). «ونظرتُ وسمعت صوت ملائكة كثيرين حول العرش والحيوانات والشيوخ، وكان عددهم ربوات ربوات وألوف ألوف» (رؤ 5: 11). فالقول «ألوف ألوف» و«ربوات ربوات» يدل على أعداد لا تُحصى.*
*(2) أما عن أمانتهم، فقد غزت الخطية عالم الملائكة كما غزت عالم البشر، فانقسموا إلى قسمين: (أ) الذين ثبتوا على أمانتهم للَّه وللحق، ولذلك دُعوا «المختارين والمقدسين» (1تي 5: 1 ومت 25: 31). «مختارون» لأن اللَّه اختارهم منذ الأزل وحفظهم من السقوط. و«مقدسون» لأنهم في آدابهم وسيرتهم يشابهون طبيعة اللَّه، ويطيعون إرادته. ولما كان العدد الذي لا يُحصى هم القسم الأعظم من الملائكة، يكون عدد الساقطين قليلاً. (ب) الذين سقطوا ولم يثبتوا على أمانتهم للَّه وللحق. وفي العهد القديم إشارات جلية إليهم، منها ظهور الشيطان بهيئة حية في عدن ليجرب أبوينا الأوَّلين (تك 3: 1 ورؤ 12: 9) وظهوره ليجرب أيوب (أي 1: 12) ولما قام يهوشع الكاهن العظيم أمام ملاك الرب قام الشيطان عن يمينه ليقاومه (زك 3: 1). وذُكر أنه كان في أفواه الأنبياء الكذَبة أرواح كذب (2أي 18: 21). ويقول العهد الجديد إن إبليس جرَّب المسيح، آدم الثاني (مت 4: 1) وقال بطرس إن اللَّه لم يشفق على ملائكة قد أخطأوا (2بط 2: 4). وتحدث يهوذا عن الملائكة الذين لم يحفظوا رياستهم بل تركوا مسكنهم (يه 6). وفي اليوم الأخير يقول المسيح للذين عن اليسار «اذهبوا عنّي يا ملاعين إلى النار الأبدية المعدَّة لإبليس وملائكته» (مت 25: 41). ونستنتج من الكتاب المقدس أن عدد هؤلاء الأشقياء قليل بالنسبة إلى عدد الملائكة الأبرار.*
*(3) درجاتهم: هم متفاوتون في الرتب (أ) فقد قيل عن جبرائيل إنه ميَّز نفسه عن غيره من الملائكة بأنه هو «الواقف أمام اللَّه» (لو 1: 19) مشيراً بذلك لرتبته. وقيل في ميخائيل إنه واحدٌ من الرؤساء الأوَّلين (دا 10: 13) ويؤيد ذلك أيضاً الألقاب المنسوبة إليهم مثل «رئيس الملائكة» و«رؤساء» و«سلاطين» و«قوات» و«سيادات» (أف 1: 21 وكو 1: 6 ويه 6). (ب) ونستدل على ذلك من التفاوت في الدرجات بين الملائكة الساقطين الذين ذُكر أن بينهم رؤساء (مت 9: 34 وأف 2:2). (ج) نستدل على ذلك أيضاً من وجود التفاوت بين البشر وكل الخلائق، فإنه في كل أعمال اللَّه يتغلب وجود الرتب بالتدريج.*
*6 - ماذا ورد في الكتاب المقدس في شأن وجود رئيس للملائكة؟*
** رأينا الملائكة متفاوتين في الرتب والدرجات، وقد وصفهم بولس بقوله «سواء كان عروشاً أم سيادات أم رياسات أم سلاطين» (كو 1: 16) وقال إنه يوجد رئيس ملائكة (1تس 4: 16) وقال يهوذا «ميخائيل رئيس الملائكة» (يه 9). وخلاصة ذلك نقول:*
*(1) لم يأتِ لقب «رئيس الملائكة» في العهد القديم إلا في الكلام على ميخائيل أنه واحدٌ من الرؤساء الأولين و«ميخائيل رئيسكم» (دا 10: 13، 21) وقيل أيضاً «ميخائيل الرئيس العظيم القائم لبني شعبك» (دا 12: 1).*
*(2) ورد لقب «رئيس» في العهد الجديد مرتين، في القول «لأن الرب نفسه بهتافٍ، بصوت رئيس ملائكة» (1تس 4: 16) وقال يهوذا «ميخائيل رئيس الملائكة» (يه 9). ففي هاتين الآيتين جاء بصيغة المفرد، في أولهما بالنكرة وفي الثانية معرّفاً. وقال سفر الرؤيا «وحدثت حرب في السماء: ميخائيل وملائكته حاربوا التنين وملائكته» (رؤ 12: 7). فذُكر هنا ميخائيل كقائد للجنود المقدسين، كما ذكر التنين قائداً للجنود الأشرار. ولكن لا يُستفاد من هذا أن ميخائيل هو الرئيس الوحيد للملائكة، لأن جبرائيل أيضاً ذُكر أنه في مقام عال جداً (دا 8: 16 و9: 21 ولو 1: 19، 26) وقيل أيضاً في دانيال إن «ميخائيل واحد من الرؤساء الأولين» وذلك دليل على وجود رؤساء بينهم.*
*7 - ماذا قال الكتاب المقدس في الكروبيم والسرافيم؟*
** (1) الكروبيم جمع كروب في اللغة العبرية، وكلاهما مستعملان في الكتاب (تك 3: 24 وخر 25: 19، 22 و1صم 4:4 ومز 18: 10 و80: 1 و99: 1 وحز 10: 2، 14) وفي حزقيال سُمّوا حيوانات (حز 1: 5 و13: 15، 20) أي خلائق حية. ونعرف صفات الكروبيم وأعمالهم من الأحوال التي ظهروا فيها والأسباب التي ظهروا لأجلها. واستُخدمت كلمة «كروب» للصورة المؤلفة من الإنسان والأسد والثور والنسر معاً. ولما كان كل كائن من هذه مشهوراً، رجح المفسرون أن مجموعها كناية عن أسمى صور المخلوقات الحية في الكون طبيعة وعملاً، وأن الإشارة فيها إلى أن أسمى قوات الخليقة موضوعة لخدمة اللَّه على الدوام. واشتهر الرأي بين علماء اللاهوت القدماء أن لتلك الخلائق الرفيعة الشأن وجوداً حقيقياً لا وهمياً، غير أنهم أخذوا أشكالاً متنوعة بحسب الحاجة، لأهداف خاصة، كما في خيمة الاجتماع في رؤيا حزقيال (1: 10) ورؤيا يوحنا (رؤ 4) وأن لتلك الأشكال معاني رمزية تشير إلى أن الخليقة مستعدة على الدوام لتتمم إرادة اللَّه بعقل الإنسان، وشجاعة الأسد، وصبر الثور، وسرعة النسر. وقد تساءل المفسرون إن كان وجودهم وقتياً أو دائماً؟ ورجح البعض أنهم من الخلائق السماويين الدائمي الوجود كالملائكة، غير أنهم يمتازون عنهم في المقام والخدمة لأنهم قريبون جداً من عرش اللَّه. وقيل في سفر الرؤيا ما يدل على أنهم أحياء عاقلون، لأنهم يسجدون للَّه ولا يزالون نهاراً وليلاً قائلين «قدوس قدوس الرب الإله القادر على كل شيء، الذي كان والكائن والذي يأتي» (رؤ 4: 6-8). ويؤيد ذلك ذكرهم أول مرة في الكتاب على أنهم فعلة عاقلون مقدسون ذوو رتب عالية من الملائكة، وربما من أرفعهم (تك 3: 24).*
*(2) السرافيم. لم يرد هذا الاسم في الكتاب المقدس سوى مرتين في إش 6: 2-6. ويظن البعض أن الكروبيم والسرافيم اسمان لدرجة واحدة من الملائكة. ويؤيد هذا الرأي ما قاله الكتاب عن الفئتين، وأن الفرق بين أوصاف الكروبيم والسرافيم غير جوهري، كما أن المشابهة بينهما جوهرية، فالذين دعاهم إشعياء «سرافيم» دعاهم حزقيال «كروبيم» ودعاهم يوحنا «حيوانات» وأشاروا جميعاً إلى أنهم فعلة أحياء عاقلون، وإلى أنهم خلائق لأنهم يسجدون للَّه بدون انقطاع. والأرجح أن لهم أعلى رتب الملائكة التي ذكرها بولس في رسائله (أف 1: 21 وكو 1: 16). وعلى ما نستنتج من الكتاب المقدس أن الفرق بينهم وبين الذين يُسمون ملائكة هو في المقام والعمل لا في الطبيعة. فالملائكة يُرسَلون لخدمة ورثة الخلاص، بينما الكروبيم والسرافيم يخدمون يهوه العظيم، ولذلك يلبثون في مجد حضرته وحول عرشه.*
*8 - ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن عمل الملائكة؟*
** يعلّمنا الكتاب أن عملهم هو:*
*(1) السجود للَّه.*
*(2) تنفيذ إرادته.*
*(3) خدمة ورثة الخلاص.*
*وقيل أيضاً إنهم يحيطون بالمسيح، وإنهم مستعدون على الدوام ليتمموا كل خدمة تُطلب منهم في تقدم ملكوته. وفي زمن العهد القديم ظهروا تكراراً لخدام اللَّه ليُعلنوا لهم إرادته، وضربوا المصريين، وحضروا مع اللَّه لما أعطى الناموس على جبل سيناء، ولازموا بني إسرائيل مدة سفرهم وأبادوا أعداءهم وعسكروا حولهم، سوراً لهم في وقت الخطر، وأنبأوا بولادة المسيح واحتفلوا بها (مت 1: 20 ولو 1: 31 و2: 13). وخدموه في وقت تجربته وآلامه (مت 4: 11 ولو 22: 43) وبشَّروا بقيامته وأنبأوا بصعوده (مت 28: 5، 6 ويو 20: 12 وأع 1: 10، 11) وخلّصوا بطرس من السجن (أع 5: 19 و12: 7) وهم على الدوام يخدمون المؤمنين (عب 1: 14) ويحرسون الأولاد (مت 18: 10) ويحملون نفوس الموتى إلى حضن إبراهيم (لو 16: 22) وسيرافقون المسيح في مجيئه ثانيةً، ويجمعون شعبه إلى ملكوته (مت 13: 39 و16: 27 و24: 31).*
*وبالإضافة إلى ما سبق نستنتج من الكتاب المقدس أنهم:*
*(1) يقدرون أن يُجروا أعمالاً في العالم الطبيعي وخارجاً عنه حسب إرادة اللَّه. ولما كانت طبيعتهم أسمى من طبيعتنا، فإنهم يقدرون أن يجروا أعمالاً تفوق إدراكنا، فقد قتل ملاك واحد منهم كل أبكار المصريين في ليلة واحدة.*
*وقال قدماء اللاهوتيين إنهم يقومون بأعمالٍ عظيمة جداً في العالم الخارجي، وإن كل التأثيرات الطبيعية ناتجة من خدمتهم، حتى أن النجوم تدور في مداراتها بقوتهم. وهذا قول ينقصه الدليل، ولا يحقّ لنا أن ننسب للملائكة عملاً بدون برهان من الكتاب المقدس.*
*(2) يقدرون أن يعملوا أيضاً في عقول البشر، فيحركونها لعمل الخير بحسب نواميس طبيعتنا باستعمال الوسائط المناسبة. ويختلف تأثيرهم هذا عن تأثير اللَّه والروح القدس فينا في أنهم يعرضون الحق علينا ويرشدون فكرنا كما يؤثر إنسان في آخر. ويقول الكتاب المقدس إن اللَّه فوّض إليهم أحياناً الإرشاد العام والحماية والتقوية الداخلية والتعزية، فقام ملاك بتقوية المسيح في جثسيماني وهو في كآبته، وهو قادر أن يقوي المؤمنين به أيضاً. وإن كان الملائكة الأشرار يقدرون أن يجربوا الإنسان للخطية، فبالأولى أن الملائكة الأخيار يقدرون أن يستميلوه إلى القداسة. وهم يحفظون المؤمنين من أعدائهم، ويحرسون الأطفال (مت 18: 10) ويساعدون الكبار (مز 34: 7) وينقلون المؤمنين إلى دار الخلود (لو 16: 22). ووعدنا اللَّه بالحماية بواسطتهم «لأنه يوصي ملائكته بك لكي يحفظوك في كل طرقك. على الأيدي يحملونك لئلا تصدم بحجر رجلك» (مز 91: 11، 12) وهو كلام حقيقي لا مجازي بدليل استناد المسيح عليه (مت 26: 53).*
*(3) يخدمون في تقدم الكنيسة. ففي العهد القديم أُعطيت الشريعة بخدمتهم (أع 7: 53 وعب 2:2) وأوصاهم اللَّه بشعبه (مز 91: 11، 12) وفي العهد الجديد قيل إنهم يحضرون اجتماعات القديسين (1كو 11: 10) وإنهم يحاربون التنين وملائكته (رؤ 12: 7).*
*وتعليم الكتاب عن خدمة الملائكة يعزي المؤمنين ويفرحهم، لأنه يؤكد لهم أن الملائكة يعسكرون حولهم كجنود العلي نهاراً وليلاً، ويحمونهم من الأعداء غير المنظورين والأخطاء المحيطة بهم على الدوام. غير أننا يجب أن نحترس من الاتكال عليهم ولا يجب أن نطلب منهم المعونة، لأنهم في يدي اللَّه القدير، وهو يستخدمهم لينفذوا إرادته كما يستخدم الرياح والبروق (عب 1: 7) فهم مجرد أدوات في يد الصانع، وليس من الناس من يتكل على الأداة دون الذي يستعملها.*
*9 - ما هو الرأي الأقرب للصواب في شأن «الملاك الحارس»؟*
** قال البعض إن لكل مؤمن ملاكاً حارساً خاصاً، اعتماداً على قول المسيح إن للصغار «ملائكتهم في السماوات كل حين ينظرون وجه أبي الذي في السماوات» (مت 18: 10) وأيضاً على قول المجتمعين في بيت مريم عن بطرس «إنه ملاكه» (أع 12: 7، 15). فنقول إن الآية الثانية لا تثبت أن لبطرس ملاكاً حارساً خاصاً، لأن ما قيل عن «ملاك بطرس» لم يُنطق به بالوحي (ولو أن ذِكْره في الكتاب كان بالوحي). فلا يصح أن نسند إليها تعليماً ما. كل ما هناك أن هذا كان الاعتقاد العام بين المجتمعين في بيت مريم. وأما الآية الأولى فيظهر منها أن للأولاد ملائكة يحرسونهم ويسهرون على مصالحهم وخيرهم، ولكنها لا تُثبت أن لكل ولدٍ أو مؤمنٍ ملاكاً حارساً خاصاً. وقال معظم المفسرين إن اللَّه كلف ملائكة مخصوصين أن يعتنوا بممالك خاصة بناءً على ما جاء في دانيال من ذكر رئيس مملكة فارس ورئيس مملكة اليونان والقول لدانيال : «ميخائيل رئيسكم» (دا 10) وقالوا: بما أن ميخائيل الذي دُعي رئيس العبرانيين لم يكن ملاك العهد غير المخلوق، ولا رئيساً بشرياً بل رئيس ملائكة، لزم أن رئيس مملكة فارس ورئيس مملكة اليونان هما أيضاً ملاكان. وهذا موضع شك بدليل ما يأتي:*
*(1) لم ترد في العهدين القديم والجديد إشارة في غير هذا المكان إلى أن لكل أمة وثنية في القديم أو الآن ملاكاً حارساً أو روحاً شريراً موكلاً بها.*
*(2) سُمّيت القوات القائمة قُبالة الملاك الذي ظهر للنبي أيضاً ملوك فارس (دا 10: 13).*
*(3) جاء في دانيال 11 ذكر ملوك أرضيين بطريقة يُستنتج منها أنهم هم القوات المضادة المشار إليها، وليس الملائكة الأخيار ولا الأشرار.*
*10- هل تجوز عبادة الملائكة؟*
** ظهر اتجاه في الكنيسة لإكرام الملائكة أكثر مما يليق، حتى أن المجمع السابع المسكوني (النيقوي) سنة 787 م حكم بتقديم نوع من العبادة لهم، تكون أدنى من العبادة التي تُقدم للَّه العظيم، مع أن المجمع النيقوي الأول، وهو من أقدم المجامع وأفضلها قال إنهم مخلوقون. وينهى الكتاب المقدس عن عبادة الملائكة بأمرٍ جاء مرتين ليوحنا: «انظر! لا تفعل. أنا عبدٌ معك ومع إخوتك الذين عندهم شهادة يسوع. اسجد للَّه» (رؤ 19: 10 و22: 9).*
*11- ما هي أسماء رئيس الملائكة الأشرار في الكتاب المقدس؟*
** الشيطان، ومعناه خصم (أي 1: 6 و1أي 21: 1 ومت 4: 10 ولو10: 18). وإبليس، ولم يرد إلا بصيغة المفرد، ومعناه قاذف ومجرِّب والمشتكي (مت 4: 1). والشرير (مت 6: 13) وأبوليون،  ومعناه هلاك أي المهلك، وأبدون بنفس المعنى (رؤ 9: 11) وبعلزبول وهو في الأصل اسم إله عقرون أعظم آلهة الفلسطينيين (2مل 1: 2 ومت 12: 24) وبليعال (2كو 6: 15) و ملاك الهاوية (رؤ 9: 11) ورئيس هذا العالم (يو 12: 31) ورئيس سلطان الهواء (أف 2:2) وأسد زائر (1بط 5: 8) والذي من البدء يخطئ (1يو 3: 8) والمشتكي (رؤ 12: 10) وقتّال الناس، وكذاب (يو 8: 44) والحية (2كو 11: 3) والحية القديمة (رؤ 12: 9) والتنين العظيم (رؤ 12: 3، 9) وإله هذا العالم (2كو 4:4) والذي له سلطان الموت (عب 2: 14). غير أن الشيطان وإبليس أشهرها جميعاً، وقد دُعي بهما في الكتاب نحو تسعين مرة.*
*أما كلمة شيطان فهي عبرية بصيغة اسم الفاعل، مشتقة من الفعل شطن بمعنى كَمَنَ أو ناقض أو خاصم أو قاوم، فيكون معناها خصماً أو مضاداً. وقد جاءت بالنكرة بهذا المعنى في القول «أقام الرب لسليمان خصماً» (وفي العبرية شيطاناً) (1مل 11: 14) وقد ورد الفعل في الكتاب المقدس بلفظه فقيل «أراني يهوشع الكاهن العظيم قائماً قدام ملاك الرب، والشيطان (الخصم) قائم عن يمينه ليقاومه» (وفي العبرية: ليشطنه) (زك 3: ا، 3). ودعا المسيح مرة بطرس «شيطاناً» لأنه وافق مشورة الشيطان وقدمها للمسيح لصالح أهداف الشيطان. وهذا هو المثال الوحيد لاستعمال هذه الكلمة في العهد الجديد لغير رئيس الملائكة الساقطين. وأما كلمة «إبليس» فهي يونانية معربة أصلها «ديابولوس» ومعناها قاذفٌ أو مشتكٍ، وهي أكثر استعمالاً من كلمة شيطان في العهد الجديد. وقد استُعلمتا معاً في جملة واحدة، فقيل «طُرح التنين، الحية القديمة، المدعو إبليس والشيطان» (رؤ 12: 9). ويراد بها في العهد الجديد العدو الكبير للَّه وللمسيح ولملكوته وشعبه ولكل الحق، المملوء من الكذب والخبث، الطاغي إلى الشر (مت 4: 1-11 ولو 4: 1 ويو 8: 44 وأع 13: 10 وأف 6: 11 و1بط 5: 8 و1يو 3: 8 ورؤ 12: 9).*
*12- ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس في أصل الملائكة الأشرار وسبب سقوطهم؟*
** جاء فيه أن بعض الملائكة لم يحفظوا رئاستهم الأولى، وهؤلاء هم الذين أخطأوا، فلُقّبوا «أشرار»  و«أرواح نجسة» و«رؤساء» و«سلاطين» و«ولاة العالم.. على ظلمة هذا الدهر» و«أجناد الشر الروحية (الأرواح الشريرة) في السماويات» (لأنهم كانوا من سكان السماء أصلاً. وقيل عن إبليس إنه رئيس سلطان الهواء أف 2:2، لأن قوتهم ليست محدودة بحدود قوة أهل الأرض، وهجومهم غير قاصر على أجساد البشر، بل على نفوسهم الخالدة أيضاً). وجميع هذه الألقاب مع ما تقدم ذكره من أسمائهم وألقابهم تدل على طبيعتهم وقوتهم وصفاتهم. ونرى في الكتاب أنهم خُلقوا أولاً في حالة القداسة ثم سقطوا منها، ولكن لم يعلن لنا فيه شيء عن الوقت الذين سقطوا فيه، ولا المعصية التي سقطوا بها. غير أن علماء الكنيسة قالوا إن خطيتهم الأولى كانت الكبرياء مستندين في ذلك على قول الرسول إن الأسقف يجب أن يكون غير حديث الإيمان «لئلا يتصلَّف فيسقط في دينونة إبليس» (1تي 3: 6). وتفسير هذه الآية أن الدينونة التي استحقها إبليس كانت بسبب خطية الكبرياء كما يُستفاد من القرينة، لأن معنى الفعل تصلف هو «ادَّعى فوق ما عنده إعجاباً وتكبُّراً». وقال البعض إن ما حمل الشيطان على العصيان على اللَّه وإغواء أبوينا الأولين هو الطمع في التسلط على أرضنا وجنسنا. ولكن ليس في الكتاب المقدس ما يؤيد هذا الزعم، لأن الكتاب يذكره أول ما يذكره بصفة ملاك مرتد ساقط، ثم جاء كلام صريح على أنه ملاك ساقط أرفع من رفقائه قدراً وقدرة، وأنه عدو لدود للَّه وللإنسان، ومضاد لكل خير، ومجتهد في انتشار الشر. أما قول العقليين إن الشيطان كناية عن الشر، فيكون الشيطان أمراً معنوياً، لا شخصاً عاقلاً حقيقياً فيخالف الكتاب المقدس وإيمان الكنيسة، بدليل ما يأتي:*
*(1) ينسب الكتاب المقدس إليه صريحاً الصفات والأعمال الشخصية، فقد جرَّب آدم الأول وألقاه في الخطية (تك 3: 13، 14) وهجم بكل قواه وخداعه وحيله بهذا القصد الخبيث على آدم الثاني (مت 4: 1-11) وحاول أن يغربل التلاميذ مثل الحنطة (لو 22: 31) ويجول كأسد زائر ملتمساً من يبتلعه (1بط 5: 8) ويشتكي على إخوتنا، ويضل العالم كله (رؤ 12: 9، 10) وأنه منذ البدء كذاب وقتال للناس (يو 8: 44) وله مملكه مؤلفة من فعلة عاقلين يقاومون ملكوت اللَّه (مت 12: 25، 26) وأنه سيُدان في اليوم الأخير ويُعاقب مع البشر الخطاة الهالكين (2 بط 2: 4 ويه 6 ومت 25: 41).*
*(2) ما جاء في التاريخ يدل على أنه شخص عاقل وله رفقاء ساقطون مثله. ومن ذلك الكلام على قيام حرب هائلة منذ السقوط بين الخير والشر، نشأت عنها طوائف وثنية وأديان خرافية وفلسفات كاذبة ملأت العالم والزمان، وكلها تدل على قوة عقل إبليس الطاغي، سبب الخطية ومصدرها. وخلاصة ما جاء في أسفار الكتاب المقدس التعليمية والتاريخية أن الشيطان شخص عاقل ذو قوة وسلطان ورُسل وأتباع، وأنه يجرب ويقاوم، وسوف يُحاسَب ويُعاقَب. وفي الكتاب المقدس أدلة كافية على شخصية الملائكة والبشر.*
*وقال البعض إن اعتقاد وجود الشيطان اشتهر بين العبرانيين بعد السبي من مصدر وثني. ولكن هذا يخالف الكتاب الذي يقول إنه هو الذي جرب أبوينا الأوَّلين، وحاول أن يرد أيوب عن اللَّه. وقد جرت هاتان الحادثتان قبل سبي بابل بزمان طويل. وجاء صريحاً في الكتاب أن الشيطان عدو اللَّه، ورئيس ملكوت الظلمة الذي يشمل كل الخلائق الأشرار، وأن الإنسان بارتداده عن اللَّه سقط تحت سلطانه، وأن خلاص الإنسان يقوم بنقله من ملكوت إبليس إلى ملكوت ابن محبة اللَّه.*
*وقال آخرون إن الذين قيل عنهم إنهم خاضعون للشيطان هم أرواح البشر الساقطون الذين خرجوا من هذا العالم، لا الملائكة الأشرار. وهذا يتضح بطله:*
*(1) من التمييز بينهم وبين الملائكة المختارين.*
*(2) من قول يهوذا إنهم لم يحفظوا رياستهم أو حالتهم الأولى.*
*(3) من قول بطرس «لأنه إن كان اللَّه لم يشفق على ملائكةٍ قد أخطأوا» (2بط 2: 4).*
*(4) من تلقيبهم بسلاطين وقوات ورؤساء ونحوها من الألقاب التي تدل على أنهم أسمى من الإنسان أصلاً وأشد منه قوة.*
*13- ماذا ورد في الكتاب المقدس في قوة الملائكة الأشرار وسطوتهم؟*
*ورد أنهم كثيرو العدد وأقوياء جداً، وأن لهم سلطاناً في عالمنا، ويقدرون أن يؤثروا في أجساد البشر وعقولهم. ومن أمثلة تأثيرهم في الجسد ما جاء من ذكر عملهم مع أيوب (أي 2: 4-7) ومع بعض المجانين والمصروعين (مر 9: 17-26). ومن أمثلة تأثيرهم في العقل ما فعلوه مع حواء (تك 3: 1-6) وأخآب لما أراد أن يصعد على راموت جلعاد (1مل 22: 20-22) وحنانيا وامرأته (أع 5: 3) والجارية التي كان فيها روح عرافة (أع 16:16) وكل المجانين المذكورين في العهد الجديد لأنهم كانوا مصابين في العقل والجسد. غير أن قوتهم محددة من اللَّه، لا يقدرون أن يغتصبوا أحداً. وينجح كل من يحاول أن يخلع نيرهم ويهزمهم بسلاح اللَّه (أف 6: 13 ويع 4: 7). أما الحدود التي تحصرهم فهي:*
*(1) إنهم تحت سلطان اللَّه، فلا يقدرون أن يعملوا إلا بإذنه.*
*(2) ينفذون أعمالهم بموجب نواميس طبيعية.*
*(3) لا يقدرون أن يُبطلوا حرية الإنسان ومسؤوليته. ومع ذلك فقوتهم عظيمة جداً لأنهم يقدرون أن يستأسروا من يريد من الناس أن يسلم نفسه إليهم، وأن يعملوا في أبناء المعصية. ويحذر الكتاب المسيحيين من خداعهم، ويحثُّهم على مقاومتهم بقوة الرب متسلحين بسلاح اللَّه الكامل.*
*وبالغ البعض في سلطان الأرواح الشريرة، فنشأت عن ذلك شرور كثيرة، إذ نسبوا إليهم كل الكوارث الطبيعية، كالعواصف والحرائق والأوبئة ونحوها، بل اعتقدوا ما هو أفظع من ذلك، وهو أنهم يقطعون عهوداً مع البشر، وأن الإنسان يقدر أن يعقد اتفاقاً مع الشيطان وينال منه قوة فائقة العادة لأجلٍ مسمّى على شرط أن يسلم الإنسان نفسه للَّهلاك. وفي القرنين 17، 18 حُكم ظلماً على كثيرين ممن اتُّهموا بالسحر والشعوذة والعرافة والكهانة ونحوها مما نُسب إلى عمل الشيطان. وخُدع كثيرون من أهل أوربا بهذه الضلالات واشتركوا في إبادة الذين اتُّهموا بالسحر، وآل ذلك إلى هلاك ألوف لا تُحصى منهم. غير أنه لا يجوز أن نتطرف في إنكار سلطان الأرواح الشريرة في الطبيعة أو في أجساد البشر وعقولهم لنتخلص من الشرور التي تنشأ عن التطرف من الجهة الأخرى. بل يكفي أن نتمسك بتعليم كتاب اللَّه الصريح أن هذه الأرواح لا تقدر أن تعمل إلا بموجب قوانين الطبيعة وحرية الإنسان، وأنه لا يمكن اكتشاف أعمالهم وبيانها بالدليل القاطع أكثر مما يمكن اكتشاف أعمال الملائكة وبيانها. فنحن لا نقدر أن ننسب بالتأكيد إلى فئة منهما تأثيراً خاصاً. فيجب أن نشكر اللَّه لأجل خدمة ملائكة النور غير المنظورة وغير المدركة، وأن نحترس من حيل أرواح الشر ونطلب إلى اللَّه أن يحمينا منها.*
*14- ماذا يُقال في تجربة الشيطان للمسيح في البرية؟*
*قال البشيرون إن المسيح بعد معموديته أُصعد إلى البرية من الروح ليُجرَّب من إبليس (مت 4: 1-11). وهناك آراء في كيفية حدوث هذه التجربة:*
*(1) إنها خواطر جرت على بال المسيح، نشأت في عقله، لكنه لم يخضع لها. وهذا الرأي مرفوض لما يأتي: (أ) لا يمكن أن تنشأ هذه الخواطر من عقل المسيح. (ب) لا يمكن أن هواجس الشيطان تدخل العقل القدوس البريء من الخطأ.*
*(2) إنها قد جرت في رؤيا. وهذا الرأي مرفوض لما يأتي: (أ) إن خبر الكتاب المقدس لا يدل على شيء من الرؤيا. (ب) إن تفصيل الخبر أكثر مما يلزم للرؤيا. (ج) تم ذلك في مدة أربعين نهاراً وأربعين ليلة، وهي أكثر جداً مما يلزم للرؤيا.*
*(3) إنها جرت بالفعل، فخرج المسيح إلى البرية بقوة الروح القدس وتكلم الشيطان معه، وهاجم لاهوته مرتين في تجربتين، وحدد له البرهان الذي يثبت به لاهوته. ولما أفحمه المسيح بالدليل الكتابي هاجم إبليس ناسوت المسيح، وحاول أن يحرك فيه الطمع في الشهرة والمجد والقدرة، فأفحمه المسيح أيضا بقوله «مكتوب». نعم جاء الشيطان ليجرب المسيح ولو أن «ليس له فيه شيء» (يو 14: 30).*
*15- ما معنى سكن الأرواح النجسة في البشر، وماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس في ذلك؟*
** معناه حلول روح شرير في الإنسان يُحدث فيه تأثيرات واضطرابات وآلاماً جسدية وعقلية. وكان فعل تلك الأرواح يقتصر أحياناً على العقل كما في أمر الجارية التي كان فيها روح عرافة (أع 16:16). وربما كان من هذا النوع بعض الأنبياء الكذبة والسحرة. وأحياناً يقتصر فعل الروح الشرير على الجسد فقط. وغالباً يعم الجسد والعقل معاً. ولم يكن جنون المجانين المذكورين في العهد الجديد ناشئاً عن مرضٍ، بل من سكن الشياطين فيهم. ويبرهن ذلك:*
*(1) إن ذلك كان اعتقاد اليهود جميعاً في ذلك العصر.*
*(2) صدق المسيح وتلاميذه هذا الاعتقاد بدليل قولهم عن هؤلاء المجانين إن فيهم أرواحاً نجسة، وخاطبوا تلك الأرواح كما يخاطبون الأشخاص، فأمروهم بالخروج من الناس. ولا شك أن جميع الذين سمعوا هذا الكلام من المسيح والرسل فهموا هذا المعنى، ولم ينفِ المسيح ذلك، بل أثبته بأن وعد تلاميذه أن يعطيهم سلطاناً أن يُخرجوا الأرواح النجسة، لأن له هذا السلطان، وقد فوَّضه إليهم. وبما أنه قال إنه أتى لينقض أعمال إبليس كانت غلبته عليه وعلى ملائكته تبرهن صدق قوله، وأنه الملك الموعود به والغالب الذي جاء للعالم ليؤسس ملكوت اللَّه الذي لا انقضاء له.*
*وقال مفسرو الأناجيل عن الذين دخلتهم الأرواح النجسة آراء مختلفة. والأرجح أن أرواحاً نجسة حقيقية سكنت أولئك الناس وفعلت فيهم بقواها كما شاءت لتتمم مقاصدها الشريرة. وقد شاعت في ذلك آراء باطلة منها:*
*(1) مذهب المجاز، وهو أن أولئك المجانين كانوا مصابين بأمراض مختلفة جسدية وعقلية، وقد قيل مجازاً إنهم مسكونون.*
*فنجيب: (أ) يميز الكتاب بين الأمراض وسكن الشياطين، فجاء فيه «فأحضروا إليه جميع السقماء المصـابين بأمراض وأوجاع مختلفة والمجانين والمصـروعين والمفلوجين فشفاهم» (مت 4: 24). و«لما صار المساء قدموا إليه مجانين كثيرين، فأخرج الأرواح بكلمة، وجميع المرضى شفاهم» (مت 8: 16). ولما أرسل تلاميذه قال لهم «اشفوا مرضى. طهِّروا بُرصاً. أقيموا موتى. أخرِجوا شياطين» (مت 10: 8) فأعطاهم سلطاناً على عمل أربعة أشياء مختلفة يتميز كل منها عن الآخر. (ب) عرفت الأرواح أن المسيح إله حق، فقال واحدٌ منهم «أنا أعرفك من أنت: قدوس اللَّه» (مر 1: 24) والأمراض الجسدية لا تجعل صاحبها يقول هذا للمسيح. (ج) عاتبت الأرواح يسوع قائلة «ما لنا ولك يا يسوع ابن اللَّه! أجئت إلى هنا قبل الوقت لتعذبنا؟» (مت 8: 29). (د) اختار الأرواح لأنفسهم معاملة خاصة من المسيح، وألحوا عليه أن يفعلها لهم، فطلبوا منه «إن كنت تخرجنا فائذن لنا أن نذهب إلى قطيع الخنازير» (مت8: 31). (هـ) كانت الأرواح تتكلم مع المسيح، وكان ينتهرها «وكانت شياطين أيضا تخرج من كثيرين وهي تصرخ وتقول: أنت المسيح ابن اللَّه! فانتهرهم ولم يدعهم يتكلمون لأنهم عرفوه أنه المسيح» (لو 4: 41). وكل هذا يدل على أن المعنى المقصود حقيقي لا مجازي.*
*(2) مذهب المجاراة، وهو أن يهود ذلك العصر اعتقدوا بسكن الأرواح النجسة في البشر. ولم يصدق المسيح ذلك، غير أنه جارى أهل عصـره على اعتقادهم، فتكلم وتصرف بطريقة تُثبت تلك الخرافة، فصدق الشعب ما يعرف المسيح أنه باطل.*
*والرد على هذا المذهب الباطل أنه يعني أن المسيح قاد الشعب ليصدقوا ما يعلم هو أنه خطأ، مع أنه البريء من الخطأ وأنه نور العالم! وكل ما سبق من الأدلة على خطأ مذهب المجاز يصدق على بطل هذا المذهب أيضاً.*
*ولم يُذكر في العهد القديم سوى قليلين من الذين يُظن أنهم كانوا مسكونين. ومنذ نهاية القرن المسيحي الأول إلى الآن انحسرت هذه الظاهرة، فقام السؤال: لماذا حصر اللَّه تأثير الأرواح النجسة بهذه الكيفية في أول مدة العهد الجديد، خاصة في عصر المسيح، لأنه حيثما ذهب كان يصادفهم؟ وربما كان الجواب الصحيح لذلك هو أن «نسل المرأة» وتلك «الحية القديمة» كانا في حرب شديدة منذ سقوط الإنسان. وبسماح من اللَّه اشتدت الحرب في زمان المسيح، وربح الشيطان سلطاناً واسعاً مخيفاً على البشر، وكانت المظاهر المنظورة لأعمال الشياطين في المجانين وسائل خاصة لإظهار قوة المسيح، وفرصة لبيان طبيعته الإلهية ورسالته وحقيقة نصرته الأخيرة الأبدية، وأن المسيح هو أقوى من الرجل القوي المتسلح، فقد أُظهر لينقض أعمال إبليس (لو 11: 22) ووعد أن يعطي جميع المتكلين عليه هذه النصرة على ذلك العدو.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2011)

*الفصل الثاني والثلاثون*
*وساطة المسيح*​ 
*1 - ماذا حمل المسيح على التجسد؟*
** ليس تجسد ابن اللَّه الأزلي (حسب الكتاب المقدس) حادثةً اضطرارية في ذاتها، وإنما هو اتضاع اختياري، فإن اللَّه (لأجل فداء البشر) بذل ابنه الوحيد الذي أتى إلى العالم ليخلصنا من خطايانا، واشترك معنا في اللحم والدم «ليبيد بالموت ذاك الذي له سلطان الموت (أي إبليس) ويعتق أولئك الذين خوفاً من الموت كانوا جميعاً كل حياتهم تحت العبودية» (عب 2: 15). وهذا التجسد وإن[ لم يكن ضرورياً في ذاته كان ضرورياً لفداء البشر، ولم يعلن اللَّه لنا طريقةً أخرى يمكن أن نجد بها خلاصنا. وذلك يوافق تعليم الكتاب المقدس أن اسم المسيح هو الاسم الوحيد الذي يقدر به البشر أن يَخلصوا (أع 4: 12). ولو أمكن نوال البر بطريقةٍ أخرى لكان المسيح قد مات بلا سبب (غل 2: 21). ولو كان الناموس قادراً أن يحيي لكُنّا قد تبرّرنا بالناموس (غل 3: 21).*

*2 - لماذا دُعي المسيح وسيطاً؟*
** بما أن قصد تجسد المسيح، وقصد تتميمه عمل الفداء هو مصالحتنا مع اللَّه، سُمي المسيح «وسيطنا» لأنه دخل بيننا وبين اللَّه، ليكفّر عن خطايانا ويشفع فينا. وبما أن المسيح كفّر عن الخطية، ولا يقدر غيره على ذلك، يكون هو الوسيط الوحيد بين اللَّه والناس، وصانع السلام (أف 2: 16 و1تي 2: 5).*

*3 - ما هي الصفات اللازمة لإتمام وساطة المسيح؟*
** يعلّمنا الكتاب أن الصفات اللازمة للوسيط بين اللَّه والناس هي:*
*(1) أن يكون إنساناً: وقد اتّخذ المسيح طبيعتنا لا طبيعة الملائكة. لقد جاء ليفدينا، فكان ضرورياً أن يولد تحت الناموس الذي خالفناه ليكمل كل برّ، ويتألم ويموت ذبيحةً ليكفّر عن خطايانا، وليشترك في حياتنا البشرية ليشعر بضعفاتنا. فلذلك «كما تشارك الأولاد في اللحم والدم، اشترك هو أيضاً كذلك فيهما» (عب 2: 14).*
*(2) أن يكون بدون خطية: كان يجب أن الذبيحة التي تُقدّم على المذبح (حسب شريعة موسى) تكون بلا عيب. والذي يقدم نفسه إلى اللَّه ذبيحةً عن خطايا العالم يجب أن يكون هو نفسه بريئاً من الخطية. فمن المستحيل أن يكون المخلص من الخطية خاطئاً، لأنه لا يقدر أن يصل إلى اللَّه، ولا أن يكون ذبيحة عن الخطايا، ولا مصدر القداسة والحياة الأبدية لشعبه إن لم يكن هو باراً قدوساً. ولذلك يجب أن يكون رئيس كهنتنا قدوساً بلا شر ولا دنس ومنفصلاً عن الخطية (عب 7: 26). لذلك كان هو بدون خطية (عب 4: 15 و1بط 2: 22).*
*(3) أن يكون إلهاً: لأنه لا يقدر أن ينزع الخطية إلا دم من هو أعظم من مجرد مخلوق. ولأن المسيح هو اللَّه، فقد قدّم نفسه ذبيحةً مرةً واحدة فأكمل إلى الأبد المؤمنين (عب 7: 27 و9: 26). وكذلك لا يقدر إلا شخص إلهي أن يبيد سلطان الشيطان وينقذ الذين سباهم. ولا يقدر على تتميم عمل الفداء العظيم إلا القادر على كل شيء، صاحب الحكمة والمعرفة غير المحدودتين، ليكون رئيس كنيسته وديّاناً للجميع. ولا يقدر أن يكون مصدر الحياة الروحية لجميع المفديين إلا مَن حلّ فيه كل ملء اللاهوت.*
*فجميع هذه الصفات التي نص الكتاب على ضرورتها لتأهيل الوسيط للوساطة بين اللَّه والناس قد اجتمعت في المسيح.*

*ونتج من ثبوت تلك الصفات لوسيطنا أن وساطة المسيح التي تشمل كل ما فعل وكل ما لا يزال يفعله لخلاص البشر هي عمل شخص إلهي. فجميع أعمال المسيح وآلامه في إجراء وساطته كانت أعمال وآلام شخص إلهي، فالذي صُلب هو ربّ المجد، والذي سكب نفسه للموت هو ابن اللَّه.*
*ويتّضح صدق هذا التعليم مما يأتي:*
*(1) ينسب الكتاب المقدس كفاية عمل المسيح وسلطانه وصدق كلامه وحكمته وقيمة آلامه إلى أنه اللَّه الذي ظهر في الجسد.*
*(2) عدم كفاية وساطة من هو «إنسان فقط» ليتمّم لوازم تلك الوظيفة، لأنه لو كان وسيطنا إنساناً فقط لعجز عن فداء البشر الساقطين، فلا يبقى بعد للإنجيل مجد ولا قدرة ولا كفاية.*
*(3) لوازم العمل: فلا يقدر على فداء البشر الساقطين إلا من هو إله وإنسان معاً. فوظيفة المسيح النبوية تستلزم أن له كل كنوز الحكمة والعلم، ووظيفته الكهنوتية تستلزم شرف ابن اللَّه ليجعل عمله نافعاً. ولا يقدر سوى شخص إلهي أن يستعمل السلطان الذي دُفع للمسيح باعتبار كونه وسيطاً. والخلاصة، أنه لا يقدر إلا الابن الأزلي أن ينقذنا من عبودية الشيطان وموت الخطية، أو يقيم الأموات، أو يهب الحياة الأبدية، أو يغلب جميع أعدائه وأعدائنا، لأننا نحتاج إلى مخلِّص قدوس بلا شر ولا دنس، منفصل عن الخطاة بل أرفع من السماوات.*

*4 - هل يصحّ اتّخاذ غير المسيح وسيطاً بيننا وبين اللَّه؟*
** كلا، لأن ذلك يخالف الكتاب المقدس. على أن بعض الكنائس تعتقد أن القديسين والملائكة ولا سيما مريم العذراء وسطاء، وكذلك الكهنة، وهم يعتقدون أنه بدون توسُّط الكهنة لا يمكن المصالحة مع اللَّه. ونشأ ذلك من مبدأين خاطئين:*
*(1) الاعتقاد بالوظيفة الكهنوتية، فإنها تعلّم أن الإنسان لا يحصل على فوائد الفداء إلا بواسطة الكهنة، لأن فوائد الفداء تتم بواسطة الأسرار، والأسرار لا تفيد إلا إذا مارسها المفرَزون لذلك قانونياً. وأن الكهنة يقدمون ذبائح ويمنحون الحِل من الخطايا، وأنهم وسطاء بالحقيقة، وإن كانوا أقل درجة من المسيح. وأنه لا يقدر إنسان أن يأتي إلى اللَّه إلا بواسطة الكهنة. ويعتقدون أن لكل مؤمن في كنيستهم شركة في عضوية الكنيسة، بواسطتها تكون له علاقة بالمسيح. ولذلك كان للكهنة يد السلطة والقوة والوساطة في كل ما يختص بعلاقة المؤمن بالمسيح بواسطة الكنيسة وأسرارها.*
*أما الإنجيليون فيعتقدون أن للمؤمن اتحاداً شخصياً بالمسيح رأساً بواسطة الإيمان به والاتكال عليه، وأن الكنيسة هي جماعة هؤلاء المؤمنين بالمسيح والمنسوبين إليه رأساً. ولذلك ليس للكنيسة ولا للمتوظفين فيها شيء من صفات الوسيط أو أعماله غير الشفاعة التوسُّلية في تضرُّع وصلاة بعضهم لأجل بعض.*
*(2) الاعتقاد بالاستحقاق البشري: وهو أن ما يُعمل من الأعمال الصالحة بعد التجديد له استحقاق حقيقي أمام اللَّه، وأن القديسين من شعب اللَّه يمكنهم أن يبلغوا من الاستحقاق درجةً تزيد على ما يطلبه اللَّه منهم. وهذا يمكن أن ينفع غيرهم، فيلتجئ الخطاة منهم إلى القديسين طالبين فائض استحقاقاتهم أمام عرش اللَّه العظيم. هذا بالرغم من أن الكتاب يعلّمنا أن الوساطة هي من عمل المسيح وحده، فهو وسيطنا الوحيد.*

*5 - ما هي الأدلة على أن المسيح هو الوسيط الوحيد؟*
** الأدلة على ذلك: (1) نص الكتاب الصريح «يوجد إله واحد ووسيط واحد بين اللَّه والناس: الإنسان يسوع المسيح» (1تي 2: 5).*
*(2) قام المسيح بجميع ما تقتضيه الوساطة فيما يختص بالكفارة والشفاعة على الأرض وفي السماء (1يو 2: 1 وعب 7: 25 و9: 12، 24).*
*(3) قام المسيح بما يختص بوساطته إلى درجة الكمال، حتى لم يبقَ وجهٌ لدخول غيره في ذلك. وكمال عمل المسيح ناتج من سموّ شأنه وكمال صفاته (عب 10: 14 وكو 2: 10).*
*(4) الخلاص بالمسيح تام وكاملٌ لكل مؤمن حقيقي، وليس بغير المسيح خلاص، ولا يقدر أحدٌ من البشر أن يأتي إلى الآب إلا به (يو 14: 6 وأع 4: 12).*
*(5) لا مكان لوسيطٍ آخر بيننا وبين المسيح، لأنه صار أخاً لنا ورئيس كهنة أميناً وقادراً أن يرثي لضعفاتنا. وهو يدعو كل واحد للإتيان إليه رأساً (عب 2: 17 و4: 15 ومت 11: 28). ولأن التوسُّط بين المسيح والبشر من خواص الروح القدس الذي وحده يُقبِل بالناس إلى المسيح ويخبرهم روحياً بما للمسيح (يو 16: 14) فلا شك أن المسيح هو وسيطنا الوحيد، لأنه وحده تمّم كل ما يلزم لمصالحتنا مع اللَّه، وله وحده الصفات التي تؤهّله لذلك.*
*ويعلّمنا الكتاب المقدس أن للروح القدس اشتراكاً مهماً في إتمام وساطة المسيح. كما يعلّمنا أن كل ما يمكن للبشر أن يفعلوه هو التبشير بالمسيح وتعليم الحق في هذا الموضوع المهم. فالروح القدس يعمل في قلب الإنسان ويعلّمه ويحثّه ويُقنعه ويجدده ويقوده إلى المسيح بنور المعلَنات الإلهية (يو 15: 26 و16: 13، 14 وأع 5: 32 و1كو 12: 3). والروح هو معزّينا الذي يمكث معنا ويعلّمنا ما للمسيح، ويبكت العالم على خطية وعلى بر وعلى دينونة (يو 14: 16، 26 و15: 26 و16: 7-9). فالمسيح هو شفيعنا (1يو 2: 1) وهو حي في كل حين ليشفع فينا في السماء (عب 7: 25 ورو 8: 34). أما الروح القدس فيعين ضعفاتنا في الصلاة هنا على الأرض، ويعلّمنا كيف نصلي، ويشفع فينا على هذا المنوال بأنّات لا يُنطق بها، وبحسب مشيئة اللَّه يشفع في القديسين (رو 8: 26، 27). وعليه فبالمسيح لنا قدوم في روحٍ واحد إلى الآب (أف 2: 18).*
*هذا هو تعليم الأسفار المقدسة في وساطة المسيح وعناية الروح القدس بنا لنوال فائدة تلك الوساطة. وليس في كل ذلك أدنى إشارة إلى وسيطٍ غير المسيح، أو إلى تدخُّل أحدٍ من بني جنسنا في تلك الوساطة.*

*6 - ما هي البراهين التي يقدمونها على صحّة تعليم شفاعة القديسين، وما هو الرد عليها؟*
** أهم البراهين إسناداً لشفاعة القديسين هي:*
*(1) لما كان المسيحيون يصلّون بعضهم لأجل بعض في هذه الحياة (1تس 5: 25 و2تس 3: 1) فمن باب أولى أن الذين انتقلوا منهم إلى السماء يصلّون لأجل إخوتهم الذين لا يزالون عُرضة لأخطار هذه الحياة. وبالتالي يجوز طلب شفاعة القديسين في السماء، كما يجوز طلب صلاة القديسين على الأرض.. والجواب على ذلك: (أ) الخلاف في هذه المقارنة واضح، وهو أننا مأمورون بالصلاة بعضنا لأجل بعض في هذه الحياة، خلافاً لطلب شفاعة القديسين بعد الموت. (ب) إننا نطلب من إخوتنا المسيحيين على الأرض أن يصلّوا، وذلك مختلف عن الصلاة للقديسين الذين انتقلوا للسماء وطلب شفاعتهم. (ج) نعلم أن المؤمنين الأحياء يسمعون طلبنا منهم في هذه الحياة، وأما أهل السماء فلا يشاركون اللَّه في صفاته، ومنها الحضور في كل مكان واستماع الصلاة ومعرفة خفايا القلب وسرائره. وبدون هذه الصفات لا نرى كيف يسمعون صلواتنا ويشفعون فينا عند اللَّه؟ أما أن أهل السماء يفرحون بخاطئ واحد يتوب فلأن السماء تعلن لهم الخبر، لكن الصلاة لهم والاستغاثة بهم لا تبلغهم. (د) قولهم إن للقديسين المالكين مع المسيح استحقاقات يقتربون بها إلى اللَّه، وإن علاقتهم الطبيعية بنا تحملهم إلى الشفاعة فينا يخالف تعليم الكتاب والاعتقاد المسيحي العام أن استحقاقات المسيح غير متناهية، ولا تقبل عوناً بشرياً، فالمسيح يفوق الملائكة والقديسين في المحبة للبشر، ويشفق عليهم بما لا يُقاس.*
*(2) يقولون إن شفاعة القديسين أمر ثابت من عادة الكنيسة منذ قرونها الأولى، وإجماع آباء الكنيسة، وقوانين المجامع.. والجواب على ذلك: لم تعتقد الكنيسة الرسولية شيئاً من ذلك، بدليل خلوّ أسفار الرسل منه. فلو كانت شفاعة القديسين من تعاليمهم لذكروها في كتبهم، كما علّمونا عن شفاعة المسيح. وأما قول الآباء وقوانين المجامع، فهي لا تثبت إلا إذا كانت مبرهنةً من الوحي الإلهي. فإذا لم يكن لها هذا البرهان تصبح بلا سلطان ولا فائدة في المناقشات الدينية.*
*(3) يستندون على بعض آيات في الكتب المقدسة (تك 20: 7 و26: 5 و1مل 11: 12 وأي 42: 8 ولو 7: 3-6 ورؤ 5: 8). فإذا تأملنا هذه الآيات مع قرائن الكلام يظهر أنها لا تسند التعليم بشفاعة القديسين، ولا تناقض التعليم الموحَى به وهو أن الشفاعة لدى اللَّه في الخطاة أمرٌ محصور في المسيح وخاص به، باعتبار عمله الكهنوتي على الأرض وفي السماء (انظر 1تي 2: 5 ويو 14: 6 ومت 11: 28 ويو 6: 17 و1يو 2: 1 وعب 7: 25). وهذه الآيات تنفي توسُّط أحد غير المسيح لأجل الخطاة.*

*7 - ما هي وظائف المسيح الثلاث التي يمارسها في توسّطه بين اللَّه والناس؟*
** هي وظائف النبي والكاهن والملك. وقد جرت العادة منذ زمان طويل عند اللاهوتيين أن يبيّنوا وساطة المسيح بهذه الوظائف الثلاث. ومما يثبت لياقة ذلك وموافقته وأهميته أنه مبنيٌّ على نصوص الكتاب المقدس، وأنه لقي القبول عند المسيحيين زماناً طويلاً. وقد جاءت هذه الوظائف منسوبةً للمسيح بوضوح في الكتاب المقدس، وكان أول من نسبها مجتمعة معاً إليه باعتباره وسيطنا المؤرخ «أوسابيوس». ومن تعاليم الكتاب في هذا الموضوع ما يأتي:*
*(1) كانت هذه الوظائف في العهد القديم متميّزة، فإن النبي باعتباره نبياً لم يكن كاهناً، وكذلك الملك أيضاً لم يكن كاهناً ولا نبياً. وكان أحياناً شخص واحد من شعب اللَّه يحتلّ وظيفتين من هذه الثلاث، مثل موسى وداود، فإن الأول كان كاهناً ونبياً، والآخر نبياً وملكاً. ومع ذلك كانت كل وظيفة متميّزة عن الأخرى.*
*(2) هناك نبوات بأن المسيح يكون نبياً وكاهناً وملكاً، ومن ذلك قول موسى «يقيم لك الرب إلهك نبياً من وسطك من إخوتك مثلي» (تث 18: 15). وكثيراً ما ذكر الكتاب أن المنقذ الآتي يمارس جميع واجبات النبي لأنه يعلِن مشيئة اللَّه، وأن يكون معلّم البر العظيم، ونور إعلان للأمم ومجداً لشعبه إسرائيل. والنص على أنه يكون كاهناً ليس أقل وضوحاً ولا أقل تكراراً من ذلك. قال المرنم «أقسم الرب ولن يندم، أنت كاهنٌ إلى الأبد على رتبة ملكي صادق» (مز 110: 4). وقال النبي زكريا أنه يكون كاهناً على كرسيه (زك 6: 13). وقال إشعياء إنه يحمل خطايا الشعب ويشفع في المذنبين.*

*وأما وظيفة الملك فقد تكرر ذكرها في النبوات، حتى ظن اليهود أن المسيا يكون ملكاً فقط، لأنه ورد فيها أنه يملك على جميع الأمم، ولا يكون لمُلكه نهاية، وأنه يكون ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب.*

*(3) يقدم العهد الجديد لنا المسيح نبياً وكاهناً وملكاً، ويعلّمنا أيضاً أن الذين يقبلونه يقبلونه بجميع هذه الوظائف. وقال المسيح إن كل النبوات تشير إليه، فموسى تنبأ بأنه يكون نبياً، وداود تنبأ بأنه يكون كاهناً، ودانيال تنبأ بالملكوت الذي أتى ليقيمه.*

*(4) ليس هذا الكلام مجازياً، فقد مارس المسيح وظائف النبي والكاهن والملك، فلم تكن له هذه الألقاب فقط، بل إنه أكمل العمل الذي تضمن كل ما عمله الأنبياء والكهنة والملوك القدماء، والذي كان يرمز لعمل المسيح الأكمل.*
* (5) باعتبارنا بشراً ساقطين وجهلاء، مذنبين ومدنَّسين وعاجزين، نحتاج إلى مخلِّص يكون نبياً يعلّمنا، وكاهناً يكفّر عن خطايانا ويشفع فينا، وملكاً يتسلط علينا ويحمينا. ويشمل الخلاص الذي نقبله منه كل ما يقدر أن يعمله النبي والكاهن والملك بموجب المعنى الأسمى لهذه الكلمات. فإننا نستنير بمعرفة الحق، ونتصالح مع اللَّه بموت ابنه ذبيحةً عن خطايانا، وننجو من سلطان الشيطان وندخل إلى ملكوت اللَّه وكل ذلك يقتضي أن يكون فادينا نبياً وكاهناً وملكاً معاً، فهذا يوافق غاية رسالته وعمله، ويجب أن يكون هذا التعليم عقيدتنا إذا شئنا أن نقبل الحق كما هو معلَنٌ في كلمة اللَّه.*
*لم تكن هذه الوظائف في العهد القديم معاً لشخص واحد، فلم يكن أحدٌ في مدة النظام الموسوي نبياً وكاهناً وملكاً في وقتٍ واحدٍ. وكان متى اجتمعت اثنتان منها في شخص واحد لا يمارسهما في وقت واحد، فكان يمارس أحياناً الواحدة وأحياناً الأخرى. أما المسيح فقد اجتمعت كلها فيه في وحدة متحدة اتحاداً كلياً، لأنه كان يعلّم، ويمارس وظيفة الكاهن، ويستعمل سلطانه على النفس بتحريرها من العمى والضلال ومن قوة الخطية وسلطان إبليس. والآن يتسلط المسيح على العالم بالحق والمحبة، وصولجانه هو الإنجيل.*
*8 - هل هناك علاقة بين هذه الوظائف الثلاث: نبي وكاهن وملك؟*
** لا يمكن أن نفصل بين هذه الوظائف الثلاث لما بينها من العلاقة الشديدة، فهي بالحقيقة ثلاثة فروع لوظيفة واحدة غير منقسمة، وهي الوساطة القائمة في المسيح بالتعليم والتكفير والسلطان. وأهمّ هذه الأعمال الثلاثة هو التكفير، وهو الغاية العظمى من تجسد المسيح بدليل قوله «ولكنه الآن قد أُظهر (أي المسيح) مرة عند انقضاء الدهور ليبطل الخطية بذبيحة نفسه» (عب 9: 26). ولا شك أن غاية التكفير كانت مصحوبة بغايات أخرى، منها إظهار صفات اللَّه للبشر، ومنها وجود معبود منظور يوافق احتياجاتنا، ومنها إقامة مثالٍ كامل نقتدي به يعلّمنا الحق بسلطان فائق. غير أن الأمر الجوهري في التجسد كان تقديم الذبيحة الكافية عن الخطية. *
*أما وصف عمل المسيح إجمالاً بأنه نبوي وكفاري وملكي معاً، فهو في غاية المناسبة، لأنه يبيّن لنا فوائد وساطته على نوع جامع مفهوم. لأننا نراه معلّماً عظيماً يعلّمنا الحق السماوي، ورئيس كهنة يكفّر عن خطايانا بموته ذبيحة، وملكاً يملك بسلطان إلهي. وقد اشتهرت هذه الفروع الثلاثة لعمل الوساطة في كل الأديان البشرية في كل عصر في تاريخ العالم، ورُسمت في العهد القديم بأجلى بيان في الوظيفة النبوية والكهنوتية والملكية، وفي العهد الجديد اجتمعت في شخص المسيح وعمله بوضوح تام. وكل من بحث في الصفات اللازمة للوسيط بين اللَّه والناس اقتنع بلزوم اجتماع هذه الأعمال الثلاثة في الوساطة، لأن الفداء من الخطية يستلزم التعليم، والتكفير، وانضمام الرعية الحاصلة على الخلاص في ملكوت ثابت أبدي. ولا نقدر أن نغفل أي واحد من هذه الأعمال الثلاثة، وإلا سلبنا من المسيح جانباً من وظيفته، ونظرنا إلى عمله نظراً محدوداً. فلا يمكننا أن نعظّم المسيح كما ينبغي إذا نظرنا إلى عمله النبوي وأهملنا أنه كاهن وملك. وهكذا من جهة كهنوته ومُلكه. ولا ننال فائدة تامة من وساطته إلا إذا كان لنا نبياً يعلّمنا، وكاهناً يكفّر عنا، وملكاً يملك علينا ويحامي عنا.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2011)

*الفصل الثالث والثلاثون*​ *وظيفة المسيح النبويّة*


*1 - في لغة الكتاب المقدس، ما معنى كلمة «نبي»؟*
** النبي هو من يتكلم عن آخر، كما قيل «فقال الرب لموسى: انظر! أنا جعلتك إلهاً لفرعون، وهارون أخوك يكون نبيَّك» (خر 7: 1) أي أن موسى يكون مصدر التبليغ وهارون آلته. وهذه هي نسبة النبي إلى اللَّه، فاللَّه يعلن للنبي مشيئته والنبي يبلغ ذلك للذين يرسله اللَّه إليهم. وقيل عن هارون في علاقته بموسى «هو يكون لك فماً» (خر 4: 16). وقيل في النبي «مِثل فمي تكون» (إر 15: 19). ومن جهة توظيفه أو إقامته كليماً للَّه «وأجعل كلامي في فمه، فيكلّمهم بكل ما أوصيه به. ويكون أن الإنسان الذي لا يسمع لكلامي الذي يتكلم به باسمي، أنا أطالبه» (تث 18:18، 19). فيتضح من هذا أن النبي هو من يتكلم باسم الرب، ويكون آلةً بيده، لأن كل من يقرأ كلمة اللَّه أو يبشر بها يتكلم باسمه، ويعلن الحقائق المبنيّة على سلطانه. وبهذا المعنى لا يكون القسوس أنبياء، لأن العهدين القديم والجديد يميّزان بين الأنبياء والمعلّمين، فالأنبياء كانوا ملهَمين أصحاب وحي، وهذا لا ينطبق على المعلمين. فكل من قبِل إعلاناً من اللَّه وأُوحي إليه بتبليغه يسمّيه الكتاب المقدس نبياً. ولذلك سُمي جميع الكتبة الأطهار أنبياء.*

*قسم اليهود أسفارهم إلى الناموس، والأنبياء، والمكتوبات المقدسة. أما التوراة (أي الأسفار الخمسة الأولى) فكاتبها موسى الذي لا ينكر أحد أنه كان نبياً. والقِسم الثاني الذي يشمل جميع الأسفار التاريخية والنبوية قد كتبها أيضاً الأنبياءُ والملهَمون. وهكذا يُقال عن القسم الثالث. وكانت النبوة بالمستقبل جزءاً من عمل النبي يمارسها عند الاقتضاء.*

*فعندما نقول إن المسيح نبي، نعني أنه المتكلم عن اللَّه، يبلغ أفكار اللَّه وإرادته للبشر. ومِن جملة أهداف ظهور المسيح على الأرض أن يتكلم بكلام اللَّه، كما قال «الكلام الذي تسمعونه ليس لي بل للآب الذي أرسلني» (يو 14: 24). وقيل أيضاً «يسوع الناصري الذي كان إنساناً نبياً مقتدراً في الفعل والقول» (لو 24: 19).*

*2 - كيف يمارس المسيح وظيفة نبي؟*
** (1) في أنه كلمة اللَّه الأزلي ومصدر كل معرفة الخلائق العاقلة ولاسيما البشر، وفيه كل كنوز الحكمة والعلم، ومنه يصدر كل ما ينوّر البشر في حقائق الخلاص (يو 1:1-5).*
*(2) في مجيئه إلى هذه الأرض معلماً، قام بوظيفته النبوية وعلّم البشر بواسطة الوعظ والأمثال، وفسّر شريعة موسى وإعلانات الأنبياء، وأعلن إرادة اللَّه وماهية ملكوته وغاية عمله. كما أنه ألهم الأنبياء والرسل بواسطة الروح القدس في العهدين القديم والجديد.*
*(3) في أنه لم يزل منذ صعوده إلى الآن يمارس هذه الوظيفة نفسها، فألهم الرسل الأطهار، ورسم خدمة التبشير بالمسيحية، وأرسل الروح القدس. وهكذا مارس المسيح وظيفة نبي قبل مجيئه في الجسد وبعده، فأعلن لنا مشيئة اللَّه بواسطة كلمته وروحه. وقد تمّم المسيح وظيفته النبوية لغايتين: (أ) إصلاح أحوال اليهود الروحية، و(ب) إعلان الحق للعالم أجمع. فقيل عن الغاية الأولى «لم أُرسَل إلا إلى خراف بيت إسرائيل الضالة» (مت 15: 24). وبهذا المعنى كان نبياً بين أنبياء العهد القديم وخاتم السلسلة النبوية. وقال بولس إن المسيح «صار خادم الختان من أجل صِدق اللَّه، حتى يُثبِّت مواعيد الآباء» (رو 15: 8) وكان هو ذلك النبي الذي قيل إنه مثل موسى ولكن أعظم منه. وثبّت المسيح الشريعة القديمة وأكرمها وتمم مطالبها. غير أنه بذلك أبطلها وجاء بشريعةٍ جديدة (هي الإنجيل المقدس، والموعظة على الجبل متى 5-7) جمع فيها غايات الشريعة القديمة الروحية. وأعلن نبوات شتى عن مستقبل ملكوته. غير أن اليهود رفضوا تعاليمه كما رفضوا شخصه، ولم يؤمن برسوليته إلا قسم منهم.*
*أما من جهة الغاية الثانية (وهي إعلان الحق للأمم) فتمّت بإعلانه أنه الطريق والحق والحياة للعالم أجمع. ولا يزال هو مصدر كل نورٍ للبشر يُعلن مشيئة اللَّه ويفسرها كما قال «تعليمي ليس لي بل للذي أرسلني» (يو 7: 16) وقال «أتكلم بهذا كما علّمني أبي» (يو 8: 28). وأثبت تعاليمه بالمعجزات، وكان هو نفسه أعظمها. وكان دائماً يعلّم بسلطان، وتعليمه كما ورد في الإنجيل هو الإعلان الأخير للعالم، فانتهت الوظيفة النبوية فيه. وأما الرسل الذين جاءوا بعده فكانوا ملهَمين ليوضحوا الإعلان الذي أتى هو به. وكان المسيح نبياً بتعليمه وبمثاله، وبذلك علّم البشر كيف يعيشون، وبأي روح ينبغي أن يمجدوا اللَّه ويعاملوا البشر. فكان بذلك نوراً للعالم وأعظم الأنبياء، ووجب علينا أن نسمع أقواله ونطيع أوامره.*


----------



## The Dragon Christian (11 مايو 2011)

شكرا يا مولكا علي الكتاب الرائع
الرب يباركك


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2011)

*  الفصل الرابع والثلاثون

  وظيفة المسيح الكهنوتية


  1 - من هو الكاهن، وما هي وظيفته؟
  * نعرف الإجابة من ثلاثة أمور:
  (1) من الاستعمال الشائع في اللغات الشرقية واصطلاحاتها في كلمة «كاهن».
  (2) من نصوص الكتاب المقدس.
  (3) من الأعمال الخاصة بهذه الوظيفة.
  وبالنظر إلى هذه الأمور نتعلّم أن:
  (1) الكاهن معيّن ليقوم بأعمال البشر أمام اللَّه،. فالبشر خطاة لا يحقّ لهم القدوم إلى اللَّه، ولذلك يجب تعيين من له ذلك الحق في نفسه أو من يُنعم اللَّه عليه بذلك. فلهذا يكون الكاهن وسيطاً بين اللَّه والناس.
  (2) الكاهن معيّن ليقدم قرابين وذبائح عن الخطايا، وظيفته أن يصالح البشر مع اللَّه، ويكفّر عن خطاياهم، ويقدم أشخاصهم واعترافاتهم وقرابينهم للَّه.
  (3) الكاهن يشفع في الشعب، لا بمجرد الصلاة لأجله كما يصلي إنسان لأجل آخر، بل بشفاعة خاصة بوظيفته.
  وهذا التعريف ذو شأن عظيم، ويجب إثبات صحته.

  2 - ما هي الأدلة على صحة هذا التعريف، وعلى أن المسيح كاهنٌ بهذا المعنى؟
  * لنا الأدلة الآتية: (1) استعمال هذه الكلمة الشائع وحقيقة الكهنوت عند جميع الأمم وفي كل القرون، فقد شعر البشر بالخطية في كل مكان وزمان، وأحسّوا بالإثم والفساد، وأن لا حقّ لهم في الاقتراب إلى اللَّه. وكانت ضمائرهم دائماً تعلّمهم ضرورة التكفير عن الخطية بإيفاء العدل الإلهي حقه رغم عجزهم وعدم أهليتهم ليقدّموا كفارة كافية ليحصلوا على رضى اللَّه باجتهادهم. ولذلك ابتغوا دائماً إنساناً فريداً أو رتبةً من الناس يعملون بالنيابة عنهم ولأجلهم ما كان يجب أن يعملوه لأجل أنفسهم، ولكنهم عجزوا. ولهذا أقاموا الكهنة ليستعطفوا اللَّه بواسطة الذبائح الكفارية والتقدمات والصلوات. وعلى هذا فالقول إن الكاهن معلم ديني فقط يخالف شهادة التاريخ.
  (2) استعمال كلمة «كاهن» وحقيقة وظيفته في النظام الموسوي. فالكاهن في العهد القديم إنسانٌ مختار من الشعب، معيّن للوساطة بينهم وبين اللَّه، وللاقتراب إليه عنهم، ولتقديم ذبائح كفارية، وللشفاعة في الخطاة. ولم تأذن الشريعة الموسوية للشعب أن يقتربوا من اللَّه، وسمحت بذلك للكاهن فقط، ولا سيما رئيس الكهنة الذي كان يدخل إلى داخل الحجاب بالدم الذي كان يقدمه عن نفسه، ثم عن خطايا الشعب. وكل ذلك تمثيلي ورمزي، لأن الكهنة اللاويين كانوا رموزاً والمسيح مرموزاً إليه. وكل ما كان رمزاً في وظيفتهم وأعمالهم تمّ فيه. هم كانوا الظل وهو الحقيقة، وهم علّموا الشعب الطريق التي ستُنزع بها الخطية وهو نزعها بالفعل. فإذا أنكرنا كهنوت المسيح حسب معنى هذه اللفظة في العهد القديم، نبطل معنى الكتاب المقدس، الأمر الذي يؤدي إلى مبادئ تفسيرٍ تغيّر كل تعليم الكتاب.
  (3) تعريف الكاهن وبيان حقيقة وظيفته في العهد الجديد. قال الرسول «لأن كل رئيس كهنة مأخوذ من الناس يُقام لأجل الناس (أي لأجل خيرهم وفي مكانهم) في ما للَّه، ليُقدّم قرابين وذبائح عن الخطايا» (عب 5: 1). فالكاهن إنسان معيّن لأجل الآخرين، يقترب إلى اللَّه ويقدم ذبائح.
  (4) ما ورد في الرسالة إلى العبرانيين، فإن الرسول سمّى المسيح فيها «كاهننا» وبيّن ما يأتي: (أ) للمسيح جميع الصفات التي تؤهّله لتلك الوظيفة. (ب) تعيّن المسيح من اللَّه. (ج) المسيح كاهنٌ على رتبة أعلى من رتبة هارون. (د) كهنوت المسيح يبطل كل كهنوت آخر ويُغني عنه. (هـ) قام المسيح بكل أعمال تلك الوظيفة، وهي الوساطة والذبيحة والشفاعة. (و) فاعلية ذبيحة المسيح كاملة ودائمة، فلا احتياج إلى تكرارها. فبتقديم نفسه مرة واحدة حصل لنا على فداءٍ أبدي.
  (5) فوائد ممارسة المسيح هذه الوظيفة لأجلنا وهي: (أ) التكفير عن الخطايا. (ب) استعطاف اللَّه، أي إرضاؤه. (ج) مصالحتنا معه الناتجة من التكفير والاستعطاف. ومن كل ذلك تصدر جميع البركات الداخلية الروحية، والحياة الأبدية، التي لا يمكن الحصول عليها بواسطة التعليم والآداب والقدوة، ولا بواسطة تغييرٍ داخلي فينا.
  وعلى هذا فإن المسيح هو كاهنٌ بالحقيقة حسب معنى هذه الكلمة تماماً.
  ومن أهم تعاليم الكتاب المقدس في الوظيفة الكهنوتية:
  (1) يجب أن يقوم الكاهن من بين البشر لينوب عنهم (عب 5: 1، 2 وخر 28: 9، 12، 21، 29).
  (2) يجب أن يختار اللَّه الكاهن ويفرزه لخدمته وعمله (عب 5: 4 وعدد 16: 5).
  (3) يجب أن يكون الكاهن قدوساً طاهراً مكرساً لخدمة الرب (لا 21: 6، 8 ومز 106: 16 وخر 39: 30، 31).
  (4) يكون للكاهن حق الاقتراب إلى اللَّه بتقديم الذبائح والشفاعة في الشعب (عد 16: 5 وخر 19: 22 ولا 16: 3، 7، 12، 15).
  فالكاهن بموجب ما سبق وسيطٌ من بين البشر ليقف أمام اللَّه أولاً لأجل تقديم الذبائح (عب5: 1-3) وثانياً لأجل الشفاعة (خر 30: 8 ولو 1: 10 ورؤ 5: 8 و8: 3، 4). وقد دُعي المسيح كاهناً في الكتاب المقدس (مز 110: 4 وعب 5: 6 و6: 20 وزك 6: 13) ونُسبت إليه الأعمال الكهنوتية (إش 53: 10، 12 ودا 9: 24، 25) وكان هو المرموز إليه في الكهنوت اللاوي، ولاسيما في رئيس الكهنة وفي الذبائح. وقد أوضح كاتب الرسالة إلى العبرانيين ذلك. وكان المسيح إنساناً من بني جنسنا (عب 2: 16 و4: 15) ومختاراً من اللَّه (عب 5:5، 6) قدوساً وطاهراً (لو 1: 35 وعب 7: 26) وله حق الاقتراب إلى اللَّه والقبول لديه في النيابة عنا كرئيس كهنتنا العظيم (يو 16: 28 و11: 42 وعب 1: 3 و9: 11-14). فالقول إن المسيح كاهنٌ لينوب عنا في ما يختص باللَّه بالذبائح والشفاعة من أوضح تعاليم الكتاب المقدس.

  3 - برهن من الكتاب المقدس أن المسيح تمم وظيفة الكاهن.
  * وظيفة الكاهن هي أولاً الكفارة، وثانياً الشفاعة. وقد قلنا إن المسيح توسّط بين اللَّه والناس (يو 14: 6 و1تي 2: 5 وعب 8: 6 و12: 24) وإنه قدم نفسه ذبيحة كفارية (أف 5: 2 وعب 9: 26 و10: 12 و1يو 2: 1). وقد أجرى المسيح هذه الأعمال الكهنوتية حقيقةً لا مجازاً، لأنه كان المرموز إليه في العهد القديم. والرمز إشارة إلى ما هو حقيقي. ولا يكون الرمز إشارة إلى رمزٍ آخر (عب 9: 10 -12 و10: 1 وكو 2: 17). وتمم المسيح هذه الوظيفة العظيمة جزئياً على الأرض (عب 5: 7-9 و9: 26-28 ورو 5: 19) وتممها كلياً في السماء حيث قدم ذبيحته في قدس الأقداس السماوية، وهو حي إلى الأبد يشفع فينا (عب 7: 24، 25 و9: 12، 24).

  4 - كيف يتكلم الكتاب المقدس عن كهنوت المسيح؟
  * كلام الكتاب المقدس عن كهنوت المسيح مؤسس على الاصطلاحات والفرائض المختصة بالذبائح والخدمة الكهنوتية في النظام الموسوي. غير أنه ذكر أن المسيح كاهنٌ وذبيحةٌ معاً، أي أنه قدّم الذبيحة باعتباره كاهناً، وأن الذبيحة التي قدمها كانت نفسه. وكان باعتباره «ذبيحة بلا عيب» كافياً مقبولاً كاملاً، لأنه حمل اللَّه المذبوح لأجل خطايا العالم. وكان باعتبار كهنوته كاهناً تمّت فيه جميع شروط تلك الوظيفة وما تقتضيه، بل كان على رتبة الكهنوت اللاوي وعلى رتبة ملكي صادق أيضاً.
  وفي الكتاب المقدس استعارات أخرى، غير ما أُخذ من الفرائض الموسوية لشرح عمل المسيح الكهنوتي، منها ما أُخذ من مصطلحات التجارة باعتبار الخاطئ مديوناً للعدل الإلهي سدد المسيح ديْنَه. ومنها ما أُخذ من مصطلحات المحاكم باعتبار الخاطئ مذنباً يبرره اللَّه ببرّ المسيح، وباعتباره عاصياً يحصل على العفو بواسطة توسُّط المسيح وشفاعته. والأمر الجوهري في كل هذه الاستعارات هو أن المسيح وسيط يرفع الخطية وينقذ المذنب من لعنة الشريعة بتقديم ذبيحةٍ نيابية تُعتبر وسيلةً كافية تنقذ الخاطئ من الدينونة وتفتح له باب المصالحة مع اللَّه. فبهذا المعنى كانت وساطة المسيح من أولها إلى آخرها ذبيحةً نيابية لأجل خلاص البشر.

  5 - بماذا ارتفع شأن كهنوت المسيح على الكهنوت اللاوي؟
  * (1) بسمو شخصه فإن الكهنة اللاويين كانوا بشراً، بينما المسيح ابن اللَّه الأزلي. وهم كانوا خطاة كان يجب أن يقدموا ذبائح أولاً عن خطاياهم وبعد ذلك يقدمون ذبائح عن خطايا الشعب، بينما المسيح قدوس بلا شر ولا دنس قد انفصل عن الخطاة وصار أعلى من السموات (عب 7: 26، 27) وكان اقترابه إلى اللَّه على سبيل الاتحاد السري الذي لا يقدر عليه أحدٌ من البشر سواه (يو 10: 30).
  (2) بقيمة ذبيحة المسيح الفائقة، فإن ذبائح اللاويين عاجزة بذاتها عن التطهير من الخطية، وكانت تتكرر على الدوام، وكانت رمزاً للذبيحة المنتظرة (عب 10: 1-4). ولكن ذبيحة المسيح فعالةٌ ولم تتكرر (عب 10: 10-14).
  (3) كهنوت المسيح لا يزول خلافاً لكهنوت اللاويين الذي كان ينتقل من شخص إلى آخر على توالي الأزمنة، لأن الكهنة يموتون (عب 7: 24). وأُقيم اللاويون كهنةً بلا قَسَم، ولكن المسيح بقسم (عب 7: 20-22).
  (4) كهنوت المسيح مختصٌّ بالمسكن الأعظم والأكمل غير المصنوع بيدٍ، أي الذي ليس من هذه الخليقة، وهو قدس الأقداس السماوي. وهناك يظهر المسيح الآن أمام وجه اللَّه لأجلنا (عب 9: 11-24). ويقدم المسيح شفاعته من العرش السماوي، ولها فعلٌ مطلَق لا يُرد (رو 8: 34 وعب 8: 1، 2).
  (5) المسيح نبي وكاهن وملك معاً خلافاً لكهنة العهد القديم (زك 6: 13).
  6 - بأي معنى كان المسيح كاهناً على رتبة ملكي صادق؟
  * كان كهنوت نسل هارون رمزاً إلى كهنوت المسيح، غير أن ذلك الرمز كان ناقصاً في بعض الأمور، فلم يُشِر إلى حقائق ظهرت في المرموز إليه. مثلاً كان الكهنوت اللاوي كهنوت أشخاص قابلين للموت ينتقل كهنوتهم على توالي الأزمنة. ولم يكن لأحدٍ منهم امتيازٌ ملكي في كهنوته. ولكن «ملكي صادق» ظهر بغتة في تاريخ العهد القديم كاهناً وملكاً، وسُمي «ملك البر وملك السلام» (تك 14: 18). ولا نعرف من أمره سوى أنه كان ملكاً وكاهناً، وأنه في وظيفته كان بلا سابق وبدون خلف، فلا أحدٌ سبقه ولا أحد خلفه في وظيفته الخاصة، ولذلك (كما قالت رسالة العبرانيين) كان مشبَّهاً بابن اللَّه (عب 7: 1-3 ومز 110: 4). وقيل إن المسيح كاهن إلى الأبد على رتبة ملكي صادق بمعنيين: (أ) أنه يشير إلى كهنوت أبدي و(ب) أنه يشير إلى اجتماع الوظيفة الملكية والوظيفة الكهنوتية في شخص المسيح.
  7 - كيف نبرهن أن المسيح كاهننا الوحيد؟
  * يتبرهن هذا من حقيقة هذه الوظيفة، ومن القصد بها:
  (1) ليس لأحدٍ من البشر غير المسيح حق القدوم إلى اللَّه، لأن كل البشر خطاة يحتاجون إلى من يقترب إلى اللَّه عنهم.
  (2) لا تقدر ذبيحة غير ذبيحة المسيح أن تنزع الخطية.
  (3) يرحم اللَّه الخطاة بواسطة المسيح فقط.
  (4) تصل الفوائد الصادرة من رضى اللَّه إلى شعبه بواسطة المسيح وحده.
  ولقد ذكرنا أن كهنة العهد القديم كانوا أمثلة ورموزاً للمسيح الكاهن الحقيقي، وأن ذبائحهم لا تقدر أن تطهر الضمير من الخطية بل تقتصر على التطهير الطقسي. وكانت فائدتها تكمن في أنها رموز إلى ذبيحة المسيح الحقيقية التي هي موضوع الإيمان وأساس الثقة. ومِن ثمّ (كما قال الرسول) «كانت تُقدم على الدوام» لأنها كانت بلا فاعلية في نفسها، فكان الشعب محتاجاً إلى أن يعترف دائماً بإثمه، وباحتياجه إلى ذبيحةٍ فعالة هي ذبيحة المسيح، التي تنبأت عنها الأسفار المقدسة.

  8 - بيّن خطأ الاعتقاد أن وظيفة الكاهن البشري مستمرة في الكنيسة المسيحية؟
  * لم يكن كهنة العهد القديم كهنةً بالحقيقة إلا من حيث وظيفتهم الرمزية، فكم يكون خدام الإنجيل! ولكن الكنائس التي تعتبر القسيس كاهناً تبني اعتقادها على:
  (1) أنه يتوسط بين اللَّه والشعب.
  (2) ويقولون إنه يقدِّم ذبائح كفارة.
  (3) في حِلِّه للخاطئ يدَّعي الشفاعة الفعّالة، وأنه بسلطانه يجعل الذبيحة عن الخطية فعّالة في تخصيصها للأشخاص المقدَّمة عنهم. مع أن هذا هو الأمر الجوهري في شفاعة المسيح.
  فهُم يزعمون أنهم وسطاء، لأنهم يقولون إن الخاطئ لا يقدر أن يقترب إلى اللَّه وينال الغفران والنعمة بواسطة المسيح إلا بواسطة عملهم، ويقولون إنهم يقدمون ذبائح لأنهم يدَّعون أنهم يقدمون (في العشاء الرباني) جسد المسيح الحقيقي ودمه إلى اللَّه كفارة عن خطايا الشعب، ويقولون إنهم شفعاء ليس كما يصلي إنسان لأجل آخر، بل كمن له سلطان أن يغفر الخطايا. ولذلك يدّعون أن لهم سلطان الحياة والموت، أو مفاتيح ملكوت السموات، فيربطون ولا يقدر أحد أن يحل، ويحلّون ولا يقدر أحد أن يربط، وهذا هو أسمى سلطان ادّعاه إنسانٌ في العالم على غيره. واعتراف الشعب لهم به يجعل الشعب يخضع لهم الخضوع المطلق. ويتضح بطلان هذه العقيدة مما يأتي:
  (1) عدم استعمال كلمة «كاهن» لخدام الدين في العهد الجديد. نعم لُقّبوا بألقاب كرامة مناسبة لهم مثل «أساقفة النفوس» و«رعاة» و«معلمين» و«قسوس» و«خدام اللَّه» و«وكلاء أسرار اللَّه» و«نُظّاراً». ولكنهم لم يُسموا «كهنةً» البتة. وبما أن الكتَبة الأطهار كانوا يهوداً، كانت كلمة «كاهن» مألوفةً جداً عندهم، لأنها الاسم الذي أطلقوه على خدام ديانتهم. فعدم استعمالهم إياها ولو مرةً واحدة، وعدم استعمال شيءٍ مِن متعلّقاتها لخدام الإنجيل (سواء كانوا رسلاً أم قسوساً أم مبشّرين) يؤكد خطأ ادعاء من ينادون باستمرار وظيفة الكاهن البشري.

  (2) عدم نسبة عمل كهنوتي إلى خدام الدين المسيحي في العهد الجديد، فلم يقل الإنجيل أبداً إنهم يتوسّطون بين اللَّه والناس، أو إنهم يقدمون ذبائح عن الخطايا، أو إن لهم سلطاناً على الشفاعة يتفرّدون به على غيرهم من المؤمنين.
  (3) نصّ العهد الجديد على أن جميع المؤمنين بالمسيح هم بمنزلة كهنة، لهم حق القدوم بواسطة المسيح الذي جعل جميع شعبه ملوكاً وكهنة للَّه (رؤ 1: 6 و5: 10).

  (4) هذا التعليم يقلل من شأن المسيح الذي جاء للعالم ليكون الوسيط بين اللَّه والناس، ويوفي ديون خطايانا، ويمنحنا الغفران والمصالحة مع اللَّه. فإذا اعتقدنا أننا لا نزال نحتاج إلى وساطة البشر الكهنوتية نكون قد اعتبرنا أن خدمة المسيح ناقصة.

  (5) علّم الكتاب صريحاً عكس هذا التعليم، ومن ذلك أن للبشر في كل مكان حرية القدوم إلى المسيح وبواسطته إلى اللَّه، وأننا بالإيمان به ننال الشركة في جميع فوائد فدائه. ولذلك يكون كل تائبٍ حقيقي مثل اللص على الصليب، قريباً من اللَّه يُرجى قبوله، وله الحق أن يدعو باسم الرب. فيلزم من ذلك أن تعليم ضرورة توسّط البشر للبشر أو شفاعتهم لنوال خلاص نفوسنا يناقض أوضح تعاليم كلمة اللَّه.

  (6) يناقض هذا التعليم اقتناع شعب اللَّه في جميع القرون، فقد آمنوا أن لهم بواسطة المسيح والروح القدس حرية القدوم إلى اللَّه، فهكذا نادى الكتاب والروح القدس. وهم يعرفون أن التعليم الذي يُخضعهم للكهنة الذين يقولون إن لهم سلطاناً أن يهبوا النعمة والخلاص ليس من اللَّه، وأنه ينتهي بعبودية البشر للبشر!
  (7) جميع المبادئ التي يُسندون إليها تعليم كهنوت القسوس خاطئة، فلا صحّة لقولهم إن القسوس رتبة خاصة من الشعب، يمتازون عنهم بالمواهب الخارقة التي وصلتهم بواسطة سر الكهنوت، ولا أن الخبز والخمر يتحوَّلان إلى جسد المسيح ودمه بواسطتهم، ولا أن العشاء الرباني ذبيحة وكفارة نافعة لمغفرة الخطايا ونوال الفوائد الروحية عن يد الكاهن.
  فيتضح مما تقدّم أن المسيح هو الوسيط الوحيد بين اللَّه والناس، وأنه وحده رئيس كهنة اعترافنا ووحده فيه كفايتنا في كل شيء (عب 2: 17 و3: 1 و4: 14 و8: 1).
  ونحن نعلم أنه عند ظهور المرموز إليه ينتهي الرمز، ولاسيما إذا تم الرمز أكمل تمام. ومن المعلوم أن الكهنوت الرمزي تم في كهنوت المسيح تماماً أبدياً، فانتهى الكهنوت البشري بمجيء المسيح (عب 10: 1، 9، 18). وقد أكمل المسيح مطالب الوظيفة الكهنوتية حتى لم يبقَ أدنى احتياج للكهنوت البشري (عب 10: 14 وكو 2: 10) ولذلك علّمنا الكتاب أن نأتي رأساً إلى المسيح لأنه كاهننا الوحيد العظيم (مت 11: 28 ويو 5: 40 و7: 37 ورؤ 3: 20 و22: 17 وكل رسالة العبرانيين).

* 
*9 - ما معنى أن لجميع المؤمنين حقوقاً كهنوتية؟*
** بما أن المسيحي المؤمن متحد بالمسيح اتحاداً روحياً فهو يشترك في فوائد موت المسيح وفي أمجاد نصرته. وبإنعامٍ من اللَّه تصير له حقوق خاصة مبنيّة على تلك الشركة، ومنها حق القدوم رأساً إلى اللَّه بالمسيح، حتى حق الدخول إلى الأقداس بدم يسوع (عب 10: 19-22). فإذا تقدم المؤمن بقلبٍ صادق وبنفس متجددة مقدسة، فله أن يقدم ذبائح روحية (لا كفارية) كذبيحة التسبيح أي ثمر شفاه معترفة باسمه، وذبيحة فعل الخير والتوزيع باسم يسوع المسيح، وأن يشفع في غيره من الأحياء (عب 13: 15، 16 و1تي 2: 1، 2 و1بط 2: 5، 9).*
*وبذات المعنى يكون المؤمنون جميعاً أنبياء وشركاء في سلطان المسيح الملكي (1يو 2: 20 ويو 16: 13 ورؤ 1: 6 و5: 10).*
*
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2011)

*الفصل الخامس والثلاثون*

*كفَّارة المسيح*


*1 - كيف تشرح الكنيسة الإنجيلية عمل المسيح الكهنوتي؟*
** تقول إن المسيح يمارس وظيفة كاهن بتقديمه ذاته مرة واحدة ذبيحة ليوفي العدل الإلهي حقه، ويصالحنا مع اللَّه وبشفاعته فينا على الدوام. وإنه بطاعته الكاملة، وتقديمه نفسه ذبيحة قدمها بروح أزلي مرة للَّه، أوفى عدل أبيه إيفاءً كاملاً، واشترى المصالحة بل الميراث الأبدي في ملكوت السموات لأجل كل الذين أعطاه أبوه إياهم، فأرضى إلى التمام عدل أبيه، بمعنى أنه أوفى عدل أبيه إيفاءً كاملاً، لأن «إرضاء» و«إيفاء» بمعنى واحد، فهما تشيران إلى عمل المسيح الكفاري في رفع حكم العدل الإلهي بالدينونة على الخاطئ. غير أن «إيفاء» أصحّ في هذا المقام، ولو أن «إرضاء» تصحّ باعتبار علاقة الكفارة باللَّه في كمال صفاته. والكفارة التي قدمها المسيح هي نيابية، ناب المسيح عن الخاطئ في تقديمها، ونتج منها أن اللَّه رضي بالمؤمن وصالحه لنفسه بكفارة المسيح التي تكفّر عن خطاياه، وتبرّره من جرمه، أي ترفع عنه حكم الشريعة الذي أخذه المسيح على نفسه عنه، وتنسب للخاطئ بر المسيح الكامل النقي، وبذلك تتم المصالحة ويكمل الفداء.*
*2 - ما هي الكلمات المستعملة في التعبير عن وظيفة المسيح الكهنوتية، وأعمالها ونتائجها؟*
** منها الخطية والجرم والقصاص والطاعة والذبيحة والكفارة والتكفير والإرضاء والإيفاء والنيابة والمصالحة والفداء.*
*3 - ما هو تعريف الخطية والجرم والقصاص؟*
** الخطية هي التعدي على شريعة اللَّه، أو عدم طاعتها، وهي نوعان : أصلية أي ما لنا بالوراثة، وفعلية أي ما لنا بأعمالنا الاختيارية (انظر فصل 26 س 12-19). والأمر الجوهري فيها هو علاقتها بشريعة اللَّه، فهي مخالفة لها وعصيان عليها. وتتضمن الفساد والجرم، وتستحق الدينونة أمام قداسة اللَّه وأمام عدله أيضاً (انظر فصل 26 س 19). فاللَّه بالنظر إلى الخطية هو المشرّع والقاضي الذي وضع شريعة عادلة ومقدسة وعلّم بلزوم حفظها وعقاب جميع المتعدّين عليها، فيحكم كقاضٍ على كل متعدٍ حكماً عادلاً. وحفظاً لكمالاته وإكراماً لقداسة وشرف شريعته، وإثباتاً لسلطانه الأخلاقي في الكون ينبغي أن يُجري أحكام العدل على الخاطئ، إلا إذا وجد من يكرم الشريعة ويحتمل القصاص نيابة عنه، فيوفي العدل حقه، ويرفع كل ما يمنع رضى اللَّه بالخاطئ المذنب، كما عمل المسيح. غير أن اللَّه وإن كان مشرّعاً وقاضياً فهو أيضاً أب حنون يحب أولاده الخطاة. وقد غلبت محبة الآب ورحمته الصعوبات المتعلّقة بالخطية، وتنازل اللَّه لتدبير الخلاص للخطاة، لا بإجراء قصاص الشريعة عليهم، بل بإرسال ابنه لينوب عنهم بكفارته ويشتري لهم الفداء التام.*
*والجرم كلمة يُعبَّر بها في اصطلاح علم اللاهوت عن علاقة الخطية بالعدل، أي إلى الشريعة العادلة. وهي بهذا المعنى تحيط بأمرين: (أ) استحقاق اللوم، وبهذا المعنى لا يمكن أن يُلام إلا المجرم فعلاً، لأن الصفات الذاتية لا تُنسب إلا لصاحبها، ولا تزول بالتبرير أو الصفح. ولا يمكن أن الجرم الشخصي بهذا المعنى يُنسب أو ينتقل من شخص لآخر. و(ب) الأمر الثاني أن الجرم يستحق العقاب أو الالتزام بإيفاء العدل حقه. وبهذا المعنى يمكن إزالة الجرم بإيفاء العدل شخصياً أو نيابياً، ويمكن نقله من شخص لآخر بالحسبان الشرعي (انظر فصل 27 س 8، 9). فإذا سرق إنسان أو ارتكب ذنباً آخر له عقاب في قانون البلاد، يمكن إزالة جرمه (بالمعنى الأخير) بأن يحتمل شخص آخر عقاب ذلك الجرم، فيتحرر بذلك من قصاص القانون، ويكون هذا غاية العدل. فبهذا المعنى قيل إن جرم معصية آدم حُسب علينا، وإن المسيح احتمل جرم خطايانا، وإن ذبيحته واسطة تبريرنا من الجرم.*
*أما كلمة «قصاص» فيُراد بها العقاب، وهو هنا احتمال المسيح عقاب الشريعة عنا. ليس أن المسيح احتمل ذات القصاص المعيّن للإنسان الخاطئ الذي هو الموت الأبدي، ولا أنه احتمل ذات العذاب الذي يصيب الهالكين نوعاً ومقداراً، بل إنه احتمل ما عيّنه له اللَّه من القصاص النيابي للتعويض عن القصاص المفروض على البشر الخطاة. وباستعمال كلمة «قصاص» للتعبير عن آلام المسيح الكفارية نقصد ما احتمله المسيح ليوفي العدل حقه، بدون تعيين ماهية الآلام أو مقدارها، لأن لآلام المسيح قيمةً كفّارية خاصة، لسموّ مقامه وشرف شخصه. ونختار كلمة قصاص إشارة إلى تلك الآلام لنميّز غايتها عن الآلام التي تقع على سبيل البلية والتأديب. لأن غاية آلام المسيح لم تكن تأديبه، ولا لإقامته مثالاً للصبر وإنكار النفس، بل ليحتمل ما يطلبه العدل إيفاءً لمطالب العدل. لأن القصاص الذي احتمله المسيح يختلف جداً عن القصاص الذي يحتمله الخاطئ الهالك. ولكن لما رضي اللَّه بعمل المسيح الكفاري وبقيمة آلامه يُعتبر أنه كافٍ لإيفاء العدل حقه عن جميع البشر. وبهذا المعنى يليق استعمال كلمة «القصاص» للتعبير عن علاقة آلام المسيح بشريعة اللَّه، لأن الكفارة تتم باحتمال القصاص المطلوب. غير أن ما وُضع على المسيح قصاصاً يختلف كل الاختلاف عما كان يجب أن يحل بالخاطئ نفسه.*

*4 - ما هو تعريف الطاعة والذبيحة؟*
** يُراد بطاعة المسيح كل ما يتعلق بحياته وخدمته في وقت التجسد، وما انتهت إليه من تقديم نفسه ذبيحة عن الخطاة. ولذلك كانت ذبيحة المسيح جزءاً من طاعته الكاملة كما قيل «أطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب» (في 2: 8) أي أن موت المسيح ذبيحة كان تكملة لطاعته النيابية. والمقصود بذلك أنه لأجل خلاص البشر قام مقامهم لدى الشريعة، وقدم لها طاعة كاملة عنهم. ولكن بسبب خطية البشر لم يكفِ مجرد الطاعة بدون كفارة عن الخطايا، فقدم تلك الكفارة جزءاً من خدمة الطاعة. وبتلك الطاعة التي كانت الكفارة قسماً منها لم يكفر عن الخطية فقط، بل اشترى ميراثاً أبدياً سماوياً لجميع المؤمنين به. فكلمة «طاعة» كلمة شاملة تحيط بكل عمل المسيح في وقت التجسد إلى أن انتهى بموته كفارة، كقوله «هأنذا أجيء. في درج الكتاب مكتوب عني لأفعل مشيئتك يا اللَّه. فبهذه المشيئة نحن مقدَّسون بتقديم جسد يسوع المسيح مرة واحدة» (عب 10: 7، 10). وقوله «لأنه كما بمعصية الإنسان الواحد جُعل الكثيرون خطاة، هكذا أيضاً بإطاعة الواحد سيُجعل الكثيرون أبراراً» (رو 5: 19).*
*ويشير معنى الذبيحة إلى موت المسيح كفارة على الصليب كأنه مذبوح على مذبح لأجل خطايا العالم. على أن حياة المسيح كلها كانت ذبيحةً، لأن احتماله المشقات والآلام والأحزان والأحمال المقترنة بحياته على الأرض كان من نوع الذبيحة، كما قال هو نفسه (ليس إشارة إلى موته فقط بل إلى حياته) «أمَا كان ينبغي أن المسيح يتألم بهذا ويدخل إلى مجده؟» (لو 24: 26). فإن كانت كلمة «ذبيحة» تشير غالباً إلى موته على الصليب، إلا أنها تشمل أيضاً كل ما احتمله ليتمم عمل الفداء على الأرض.*
*5 - ما هو تعريف الكفارة والتكفير والإرضاء والإيفاء والنيابة؟*
** كفارة المسيح هي عمله الذي تم بطاعته الكاملة الاختيارية لمشيئة اللَّه، ليخلص البشر من لعنة الشريعة ويصالحهم مع اللَّه. ولم تكن تلك الكفارة لأجل نفسه بل لأجل جنسنا الساقط، كما قيل «فإن المسيح أيضاً تألم مرة واحدة من أجل الخطايا، البار من أجل الأثمة، لكي يقرّبنا إلى اللَّه» (1بط 3: 18). وتُبنى قيمة تلك الكفارة على أنه ابن اللَّه الأزلي، كما قيل «هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سُررت» (مت 17: 5). ويصح أن ننظر إلى كفارة المسيح من أوجه مختلفة، منها علاقتها بمحبة اللَّه وقداسته وعدله، أو في عملها في الإنسان ولأجله. وقد اصطلح اللاهوتيون على كلمات تعبّر عن هذه العلاقات المختلفة، فقيل مثلاً إن كفارة المسيح تكفر عن الخطية وترضي اللَّه وتوفي العدل حقه، وإن المسيح تمم عمله الكفاري نيابةً عنا.*
*وقيل إن كفارة المسيح تكفر عن الخطية، وهو وصفٌ لمفعول الكفارة في خلاص الخاطئ من لعنة الشريعة ورفع الدينونة عنه. وقيل كذلك إن الكفارة ترضي اللَّه، وهذا وصفٌ لمفعول الكفارة في إزالة غضب اللَّه، وعن رضاه بقبول الخاطئ للمصالحة. وقيل كذلك إن الكفارة توفي العدل حقه حتى لم يبقَ شيء من الدَّين يُطالب به العدلُ الإلهي الخاطئ الذي آمن. فالإيفاء مأخوذ من الاصطلاحات الشرعية، والتكفير من الاصطلاحات اليهودية المختصة بالنظام الموسوي وخدمة الهيكل. ويُشار بالإيفاء إلى تأدية مطالب الشريعة، ويُشار بالتكفير إلى ستر النفس المذنبة بدم الذبيحة حتى لا يُطالَب المذنب بالقصاص لأنه رُفع عنه بوضعه على الحيوان المذبوح لأجله، ويُشار بالإرضاء أو الاستعطاف إلى تحويل غضب اللَّه إلى رضى بناءً على وساطة المسيح وكفارته كما قيل «في هذا هي المحبة: ليس أننا نحن أحببنا اللَّه، بل أنه هو أحبنا وأرسل ابنه كفارة لخطايانا» (1يو 4: 10). ولم تكن الكفارة ما حمل اللَّه على محبة البشر، ولكنها فتحت باب المصالحة بينه وبين الخطاة، بدون إهانة لشريعته المقدسة، لأنه إلهٌ محبٌّ يقبل التكفير، والمصالحة هي ذاتها ثمر محبته.*

*فالتكفير هو سبب رضى اللَّه، لأن ذنب الخاطئ صار مستوراً، واللَّه صار راضياً. وبما أنه لا بد من القصاص على الجرم بمقتضى عدل اللَّه (لأن القصاص هو كراهة اللَّه للخطية وحكمه العادل عليها) تمّ التكفير عن جرم الخاطئ بالإيفاء، أي بالقصاص النيابي. فرضي اللَّه بذلك، لأن مِن طبيعته أن يصفح عن الخاطئ ويباركه. وكلمة «راضٍ» و«محب» ليستا مترادفتين. نعم إن اللَّه محبة لأنه أحبنا ونحن خطاة، وقبِل الإيفاء عنا. ولكن الإيفاء أو التكفير لا يحرك المحبة في قلب اللَّه، بل يجعله راضياً على الذين عصوا شريعته، وبهذا يبيّن محبته.*
*وقد فشلت الفلسفة البشرية في فهم طبيعة اللَّه وعلاقته بخلائقه الخطاة. ولكن إذا التفتنا إلى تعليم الكتاب المقدس في ذلك سهُل علينا فهمها، لأنه ورد في العهدين القديم والجديد أن اللَّه عادل بمعنى أن طبيعته تطلب قصاص الخاطئ، ولا يمكن أن يكون غفران بدون تكفير نيابي أو شخصي. ومن المعلوم أن طريق الخلاص جاء بالتمثيل والرمز في النظام الموسوي، وجاء بالتفسير في كتب الأنبياء، وجاء بالإعلان الواضح في العهد الجديد. وكلها تتضمّن نيابة ابن اللَّه المتجسد عن الخطاة.*
*وبكلمة «إيفاء» نشير إلى كل ما فعله المسيح ليوفي مطالب ناموس اللَّه وعدله. والإيفاء نوعان متميزان بينهما فرق في حقيقتهما ونتائجهما: فالنوع الواحد مالي أو تجاري، والنوع الآخر عقابي أو قضائي. فبالمعنى المالي، متى دفع المديون كل ديونه يتحرر من الدين، لأن الإيفاء هو تأدية كل ما يُطالَب به، فلا تكون بعد ذلك رحمة ولا نعمة من الدائن الذي استوفى دينه. ولا فرق عنده سواء أوفاه المديون نفسه أم شخص آخر عوضاً عنه، لأن دعوى المداين هي على المبلغ المستحَق، لا على الشخص المديون. أما في الجنايات ففي ذلك فرق، لأن الطلب هو على المجرم، وهو نفسه المطلوب للعدالة. وفي هذه الحالة لا تقبل المحاكم البشرية أن يحل شخص محل آخر، لأن الأمر الجوهري ليس العقاب بل إجراء العقاب على المذنب الذي يكابده. قال اللَّه «النفس التي تخطئ تموت». وليس من اللازم أن يكون العقاب من نوع الجرم، بل من النادر أن يكون كذلك، لأن كل ما يُطلَب هو أن يكون جزاءً عادلاً على قدر الجرم تماماً. فعقاب التعدي على شخص ربما كان جزاءً نقدياً، وعلى السرقة القيود في السجن، وعلى خيانة الملك النفي أو الموت. ومن أهم الاختلافات بين الإيفاء المالي والعقابي هو أن المالي يتوقف على سداد الدَّين فيصير المديون حراً، ولا يجوز إبقاؤه مسجوناً، ولا وضع شروط لإطلاقه. وأما المجرم المجبَر على الإيفاء العقابي فلا يحق له أن يقيم آخر مكانه، لأن هذا ليس له مثيل في المحكمة البشرية، ولذلك لا يستفيد من البدل. أما إذا قبل القاضي بالبدل، تترتب حينئذ فائدته على ما يشترطه القاضي على البدل وما يقابله من تعهُّد له به، فربما والحالة هذه يتم إطلاق المذنب حالاً بدون شرط، أو يتأخر إلى حين على شروط معلومة، أو يتم بالتدريج لا دفعة واحدة.*
*وبما أن إيفاء المسيح ليس مالياً بل هو عقابي أو قصاصي، أي إيفاء عن الخطاة لا عن مديونين ديناً مالياً ينتج ما يأتي:*
*(1) إنه لا يقوم بتقديم شيء مساوٍ له في القيمة، فعقاب اللص ليس استرجاع المسروق، ولا تعويض قيمة المال. بل هو غالباً يختلف تماماً عن حقيقة الجرم، كالجَلْد والسجن. فإن عقوبة الهجوم على شخص بقصد ضربه لا يكون بتنفيذ نفس هذا العمل ضد المذنب، بل قصاص آخر يوازي ذنبه. وكذلك هناك فرق كبير بين قصاص تلك الجنايات وقصاص النميمة والخيانة والعصيان. فكل ما يطلبه العدل الإلهي في الإيفاء العقابي أن يكون إيفاءً حقيقياً لا مجرد ما يرضى به القاضي الأرضي. نعم قد يختلف في النوع ولكن يجب أن يكون ذا قيمة جوهرية تساويه، فغرامة إنسان بدراهم قليلة لأجل القتل عمداً نوعٌ من الاستخفاف، ولكن الموت أو السجن الطويل لأجل إعدام الحياة هو إيفاء حقيقي للعدل.*
*ويعلمنا الكتاب أن المسيح أوفى العدل الإلهي عن خطايا البشر، وأن ما كابده كان مجازاة حقيقية وافية بالعقاب الذي أُعفي منه المجرم وبالفوائد الموهوبة. أي إن آلامه وموته كافية لتتمم جميع الغايات المقصودة بقصاص البشر على خطاياهم. فهو أوفى العدل الإلهي حقه، وجعل تبرير الخاطئ موافقاً له. ولكنه لم يتألم بنوع وقدر الآلام المفروض أن يكابده الخطاة. غير أن قيمة آلامه تفوق ما استوجبوه إلى غير نهاية، لأن موت إنسان فريد وصالح جداً، واتِّضاع ابن اللَّه الأزلي وآلامه وموته يفوق بما لا يُقاس قيمة وقوة ما يكابده جميع الخطاة من العقاب.*
*(2) إيفاء المسيح هو من النعمة، لأن الآب لم يكن مضطراً أن يقدم المسيح بدلاً عن البشر الساقطين، ولا كان المسيح مضطراً أن يتخذ تلك الوظيفة. ولكن لمجرد النعمة أوقف الآب إجراء الشريعة، وقبل الآلام النيابية وموت ابنه الوحيد. والمسيح من محبته التي لا نظير لها رضي أن يأخذ طبيعتنا ويحمل خطايانا ويموت عنا، البار عن الأثمة ليقرّبنا إلى اللَّه. وكل ما يناله الخطاة من فوائد بسبب إيفاء المسيح هي عطايا مجانية وبركات لا حقَّ لهم فيها.*
*(3) يؤكد الإيفاء منح البركات الناتجة عنه لشعب اللَّه المؤمن بالمسيح. وهذا عدلٌ لسببين: (أ) إن اللَّه وعد المؤمنين بهذا الإيفاء جزاءً لطاعة المسيح وآلامه. وعاهد اللَّه المسيح أنه إذا تمم شروط الوساطة وأوفى خطايا شعبه، يبارك كل المؤمنين به للخلاص. و(ب) إن ذلك من خواص الإيفاء، فإذا أُوفيت مطالب العدل لا تُطلَب بعد، واللَّه لا يتقاضى أجرة الخطية مرتين. وهذه هي المشابهة بين عمل المسيح وإيفاء الدين المعتاد.*
*(4) إيفاء المسيح مبنيٌّ على العهد المقطوع بين الآب والابن، فتتوقف فوائده بشروط ذلك العهد. فإن شعب اللَّه يولدون في الخطية كبقية البشر، ويبقون تحت الدينونة إلى أن يؤمنوا، وحينئذ يتبررون وينالون فوائد الفداء الكاملة بالتدريج، فينال المؤمن الفوائد شيئاً فشيئاً في هذه الحياة إلى أن تُكمل له في الحياة الأبدية.*
*أما النيابة فتشير إلى أن المسيح قام مقام غيره في عمل الفداء. والمقصود بالقصاص النيابي ليس الآلام التي تُقاسَى لأجل خير الآخرين فقط، لأن آلام الشهداء ومحبي أوطانهم وصانعي الأعمال الخيرية تُكابَد لأجل خير الكنيسة والبلاد والجنس البشري، ولكنها ليست نيابية، لأن النيابة حسب استعمالها تشمل معنى البدل. فالآلام النيابية هي ما يكابده شخص عوضاً عن آخر، وتقتضي بالضرورة تحرير المكابَد عنه إذا تمت جميع شروط ذلك. والنائب هو البدل، أو من يأخذ مكان الآخر ويعمل عوضاً عنه. وعلى ذلك تكون آلام المسيح النيابية هي ما احتمله عن الخطاة، فقام مكانهم وعمل ما يجب ليوفي العدل الإلهي حقه. وما فعله وكابده يُغنيهم عن القيام بما يطلبه الناموس لتبريرهم. وهذا الاعتقاد بالتعويض والطاعة والآلام النيابية موجود في كل أديان العالم، ومثبَتٌ من كلمة اللَّه ومتضمَّن في تعاليمها، مما يبرهن أن العمل النيابي ليس بشرياً محضاً، بل هو ناشئ من مصدر إلهي، ويوافق ليس عقل الإنسان فقط بل عقل اللَّه أيضاً. ولا يليق أن نستعمل كلمات بمعنى يختلف عن معناها المقرر، فلا يصح أن نقول إن آلام المسيح نيابية، بمعنى أنها استُخدمت لخير الجنس البشري فقط، لأن ذلك يمكن أن يُقال عن الآلام التي يكابدها شهيد من أجل وطنه. أما المقصود بنيابة آلام المسيح فهو كالمقصود بنيابة إنسان عن آخر ليخلصه من العقاب الذي يستوجبه، وكالمقصود بنيابة موت ذبائح العهد القديم عن موت المذنب.*
*فممّا سبق يتضح أن علماء اللاهوت يستخدمون كلمة «كفارة» ليشرحوا عمل المسيح الذي تممه لخلاص البشر. والتكفير هو ستر الخطايا برش دم الذبيحة كما كانت العادة في ذبائح العهد القديم (لا 17: 11 ورو 3: 25 وعب 2: 17 و1يو 2:2 و4: 10). والإرضاء هو تحويل غضب اللَّه إلى الرضى عن الخاطئ بناءً على وساطة المسيح. على أن الرضى هنا يمتاز عن المحبة، لأن محبة اللَّه لا تتوقف على الكفارة، أما الرضى فهو نتيجة إيفاء العدل حقه، والنيابة تعبّر عن قيام المسيح مقامنا أمام الشريعة الإلهية (1بط 3: 18 وعب 7: 25).*
*6- ما هو تعريف المصالحة والفداء؟*
** في الكتاب كلمتان مهمتان تشيران إلى عمل المسيح ونتيجته، وهما «كفَّر» و«صالح». فكلمة كفّر تشرح هدف عمل المسيح، ودُعي عمله كفارة ومفعوله تكفيراً (رو 3: 25 وعب 2: 17 و1يو 2:2 و4: 10 ولا 17: 11). وكلمة «صالح» تشرح نتيجة ومفعول عمل المسيح في إزالة المخالفة بين اللَّه والخطاة. ودُعيت تلك النتيجة المصالحة (رو 5: 11 و2كو 5: 18، 19 وأف 2: 16 وكو 1: 20). وقد أُضيف إلى هاتين الكلمتين المشهورتين كلمتي إرضاء وإيفاء، كما سبق الكلام. غير أن الكلمتين الأخيرتين من باب الاصطلاحات اللاهوتية أكثر مما هما من لغة الكتاب. على أنهما تشرحان تعليم الوحي في كفارة المسيح. أما من جهة نتيجة الكفارة من حيث أنها عمل قد تم، فهي على ثلاثة أوجه: (أ) علاقتها باللَّه وحده، و(ب) علاقتها باللَّه والإنسان معاً، و(ج) علاقتها بالإنسان وحده. فبالنسبة للَّه هي بيان محبته وقداسته وعدله وثبوت حكمه الأخلاقي (2كو 4: 6 و1يو 4: 10) وبالنسبة للَّه والإنسان معاً هي واسطة مصالحة الخطاة معه. وبالنسبة إلى الإنسان هي واسطة فدائه.*
*أما من جهة المصالحة فيعلّمنا الكتاب أن اللَّه هو طالبها كما قيل «اللَّه كان في المسيح مصالحاً العالم لنفسه» (2كو 5: 19) وقد عيَّن وساطة المسيح بكمالها طريقاً للوصول إلى المصالحة. وكان هذا في نيّة الآب السماوي قبل إرسال ابنه، وكانت كفارة المسيح واسطة إتمام ذلك القصد كما قيل «جعل الذي لم يعرف خطية خطية لأجلنا، لنصير نحن برَّ اللَّه فيه» (2كو 5: 21). وبهذا المعنى دُعيت بشارة الإنجيل «خدمة المصالحة» والمبشرين «سفراء عن المسيح» والذي قبل الإنجيل وآمن بالمسيح دخل في حال المصالحة والسلام، والذين قبلوا المسيح واتكلوا على كفارته وتبرروا بدمه نالوا السلام التام وخلصوا من الغضب (رو 5: 9-11).*
*أما «الفداء» فهو نتيجة كفارة المسيح بالنسبة للإنسان لأنه نال بها الفداء، أي تخلَّص من لعنة الشريعة ومن عبودية الخطية ومن القصاص الأبدي بعمل المسيح الذي دفع عنه فدية دمه الكريم، كما قيل «ابن الإنسان جاء ليبذل نفسه فدية عن كثيرين» (مت 20: 28) وأيضاً قوله «كنيسة اللَّه التي اقتناها بدمه» (أع 20: 28) وقوله «الذي فيه لنا الفداء بدمه غفران الخطايا» (أف 1: 7) وقوله «عالمين أنكم افتُديتم لا بأشياء تفنى بفضة أو ذهب.. بل بدم كريم» (1بط 1: 18، 19) وقوله «لأنك ذُبحت واشتريتنا للَّه بدمك» (رؤ 5: 9) وأيضاً «ليس بدم تيوس وعجول بل بدم نفسه دخل مرة واحدة إلى الأقداس فوجد فداءً أبدياً» (عب 9: 12) فالمسيح قدم نفسه فدية عن خطايا العالم أجمع (يو 3: 16 وعب 2: 9). غير أن ذلك الفداء المعد للعالم لا يكون فعالاً ونافعاً إلا للمؤمنين بالمسيح، الذين بالتوبة والإيمان ينالون فوائد الكفارة.*

*7 – ما هي التفسيرات الرئيسية للكفارة في تاريخ الكنيسة؟*
** كانت هناك ثلاثة تفسيرات رئيسية في تاريخ الكنيسة:*
*(1) رأي أوريجانوس الإسكندري (185-254م) وهو أن موت المسيح كان فدية قدَّمها المسيح للشيطان ليحرر البشر الساقطين من سجنهم. وبموت المسيح افتدى هؤلاء الساقطين وخلَّصهم. وقبل الشيطان أن يحل المسيح مكان البشر، ولكنه لم يستطع أن يبقي المسيح في قبضته، لأنه قام من الموت منتصراً. وهكذا خسر الشيطان أسراه من البشر، ولم يقدر أن يحتفظ بالمسيح الفدية.*

*(2) رأي أبيلارد (1079-1142م) وهو أن موت المسيح يترك أثراً جليلاً على البشر المذهولين من محبته لهم، فيتوبون ويحبونه لأنه أحبهم أولاً ، وهكذا يتغيَّرون بفضل موت المسيح.*

*(3) رأي أنْسِلْم (1033-1109م) وهو يقول إن الخطية إهانة لامتناهية ضد اللَّه، ولذلك تتطلَّب إرضاءً مساوياً للَّه. ولا يستطيع كائن ما، إنسان أو ملاك، أن يزيل هذه الإهانة، فلا بد أن اللَّه نفسه يأخذ مكان الإنسان، وهذا ما عمله المسيح، اللَّه الذي ظهر في الجسد، فأرضى العدل الإلهي بموته ونيابته عن البشر. وعلى هذا لا يكون موت المسيح فدية مقدَّمةً للشيطان، ولكنه دين يُسدَّد للَّه.*

*وقد نحا مصلحو القرن السادس عشر نحو رأي أنسلم، فقال مارتن لوثر إن المسيح قبل طوعاً أن ينوب عن البشر في تحمُّل عقابهم، وحُسب خطية ليصيروا هم بر اللَّه فيه. وقال جون كلفن إن المسيح حمل في نفسه عقاب الإنسان الخاطئ المدين.*
*8 - ما هي الأدلة على لزوم الكفارة؟*
** يتبيّن لزوم الكفارة من: *
*(1) البرهان العقلي: اللَّه قدوس والإنسان خاطئ، وخطية الإنسان ضد القداسة الإلهية. والخطية تستحق الدينونة، ولا يصح مغفرة الخطية إلا بواسطةٍ تزيل تلك الدينونة وتحمل عن الخاطئ جرمه. وهذا لا يتم بمجرد توبة الخاطئ وإصلاحه، لأنه ولو صار صالحاً لا يزيل ذلك عنه دينونة الخطايا التي ارتكبها. ولو غفر اللَّه له خطاياه بدون كفارة لم يبقَ عند الخاطئ إكرام لشريعة اللَّه، وحينئذ لا يحترم قداسة اللَّه ولا يميز سموَّ حُكمه الأخلاقي ولا يعرف حقيقة رحمته ولا يمجده في كمال صفاته. ولذلك لابد من الكفارة لرفع دينونة الخطية وإظهار صفات اللَّه بأكمل بيان.*

*(2) توافق الكفارة احتياج الإنسان الأخلاقي: فللإنسان طبيعة أخلاقية وضمير يعلّمه سموّ العدل والقداسة. وإذا اقتنع بخطيته ولم يعرف كفارة، انزعج ضميره واضطربت طبيعته الأخلاقية. وأما المغفرة بواسطة الكفارة فتوافق مطالب ضمير الإنسان وتسد كل احتياجاته الأخلاقية.*

*(3) توافق الكفارة مطالب الشريعة: لأن الشريعة الإلهية والبشرية تطلب قصاص المذنب. والشريعة التي بدون قصاص ليست شريعة حقيقية، والقصاص ضروري لكرامة الشريعة وشرف لمطالبها، فلذلك تطلب قصاص الخاطئ أو كفارة ترفع عنه القصاص، لأن العفو بدون كفارة ولا قصاص إهلاك للشريعة وإهانة لها. قال المسيح «إلى أن تزول السماء والأرض لا يزول حرف واحد أو نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون الكل» (مت 5: 18) وهو أتى ليكمل الشريعة ويكرمها. فالعفو بدون كفارة اعترافٌ بأن الخطية لا تستحق القصاص، ويمكن غض النظر عنها بدون إهانة للقداسة والعدل.*

*(4) حدوث الكفارة في تاريخ الديانة الإلهية: فلو لم يكن للكفارة لزوم لما أوجدها اللَّه. ويتضح لزومها من أقوال الكتاب. قال البشير «وابتدأ يعلّمهم أن ابن الإنسان ينبغي أن يتألم كثيراً ويُرفض من الشيوخ ورؤساء الكهنة والكتبة ويُقتل» (مر 8: 31) وقال المسيح «كما رفع موسى الحية في البرية، هكذا ينبغي أن يُرفع ابن الإنسان» (يو 3: 14) وقيل أيضاً «كان بولس يحاجُّهم موضحاً ومبيّناً أنه كان ينبغي أن المسيح يتألم» (أع 17: 3) «لأن كل رئيس كهنة يُقام لكي يقدم قرابين وذبائح. فمِن ثمّ يلزم أن يكون لهذا أيضاً شيء يقدمه» (عب 8: 3) وقال «بدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة» (عب 9: 22).*
*(5) يقتضي حكم اللَّه الأخلاقي الكفارة: فاللَّه حاكم أخلاقي يراعي نظام حكمه، ولا يسمح بوقوع العصيان والتشويش في أخلاقيات الكون. ولو لم يحاسب المتعدّين ويحكم عليهم بالقصاص لكان هذا إهانة له ولأوامره. على أنه قد بيّن في الكفارة كراهته للخطية، وغضبه على الخطاة، وإكرام شريعته، وفتح باب المصالحة للمذنبين.*
*(6) وجودها في كل الأديان البشرية: وذلك يبيّن أن ضمير الإنسان يطلبها عموماً، ولا يكتفي بمجرد التوبة عن الخطية بل يطلب كفارة. وطريق التكفير هو سفك الدم، فينوب المذبوح عن المذنب في احتمال القصاص. وكل ذلك دليل على لزوم الكفارة في الديانة.*

*9 - ما هي الاعتراضات على لزوم الكفارة، وما هو الرد عليها؟*
** (1) الاعتراض الأول: اللَّه أب صالح فلا يطلب كفارة عن الخطية. والجواب على ذلك: أن علاقة اللَّه بالبشر ليست فقط علاقة أب صالح، بل هي علاقة حاكم أخلاقي بار أيضاً. ولا بد من اجتماع هاتين الصفتين في اللَّه، والتوافق بينهما. وإذا كان من الخطأ أن ننسب إليه العدل الواجب في الحاكم بغضّ النظر عن الرحمة الواجبة في الأب، كان من الخطأ أيضاً أن ننسب إليه المحبة الأبوية في معاملته لأولاده الخطاة بغضّ النظر عن اهتمامه بسلطان شرائعه وعدالة حكمه. ويخطئ من يظن أن في هاتين الصفتين تناقضاً، فهما متوافقتان مجتمعتان في كل أحكامه وأعماله، ولا سيما في مسألة الكفارة، لأنه لا يجوز أن نغفل أن الذي اقتضى عدله الصارم هذه الكفارة العظيمة عن خطايا البشر، هو نفسه الذي اقتضت رحمته الفائقة أن تجهزها، حتى تلاثم الحق والرحمة (مز 85: 10) وثبتت عدالة الحاكم عاملة مع محبة الأب ليخلص الخطاة.*
*ومن جملة هذا الاعتراض قول بعضهم إن الكفارة تظاهر سياسي، قصد اللَّه به تشييد سلطان الشريعة والنظام الأخلاقي في العالم. وهذا القول يخالف ما نعلمه من صفات اللَّه الجوهرية التي تطلب التكفير عن الخطايا لنوال المغفرة. ويقول الكتاب إن الرب بار في كل طرقه (مز 145: 17) «إله أمانة لا جور فيه. صدّيق وعادلٌ هو» (تث 32: 4) «عيناك أطهر من أن تنظرا الشر، ولا تستطيع النظر إلى الجور» (حب 1: 13) يجازي كل واحد حسب أعماله، ويرسل السخط والغضب على كل نفس إنسان يفعل الشر (رو 2: 6، 8). فهذه هي أقوال اللَّه الصادقة بشأن بعض صفاته التي لا يجوز إهمالها.*

*(2) الاعتراض الثاني: الكفارة غير ضرورية، لأنه لا مانع عند اللَّه من رجوع الخطاة إليه، وإنما المانع الوحيد هو عدم إيمانهم بما أعلنه من محبته ورحمته وعدم قبولهم إياها. والجواب على ذلك أنه لا يمكن أن يكون المانع عند اللَّه شيئاً من الحقد والضغينة الشخصية ضد الخاطئ، لأن هذا ضد طبيعته المليئة بالمحبة. ومن الواضح في الأسفار الإلهية أن المانع هو كراهته الشديدة للخطية، ودينونته العادلة عليها، وعزمه المعلَن بأنه إذا كان هو واضع الشريعة والديان العادل، لزم بالضرورة أنه يعاقب الخطاة. ولو لم يكن الأمر كذلك لتعذّر علينا أن نفهم أقوال الكتاب الكثيرة بهذا الشأن، ومنها قوله «اللَّه قاضٍ عادل، وإله يسخط في كل يوم» (مز 7: 11). «وجه الرب ضد عاملي الشر» (مز 34: 16). «آثامكم صارت فاصلة بينكم وبين إلهكم، وخطاياكم سترت وجهه عنكم حتى لا يسمع» (إش 59: 2). «لأن غضب اللَّه معلَن من السماء على جميع فجور الناس وإثمهم» (رو 1: 18). وفي الكتاب أدلة واضحة على غضب اللَّه الطاهر على الخطاة، وعلى عزمه العادل أن يدينهم على خطاياهم.*

*(3) الاعتراض الثالث: إذا كان الإنسان يقدر أن يغفر للذين يخطئون إليه بدون أن يطلب إيفاءً أو كفارة، فلماذا لا يفعل اللَّه ذلك؟ إننا نخالف أمر اللَّه القائل «كونوا رحماء كما أن أباكم أيضاً رحيم» (لو 6: 36). فكيف نقول إن اللَّه لا يغفر الخطية بدون الإيفاء عنها؟ ألا يكون ذلك إعلاناً أن الإله الذي أمرنا أن نشابهه في رحمته أقل رحمة منا؟ أوَلا ننسب بذلك إلى الإله العظيم ما نحسبه معيباً وملوماً في الإنسان؟ وللرد نقول: نشأ هذا الاعتراض من تغافل الفرق العظيم بين الحقد الشخصي والحكم الشرعي. فقد يصفح الناس عن ذنوب وإهانات الآخرين لهم، وهذا لا يستلزم أنه يجب على ديان كل الأرض أن يفعل كذلك ويصفح عن مخالفة الشرائع الخاصة بملكوته العام، والتي تتعلق بخير جميع خلائقه العاقلة. لأن الإيفاء الذي يطلبه اللَّه ليس إيفاءً شخصياً، فقد قال إنه لا يريد موت الخاطئ. ولكنه إيفاءٌ شرعي يطلبه، لا دفعاً لشعور الغضب أو الانتقام بل مراعاةً لعدله في مغفرة الخطية وحفظ استقامة حكمه وسلطان أوامره من الخلل والنقص والتقلب.*
*وصاحب هذا الاعتراض يتغافل أن اللَّه لا يطلب فقط، بل هو يعطي أيضاً للإيفاء عن الخطايا التي يصفح عنها، وأنه قد جهّز مجاناً ما يطلبه لأجل الصفح. ومن هذا يتضح أن اللَّه ليس أقل رحمة من البشر إذا غفر بعضهم لبعض بدون طلب شيء من التعويض، بل بالعكس إن رحمته تظهر جلياً من قيمة الكفارة التي يطلبها عدله، وقد جهزتها محبته الفائقة.*
*(4) الاعتراض الرابع يقول: لا يمكن إزالة عقوبات الخطية إلا بإزالة الخطية نفسها، فالسبيل الوحيد لتخليص الإنسان من عواقب الخطية هو تقديسه، فإذا حصل على ذلك خلص من عقابها. وقال المعترض أيضاً إن الكفارة ليست واسطة لتخليص الإنسان من عقاب الخطية، بل هي تعرُّضٌ لنظام حكم اللَّه الأخلاقي وسلطان شرائعه. والجواب: لما كان الإنسان مخلوقاً أخلاقياً مسؤولاً، كانت علاقته بالإله الحي الديان العادل ذي السلطان الأعلى، لا بشرائع عاملة بنفسها. وصوت الطبيعة الأخلاقية التي فينا متى كانت صحيحة يرشدنا إلى أن الخطية قد طردتنا من رضى اللَّه وعرّضتنا لعقاب غضبه العادل. والكتاب المقدس يعلّمنا أن «غضب اللَّه معلَن من السماء على جميع فجور الناس وإثمهم» (رو 1: 18)، والدينونة التي يُحضِر اللَّه كل عمل إليها، على كل خفيّ، إن كان خيراً أو شراً (جا 12: 14). ويتضح من ذلك أنه لو زالت عواقب الخطية الطبيعية وشرورها الزمنية بزوال الخطية (وهو غير الواقع) فإننا لا نزال نحتاج للخلاص من غضب اللَّه البار ودينونته العادلة، لأن الخطية ليست مرضاً روحياً فقط يحتاج إلى الشفاء، بل هي جناية يعاقب الديان العظيم عليها أو يصفح عنها. وهذا واضح من شهادة الكتاب المقدس، ومن شعور الإنسان أو شهادة ضميره بأنه أثيم، وهو شاهد صادق بوجوب الدينونة التي تستحقها الخطية التي سبق ارتكابها، وبأن مجرد الإصلاح في المستقبل لا يستطيع أن يرفع الماضي أو يمحوه.*
*(5) الاعتراض الخامس: التوبة كافية لنوال المغفرة، فلا حاجة إلى الكفارة، فإن للتوبة فائدة ذاتية قائمة في نفسها، فإذا كانت توبة صادقة فإنها تشمل الحزن على الخطية، والرغبة في إصلاح الحياة. وهذا كل ما يطلبه اللَّه تعويضاً عن الخطأ. فالتوبة تعترف بسلطان شريعة اللَّه، وتعترف بإثم التعدي. وبناءً على هذا يجب اعتبار التوبة بمنزلة العقاب، وأنها كافية لتوفي مطالب اللَّه صاحب الشريعة العظيم والقيام بمقاصده الحكيمة الصالحة. وللرد نقول: هذه الأقوال خاطئة مهما كان ظاهرها في أول وهلة صحيحاً، كما يظهر مما يأتي:*
*(أ) لا يصح اعتبار التوبة في أتم معناها أكثر من عمل ما يجب علينا في الزمن الحاضر، لأنها رجوع إلى سبيل الطاعة، يصحبها ما يجب على الخطاة من الاعتراف والحزن. فمهما كانت التوبة تامة فهي لا تكفّر عن الخطايا السابقة. كما أنها دائماً قاصرة عن الواجب، عاجزة عن التكفير عن الخطايا السابقة، وعاجزة عن منع ارتكاب الخطايا في المستقبل. ولا يصح القول إنها تقوم عند اللَّه مقام العقاب، لأنها ربما أشارت إلى حكم الخاطئ في الخطية، ولكنها لا تشير إلى حكم اللَّه فيها، أي فرط كراهته لها وشدة عقابه عليها، ومخالفتها لقداسة طبيعته وسلطان شرائعه واستقامة حكمه وخير خلائقه.*

*(ب) ونردّ على هذا الاعتراض بالنظر إلى الشرع البشري، فتوبة السارق عن السرقة والقاتل عن القتل والخائن عن خيانة الدولة لا تعتبر أبداً تكفيراً عن الذنب. وقد تمضي مدة طويلة بين زمن ارتكاب الجناية وزمن كشف الجاني، يحزن أثناءها الجاني ويتأسف على ما فعل، وتكون حياته حياة صلاح واستقامة. إلا أن كل ذلك لا يمنع الحكم عليه بالعقاب، لأن الحاكم ولو مال في هذه الحال إلى معاملة المذنب بالرحمة يرى أن مراعاة مقامهِ ووظيفته كحاكم، ومطالب الشريعة وخير الجمهور يقضي بأن يحكم على المذنب حسب نص القانون.*

*(ج) فضلاً عن أن كل توبة يستطيعها الإنسان قاصرة ناقصة لا تكفر عن الخطية، بل إن التوبة تحتاج إلى التكفير. ومن المعلوم أن التوبة لا تدّعي القبول عند اللَّه، لأن التائب الحقيقي يحكم على نفسه بالخطأ ويدين نفسه ويسلم تسليماً تاماً بصدق كل ما توجبه عليه شريعة اللَّه، وبعدل كل ما تحكم عليه من الويل، ويقر إقراراً قلبياً أنه لا يرى في نفسه شيئاً يدافع به عن نفسه أمام الحكم الصادر ضده. فكيف يصح إذاً أن ننسب للتوبة فضلاً أو عملاً للحصول على مغفرة الخطية؟ *

*(د) في قلب الإنسان شعور طبيعي بلزوم وجود طريقة أخرى تعجز عنها التوبة لنوال الصفح عن الخطايا. وإلا بماذا نعلل انتشار الذبائح بين جمهور عظيم من البشر من الزمن القديم حتى الآن؟ لأننا نعلم من التوراة أن الذبائح فريضة إلهية وضعها اللَّه بعد سقوط الإنسان، وسلّمها أولاد نوح إلى ذريتهم، ثم تمسكت بها كل الشعوب في كل العصور. فلا بد أن لها أساساً يوافق ما يشعر به القلب الخاطئ من الاحتياج إلى الكفارة. وهذا ما نلمسه من القوة العجيبة التي تصاحب دائماً التبشير بكفارة المسيح. فإن طبيعتنا الأخلاقية تلجئنا إلى احترام ما تطلبه القداسة، ولو كانت سيرتنا تخالفها. ويظهر أن ضمائرنا لا تطمئن بالنجاة من عواقب خطايانا بغير سبيل التبرير بواسطة الكفارة.*
*ومما يقال في هذا المعنى إنه لا يصح أن تُحمل أقوال الكتاب بشأن غضب اللَّه على الخطية على سبيل المجاز. ولنا برهانان في ذلك، أولهما: شعور ضمائرنا بأن اللَّه يغضب على الخطية، وهذا القول حقيقة لا مجاز. وثانيهما: المسيح وهو اللَّه في جسد إنساني كان يغضب أحياناً بشأنها (مر 3: 5 و10: 14) وذلك دليل على غضب اللَّه الفعلي على الخطية، كما نغضب نحن البشر على من يسبّب لنا الضرر.*

*10 - هل يستريح ضمير الإنسان إلى الديانة الخالية من تعليم الكفارة كما يستريح ضميره إلى الديانة المسيحية؟*
** تقنع الكفارة طبيعة الإنسان الأخلاقية بسبب الضمير، فقد بقي الضمير في الإنسان بعد سقوطه في الخطية، وهو القوة الأخلاقية التي تميّز الحلال من الحرام، وتنشئ فينا عند العمل شعوراً بالرضا أو الإحساس بالخطأ. ويتفق الضمير عادةً مع شريعة اللَّه التي نزلت على جبل سيناء، فهما شريعتان: الواحدة ظاهرة في الخارج، والأخرى باطنة في الداخل. ولهما سلطان من الإله الواحد الحقيقي الذي أعلنهما للإنسان على طريقتين متميزتين متوازيتين. وكما أن «بأعمال الناموس لا يتبرر كل ذي جسد» (رو 3: 20) فلا يقدر أحد أن يحفظ فرائض اللَّه الطاهرة، هكذا لا يخلُص أحد من الدينونة بمجرد صوت الضمير. فإن الوصايا العشر وصوت الضمير صوتا موتٍ لجميع الذين يسمعونهما فقط. وكما أن الناموس في صرامته «مؤدّبنا (الذي يقودنا) إلى المسيح» (غل 3: 24) هكذا صوت دينونة الضمير والشعور بالإثم يقوداننا للتفتيش على تعليم النعمة في الإنجيل في أمر الخلاص بالكفارة.*
*وتأنيب الضمير يُصحَب دائماً برجاء الغفران واليقين أن اللَّه يصفح عن الخطية كما أنه يعاقبها. وهو ما نشاهده في شريعة موسى التي أعلنت عقاب اللَّه على الخاطئ ورحمته للتائب. بل إن الفطرة الإنسانية إذا تُركت لتستنبط عبادةً من تلقاء نفسها لم تضع أبداً ديانة تعلّم القنوط واليأس. ولما كانت جميع الأديان تفترض إمكان المغفرة، وتعلّم سبيلاً لنوالها، كان ذلك دليلاً واضحاً على أن تهديدات الضمير (مهما كان حكمها صارماً) لا تمنع رجاء الغفران. على أنه يتعسّر على الإنسان التوفيق بين هذين الأمرين، كما يتعسر عليه التوفيق بين مطالب الناموس والنعمة. وقد نشأ من ذلك طريقتان مختلفتان لحل هذا المشكل العظيم في الديانة، وهو: كيف ينال الإنسان السلام مع اللَّه؟ الطريقة الأولى عجزت عن التوفيق بينهما، فأهملت حكم الضمير بالعقاب، والتجأت إلى الميل الأقوى في طبيعة الإنسان، أي رجاء الرحمة. وهذه طريقة الذين لا يؤمنون بالمسيحية، بل يرجون الغفران رجاءً مبهماً ويسدّون آذانهم عن صوت الضمير. ومنها الديانة البوذية التي توصي الإنسان بالجد في الكمال بدون ذبيحة أو كفارة أو إقرار بالذنوب. ومنها قول أصحاب مذهب سوسينيوس الذين لا يرون في العدل الإلهي ما يمنع خلاص الخطاة الذين يتوبون عن خطاياهم بدون كفارة.*
*وقد شهدت ضد خطأ هذه الأقوال كل ذبيحة قدّمها إنسانٌ ولو في ظلام الأديان الوثنية، كما شهدت ضدها ذبائح الديانة اليهودية المفروضة من اللَّه، والتي شهدت أنه «بدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة». ويفوق هذه ضياء صليب المسيح الساطع، الذي يعلن شريعة الحق الإلهي، وهي أنه لا بد من عقاب الخطية أو التكفير عنها، وأنه بالذبيحة فقط يتم التوفيق بين مطالب الناموس والنعمة وبين تأنيب الضمير ورجاء الغفران. وهذان الميلان المتضادان في طبيعتنا الروحية يجدان ما يوفّق بينهما في كفارة المسيح فقط، فهي من جانب تعترف بحقوق شريعة اللَّه التي يتعداها الخاطئ في القصاص العادل، ومن الجانب الآخر تعلن ما عند اللَّه المحب للبشر من الرحمة. وبهذا تؤيد الكفارة شهادة الضمير ضد الخطية والقصاص الهائل الذي تستحقه، ومن الجانب الآخر ننال ما نتوق إليه من السعادة والشركة مع اللَّه بفضل «غِنى نعمته الفائق» (أف 2: 7). وهكذا تجد طبيعة الإنسان الدينية ما يوافقها في كفارة المسيح، فالذين قبلوا الإيمان بالمسيح يختبرون شعور الضمير الشديد بالذنوب وعدم الاستحقاق، مجتمعاً فيهم مع اليقين التام بالخلاص كأنه فوز حاضر.*
*11 - ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس في كفارة المسيح؟*
** نجد في الكتاب ما يأتي:*
*(1) العبارات التي تفيد أن المسيح مات لأجل الخطاة (مت 20: 28 ومر 10: 45 ولو 22: 19، 20 ويو 6: 51 و10: 11، 15، 18 و15: 12، 13 ورو 5: 6-8 و8: 32 و2كو 5: 14، 15، 21 وغل 2: 20 و3: 13 وأف 5: 2، 25 و1تس 5: 9، 10 و1تي 2: 5، 6 وتي 2: 14 وعب 2: 9 و1بط 3: 18 و1يو 3: 16).*
*(2) العبارات التي تفيد أن المسيح مات بسبب خطايانا (رو 4: 25 و8: 3 و1كو 15: 3 وغل 1: 4 وعب 10: 12 و1بط 3: 18 وإش 53: 5، 8).*

*(3) العبارات التي تفيد أن المسيح حمل خطايانا (عب 9: 28 و1بط 2: 24 وإش 53: 6، 11، 12).*
*(4) العبارات التي تفيد أن المسيح جُعل خطية وصار لعنةً لأجلنا (2كو 5: 21 وغل 3: 13).*
*(5) العبارات التي تفيد أن المسيح مات ليرفع خطايانا ويغفرها (يو 1: 29 وعب 9: 26 ومت 26: 28 و1يو 1: 7، 9 ولو 24: 46، 47 وأع 10: 43 و13: 38، 39 وأف 1: 6، 7 وكو 1: 13، 14 ورؤ 1: 5، 6).*

*(6) العبارات التي تفيد أن موت المسيح ينقذنا من الدينونة والقصاص (يو 3: 17 ورو 8: 1، 3، 4 وغل 3: 13 و1تس 1: 10 و5: 9، 10).*

*(7) العبارات التي تفيد أن موت المسيح أساس التبرير (إش 53: 11 ورو 5: 8، 18، 19 و3: 24، 26 و2كو 5: 21).*

*(8) العبارات التي تفيد أن آلام المسيح ثمن مدفوع لأجل خلاصنا، أو فدية موضوعة لأجل فدائنا (مت 20: 28 وأع 20: 28 ورو 3: 23، 24 و1كو 6: 19 و غل 3: 13 و4:4، 5 وأف 1: 7 و كو 1: 14 و1تي 2: 5، 6 وتي 2: 14 وعب 9: 12 و1بط 1: 18، 19 ورؤ 5: 9).*
*(9) العبارات التي تفيد أننا ننال المصالحة مع اللَّه بواسطة آلام المسيح (رو 5 :10، 11 و2كو 5: 18-20 وأف 2: 16 وكو 1: 21، 22).*
*(10) العبارات التي تفيد أن موت المسيح كفارة عن الخطية (عب 2: 17 و1يو 2:2 و4: 10 ورو 3: 25).*
*(11) العبارات التي تنسب إلى المسيح الكهنوت (مز 110: 1، 4 وعب 3: 1 و2: 17 و5: 4-6 و9: 11، 12 و10: 11، 12، 21 و4: 14 و7: 1-17، 26).*
*(12) العبارات التي تفيد أن المسيح كان نائب الخطاة (رو 5: 12، 18، 19 و1كو 15: 20-22 و45-49).*
*(13) العبارات التي تفيد أن موت المسيح كان ذبيحة أو تقدمة لأجل الخطية (لو 22: 19، 20 ويو 1: 29 ورو 3: 25 و1كو 5: 7 وأف 5: 2 و1بط 1: 18-21 و1يو 2:2 و4: 10 ورؤ 1: 5، 6 و5: 9، 10 و7: 14، 15 وعب 2: 17 و7: 26، 27 و9: 12-14 و22-28 و10: 11-14).*
*(14) العبارات التي تفيد أن آلام المسيح على الأرض كانت أساساً لشفاعته في السماء (عب 4: 14-16 و7: 24، 25 و9: 23، 26).*
*(15) العبارات التي تفيد أن وساطة المسيح تأتينا بموهبة الروح القدس (يو 7: 39 و14: 16-26 و15: 26 و16: 7 وأع 2: 33 وغل 3: 13، و14 وتي 3: 5، 6 وأف 1: 3، 4).*
*(16) العبارات التي تفيد أن وساطة المسيح وآلامه ينقذاننا من قوة الشيطان وينهيان مملكته في العالم (يو 12: 31، 32 و16: 11 وعب 2: 14، 15 وكو 2: 15 ورو 8: 38، 39 و1يو 3: 8 ورؤ 11: 15).*
*(17) العبارات التي تفيد أن بركات الحياة الأبدية وأمجادها هي نتيجة آلام المسيح وشفاعته (يو 3: 14-16 و5: 24 و6: 40، 47، 51 و10: 27، 28 و14: 2، 3 و17: 1، 2 ورو 5: 20، 21 و6: 23 و2تي 2: 10 وعب 5: 9 و9: 15 و1بط 5: 10 و1يو 5: 11 ويه 21).*
*(18) العبارات التي تعبِّر عن أفكار المسيح في آلامه (يو 18: 11 ولو 12: 50 ويو 12: 27 ومت 26: 36-44 ولو 22: 44 ومت 27: 46).*
*(19) العبارات التي تفيد أن المسيح وعمله هما واسطة خلاصنا (يو 14: 6 وأع 4: 12 و1كو 3: 11 و1تي 2: 5 ومت 11: 28 ويو 6: 37 وأع 16: 31 و2كو 5: 20 و6: 1 وعب 2: 3 و1يو 3: 23 ورؤ 21: 6 و22: 17).*
*(20) العبارات التي تفيد أننا ننال فوائد الخلاص بواسطة الإيمان بالمسيح (يو 1: 12 و3: 18، 36 و6: 35 وأع 13: 38، 39 و16: 31 ورو 1: 16 و3: 28 و5: 1 و10: 4 وغل 5: 6 وأف 2: 8، 19).*
*(21) العبارات التي تفيد أن المسيح أتى وتألم ومات إتماماً للعهد بينه وبين الآب (عب 7: 22 و8: 6 و12: 24 و13: 20).*
*(22) العبارات التي تفيد أن المؤمنين متحدون بالمسيح اتحاداً سرياً (يو 15: 1-8 و17: 21، 22 ورو 6: 5 و2كو 4: 10 وغل 2: 20 وأف 2: 5، 6 و4: 15، 16 و5: 25-32 وفي 3: 10 وكو 2: 12 و3: 1).*
*(23) العبارات التي تفيد أن موت المسيح هو إثبات وشرحٌ لمحبة اللَّه (يو 3: 16 ورو 5: 8 و8: 32 و1يو 4: 9، 10).*
*مما سبق من أقوال الكتاب بياناً لشفاعة المسيح وآلامه وموته والغاية في ذلك يظهر منه ما يأتي: (1) المسيح هو المخلص. (2) آلام المسيح كانت كفارية. (3) وكانت نيابية (4) وأنها واسطة مصالحتنا مع اللَّه. (5) المسيح هو الفادي، وموته فدية عنا. (6) موت المسيح وفَّى العدل الإلهي حقه. (7) حُسبت خطايانا على المسيح. (8) آلام المسيح من نوع القصاص. (9) كفارة المسيح دليل على محبة اللَّه وثمرها. (10) الكفارة واسطة المغفرة. (11) كفارة المسيح كاملة ومنفعتها غير محدودة. (12) فوائد الكفارة مقدَّمة للجميع وينالها الإنسان بالإيمان.*
*ومن هذا نرى أن عبارات العهد الجديد عن الكفارة وفوائدها ثابتة واضحة في نبوات العهد القديم عن آلام المسيح، وفي الذبائح اليهودية التي كانت رموزاً إلى ذبيحة المسيح.*

*12 - ما هي غاية الكفارة؟*
** غايتها إيفاء عدل اللَّه كاملاً لينال بها المؤمنون المصالحة مع اللَّه والميراث الأبدي في ملكوت السماء، وقد تم ذلك بقيام المسيح مقام الخطاة، وعمل كل ما يطلبه ناموس اللَّه وعدله من الخاطي، سواء كان من باب الطاعة أو من باب احتمال لعنة الشريعة وقصاصها، حتى أن الناموس لا يدين بعد ذلك من آمن بالمسيح، لأنه لم يبقَ بعد للعدل أن يطلب من الخاطئ غير ما عمله المسيح واحتمله لأجل الخطاة. وعمل المسيح هذا إيفاء كاف لسبب شخص المسيح، ولذلك كان للمؤمنين به نصيب في رحمة اللَّه ورضاه، فلا يمكن إجراء الدينونة عليهم لأنه لم يبق بعد للعدل ما يطلبه، كما أن المجرم حسب الشرع البشري إذا احتمل ما يحكم به الشرع جزاءً لذنبه لا يبقى عُرضة للدينونة ولا يُعاقب على ذلك الذنب. وهذا ما توضحه الأسفار المقدسة وكتب اللاهوتيين، فلا يبقى لصاحب الدَّين بعد الإيفاء التام طلب آخر.*
*وهذا الكمال في عمل المسيح الإيفائي لا يعود إلى أنه تألم في النوع أو في المقدار نفس الآلام الواجبة على الخاطئ، بل يعود إلى مقام المسيح الفائق، لأنه لم يكن إنساناً فقط بل إلهاً وإنساناً في شخص واحد، فكانت طاعته وآلامه طاعة وآلام شخص إلهي. ولا يعني هذا أن الطبيعة الإلهية نفسها تألمت، بل لأنه ذات واحد ذو طبيعتين متميزتين، يصح أن يُنسب إليه ما يُنسب إلى إحدى طبيعتيه، كما أن الإنسان إذا أُهين في جسده كانت الإهانة لذاته. فإن لم يكن هذا المبدأ صحيحاً يكون صلب المسيح مشابهاً لقتل واحدٍ من عامة الناس ظلماً. وقد جاء في الكتاب أن اللَّه اشترى الكنيسة بدمه، وأن رب المجد صُلِب. «لأنه إن كان دم ثيران وتيوس.. يُقدس إلى طهارة الجسد، فكم بالحري يكون دم المسيح، الذي بروح أزلي قدَّم نفسه للَّه بلا عيب، يطهر ضمائركم من أعمال ميتة لتخدموا اللَّه الحي» (عب 9: 13، 14). فنسب في هذا القول فضل فاعلية ذبيحة المسيح إلى فضل مقام شخصه الفائق.*

*ونشأ عن كمال عمل المسيح الإيفائي أنه أفضل كل أنواع الإيفاء عن الخطية، حتى أنه لا يُبقي لها محلاً على الإطلاق. وأما ما فُرض على المؤمنين المبررين من الآلام فليس من باب العقاب، لأن اللَّه لا يقصد به الإيفاء عن الخطية، بل هو تأديب لخير المتألم وبنيان الكنيسة ومجد اللَّه.*

*13 - برهن أن كفارة المسيح تكفي في ذاتها لتوفي العدل الإلهي.*
** أجمعت الكنيسة كلها على أنه بسبب مقام المسيح السامي، وماهية آلامه ودرجتها، يكون إيفاؤه مطالب العدل الإلهي ذا استحقاق غير متناهٍ، وأن قيمته الذاتية في غاية الكمال، وكافية لتكفّر عن جميع خطايا البشر. ولكن البعض أنكروا ذلك لأنهم لم يميزوا بين الإيفاء المالي والإيفاء العقابي. نعم إن بينهما تشابهاً ولكن بينهما كذلك فرقاً. أما وجوه التشابه فهي إن النتيجة واحدة، وهي خلاص الموفى عنه. كما أن المدفوع في كليهما يساوي الدين بالحقيقة، وفي الحالين يطلب العدل تحرير المديون. وأما وجوه الفرق فهي أن الإيفاء العقابي لا يستلزم مقداراً خاصاً أو نوعاً خاصاً من الآلام، وأن قيمة الإيفاء العقابي تتعلق بذات الموفي خلافاً للإيفاء المالي، وأن فوائد الإيفاء العقابي توهب بشروط مقررة عند الواهب والموهوب له، بخلاف الإيفاء المالي.*
*ثم إن القول بأن عمل المسيح إيفائيٌ لا لسبب قيمته الذاتية، بل لمجرد إحسان اللَّه في قبوله مبني على رأي باطل، وهو أن اللَّه ينسب إلى شيء قيمة وهمية، وأن ذلك الشيء يساوي ذات القيمة الوهمية التي يقبله اللَّه بها. وهو خطأ بدليل ما يأتي:*
*(1) معنى هذا القول أنه ليس لشيء قيمة حقيقية، فكأن اللَّه يقبل أي شيء عوضاً عن أي شيء آخر، فيقبل الكل عوضاً عن الجزء أو الجزء عوضاً عن الكل، ويقبل الصواب عوضاً عن الخطأ أو الخطأ عوضاً عن الصواب، ويقبل دم الحمل عوضاً عن دم ابن اللَّه الأزلي. وهذا مستحيل لأن طبيعة اللَّه لا تتغير، فلا يتغير حكمه وحقه وصلاحه، ولا يمكن أن يقبل شيئاً على سبيل الإيفاء وهو أقل من الإيفاء المطلوب.*
*(2) هذا القول ينكر ضرورة عمل المسيح. فهل نصدّق أن اللَّه يرسل ابنه الوحيد إلى العالم ليتألم ويموت لأجل خلاص العالم، بينما يمكن نوال ذلك بطريقة أخرى أسهل؟ لأنه لو أمكن أن يكفّر الإنسان عن خطاياه، أو أن يكفر أحد عن خطايا جميع العالم، لكان موت المسيح عبثاً.*
*(3) هذا القول يبطل قول الرسول «لا يمكن أن دم ثيران وتيوس يرفع خطايا». فإن كانت كل تقدمة من المخلوقات تساوي نفس القيمة التي يقبلها اللَّه بها (كما قال أحد القائلين بهذا المذهب) فلماذا لم تكفِ ذبائح العهد القديم لرفع الخطية؟ إن ما جعلها عديمة الكفاية والفاعلية هو عدم فائدتها الذاتية. وما يجعل إيفاء المسيح فعالاً هو فائدته الذاتية.*
*(4) هذا القول يناقض نصّ الكتاب، الذي يعلّم ضرورة موت المسيح تلميحاً وتصريحاً. فيقول «إن كان بالناموس برٌّ فالمسيح إذاً مات بلا سبب» (غل 2: 21). أي لو أمكن الحصول على البر اللازم لخلاص الناس بطريقة أخرى لكان موت المسيح إسرافاً لا مبرر له. وقوله «لو أُعطي ناموسٌ قادرٌ أن يحيي لكان بالحقيقة البر بالناموس» (غل 3: 21).ومعناه أنه لو وُجدت طريق أخرى لخلاص الخطاة لاختارها اللَّه. وقال المسيح «أَما كان ينبغي أن المسيح يتألم بهذا؟» (لو 24: 26) أي كان لا بد من آلامه لخلاص الخطاة. وقال الرسول أيضاً «لاق بذاك الذي من أجله الكل وبه الكل، وهو آتٍ بأبناءٍ كثيرين إلى المجد أن يكمل رئيس خلاصهم بالآلام» (عب 2: 10). أي أن آلام المسيح لازمة بسبب ما يطلبه عدل اللَّه، لا عن مجرد لزوم حكمه، ولا لأجل إيجاد قوة أخلاقية تعمل في قلب الخاطئ. ومعنى قوله «لاق به» أي كان موافقاً لكمالاته وصفاته.*
*(5) هذا القول يناقض تعليم الكتاب في عدل اللَّه، لأن العدل من الصفات الإلهية، ويطلب قصاص الخطية. فإذا غُفِرت لا بد أن تكون مغفرتها موافقة للعدل الإلهي، أي بناء على الإيفاء العقابي الشرعي الحقيقي. ولذلك قال الرسول إن اللَّه أرسل المسيح كفارة بالإيمان بدمه، فيكون اللَّه باراً في تبرير من هو من الإيمان بيسوع (رو 3: 25، 26).*


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2011)

*
  (6) هذا القول يناقض تعليم الكتاب في أن هبة المسيح ومحبته ظهرتا بأعظم صورة في الكفارة. فيلزم أولاً أن الغاية المقصودة تستحق تلك الهبة، وثانياً أن الهبة كانت ضرورية لنوال تلك الغاية. فلو أمكن أن نحصل عليها بطريقة أخرى لما ظهرت المحبة الإلهية في هبة المسيح أعظم ظهور.

  (7) هذا القول يناقض كل ما يعلّمه الكتاب في صدق اللَّه، وعدم تغيير الناموس وضرورة إكرامه، وعدم فائدة الذبائح لأجل الخطية إلا ذبيحة المسيح، واستحالة الخلاص إلا بواسطة عمل ابن اللَّه. إن الكتاب وقلب كل مؤمن يشهدان أن لدم المسيح فقط قيمة كافية للتكفير عن الخطايا.

  14 - برهن أن كفارة المسيح توفي عدل اللَّه.
  * يطلب عدل اللَّه قصاص الخاطئ، وقد أخذ المسيح على نفسه ذلك القصاص ليوفي العدل حقه نيابةً عنا. وجاءت كلمة «عدل» في الكتاب بمعنى الاستقامة في الصفات والعمل. وجاءت وصفاً للحاكم الذي يراعي حقوق شعبه ومصالحهم، وهو العدل المعروف بين الناس. وجاءت أيضاً بمعنى العدل الجزائي أو العقابي، الذي يطلب جزاءً عادلاً للثواب والعقاب، بدون التفات إلى ما ينشأ عن العقاب من النتائج الصالحة. والعدل من صفات اللَّه، فيلزم من ذلك أن عمل المسيح يوفي بالضرورة هذا النوع من العدل، وأن الكفارة تتعلق بالعدل العقابي (انظر ف 12 س 50-57).

  ويعلمنا الكتاب أن اللَّه عادل، وهذا يحمله على معاقبة كل خطية، وأن إيفاء المسيح الذي يجعل مغفرة الخطية ممكنة قُدّم للعدل الإلهي، وغايته الأصلية الجوهرية ليس التأثير الأخلاقي في المذنبين أنفسهم، ولا العمل التعليمي في غيرهم من الخلائق العاقلة، بل إيفاء ما يطلبه العدل حتى يكون اللَّه عادلاً إذا برر الخاطئ.
  15 - برهن أن عمل المسيح الكفاري يوفي ما يطلبه الناموس.
  * ربما ظهر أن ذلك داخل في السؤال السابق، وجوابه: إذا كان عمل المسيح يوفي العدل فهو بالضرورة يوفي الناموس. غير أن كلمة «ناموس» في الاصطلاح الجاري أعم من العدل، لأن العدل يطلب عقاب الخطية، وأما الناموس فيطلب أكثر من ذلك.

  ويقتضي بيان ذلك النظر في القضايا الآتية: (1) ناموس اللَّه لا يتغير، فلا يمكن إبطال وصاياه وعقابه. واللَّه قدوس طبعاً، فلا بد أن يطلب دائماً القداسة في خلائقه العاقلة، ولا بد أن يكره الخطية دائماً. ولأنه عادل لا بد أن يدين جميع الخطاة. (2) علاقتنا بالناموس على نوعين: عهدي وأخلاقي. أما العلاقة العهدية فقال الكتاب فيها «تحفظون فرائضي وأحكامي التي إن عملها إنسان يحيا بها» وأيضاً «ملعون كل من لا يثبت في جميع ما هو مكتوب في كتاب الناموس ليعمل به». (3) أعتقنا الإنجيل من هذه العلاقة العهدية للناموس، فلم يبقَ علينا أن نكون خالين من كل خطية وأن نطيع الناموس طاعة تامة، وإلا لما استطاع أحد أن يخلُص. قال الرسول «لسنا تحت الناموس بل تحت النعمة» (رو 6: 14). (4) هذا العتق من الناموس لا يتم بإبطاله ولا بنقض مطلوبه، بل بعمل المسيح إتماماً له عنا. قال الرسول «مولوداً تحت الناموس ليفتدي الذين تحت الناموس لننال التبني» (غل 4: 5).

  ويلزم من القضايا المار ذكرها: (أ) أن عمل المسيح يوفي ما يطلبه الناموس. فالمسيح بنيابته عنا وقيامه مقامنا عمل واحتمل بطاعته وآلامه وبره كل ما يطلبه الناموس. (ب) مَن يقبل بر المسيح بالإيمان ويتكل عليه يتبرر بحسبان ذلك البر له، وينال الخلاص. ومن يرفض قبول بر اللَّه هذا وحاول إثبات بر نفسه، تُرِك للناموس أي يطلب منه أن يكون خالياً من الخطية، وإلا وجب عليه العقاب.

  16- ما هي الأدلة على أن كفارة المسيح توفي عدل اللَّه عن الخطاة؟
  * عرفنا مما سبق: (1) أن عمل المسيح لأجل خلاصنا هو إيفاء حقيقي لا حدود لمقامه وفائدته وقيمته في ذاته. (2) إنه يوفي العدل العقابي الذي يطلب ضرورة عقاب الخطية. (3) إنه كان إيفاءً لناموس اللَّه، قام بما يطلبه اللَّه من البر الكامل لتبرير الخطاة.
  أما الأدلة على صدق هذا التعليم في هدف الكفارة فهي خمسة: (1) أن المسيح كاهننا. (2) أنه ذبيحتنا. (3) أنه فادينا. (4) شرط نوالنا الخلاص به والفوائد التي نقبلها منه. (5) اختبار المؤمنين الديني.

  17 - كيف تبرهن من الكتاب أن المسيح يخلِّصنا لأنه كاهننا؟
  * جاء في الكتاب أن المسيح يخلِّص الناس لأنه كاهن، وليس لأنه يستعمل السلطان ولا التعليم ولا التنوير العقلي ولا العمل الخارجي الأخلاقي، ولا بالعمل الداخلي، سواءٌ كان طبيعياً أم فوق الطبيعة، مفهوماً أم سرياً. ولكنه يخلِّص الناس لأنه ينوب عنهم ويقوم مقامهم ويستغفر لهم ويشفع فيهم، بدليل نبوات العهد القديم التي قالت إن المسيح يكون كاهناً وملكاً معاً، وإنه يكون كاهناً على رتبة ملكي صادق. وجاء في العهد الجديد لا سيما الرسالة إلى العبرانيين (التي تركز على أن المسيح كاهن وعمله كهنوتي) القضايا الآتية:
  (1) ينوب الكاهن عن الخطاة لأن اللَّه أقامه مقامهم ليعمل عنهم ما لا يستطيعون أن يعملوه لأنفسهم. فإذْ عجزوا عن أن يصلوا إلى اللَّه بسبب إثمهم ونجاستهم، اقتضى الأمر إقامة شخص ذي سلطان إلهي ليظهر عنهم أمام اللَّه، ليصالحهم معه.
  (2) لا تتم هذه المصالحة إلا بواسطة كفارةٍ عن الخطية، فلا يُنزع ذنب الخطية إلا بهذه الطريقة، لأنه بدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة. فالكاهن هو من يُقام عوضاً عن الناس لينوب عنهم في تقديم القرابين والذبائح عن الخطية.
  (3) تمت هذه الكفارة بإقامة ذبيحةٍ مقام الخاطئ احتملت عنه الموت، أي حملت خطاياه حسب عبارة الكتاب المقدس. فلا يُنزع الذنب إلا بالعقاب الفعلي أي بالكفارة، فإما أن يُعاقب الخاطئ نفسه، أو يُقام شخص آخر مقامه ليحمل ذنبه وعقابه، ويُعتقه من ذنبه ويبرره منه. وهذه هي المسألة الجوهرية في الرسالة إلى العبرانيين.
  (4) لما كانت حقيقة الكهنوت، والكيفية التي يخلِّص بها الكاهن من ينوب عنهم، قالت رسالة العبرانيين: (أ) خدم الكهنة في العهد القديم بهذه الطريقة التي عيّنها اللَّه، والتي بها ينال المذنب المغفرة الطقسية لخطاياه، فيتمتع بالبركات الخاصة ببني إسرائيل. و(ب) لم تستطع الذبائح أن ترفع الخطية، لأن لا فائدة ذاتية فيها (عب 9:9).
  (5) بناءً على ذلك كان الكهنوت الهاروني وذبائحه أموراً مؤقتة، ومجرد رموز وظل للكاهن الحقيقي والذبيحة الحقيقية الموعود بهما منذ البدء.
  (6) اتَّخذ المسيح ابن اللَّه الأزلي طبيعتنا، ليكون رئيس كهنةٍ رحيماً أميناً يكفّر عن خطايا الشعب.
  (7) المسيح كاهن حقيقي لأن فيه كل الصفات اللازمة للكهنوت، فكان إنساناً ونائباً، وقدّم ذبيحةً، وكان قادراً أن يرثي لشعبه. وقد دعاه اللَّه للكهنوت كهارون. ولأنه قام فعلاً بكل ما يستلزمه الكهنوت. وذلك مثبت من كل الكتاب ولاسيما في العبرانيين ص5.
  (8) لم تكن الذبيحة التي قدمها لنا رئيس كهنتنا العظيم دم بهائم بل دم نفسه الكريم.
  (9) إنها الذبيحة الواحدة التي أكملت إلى الأبد المقدسين (عب 10: 14).
  (10) إنها أبطلت كل ما سواها من الذبائح، فلم تبقَ حاجة لذبائح.
  (11) الذي يرفض هذه الطريقة للخلاص يهلك، إذ لا تبقى له ذبيحة عن الخطايا (عب 10: 26).
  فإن كنا نؤمن بصدق الكتاب المقدس وجب أن نؤمن أن المسيح يخلصنا، لا بمجرد قدرته، ولا بالإقناع الأخلاقي، بل لأنه كاهن، ولأنه قدم نفسه ذبيحة كفارة لأجل خطايانا.

  18 - كيف تبيّن من الكتاب أن المسيح يخلصنا لأنه ذبيحة؟
  * هناك ارتباط كامل بين المسيح الكاهن، وتقديمه نفسه ذبيحة عنا. ويتضح ذلك من قرابين العهد القديم، فبعضها دموي، وبعضها غير دموي. والقصد ببعض القرابين الدموية شيء وببعضها شيء آخر، ومنها ما يتعلق بالكفارة، وهو المسمّى بقرابين الخطية، وأهمها ذبائح يوم الكفارة العظيم. والقصد منها:
  (1) استعطاف اللَّه واستغفاره حتى يرضى، وتصير مغفرة الذنب التي تقدَّم الذبيحة لأجله موافقاً ولائقاً بالصفات الإلهية.
  (2) الذين غُفرت خطاياهم نالوا هذا العطف الإلهي بواسطة التكفير عن الذنب، أي أنهم قدموا قرباناً يستر الخطية حتى لا يعود اللَّه يراها، فيزول القصاص.
  (3) تمّ هذا التكفير بالعقاب البدلي، فالحيوان المذبوح أخذ مكان المذنب فحمل ذنبه، واحتمل القصاص الذي استوجبه.
  (4) نتيجة قرابين الخطية هي العفو عن المذنب ورضى اللَّه عنه ليعود ويتمتّع بالفوائد التي خسرها. فإذا كان ما ذُكِر هو المعنى الصحيح لذبيحة الخطية حسب الكتاب، فيكون معنى قوله إن المسيح ذبيحة هو أنه ناب عن الخطاة، أي حمل ذنبهم واحتمل عقاب الناموس عوضاً عنهم، فصالحهم مع اللَّه. ليس بمعنى أن اللَّه أخذ يحبهم بناءً على الكفارة، بل أنه صار من الموافق لصفات اللَّه أن يغفر لهم ويردَّهم إلى الشركة معه وإلى رضاه.
  والأدلة على صدق أن المسيح يخلِّصنا لأنه ذبيحة:
  (1) كانت ذبائح العهد القديم عن الخطية للتكفير، ويتضح هذا الأمر مما يأتي: (أ) كلام الكتاب الصريح فيها، فإنها سُميت فيه «قرابين الخطية» و«قرابين الإثم» أي قرابين يقدمها الخطاة لأجل الخطية. وقيل إنها تحمل خطايا المذنب وتكفر عن الخطية، أي تسترها عن نظر العدل الإلهي، وأن القصد بها تحصيل المغفرة الذي لا يكون بالتوبة أو الإصلاح قبل تقديم القربان، بل بسفك الدم، أي بدفع نفس عن نفس وحياة عن حياة. ويقول سفر اللاويين إن سبب النهي عن استعمال الدم في الطعام هو أنه أُفرز للتكفير عن الخطية (لا 17: 10، 11). (ب) هناك أربعة شروط ليكون تقديمها مقبولاً: الأول، أن تكون الحيوانات الطاهرة المعينة لتلك الخدمة بدون عيب، وذلك رمز إلى عدم خطأ المسيح الذي صار بديلاً عن الخطاة. والثاني: أن المذنب نفسه يقدم الحيوان إلى المذبح إظهاراً لاعترافه بأنه يستحق العقاب لأجل خطيته. والثالث: أن يضع يديه على رأس الحيوان إظهاراً لمعنى الإبدال وتحويل الخطية، أي وضع خطيته على رأس الحيوان. والرابع: أن الكاهن الذي يذبح الحيوان يأخذ دمه بناءً على أنه خادم اللَّه ويرشّه على المذبح، أو يحمله رئيس الكهنة في يوم الكفارة العظيم إلى قدس الأقداس حيث كان رمز المحضر الإلهي، ويرشّه على غطاء تابوت العهد دلالة على أن الخدمة قد انتهت إلى اللَّه، وعلى أنه قُصد بها ردّ غضبه أي إيفاءُ عدله، وفتح السبيل إلى غفران الخطية المجاني. وكان وضع يدي المذنب على رأس الحيوان ضرورياً لهذه الخدمة.
  والمعنى العام لوضع الأيدي هو تسليم الشيء، لذلك جرت ممارسة هذا العمل في أحوال مختلفة، منها التعيين للوظيفة، للدلالة على تسليم السلطان إلى الذي وُضعت عليه الأيدي. وكذلك في منح موهبة أو بركة روحية، وفي إقامة واحد مكان آخر للدلالة على تحويل المسؤولية منه إليه، وهو المقصود بوضع اليدين على رأس الحيوان الذي يقوم مقام من يقدمه، ليتحول إليه ذنبه على نوعٍ رمزي. وبناء على ذلك قيل إن الحيوان المذبوح يحمل خطايا الشعب، أو إن خطاياهم ُوُضعت عليه. وكان مدلول هذا العمل واضحاً على نوع خاص في خدمة يوم الكفارة العظيم، فإن اللَّه أمر بأخذ تيسين من المعز ليكون أحدهما ذبيحة خطية، وليُطلق الآخر في البرية. وكان الاثنان ذبيحة واحدة، فكان هارون يضع يديه على رأس التيس الذي يُطلق ويعترف عليه بكل ذنوب بني إسرائيل ويجعلها على رأس التيس، ويرسله بيد من يلاقيه إلى البرية ليحمل التيس عليه كل ذنوبهم إلى أرض مقفرة (لا 16: 21، 22). فيتضح من ذلك أن القصد بوضع اليدين هو الدلالة على تحويل الذنب من المذنب إلى الحيوان، كما ورد في إشعياء 53 أن عبد الرب جعل نفسه ذبيحة إثم. وفسر النبي ذلك بقوله إنه حمل خطية كثيرين، وإن تأديب سلامنا عليه، وإن الرب وضع عليه إثم جميعنا. فهذه العبارات وأمثالها في الكتاب تدل على أن الخطية لا تُرفع بالإصلاح، ولا بالتجديد الروحي، بل بحمل ذنبها وعقابها.
  والآيات التي تدل على أن المسيح ذبيحة لأجل الخطية كثيرة جداً، لا يسعنا أن نذكرها بالتفصيل. وخلاصة الأمر أن أسفار العهد الجديد (ولاسيما الرسالة إلى العبرانيين) تعلّم صريحاً أن كهنوت العهد القديم هو رمز لكهنوت المسيح، وأن ذبائح ذلك النظام رموز إلى ذبيحته، وأنه كما أن دم الثيران والتيوس كان يقدس تقديساً طقسياً كذلك دم المسيح يطهر النفس من الذنب. وكما كانت في مجالها الخاص كفارة تقوم بالقصاص البدلي، كذلك ذبيحة المسيح في المجال الأعلى غير المحدود الذي يتعلق به عمله. وبناءً على هذه العلاقة بين العهد القديم والجديد تكون الذبائح في الفرائض الموسوية عند المسيحيين تعليم صريح وبرهان قاطع على أن عمل المسيح هو كفارة عن خطايا العالم وإيفاء للعدل الإلهي.
  (2) شهادة العهد القديم ولا سيّما إشعياء 53. فلم ينحصر هذا التعليم العظيم في نظام العهد القديم الرمزي، بل نص عليه في إش 53 حيث يقول إن المسيح يكون رجل أوجاع ويحتمل أعظم الإهانات ويُقتل ويحتمل تلك الآلام لأجل خير الآخرين، ثم قال إن ذلك نيابي بدليّ، فقد احتمل عوضاً عنا العقاب الذي استوجبناه ليخلصنا.
  (3) يتضح من أقوال العهد الجديد أن عمل المسيح هو ذبيحة عن الخطية (قارن إجابة سؤال 10). وقد اخترنا منها ما يأتي: (أ) قول بولس «الذي قدمه اللَّه كفارة بالإيمان بدمه» (رو 3: 25). وفي عب 9: 14 يقارن الرسول ذبائح الناموس بذبيحة المسيح، ثم قال ما معناه إنه إذا كان دم البهائم (قوام الحياة الحيوانية) أفاد في التطهير الخارجي أو الطقسي، فكم بالحري يفيد دم المسيح الذي له روح أزلي (أي طبيعة إلهية) وقدم نفسه بلا عيب في تطهير الضمير، أي في إقامة كفارة حقيقية عن الخطية. والمقصود بالتطهير في الأمرين هو التطهير من الذنب لا التجديد الروحي، لأنه كما أن ذبائح العهد القديم كانت للكفارة لا لإصلاح السيرة، كذلك ذبيحة المسيح. والنتيجة أو الغاية في الحالين هي مصالحة اللَّه والاتحاد به. غير أن الشرط الأول الجوهري في تلك المصالحة هو التكفير عن الذنب. وعند نهاية عب 9 قال الرسول إنه لم يُطلب من المسيح أن يقدم نفسه مراراً كثيرة.. فإذ ذاك كان يجب أن يتألم مراراً كثيرة منذ تأسيس العالم، ولكنه الآن قد أُظهر مرة واحدة عند انقضاء الدهور ليبطل الخطية بذبيحة نفسه، وهدفها ونتيجتها الإيفاء عن الخطية كعمل ذبائح الكفارة في العهد القديم. ومما يؤيد ذلك قوله: إن المسيح جاء المرة الأولى ليحمل خطايا كثيرين، وسيأتي المرة الثانية بلا خطية، أي بدون ذلك الحَمْل الذي أخذه بإرادته على نفسه في مجيئه الأول ليحمل ذنب خطايانا، ليوفي عنها للعدل الإلهي. فإذا جاء المرة الثانية لا يكون ذلك على سبيل الذبيحة للإثم، بل لإكمال خلاص شعبه. ومثل هذه الآية قوله «جعل الذي لم يعرف خطية خطيةً» (2كو 5: 21) ليوضح كيفية مصالحة اللَّه العالم، إذْ لم يحسب لهم خطاياهم. وعلى ذلك يحقّ له أن يغفر للخطاة ويعاملهم معاملة الأبرار وهم خالون من البرّ، لأن الذي كان بلا خطية عومل معاملة الخاطئ لأجلنا وبالنيابة عنا. (ب) قول بولس إننا «مقدَّسون بتقديم جسد يسوع المسيح مرة واحدة» (عب 10:10). والمقصود بالتقديس حسب الأصل اليوناني هو التطهير، فإن الخطية تُعتبر دائماً في الكتاب المقدس نجاسة لسبب جُرمها وفسادها الأخلاقي. أما جُرمها فيُطهَّر بالدم بواسطة التكفير بالذبيحة، وأما فسادها فيُطهر بتجديد الروح القدس. ويتميز المقصود بالتطهير (في المعنيين) من سياق الكلام. فإذا قيل إنه يتم بالذبيحة، أي بموت المسيح أو دمه، كان المقصود به نزع الجُرم، حتى يكون كل ما قيل في شأن خلاصنا أو مصالحتنا مع اللَّه أو تطهيرنا أو تقديسنا بدم المسيح أو بموته هو نص صريح على أنه ذبيحة كفارة عن الخطية. (ج) قول يوحنا إن المسيح «كفارة لخطايانا. ليس لخطايانا فقط، بل لخطايا كل العالم أيضاً» (1يو 2:2). والكلمة اليونانية المترجمة «كفارة» مشتقة من فعل معناه مشهور في الكتاب المقدس، وهو إيفاء العدل حقه واستعطاف اللَّه بذبيحة عن الخطية. وقال أيضاً «هذه هي المحبة: ليس أننا نحن أحببنا اللَّه، بل أنه هو أحبنا، وأرسل ابنه كفارةً لخطايانا» (1يو 4: 10).
  وما أوردناه من الآيات ليس إلا بعض ما جاء في العهد الجديد على أن المسيح قربان للإثم، بالمعنى الخاص بهذه الكلمة في الكتاب المقدس. على أن فيه عبارات كثيرة تتضمن هذا المعنى وتدل على أن موته من نوع الذبيحة، أو تدل على كهنوته في عمل الإيفاء عن الخطية. ومنها قول بولس إن المسيح قُدِّم «مرة لكي يحمل خطايا كثيرين» (عب 9: 28) وقول بطرس «الذي حمل هو نفسه خطايانا في جسده على الخشبة» (1بط 2: 24) وهذا التعليم واضح في وظيفة رئيس الكهنة التي هي التكفير عن الخطية، وإرجاع الشعب إلى رضى اللَّه ونوالهم بركات عهده معهم. وكل ذلك رمز للمسيح وعمله، لأنه جاء ليخلِّص البشر من خطاياهم ويردَّ لهم التمتع ببركات العهد الجديد الأفضل، الذي هو وسيطه. ولذلك اتخذ طبيعتهم لا طبيعة الملائكة ليموت ويصالحهم بموته مع اللَّه. فصار شبيهاً بإخوته «في كل شيء ليكون رحيماً ورئيس كهنة أميناً في ما للَّه حتى يكفر عن خطايا الشعب» (عب 2: 17).
  واضح إذاً أن العهد الجديد يعلّم أن المسيح خلَّص شعبه بممارسة وظيفة كاهن لأجلهم، وكانت فيه كل الأهلية اللازمة لتلك الوظيفة، فعُيّن لها ومارس جميع لوازمها، وأنه كان ذبيحة كفارة عن خطايا الناس، فقيل مراراً كثيرة إنه قربان عن الخطية (بالمعنى المشهور لهذه العبارة في العهد القديم) وإنه حمل خطايانا وكفّر عن خطايا الشعب، وبموته وصليبه وذبيحة نفسه صالح الذين استوجبوا الغضب الإلهي مع اللَّه. وهذه الأقوال في الكتاب كثيرة موضحة بشواهد وأمثلة عديدة. وهي الجزء الجوهري في تعليم الكتاب المقدس في كيفية الخلاص.

  19 - كيف تبرهن من الكتاب أن المسيح يخلِّصنا لأنه فادينا؟
  * الفداء هو الإنقاذ من الشر والبلية بتأدية الفدية. والأفعال التي تعبّر عن هذا المعنى في الأصل اليوناني معناها الأول «اشترى» ثم «اشترى بدفع الثمن فديةً» (أع 20: 28 وأف 1: 7 و1بط 1: 18، 19). فجاء في الكتاب أن الثمن أو الفدية المؤدّاة عنا هي المسيح نفسه أو دمه أو موته. ولما كانت الشرور أو البلايا الناشئة عن ارتدادنا عن اللَّه متنوعة ذُكر فيها فداء المسيح على أنواعٍ مختلفة أيضاً وهي:
  (1) الفداء من عقاب الناموس: فإن أهم نتائج معصية آدم الوقوع تحت عقاب الناموس وهو أول تأثيراتها، لأن أجرة الخطية هي الموت، وكل خطية لا بدّ تعرّض الخاطئ لغضب اللَّه ولعنته. فكان الأمر الأول في خلاص الخطاة هو فداءهم من هذه اللعنة التي بها يبقون مبتعدين عن اللَّه. وابتعادهم هذا يوجب بالضرورة الشقاء والخضوع لسلطان الخطية، لأن الإنسان ما دام تحت اللعنة يكون منقطعاً عن المصدر الوحيد للقداسة والحياة. فهذا هو تعليم الكتاب، وهو واضح ولا سيما قول الرسول إن المسيح فدى شعبه من لعنة الناموس، لا بمجرد إجراء سلطان مطلق، ولا بترجيعهم إلى حال البر بواسطة عمل أخلاقي يعملونه، بل بصيرورته لعنة لأجلهم (رومية 6 و7). وقال إشعياء إن الرب «سُرَّ أن يسحقه» وإنه «مضروب من اللَّه ومذلول» وإن هذه الآلام بسبب الخطية، لا خطيته هو بل خطيتنا نحن التي حملها، وإن تأديب سلامنا عليه. فالقصد بهذه الآلام التكفير أو إيفاء العدل حقه، وفيها كل الصفات الجوهرية للقصاص، حتى أن المسيح صار لعنةً لأجلنا (غل 3: 13).

  (2) الفداء من الناموس: لأن الكتاب يقول إن المسيح أنقذنا من الناموس وفدانا من عبودية الشريعة. وهذا لا ينحصر في الإنقاذ من عقابه، بل يعم أيضاً خلاصنا من الالتزام بإتمام ما يطلبه. وهذا هو المعنى الجوهري في تعليم بولس في التبرير. وتفصيل ذلك أن الناموس يطلب الطاعة التامة فيقول «اعمل هذا فتحيا» وأيضاً «ملعون كل من لا يثبت في جميع ما هو مكتوب في كتاب الناموس ليعمل به». ومنذ سقوط آدم إلى الآن لم يستطع أحدٌ أن يقوم بهذا الطلب. على أنه لابد من ذلك، أو الهلاك! ويقول الكتاب إنه لا طريق للخلاص إلا بالطاعة التامة، وهو ما عمله المسيح عن البشر. قال الرسول إن المسيح وُلد تحت الناموس ليفتدي الذين تحت الناموس (غل 4:4، 5) وقال للمؤمنين «لستم تحت الناموس بل تحت النعمة». وقال إن هذا الإنقاذ من الناموس حصل بجسد المسيح، وإننا لذلك نتبرر لا بطاعتنا بل بطاعته (رو 6: 14 و7: 4 و5: 18، 19). والفداء المقصود ليس مجرد الإنقاذ، بل هو فداء حقيقي قائم بإتمام كل ما علينا للناموس.
  (3) الفداء من سلطان الخطية: قلنا إن المسيح فدانا من عقاب الناموس ولعنته، وإن ذلك يعيد لنا رضى اللَّه. ومن نتائج عمله أيضاً تجديد قلب المؤمن بالروح القدس، وذلك يوجب أن يفدينا أيضاً من سلطان الخطية. قال المسيح «من يعمل الخطية هو عبد للخطية». ولا يستطيع أحد أن يحرر نفسه من هذه العبودية. لذلك جاء المسيح وبذل نفسه ليطهر لنفسه شعباً خاصاً غيوراً على الأعمال الصالحة، ومات البار بدل الأثمة، ليأتي بنا إلى اللَّه. وأحب الكنيسة وبذل نفسه لأجلها ليحضرها لنفسه كنيسة مجيدة لا دنس فيها ولا غضن أو شيء من ذلك. وهذا الإنقاذ من الخطية فداءٌ حقيقي، لأن تأدية الفدية أو إيفاء العدل شرط ضروري لرد رضى اللَّه إلى الخاطئ، وهذا شرط ضروري للقداسة. وعلى ذلك قال الكتاب إن المسيح «بذل نفسه لأجل خطايانا لينقذنا من العالم الحاضر الشرير» (غل 1: 4). وقال «الذي بذل نفسه لأجلنا لكي يفدينا من كل إثم» (تي 2: 14). وقال «إنكم افتُديتم لا بأشياء تفنى بفضة أو ذهب من سيرتكم الباطلة التي تقلدتموها من الآباء، بل بدم كريم كما من حمل بلا عيب ولا دنس، دم المسيح» (1بط 1: 18، 19). ولأن الخلاص بالذبيحة خلاص بالفدية اجتمعت العبارتان في هذه الآية وغيرها. ومن أمثلة ذلك قول المسيح «جاء ابن الإنسان.. ليبذل نفسه فدية عن كثيرين» (مت 20: 28 ومر 10: 45). فلا يمكن التعبير عن معنى الإبدال بكلام أصرح من هذه الأقوال التي ذكرت أن خلاصنا قائمٌ بالفدية. وقوله إن دمه يُسفك من أجل كثيرين لمغفرة الخطايا (مت 26: 28). فذُكر موته هنا على سبيل الذبيحة. والعبارتان المتعلقتان بنوعي الإنقاذ واحدة، لأن الفدية إيفاءٌ لحقوق العدل، والذبيحة كذلك.

  (4) الفداء من سلطان إبليس: قال الكتاب إن المسيح فدانا من سلطان إبليس، وإن إبليس هو رئيس هذا العالم وإلهه، وملكوته ملكوت الظلمة، وإن جميع الناس منذ آدم يولدون ويبقون فيه إلى أن يُنقلوا إلى ملكوت ابن اللَّه، وإنهم رعية إبليس وقد اقتنصهم لإرادته (2تي 2: 26). وفيه أيضاً أن الوعد الأول هو أن نسل المرأة يسحق رأس الحية، وأن المسيح جاء ليبطل أعمال الشيطان أي ليطرحه من مُلكه المغتصَب ويحرر الخاضعين له (2كو 4:4 وكو 2: 15 وعب 2: 14، 15). فالمسيح ابن اللَّه إلهٌ تعبدهُ الملائكة، وهو خالق السموات والأرض، وهو أزلي غير متغيّر (عب 1) وقد صار إنساناً ليبيد بالموت ذاك الذي له سلطان الموت أي إبليس، ويعتق الذين خوفاً من الموت كانوا جميعاً كل حياتهم تحت العبودية (عب 2). ففي هذا الكلام ثلاثة أمور: (أ) الناس مستعبَدون، خائفون من غضب اللَّه على الخطية. (ب) إنهم في هذا الحال خاضعون لإبليس الذي له سلطان الموت عليهم لأنهم خطاة. (ج) يتم إنقاذهم من العبودية المذكورة والخضوع لسلطان إبليس بموت المسيح الذي يعتقهم من عقاب الناموس، لأنه أوفى عدل اللَّه حقه. والعتق من لعنة الناموس يعني التحرير من سلطان إبليس الذي يُجري العقاب. وقيل إن قوة الخطية هي الناموس (1كو 15: 56). فكل ما يوفي الناموس ينزع من الخطية قوتها، فيكون الفداء من الناموس هو الفداء من اللعنة، وهو الفداء من سلطان إبليس.
  20 - كيف تبرهن أن المسيح يخلصنا بالإيفاء الكفاري كشرط لنوال الخلاص به، وما هي فوائد ذلك؟
  * وضع اللَّه شرطاً لنوال الفداء، فلا يكفي أن نقبل تعاليم المسيح، ولا أن نجتهد في السلوك حسب وصاياه الأخلاقية، ولا أن نثق بحمايته أو نخضع لسلطانه، ولا أن نفتح قلوبنا لجميع التأثيرات الصالحة الناشئة من شخصه أو عمله، بل يجب أيضاً أن نتكل عليه، أي أن نقبل ذبيحته ونرفض بر أنفسنا ونثق ببره لننال القبول لدى اللَّه. ونحن نعجز عن إيفاء ما يطلبه عدل اللَّه وناموسه بما نعمله أو نحتمله أو نشعر به، فنتكل اتكالاً تاماً على ما عمله المسيح واحتمله هو باعتباره نائبنا وبدلنا وضامننا. فهذا ما يطلبه الإنجيل وما يعمله كل مسيحي بالحق مهما كانت آراؤه اللاهوتية. وكل ما ذُكر من وجوب رفض البر الذاتي، ووجوب الإيمان بالمسيح على أنه علة الغفران والقبول عند اللَّه مبنيٌ على أنه البدل الذي قام مقامنا في إيفاء كل ما يطلبه منا الناموس والعدل.
  أما الفوائد التي نقبلها منه فأولها التبرير، إذ نتبرر بواسطته، فهو برنا، ونحن نصير بر اللَّه فيه. ومن المعلوم أن التبرير هو نقيض الدينونة وإعلان إيفاء حقوق العدل حسب معنى كلمة التبرير الشائع دائماً في العهدين القديم والجديد، فإن اللَّه أعلن في تبرير الخطاة أن ما يطلبه العدل منهم قد أُوفي. ولكن لم يوفه الخاطئ نفسه، بل المسيح.

  21 - من اختبار المؤمنين، ما هو البرهان على موت المسيح كفارةً؟
  * يتبيّن صدق ما سبق من التعاليم في موت المسيح الكفاري من شهادة المؤمنين في كل القرون، لأنهم جميعاً يتكلون على المسيح في أمر خلاصهم، ويحسبونه بديلهم في الطاعة والتألُّم، حاملاً عنهم خطاياهم ولعنة الناموس، ويعتبرونه ذبيحة كفارة تمحو ذنبهم وتوفي عدل اللَّه عنهم، ويشكرونه لأنه بذل نفسه عنهم ليفديهم من عقاب الناموس ومن سلطان الشيطان وقوة الخطية وجميع نتائجها. وهذه حقائق إلهية أعلنها الروح في كلمة اللَّه، وعلّمها كل الذين يخضعون لإرشاده. فهي الاقتناعات والإحساسات الباطنة التي شعر بها شعب اللَّه من زمن الرسل إلى الآن، كما يتضح من قوانين إيمانهم وصلواتهم وترنيماتهم الروحية وكل ما كتبوه في شأن حياتهم الدينية الباطنة، مع اختلافهم في العرَضيات. فهو الرأس ونحن الأعضاء، وهو الكرمة ونحن الأغصان. ولسنا نحن الأحياء بل هو الحي فينا وهو الذي صار لنا حكمة وبراً وقداسة وفداءً، الذي دمه يطهرنا من كل خطية، والذي فدانا من لعنة الناموس إذ صار لعنة لأجلنا، وحمل خطايانا في جسده على الخشبة، وهو رئيس كهنتنا العظيم الحي إلى الأبد ليشفع فينا. وما أسهل أن نذكر الأدلة من تاريخ حياة الكنيسة الروحية على أن اعتقاد المؤمنين في المسيح في كل عصرٍ هو كما سبق.

  22 - ما هي الاعتراضات على تعليم الكتاب في إيفاء المسيح، وما هو الرد عليها؟
  * (انظر إجابتنا على سؤال 8 من هذا الفصل) ونضيف إليها:
  (1) قولهم إن المسيح البريء لا يجب أن يُعاقب، لأن القاضي يعاقب المذنب فقط، والمسيح بريء من الخطأ ولكنه حمل جُرم الخطية، وعومل معاملة الخاطئ. وهذا ظلم فظيع إن لم يكن مُحالاً، إذ بموجبه يحسب اللَّه الشيء على غير ما هو عليه، فيعتبر البريء مذنباً.. وللرد نقول: يكون هذا الاعتراض في محله لو أُجبر البريء على الاحتمال عن المذنب، ولكن المسيح احتمل القصاص عنا باختياره ورضاه التام. والعقل البشري في كل عصر لم يستغرب وضع البريء بدل المذنب، ولا الذبائح عوضاً عن الخاطئ، ولا بَذْل واحد لأجل كثيرين، للتكفير بالعقاب البدلي. وقد قبل كثيرون صحّة قول الكتاب، وبأنه الطريقة الوحيدة التي تصالح الخطاة مع الإله العادل القدوس. فلا يصح القول إن هذا التعليم يناقض بديهيات العقل أو الضمير، بل هو يوافقهما.

  وزعم كثيرون أن معنى الجُرم هو استحقاق اللوم، وأن الحكم بالقصاص يكون على من يستحقه. فيكون التعليم بالإيفاء والقصاص البدلي أمراً مستحيلاً، لأن الصفات الأخلاقية لا تتحول من واحد إلى آخر. وقد أصاب الذين قالوا إن الإنسان لا يكون صالحاً بصلاح آخر، كما أنه لا يصبح أبيض ببياض آخر. وإن صحّ أن القصاص لا يقع إلا على من يستحقونه بسبب اللوم الشخصي، فالقول بجواز قصاص البريء يناقض الحق. ولكن إذا أُريد بالجُرم في هذا المقام العلاقة بين الخطية والعدل والتزام الخاطئ بإيفاء ما يطلبه العدل بغضّ النظر عن استحقاق اللوم، فليس في طبيعة الإنسان الأخلاقية ولا في طبيعة اللَّه المعلَنة في عنايته وكلمته ما يمنع القول إن هذا الالتزام قد يتحول لأسباب كافية من واحد إلى آخر، أو قد يقوم به واحد مقام آخرين.
  (2) قولهم إن العدل العقابي ليس من صفات اللَّه، فهو لا يطالب بتقديم إيفاءٍ للعدل.. فنجيب: إنه إذا صح هذا الزعم كان الاعتراض قاطعاً لا يُرد. ولكن إذا كان وجوب قصاص الخطية من البديهيات، فمن المحقق أن اللَّه بمقتضى طبيعته لا بد أن يعمل ما يجب عمله. وجميع الناس يعلمون أن حكم اللَّه على الخطاة باستحقاق الموت حكم عادل، وأن الصفح عن الخطية غير ممكن إلا بإيفاء العدل حقه، وأنه وإن لم تكن ذبيحة عن الخطية فلا بد من الدينونة (قارن إجابة سؤال 7 في هذا الفصل). وذلك كله راسخ في القلب البشري، ولا بد من ظهوره في زمنٍ ما بقوةٍ عاملة في الذهن والضمير.
  (3) قولهم إنه لا يمكن وجود الشيء وضده في اللَّه، فلا يمكن اجتماع ما يحمل اللَّه على القصاص (كالعدل) وما يحمله على عدم القصاص (كالمحبة والرحمة) بل كل أعمال اللَّه ناشئة عن مبدأ واحد وهو المحبة. ولأنه إله المحبة يطلب رجوع خلائقه إلى القداسة والسعادة بدون التفات إلى مطلوب العدل.. فنجيب: لا شك أن اللَّه محبة، غير أن المحبة فيه ليست ضعفاً يسوقه إلى عمل ما لا يجوز عمله. فإن كان قصاص الخطية واجباً (كما يقول الضمير وكلمة اللَّه) فليس فيه ما يحمله على تركه، لأن جميع صفاته متوافقة، وتوافقها من نوع الفضل الأخلاقي الذي يؤدي حتماً إلى أن ديان كل الأرض يصنع عدلاً، فيعاقب أو يغفر كما يطلب الفضل الأخلاقي. ثم أن محبة اللَّه لم تمنع هلاك الملائكة الساقطين، ولم تقبل خلاص البشر الساقطين بدون كفارة كافية. وقد ظهرت محبته غير المحدودة في بذل ابنه ليحمل خطايانا وعقابها ويفدينا من لعنة الناموس بشخصه. «في هذا هي المحبة: ليس أننا نحن أحببنا اللَّه، بل أنه هو أحبنا وأرسل ابنه كفارة لخطايانا» (1يو 4: 10). فقوله «كفارة» قول صريح لا يحتمل التغيير.

  (4) قولهم إن تحويل الذنب أو البر من واحد إلى آخر حسب تعليم الكنيسة في الإيفاء غير ممكن.. فنجيب: هذا القول يصح إذا أُريد به تحويل الصفات الأخلاقية من واحد إلى آخر. وأما تحويل الجُرم بمعنى المسؤولية للعدل، وتحويل البر بمعنى ما يوفي العدل حقه فأمر ممكن، كإمكان إيفاء إنسان دين إنسان آخر. والكتاب يعلّمنا أن المسيح ناب عنا في إيفاء ديننا لعدل اللَّه إيفاءً كاملاً، وأن اللَّه أبطل الصك الذي علينا بتسميره إياه بالصليب، فحررنا بذلك تحريراً كاملاً كتحرير المديون إذا أبطل الشرع الصك المكتوب عليه.
  (5) قولهم إن التكفير قول وثني، وزعموا أن اعتقاد التكفير أي احتمال البار بدل المذنب لإرضاء اللَّه من أقوال الوثنيين التي ينفر منها العقل السليم.. فنجيب: إنه لا يصح للإنسان أن يجعل ذوقه أو إحساساته قياساً للحق، لأنه قد يكون التعليم غير موافق لذوقه دون أن يكون ذلك برهاناً على خطأ التعليم، كما يتضح من تسليمنا نحن الخطاة بحقائق كثيرة لا نرضى عنها. والقول بالتكفير ليس أمراً منكراً عند أكثر العقول، لأنه تعليم اليهودية والمسيحية، وهو تعليم عزيز يتوقف عليه الرجاء الوحيد للمذنب. فآلام البار بدل الأثمة من أعظم براهين المحبة «والجود بالنفس أقصى غاية الجود». لذلك تسجد السماوات والأرض أمام الصليب الذي تعلق عليه ابن اللَّه الطاهر، حامل خطايا الناس. وحاشا أن يعتبر الخطاة المفديون الصليب عثرة، فهو الوسيلة التي توفّق بين عدل اللَّه وإظهار محبته للخطاة إلى درجة غير محدودة.
  (6) قولهم إنه لا حاجة إلى إيفاء العدل حقه، فزعموا أن كل ما هو لازم لمصالحة البشر مع اللَّه يتم بقوة المحبة، وأن ما ينبغي عمله هو إقناع العقل بشرّ الخطية وإصلاح الخطاة، وهذان الأمران يتمّان بدون كفارةٍ أو عقابٍ للإثم. وقالوا إن عمل المسيح لم يكن إيفاءً للعدل، ولا كفارة عن الخطية.. وفي الرد على ذلك نقول: (أ) يعلّم الكتاب المقدس أن خلاص البشر يقتضي أكثر من العوامل والتأثيرات الأخلاقية أو إعلان الحق وإثباته. وإن ما يقتضيه هو نفس ما جرى من اتخاذ ابن اللَّه طبيعتنا وقيامه مقام الخطاة وحمله عنهم لعنة الناموس، حتى أمكن بذلك أن يكون اللَّه عادلاً ويبرر الخاطئ. ولأن هذا هو تعليم الكتاب فلا محل لقبول غيره. (ب) هذه الأقوال لا تخالف الكتاب فقط، بل خالية من الفائدة، لأنها لا تسدد احتياجات الإنسان ولا تزيل الشعور بالذنب، مع أن الشعور به أمر عام لا يُستأصل من الإنسان. وكلما زادت النفس استنارة اشتد فيها الشعور بالذنب والألم منه.

  23- ما هو المذهب الصحيح في غاية الكفارة وحقيقتها؟
  * للكفارة غايتان عظيمتان، هما: (أ) إزالة اللعنة التي استولت على البشر بسبب الخطية لينالوا المصالحة مع اللَّه بالكفارة، و(ب) جعلهم شركاء الحياة الروحية بالروح القدس المحيي. وكلتاهما ضروريتان للخلاص، لأن علينا ذنباً ينبغي أن يُزال، ولنا أنفس ميتة بالخطية ينبغي أن تحيا حياة جديدة روحية. وقد قام عمل الفداء حسب تعليم الكتاب وإيمان الكنيسة بهاتين الغايتين. وبمقتضى عمل المسيح يتمّ إيفاء حقيقي غير محدود الاستحقاق في ذاته للعدل الإلهي، كافٍ وافٍ لخلاص شعبه، لأنه عمل لأجلهم وعوضاً عنهم ما لم يستطيعوا عمله لأجل أنفسهم، إذ أوفى عنهم ما يطلبه الناموس، وحمل عنهم العقاب الذي أوجبه عليهم. وبهذا يتصالحون مع اللَّه، ويقبلون الروح القدس، ويصيرون شركاء في حياة المسيح فينالون التجديد والتبرير والتقديس في الزمان الحاضر، ثم الخلاص الأبدي.
  ونتأمل هنا الغايتين المذكورتين آنفاً، لأن لعنة الناموس تُرفع عنا بصيرورة المسيح لعنةً لأجلنا، وبناءً على مصالحتنا مع اللَّه نصير بواسطة الروح شركاء حياة المسيح، فإنه صار لنا براً وقداسة أيضاً، فنتطهر بدمه من الذنب، ونتجدد بروحه حسب صورة اللَّه. وإذا متنا فيه للخطية نحيا فيه للبر، لأن الشركة في موته تُنتج الشركة في حياته.
  ونذكر الآن بالاختصار أهم المذاهب الفاسدة في حقيقة الكفارة، وهما «المذهب الأخلاقي»، و«المذهب السياسي»، تمييزاً لهما عن «المذهب الإيفائي» الذي سبق الكلام عنه.

  24 - ما هو المذهب الأخلاقي في الكفارة؟
  * هذا المذهب ينفي كل معنى التكفير، أي إيفاء العدل بالقصاص البدلي، وينسب كل فاعلية عمل المسيح إلى ما يحدث من التأثير الأخلاقي في قلوب الناس بواسطة صفات المسيح وتعاليمه وأعماله. ولذلك سُمي غالباً مذهب «الكفارة الأخلاقي». وهو مبني على الزعم أنه ليس في اللَّه صفة العدل العقابي، التي تقتضي بالضرورة أنه يعاقب الخطية. ولذلك لا حاجة إلى التكفير لننال، الغفران. ويزعمون أن كل ما يلزم لإعادة الخطاة إلى رضى اللَّه هو انقطاعهم عن الخطية. ولهذا المذهب عدة وجوه:
  (1) ينحصر عمل المسيح في خلاص البشر في تعليمه، فقد أتى بصورة جديدة رفيعة من الديانة، خلَّص بها الناس من ظلام الديانة الوثنية وآثارها الفاسدة.
  (2) فضلاً عن الخير الناشئ عن تعليم المسيح، فإن معظم الخلاص الذي عمله يعود إلى موته، لأنه لا يصحّ أن نصرف النظر عن تعليم الكتاب المقدس أننا نخلص بدم المسيح وصليبه وآلامه. ولذلك قالوا إن المسيح يخلصنا ليس لأنه ذبيحة بل لأنه شهيد. وزعموا أن القصد بموته ختم تعاليمه بدمه، فاستحق لقب «مخلص العالم» لأنه أثبت صدق الحقائق التي علّمها، ولا سيما ما يتعلّق منها بالحياة الآتية ومحبة اللَّه وإرادته أن يغفر الخطية.
  (3) تعتمد قوة المسيح في خلاص الناس على ما أظهره من المحبة وإنكار الذات، لا بتعليمه، ولا بختم تعاليمه بموته. وقال أصحاب هذا الرأي إن هذا هو أعظم الأسباب العاملة في قلوب الناس، وهو أقوى تأثير يليّن قساوة القلب ويجذب الناس إلى اللَّه. فلو لم يخلص الأشرار وينجذبوا بالمحبة التي لا تقتصر على كلام اللطف وأعمال المعروف، بل تمتد إلى كمال إنكار الذات واحتمال جميع آلام هذه الحياة وآلام الموت، لكانوا بدون رجاء، لأنه ليس لهم وسيلة أخرى تؤثر فيهم. ولما كانت محبة المسيح محبة لم يسبقها ولن يعقبها محبة مثلها، كانت تسميته ب«المخلص» هي المناسبة.

  24 - ما هي الاعتراضات على «المذهب الأخلاقي» في الكفارة؟
  * (1) إنه يصرف النظر تماماً عن جوهر تعليم الكتاب المقدس في الكفارة الحقيقية، وإن كان فيه بعض الحق. فهو يسلّم بأن هدف عمل المسيح هو ترجيع الإنسان إلى اللَّه، والقداسة. وأن عمل المسيح أظهر أعظم ما يمكن من المحبة الإلهية، وأن إظهارها هو أعظم العوامل الروحية الفاعلة في قلوب الناس. غير أن الكتاب لا يقتصر على ذلك، بل يعلّم أن المسيح كاهنٌ قدّم نفسه ذبيحة للتكفير عن خطايانا، فحملها في جسده على الخشبة، وصار لعنة لأجلنا، وبذل نفسه فديةً لخلاصنا. ويعلّم أيضاً أن هذا التكفير عن الذنب ضروري قبل المصالحة مع اللَّه وتجديد النفس وتبريرها وتقديسها بالنعمة الإلهية، لأن الخطاة بدونه أموات روحياً، واقعون تحت عقاب الناموس. وما داموا في هذا الموت فهُم تحت اللعنة، فإن كل العوامل الأخلاقية لا تفيدهم شيئاً، كما أن ضوء الشمس في رابعة النهار لا يفيد الأعمى، ووسائط الصحة لا تقيم أحداً من الموت. فرفض هذا المذهب لتعليم الكفارة (أي إيفاء العدل الإلهي) هو رفضٌ لجوهر تعليم الكتاب في خلاص الإنسان.
  (2) إنه لا يطابق ما نحتاج إليه في حال السقوط. فإننا خطاة ومذنبون ومدنَّسون، ولا نقدر أن ننكر شعورنا بالمسؤولية للعدل الإلهي وضرورة إيفائه، كما يستحيل أن ننكر شعورنا بفساد الخطية. فالتكفير عن الخطية ضروري كما أن تقديس النفس ضروري أيضاً، لأن الإنسان في أشد حاجة إلى بر أفضل من بر نفسه، وإلى من يقوم مقامه أمام اللَّه في التكفير عن الخطية وتحصيل الغفران الكامل لجميع ذنوبه وعطية الروح القدس. ولذلك كانت الديانة التي تنفي معنى التكفير، وتنادي بطريقٍ آخر لإزالة الذنب ليست وفق ما نحتاج إليه، وكان المذهب الأخلاقي في الكفارة باطلاً، لأنه يخلو من كل عمل كفاري يُسند إليه الخاطئ رجاءه.
  (3) كل الأدلة السابقة على صدق تعليم الكفارة هي أدلة على فساد المذهب الأخلاقي الذي يغيّر كل طريق الخلاص، لأنه يغيّر علاقتنا بالمسيح من حيث أنه رأسنا ونائبنا. ويغيّر طريق قبولنا لدى اللَّه، فإذا اعتقدنا أن المسيح مُصلِحٌ أو مثال أو معلّم أو شهيد فإننا ننقل حقيقة الديانة المسيحية نقلاً جوهرياً من حال إلى آخر.

  26 - من هو صاحب «المذهب السياسي» في الكفارة، وما هو تعليمه؟
  * صاحبه هو كروشيوس، في القرن 17 وتعليمه:
  (1) لم يأخذ اللَّه في مغفرة الخطية موقف من أخطأنا ضده، بل أخذ موقف الحاكم الأخلاقي. ولا بد أن يكون عمله موافقاً لخير رعيته. وعلى هذا فإنه يطلب خير شعبه، لا عقابهم.
  (2) غاية القصاص هي ردع الناس عن الجرائم وحفظ النظام الأخلاقي، وتقديم أفضل مصالح للجمهور.
  (3) كما أن الحاكم العادل لابد أن يعاقب على الذنوب المرتكبة، هكذا اللَّه لا يغفر خطايا الناس إلا مع إظهار كافٍ لغضبه وعزمه على عقابها. وهذا هو المقصود بآلام المسيح وموته، فإن اللَّه عاقب الخطية فيه ليظهر شرّ الخطية. وكان هذا عظيم التأثير لسبب عظمة مقام المسيح، فإنه بناءً على موته صفح اللَّه للمذنبين التائبين، ورفع العقاب الذي أوجبه الناموس عليهم، مع الموافقة التامة لما تقتضيه أفضل مصالح حكمه.
  (4) العقاب ألم يُجرَى بسبب الخطية، فلا يلزم إجراؤه بسبب استحقاق المذنب الشخصي، ولا بقصد إيفاء العدل، بل يكفي أن يكون بسبب الخطية. ولما كانت آلام المسيح ناشئة عن خطايانا، وقُصد بها جعل الصفح موافقاً لمصلحة حكم اللَّه الأخلاقي، كانت داخلة في معنى العقاب حسب هذا التعريف. ولذلك أمكنه أن يقول إن المسيح احتمل قصاص خطايانا، لأن آلامه كانت مثالاً لما تستحقه الخطية.
  (5) جوهر الكفارة هو إظهار غضب اللَّه على الخطية بواسطة آلام المسيح وموته، فقد قصد بها تعليمنا أن الخطية عند اللَّه تستحق العقاب، ولذلك لا ينجو المصرّون على خطاياهم من القصاص الذي يستحقونه. فحسب هذا المذهب يكون عمل المسيح تعليمياً فقط بالمثال أن اللَّه يكره الخطية. وما الصليب إلا إشارة إلى ذلك.

  27 - ما هي الاعتراضات على «المذهب السياسي» في الكفارة؟
  * (1) إنه مبني على سوء فهم حقيقة القصاص، لأنه يزعم أن القصد الخاص بالقصاص هو خير المجتمع، فإذا أمكن الحصول على أفضل فائدة للجمهور بدونه فلا داعي له! ولكننا نقول إن الألم لخير الآخرين أو لخير المتألم ليس قصاصاً. فإن بتر العضو المهشم ليس من باب القصاص، وكذلك آلام الشهداء (ولو كان فيها خير الكنيسة والعالم). فلم تكن آلام بولس الكثيرة الدائمة قصاصاً، وإن كانت عظيمة الفائدة. وهكذا آلام المسيح إذا لم تكن على سبيل الحكم القضائي حسب مقتضى العدل لا يكون فيها ما يظهر كره اللَّه للخطية.
  والحكم على المجُرم لا يكون من باب القصاص إلا إذا أُجري ليوفي العدل حقه. قيل إن قاضياً قال مرة لمذنب: «حُكم عليك بالنفي لا لأنك سرقت المال، بل لأجل ردع الناس عن السرقة». ولا يخفى ما في هذا الحكم من ضررٍ لأخلاق الجمهور، لأن كل التأثير الأخلاقي الناشئ عن القصاص يعود إلى عدالته. ومن تألم لأجل خير الآخرين فهو شهيد، لا أثيم تحت حكم العدل. وقد بني كل المذهب السياسي في الكفارة على هذا المبدأ الفاسد، لأنه لا يجوز القصاص إلا لخير الآخرين. فإذا أمكن الحصول على هذا الخير بدون القصاص لم يبق داعٍ إليه ولا مانع عن الصفح. ومن الواضح أنه إذا كان المبدأ الأول الأساسي في المذهب فاسداً، كان كل المذهب فاسداً تبعاً لذلك.
  (2) هذا المذهب يناقض أحكام الناس الأخلاقية البديهية، لأن ضمير كل إنسان يشهد عليه بأنه خاطئ يستحق القصاص، لا لأجل خير الآخرين بل جزاءً لسوء عمله. فإذا لم يكن مذنباً لم يحق عليه القصاص. وإذا كان مذنباً فليس من حقه أن نسامحه، بل أن نوفي العدل حقه. كما أن هذه هي شهادة ضمير كل إنسان بالنظر إلى خطاياه، وبالنظر إلى خطايا غيره. فإذا حدث ذنب عظيم حكم الناس في الحال بوجوب عقاب الذين ارتكبوه، فإن خير الجمهور يقتضي قصاص المذنب. لكن ذلك من الفوائد العرَضية لا الغاية الخاصة المقصودة بالقصاص الذي يعود كل تأثيره الأخلاقي إلى أنه يحكم به بناءً على سوء العمل، لا على خير المجتمع. لأنه لو كان خير المجتمع هو المقصد الأصلي لخرج القصاص عن حقيقته، وفقد بالضرورة التأثير الأخلاقي الخاص به. وعلى هذا يكون المذهب الذي يغفل البديهيات العقلية غير موافق لحالنا، ولا يستطيع أبداً أن يقنع ضمائرنا. فإن القصاص هو من ضروريات حكم اللَّه العادل لأننا نعلم أننا نستحقه. وإذا لم يحمله المسيح بدلنا وجب أن نحمله نحن. وإذا لم يكفر عن الخطية لا بد من الدينونة المخيفة.
  (3) كل ما ذكرناه من أدلة على وجود صفة العدل العقابي في اللَّه، وأن عدله لا يناقض صلاحه، هي أيضاً أدلة قاطعة على فساد المذهب السياسي في الكفارة. فالقول إن السعادة هي الخير الأعظم، والفضيلة هي الرغبة في تسبيب كل ما يمكن من السعادة ضعفت منزلته في مدارس الفلسفة، ووجب نفيه من مدارس اللاهوت، لأن الفضيلة تقوم بطلب القداسة لا السعادة، والقول بعدم وجود فرق أصلي جوهري بين الحلال والحرام يخالف طبيعتنا الأخلاقية. ولا يسلم أحد بأن الحلال هو ما يوافق رغبات صاحبه، وأن الحرام هو ما لا يوافقه، بغضّ النظر عن الضمير (انظر فصل 12 س 58 و64 و65).
  (4) هذا المذهب يخالف أقوال الكتاب، لأنه ورد فيه مراراً أن المسيح كاهن وذبيحة وكفارة وبَدَل ونائب عن الخطاة، أي أنه قام مقامهم في حمل لعنة الناموس أو عقابه عنهم. وأما القائلون بهذا المذهب فأنكروا تلك الأقوال أو فسروها تفسيراً فاسداً.
  (5) هذا المذهب كالمذهب الأخلاقي في الكفارة، فاسد لأنه ناقص. فقد قُصد بعمل المسيح حث الخطاة على الرجوع إلى اللَّه، والتأثير في عقول كل الخلائق الناطقة لإقناعهم بشرّ الخطية وردّهم عن ارتكابها. غير أن القصد الأصلي منه هو غير ذلك، فإن هذا التأثير الأخلاقي في الخاطئ وفي جميع الخلائق العاقلة ناشئ عن أن عمل المسيح إيفاءٌ لعدل اللَّه، وأنه من أعظم الأدلة على أن الخطية لا تُغفر بلا كفارة كافية.

  28 - لأجل مَن مات المسيح كفارة؟
  * بحثنا هذه المسألة في فصل 29 وأثبتنا أن كفارة المسيح عامة، على أن المختارين فقط ينالون الخلاص بها. ولكن هذه النتيجة ليست من حصر الكفارة في عدد محدد من الناس، بل من تخصيص فوائدها للمؤمنين الذين يقبلونها (تي 2: 6 و4: 10 وعب 2: 9 ويو 1: 29 و3: 17 و12: 47 و2كو 5: 14، 15 و1يو 2:2). والقول بعموم كفارة المسيح يوافق كل ما يعلمنا الكتاب المقدس من صفات اللَّه، ولا سيما رحمته ونعمته، وغاية موت المسيح. وكذلك يؤثر في قلوب الناس تأثيراً حسناً حتى يجذبهم إلى اللَّه، ويجعلهم بلا عذر إذا رفضوا وسائط الخلاص لأنها معدَّة من أجلهم.
  29 - ما هي أخص نتائج الكفارة في علاقتها باللَّه وبالبشر؟
  * للكفارة نتائج عظيمة في إظهار صفات اللاهوت، ولا سيما كمال المحبة والقداسة والعدل في الثالوث الأقدس، وفي إثبات حكم اللَّه الأخلاقي وبيان أركانه، وفي فتح باب المصالحة بين اللَّه القدوس والإنسان الخاطئ، وفي إنقاذ الإنسان من عبودية الخطية وإعداده للحياة الأبدية في حضرة خالقه. ولذلك كان للكفارة أعظم أهمية وأرفع شأن في الديانة المسيحية، وهي موضوع الشكر والحمد وأساس الرجاء والسلام، والواسطة الوحيدة الفعالة للخلاص عند جميع المؤمنين الحقيقيين.

  30 - ما هي الأدلة على أن المسيح شفيعنا؟
  * (1) مشابهة عمل رئيس الكهنة في النظام القديم لعمل المسيح، فإن رئيس الكهنة في ذلك النظام كان يأخذ في يوم الكفارة (بعد ما يقدم الذبائح عن الخطية في الدار الخارجية) دم الحيوانات ومجمرة فيها بخور موقَد، ويدخل إلى ما وراء الحجاب ويرش الدم على الغطاء ويقدمه للَّه. كذلك المسيح بعدما قدم نفسه على الصليب ذبيحةً عن خطايانا، اجتاز السماوات ليظهر هناك أمام اللَّه لأجلنا. ولهذا السبب سُمي «خادم المسكن الحقيقي» الذي نصبه الرب لا الإنسان، فهو يمارس الآن وظيفة كاهن في السماء، حيث هو حيٌ إلى الأبد يشفع فينا.
  (2) نصوص الكتاب الدالة على شفاعة المسيح: (أ) يظهر المسيح أمام وجه اللَّه لأجلنا (عب 9: 24) ويقدم نفسه أمام اللَّه بالنيابة عنا، بمعنى أنه وسيط تمم عمله لأجلنا يدافع عنا أمام عرش اللَّه، ولذلك كان ظهوره أمام اللَّه شفاعة دائمة فعالة في شعبه، تأتيهم بجميع بركات الفداء الذي صنعه. (ب) يشفع فينا (رو 8: 34 وعب 7: 25) ويسأل اللَّه من أجلنا (يو 17: 9). (ج) تسميته بالباراكليت، بمعنى الشفيع (ايو 2: 1) والمعزي (يو 14: 16) أي المستغاث. وعلى ذلك فمعناها العام: المغيث، بغضّ النظر عن نوع الإغاثة. ولما كان المجرمون الجهلاء المخذولون المدعوون للمحاكمة يحتاجون فوق كل شيء إلى من يحامي عنهم، ويعمل ما يمكنه ليطلقهم، كان هذا هو المعنى الخاص المقصود بتسمية المسيح بالشفيع. فهو الوكيل المدافع عنا، الذي يقف في محكمة اللَّه ليدافع عنا ويقدم عمل طاعته وآلامه لتبريرنا، ويجري وساطته المبنية على أنه ابن اللَّه الذي يُسر به الآب ويستجيب له دائماً، وعلى إكماله جميع شروط عهد الفداء، فيحصل لشعبه على كل الخير الذي يحتاجون إليه. ولذلك تظهر شفاعة المسيح على الخصوص في الآيات التي موضوعها التبرير والمحاكمة (انظر رو 8: 34 و1يو 2: 1).
  31 - ما هي حقيقة شفاعة المسيح؟
  * قال بعض اللاهوتيين إن المقصود في الكتاب المقدس بشفاعة المسيح هو دوام وساطته وعمله في خلاص شعبه. وقال غيرهم إن شفاعته فينا تجري في السماء بالكلام الشفاهي حقيقة. والصواب أنها تتضمن جملة أمور:
  (1) إنه يظهر أمام اللَّه لأجلنا بناءً على أنه ذبيحةٌ عن خطايانا، ورئيس كهنتنا، وأننا ننال مغفرة خطايانا وعطية الروح القدس وكل خير نحتاج إليه بناءً على عمله.
  (2) إنه يحمينا من حكم الناموس وشكايات إبليس.
  (3) إنه قدم نفسه ضامناً لنا ليوفي ما يطلبه الناموس.
  (4) إنه يقدم إلى اللَّه أشخاص المفديين بتقديس صلواتهم وكل خدمتهم، ويجعلها مقبولة عند اللَّه بواسطة استحقاقاته.
  32 - مَن هم الذين يشفع المسيح فيهم؟
  * قال المسيح «لست أسأل من أجل العالم.. بل من أجل الذين أعطيتني» (يو 17: 9، 20) فيظهر من ذلك أن شفاعته باعتبارها قسماً من كهنوته محصورة في الذين يقبلونه كاهناً لهم، وهو ينوب عنهم في عهد الفداء. وهذا الأمر ظاهر من حقيقة الكهنوت، ومن كلامه الصريح، ومن أن شفاعته فعالة بلا ريب لأن الآب يسمعه دائماً. فلو شفع في الجميع لخلصوا لا محالة، وهو خلاف الواقع.

  33 - ما هي الأدلة على خطأ تعليم شفاعة القديسين؟
  * قارن ما قلناه عن وساطة المسيح في فصل 32. ثم نقول إن الوسيط بين اللَّه والناس واحد فقط وهو المسيح، وإن الكاهن العظيم الذي لا نقدر أن نقترب إلى اللَّه إلا به هو واحد (المسيح) وإن الشفاعة هي وظيفة الكاهن. فيلزم أن المسيح شفيعنا الوحيد، وأن كل المؤمنين ملوك وكهنة للَّه على معنى يوافق أن المسيح وحده ملكنا وكاهننا، فيصحّ القول بشفاعة القديسين بعضهم لأجل بعض، بمعنى لا يناقض أن المسيح شفيعنا الوحيد، فيصلي المؤمنون بعضهم لأجل بعض ولأجل جميع الناس. فيكون المقصود بشفاعة القديسين هو الصلاة، وأما شفاعة المسيح فهي عمل قانوني لا يستطيع من يقوم به إلا من استطاع القيام بوظيفته. لأنه كما كان في العهد القديم يقدر كل إسرائيلي أن يصلي لأجل إخوته، ولكن لم يستطع أحد أن يدخل إلى ما وراء الحجاب ويتوسط قانونياً عن الشعب إلا رئيس الكهنة، هكذا في العهد الجديد يجب أن يُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض، ولكن لا يستطيع أحد أن يظهر أمام اللَّه عنا بناءً على أنه شفيع كهنوتي لنا، ويقدم استحقاقاته لاستجابة صلواته لأجل شعبه، إلا المسيح وحده.
  أما الأدلة على خطأ شفاعة القديسين فكثيرة، نكتفي بذكر خمسة منها:
  (1) بناؤه على توهُّم رتبة من البشر لا وجود لها في الحقيقة، هم الذين يُقال إنهم الآن في السماء لسبب استحقاقاتهم، وفي الملائكة. وليس للكنيسة سلطان في مثل هذا الحكم، ولا يحق لها أن تكتب في سفر الأرواح الممجدة من تشاء. 
  (2) تأديته إلى عبادة الأصنام بالفعل، لأن عبادة الأصنام هي نسبة الصفات الإلهية إلى مخلوق، وتقديم شيء من العبادة والكرامة الخاصة باللَّه إلى مخلوقٍ. ويخطئ الذين يعتقدون أن القديسين حاضرون في كل زمان ومكان، وقادرون على استماع الصلوات المقدمة لهم واستجابتها.
  (3) إنه يحط من شأن المسيح الوسيط الوحيد والشفيع الفريد الكافي بين اللَّه والناس، والمستعد دائماً لأن يسمع ويستجيب صلوات شعبه. فاتّخاذنا وسطاء أو شفعاء آخرين يقتربون إلى اللَّه عنا دليل على اعتقادنا شيئاً من النقص في المسيح، ومساواةً لعمل الشفعاء مع عمل المسيح!
  (4) مناقضته لتعليم الكتاب المقدس لأنه يُبنى على أن للقديسين قدرة عند اللَّه بسبب استحقاقاتهم الشخصية. والكتاب المقدس يقول أن ليس لأحدٍ من البشر أمام اللَّه حق أو استحقاق في خلاص نفسه، وبالتالي لا يكون له حق أو استحقاق في خلاص غيره.
  (5) إنه من باب الخرافات التي تحط من شأن الإنسان. فالخرافة عبارة عن التصديق بلا برهان. واستشفاع القديسين مبني على التسليم به بلا برهان من الكتاب المقدس، فهو دعاءٌ يتوهّمه المصلي نافعاً وهو ليس كذلك. وهو يحط من شأن الإنسان لأنه يحوّل نظره من الخالق إلى المخلوق، ويسوقه إلى الاتكال على ذراع بشرية عوضاً عن قوة المسيح، فيحوّل قلوب الشعب وثقتهم عن المسيح إلى الذين لا يستطيعون أن يسمعوا ولا أن يخلِّصوا.

* *الفصل السادس والثلاثون*

*وظيفة المسيح الملكية*


*1 - هل أقام اللَّه ملكوتاً في العالم، وما قولك فيه؟*
** اللَّه هو الحاكم المطلق على جميع الخلائق، لأنه خالق الكون وحافظه، وغير محدود في ذاته وكماله، وهو يمارس سلطانه على العالم المادي بواسطة القوانين الطبيعية التي وضعها، وعلى المخلوقات التي تأتمر بشرائعه الأخلاقية. ولما عصى البشر سلطان اللَّه العادل صاروا قسماً من ملكوت الظلمة تحت رياسة إبليس، وذلك منذ سقوط آدم إلى الآن. فقصد اللَّه بنعمته ورحمته أن يخلِّصهم من عواقب السقوط، فأعلن لهم مجيء فادٍ يبيد قوة إبليس، وأقام في الحال ملكوتاً مضاداً لملكوت الشر، مؤلَّفاً من الذين اختارهم من العالم وردَّهم إلى طاعته بواسطة تجديد الروح القدس. وكان ذلك الملكوت في أول الأمر هو بيوت شعب اللَّه، كل بيتٍ تقيٍ كنيسةً رأسه كاهنها، وبقي كذلك إلى زمن إبراهيم.*

*وأقام اللَّه عهداً مع إبراهيم أب المؤمنين ومع نسله، ليمنع انتشار عبادة الأصنام، ويصون معرفة الحق، ويجمع مختاريه، ويجهز الطريق لمجيء الفادي الموعود به، فجعلهم ملكوته المنظور، وائتمنهم على إعلاناته. وفي هذا العهد وعد كل الذين يؤمنون بمواعيده ويطيعونه بالحياة الأبدية.*
*ولما أخرج موسى بني إسرائيل من مصر صاروا جماعة تحت رياسة اللَّه الخاصة، وانتظمت شريعتهم وعبادتهم وخدمتهم الدينية، ليُبقوا معرفة مقاصد اللَّه في الخلاص ويبيّنوا كيفية إتمامها، ويعلنوا مجيء المسيح، نسل إبراهيم الموعود به، بركةً لشعوب الأرض، ويعلنوا صفاته ووظائفه وعمله.*
*كان ملكوت اللَّه إذاً في العالم منذ سقوط آدم إلى الآن، وهو مؤلَّفٌ من الذين يعترفون أن اللَّه هو الإله الواحد الحي الحقيقي، ويعبدونه ويحبونه ويطيعونه. فالملكوت دائماً نور العالم وحياته، والملح الذي يصلحه، والخميرة التي يختمر بها. وغاية اللَّه في كل معاملاته مع البشر، وتجسد ابنه الأزلي هي جمع شعبه في هذا الملكوت وإكماله إلى النهاية، فقد وُلد المسيح ليكون ملكاً، وعاش ومات وقام من الموت ليكون رباً للذين أعطاه إياهم الآب.*
*2 - بماذا يمتاز سلطان المسيح باعتباره وسيطاً عن سلطانه باعتباره إلهاً؟*
** سلطان المسيح باعتبار لاهوته من مقتضيات طبيعته الإلهية، فلم يأخذه من أحد. وهو مطلق أبدي غير متغير. أما سلطانه باعتباره وسيطاً فأخذه من الآب جزاء طاعته وآلامه إتماماً لعمل الفداء، وهو سلطان خاص بوساطته لخلاص شعبه، وبهذا السلطان أجرى مقتضيات الفداء، وتمّم عهد النعمة. وهو سلطان خاص به باعتباره إلهاً وإنساناً معاً، ووسيطاً بين اللَّه والبشر، لا باعتبار لاهوته فقط.*
*3 - ما معنى أن المسيح ملك؟*
** قلنا إن ملكوت اللَّه كان منذ خلق الإنسان. ولما كان كل ما يتعلق به قبل مجيء المسيح استعداداً فقط، قيل في العهد القديم إن المسيح ملك سيقيم مملكة تنتهي فيها أخيراً سائر الممالك. ولذلك كان من ألقابه «الرب» ومعناه المالك والمتسلط. فإذا استعمل هذا اللقب للَّه أو للمسيح كان المعنى المالك أو المتسلط المطلق. فالمسيح هو ربنا لأنه الإله المتجسد، علاوة على حقوقه وسلطانه علينا باعتباره إلهاً ونحن له لأنه اشترانا بدمه، وقد أقامه اللَّه ملكاً على صهيون جبل قدسه.*
*4 - ما هي أدلة العهد القديم على أن المسيح ملك؟*
** أدلته: إنه «شيلون» الذي له يكون خضوع الشعوب (تك 49: 10) وإنه هو الذي قيل فيه «يبرز كوكب من يعقوب ويقوم قضيب (صولجان) من إسرائيل» (عد 24: 17). وأقام اللَّه عهداً مع داود بقوله «ويأمن بيتك ومملكتك إلى الأبد أمامك. كرسيك يكون ثابتاً إلى الأبد» (2صم 7: 16). وإنجازاً لهذا الوعد تنبأ إشعياء بأن العذراء تلد ابناً وتدعو اسمه عمانوئيل (إش 7: 14) «تكون الرياسة على كتفه، ويُدعى اسمه عجيباً مشيراً إلهاً قديراً، أباً أبدياً رئيس السلام. لنمو رياسته، وللسلام لا نهاية على كرسي داود وعلى مملكته ليثبتها ويعضدها بالحق والبر من الآن إلى الأبد. غيرة رب الجنود تصنع هذا» (إش 9: 6، 7). وقال اللَّه في مز 2: 6، 8، 9 مشيراً للمسيح «مسحتُ ملكي على صهيون جبل قدسي.. اسألني فأعطيك الأمم ميراثاً لك وأقاصي الأرض ملكاً لك. تحطمهم بقضيبٍ من حديد مثل إناء خزافٌ تكسرهم». وكل ما جاء في مز 45 و72 و110 هو في شأن مُلك المسيح. وقيل في دانيال «مثل ابن إنسان أتى وجاء إلى القديم الأيام فقرّبوه قدامه، فأُعطي سلطاناً ومجداً وملكوتاً، لتتعبّد له كل الشعوب والأمم والألسنة. سلطانه سلطان أبدي ما لن يزول، وملكوته ما لا ينقرض» (دا 7: 13، 14). وقال ميخا «أما أنت يا بيت لحم أفراتة وأنت صغيرة أن تكوني بين ألوف يهوذا، فمنكِ يخرج لي الذي يكون متسلطاً على إسرائيل، ومخارجه منذ القديم منذ أيام الأزل» (مي 5: 2). وقال زكريا معزياً الشعب بعد السبي «ابتهجي جداً يا ابنة صهيون. اهتفي يا بنت أورشليم. هوذا ملكك يأتي إليك. هو عادل ومنصور وديع، وراكب على حمار وعلى جحش ابن أتان» (زك 9:9). وكما كان كهنوت النظام القديم وذبائحه وأنبياؤه رموزاً إلى وظيفتَي المسيح النبوية والكهنوتية، هكذا كان ملوك إسرائيل رموزاً إلى وظيفته الملكية وكان النظام الإلهي تحت رياسة اللَّه في العهد الموسوي رمزاً إلى النظام الروحي تحت رياسة المسيح في العهد المسيحي.*
*5 - ما هي أدلة العهد الجديد على أن المسيح ملك؟*
** ذُكر مُلك المسيح في العهد الجديد تتميماً لما سبق من النبوات بمجيئه. قال الملاك جبرائيل لمريم العذراء لما أعلن لها قرب ميلاده «ستحبلين وتلدين ابناً وتسمّينه يسوع. هذا يكون عظيماً وابن العلي يُدعى، ويعطيه الرب الإله كرسي داود أبيه، ويملك على بيت يعقوب إلى الأبد، ولا يكون لمُلكه نهاية» (لو 1: 31-33) وأعدَّ يوحنا المعمدان الشعب لمجيء المسيح بقوله «توبوا لأنه قد اقترب ملكوت السموات» (مت 3: 2). وبشر المسيح نفسهُ عند شروعه في خدمته الشخصية في كل مكان ببشارة ملكوت اللَّه (مر 1: 14) وكان كثير من تعليمه لإظهار حقيقة الملكوت الذي جاء ليقيمه (لو 32: 2 ويو 1: 49 وأع 2: 33، 36 و10: 36 وعب 1: 3 و7: 2 و12: 2 ورؤ 15: 3 و17: 14 و19: 16 وأف 1: 20-22 و1بط 3: 22 وفي 2: 9، 10). فلا شك أن المسيح حسب الكتاب ملك ويجب اعتباره كذلك.*

*6 - في أي وقت تولى المسيح المُلك قانونياً؟*
** نؤمن أن المسيح وإن كان وسيطاً منذ سقوط الإنسان، إلا أنه لم يتولَّ المُلك علناً ويملك قانونياً إلا منذ صعوده بعد القيامة ليجلس عن يمين الآب. ومما يبرهن صحة هذا الرأي نبوات العهد القديم بأن ملكوته آتٍ (مز 2: 6 وإر 23: 5 وإش 9: 6 ودا 2: 44) وإعلان العهد الجديد أنه أتى في مجيئه الأول وأسّس ملكوته، وصعد ليأخذ المُلك، كما يتبيّن من قول المعمدان إن ملكوت السماء قد اقترب، ومن قول المسيح نفسه إن ملكوت اللَّه قد حضر. وزعم قوم من القائلين بمجيء المسيح ليملك شخصياً على الأرض مدة ألف سنة أنه لم يأخذ ملكه بعد، ولن يأخذه إلى أن يأتي منظوراً ليجلس ملكاً على كرسي المُلك في أورشليم (انظر فصل 40).*
*7 - ما هي المعاني المختلفة لكلمة «ملكوت» في الكتاب المقدس؟*
** للكلمة اليونانية المترجمة «ملكوت» أو «مملكة» أو «مُلك» في الكتاب المقدس ثلاثة معانٍ: (1) السلطان أو السلطة الخاصة بالملوك. (2) الخاضعون لهذا السلطان. فإن المملكة عند البشر هي الجماعة أو البلاد التي يتولى الملك أمرها. ويسمّي العهد الجديد الذين يعترفون بمُلك المسيح عليهم «مملكته». (3) ما ينشأ عن إجراء السلطان الملكي من خضوع اختياري لهذا السلطان، وهذا المعنى مجازي. فالمعنى الأول هو المقصود بالقول إن المسيح أُعطي ملكوتاً أو سلطاناً، وبقوله «ليأتِ ملكوتك» وقول الملاك «لا يكون لملكه نهاية». والمعنى الثاني هو المقصود بالقول إن الناس يدخلون ملكوت المسيح أو يخرجون منه. والمعنى الثالث هو المقصود بالقول إن الناس يرثون ملكوت اللَّه أو يتمتعون به أو يطلبونه أو يفضّلونه على الكنز المخفى، ولذلك قيل إنه قائم بالبر والسلام والفرح في الروح القدس (رو 14: 17). فهذه جميعها من نتائج ملك المسيح. وجاءت كلمة ملكوت في العهد الجديد بهذا المعنى نحو 137 مرة، منها عشرٌ في الأناجيل وعشرون في الرسائل. ولم يوصف هذا الملكوت بأنه كنيسة إلا مرة واحدة في الأناجيل و88 مرة في الرسائل وسفر الرؤيا. فيتضح من ذلك أن الملكوت الذي كان المسيح مزمعاً أن يؤسسه كان الموضوع العظيم في الأناجيل، وأنه بعد تأسيسه وتنظيمه (أي جعله كنيسة) كان الموضوع العظيم في الرسائل بعد صعود المسيح وحلول الروح القدس في يوم الخمسين.*

*8 - ما هي أسماء الملكوت في الكتاب المقدس؟*
** هي «ملكوت المسيح» و«ملكوت ابن اللَّه» لأن المسيح تولى تدبيره، وفُوِّض السلطان الملكي عليه. و«ملكوت اللَّه» لأن المسيح هو اللَّه، ولأنه الملكوت الذي أقامه اللَّه على الأرض تمييزاً له عن ممالك البشر. و«ملكوت السموات» لأن ملكه ساكن في السماء، ولأنه روحي سماوي، ولأنه سيكمل في السماء. وقد سُمي أيضاً بأسماء مختلفة بالنظر إلى ممارسة المسيح سلطانه الملكي فيه، كملكوت السلطة وملكوت النعمة وملكوت الرئاسة الكنسيّة وملكوت المجد السماوي. وهذه سنذكرها الآن بالتفصيل.*
*9 - ما معنى ملكوت السلطة؟*
** للمسيح ما يسميه اللاهوتيون «ملكوت السلطة أو القوة» إشارة إلى سلطانه على الكون، ويريدون بذلك أنه باعتباره إلهاً وإنساناً معاً ووسيطاً بين اللَّه والناس قد دُفع إليه كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الأرض (مت 28: 18). قال المرنم إن اللَّه قصد أن يكون كل شيء تحت قدمي الإنسان (مز 8: 6) وقال الرسول إن اللَّه أكمل هذا القصد في ارتفاع المسيح، إذ «أقامه من الأموات وأجلسه عن يمينه في السماويات فوق كل رياسة وسلطان وقوة وسيادة وكل اسم يُسمَّى ليس في هذا الدهر فقط بل في المستقبل أيضاً، وأخضع كل شيء تحت قدميه، وإياه جعل رأساً فوق كل شيء للكنيسة» (أف 1: 20-22). وجاء هذا الأمر في قول الرسول إنه لما وُضع كل شيء تحت قدمي المسيح لم يستثنِ من هذا الخضوع إلا الذي أَخضع له الكل (1كو 15: 27). وإنه إذ أخضع الكل (أي الكون) له لم يترك شيئاً غير خاضعٍ له (عب 2: 8). وهذا السلطان العام يتضمنه جلوس المسيح عن يمين اللَّه. فالمسيح المعادل للَّه وقد أخذ صورة العبد رفعه اللَّه وأعطاه اسماً فوق كل اسمٍ، لتجثو باسم المسيح كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومن على الأرض ومن تحت الأرض (في 2: 9، 10) وهذا القول شامل، لأن «كل من في السماء وعلى الأرض وتحت الأرض» يعم كل الخلائق الناطقة. والذي تجثو له كل ركبةٍ هو يسوع، لا باعتباره الكلمة الأزلي، بل باعتباره الإله المتأنِّس (يو 1: 14) وهم يعترفون أنه الرب، أي ربهم وملكهم. وبهذا المعنى نفسه قال الرسول إن اللَّه جعل الابن وارثاً لكل شيء (عب 1: 2). وباعتبار هذا السلطان على الكون سُمّي المسيح «رب الأرباب وملك الملوك» أي الذي له كل سلطان على قوات السماء والأرض.*

*10 - كيف يُجري المسيح هذا السلطان العام؟*
** يُجريه بالعناية بكنيسته، فيرسل الملائكة لخدمة ورثة الخلاص، ويضبط ويقيِّد الرؤساء والسلاطين وولاة العالم وأجناد الشر الروحية (أف 6: 12) ويدبِّر جميع أمور الشعوب والأفراد، ويرتب كل الحوادث المتعلّقة بشعبه أفراداً وبكنيسته إجمالاً لأجل هذه الغاية. ويقول الرسول بولس إن عناية المسيح الضابطة تدبّره في جميع سبله.*
*فالمسيح الآن هو إله العناية، وهو الذي يضبط الكون. وهذا السلطان أو هذا الملكوت يدوم إلى أن تتم غايته، ويُخضِع جميع أعداء المسيح وكل أنواع الشر والموت، ثم يسلم هذا المُلك للَّه الآب. وينتهي سلطان المسيح على العالم باعتباره الوسيط بين اللَّه والناس (1كو 15: 24). ونستنتج من أف 1: 10 وكو 1: 20 عموم رئاسة المسيح على الأرضيات والسماويات معاً.*
*11 - ما معنى ملكوت النعمة؟*
** هو ملكوت المسيح الروحي، وهو غير ملكوت السلطة. وله جانبان: (1) علاقة المسيح بشعبه الحقيقي أفراداً وإجمالاً، أي الكنيسة غير المنظورة. و(2) علاقته بالكنيسة المنظورة أي جماعة الذين يعترفون بأنهم شعبه. وبناءً على ذلك هو ملك كل نفس مؤمنة لأنه ينقلها من ملكوت الظلمة ويُخضعها لنفسه ويتسلط فيها ويملك عليها روحياً. ويعترف كل مؤمن أن المسيح هو ملكه وذو السلطان المطلَق عليه وربّ حياته الظاهرة والباطنة، ويسلم إليه عقله وضميره وقلبه تسليماً كاملاً، ويعبده ويحبه ويطيعه ويحتمي به من جميع الأعداء المنظورة وغير المنظورة، ويتكل عليه طالباً العون في زمن الحاجة راجياً منه النصرة الأخيرة. والخلاصة أن المسيحي أمين للمسيح ضابط حياته، فيتصرّف كجندي صالح للمسيح، وينفِق ويُنفَق في خدمته وفي توسيع ملكوته.*

*12 - ما هي شروط الدخول في هذا الملكوت الروحي؟*
** هي التوبة والإيمان والتجديد الداخلي، كما يتضح من قول المسيح «إن كان أحد لا يولد من الماء والروح لا يقدر أن يدخل ملكوت اللَّه» (يو 3: 5) وقوله «إن لم ترجعوا وتصيروا مثل الأولاد فلن تدخلوا ملكوت السموات» (مت 18: 3). ومن شروطه أيضاً طهارة الحياة. قال الرسول إن الظالمين لا يرثون ملكوت اللَّه (1كو 6: 9، 10). وأيضاً إن الذين يرتكبون الزنا والعهارة والنجاسة والدعارة وعبادة الأوثان والسحر والعداوة والخصام والغيرة والسخط والتحزب والشقاق والبدعة والحسد والقتل والسُّكر والبَطر وأمثال هذه لا يرثون ملكوت اللَّه (غل 5: 19-21).*
*ويعلّمنا الكتاب أيضاً أن مجرد الاعتراف الشفاهي غير كافٍ للدخول في هذا الملكوت. قال المسيح «ليس كل من يقول لي: يا رب، يا رب، يدخل ملكوت السموات» (مت 7: 21). ولا الصرامة في ممارسة الفرائض والطقوس، فقد قال المسيح «إن لم يزد بركم على الكتبة والفريسيين لن تدخلوا ملكوت السموات» (مت 5: 20) وقول الرسول «لأن اليهودي في الظاهر ليس يهودياً، ولا الختان الذي في اللحم ختاناً» (رو 2: 28). «لأنه في المسيح يسوع لا الختان ينفع شيئاً ولا الغرلة» (غل 5: 6). «الذي مثاله يخلِّصنا نحن الآن أي المعمودية، لا إزالة وسخ الجسد، بل سؤال ضمير صالح عن اللَّه» (1بط 3: 21). ولا عضوية الكنيسة المنظورة حسب قول المعمدان «لا تفتكروا أن تقولوا في أنفسكم إن لنا إبراهيم أباً» (مت 3: 9). وقول الرسول «ليس جميع الذين من إسرائيل هم إسرائيليون» (رو 9: 6). وعلى هذا فإن ملكوت المسيح هو جماعة روحية مؤلَّفة من الذين هم في الباطن شعبه بالحقيقة.*
*
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2011)

*13 - ماذا تطلبه أحكام هذا الملكوت الروحي؟*
**  (1) الإيمان بالمسيح. وهو الاعتقاد القلبي أنه ابن اللَّه ومخلِّص العالم،  وتسليم القلب له والاتكال عليه بناءً على أنه نبيُّنا وكاهننا وملكنا، وهو  الأمر الأول المطلوب والأعظم. وتتحد بهذا الإيمان المحبة الفائقة حسب قول  المسيح «من أحب أباً أو أماً أكثر مني فلا يستحقني. ومن أحب ابناً أو ابنة  أكثر مني فلا يستحقني.. من وجد حياته يضيعها، ومن أضاع حياته من أجلي  يجدها» (مت 10: 37، 39). «إن كان أحد يأتي إليَّ ولا يبغض أباه وأمه  وامرأته وأولاده وإخوته وأخواته حتى نفسه أيضاً، فلا يقدر أن يكون لي  تلميذاً» (لو 14: 26) وقول الرسول «إن كان أحد لا يحب الرب يسوع فليكن  أناثيما. ماران أثا» (1كو 16: 22). وتتعلق بهذه المحبة الفائقة كل العواطف  الدينية الأخرى، فيطلب من المسيحيين أن يعبدوا المسيح (1كو 1: 2) ويكرموه  كما يكرمون الآب (يو 5: 23) ويؤمنوا به كما يؤمنون باللَّه (يو 14: 1).  فالذي يرفض عبادة المسيح باعتباره اللَّه الذي ظهر في الجسد يذنب كمن يرفض  عبادة اللَّه باعتباره الإله الواحد الحي الحقيقي. فهو في الحالين يخالف  ناموس الملكوت الأساسي، ويستحق أن ُيُقطع كمذنب. ولكن إذا اعترفنا أن  المسيح هو ربنا وإلهنا كما اعترف توما (يو 20: 28) وجب علينا أن نعبده  ونطيعه، لأن علاقتنا به كعلاقة العبد بسيده. غير أن خضوعنا له هو بالاختيار  والسرور. ونحن له، لا لأنه الخالق ونحن الخليقة فقط، بل لأنه الإله الذي  اتحد بالناسوت واشترانا بدمه (1كو 6: 19، 20). فإرادته هي التي تضبط سلوكنا  وتحدّد لنا ما نفعله. وكل ما نربحه من المعرفة والمال والمكانة الاجتماعية  هو له، ويصبح هو غاية حياتنا، وشعارنا «لي الحياة هي المسيح» (في 1: 21)  فننفق قُوانا ونبذل جهدنا في تمجيد اسمه وتوسيع ملكوته.*
*(2)  طهارة القلب والحياة: فالمؤمنون مطالبون أن يكونوا مساكين بالروح وودعاء  ورحماء وصانعي السلام وطويلي الأناة وغافرين، وأن لا يطلبوا ما لأنفسهم بل  يحتملوا كل شيء ويصدقوا كل شيء ويرجوا كل شيء. وأن يحفظوا أنفسهم من الطمع  ومحبة المال والكبرياء ومحبة العالم (1كو 6: 9، 10). وخلاصة كل ذلك أن  يماثلوا المسيح في الأخلاق والصفات.*
*(3)  المحبة الأخوية: على أعضاء ملكوت المسيح خصوصاً أن يحبوا بعضهم بعضاً،  باعتبارهم أعضاء عائلة واحدة، مشتركون في الفوائد والبركات الأخوية التي  تسوقهم لمساعدة المحتاجين منهم (2كورنثوس 8). ويجب على كل مسيحي أن يجتهد  حسب طاقته لا ليسدَّ احتياجاته فقط، بل ليسد احتياجات الآخرين أيضاً، «لأنه  إن كان أحد لا يريد أن يشتغل لا يأكل أيضاً» (2تس 3: 10). وهكذا يعطي من  عنده، ويأخذ من ليس عنده. «وأما من كان له معيشة العالم ونظر أخاه محتاجاً  وأغلق أحشاءه عنه، فكيف تثبت محبة اللَّه فيه؟» (1يو 3: 17). وصلاتنا  «ليأتِ ملكوتك» تتضمّن الطلب أن يعترف جميع الناس بأن المسيح ملكهم صاحب  العزة الإلهية والسلطان الإلهي، وأن يماثلوه في الصفات والسيرة.*

*14 - كيف يمارس المسيح وظيفة ملك في الملكوت الروحي؟*
** (1) بالعناية، فإنه يسيّر الكون كله لحماية شعبه وبنيانهم وإعدادهم للمجد المعد لهم.*
*(2) بإعطاء الروح القدس، لأنه يدعو الناس إلى الخلاص ويقدسهم ويعزيهم ويرشدهم ويمجدهم أخيراً في ملكوته (يو 15: 26 وأع 2: 33-36).*
*(3) بتعيينه نظام كنيسته والمتوظفين فيها وما يحتاجونه ليتمموا خدمتهم (مت 28: 18-20 وأف 4: 11-13).*
*(4)  باختياره الأشخاص الذين يتولون تلك الوظائف، فيدعوهم إليها بواسطة الروح  القدس، والعناية، وأصوات الإخوة (أع 1: 23، 24 و6: 5 و13: 2، 3 و20: 28  و1تي 1: 12 و4: 14).*
*ويقسم  ملكوت المسيح الروحي إلى قسمين: (1) الذين على الأرض، وهؤلاء يحاربون  إبليس وجنوده ويجاهدون الجهاد الحسن في وسط تجارب هذه الحياة (أف 6:  11-16). و(2) الذين غلبوا ودخلوا المجد الأبدي مع المسيح واستراحوا من جميع  أتعابهم (رؤ 3: 21) فالمسيح يقودهم وسط الحروب الروحية (رؤ 19: 11، 16)  وهو الملك المتسلط الجالس على عرشه (رؤ 21: 5، 22، 23). وفي الكتاب أن عرش  المسيح عرش النعمة (عب 4: 16) وعرش الدينونة (رؤ 20: 11-15) وعرش المجد (رؤ  4: 2-5 و5: 6) وذلك باعتبار علاقات المسيح المختلفة بشعبه وبالعالم أجمع.*

*15 - ما المقصود بملكوت الرئاسة الكنسية أي ملكوت المسيح المنظور؟*
**  لما كانت الديانة الصحيحة حالةً روحية داخلية، وكان ملكوت المسيح يتكوَّن  من المتجددين الحقيقيين، يكون هذا الملكوت جماعة منظورة ليظهر صلاح  المسيحيين للعالم. وقد أوصى المسيح شعبه أن يُظهروا إيمانهم كالنور (مت 5:  14) فينشأ ملكوت منظور يجتمع أفراده للعبادة الجمهورية، ويضمّون للكنيسة  الذين يخلصون، ويُخرِجون من شركتهم من يخطئون، ويمارسون سرَّي المعمودية  والعشاء الرباني، ويحافظون على الحق ويذيعونه، وهذا ما يُلجئهم إلى تنظيم  كنائس يتألف من مجموعها ملكوت المسيح المنظور على الأرض، الذي يضم كل من  يعترفون بالمسيحية مع أولادهم.*

*16 - ما هي صفات ملكوت المسيح المنظور؟*
**  (1) إنه ملكوت ديني: لأنه ليس من هذا العالم ولا يشابه سائر الممالك التي  قامت أو تقوم بين الناس، بل يختلف عنها في المنشأ والغاية. لأن الممالك  البشرية تُقام من البشر بالعناية الربانية لتنفع الجمهور. أما ملكوت المسيح  فقد أقامه اللَّه بنفسه لأهداف دينية. وهو روحي لا دنيوي، إذ لا سلطان  للكنيسة على حياة أعضائها أو حريتهم أو أموالهم، بل جميع الأمور الزمنية  خارجة عن دائرة سلطانها. أما مسؤوليتها فهي إعلان الحق الموحى به في كلمة  اللَّه، وإلزام كل الذين تحت سلطانها أن يعترفوا بالمسيح ويطيعوه. وليس لها  أن تحكم في الأمور السياسية ولا العلمية، ما لم يكن الكتاب المقدس قد أصدر  فيها حكماً.*
*فملكوت  المسيح الآن ليس من العالم، وليس كالنظام اليهودي القديم الذي مع رئاسة  اللَّه عليه كان من هذا العالم، لأنه ضمّ بني إسرائيل كأمة واحدة، وقام  بتدبير جميع أمورهم السياسية والجمهورية والدينية. وأما ملكوت المسيح فهدفه  أن يعم كل الممالك، ولذلك عاش تحت كل نوع من الحكم الزمني بلا معارضة لشيء  منها. ولما قال المسيح إن مملكته ليست من هذا العالم قصد أن يرد على شكوى  اليهود ضده أنه يقاوم سلطان الإمبراطور الروماني، معلناً أنه لا تناقض بين  مملكته الروحية والسلطان الشرعي للحكم السياسي، لأن دائرة مملكته تتميّز عن  دائرته، فمملكة المسيح تعالج أموراً خارجة عن السلطة الزمنية، ولا تتعرض  لشيء يختص بالحكام السياسيين. ولذلك كان من الممكن أن يقر الناس بأن المسيح  ملك تحق له الطاعة وكذلك يُعطوا لقيصر ما لقيصر.*

*فالمَلِكُ  في هذا الملكوت يملك بسلطان روحي لا جسدي، وديني لا سياسي (مت 20: 28 ويو  18: 36) وعرشه على يمين اللَّه (أع 2: 33) وصولجانه روحي لا مادي (إش 53: 1  ومز 110: 2) وأعضاء ملكوته هم الأبرار الروحيون (في 3: 20 وأف 2: 19)  وحكمه يجري بوسائط روحية (زك 4: 6، 7) وشرائعه روحية (يو 4: 24) وخيراته  وأحكامه وعقوباته روحية (1كو 5: 4- 11 و2كو 10: 4 وأف 1: 3-8 و2تي 4: 2 وتي  2: 15).*

*(2)  إنه جامعٌ: يضم كل الذين يعترفون بالديانة الحقيقية، وليس محصوراً في  نظامٍ كنسي واحد، بل يشمل كل الأنظمة الخاضعة لسلطان المسيح وللشرائع التي  وضعها في كلمته. ولأن جميع المسيحيين أعضاء ملكوت المسيح وجب عليهم أن  يعترفوا أن جميعهم شعب مملكة واحدة، وأنهم خاضعون لسلطان واحد.*

*(3) إنه زمني: لأنه صار نظاماً خارجياً ذا أهداف معلومة، فمتى كملت تلك الأهداف يزول النظام الخارجي.*

*(4)  سلطانه المطلق في يد المسيح: فهو ليس حكماً يديره عامة الشعب أو أكابرهم،  بل هو في يد المسيح. وهذا يعني: (أ) أنه ليس للحكم السياسي سلطان أن يضع  شرائع لتعيين إيمان الكنيسة أو تدبير عبادتها أو إجراء تأديبها، ولا أن  يقيم موظفيها أو يعزلهم. (ب) ليس للحاكم السياسي باعتبار مقامه العالمي  سلطان في ملكوت المسيح، فبالأولى ليس لأحد من أرباب السياسة أن يرأس  الكنيسة. (ج) ليس للشعب ولا لرجال الدين سلطانٌ دينيٌ مطلق، بل سلطانهم  للخدمة فقط، ويصدر من المسيح، فلا يمارسونه إلا باسمه، حسب الضوابط التي  وضعها في كلمته.*
*17 - ما هي القوة المفوَّضة إلى حكم الكنيسة في ما يتعلق بنظامها؟*
**  اختلفوا في كميتها في جزئيات الأمور المتعلقة بعبادتها ونظامها. فأنكر  بعضهم حرية الكنيسة في ذلك على الإطلاق، وقالوا إن كل ما يتعلق بنظام  الكنيسة وأصحاب الوظائف فيها وكيفية عملهم مذكور بالتفصيل في العهد الجديد  كما ذكر العهد القديم بالتفصيل الكلام على شقق المسكن وأوانيه.. وقال آخرون  إن في الكتاب المقدس مبادئ عامة وقوانين شاملة فُوّض إلى الكنيسة إجراؤها  على ما تستحسنه من الوسائط والكيفية. وهو الرأي الأرجح.*
*وعلى  ذلك كان لجميع الكنائس في كل زمان ومكان حرية تنويع نظامها وكيفية عملها  حسب الظروف، مع المحافظة على مبادئ الإنجيل. وهي تنويعات غير جوهرية لأنها  لا تأسر الضمير، ولا يمكن جعلها شروطاً للشركة المسيحية.*
*ولما  كان المسيح رأس كنيسته الوحيد وجبَت طاعتها له وحده. فإذا أراد الخارجون  عنها أن يدبّروا أمورها، أو يحدّوا حريتها، وجب على أعضائها أن يستعملوا كل  الوسائط الجائزة لمقاومة هذا التعرُّض، وأن يَثبُتوا في الحرية التي حررهم  بها المسيح. وكذلك إذا ادّعى الذين داخل الكنيسة سلطاناً باطلاً، سواء  كانوا أعضاء أم أفراداً من المتوظفين أو مجلساً كنسياً. وقد حاول البعض في  القرون الأولى أن يضعوا نير الناموس اليهودي على المسيحيين، فقاومهم الرسل.*

*18 - ما هي الشرائع التي سنَّها المسيح في ملكوته المنظور؟*
** كما أن المسيح هو رأس ملكوته الأرضي فهو الوحيد المشرّع لملكوته. ومن شرائعه:*
*(1)  شروط الدخول في ملكوته السماوي والأرضي: فلا يجوز للكنيسة أن تطلب أكثر أو  أقل من ذلك، بل تلتزم أن تقبل جميع الذين يقبلهم المسيح. ولا يشترط على  أحدٍ من المعرفة الدينية أو الإقرار ليكون أخاً مسيحياً إلا ما هو ضروري  للخلاص، كما عمَّد فيلبس الخصي بناء على قوله «أومن أن يسوع المسيح هو ابن  اللَّه» (أع 8: 37) قيل في الكتاب «من هو ضعيف في الإيمان فاقبلوه، لا  لمحاكمة الأفكار. من أنت الذي تدين عبد غيرك؟ هو لمولاه يثبت أو يسقط» (رو  14: 1، 4). «كل من يؤمن أن يسوع هو المسيح فقد وُلد من اللَّه» (1يو 5: 1).  فإذا رُفض الناس الذين قبلهم اللَّه في كنيسته من شركة تلك الكنيسة، كان  ذلك ادعاءً خاطئاً، لأن الشرط الذي وُضع لدخول شركة الكنيسة هو الإقرار  الصادق بالإيمان القلبي بالمسيح، وما يوافقه من السيرة الخارجية. وكل ما هو  خلاف ذلك هو تعدٍّ على السلطان الخاص بالمسيح.*
*(2)  قطع المخالفين ومرتكبي الذنوب التي تسبب العثرة من شركة الكنيسة: «المبتدع  (الهرطوق) بعد الإنذار مرة ومرتين أَعرِض عنه» (تي 3: 10) و«إن كان أحد  مدعوٌّ أخاً زانياً أو طماعاً أو عابد وثن أو شتاماً أو سكيراً أو خاطفاً  أن لا تخالطوا ولا تؤاكلوا مثل هذا» (1كو 5: 11). وقال المسيح إن مثل هذا  المذنب إذا أبى أن يسمع من الكنيسة فليكن كالوثني والعشار (مت 18: 17).*
*(3)  وضع المسيح سلطان إجراء التأديب وبقية حقوق الكنيسة في يد أناسٍ مختارين  لتلك الخدمة: وهم القسوس والشيوخ أو المدبرون (وفي بعض الكنائس الشمامسة)  وهؤلاء لهم صفات حسنة وأهلية خاصة، أُفرزوا لخدمتهم إفرازاً قانونياً، وهم  ملتزمون في إتمام ذلك بالمحافظة على قوانين الكتاب المقدس ومبادئه.*
*(4)  تفويض حق الحكم بأهلية طالبي الرسامة في الخدمة القسيسية بالذين قد دعاهم  الروح القدس إلى تلك الخدمة، مع نوّاب الشعب مجتمعين معاً لذلك الهدف (1تي  4: 14 و2تي 2:2). غير أن إجراء تلك الرسامة يتم على أيدي القسوس.*
*(5)  إقامة هؤلاء المتوظفين جميعاً خداماً لرعية اللَّه لا أسياداً عليها، فإن  سلطانهم محدود في دائرة معروفة، وللشعب حق الاشتراك مع القسوس في حكم  الكنيسة بواسطة نواب منهم، هم الشيوخ أو المدبرون (وفي بعض الكنائس  الشمامسة) الذين اختارتهم الكنيسة ليكونوا وكلاء للشعب في كل ما يختص  بحقوقهم (1بط 5: 3 و2كو 4: 5).*
*(6)  ضرورة أن كل عضو من ملكوت المسيح يكرم إخوته في الرب ويحترم مشورتهم، ففي  ملكوت المسيح يخضع الجزء للكل، والكل جسد واحد في الرب (مت 18: 15-17).  وتفصيل هذه المسائل من مباحث علم اللاهوت المختصة بالكنيسة ونظامها وسيأتي  الكلام عليها.*

*19 - ما هو تعليم الكنيسة الإنجيلية في العلاقة بين الكنيسة والحكم العالمي؟*
**  هو أن الكنيسة أُقيمت من اللَّه، وكذلك الحكم السياسي. ولكن كلاً منهما  مستقل عن الآخر، أُقيم لغاية خاصة به. فإن الكنيسة وأعضاءها من رعية الحاكم  السياسي، وعليهم الإكرام اللائق له وحفظ شرائعه. ويمكن أن يكون السياسيون  والرعية من أعضاء الكنيسة، فيكونون مطالبين بالخضوع لأحكامها الروحية. ولكن  ليس لخدام الدين سلطة في دائرة السياسة لسبب وظيفتهم الكنسية، وليس لأرباب  السياسة سلطة في الكنيسة لسبب وظيفتهم السياسية، وليس للقوانين الكنسية  سلطة في السياسة، ولا للشرائع المدنية سطوة في أمور الكنيسة الخاصة.  فالمسيحي الحقيقي يعطي ما لقيصر لقيصر وما للَّه للَّه.*
*20 - ما المقصود بقولنا ملكوت المجد السماوي؟*
**  نقصد بذلك الملكوت السماوي، لأن الكتاب يقول إن المسيح عند مجيئه ثانيةً  يجمع شعبه في ملكوته المعد لهم منذ تأسيس العالم. وصفات ذلك الملكوت هي:*
*(1)  إنه مؤلف من المفديين فقط، فلا يدخله غير متجدد، لأن الزوان يُفصل عن  الحنطة (مت 13: 3) والأشرار لا يرثون ملكوت اللَّه (غل 5: 21 و1كو 6: 9،  10) وكل نجس وكاذب لا يدخله (رؤ 21: 27).*
*(2)  الذين هم أهلٌ له يُرفعون بعد أن يكمَّلوا إلى المقام العظيم والقوة  والمجد. فيكونون ملوكاً وكهنةً للَّه، ويجلسون على عروش ويدينون ملائكة  ويملكون مع المسيح ويشاركونه في سلطانه ومجده (مت 19: 28 و1كو 6: 3 و2تي 2:  12 ورؤ 1: 6).*
*(3) إنه أبدي لا ينتهي (لو 1: 23 ودا 7: 14 وعب 6: 20).*
*(4)  أجساد قديسيه الطبيعية تصير روحانية، فإن هذا المائت يلبس عدم الموت، وهذا  الفساد عدم الفساد، لأن اللحم والدم (أي الجسد حسب بنائه الحاضر) لا  يستطيعان أن يرثا ملكوت اللَّه (1كو 15: 50).*
*(5)  لم يُعلن مكانه بالتوضيح، فظن بعضهم أن هذه الأرض تتجدد وتُعد لهذا النظام  الجديد، وقال غيرهم إن كلام الكتاب المقدس يؤكد أن السماء مكان آخر ممتاز،  وهي مسكن المفديين الأخير.*
*(6)  اختلفت الآراء في الزمان الذي يُقام فيه، فقال بعضهم إن المسيح يجيء قبل  القيامة العامة والدينونة الأخيرة بألف سنة، أو بمدة طويلة، ويملك على  الأرض ملكاً منظوراً، وإن هذا الملكوت هو المشار إليه على الخصوص في نبوات  الكتاب المقدس ومواعيده. وهذا القول مخالف لما سبق من حقيقة هذا الملكوت  لأنه يجعله ملكوتاً أرضياً يستطيع اللحم والدم أن يرثه، فيكون غير الملكوت  الروحي السماوي. وأما قول أغلب المفسرين في هذا الشأن فهو أن القيامة  العامة والدينونة الأخيرة وبدء ملكوت المجد تكون في زمنٍ واحد، عند انقضاء  العالم (انظر فصل 40 س 11-16).*
*21 - بأي معنى سيُسلِّم المسيح ملكوته إلى الآب، وبأي معنى ستدوم رئاسته؟*
**  كل ما أُعلن لنا في هذا الموضوع أن المسيح بعد تخليص شعبه تماماً وإهلاك  أعدائه، سيسلّم سلطانه على الكون باعتباره وسيطاً، ليكون ذلك خاصاً  بالأقانيم الثلاثة، لا للوسيط، ويكون «اللَّه» الكل في الكل (1كو 15:  24-28). ولكن علاقة المسيح بشعبه الخاص وسيطاً ورئيساً أي نبياً وكاهناً  وملكاً تدوم إلى الأبد، ولو أنه لا حاجة لممارسة تلك الوظائف في العالم  السماوي. ومما يبيّن ذلك أربعة أدلة:*
*(1) إنه كاهن إلى الأبد، وليس لملكوته نهاية (مز 110: 4 ودا 7: 14 ولو 1: :23 وعب 6: 20 و12: 28).*
*(2) الاتحاد بين الطبيعة البشرية والطبيعة الإلهية لا يزول أبداً (رو 8: 29 وفي 3: 21).*
*(3) المسيح رأس الكنيسة إلى الأبد وهي عروسه، ويحتفل أخيراً هو وكنيسته بعرس الحمل في السماء (رؤ 19: 7 و21: 2، 9).*
*(4)  قول صاحب الرؤيا إن المسيح (وهو الحمل الذي كان قد ذُبح) جالس على العرش،  وهو إلى الأبد هيكل المدينة السماوية ونورها، وإنه يرعى شعبه ويقوده إلى  ينابيع ماء حية (رؤ 5: 6 و7: 17 و21: 22، 23).*
*
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]الفصل السابع والثلاثون*

*[FONT=&quot]اتّضاع المسيح[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]1 - ما هو التعليم الإنجيلي في اتضاع المسيح؟[/FONT]*
**[FONT=&quot] قال الرسول إن المسيح وضع نفسه (في 2: 8) فقد تقلَّد وظيفة الوساطة بأتمّ الرضى. ولكي يؤدي واجباتها وُلِد تحت الناموس، وأكمله كل التكميل، واحتمل أشد العذاب في ذات نفسه، وأشد الأوجاع في جسده، فصُلِب ومات وقُبر، وبقي تحت سلطان الموت، ولكنه لم يرَ فساداً. ويقوم اتضاع المسيح بولادته في حالٍ متواضع، وتحت الناموس وبحمله مشقات هذه الحياة، وغضب اللَّه ولعنة موت الصليب، وبدفنه ومكثه تحت سلطان الموت إلى حين.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]2 - كيف يتّضح اتضاع المسيح في ولادته؟[/FONT]*
**[FONT=&quot] يتضح ذلك من أنه وهو ابن اللَّه الأزلي وُلد من امرأة. قال الرسول إنه كان معادلاً للَّه، فجُعل في شِبه الناس، ووُجد في الهيئة كإنسان (في 2: 7، 8) وكان تحت الناموس (غل 4:4). وورد في العهد القديم أن عذراء تحبل وتلد ابناً يُدعى اسمه عمانوئيل الإله القدير. وغاية ما نعلمه من هذا أن في الحبَل يُضَم مبدأ غير مادي (أي النفس البشرية) إلى خلية جسد بشري لإيجاد الحياة. وعند كمال العمل التكويني يولد طفل تام. وأما الحبَل بالمسيح فقد أعلن الكتاب المقدس أن جسده ونفسه كانا بقوة الروح القدس الفائقة الطبيعة من أول الأمر متحدين بالكلمة اتحاداً شخصياً، حتى أن المولود من العذراء كان بالحقيقة ابن اللَّه.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]3 - لماذا يُعتبر التجسد جزءاً من اتضاع المسيح؟[/FONT]*
**[FONT=&quot] لأن تجسد ابن اللَّه واتخاذه طبيعة أدنى من طبيعته بما لا يُقاس على نوع الاتحاد الشخصي الدائم، هو تنازل فائق الوصف يصح ذكره بين الأمور التي يقوم بها اتضاعه. وهذا ما ذكره الكتاب المقدس.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]4 - لماذا تُحسب أحوال ولادة المسيح اتضاعاً؟[/FONT]*
**[FONT=&quot] لأن اتضاع المسيح في تجسده حسب تعليم الكتاب لا يقتصر على مجرد اتّخاذه الطبيعة البشرية، بل يشمل أيضاً كل ما يتعلق بحياته على أرضنا. ولما صار عبداً كان مهده مذوداً وصار فقيراً حتى لم يكن له أين يسند رأسه، وظهر بلا صورة ولا جمال، محتقراً ومخذولاً من الناس، كان ذلك من التنازل الذي يفوق كل إدراك. وله في العقل والقلب قوة أعظم جداً مما لو ظهر في صورة ملك أرضي، ثوبه من أرجوان وتاجه من ذهب. فنسجد عند قدمي الجليلي المتَّضع باحترام ومحبة أكثر جداً مما لو ظهر كسليمان في كل مجده.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]قيل في رسالة فيلبي «وإذ وُجد في الهيئة كإنسان وضع نفسه وأطاع حتى الموت، موت الصليب» (في 2: 8) وقد أخطأ البعض في تفسير قول الرسول «وضع نفسه» وقالوا إن المسيح أخلى نفسه من اللاهوت وصار إنساناً فقط مدة بقائه في حال الاتضاع. والصحيح أن فيلبي‌ 2: 8 تقول إن ابن اللَّه صار في حال الاتضاع مدة حياته على الأرض، أي أن تجسده كان من باب الاتضاع. على أن لاهوت المسيح لم يزل كما هو بدون تغيير في جوهره، لكنه اقترن بطبيعةٍ بشرية في حال الاتضاع. فيكون المسيح وضع نفسه باعتبار ناسوته، لا لاهوته. فإن لاهوته لم يخسر شيئاً من مجده وقدرته، لكن شخصه المتجسد اتضع للطاعة والموت.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]5 - لماذا يُحسَب وضع المسيح تحت الناموس جزءاً من اتضاعه؟[/FONT]*
**[FONT=&quot] لأن ذلك مما يُنزله منزلة الناس، فإن الناموس يشتمل على ثلاثة أمور:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot](1) عهد الأعمال الذي أعطاه اللَّه لآدم، وجعل شرط الحياة فيه الطاعة التامة.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot](2) شريعة موسى التي فُرضت على بني إسرائيل.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot](3) الشريعة الأخلاقية، وهي قانون الواجبات على الإنسان. وقد خضع المسيح لهذه الثلاثة، لأنه تعهد بإكمال كل البر، أي بعمل كل ما يطلبه الناموس على أنواعه المختلفة.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وكان هذا الخضوع اختيارياً بدلياً. فهو اختياري لأن المسيح تجسد باختياره وتعهد بكل ما يقتضيه تجسده من تلقاء إرادته. ولم يكن بسبب اتخاذ طبيعتنا مطالَباً بالخضوع للناموس، لأن الناموس فُرض على الناس، والمسيح لم يكن إنساناً فقط بل بقي بعد التجسد إلهاً كما كان منذ الأزل، فعلاقته بالناموس تشبه علاقة اللَّه به، إلا من حيث تعهده الطوعي، لأن واضع كل النواميس غير مطالَب بالخضوع لها، بمعنى أنه ليس تحت سلطتها، ولا يمكن أن يكون خضوعه لها إلا على سبيل الاتضاع. فإن ملوك الأرض ذوي السلطان المطلق هم أعلى من النواميس التي يسنّونها، بل إنها تكتسب سلطانها منهم فيطلبونها أو يغيّرونها كما يشاؤون، ولا يخضعون لشيء من حيث علاقتهم بالناس إلا لما يريدونه. ولما قبل المسيح أن يقوم بشروط العهد المصنوع مع آدم، وحفظ جميع أوامر الناموس الموسوي، وخضع للناموس الأخلاقي مع مواعيده وعقابه، كان ذلك اتضاعاً اختيارياً.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وكان خضوع المسيح للناموس بدلياً أيضاً، لأنه قام مقامنا نائباً عنا ولأجل فائدتنا. فجُعل تحت الناموس ليفدي الذين هم تحت الناموس (غل 4:4، 5) وقبِل هذا الخضوع لأنه الفادي، لا لأنه كان ملتزماً به، لأنه كما كان رب السبت كان أيضاً رب الناموس بجملته وأنواعه، فكانت كل حياة المسيح على الأرض حياة الطاعة الاختيارية، إذ جاء ليعمل إرادة أبيه، ودُعي في نبوات العهد القديم باسم «العبد» وهو نفسه قال «نزلت من السماء ليس لأعمل مشيئتي، بل مشيئة الذي أرسلني» (يو 6: 38) وقال الرسول :[FONT=&quot] «مع كونه ابناً تعلم الطاعة» (عب 5: 8) وقال «إذ وُجد في الهيئة كإنسان وضع نفسه وأطاع حتى الموت، موت الصليب» (في 2: 8). فكان كل ذلك اختيارياً بدلياً لأجل البشر ولأجل خلاصهم.[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]6 - لماذا تُحسب آلام المسيح وموته اتضاعاً؟[/FONT]*
**[FONT=&quot] لأنه الطبيب الشافي وقد تألم، ورب الحياة وقد مات! فآلامه ولا سيما موته المهين على الصليب من الأمور الجوهرية في اتضاعه. ودامت تلك الآلام من بداية حياته الأرضية إلى نهايتها. فبعضها نشأ عن ضعف الطبيعة التي اتخذها، وبعضها عن حالة الفقر التي عاش فيها، وبعضها عن قربه الدائم إلى الخطاة الذي سبَّب لنفسه حزناً متصلاً، وحمله أن يقول «إلى متى أكون معكم؟ إلى متى أحتملكم؟» وبعضها عن الإهانة والعار والمقاومة التي عومل بها، وبعضها عن فظاعة الشتم والهزء وآلام الصلب التي لا يفوقها شيءٌ من الوجع والعار! وبعضها عن الألم الناشئ عن المعرفة السابقة بالحكم الهائل الآتي على كل الشعب اليهودي، وبعضها عن الحزن الصادر من حمل خطايا شعبه وانحجاب وجه أبيه عنه حتى صار عرقه كالدم في البستان، وصرخ صرخة الويل على الصليب.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فهذه هي عجائب المحبة وإنكار الذات والاتضاع التي حاول الملائكة أن يطلعوا عليها، والتي لا يدركها العقل البشري ولا يعرف مقدارها. فالحق أنه لم يكن قط حزن مثل حزنه ولا يكون أبداً.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]7 - ما معنى غضب اللَّه الذي احتمله المسيح، وكيف يُحسَب ذلك من الاتضاع؟[/FONT]*
**[FONT=&quot] معناه في الكتاب المقدس إظهار كل أنواع غضبه على الخطية، فقيل إن المسيح حمل خطايانا. على أن قداسته تامة وقيل إن اللَّه جعله خطية، أي عامله معاملة الخاطئ (2كو 5: 21) وإنه أُحصي مع أثمة (إش 53: 12) ولم يكن ذلك في حكم البشر فقط بل في معاملة اللَّه إياه، لأنه قام مقام الخطاة. وذُكر في مزمور 16 و22 و40 (التي موضوعها آلام المسيح) أنه اختبر كل عقاب الخطية. ويدل صراخ المسيح على الصليب «إلهي إلهي، لماذا تركتني؟» على احتجاب وجه أبيه عنه. على أننا لا نقدر أن ندرك ما اختبره من هذا القبيل، فغاية ما نعلمه أنه كما قاسى الهمّ والخوف والاضطراب وغيرها مما هو طبيعي للإنسان في الأحوال التي كان فيها، قاسى كل ما يمكن أن يقاسيه في احتمال عقاب الخطية لأجل شعبه. ونعجز عن أن نفهم علاقة طبيعته الإلهية بطبيعته البشرية (على ما ظهر في هذه الاختبارات) ولا يفيدنا البحث فيها شيئاً. غير أنه لا يوجد تناقض في هذه العلاقة باعتبار طبيعته البشرية قاصرة في المعرفة متقدمة في العلم، ذات عواطف طبيعية شاعرة بالخوف عند وقوع الخطر وقرب الموت. كذلك لم يكن فيها شيء من التناقض لما حزن وتألم عند احتجاب الرضا الإلهي عنه.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]8 - ما معنى بقاء المسيح تحت سلطان الموت إلى حين؟[/FONT]*
**[FONT=&quot] وضع المسيح نفسه حتى الموت، وبقي زماناً تحت سلطانه. وهذا هو المقصود بما قيل في قوانين الإيمان القديمة من أنه «نزل إلى الهاوية» (أو الجحيم) أي اتضاع المسيح بدفنه ومكثه في حال الأموات وتحت سلطة الموت إلى اليوم الثالث. وعبارة «نزل إلى الهاوية» لم توجد أصلاً في القوانين القديمة للإيمان، ولكن أُدخلت فيها نحو القرن الخامس الميلادي. وقد اشتهر لها أربعة معان: (انظر فصل 8 س 4) (1) نزوله إلى القبر: ولكن هذا مردود لأن نفسه لم تنزل إلى القبر. (2) إنه هبط إلى حيث كان قديسو العهد القديم: باقين تحت الحفظ بعد موتهم في مكان خاص ينتظرون أن ينقذهم المسيح عند مجيئه وإتمامه عمل الفداء على الصليب. فتكون الغاية من نزول المسيح إلى الهاوية إنقاذ أولئك الأفاضل من ذلك السجن الذي طال عليهم سكنه. وهذا تعليم لا برهان عليه في الإعلانات الإلهية، لأن الذبيحة التي قدمها المسيح وفائدتها في الخلاص كانت لقديسي العهد القديم كما للمؤمنين في العهد الجديد. (3) إن المسيح ذهب إلى جهنم محل العذاب: ليُظهر سلطته على الهالكين ويُظهر انتصاره أمام عيونهم. فعلى ذلك يكون النزول إلى الهاوية جزءاً من ارتفاع المسيح، لا اتضاعه. ولكن هذا التعليم منقوض بما جاء في لوقا 23: 43. (4) إنها إشارة إلى عالم الأرواح غير المنظور الذي دخلته نفوس الموتى، بغضّ النظر عن جهنم أو السماء: فالمقصود بهذه العبارة أنه «مكث تحت سلطان الموت إلى حين» أو أنه ذهب إلى عالم النفوس المنتقلة. والمعنى أن المسيح بعد موته دُفن جسده في القبر ومكثت نفسه في عالم الأرواح حتى قيامته. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ونرجح صحة هذا التعليم الرابع من ثلاثة أمور: (أ) الهاوية هي العالم غير المنظور، وأصلها في العبرانية شأول، ومعناها دار الموتى أو حالهم، فإن جميع الموتى الأبرار والأشرار ينتقلون جميعاً إلى العالم غير المنظور. وعلى هذا يكون النزول إلى القبر والنزول إلى الهاوية عبارتين مترادفتين في الكتاب المقدس. قال يعقوب «إني أنزل إلى الهاوية» (تك 37: 35) وقال داود «أصعدتَ من الهاوية نفسي» وفسّر معناها بقوله «أحييتني من بين الهابطين في الجب» (مز 30: 3). فالنزول إلى الهاوية في الكتاب هو النزول إلى مكان الأموات، أي العبور من العالم المنظور إلى العالم غير المنظور. وهو ما يحدث لجميع البشر متى ماتوا ودُفنوا. (ب) لم تكن تلك العبارة في قانون الإيمان الرسولي من أول الأمر، وإنما أُضيفت إليه في نحو القرن الخامس، كتفسيرٍ لما سبقها من كلمتي «مات ودُفن». فالعبارتان مترادفتان. ومن ورود إحداهما في بعض النسخ، والأخرى في غيرها، والاثنتين معاً في غيرهما، يتضح لنا أن المعنى المقصود منهما واحد. (ج) الآيات التي يوردونها لإثبات نزول المسيح إلى الهاوية لا تعني أنه نزل إلى جهنم، وهي أربع آيات: [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الآية الأولى:[FONT=&quot] «لأنك لم تترك نفسي في الهاوية. لن تدع تقيَّك يرى فساداً» (مز 16: 10) ومعناها ثقة المرنم بأن اللَّه لا يتركه تحت سلطان الموت. فكأنه قال: إنك لا تسلّمني إلى سلطة الهاوية ولا تتركني أرى فساداً. وهكذا فسّر بطرس وبولس هذه العبارة (أع 2: 27-31 و13: 34، 35) فقد اقتبساها كبرهانٍ على قيامة الأموات، بمعنى أن داود تُرِك في حال الموتى ورأى جسده الفساد، وأما المسيح فأُنقِذ من القبر قبل حلول الفساد في جسده الطاهر.[/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]والآية الثانية:[FONT=&quot] «وأما أنه صعد، فما هو إلا أنه نزل أيضاً (أولاً) إلى أقسام الأرض السفلى» (أف 4: 9). فقالوا إن أقسام الأرض السفلى أقسام أسفل الأرض. ونرد على ذلك بثلاثة ردود. (أ) لا موجب لهذا التفسير، لاحتمال أنه لا يُقصَد بتلك الأقسام سوى الأرض نفسها كما ورد في آيات كثيرة، ومنها قول النبي «ترنّمي أيتها السموات. اهتفي يا أسافل الأرض» (إش 44: 23). و(ب) لا يظهر من قرينة الكلام في هذه الآية ولا في مزمور 68 الذي اقتبسها الرسول منه شيءٌ من المقابلة إلا بين السماء والأرض، فكأنه قال إن الذي صعد إلى السماء هو الذي نزل أولاً إلى الأرض. و(ج) كلام الرسول لا يستلزم ولا يرجح شيئاً من الإشارة إلى ما حدث بعد موت المسيح، بل كل ما قاله هو أن موضوع المزمور المذكور هو الانتصار الضروري للمسيح، لأنه ذكر الصعود إلى السماء الذي يُستفاد منه النزول إلى الأرض أولاً. [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]والآية الثالثة:[FONT=&quot] «اللَّه ظهر في الجسد.. تراءى لملائكةٍ» (1تي 3: 16). فقالوا إن هذا يدل على أن المسيح ظهر في العالم السفلي بمحضر إبليس وملائكته. وللرد نقول إن كلمة ملائكة (حسب الأصل) إذا أُطلقت لا يُقصد بها الملائكة الساقطين أبداً. فضلاً على أن كلام الرسول لا يناقش هذا الأمر، بل يبرهن لاهوت المسيح، فيقول إنه تبرر في الروح وتراءى لملائكة وكُرز به بين الأمم وأُومن به في العالم ورُفع في المجد، أي أن جميع أنواع الخلائق صارت شهوداً بظهور اللَّه في الجسد. [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]والآية الرابعة:[FONT=&quot] «مماتاً في الجسد ولكن محيىً في الروح، الذي فيه أيضاً ذهب فكرز للأرواح التي في السجن» (1بط 3: 18، 19). وللرد نقول: تفسير هذه الآية متعلّق بمعنى قوله «محيىً في الروح» في القسم الأخير من آية 18. فقال معظم المفسرين إنه يشير إلى طبيعة المسيح الإلهية، وإن قوله «مماتاً في الجسد» يشير إلى طبيعته البشرية. وقد أوضح بولس هذا التمييز بقوله «الذي صار من نسل داود من جهة الجسد وتعيّن ابن اللَّه بقوة من جهة روح القداسة..» (رو 1: 3، 4). إذاً ذهب المسيح وكرز للأرواح التي في السجن وهو في طبيعته الإلهية، وليس بالضرورة أنه فعل هذا بعد موته، فعبارة الرسول لا تؤكد أن المسيح ذهب بعد موته وكرز للأرواح التي هلكت في الطوفان. فيكون المعنى أن المسيح ذهب في الطبيعة الإلهية وكرز للأشرار في أيام نوح. وأما القول إن هذه الأرواح كانت في السجن فلا يُلزمنا أن نؤمن أن المسيح ذهب إلى السجن وكرز للأرواح هناك، وإنما هو وصفٌ للحالة التي كانوا فيها في زمن موت المسيح، والزمن الذي كتب بطرس رسالته فيه.[/FONT][/FONT]*[/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2011)

*الفصل الثامن والثلاثون*

*ارتفاع المسيح*


*1 - بماذا يقوم ارتفاع المسيح؟*
** في اليوم الثالث قام المسيح من بين الأموات بنفس الجسد الذي تألم فيه، وبه أيضاً صعد إلى السماء، وهناك جلس عن يمين أبيه يشفع. وسوف يعود ليدين الناس والملائكة عند انقضاء العالم. وارتفاع المسيح يقوم بقيامته من الأموات في اليوم الثالث، وصعوده إلى السماء، وجلوسه عن يمين اللَّه الآب، وإتيانه أيضاً ليدين العالم في اليوم الأخير. فيشمل ارتفاع المسيح حسب هذا النص أربعة أمور هي: قيامته، وصعوده إلى السماء، وجلوسه عن يمين اللَّه، ومجيئه ليدين العالم في اليوم الأخير.*
*2 - ما هي الأدلة على قيامة المسيح؟*
** لم يذكر الكتاب المقدس قيامة المسيح على أنها مجرد خبر حادثة، بل على أنها حقيقة أساسية في الإنجيل. قال الرسول «إن لم يكن المسيح قد قام فباطلة كرازتنا، وباطلٌ أيضاً إيمانكم» (1كو 15: 14) «وإن لم يكن المسيح قد قام فباطلٌ أيضاً إيمانكم. أنتم بعد في خطاياكم» (آية 17). ولا شك أن إقامة المسيح هي أهم الحوادث في تاريخ العالم وأصدقها.*
*أما الأدلة عليها فهي:*
*(1) إنباء المسيح نفسه بها.*
*(2) كفاية البراهين التي ظهرت حينئذٍ على حدوثها، وأنها من الأمور التي يمكن تحقيقها بسهولة.*
*(3) كثرة الشهود الذين عاينوا المسيح حياً بعد موته على الصليب، وأهليتهم لتأدية الشهادة، وأنهم من الذين يُركَن إليهم من كل جهة.*
*(4) إخلاص اقتناعهم الثابت، فقد خسروا من الدنيا حتى الحياة بسبب شهادتهم لصحة حادثة القيامة.*
*(5) أثبت اللَّه شهادتهم بالآيات والعجائب والمعجزات ومواهب الروح القدس (عب 2: 4).*
*(6) حفظ المسيحيون اليوم الأول من الأسبوع كيوم العبادة، لأن القيامة تمت فيه.*
*(7) عدم إمكان تعليل ما أحدثه الإنجيل في العالم من النتائج والتغييرات تعليلاً يقبله العقل إلا بحقيقة موت المسيح ثم قيامته (انظر فصل 19 عن ماهية المعجزة).*
*3 - كيف تظهر أهمية قيامة المسيح؟*
** (1) كل ما قاله المسيح، وكل نجاح عمله، مبنيٌ على قيامته من الموت. فإن كان قد قام فإنجيله صادق، وإلا فهو باطل. وإن كان قد قام فهو ابن اللَّه ظهر في الجسد مخلص الناس، وهو المسيح الذي أنبأ به الأنبياء، نبي شعبه وكاهنهم وملكهم، الذي قبِل الآب ذبيحته إيفاءً للعدل الإلهي، ودمه فديةً عن كثيرين، وبُنيت رسالة الروح (التي بدونها يكون عمل الناموس باطلاً) على قيامته.*
*(2) قيامة المسيح ضمان وتحقيق لقيامة شعبه الذي مات عنه باعتباره مخلصاً ونائباً له. فكما أنه حي سيحيون هم أيضاً. ولو بقي تحت سلطان الموت ما كان مصدراً للحياة الروحية في البشر، لأنه الكرمة ونحن الأغصان. فإذا كانت الكرمة ميتة كانت الأغصان بالضرورة ميتة أيضاً.*
*(3) لو لم يكن المسيح قد قام لفشل كل مسعى الفداء، ولثبت أن كل ما سبق من النبوات والآمال بشأن نتائجه المجيدة في الدنيا والآخرة إنما هو أوهام. «أما الآن فقد قام المسيح من الموت وصار باكورة الراقدين». ولذلك يكون الكتاب صحيحاً من سفر التكوين إلى الرؤيا، وانتصر الحق على الضلال والخير على الشر والسعادة على الشقاء إلى الأبد.*
*4 - ماذا تُعلّمنا الأسفار المقدسة عن الجسد الذي قام فيه المسيح؟*
** (1) الجسد الذي قام فيه المسيح هو نفس الجسد الذي مات على الصليب. ومن الأدلة على ذلك بقاء أثر المسامير في يديه وقدميه. غير أنه حصل فيه شيءٌ من التغيير، لا نعرف ما هو بالتحقيق. وتقول الأناجيل عن جسده في المدة بين قيامته وصعوده: (أ) إنه لم يُعرف في أول الأمر أنه هو، لأن مريم المجدلية توهَّمته البستاني (يو 20: 15) ولم يعرفه تلميذا عمواس لما سار معهما إلى أن أظهر ذاته لهما عند كسر الخبز (لو 24: 31). ولما ظهر للتلاميذ على بحر طبرية لم يعرفوه، إلى أن صادوا بأمره سمكاً كثيراً فعرفوا أن ذلك معجزة إلهية (يو 21: 7). (ب) ظهر بغتة وسط التلاميذ في غرفةٍ مغلقة الأبواب (يو 20: 19 ولو 24: 36). (ج) إنه كان نفس الجسد المادي بلحمه وعظامه. وواضح أن ظهوره للتلاميذ المذكور في لو 24: 36 كان فوق الطبيعي، لأنه قيل إنهم جزعوا وخافوا وظنوا أنهم نظروا روحاً، فطمأنهم المسيح قائلاً «انظروا يديَّ ورجليَّ. إني أنا هو. جسّوني وانظروا، فإن الروح ليس له لحم وعظام كما ترون لي». ويظهر من تجلي المسيح أنه لما كان على الأرض كان جسده قابلاً للانتقال من حال إلى أخرى، مع دوام كونه هو هو.*
*(2) بقي ذلك الجسد في الحال المذكور مدة 40 يوماً بعد قيامته، ثم انتقل إلى الحال الممجدة. وكل ما نعلمه عن ذلك هو ما ذكره الرسول بشأن الأجساد التي يلبسها المؤمنون بعد القيامة، إنها ستكون على صورة جسد مجد المسيح (في 3: 21) ولذلك يصدق وصف الواحد على الآخر. وقد أوضح ذلك في مقارنة الجسد الحاضر بجسد المؤمن عند القيامة، فقال إن الواحد جسم حيواني والآخر جسم روحاني، وإن الأول يناسب الحال الحاضرة والثاني الحال الآتية. ووصف الرسول انتقال الجسد من إحدى الحالين إلى الأخرى بقوله «يُزرع في فساد ويُقام في عدم فساد. يُزرع في هوان ويُقام في مجد. يُزرع في ضعف ويُقام في قوة». والمعنى أنه يُزرع جسماً حيوانياً ويُقام جسماً روحانياً (1كو 15: 42-44). غير أنه لا يزال جسداً مادياً بقيت فيه جميع الصفات المادية الجوهرية، لأنه ذو أبعاد ثلاثة وهي الطول والعرض والعمق، ويشغل حيزاً (أي مكاناً)، وله صورة بشرية. وقد رآه بولس مرةً في طريقه إلى دمشق ومرات أخرى، ورآه أيضاً يوحنا والشهيد استفانوس. ومع ذلك لا يبقى لحماً ولا دماً، لأن لحماً ودماً لا يقدران أن يرثا ملكوت اللَّه، ومن طبيعتهما الفساد. ولذلك قال الرسول «لا يرث الفساد عدم الفساد». وقال أيضاً على سبيل النتيجة «هذا الفاسد لابد أن يلبس عدم فساد، وهذا المائت عدم موت» (1كو 15: 50-53). ولا يكون الجسد الآتي عُرضة للاحتياجات والضعفات وميول الحالة الحاضرة، بدليل قول المسيح «في القيامة لا يزوِّجون ولا يتزوَّجون، بل يكونون كملائكة اللَّه في السماء» (مت 22: 30).*
*فيتضح مما تقدم أن جسد المسيح بعد قيامته وبعد جلوسه عن يمين اللَّه في السماء مجيد غير قابل للفساد ولا الموت، روحاني. لكنه هو نفس جسده الذي كان على الأرض.*

*5 - ما معنى صعود المسيح، وكيف يُحسب ذلك من باب الارتفاع؟*
** بعد ما كلم يسوع تلاميذه ارتفع إلى السماء (مر 16: 19). وقال لوقا «وأخرجهم خارجاً إلى بيت عنيا ورفع يديه وباركهم. وفيما هو يباركهم انفرد عنهم وأُصعد إلى السماء» (لو 24: 50، 51). وقال أيضاً «ولما قال هذا ارتفع وهم ينظرون، وأخذته سحابة عن أعينهم. وفيما كانوا يشخصون إلى السماء وهو منطلق، إذا رجلان قد وقفا بهم بلباس أبيض وقالا: أيها الرجال الجليليون، ما بالكم واقفين تنظرون إلى السماء؟ أن يسوع هذا الذي ارتفع عنكم إلى السماء سيأتي هكذا كما رأيتموه منطلقاً إلى السماء» (أع 1: 9-11). وكان صعوده: (1) بشخصه الكامل، فالذي صعد هو ابن اللَّه اللابس طبيعتنا، ذو الجسد الحقيقي والنفس العاقلة. (2) كان منظوراً، لأن التلاميذ رأوه صاعداً عن الأرض إلى أن حجبته سحابةٌ عن أعينهم. (3) كان انتقالاً من مكان إلى آخر، من الأرض إلى السماء. وعلى هذا تكون السماء مكاناً، لا نعلم في أي قسم من الكون هي. إلا أنه يظهر من تعليم الكتاب أنها قسم محدّد المكان، حيث يعلن اللَّه حضوره الخاص، تحيط به ملائكته الذين لا يمكن أن يكونوا في كل مكان في وقت واحد، لأنهم محدودون. وتحيط بهم أيضاً أرواح الأبرار المكمّلين.*
*وقد وردت كلمة «سماء» في العهد القديم والجديد بمعانٍ مختلفة. غير أن المعنى المقصود هنا هو المكان الذي يسكنه اللَّه، وتجتمع فيه الملائكة وأرواح الأبرار. وجاءت في الكتاب بهذا المعنى حيث قيل إن اللَّه أبونا الذي في السماء، وإن السماء كرسيه وهيكله ومسكنه، وهي المكان الذي جاء المسيح منه ورجع إليه، كما قال لتلاميذه إنه ذاهب ليُعدّ لهم مكاناً فيه (يو 14: 2).. إذاً كان للمسيح جسد حقيقي يشغل مكاناً محدوداً. وحيث يكون المسيح فهناك سماء المسيحي.*

*6 - ما هي أسباب صعود المسيح؟*
** (1) إنه جاء من السماء: فهي وطنه والمحل اللائق به بل المكان الذي يحل فيه. ولذلك لا تصلح هذه الأرض أن تكون مسكنه في حال ارتفاعه، ما لم تتطهر من كل شر وتتجدد وتصير سماءً جديدة وأرضاً جديدة.*
*(2) إنه رئيس كهنتنا: ولذلك وجب بعد تقديم نفسه ذبيحة أن يجتاز السموات ليظهر أمام اللَّه عنا، ويقوم هناك بقسم جوهري دائم من وظيفة الكاهن، وهو الشفاعة الدائمة في شعبه. فكما مات لأجل خطايانا قام لأجل تبريرنا. وقد أشارت إلى ذلك رموز العهد القديم، فقد كان الحيوان يُذبح خارجاً في دار الهيكل، ثم يحمل رئيس الكهنة الدم مع بخور كثير إلى داخل الحجاب ويرشه على الغطاء. فكان من الضروري أن ما عمله رئيس الكهنة في الهيكل الأرضي يعمله رئيس كهنة إيماننا في الهيكل غير المصنوع بأيدٍ، الأبدي في السموات. وقد أوضحت رسالة العبرانيين هذا الأمر.*
*(3) إرسال الروح: قال المسيح «خيرٌ لكم أن أنطلق، لأنه إن لم أنطلق لا يأتيكم المعزي. ولكن إن ذهبت أرسله إليكم» (يو 16: 7). فإن تخصيص الفداء بعمل الروح ضروري، لأنه لو ترك المسيح الناس لأنفسهم لبقوا في خطاياهم، ويكون المسيح قد مات عبثاً. والبركة العظيمة المميزة للعصر المسيحي حسب الأنبياء هي فيض الروح القدس الذي لا تناله الكنيسة إلا بصعود المسيح إلى السماء.*
*(4) إعداد مكان لتلاميذه: فقد قال لهم «أنا أمضي لأُعِدَّ لكم مكاناً. وإن مضيت وأعددت لكم مكاناً آتي أيضاً وأخذكم إليَّ، حتى حيث أكون أنا تكونون أنتم أيضاً» (يو 14: 2، 3). وهو دليل واضح على أن صعود المسيح للسماء كان ضرورياً لإكمال عمله.*

*7 - ما معنى جلوس المسيح عن يمين اللَّه؟*
** بعد صعود المسيح إلى السماء شارك الآب في المجد والسلطان، ولم يكن هذا الارتفاع خاصاً بالكلمة الإلهي ولا بالطبيعة البشرية وحدها، بل بالإله المتأنس. كما أنه إذا رُفع مقام إنسان لا تُرفع نفسه منفصلة عن الجسد، ولا الجسد دون النفس، وإنما يُرفع الشخص بجملته.*
*ولارتفاع المسيح سببان: (أ) صفاته الإلهية التي يحق لها الإكرام الإلهي وإجراء السلطان المطلق العام، و(ب) وساطته في خلاص البشر. وقد ذكرهما الرسول في عب 1: 3 حيث ذكر أن المسيح جلس عن يمين العظمة في الأعالي، لسببين: أولهما لأنه بهاء مجد الآب ورسم جوهره وحامل كل الأشياء بقدرته. وثانيهما لأنه صنع بنفسه تطهيراً لخطايانا. ومثل ذلك قوله إن الذي كان في صورة اللَّه ومعادلاً له وضع نفسه وأطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب، لذلك رفعه اللَّه (أي بناءً على هذين السببين) وأعطاه اسماً فوق كل اسمٍ، لكي تجثو باسم يسوع كل ركبةٍ ممن في السماء ومن على الأرض ومن تحت الأرض (في 2: 6-11). وقوله إن اللَّه «أقام المسيح من الأموات وأجلسه عن يمينه في السماويات فوق كل رئاسة وسلطان وقوة وسيادة وكل اسمٍ يُسمى ليس في هذا الدهر فقط، بل في المستقبل أيضاً، وأخضع كل شيءٍ تحت قدميه» (أف 1: 20-22) وكثيراً ما ورد ذكر هذه العبارة الأخيرة المنقولة عن المزمور الثامن شاهداً بالسلطان المطلق العام المفوض إلى المخلِّص الذي قام من الموت. ومن ذلك قول الرسول «إذ أخضع الكل له لم يترك شيئاً غير خاضعٍ له» (عب 2: 8) وقوله أيضاً «حينما يقول إن كل شيء قد أُخضع فواضح أنه غير الذي أَخضع له الكل» (1كو 15: 27) ولذلك لا يُستثنى من هذا الخضوع شيء من المخلوقات. ومن ذلك أيضاً قول المسيح «دُفع إليَّ كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الأرض» (مت 28: 18). والمقصود بالسماء والأرض في الكتاب المقدس جميع الكون كما قال بطرس الرسول «الذي هو في يمين اللَّه، إذ قد مضى إلى السماء وملائكةٌ وسلاطين وقوات (أي كل الخلائق الناطقة) مُخضَعة له» (1بط 3: 22). وجاء في أسفار العهد القديم النبوية أن كل هذا السلطان العام يفوَّض إلى المسيح (انظر مز 2 و45 و72 و110 وإش 9: 6، 7 ودا 7: 14). ومن المعلوم أن مثل هذه القوة لا تسلم إلى المخلوق، لأن الكمالات الإلهية، كالعلم بكل شيء، والقدرة على كل شيء، والحضور في كل مكان، وما لا يحد من الحكمة والصلاح ضرورية لإجراء هذا السلطان العام على كل طبقات المخلوقات العاقلة وغير العاقلة، الذي يمتد إلى العقل والضمير والعالم الخارجي إجراءً فعالاً عادلاً. وهذا هو تعليم الكتاب الصريح، فقيل إن اللَّه «لم يقُل قط لأحدٍ من الملائكة (أي لأحد من المخلوقات العاقلة) اِجلِس عن يميني» (عب 1: 13). وإن كل الملائكة والمخلوقات العاقلة أُمروا بأن يخضعوا له (1بط 3: 22).*

*8 - ما هي العلاقة بين الطبيعة الإلهية والطبيعة البشرية في أثناء إجراء المسيح سلطانه؟*
** بين لاهوت المسيح وناسوته علاقة في إجراء السلطان لا يمكننا إدراكها، كما لا نقدر أن ندرك علاقة النفس والجسد في الأعمال الاختيارية المشتركة بينهما كالكتابة والتكلم. وغاية ما نعلمه من ذلك هو أن صفات العقل لا تتحول إلى الجسد، ولا صفات الجسد إلى العقل. وكذلك صفات لاهوت المسيح لا تتحول إلى ناسوته، ولا صفات ناسوته إلى لاهوته. فهذا الملك العظيم على الكون هو إنسان تام وإله تام، ولا يزال يحس كالبشر ويترفَّق بهم ويرثي لضعفاتهم. وشعب المسيح يفرح بسرور لا يوصف لأن كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الأرض قد دُفع للمسيح، وهو ليس بعيداً عن أحدٍ منا، وهو الذي يحل فيه كل ملء اللاهوت جسدياً، ولا يزال ممتلئاً بكل المحبة والرقة والحنو والوداعة والأناة التي أظهرها وهو على الأرض.*
*9 - ما هي النبوة الشهيرة التي تمت بارتفاع المسيح إلى سلطانه المطلق؟*
** هي قول المرنم إن كل الأشياء تخضع للإنسان حسب تفسير الرسول بولس (في عب 2: 8 و1كو 15: 27). وحجَّة الرسول في عب 2: 8 هي أن العهد الإنجيلي، أو العالم مدة العصر المسيحي، لم يُخضَع للملائكة، لأن الكتاب يقول إن كل الأشياء تخضع للإنسان بدون استثناء. ولكننا الآن لا نرى كل الأشياء مخضعة للإنسان من حيث الإنسانية، ولكننا نرى الإنسان يسوع المسيح بسبب آلام الموت مكللاً بهذا السلطان العام المطلق. ولذلك لم تجثُ الرياسات والسلاطين بالخضوع والتسليم والمحبة إلا عند قدمي الإنسان الذي حل فيه كل ملء اللاهوت، ويطرح جميع المفديين أكاليلهم عند قدمي المصلوب.*
*وقد فُوض هذا السلطان المطلق إلى المسيح لأنه الوسيط بين اللَّه والناس أي الفادي الإلهي، فإن الذي صار فوق الكل هو رأس الكنيسة، وقد رُفع فوق كل الخلائق باعتباره الإله والإنسان معاً لأجل الكنيسة، ولأجل إكمال عمل الفداء (أف 1: 22 وكو 1: 17، 18 و1كو 15: 25-28). ولأن هذا السلطان العام دُفع إليه باعتباره وسيطاً ولأجل غاية خاصة، سوف يتركه متى تمت الغاية المذكورة، فإنه يملك إلى أن يضع جميع أعدائه تحت قدميه. ومتى أُخضع العدو الأخير يُسلم ذلك الملكوت الخاص إلى اللَّه. ولكن المسيح سيملك إلى الأبد كملك المفديين ورأس كنيسته.*

*10 - ماذا يعلّمنا الكتاب عن مجيء المسيح الأخير؟*
** هو أن الذي حوكم كمذنب أمام بيلاطس وحُكم عليه ظلماً وسُخر به وصُلب مع الأثمة، سيأتي بقوة ومجد عظيمين، ويجتمع أمامه كل البشر بكل أجيالهم ليسمعوا من فمه القضاء الأخير عليهم، فيرتفع لدى كل الخلائق العاقلة ويكون قاضيهم المطلق المنظور.*
*وهاك تعليم الكتاب المقدس في هذا الشأن:*
*(1) يأتي المسيح ثانيةً.*
*(2) يكون ذلك المجيء شخصياً منظوراً مجيداً.*
*(3) غاية هذا المجيء الثاني هو دينونة العالم.*
*(4) الذين يُدانون هم الأحياء عند ظهوره والذين ماتوا قبل ذلك.*
*(5) تكون شريعة الدينونة هي شريعة اللَّه، المكتوبة في القلب أو المعلَنة في الكتاب. فالذين كان عندهم الكتاب يُدانون بحسب الإعلان المكتوب، والذين لم يكن عندهم إعلان خارجي يدانون حسب النور الذي كان لهم.*
*(6) تُبنى الدينونة علي ما عمله الإنسان في حياته في الجسد.*
*(7) الحكم الذي يُقضى به نهائي لا يتغير إلى الأبد (انظر فصلي 48، 50).*


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2011)

*الفصل التاسع والثلاثون*
*الدعوة*

*1 - ما هو عمل كل أقنوم من أقانيم الثالوث الأقدس في الفداء؟*
** يعلّمنا الكتاب أن لكل أقنوم من أقانيم الثالوث الأقدس قسم من عمل الفداء، فينسب إلى الآب تدبير الفداء، واختيار المخلَّصين، وإرسال الابن لإجراء الفداء. وينسب إلى الابن إكمال كل ما هو ضروري ليجعل خلاص البشر الخطاة مطابقاً لناموس اللَّه وكماله ، ومنح الفداء النهائي للذين أعطاهم الآب للابن. وينسب إلى الروح القدس تخصيص الفداء الذي اشتراه المسيح، لأنه لو تُرك الناس لأنفسهم بعد السقوط لداموا في عصيانهم ورفضوا المصالحة التي يعرضها اللَّه عليهم، فيكون المسيح قد مات عبثاً. فإنجازاً للوعد الإلهي أنه يرى من تعب نفسه ويشبع، يعمل الروح القدس في شعب اللَّه المختارين، فيأتي بهم إلى التوبة والإيمان، فيصيرون ورثة الحياة الأبدية بيسوع المسيح مخلِّصهم.*

*2 - ما هو عمل الروح القدس في مختاري اللَّه ليأتي بهم إلى التوبة والإيمان؟*
** عمل الروح القدس هو «الدعوة» كما يظهر من قوله «شركاء الدعوة السماوية» (عب 3: 1) وقوله «رجاء دعوته» (أف 1: 18) وقوله «أن تسلكوا كما يحق للدعوة التي دُعيتم بها» (أف 4: 1) وقوله «رجاء دعوتكم الواحد» (أف 4:4) وقوله «دعانا دعوة مقدسة» (2تي 1: 9) وقوله «أن تجعلوا دعوتكم واختياركم ثابتين» (2بط 1: 10). والفعل الوارد في الأصل اليوناني للتعبير عن عمل الروح القدس المذكور معناه «دعا». ومن أمثلة ذلك قوله «الذين سبق فعيّنهم فهؤلاء دعاهم أيضاً، والذين دعاهم فهؤلاء بررهم أيضاً» (رو 8: 30 انظر أيضاً 9: 11، 24). وقوله «الذي به دُعيتم إلى شركة ابنه» (1كو 1: 9). وقوله «الذي دعاكم». وقوله «الذي أفرزني من بطن أمي ودعاني بنعمته» (غل 1: 6، 15). وقوله «الذي دعاكم إلى ملكوته ومجده. أمين هو الذي يدعوكم» (1تس 2: 12 و5: 24). وقوله «الأمر الذي دعاكم إليه بإنجيلنا لاقتناء مجد ربنا يسوع المسيح» (2تس 2: 14). وقوله «الذي دعاكم من الظلمة إلى نوره العجيب». وقوله «الذي دعانا إلى مجده الأبدي في يسوع المسيح» (1بط 2: 9 و5: 10). وقوله «بمعرفة الذي دعانا بالمجد والفضيلة» (2بط 1: 3).*
*3 - من هم الذين يعمل فيهم الروح القدس ذلك العمل العظيم؟*
** هم «المدعوون» كما يظهر من قول الرسول «مدعوو يسوع المسيح» وقوله «الذين هم مدعوون حسب قصده» (رو 1: 6 و8: 28). وقوله إن الكرازة بالمسيح للبعض عثرة وللبعض جهالة، وأما «للمدعوين، يهوداً ويونانيين، فبالمسيح قوة اللَّه وحكمة اللَّه» (1كو 1: 23، 24). وقول يهوذا في رسالته «إلى المدعوين والمحفوظين ليسوع المسيح» (آية 1).*
*والمدعوون والمختارون بمعنى واحد، كما يظهر من قول صاحب الرؤيا إن الحمل هو «رب الأرباب وملك الملوك، والذين معه مدعوون ومختارون ومؤمنون» (رؤ 17: 14). وكذلك قول بولس «ليس كثيرون حكماء، بل اختار اللَّه جهّال العالم ليُخزي الحكماء» (1كو 1: 26، 27). وقوله إن المسيح وسيط عهدٍ «لكي يكون المدعوون.. ينالون وعد الميراث الأبدي» (عب 9: 15).*
*فالخطاة يصيرون شركاء في فوائد الفداء بدعوة إلهية فعالة، هي عمل الروح القدس الذي به يفعل فيهم إلى أن ينقلهم من ملكوت الظلمة إلى ملكوت ابن اللَّه الحبيب.*

*4 - لماذا يُسمى عمل الروح القدس «دعوة» وماذا نتعلم من ذلك؟*
** نشأ هذا التعبير مما جاء في الكتاب المقدس عن اللَّه وعلاقته بالعالم، فهو الذي يقول فيصير، ويدعو الأشياء غير الموجودة فتوجد. فكل ما يحدث من أعمال قدرته يحدث بكلمته. وكما أنه خلق كل الأشياء في العالم الظاهر بكلمة قدرته، كذلك كل ما يحدث في العالم الروحي يجري بمجرد إرادته أو أمره. ومعنى الدعوة في الكتاب الإحداث أو الإيجاد. ويترتب على ذلك أمران: (1) إن اللَّه هو علة ما يحدث بدعوته أو أمره. و(2) إن القوة الفاعلة في دائرة الروحيات ليست من الأسباب الثانوية أو الطبيعية. فالخاطئ يصير خليقة جديدة بدعوة اللَّه. وهذا لا يحدث عن أسباب طبيعية أو روحية، ولا عن عمل الإنسان نفسه، بل عن مجرد قدرة روح اللَّه. ولذلك كثيراً ما أتت «الدعوة» في الكتاب بمعنى الإحداث أو الإيجاد، فإن الشعب أو الفرد ينتقل بدعوة اللَّه إلى ما يُدعى إليه، فلما دعا اللَّه العبرانيين ليكونوا شعبه صاروا شعبه، ولما يُدعى شخص ليكون نبياً يصبح نبياً، ولما دُعي بولس ليكون رسولاً صار رسولاً. والذين دُعوا بدعوة فعالة ليكونوا قديسين صاروا قديسين.*
*5 - ما هو الفرق بين الدعوة الخارجية والدعوة الداخلية؟*
** يميّز الكتاب المقدس بين الدعوة الخارجية الظاهرة التي يخاطب اللَّه بها الجميع بكلمته المقدسة، وبين الدعوة الداخلية الفعالة، بدليل قوله «لأن كثيرين يُدعَون، وقليلين يُنتخبون» (مت 22: 14 و20: 16) وقوله «دعوت فلم تُجيبوا» (إش 65: 12) وقوله «لأني دعوتُ فأبيتم» (أم 1: 24) وقوله «دعوتكم فلم تجيبوا» (إر 35: 17 و35: 17 وإش 66: 4).*
*6 - ماذا تتضمن الدعوة الخارجية؟*
** (1) إعلان طريق الخلاص.*
*(2) وعد اللَّه بتخليص كل الذين يقبلون شروط هذه الطريق.*
*(3) أمر اللَّه ونصحه ودعوته للجميع بأن يقبلوا الرحمة التي يعرضها عليهم.*
*(4) إظهار الأسباب التي من شأنها أن تشجع الناس على التوبة والإيمان ليخلصوا من الغضب الآتي.*
*وجميع هذه الأمور واضحة في الإنجيل لأنه إعلان طريق اللَّه لخلاص الخطاة. ومن أقواله «كل من يدعو باسم الرب يخلص» (أع 2: 21). وقوله «من يُقبل إليَّ لا أُخرجه خارجاً» (يو 6: 37). وأمره جميع الناس في كل مكان أن يتوبوا ويؤمنوا بالرب يسوع المسيح (أع 2: 38 و16: 31). والإنذار بعد الأمر كقوله «ارجعوا ارجعوا عن طرقكم الرديئة، فلماذا تموتون؟» (حز 33: 11). «ليترك الشرير طريقه ورجل الإثم أفكاره، وليتُب إلى الرب فيرحمه وإلى إلهنا لأنه يكثر الغفران» (إش 55: 7). «التفتوا إليَّ واخلصوا يا جميع أقاصي الأرض» (إش 45: 22). وفضلاً عن ذلك يخاطب الإنجيل عقول البشر وضمائرهم وعواطفهم وكل ما يحملهم على قبول دعوته الكريمة.*
*7 - ما معنى أن هذه الدعوة الخارجية عامة، وممَّ نشأت عموميتها؟*
** معناه أنها موجَّهة إلى جميع الذين يصلهم الإنجيل بلا تمييز، فلا تنحصر في جيل ولا أمة ولا طبقة من البشر، بل تمتد إلى الجميع. ونشأت عموميتها عن موضوعها، لأنها تعلن الشروط التي يخلص اللَّه بها الخطاة، وواجبات البشر الساقطين لينالوا الخلاص، فكانت بالضرورة عامة لكل البشر الخطاة. وهي من هذا القبيل شبيهةٌ بالناموس الأخلاقي الذي يعلن لجميع البشر واجباتهم في علاقتهم باللَّه خالقهم وحاكمهم الأخلاقي الذي يعِد الطائعين برضاه الإلهي، ويهدد العصاة بالغضب. فهو يمتد بالضرورة إلى كل الخلائق العاقلة. فدعوة الإنجيل هي لكل طبقة من البشر الساقطين لأنه يأمرهم أن يقبلوا المسيح ويتصالحوا مع اللَّه باعتباره «مصالحاً العالم لنفسه».*
*ويعلن الكتاب المقدس أن دعوة الإنجيل هذه موجَّهة إلى كل الناس، فقد أمر المسيح الكنيسة أن تكرز بالإنجيل للخليقة كلها، ولا يُستثنى من ذلك إلا الخلائق غير العاقلة والملائكة الساقطون. ولذلك يجب أن يُعرض خلاص المسيح على كل مخلوق من البشر على وجه الأرض. ولا يجوز لنا أن نُخرج أحداً من هذه الدعوة، ولا يجوز لأحدٍ أن يُخرج نفسه منها «لأنه هكذا أحب اللَّه العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد، لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية» (يو 3: 16). وقد تكرر في العهد الجديد الوعد المذكور في يوئيل بقوله «كل من يدعو باسم الرب ينجو» (يوئيل 2: 32 انظر أع 2: 21 ورو 10: 13) وقال داود «لأنك أنت يا رب صالح وغفور وكثير الرحمة لكل الداعين إليك» (مز 86: 5). وقال إشعياء «أيها العطاش جميعاً هلموا إلى المياه، والذي ليس له فضة تعالوا اشتروا وكلوا. هلموا اشتروا بلا فضة وبلا ثمن خمراً ولبناً» (إش 55: 1). ودعا المسيح الخطاة بدون قيدٍ قائلاً «تعالوا إليَّ يا جميع المتعَبين والثقيلي الأحمال وأنا أريحكم» (مت 11: 28) وخُتمت الأسفار المقدسة بالقول «الروح والعروس يقولان تعال. ومن يسمع فليقل تعال. ومن يعطش فليأتِ. ومن يرد فليأخذ ماء حياة مجاناً» (رؤ 22: 17). وبناءً على ذلك ذهب الرسل وكرزوا بالإنجيل لكل طبقات الناس مؤكدين أن كل من يتوب ويؤمن بالرب يسوع المسيح يخلص.*
*8 - هل توافق الدعوة الخارجية صدق اللَّه؟*
** اعترض قومٌ على الدعوة الخارجية التي تعرض الخلاص على الذين قصَد اللَّه بسابق حكمه أن يتركهم لجزاء خطاياهم العادل، وقالوا إنها مغايرة لصدق اللَّه.. فنجيب: سبق أن اعتُرض بمثل ذلك على سابق علم اللَّه بالقول: كيف يعرض اللَّه الخلاص على الذين عرف بسابق علمه أنهم يحتقرونه ويرفضونه؟ فإنه بذلك يعظم ذنبهم ويشدد دينونتهم. والاعتراضان خاطئان، وهما ناشئان عن قِصر فهمنا، فنحن لا نستطيع أن ندرك طرق اللَّه التي لا تُستقصى، ولا نفهم كيفية سياسته للعالم وإتمام مقاصده الفائقة الحكمة. فيجب أن نقتنع بأنه لا يحدث إلا ما يسمح اللَّه بوقوعه. وكل ما يسمح به يليق أن يسمح به. ويكفي في هذا الأمر أن نعرف أن خلاص المسيح معروضٌ على كل إنسان، وأن كل من يقبله يخلص، وأن ما أعده اللَّه من الخلاص كافٍ لجميع البشر. وأما مسألة مقاصد اللَّه في الاختيار وعدمه فليست من شأن خدّام الإنجيل الذين يجب عليهم التبشير به. ولا هو من شأن الخطاة الذين يجب عليهم أن يقبلوه بالشكر. وإذا كان أمر اللَّه للناس بأن يحبوه لا يناقض صدقه، فلا يناقض صدقه أمره لجميع الناس أن يتوبوا ويؤمنوا بالإنجيل.*

*9 - ما البرهان على أن الدعوة الخارجية إلى الخلاص لم تأتِ للبشر إلا في الإنجيل؟*
** يدعو اللَّه البشر للخلاص بواسطة سماع كلمته وقرائتها، فاللَّه لم يعلن طريق الخلاص بواسطة أعماله أو عنايته، ولا بنظام طبيعتنا الأخلاقي، ولا بالبداهة أو التبصُّر العقلي، ولا بالإعلان لجميع الناس مباشرةً في كل مكان وزمان، بل في كلمته المكتوبة. وبعد ما أعلن طريق الخلاص في الكتاب المقدس، وأمر الكنيسة أن تكرز به لجميع الأمم، لم يبقَ لنا دليل من الكتاب أو العقل أن اللَّه يعلن شروط الخلاص بطريقٍ آخر. والكتاب يعلّم أن معرفة الخلاص محصورة فيه. فمن لم يعرف طريق الخلاص هلك. والأدلة على ذلك كثيرة، نكتفي بذكر أربعة منها:*
*(1) تعلّم أسفار العهد القديم والجديد دائماً أن الوثنيين في حال الجهل المهلك. فقد وصفهم الأنبياء أنهم بعيدون عن اللَّه، يعبدون الأصنام، ويغوصون في الخطية. وفصل اللَّه بني إسرائيل عن بقية الشعوب ليحافظ على معرفة الدين الحق الذي اؤتُمنوا على أقواله الإلهية. وقيل في العهد الجديد إن الوثنيين لا يعرفون اللَّه، فصاروا جميعاً تحت الدينونة (رومية 1) وأمر بولس أهل أفسس أن يذكروا حالهم قبل وصول الإنجيل إليهم، لما كانوا بلا مسيح، أجنبيين عن رعوية إسرائيل، غرباء عن عهود الموعد، بلا رجاء وبلا إله في العالم (أف 2: 12). فهذا هو تعليم الكتاب الذي يؤكد أن معرفة اللَّه لم تصل للوثنيين بالتقليد أو بالوحي الباطن، فلم يكن عندهم ما يسوقهم إلى القداسة وإلى اللَّه.*
*(2) يقول الإنجيل إن المسيح، الكلمة المتجسد، هو الطريق الوحيد للخلاص، وإن البشر في حال الخطية والدينونة التي لا يستطيعون أن يخلصوا أنفسهم منها. والإنجيل يعلّم أن ابن اللَّه الأزلي أخذ طبيعتنا وأطاع وتألم عوضاً عنا لأجل خلاصنا، وأنه بعد ما مات لأجل خطايانا قام أيضاً لأجل تبريرنا، وإن الشرط العظيم الجوهري للخلاص هو قبول المسيح إلهاً ومخلصاً، قبولاً مصحوباً بالفهم والاختيار، وإنه ليس اسم آخر تحت السماء سوى اسم المسيح يخلُص الناس به. ولذلك أعد اللَّه كنيسةً وخداماً للدين ليعلنوا هذا الخلاص العظيم للبشر. فالبشر جاهلون بهذه المعرفة، مع أنهم في غاية الاحتياج إليها، وهم في خطر عظيم أن يهلكوا في خطاياهم.*
*(3) عيّن اللَّه خداماً للإنجيل أمرهم أن يذهبوا إلى كل العالم ويقولوا لكل إنسان «آمِن بالرب يسوع المسيح فتخلص. من آمن بالابن فله حياة أبدية، ومن لا يؤمن بالابن لن يرى حياةً، بل يمكث عليه غضب اللَّه». فلو أمكن أن يخلُص الناس بلا معرفة المسيح وبلا إيمان به لكانت هذه الرسالة بلا معنى.*
*(4) نص الكتاب على ضرورة معرفة الإنجيل، فقال المسيح «ليس أحدٌ يأتي إلى الآب إلا بي». وإنه لا يعرف أحد الآب إلا الابن ومن يعلنه الابن له. وقال أيضاً «من لم يؤمن يُدَن» (مر 16:16 ويو 3: 18). ولا يمكن أن يؤمن أحدٌ بلا معرفة. وقال يوحنا «من له الابن فله الحياة، ومن ليس له ابن اللَّه فليست له الحياة» (1يو 5: 12) أي أن معرفة المسيح شرط لنوال الحياة الأبدية، بل هي الحياة نفسها، إذ لا توجد بدونها، ولذلك قال بولس «إني أحسب كل شيء أيضاً خسارة من أجل فضل معرفة المسيح يسوع ربي» (في 3: 8). ثم أن الأشواق الروحية الباطنة تنتهي إلى المسيح، ولذلك قال بطرس إنه بواسطة معرفة المسيح دعانا اللَّه إلى المجد والفضيلة (2بط 1: 3). وقال بولس إن من كان بلا المسيح كان بلا رجاء وبلا إله (أف 2: 12) و نادى بضرورة دعوة البشر للخلاص بقوله «فكيف يدعون بمن لم يؤمنوا به؟ وكيف يؤمنون بمن لم يسمعوا به؟ وكيف يسمعون بلا كارز؟» (رو 10: 14) فالدعاء يستلزم الإيمان، والإيمان يستلزم المعرفة، والمعرفة تستلزم التعليم الخارجي، لأن الإيمان بالخبر والخبر بكلمة اللَّه (آية 17). فلا إيمان حيث لا يُسمع الإنجيل، وحيث لا إيمان لا خلاص.*

*وما أرهب القول «واسعٌ الباب ورحب الطريق الذي يؤدي إلى الهلاك، وكثيرون هم الذين يدخلون منه. ما أضيق الباب وأكرب الطريق الذي يؤدي إلى الحياة، وقليلون هم الذين يجدونه» (مت 7: 13، 14). وما أرهب أن نعرف أن معظم الذين يسمعون الإنجيل يرفضونه، مع أنه الرحمة المهداة لهم! لقد علّمنا المسيح أن نذكر حكمة اللَّه الفائقة وبره غير المحدود إذا رأينا ما يزعزع إيماننا في ما يجري حولنا، أو في تعاليم الديانة، وأن نقول «نعم أيها الآب، لأنه هكذا صارت المسرة أمامك» (مت 11: 26). فيجب أن ينشأ عن أن معرفة الإنجيل ضرورية لإعلان طريق الخلاص مزيدٌ من الجهد في إعلان الإنجيل للَّهالكين في خطاياهم، ووَقْف كل مقاومة لكلمة اللَّه أو اعتراض على طريق الخلاص.*
*وإن سأل سائل: ألا يمكن أن يرسل اللَّه النعمة الروحية إلى قلوب المختارين من الوثنيين (إن وُجد بينهم مختارون) لتُعِين ضعفاتهم وتساعدهم على العيشة بالأمانة بما عندهم من النور، حتى لو لم يعرفوا الإنجيل؟ قلنا: لا نقدر أن نقطع بعدم إمكان ذلك، ولو أن الأسفار المقدسة لا تعلّم هذا التعليم بصراحة. فالذي يريد أن يأمل في ذلك ليس له إلا مجرد الأمل فقط، لأنه لا يوجد تعليم قاطع صريح بذلك. وإذا خلص أحد بدون معرفة الإنجيل كان ذلك باتكاله على مجرد رحمة اللَّه، واستعماله ما عنده من النور أحسن استعمال، فيكون خلاصه من رحمة اللَّه بالمسيح، وبتخصيص فوائد كفارته له على سبيل النعمة المجانية. ولكن هذا لا يسند القول الباطل إن للوثنيين فرصة أخرى بعد الموت لسماع الإنجيل ونوال الخلاص بالمسيح في العالم الآتي، لأن امتحان جميع البشر، سواء كان بواسطة معرفتهم الإنجيل أم بواسطة نور الطبيعة والضمير، ينتهي في هذا العالم، والموت هو نهاية الامتحان.*

*10 - لماذا وُجهت دعوة الإنجيل إلى كل الناس إذا كانوا لا يخلصون جميعاً؟*
** (1) دعوة الإنجيل هي أمر اللَّه للبشر أن يتوبوا ويؤمنوا بالرب يسوع المسيح، ووعده أن الذين يؤمنون يخلصون. فهي إعلان ما يجب على جميع البشر وجوباً لازماً. فوجوب الإيمان بالمسيح كوجوب المحبة للَّه، وقد أمر اللَّه الناس بالأمرين.*
*(2) دعوة الإنجيل العامة هي الواسطة التي وضعها اللَّه لجميع مختاريه المختلطين ببقية البشر الذين لا يعرفهم أحد غيره. وقد أعلن للجميع ما يجب على الجميع، وعرضت البركة على الجميع بلا تمييز. وإعانة اللَّه للبعض ليقوموا بما يجب عليهم لا يخالف صحة تعميم الدعوة للجميع.*
*(3) دعوة الإنجيل العامة، مع الوعد العام أن كل من يؤمن يخلص، يُظهِر شر من يرفضون الدعوة عمداً ويصرّون على آثامهم، مما يُظهِر لهم ولكل الخلائق العاقلة عدل دينونتهم، كما قال المسيح «الذي لا يؤمن قد دين لأنه لم يؤمن باسم ابن اللَّه الوحيد. وهذه هي الدينونة: أن النور قد جاء إلى العالم، وأحب الناس الظلمة أكثر من النور، لأن أعمالهم كانت شريرة» (يو 3: 18، 19). ولا شك أن رفض ابن اللَّه مخلصاً هو من أعجب الخطايا التي يرتكبها البشر.*
*11 - ما هي الدعوة الداخلية بموجب تعليم الكتاب المقدس؟*
** الدعوة الداخلية هي قوة إلهية تؤثر مباشرةً في النفس بواسطة الروح القدس الذي يمنحها حياة جديدة روحية تقوم بها بأعمال روحية كالتوبة والإيمان والاتكال والرجاء والمحبة، التي كانت عاجزةً عنها قبل بلوغ الدعوة الداخلية إليها، فإن كل الذين قد سبق اللَّه فعيّنهم للحياة، وهؤلاء فقط شاء أن يدعوهم بكلمته وروحه في وقته المعيَّن المختار، من حال الخطية والموت التي هم فيها طبعاً، إلى النعمة والخلاص بالمسيح، فينير أذهانهم إنارة روحية للخلاص حتى يفهموا أمور اللَّه، فينزع قلبهم الحجري ويعطيهم قلباً لحمياً، ويجدد إرادتهم بقوته الضابطة الكل، ليُميلهم إلى ما هو صالح ويجذبهم إلى المسيح جذباً كافياً حتى يأتوا إليه بكامل حريتهم إذ جعلوا منتدَبين بنعمته. فربما تؤثر الدعوة الخارجية في الإنسان إلى حين، ولكنها تُقاوَم وتُرفَض غالباً. أما الدعوة الداخلية فتؤثر تأثيراً فعالاً في قوى النفس، وتُرغّب الإنسان رغبة شديدة في التدين وقبول المسيح والشروع في حياة التقوى. على أن هذه الدعوة الداخلية المسماة أيضاً «الدعوة الفعالة» و«الدعوة الكافية» قد يقاومها البعض أيضاً إلى حين. لكن مقاومتها لا تُبطِل قصد اللَّه، لأنها تدوم فعالة في القلب وتجذب النفس إلى التقوى الحقيقة. فهي واسطة لتوجيه الإنسان إلى حياة التقوى الحقيقية بتغيير أفكاره ومقاصده ليجتهد بمعونة النعمة في القيام بمطالب الإنجيل.*

*ولنا على إثبات هذه الدعوة الداخلية الكافية الفعالة، وامتيازها عن الدعوة الخارجية، أدلة كتابية كثيرة، نقتصر على خمسة منها:*

*(1) العبارات التي تميّز تأثير الروح عن تأثير الكلمة (يو 3: 5-8 و6: 45، 64، 65 و1تس 1: 5، 6 و1بط 1: 23 و1يو 5: 1).*

*(2) العبارات التي توضح لزوم تأثير الروح لقبول الحق (يو 1: 13 و16: 13-15 و1كو 2: 10-16 و12: 3 و2كو 3:3 وأف 1: 17).*
*(3) العبارات التي تنسب كل خير في الإنسان، حتى الإيمان والتوبة، إلى اللَّه (مت 16: 17) وغل 1: 15، 16 و2كو 3: 18 و4: 6 وفي 2: 13 وأف 2: 5-10 و2تي 2: 25 وتي 3: 4).*
*(4) العبارات التي تصرح بالتمييز بين الدعوتين، فقد أُشير إلى الدعوة الخارجية بقوله «لأن كثيرين يُدعَون وقليلين يُنتخبون» (مت 22: 14) وإلى الدعوة الداخلية بالقول «الذين دعاهم فهؤلاء بررهم أيضاً» (رو 8: 30) وقوله «فكل من سمع من الآب وتعلَّم يُقبل إليَّ» (يو 6: 45).*
*(5) العبارات التي تعلن عجز الناس الأخلاقي وتنسب إليهم العمى والموت الروحي، حتى لا ينقذهم شيء من تلك الحال إلا الدعوة الإلهية الكافية (1كو 2: 14 و2كو 4:4 وأف 2: 1).*
*12 - كيف لم يفهم البعض الدعوة الداخلية؟*
** أنكر البيلاجيون الخطية الأصلية، وقالوا إن الخطية تقوم بأفعال الإرادة، ولا تختص بأحوال النفس الباطنة. ولذلك نسبوا إلى الإنسان القدرة الكاملة على ترك الخطية متى شاء بمجرد التوبة، وأنكروا لزوم التجديد وتأثير الروح القدس الفعال لإرجاع الإنسان عن شره، فلم يسلّموا بلزوم الدعوة الفعالة (انظر فصل 24 س 6-10 وفصل 26 س 3-6).*
*وسلّم النصف بيلاجيين بلزوم النعمة لتُعِين الإنسان ليرجع إلى اللَّه، لكنهم قالوا إن الرغبة في الرجوع والعزم عليه هما من اختيار الإنسان، وإنه يشرع في ذلك من تلقاء نفسه. فيحقّ له بناءً على تلك الرغبة أن ينتظر معونة اللَّه في إدراك غايته. وهذا يوضح أن التعليم النصف بيلاجي ينكر لزوم الدعوة الداخلية الفعالة وضرورة سبقها لرجوع الإنسان إلى اللَّه، ولكنه يسلّم أن اللَّه يعين كل من يقصد التقوى من تلقاء نفسه.*
*وسلم الأرمينيون بالخطية الأصلية وعجز الإنسان عن القيام بواجباته الروحية من تلقاء نفسه، ولكنهم قالوا إن اللَّه أرسل النعمة الكافية لجميع البشر ودعا الجميع بدون استثناء دعوة كافية، وإن الفرق بين المدعوين الدعوة الداخلية والمدعوين الدعوة الخارجية يقوم بأن البعض يسمع الدعوة والآخر يرفضها. فالسامعون مدعوون دعوة فعالة، والرافضون مدعوون دعوة غير فعالة، مع عدم التمييز في موضوع الدعوة وغايتها وقوتها. فعندهم أن خلاص كل إنسان يتوقف على سماعه الدعوة العامة المشتركة، بلا احتياجٍ إلى أن تجعل قوة اللَّه تلك الدعوة فعالةً في المختارين للخلاص.*
*وقال اللوثريون إن البشر أموات بالخطايا، وإنهم عاجزون قبل التجديد عن عمل روحي مقبول لدى اللَّه، وإن حياة النفس الروحية تأتيها من الروح القدس المحيي المنير، ولذلك سلّموا بتعليم الاختيار، ونسبوا خلاص جميع المخلَّصين إلى إرادة اللَّه. لكنهم قالوا إن سبب ترك اللَّه للإنسان ليس عدم اختيار اللَّه إياه، بل مقاومة الإنسان للنعمة الكافية، التي (على قولهم) وُهبت من أول الأمر للجميع على السواء.*
*ولنوضح ما سبق في الدعوة الداخلية نقدم المثل التالي: »س« و»ص« كلاهما خاطئ. أما »س« فآمن وخلص بينما »ص« رفض وهلك. فيقول البيلاجيون إن س أراد أن يؤمن وص لم يرد، ولكلٍّ منهما قدرة تامة على عمل كل ما هو مطلوب منهما روحياً. ويقول النصف بيلاجيين إن س بدأ من تلقاء نفسه يطلب الخلاص، وأعانه اللَّه في ذلك. ولكن ص لم يسعَ في الخلاص مطلقاً. ويقول الأرمينيون إن س استعمل النعمة التي وُهبت لسائر البشر ولكن ص تغافلها ولم يستعملها. ويقول اللوثريون إن س وص كليهما كانا عاجزين ومحتاجين إلى نعمة من فوق. أما س فقبل النعمة بالشكر وسلم نفسه إلى إرشادها، وأما ص فقاوم النعمة ورفضها. ويقول الكلفينيون إن س اختاره اللَّه وأرسل إليه الروح القدس فجدده ودعاه دعوة داخلية فعالة، فأجاب تلك الدعوة بالتوبة والإيمان. ولكن ص لم يُدع تلك الدعوة الفعالة بل تُرك يتصرف كما يشاء. على أنه لم يتخلص من المسؤولية بحجة عدم دعوته دعوة فعالة، لأنه سمع الدعوة الخارجية، ولم يكن هناك ما يمنعه من اختيار الخلاص إلا عدم إرادته الاستماع والإجابة للدعوة وميله إلى الشر، ولذلك فهو علة هلاك نفسه لا اللَّه. ولم ينكر الكلفينيون صحة أقوال جميع هؤلاء في إيضاح نجاة س وهلاك ص، وإنما أنكروا إحاطة أقوالهم بكامل علة نجاة الواحد وهلاك الآخر. وزادوا سبباً أصلياً أعلى وأرفع وأفعل من تلك، وهو اختيار اللَّه للأول وتمكينه من الوسائط الفعالة، وعدم اختياره للآخر، بل تركه بدون الوسائط الفعالة. على أن هذا السبب الأصلي عند ص ليس على سبيل التأثير الإيجابي أو المنع الإجباري من خلاصه، بل هو قائم على عدم إرسال اللَّه إليه القدر الكافي من النعمة السماوية الفعالة، وبتركه لأهوائه ليقيم لنفسه الموانع في سبيل الخلاص، ويهلكها باختياره طريق الهلاك طوعاً لا كرهاً، وذلك لأسباب لا يعرفها إلا اللَّه، وهي فوق إدراك البشر. ولا ينكر الكلفينيون أن اللَّه يرسل قدراً عظيماً من النعمة العامة لكل إنسان، فيدعو الخاطئ دعوة خارجية عظيمة الشأن ويُسمعه الإنجيل، ويعرّفه الحق معرفة عقلية. وهذه الدعوة الخارجية تجعل كل إنسان مسؤولاً لأنه رفضها. ولا شك أن كل إنسان دُعي الدعوة الخارجية نال شيئاً من الرحمة الإلهية. ولو أنه قبلها لاستفاد ولم يُترك بلا دعوة فعالة. ولكن إهماله لها قطع رجاءه وزاد مسؤوليته.*
*13 - ما هي النعمة، وما أنواعها؟*
** النعمة في اصطلاح الكتاب المقدس هي التعطُّف والميل إلى عمل المعروف، ولا سيما المحبة للأدنى أو المحتقر أو غير المستحق. وقد ورد أنها رأس الصفات الطبيعية الإلهية، وأن إظهارها هو الغاية العظمى من عمل الفداء. فالغرض من الاختيار والتعيين للتبني والخلاص هو مدح مجد نعمة اللَّه التي يُنعم علينا بها في المسيح يسوع (أف 1: 3-6). فإنه يقيم الناس من الموت الروحي ويُجلسهم معه في المسيح، ليُظهر في الدهور الآتية غِنى نعمته الفائق (أف 2: 6، 7). وكثيراً ما قيل إن الخلاص هو من النعمة، بمعنى أن نظام الإنجيل هو نظام النعمة، لأن كل بركاته تُعطى مجاناً. وتظهر نعمة اللَّه في كل قسم من عمل الفداء، لأنها محبته التي لا يستحقها أحد من الناس. فلا يُمنح شيء ولا يوعد به إلا على سبيل النعمة لا على سبيل الاستحقاق. وعلى ذلك يكون تدبير الخلاص من أول الأمر إلى نهايته من النعمة وحدها بدون إلزامٍ للَّه. فإذا خلص أحد دون آخر كان ذلك من النعمة، حتى أن كل فضائله المسيحية تُسمى نِعماً أو مواهب. ولذلك سُميت موهبة الروح القدس، وهي أعظم مواهب الإنجيل، موهبة النعمة الإلهية. فإن عمل النعمة هو عمل الروح القدس، ووسائط النعمة هي الوسائط التي يُجري الروح القدس بها عمله. وبناءً على ذلك تكون أنواع النعمة ثلاثة، وهي: (أ) النعمة المشتركة أو العامة وهي فعل الروح الممنوح لجميع الذين يسمعون الحق. و(ب) النعمة الكافية أو الفعالة وهي ما كان كافياً من عمل الروح ليأتي بالناس إلى التوبة والإيمان بالحياة الطاهرة، وهي فعل الروح القدس الخاص الذي ينشأ عنه بالتحقيق التجديد والرجوع إلى اللَّه. و(ج) النعمة الحالة، وهي حلول الروح القدس في المؤمنين بالقوة الدائمة المتمكنة الناشئة عن حضوره واستقراره وقدرته.*
*وهذه الأنواع الثلاثة من النعمة تنحصر في نوعين فقط، وهما عام وخاص. ويسمى العام بالنعمة المشتركة، والخاص بالنعمة الكافية أو الفعالة. فالنعمة المشتركة هي فعل الروح القدس العام بواسطة الأسفار المقدسة ونور الطبيعة وإرشاد الضمير، وهي ترشد الإنسان في الأخلاق والمعرفة الدينية، غير أن قلبه لا يتجدد، ولا يتمكن بها من التقوى الحقيقية (أع 7: 51 وعب 10: 29). والنعمة الفعالة هي فعل الروح القدس الخاص الفعال الذي يجدد القلب ويقوده إلى التوبة الحقيقية والإيمان الحي، ويحثه على التقوى الحقيقية، ويساعده في كل مساعي الحياة الروحية، ويحل في القديسين ويجعلهم هياكل الروح القدس (رو 8: 30 و11: 7 و2تس 2: 13).*
*14 - ما هو الدليل على أن النعمة المشتركة تُوهَب للبشر جميعاً؟*
** الدليل هو آيات الكتاب المقدس الكثيرة التي تقول إن اللَّه يمنح كل الناس بعض أعمال الروح. ومنها «لا يدين روحي في الإنسان إلى الأبد» (تك 6: 3) والمعنى أن الروح القدس هو أصل الحياة الروحية، كما أنه أصل الحياة الطبيعية. فلما رأى اللَّه أن شر الناس قد كثر قال إنه يسترد منهم روحه الذي كان إلى ذلك الوقت يعمل في قلوبهم، دون أن يتوبوا. وقول استفانوس الشهيد لليهود «أنتم تقاومون الروح القدس. كما كان آباؤكم كذلك أنتم» (أع 7: 51) وقول إشعياء في أهل جيله إنهم أحزنوا روح اللَّه القدوس (إش 63: 10). ومثل ذلك أقوال كثيرة في الكتاب يظهَر منها أن الروح يجاهد في الأشرار وفي كل البشر، وأنهم يقاومونه ويُحزنونه ويطفئون أعماله. فكما أنه في كل مكان في العالم المادي يسوس أعماله حسب قوانين الطبيعة، كذلك هو في كل مكان في عقول الناس بصفته روح الحق والصلاح، يعمل فيهم حسب قوانين حريتهم الأخلاقية، فيستميلهم للخير ويحجزهم عن الشر. ويتضح أيضاً عمل الروح القدس العام بين كل الناس مما ذُكر في الكتاب في شأن المرفوضين، فإن من البشر من ينزع اللَّه عنهم حواجز روحه (التي تحجز الإثم) بسبب خطاياهم ويسلّمهم لأنفسهم ولسلطان الشر. وذُكر أن هذا عقاب عظيم أصاب العالم الوثني لسبب فجورهم، فإنهم لما استبدلوا حق اللَّه بالكذب، واتّقوا وعبدوا المخلوق دون الخالق، أسلمهم اللَّه إلى أهواء الهوان. وكما لم يستحسنوا أن يُبقوا اللَّه في معرفتهم أسلمهم اللَّه إلى ذهنٍ مرفوض (رو 1: 25-28). وقيل أيضاً «لم يسمع شعبي لصوتي، وإسرائيل لم يرض بي. فسلّمتُهم إلى قساوة قلوبهم ليسلكوا في مؤامرات أنفسهم» (مز 81: 11، 12).*

*فبناءً على أن الكتاب يحذر الناس من أن يُحزِنوا الروح، ويوصيهم أن يصلّوا إلى اللَّه أن لا ينزع روحه القدوس منهم، ويعلّمهم أن نزع الروح من شخص أو شعب هو دينونة هائلة، يتّضح لنا أن روح اللَّه يعمل في عقول الناس كثيراً أو قليلاً. ولذلك قيل إن غير المتجددين الذين لا ينالون الحياة الأبدية هم «شركاء الروح». وقد ذكر الرسول أناساً منهم تابوا وآمنوا زماناً وقبلوا كلمة اللَّه بفرح واستناروا وذاقوا الموهبة السماوية وصاروا شركاء الروح، ثم سقطوا وهلكوا (عب 6: 4-6).*
*15 - هل هناك أهمية لنتائج النعمة المشترَكة (أي عمل الروح العام)؟*
** نتائج النعمة المشتركة من أهم الأمور لكل إنسان بمفرده وللعالم كله، لأن ما يحدث للعالم المادي إذا تُرك للعوامل الطبيعية بدون العناية الربانية، هو نفس ما يحدث للعالم الروحي في جميع ظواهره الأخلاقية والدينية بدون قوة وإرشاد الروح القدس الحاجزة (التي تحجز الإثم). ولنا على أهمية نتائج النعمة المشتركة دليلان:*
*(1) ما ينشأ عن حجز الروح عن عقول البشر، ويتضح ذلك من أمرين: (أ) يعلّمنا الكتاب المقدس والاختبار أن الذين يرفضون عمل اللَّه فيهم تموت ضمائرهم أو تضعف، فلا يبالون بالروحيات، ويخضعون لسلطة شهوات طبيعتهم الرديئة. وقد وصف بولس ذلك في رومية 1. ولا يقتصر هذا الرفض على الأفراد بل قد يعم أمماً وكنائس بجملتها، فتكون النتيجة الموت الروحي الدائم. (ب) من التأمل في ما ورد في الكتاب المقدس عن نزع سلطة الروح القدس على الخلائق العاقلة، فتصبح حالتها جهنمية، بعكس السماء، وهي الحالة أو المكان الذي يملك فيها الروح بسلطة مطلقة. أما جهنم فهي مكان أو حال لا يتسلّط فيها الروح ولا يحجز فيها الإثم. فيكون وجود الروح وعدم وجوده هو السبب العظيم في الفرق بين السماء وجهنم.*
*(2) النظر إلى نتائج النعمة المشتركة وهي: (أ) ما نراه بين البشر من اللياقة والترتيب واللطف والفضل هو نتيجة قوة الروح القدس العامة العظيمة، حتى لو لم يشعر بها الإنسان. فإن مجرد الخوف من العقاب الآتي، والشعور الطبيعي بما يجب، وحواجز النواميس البشرية لا تمنع الشر إلا قليلاً. (ب) ما يُشاهَد في عامة الناس من مخافة اللَّه والشعور الديني، وهو ما يسوقهم إلى احترام طقوس الدين بأنواعها المختلفة وما تستحقه من الوقار والانتباه. (ج) ما نراه مراراً كثيرة من التأثير الوقتي من الكرازة بالحق، أو من التأديب الإلهي. ولو أنه يزول بعد حين دون أن يعطي ثمراً للبر، فإن كثيرين من البشر يصدقون الحق ويقتنعون تماماً بصحة التعاليم الإلهية، ولكن ذلك لا يؤثر فيهم تأثيراً يؤدي إلى حياة التقوى. وربما يشعر الإنسان بذنبه أمام شريعة اللَّه، وبنجاسته أمام قداسته، ويعلم أنه محكوم عليه أمام شريعة العدل. لكن لعدم اهتمامه لا ينتج عن ذلك نتائج إيجابية. وإن نتجت فهي تؤدي إلى الإصلاح الخارجي بدون تغيير القلب. وقد قال المسيح في مَثَل الزارع إن البذار تسقط على أماكن لم تأتِ بثمر، أو كان ثمرها وقتياً. ولكن البرهان الوحيد على وقوع زرع الإنجيل في أرض جيدة هو وجود الأثمار ودوامها. وقد حدث في كل تاريخ الكنيسة أن ارتدّ بعض الذين حُسبوا متديّنين حقيقيين، ووقع بعضهم في فتور مهلك. ونحن لا نقدر أن نميز المتجددين الحقيقيين من غير المتجددين، إلا بقول المسيح «من ثمارهم تعرفونهم».*


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2011)

*16 - ماذا يعلّمنا الكتاب عن النعمة المشترَكة، أي تأثير الروح العام؟*
** نحن لا نعرف كيف يعمل الروح في التجديد أو الإقناع، فقد قال المسيح «الريح تهبّ حيث تشاء وتسمع صوتها، لكنك لا تعلم من أين تأتي ولا إلى أين تذهب. هكذا كل من وُلِد من الروح» (يو 3: 8). فإن كنا لا نفهم كيف تعمل أنفسنا في أجسادنا، ولا كيف تعمل الأرواح الشريرة في عقول البشر، فكيف نفهم طرق عمل الروح القدس في عقول الناس؟ ولكننا نعلم ما يأتي:*
*(1) يخاطب اللَّه عقول الناس ويعلّمهم بروحه ويرشدهم ويبكّتهم ويقنعهم إقناعاً أخلاقياً يؤثر في عقولهم فيُظهِر لهم الحق، ويدفعهم ليقوموا بالعمل الصالح.*
*(2) يستخدم الروح القدس كلمة الحق.*
*(3) لا تتجاوز النتائج الأخلاقية والدينية المنسوبة إليه دائرة أعمال العقل الطبيعية، لأن المعرفة والإيمان والشعور بالخطية وتأنيب الضمير والحزن والفرح التي يُحدثها الروح في النفس جميعها ليست معجزاتٍ، بل أعمال طبيعية قد يحرك مثلها إنسان في عقل إنسانٍ آخر.*
*(4) قد تُقابَل أعمال الروح المذكورة بمقاومة قاطعة.*
*وتتميز هذه النعمة المشتركة في كل ما ذُكر عن عمل الروح الفعال الذي ينسب إليه الكتاب المقدس تجديد النفس. والحقيقة العظيمة هي أن روح اللَّه الحاضر في كل عقل بشري يردّ الإنسان عن الشر، ويسوقه إلى الخير. ويرجع كل ما في العالم من حُسن الترتيب واللياقة والفضيلة واحترام الديانة وفرائضها إلى حضور الروح وعمله. ولذلك فإن أعظم كارثة تحل بالفرد أو الكنيسة أو الأمة هي نتيجة نزع اللَّه روحه منهم. فلنحذر من أن نُحزن الروح أو نطفئ أعماله بمقاومته وارتكاب الخطية، ولاسيما رفض عمله بروح الاحتقار والتجديف عليه. «لأن من قال كلمة على ابن الإنسان يُغفر له، وأما من قال على الروح القدس فلن يُغفر له، لا في هذا الدهر ولا في الآتي» (مت 12: 32).*
*17 - ما المقصود بالنعمة الفعالة، أي فعل الروح الخاص؟*
** «الدعوة الفعالة هي فعل روح اللَّه، الذي به يبكتنا على خطيتنا وينير أذهاننا في معرفة المسيح ويجدد إرادتنا، ويقنعنا بل يقوينا على قبول المسيح المقدم لنا مجاناً في الإنجيل الطاهر. هي قوة اللَّه الضابطة الكل الصادرة عن نعمة اللَّه المجانية. وقد ذكرنا أن جميع الحوادث التي يمكننا أن نعرف شيئاً منها تنقسم إلى ثلاثة أقسام: (1) ما يحدث من عمل الأسباب الثانوية العادي، مع إرشاد عمل العناية الربانية وضبطها. (2) ما يحدث في العالم من مجرد الإرادة الإلهية بعمل اللَّه مباشرةً بدون مشاركة عمل الأسباب الثانوية. أو باستعماله تلك الأسباب الثانوية مباشرةً بقوة غير عادية، كالمعجزات بأنواعها. (3) ما يحدث في عقل الإنسان وقلبه ونفسه من فعل روح اللَّه، أو عمل قدرته مباشرةً. ومن هذا القسم الأخير الإعلان الباطن والإلهام والتجديد وقوة المعجزات، كموهبة الألسنة وموهبة الشفاء وما شابهها.*
*وإذا ثبت أن النعمة الفعالة هي قوة اللَّه القادرة على كل شيء كان ذلك حلاً لجميع المسائل المختلَف عليها في هذا الشأن، كما يظهر من إجابة السؤال التالي.*
*18 - ماذا يُقال في حقيقة النعمة الفعالة؟*
** (1) أعمال هذه النعمة سرية، لا تُسبِّبها النواميس التي تحكم أعمالنا العقلية والأخلاقية. قال المسيح «الريح تهبّ حيث تشاء، وتسمع صوتها، لكنك لا تعلم من أين تأتي ولا إلى أين تذهب. هكذا كل من وُلد من الروح» (يو 3: 8).*
*(2) بين النعمة الفعالة وعمل العناية الربانية المعتاد فرق جوهري، لا في الدرجة أو الكيفية أو العلاقة، بل في النوع. فلا يمكن أن نقارن بين ما يسبِّب التقدم العقلي في جانب وما يُصلح الصفات الأخلاقية، والقوة التي تُقيم الموتى في جانب آخر.*
*(3) ليست النعمة الفعالة إقناعاً أخلاقياً فقط، لأن الإقناع الأخلاقي ينتج من تأثير عقل واحد في عقل آخر بإظهار الحق، أو بالترغيب، أو بالإنذار وغير ذلك. فإذا حدث مثل هذا النوع من القوة الأخلاقية قد يقبل العقل وقد لا يقبل، ويكون حكمه خاصاً به وضمن دائرة قوته. ولكن النعمة الفعالة غير ذلك، لأن شفاء المريض بكلمة يختلف اختلافاً جوهرياً عن شفائه بالدواء. وقد يقتنع الرجل الحي بأن لا يقتل نفسه، وأما الميت فلا يمكن إحياؤه بواسطة الإقناع. فإذا كان التجديد يتم بإرادة اللَّه وأمره وقدرته العظمى، فمن المؤكد أنه لا ينشأ عن حُجّة الكلام أو الإقناع، بل بفعل الروح القدس الذي يرافقه.*
*(4) عمل الروح هو في النفس مباشرةً، وهذا يختلف عما تُحدثه عناية اللَّه بالمخلوقات. نعم قد ترافق معرفةُ الحق عملَ الروح، ولكن ليس لمعرفة الحق دورٌ في تجديد النفس إلا كواسطةٍ يستخدمها الروح لإنارة العقل وإرشاده (مت 13: 18-23).*

*(5) عمل النعمة الفعالة لا يمكن أن يُقاوَم لأنه عمل القوة الإلهية. أما النعمة المشترَكة (أي فعل الروح الممنوح كثيراً أو قليلاً لكل إنسان) فكثيراً ما يلقَى المقاومة، وكثيراً ما يُحزِن المؤمن الروح القدس ويطفئ عمله، لأن الإنسان حرّ وقادر على مقاومة كل الأفعال الأخلاقية التي يجريها الروح فيه. وهذا يختلف عن عمل التجديد الذي تُجريه القوة الإلهية غير المحدودة، فلا يقدر أحدٌ أن يقاومه كما لا يقدر أحدٌ أن يقاوم عمل الخليقة. فإن هذه النتيجة تنشأ عن إرادة اللَّه في الحال، كما ظهر النور فوراً لما قال «ليكن نور». وليس في هذا سلبٌ لحرية الإنسان بل هو يحفظها.*

*(6) الإنسان ليس الفاعل في تجديد نفسه، بل التغيير مفعول فيه. صحيح أن الإنسان يعمل في ما يسبق التغيير وفي ما يعقبه. أما التغيير نفسه فأمرٌ يختبره دون أن يعمله. فالإنسان مثل العُمي والعُرج الذين جاءوا إلى المسيح، فقد كابدوا المشقة في الحضور إليه، ولما نالوا الشفاء فرحوا بالقوة الجديدة الممنوحة لهم. وأما الشفاء نفسه فلم يكن لهم فيه عملٌ. هكذا التجديد، هو نتيجة القوة الإلهية، كفتح أعين العمي وآذان الصم عند صدور الأمر الإلهي.*

*(7) لا بد أن التجديد عمل سريع فجائي. فإذا كان التجديد هو إحياء الذين كانوا موتى، فلا بد أنه سريع كإحياء لعازر. وعندما يأمر اللَّه بالحياة للخاطئ، يحيا في الحال، وتظهر فيه صفات الحياة الجديدة الإلهية.*

*(8) التجديد من عمل النعمة المطلقة، فلا بد من جعل الشجرة جيدة لتصير ثمارها جيدة. ولا يمكن أن تغيّر الشجرة الرديئة نفسها، فهي تحتاج إلى من يغيّرها. وكذلك الحال مع الأعمال الصالحة الروحية. إنها ثمر التجديد الذي يُجريه اللَّه في القلب. والتجديد هبة مجانية لا تُمنح بناءً على ما يكون أو سيكون من الصلاح في الإنسان الذي يتغير، كما لم يقُل أحد من الذين شفاهم المسيح إنه طلب عمل القوة الإلهية لتعمل فيه بناءً على صلاحٍ خاص سيقوم به، كما لم يدخله أدنى ظن أنه اشترك مع اللَّه في استرجاع بصره أو عافيته.*
*19 - ما هي الأدلة على تميُّز عمل الروح عن تأثير كلمة حق الإنجيل؟*
** يقول الكتاب إن عمل الروح في العقل متميز عن قوة الحق الإلهي، وإن كان يصاحبه. ولنا على ذلك أدلة كثيرة هي:*
*(1) يميز الكتاب المقدس تمييزاً واضحاً بين الذين يسمعون الكلمة فقط والذين يعلّمهم اللَّه الكلمة في قلوبهم. قال المسيح «لا يقدر أحد أن يُقبل إليَّ إن لم يجتذبه الآب» (يو 6: 44) وقد أشار بهذا إلى اجتذابٍ في باطن الإنسان، غير ما يعمله الحق الآتي إلى العقل من الخارج، لأن قوة الحق في عقول الذين يسمعونه وضمائرهم لا يكفي، فلابد من تعليم الروح الباطني ليتمكن الحق من العمل. قال الرسول إن الكرازة بالإنجيل مهما كانت صريحة وشديدة، إلا أنها بدون تأييد الروح القدس في الإقناع تصبح ضعيفة وغير فعالة، ولو كان الكارز بولس أو أبلوس (1كو 1: 23-26 و2: 14، 15 و1تس 1: 5، 6) فالمدعوون بالدعوة الفعالة حسب الكتاب هم الذين ينالون دعوة باطنة من الروح القدس، لا الذين يسمعون الكلمة فقط. فإن الذين يدعوهم اللَّه يبررهم، والذين يبرّرهم يمجّدهم (رو 8: 30).*
*(2) يذكر الكتاب أن حالة الإنسان بعد السقوط تجعل الحق غير فعالٍ فيه، فيلزم أن يعمل الروح القدس فيه. الإنسان ميت روحياً، فلا يسمع ولا يبصر ولا يقبل أمور الروح، ولا يستطيع أن يعرفها لأنه يحكم فيها روحياً. فلا يقبل حقائق الإنجيل إلا الروحيون الذين يحل فيهم الروح ويملك على عقولهم وقلوبهم (1كو 2: 10-15).*
*(3) يعلّم الكتاب أن عمل الروح القدس ضروري ليهيّئ عقول الناس ليقبلوا الحق. فالحق هو النور الضروري للرؤية، ولكن إذا كانت العين مغمضة أو عمياء فلا بد من فتحها أو ردّ البصر إليها قبل أن يُحدِث النور فيها تأثيره، كما فتح الرب قلب ليدية لتُصغي إلى ما كان يقوله بولس (أع 16: 14 قارن مز 119: 18 وأف 1: 17-19 و4: 30).*
*(4) الوعد العظيم في الكتاب هو حلول الروح القدس، كما قيل «ويكون بعد ذلك أني أسكب من روحي على كل بشرٍ» (يوء 2: 28). ويظهر من النتائج التي ذكرها النبي أن انسكاب الروح ليس هو قوة الحق، لأن الحق مهما كان واضحاً ومصحوباً بقوة فائقة لا يكون سبباً لإحداث النبوات والأحلام والرؤى. والعهد القديم مشحون بالنبوات والمواعيد المتعلقة بموهبة الروح القدس التي تُنتِج زيادةً في إعلان الأمور الإلهية التي يأتي بها المسيح وتجعلها فعالة. ومن أمثلة ذلك قول اللَّه بفم إشعياء أن يُسكَب علينا روحٌ من العلاء فتصير البرية بستاناً (إش 32: 15) وقوله «أسكب ماءً على العطشان وسيولاً على اليابسة. أسكب روحي على نسلك وبركتي على ذريتك» (إش 44: 3). وقوله بفم حزقيال «سكبت روحي على بيت إسرائيل» (حز 39: 29) وقوله بفم زكريا «أفيض على بيت داود وعلى سكان أورشليم روح النعمة والتضرعات فينظرون إلى الذين طعنوه، وينوحون عليه كنائح على وحيدٍ له» (زك 12: 10).*

*وقد أمر المسيح بعد قيامته تلاميذه أن يبقوا في أورشليم إلى أن يعطيهم قوةً من العلاء، أي إلى أن ينالوا موهبة الروح القدس، فحل الروح على التلاميذ في يوم الخمسين تحقيقاً لنبوات العهد القديم. وكانت النتيجة أن استنارت عقول الرسل ونالوا موهبة المعجزات، واهتدى خمسة آلاف نفس دفعة واحدة. وقد نشأت هذه النتائج عن قوة الروح المتميزة عن قوة الحق، كما يظهر من قول بطرس في حوادث يوم الخمسين «فيسوع هذا أقامه اللَّه، ونحن جميعاً شهود لذلك. وإذ ارتفع بيمين اللَّه وأخذ موعد الروح القدس من الآب، سكب هذا الذي أنتم الآن تبصرونه وتسمعونه» (أع 2: 32، 33 قارن في 2: 13 و2تس 1: 11 وعب 13: 21). وكان ما حدث يوم الخمسين تحقيقاً لوعد المسيح لتلاميذه أنه يرسل إليهم «معزياً آخر ليمكث معهم إلى الأبد، روح الحق» (يو 14: 16، 17) ليعلّمهم ويذكّرهم بكل ما قاله المسيح لهم، وليشهد للمسيح، وليبكت العالم على خطية وعلى برٍ وعلى دينونة، ويعطي الرسل فماً وحكمةً لا يستطيع المقاومون الرد عليه. ولذلك قال إن المؤمنين ينالون الروح القدس، وإن لهم مسحة من القدوس تمكث معهم وتعلّمهم كل شيء (1يو 2: 20، 27). وقصد المسيح «عطية الروح» في قوله إن الآب السماوي أسخى في إعطاء الروح القدس للذين يسألونه من إعطاء الأب الأرضي أولاده عطايا جيدة (لو 11: 13) وهو شيء آخر يفوق معرفة كلمته، لأن كثيرين يسمعون ولا يفهمون ولا يؤمنون، ولذلك وعد اللَّه بإرسال الروح ليصاحب تعليم الكلمة ويجعله فعالاً. فهو الهبة الثمينة التي يهبها للذين يطلبونها. وقال الرسول «بهذا نعرف أنه يثبت فينا من الروح الذي أعطانا» (1يو 3: 24). وعلى هذا يكون الروح القدس هبةً للذين وصلتهم كلمة اللَّه، وهي متميزة عنها.*
*(5) أمر اللَّه العارفين بالكلمة أن يصلّوا لأجل عطية الروح لتصير فعّالة، وهذا يدل على أن عمل الروح في عقول البشر يمتاز عن عمل الحق. ولنا أمثلة كثيرة في الكتاب على هذه الصلوات، منها صلاة داود «روحك القدوس لا تنزعه منّي» (مز 51: 11) وصلاة الرسول لأجل أهل أفسس الذين كرز لهم بالإنجيل أكثر من سنتين أن اللَّه يعطيهم الروح القدس ليعرفوا اللَّه وتنفتح عيونهم ليعرفوا رجاء دعوتهم، وغِنى مجد ميراث القديسين، وعظمة قدرته الفائقة نحو المؤمنين (أف 1: 17-19) ومثلها صلاته لأجل أهل كولوسي. ومن الجهة الأخرى يُنذر الناس بأن لا يُحزنوا الروح ولا يطفئوه لئلا ينصرف عنهم. والدينونة العظيمة التي تهدد دائماً الذين يسمعون الإنجيل ويُصرّون على عدم التوبة هي أن اللَّه يحجز عنهم الروح القدس، ويتركهم لأنفسهم وللقوة المستقرة في الحق. فهم المرفوضون الذين كفَّ الروح عن العمل فيهم.*
*(6) ينسب الكتاب دائماً التجديد والتوبة والإيمان والأفكار الطاهرة إلى عمل الروح القدس رأساً. ومن ذلك أنه يحل في المؤمنين ويضبط حياتهم الباطنة والظاهرة، وينيرهم ويرشدهم ويقدسهم ويقويهم ويعزيهم، ويمنح كل واحد بمفرده من المواهب ما يشاء (1كو 12: 11). ولا يميز الكتاب بين مواهب الألسنة والشفاء والمعجزات والحكمة ومواهب الفضائل المسيحية كالإيمان والمحبة والرجاء، بل ينسبها جميعاً إلى عمله. فكما أن النوع الأول من المواهب ليس قوة تمنحها كلمة حق الإنجيل، كذلك النوع الثاني. ولم يعتمد الرسول في نجاح تبشيره على توضيح الحق أو الإلحاح على قبوله، بل على ما يرافقه من برهان الروح (1كو 2: 4). وشكر اللَّه على أن الإنجيل لم يأتِ بالكلام فقط، بل بالقوة أيضاً وبالروح القدس (1تس 1: 5). وقال إن اللَّه هو العامل فيهم أن يريدوا وأن يعملوا من أجل المسرة (في 2: 13) وطلب إلى اللَّه أن يكمل شعبه، عاملاً فيهم ما يُرضي أمامه (عب 13: 21). والحق أن كل صلاة وردت في الكتاب لأجل هداية الناس وتقديسهم وتعزيتهم تتضمن معنى أن اللَّه يعمل في عقول الناس بروحه القدوس. ويصدُق هذا القول خصوصاً على البركة الرسولية حيث يُراد بشركة الروح القدس ما يعمله الروح في النفس من التقديس والخلاص.*
*(7) آمنت الكنيسة عبر عصورها أن الروح يرافق الكلمة والفرائض الإلهية بقوة عليا ليست في نفس الكلمة والفرائض، بل معطاة حسب ما يشاء اللَّه. فإن خدمة الصلاة المستعملة في كل الكنائس مشحونة بطلبات مرافقة الروح للكلمة وللأسرار. وتاريخ الكنيسة عامرٌ بأخبار الحوادث التي تشهد بهذا، وإلا فكيف اهتدى ألوف في يوم الخمسين ولم يؤمن إلا قليلون بواسطة كرازة المسيح نفسه؟ ولماذا تقدمت الكنيسة تقدماً سريعاً في كل أقطار العالم مدة العصر الرسولي، وتجدد الأمر في زمن الإصلاح وبعده مراراً كثيرة؟ فهذه شواهد ظاهرة لقوة الروح القدس التي ترافق قوة الحق.*
*وليس القصد أن نقلّل أهمية الحق، لأن الروح يستخدم الحق واسطةً لإنارة القلب. وليس لنا دليل على تجديد الناس أو خلاصهم بدون معرفة الحق، فتكون علاقة الحق بعمل الروح هي أن الروح يجدِّد الإنسان ويقدّره على فهم الحق وقبوله، بأن يعطي قوة البصر، والحق يُظهر ما نراه بواسطة تلك القوة (رو 10: 14، 17 ويع 1: 18 ويو 17:17).*

*20 - ما هو الدليل على تميُّز عمل الروح عن عمل العناية؟*
** كما يتميّز عمل الروح عن تأثير كلمة حق الإنجيل، كذلك يتميّز عن عمل العناية الربانية. وفي موضوع العناية يعلّمنا الكتاب:*
*(1) أن اللَّه حاضر في كل مكان وحافظ كل المخلوقات في الوجود والحياة.*
*(2) أنه يعمل على الدوام مع الأسباب الثانوية في إحداث ما ينشأ عنها.*
*(3) إن القوى الطبيعية التي أبدعها تعمل عملاً منتظماً حسب النواميس المعينة، ولكن لأن اللَّه خارج عن دائرة المخلوقات وفعال لما يريد، فإنه يضبط أعمال النواميس المذكورة (أي عمل الأسباب الثانوية) ويُجريها كما يشاء، فيرسل المطر تارةً ويحجزه أخرى، ويأمر بالخصب أو القحط كما يريد. مثال ذلك أن إيليا صلى أن لا تمطر على الأرض، فلم تمطر ثلاث سنين وستة أشهر. ثم صلى أيضاً فأعطت السماء مطراً وأخرجت الأرض ثمرها (يع 5: 17، 18).*
*(4) أن اللَّه يضبط كل البشر كما يضبط النواميس الطبيعية. ومن أمثلة ما ورد في الكتاب المقدس بياناً لسلطة عناية اللَّه وأنه يعمل كل شيء حسب مشورة إرادته، قوله «قلب الملك في يد الرب كجداول مياه حيثما شاء يُمِيله» (أم 21: 1) وقوله «هذا يضعه، وهذا يرفعه» (مز 75: 7). وقوله «قلب الإنسان يفكر في طريقه، والرب يهدي خطوته» (أم 16: 9). وقوله «بي تملك الملوك وتقضي العظماء عدلاً» (أم 8: 15).*
*21 - ما هي الأعمال الخاصة بالروح؟*
** أربعة وهي:*
*(1) إعلان الحق، فمن الواضح أن البشر لم يتوصّلوا إلى تعاليم الكتاب العظيمة نتيجة تقدمهم العلمي، بل أعلنها اللَّه بطرقٍ فائقة الطبيعة، بواسطة الروح القدس.*
*(2) ألهم الروح القدس رجال اللَّه القديسين وساقهم ليكتبوا الأسفار المقدسة (2بط 1: 21).*
*(3) وزَّع الروح المواهب العقلية والأخلاقية والطبيعية على البشر ليؤهّلهم لخدمته. وكانت بعض هذه المواهب خارقةً للعادة، كما كان الأمر في الرسل وغيرهم، وكان بعضها مواهب طبيعية كحذق الصُّناع، وشجاعة الأبطال وقوتهم، وحكمة أهل السياسة وما شابهها. ومن ذلك قوله في بصلئيل «ملأتُه من روح اللَّه بالحكمة والفهم والمعرفة وكل صنعة لاختراع مخترعات، ليعمل في الذهب والفضة والنحاس» (خر 31: 3، 4). وقوله في الشيوخ الذين انتخبهم موسى «آخذ من الروح الذي عليك وأضع عليهم» (عد 11: 17). وقيل في يشوع إنه أُقيم ليخلف موسى «لأنه كان فيه الروح» (عد 27: 18). وقيل في عثنيئيل إنه «كان عليه روح الرب وقضى لإسرائيل» (قض 3: 10) وهكذا قيل في جدعون ويفتاح وشمشون، وما قيل يوم دعوة شاول ليكون ملكاً على إسرائيل من أنه «حل عليه روح الرب» ولما رُفض بسبب عصيانه انصرف الروح عنه (1صم 16: 14) وما قيل يوم مسح صموئيل داود من أنه «حل روح الرب على داود من ذلك اليوم فصاعداً» (1صم 16: 13) وكذلك قول العهد الجديد «أنواع مواهب موجودة ولكن الروح واحد» (1كو 12: 4) فصار «البعض رسلاً، والبعض أنبياء، والبعض معلّمين، والبعض أصحاب قوات» (1كو 12: 29). ولهذا السبب شجع بولس شيوخ أفسس أن «يرعوا الرعية التي أقامهم الروح القدس فيها أساقفة» (أع 20: 28).*
*(4) التأثيرات الروحية على أنواعها، ومنها الإقناع بالخطية والبر والدينونة، ومقاومة الشر في القلب، والجهاد والإنذار وإنارة الضمير والإقناع بالحق، والحواجز الشديدة عن ارتكاب الخطية، والإيمان والتجديد والتقديس والتعزية والقوة والثبات في القداسة، وتمجيد النفس والجسد أخيراً.*
*22 - ما هي الأدلة على فعل الروح الخاص، أي النعمة الفعالة؟*
** ذكرنا البراهين على إثبات دعوة داخلية فعالة ممتازة عن الدعوة الخارجية (قارن ما قلناه في هذا الفصل إجابةً لأسئلة 5-10). ونضيف:*
*(1) يعلّمنا الكتاب أن التجديد من عمل الروح القدس القادر على كل شيء، ولا يمكن أن يجريه إلا الروح الأزلي نفسه، فهو مما لا يقدر عليه إلا قوة اللَّه العظيمة، وقد وُصف بأنه «إحياء» ولا ينشئ الحياة إلا اللَّه. وقيل أيضاً إنه من عمل قوة اللَّه رأساً، فهو كعمل الخليقة الأصلية لا دَخل للأسباب الثانوية فيه. فكما أُقيم المسيح من الأموات بقوة اللَّه، هكذا أُقيم لعازر وهكذا يُقام المتجددون من قبور خطاياهم. فالقيامة الروحية إحياء حقيقي كإحياء الجسد الميت. ولا خلاف بينهما إلا في حدوث الواحد في العالم الظاهر والآخر في العالم الروحي، ولكن اللَّه يهب الحياة في الحالتين. فالتجديد ليس من الإنسان، ولا من مجرد الإقناع الأخلاقي، بل من قدرة اللَّه العظيمة مباشرةً. ومن عبارات الكتاب التي تؤدي إلى هذه الحقيقة نفسها قوله إن المؤمنين خلائق جديدة، وإنهم خُلقوا جديداً في المسيح.*
*ومن عباراته أيضاً في هذا المعنى أن المؤمنين أبناء اللَّه، لا لمجرد أنه خلقهم، بل لأنهم مولودون ولادة جديدة من اللَّه، ومولودون من الروح (1يو 5: 1-18). والمعنى في كل ذلك أن الحياة هبةٌ، يأتينا نوع منها من والدينا الأرضيين الفاسدين، ويأتينا نوع آخر من الروح، كما قال المسيح «المولود من الجسد جسد هو، والمولود من الروح هو روح» (يو 3: 6) فيصير من أولاد اللَّه، الذين يولدون «ليس من دم، ولا من مشيئة جسد، ولا من مشيئة رجل، بل من اللَّه» (يو 1: 13).*
*(2) علاقة هذا التعليم بغيره من تعاليم الكتاب. فلو علّم الكتاب (كما يزعم البعض) أن البشر بعد السقوط لم يفقدوا كل القدرة على الصلاح الروحي، ولم يموتوا في الذنوب والخطايا، وأنهم لا يزالون قادرين على الرجوع إلى اللَّه، لصحّ القول إن التجديد محصور في الإقناع الأخلاقي. غير أن الكتاب يعلّم في الدعوة الفعالة أن هذه الدعوة الكافية هي من نعمة اللَّه المجانية، وليست من شيءٍ سبق اللَّه فرآه في الإنسان، حتى بعد ما يحيا ويتجدد بالروح القدس، وبه يستطيع أن يجيب هذه الدعوة وأن يقبل النعمة المعروضة والمحمولة فيها. فإذا كان الإنسان في حالته الطبيعية بعد السقوط ميتاً روحياً كما كان لعازر ميتاً جسدياً، كانت القيامة الروحية من عمل القدرة الإلهية وحدها، كالقيامة الجسدية. ولذلك لم تنفصل هذه التعاليم المتصلة قط، لأن كل الذين يعتقدون أن الخطية الأصلية توجب الموت الروحي وتسلب الإنسان كل قدرة على عمل الصلاح الروحي يعتقدون أيضاً أنه لا يتخلص من هذه الحال بالإقناع الأخلاقي، بل بعمل قوة اللَّه العظيمة مباشرةً. وقد أشار المسيح إلى هذين النوعين من الموتى بقوله «كما أن الآب يُقيم الأموات ويحيي، كذلك الابن أيضاً يحيي من يشاء. الحق الحق أقول لكم إنه تأتي ساعة، وهي الآن، حين يسمع الأموات صوت ابن اللَّه، والسامعون يحيون» (يو 5: 21، 25).*
*وهناك علاقة قوية بين تعليم سلطان اللَّه المطلق في الاختيار وتعليم النعمة الفعالة. فلو صحَّ القول إن بعض الناس يميِّزون أنفسهم عن غيرهم، وإن الاختيار مبني على سابق علم اللَّه بالأعمال الصالحة، وإن بعض الذين يسمعون الإنجيل ويشعرون بعمل الروح يقتنعون والبعض يرفضون، وإن الأوَّلين يُنتخبون والآخرين يُرفضون، لصحَّ أيضاً أن النعمة التي يجريها اللَّه في دعوة الناس أمر يقبله الإنسان أو يرفضه. ولكن إذا كان اللَّه يرحم من يرحم، والأمر ليس لمن يشاء ولا لمن يسعى بل للَّه الذي يرحم، وكوننا في المسيح هو من اللَّه لا من أنفسنا، وكان اللَّه يخفي هذه عن الحكماء والفهماء ويعلنها للأطفال حسب مسرته- كان العمل الذي يتم بواسطة مقصده بالضرورة فعالاً في ذاته، لا يتوقف نجاحه على عزم الذين يجريه اللَّه فيهم.*
*وتظهر هذه النتيجة أيضاً مما قاله الكتاب في شأن عهد الفداء، فلما أعطى اللَّه في هذا العهد ابنه شعباً جزاءً لطاعته وموته، كان لا بد أنهم يأتون إليه، وكان العمل الذي يوجب إتيانهم فعالاً كذلك.*
*وهذا التعليم مرتبط بسائر التعاليم الأخرى العظيمة في شأن النعمة الإلهية، وهو قسم جوهري، أو على الأقل قسم لا ينفصل عن النظام الذي أعلنه اللَّه لخلاص البشر وقصد به إعلان غِنى النعمة الإلهية أي محبته العجيبة لغير المستحقين، حتى أن الذي يفتخر إنما يفتخر بالرب ويهتف مع المرنم «ليس لنا يا رب ليس لنا، لكن لاسمك أعطِ مجداً» (مز 115: 1).*
*(3) شهادة الاختبار. فخبرة المؤمن وتاريخ الكنيسة يشهدان بذلك، لأن كل ظواهر الحياة المسيحية تطابق التعليم الأغسطيني في النعمة الفعالة، فلم ينسب مؤمنٌ التجديد إلى نفسه، ولا رأى أنه هو صانع العمل، أو أن صلاحه النسبي أو زيادة قبوله للتأثير الصالح وللاقتناع سببٌ لتفضيله على غيره في نوال هذا التغيير. ولكنهم جميعاً يعلمون أنه من عمل نعمة اللَّه المجانية، كما قال الرسول «لا بأعمالٍ في برٍ عملناها نحن، بل بمقتضى رحمته خلَّصنا بغسل الميلاد الثاني وتجديد الروح القدس» (تي 3: 5). وقوله إن اللَّه «أفرزه من بطن أمه ودعاه بنعمته» (غل 1: 15) لأنه كان مضطهِداً متلِفاً، فلم يكن فيه ما يستحق عناية اللَّه به. فلم ينسب بولس دعوته إلى نفسه، ولا إلى رغبته في الخضوع لعمل الحق، بل قال إنه شاهدٌ لتنازل اللَّه العجيب ونعمته.*
*ومن أمثلة ذلك اهتداء ثلاثة آلاف في يوم الخمسين، أكثرهم شاهدوا المسيح وأعماله وسمعوا تعاليمه، وقاوموا (إلى ذلك الوقت) التأثيرات الناشئة عن إظهار صفاته وصدق أقواله، وبقوا مصرّين على عدم الإيمان رغم مجاهرة الروح الذي لا يكف أبداً عن تقديم الحق إلى عقول الناس وضمائرهم، فكان رجوعهم إلى اللَّه سريعاً وبحسب الظاهر فجائياً، ولكنه كان صادقاً غيّر جميع صفاتهم وحياتهم بعد ذلك. ولم يكن ما حدث في يوم الخمسين أمراً فريداً في تاريخ الكنيسة، فكثيراً ما ظهر مثل ذلك من قوة الروح ولا يزال يظهر في كل قسم من أقسام العالم حيث انتشرت معرفة الإنجيل. وفي جميع ما حدث من هذا القبيل تظهر علامات العمل الإلهي، كالمعجزات التي جرت في العصر الرسولي. فكل شهادة الاختبار في المؤمنين أفراداً وإجمالاً تؤيد ما سبق أن قلناه في النعمة الفعالة، ولا توافق مذهباً آخر في هذا الشأن.*
*23 - ما هي الاعتراضات على تعليم النعمة الفعالة والرد عليها؟*
** الاعتراضات على تعليم النعمة الفعالة لا تختص بهذا الموضوع فقط، بل تعم كل التعاليم التي من هذا القبيل وقد سبق الكلام عليها. فلا نذكر هنا إلا ثلاثة منها:*
*(1) هذا التعليم ينافي المسؤولية. فإذا كنا نحتاج إلى تغيير لا يمكن إحداثه إلا بالقوة الإلهية، وبدونه لا نستطيع أن نخلُص، فإننا نكون غير مسؤولين. وهذا الاعتراض قديم مبنيٌ على أن العجز والمسؤولية ضدان لا يجتمعان. وللرد على هذا الاعتراض انظر فصل 27 س 30.*
*(2) إن كنا لا نقدر أن نتوب ونؤمن إلا بواسطة قوة اللَّه الفائقة، وجب أن ننتظر وقت إجراء هذه القوة. وهذا اعتراض الذين يحبون الخطية ولا يريدون أن ينجوا منها. فمثلهم مَثَل رجلٍ أبرص في عهد المسيح، يقول «لا أستطيع أن أشفي نفسي، وعليَّ أن أصبر حتى يجيء المسيح ويشفيني». ونحن نرى أن الشعور بالعجز التام هو الذي يدفع الإنسان للبحث عن المعونة وطلبها من مصدرها الوحيد. وقد وعد المسيح أن يخلِّص كل الذين يشعرون بخطاياهم وعجزهم عن تخليص أنفسهم، بقوله «تعالوا إليَّ وأنا أريحكم. اسألوا تُعطَوا. اطلبوا تجدوا. اقرعوا يُفتح لكم». فلا يحقُّ لأحدٍ أن يشكو الخيبة من نوال قوة المسيح الشافية إلا بعد ما يطلبها بكل ما تقتضيه أهمية الأمر من التأني والاجتهاد، واتّباع ما ترشده إليه كلمة اللَّه (انظر فصل 27).*
*(3) يستلزم هذا التعليم تدخل اللَّه رأساً في تاريخ البشر الديني، وهذا (على زعمهم) يناقض الفلسفة وشهادة العلم، ويخالف علاقة اللَّه بالعالم. وللرد نقول: إن في هذا الأمر خلافاً بين الفلسفة الكاذبة والكتاب المقدس، لأن الكتاب يُعلّم أن الخلق والعناية وإنزال الوحي والتجسد والمعجزات والقيامة أمور خارقة للطبيعة لا يقدر أن يقوم بها إلا اللَّه وحده. فإن كان الكتاب صادقاً كانت الفلسفة التي تنكر إمكان هذا العمل الرباني كاذبة. وهو نهاية المسألة عند كل مسيحي.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2011)

*الفصل الأربعون*​ *التجديد والرجوع إلى الله*

*1 - ما هو الفرق بين التجديد والرجوع إلى اللَّه؟*
** يعرِّف الكتاب المقدس التجديد أنه «الولادة الجديدة» (يو 3:3 ويع 1: 18) و«الخليقة الجديدة» (2كو 5: 17 وغل 6: 15 وأف 2: 1 و4: 24) و«القيامة إلى حياة جديدة» (يو 5: 21 وأف 2: 5) و«الولادة من الروح» (يو 3: 8) و«الحياة من الموت» (رو 6: 13). واستخدم اللاهوتيون غالباً كلمة «التجديد» أو «الولادة الثانية» بهذا المعنى، وهو التغيير الذي يجريه اللَّه في النفس ونقلها من الموت الروحي إلى الحياة الروحية، فتتغيّر ميولها الطبيعية من الشر إلى القداسة. فهو تغيير خلُقي لا يقدر على عمله إلا روح اللَّه. ويمتاز التجديد بأنه عمل اللَّه الذي يُرجِع النفس إليه. وأما الرجوع إلى اللَّه فهو عمل الإنسان الناتج عن تجديده، حيث تعود النفس إلى اللَّه بمعونة الروح القدس. والتجديد والرجوع للَّه وجهان لأمرٍ واحد، الأول يختص باللَّه والآخر بالإنسان. ففي الأول تكون النفس مفعولاً بها، وفي الثاني تكون فاعلةً، لأنه إذا غيّر اللَّه الأخلاق الطبيعية الساقطة المتسلطة على الإنسان كانت النفس بذلك مفعولاً بها. وإذا قصد الإنسان بمعونة اللَّه مقاصد جديدة وسعى في الرجوع إلى حياة الطاعة للَّه وقبول الحق واتِّباعه كان هو بنفسه عاملاً. وبهذا يتميّز التجديد عن الرجوع، غير أنه لا بد من وجودهما معاً، لأن المتجدد يرجع للَّه، ولا يرجع للَّه إلا المتجدد. ويُعبَّر أحياناً عن أمر التجديد والرجوع معاً بكلمة «ترجيع» لأن اللَّه أرجع الإنسان إليه، فرجع إلى حياة التقوى، انقياداً لترجيع اللَّه له.*
*فالرجوع هو عمل الإنسان بمعونة اللَّه ليتمم مطالب اللَّه من كل خاطئ. والإنسان الساقط ينال من اللَّه الحياة الجديدة والتبرير والتبني والتقديس، كعطايا النعمة المجانية. ولكن لا بد من اقترانها بسعيه في الرجوع إلى الصلاح بالتوبة والإيمان.*
*ومن آيات الكتاب المقدس في الرجوع قوله «حيٌّ أنا يقول السيد الرب، إني لا أُسرّ بموت الشرير، بل أن يرجع الشرير عن طريقه ويحيا. ارجعوا ارجعوا عن طرقكم الرديئة، فلماذا تموتون يا بيت إسرائيل؟» (حز 33: 11) وقوله «فتوبوا وارجعوا لتُمحى خطاياكم» (أع 3: 19) وقوله «وكانت يد الرب معهم، فآمن عدد كثير ورجعوا إلى الرب» (أع 11: 21) وقوله «لأنكم كنتم كخرافٍ ضالة لكنكم رجعتم الآن إلى راعي نفوسكم وأسقفها» (1بط 2: 25).*
*ويرجع الخاطئ للَّه أحياناً بسرعة وعزم شديدين ثابتين، ولكنه في أحيانٍ أخرى يستغرق مدة تتردد فيها النفس إلى أن يثبت عزمها ولا تتزعزع، فترجع.*
*ويشتمل رجوع الخاطئ على أمرين جوهريين، هما: (أ) العدول عن الخطية، و(ب) الإقبال إلى اللَّه. ونسمّي الأول «التوبة» والثاني «الإيمان». «احسبوا أنفسكم أمواتاً عن الخطية، ولكن أحياء للَّه بالمسيح يسوع ربنا» (رو 6: 11) «لأنكم قد متُّم، وحياتكم مستترة مع المسيح في اللَّه» (كو 3:3). وهذا يعني أن الرجوع لا يتم دفعة واحدة، بل يتوالى وينمو في حياة كل مسيحي، لأن حياته تتوقف على الرجوع للرب بالتوبة والإيمان. غير أن رجوعه أولاً بعزم جديد وتغيُّر مقاصده تغيراً كلياً هو الرجوع الأصلي الذي يتبعه دائماً كل ما يوافقه من حياة التقوى.*
*وقد يرتد الإنسان أحياناً ويبتعد عن اللَّه وتغلبه التجارب المحيطة به، ولكنه بعد ذلك يرجع إلى اللَّه ثانية بتوبة جديدة. ويُعبَّر أحياناً عن هذا بأنه «رجوع ثانٍ إلى الرب». لكن الأَوْلى أن نسمّيه «ترك الخطية» أو «الانفصال عن العوائد الرديئة» أو «التوبة عن الفتور» أو «العودة من الارتداد». وتُخصَّص كلمة «الرجوع» للتعبير عمّا جرى في بداية الحياة المسيحية في المؤمن عندما شرع أن يسلك في طريق التقوى.*

*2 - ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس في التجديد؟*
** (1) التجديد ضروري لخلاص الخاطئ (يو 3: 7 وغل 6: 15 وعب 12: 14 وأف 2:2 ورو 3: 11 ويو 6: 44، 65). ويحتاج الإنسان إليه لأنه خاطئ لا يحب القداسة ولا يرغب فيها، ولا يستطيع ما دام في تلك الحال أن يقبل كفارة المسيح بقلبٍ صادق، ولا أن يستفيد منها.*
*(2) التجديد تغيير تنشأ منه حياة جديدة (يو 3:3 و5: 21 ورو 6: 13 وأف 2: 1 و5: 14). فالخاطئ في حالته الطبيعية ميت بالخطية. وكما أن الميت بالجسد لا يرى ولا يحس ولا يقدر أن يعمل، ولا يتأثر بما يؤثر في الحي، كذلك الخطاة هم موتى بالخطية، عاجزون عن إدراك الأمور الروحية وما يختص باللَّه وبالخلاص وبالواجبات الروحية، ولا يسرّون بها، فيحتاجون لحياة روحية جديدة تنظر نظرةً جديدة للَّه والمسيح والإنجيل والقداسة.*
*(3) التجديد هو تغيير القلب والأخلاق الباطنة، فتتغير صفات الإنسان الأصلية المتسلطة فيه، وينال قلباً جديداً (مت 12: 33-35 و15: 19 وأع 16: 14 ورو 6: 17 و10:10 ومز 51: 10 وحز 11: 19). والقلب في اصطلاح الكتاب هو ما يفتكر ويشعر ويريد ويعمل، فهو النفس أو الذات. وعليه يكون القلب الجديد ذاتاً جديدة، ويكون التجديد هو ولادة الإنسان ولادة جديدة إذ تأخذ نفسه حياة جديدة وطبيعة جديدة، فكما جعل اللَّه طبيعة آدم مقدسة عندما خلقه، هكذا يخلق في من يختاره للخلاص طبيعة جديدة مقدسة، حتى تتغير ميوله من جهةٍ إلى أخرى.*
*(4) التجديد هو التغيير الكلي للنفس (أف 2: 5، 10 و4: 23، 24 وكو 1: 13 ورو 8: 2 و2كو 5: 17). وحسب التعليم الإنجيلي تتجدد النفس كلها، بقواها العقلية والحسية وإرادتها. ويبرهن ذلك أن النفس جوهر واحد وقُواها غير منفصلةٍ عن بعضها، فلا يكون بعضها صالحاً والآخر رديئاً، أو البعض يخلُص والآخر يهلك. ولما كان التجديد يشمل كل قُوى النفس قيل إن العقل يستنير والإحساسات تتغيَّر والإرادة تتجدد، ويحصل المتجدد على المعرفة الصحيحة والشعور الصالح والإرادة الخاضعة لأوامر اللَّه، فيصير كالشجرة الجيدة التي تعطي ثماراً جيدة، أي أن كل الشجرة تصير جيدة لا جزء منها. وكذلك تكون النفس في وحدتها، موضوع فعل الروح القدس في التجديد.*
*(5) التجديد فجائي يتم في الحال عندما يفعله الروح (يو 5: 24 ورو 6: 4 وكو 2: 13). فالروح القدس حين يجدد النفس يتمم ذلك دفعة واحدة بعمل قوته الفائقة. وبهذا المعنى يتميّز التجديد عن الاقتناع العقلي في أنه إيجاد حياة جديدة، وإقامة الميت إلى الحياة. وهو عمل سري لا يُعرَف ولا يُدرَك بشعور المتجدد، بل بما ينتج عنه فقط من التغيير في طبيعته وأفكاره وأعماله، كقول المسيح «الريح تهب حيث تشاء وتسمع صوتها، ولكنك لا تعلم من أين تأتي ولا إلى أين تذهب. هكذا كل من وُلد من الروح» (يو 3: 8).*
*(6) التجديد هو عمل الروح مباشرةً بلا واسطةٍ إنسانية، ولكنه يتم بواسطة كلمة حق الإنجيل. فإذا اعتبرنا التجديد خليقة جديدة وولادة جديدة روحية فهو يتم بفعل الروح القدس مباشرةً في النفس كما في تجديد الأطفال. ولكن إذا اعتبرنا التجديد جزءاً من رجوع الإنسان إلى اللَّه، فهو يتم في البالغين دائماً بواسطة مرافقة كلمة الحق التي تقنع الإنسان وتحثّه على إتمام ذلك. والواسطة الوحيدة التي في طاقة الإنسان أن يستعملها لأجل نوال التجديد هي قبول الحق. على أننا لا نجزم ونقول بعدم إمكانية التجديد بدون معرفة كلمة حق الإنجيل، لأن التجديد يتم في الأطفال، وإن شاءت الإرادة الإلهية يُحتمل أن يتم كذلك في الوثنيين المسترشَدين من الروح للاتكال على مجرد الرحمة الإلهية، وباستعمال ما عندهم من النور استعمالاً حسناً. وقد فصل اللاهوتيون في هذه المسألة بقولهم إن الروح القدس هو فاعل التجديد، والحق هو الواسطة التي يستعملها الروح ليكمل مقصده. غير أن الحق ليس له فعلٌ في ذلك إلا باستعمال الروح إياه بقوته الفائقة (يع 1: 18 و1بط 1: 23 وأف 6: 17).*
*(7) التجديد هو عمل اللَّه، فاللَّه هو المجدِّد والنفس هي المجدَّدة. وتظهر في التجديد قوة اللَّه القادرة على كل شيء، فهو فعال دائماً، لا بمعنى أنه يُجبر الإرادة، بل بمعنى أنه يقنعها ويجذبها حتى توافق قصده من تلقاء نفسها بالتسليم الاختياري (يو 1: 13 و3: 5 وأف 1: 19، 20 و2: 10 و1بط 1: 3).*
*وبناءً على ما سبق تتضح حقيقة التجديد، فنقول:*
*(1) ليس التجديد تغييراً في جوهر النفس ولا في بنيتها الأصلية.*
*(2) ليس التجديد من أعمال النفس، خلافاً لقول البيلاجيين الذين قالوا إن التجديد هو عمل الإنسان وإنه لا يختلف عن الإصلاح الذاتي.*
*(3) ليس التجديد تغييراً في قوة واحدة من قُوى النفس دون غيرها، لأن العقل لا يتجدد دون الحواس الباطنة، ولا الإرادة دونهما، لأن حياتنا الروحية واحدة.*
*(4) ليس التجديد مجرد استنارة، لأنه حياة جديدة. والاستنارة واحدةٌ من نتائج التجديد، إذ تستنير النفس بنور الحق وتقدر على رؤيته بكماله وجماله ومجده.*

*3 – ما هو الرأي الإنجيلي في التجديد؟*
** الإنسان بسقوطه في حال الخطية خسر كل قدرة الإرادة على كل خير روحي يتعلّق بالخلاص. وهو في هذه الحالة الطبيعية يكره كل ما هو صالح. وهو ميت في الخطية فلا يستطيع بقدرته الذاتية أن يُرجع نفسه ولا أن يُعد نفسه للترجيع. وإذا رجع الخاطئ ينقله اللَّه إلى حال النعمة ويعتقه من عبوديته الطبيعية للخطية. وبنعمته وحدها يقدّره على أن يريد بالحرية ما هو صالح روحياً فيفعله. غير أنه بسبب الفساد الباقي فيه لا يريد مجرد الصالح ولا يريده إرادة تامة، ولكنه يريد الشر أيضاً فيفعله. وكل الذين قد سبق اللَّه فعيّنهم للحياة شاء أن يدعوهم بكلمته وروحه في الوقت المعيَّن المختار من حال الخطية والموت التي هم فيها بطبيعتهم إلى النعمة والخلاص بيسوع المسيح، فينير أذهانهم إنارة روحية خلاصية حتى يفهموا أمور اللَّه، فينزع قلبهم الحجري ويعطيهم قلباً لحمياً، ويجدد إرادتهم. وبقوته الضابطة يحوِّلهم إلى ما هو صالح ويجذبهم إلى المسيح جذباً كافياً حتى يأتوا إليه بكامل حريتهم إذ جعلهم منتدَبين بنعمته.*
*هذه الدعوة الكافية هي من نعمة اللَّه المجانية الخاصة، وليست من شيء سبق اللَّه فرآه في الإنسان.*

*4 - ما هي الأقوال المختلفة في سبب التجديد الفعال، وما هو القول الصحيح؟*
** شاعت في تاريخ علم اللاهوت ثلاثة أقوال في سبب التجديد الفعال:*
*(1) الأول أن سببه هو الإرادة البشرية، والقائلون بذلك فريقان: (أ) القائلون باستقلال الإرادة البشرية عن كل الوسائط باعتبارها السبب الوحيد في تجديد النفس و(ب) القائلون باقتران تأثير الحق وقوة اللَّه بالإرادة البشرية في التجديد، حتى تشترك الإرادة البشرية مع الروح القدس في التجديد. فالفريق الأول يقولون إن النفس تجدد نفسها. وهذا مرفوض لأن الخاطئ عاجز بسبب خطيته وتسلط الميول الشريرة عليه، حتى أنه لا يقدر أن يختار الصلاح ويسعى في البر إلا إذا تغيرت أخلاقه بفعل الروح القدس. فالإنسان لا يختار من تلقاء نفسه ما يخالف الأخلاق الداخلية الراسخة فيه. والفريق الثاني (وهم الأرمينيون) يقولون إن الإرادة البشرية تشترك مع الروح والحق في تجديد النفس. وهذا المذهب يصح في أمر الرجوع إلى اللَّه، لأن الإنسان يسعى ليعمل اللَّه فيه. أما في تجديد النفس وتغيير الأخلاق الأصلية الراسخة في الإنسان فليس للإرادة البشرية قدرةٌ على ذلك، لأن تلك الأخلاق أقوى من الإرادة، والإرادة خاضعة لها حتى لا يقدر الإنسان أن يخالفها. ولذلك كان التجديد في الإنسان يمس ما هو وراء الإرادة وأعمق منها. والإرادة لا تفعل التجديد ولا تشترك في عمله، بل هي مفعول بها. ويختار الإنسان القداسة نتيجة للتجديد. ولا يتم التجديد باختيار الإنسان له، وإنما تقبل الإرادة التجديد.*
*(2) السبب الفعال للتجديد هو الحق الذي يؤثر مباشرةً في نفس الإنسان فيعمل فيه ليتجدد.*
*فنقول إن هذا الرأي ينسب إلى الحق قوة ليست فيه، لأن الخاطئ لا يقبل الحق مهما اتضح أمام ذهنه، ولا يؤثر الحق فيه بمجرد تأثيره الذاتي لأن قلب الخاطئ يرفضه، ويرفض أن يتسلط الحق عليه. ويجب أن ينظر القلب إلى الحق نظراً جديداً ويحبه، ويكون مستعداً لقبوله قبل أن يأخذ الحق مفعوله فيه. فالتجديد بمقتضى هذا المذهب ليس إلا تأثير الحق في النفس، على أن الإنسان لا يقدر أن يميّز الحق ويطيعه إلا بقلب جديد وأخلاق متغيرة بروح اللَّه. والإنسان لا يختار اللَّه ولا يطيع حقه إلا إذا ظهر اللَّه لديه وصار موضوع محبته وإكرامه وطاعته، فإن «اهتمام الجسد هو عداوة للَّه، إذ ليس هو خاضعاً لناموس اللَّه، لأنه أيضاً لا يستطيع» (رو 8: 7).*
*(3) سبب التجديد الفعال هو الروح القدس، الذي وحده يقدر أن يغيّر أعماق القلب البشري، وهو يؤثر في الإنسان بواسطة الحق. ولا يتم التجديد في البالغين إلا إذا رافق الروحُ القدس كلمةَ حق الإنجيل. فالحق بدون الروح عاجز، والروح لا يستحسن تجديد الإنسان إلا ببيان الحق للنفس. على أن الفاعل القدير ليس الحق، بل الروح. قال بولس «سيف الروح الذي هو كلمة اللَّه» (أف 6: 17) وهذا السيف إن لم يكن في يد الروح فلا تأثير له. ولكنه إذا كان بيد الروح كان تأثيره فعالاً. ولا يتم فعل الروح بمجرد جعل الحق مؤثراً، بل يغير جوهر القلب ويجهزه لقبول الحق واتِّباعه. فالنفس مفعولٌ بها رأساً بالروح، لا بواسطة الحق فقط. والخليقة الجديدة هي عمل الخالق رأساً، كما قيل في ليدية إن اللَّه فتح قلبها لتصغي إلى ما كان يقوله بولس (أع 16: 14). فكما أن عين الأعمى لا تبصر مهما زاد النور حولها، إلا بعد إزالة العمى، وكما أن الميت لا يتأثر بالمؤثرات الخارجية مهما اشتدت قوتها إلا بعد رجوع الحياة إليه، هكذا عمل الروح في التجديد لا يتم إلا بقوة الروح الذي يقيم النفس للحياة المتجددة ليأخذ الحق مفعوله فيها. والحق هو الواسطة المرافقة لا الفعالة في هذا التجديد.*
*5 - ما هي الأقوال المختلفة في الواسطة التي يتم بها التجديد؟*
** في ذلك قولان، هما قول التقليديين وقسم من الأسقفيين، وقول الإنجيليين:*
*(1) الأول يعتبر المعمودية واسطةً فعالة ضرورية للتجديد، ويقول إنه عندما تتم المعمودية يتم التجديد، ولا يتم التجديد إلا بالمعمودية. واتفق معهم قسمٌ من أهل الكنيسة الأسقفية، وكذلك بعض اللوثريين. وهناك آياتٌ يستند إليها أهل هذا المذهب (ومنها يو 3: 5 وأع 2: 38 وكو 2: 12 وتي 3: 5). مع أن هذه الآيات تقول إن عمل التجديد يتم بقوة اللَّه لا بالمعمودية، وتشير إلى التجديد الداخلي كما تشير إلى العلامة الخارجية لذلك، وليس فيها ما يربط قوة التجديد بالمعمودية.*
*والقول بفعل المعمودية في التجديد مرفوض، لأن الكتاب يعلّمنا أن المعمودية علامة خارجية تشير إلى التجديد الداخلي، فإذا لم يكن قد تم التجديد في النفس لا يجوز تعميد البالغين (أع 8: 12) فالأمر الجوهري في التجديد ليس فرض المعمودية الخارجي بل رجوع النفس الداخلي إلى اللَّه كما قال بطرس «الذي مثاله يخلِّصنا نحن الآن، أي المعمودية. لا إزالة وسخ الجسد، بل سؤال ضمير صالح عن اللَّه» (1بط 3: 21). فالسؤال عن اللَّه بضميرٍ صالحٍ هو رجوع النفس إلى اللَّه، وذلك أهم جداً من المعمودية التي هي إشارة خارجية إليه.*
*ونردّ أيضاً على هذا الاعتقاد بأن علاقة التجديد بالمعمودية ليست كعلاقة المعلول إلى علته، لأن التجديد تغيير روحي في الإنسان، والمعمودية عمل خارجي لا يتجاوز الجسد إلى النفس، إلا في ما يحدث فيها من التعليم الإلهي المرافق لخدمة السر. والكتاب لا ينسب أيَّ تأثيرٍ داخلي في النفس لأي فرضٍ خارجي.*

*(2) والقول الثاني يعتبر أن قوة اللَّه هي الفاعل في تجديد أخلاق النفس وتغيير صفاتها من حالٍ إلى أخرى، وأن الحق هو الواسطة التي تجعل الإنسان يسعى لنوال الحياة الجديدة. والروح القدس يجعل الحق فعالاً ويُقدِّر النفس على تمييز الحق وقبوله واتِّباعه، فينتج من ذلك أن النفس من جهةٍ واحدةٍ مفعول بها، ومن جهةٍ أخرى فاعلة. فهي مفعول بها في ما يختص بتغيير أخلاقها، وهي فاعلة في استعمال تلك الأخلاق المتجددة. واستعمال النفس ذلك هو إجابة لتأثير الحق فيها. وبهذا المعنى نوفّق بين عمل اللَّه وفعل الإنسان في أمر التجديد والرجوع إلى اللَّه، فاللَّه يجري التجديد بقوة روحية فائقة عاملة في تغيير أخلاق النفس، وهي عند ذلك ترجع إليه بسبب تأثير الحق فيها. على أن عمل اللَّه وعمل النفس غير منفصلين في الزمان، لأن النفس المتجددة لابد أن تسعى حالاً في الرجوع إلى اللَّه. وبما أن التجديد ليس عمل الإنسان، ولا يُطلَب منه سوى الرجوع، وجب على الكارز بالإنجيل أن يحثّ سامعيه أن يرجعوا إلى اللَّه حالاً، كأنهم متجددون لا بأن يجددوا أنفسهم. وكل من يسعى في الرجوع للَّه يبرهن على أن التجديد قد تم فيه بسبق عمل اللَّه، وإن لم يعرف هو بذلك إلا بعد ظهور نتائجه.*

*6 - ما هي نتائج التجديد؟*
** (1) تغيير صفات النفس فجأة وإصلاح ميولها، وإنارة العقل، وحثّ الإرادة على الطاعة وتمكينها من ذلك (يو 7: 17 وأع 16: 14 وأف 1: 18). فالنفس المتجددة ترجع للَّه بالتوبة والإيمان، وعند ذلك تتبرر، فتعيش عيشة جديدة وتتقدس أكثر فأكثر إلى أن تُقبَل أخيراً في أمجاد الحياة السماوية بعد الموت وتكميل تقديسها.*
*(2) من أهم نتائج التجديد اتحاد النفس مع المسيح بحياة روحية، فتقترن حياة المسيح بحياة النفس المتجددة، ويصبح المسيح والنفس المتجددة واحداً في حياتهما الروحية. وقد اتضح هذا الاتحاد السري بين المسيح وشعبه المتجدد بأقوال مختلفة في الأسفار المقدسة، فشبّهه الرسول بالعلاقة التي بين الأساس والمؤسَّس عليه (أف 2: 20-22 وكو 2: 7 و1بط 2: 4، 5) وباتّحاد الزوجين المؤمنين (2كو 11: 2 وأف 5: 31، 32 ورؤ 19: 7 و22: 17) وباتحاد الأغصان بالكرمة (يو 15: 1-10) وباتحاد أعضاء الجسد بالرأس (1كو 6: 15، 19 و12:12 وأف 1: 22، 23 و4: 15، 16 و5: 29، 30) وباتحاد الجنس البشري بآدم أصل حياته الجسدية (رو 5: 12- 21 و1كو 15: 22، 45، 49). وقيل صريحاً إن المؤمن الحقيقي هو في المسيح (يو 14: 20 ورو 6: 11 و8: 1 و2كو 5: 17 وأف 2: 13) وإن المسيح هو في المؤمن (يو 14: 20 ورو 8: 9 وغل 2: 20) وإن الآب والابن يسكنان في المؤمن (يو 14: 23 وأف 3: 17 و1يو 4: 16) وإن للمؤمن حياةً باتحاده مع المسيح كما للمسيح حياةٌ باتحاده مع الآب (يو 6: 53، 56، 57 و1كو 10: 16، 17 و1يو 1: 3) وإن كل المؤمنين واحد في المسيح (يو 17: 21-23) وإن المؤمن قد اشترك في الطبيعة الإلهية، ليس بمعنى أن جوهر الناسوت قد تغيَّر فصار جوهر اللاهوت، بل بمعنى أن المسيح تنازل ليسكن في قلب المؤمن بروحه (2بط 1: 4) وإن المؤمن مسكنٌ لروح اللَّه (1كو 6: 17، 19 ورو 8: 9). فالمسيح بمقتضى هذا التعليم يحل بروحه في القلب المتجدد، ويتم بذلك اشتراك حياة المؤمن في حياة المسيح. وليس لهذا الاتحاد السري نهاية، فهو يزيد لذة وتأثيراً وقوة إلى أن يبلغ الكمال في الحياة السماوية، وهو من أول نتائج التجديد وأهمهما، بل هو التجديد ذاته، بمعنى أن التجديد يتم به.*
*7 - ما هو السر العظيم في التجديد؟*
** يعلّم الكتاب أن الخاطئ يحتاج إلى التجديد، وأنه لا يقدر أن يجدد نفسه، وأن الرجوع الحقيقي للَّه يقترن دائماً بالتجديد. ومع ذلك يحثّ الكتاب الخاطئ على الرجوع للَّه بالتوبة والإيمان، ويُعتبَر خاطئاً إذا تأخر عن ذلك. فللَّه عمل ضروري في التجديد لا يقدر البشر عليه ولا يشتركون فيه. كما أن للإنسان عملاً ضرورياً في التجديد يتبع عمل اللَّه ولا يتم بدونه. والإنسان مسؤول أمام اللَّه إذا لم يرجع إليه تائباً.*
*فإن قيل إن طلب ذلك من الخطاة الموتى عبثٌ، قلنا: لا، لأن اللَّه أمرنا أن نعمل هكذا، ووعد أن قدرته الإلهية ترافق تلك الدعوة، فيقدر الإنسان أن يستجيب لها. ولما كان التجديد لا يحدث في البالغين إلا إذا عمل الروح القدس فيهم بكلمة الحق، وجب على كل كارز بالإنجيل أن يقف أمام الخطاة كما وقف حزقيال النبي أمام البقعة المملوءة عظاماً ودعا الأموات بالخطايا ليقوموا ويحيوا، على رجاء أن روح اللَّه يحيي النفوس ويعطيها القدرة على إجابة الدعوة. ونحن نعلم أن الإنجيل يأتي لا بالكلام فقط، بل بالقوة أيضاً وبالروح القدس وبيقينٍ شديد (1تس 1: 5). «استيقِظ أيها النائم وقُمْ من الأموات فيضيء لك المسيح» (أف 5: 14). فإن قيل إن ذلك سرٌ لا يدركه العقل البشري قلنا إن الديانة الإلهية لا تخلو من الأسرار التي لا تستطيع عقول البشر أن تدركها. وإن قيل إن هذا التعليم لا يوافق عدل اللَّه، قلنا: كان الأَوْلى بنا لا أن نعترض، بل أن نجتهد في الرجوع للَّه، وأن نحثّ الناس على أن يرجعوا أيضاً، لأن اللَّه يعامل البشر بالعدل. ولما كان هذا تعليم كتابه المقدس، فلا بد أنه يوافق عدله الإلهي. والقول إن اللَّه ملزوم (بموجب عدله) أن يعامل كل البشر بالتساوي في كل شيء حتى في الرحمة والإحسان أيضاً، يخالف الواقع وغير صحيح (قارن بما قلناه في قضاء اللَّه في فصل 16 س 41-46).*


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2011)

*الفصل الحادي والأربعون*​ *الإيمان والتوبة*​ 
*1 - بماذا يتمّ رجوع النفس إلى الله؟*

** يتم بالإيمان والتوبة. فالإيمان هو نظر النفس المتجددة إلىالله، مع قبول شهادة الكتاب المقدس عنه، والاتكال على النعمة الإلهية كما أعلنها الله في عمل الفداء. والتوبة هي نظر النفس المتجددة إلى الخطية بالحزن والخجل، والعزم على تركها، وإتمام ذلك فعلاً، والسعي في حياة مقدسة تطيع أوامر الله. والإيمان والتوبة هما نتيجة الاقتناع بكل ما يتعلق بأحوال النفس الطبيعية الساقطة، واحتياجها إلى المغفرة والخلاص بدم الفادي اقتناعاً كافياً. وهذا الاقتناع لا يحدث إلا في النفس المتجددة التي آمنت وتابت، وهما من أول أعمال التجديد، ويكونان مصحوبين دائماً برجوع الخاطئ إلى الله.*

*2 - ما هو الإيمان؟*

** أبسط تعاريف الإيمان هو أنه «تصديقٌ مبنيٌّ على الشهادة» سواء كانت شهادة البشر أم شهادة الله، وسواء كانت الشهادة بالقول أو بالختم أو بالعلامة أو بالمعجزة. فلما قال إيليا إن الرب هو الله وإن البعل كاذب، قال «الإله الذي يجيب بنار هو الله». وكان نزول النار شهادة الله لصدقه. وهكذا قيل إن الله في العهد الجديد «شهد بصدق الإنجيل بآيات وعجائب وقوات متنوعة ومواهب الروح القدس» (عب 2: 4). وقيل إن «روح الله يشهد لأرواحنا أننا أولاد الله» (رو 8: 16). فالإيمان مبنيّ على شهادة من له سلطان أن يثبته، وهو تصديق أمور غير منظورة بناءً على شهادة من له قدرة وسلطان أن يعرّفنا بها.*

*أما الأدلة على صحة هذا التعريف للإيمان فهي: *

*(1) هذا هو المعنى المشهور لكلمة «إيمان» فنحن نؤمن بالحوادث التاريخية بشهادة المؤرخين، ونؤمن بالحقائق العلمية بشهادة العلماء، ونؤمن بخبر الخلق والسقوط والفداء بشهادة الوحي كما قيل «بالإيمان نفهم أن العالمين أُتقنت بكلمة الله» (عب 11: 3). ونؤمن أن الله أرسل ابنه كفارة عن الخطايا بناءً على شهادة الله بذلك. وهكذا نؤمن بكل تعاليم النعمة المجانية، كالتجديد والتبرير والتقديس واتحاد المؤمن بالمسيح والقيامة والدينونة في اليوم الأخير.*

*(2) هكذا يعرّف الكتاب الإيمان، فالعهد الجديد هو «شهادة يسوع» ولم يأتِ المسيح فيلسوفاً بل شاهداً بدليل قوله لنيقوديموس «إننا إنما نتكلم بما نعلم ونشهد بما رأينا، ولستم تقبلون شهادتنا» (يو 3: 11). وقال المعمدان «الذي يأتي من فوق هو فوق الجميع، وما رآه وسمعه به يشهد، وشهادته ليس أحد يقبلها، ومن قبل شهادته فقد ختم أن الله صادق» (يو 3: 31-33). وكان الرسل شهوداً عيّنهم المسيح للشهادة (لو 24: 48 وأع 1: 8 و2: 32 و3: 15 و5: 32 و10: 42، 43). وكان أعظم اعتراض على الرسل في مدن اليونانيين أنهم لم ينادوا بتعاليمهم كقضايا تقبل المناقشة أو البرهان، ولا بيّنوا الأسس الفلسفية لتعاليمهم، ولا أثبتوها ببراهين عقلية. وفي إجابة بولس على هذا الاعتراض قال إن الفلسفة (التي هي حكمة البشر) لا تبلغ القضايا العظمى المتعلقة بالله وبأعماله والخطية والفداء، وهي جهالة بالنسبة إلى أمور الله. وقال أيضاً إن التعاليم التي علّمها لم تكن من حقائق العقل بل من الإعلان السماوي، ويجب أن نصدقها لا بناءً على المبادئ العقلية أو الفلسفية بل بناءً على سلطان الله. وليس الرسل فلاسفة بل شهوداً، لم يبرهنوا وعظهم بكلام الحكمة الإنسانية، وإنما نادوا بإعلانات الله. ويجب أن نبني الإيمان بتعاليمهم على شهادة الله الصادقة لا على حكمة الإنسان.*

*ومن الأدلة على تعليم الكتاب المقدس في الإيمان أنه التصديق بناءً على الشهادة أنه أمرنا أن نؤمن بخبر الوحي بأمور الفداء «فمن لا يصدِّق الله يجعله كاذباً لأنه لم يؤمن بالشهادة التي شهد بها الله عن ابنه. وهذه هي الشهادة أن الله أعطانا حياة أبدية، وهذه الحياة هي في ابنه» (1يو 5: 10، 11). والخلاصة أن موضوع الإيمان هو إعلان الله، وأساسه شهادة الله. «فمن قبل هذه الشهادة فقد ختم أن الله صادق، ومن رفضها يجعله كاذباً. وإذا قبلنا شهادة الناس فشهادة الله أعظم، لأن هذه هي شهادة الله التي شهد بها عن ابنه» (يو 3: 33 و1يو 5: 9). ونحن لا نبني إيماننا على موافقة الحق المعلَن لعقولنا، ولا على تأثيره في حواسنا، ولا لكفايته لسدّ حاجات طبيعتنا وأحوالنا (مع أن هذا كله صحيح). لكننا نبنيه على أنه كلام الله، وله هذا الختم «هكذا قال الرب». نعم إن حقائق الوحي يقبلها العقل، ولها تأثير قوي في القلب، وتكفي كل حاجات الطبيعة البشرية الساقطة وهذا ما يستميلنا إلى الإيمان ويقوّيه ويصيّره مؤثراً مفرحاً. ولكن ليس هو أساس الإيمان، بل الأساس هو شهادة الله وسلطانه.*

*ويتضح تعريف الكتاب للإيمان من أمثلة الإيمان فيه، فقد وعد الله أبوينا الأوَّلين بعد سقوطهما أن نسل المرأة يسحق رأس الحية (تك 3: 15). وبُني الإيمان بهذا الوعد على شهادة الله الصادقة. ولما أنذر الله نوحاً بمجيء الطوفان وأمره أن يبني الفلك، آمن نوح، ليس لأنه رأى علامات مجيء طوفان، ولا لأن عقله برهن له أن الإله العادل ينتقم لشريعته على هذا الأسلوب. بل آمن بناءً على شهادة الله فقط. وكذلك وعد الله إبراهيم بأرض كنعان، وأنه وهو شيخ عقيم يصير أباً لأمم كثيرة، وتتبارك بنسله جميع قبائل الأرض. ولم يكن لإيمانه بذلك سندٌ منظور غير كلام الله. وحدث الشيء نفسه مع كل أبطال الإيمان (عب 11).*

*ويصح ذلك على كل ما جاء في الكتاب، فإيماننا بالعالم غير المنظور والسماء وجهنم وبتعليم الفداء وبأمن الكنيسة وانتصارها الكامل ليس له أساس غير شهادة الله. وإن لم يُبْنَ الإيمان على الشهادة لا يبقى له ما يُبنى عليه، فأساس الإنجيل كله قيامة المسيح من الأموات، ولو لم يكن المسيح قد قام فإيماننا باطل ونحن بعد في خطايانا. وأساس تأكيدنا أن المسيح قام في اليوم الثالث هو الشهادة التي شهد الله بها في الأسفار المقدسة.*

*الإيمان إذاً هو تصديق الحق بناءً على الشهادة. ويؤمن المسيحيون بصدق الحوادث والتعاليم المدونة في الكتاب بناءً على شهادة الله لها.*

*3 - ما هي أنواع الإيمان؟*

** الإيمان الديني أنواع، فقد يكون مركزه العقل لا غير، فيكون إيماناً عقلياً فقط. ويعتقد كثيرون أن الكتاب المقدس كلام الله، ويقبلون كل تعاليمه باعتقاد العقل. وقد يكون مركزه الضمير الذي يشهد بصدق الحق ويحث الإنسان على التسليم والعمل بموجبه. غير أن الإنسان قد يقاوم حث ضميره ولا يعمل بموجبه، فيكون هذا الإيمان كالزرع الذي ليس له أصل، فيجف بعد قليل وييبس. وقد يكون الإيمان تصديق الحق باشتراك العقل والضمير والقلب، ولا سيما قبول تعاليم المسيح وعمل الفداء، فهو يجعلنا متحدين بالمسيح وأعضاء حية في جسده، ويعطينا نصيباً من كل فوائد الفداء، ويعمل بالمحبة ويثمر أثماراً صالحة. وهذا الإيمان الحي يجعل النفس قادرةً على فهم الحقائق الدينية، فترى فضل الحق وجماله وتميز معناه الروحي، وتفرح به وتقبله وتقتنع به غاية الاقتناع، وتثمر أثمار الإيمان وهي قداسة القلب والحياة. ويقول الكتاب إن الإيمان من ثمار الروح، وإنه هبة الله (كو 2: 12). وأوضح الرسول أصل الإيمان بقوله إنه لم يعتمد في نجاحه على كلام الحكمة الإنسانية المقنع، بل على برهان الروح لكي لا يبني إيمان البشر على حكمة الناس بل على قوة الله (1كو ص2). فشهادة الروح المقنعة هي دعوته الداخلية الفعالة التي تقود النفس إلى الإيمان الحي، وتُغيّرها. ويشبّه الكتاب هذا بفتح عيني الأعمى ليرى حقيقة الخليقة وعجائبها ومجدها. فالإيمان العقلي هو إقناع الأعمى بجمال الطبيعة قبل فتح عينيه. أما الإيمان المبني على شهادة الروح الداخلية فهو إقناعه بذلك بعد فتح عينيه.*

*4 - ما هي صفات الإيمان الحقيقي الخلاصي؟*

** (1) القبول العقلي للإعلانات الإلهية، فيسلّم العقل بصدق الأسفار المقدسة وبحقيقيَّة الخلاص المُعد لنا بالمسيح، وبصحّة ما يقوله الكتاب عن حالة الإنسان الطبيعية الساقطة واحتياجه إلى المسيح. على أن هذا وحده لا يفيد صاحبه للخلاص، بل يهدي (وحده) الإنسان في طريق الإيمان الخلاصي.*

*(2) الاقتناع العقلي والقلبي بموافقة عمل الفداء لاحتياج النفس الساقطة، وتقديم الشكر والحمد لله على تمهيد طريقٍ موافقة للخلاص بالمسيح، ومعدَّة مجاناً لجنسنا الساقط. على أن الإيمان الخلاصي لا يتم فقط بالانتباه العقلي ولا بالاقتناع القلبي المقترن بالشكر، بل يلزم له أمر آخر.*

*(3) الاتكال الاختياري على المسيح باعتباره ربنا ومخلِّصنا، وهذا يتضمن الاعتراف بذنبنا وعدم استحقاقنا، وبسلطة المسيح علينا، وقبول المسيح مخلصاً لنا، والتمسك به طريقاً للمغفرة والتكفير والحياة الروحية. وهناك آيات كثيرة في الكتاب توضح لنا كيف نأتي إلى المسيح لننال الخلاص (مت 11: 28، 29 ويو 1: 12 و4: 14 و6: 53 و8: 12 و14: 1 و20: 31 وأع 16: 31 وأف 3: 17 وعب 12: 2 ورؤ 3: 20).*

*فالإيمان الحي الخلاصي يشغل القُوى العقلية والحواس الباطنة والإرادة معاً، ولا يتمُّ إلا باشتراك كل قُوى النفس فيه. والإيمان الحقيقي هو إيمان إنسانٍ واقف على صخرة في البحر، وهو في خطر الغرق يزيد عليه اضطراب البحر، وتلطمه الأمواج بقوة كل دقيقة. ويرى أثناء هذا سفينة، فينظر إليها أولاً بعقله، فيعتقد أنها واسطة النجاة. ومتى زاد الخطر ينظر إليها ثانيةً متيقّناً من حاجته إليها، وإتيانها في الوقت المناسب، فيشكر الله على وجودها وينظر إليها ثالثةً راغباً في أن تكون فيها النجاة، فيأتي إليها وقد تأكد أنها الواسطة الوحيدة لخلاصه. والنظر العقلي إلى السفينة هو الاعتقاد بوجودها وأنها توافق احتياجه، فيشكر عليهما كليهما. ولكن هذا لا ينفعه شيئاً لخلاصه ما لم يطلب السفينة ويدخلها متكلاً على أنها تنجيه، ويتمنّع بها فعلاً لخلاصه. والإيمان الخلاصي لا ينفصل عن التجديد أبداً (يو 1: 12، 13 وغل 3: 26) وهو يُشغِل العقل والحواس الباطنة والإرادة، ولا يتم إلا بالتمسك الاختياري بالمسيح بروح الاتكال عليه لأجل الخلاص.*

*5 - ما هو موضوع الإيمان الخلاصي؟*

** للإيمان الخلاصي موضوعان: عام، وخاص. أما العام فهو المعلَنات الإلهية جميعها. وأما الخاص فهو المسيح وعمله باعتباره فادٍ (أع 17: 18 و1كو 1: 23 وكو 1: 27 ورؤ 19: 10). فالإيمان الخلاصي يعتمد على الوعد الإلهي بالخلاص بواسطة المسيح، ويتكل على الفادي. والأدلة على أن هذا هو موضوع الإيمان الخلاصي الخاص كثيرة، نقتصر على خمسة منها: *

*(1) شهادة المسيح الذي طلب من الناس أن يؤمنوا، وقال إنه رُفع لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية (يو 3: 15). وإن الذي يؤمن به لا يُدان، والذي لا يؤمن قد دين لأنه لم يؤمن باسم ابن الله الوحيد (يو 3: 18). وإن الذي يؤمن بالابن له حياة أبدية. والذي لا يؤمن لن يرى حياة بل يمكث عليه غضب الله (يو 3: 36). وإنه هذه هي مشيئة الذي أرسله: أن كل من يراه ويؤمن به تكون له حياة أبدية (يو 6: 40) وإنه هو خبز الحياة النازل من السماء. فإن أكل أحدٌ من هذا الخبز يحيا إلى الأبد (يو 6: 48-51). وإن عمل الله هو الإيمان بالآب الذي أرسل الابن (يو 6: 29). ولا يمكن ذكر كل الآيات التي نص فيها على أن شرط الخلاص هو الإيمان بالمسيح، لأنها كثيرة جداً.*

*(2) لزوم قبول المسيح، موضوع الإيمان الخلاصي فنحن نخلُص بقبولنا إياه أو قبولنا شهادة الله عن ابنه. ويقول الكتاب «وأما كل الذين قبلوه فأعطاهم سلطاناً أن يصيروا أولاد الله» (يو 1: 12). وقوله «أنا قد أتيت باسم أبي ولستم تقبلونني» (يو 5: 43) وقوله «إن كنا نقبل شهادة الناس فشهادة الله أعظم، لأن هذه هي شهادة الله التي قد شهد بها عن ابنه: مَن يؤمن بابن الله فعنده الشهادة في نفسه. مَن لا يصدق الله فقد جعله كاذباً، لأنه لم يؤمن بالشهادة التي قد شهد بها الله عن ابنه. من له الابن فله الحياة، ومن ليس له ابن الله فليست له الحياة» (1يو 5: 9، 10، 12). وقوله «كل من يؤمن أن يسوع هو المسيح فقد وُلد من الله» (1يو 5: 1). فواضحٌ أن ما يُطلب منا لأجل الخلاص هو قبول المسيح وقبول الشهادة التي شهد بها الله عن ابنه، والإيمان بأنه المسيح ابن الله الحي. فالمسيح هو موضوع الإيمان الذي يؤكد الخلاص، والإيمان هو النظر إلى المسيح والإتيان إليه وتسليم النفس له.*

*(3) تعليم الرسل أننا نتبرر بالإيمان بالمسيح. والمقصود بالإيمان هنا ليس الإيمان العقلي، ولا مجرد الثقة العامة بالله، ولا التصديق بالقول الإلهي، ولا اليقين بالحقائق الأبدية، بل الإيمان الذي موضوعه المسيح. قال الرسول «بر الله بالإيمان بيسوع المسيح إلى كل وعلى كل الذين يؤمنون» (رو 3: 22). وقال «إذ نعلم أن الإنسان لا يتبرر بأعمال الناموس بل بإيمان يسوع المسيح، آمنا نحن أيضاً بيسوع المسيح لنتبرر بإيمان يسوع، لا بأعمال الناموس» (غل 2: 16). وقال «كان الناموس مؤدّبنا إلى المسيح لكي نتبرر بالإيمان» (غل 3: 24). وقال «لأنكم جميعاً أبناء الله بالإيمان بالمسيح يسوع» (غل 3: 26). وقال «ما أحياه الآن في الجسد فإنما أحياه في الإيمان، إيمان ابن الله» (غل 2: 20).*

*(4) المسيح فدية عنا، بذل نفسه فدية عن كثيرين وجُعل كفارة عن الخطايا وقدم نفسه ذبيحة لله. والناس يخلصون باستحقاق بره وموته. فلأنه فادينا وكفارة خطايانا، وبالإيمان به نتصالح مع الله، فيجب أن نقبله كذلك ونتكل عليه. ونظام الخلاص كله كما هو في الإنجيل يقتضي أن يكون المسيح في ذاته وعمله موضوعاً للإيمان وأساساً للثقة.*

*(5) حياتنا في المسيح بالإيمان تجعله يثبت فينا. وهو رأس الجسد ونحن الأعضاء وحياتنا منه. وهو الكرمة ونحن الأغصان، فلا نحيا نحن، وإنما يحيا المسيح فينا.*

*فهذه الأقوال وغيرها تنفي القول بأن مجرد الإيمان العام بالله أو بالكتاب المقدس يؤكد خلاصنا، وتثبت أن الإيمان الخلاصي هو الذي ينتهي في المسيح، ويجعله لنا إلهاً ومخلصاً. وقيل أيضاً إن الله أرسل ابنه إلى العالم واتخذ طبيعتنا ليعلن مشيئته ويموت عن خطايانا ويقوم لأجل تبريرنا. وفيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت، ونحن نمتلئ من ملئه. وهو صار لنا حكمة وبراً وقداسة وفداءً. فالذين يقبلون هذا المخلِّص كما أعلن نفسه ويسلّمون نفوسهم له ويوقفونها لخدمته، هم المؤمنون بالمعنى المقصود في الكتاب.*

*وكل مؤمن حقيقي يقبل المسيح ويتخذه مخلصاً ومنجياً ينجو من شر الخطية وقوتها ومن سلطان الشيطان وكل سيئات الابتعاد عن الله، ويتَّخذه حكمة وبراً وقداسة وفداءً، ويعتبره إلهاً ومخلِّصاً ونصيب نفسه الكافي التام والواهب الحياة. وهذا يتضمن الخضوع لكل تعاليمه، والاتكال على بره وفدائه، والتسليم لإرادته، والثقة بحمايته، ووَقْف النفس لخدمته. فنقبله كما هو مقدم لنا نبياً وكاهناً وملكاً ومصدر الحياة والنور والسعادة، وموضوع العبادة والمحبة.*

*6 - ما هو أساس الإيمان، وما هي الأدلة على وجوده، وما هي أثماره؟*

** أساس الإيمان هو الوعد الإلهي الثابت، والأدلة على وجوده في القلب هي السيرة الحسنة والأعمال الصالحة، طاعةً لأوامر الله. فالإيمان الذي لا يقود الإنسان إلى الطاعة والصلاح إيمان ليس إيماناً حقيقياً (يع 2: 14-26 وغل 5: 6). ومن أثمار الإيمان المحبة، فإن المحبة لله والمسيح والروح القدس لا بد تتبع الإيمان (غل 5: 22). ولا يقدر أحد أن يخلُص بمجرد معرفته أن يسوع هو ابن الله وابن الإنسان، وأنه أحبنا وبذل نفسه لأجلنا وجعلنا ملوكاً وكهنة لله، بدون أن يحب المسيح ويعبده وفقاً لثبات هذا الإيمان وقوته فيه. بل يجب أن يمتلئ قلبه من تلك المحبة ويُخضِع حياته لها. ولذلك قيل إن الإيمان يعمل بالمحبة ويطهر القلب. والمحبة حسب تعليم الرسول مستحيلة بدون الإيمان، لأننا بدونه نكون تحت دينونة الناموس. وما دمنا تحت الدينونة فنحن أعداء لله (رو 7: 4-6). وما دمنا أعداء لله نثمر للموت. ولكن حين نتصالح مع الله ونتحد بالمسيح نثمر لله، فنؤمن أن الله أحبنا ونحن نحبه، ونؤمن أن المسيح بذل نفسه لأجلنا ونوقف حياتنا له. ونؤمن أن هيئة هذا العالم تزول، وأن الأمور التي لا تُرى هي أبدية. ومتى كان لنا هذا الإيمان الذي هو أفضل من الأمور المنظورة، وبرهان الأمور الغير منظورة، طلبنا ما هو فوق حيث المسيح جالس عن يمين الله.*

*7 - ما هي نتائج الإيمان؟*

** (1) الاتحاد بالمسيح: فيصير المؤمن شريكاً للمسيح في حياته (رو 6: 4-10 و8: 10 وغل 2: 20 وأف 3: 17 ويو 15: 1-6) ويسكن المسيح فيه بواسطة حلول الروح القدس في قلبه. وسكنى الله أو المسيح أو الروح القدس فيه بمعنى واحد (قارن رو 8: 9-11).*

*(2) التبرير: فإننا تبررنا بإيمان المسيح (غل 2: 16) ولا شيء من الدينونة الآن على الذين هم في المسيح يسوع (رو 8: 1) ومن يؤمن به لا يُدان (يو 3: 18). فالإيمان هو الشرط الذي به يحسب الله للبشر بر المسيح حسب وعده في عهد الفداء. ومتى آمنوا رُفعت عنهم الدينونة، لأنهم (وقتها) يلبسون براً كافياً لكل مطالب العدل. قال الرسول «من سيشتكي على مختاري الله؟ الله هو الذي يبرر. من هو الذي يدين؟ المسيح هو الذي مات بل بالحري قام أيضاً، الذي هو أيضاً عن يمين الله، الذي أيضاً يشفع فينا» (رو 8: 33، 34).*

*(3) السلام: «فإذ قد تبررنا بالإيمان لنا سلام مع الله بربنا يسوع المسيح» (رو 5: 1). والسلام ينشأ عن المصالحة المبنيّة على وعد الله بأن يصفح عن كل الذين يؤمنون بالشهادة التي شهد بها عن ابنه، ويسامحهم ويقبلهم ويخلّصهم. فيلزم أن الإيمان يتضمن تصديق هذا الوعد. وهذا التصديق يعني تصديقنا أننا متصالحون مع الله. وكما أن الإيمان قد يكون ضعيفاً أو قوياً، كذلك السلام الذي ينشأ عنه قد يكون متقطعاً ضعيفاً أو دائماً قوياً.*

*(4) اليقين: ويمكن وجود الإيمان الصحيح بدون أن يصل إلى درجة اليقين الثابت، على أن اليقين من نتائج الإيمان الممكنة، وهو ثمر شهادة الروح الداخلية لقلوبنا بأننا قد تممنا شروط الخلاص (رو 4: 20، 21 و8: 16 وأف 1: 13 و1يو 4: 13 و5: 10). واليقين (وإن لم يكن من جوهر الإيمان) فهو من توابعه الحسنة، التي يجب على كل مسيحي أن يجتهد في بلوغها، بحسب القول «لكننا نشتهي أن كل واحدٍ منكم يُظهِر هذا الاجتهاد عينه ليقين الرجاء إلى النهاية» (عب 6: 11). «اجتهدوا أيها الإخوة أن تجعلوا دعوتكم واختياركم ثابتَيْن» (2بط 1: 10). لذلك نعتبر الحصول على يقين الإيمان من حقوق كل مسيحي وواجباته.*

*أما أساس اليقين فهو: (أ) الوعد العام المطلق بدون شرط بأن الذين يأتون إلى الله بالمسيح لا يطرحهم خارجاً، وأن كل من يريد يأخذ ماء الحياة مجاناً. فيجب أن نصدق أن الله أمين وأنه يخلّص الذين يؤمنون به. (ب) محبة الله غير المحدودة وغير المتغيرة، ولنا فيها أساس ثابت للرجاء (رو 5: 1-10 و8: 31). (ج) استحقاق كفارة المسيح غير المحدود وفعل شفاعته الدائمة (رو 8: 34). (د) عهد الفداء الموعود به أن كل من أعطاهم الآب للابن يأتون إليه، ولا يهلك منهم أحد. (هـ) شهادة الروح أننا نفتخر برجاء مجد الله، لأن محبة الله قد انسكبت في قلوبنا بالروح القدس المعطى لنا. أي أن الروح القدس يؤكد لنا تلك المحبة التي يصفها بأنها غير محدودة ولا متغيرة (رو 5: 3-5). والروح نفسه يشهد لأرواحنا أننا أولاد الله. فإن كان هناك مؤمن يعوزه اليقين الثابت فذلك يعود لعيبٍ في المؤمن، لا لعيبٍ في نظام الفداء أو في مواعيد الله.*

*(5) التقديس: فإن الإيمان يعمل بالمحبة (غل 5: 6) ويطهّر قلوبنا (أع 15: 9). فبالإيمان نتبرر به، وبه نقبل حلول الروح القدس في قلوبنا، وبه نحيا وبه نتقدس، لأنه الثقة بما يُرجى والإيقان بأمورٍ لا تُرى. وهو الواسطة الوحيدة لنعرف الله والأمور الروحية، فهو للنفس بمنزلة العين للجسد، لأننا به نرى الأمور الأبدية التي لا تُرى وندرك قوتها وقيمتها. وبذلك تفقد الأمور الوقتية المنظورة قوتها على النفس، لأنها لا تُقاس بالأمور التي أعدَّها الله للذين يحبونه. ويتحدث العبرانيين 11 كله عن قوة الإيمان. فقد استطاع نوح بالإيمان أن يقف وحده ضد العالم، وبه قدر إبراهيم أن يقدم ابنه الوحيد، وبه فضّل موسى عار المسيح على خزائن مصر، وبه قدر آخرون أن يقهروا ممالك ويصنعوا براً، وبه سدّوا أفواه أسود وأطفأوا قوة النار، وغيرهم تقووا من به من ضعفٍ وصاروا أشداء في الحرب، وغيرهم تجربوا في هزء وجَلْد، وغيرهم بالإيمان احتملوا الرجم والنشر والقتل بالسيف، وغيرهم بالإيمان طافوا في جلود غنم وجلود معزى معتازين مكروبين مُذلّين. وإن كل أولئك حصلوا بإيمانهم على الصيت الحسن.*

*والإيمان شرط لازم لفعل وسائط النعمة، وهي الكلمة والمعمودية والعشاء الرباني والصلاة، لأنها وسائط لتحريك الحياة الروحية إلى العمل. غير أنها لا تعمل إن لم نقبلها ونستعملها بالإيمان. نعم إن قوتها ليست من الإيمان، ولكنه الشرط الذي بموجبه يجعلها روح الله فعالة.*


*(6) تأكيد خلاص المؤمن الحقيقي: «فإنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية» (يو 3: 16). وقال المسيح «من يسمع كلامي ويؤمن بالذي أرسلني فله حياة أبدية، ولا يأتي إلى دينونة بل قد انتقل من الموت إلى الحياة» (يو 5: 24). وقال «أنا هو الخبز الحي الذي نزل من السماء. إن أكل أحد من هذا الخبز يحيا إلى الأبد. كل ما يعطيني الآب فإليَّ يُقبِل ومن يقبل إليَّ لا أُخرجه خارجاً. لأن هذه هي مشيئة الذي أرسلني أن كل من يرى الابن ويؤمن به تكون له حياة أبدية، وأنا أقيمه في اليوم الأخير» (يو 6: 51، 37، 40). وقال «خرافي تسمع صوتي وأنا أعرفها فتتبعني، وأنا أعطيها حياة أبدية، ولن تهلك إلى الأبد، ولا يخطفها أحد من يدي» (يو 10: 27، 28). وموضوع رومية 8 هو البرهان على تأكيد خلاص المؤمنين. والقضية التي قصد الرسول إثباتها فيه هي أنه لا شيء من الدينونة الآن على الذين هم في المسيح يسوع، أي لا يمكن أن يهلكوا أو ينفصلوا عن المسيح ويُدانوا.*

*ولم يَبْنِ الكتاب ثبات المؤمنين على ثبات الإيمان فينا، ولا على مقدار التقوى في القلب، ولا على ثبات إرادة المؤمن. لكنه يبني ثبات المؤمن على ما هو خارج عنه، وهو قصد الله وعمل المسيح وحلول الروح القدس فينا واشتراكنا في حياة الفادي، ومصدر جميع هذه، أي محبة الله السرية التي لا تُحدّ ولا تتغير. ولسنا نحن الذين نحفظ أنفسنا بل نحن «محفوظون بقوة الله بإيمان لخلاص» (1بط 1: 5). ونحن جميعاً أبناء الله بالإيمان بالمسيح يسوع (غل 3: 26). والمسيح فينا هو رجاء المجد (كو 1: 27).*

*8 - ما هي التوبة؟*

** في التوبة ثلاثة أمور: *

*(1) الاعتراف بأننا خطاة (مز 51: 3، 7، 11): ولكن هذا الاعتراف جزء من التوبة الحقيقية، فلا يستطيع وحده أن يقود الإنسان إلى ترك الشر، ولو أنه يجعله أحياناً يخاف القصاص. ويُسمى هذا الاعتراف في الكتاب «معرفة الخطية» بدليل قول الرسول «لأن بالناموس معرفة الخطية» (رو 3: 20).*

*(2) الحزن والأسف على الخطية: لأنها التعدي على حق الله وصلاحه، ولذلك يجب أن نكرهها. وسُمي هذا الحزن في الكتاب «الندامة» أو الحزن الذي يُنشئ توبة للخلاص بلا ندامة (2كو 7: 9، 10).*

*(3) ترك الخطية فعلاً بقصد إصلاح النفس، وطلب المغفرة والتطهير (مز 51: 2، 7، 10 وإر 25: 5): وسُمي في الكتاب «التوبة» (أع 2: 38 ورو 2: 4). فالتوبة الحقيقية لا تتم إلا بالاعتراف العقلي بخطايانا فقط، ولا بمجرد الحزن عليها، بل بالعدول عنها وتركها وطلب النعمة الإلهية لتخلّصنا منها. وليس للتوبة استحقاق، لأنها واجبة علينا في كل حين، وهي لا تفيد شيئاً في الخلاص إن لم تقترن بالإيمان الحي. ومركزها القلب لأنها عمل داخلي في الإنسان لا خارجي. وما يتبعها في السيرة الخارجية كالاعتراف أمام الله بخطايانا (لو 18: 13) وإصلاح ما عملناه من الشر (لو 19: 8) هو أثمارها. فالكتاب يميز بين التوبة والأثمار التي تليق بها (مت 3: 8). والتوبة الحقيقية ترافق الإيمان الحقيقي، فنحن لا نحزن على الخطية كأمرٍ مكروه ما لم نؤمن بالله وبرحمته. والكرازة بوجوب التوبة تتضمن أيضاً الكرازة بلزوم الإيمان (أع 19: 4 و20: 21). فالإيمان والتوبة ضروريان لرجوع النفس إلى الله.*

*9 - ما هو التعريف الإنجيلي للتوبة؟*

** هو أن التوبة نعمة إنجيلية، ويجب على كل خدام الإنجيل أن يكرزوا بوجوبها، كما يكرزون بوجوب الإيمان بالمسيح. وبهذه النعمة يأسف الخاطئ على خطاياه ويكرهها، لا بسبب خطر الخطية وعقابها فقط، بل بسبب نجاستها، ويشعر بذلك وبأن الخطية تناقض طبيعة الله المقدسة وشريعته البارة، ويتمسك برحمة الله بالمسيح للتائبين، حتى يرجع عن خطاياه كلها إلى الله ليسلك معه في كل طرق وصاياه، ويبذل جهده في ذلك.*

*10 - ما هو الدليل على عدم لزوم الاعتراف لإنسان بالخطايا قبل الحصول على الغفران؟*

** القول بضرورة الاعتراف لإنسانٍ ما بالخطية قبل الحصول على الغفران هو من اختراعات البشر، لم يقُله المسيح ولا علّمه الكتاب المقدس. وهو يُفسد التوبة البسيطة الحقيقية، ويرفع التوبة الطقسية إلى منزلة الاستحقاق. وهو يوجِّه أفكار التائب إلى البشر عوضاً عن الله لنواله المغفرة، كما أنه ينكر استحقاق المسيح ويعظّم استحقاق الخاطئ وقدرته على أن يخلّص نفسه بالوسائط البشرية. وهو خطأ لأربعة أسباب على الأقل: *

*(1) ليس له سند من العهد الجديد الذي يعلمنا أن نعترف لبعض كأخوةٍ للرب لا الكاهن، فأنت تعتذر لمن أسأت إليه (يع 5: 16).*

*(2) يخالف كل تعاليم الكتاب في عمل الفداء، إذ يجعل توسّط الكاهن بين المسيحي والمسيح أمراً ضرورياً، مع أن المسيح وحده هو الوسيط بين الله والبشر (قارن مع ما قلناه في فصل 32 س 5 عن شفاعة المسيح).*

*(3) أمرنا الكتاب بالاعتراف لله رأساً (مز 32: 5 ومت 11: 28 و1تي 2: 5 و1يو 1: 9).*

*(4) أدّى الاعتراف للبشر إلى شرور متنوعة، منها التعدي على حقوق البشر وحرمانهم من الحرية التي يهبها الفداء لكل ضمير.*

*فإذا طلب خاطئ مشورة قسيس فليس ذلك لأن القسيس هو المرجع الوحيد، لأن العهد الجديد يعلِّمنا عن كاهن حقيقي واحد هو المسيح (عب 3: 1 و4: 14 و5: 6 و7: 24 و8: 1 و9: 28). وليس للبشر أي سلطان على مغفرة الخطية، ولم يكن ذلك حتى لكهنة العهد القديم كما يتضح من أعمالهم ومن شرح الرسول للوظيفة الكهنوتية (عب 5: 1-6). ولم يقل رسل المسيح إن لهم سلطان المغفرة، بل أعلنوا أن ذلك مما يختص بالله وحده، واكتفوا بالتصريح بشروط المغفرة. فادعاء البشر سلطان الله إهانة للمسيح وإفساد لتعاليمه.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2011)

*الفصل الثاني والأربعون*​ *التبرير والتبنّي*​ 
*1 - ما هو التبرير؟*

** التبرير هو فعل نعمة الله المجانية الذي به يغفر خطايانا جميعها ويقبلنا كأبرار أمامه، وذلك لأجل مجرد بر المسيح الذي يُحسب لنا، والذي نقبله بواسطة الإيمان فقط. والذين يدعوهم الله دعوة كافية، هؤلاء يبررهم أيضاً مجاناً، لا بجعله براً فيهم، بل بغفرانه خطاياهم واعتباره إياهم أبراراً وقبوله لهم، لا لأمرٍ فعلوه، أو لما فُعل فيهم، بل لأجل المسيح فقط. ولا لحسبانه الإيمان نفسه، ولا الفعل العقلي الذي يقوم به الإيمان، ولا طاعة أخرى إنجيلية براً لهم، بل بحسبانه لهم طاعة المسيح وإيفاءه. وهم يقبلونه ويستندون عليه وعلى بره بالإيمان، وذلك الإيمان ليس منهم بل هو عطية الله.*

*والتبرير هو عمل الله القضائي الذي به يُحسَب ويُصرَّح أن قصاص الشريعة قد رُفع عن الخاطئ المؤمن بالمسيح، فرضي الله عنه كأنه بار في ذاته، وذلك لأجل بر المسيح المحسوب له كأنه بره هو بالفعل. وبذلك يتغير حكم الله على الخاطئ، فيبرره بسبب علاقته الجديدة بالمسيح بدلاً من أن يدينه، ويقبله بدلاً من أن يرفضه. وعلى هذا فالتبرير عمل تصريحي، أي تصريح الله بتبرئة الأثيم من إثمه لأمرٍ خارج عنه. وهو يتميّز عن التقديس، لأن التقديس عملٌ في نفس الخاطئ تتغيّر به طبيعته.*

*وقد جاء التبرير في الكتاب المقدس بمعنيين: *

*(1) تمجيد الله لما فيه من البر والعدل والصلاح (لو 7: 29 ورو 3: 4) غير أن وروده بهذا المعنى نادر جداً، لأنه لا يصح إلا على المسيح أو على الله في ذاته.*

*(2) رفع مطالب الشريعة وقصاصها عن الخاطئ باعتباره باراً بسبب بر غيره الذي حُسب له. فليس المقصود بالتبرير تحويل الإنسان الخاطئ إلى إنسان بار في الداخل بجعله باراً ذاتياً، بل التصريح أنه أصبح باراً لانتساب برٍّ إليه من خارج نفسه (أع 13: 39 ورو 5: 1، 9 و8: 30-33 و1كو 6: 11 وغل 2: 16 و3: 11). وتتضح صحة هذا المعنى للتبرير من أنه المعنى الوحيد المقصود في آيات كتابية كثيرة، منها أن الخطاة يتبررون بدون أعمال الناموس بل بدم المسيح بالإيمان مجاناً بالنعمة، بسبب إيفاء المسيح وبره المحسوب لهم (رو 3: 20-28 و4: 5-7 و5: 18، 19 وغل 2: 16 و3: 11 و5: 4 و1يو 2:2). وقد جاء التبرير للإشارة إلى عكس الدينونة أي الإنقاذ منها (رو 5: 16، 18 و8: 33، 34). وثبت هذا المعنى بعبارات أخرى في الكتاب مرادفة للتبرير (يو 3: 18 و5: 24 ورو 4: 6-8 و2كو 5: 19). وعلى ذلك يتميّز التبرير عن التقديس، لأن التبرير أمر يتم في الخارج، والتقديس في الداخل، فالتبرير لا يدل على تطهير طبيعة الخاطئ بمعنى إزالة فسادها الذاتي، بل يدل على إنقاذ من الحكم الشرعي، أي تبرئة الخاطئ أمام الشريعة، ولا يشير إلى تغييرٍ داخلي كالتجديد أو التقديس، بل إلى تغيير خارجي في علاقة الخاطئ بالشريعة، أي إلى وقوفه كبارٍّ أمامها. وعندما يصرح الله بذلك يُقال إنه قد برر الخاطئ، فصار الخاطئ مبرراً، وما فعله الله هو التبرير.*

*2 - ماذا يتضمن التبرير؟*

** يتضمن التبرير أمرين مهمين: *

*(1) رفع الدينونة أو القصاص، وبموجبه ينقذ الله الخاطئ من حكم الشريعة ويصرح بأنه بار. ولا يعني هذا أن الخاطئ بريء من كل خطية، لأن ذلك خلاف الواقع. ولكن معناه أن الشريعة لا تعود تحكم على الخاطئ لأنها قد استوفت حقها من غيره، ولا يصح أن تأخذ حقها مرتين (رو 4: 5-8). ويُسمى هذا العمل بالنسبة إلى الناموس «تبريراً» وبالنسبة إلى الله باعتباره الحاكم «عفواً» وبالنسبة إلى حنوّ الله ونعمته «مغفرة» (مي 7: 18 ومز 130: 4). وأساس إنقاذ الخاطئ من حكم الشريعة ليس أمراً في نفس الخاطئ، ولا عملاً عمله هو، إنما هو عمل المسيح الذي حمل الدينونة عوضاً عن المؤمن (أع 13: 38، 39 ورو 3: 24، 26 و1كو 6: 11 وأف 1: 7).*

*(2) إرجاع الخاطئ إلى التمتع برضى الله، فهو لا يحصل على رضى الله بمجرد إنقاذه من حكم الشريعة، لأنه بذلك لا يكون إلا مذنباً أُنقذ من العقاب، والشريعة لا تستوفي حقها بمجرد إطلاق الخاطئ من الدينونة، بل ينبغي أن يكون للخاطئ البر الذي تطلبه الشريعة. وإتماماً لغاية التبرير يُرجع الله الخاطئ إلى رضاه كأنه بارٌ، ويُنعم عليه بهبات الطاعة الكاملة لأن طاعة المسيح قد حُسبت له (لو 15: 22-24 ورو 5: 1 و2 وتي 3: 7). ويُسمى إرجاع الله للخاطئ «المصالحة» ويُسمى باعتبار استقبال الله له كما في رجوع الابن الضال إلى أبيه «التبني» (يو 1: 12 ورو 5: 11 و8: 23 وغل 4: 5 وأف 1: 5). وإرجاع الخاطئ إلى رضى الله ليس لسببٍ في الخاطئ كاستحقاقه، وليس لعملٍ صالحٍ قام به الخاطئ، بل لمجرد طاعة المسيح عنه، ولبرّه المحسوب له. وعلى ذلك تكون علة التبرير عمل المسيح فقط، فإن المسيح بآلامه حمل عنا قصاص الشريعة، وبطاعته قام مقامنا وأوفى الشريعة حقها لأجلنا. فالتبرير أعمّ من الصفح عن الخطية أو المغفرة، لأن المغفرة هي الصفح عما يستحقه الخاطئ من القصاص، أما التبرير فهو إعادة الخاطئ إلى رضى الله الذي يكلله بفوائد بر المسيح كأنها له فعلاً.*

*3 - كيف ننال التبرير؟*

** من الجانب البشري ننال التبرير بالإيمان كشرط أو واسطة. ومن جانب الله يعطيه لنا بحسبانه بر المسيح لنا مجاناً.*

*4 - ما هي مكانة الإيمان في تبرير الخاطئ؟*

** الإيمان مجرد واسطة ننال بها التبرير، لأنه قبول المسيح والاتكال عليه. وليس هو سبب التبرير أو علته إلا بهذا المعنى. ويقول الكتاب إننا نتبرر بالإيمان أي بواسطته، وينسب تبريرنا دائماً إلى نوالنا فوائد عمل المسيح بالإيمان. فليس لإيماننا استحقاقٌ في حدّ ذاته بل هو شرط نوالنا استحقاق المسيح. وتتضح صحة ذلك من أن الإيمان ليس منا لنفتخر به أو ليُحسب لنا من باب الاستحقاق بل هو هبة الله (أف 2: 8 وفي 1: 29). والإيمان من ثمر الروح، فلا يُبنى عليه استحقاق (غل 5: 22). وموضوعه المسيح وكفارته، ولذلك يُرفض كل اتكال على غير المسيح. ولا يُحسب وجوده فينا فضيلةً تستحق الثواب بل يُنسب كل الفضل إلى ذبيحة المسيح ودمه (رو 3: 25، 26 و4: 20، 22 وغل 3: 26 وأف 1: 12، 13 و1يو 5: 10).*

*وإذا فُرض المحال وقلنا إن الإيمان يستحق الثواب فلا يتم بالإيمان إيفاء مطالب الشريعة التي تطالب بالبر الكامل قبل تبرير الخاطئ، وإنما للإيمان قوة التبرير لأنه واسطته، وبه يتم اتحاد المؤمن بالمسيح. وهو شرط نوال الخاطئ فوائد موت المسيح، كما أن قبول الهبة هو شرط نوالها. فالخلاص لنا مجاناً ولكن على شرط أن نقبله بالإيمان. وفوائد الفداء ممنوعة عنا إلا بشرط قبولنا إياها. كذلك لا يصح القول إن الإيمان يخلّصنا، بل هو واسطةٌ بها نلتصق بالمسيح الذي يخلّصنا. وهو كحلقة تنشأ بها العلاقة الضرورية بين المؤمن والمسيح. وينشأ التبرير فور وجود الإيمان في قلب المؤمن، ويتم إلى الأبد. ولا يتوقف على كون الإيمان قوياً أو ضعيفاً بل على أنه إيمان حقيقي. غير أن الإيمان القوي يولّد الثقة واليقين في قلب المؤمن.*

*وتتميّز المسيحية عن سائر الأديان بعقيدة التبرير بالإيمان، لأن خلاص الخاطئ بالتبرير لا يتوقف على شيء في الخاطئ ولا على أعماله، بل على ما عُمل خارجاً عنه، لأن طريق الخلاص ليس بالأعمال بل بقبول النعمة مجاناً بالمسيح. والخاطئ لا يستحق الخلاص، ولا يستطيع أن يشتريه، وإنما يقدر أن يقبله بالإيمان، فيكون له ما يستند عليه بدون خوف، وهو وعد الله الصادق، كما أنه من فوائد الكفارة.*

*5 - ما هو حسبان برّ المسيح للمؤمنين؟*

** هو جعل بر المسيح الكامل للخاطئ المؤمن أو نسبته إليه كأنه بره. فكما أن المسيح لم يخطئ بالفعل بحسبان خطايانا عليه، هكذا نحن لسنا أبراراً إلا بحسبان بر المسيح لنا. وكما أن ما حُسب على المسيح هو عدم بر الخاطئ أو جرمه أمام الشريعة، لا إثمه الذاتي، كذلك ما يُحسب للخاطئ هو بر المسيح أمام الشريعة لا بر المسيح الذاتي (انظر فصل 27 س 9). ويتم ذلك بناءً على أن المسيح قام مقامنا وتمم الشريعة عنا. ومن الأدلة على صحة التعليم بالحسبان أقوال الكتاب (رو 5: 12-21 و4: 6-8). وهو يُستنتج من أن المسيح ذبيحتنا ونائبنا (إش 53: 6 و2كو 5: 21 و1بط 2: 24 و1تي 2: 6). فالذي يُحسَب له بر المسيح لا يحتاج إلى غيره ليقف أمام منبر الديان بلا خوف. ومعنى كلمة «حسبان» جعْل بر المسيح للخاطئ أو إضافته إليه (فصل 27 س 8، 9). طلب بولس من فليمون أن يحسب دَيْن أنسيمس عليه. وقيل «لا يحسب لي سيدي إثماً» (2صم 19:19). و«طوبى لرجلٍ لا يحسب له الرب خطية» (مز 32: 2). و«الذي يحسب له الله براً بدون أعمال» (رو 4: 6). و«مصالحاً العالم لنفسه، غير حاسبٍ لهم خطاياهم» (2كو 5: 19). وهذه الأقوال وأمثالها في الكتاب لم تكن قط عُرضة للخلاف لأنها واضحة، فإن بر المسيح يُحسب للمؤمن. وليس المقصود به أن بر المسيح الذاتي يصير في المؤمن وينتقل إليه، فيصير صفةً من صفاته الأخلاقية، كما أنه إذا حُسبت الخطية على إنسان لا يصير خاطئاً بالفعل، بل يُحسب خاطئاً. فكذلك إذا حُسب البر للمؤمن لا يصير المؤمن باراً بالفعل، بل يُحسب باراً، ويُعامَل كأنه بارٌ. فإن بر المسيح يجعل الخاطئ باراً بالمعنى الشرعي لا الأخلاقي، أي يعطيه الحق الشرعي بالصفح الكامل عن كل خطاياه، ويفتح له باب الرجوع إلى رضى الله. ولأن البر الذي يطلبه الناموس ليس للخاطئ، ولا يمكن الخاطئ أن يصنعه، أعلن الله براً آخر (رو 3: 21) وهو بر الله لكل الذين يؤمنون. وأن الناس لا يتبررون من أنفسهم أو من أعمالهم، بل مما فعله المسيح لأجلهم، لأن الله جعله كفارةً عن الخطايا ليكون باراً ويبرر المؤمنين.*

*وهذا التعليم واضح في رومية 5 في المقارنة بين آدم والمسيح ورياستهما: آدم في التجربة، والمسيح في الكفارة. وقال بولس «إني أحسب كل شيء أيضاً خسارة من أجل فضل معرفة المسيح يسوع ربي، الذي من أجله خسرتُ كل الأشياء وأنا أحسبها نفاية لكي أربح المسيح وأُوجد فيه. وليس لي بري الذي من الناموس بل الذي بإيمان المسيح، البر الذي من الله بالإيمان» (في 3: 8، 9). فلم يتكل بولس على بره الذاتي أو صلاحه الداخلي، بل على البر الذي هيأه الله له وقبله بالإيمان. وقال أيضاً إن الله «جعل الذي لم يعرف خطية خطيةً لأجلنا، لنصير نحن بر الله فيه» (2كو 5: 21). فقوله هذا لا يدل على أن المسيح جُعل خطية بالمعنى الأخلاقي، أي أن المسيح صار خاطئاً بالطبع أو الفعل. فكذلك نحن في التبرير، لا نصير أبراراً بهذا المعنى، بل كما أنه جُعِل خطية بحمله خطايانا كذلك نحن جُعلنا براً بحملنا بره. فخطايانا هي الأساس الشرعي لاتضاعه تحت الناموس ولكل آلامه، وكذلك بره هو الأساس الشرعي لتبريرنا. فكما أن خطايانا حُسبت عليه كذلك بره حُسب لنا. فإذا كان حسبان الخطية عليه لم يجعله فاسداً أخلاقياً، فحسبان بره لنا لا يجعلنا صالحين كذلك.*

*ولم يقل الكتاب قط إننا متبررون بسبب إيماننا، بل يقول دائماً إننا نتبرر بواسطة الإيمان. ولم يقل قط إن الإيمان أساس التبرير، بل إننا نخلص بالإيمان بقبولنا المسيح واتكالنا عليه وحده للخلاص. والذي نقبله هو خارج عنا، وهو المسيح وبره وطاعته واستحقاق دمه وموته، فإننا نراه ونهرب إليه ونتمسك به ونستتر بظله ونلبس برَّه. ويقول الكتاب إن النعمة والأعمال متضادان بطبيعتهما، وينفي أحدهما الآخر، لأن ما هو من النعمة ليس من الأعمال. وقد قيل فيه إن الخاطئ ينال الصفح ورضى الله بالنعمة. فإذا كان ذلك من النعمة فلا أساس له في الخاطئ نفسه. ويقول الكتاب المقدس إن الخلاص هو من النعمة، وإذا لم نقبل الخلاص بالنعمة فليس لنا نجاة.*

*6 - ما هو الدليل على بطلان تعليم التقليديين أن التبرير بالأعمال لا بالإيمان وحده؟*

** يقول التقليديون إن التبرير لا يتميّز عن التقديس، فالإنسان الذي يتبرر يتقدس أيضاً، وفوق تبريره الشرعي أمام عدل الله يُجعَل باراً بالبر الذاتي، لأنه يتحوّل إلى إنسان بار أخلاقياً بالفعل، ويصير قدوساً في ذاته، وإن تلك القداسة الذاتية والأعمال الصالحة المقترنة بها هي أساس التبرير مع بر المسيح. وهم يقولون إن البر الذي يُؤسَّس عليه تبريرنا مشترَك بين بر المسيح وبر الإنسان أي أعماله الصالحة.*

*أما الإنجيليون فيقولون إن التبرير بالإيمان، وليس بالأعمال مطلقاً، كما يتضح مما يأتي: *

*(1) هذا ما يقوله الكتاب المقدس، ولا يوجد فيه ما يخالفه، فنحن لا نتبرر بالأعمال مطلقاً، فإنه «بأعمال الناموس كل ذي جسد لا يتبرر أمامه» وهذا يشمل كل أنواع أعمال الطاعة لناموس الله، لأن كل طاعة بشرية غير كاملة، بينما تطلب شريعة الله الكمال (غل 3: 10). وقد رفض الرسول كل ثقة ببره الذي من الناموس، ورغب في أن يكون له البر الذي بإيمان المسيح، البر الذي من الله بالإيمان (في 3: 9) ووبخ اليهود لأنهم طلبوا أن يُثبِتوا بر أنفسهم (رو 10: 3). وواضح من قول الكتاب عدم التبرير بالأعمال، وهو قولٌ يُطلَق على كل بر ذاتي بالناموس. وقول المذهب البيلاجي إن المقصود بالأعمال في الكتاب «الأعمال الطقسية» مردود لأنه لم يعتقد أحد من اليهود في أيام بولس ذلك الاعتقاد، ولم يفرقوا بين الأعمال الطقسية والأعمال الأخلاقية ولم يتكلوا على الأولى للتبرير دون الأخرى. وتدل قرينة الكلام على أن المقصود بالناموس شريعة الله ووصاياه، وهذا يبطل التعليم التقليدي أن المقصود بأعمال الناموس «الأعمال قبل التجديد». ولم يدّعِ أحدٌ في زمن بولس أن تلك الأعمال تبرر، ولم يكن من داعٍ للرسول إلى أن يعلم عدم فائدتها، لأن الجميع كانوا يسلّمون به. والكتاب يميز على الدوام بين الإيمان والأعمال بياناً لفائدة الإيمان في التبرير وعدم فائدة الأعمال فيه، كقوله «إن الإنسان لا يتبرر بأعمال الناموس بل بإيمان يسوع المسيح» (غل 2: 16). فالمقابلة ليست بين أنواع الأعمال، بل بين جميع الأعمال من الوجه الواحد والإيمان من الوجه الآخر.*

*(2) يُحسب التبرير دائماً في الكتاب من باب النعمة المجانية لا من باب الاستحقاق، فالنعمة والأعمال متضادان دائماً في أمر الخلاص، بدليل قوله «فإن كان بالنعمة فليس بعد بالأعمال، وإلا فليست النعمة بعد نعمة» (رو 11: 6 و4:4). فالنعمة تنفي الأعمال، لأنه إن كان خلاصنا بالنعمة فليس هو باستحقاق الأعمال، ولم يبقَ لنا موضوع للافتخار في تبريرنا. فإدخال الاستحقاق البشري في هذا الباب نزعٌ لمجد النعمة واستحقاق المسيح، ولذلك صرح الكتاب أن تبريرنا مؤسَّسٌ على ما هو خارج عنا، كدم المسيح وطاعته وبره (رو 5: 9، 18، 19). والمسيح كاهننا، والكاهن لا يُخلِّص الذين يأتون إليه بجعلهم أبراراً بالبر الذاتي. والمسيح خلّصنا بذبيحةٍ نفسه، والذبيحة لا تطهر قلب الإنسان، إذ ليست هي إلا كفارة وإيفاءً خارجياً للعدل الإلهي. فالمخلّص نجانا بتقديم نفسه فديةً عنا، والفدية لا تجعلنا أبراراً في ذواتنا، وإنما هي تأدية المطلوب عنا. فإن كان التبرير بالأعمال، فقد انتفى الخلاص بالنعمة، وبطُل قول الكتاب بذلك.*

*(3) لا تقدر الأعمال الصالحة (ولو كانت كاملة) أن تكفر عن الآثام الماضية. ولكن التبرير بدم المسيح يفعل ذلك، وهذا ينفي فائدة الأعمال في التبرير من الخطايا السالفة.*

*(4) قصد الرسول من تعليم «التبرير بالإيمان» أن يردّ على أقوال المعترضين عليه في زمانه، والذين قالوا إن الخلاص بالنعمة ينزع لزوم الأعمال الصالحة، ولذلك يجوز ارتكاب الخطية لتكثر النعمة. وهذا يدل على أنهم فهموا تعليم بولس أن الأعمال الصالحة لا تخلّص أحداً، وأن الخلاص هو بالنعمة، فيكون تبريرهم بالإيمان دون الأعمال. فلو علَّم الرسول أن الخلاص بالأعمال لما اعترضوا عليه (رو ص6، 7).*

*(5) تفيد كل أقوال الكتاب أن التبرير شرعي خارج عن الخاطئ، وأن الله يبرر الخاطئ باعتبار أنه قديس. وبر التبرير ليس في الخاطئ بل في غيره، وهو بر المسيح. فلو قدر البشر أن يتبرروا ببر أنفسهم لما مات المسيح، ولو كان الخلاص بالأعمال ما كانت هناك حاجة لطاعة المسيح وبره. فلماذا مات؟ «لأنه إن كان بالناموس برٌ فالمسيح إذاً مات بلا سبب!» (غل 2: 21). وليس الخلاص مجاناً إن كان باستحقاق! وإن كان خلاصنا بالأعمال، فكيف أظهر الله به غِنى نعمته الفائق باللطف علينا في المسيح يسوع؟ (أف 2: 7، 8). ولو كان تبريرنا بالأعمال لكان لنا ما نفتخر به! لكن الافتخار في هذا الباب ممنوع كما قال الرسول «فأين الافتخار؟ قد انتفى! بأي ناموس؟ أبناموس الأعمال؟ كلا، بل بناموس الإيمان» (رو 3: 27). فالقول بامتزاج الأعمال بالإيمان في التبرير ينفي كل ثقة بالخلاص ويجعله مستحيلاً. ولكن التبرير يتم كاملاً عند إيمان الخاطئ بالمسيح، وليس له درجات ليكمل بالتدريج في زمان طويل. فالقول إن التبرير يتوقف على حالة الخاطئ الذاتية وليس على قبوله بر المسيح بالإيمان ينزع منه كل ثقة بالخلاص، ويتركه عُرضةً للشك واليأس، مع أن له بالإيمان أساساً ثابتاً للثقة بخلاصه.*

*وقيل إن تعليم يعقوب الرسول (2: 14-26) ينفي أن التبرير بالإيمان فقط. وذلك مردود لأن موضوع كلام يعقوب ليس أساس التبرير، بل علاقة الأعمال الصالحة بالإيمان الحي، وهي أن الأعمال ثمر الإيمان ودليل على وجوده، فإن أساس التبرير الاستحقاقي هو بر المسيح (رو 10: 4 و1كو 1: 30). والإيمان هو الواسطة لنوالنا فائدة ذلك البر (أف 2: 8). وأما قول يعقوب فهو أن الإيمان الحقيقي حيٌ ومثمرٌ دائماً، لا ميت وعقيم، وأنه يظهر بالأعمال الصالحة.*

*لقد نفى بولس أن الخلاص بالأعمال، ونفى يعقوب القول إن الإيمان كافٍ ولو كانت الأعمال رديئة. بولس قال بلزوم الإيمان ومنفعته للتبرير، ويعقوب قال إن الإيمان الميت لا يبرر. ولو كان موضوع بولس الإيمان الميت لجاء وفق قول يعقوب. ولو كان موضوع يعقوب الإيمان الحي لكان مثل قول بولس. ويقول بولس إن الإيمان يبررنا أمام الله، بينما يقول يعقوب إن الأعمال تبررنا أمام الناس. فلا خلاف بينهما.*

*7 - ما هي علاقة الأعمال الصالحة بالإيمان الذي يُبرر؟*

** الأعمال الصالحة ضرورية ولائقة، ولكنها ليست أساس التبرير، فالأعمال الصالحة هي ثمر الإيمان، وهي مطلوبة من كل مسيحي. والتبرير بالإيمان لا يحرر الإنسان من تكليفه بإتمام مطالب الشريعة الإلهية بل يُثبت ذلك عليه. والمتبرر بالإيمان لا يزال تحت سلطان الشريعة الأخلاقية ويجب أن يطيعها باعتبارها قانون حياته المسيحية، فالإيمان الحي يحثّ الإنسان على السيرة الحسنة، وكل مؤمن حقيقي يريد أن يطيع شريعة الله من كل قلبه، لكنه لا يحسب ذلك من باب الاستحقاق، بل مما يجب عليه.*

*8 - ما هي فوائد التبرير؟*

** (1) رفع الدينونة وإرجاع المؤمن إلى رضى الله كأنه بارٌ، وهذا يشمل غفران كل خطايانا، وتمام المصالحة بيننا وبين الله (رو 5: 1 و8: 1 و2كو 5: 19). ويتم التبرير مرة واحدة، فهو ملجأٌ دائم للخاطئ يلجأ إليه دائماً بالاعتراف بخطيته وطلب مغفرتها. وأساس رجاء المغفرة الدائمة لا يزول، وهو التبرير. وما يجريه الله على المتبرر من الأتعاب والبلايا ليس على سبيل قصاص النقمة والدينونة، بل من باب التأديب لتنميته وتقديسه، وله المغفرة من الله دائماً عند إتيانه إليه بالاعتراف والتوبة.*

*(2) يقين الحياة الأبدية، لأن المتبررين جميعاً أبناء الله بالإيمان بالمسيح يسوع (غل 3: 26) وهم ورثة الله ووارثون مع المسيح (رو 8: 17). فقد اشترى المسيح للمؤمنين الحقيقيين ببره حقوق الحياة الأبدية. وبما أن المسيح قد أوفى عن المؤمنين كل مطالب الشريعة، لم يبق عليهم إلا التخلص من دينونتها، ونوال فوائد إتمام مطالبها. فعمل المسيح صخر الدهور، وبره رجاءٌ لا يفنى.*

*9 - ما هي الاعتراضات على تعليم التبرير بالإيمان، وما هو الرد عليها؟*

** (1) الاعتراض أن التبرير يقود إلى إهمال الصلاح والتمادي في الإثم، لأنه إذا لم تكن الأعمال الصالحة ضرورية للتبرير فلا لزوم لها، وإذا كان الله يقبل الخاطئ كبارٍّ لمجرد شرط الإيمان بالمسيح، فما هي الفائدة من الصلاح؟ ولماذا لا نعيش بالخطية لكي تكثر النعمة؟ وقد جاوب بولس على هذا الاعتراض وردَّ عليه في رومية 6، 7 بما يأتي: (أ) هذا الاعتراض من باب المغالطة لأن الكلام على «الخلاص في الخطية» خطأ مثل الكلام على «الحياة في الموت». فكيف يمكن أن يخلص البشر من الخطية لكي يعيشوا فيها؟ أو كما قال الرسول «نحن الذين متنا عن الخطية، كيف نعيش بعد فيها؟» (رو 6: 2). (ب) الإيمان الذي يؤكد تبريرنا يؤكد أيضاً الأعمال الصالحة التي هي ثمره الضروري، ويؤكد حسبان بر المسيح حلول الروح القدس فينا والسلوك الذي يتفق معه. فمن يعش في الخطية يُعلن أنه غير مؤمن بإيمان التبرير. (ج) يقترن الإيمان للتبرير دائماً بالانتقال من عبودية الخطية إلى حرية الطاعة لله، فيستحيل أن يعيش المؤمن في الخطية كما يستحيل أن يكون أحد عبداً لسيدين في وقتٍ واحد. فنحن صرنا أحراراً لا لنخطئ بحريتنا، بل قد تحررنا من عبودية إبليس ودخلنا في حرية أولاد الله.*

*فالتبرير بالإيمان لا يُفضي إلى التهاون مع الخطية، لأن نتيجته الضرورية هي الاجتهاد في الصلاح. وإلا فلا يكون الإيمان حياً، والتبرير لم يتم، والخاطئ لم يزل في عبودية الفساد خادعاً نفسه بالاعتقاد الباطل.*

*(2) مستحيلٌ أن يصرح الله بأن الخاطئ بارٌ. ونجيب على ذلك أن الله لا يصرح أن الخاطئ بارٌ ببر الخاطئ الذاتي، بل ببرٍ خارجي يُحسَب له، فلا مكان لهذا الاعتراض.*

*(3) بر المسيح غير كافٍ لتبرير جميع الخطاة الذين يؤمنون. والجواب على ذلك أن بر المسيح هو بر اللاهوت المتجسد، وله قيمة غير متناهية. فهذا الاعتراض باطل.*

*(4) لا يزال المؤمنون يخطئون، ولذلك لا يستحقون التبرير. ونجيب: لو كان أساس التبرير حال المؤمنين الذاتية الأخلاقية لما استحقوا التبرير، لا أولاً ولا آخراً. لكن أساس تبريرهم خارج عنهم وثابت، وهو بر الفادي، ولذلك لا دينونة على الذين هم في المسيح يسوع (رو 8: 1) وكل مؤمن يعترف أنه غير مستحق. على أن شعور المؤمن بعدم استحقاقه لا يناقض تعليم الكتاب أن العدل استوفى حقوقه من المسيح نائبه والمحامي عنه. ويجب التمييز بين الاستحقاق الذاتي الداخلي في الإنسان والاستحقاق الشرعي المحسوب له من خارج، أي بين البراءة الذاتية والتبرير أمام الشريعة. فيمكن أن المؤمن يتبرر من خطيته أمام الشريعة، وإن لم يزل غير مبرَّر وبلا استحقاق باعتبار حالته الأخلاقية الذاتية. فلا قوة لهذا الاعتراض، لأن عدم استحقاق الخاطئ ذاتياً لا يمنع تبريره بناءً على استحقاق غيره أي المسيح.*

*(5) ليس في تعليم التبرير بالإيمان ما يمنع الإنسان عن ارتكاب الخطية ويحثه على الصلاح. ونجيب: ليس هذا صحيحاً، لأننا نجد في هذا التعليم ما يذكّرنا بكفارة المسيح ومحبة الله لنا ونعمته المجانية وعدله الثابت الذي ظهر في أنه طلب موت المسيح كفارة لخلاص الخطاة، وفيه أيضاً ما يضرم فينا نار المحبة والشكر لمخلّصنا، ويحثنا على التوبة عن خطايانا والقيام بمطالبه. وفيه أيضاً التنشيط العظيم للخاطئ أن يطيع ربه، لأن قبوله عند الله مؤكد بواسطة بر المسيح (1كو 15: 58). وهذا الاعتراض خلاف الواقع، لأن المؤمن المتبرر هو المجتهد في الطاعة والحياة اللائقة. لأنه إذ يعترف أن خلاصه بالنعمة وتبريره بالإيمان يعترف أيضاً أن تلك النعمة تعلّمه أن ينكر الفجور والشهوات العالمية ويعيش بالتعقُّل والبر والتقوى في العالم الحاضر (تي 2: 12).*

*10 - ما هو التبنّي؟*

** يُدعى البشر أبناء الله بمعنيين: (1) بأنهم مخلوقون على صورة الآب السماوي خالق البشر. (2) بأن المؤمنين منهم رجعوا إلى أبيهم بالتوبة والإيمان، ونالوا ثانية نصيب البنين بواسطة النعمة في المسيح. ومعنى التبني (بحسب الكتاب المقدس) هو المعنى الثاني، فالآب المحب الرؤوف يقبل الابن الضال الذي رجع إليه بالتوبة، ويردّ له جميع حقوق البنوية وإنعاماتها، وكل ذلك لأجل المسيح. فالخاطئ الضال يتجدد ثم يرجع إلى الله أبيه بالإيمان والتوبة، فيتبرر حالاً، وحينئذ يستقبله الله ويكلله بمحبته الأبوية ويُرحب به، ويُعيّن له نصيب الابن، فيسكن الابن ببيت أبيه متمتعاً بحقوق البنوَّة وبركاتها، ويتم بذلك ما يُسميه الكتاب «التبني». ولم ترد هذه الكلمة إلا في رسائل بولس، وقد استعارها من مصطلحات الشريعة الرومانية، واستعملها إشارة إلى ثلاث حالات: (أ) حالة بني إسرائيل في العهد القديم، كما قيل «الذين هم إسرائيليون ولهم التبني» (رو 9: 4). والإشارة في ذلك إلى اختيار بني إسرائيل من بين الأمم ليكونوا شعب الله الخاص. و(ب) حالة المؤمنين بالمسيح، أولاد الله بالإيمان، كقوله «لأنكم جميعاً أبناء الله بالإيمان بالمسيح يسوع» (غل 3: 26). وقوله «أرسل الله ابنه.. ليفتدي الذين تحت الناموس، لننال التبني» (غل 4: 5). وقوله «الله سبق فعيّننا للتبني بيسوع المسيح» (أف 1: 5). و(ج) حالة أولاد الله في حصولهم على كمال نصيبهم في ملكوت المجد عند دخولهم بيت أبيهم السماوي، كقوله «نئنُّ في أنفسنا متوقّعين التبنّي فداءَ أجسادنا» (رو 8: 23). وهي بهذا المعنى مرادفة لقول المسيح في التجديد «متى جلس ابن الإنسان على كرسي مجده» (مت 19: 28).*

*ولنا أن نفهم معنى هذه الكلمة: (أ) باعتبار أن العمل عمل الله و(ب) باعتبار أنه نصيب الإنسان. فباعتباره عمل الله، هو عمل الآب السماوي بناءً على فداء المسيح بواسطة الروح القدس الذي سُمِّي «روح التبني» (رو 8: 15) وذلك الروح نفسه يشهد لأرواحنا أننا أولاد الله (رو 8: 16). وباعتباره نصيب الإنسان ليس هو البنوة المختصة بالملائكة وبأبناء جنسنا كلهم من حيث أنهم أولاد الخالق العظيم، وليست هي البنوة القائمة بتشبُّه الإنسان بالله بواسطة التقديس، بل هي بنوة المختارين المؤمنين الراجعين إلى الآب السماوي الذي يُرحب بهم كشعبه الخاص، فيحصلون على تمام رضاه، ويرثون جميع مواعيده، ويسكنون تحت حمايته، ويتوقعون ذلك النصيب الذي لا يفنى ولا يضمحل.*

*11 - ما هي الفوائد الجزيلة المقترنة بالتبني؟*

** (1) حق الاقتراب إلى الآب السماوي بثقة البنين، كقوله «إذ لم تأخذوا روح العبودية أيضاً للخوف، بل أخذتم روح التبني الذي به نصرخ يا أبا الآب» (رو 8: 15).*

*(2) نوال حرية البنين، لأننا افتُدينا من تحت الناموس لننال التبني (غل 4: 5). فصار الناموس لنا ناموس الحرية لا العبودية، وصارت طاعتنا طاعة البنين لا العبيد. على أن الطبيعة الساقطة لم تتحرر تماماً في هذه الحياة من عبودية الفساد، بل تتوقع التبني الكامل، أي فداء أجسادنا عند القيامة الأخيرة (رو 8: 23).*

*(3) امتياز اختيار الله للذي نال التبني ليعطيه الحياة الأبدية، لأن المُتبنَّي هو المختار، بدليل قوله «الذي عيّننا للتبني لنكون مشابهين صورة ابنه، ليكون هو بكراً بين إخوة كثيرين» (أف 1: 5 ورو 8: 29). والمتبنُّون أعزاء على الله الذي اختارهم في المسيح ليكونوا إخوة المسيح في بيت الآب العظيم.*

*(4) نوال إرشاد الروح القدس، وحلوله فينا، فإن الذين ينقادون بروح الله فأولئك هم أبناء الله (رومية 8: 14). ويرشد الروح القدس كل مؤمن ويعزيه ويعينه، فالروح هو نائب المسيح، بل هو روح المسيح نفسه.*

*(5) نوال خيرات الآب السماوي وتأديباته الأبوية وحمايته الخاصة وتعزياته الثمينة. وكل ذلك ليحفظنا ويربّينا وينمي الفضائل الروحية فينا ويجهزنا للحياة الأبدية (يو 14: 18 و1كو 3: 21 و23 و2كو 1: 4 وعب 12: 5-11).*

*(6) نوال ميراث القديسين المجيد المحفوظ في السماء لأجلنا، حسب قوله «من يغلب يرث كل شيء، وأكون له إلهاً وهو يكون لي ابناً» (رؤ 21: 7 قارن أيضاً رو 8: 17 ويع 2: 5 و1يو 3: 2 و1بط 1: 4 و3: 7 وعب 3: 14 ورو 8: 23 وفي 3: 1). فطوبى لأبناء الآب السماوي الذين أنعم عليهم بالتبني في المسيح فادينا العزيز.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2011)

*الفصل الثالث والأربعون*​ *التقديس والأعمال الصالحة*​ *1 - ما معنى «التقديس» في الكتاب المقدس؟*

** للتقديس معنيان: (أ) التطهير طقسياً أو أخلاقياً. و(ب) تخصيص أشخاص أو أدوات أو غيرها من الجماد لهدفٍ ديني. وهذا هو معنى «مقدس» و«قديس» فيُراد به إما المخصص للخدمة الإلهية، أو ما هو طاهر طقسياً أو أخلاقياً. والمقصود بالتقديس الأخلاقي عمل نعمة الله المجانية الذي به نتجدد في جميع قوانا حسب صورة الله، ونزداد قدرة حتى أننا شيئاً فشيئاً نموت عن الخطية ونحيا للبر. *

*2 - ما الفرق بين التبرير والتقديس؟*

** (1) التبرير فعل نهائي يتم كاملاً وفي الحال، بينما التقديس عمل يستمر مدى الحياة.*

*(2) التبرير عمل شرعي يعلن فيه الله (باعتباره قاضياً) أن العدل قد استوفى حقه من الخاطئ الذي آمن. وأما التقديس فهو نتيجة معاملة الله للخاطئ بوسائط روحية تفعل في داخله.*

*(3) التبرير إعلانٌ بتغيير علاقة الخاطئ بعدل الله، والتقديس يتعلق بالصلاح الداخلي في قلب الإنسان.*

*(4) التبرير أمر خارجي والتقديس أمر داخلي.*

*(5) التبرير مؤسس على ما عمل المسيح لأجلنا، والتقديس على ما يعمله المسيح بروحه فينا، ونتعاون نحن فيه باستعدادنا للطاعة.*

*(6) التبرير كامل وهو هو للجميع بدون تمييز، أما التقديس فلا يُكمَل في الحال، وهو قابل للزيادة، ويكون في البعض أكمل وأتم منه في غيرهم.*

*3 - ما هي المذاهب المختلفة في التقديس؟*

*(1) مذهب البيلاجيين الذين ينكرون الخطية الأصلية وعجز الإنسان الروحي، وينسبون الخطية إلى الأعمال فقط دون الأخلاق الراسخة في الإنسان (انظر فصل 24 س 8-10 وفصل 26 س 7). ولا يرون في التقديس سوى إصلاح أخلاقي في سلوك الإنسان وعاداته نتيجة اجتهاده، بقوته الذاتية، وبواسطة إرشاد الحق.*

*(2) مذهب المعتقِدين بفاعلية الطقوس الخارجية، وهم ينسبون التقديس إلى فعل الطقوس، ويقولون إن كل من يحافظ على مطالب الكنيسة الطقسية ويطيع أوامرها الخارجية يحصل على التقديس اللازم في هذه الحياة.*

*(3) مذهب الإنجيليين، ويقول إن التقديس هو عمل الروح القدس، يؤثر به في النفس بوسائط مختلفة ولا سيما وسائط النعمة، فينمّي في المؤمن الفضائل، ويبطل سلطان الخطية، ويجعل الأثيم يموت أكثر فأكثر عن الإثم والشهوات العالمية، ويتقدم أكثر فأكثر إلى الكمال. فالتقديس عند الإنجيليين هو «عمل نعمة الله المجانية» بكيفية فائقة الطبيعة. وهذه النعمة علامة على رضى الله وإنعامه الخاص على المُقدَّس. وكل ذلك يزيد تدريجياً في الأتقياء في هذه الحياة، ويكمل قبل دخولهم السماء.*

*4 - ما معنى أن التقديس عمل فائق الطبيعة؟*

** معناه أن التقديس أعظم من مجرد إصلاح الحياة. فكثيراً ما يغيّر الأشرار سلوكهم فيصيرون في الخارج مستقيمين عفيفين أتقياء. وهذا التغيير عظيم وممدوح ومفيد جداً لصاحبه ولكل من له علاقة به. وقد ينشأ الإصلاح عن أسباب مختلفة كقوة الضمير واحترام سلطان الله والخوف من غضبه، أو مراعاةً لرضى الناس. ولكن مهما كان سببه فهو ليس بمنزلة التقديس. والفرق بينهما كالفرق بين القلب النقي والثوب النظيف. ويمكن حدوث الإصلاح الخارجي مع بقاء صفات الإنسان الداخلية على حالها.*

*ويجب التمييز أيضاً بين التقديس ونتائج التهذيب والتعليم الأخلاقي. فيمكن أن نحفظ الطفل من شرور كثيرة في العالم حتى يصير مثل الشاب الذي مدحه المسيح، وذلك بواسطة التعليم الأخلاقي والتهذيب المدقق، وحفظه من كل المؤثرات الفاسدة، وتربيته في المبادئ الصحيحة والمعاشرات الجيدة. وهذا التهذيب يستحق الاحترام، وهو ممدوح في كتاب الله. ولكنه لا يمكن أن يغير الطبيعة ولا أن يكون وحده وسيلةً لحياة التقوى. وهو يختلف عن التقديس كما يختلف التمثال الجميل من الرخام النقي عن الإنسان الحي الحقيقي.*

*والمقصود بما هو فائق الطبيعة أمران: *

*(1) ما ليس للطبيعة يدٌ فيه. والمقصود بالطبيعة هنا كل ما هو خارج عن تدخُّل الله.*

*(2) وهو فعل النعمة أو فعل الروح القدس الذي يتميز عن فعل العناية الإلهية بموجب النواميس الثابتة. والفرق بينهما في بعض الوجوه كالفرق بين فعل قوةٍ دائمة العمل وفعل شخصٍ. فالقوة تجري على نظام واحد دائماً، والشخص يفعل وقتاً دون آخر. وعمل عناية الله العادية لا يتجاوز دائرة فعل العلل الثانوية التي وضعها هو ويجريها كما يشاء، أما النعمة أو ثمار الروح فتفوق قوة العلل الثانوية، لأنها فوق دائرة الطبيعيات وتختص بما هو فوق الطبيعة. وقوة الحق أو البرهان العقلي أو الإقناع أو الفصاحة لا يمكن أن تُنتِج توبةً ولا إيماناً ولا قداسةً في القلب والحياة. كما أن هذه لا تنتُج من قوة الإرادة، ولا من اجتهاد الإنسان مهما كان صالحاً، لأنها إنعام من عند الله وثمرٌ من أثمار الروح. بولس يغرس وأبلّوس يسقي، ولكن الله هو الذي ينمي (1كو3: 6).*

*والمعنى الثاني المار ذكره لما هو فائق الطبيعة لا ينفي مساعدة عمل العِلل الثانوية إلا في المعجزات (كما فتح المسيح مثلاً عيني الأعمى، دون وجود عِلة ثانوية بين إرادته والنتيجة) لأن الناس يتممون خلاصهم بمساعدة الوسائط المناسبة، مع أن الله هو العامل فيهم أن يريدوا وأن يعملوا من أجل مسرته. ومثال ذلك أن النفس في عمل التجديد مفعولٌ فيها، ليس لها فعل في إنشاء الحياة الروحية. ولكن في الرجوع والتوبة والإيمان والنمو في التقوى تبذل كل طاقتها في العمل. أما نتائج ذلك فتفوق فعل طبيعتنا الساقطة، لأنها من فعل الروح. ويبقى التقديس فائق الطبيعة ومن عمل النعمة، مع أن نفس الإنسان فاعلةٌ ومشاركةٌ مع الروح في التقدم نحو الكمال.*

*5 - ما هي البراهين على أن التقديس عمل فائق الطبيعة؟*

** (1) نسبته إلى الله دائماً بمعنى أنه فاعل له كقوله «إله السلام نفسه يقدسكم بالتمام» (1تس 5: 23). وقوله «إله السلام الذي أقام من الأموات ربنا يسوع يكمّلكم في كل عمل صالح لتصنعوا مشيئته، عاملاً فيكم ما يُرضي أمامه» (عب 13: 20، 21). ويُنسب أيضاً إلى الابن كقوله «بذل نفسه لأجلنا لكي يقدسنا لنفسه شعباً خاصاً غيوراً في أعمالٍ صالحة» (تي 2: 14). وقوله «كما أحب المسيح الكنيسة وأسلم نفسه لأجلها، لكي يقدسها، مطهّراً إياها بغسل الماء بالكلمة، لكي يحضرها لنفسه كنيسةً مجيدة، لا دنس فيها ولا غضن أو شيء من مثل ذلك، بل تكون مقدسة وبلا عيب» (أف 5: 25-27). وكثيراً ما يُنسَب التقديس إلى الروح القدس على أنه عمله الخاص في نظام الفداء، فكانوا يصلّون على الدوام لأجل هذا الفعل الإلهي ليرافق وسائط النعمة ويجعلها فعالة في التقديس والتجديد. وكل صلاة وشكر لأجل هبة النعمة، وكل ما جاء في الكتاب عن أن الفضائل المسيحية هي أثمار الروح وعطية الله، هي إثباتٌ لهذه الحقيقة العظيمة، وهي أن إعادة الإنسان إلى صورة الله ليست من فعل طبيعي، بل فائق الطبيعة لأنه من عمل الروح الذي يُنتج ما لا تُنتجه تلك الأسباب.*

*(2) الأمر الإلهي بأن نصلي لأجل التوبة والإيمان ونِعَم أخرى، فقد نسب الكتاب المقدس التجديد الذي هو إدخال الحياة الروحية في الأموات بالروح، وإبقاء هذه الحياة في قوتها ونموّها، إلى فعل الله القادر على كل شيء. فبولس الرسول صلى لأجل الذين كتب إليهم «ليعلموا ما هي عظمة قدرته الفائقة نحونا نحن المؤمنين حسب عمل شدة قوته الذي عمله في المسيح، إذ أقامه من الأموات» (أف 1: 19). وتعمل نفس القوة الفائقة التي ظهرت في قيامة المسيح في قيامة المؤمن الروحية. ونسب الرسول أيضاً النعمة التي أهّلته للرسالة إلى فعل قوة الله. ثم شجع المؤمنين أن يطلبوا النعم الروحية، وذكّرهم بقوته على كل شيء «أن يفعل فوق كل شيء أكثر جداً مما نطلب أو نفتكر، بحسب القوة التي تعمل فينا» (أف 3: 7، 20). فقوة الله الفائقة التي تعمل فينا هي القوة التي تعمل في المؤمن لإتمام عمل الخلاص، لا الأسباب الثانوية. والذين هم في المسيح صاروا خليقة جديدة لأنهم خُلقوا فيه ثانية. ولا يشير ذلك إلى ولادتهم الثانية فقط، بل إلى العمل التدريجي أيضاً الذي به يتغير الخاطئ إلى صورة المسيح.*

*(3) اتحاد المؤمن بالمسيح. فكل تعاليم الكتاب تبرهن أن التقديس فوق الطبيعة، فالبشر لا يقدسون أنفسهم، وقداستهم ونموهم في النعمة ليسا من أمانتهم وثباتهم وسهرهم وسيرتهم واجتهادهم (وإن كانت هذه جميعها مطلوبة) بل من الفعل الإلهي الذي يجعلهم مؤمنين وساهرين ومجتهدين، ويصنع فيهم أثمار البر. قال المسيح «كما أن الغصن لا يقدر أن يأتي بثمرٍ من ذاته إن لم يثبت في الكرمة، كذلك أنتم إن لم تثبتوا فيَّ.. لأنكم بدوني لا تقدرون أن تفعلوا شيئاً» (يو 15: 4، 5).*

*(4) شهادة تعاليم الكتاب في نظام الفداء، فقد خسر البشر بسقوطهم صورة الله، وفقدوا الحياة الروحية، وصاروا يولدون بعيدين عن الله تحت حكم الشريعة، ولا يمكنهم أن يخلّصوا أنفسهم من ذلك كما لا يمكن أن الذين في القبور يردّون الحياة إلى أنفسهم. فخلاصنا كله من المسيح والذين في القبور يسمعون صوته ويقومون بقوته ويحيون، بل هو الذي يحيا فيهم. وقد أوضح المسيح هذا التعليم، وكرره تلاميذه وأثبتوه. فالخلاص من أوله إلى آخره هو من النعمة، بقوة الروح الفائقة الطبيعة. ولذلك قيل إن المسيح «صار لنا حكمة وبراً وقداسةً وفداءً» (1كو 1: 30).*

*6 - بماذا يقوم التقديس وماذا ينشأ عنه؟*

** تبدأ النفس مع المسيح بالتجديد، وهو بدء حياة جديدة. لكن التجديد لا ينتِج حياةً خاليةً من الخطية، لأن الذي يقوم من المرض الشديد قد يبقى زماناً طويلاً في حال الضعف. كذلك النفس المريضة بل الميتة في الخطية لا ترجع حالاً إلى الصحة الكاملة بواسطة الحياة الروحية. وقد يبقى في النفس ما لا يوافق طبيعتها المجددة، فتدور حربٌ بين الميول القديمة والميل الجديد، تكون شديدة ومؤلمة كما يظهر من اختبار شعب الله في كل العصور. ويظهر من الكتاب واختبار كل المسيحيين وشهادة التاريخ الصادقة أن التجديد لا ينزع كل ميل إلى الخطية. والكتاب مملوء من أنباء الحروب الداخلية في أشهر رجال الله، وأخبار وقوعهم في حال الفتور، وسقوطهم في تجارب متنوعة، وأحياناً ارتدادهم وقتياً، وتوبتهم وحزنهم على ضعفهم الدائم. ووصف الكتاب حقيقة الحرب بين الميل إلى الصلاح والميل إلى الشر في قلب المتجدد، وذكر بالتفصيل صفات القوات المتحاربة، ولزوم الحرب ومصاعبها وأخطارها وكل ما يتعلق بها. وقد وصف الرسول هذه الحرب في رومية 7 وقال للغلاطيين «اسلكوا بالروح فلا تكملوا شهوة الجسد، لأن الجسد يشتهي ضد الروح، والروح ضد الجسد، وهذان يقاوم أحدهما الآخر حتى تفعلون ما لا تريدون» (غل 5: 16، 17). وحذر أهل أفسس في هذا الجهاد من شر القلب وقوات الظلمة، وأمرهم أن يتقووا في الرب وفي شدة قوته. وقال «لذلك احملوا سلاح الله الكامل لكي تستطيعوا أن تقاوموا في اليوم الشرير. وبعد أن تتمموا كل شيء أن تثبتوا» (أف 6: 10-18).*

*وفي كل تاريخ الكنيسة نقرأ أخبار جهاد أبطالها ومحاربتهم الميول الرديئة في قلوبهم، واعترافهم وصلواتهم ليساعدهم الله، واشتياقهم لينتصروا على كل الشرور. ومن الواضح أن البشر منذ السقوط هم في حال الخطية، لا لارتكابهم آثاماً متنوعة فقط، بل لفساد طبيعتهم الأصلي. والتجديد هو إدخال حياة جديدة في طبيعتهم الفاسدة، فهو خميرة يمتد فعلها بالتدريج في كل العجين.*

*ويقوم التقديس بأمرين: (أ) إماتة الإنسان العتيق وإزالة الميول الشريرة المسيطرة على طبيعتنا وإبطال قوتها بالتدريج. و(ب) إنماء الإنسان الجديد وتثبيت الميول الروحية الصالحة، إلى أن يسيطر الروح القدس على الإنسان الداخلي بكل قواه، ويجعل النفس وفق صورة المسيح، ويجعل الأعمال مطابقة لمطالبه.*

*والكتاب مليء بالنصائح والأوامر للمتجددين من شعب الله أن يقاوموا أهواءهم الشريرة، ويطرحوا عنهم كل خبث وغضب وكبرياء وحسد، ويقوّوا كل ثمر الروح من الإيمان والمحبة والرجاء وطول الأناة والوداعة والتواضع واللطف الأخوي، ويواظبوا على الاستقامة في كل سيرتهم. ومع ذلك قيل لهم إن الله هو العامل فيهم أن يريدوا وأن يعملوا، وإنهم لذلك يجب أن يطلبوا عونه دائماً ويستندوا على مساعدته.*

*ومما سبق نستنتج ثلاث فوائد في شأن التقديس: *

*(1) لا يكمل التقديس دفعة واحدة، فلا تزال النفس بعد التجديد تميل إلى الخطية، ميلاً لا يزول إلا شيئاً فشيئاً بواسطة تكميل التقديس.*

*(2) نتيجةً لوجود الميل إلى القداسة والميل إلى الشر معاً في قلب المؤمن، تقوم حرب روحية تبقى مدة عمر المؤمن، فهو إنسان جديد وإنسان عتيق في شخص واحد. لكنه بواسطة التقديس يخلع الإنسان العتيق ويلبس (شيئاً فشيئاً) الإنسان الجديد المخلوق بحسب الله في البر والقداسة والحق (أف 4: 22، 24).*

*(3) الروح القدس هو المعين في هذه الحرب الروحية، فإنه يساعد المؤمن على التمثُّل بالمسيح وينصره على طبيعته الفاسدة (رو 8: 13، 14). فعلاقة التقديس بالتجديد كعلاقة النمو بالولادة. والمؤمن يطلب هذا النمو ويعمل مع الله لينال التقديس، ولينزع الشر من قلبه، وليتقدم في كل ما هو صالح (في 2: 12، 13 و1بط 2: 2). وهكذا ينمو الإنسان الجديد في القوة ويضعف الإنسان العتيق، ويسيطر روح المسيح فينا ويملأ الروح القدس قلوبنا (رو 8: 9، 10 و1كو 6: 19 وغل 5: 16 وأف 5: 18 وكو 1: 27-29). وللتقدم في التقديس شروط هي الأمانة في استخدام وسائط النعمة، من مطالعة كتاب الله، والصلاة، ومعاشرة المؤمنين الأتقياء، والرغبة في إتمام الواجبات الدينية على أنواعها، وبذل الجهد في خدمة المسيح. فالقلب الراغب في القداسة يُسرع في التسليم لإرادة الله وطاعة أوامره، ويفرح بنوال طهارة النفس. ويشمل التقديس النفس والجسد معاً. غير أن تقديس الجسد لا يتم إلا عند قيامته في المجد (في 3: 21 وكو 3: 4 ويو 3: 2 ويه 24). والتقدم في التقديس هو التقدم نحو الكمال في كل الفضائل الروحية وفي كل عملٍ حسن.*

*7 - ما هي بعض الأقوال الباطلة الشائعة بشأن التقديس؟*

** تطرّفت فرقتان أخذتا اتجاهين متضادين في التقديس: *

*(1) مال أهل الفرقة الأولى إلى رفض الناموس الإلهي، ونادوا بتحرير المؤمن من كل تكليف بطاعته، بحُجَّة أن المسيح أطاع الناموس عنا، فرفع عنا التكليف بذلك. وجاء هذا القول نتيجة سوء تفسيرهم للقول «لأنكم لستم تحت الناموس بل تحت النعمة» (رو 6: 14). فالمسيحي ليس تحت الناموس ليخلُص به، ولكنه تحت الناموس باعتباره قانون الحياة المسيحية. وقد أخطأ أصحاب هذا المذهب بغفلتهم عن أن الشريعة تعبيرٌ عن قداسة الله ومطالبه من كل إنسان، كما نسوا أن موت المسيح لم يبطل الشريعة إلا باعتبارها واسطة الخلاص وقانون القصاص. قال المسيح «لا تظنوا أني جئت لأنقض الناموس أو الأنبياء. ما جئت لأنقض بل لأكمل» (مت 5: 17-19). وقال «فكونوا أنتم كاملين كما أن أباكم الذي في السماوات هو كامل» (مت 5: 48). ولذلك يجب على المسيحي أن يتمثل بالمسيح في طاعته لناموس الله، فإن المسيح لم يحررنا من الواجبات الأخلاقية، ولكنه أنقذنا من عبودية الناموس باعتباره قانون الاستحقاق والخلاص (غل 5: 22-24 و1يو 1: 6 و3: 6 ورو 6: 14، 15، 22 و8: 4).*

*(2) مال أهل الفرقة الثانية إلى القول بإمكان الحصول على التقديس التام وكمال التحرير من كل خطية في هذه الحياة. ونردّ عليهم بقولنا إن رأيهم هذا يغيّر مطلوب الشريعة الإلهية، وهو الكمال الأخلاقي، ويجعله ممكناً للبشر، رغم ضعفاتهم. كما أن رأيهم يحصر الخطية في مجرد الأعمال بغضّ النظر عن حالة النفس الأخلاقية الراسخة. وهو ينسب إلى الإرادة البشرية قوة فوق طاقتها، وهي اختيارها القداسة اختياراً دائماً والتخلص التام من الخضوع للتجارب المحيطة بها. ولذلك هوَّن أصحاب هذا الرأي مطالب الشريعة إلى حدٍ يمكّن الخاطئ من القيام بها، وقَصَروا الخطية على الأعمال الظاهرة بدون سؤال عن حالة النفس.*

*ويخالف هذا الرأي أقوال الكتاب المقدس الذي يقول إن الإنسان لا يقدر أن يعيش بلا خطية  (انظر يع 3: 2 و1يو 1: 8). وتفسيرهم ليوحنا الأولى 3: 6، 9 غير صحيح، لأن المعني في الآيتين هو إما ما يُطلب في الحياة المسيحية الكاملة، أو ما يقتضيه حال المؤمن بحسب ميل طبيعته الجديدة. والرسول يوحنا يقارن بين الحياة المسيحية كما يُرجى أن تكون في ميولها وبين الحياة الطبيعية كما هي بالفعل.*

*وينفي الكتاب هذا الرأي، لأنه يأمر المسيحيين بالتقدم إلى الصلاح، والابتعاد عن الخطية، ومحاربة الشر، والاعتراف بعدم استحقاقهم، والخضوع للتأديبات الإلهية لأجل تقديسهم. وإذا نظرنا إلى المتميزين في التقوى في الكتاب المقدس رأينا فيهم علامات النقص، وسمعناهم يعترفون بذلك. وهكذا إذا نظرنا إلى تاريخ المسيحيين في كل القرون. وإذا قيل إن الكمال لبعض الأشخاص فقط، أجبنا أن ذلك الكمال ليس هو بالنسبة إلى شريعة الله بل بالنسبة إلى أحوال الناس الذين حولهم. قال بولس «لكننا نتكلم بحكمة بين الكاملين» (1كو 2: 6) ولكن هذا القول موجَّه إلى أهل كنيسة كورنثوس الذين كانوا بعيدين عن الكمال المطلوب في شريعة الله. والقول إن نوحاً رجل بارٌ كامل في أجياله (تك 6: 9) يعني أن برَّه وكماله كانا بالنسبة إلى جيله. وهكذا كان شأن أيوب (أي 1:1). وقول الكتاب إن المسيحيين مقدسون ومدعوون قديسين لا إشارة فيه إلى أنهم حصلوا على القداسة التامة، بل إلى أنهم حصلوا على بر المسيح وبدأت فيهم الحياة المقدسة. فكل من تأمل في مطالب الشريعة الإلهية وفي ميل الإنسان إلى الخطية وضعفه يستغرب هذا القول، ويحسبه ناتجاً عن عدم فهم الشريعة وعدم معرفة ماهية الخطية، ويقول مع المرنم «لكل كمال رأيت حداً. أما وصيتك فواسعة جداً» (مز 119: 96).*

*ولا ينصبّ الاعتراض على هذا المذهب في أنه يطلب الكمال، بل على أنه يدّعي أننا قد نلناه وصرنا كاملين. فكل مسيحي يطلب النمو في القداسة، ويجتهد في ذلك كما قال بولس «ونحن جميعاً ناظرين مجد الرب بوجهٍ مكشوف كما في مرآة، نتغير إلى تلك الصورة عينها من مجدٍ إلى مجدٍ كما من الرب الروح» (2كو 3: 18). ولكن لا يدّعي أي مسيحي متواضع أنه قد صار كاملاً بحسب مطالب شريعة الله.*

*8 - ماذا يقول التعليم الإنجيلي في الأعمال الصالحة؟*

** هي كل أثمار الحياة الجديدة أي قداسة القلب، والفضائل الأخلاقية والأعمال الخيرية، وكل ما يُطلب من المسيحي في اعتقاده وأعماله وسيرته الظاهرة والباطنة. وهي تشمل علاقتنا بالله وبالبشر. ويجب أن تكون الأعمال الصالحة صالحة في حد ذاتها، وأن يكون إتمامها بروح صالح. والأعمال الصالحة هي الأعمال التي أمر الله بها في كلامه المقدس، وليست التي اخترعها الناس من قِبل غيرة بشرية، أو من قِبل ادّعاء النيّة الحسنة بدون أمر الله. والأعمال الصالحة المشار إليها إذا عُملت طاعةً لأمر الله تكون ثمار الإيمان الصحيح الحي وبراهينه. ويُظهِر المؤمنون بها شكرهم ويشددون يقينهم بالخلاص ويبنون إخوتهم ويزينون إقرارهم المسيحي ويسدّون أفواه المقاومين ويمجدون الله لأنهم عمله مخلوقين لها بيسوع المسيح. فإذ كان لهم الثمر للقداسة تكون لهم النهاية حياة أبدية.*

*9 - ما هي علاقة الأعمال الصالحة بالتقديس؟*

** هي أثمار التقديس التي تُظهِره فعلاً. فكما أن التقديس في هذه الحياة غير كامل، كذلك لا يمكن أن تبلغ الأعمال الصالحة غاية الكمال، بل هي ناقصة دائماً. وبما أن الأعمال الصالحة صادرة عن القلب المقدس فهي تُعمل دائماً إكراماً لسلطان الله بالمحبة لوصيته وبطلب مجده، كما قيل «فإذا كنتم تأكلون أو تشربون أو تفعلون شيئاً فافعلوا كل شيء لمجد الله» (1كو 10: 31). ولذلك كانت الأعمال الصالحة خاصة بالمؤمنين المتجددين الذين تعمل فيهم نعمة الله، وكل ما سواها من الأعمال لا تُحسب صالحة، لأن المسيحيين «مخلوقون في المسيح يسوع لأعمال صالحة قد سبق الله فأعدَّها لكي نسلك فيها» (أف 2: 10 ويو 15: 4، 5). ولا يُستثنى من التكليف بعمل الأعمال الصالحة مسيحيٌ، بل الجميع مكلفون بذلك كما قال الرسول «صادقة هي الكلمة، وأريد أن تقرر هذه الأمور لكي يهتم الذين آمنوا بالله أن يمارسوا أعمالاً حسنة» (تي 3: 8).*

*10 - ما هي الأفكار المتطرفة عن الأعمال الصالحة؟*

** قال البعض إنها غير لازمة (انظر س 7). وقال غيرهم إن الأعمال الصالحة من باب الاستحقاق، وإن الإنسان يقدر أن يكملها إلى أن يصل بها إلى درجة الكمال والاستحقاق، حتى يمكن أن يكنز القديسون كنزاً من الاستحقاق الناتج من أعمالهم الصالحة يزيد عما يحتاجون إليه، فتوزعه الكنيسة على الضعفاء والناقصين حتى يُحسب لهم ذلك الاستحقاق! *

*أما الإنجيليون فيعتقدون أن الأعمال الصالحة، مع أنها تستحق الاحترام، وأنها جيدة وممدوحة من باب الفضل الأخلاقي، إلا أنها لا تستحق أن تُعتبر كاملة أمام شريعة الله، وليس لها أجرة للخلاص، لأن المسيحيين بعد أن يعملوا كل ما في طاقتهم هم عبيد بطالون لا يُحسَبون مستحقي الأجرة عند الله، لأن الخلاص هو بالنعمة وليس بالأعمال. والقدرة على الأعمال الصالحة هي عطية من النعمة الإلهية (لو 17: 9، 10 ورو 6: 23 و5: 15-18 وأف 2: 8-10 و2تي 1: 9 وتي 3: 5). وإذا قيل إن الكتاب المقدس يعلّم أن للمؤمنين ثواباً، نجيب أن ذلك على سبيل النعمة والرضى، لا على سبيل الأجرة. والثواب هو بحسب الأعمال الصالحة لا بسببها، بدليل قوله «الغارس والساقي هما واحد، ولكن كل واحد سيأخذ أجرته بحسب تعبه» (1كو 3: 8). وهذا التعليم يربي في المؤمن روح الأمانة في الطاعة والخدمة، لينال ثواب النعمة لا أجرة الاستحقاق.*


*ولا ينكر الإنجيليون أن للفضائل الداخلية وللأعمال الخارجية صفة الصلاح، بل يحسبونها أعمالاً صالحة بالحقيقة كما قيل إن غزالة «كانت ممتلئة أعمالاً صالحة» (أع 9: 36). وقال الرسول «لأننا نحن عمله، مخلوقين في المسيح يسوع لأعمال صالحة» (أف 2: 10). وقال «لكي يكون إنسان الله كاملاً متأهباً لكل عمل صالح» (2تي 3: 17). وقال «الذي بذل نفسه لأجلنا لكي يفدينا من كل إثم، ويطهر لنفسه شعباً خاصاً غيوراً في أعمال حسنة» (تي 2: 14). ولا تناقض في وصف عمل واحدٍ أنه صالح وغير صالح في ذات الوقت، فإطعام فقير هو عمل صالح في ذاته، ولكن إن أطعم شخصٌ فقيراً ليمدحه الناس صار عمله غير صالح! وإذا فعله من المحبة الطبيعية فهو من الأفعال الأخلاقية، وإذا فعله لمجد المسيح وباسمه وحباً له فهو من أعمال الفضائل المسيحية. ولذلك كانت أعمال أولاد الله صالحة وإن كانت مشوبة بالخطية: *

*(1) لأنها صالحة في ذاتها، فقد أمر الله بها.*

*(2) لأنها صالحة في دوافعها، فهي أثمار مشاعر المحبة المقدسة من نحو الله والناس.*

*(3) لأنها تُعمل لإتمام إرادة الله ولمجد المسيح وتقدم ملكوته.*

*ويعلّم الإنجيليون أن الكتاب هو القانون الوحيد للإيمان والأعمال، وأنه لا يجب عمل شيء لم يأمر الكتاب به. ولا نقصد أن الكتاب يحتوي على كل ما يجب أن يفعله شعب الله، لكن نقصد أن الكتاب يضع المبادئ التي يجب أن يسلكوا بموجبها، ومن ذلك تُعرف صفة الأعمال اللازمة والأعمال المنهيّ عنها، فيكفي مثلاً أنه يُطلب من الأولاد طاعة والديهم، ومن الشعب طاعة حاكمهم، ومن المؤمنين إكرام الكنيسة بدون تحديد كل عمل يلزم عن هذه الواجبات. ويضع الكتاب كل التحديدات اللازمة وهو يعطي هذه الأوامر العامة حتى لا يقدر الوالدون ولا الحكام ولا الكنيسة أن يدّعوا سلطاناً لم يعطه الله لهم، فلا يُلزِمون الضمير بما لم يأمر به الله. *

*11 - ما هو تعليم الكتاب في ثبات القديسين المتجددين في حياة التقوى إلى النهاية؟*

** الذين قبلهم الله بابن محبته، المدعوين دعوة كافية، المقدَّسين بروحه، لا يمكن سقوطهم من حال النعمة سقوطاً تاماً نهائياً، بل حقاً سيثبتون فيها إلى النهاية، فيخلُصون خلاصاً أبدياً. وثباتهم هذا لا يتوقف على اختيار إرادتهم الخاصة، بل على عدم تغيُّر قضاء الاختيار الصادر عن محبة الله الآب الحرة الثابتة، وعلى فاعلية استحقاق المسيح وشفاعته، وعلى إقامة روح الله بهم وثبوت زرعه فيهم، وعلى حقيقة عهد النعمة. فمن هذه الأمور كلها يقينية هذا الثبات وعدم إمكان تغيره. *

*وقد اصطلح اللاهوتيون على تعبير «ثبات القديسين» للإشارة إلى هذا التعليم، وهو وجهٌ آخر لتعليم الكتاب في التقديس، فإن الله يقدس، والمؤمن يثبت، والنتيجة واحدة هي خلاص النفس. فالله في قضائه يحفظ الإنسان بنعمته ويعتني به في حياته الروحية، والإنسان كذلك يحفظ نفسه ويجتهد في حياة التقوى باستعمال جميع الوسائط، وهو الثبات. قال المسيح «احفظهم في اسمك الذين أعطيتني، ليكونوا واحداً كما نحن» (يو 17: 11). وقال يوحنا «المولود من الله يحفظ نفسه» (1يو 5: 18). ففي يوحنا 17 يطلب المسيح اعتناء الرب بالمتجددين، وفي 1 يوحنا 5 يتحدث الرسول عن اعتناء المتجدد بنفسه للثبات. فكل مسيحي مسؤول بنوع خاص عن حفظ نفسه. ويعلمنا الكتاب أن كل مولود من الله يستجيب لذلك، ويواظب على حياة التقوى إلى أن يخلص.*

*12 - ما هي الأدلة على صحة القول بالثبات المار ذكره؟*

** (1) تعليم الكتاب المقدس. قال المسيح «أنا أعطيها (أي خرافي) حياة أبدية، ولن تهلك إلى الأبد، ولا يخطفها أحد من يدي. أبي الذي أعطاني إياها هو أعظم من الكل، ولا يقدر أحد أن يخطف من يد أبي» (يو 10: 28، 29). وقال الرسول «لأن هبات الله ودعوته هي بلا ندامة» (رو 11: 29). وقال: «واثقاً بهذا عينه أن الذي ابتدأ فيكم عملاً صالحاً يكمل إلى يوم يسوع المسيح» (في 1: 6 قارن 2تس 3:3 و2تي 1: 12 و1بط 1: 5 ورؤ 3: 10).*

*(2) الاستنتاج العقلي من تعاليم أخرى في الإنجيل، منها تعليم الاختيار، والاتحاد بالمسيح، والتجديد والتبرير والتقديس، وحلول الروح القدس، وفاعلية شفاعة المسيح. لأن قضاء الله بالاختيار هو قصده أن يرسل الروح القدس إلى المختار ليساعده على الثبات. واتحاد المؤمن بالمسيح غير قابل للانحلال، والتجديد هو خليقة جديدة وبداية حياة روحية ليس لها نهاية، والتبرير هو التصريح برفع دينونة الشريعة ومنح بر المسيح بالحسبان، والتقديس هو فعل الله القدير في قلب المؤمن. ولا يمكن إبطال هذه القضايا المهمة، لأنها تخصيص قوة الله لخلاص المختار، ولا نبني الثقة في كل ذلك على قدرة بشرية، بل على مساعدة الله وعمله الفعال لأجل خلاص الخاطئ.*

*13 – ما هي الاعتراضات على هذا التعليم؟*

** (1) إنه لا يوافق الحرية التامة. ونجيب على ذلك أن مساعدة الله الفعالة للمؤمن لا تحد حريته مطلقاً، بل تجعله يثبت بكمال حريته إلى النهاية.*

*(2) إنه يؤدي للتساهل مع الخطية. والجواب على ذلك أن المؤمن المتجدد فيه حياة جديدة، والله ينميه روحياً. ومن شأن تلك الحياة طلب القداسة، وهي عكس التساهل مع الخطية. وتعاملات الله مع المؤمن تثبته في ذلك (2تي 2: 19 و1بط 1:1، 2 و2بط 1: 10، 11).*

*(3) إنه يؤدي إلى الكسل والتغافل. ونجيب على ذلك أن المؤمنين الحقيقيين لا يرونه بهذه الصورة، بل يحسبونه تنشيطاً لهم في محاربة إبليس وجميع تجاربه (1يو 5: 4).*

*(4) تتضمن أقوال الحث في الكتاب تحذيراً للمسيحيين من الارتداد، وهذا يعني أنهم قابلون للارتداد. ونجيب على ذلك أن المرتدين ليسوا هم المتجددين، بل المتظاهرين كذباً بالتقوى كما قال الرسول «منّا خرجوا، لكنهم لم يكونوا منا، لأنهم لو كانوا منا لبقوا معنا، لكن ليُظهَروا أنهم ليسوا جميعهم منا» (1يو 2: 19). فالتمييز بين المتجددين والمتظاهرين بالتقوى أمرٌ عسرٌ أحياناً (ملا 3: 18 ومت 13: 25، 47 ورؤ 3: 1). أما الفائدة الحقيقية من تلك الأقوال فهي: (أ) بيان عاقبة الذين يرفضون المسيح (عب 10: 26-29 و6: 4-6 و2بط 2: 20) و(ب) تنبيه المؤمنين لخطر الاستسلام للتجارب (1كو 9: 27 و10: 12). ولا نستنتج منها أن المتجدد الحقيقي يخسر الحياة الأبدية.*

*(5) لنا في الكتاب أمثلة لارتداد بعض المؤمنين. ونجيب على ذلك أن الذين ارتدوا كانوا بلا نعمة حقيقية، مثل يهوذا الإسخريوطي وحنانيا وزوجته سفيرة، أو كانوا متجددين وقعوا وقتياً في الخطية ثم رجعوا بالتوبة إلى الله، مثل داود وبطرس. فيمكن أن يسقط المسيحي المتجدد من شدة تجاربه، أو من داخله، أو من تسلط الغيظ عليه، أو لسبب آخر. غير أنه لا بد من رجوعه بالحزن والتوبة والخجل إلى حياة التقوى، وقد عزم أن يحترس في المستقبل من أن يسقط ثانيةً (مت 24: 24 ولو 22: 31).*


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2011)

*الفصل الرابع والأربعون*​ *قانون الحياة الصالحة*​ *1 - ما هو أساس المسؤولية الأخلاقية؟*

** في هذا الموضوع أقوال مختلفة، منها أن أساس المسؤولية الأخلاقية أن يكون المطلوب حقّاً، ومنها أن يكون المطلوب موافقاً للعقل، ومنها أن يكون موافقاً للصواب، ومنها أن يكون مناسباً ولائقاً، ومنها أن يكون نافعاً للجميع، ومنها أن يكون مصدر فائدة عامة. ولكن هذه الأقوال كلها قاصرة.*

*والجواب الصحيح هو أن أساس المسؤولية الأخلاقية هو إرادة الله المعلَنة في كتابه، والتي توافق طبيعته الكاملة. فلا يوجد أساس للواجبات الأخلاقية أعظم من الله ذاته، الذي يطلب منا ما يوافق إرادته.*

*2 - ما هي الشريعة، وكيف تُعلَن الشرائع للبشر؟*

** الشريعة قانون موضوع لا بد له من واضع. وهي تُظهِر إرادة واضعها وتكليفه للذين وضعها عليهم. فجوهر الشريعة الأخلاقية هو إعلان الله في ما يتعلق بسيرة خلائقه. والتكليف الأخلاقي هو إلزامنا أن نتوافق مع إرادة الله في كل الواجبات. ولا بد في هذا البحث أن نسلّم بمبدأين: (1) الصلاح الأخلاقي صلاح في نفسه، ليس فقط بسبب ما يؤدي إليه، ولا بسبب موافقته للعقل. (2) كل ناموس مبني على إرادة الله هو مطالب طبيعة الله. وهذا هو اصطلاح الكتاب المقدس في كلامه عن الشريعة، لأنه يقصد دائماً بها إعلان إرادة الله. وقد أعلن الله شريعته في:  (أ) الطبيعة المادية، وفي (ب) طبيعة الإنسان العقلية والأخلاقية، و(ج) لا سيما في المسيح والأسفار المقدسة.*

*3 - ما هي أنواع الشرائع الإلهية؟*

** إذا درسنا الكتاب باعتبار أنه إعلان إرادة الله، رأينا شرائع الله معلَنةً فيه بأنواع مختلفة وبوصايا متنوعة، وقد حُصرت أنواع الشرائع في ما يأتي: *

*(1) الشرائع المبنية على طبيعة الله، كالأمر بالمحبة الكاملة له، والعدل والرحمة واللطف. فالمحبة واجبة في كل مكان وزمان، كما أن الكبرياء والحسد والخبث شر في كل مكان وزمان.*

*(2) الشرائع المبنيّة على العلاقات الدائمة بين الناس، كشرائع الممتلكات والزيجة وواجبات الوالدين والأولاد أو كبار القوم وصغارهم. وهذه تتعلق بالبشر ما داموا في هذه الحياة فقط.*

*(3) الشرائع الوقتية التي تنظم العلاقات الاجتماعية، ومنها الأحكام المدنية التي كانت عند بني إسرائيل، والتي تتعلق بتقسيم الممتلكات، وواجبات الزواج، وقصاص المذنبين.*

*(4) الشرائع «المقررة» التي لا تختص بالأخلاق، ويُعمل بها لأنها أوامر إلهية، ومنها الطقوس والرسوم الخارجية كالختان، والذبائح، والتمييز بين الأطعمة الطاهرة والنجسة، وبين الشهور والأيام والسنين.*

*ويظهر من تقسيم الشرائع الإلهية أنها تختلف في المقام والاعتبار، فإذا حدث بينها تناقض في التطبيق أُعطيت الأولوية للأهم. فلشريعة الختان مقام أعلى من وصية السبت، فإذا كان اليوم الثامن لميلاد الطفل هو يوم السبت تم الختان في يوم السبت. وقال المسيح «أريد رحمة لا ذبيحة» وقال «جُعل السبت للإنسان لا الإنسان للسبت». فقد فضَّل المسيح شريعة محبة الله من كل القلب ومحبة القريب كالنفس على كل المحرقات والذبائح.*

*4 - لماذا نعتبر ناموس الله كاملاً؟*

** لأن الناموس الأخلاقي كما يعلنه لنا الكتاب المقدس يتضمَّن القضايا الآتية: *

*(1) كل ما حرَّمه الكتاب هو حرام، وكل ما حلله فهو حلال.*

*(2) لا يُعتبر شيء شراً إن لم ينْهَ عنه الكتاب المقدس، ولا نلتزم بعمل شيء إن لم يأمر الله به أمراً مباشراً أو بالاستنتاج الصحيح.*

*(3) الكتاب المقدس هو القانون الأكمل والأعلى في الواجبات الأخلاقية، وهو كافٍ ليرشدنا في الإيمان والعمل، فإن ناموس الله كامل كل الكمال.*

*5 - ما هو مقام وصايا الله العشر؟*

** وصايا الله العشر قانون تام لواجبات الإنسان إذا فُسرت تفسيراً روحياً. وتُضاف إليها أمور واجبة على المسيحيين في زمن العهد الجديد لم تُعلن إلا في الإنجيل، تتعلق بأحوال المسيحيين دون بني إسرائيل. وما جاء بالوصايا العشر أساس واسع للواجبات الأخلاقية، يشمل كل ما هو جوهري في حياة التقوى. وقد استحسن لاهوتيو العهد الجديد أن يؤسسوا التعاليم الأخلاقية المسيحية على الكتاب كله، وليس على الوصايا العشر وحدها، لأن المسيح جاء ليكمل الوصايا العشر بتعاليم الموعظة على الجبل (متى أصحاحات 5-7. انظر مت 5: 17).*

*6 - ما هي القواعد المشهورة لتفسير الوصايا العشر؟*

** وضع اللاهوتيون قواعد كثيرة لتفسير الناموس الإلهي تفسيراً صحيحاً، منها أنه إذا مُنع عملٌ مُنع أيضاً كل ما يسوق إليه، وإذا رُفض عمل رُفض أيضاً كل ما كان من نوعه. وتعود كل القواعد إلى قاعدة واحدة هي أنه لا يصح تفسير الوصايا العشر كالشرائع البشرية التي تكتفي بالتنبير على الأعمال الظاهرة، بل يجب تفسيرها باعتبارها شريعة الله التي تمتد إلى أفكار القلب ونياته. ومن التأمل فيها نرى أن كل وصية منها تتضمن مبدأ عاماً يشمل واجبات كثيرة خاصة.*

*7 - ما هي الوصية الأولى، وبِم تأمر، وعمَّ تنهَى؟*

** هي «لا يكن لك آلهة أخرى أمامي» (خر 20: 3). وهي تأمر بوجوب الاعتقاد بوجود الله الإله الواحد الحي الحقيقي، وبوجوب إكرامه كما يجب، وبقبول إعلاناته بكل خضوع، وبالاتكال على مواعيده والتسليم لإرادته. وهي توجب أن نفضل الله على جميع مخلوقاته، ونطلب الاقتراب إليه مؤمنين أنه أفضل خيرٍ لنا، وأن ننظر إليه بروح العبادة الحقيقية بالمحبة والمخافة والإكرام والشكر والتسليم والخدمة، وأن نشعر دائماً بحضوره وجلاله وصلاحه وعنايته، وباحتياجنا إليه، ومسؤوليتنا أمامه، ووجوب طاعته. وهذه الوصية (بهذا المعنى) تحتل المقام الأول بين الوصايا، كما قال المسيح «تحب الرب إلهك من كل قلبك ومن كل نفسك ومن كل فكرك. هذه هي الوصية الأولى والعظمى» (مت 22: 37، 38). وهي تنهى عن التهاون في طاعة سلطان الله، وتطلب الاعتراف به أمام الناس، وتطالب بإكرامه الإكرام الواجب، وتنهى عن الشِرك والعبادة الصنمية وتقديم العبادة التي يستحقها الله وحده للمخلوق، مهما كان مقام ذلك المخلوق.*

*8 - ما هي الوصية الثانية، وبم تأمر، وعمَّ تنهى؟*

** الوصية الثانية هي «لا تصنع لك تمثالاً منحوتاً، ولا صورة ما مما في السماء من فوق وما في الأرض من تحت وما في الماء من تحت الأرض. لا تسجد لهن ولا تعبدهن، لأني أنا الرب إلهك، إلهٌ غيور، أفتقد ذنوب الآباء في الأبناء في الجيل الثالث والرابع من مبغضيَّ، وأصنع إحساناً إلى ألوف من محبيَّ وحافظي وصاياي» (خر 20: 4-6).*

*ولما كان الله روحاً مجرداً لا يجوز أن يُمثَّل بشيء تصنعه أيدينا أو تتصوره أفكارنا. وعلينا أن نكرمه بعبادةٍ روحية تليق به، وأن نقيم عبادته بالطريقة التي عيَّنها فنرفض كل الاختراعات البشرية. وتنهى هذه الوصية عن استعمال الرسوم والتماثيل والصور. فالعبادة الصنمية لا تقوم بعبادة الآلهة الكاذبة فقط، بل بعبادة الإله الحقيقي بواسطة تماثيل منحوتة أو صور منظورة. ويدخل تحت هذا أيضاً عبادة المواد التي تُحسب مقدسة. ولا يمكن تصوير الله ولا يجوز تصويره بأي وجهٍ. ومع أن تصوير المخلوقات جائز، إلا أن الله حرم عبادتها وعبادته تعالى بواسطتها، ولا يصح أن نجعل أنفسنا أحكم من الله الذي شاء أن تتعلم كنيسته بواسطة إعلان كلمته لا بواسطة الصور الصُم.*

*9 - ما هي الوصية الثالثة، وبم تأمر، وعمَّ تنهى؟*

** هي «لا تنطق باسم الرب إلهك باطلاً، لأن الرب لا يبرئ من نطق باسمه باطلاً» (خر 20: 7). و«اسم الرب» في هذه الوصية كناية عن الله ذاته، وعن كل ما يختص به وبإعلانه نفسه للبشر، كأسمائه المختلفة وألقابه وصفاته وفرائضه وكتابه وأعماله.*

*وتأمر هذه الوصية باستعمال اسم الرب بغاية الوقار، لفظاً وكتابةً وفكراً، وبالإكرام القلبي لإعلاناته وفرائضه، وبالاعتناء التَّقَوي في تقديم الصلاة واستعمال الأقسام والنذور، لئلا نهينه بتدنيس ما يختص به.*

*وهي تنهى عن النطق باسمٍ من الأسماء الإلهية أو بصفة من صفاته بعدم الوقار، ولا سيما التجديف، وتنهى عن الإشارة إليه أو إلى فرائضه أو إلى أعماله بأي إهانة أو عدم احترام، وتنهى عن التذمر والضجر من طرقه وأعماله معنا، والشكوى بروح العصيان على إرادته، وتنهى عن التجديف واللعنات والشتائم والاستخفاف بنعمته وحقه، والتظاهر بالتقوى على سبيل الرياء، والخجل من الاعتراف باسمه جهاراً، كما تنهى عن الأقسام الباطلة والنذور الممنوعة، وعن تقديم تضرعاتنا إليه بلا انتباه على سبيل العادة بدون إكرام قلبي واشتراك الشعور الباطني فيها، وتنهى عن العوائد الشائعة في ذكر اسم الرب كثيراً على سبيل العادة بدون روح العبادة، وعن كل ما فيه عدم احترام لاسمه العظيم الفريد، وعن دعائه ليشهد تأييداً للكذب، وعن عدم الاحترام في عبادته. والخلاصة إنها تنهى عن كل ما يشير إلى عدم الخشية والهيبة اللائقة بالله غير المحدود في كماله.*

*صحيح أنه يحقّ لنا في بعض الأحوال أن نُقسِم وننذر للرب، إلا أن ذلك يجب أن يكون لغايةٍ لائقة وبروح الوقار، لأن هذه الوصية تنهى عن الخبث والخداع في اليمين والقسَم الباطل غير الضروري، وعن كل استشهادٍ بالله بغير انتباه بالعبارات الكثيرة الجارية بين الناس كقولهم «الله يعلم» و«بحياة المسيح» وما إلى ذلك. فإنه ربما كان لها أصل تقَويّ، ولكنها تُستعمل الآن كثيراً من غير التفات إلى مدلولها الحقيقي.*

*10 - ما هي الوصية الرابعة، وبم تأمر، وعمَّ تنهى؟*

** هي «اذكر يوم السبت لتقدسه. ستة أيام تعمل وتصنع جميع عملك، وأما اليوم السابع ففيه سبتٌ للرب إلهك. لا تصنع عملاً ما أنت وابنك وابنتك وعبدك وأمتك وبهيمتك ونزيلك الذي داخل أبوابك، لأن في ستة أيام صنع الرب السماء والأرض والبحر وكل ما فيها، واستراح في اليوم السابع. لذلك بارك الرب يوم السبت وقدَّسه» (خر 20: 8-11).*

*وقد أُعطيت هذه الوصية في الأصل في جنة عدن، وهي فرض دائم عام على البشر مدة الدهور فقد أفرز الله بها سُبع الوقت لنفسه، لأهداف روحية خيرية خاصة بعبادته وبواجباتنا الدينية. وبقيت هذه الوصية في العهد الجديد واجبة على الناس، إلا أن يوم الأحد تعيّن لتلك الغاية بدل السبت. وقد تحرر المسيحي من مطالب الشريعة اليهودية الحرفية الوقتية الخاصة بعبادة العهد القديم، ولكن وجوب احترام يوم الأحد باقٍ في قوته في العهد الجديد، يوماً مفرزاً لعبادة الله وخدمته. أما أهداف الوصية الرابعة فهي: *

*(1) لنذكر يوم الخليقة، فقد أمر الله الشعب أن يذكروا يوم السبت ويقدسوه، لأن في ستة أيام خلق الرب السماء والأرض.*

*(2) لنُبقي معرفة الإله الواحد الحي الحقيقي، لأنه إن كانت السماوات والأرض قد خُلقت فلا بد لها من خالق، ولا بد من أن هذا الخالق غير ما خلَق، وهو كائن قبل كون العالم، ولا بد أنه ضابط الكل، غير محدود في علمه وحكمته وصلاحه، لأن جميع هذه الصفات ضرورية في تعليل عجائب السموات والأرض. وما دام البشر يعتقدون بالخليقة فلا بد من إيمانهم بالله الخالق. وهذا هو سبب التشديد في حفظ السبت، حتى لم يكن لشيءٍ من الفرائض الطقسية ما لهذه الوصية من الأهمية العظيمة.*

*(3) لنتوقّف عن العالميات ونحوّل أفكارنا إلى الروحيات، فلما كان البشر ميّالين للانشغال بالمصالح الدنيوية، وجب أن يكون لهم يوم يتكرر كثيراً، فيه يحرم عليهم الاهتمام بأمور الدنيا ويُؤمرون فيه بالاهتمام بأمور الدين.*

*(4) أن يكون هناك وقت محدد لتعليم الشعب، ولعبادة الله الجهارية والفردية.*

*(5) لنتوقف وحيواناتنا عن الأعمال الشاقة في السبت لنستريح ونسترجع القوة بعد أن وقعت علينا عقوبة «بعرق وجهك تأكل خبزك».*

*(6) لما كان السبت يوم راحةٍ مفرزاً لمناجاة الله، قُصد به أن يكون رمزاً للراحة الباقية لشعب الله،كما جاء في مزمور 95: 11 وفسره الرسول في عب 4: 1-10.*

*(7) لما انقطع حفظ يوم الراحة بين الشعوب جدَّد الله الوصية به في النظام الموسوي ليكون علامة عهدٍ بين الله وبني إسرائيل، فيتميَّزون بحفظ يوم السبت عن جميع شعوب الأرض، وينالون بذلك بركات الله الخاصة، حسب قوله «سبوتي تحفظونها، لأنه علامة بيني وبينكم في أجيالكم، لتعلموا أني أنا الرب الذي يقدسكم. فيحفظ بنو إسرائيل السبت ليصنعوا السبت في أجيالهم عهداً أبدياً. هو بيني وبين بني إسرائيل علامةٌ إلى الأبد» (خر 31: 13، 16، 17). وقوله «وأعطيتهم أيضاً سبوتي لتكون علامة بيني وبينهم ليعلموا أني أنا الرب مقدِّسهم» (حز 20: 12).*

*وقد استُبدل السبت بالأحد في العهد الجديد، لأن الرسل الذين أقاموا الكنيسة بالإلهام الإلهي أدخلوا فيها جميع النواميس الموسوية المبنية على ما يجب أن يبقى من علاقات الإنسان بالله وبالقريب. غير أن ما اتّخذوه من ذلك هو الأصول الجوهرية فقط، وأما ما كان طقسياً أو رمزياً أو مختصاً باليهود فتركوه. فالبشر اليوم ملتزمون بعبادة الله، ولكنهم غير ملتزمين بالعبادة في أورشليم خاصة، أو بواسطة الذبائح، أو بخدمة اللاويين. وكذلك الزواج لا يزال مقدساً ولكن شرائعه اختلفت عن شريعة موسى. ولا زال القتل من الجرائم الكبيرة الآن كما كان في زمن موسى، لكن الشرائع القديمة المتعلقة بولي الدم ومدن الملجأ قد زالت. ومثل ذلك أمر السبت لأنه من الواجب علينا أن نقدس يوماً واحداً من الأيام السبعة للرب كما كان واجباً على رؤساء الآباء وبني إسرائيل، لأن هذه الوصية أُعطيت لكل البشر، والجوهري فيها أمران: (أ) أن يكون السبت يوم راحة وانقطاع عن أمور الدنيا وملاهيها. و(ب) أن يُصرف في عبادة الله والخدمة الدينية. وأما ما بقي من هذه الوصية فعرضيٌّ قابل للتغيير، فليس من الضروري أن تكون علّة حفظه نجاة بني إسرائيل من مصر، ولا يجب علينا القيام بتفاصيل الأمور التي يجوز عملها والتي لا يجوز، أو عقاب المخالفين بذات العقوبات. فنحن غير مكلّفين مثلاً بالامتناع عن إشعال النار في السبت. وإن كان بنو إسرائيل قد احتفلوا به تذكاراً لنجاتهم من عبودية مصر، فمن باب أولى يجب أن نذكر فداء العالم بواسطة المسيح. وإذا كان من الواجب أن نذكر خلق العالم المادي على الدوام، فكم يجب أن نذكر الخليقة الجديدة بقيامة المسيح من الموت. والعبادة في اليوم الأول من الأسبوع (الأحد) هي الطريقة التي اختارها الله لدوام ذكر قيامة المسيح، التي يتوقف خلاصنا عليها.*

*ولم يحدث هذا التغيير في السبت من اليوم السابع إلى اليوم الأول لمجرد وجود السبب الذي ذكرناه، لكنه حدث بسلطان كافٍ أيضاً، فإن المسيحيين (بإرشادٍ رسولي) كفّوا عن حفظ اليوم السابع وحفظوا اليوم الأول للعبادة. وهذا برهان قوي على أن السبت فرض إلهي دائم، وسبب دوام حفظه مقدساً منذ الخليقة إلى الآن هو سلطان الله وإرشاده الخاص.*

*أما كيفية تقديس يوم السبت المسيحي، فقد اتفقت الكنيستان اليهودية والمسيحية على أن تقديسه حسب الوصية لا يقوم بمجرد الانقطاع عن الأعمال العالمية، بل يشمل أيضاً تخصيصه للخدمة الدينية. وصحة هذا القول ظاهرة من البراهين الآتية: *

*(1) يدل الاتفاق العام بين شعب الله في العهدين القديم والجديد في تقديس السبت على إفرازه من دائرة الأعمال العالمية إلى الأعمال المقدسة.*

*(2) أمر الله بزيادة عدد الذبائح في خدمة الهيكل في السبت، مما يدل على وجوب حفظه حفظاً دينياً.*

*(3) كان الغرض من وصية السبت دينياً، وهو تذكار عمل الخليقة أولاً ثم قيامة المسيح.*

*(4) ورد في اللاويين 23 جدول الأيام التي فيها يُدعى الشعب إلى المحافل المقدسة والعبادة الجمهورية، وكان السبت أولها.*

*(5) صدر أمر الله مكرراً بتعليم الشعب الناموس وقراءته في كل الأوقات المناسبة، وكان هذا التعليم من أهم الأغراض المقصودة من تلك المحافل المقدسة التي منها محفل السبت (تث 6:6، 7، 17-19 ويش 1: 8). وكان ذلك من أهم واجبات اللاويين (تث 33: 10) والكهنة (لا 10: 11 قارن ملا 2: 7). وكانت قراءة الناموس جزءاً مفروضاً من خدمة جميع الأيام التي يجتمع الشعب فيها للعبادة، كما يظهر من قوله «حينما يجيء جميع إسرائيل لكي يظهَروا أمام الرب إلهك في المكان الذي يختاره، تقرأ هذه التوراة أمام كل إسرائيل في مسامعهم. اِجمَع الشعب، الرجال والنساء والأطفال والغريب الذي في أبوابك، ليسمعوا ويتعلموا أن يتّقوا الرب إلهكم، ويحرصوا أن يعملوا بجميع كلمات هذه التوراة» (تث 31: 11، 12). فكان هذا هدف جمع الشعب. ويتضح من العهد الجديد أن الأسفار المقدسة كانت تُقرأ كل سبت في المجامع.*

*(6) يظهر من وضع الوصية الرابعة في الوصايا العشر، والتنبير عليها في العهد القديم، وطريقة ذكرها في كتب الأنبياء، وتعيين المزامير التي تُقرأ في ذلك اليوم عند اليهود (لاسيما مز 92) أن السبت أُفرز منذ القديم للواجبات الدينية.*

*(7) يظهر هذا أيضاً من كل العهد القديم، فكل طقوسه كانت دينية قُصد بها إبقاء معرفة الإله الحقيقي وتهيئة الطريق لمجيء المسيح. فالقول إن أعظم أيامه المقدسة كان للراحة من التعب الجسدي فقط يخالف هدف الديانة التي أعلنها الله بواسطة موسى.*

*ثم أن الجميع يسلّمون بأن الوصايا العشر واجبة على الكنيسة في جميع القرون، ولو أن التفاصيل في طريق حفظ الوصايا قد زالت. فالوصية الخامسة لا تزال توجب على الأولاد طاعة والديهم، وأما الناموس اليهودي الذي يعطي الآباء سلطان الحياة والموت على أولادهم فقد بطل. والوصية السابعة لا تزال تنهى عن الزنا، وأما امتحان المرأة المتَّهمة بذلك بماء اللعنة (عدد ص 5) فقد مضى. وينطبق هذا المبدأ على تفسير الوصية الرابعة، فإن الأمر نفسه لا يزال باقياً، وأما النواميس التي تتعلق بطريقة حفظه فقد زالت بزوال النظام القديم الذي كانت هذه النواميس جزءاً منه.*

*ولنا أمران نعرف منهما كيف يجب أن نحفظ السبت، وكيف نعرف ما يجوز وما لا يجوز فيه: *

*(1) هدف الوصية: فما كان موافقاً له كان جائزاً، وما كان مخالفاً فممنوع. ونعرف هدف الوصية من كلماتها، وهو أمران: (أ) الراحة من الهموم والأعمال العالمية، فتتوقف المسؤوليات الدنيوية برهة من الزمان حتى لا تُنهَك عقول الناس وأجسادهم من التعب، ويتيسر لهم الاهتمام بمصالحهم الروحية. و(ب) عبادة الله كما يجب ودرس كلمته والتأمل في الأمور الأبدية التي لا تُرى.*

*ولا شك أن مِن أهم أهداف السبت المسيحي تذكار قيامة المسيح من الموت، فوجب أن ننظر بإمعان في هذا اليوم للمسيح، وإلى عمل فدائه، فنصرف اليوم في عبادته وشكره وحمده، ودعوة الناس إلى قبول ما يعرضه عليهم من النعمة والفرح برجاء خلاصه. فهو يوم فرح، ولذلك نهت الكنيسة الأولى عن الصلاة فيه بالركوع، وأمرت بالصلاة وقوفاً منتصبين متهللين بكمال ما عمله الله لأجل فداء العالم.*

*(2) ما نراه في وصايا المسيح ورسله وسيرتهم: فقد قال المسيح إن السبت جُعل للإنسان، لا الإنسان للسبت. السبت «للإنسان» لا لليهود أو لأهل عصرٍ واحد أو لأمة واحدة، بل «للإنسان» من حيث هو «إنسان» أي لكل البشر.*

*ونجد أحياناً أن بعض الواجبات الدينية تتعارض مع بعضها. عند هذا يجب تفضيل الأهم على المهم، فإن حياة الإنسان وصحته وخيره أفضل من التمسك الشديد بالخدمة الخارجية. وهذا ما قصده النبي بقوله «إني أريد رحمة لا ذبيحة، ومعرفة الله أكثر من محرقات» (هو 6:6). واقتبس المسيح هذه العبارة مرتين تفسيراً لشريعة السبت، فوضع لنا قاعدة أنه يجوز في السبت عمل كل ما تتطلّبه الرحمة، والاعتناء الواجب بخيرنا أو خير القريب وبراحتنا وراحته، فصرّح بفعل الخير في السبوت (مت 12:12 ومر 3: 4). وقال إن الكهنة في الهيكل يدنسون السبت وهم أبرياء (مت 12: 5) وأراد بذلك أن خدمة الهيكل كانت جائزة في السبت مع أنها تكلف الكاهن عملاً متعِباً. وقال مرة أخرى للمشتكين عليه «إن كان الإنسان يقبل الختان في السبت لئلا يُنقض ناموس موسى، أفتسخطون عليَّ لأني شفيتُ إنساناً كله في السبت! لا تحكموا حسب الظاهر بل احكموا حكماً عادلاً» (يو 7: 23، 24). فكل ما هو ضروري للعبادة الدينية أو الحضور إليها جائز في السبت.*

*فهذه الوصية تأمر بحفظ يوم الرب وتخصيصه للهدف منه، في عبادة الله الجمهورية والفردية والصلاة ومطالعة كتابه والتأمل في حقه، والقيام بأعمال الرحمة للبشر والبهائم، وتعزية الحزانى وزيارة المرضى وافتقاد المتغافلين عن واجباتهم الدينية لإيقاظهم، والمتخاصمين لمصالحتهم، والمؤمنين لدراسة واجباتهم وخير كنيستهم. كما أن الوصية تأمر بالانقطاع عن الأعمال المعتادة والانشغال بالمصالح العالمية والتنزهات للحصول على المسرة الدنيوية التي تفرغ القلب من التفكير في الله وفي ما يجب علينا له.*

*وهذه الوصية تنهى عن إهمال راحة يوم الرب بالأعمال غير الضرورية والتفكير والحديث في الأمور العالمية التي لا علاقة لها بالروحيات، وعن السفر لغاية دنيوية، أو فتح المخازن والبيع والشراء فيها، وفلاحة الحقول، والاشتغال بالزرع أو الحصاد والتنزهات والزيارات الدنيوية والألعاب الجائزة في بقية الأيام.*

*11 - ما هي الوصية الخامسة، وبم تأمر، وعمَّ تنهى؟*

** الوصية الخامسة هي «أكرم أباك وأمك لكي تطول أيامك على الأرض التي يعطيك الرب إلهك» (خر 20: 12). والمبدأ العام الذي تعلّمه هو أن نكرم من هم أرفع منا مقاماً بما يليق بمقامهم وما يحق علينا لهم، كالإكرام والطاعة والشكر، حسب العلاقة بيننا وبينهم. والآباء هم الأول في الرتبة والأهمية عند الأبناء. وقد كان حكم الوالد عظيم الشأن في العصور القديمة، وهو أصل الأحكام المدنية في العالم. وفي العهد القديم أقوال كثيرة تُثبت هذه الوصية (خر 21: 17 وتث 21: 18-21 و27: 16 وأم 20:20). وكذلك في العهد الجديد، فإن المسيح كان خاضعاً لوالديه (لو 2: 51). وأمر الرسول الأولاد أن يطيعوا والديهم في الرب (أف 6: 1) وأن يطيعوهم في كل شيء، لأن هذا مرضيٌ في الرب (كو 3: 20) لأن هذه الطاعة أمر ديني وجزء من طاعة الله، ويطيعوهم في كل ما يقع في دائرة السلطان الأبوي. ويتضح السلطان الأبوي من حقيقة علاقة الوالد والولد، ومن الكتاب المقدس. وطاعة الوالدين شكر ومحبة قبل أن تكون طاعةً لمَن لهم سلطان وضع الشرائع المدنية وإجراءها، ولا لأنهم أنبياء أو كهنة أو أرباب ضمير يضبطون إيمان الأولاد ويحكمون لهم في مسائل الواجبات ويعفونهم مما يتوجب عليهم للغير. ولما كانت هذه الطاعة خدمة محبة فليس لها حدود واضحة، فغاية الأمر أنه يجب على الأولاد الخضوع لإرادة والديهم في كل شيء لا يناقض وصايا الله، فإنه ينبغي أن يُطاع الله أكثر من الناس.*

*وكما أن على الأولاد واجبات لوالديهم وطاعتهم، كذلك على الوالدين واجبات لأولادهم. وقد ذكر الرسول خلاصة هذه الواجبات سلباً وإيجاباً فقال «أيها الآباء لا تغيظوا أولادكم» (أف 6: 4). فلا يجوز أن يغيظوا أولادهم بالغضب أو القسوة أو الظلم، أو التفريق في معاملتهم، أو في مطالبتهم بما لا يستطيعونه، أو الإفراط في استعمال السلطان. ثم يقول «بل ربّوهم بتأديب الرب وإنذاره». والتأديب يعني التعليم، والإنذار للإصلاح. ولا بد أن يكون التأديب والإنذار مبنيّين على وصايا المسيح، ليجريهما بكلمته وروحه، مستعملاً الوالد وسيلةً لذلك. فالمسيح يُجري هذا التأديب والإنذار بأن يسوق الوالد إلى ذلك بواسطة روحه. وهذا المبدأ المسيحي في تهذيب الصغار أمر جوهري حسب قول الرسول، فإن للإنسان طبيعةً دينية كما أن له طبيعة عقلية، وإهمال الأولى يناقض تعليم الكتاب وحكم العقل، وإهمال الثانية يجعل كل التهذيب تربية جسدية فقط. فإذا استنارت قوى الأولاد الأخلاقية والدينية ونمت كما ينبغي، صاروا مستقيمين مفيدين سعداء. وتحتاج الأخلاقيات إلى التهذيب الواجب، كما تحتاجها العقول والأجساد. ولا يتم التهذيب الديني إلا إذا دخل الحق في العقل وعمل في الضمير. ويعلمنا الكتاب أن ابن الله الأزلي هو مخلِّص البشر الوحيد، وأن الناس لا يخلُصون من سلطان الخطية إلا بالإيمان به وطاعته. فإذا لم يُربَّ الأولاد بتأديب الرب وإنذاره ذهبوا مع الجماعة التي يألفونها، وانقادوا معها إلى الهلاك.*

*وتتضمن هذه الوصية أيضاً الواجبات التي على الرعية للحكام المدنيين، حسب القول «اخضعوا لكل ترتيب بشري من أجل الرب. إن كان للملك فكمن هو فوق الكل، أو للولاة فكمرسَلين منه للانتقام من فاعلي الشر وللمدح لفاعلي الخير، لأن هكذا هي مشيئة الله» (1بط 2: 13-15). وقد لخَّص بولس القول في الحكم السياسي وواجبات الرعية نحو الحكام في أربعة أمور (رو 13: 1-5): (أ) أن كل سلطان هو من الله. (ب) أقام الله الحكام السياسيين. (ج) مقاومة الحكام مقاومة لله، لأنهم خدّامه، يُجرون سلطانه بين الناس. (د) طاعة الحكام أمر واجب على الضمير وجزء من طاعة الله.*

*ويظهر مما تقدم ستة أمور: *

*(1) الحكم السياسي فرضٌ إلهي، لا مجرد ترتيب بشري اختياري يُقام أو لا يُقام كما يشاء الناس، ولا هو مبنيٌ على اتفاقية بين البشر، بل هو أمرٌ من الله. ولم يحدد الكتاب للحكم السياسي صورة واحدة لا بد منها في كل زمان ومكان، بل ترك ذلك لعناية الله واختيار الأمة. ولم يعيّن الله أسلوب الحكم، ولا عيّن الأشخاص الذين يمارسون أموره، ولا فرض طريق تعيينهم، ولا حدد ما لهم من سلطان.*

*(2) سلطان الحكام من الله، فهم خدّامه ونوابه. نعم إنهم ينوبون عن الملك أو الرئيس الذي عيّنهم، أو عن الأمة التي اختارتهم ليُؤتَمنوا على هذا السلطان الذي فوَّضه الله للبشر. ولكن ما يصدرونه من قوانين هو من الترتيب الإلهي، لأن الله شاء أن تكون لهم تلك الوكالة.*


*(3) طاعة الحكام وشرائع البلاد من الواجبات الدينية، فإننا مأمورون بالخضوع لكل ترتيب بشري «من أجل الرب» أي احتراماً له (1بط 2: 13)، و«بسبب الضمير» (رو 13: 5).*

*(4) وجوب الطاعة لكل حاكم بغضّ النظر عن أصله وصفاته. وقد كُتبت وصايا الرسولين بطرس وبولس أثناء حكم نيرون الذي أحرق المسيحيين. فيجب أن يُطاع الحاكم لأن سلطانه مبنيٌ على إرادة الله المعلنة صريحاً في وقائع الأمور وفي كلمته، كما قال الكتاب «به تملك وتقضي العظماء عدلاً» (أم 8: 15).*

*(5) السلطان البشري مقيَّد، وهذا التقييد مقدَّر دائماً إذا لم يكن ظاهراً. فمثلاً وصية «لا تقتل» مطلقة حسب ظاهرها تمنع القتل، على أن الكتاب المقدس يبيح القتل أحياناً أو يجعله واجباً. وبنفس المنطق نقول إن هناك مبادئ تقيّد سلطان الحاكم، منها أنه محصور في الدائرة الشرعية المختصة به، لأنه لما كان مُقاماً لحماية الحياة والمال وحفظ النظام ومعاقبة فاعلي الشر ومدح فاعلي الخير، كان سلطانه مقيَّداً بأعمال الناس الظاهرة، فليس له أن يتعرض لأفكار الناس الباطنة. ومنها أيضاً أن ليس في سلطته أن يأمر بما فيه عصيان الله، لأن سلطانه من عند الله، فلا يجوز استعماله ضد الله.*

*(6) من المبادئ العامة في هذه المسألة أن كل إنسان يحكم لنفسه في الأحوال التي تجيز أو توجب العصيان على الحكم المدني، فهذه مسألة متروكة للشخص، لأنه لما كان كل إنسان مسؤولاً عن نفسه لله، وجب عليه دون غيره أن يحكم في أمرٍ مفروض: هل هو إثم أو لا؟ وعلى هذا حكم دانيال لنفسه، وكذلك شدرخ وميشخ وعبدنغو والرسل والشهداء. غير أن بين العصيان والمقاومة فرقاً ظاهراً، لأنه قد يجب على الإنسان أن يعصى ناموساً أو أمراً يدعوه إلى ارتكاب الخطأ، بدون أن يقاوم إجراءه. فقد أبى الرسل طاعة الرؤساء والولاة، ولكنهم خضعوا للعقاب الذي وقّعوه عليهم. وكذلك عصى الشهداء المسيحيون الشرائع التي أمرتهم بعبادة الأصنام، ولكنهم لم يقاوموا إجراء الشريعة.*

*وتشتمل هذه الوصية أيضاً وجوب طاعة الكنيسة بحسب القول «أطيعوا مرشديكم واخضعوا لهم، لأنهم يسهرون لأجل نفوسكم. اذكروا مرشديكم الذين كلّموكم بكلمة الله» (عب 13: 7، 17). وقال المسيح لتلاميذه إنه إذا كان الأخ المذنب يقاوم الوسائط المستعملة للإتيان به إلى التوبة، فيجب أن يُشتكى إلى الكنيسة. فإن لم يسمع من الكنيسة فليكن كالوثني والعشار (مت 18: 17). أما المبادئ التي تضبط طاعتنا للكنيسة فتشبه ما يضبط طاعتنا للحاكم السياسي وهي: *

*(1) الكنيسة المنظورة ترتيب إلهي، يجب على كل من يسمع الإنجيل أن يصير عضواً فيها ويخضع لسلطانها.*

*(2) كل سلطان كنسي من الله، وكل أصحاب الرتب الكنسية خدامه يعملون باسمه وسلطانه، فتكون مقاومتهم مقاومةً للترتيب الإلهي.*

*(3) كل حقوق الكنيسة الخاصة بها، وسلطان أصحاب الرتب فيها مذكورة في كلمة الله.*

*(4) للكنيسة ثلاثة حقوق: (أ) تعليم جميع الأمم ما أعلنه الله في كلمته من واجبات الناس في الإيمان والعمل. ولكن ليس لها سلطان يتجاوز حدود الإعلان الإلهي في الأسفار المقدسة. (ب) ترتيب العبادة الجمهورية وإجراء وخدمة سرَّي المعمودية والعشاء الرباني، وانتخاب أصحاب الرتب فيها، ومباشرة كل ما يلزم لأجل دوامها وامتدادها. (ج) قبول الأعضاء وإجراء تأديب من يجب تأديبه منهم، ورفضهم حسب مقتضى الحال.*

*(5) لما كانت الكنيسة قد انتظمت لهدفٍ معلوم، وكان سلطانها ناشئاً من الله، وجميع حقوقها الخاصة مذكورة في الكتاب المقدس، وجب أن ينحصر سلطانها ضمن حدود مبادئ الكتاب المقدس.*

*12 - ما هي الوصية السادسة، وبم تأمر، وعمَّ تنهى؟*

** الوصية السادسة هي «لا تقتل» (خر 20: 13) وقد فسّرها المسيح بمعنى أنها تنهى عن البغض والمعاداة والضرر والخبث على أنواعه (مت 5: 21، 22) وعن كل ما يؤدي إلى ما تنهى عنه صريحاً، فكما أنها تنهى عن القتل تنهى أيضاً عن كل الانفعالات المُضرّة. وقد أعطى الكتاب مقاماً معتبراً لحياة الإنسان لأمرين: (أ) لأن الله خلق الإنسان على صورته، فإنه يشبهه في جوهر طبيعته، وينوب عنه في الأرض. فإذا أهانه أحد أو أضرَّه كان ذلك احتقاراً لله. (ب) إن جميع الناس إخوة من دم واحد وأولاد أب واحد، فعلينا أن نحب جميع الناس، ونبذل كل جهدنا في وقاية حياتهم والسعي في نفعهم. ولهذا يكون القتل أعظم كل الجرائم التي يرتكبها الإنسان انتقاماً من أخيه. ولما كانت الوصية السادسة تنهى عن القتل بغضاً ومعاداة، كان من الواضح أن القصاص بالقتل الذي أمر الله به (تك 9: 6) لا يدخل في النهي المذكور، لأنه لا يُقصد به الانتقام، بل إرساء قواعد العدل وحماية أرواح الناس. وبما أن هاتين الغايتين جائزتان كان قصاص القتل بالقتل جائزاً أيضاً، بل واجباً.*

*ومن الواضح أن الوصية السادسة لا تنهى عن الدفاع عن النفس، لأربعة أمور: *

*(1) ليس هذا القتل من باب البُغض، فلا يدخل في معنى النهي المذكور.*

*(2) المحاماة عن النفس من الأمور الغريزية في طبيعتنا، فهي إعلان إرادة الله.*

*(3) من أحكام العقل والعدل أنه إذا كان لا بد من موت واحد من اثنين، وجب أن يكون للمعتدي لا للمعتدَى عليه.*

*(4) الإنسان في حكم البشر العام وحكم كلمة الله بريءٌ إذا قتل آخر في المحاماة عن حياته وعن حياة قريبه.*

*أما الحرب فهي من أفظع الشرور، وأغلب الحروب في تاريخ البشر إثم محض. لكن لا نقدر أن نقول على الإطلاق إن الحرب ممنوعة، لأن حقوق الدفاع تستلزم الحرب أحياناً. ويجب على كل دولة وكل شعب أن يستعمل جميع الوسائط الممكنة والمناسبة لاجتناب الحرب.*

*ويدخل في هذه الوصية النهي عن الانتحار أي قتل النفس وهو ذنب فظيع، لأن حياتنا ليست لنا، فليس لنا الحق في إعدامها أكثر من إعدام حياة الغير. وكذلك يندرج في نهيها المبارزة للقتل.*

*وتأمر هذه الوصية بالانتباه لحفظ حياة أنفسنا وحياة غيرنا. وهذا يمنع الميل إلى التعدي على الناس، ويوجب الاعتناء بصحتنا وصحة غيرنا، وبالمعاملة اللطيفة، وباحتمال الإنسان اعتداء غيره عليه بالصبر والاجتهاد في رفع أسباب ذلك، دون استعمال العنف، مع الاستعداد الدائم لإعانة كل من هو في خطر الموت.*

*13 - ما هي الوصية السابعة، وبِمَ تأمر، وعمَّ تنهى؟*

** الوصية السابعة هي «لا تزن» (خر 20: 14) وقد فسّرها المسيح بأنها تنهى عن كل ما هو نجس بالفكر والقول والفعل (مت 5: 27-32). ولما كان صلاح المجتمع في الطهارة يتوقف على اللياقة في علاقة الذكور والإناث، ولما كان خير الجميع الناس ونقاوة الكنيسة ونجاح الديانة يتوقف على احترام العائلة، كانت المحافظة على سلامة العلاقة التي وضعها الله بين الجنسين في غاية الأهمية. ولا يُفهم من هذه الوصية أن لحياة العزوبة فضلاً خاصاً، لأنه لو صحّ ذلك لكان خلْق الإنسان ذكراً وأنثى خطأً من الله! والكتاب في كلا العهدين يكرم الزواج غاية الإكرام ويعتبره نظاماً إلهياً وضعته الحكمة الإلهية لغاية حسنة، وهو بركة فائقة لجنسنا. والقانون الأصلي الدائم فيه أن يكون بين رجلٍ واحد وامرأة واحدة. وهو اقتران لا يجوز انفكاكه إلا بالموت أو لسبب آخر ذكره المسيح. وما يظهر في الكتاب أنه عدولٌ عن هذا القانون كاتّخاذ نساءٍ كثيرة في العهد القديم هو بسماحٍ من الله لأسباب وقتية، ولكن القانون السماوي والأمر الإلهي واضحٌ من البدء. وقد ثبَّت المسيح القانون الأصلي (مت 19: 3-9 ومر 10: 4-9 ولو 16: 18 ومت 5: 32). ولا يجوز لطرفٍ أن يتزوَّج بعد الطلاق إلا إن كان طلاقه لعلة الزنا (مت 5: 31، 32 و19: 3-9 ومر 10: 2-12 ولو 16: 18). لكن يستنتج من تعليم بولس جواز الانفصال بدون حرية الزواج لأسباب أخرى (1كو 7: 10-15).*

*وهذه الوصية تأمر بتمام الاحترام لعهود الزواج، والعدول عن كل مخالفة لها بالفكر والقول والفعل، وأن نحفظ قلوبنا وأجسادنا من كل نجاسة، وأن نجتنب كل ما يُفضي إلى ذلك من أحاديث الخلاعة أو المعاشرة المجونية ومطالعة الروايات العشقية والأغاني السفيهة والصور النجسة، وأن نختار عِشرة أصحاب العفة والحشمة، ونفضل الطاهرين على غيرهم.*

*وتنهى هذه الوصية عن الزنا والفسق والفحش الطبيعي وغير الطبيعي على جميع أنواعه.*

*14 - ما هي الوصية الثامنة، وبم تأمر، وعمَّ تنهى؟*

** الوصية الثامنة هي «لا تسرق» (خر 20: 15) وهي عماد المحافظة على حقوق الممتلكات، وحق تصرف الإنسان بماله وليس لآخر حق في ذلك. وأساس هذا الحق إرادة الخالق، وهي الضمانة الوحيدة للفرد وللجمهور، لأنه لو بُني على أساس آخر لكان متزعزعاً.*

*وأنواع التعدي على الوصية الثامنة كثيرة، وقد اكتنف الخطر العظيم مجتمعنا بسبب انتشار الخداع والسرقة على أنواعها بين الجمهور. لأنه إذا كانت الوصية تنهى عن تخصيص مال الغير لخدمتنا أو فائدتنا بطريقة تخالف الاستقامة أو العدل، وكان ذلك التخصيص سرقة في عيني الله، كانت السرقة أخطر تعدٍ على الوصايا العشر. وهذا التعدي لا ينحصر في السرقة المعروفة التي يستطيع الحاكم إظهارها والمعاقبة عليها، بل يشمل أموراً أخرى نذكرها الآن بالتفصيل وهي: *

*(1) جميع أنواع الخداع في المعاملات، مثل وصف شيء معروض للبيع بغير ما هو في الواقع. والأقبح من ذلك بيع شيء على أنه سليم صحيح وهو سقيم أو مزوّر.*

*(2) الاحتيال على الإنسان بناءً على جهله أو احتياجه، فإذا باع رجلٌ شيئاً يعلم أن قيمته أقل مما يحسبها المشتري، فذلك سرقة. وإذا عرف إنسان خسارة شركة مصرفية أو إفلاس جمعية تجارية، واغتنم هذه المعرفة فباع أسهمها لمن يجهلون حقيقة الأمر، فقد ارتكب السرقة، لأن «لا تسرق» نهيٌ عام عن أخذ مال الغير بطرق ملتوية. وكذلك كل أنواع الاحتيال لرفع أسعار بضائع التجارة أو خفضها، كإشاعة الأخبار الكاذبة التي من شأنها رفع السعر أو خفضه، وكشراء كل الإنتاج لرفع الثمن كما يقول سفر الأمثال «محتكر الحنطة يلعنه الشعب، والبركة على رأس البائع» (أم 11: 26). ومن هذا أيضاً انتهاز الفرصة عند احتياج الغير وطلب ثمن فاحش لما يكون مضطراً إليه.*

*(3) سلب أملاك الناس بناءً على مجرد خطأ شرعي فيما يثبت ملكيتهم لها، وقد ينشأ هذا الخطأ عن جهل، أو عن فقد الصك الشاهد على حقهم، بالغرق أو النار أو السرقة أو لسبب آخر. ومن يغتنم حدوث خطأ كهذا ليحرز مال الغير يخالف وصية «لا تسرق» أي لا تأخذ ما ليس لك في عيني الله. ومن هذا القبيل أيضاً المضاربة حيث ينتهز الذكي عدم انتباه الغافل ويسلب ماله بلا عوض. ولا نهاية لأنواع الحيل والمكر.*

*وهذه الوصية تأمر بالأمانة والاستقامة والعدل في كل الأعمال التجارية، فالواجب علينا أن نعطي كل ذي حقٍّ حقه في كل حين، وأن نجتهد في عملنا الخاص لنقوم بحاجاتنا وحاجات من لنا، بدون أن نثقل على غيرنا بسبب الكسل (2تس 3: 6-10). وأن نحافظ على حقوق غيرنا في ما يختص بالممتلكات، وأن نعتزل اختلاس شيء ليس لنا، وأن نسلك بالأمانة التامة في كل ما وُكل إلينا، وأن نعدل عن الربح بوسائط اغتصابية أو خداعية أو خارجة عن المألوف الجائز ومقتضى الإنسانية.*

*وهذه الوصية تنهى عن الربا الفاحش، وعن الشراء والبيع بالغش أو بموازين الغش ومكاييله، وعن إفساد الطعام بخلطه بمواد رخيصة أو ضارة، أو مساعدة الآخرين على السرقة أو قبول أموال مسروقة وتخبئتها، أو التجارة بالعبيد، أو اختلاس أملاك غيرنا أو أموالهم بالتحايل على القانون، أو رشوة القضاة وأرباب الحكم، أو تغيير حدود الممتلكات، أو الظلم أو الاختلاس في جمع الضرائب أو التهرُّب من دفعها، وكل تزوير في الحسابات المالية، وخيانة في مسؤولية الوكالة، وتحويل أملاكنا إلى يد الغير لنتخلّص من تأدية ديوننا، والتأخر عن رد ما قد أخذناه من غير حق، وعن عدم رد المستعار، والسرقة الأدبية، أي نشر ما لغيرنا من المؤلفات كأنها تأليفنا.*

*15 - ما هي الوصية التاسعة، وبم تأمر، وعمَّ تنهى؟*

** الوصية التاسعة هي «لا تشهد على قريبك شهادة زور» (خر 20: 16). وهي تنهى عن كل ما يخالف الصدق. وأقبح أنواع هذا الخطأ شهادة الزور على القريب. والوصية تشمل كل أنواع الغش والخداع والكذب.*

*والصدق من الأمور الواجبة في كل زمان، لأنه من صفات الله الصادق الأمين، وكل ما يخالفه أو يناقضه يناقض الطبيعة الإلهية نفسها. فالصدق أساس جميع الكمالات الإلهية.*

*وأما أنواع الخطأ التي تحرمها الوصية التاسعة فاثنان: *

*(1) الكذب على جميع أنواعه، وهو كل ما يخالف العدل والحق بهدف إفساد صيت القريب الحسن. وأقبح مثال للكذب شهادة الزور في المحاكم، وهو يتضمن الخبث والكذب والاستهزاء بالله. ولما كان هذا الذنب ينتهك حرمة الصيت والمال والحياة نفسها، وجب ألا نسكت عنه. ومن هذا النوع ذكر عيوب الناس في غيابهم، وهم لا يقدرون أن يدافعوا عن أنفسهم (وهي النميمة). ومن هذا النوع أيضاً الوشاية (لا 19: 16).*

*(2) كل ما يخالف نواميس الصدق. ويشمل الكذب على أنواعه، وهو الإخبار بغير الصحيح. وقد تقوم فيه الإشارة مقام الكلمة، مثلاً إذا سُئل شخص عن الطريق إلى مكان معلوم وأشار بيده إلى غيرها، فهذا كذب، كما لو أنه أضلَّ السائل بصريح اللفظ. ولكن قد يكون الإخبار بغير الصحيح عن جهل أو خطأ غير متعمَّد، وفي هذه الحالة لا يكون كذباً. ولذلك عرَّف بعضهم الكذب بأنه «الإخبار بالشيء على خلاف ما هو في الواقع، مع العلم به، وبقصد ونيَّة الخداع». وقيل إن الكذب لا يجوز أبداً حتى أن تضحية الإنسان بحياته هو أو غيره لأجل الحق أفضل جداً من شهادة الزور على الله. ولذلك لم ينكر الشهداء المسيح، ولم يتظاهروا بالإيمان بآلهة كاذبة ليخلّصوا حياتهم أو حياة إخوانهم، لأن وجوب كلام الصدق كان واضحاً في نظرهم.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2011)

*وقد قسم القديس أغسطينوس الكذب إلى ثمانية أنواع، لكن أكثرها لا يختلف عما سواه إلا من حيث الموضوع أو النتيجة. وقسم توما الأكويني الكذب إلى ثلاثة أنواع: الخبيث والخيري والهزلي: *

*(1) فالكذب الخبيث يشمل جميع أنواع الكذب التي تصدر من قلب رديء بغاية رديئة. ويدخل في هذا القسم «الحجز العقلي» وهو قول اشتهر به الآباء اليسوعيون الذين وضعوا ثلاث قواعد هي: (أ) تعود صفة العمل الأخلاقية إلى النيَّة فقط، فإذا كانت النية صالحة كان العمل صالحاً، ولو كان من الجرائم. ولكن نقول: لو أخذ العمل صفته الأخلاقية من النية لجاز القتل لأجل خير الكنيسة! (ب) «الأرجحية» بمعنى أنه إذا ترجح أن العمل حلال لا يكون هناك خطأٌ في ارتكابه، حتى لو اعتقد الفاعل أنه حرام. وعندهم أن العمل يكون حلالاً بالترجيح إذا وقع خلاف فيه بين رجال علم الأخلاق. (ج) يجوز أن يُقسِم الإنسان أنه لم يعمل ما قد عمله، بشرط الإضمار في نفسه (مع الإخفاء عن السامع) أنه مثلاً لم يعمله عشر سنين قبل الوقت الحاضر! وقِس على ذلك. ولكن واضح أن هذه القواعد الثلاث باطلة، لأنها تبيح الكذب الذي ينهى عنه ناموس الله.*

*(2) والقسم الثاني الكذب الخيري، وهو ما يُرتكب لأجل غاية صالحة، وأمثلته ما يُقال للمرضى تعزية أو تشجيعاً، وما يُقال في فحص الجنايات لكشف المجرم، وما يُقصَد به دفع الشر أو نوال الخير لأنفسنا أو لغيرنا. ولكن الكذب الحقيقي هو الإخبار بما هو غير صحيح بنية الخداع. فالمسيحي مثلاً الذي يسأله الحاكم الوثني إن كان مسيحياً، ملتزم أخلاقياً بالجواب الصادق أو بالسكوت. أما القول إن الكذب النافع خطأ عرضي فمبني على أن العمل بالنية. على أن الكتاب المقدس وضع القانون النهائي، وهو أن الدينونة عادلة على كل من «يفعل السيئات لكي تأتي الخيرات» (رو 3: 8).*

*16 - ما هي الوصية العاشرة، وبم تأمر، وعمَّ تنهى؟*

** هي «لا تشته بيت قريبك. لا تشته امرأة قريبك ولا عبده ولا أَمَته ولا ثوره ولا حماره، ولا شيئاً مما لقريبك» (خر 20: 17).*

*(1) النوع الأول من الشر الذي تنهى عنه هذه الوصية هو اشتهاء ما ليس لنا، خصوصاً ما للقريب. وهذا يعني القناعة والرضى بما أعطانا الله. وتنهانا الوصية عن التذمر والشكوى، وعن حسد الغير على حُسن أحوالهم أو كثرة أموالهم. غير أن الأمر بالقناعة لا يوجب الكسل، لأن الاجتهاد واجب في تحصيل خيرات هذه الدنيا واستعمال الوسائط الحلال لتحسين الأحوال.*

*وليس للقناعة أساس راسخ في العقل إلا التقوى، لأن التسليم للقضاء المحتوم ليس من باب الرضى، بل هو عدم مبالاة ويأس. ونحن نؤمن بإله حقيقي غير محدود في القدرة والحكمة والمحبة، وبأنه يعتني بكل المخلوقات وكل الحوادث، وبأنه يقضي بأعظم خير لكل شخص بمفرده ممن يتكلون عليه ويخضعون لإرادته. وهذا يرضينا بما أعطانا. وإذا تأملنا تعاليم المسيحية في هذه المسألة وعرفنا إن الذي يُجري هذا الحكم العام هو المسيح الذي دُفع إليه كل سلطان في السماء والأرض، عرفنا أن الذي يقسم نصيبنا هو الذي أحبنا وبذل نفسه عنا، وهو الذي يسهر على شعبه كما يسهر الراعي على قطيعه، حتى أنه لا تسقط شعرة من رؤوسنا بدون إذنه. وإذا نظرنا للمستقبل الأبدي الذي أعدَّه لنا عرفنا أن أحزان هذه الحياة لا تُقاس بالمجد الذي سوف يُستعلن فينا، وأن خفّة ضيقتنا الوقتية تنشئ لنا ثقل مجد أبدياً، فترتفع قناعتنا إلى سلام يفوق كل عقل، بل إلى فرح مملوء بالمجد. وكل ذلك ظاهر في تاريخ شعب الله. قال بولس الرسول «تعلّمتُ أن أكون مكتفياً بما أنا فيه» (في 4: 11). وقال أيضاً «أُسرّ بالضعفات والشتائم والضرورات والاضطهادات والضيقات لأجل المسيح» (2كو 12: 10). وهذا هو اختبار آلاف المؤمنين في كل العصور. فخيرٌ للإنسان أن يكون مثل لعازر من أن يكون كالرجل الغني (لو 16: 19-31).*

*(2) النوع الثاني من الشر الذي تنهى عنه هذه الوصية هو الحسد، وهو اشتهاء ما ليس عندنا، كما أنه يتضمن الأسف على تمتع الغير بما حُرمنا نحن منه، والشعور بالبغض لمن هم أفضل منّا حالاً، واشتهاء نزع ما يتميّزون به عنا. وهذا يسبب عذاب النفس وضياع كل ما فيها من السلام. ولهذه الخطية درجات كثيرة، تبدأ من السرور عند وقوع المصائب بالغير، أو اشتهاء حلول الشر بهم، أو نزولهم إلى حالة مساويةٍ لحالنا، وتنتهي إلى بُغض السعداء بسبب سعادتهم، والعزم على أذاهم إذا أمكن. قال أحد الفلاسفة «يسرُّ كل إنسان باطناً بمصائب الناس ولو كانوا من أعز أصدقائه!». ولما كان الحسد منافياً للمحبة، كان أكثر الخطايا مخالفة لطبيعة الله.*

*(3) النوع الثالث الذي تنهى عنه هذه الوصية هو شدة محبة المال. والشخص الذي يجعل حب المال هدفه الأول يصير طماعاً، قال فيه الرسول إن الاشتهاء أصل كل الشرور، لأن الطمع يؤدي للدناءة والغش والخداع، حتى القتل! ويتعرض المشتهي لخطرٍ دائم. قال الكتاب في محب المال: (أ) إنه لا يقدر أن يدخل السماء (1كو 6: 10). (ب) إنه عابد الأوثان (أف 5: 5) فالمال إلهه. (ج) إن الله يكرهه (مز 10: 30).*

*ومن فوائد هذه الوصية أنها كانت الواسطة التي ساقت بولس الرسول إلى معرفة الخطية، فقال «لم أعرف الشهوة لو لم يقل الناموس: لا تشته» (رو 7:7) فإن أكثر الوصايا الأخرى تنهى عن أعمال ظاهرة، وأما هذه فتحرم حالةً داخليةً قلبية. ويتضح منها أن الطاعة الخارجية لا تقوم بما يطلبه الناموس، وأن الله ينظر إلى القلب، ويمدح أو يذم ما انطوت عليه النفس من المشاعر والأهداف، وأن الإنسان قد يكون فريسياً نقياً في الظاهر، ولكنه كالقبر المبيَّض المملوء عظام أموات وكل نجاسة.*

*ويواجهنا سؤال: هل الشهوة خطية؟ ونعني بالشهوة ميل الإنسان بطبعه إلى الخطية، حتى إن كان متجدِّداً. قال بولس «لم أعرف الخطية إلا بالناموس، فإني لم أعرف الشهوة لو لم يقُل الناموس لا تشته» (رو 7:7) وهذا يعني أن الشهوة تقود إلى الخطية. والوصية تنهى عن الشهوة، وهي ممنوعة في القلب وإن لم تتحول عملاً. وعلى ذلك يكون نهي هذه الوصية يشمل أشواق القلب السرية التي تسبق أعمال الإرادة وتستقل عنها. فالخطية التي كشفها بولس في قلبه بواسطة هذه الوصية لم تكن خطية ظاهرة مرتكبَة، بل خطية الاشتهاء لما هو محرَّم.*

*وهذه الوصية تأمر بالاقتناع بحالنا بدون التعدي على حقوق القريب ومقتنياته، وبدون حسد، بل بأن نعزز شرفه وسعادته وسلامته وجميع أحواله الحسنة وأملاكه الشرعية.*

*17 - ماذا يجب أن يكون شعورنا عند مطالعة شريعة الله الأخلاقية؟*

** يجب أن يكون شعور التواضع، لأننا نسمع مجد الله الأخلاقي وقداسته واتساع سلطان شريعته التي تكشف أعماق القلب، وتحكم على كل الخطايا السرية كما تحكم على الظاهرة، وتطلب الخضوع الكامل لإرادته، وكل الاجتهاد في القيام بمطالبه. ولا يمكن أن نقوم بمطالب الشريعة كما ينبغي في هذه الحياة، فإن رجاء التبرير بالناموس متعذرٌ بل مستحيل. فيجب أن نشكر الله على نيابة المسيح عنا في إتمام تلك الشريعة، واحتماله القصاص الذي أوجبته علينا، فإنه بذلك أعدَّ لنا براً كاملاً نتبرر به مجاناً «لأن غاية الناموس هي المسيح للبر لكل من يؤمن» (رو 10: 4) «لأنه كما بمعصية الإنسان الواحد جُعل الكثيرون خطاةً، هكذا أيضاً بإطاعة الواحد سيُجعَل الكثيرون أبراراً» (رو 5: 19).*

*18 - ما هي علاقة المسيحي المؤمن بشريعة الله؟*

** هي أن تلك الشريعة لم تزل قانون حياته الصالحة. على أن تبريره وخلاصه ليسا بها، بل بالنعمة. وعلاقة المؤمن في العهد المسيحي بتلك الشريعة قائمة بصفتين مهمتين، وهما الحرية وطاعة المحبة. فكل مسيحي بالحق تحرّر بناموس روح الحياة في المسيح يسوع من ناموس الخطية والموت (رو 8: 2). وهو يقدر بقوة روح الحياة أن يطيع، لأنه يساعده ليصير (وهو تحت الناموس الأخلاقي) تحت ناموس الحرية (يع 1: 25). فهو يجتهد أن يعمل مطالب الله من تلقاء نفسه وبحريته، لمجد الله، حتى يكون روح طاعته هذه بالمحبة والرغبة القلبية إكراماً للرب وحباً له ولشريعته. وتلك المحبة هي غاية ما يقصده الناموس في الإنسان «تحب الرب إلهك من كل قلبك ومن كل نفسك ومن كل فكرك، وتحب قريبك كنفسك. بهاتين الوصيتين يتعلق الناموس كله والأنبياء» (مت 22: 37-40) «فالمحبة هي تكميل الناموس» (رو 13: 10). فإذا وُجدت المحبة في قلب الإنسان، تعمل باجتهاد وغيرة لتكميل الشريعة الإلهية، ولا تكتفي بالطاعة الخارجية بل تطلب الطاعة القلبية الخالصة.*

*19 - ماذا قال المسيح ورسله في أحكام الوصايا العشر الأخلاقية؟*

** أثبت المسيح والرسل تلك الأحكام ووسعوا دائرتها لتشمل كل الواجبات التي يلتزم بها الإنسان في العهد المسيحي، ولاسيما الواجبات للمسيح باعتباره نبياً وكاهناً وملكاً. وإذا أردنا تكميل شريعة الواجبات الأخلاقية للمؤمن من بعد تجسد المسيح وكفارته وإقامة الكنيسة المسيحية وإرسال الروح القدس، فعلينا أن ننظر إلى أقوال المسيح ورسله في تلك الواجبات، فلا نرى فيها اختلافاً مع المعاني الروحية للوصايا العشر. بل نراها توسّع دائرة الوصايا العشر لتشمل الواجبات الأخلاقية الناشئة عن عمل الفداء وإقامة الديانة المسيحية والكنيسة المنظورة. وتنحصر هذه الواجبات في قسمين: *

*(1) ما يختص بالمسيحي باعتباره مؤمناً، بغضّ النظر عن علاقته بالكنيسة وبالعالم: أي الواجبات الشخصية، فيشمل أموراً مختلفة نذكر منها: (أ) الواجبات المتعلقة بالرجوع إلى الله، كالتوبة والإيمان والتسليم لسلطان المسيح واحترام تعاليمه وطاعة أوامره، وقبوله معلماً وفادياً وملكاً (مت 3: 8 وغل 5: 22). (ب) الواجبات المتعلقة بأهداف القلب المتجدِّد، كطلب مجد الله في كل أعمالنا، والاجتهاد في إرضائه، والحياة المخصَّصة لخدمة المسيح، كما قال الرسول «لأن لي الحياة هي المسيح» (في 1: 21) وإنكار الذات في سبيل إتمام ذلك (لو 9: 23) والاقتداء بالمسيح «اتبعني أنت» (يو 21: 22). وطلب كمال أفكارنا وأقوالنا وأعمالنا (مت 5: 48 و1يو 2: 1 و3: 7 ورو 8: 4 و2كو 7: 1 وفي 2: 15 و3: 12، 13). (ج) الواجبات المتعلقة بمحاربة الشيطان وتجاربه، ومن ذلك الاجتهاد في خلع الإنسان العتيق ولبس الجديد (كو 3: 9، 10) وإبادة أعمال الجسد وإحياء ثمار الروح (غل 5: 17-23) والسلوك بالروح لئلا نكمل شهوة الجسد، وبذل الجهد في مقاومة التجارب المتنوعة داخلية أو خارجية، ورفض غرور العالم وسلطان رئيسه. وتتم هذه المحاربة بالمقاومة الشديدة للشيطان وجميع جنوده (أف 6: 12) وبصلب أنفسنا مع المسيح وإماتة شهواتنا الجسدية (كو 3: 5 وتي 2: 11، 12) وضبط أنفسنا فكراً وفعلاً لئلا نُحزن الروح القدس (أف 4: 30 و1تس 5: 19) والسهر الدائم بالصلاة لنكون مستعدين دائماً (مت 26: 40، 41 و1بط 4: 7) وأن نداوم على كل ذلك بجراءة وصبر ووداعة ورجاء إلى النهاية (1كو 16: 13 وأف 6: 10 ويع 1: 4 ورو 12: 12 وفي 4: 8). (د) الواجبات المتعلقة بخدمة المسيح ومنها إكرامه باعتبار أنه سيدنا، وعمل كل شيء باسمه (يو 13: 13 وكو 3: 17) والشعور باحتياجات إخوتنا الذين مات المسيح لأجلهم وأمرنا أن نهتم بمصالحهم الروحية والجسدية بكل أمانة ومحبة وإنكار ذات وتواضع وغيرة (يو 12: 26 و13: 15 ورو 12: 3 وفي 12: 20، 21 وتي 2: 10 و1كو 9: 17 و6: 20 و2تي 2: 21 ولو 19: 13). (هـ) الواجبات المتعلقة بالعبادة الدينية والتسبيح والصلاة، وهي تتضمن تقديم أنفسنا وأجسادنا ذبيحة حية للرب، وتقديم العبادة له بكل وقار قلبي بالتسابيح والتشكرات والتضرعات الجمهورية والعائلية والفردية، لخلاص أنفسنا وخلاص غيرنا، والتأمل في حقه وطلب الاقتراب إليه والاتحاد به (رو 12: 1 ومز 150: 1، 2 و2كو 9: 15 و1تس 5: 18 ولو 18: 1 وأف 6: 18 وفي 4: 6 ومت 6: ، 9 ومز 19: 14).*

*(2) أما القسم الثاني فهو الواجبات التي تختص بالمسيحي في علاقته بالكنيسة والعالم: ويشمل: (أ) الواجبات المتعلقة بالعضوية الكنسيَّة، بالانضمام إلى شركة الكنيسة وطاعتها في كل ما يوافق نصوص الكتاب، وحضور اجتماعاتها الأخوية، ومعاشرة الإخوة في الرب باللطف الأخوي، ومساعدتهم في ضيقاتهم وتعزيتهم في أحزانهم ومساعدتهم على أثقالهم (لو 22: 19 و1كو 11: 25 وعب 10: 25 و13: 17 وكو 3: 16 وغل 6: 2 و2كو 6: 14-18) وأن يكون الإنسان خادماً غيوراً للمسيح في نشر بشرى الخلاص وإتمام واجباته في الأعمال الخيرية ومساعدة جميع المشروعات الكنسية لعمل الخير وبنيان النفوس في التقوى (1كو 13 ورو 14: 7 وفي 2: 5، 13، 21 وأف 4: 15، 16). (ب) الواجبات المتعلقة بالزيجة والعائلة، فتكون الزيجة بين رجل واحد وامرأة واحدة بكل طهارة ومحبة (مت 19: 6 ومر 10: 6-8 وأف 5: 22، 25) وأن تكون تربية الأولاد بمخافة الرب، في تعليمهم واجباتهم الدينية وإرشادهم باللطف والمحبة وتربيتهم لخدمة الرب بكل أمانة (1تي 5: 8 وأف 6: 1، 4) وأن يكون التعامل في البيت بلياقة متبادلة بين السادة والخدام (كو 4: 1 وتي 2: 9، 10). (ج) الواجبات المتعلقة بالأعمال التجارية، ومنها أن نحفظ الوصية الثامنة «لا تسرق» بكمال معناها، وأن نجتهد في كل عمل نقوم به، غير متكاسلين (خر 20: 15 ورو 12: 11 وأف 4: 28 و2تس 3: 10). (د) الواجبات الإنسانية من السعي في نفع الجميع، ومعاشرتهم باللطف واللياقة والصبر وطول الأناة، والشفقة على الفقراء والمساكين والإحسان إليهم، والتصرف دائماً مع الكل بالعدل والإنصاف والصدق والإخلاص والاستقامة والصفح (رو 13: 8 و1بط 2: 17 و3: 8 ومت 5: 43، 48 و1يو 3: 16 ومت 7: 12). وخلاصة كل ذلك في ما يُسمى بالقانون الذهبي «كل ما تريدون أن يفعل الناس بكم افعلوا هكذا أنتم أيضاً بهم» (مت 7: 12). (هـ) الواجبات المتعلقة بعلاقتنا بالحاكم المدني، ومن ذلك أن نكرمه ونطيعه ونعطي ما لقيصر لقيصر (مت 22: 21) وأن نطلب خير الوطن وارتقاءه في كل الروحيات والماديات.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2011)

*الفصل الخامس والأربعون*​ *الكنيسة وفرائضها*​ *[FONT=&quot]1 - ما هو هدف المسيحية، وما هي الواسطة المنظورة لإدراك ذلك الهدف؟*

*[FONT=&quot]* تهدف المسيحية لخلاص الإنسان نفساً وجسداً من حكم الشريعة الإلهية، ومن سلطة الخطية ومحبته لها، فتجعله يحيا حياة مقدسة تنتهي بالحياة الأبدية السماوية. ويتم هذا الخلاص في الأفراد: (أ) بتجديد القلوب وإيقاظ النفس إلى حياة الإيمان والطاعة، ثم (ب) للجماعات وللبشر إجمالاً. ومن نتائجه إصلاح أحوال العالم وإرجاع الحق والعدل والإنصاف إلى حياة البشر عموماً. فهدف المسيحية الأول إصلاح الفرد، وهدفها الثاني إصلاح البشر في كل التصرفات والأعمال والعلاقات. فليست غايته إصلاح أفرادٍ من البشر فقط بل إصلاح البشر بالإجمال، وترجيع العالم في كل أحوال الحياة إلى حال القداسة والغبطة.*

*[FONT=&quot]وتتم هذه الأهداف بالتجسد وعمل الفداء وفعل الروح القدس في تخصيص فوائد الفداء للمؤمنين. أما الواسطة المنظورة لإجراء كل ذلك فهي كنيسة الله التي أقامها بين البشر لتعلن الإنجيل للناس، وتُحيي الإيمان به في قلوبهم وعقولهم. ومُنشئها هو المسيح، وهي مؤسَّسة عليه وعلى كلمته، وهي تستمدّ حياتها وقدرتها الروحية ونجاحها من روح الله الذي يحل في قلوب أعضائها. وهي مدعوَّة ومعيَّنة من الله لتتمّم هذه الغاية السامية، التي هي مسؤولية كل أعضائها. ولكل واحدٍ من هؤلاء الأعضاء عمل خاص في إتمام الغاية العامة. وقد سُمّي هذا البحث في الكنيسة وفرائضها ونظامها وعلاقتها بالعالم، وعملها الخاص في بنيان ملكوت المسيح بالإكليزيولوجيا (أي الكلام في الكنيسة) وهو قسم من أقسام علم اللاهوت الكبرى.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]2 - ما هي الكنيسة؟*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]* الكنيسة ترجمة كلمة يونانية وردت في العهد الجديد أول الأمر لتشير إلى جمهورٍ من المؤمنين بالمسيح مجتمعين للعبادة والصلاة في مكان واحد. ثم استُعملت بعد زيادة عدد المسيحيين وانتشارهم لثلاثة معان: *[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot](1) الجماعة المحلية، وهم جماعة المؤمنين المجتمعين في مكان واحد للعبادة. ومن أمثال ذلك الكنيسة التي في رومية وكولوسي وبيت فليمون (رو 16: 5 وكو 4: 15 وفل 2).*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot](2) مجموعة كنائس في منطقة واحدة متجاورة، ككنائس غلاطية أو آسيا (أع 9: 31 و1كو 16: 1، 19). وكان ينشأ مع امتداد المسيحية في مدينة واحدة عدة كنائس، كما في أنطاكية وأفسس وأورشليم، وسُميت كلها «الكنيسة في أنطاكية» أو «في أفسس» أو «في أورشليم» (أع 15: 4).*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot](3) جميع كنائس العالم، أو جميع المؤمنين الذين تجددوا بالروح القدس، واتخذوا المسيح رباً ومعلماً ومخلصاً وملكاً في كل مكان (1كو 12: 28 وفي 3: 6 وأف 5: 25 و1تي 3: 15). فلما انضمت للمسيحية جموع كثيرة، تألفت الكنيسة من فريقين، أحدهما المؤمنون الحقيقيون، والآخر المعترفون بالإيمان المسيحي اعترافاً خارجياً فقط. فميّزوا بينهما باستعمال تعبير «الكنيسة المنظورة» و«الكنيسة غير المنظورة». وأرادوا بالأولى كل جماعة المعترفين بالمسيح، سواء اقترن اعترافهم بالإيمان القلبي أم لا، وأرادوا بالثانية المتجددين أهل الإيمان الحي والرجاء الوطيد للخلاص في المسيح.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]فيصح إطلاق «الكنيسة» على جميع المتجددين في كل زمان ومكان في السماء وعلى الأرض. لكن هناك فرقاً في الأرض بين الجماعة المنظورة والجماعة غير المنظورة. وهناك تمييز بين كل جماعة من هؤلاء قامت بنفسها في مكان واحد أو اعتادت الاجتماع في بناء خاص لإقامة العبادة. وقد دُعيت الكنيسة في العهد الجديد بألقاب متنوعة، منها «بيت روحي» (1بط 2: 5) و«بيت الله» (1تي 3: 15) و«هيكل الله وهيكل الروح القدس» (1كو 3: 15، 16) و«المدينة المقدسة» (رو 21: 2) و«جسم المسيح» (أف 5: 30) و«جسد المسيح» (1كو 12: 27) و«عروس المسيح» (أف 5: 31، 32) و«ملء الذي يملأ الكل في الكل» (أف 1: 23) و«عمود الحق وقاعدته» (1تي 3: 15) و«ملح الأرض، ونور العالم» (مت 5: 13، 14).*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]وتكوّنت هذه الكنيسة من جماعتين: جماعة يهودية وجماعة مسيحية. وأصل المسيحية هو حلول الروح القدس في قلوب المؤمنين يوم الخمسين بعد صعود المسيح بمدة وجيزة. وهكذا أُقيمت الكنيسة المسيحية.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]3 - ما هي حال الكنيسة على الأرض؟*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]* كنيسة المسيح مقدسة، لكنها ليست خالية من النقائص والشوائب. وتشبه حالتها حالة النفس المتجددة، فإنها مقدسة من جهةٍ، ومن جهةٍ أخرى هي غير كاملة التقديس. وعند الكنيسة وسائط روحية لتغلب العالم ولتُرجع البشر للمسيحية. لكنها ضعيفة ومحاطة بأعداء يطلبون ملاشاتها. وهي تتمم وظيفتها على الأرض بمحاربتها الشديدة للشر، ومناداتها بالحق، وتنظيم الاجتماعات لتنشر التعاليم الإلهية ولتبني التقوى، وبالمشروعات الخيرية التقوية بأمل الغلبة رويداً رويداً على جنود مقاوميها بمساعدة الروح القدس، وحضور المسيح معها، ووعده الثابت بأنها ستفوز بالنصرة الكاملة.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]4 - هل لهذه الكنيسة نظام خارجي منظور، وما هو؟*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]* اشتهرت في تاريخ الكنيسة أربعة مذاهب في النظام الخارجي وهي: النظام التقليدي، والنظام الأسقفي، والنظام الاستقلالي، والنظام النيابي أو الجمهوري.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot](1) يؤمن أصحاب المذهب التقليدي أن الكنيسة واحدة، لها نظام واحد منظور، رأسها الأرضي البابا وهو نائب المسيح، وفي النظام الكاثوليكي هو خليفة بطرس الأسقف الأول في روما الذي كان رئيساً على غيره من الرسل. والموظفون في الكنيسة هم البطاركة والأساقفة (أي المطارنة) وسائر رجال الدين. ولهؤلاء حقوق فائقة وسلطان عظيم. ويعتقد التقليديون أن أعضاء الكنيسة الحقيقيين هم فقط ضمن دائرة نظامهم. ويعتقد الإنجيليون أن المسيح لم يَقْصُر ذلك السلطان الفائق على بطرس، لأن باقي الرسل كانوا من أساس الكنيسة (أف 2: 20 ورؤ 21: 14) وكانت مشورة يعقوب مساوية لقول بطرس (أع 15: 7-30) وكذلك وبخ بولس بطرس (غل 2: 11) ودعا بطرس نفسه الشيخ رفيق الشيوخ لا رئيسهم (1بط 5: 1). والادِّعاء بالخلافة الرسولية يخلو من البرهان (انظر فصل 5 س 21).*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot](2) ويعتقد أهل النظام الأسقفي أن الكنيسة جماعة تحت رئاسة الأساقفة والقسوس والشمامسة. وأساقفتهم هم خلفاء الرسل، ولهم قوات رسولية، وقد تسلسلوا من الرسل بسلسلة الرسامة الكنسيّة. ولا يتوظف عندهم إلا الذي رُسم عن يد أساقفتهم بالرسامة القانونية، ولذلك لا يعتبرون رسامة القسوس في الكنائس الأخرى رسامة حقيقية، بدعوى أنهم لم يُرسموا عن يد الأساقفة في الكنيسة الأسقفية. وهم يؤمنون أن الكنيسة والأساقفة مع سائر القسوس والشمامسة هم أصحاب السلطة، وليس للشعب حقوق في سياسة الكنيسة. وقالوا إن نظامهم مؤسس على الكتاب المقدس. غير أن البراهين على ذلك ليست كافية، لأنه لا يوجد دليل كتابي على أن الأسقف أعظم من القسيس وظيفةً وسلطة، بل يتضح منه أن الأسقف هو القسيس، وأنه لم يكن هناك فرق بينهما في المقام في أزمنة الرسل (قارن أع 20: 17 مع 28 وتي 1: 5 مع 7 و1بط 5: 1 مع 2). وقد ظهر هذا التمييز في القرون التالية للعصر الرسولي، وأخذ ينمو ويزيد. على أن الفكر الأسقفي تغيّر كثيراً، وأخذ الأسقفيون ينظرون إلى نظامهم نظر الاستحسان والتفضيل، دون أن يعتبروه النظام الوحيد للكنيسة، فحسبوا القسوس والمؤمنين الخارجين عن نظامهم إخوةً لهم في المسيح.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot](3) ويعتقد أهل النظام الاستقلالي أن كل كنيسة محلية مستقلة في نظامها، قائمة بنفسها، تختار موظفيها أي القسيس والشمامسة لا غير، وتقوم بأمورها، وتُجري تأديباتها بالاستقلال التام. على أن بعض الاستقلاليين استحسنوا المشاركة بين بعض الكنائس في التدبير والمشورة للنظر في المسائل التعليمية والإدارة الكنسيّة. ولو أنهم لا يلتزمون بسلطان أحكام المجمع الذي يلتئم لذلك، ويحسبون قراراته على سبيل النصيحة الأخوية فقط. وقد استحسن هذا النظام جمهور من الإنجيليين لأنهم وجدوه موافقاً لإنماء الكنيسة في الفضائل، وفي ما هو لخيرها. غير أن استقلال كل كنيسة عن غيرها أدَّى أحياناً إلى الفوضى في أمور التعليم والتأديب.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot](4) والنظام الرابع هو النيابي أو الجمهوري، وفيه تقوم كل كنيسة محلية بذاتها، ولكن لها علاقة بمجلس كنسي يُدعى «المجمع المشيخي» الذي له بدوره علاقة بمجمع أعلى يدعى «السنودس» وله علاقة بمجمع أعلى يُدعى «المحفل العام» وهو مركز السلطة البشرية الأعلى في الكنيسة. ولأعضاء كل كنيسة حق انتخاب مجلس لها من الشيوخ والشمامسة ينوب عن الكنيسة بالإجمال لإجراء أعمالها والنظر في مصالحها والسؤال عن طهارتها وخيرها. ولهذا المجلس أن ينتخب من أعضائها من ينوب عن تلك الكنيسة مع قسيسها في المجمع المشيخي. وللمجمع حق انتخاب من ينوب عنه في السنودس والمحفل العام. والمجلس في كل كنيسة مع القسيس هم نواب الكنيسة للنظر في إدارتها والسهر على مصالحها وإجراء تأديبها عند الحاجة. وبهذه الواسطة يتسهَّل النظر في المسائل والمشاكل بدون طرحها على كل أعضاء الكنيسة. ولكن ليس للمجلس سلطان إلا لأنه مختار من الكنيسة كلها لينوب عن الأعضاء. وإذا لم يتمم وكالته بأمانة فهو مسؤول أولاً أمام الكنيسة، وثانياً أمام المجمع المشيخي. وهذا النظام يجعل جماعة من الأتقياء والمتقدمين في المعرفة والخبرة وكلاء تحت المسؤولية في أعمال الكنيسة المختلفة، وتدبيرها بما يليق من الاعتناء والحكمة واللطف، ولكن بسلطان مقيَّد يرجع إلى كل أعضاء الكنيسة الذين انتُخبوا ذلك المجلس نواباً لهم في هذه الأمور. وعلى فرض أن المجلس في كنيسة ما لم يُجرِ الحق في أمر التأديب أو فض المشاكل، فلكل من يحسب نفسه مظلوماً حق استئناف دعواه إلى المجمع المشيخي. وكذلك له حق الاستئناف إلى السنودس والمحفل العام، وهكذا يقدر كل فردٍ في الكنيسة أن ينال حقه، فتحفظ الكنيسة طهارتها وحقوقها باستخدام حكمة أهل المعرفة والخبرة والتقوى، بطريقة منظمة في كل ما يتعلق بخيرها وبنيانها. وبذلك نتخلّص من صعوبة أن ينظر كل أعضاء الكنيسة في كل المسائل، كما ننتفع بالسلطة البشرية المسؤولة عن سلامة الكنيسة.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]5 - هل في الكنيسة وظائف، وما هي؟*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]* عيّن المسيح رأس الكنيسة وظائف في كنيسته، بعضها وقتي وبعضها دائم. فالوظيفة الوقتية هي وظيفة الأنبياء والرسل، وليس لها وجود في الكنيسة الآن. والوظائف الدائمة بموجب النظام النيابي المار ذكره ثلاث، وهي ما تقوم بالتعليم والإدارة والخدمة، وهي: *[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot](1) وظيفة التعليم: وللشخص الذي يشغلها أسماء مختلفة، منها قسيس، وأسقف، وشيخ، وناظر، وخادم، وراعٍ، ووكيل سرائر الله (أع 14: 23 و20: 17، 28 و1كو 4: 1 وفي 1:1 و1تي 5: 1، 19 وتي 1: 5 ويع 5: 14 و1بط 5: 1-5). والخدمة المطلوبة منه هي أن يكرز ويعلّم حق الإنجيل لينير الخطاة ويحثّهم على التوبة وبنيان المؤمنين في المعرفة والفضائل، وأن يفسر كتاب الله، ويحامي عن الحق، ويقاوم الضلال. كما أن عليه أيضاً أن يعرف أحوال الرعية ويسهر عليها ويعزيها وينشطها ويرشدها بالأحاديث الشخصية والزيارات الأخوية، ويمارس سرَّي المعمودية والعشاء الرباني، ويقوم بالخدمة المناسبة وقت إجرائهما، ووقت الزواج والمرض والموت.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot](2) وظيفة الإدارة: ويُدعى المتوظفون بها «شيوخاً مدبِّرين» و«المدبرين» و«قوات» (1تي 5: 17 ورو 12: 8 و1كو 12: 28).ولهؤلاء الشيوخ المدبرين أن يشاركوا القسوس في سياسة الكنيسة، وأن يراقبوا أحوال الكنيسة الجسدية والروحية، ويفحصوا طالبي الانضمام إلى عضوية الكنيسة ويحكموا بقبولهم أو رفضهم، وأن يُجروا تأديبات الكنيسة عند الحاجة، ويحافظوا على طهارتها على الدوام. وقد استعمل الكتاب ألقاباً أخرى تشير على الأرجح إلى القسوس والمدبرين معاً، ومن ذلك قول الرسول «الذين يتعبون بينكم ويدبرونكم في الرب وينذرونكم» وقوله «اذكروا مرشديكم» و«أطيعوا مرشديكم» و«سلموا على جميع مرشديكم» (1تس 5: 12 وعب 13: 7، 17، 24). وفي كل هذه الأماكن يفيد الأصل اليوناني معنى الإدارة مع الإرشاد.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot](3) وظيفة الخدمة: ويُدعى الموظفون فيها الشمامسة (1تي 3: 8-13 وفي 1:1 وأع 6: 1-6). وخدمة الشمامسة ليست التعليم ولا الإدارة، بل قبول عطايا الكنيسة وتوزيعها على الفقراء، وعمل الخير، وخدمة الكنيسة في أمور جسدية زمنية كوكلاء على أحوال الكنيسة الخارجية.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]وفي هذه الوظائف الثلاث ما يكفي لبنيان الكنيسة وإدارتها وخدمتها. وأهم هذه الوظائف الثلاث الوظيفة التعليمية. ويقوم بها من يدعوه الروح القدس، ومن تنتخبه الكنيسة المحلية، التي توافق بانتخابها له على دعوته الإلهية. وينتخب كل أعضاء الكنيسة المحلية جميع من يقومون بهذه الوظائف. ويبقى كل منهم في وظيفته مدة معينة بحسب نظام تلك الكنيسة، وفي نهايتها إما أن يُنتخب مرة أخرى، أو يُنتخب غيره لتلك الوظيفة. لكن ليس من عادة الكنيسة أن تعيّن مدةً معلومة لخدمة القسيس المُنتخَب. ولكن لا يوجد مانع من ذلك إذا جرى باتفاق الشعب والقسيس. وليس لأحدٍ من موظفي الكنيسة أدنى سلطان خارج عن حقوقه كما حددها كتاب الله، بل يليق بكل موظف في الكنيسة أن يقوم مقام الخادم للمسيح وللكنيسة، كما قال المسيح «أنا بينكم كالذي يخدم» (لو 22: 27).*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]6 - هل لكنيسة المسيح فرائض مختصة بها؟*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]* نعم، وتُسمى غالباً وسائط النعمة وهي: *[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot](1) الكتاب المقدس وهو كلمة الله التي تنشرها الكنيسة في العالم، وتكرز بها لتبني القديسين.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot](2) المعمودية.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot](3) العشاء الرباني.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot](4) الصلاة.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]7 - ما هو عمل الكلمة؟*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]* الكتاب المقدس هو مجموع الأسفار المنزلة التي تحوي كلمة الله المكتوبة، وهي الواسطة العظمى التي يستعملها الروح القدس ليعلّم العالم الحق المُعلَن. وهدف الكنيسة الأول هو أن تعلّم البشر كلمة حق الإنجيل، وتحثّهم على قبولها وطاعتها لبنيانهم في الفضائل. وهي لذلك تقيم اجتماعات جمهورية للعبادة بقراءة الكتاب والصلاة والترانيم الروحية والكرازة بالحق. ويرافق هذا كله قوة الروح القدس الذي يجعل الحق فعالاً مؤثراً في قلوب الناس، وحثّاً مقنِعاً للخطاة. وللكرازة بالكلمة فعل عظيم وأهمية كبرى في امتداد ملكوت المسيح على الأرض. وللعبادة والصلاة والترنيم تأثير عظيم في تربية فضائل التقوى.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]8 - ما هي أسرار الكنيسة؟*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]* أسرار الكنيسة اثنان فقط، وهما المعمودية والعشاء الرباني.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]9 - ما هي المعمودية؟*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]* هي سر من أسرار الديانة المسيحية، وُضع في الغسل بالماء باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس، علامةً وختماً لتطعيمنا في المسيح، ونوالنا فوائد عهد النعمة، وتعهُّدنا أن نكون للرب. وقد وضع المسيح هذا السر، ولذلك يجب أن يبقى في كنيسته إلى منتهى العالم، فقد قال «اذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم، وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس» (مت 28: 19). وقال بطرس «توبوا وليعتمد كل واحد منكم على اسم يسوع المسيح» (أع 2: 38). وقد جرت المعمودية في الكنيسة منذ أيام المسيح إلى يومنا هذا (رو 6: 3-5 وكو 2: 11، 12). وقد أكرم المسيح المعمودية لما عمده يوحنا (مت 3: 13-17). ومعمودية يوحنا كانت للتوبة والتطهير استعداداً لمجيء المسيح (أع 19: 4) وهي تشبه المعمودية المسيحية وتشير إليها، فإنها لم تكن كمعمودية الدخلاء المعروفة عند اليهود (على ما يرجح) بل هي رسمٌ جديد لغاية خاصة، فكانت بناءً على الإيمان بالمسيح الآتي، مقترنة بالتوبة عن الخطية (لو 3:3، 16 وأع 19: 4). وقد عمّد يوحنا المعترفين بإيمانهم بالمخلّص الآتي. ونحن نُعمد المعترفين بإيمانهم بالمخلص الذي قد أتى.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]10 - ما هو هدف المعمودية؟*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]* هدفها إدخال المعمَّد إلى الكنيسة الظاهرة، وهي مع ذلك رمزٌ وختم لعهد النعمة، وإشارةٌ إلى تطعيم المعمَّد في المسيح وتجديده ومغفرة خطاياه وتسليم نفسه لله بيسوع المسيح ليسلك في جِدَّة الحياة. وهذا السر رمز وإشارة وختم. فهو إشارة إلى حقيقة، ولكنه ليس الحقيقة عينها، فالمعمودية علامة خارجية على حقيقة داخلية،هي فعل النعمة الإلهية في قلب المعمَّد الذي سبق المعمودية.  فإذا تمَّت النعمة الداخلية يجب أن تتم الحقيقة الخارجية، وهي المعمودية بالماء. ومعمودية الأطفال ومعمودية البالغين سواء في ذلك، لأن كليهما علامة تشير إلى حقيقة جوهرية مستقلة عنها قد جرت قبلها. وتقوم تلك الحقيقة في معمودية الأطفال في أنهم أعضاء حقيقيون في كنيسة المسيح المنظورة بناءً على ولادتهم ضمن حضن الكنيسة من آباء هم أنفسهم من أعضاء الكنيسة المنظورة، وقد اعتمدوا بمعموديتها. وتلك الحقيقة المشار إليها في معمودية البالغين هي تجديدهم بالروح القدس واتحادهم بالمسيح بالإيمان، ودخولهم الكنيسة بإتمامهم الشروط الروحية في ذلك، وتكون المعمودية هي العلامة الخارجية لذلك. فمعمودية الأطفال مؤسّسة على عضويتهم في الكنيسة المنظورة لا على تجديدهم بالولادة الروحية، بينما معمودية البالغين مبنيّة على عضويتهم بواسطة التجديد والإيمان الحي في ذات الكنيسة وإقرارهم بذلك جهاراً (أع 2: 41، 47). وتشير المعمودية إشارة خارجية إلى خمسة أمور، هي: دخول الأطفال والبالغين علانية في الكنيسة، وتجديد البالغين، واتحادهم بالمسيح بالإيمان والتوبة، مع مغفرة الخطايا، والقيامة الروحية (يو 3: 5 وغل 3: 27 وأع 2: 38 ورو 6: 4، 5). وليس للمعمودية فعلٌ في ذاتها في إجراء التجديد.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]11 - من له الحق أن يُعمِّد؟*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]* حق ممارسة المعمودية يختص بالقسوس المعيّنين قانونياً لوظيفتهم في الكنيسة. وتعتبر الكنيسة الإنجيلية المعمودية التي يقوم بها رجال الدين في الكنائس الأخرى صحيحة لا تحتاج إلى التكرار عند انتقال أحدٍ من تلك الكنائس إلى الكنيسة الإنجيلية. على أننا لا نقول إن المعمودية التي جرت على يد مؤمن غير مرتَسم في أحوال تمنع حضور القسيس أو يستحيل فيها الوصول إليه هي باطلة، ولكننا نعتقد أن إجراء ذلك السر على يد القسوس أليق وألزم، إلا إذا وُجد مانع يمنع من ذلك.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]12 - مَن له الحق أن يتعمَّد؟*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]* تحقّ المعمودية للذين يعترفون بإيمانهم بالمسيح وطاعتهم له، ولكل طفلٍ والداه مؤمنان، أو أحدهما، من أعضاء الكنيسة المنظورة عند إقرارهم الصادق بإيمانهم بالمسيح. أما البالغون فينبغي أن يكون إقرارهم قلبياً صادقاً، وتكون سيرتهم متوافقةً مع إقرارهم. وينبغي أن يتضمن ذلك الإقرار الإيمان بالمسيح وقبول تعاليمه، والتصريح بالاتكال عليه مخلِّصاً لهم، والوعد بعدم ارتكاب الخطية عمداً، وبالحياة المستقيمة التقية، وبتربية أولادهم في الديانة المسيحية. ولا يُطلب أقل من ذلك من الوالدين الذين يرغبون في تعميد أطفالهم، فينبغي أن يكونوا من أعضاء الكنيسة المنظورة المعتمدين، ويقروا بإيمانهم الإقرار الصادق، ويعدوا بتربية أولادهم تربية حسنة بموجب تعاليم الكتاب المقدس. ووفقاً لما سبق تجوز معمودية أطفال المؤمنين غير المشتركين في الكنيسة، وإن لم يكونوا قد نالوا العشاء الرباني والعضوية التامة في تلك الكنيسة. فتتم معمودية أطفالهم بناءً ما سبق من الشروط. على أنه يليق بكل والد في مثل هذه الأحوال أن يتقدم في أقرب وقت للدخول في العضوية التامة في الكنيسة.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]13 - كيف ينبغي أن تتمّ المعمودية؟*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]* تتم المعمودية برش الماء على المعمَّد، أو بسكبه، أو بالتغطيس فيه باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس. وليس من الضروري أن تتم بأحد هذه الطرق دون غيرها، فقد اعتادت الكنيسة الإنجيلية رش الماء. على أن قسماً من الإنجيليين يفضِّل التغطيس، بل يحسبه ضرورياً للمعمودية الحقيقية. ويتضح أن التغطيس ليس أمراً ضرورياً في المعمودية الحقيقية مما يأتي: *[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot](1) الكلمة اليونانية للعماد ليست غالباً بمعنى التغطيس بل بمعنى الغسل لأجل التطهير، بدون تعيين الكيفية. فقيل في متى 15: 2 «فإنهم لا يغسلون أيديهم حينما يأكلون خبزاً» (قارن مر 7: 1-5 ولو 11: 37-39) فكلمة «يغسلون» في بعض هذه الآيات هي في الأصل اليوناني ذات الكلمة المستعملة للعماد (قارن الأصل اليوناني في مر 7: 4 ولو 11: 38). فقيل في مرقس 7: 4، 8 إن اليهود «اعتادوا غسل كؤوس وأباريق وآنية نحاس وأسِرَّة» والكلمة المترجمة «غسل» هنا هي نفس الكلمة المترجمة «معمودية». ولم تكن تلك «الغسلات» في العهد القديم بالتغطيس غالباً، بل بالسكب، كما جرت العادة في كل مكان. وقيل في عب 9: 10 «وهي قائمة بأطعمة وأشربة وغسلات مختلفة» وهنا كذلك استُعملت تلك الكلمة عينها. فهي ليست خاصة بالتغطيس بل بالغسل، سكباً كان أو تغطيساً. واستُعملت كذلك للإشارة إلى العماد بالروح القدس (مت 3: 11 ومر 1: 8 ولو 3: 16 ويو 1: 33 وأع 1: 5 و11: 16 و1كو 12: 13) وفي هذا المقام لا يصلح معنى التغطيس. وقيل في 1كو 10: 2 إن بني إسرائيل اعتمدوا لموسى في السحابة وفي البحر لما عبروا البحر الأحمر، غير أنهم لم يغطسوا في مياه البحر، بل الذين غطسوا كانوا المصريين الذين لم يعتمدوا!*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot](2) لا يشير ذكر إجراء العماد في العهد الجديد أنه حدث بالتغطيس باعتباره الكيفية الوحيدة، كما اتضح في الأقوال في معمودية يوحنا (مت 3: 5، 6 ومر 1: 5 ولو 3: 6-21). وكذلك معمودية الخصي على يد فيلبس (أع 8: 26-39). ومعمودية نحو ثلاثة آلاف شخص في يوم واحد (أع 2: 38-41). ومعمودية بولس (أع 9: 17 و18، 22: 12-16) ومن ذلك قوله «فقال حنانيا لبولس قم واعتمد واغسل خطاياك» وقوله «وقام بولس واعتمد» فليس في هذا ما يدل ضرورةً على تغطيسه. وأيضاً عماد كرنيليوس (أع 10: 47، 48). وعماد السجان في فيلبي (أع 16: 33) لما «اعتمد في الحال». ولم يكن لزوم في تلك المعموديات لبِركة أو نهر أو ماء يغمر الإنسان. والأرجح أن بِرك الماء لم تكن في البيوت والسجون وفي كل الأماكن التي جرى فيها ما ذُكر من العماد. ولهذا لا يقول الإنجيليون بضرورة التغطيس، ولا يعترضون عليه، بل يحسبون الرش والسكب والتغطيس بمنزلة واحدة.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]14 - هل تجوز معمودية الأطفال؟*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]* نعم بل تجب، ليس لأن الطفل يهلك بدون المعمودية، بل لأنه مولود ضمن الكنيسة المسيحية وعضوٌ من أعضائها، ولأن الرسل عمّدوا بيوتاً بكاملها (أع 16: 15، 33 و1كو 1: 16 وأع 18: 8 و10: 48). وكما كان الأطفال في العهد القديم من أهل الكنيسة وخُتنوا، هكذا في العهد الجديد يُعمَّدون لأنهم من أعضاء الكنيسة بناءً على عضوية والديهم، لأن الكنيسة تضمّ المؤمنين وأولادهم.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]15 - هل تتجدد النفس بواسطة المعمودية؟*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]* لا، لأن التجديد هو عمل الروح القدس داخل نفس الإنسان، لا عمل الماء المرشوش على جسده. ولا ترتبط النعمة والخلاص بهذا السر ارتباطاً غير منفصل حتى لا يتجدد ولا يخلُص أحد بدونه، ولا يُقال إن كل معمَّد لا بد متجدد، فلا يقدر على تطهير القلب إلا الله. وينكر الإنجيليون أن الروح القدس يجدد القلب عند إجراء المعمودية، فإن الإيمان يسبق المعمودية. كما ينكرون أن المعمودية واسطة فعالة في توصيل النعمة الإلهية إلى قلب المعمَّد، ويقولون إن المعمودية علامة خارجية مستقلة تشير إلى النعمة الداخلية وفعلها في القلب، وهي رمز أو ختم لذلك، وإنها مطلوبة عند دخول المعمَّد البالغ جهاراً في الكنيسة. على أنه لا بد من الأدلة الكافية على دخوله روحياً بالتجديد والإيمان إلى شركة تلك الكنيسة قبل دخوله جهاراً بالمعمودية. وإن إهانة هذا السر خطية ومخالفة لأمر الله. ومن الأدلة على بُطل تعليم أن التجديد يتم بالمعمودية ما يأتي: *[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot](1) يعلّم الكتاب في كل موضع أن الشرط الوحيد الضروري للخلاص هو الإيمان بالمسيح الذي يجدد القلب بفعل الروح القدس. وهذا برهان واضح على خطأ التعليم بلزوم المعمودية لأجل التجديد والخلاص. قال المسيح «كما رفع موسى الحية في البرية هكذا ينبغي أن يُرفع ابن الإنسان، لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية. لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد، لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية». وقال يوحنا «الذي يؤمن بالابن له حياة أبدية، والذي لا يؤمن بالابن لن يرى حياة بل يمكث عليه غضب الله». وقال المسيح «أنا هو خبز الحياة. من يُقبل إليَّ فلا يجوع ومن يؤمن بي فلا يعطش أبداً». وقال «هذه هي مشيئة الذي أرسلني أن كل من يرى الابن ويؤمن به تكون له حياة أبدية، وأنا أقيمه في اليوم الأخير». وقال «مَن آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا، وكل من كان حياً وآمن بي فلن يموت إلى الأبد» (يو 3: 14-16، 36 و6: 35-40 و11: 25، 26). وقال الرسل لكل خاطئٍ صادفوه «آمِن بالرب يسوع المسيح فتخلص» (أع 16: 31). و«كل من يؤمن أن يسوع هو المسيح فقد وُلد من الله. من هو الذي يغلب العالم إلا الذي يؤمن أن يسوع هو ابن الله» (1يو 5: 1، 5). فكل من يؤمن بالابن له حياة أبدية، ومن آمن خلص، سواءٌ كان يهودياً أو يونانياً، عبداً أو حراً، عالِماً أو جاهلاً معتمداً أو غير معتمد.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot](2) يُشترط في عماد البالغين الإيمان والتوبة، فلا يمكن أن المعمودية تخلّص المعمَّد، ولا يمكن أن تمنحه الفوائد الروحية، لأن من تاب إلى الله مؤمناً بالمسيح يخلُص، وإن لم يعتمد في الحال. ويلزم من ذلك أن التجديد يجب أن يسبق المعمودية، ولكن المعمودية لا تنشئ ولا تمنح تجديداً.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot](3) تعليم التجديد بالمعمودية يناقض روح المسيحية، التي أرادت أن تبطل خطأين ظهرا بين اليهود في زمن المسيح والرسل: (أ) تعليم أن البشر يخلصون بناءً على سيرتهم أو حقهم. و(ب) التعليم بلزوم الطقوس الخارجية وقوتها الذاتية الفائقة الطبيعة. وقد علّم المسيح أن الناس يخلصون بالنظر إليه كما خلص بنو إسرائيل من الموت بالنظر للحية النحاسية. وإن كان أحد لا يولد من الروح القدس لا يقدر أن يدخل ملكوت الله، مهما اجتهد في حفظ الناموس الطقسي. وعلّم الرسل الأمور الآتية: (أ) نحن لا نخلُص بالأعمال بل بالإيمان، ولا ببرنا بل ببر المسيح. (ب) الديانة أمر قلبي، وليست شعائر خارجية. لقد ضلّ اليهود وهم يعلّمون أنه لا يمكن لغير المختون أن يخلُص، ويعلّم التقليديون أنه لا يمكن أن يخلص أحد بدون معمودية، طفلاً كان أو بالغاً. وعلّم اليهود أنه لا يمكن أن يدخل المختون جهنم ما لم يقطعه المسؤولون من جماعة بني إسرائيل،  واعتقدوا أن الختان يُقدِّس، وهذا ما رفضه الإنجيل، فقال بولس «لأن اليهودي في الظاهر ليس هو يهودياً، ولا الختان الذي في الظاهر في اللحم ختاناً، بل اليهودي في الخفاء هو اليهودي، وختان القلب بالروح لا بالكتاب هو الختان، الذي مدحه ليس من الناس بل من الله» (رو 2: 28، 29). إذاً المسيحي في الظاهر ليس هو المسيحي، بل المسيحي في الداخل هو المسيحي، والمعمودية التي تخلّص النفس ليست المعمودية بالماء بل معمودية القلب بالروح القدس. واعتبر الرسل تعليم الخلاص بالطقوس وتعليم الخلاص بأعمال البر باطلين.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot](4) ذكر الكتاب ما يدل على المشابهة بين فعل الكلمة والأسرار، فقال إن الله يخلّص الناس بالكرازة، وإن الإنجيل هو قوة الله للخلاص وإن الإيمان بالسمع، وإننا نولد بالكلمة ونتقدس في الحق. ولكن ليس كل من سمع الإنجيل يخلُص، إن لم ترافقه قوة تأثيرات الروح القدس الخلاصية المقدسة. فلا يُقال إن المعمودية تُنتج هذه النتائج، أو إن الروح القدس يرافقها على الدوام بتأثيراته الخلاصية بناءً على ما قيل إننا بالمعمودية نتحد بالمسيح، أو إننا نغتسل بها من خطايانا.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot](5) كثيرون من المعمَّدين لا ينالون الحياة الأبدية، مع أن المولود من الله لا يمكن أن يهلك. وقول المسيح إن من لا يولد من الروح لا يقدر أن يدخل ملكوت السماء يفيد أن الذين يولدون ثانية يخلصون. وقوله «مَن يؤمن به له حياة أبدية» ولما كان المسيح حياً، فالذين يشتركون في حياته هم أحياءٌ. وعلّم الرسول أن جميع المتجددين يخلصون، وقال إن الذين سبق الله فعيّنهم فهؤلاء دعاهم أيضاً (أي الدعوة الفعالة التي تتضمّن التجديد) والذين دعاهم فهؤلاء برّرهم أيضاً، والذين بررهم فهؤلاء مجدهم أيضاً (رو 8: 30). فالتجديد يحقّق الخلاص. فلو كان الخلاص تابعاً للمعمودية في كل الأحوال، لخلص جميع المعمَّدين. لكن لما كنا لا نرى في كل المعمَّدين علامات الخلاص، لا يكون العماد والخلاص بمعنى واحد، ولا يكون التجديد بالمعمودية.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]إن الاختبار يناقض تعليم التجديد بالمعمودية، فالتجديد ولادة جديدة وخليقة جديدة وقيامة من موتٍ روحي إلى حياة روحية، كما أنه تغيير يتم بفعل قوة الله العظيمة، ويشبه التغيير الذي تم في المسيح عندما قام من الموت وارتفع إلى يمين العظمة في الأعالي. فلا يمكن أن يبقى بدون تأثير ظاهر، بل لا بد أن يؤثر في حياة المتجدد الداخلية والخارجية، ويصيّره إنساناً جديداً في المسيح يسوع. على أن كثيرين من المعتمدين لا يُظهِرون دليلاً على تغيير حياتهم، ولا يظهر فرق بينهم وبين غير المعمَّدين. فالقول إن التجديد هو بالمعمودية يحط من شأن التجديد الذي هو هبة الروح القدس الثمينة.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]إن حياة الله في النفس ذات قوة، فإذا قلنا إن ميتاً قد قام وليس فيه شيءٌ من علامات الحياة، أو إن شجرة يابسة قد نضرت وهي لا تُخرج ورقاً ولا تثمر ثمراً، فكأننا قلنا إن هذا حي مع أنه ميت، نعم إن البزرة قد يكون فيها مبدأ الحياة ويبقى زماناً طويلاً غير ظاهر، ولكنه يظهر حالما تتم له شروط النمو. وشروط نمو الحياة الروحية في الطفل هي تقدم العقل ومعرفة الحق، فإذا تمت له فلا بد أن تنمو فيه بزرة الحياة الروحية بفعل الروح القدس الذي له حياة في ذاته، ويمنح الحياة لجميع الذين يسكن فيهم. فتعليم التجديد بالمعمودية يناقضه الواقع لأن المعتمدين اعتماداً جسدياً فقط يبقون بدون تغيير في قلوبهم وحياتهم.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]وقد استشهد أصحاب تعليم «التجديد بالمعمودية» على آيتين هما قول المسيح «إن كان أحد لا يولد من الماء والروح لا يقدر أن يدخل ملكوت الله» (يو 3: 5). وقول الرسول «لا بأعمال في برٍ عملناها نحن، بل بمقتضى رحمته خلَّصنا بغسل الميلاد الثاني وتجديد الروح القدس» (تي 3: 5). وقول المسيح (على رأيهم) يعني أن الولادة الروحية تتم بالمعمودية. على أن تلك الآية لا تشير بالضرورة إلى المعمودية، بل الأرجح أن المسيح لم يشر بها إلى المعمودية بل إلى التجديد. ومن خواص تلك الولادة الروحية التطهير، وقد استُعمل الماء للتطهير الطقسي في العهد القديم، وهو واسطة الاغتسال في كل زمان ومكان، فلذلك استعمله المسيح ليوضح لزوم التطهير بالولادة الروحية للدخول في ملكوت الله. وهذا مثل قول يوحنا المعمدان «أنا أعمدكم بماءٍ للتوبة، ولكن الذي يأتي بعدي هو أقوى مني، الذي لست أهلاً أن أحمل حذاءه. هو سيعمدكم بالروح القدس ونار» (مت 3: 11). وبالطبع لم يقصد المعمدان «بالروح القدس ونار» النار المادية، لكنه استعارها للتطهير كما في آيات أخرى كثيرة (إش 4: 4 وإر 5: 14 وملا 3: 2 وأع 2: 3). فالعماد بالنار هو التطهير التام، وهو لا يحدث إلا باقترانه بفعل الروح القدس. وبنفس المنطق تحدث المسيح عن لزوم الولادة من الماء والروح بمعنى أنها الولادة المطهِّرة. على أن الفاعل في ذلك ليس الماء، بل روح الله، واستُعير الماء للتطهير. ومما يرجح صحة هذا التفسير أن المسيح كان يخاطب نيقوديموس بذلك الكلام، وهو يهودي لم يعرف المعمودية المسيحية، والمسيح لم يعمد بالماء بل بالروح القدس. وكل من يراجع أقوال المسيح لنيقوديموس في يو 3: 1-13 يرى أن قصده كان توضيح لزوم الولادة الروحية لنيقوديموس، ولم يذكر المعمودية أبداً. ولو فرضنا أن المسيح أشار إلى المعمودية، فهو لم يقصد أنها واسطة الميلاد الثاني، بل قرنها بالتجديد، لأنها العلامة الخارجية للدخول في ملكوته، وهي لا تنفع شيئاً بدون الولادة من الروح، فقال «إن كان أحد لا يولد من فوق لا يقدر أن يرى ملكوت الله» (آية 3) وأيضاً «المولود من الجسد جسد هو، والمولود من الروح هو روح» (آية 6). وأيضاً «ينبغي أن تولدوا من فوق. الريح تهب حيث تشاء وتسمع صوتها، لكنك لا تعلم من أين تأتي ولا إلى أين تذهب، هكذا كل من وُلد من الروح» (آيتا 7، 8). فلو كانت الولادة الروحية السرية بماء المعمودية لكان عدم تصريح المسيح بها غريباً. ولذلك نرجح أن المسيح لم يشر إلى المعمودية مطلقاً في هذه الآية. ولا ورد بصريح العبارة في كل العهد الجديد أن المعمودية واسطة فعالة ولازمة للتجديد، وليس لهذا القول أصل غير التعليم البشري.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]*[/FONT]
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مايو 2011)

*وإن  صح أن الولادة الروحية تتوقف على المعمودية عجبنا من قلة إيضاح هذا الأمر  الجوهري في الأسفار المقدسة، لأن الإشارات إلى المعمودية نادرة في رسائل  العهد الجديد، حتى أنها لم تُذكر قط في 13 رسالة من الرسائل. وقال بولس  «أشكر الله أني لم أعمد أحداً منكم إلا كريسبس وغايس» وقال أيضاً إن المسيح  لم يرسله ليعمد بل ليبشر (1كو 1: 14، 17). فلو صح إن العماد هو التجديد  لما شكر الله على عدم إجرائه في كورنثوس، ولما فضّل التبشير على العماد.  والحق إن المعمودية رسم خارجي والتجديد ولادة روحية لا يتم إلا بروح الله  الذي يعمل حيث يشاء. على أننا لا ننكر أبداً العلاقة بين المعمودية  والتجديد، وهي علاقة العلامة والختم بالحقيقة الروحية المستقلة عنها.*

*أما  القول «خلّصنا بغسل الميلاد الثاني وتجديد الروح القدس» (تي 3: 5)  فالإشارة فيه إلى المعمودية مبهمة جداً وملتبسة، والأرجح أن الرسول لم يشر  فيها إلا إلى الميلاد الثاني، الذي هو الواسطة الفعالة في تطهير القلب. كأن  الرسول أراد أن يميز غسل الميلاد الثاني عن غسل المعمودية، ويثبت أن الغسل  الداخلي هو الفعال للخلاص لا الغسل الخارجي (1بط 3: 21) ولذلك تُحسب  العبارة التالية وهي «وتجديد الروح القدس» تفسيرية للقول «بغسل الميلاد  الثاني» فالغسل هو تجديد الروح القدس.*

*وهنا  تصح قاعدة من قواعد التفسير وهي «إذا احتملت آية أكثر من معنى واحد،  رُجِّح المعنى الأقرب إلى قصد الكاتب ووحدة التعاليم» وكذلك قاعدة بهذا  المعنى وهي «لا يجوز تفسير آية ملتبسة تفسيراً يناقض العقائد الشهيرة  الثابتة المتَّفق عليها، والواضحة من آيات أُخرى». فنقول إن تأسيس تعليم  لزوم المعمودية للتجديد، وفعلها المطلق في ذلك على آيتين ملتبستين خطأ  عظيم، ولاسيما أن ذلك التعليم يخالف روح الكتاب، وغير مثبَت بنصّ صريح، مع  أنه من ألزم التعاليم للبشر، لو أنه كان صحيحاً.*

*16 - ما هو تعليم الكتاب المقدس في مصير الأطفال الذين يموتون بدون معمودية؟*

**  نقصد بـ«الأطفال» الذين لم يبلغوا سن التمييز في المسائل الأخلاقية، ولم  يدخلوا في حال المسؤولية من جهة أفعالهم تحت الشريعة الإلهية، وقبل  ارتكابهم خطايا شخصية فعلية تستحق حكم الشريعة عليهم بالدينونة والقصاص.  وتعليم الكتاب المقدس في نصيب هؤلاء الأطفال عند موتهم أنهم يخلصون، ولهم  نصيب مبارك في فوائد الفداء بواسطة كفارة المسيح المحسوبة لهم رأساً برحمة  الله وصلاحه. ولا ينكر الإنجيليون ولادة الأطفال في حال الخطية الأصلية تحت  الدينونة، وحاجتهم إلى الميلاد الثاني بتجديد الروح القدس، بل يعلّمون ذلك  وفقاً لتعاليم الكتاب (مز 51: 5 ويو 3: 6 ورو 5: 14 وأف 2: 3). ولكن لا بد  من تمييز الخطية الأصلية عن الخطية الفعلية المرتكبة بالاختيار، فالخطية  الأصلية وحدها لا تسبّب هلاك النفس، لأن نصيب الفداء بكفارة المسيح يُمنح  رأساً للأطفال لأجل خلاصهم من الخطية الأصلية بدون لزوم إجراء سر  المعمودية. ومما يؤيد هذا الاعتقاد ما يأتي: *

*(1)  الأطفال حاصلون على رحمة خاصة من الله الذي يشفق عليهم ويعتني بهم بحنوّه  الأبوي، كما يتضح من عبارات شتى في شأنهم، منها قول المسيح «لا تحتقروا أحد  هؤلاء الصغار، لأني أقول لكم إن ملائكتهم في السموات كل حين ينظرون وجه  أبي الذي في السموات». وقوله «هكذا ليست مشيئةٌ أمام أبيكم الذي في السموات  أن يهلك أحد هؤلاء الصغار» (مت 18: 10، 14 قارن أيضاً آيتي 5، 6). وقوله  «دعوا الأولاد يأتون إليَّ ولا تمنعوهم، لأن لمثل هؤلاء ملكوت السموات» (مت  19: 14). والقول «لمثل هؤلاء ملكوت السموات» يبرهن أن الأطفال يخلصون إذا  ماتوا في طفولتهم. ولا يوجد في الكتاب قول يفيد أن طفلاً هلك قط، بل ذُكر  ما يدل على خلاصهم (2صم 12: 23). وقيل عن إرميا ويوحنا المعمدان ما يؤكد  تجديدهما في طفولتهما (إر 1: 5 ولو 1: 15).*

*(2)  تعليم الكتاب في عظمة فائدة فداء المسيح التي تحيط بكل بني جنسنا، إلا  الذين يحرمون أنفسهم منها بارتكاب الخطية بدون توبة، ويستخفّون بوسائط  الخلاص أو يهملونها. ولذلك نتحقق أن الذين يموتون في سن الطفولة يحصلون على  الخلاص بالمسيح، فكما كان آدم نائبهم من جهة، هكذا المسيح نائبهم من جهة  أخرى. قال الرسول «لكن قد ملك الموت من آدم إلى موسى، وذلك على الذين لم  يخطئوا على شبه تعدي آدم، الذي هو مثال الآتي» (رو 5: 14). وذلك يتضمن أنه  كما ناب آدم عن الأطفال هكذا ينوب عنهم المسيح. وقال أيضاً «فإذاً كما  بخطيةٍ واحدة صار الحكم إلى جميع الناس للدينونة، هكذا ببر واحدٍ صارت  الهبة إلى جميع الناس لتبرير الحياة، لأنه كما بمعصية الإنسان الواحد جُعل  الكثيرون خطاةً، هكذا أيضاً بإطاعة الواحد سيُجعل الكثيرون أبراراً. وأما  الناموس فدخل لكي تكثر الخطية، ولكن حيث كثرت الخطية ازدادت النعمة جداً،  حتى كما ملكت الخطية في الموت، هكذا تملك النعمة بالبر للحياة الأبدية  بيسوع المسيح ربنا» (رو 5: 18-21). وهذه الآيات تفيد أن الأطفال كما ورثوا  الفساد من آدم بدون إرادتهم، هكذا يرثون البر والخلاص من المسيح بدون  إرادتهم. والأسفار المقدسة لا تحرم الأطفال من هذا النصيب البتة، سواءٌ  كانوا معتمدين أم لا، من والدين مؤمنين أم غير مؤمنين. فكل نسل آدم تحت  الدينونة، وكذلك كل نسله ينال نصيب الفداء بالمسيح، إلا الذين صرح الكتاب  المقدس بعدم أهليتهم لملكوت الله. وليس لنا حق أن نحصر هذا التعليم إلا في  ما يحصره الوحي الإلهي. ولذلك قال الرسول إن النعمة «ازدادت جداً» وأيضاً  «تفاضلت نعمة ربنا جداً» وإن فوائد الفداء تتعاظم على شر السقوط، وإن عدد  المفديين يفوق جداً عدد الهالكين، كما يستنتج من قوله «ازدادت النعمة  جداً». «وبالأولى كثيراً.. نعمة الله قد ازدادت للكثيرين» (رو 5: 15، 20  قارن 1كو 15: 22 ورؤ 7: 9). ولا يتناقض هذا مع قول المسيح «ما أضيق الباب  وأكرب الطريق الذي يؤدي إلى الحياة، وقليلون هم الذين يجدونه» (مت 7: 14)  لأن ذلك قيل في البالغين، والكتاب المقدس موجَّه لأهل الفهم ليرشدهم، لا  للأطفال الذين لا قدرة لهم على إدراكه، فلا يكون قول المسيح هذا للأطفال  ولا عليهم، بل يشير إلى البالغين. وكذلك لا نفهم من قوله «الذي يؤمن بالابن  له حياة أبدية، والذي لا يؤمن بالابن لن يرى حياة، بل يمكث عليه غضب الله»  (يو 3: 36) أن خلاص الأطفال مستحيل لأنهم لم يؤمنوا بابن الله، لأن المسيح  لم يقل هذا لهم، وهم غير قادرين على الإيمان.*

*(3)  يُبنى الحكم للدينونة في اليوم الأخير على أعمال الإنسان، ولكن ليس  للأطفال عمل يوجب الحكم لأنهم لم يخطئوا بالفعل، فهم لا يدخلون مع من  يُدانون (رو 2: 5، 6).*

*وإذا  قيل لماذا لم يصرح الله بهذا التعليم بأكثر وضوح في الكتاب المقدس؟ قلنا:  إن الله لا يعلن من سرائر حكمته ما لا يفيد البشر ويرشدهم للخلاص، كما أن  رحمة الله غير مقيدة بهذه المسألة. ولنا أساس كافٍ لنأمل بل نؤكد أن لهؤلاء  الصغار نصيباً في الرحمة الإلهية. على أن خلاصهم لا يتم إلا بتخصيص فوائد  موت المسيح لهم وتجديدهم بروحه الصالح، لأن لا خلاص للبالغ وغير البالغ إلا  بكفارة المسيح والتجديد.*

*17 - ما هي آيات الكتاب المقدس التي تشير إلى العشاء الرباني، وماذا تعلمنا بشأنه؟*

**  هي «وفيما هم يأكلون أخذ يسوع الخبز وبارك وكسر وأعطى التلاميذ وقال: خذوا  كلوا هذا هو جسدي. وأخذ الكأس وشكر وأعطاهم قائلاً: اشربوا منها كلكم، لأن  هذا هو دمي الذي للعهد الجديد الذي يُسفك من أجل كثيرين لمغفرة الخطايا»  (مت 26:26-28). «وفيما هم يأكلون أخذ يسوع خبزاً وبارك وكسر وأعطاهم وقال:  خذوا كلوا هذا هو جسدي. ثم أخذ الكأس وأعطاهم فشربوا منها كلهم. وقال لهم:  هذا هو دمي الذي للعهد الجديد الذي يُسفك من أجل كثيرين» (مر 14: 22-25).  «وأخذ خبزاً وشكر وكسر وأعطاهم قائلاً: هذا هو جسدي الذي يُبذل عنكم.  اصنعوا هذا لذكري. وكذلك الكأس أيضاً بعد العشاء قائلاً: هذه الكأس هي  العهد الجديد بدمي الذي يُسفك عنكم» (لو 22: 19، 20). «كأس البركة التي  نباركها أليست هي شركة دم المسيح؟ الخبز الذي نكسره، أليس هو شركة جسد  المسيح؟ فإننا نحن الكثيرين خبزٌ واحد، جسدٌ واحد، لأننا جميعاً نشترك في  الخبز الواحد» (1كو 10: 15-17). «لأني تسلّمت من الرب ما سلمتكم أيضاً، أن  الرب يسوع في الليلة التي أُسلم فيها أخذ خبزاً وشكر فكسر وقال: خذوا كلوا  هذا هو جسدي المكسور لأجلكم. اصنعوا هذا لذكري. كذلك الكأس أيضاً بعد ما  تعشوا قائلاً:  هذه الكأس هي للعهد الجديد بدمي. اصنعوا هذا كلما شربتم  لذكري. فإنكم كل ما أكلتم هذا الخبز وشربتم هذه الكأس تخبرون بموت الرب إلى  أن يجيء. إذاً أيُّ من أكل هذا الخبز أو شرب كأس الرب بدون استحقاق، يكون  مجرماً في جسد الرب ودمه. ولكن ليمتحن الإنسان نفسه وهكذا يأكل من الخبز  ويشرب من الكأس، لأن الذي يأكل ويشرب بدون استحقاق، يأكل ويشرب دينونة  لنفسه، غير مميزٍ جسد الرب» (1كو 11: 23-30).*

*فهذه الأقوال تعني: *

*(1) العشاء الرباني فرضٌ إلهي واجب على الدوام.*

*(2) العناصر التي تُستعمل فيه هي الخبز والخمر.*

*(3) الأمور المهمة في خدمته ثلاثة: (أ) تكريس الخبز والخمر، (ب) كسر الخبز وصب الخمر وتوزيعهما، (ج) قبول المشتركين إياهما.*

*(4)  المقصود في هذا السر أربعة أمور: (أ) تذكار موت المسيح، (ب) التعبير عن  اشتراكنا بالإيمان في جسد المسيح ودمه بطريقة ظاهرة، (ج) التعبير عن اتحاد  المؤمنين بالمسيح وبعضهم ببعض في حياة واحدة روحية، (د) الإشارة إلى قبولنا  علانية العهد الجديد المثبت بدم المسيح وختم ذلك.*

*(5) شروط الشركة المفيدة ثلاثة: (أ) تمييز جسد الرب، (ب) الإيمان به، (ج) المحبة للمسيح وشعبه.*

*وأهم الأمور التي وقع فيها الخلاف في هذا السر أربعة: *

*(1) معنى أن الخبز والخمر هما جسد المسيح ودمه.*

*(2) معنى أن المشتركين يقبلون جسد المسيح ودمه.*

*(3) الفوائد التي تحصل منه، والطريقة التي تحصل بها.*

*(4) الشروط التي تتوقف عليها فاعليته. وسنتحدث عن كل هذا بالتفصيل.*

*وأجمعت  الكنائس على أن هذا السر فريضة إلهية واجبة على الدوام، فلم تشُكّ الكنيسة  المسيحية قط في أن المسيح قصد أن يُحفظ هذا السر في كنيسته حتى مجيئه  ثانيةً. واستندت على ما يأتي: *

*(1) وصية المسيح الصريحة في ذلك (لو 22: 19 مكررة في 1كو 11: 24).*

*(2)  القصد منه ذكر المسيح، وتكرار خبر كفارته على آذان البشر، واشتراك شعبه في  فوائد ذبيحته. فإن هذا يستلزم وجوب حفظه ما دام المسيح غائباً عن كنيسته  بالجسد.*

*(3)  فهم الرسل أمر المسيح على هذه الكيفية بدليل حفظهم هذا السر وإشارتهم إليه  تكراراً في ما كتبوه باسم «كسر الخبز» و«عشاء الرب» و«مائدة الرب».*

*(4) عادة الكنيسة العامة في شأنه. وذلك لا يمكن تعليله إلا بأنه كان بأمر المسيح وسلطان الرسل.*

*(5) قول الرسول «إلى أن يجيء» فهذا يدل على لزوم ممارسة هذا السر إلى مجيء المسيح ثانيةً.*

*18 - ما هي تسميات العشاء الرباني في الكتاب المقدس؟*

** (1) «عشاء الرب» أو «العشاء الرباني» لأن الرب يسوع رسمه ليلة العشاء الأخير (1كو 11: 25).*

*(2) «كأس البركة» (1كو 10: 16) لأن المسيح بارك الكأس كما بارك الخبز أيضاً (مت 26:26).*

*(3) «مائدة الرب» و«كأس الرب» (1كو 10: 21). بمعنى الطعام والشراب الروحيين الموضوعين على المائدة.*

*(4) «شركة جسد المسيح ودمه» (1كو 10: 16) فبواسطة الخبز والخمر يشترك المؤمن في جسد المسيح ودمه.*

*(5) «كسر الخبز» (أع 2: 42). والمقصود بذلك السر كله.*

*وقد أطلقت الكنيسة على هذا السر أسماء أخرى، منها: *

*(1) «الأفخارستيا» أي الشكر (مت 26: 27) لأنه خدمة شكر، فهي كأس الشكر كما أنها كأس البركة.*

*(2) «الاجتماع» لأن ممارسته كانت تتمّ في اجتماعٍ جمهوري في حضور المسيح.*

*(3) «الليتورجيا» أي الخدمة، إشارةً إلى الخدمة المقدسة في تخصيص عناصره المقدسة، وتُرجمت إلى «القداس».*

*(4) «التقدمة» ليس باعتباره ذبيحة كفارية، بل لاقترانه بجمْع الحسنات، ولأنه يذكّر بتقدمة المسيح على الصليب.*

*(5) «أفلوجيا» أي البركة (1كو 10: 16).*

*(6) «السر» لأنه إشارة سرية إلى موت المسيح وفوائده للمؤمنين.*

*ويسمي الإنجيليون هذا السر «عشاء الرب» و«العشاء الرباني» و«مائدة الرب» و«كسر الخبز».*

*19 - ما هي العناصر التي تُستعمل في عشاء الرب؟*

**  نستعمل فيه ما عيَّنه المسيح: الخبز والخمر، لأنهما مادتان بسيطتان تشيران  إلى جسد المسيح ودمه. وكان الخبز الذي استعمله المسيح فطيراً، غير أن  الرسل استعملوا ما وُجد أمامهم من الخبز دون اهتمامٍ بنوعه، إن كان فطيراً  أو مختمراً، فليست المادة أو شكل الأرغفة هي الأساسية، بل وجود خبز يشير  إلى الذي قال عن نفسه إنه خبز الحياة الذي نزل من السماء. وقد نشأت منازعه  شديدة على هذا الموضوع في القرن الحادي عشر بين الكنيستين الشرقية  والغربية، فرفضت الشرقية استعمال الفطير باعتباره عادة يهودية لا يلتزمون  بها، وحكمت الغربية بأنه النوع الوحيد الجائز استعماله، ولو أن استعمال  الخبز المختمر جائز أيضاً لأنه لا يفسد السر.*

*والخمر  المستعمل في هذا السر هو عصير العنب المختمر. ولا يوجد ما يثبت قول البعض  إن المسيح لم يستعمل خمراً، بل استعمل عصير العنب غير المختمر. والكأس هو  لجميع المؤمنين بدليل قول المسيح «اشربوا منها كلكم» (مت 26: 27) «فشربوا  منها كلهم» (مر 14: 23).*

*20 - كيف يُجرَى العشاء الرباني؟*

** تتم خدمة هذا السر بثلاثة أمور: *

*(1)  الصلاة الافتتاحية وفيها نقدم الشكر لله لأجل ابنه الذي نذكر موته، ونجهّز  قلوب المشتركين للخدمة المقدسة، ونكرّس العنصرين، فليس في الخبز والخمر في  ذاتهما أو في استعمالهما إشارة إلى جسد المسيح ودمه. *

*(2) كسر الخبز اقتداءً بالمسيح وإشارةً إلى جسده المكسور لأجلنا.*

*(3)  توزيع العنصرين وتناولهما اقتداءً بالمسيح الذي بعد أن بارك الخبز وكسره  ناوله للتلاميذ قائلًا «خذوا كلوا». وكذلك بعد أن بارك الكأس أعطاهم قائلًا  «اشربوا منها كلكم».*

*وقد أعطى المسيح تلاميذه الخبز والخمر، واشترك معهم في ما قدمه لهم. وهذا يعلمنا أنه: *

*(1) يجب أن يأخذ المشترِك بيده الخبز والخمر.*

*(2) يجب أن يتناول القسيس والشعب معاً من العنصرين.*

*(3) يجب عدم خلط الخبز والخمر ومناولتهما معاً، بل يتم توزيع كلٍ منهما وحده.*

*(4)  لا يجب منع الشعب من التناول من الكأس، بحجة الخوف من انصباب دم الرب  وتدنيسه. ويجب أن يتم التناول من عشاء الرب بغاية الفرح والسرور لأنه  تذكارٌ لتلك الذبيحة التي بها نلنا المصالحة مع الله ورجاء الحياة الأبدية.  وليس في السر ما يوجب الحزن والغم، بل تحزن النفس من التأمل في خطاياها.  ولكن بموت المسيح تخلص من الدينونة وتنال المغفرة، وهذا من أعظم أسباب  الابتهاج.*

*وليس  في الكتاب نصٌّ عن وقت ممارسة هذا السر، لكن في بداية تاريخ الكنيسة كانوا  يجتمعون يومياً لذلك (أع 2: 46) وأسبوعياً أيضاً (أع 20: 7). وقد جرت  العادة في الكنيسة أن تمارسه مرة كل شهر أو شهرين أو ثلاثة. وبما أن الكتاب  لم يصدِر أمراً بهذا الشأن، فقد تُركت المسألة لاستحسان الكنائس. كما لا  يوجد أمرٌ بتحديد عدد المشتركين في وقت واحد، أو مكان تناولهم من العنصرين  مثل أن يكون وقوفاً عند المنبر أو جلوساً في وسط الكنيسة، ولا يوجد تحديد  لطريقة التناول: جلوساً أو ركوعاً، أو طريقة التوزيع مثل أن يكون من يد  القسيس أو من أحد الأعضاء، أو في أن الخبز فطير أم لا، أو في أن الخمر  ممزوجة بالماء أم لا. فهذه قضايا هامشية لا تؤثر في الجوهر. ولا يجوز أن  تشغل الكنيسة نفسها بهذه العرضيات.*

*21 - ما هو هدف العشاء الرباني؟*

**  لما كان موت ابن الله المتجسد لأجل خلاصنا هو أهم جميع الحوادث، اقتضى ذلك  حفظه تذكاراً دائماً. ولهذا رسم المسيح هذا السر وقال لتلاميذه «اصنعوا  هذا لذكري» وقال الرسول «كلما أكلتم هذا الخبز وشربتم هذه الكأس تخبرون  بموت الرب إلى أن يجيء» (1كو 11: 26). وممارسة عشاء الرب في الكنيسة بدون  انقطاع منذ الصَّلب إلى هذا اليوم برهان قاطع على صدق وقوع حادثة الصلب،  التي هو تذكار لها. ولكن هدف العشاء الرباني أبعد من ذلك، فهو شهادة عن  القصد من الصَّلب «هذا هو جسدي الذي يُبذل عنكم» و«هذا هو دمي الذي للعهد  الجديد الذي يُسفك من أجل كثيرين لمغفرة الخطايا» فموت المسيح كفارة وذبيحة  «المكسور لأجلكم». فإذاً ليس الفداء بالتعليم ولا بالتأثير الأخلاقي، بل  بالكفارة. والعشاء الرباني يُظهر هذه الحقيقة ويثبتها.*

*ويتناول  المؤمن في العشاء الرباني المسيح بالإيمان، أي يقبل جسده ودمه روحياً. قال  الرسول إن «الخبز الذي نكسره هو شركة جسد المسيح، والكأس التي نباركها هي  شركة دم المسيح» (1كو 10: 16). وقال المسيح «خذوا كلوا هذا هو جسدي» وأيضاً  عن الكأس قال «اشربوا منها كلكم، لأن هذا هو دمي». ولا بد أن لمناولة جسد  المسيح ودمه معنى خاصاً. ويلزم عن ذلك أمران: (أ) أنه يصير هو وشعبه واحداً  و(ب) أن جميع المؤمنين الحقيقيين يصيرون بواسطة هذه الشركة مع المسيح  جسداً واحداً وأعضاءً بعضهم لبعض. والمسيح وشعبه هم واحد، بمعنى أن ليس هم  الذين يحيون بل المسيح يحيا فيهم (غل 2: 20). فهو يحل فيهم، وحياته حياتهم.  وبما أنه حيٌّ فهم يحيون أيضاً (يو 14: 19). وهم واحد كما أن الرأس  والأعضاء في الجسد الإنساني هي واحد. والروح القدس المعطى له بدون كيل  يتوزع على شعبه فيصيرون «جسداً واحداً مركّباً معاً ومقترِناً» (أف 4: 16).  وهم بروح واحد يعتمدون إلى جسد واحد (1كو 12: 13). وهذا الاتحاد بين  المسيح وشعبه يشبه الاتحاد بين الكرمة والأغصان، فإن حياة الكرمة هي نفس  حياة أغصانها (يو 15). وكذلك المسيح وشعبه واحد كما أن الرجل وامرأته هما  واحد، فنحن «أعضاء جسمه، من لحمه ومن عظامه» (أف 5: 30).*

*يتحد  المؤمنون معاً تحت رأس واحد ويصيرون جسداً واحداً بمعنى روحي. ويحل الروح  القدس في كل واحد منهم ويجعلهم واحداً، ويعمل فيهم جميعاً على السواء أن  يريدوا وأن يعملوا، ويكون لهم مبدأ حياة واحد، فيكون لهم إيمان واحد  واختبار ديني واحد، ورب واحد وإله واحد وأب واحد. وهم مرتبطون معاً، حتى  إذا تألم عضو واحد أو تمجد عضو واحد اشتركت معه بقية الأعضاء في الألم أو  المجد (1كو 12: 26). وقد أجمعت كل الكنائس على ذلك، وعلى أن المؤمنين  يتحدون في العشاء الرباني بالمسيح ويتحد بعضهم ببعض.*

*وفي  الليلة التي أُسلم فيها المسيح وضع سر جسده ودمه وسمّاه العشاء الرباني  ليُمارَس في كنيسته إلى منتهى العالم ليذكر المؤمنون تقديم نفسه بموته  ذكراً دائماً، ولختم فوائد ذلك للمؤمنين الحقيقيين، ولغذائهم الروحي ونموهم  فيه، ولتجديد التزامهم بجميع الواجبات التي له عليهم، وليكون رابطاً  وعربوناً لشركتهم معه وشركة بعضهم مع بعض باعتبارهم أعضاء جسده السري.  وهناك خمسة أهداف مهمة في عشاء الرب وهي: *

*(1)  التذكار: لأنه يذكّرنا بموت المسيح كفارةً عنا، ويشهد شهادة دائمة بتلك  الحادثة الفائقة التي هي جوهر الدين المسيحي. وممارسة هذا السر على توالي  العصور إعلانٌ وشهادة من الكنيسة المسيحية بموت المسيح كفارة، وإذاعة إيمان  المسيحيين بذلك. وهو علامة ظاهرة لأن نظام العهد القديم قد استُبدل بنظام  العهد الجديد، فتحوّل الفصح إلى العشاء الرباني بأمر المسيح وسلطانه. فلا  يمكن أن تنسى الكنيسة ولا العالم أن الرب يسوع مات ذبيحة لأجل خطايا البشر.*

*(2)  الإقرار: فالمشتركون في ذلك العشاء يعترفون بإيمانهم بالمسيح مصلوباً،  وباتكالهم عليه لأجل الخلاص، وبقبولهم إياه فادياً وملكاً، وبأنهم تلاميذ  له، وبأنهم يجددون عهدهم بذلك، وينذرون نذور الأمانة له والطاعة لسلطانه.  وكأنهم بواسطة اشتراكهم في ذلك العشاء يخصصون نفوسهم بكامل إرادتهم للمسيح،  ويوقفون أنفسهم له، ويعتزلون العالم (1كو 10: 21).*

*(3)  البنيان: يُبرز هذا السر أمام المؤمن أعظم حقائق الإيمان ويحرك عواطفه  ويجدد فيه المحبة للمسيح والإيمان به والاتكال عليه، وينبّهه إلى هدف  خدمته، ويذكّره بواجباته المتنوّعة لربه ولكنيسته وللعالم، ويربي فيه  الفضائل المسيحية على أنواعها، ولا سيما المحبة الأخوية، ويخمِد روح الخصام  والنفور بين المشتركين اشتراكاً واحداً في جسدٍ واحد. فمناولته يجب أن  تقترن دائماً بتجديد العهود والنذور للمسيح ولكنيسته ولخدمته، وهكذا يتحرك  قلب المؤمن تحركاً جديداً في التقوى كلما حضر مائدة الرب.*

*(4)  إثبات الاتحاد الأخوي في الكنيسة: فإنه يجمع الكنيسة كأهل بيت واحد وأهل  إيمان واحد برب واحد. وكلما اجتمع الشعب للاشتراك فيه يعلن بعضهم لبعض  إيمانهم ومشاركة بعضهم لبعض في رجاء واحد. فكل واحد يحقق لإخوته أنه أخ في  الرب ومرتبط بهم بُربُط حياة واحدة مشتركة في المسيح، وأنه ليس من أهل  الخصام والخبث والعداوة والبُغض، بل من أهل المحبة والسلام والصبر  والاتحاد. حتى أن كل من تناول يقدر أن ينظر إلى وجه كل من تناول معه ويتحقق  أنه من محبيه، وأنهما أهل بيت واحد في الرب. ويصدق هذا كله على كل أعضاء  كنيسة المسيح في كل العالم لا على أعضاء كنيسة واحدة في مكان معين، فالمؤمن  من بلاد بعيدة يمكنه أن يجتمع اجتماعاً أخوياً حول مائدة الرب مع  المؤمنين، ولو لم يكن قد رأى وجه واحدٍ منهم قبلاً، ويشعر أنه أخ بين إخوة  في الرب.*

*(5)  الإشارة إلى مستقبل الكنيسة: لأنه ينبّه جميع المؤمنين حول مائدة الرب إلى  الاجتماع في السماء عند عشاء عرس الحمل السماوي. وفيما نذكر الصليب الذي  حدث في أورشليم الأرضية قديماً، نتطلع إلى ما سيحدث في أورشليم السماوية في  المستقبل. فبدايته على جبل صهيون الأرضي ونهايته على جبل صهيون السماوي.  فهو وليمة تمثل وليمة المفديين في المجد، إذ الخبز يشير إلى الخبز السماوي،  والخمر إلى تلك الخمر التي سيشربها المسيح مع مختاريه في ملكوت أبيه.  فالتناول نبوَّة ابتهاج وفرح بشركة القديسين في المجد مع ربهم رئيس  الوليمة.*

*22 - مَن يشترك في عشاء الرب؟*

**  لا يوجد من يستحق أن يشترك فيه. أما من يتناوله فهو المؤمن الذي يعلن أنه  تلميذ المسيح الذي يتناول باستحقاق كفارة المسيح. وليكون الإنسان مؤمناً  يجب أن يعرف المسيح معرفة اختبار، ويصدّق ما أعلنه الله بشأن ابنه، ويؤمن  أن المسيح مات لأجل خطاياه، وأن جسده كُسِر لأجله هو شخصياً، ويقبل المسيح  بالتوبة والإيمان كما هو مقدَّم له كفارة عن الخطية، ويعرف الإنجيل معرفة  كافية، ويعترف علناً بهذا كله.*

*وعلى  كل من يتناول أن يكون مستعداً لذلك، فيقترن تناوله بالمحبة الفائقة للمسيح  والشكر له، والعزم الثابت على ترك الخطية وعلى العيشة لمجد الرب. ويُطلَب  من الذين يريدون أن يشتركوا باستحقاق في العشاء الرباني أن يمتحنوا أنفسهم  عن معرفتهم تمييز جسد الرب، وإيمانهم للتغذّي بالمسيح، وتوبتهم ومحبتهم  وطاعتهم الجديدة، لكي لا يكونوا غير مستحقين، فيأكلوا ويشربوا دينونة  لأنفسهم. ويجب على القسيس أن يحذّر العالميين والجهال والعائشين في الخطية  عمداً، والمتوغلين في الشر سراً، من الاقتراب إلى مائدة الرب، كما يجب عليه  أن يدعو إلى هذه المائدة المقدسة كل من شعر بإثمه وضلاله وضعفه، واتكل على  كفارة المسيح للصفح والقبول عند الله، أي أن يكون قد عرف التعليم  الإنجيلي، وقدر على تمييز جسد الرب، وعزم على رفض الخطية والعيشة الطاهرة.*

*وخلاصة ما تطلبه الكنيسة للاشتراك في عشاء الرب ما يأتي: *

*(1) التجديد والإيمان الحي، لأن ذلك الطعام الروحي ليس للأموات بل للأحياء.*

*(2) العماد لأن المعمودية علامة ظاهرة للدخول في الكنيسة المنظورة (أع 2: 38، 41 و8: 12 و10: 47، 48 و22: 16).*

*(3)  الاشتراك في عضوية الكنيسة المنظورة، لأنه لما كانت كنيسة المسيح بيتاً  واحداً وجب أن يكون المتقدم إلى التناول من أهل ذلك البيت. والكنيسة جمهور  من المؤمنين تحت نظام مقرر، فينبغي أن تسبق العضوية في الكنيسة الاشتراك في  فرائض تلك الكنيسة. وعلى الكنيسة أن تدعو عند ممارسة السر أعضاء غيرها من  الكنائس الإنجيلية، إذا كانوا في عضوية تامة ليشتركوا معها في التناول.*

*(4)  السلوك التقوي اللائق الذي يطرح كل فساد في الأخلاق، وكل اعتقاد يخالف  تعاليم الأسفار المقدسة، وكل سيرة تعيب الديانة المسيحية، وكل ما يناقض  إرادة الرب (1كو 5: 9، 11 و2تس 3: 6).*

*23 - من يحكم في أن طالب التناول مستعد للتناول؟*

**  حق ذلك الحكم للكنيسة نفسها، أي النائبين عنها مع قسيسها، وهم أعضاء  مجلسها (انظر جواب س 5 في هذا الفصل). وعلى مجلس الكنيسة أن يفحص المتقدم  للاشتراك في عضوية الكنيسة والتناول من عشاء الرب من جهة معرفته بالحقائق  الإنجيلية، وتوبته عن خطيته، وإيمانه بالرب يسوع باعتباره مخلصه، وبعقائد  الديانة التعليمية الجوهرية، وطهارة حياته ونيته في إتمام مسؤوليته لكنيسة  المسيح، وفي محافظته على أوامر الرب محافظة حقيقية. وليس لمجلس الكنيسة أن  يحكم حكماً قاطعاً خالياً من الشك في أن الطالب متجدد بروح الله أو لا، لأن  ذلك فوق طاقة البشر. بل عليه أن يسمع منه الإقرار الواضح بإيمانه ومقاصده،  وأن يتحقق أنه لا شيء في سيرته يناقض إقراره. فإن لم توافق سيرته إقراره،  وجب على المجلس أن يؤخر قبول انضمام الطالب، وينبّهه بلطف لسيرته، ويبيّن  له لزوم التأخير إلى أن يُعيد امتحان نفسه ويُصلح سلوكه.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 مايو 2011)

*24 - ما هو القول الصحيح في فاعلية تناول العشاء الرباني؟*

** اشتهر في تاريخ الكنيسة في هذه المسألة أربعة أقوال: *

*(1) تعليم زونجلي: وقد تبعه الأرمينيون والسوسينيون، وهو أن العشاء الرباني مجرد علامة محسوسة تشير إلى موت المسيح، بدون أن يكون فيه أدنى فاعلية في حد ذاته. ولا يحضر فيه المسيح على الإطلاق، لا جسدياً ولا روحياً. ولذلك لا يحسبون عشاء الرب من وسائط النعمة، بل يحسبونه تذكاراً لموت المسيح، وشهادةً لإيمان المشترِك. ويخلو هذا المذهب من الاحترام الواجب لهذا السر.*

*(2) تعليم الكنيسة اللوثرية: وهو أن جسد المسيح موجود في ذلك العشاء، لا بمعنى أن الخبز والخمر يستحيلان إلى جسده ودمه، بل بمعنى أن المسيح يحضر جسدياً ويصاحب العناصر ويرافقها على منوال سري، حتى يقبل المشترك المسيح فعلاً بمعنى سري أثناء قبوله الخبز والخمر، اللذين لا يزالان في حد ذاتهما خبزاً وخمراً. وعلى ذلك يكون لعشاء الرب فاعلية حقيقية ذاتية، وتأثير فعلي في كل من يقبله. غير أن فاعليته (وإن كانت ذاتية فيه) تتوقف على إيمان المشترك. وهذا يعني أن عدم الإيمان يمنع فاعلية السر. ويوضحون معنى تعليمهم هذا بقولهم إن النار لا تفعل في الحطب إلا إذا كان جافاً. على أن جفاف الحطب لا يعطي النار قوتها. وقولهم إنه لولا إيمان المرأة التي مست ثوب المسيح ما استفادت. على أن قوة المسيح على الشفاء لم تتوقف على إيمان تلك المرأة. فاللوثريون يعتقدون أن لعشاء الرب قوة ذاتية وفاعلية حالة فيه، غير أن المشترِك لا يستفيد من ذلك إلا إذا كان مؤمناً. ونحن لا نعترض على رأيهم في لزوم الإيمان لنوال الفائدة من عشاء الرب، وإنما نعترض على قولهم بفاعلية السر بناء على حضور جسد المسيح على المنوال السري المذكور.*

*(3) التعليم التقليدي: وهو أن في عشاء الرب نعمة ذاتية، وليس فقط إشارة إليها، وأنه واسطة فعالة في توصيل النعمة إلى قلوب المشتركين فيه «فعلاً مفعولاً» وأن نوال الفائدة لا يتوقف على إيمان المشترِك، بل على عدم مقاومته لذلك الفعل، وأنه يجب على الذي يناوِل السر أن يكون ذا سلطان من الكنيسة، وأن يكون قصده قصدها في ممارسة السر. فالأسرار (عندهم) تتضمن النعمة، ولها في نفسها قوة ذاتية على تطهير المتناوِل، وأن قوتها في الدين تشبه قوة المواد الطبيعية في الطبيعة أو قوة النار على الإحراق. فكما أن النار تشتعل لأن الله جعل فيها قوة على الاشتعال، كذلك تُوصِّل الأسرار النعمة للمتناول، لأن الله جعل فيها قوة على ذلك، وهي معيّنة لهذه الغاية. وقيل إن الأسرار تتضمن النعمة لأنها تمنحها من قوتها الذاتية، بسبب القوة الحالة فيها، لا إلى فعل الروح القدس وحده.*

*(4) تعليم الكنيسة الإنجيلية: وهو أن فاعلية العشاء الرباني ليست فيه بالذات، بل بواسطة الروح القدس الذي يرافقه ويوصِّل فوائده إلى قلب المؤمن. فالروح القدس هو الذي يجعل ذلك السر واسطةً لاتحاد المؤمن بالمسيح اتحاداً روحياً بالإيمان. وعلى هذا تكون للعشاء الرباني فاعلية عظيمة في بنيان المشتركين وتقوية اتحادهم بالمسيح وتحريك عواطفهم وملئهم بالقداسة والتقوى. وتتوقف فاعلية السر على حضور المسيح روحياً، وبركته على المشتركين، وعلى فعل الروح القدس في إتمام غاية السر الروحية. فعلى متناول السر أن يقبله بالإيمان بإحساسات التواضع والشكر والمحبة القلبية، وإلا فليس له شركة فيه.*

*يرفض الإنجيليون القول إن العشاء الرباني فعال في ذاته، وإن العنصرين يستحيلان إلى جسد المسيح ودمه حقيقةً، وكذلك يرفضون قول اللوثريين إن في السر فاعلية ذاتية (وإن كانت تتوقف على إيمان المشترِك) لأن جسد المسيح حاضر فيه حقيقة بمعنى سري. وكذلك يرفض الإنجيليون قول زونجلي والسوسينيين وغيرهم إن سر العشاء هو علامة خارجية وإعلان منظور لإيمان المشتركين. وتتوقف فاعلية السر (بموجب مذهب الإنجيليين) على حضور المسيح روحياً بالروح القدس، وتأثيره في قلوب المشتركين حتى ينالوا جسد المسيح بطريقة روحية، لا جسدية، لأن جسد المسيح ودمه ليسا حينئذ في الخبز والخمر بمعنى جسدي، أو بمعنى استحالتهما، بل المسيح حاضر فيه لإيمان المؤمنين بطريقة روحية كحضور العناصر الخارجية للحواس الظاهرة. أما جسده الحقيقي فهو في السماء. وإنما هو يحضر مع شعبه على الأرض وفي احتفال مائدته بروحه القدوس.*

*25 – ما هي الأدلة على بطلان القول بالاستحالة؟*

** يخالف تعليم الاستحالة شهادة الحواس والعقل والوحي. ولنا على إبطاله براهين كثيرة نذكر منها: *

*(1) لم يُعرَف تعليم الاستحالة في الكنيسة الأولى. وأول من صرح به على نسق تعليمي في الكنيسة الغربية باسخاسيوس رادبرتس في منتصف القرن التاسع في كتاب ألفه في «جسد الرب ودمه» فقاومه أفضل لاهوتيي ذلك القرن ومنهم راترامنس الذي ألَّف كتاباً قال فيه «أما من جهة الجواهر المادية فكما كانت قبل التقديس لم تزل كذلك بعده». وقال أريجينا في علاقة المسيح بالأفخارستيا «نقدمه روحياً ونأكله عقلياً بالذهن لا بالأسنان». وفي القرن الحادي عشر نفى برانجر تلك البدعة، على أن السنودس الروماني أثبتها سنة 1079 وقُبلت قانونياً بأنها من الإيمان في المجمع اللاتراني الرابع سنة 1215م تحت رئاسة البابا إنوسنت الثالث. ووجدت هذه البدعة احترامها في الكنيسة الشرقية في أواخر القرن الثامن حين حكم المجمع النيقوي الثاني سنة 787م (وهو الذي حكم بعبادة الصور والتماثيل) بجواز اعتبار العناصر رموزاً قبل تقديسها، لا بعد ذلك. على أن المجمع الذي التأم في القسطنطينية سنة 754م حكم أن عناصر الأفخارستيا هي بمنزلة رموز أو إشارات. ولكن بعد المجمع النيقوي الثاني أخذ الشرقيون يؤمنون بالاستحالة، وداموا على ذلك إلى أن صُرح بالإيمان بها في عقائد كنيستهم التي أُعلنت في منتصف القرن السابع عشر، بعد الإصلاح اللوثري في القرن السادس عشر.*

*وإذا نظرنا إلى القرون الأولى من تاريخ الكنيسة رأينا في مؤلفات الآباء القدماء ما يحقق لنا عدم تصديق الكنيسة لتعليم الاستحالة، فإننا لا نرى له ذِكراً في القرون الثلاثة الأولى بعد المسيح. ولو أننا نجد في كلام جستن الشهيد (سنة 155م) وإيريناوس (سنة 185م) عبارات مبهمة حوّلها القائلون بالاستحالة عن معناها المقصود، لأننا لا نجد فيه ما يشير إلى تغيُّر جوهر الخبز بل ما معناه إنه صار مفروزاً لغاية مقدسة، وهو رمز إلى جسد المسيح، أو بمعنى سري صار الخبز إشارة إلى حضور المسيح روحياً وكذلك الدم. وليس في مؤلفات أكليمندس الإسكندري وأوريجانوس وترتليان وكبريان ما يثبت تعليم الاستحالة قط. وفي القرن الرابع والخامس والسادس لم يصدق أفضل المؤلفين المسيحيين القول بالاستحالة. فقال أوسابيوس القيصري (سنة 330م) إن تذكار ذبيحة المسيح على مائدته «بواسطة رموز الجسد والدم» وقال أثناسيوس (سنة 370م) في شرحه إنجيل يوحنا ص 6 ما معناه «إن مناولة جسد المسيح ودمه حقيقةً أمرٌ لا يُقبل، وإن قصد المسيح في هذه الآيات لا يُفهم إلا روحياً». وقال غريغوريوس النازيانزي (سنة 380م) «إن عناصر الأفخارستيا رموز جسد المسيح ودمه». وقال يوحنا فم الذهب (سنة 400م) «إن الخبز المقدس يستحق أن يُسمى جسد الرب، مع أن الخبز لم يزل على حقيقته» وقال باسيليوس (سنة 375) «إننا نأكل جسد المسيح ونشرب دمه إذا صار لنا شركة بالكلمة والحكمة بواسطة تجسده وحياته البشرية». وقال مكاريوس الأكبر (سنة 380م) ما معناه إن الخبز والخمر أُشير بهما إلى جسد المسيح ودمه ولا نأكل منهما إلا روحياً. وقال أغسطينوس (سنة 420م) «إن قول المسيح إنه يعطينا جسده لنأكل لا يجوز فهمه جسدياً، لأن نعمته لا تُقبَل بالأسنان» وإن قول المسيح «هذا هو جسدي» كان بمعنى أن «الخبز وُضع علامةً لجسده». وذكر الوليمة التي فيها «قدم المسيح لتلاميذه جسده ودمه مجازاً». وقال ثاودوريتوس (سنة 450م) «العناصر هي رموز سرية» وأشار إليها بتلك العبارة بعد تقديسها وأثبت أنه لا يحدث فيها تغيير جوهري في الأفخارستيا. وقال غيلاسيوس أسقف روما (سنة 495م) «إن جوهر الخبز وجوهر الخمر لا يزالان فيهما، فالحق أننا نحتفل بالأسرار المقدسة بصورة جسد المسيح ودمه ورمزهما».*

*على أننا لا ننكر أن قليلين من الآباء كتبوا ما يُظن أنه تعليمٌ بالاستحالة، منهم غريغوريوس النسي وكيرلس الأورشليمي وأمبروز وهيلاريوس الذين نبغوا في أواخر القرن الرابع. على أن ما قصدوه بعباراتهم في هذا الموضوع لم يزل تحت الشك، وإن ظهر فيها ما يقرب من معنى الاستحالة. ولا يبعد عن الظن أن عبارات هؤلاء الآباء وأقوال الليتورجيات القديمة في عشاء الرب لا تفيد إلا حضور المسيح سرياً أو بالمعنى المجازي (وهذا يوافق اعتقاد الكنيسة اللوثرية). وقد استعملوا المجاز البليغ إكراماً لمقام ذلك السر العظيم وتوضيحاً، لأنه رمزٌ لجسد المسيح المكسور ودمه المسفوك لأجل خلاص العالم، وبنفس الروح الذي به قال المسيح له المجد «هذا هو جسدي».*

* (2) يناقض شهادة الحواس: لأن الخبز بشهادة الحواس لا يزال خبزاً، والخمر لا تزال خمراً، فهذه شهادة النظر والذوق والشم واللمس. وإذا تُرِك ذلك الخبز فسد كالخبز المعتاد. وجواب التقليديين على هذا هو «إن حواسكم بجملتها تغشّكم، فإن شهدَتْ أن الخبز لم يزل خبزاً بعد التقديس، فلكم دليل الوحي على إبطال تلك الشهادة، وهو قول المسيح «هذا هو جسدي». فيجب عليكم أن تعتبروا شهادة الوحي أكثر من شهادة الحواس». وتسهيلاً لقبول هذا القول صرحت الكنيسة أن الاستحالة تقع في جوهر الخبز والخمر لا في أعراضهما، وقصدت بأعراض الخبز اللون والطعم والشكل والخواص الطبيعية الخارجية التي تميزه ظاهراً عما سواه من المواد. وقصدت بالجوهر أمرٌ سريٌ لا تدركه الحواس، تقوم به أعراض الخبز. وجعلت ذلك الأمر السري مركز الاستحالة دون ظواهر المادة. ولا نرى كيف يتغير الجوهر ولا تتغير معه الأعراض، لأن هذا يخالف كل نواميس الطبيعة، فاستحالة الجوهر تقتضي تغيير الأعراض لا محالة.*

*وإذا قيل إنه يجب على المسيحي المؤمن أن يصدق أحياناً ما هو فوق إدراكه بالعقل والحواس سلَّمنا. ولكن لا نسلِّم أن المؤمن مكلَّف بقبول ما يخالف عقله وحواسه، فنحن نؤمن بقيامة المسيح، ولكن إيماننا هذا مبني على شهادة الحواس، لأن كثيرين من البشر شاهدوا المسيح وعرفوه بالحواس بعد قيامته. والمسيح نفسه سمح لتوما أن يلمسه ليؤمن. وهكذا يُقال في جميع معجزات الكتاب لأنها تمّت أمام البشر، فامتحنوها بحواسهم وبنوا إيمانهم على شهادة حواسهم. ولو بقي الخمسة الآلاف جياعاً بعد إطعامهم الأرغفة الخمسة والسمكتين لما صدقوا المعجزة، وكذلك لو بقي لعازر ميتاً في القبر لما صدقوا إن المسيح أقامه. والمسيح بقوله «جسوني وانظروا» استشهد بالحواس (لو 24: 39، 40 ويو 20: 27).*

*(3) يناقض العقل: لأنه يُلزمه أن يسلم بلا برهان بأمرٍ لم يذكره الوحي، ولو كان صحيحاً لوجب أن يكون عليه دليلٌ واضحٌ مقنعٌ. فمن المستحيل أن يتغير الجوهر مع بقاء الأعراض المادية على حالها. ونحن لا ننكر قدرة الله على تحويل خبز أو حجر أو حديد إلى لحم، لكننا نقول إنه في حالة حدوث ذلك تتغيَّر الأعراض مع الجوهر. ونقول أيضاً إن العهد القديم ينهى عن أكل الدم أوشربه، خصوصاً دم البشر، فيحقّ لنا أن نسأل: هل أجاز الله أكل لحم البشر في زماننا وأعلن جواز شرب دمهم؟ وإذا أكلنا جسد المسيح وشربنا دمه بموجب تعليم الاستحالة، فماذا يا ترى يحدث بعد ذلك؟ لأننا إذا أخذنا المسيح في أجسادنا حقيقة، فهل تتصرف الطبيعة بحسب عادتها، أو هل يتخلّص المسيح من هذا المصير بمعجزة خاصة؟ والعقل البشري ينفر من التأمل في مثل هذه الأفكار!*

*ونسأل أيضاً: قال المسيح «هذا هو جسدي المكسور لأجلكم» فإذا حدث حقيقة أن الخبز والخمر تحوّلا إلى جسد المسيح ودمه عندما وضع المسيح هذا السر، فهل انكسر جسده وهل سُفك دمه وهو لم يزل حياً أمام تلاميذه؟ فيكون قد مات وهو مع تلاميذه في العلية قبل صلبه بعدة ساعات! فكيف كان جسده مكسوراً وميتاً ودمه مسفوكاً مع وجوده حياً أمامهم؟!*

*ومن ذلك أن الإنجيل يقول إن جسد المسيح بعد قيامته تغير وصعد إلى السماء في غاية المجد، وهو لا يزال ممجَّداً في جسده. ورأيناه في وقت التجلي أخذ هيئة لا تحتملها العين البشرية بسبب لمعانها وبهائها السماوي. فإذا صار المسيح على هذه الهيئة الآن فهل يترك مجده السماوي كلما حدث قُدّاس على الأرض، ويحضر بهيئة لا تختلف عن ظواهر الخبز؟! وحين يحضر القداديس الأرضية، هل تفرغ السماء منه، أو هل تتكاثر ظهوراته في الأرض، مع وجوده الدائم في السماء؟!*

*ويقول الإنجيل في وضع العشاء الرباني إن المسيح أخذ خبزاً وبارك وكسر وأعطى تلاميذه وقال «خذوا كلوا هذا هو جسدي» (مت 26:26). فماذا صار يا ترى حينئذ؟ هل أخذ المسيح جسده في يده ووزعه على التلاميذ؟ وهل كان جالساً في كمال جسده ومع ذلك أمسك جسده بيده في ذلك الوقت عينه؟ وهل فهم التلاميذ كلامه على هذا المعنى وحسبوا الخبز جسده الحقيقي الجالس أمام عيونهم؟! وكل ذلك حمل ثقيل على العقل السليم يخالف كل أحكامه.*

*(4) تعليم الاستحالة يناقض تعليم الكتاب المقدس: (أ) تفسير قول المسيح «هذا هو جسدي» بمعنى حرفي هو تفسيرٌ غير صحيح، لأن قصد المسيح في هذا الكلام البسيط هو أن الخبز يرمز إلى جسده الذي كان سيقدّمه ذبيحة عن الخطية، وقد استخدمه ليكون علامة محسوسة تدل على جسده، وليذكّر المشتركين بذلك. وقد ورد المجاز كثيراً في الكتاب على هذا الأسلوب. والاصطلاح المجازي موجودٌ في كل لغات البشر، ومن أمثلته في الكتاب المقدس «يهوذا جرو أسد.. يساكر حمار جسيم.. نفتالي أُيَّلة مُسيَّبة.. يوسف غصن شجرة مثمرة» (تك 49: 9، 14، 21، 22). و«الرب صخرتي». و«الرب الله شمس ومجن» و«كلامك سراج» (مز 18: 2 و84: 11 و119: 105). و«هذه العظام هي كل بيت إسرائيل» (حز 37: 11). و«فأنت هذا الرأس من ذهب.. وهذه الحيوانات العظيمة هي أربعة ملوك.. والتيس العافي ملك اليونان» (دا 2: 38 و7: 17 و8: 21 قارن تك 40: 12، 18 و41: 26، 27). و«أنتم ملح الأرض. أنتم نور العالم» (مت 5: 13، 14). و«أنا هو خبز الحياة. وأنا باب الخراف. وأنا الكرمة وأنتم الأغصان» (يو 6: 35 و10: 7 و15: 5). و«الصخرة كانت المسيح» (1كو 10: 4). و«هاجر جبل سيناء في العربية» (غل 4: 25 قارن رؤ 1: 20 و17: 12، 18 و19: 8  و22: 16).*

*فقول المسيح «هذا هو جسدي» هو اصطلاح روحي رمزي، ولذلك بقي تلاميذ المسيح قروناً يقرأون هذا القول ويمارسون هذا السر دون أن تخطر الاستحالة على بالهم! (ب) علّمنا الكتاب أن جسد المسيح صعد إلى السماء وسيبقى هناك إلى أن يجيء ثانية، بدليل قوله «الذي ينبغي أن السماء تقبله إلى أزمنة رد كل شيء» (أع 3: 21). وقوله «إذاً نحن من الآن لا نعرف أحداً حسب الجسد. وإن كنا قد عرفنا المسيح حسب الجسد، لكن الآن لا نعرفه أيضاً» (2كو 5: 16). وقوله «إن كنتم قد قمتُم مع المسيح فاطلبوا ما فوق حيث المسيح جالس عن يمين الله» (كو 3: 1). فجسد المسيح بموجب هذه الآيات في السماء إلى أن يجيء ثانية. ومن خواص الجسد أنه لا يشغل مكانين في وقتٍ واحدٍ، وقد قيل عن المسيح نفسه بعد قيامته «ليس هو هنا لأنه قام» (مت 28: 6). فالمسيح لم يقم بجسده في أماكن كثيرة في وقت واحد كما يظهر من أقوال الكتاب في جسده بعد قيامته من الأموات (لو 24: 39 و40 ويو 20: 27). (ج) حوّلت الكنيسة التقليدية أقوال المسيح في يوحنا 6 إلى برهان على تعليم الاستحالة، مع أنه ليس في هذا الأصحاح ما يشير إلى العشاء الرباني، بل إن المسيح دعا نفسه فيه «خبز الحياة» و«الخبز النازل من السماء» ليوضح علاقته بالمؤمنين باستعارة الخبز وفائدته في التغذية التي تقوم بها الحياة. وقدم المسيح نفسه للعالم لنأكل منه بالإيمان روحياً كما نأكل من الخبز جسدياً. ولم يشر المسيح بأقواله في يوحنا 6 للعشاء الرباني الذي لم يكن قد وضعه بعد. وحينما قال السامعون «يا سيد أعطنا في كل حين هذا الخبز» قال لهم «أنا هو خبز الحياة. من يُقبِل إليَّ فلا يجوع، ومن يؤمن بي فلا يعطش أبداً» (يو 6: 34، 35). فاعتبر المسيح أكل جسده والإقبال إليه والإيمان به بمعنى واحد.*

*ولئن صحّ أن عشاء الرب هو المقصود من قول المسيح «إن لم تأكلوا جسد ابن الإنسان وتشربوا دمه فليس لكم حياة فيكم» (يو 6: 53) تكون النتيجة أن كل من لا يشترك فيه ليس له حياة أبدية. ويكون أن اللص التائب على الصليب قد هلك لأنه لم يأكل جسد المسيح كما هو مقدَّم في عشاء الرب، وكذلك أطفال بلا عدد لا ينالون الخلاص لأنهم لم يتناولوا! فتخصيص كلام المسيح في هذا الأصحاح بسر الأفخارستيا يُفضي إلى نتائج تخالف نفس الاعتقاد التقليدي. وكذلك إذا صحّ أن عشاء الرب هو المقصود من قول المسيح «إن أكل أحدٌ من هذا الخبز يحيا إلى الأبد. من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمي فله حياة أبدية، وأنا أقيمه في اليوم الأخير» (آيتا 51، 54) يكون المعنى أن كثيرين كانوا في حضن الكنيسة التقليدية وخرجوا منها وصاروا إنجيليين، مثل لوثر وألوف مثله قد نالوا الحياة الأبدية، لأنهم تناولوا في الكنيسة التقليدية. وهذا يخالف رأي الكنيسة التقليدية! ويقول المسيح في يو 6: 63، 64. «الروح هو الذي يحيي، أما الجسد فلا يفيد شيئاً. الكلام الذي أكلّمكم به هو روح وحياة، ولكن منكم قوم لا يؤمنون». (د) أقوال المسيح عند وضع السر تمنعنا من قبول التعليم الحرفي إن العناصر صارت جسده حقيقةً، لأن المسيح بعد ما قال «هذا هو جسدي» و«هذا هو دمي» قال أيضاً «من الآن لا أشرب من نتاج الكرمة هذا إلى ذلك اليوم حينما أشربه معكم جديداً في ملكوت أبي» (مت 26: 29). وهذا دليل قاطع على أن المسيح اعتبر الخمر بعد صلاته عليها لا تزال خمراً. وكذلك قال الرسول بعد تكريس العناصر «الخبز الذي نكسره، أليس هو شركة جسد المسيح؟» (1كو 10: 16). وهذا برهان على أن الرسول اعتبر الخبز بعد كسره لا يزال خبزاً. وكذلك دعا الرسول الخبز «خبزاً» بعد تكريسه، والكأس «كأساً» (1كو 11: 23-26).*

*(5) ينتج عن تعليم الاستحالة نتائج مضرة. فليس هذا التعليم ضلالاً فقط، لكنه يؤدي إلى ضلالٍ أبعد منه، مثل: (أ) عبادة العناصر عبادة أصنامية، لأنها عبادة دينية لمادة بسيطة. فلو صحَّت الاستحالة لوُجد المسيح حقيقةً في الخبز والخمر، ولجاز السجود لهما! ولكن إذا لم يصح شيءٌ من تعليم الاستحالة فتلك العبادة أصنامية! (ب) تقديم جسد المسيح بعد الاستحالة المزعومة ذبيحة كفارية لأجل خطايا الأحياء والأموات، وهذه الذبيحة (على قولهم) لا تختلف عن ذبيحة الصليب معنى وفاعلية. ولا يخفى أن في ذلك إهانة هائلة لذبيحة المسيح الحقيقية، لأن الكنيسة التقليدية تعلم لزوم تكرار ذبيحة المسيح في ذبيحة القداس، التي تحسبها وسيلةً لرفع الدينونة عن الأحياء (وعن أهل المطهر في الاعتقاد الكاثوليكي). على أن ذبيحة المسيح بموجب تعاليم الكتاب لا تتكرر، بل هي وحدها كافية ولها فاعلية دائمة وغير محدودة. (ج) هذا التعليم يؤدي إلى رفض الوحي والدين والحق، لأنه يلزِم العقل البشري بقبول التعليم بلا برهان، وقبول معجزات كثيرة بدون دليل، بل لمجرد سلطان الكنيسة وباسم الديانة.*

*ونحن نقول إن المسيح لما تأنس لم تستحِل ألوهيته إلى الإنسانية ولا إنسانيته إلى الألوهية، ولا بعد صعوده إلى السماء. فكيف يصير الخبز إلهاً حينما يصعد على أيادي القسوس؟ وأية قوة في أيديهم حتى يصنعوا من تراب الأرض (الخبز والخمر) إلهاً خالق السموات والأرض؟ وأية علامة عندهم لإثبات ذلك؟*

*نقول أيضاً إنه لا يمكن وجود جسم مادي مخلوق في مكانين معاً في وقت واحد. والمسيح الإله المتجسد لما كان على الأرض لم يكن قط في مكانين معاً في وقت واحد. فكيف يحضر جسده بعد صعوده إلى السماء في ألوف الأمكنة في دقيقة واحدة؟*

*نقول أيضاً إن الجسد والدم يؤكلان، وأما اللاهوت والنفس اللذان (على زعمهم) يوجدان في القربان، فكيف يمكن أكلهما وهما روحيان؟ وربما يوجد من يقول إن في الديانة بعض أمور عسرة الفهم تفوق العقل البشري، ومنها مسألة الاستحالة. ونحن نقبل هذا، غير أن ذلك يكون في ما يخص جوهر اللاهوت لا خبز القربان الذي هو عنصر التراب، الذي قال عنه السيد المسيح «اصنعوه لذكري»  لا «اعبدوه عوضاً عني».*

*26 - ما هو القول الصحيح في لزوم سرَّي المعمودية والعشاء الرباني لخلاص النفس؟*

** يعلّمنا الكتاب المقدس أن ممارسة السرين واجبة، ولكنهما ليسا واسطتين ضروريتين للخلاص. فقد يمكن الخلاص بدونهما. ولكن الكنيسة التقليدية تعتقد وتعلّم أن الأسرار وسائط لازمة للنعمة، بمعنى أن الفوائد التي يُشار بها إليها لا يمكن نوالها بدون ممارستها. فلا تكون مغفرة خطايا ولا تجديد بدون معمودية، ولا قبول جسد المسيح ودمه لغذائنا الروحي ونمونا في النعمة بدون الاستحالة، ولا تكون مغفرة للخطايا التي تُرتكب بعد المعمودية إلا بواسطة الكاهن وذبيحة القداس وسر التوبة، ولا نعمة للرسامة إلا إذا كانت قانونية، ولا استعداد لائق للموت إلا بالمسحة المقدسة.*

*ولا تعلّم الكنيسة التقليدية بضرورة جميع أسرارها السبعة للخلاص، بل أن كلاً منها لازم لنوال النعمة التي تُقصد به. فقالت: لا نعمة من الرسامة إلا بأنها على قانونها، وإن سر التوبة لا يلزم إلا عند ارتكاب الخطية بعد المعمودية، وسر الأفخارستيا (الذي يعتبرونه أعظمها) ليس ضرورياً للأطفال، ولكن المعمودية عندهم هي الطريقة الوحيدة للحصول على مغفرة الخطايا والتجديد، وحِلَّة الكاهن لازمة لمغفرة الخطايا بعد المعمودية. وهذا المبدأ يؤدي إلى نتائج مخيفة، فبحسبه يخرج كثيرون من المعترفين بالمسيح من الشهداء من ملكوت السموات. ولذلك قالوا إنه متى استحال قبول الأسرار لسبب خارجٍ عن الإرادة، تُغني رغبة الشخص في قبولها عن ممارستها، وهو ما يُسمى «معمودية الاشتهاء»  أو «معمودية الدم» فالأولى كناية عن الرغبة في نوال السر، والثانية عن سفك الدم قبل الموت من أجل الإيمان، أو فضيلة أخرى مسيحية.*

*غير أن هذا الاستثناء لا يصح على الأطفال، ولذلك لا يمكن أن يتمتعوا بفوائد الأسرار! فغير المعتمدين كلهم يقصرون عن نوال الحياة الأبدية. فلا يقدر أحد أن يخلص (عندهم) ما لم يمت في حضن الكنيسة الحقيقية، وليس في حضن الكنيسة إلا المعمَّدون، والحافظون لسر التوبة، والخاضعون للأساقفة القانونيين.*

*ولنبرهن أن الأسرار ليست الوسائط الوحيدة للخلاص نقول: *

*(1) هذا القول يناقض تعاليم الكتاب الواضحة، ومنها أن الله ينظر إلى القلب، وأنه لا يطلب من البشر الساقطين إلا الإيمان بالمسيح والتوبة إلى الله، وهما الشرطان اللازمان للخلاص، وأن جميع البشر لهم قدوم إلى الله بواسطة فداء المسيح ليقبلوا منه غفران الخطايا وكل فوائد موته، وأنهم لا يحتاجون إلى توسُّط الكهنة لذلك القدوم أو لنوال تلك الفوائد، وأن الطقوس الخارجية لا قوة لها في ذاتها على منح النعمة. والدليل على ذلك قول المسيح «هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكيلا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية». و«من يؤمن به لا يُدان، والذي لا يؤمن قد دين». وقيل أيضاً «آمِن بالرب فتخلص» و«كل من يدعو باسم الرب يخلص» و«كل من يؤمن أن يسوع هو المسيح فقد وُلد من الله». وإذ لا يمكن أن يُنقَض الكتاب فلا يمكن أن الذي يؤمن إيماناً صحيحاً بما أعلنه الله في شأن ابنه، ويتوب توبة قلبية لا ينال الحياة الأبدية، فإننا نصير أولاد الله بالإيمان بالمسيح. نعم أمرنا الرب أن نعتمد، كما أمرنا أن نعترف بالمسيح قدام الناس، وأن نحب إخوتنا، ولكن هذه من الواجبات التي يلزم الإيمان بطاعتها، وليست وسائط الخلاص.*

*(2) هذا التعليم يناقض روح الديانة المسيحية، فإن الله روح، وهو يطلب من الذين يعبدونه أن يعبدوه بالروح والحق، وقيل إن الطقوس الخارجية ليست بشيءٍ، وإن الختان لا ينفع شيئاً ولا الغرلة، و«ليس اليهودي في الظاهر يهودياً ولا الختان الظاهر في اللحم ختاناً، بل اليهودي في الداخل هو اليهودي، وختان القلب بالروح لا بالحرف هو الختان، الذي مدحه ليس من الناس بل من الله» (رو 2: 28، 29). فالمسيحي في الظاهر فقط ليس مسيحياً، والمعمودية التي تخلّص ليست غسل الجسد بماء، بل ترجيع النفس إلى الله (1بط 3: 21). والاعتقاد أن حالة الإنسان أمام الله تتوقف على شيء خارجي، كالجنسية أو عضوية كنيسة أو طائفة، أو ممارسة طقس أو نظام احتفالي، خطأ بحسب الإنجيل، ولم يدخل في الديانة اليهودية إلا في نظام الفريسيين الفاسد.*

*(3) هذا التعليم يؤدي إلى انحطاط الديانة الروحية، لأنه نظام طقسي يجعل الأسرار وسائط وحيدة للنعمة، ويحسبها وحدها لازمة للخلاص. والسؤال العظيم في بحثنا مع الطقسيين هو: هل يتوقف خلاص الإنسان على الطقوس الخارجية أو على حالته الداخلية؟ وهل نخلص بالأسرار أو بالإيمان؟ فالرسول علّمنا أنه «في المسيح يسوع ليس الختان ينفع شيئاً ولا الغرلة، بل الخليقة الجديدة» (غل 6: 15).*

*27 - ما هو السر، وكم عدد الأسرار؟*

** السر هو رمز مقدس وختم لعهد النعمة، أقامه الله رأساً للدلالة على المسيح وفوائده، ولإثبات نصيبنا فيه، وأيضاً لوضع فرق ظاهر بين أعضاء الكنيسة وسائرالعالم، ولأجل ربطهم بخدمة الله في المسيح حسب كلمته. وتصير الأسرار وسائط فعالة للخلاص، ليس بقوة في ذاتها، ولا في خادمها، ولكن بمجرد بركة المسيح وفعل روحه القدوس في الذين يقبلونها بالإيمان.*

*أما اعتقاد الكنيسة التقليدية في الأسرار فهو أن السر يتضمن النعمة التي يدل عليها، وأنها تُمنَح بواسطة العمل الخارجي، أي أن في الأسرار قوة حقيقية ذاتية تجعلها فعالة في توصيل الفوائد الخلاصية إلى الذين يقبلونها. (انظر إجابة س 25 من هذا الفصل).*

*وقد أجمع المسيحيون على أن المعمودية والعشاء الرباني سرّان أو فريضتان، لأربعة أسباب:*

*(1) إنهما طقسان فرضهما المسيح.*

*(2) يدل كلاهما في نفسه على معنى، فالمعمودية تدل على التطهير بفعل الروح القدس، ويدل العشاء الرباني على الفداء بالمسيح والغذاء الروحي.*

*(3) إنهما فرضان دائمان، عُيِّنا للرمز، والتعليم، والختم. ولذلك هما للتثبيت والتقوية، ويفيدان الذين يقبلونهما بالإيمان.*

*وقد زاد التقليديون خمسة أسرار على السرين اللذين وضعهما المسيح، فصارت سبعة. وقد أثبتت الكنيسة الكاثوليكية أن الأسرار سبعة في المجمع التريدنتيني، مع أن ذلك لم يُعرف في مجامع الكنيسة قبل المجمع الفلورنسي (سنة 1439م) ولم يُصرح بقانونيته حتى الجلسة السابعة من المجمع التريدنتيني (سنة 1547م). وهذه هي الأسرار الخمسة الزائدة: *

*(1) التثبيت: وهو الخدمة المرافِقة لإدخال المعتمدين في طفوليتهم إلى شركة الكنيسة، وقد رُسم في القرون الأولى للكنيسة وبقي زماناً طويلاً بين الإنجيليين مثلما كان بين التقليديين، فإن الذين يُعمَّدون في طفوليتهم يحسَبون من الكنيسة (بناءً على تصريح والديهم أو أشابينهم) بإيمانهم وتكليفهم بواجباتهم. ومتى بلغوا سن التمييز كانوا يفحصون معرفتهم وسلوكهم، فإذا وُجدوا متعلمين جيداً وخالين من اللوم يأخذون على أنفسهم واجبات تعهدهم في المعمودية، وحينئذ تثبت عضويتهم في الكنيسة. *

*(2) التوبة: وقسمها التقليديون إلى فضيلة وإلى سر، وقالوا إن النوع الأول يقوم بالحزن على الخطية والعزم على تركها وقصد التكفير عنها. والنوع الثاني هو نظام رتَّبه المسيح لمغفرة الخطايا المرتكبة بعد المعمودية بواسطة حِلَّة كاهن ذي سلطان، وإيفاء الخاطئ عن نفسه العدل الإلهي. فمادة السر هي عمل التائب الذي يتضمن الندامة والاعتراف وإيفاء القانون. ويُراد بالندامة الحزن أو الأسف. والاعتراف المتضمَّن في هذا السر يقتضي أن يكون شفاهياً للكاهن (الأمر الذي لم يُعرف قانونياً قبل المجمع اللاتراني الرابع سنة 1215م) ويتضمن كل الخطايا المميتة. والخطية التي لا يعترف بها صاحبها لا تُغفر له. وصرح في المجمع التريدنتيني أن هذا الاعتراف مع اعتبار سر التوبة ضروري للخلاص. والقول إنه لا يمكن أن تُغفر خطية تُرتكب بعد المعمودية بدون أن يعترف بها مرتكبها للكاهن الذي له سلطان الحل والربط، يعني أن كفارة المسيح المجيدة صارت خالية من الفائدة (انظر فصل 41 س 10).*

*(3) الرسامة: وجعلوها سراً لاعتقادهم أن المسيح رتبها وأمر بها، وأنها وسيلة لنوال سلطان فائق الطبيعة على تقديس جسده ودمه (في التناول) وعلى مغفرة الخطايا. وعندهم أن الحق والسلطان على الرسامة يختصان برؤساء الكهنة أو الأساقفة لأن لهم وحدهم الامتياز الرسولي أن يمنحوا الروح القدس بوضع أياديهم. ولكننا نعلم أنه لم يكن للرسل سلطان إلا على منح القدرة على عمل المعجزات، ولم يدّعوا استعمال السلطان على منح قوة الروح القدس في الخلاص والتقديس. *

*(4) الزيجة: وحسبوها سراً لأنها وإن لم يرسمها المسيح، فقد أُشير بها إلى الاتحاد السري بين الكنيسة ورأسها الإلهي. ولأنها إذا تُمِّمت كما يجب كانت وسيلة إلى حلول النعمة الإلهية على الزوجين.*

*(5) المسحة المقدسة: وتعرَّف بأنها سر تحل فيه النعمة بواسطة المسح بالزيت والصلاة المكتوبة بخدمة الكاهن على المعتمد الذي يمرض مرضاً خطيراً، وتُغفر خطاياه وتزداد قوة نفسه.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 مايو 2011)

*الفصل السادس والأربعون*​ *الصلاة*​ *1 - ما هي الصلاة الحقيقية؟*

** الصلاة هي خطاب النفس لله، توضح فيها محبتها له، وإجلالها لكماله الإلهي، وشكرها على كل مراحمه، وتوبتها عن خطاياها، واتكالها على محبته وشفقته، وخضوعها لسلطانه، وثقتها في عنايته، ورغبتها في رضاه، وطلبها بركات عنايته الروحية والجسدية. والمؤمن الحقيقي هو الذي يتَّخذ الموقف اللائق أمام خالقه، ويدرك صفاته الإلهية، وعلاقته به باعتباره الخالق والحافظ والفادي، بروح الإكرام والطاعة اللائقة. ونطلق كلمة «صلاة» على التعبير بكلماتنا عن أفكارنا ومشاعرنا وأشواقنا من نحو الله. ولذلك فإن من لا دين له لا يصلي، أما صاحب الديانة الصحيحة فيُظهِرها بصلاته، فالصلاة مع الشكر جزء مخصوص من العبادة الدينية، يطالب الله بها كل الناس، على أن تُقدَّم باسم الابن وبمعونة روحه وحسب مشيئته، بالتعقل والوقار والاتضاع والحرارة والمحبة والمواظبة. ويجوز أن نطلب في صلاتنا كل أمرٍ جائز، وأن نتوسَّل لأجل جميع أنواع الناس، أحياء أو ممن سيحيون. ولا تجوز الصلاة لأجل الموتى، ولا لأجل الذين قد عُلم أنهم ارتكبوا الخطية التي للموت (وهي التجديف على الروح القدس برفض شهادته للمسيح).*

*2 - ما هي الحقائق التي يجب التسليم بها في الصلاة؟*

** تقتضي الصلاة التسليم بأمور كثيرة، نذكر منها:*

*(1) التسليم بأن الله شخص ذو ذات، عندما يتكلم عن نفسه يقول «أنا» ونخاطبه بالضمير «أنت» فإنه لا يدرك ويجاوب ويحب ويخاطب الذوات إلا الذات. فإن كان «الله» فكرة مجردة، أو قوة مجهولة، أو اسم إشارة إلى نظام الكون الأخلاقي، لكانت الصلاة جهالة.*

*(2) التسليم بقرب الله منّا ومعرفته أفكارنا ورضاه أن نخاطبه. فلو كان بعيداً ما أمكن أن نخاطبه. لكنه قريب، ويريد أن نخاطبه، وهو يسمعنا، ويعلم أفكارنا من بعيد، ويعرف طلباتنا من قبل أن نطلبها.*

*(3) التسليم بأنه يدبر كل الطبيعة، ويسيطر على كل خلائقه وكل أعمالهم. فكما أنه خلق كل الأشياء، ومنح المادة والروح خواصهما، فهو أيضاً حاضرٌ في كل مكان، يُدبر هذه القوات، فلا يحدث أمر بدون تدبيره أو إذنه. فإذا أمطرت السماء أو لم تمطر، وأخصبت الأرض أو أقفرت، وخاب رجاء الفلاح، فذلك لأن الله أراد، وجعل قوانين الطبيعة تنتج هذه النتائج. فلا تصح نسبة ما ذُكِر إلى مجرد عمل الطبيعة، بل إلى تدبير الله. فليس للطبيعة سلطانٌ على الله، بل هو مالك ومدبر كل أعمالها ليتمّم مقاصده. وكما نتمم نحن أعمالنا باستعمال القوانين الطبيعية استعمالاً عقلياً اختيارياً، كذلك يتمم الله قصده بها بالحكمة والاختيار. فإذا أراد مثلاً أن يعطي المطر جعل كل الأسباب الثانوية التي تُنزل المطر تعمل معاً لإحداثه. وتستلزم العناية أن يعمل الله في دائرة الكون ما نفعله نحن في دائرة فعلنا المحدود. غير أننا محتاجون للقيام بما هو خارج عنا لنستخدم الأسباب الثانوية، فلا نستطيع أن نعمل شيئاً ضدها أو بدونها، وأما الله فليس محتاجاً إلى ذلك، بل إن شاءت مشيئته يقدر أن يعمل ضد الأسباب الثانوية وبدونها كما يعمل بواسطتها.*

*(4) التسليم بأن الله فوق العالم ومستقل عنه، وقد خلق العالم، وكل الأشياء المادية بخصائصها وقواتها المختلفة، التي يدبرها هو بنفسه على الدوام بعلمه الكامل وقدرته على كل شيء.*

*(5) التسليم بأن سلطان الله يصل إلى عقول البشر وأفكارهم وإحساساتهم وميولهم، وأن قلب الإنسان في يديه، ويقدر أن يديره كما تُدار جداول المياه (أم 21: 1).*

*لقد خلق الله كل الأشياء بكلمة قدرته، وجعل في خلائقه خصائصها، فيحقّ لنا أن نصلي لأجل المطر والصحو والتوفيق في السفر وغير ذلك، وأن نشكر لأجل البركات التي لا تُحصى من عطايا ذلك الآب الجواد.*

*ولله سلطان كامل على أفكار البشر، فلا يناقض العقل أن نصلي له ليحوّل قلوبنا وقلوب الغير إلى الصلاح، كما نصلي له لأجل الصحة. وكل من يؤمن بقوة الصلاة يدرك أن حوادث العالم المادي والأخلاقي لا تحدث صدفة. بينما يوضح لنا الكتاب المقدس القضاء السابق، يوضح لنا أيضاً فاعلية الصلاة، فلا يمكن أن يكون أحدهما ضد الآخر. وقد قضى الله أن يكمل مقاصده باستعمال ما عيَّنه من الوسائط، ومنها صلوات شعبه. فإن جاز لأحدٍ أن يعترض على الصلاة بزعم أن الله سبق وعيّن ما سيحدث، يجوز أن نعترض على استعمال الوسائط في كل أمر. وإذا كان لا يجوز لأحدٍ أن يقول «إذا قُضي لي أن أعيش فلا داعي لأن آكل» يجوز له أن يقول «إذا قُضي لي أن أحصل على الخير فلا داعي لأن أصلي لأجله!». فإذا كان الله قد قضى بأن يباركنا، فقد قضى أيضاً أننا نطلب منه البركة، لأن علاقة الصلاة بالخير الممنوح لنا كعلاقة أية واسطة للحصول على الغاية المقصودة.*

*3 - إلى من نوجِّه الصلاة دائماً؟*

** لا يجوز توجيه الصلاة إلى غير الله، الآب والابن والروح القدس. فصلاة الوثنيين إلى كائنات وهمية أو إلى أصنام لها أعين ولا تنظر وأيادٍ ولا تخلِّص، باطلة لأنها توجيه صلاةٍ إلى مخلوق لا نعلم بحضوره، ولا برهان على أنه قادر أن يسمع أو يستجيب طلباتنا.*

*وقد توجّهت صلوات العهد القديم بالإجمال إلى الله الإله الواحد، لأن تثليث الأقانيم في اللاهوت لم يكن حينئذ قد أُعلن إعلاناً تاماً. أما في العهد الجديد فقد توجَّهت الصلاة إمّا إلى الله المثلث الأقانيم، أو إلى الآب أو الابن أو الروح القدس (لكل أقنوم وحده). وتسبيحات المسيحيين قد تتوجّه إلى الله الواحد أو لكل أقنوم على حدة. وتشتمل الصلاة على كل خطاب نوجّهه لله، سواءٌ كان تسبيحاً أم اعترافاً أم طلباً أم تمجيداً، وعليه نرى في العهد الجديد صلوات موجّهة إلى المسيح، فالرسل صلّوا له وهو معهم على الأرض، وطلبوا منه بركات لا يمكن أن يمنحها إلا الله. ومن ذلك قولهم «يا رب، زد إيماننا» (لو 17: 5). واللص المصلوب، لما أشرق عليه نور الحق، قال: «اذكرني يا رب متى جئت في ملكوتك» (لو 23: 42). وآخر كلام نطق به استفانوس الشهيد الأول كان «أيها الرب يسوع، اقبل روحي» (أع 7: 59). وبولس الرسول قال «أشكر المسيح يسوع ربنا الذي قواني أنه حسبني أميناً إذ جعلني للخدمة» (1تي 1: 12) وقال يوحنا: «الذي أحبنا وقد غسلنا من خطايانا بدمه وجعلنا ملوكاً وكهنة لله أبيه. له المجد والسلطان إلى أبد الآبدين. وكل خليقة مما في السماء وعلى الأرض وتحت الأرض وما على البحر كل ما فيها، سمعتها قائلة: للجالس على العرش وللحَمَل البركة والكرامة والمجد والسلطان إلى أبد الآبدين» (رؤ 1: 5، 6 و5: 13). ويعلّمنا الكتاب أن المسيح هو إله ظهر في الجسد، وقد دُفع إليه كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الأرض، وقد رُفع ليعطي التوبة ومغفرة الخطايا، ويعطي الروح القدس، ويحل فينا ويحيينا. وكل ذلك يدفعنا لأن نوجِّه إليه صلواتنا، بحسب قوله «لكي يُكرم الجميع الابن كما يكرمون الآب. من لا يكرم الابن لا يكرم الآب الذي أرسله» (يو 5: 23). ولذلك يعبد جميع المسيحيين المسيح ويمجدونه ويلجأون إليه في وقت الضيق، ويعترفون باسمه ويتحدثون بقواته، ويشكرونه ويسبحونه، ويوقفون أنفسهم لخدمته.*

*وهناك من يعترض على الصلاة لأنها تعني اهتمام الله العظيم بتوافه أمور البشر، مما يقلل مجده ويحط من شأنه. ونسوا أن الله غير محدود في علمه وقوته وحضوره واهتمامه بشعبه. ونحن نعلم أن الإنسان إذا نظر إلى مكان متسع يقدر أن يحيط نظراً وعلماً بأمور كثيرة في وقت واحد. ولكن ما هو الإنسان بالنسبة إلى الله العالم بكل شيء، الذي لا فرق عنده بين القليل والكثير وبين الصغير والكبير، الذي به تحيا جميع الخلائق وتتحرك وتوجد.*

*4 - ما هي شروط الصلاة المقبولة؟*

** لاستجابة الصلاة شروط، أهمها ما يأتي: *

*(1) أن تكون من القلب: فإن الله روح فاحص القلوب لا يرضى بمجرد الكلام أو بالوقار الظاهري، ولا يقدر الإنسان أن يخدعه. فإذا خلت الصلاة من اشتراك القلب فيها كانت بلا فائدة، كاستعمال كلمات الشكر بدون شكر قلبي، أو كلمات الاتضاع والاعتراف بدون الشعور بعدم استحقاقنا، أو كلمات الطلب بدون التشوّق إلى البركات التي نطلبها. وكثيراً ما نصلي بدون تركيز، فنكرر الكلام بدون تفكير. ومِن الذين يحضرون الكنائس مَن يكررون كلماتٍ وقورة ويتظاهرون أنهم يتَّحدون مع المصلي في صلاته، ولكن بدون شعور وانتباه.*

*(2) أن تكون بالوقار: لأنه لما كان الله غير محدود في عظمته وقداسته وعلمه وقدرته، وجب على كل الذين يقتربون منه أن يدنوا بالوقار اللائق بجلاله العظيم. ومخافة الله هي رأس الحكمة في كل ديانة صحيحة، وبين كل قوم يعرفون الخالق ويخافون اسمه القدوس، ويسجدون له كما يسجد أهل السماء أمام عرشه. فلا يجوز أن نخاطبه كما نخاطب البشر، أو نكلمه بألفاظ الأُلفة الخالية من التوقير والاحترام. فإذا أردنا أن نصلي كما ينبغي لندرس سفر المزامير، وهو سفر صلوات، لأن كل مزمور إما صلاة طلب أو شكر أو اعتراف. وكثيراً ما تختلط هذه المواضيع معاً لتصف الأحوال الداخلية والخارجية للشخص المصلي. وفي المزامير ترى المرنم يعترف بسلطان الله عليه، ويعلن على الملأ أن الله يدبِّر كل الأمور، وأنه قريب إلى شعبه دوماً وأمين معهم، وأن علاقته بهم علاقة أب محبٍ بأولاده. ولكنهم في جميع ذلك لم ينسوا عظمته غير المحدودة وما يحق له من عبارات الإجلال والتوقير.*

*(3) أن تكون بالتواضع: وهو الشعور بأننا غير مستحقين بسبب فسادنا وعدم أهليتنا في عيني الله. وهو روح تواضع أيوب عندما وضع يده على فمه وقال «أندم في التراب والرماد» وإشعياء إذ قال «ويل لي لأني نجس الشفتين» وروح العشار الذي لم يتجاسر أن يرفع عينيه إلى السماء بل قرع على صدره قائلاً «اللهم ارحمني أنا الخاطي». وقد حسب كثيرون هذا الكلام مبالغة أو رياءً، ولكن الله اعتبره مناسباً، لأنه يعبّر بصدقٍ عن المشاعر التي تنشأ من إدراكنا أننا خطاة في عيني الله البار الطاهر.*

*(4) أن تكون بلجاجة: وقد علَّمنا المسيح لزومها ثلاث مرات. الأولى في قصة المرأة الفينيقية التي لم تكفّ عن الصراخ قائلة «ارحمني يا سيد يا ابن داود» حتى نالت طلبها (مت 15: 22). والثانية في مثل قاضي الظلم الذي قال «فإني لأجل أن هذه الأرملة تزعجني أنصفها لئلا تأتي دائماً فتقمعني» وقال الرب «اسمعوا ما يقول قاضي الظلم! أفلا ينصف الله مختاريه الصارخين إليه نهاراً وليلاً وهو متمهّل عليهم؟ أقول لكم إنه ينصفهم سريعاً» (لو 18: 5-8) والثالثة في قصة الإنسان الذي رفض أن يعطي صديقه خبزاً، وقال فيه المسيح «وإن كان لا يقوم ويعطيه لكونه صديقه، فإن من أجل لجاجته يقوم ويعطيه قدر ما يحتاج» (لو 11: 8). واللجاجة من جانبنا تعني أننا ندرك قيمة البركات التي نطلبها. فإذا صلى أحد لأجل حياته أو لأجل حياة أحبائه يجب أن يصلي بلجاجة حارة راجياً الاستجابة.*

*(5) أن تقترن بالتسليم: فإن من عرف علاقته بالله، مهما كانت طلبته، يقول «يا رب، لتكن لا إرادتي بل إرادتك». وإن كان يليق بالابن أن يسلم في كل طلباته لأبيه الأرضي، فكم يجب أن نُخضع إرادتنا لأبينا السماوي، الذي وحده يعلم ما هو الأوفق لنا، والذي إذا استجاب كل طلباتنا ربما آل كثيرٌ منها إلى ضررنا. وقد ترك لنا المسيح وهو في بستان جثسيماني مثالاً لذلك يجب أن لا ننساه أبداً.*

*(6) أن تقترن بالإيمان: فيجب أن نؤمن: (أ) أن الله موجود. (ب) وأنه قادر أن يسمع صلواتنا ويستجيبها. (ج) وأنه يحب أن يستجيب الصلاة. (د) وأنه لا بد أن يستجيب صلواتنا إذا كانت موافقة لمقاصده الحكيمة ولخيرنا الأعظم. ولنا في الكتاب أوضح التأكيدات وأقواها لهذا الإيمان، فقد أمرنا المسيح «اسألوا تُعطَوا. اطلبوا تجدوا. اقرعوا يُفتح لكم». وأكد لنا ذلك في وعده بقوله «مهما سألتم باسمي فذلك أفعله» (يو 14: 13). وقوله أيضاً «إن اتفق اثنان منكم على الأرض في أي شيء يطلبانه فإنه يكون لهما من قِبَل أبي الذي في السماوات» (مت 18: 19). ولكن جميع مواعيد الله هي على شروط، إما ظاهرة أو مقدَّرة، فلا يخال عاقل أن الله أخضع سياسته للعالم، أو رتّب عطاياه لطلبات البشر أصحاب الحكمة القاصرة بوعده إنه يفعل لهم كل سؤلهم، حتى إن لم يوافق حكمة مقاصده. وقد جاء بيان الشرط المقدَّر في أماكن كثيرة، كقول يوحنا «هذه هي الثقة التي لنا عنده: أنه إن طلبنا شيئاً حسب مشيئته يسمع لنا» (1يو 5: 14). وقد تُستجاب الصلاة بطريقة لا ننتظرها، كما استجاب الله صلاة بولس ليُنقذه من شوكة جسده (2كو12: 8، 9). فإذا كنا مستنيرين روحياً سنثق أن استجابة الله هي أفضل شيء لنا. وأكثر ما ينقص صلوات المسيحيين هو عدم ثقتهم بمواعيد الله الثمينة، وعدم إيمانهم بأنه حاضر ومستعد لإجابتهم. فإذا كان الآباء الأرضيون يطلبون ثقة أولادهم بهم، ويحزنون إذا رأوا فيهم ما يدل على عدم الاتكال، فكم بالحري أبونا السماوي يطلب أن يرى فينا كل ذلك.*

*(7) أن تُقدم باسم المسيح: كما قال المسيح لتلاميذه «مهما سألتم باسمي فذلك أفعله. لكي يعطيكم الآب كل ما طلبتم باسمي. إلى الآن لم تطلبوا شيئاً باسمي. اطلبوا تأخذوا» (يو 14: 13 و15: 16 و16: 24). والمقصود باسم المسيح نفس المسيح، والمقصود بالإيمان باسم ابن الله الوحيد الإيمان بأن المسيح هو ابن الله، وأنه قد أعلن كذلك مخلصاً وحيداً للبشر. والمقصود بالقول إن فلاناً يعمل باسم فلان هو أنه يعمل بسلطانه وبقوته، وبهذا المعنى قال المسيح إنه عمل الأعمال باسم أبيه، وقيل كثيراً إن الرسل صنعوا العجائب باسم المسيح. والمقصود بطلب شيء باسم المسيح هو طلب ذلك الشيء لأجله ولأجل اعتباره عند من يُطلب منه. فلما أمرنا المسيح أن نصلي باسمه أرادنا أن نقدم شخصه وعمله سبباً لاستجابتنا. فيجب أن نبني اتكالنا على استحقاق المسيح، لا على استحقاقنا ولا على صفاتنا، ولا على مجرد رحمة الله، لأن الإنجيل يقول إن كل بركة يمنحها الله للبشر هي في المسيح، ومن نتائج شفاعته واستحقاقه.*

*5 - ما هي شروط الصلاة الفعالة؟*

** إذا قُدِّمتُ الصلوات المقبولة بموجب الشروط السابقة ولم يحدث جواب بحسب انتظار المصلي، فما هو السبب؟ هل ترك شيئاً مما يتوقف عليه نجاح الصلاة؟ وماذا يلزم لتُستجاب صلواته؟ وجواباً لذلك نقول: إن شروط النجاح تتضح من آيات كثيرة، منها قول المرنم «تلذَّذْ بالرب فيعطيك سؤل قلبك» (مز 37: 4) وقول يعقوب «تطلبون ولستم تأخذون لأنكم تطلبون رديئاً لكي تنفقوا في لذاتكم» (يع 4: 3). وقوله أيضاً «ليطلب بإيمان غير مرتاب البتة، لأن المرتاب يشبه موجاً من البحر تخبطه الريح وتدفعه» (يع 1: 6). وقول المسيح «إن ثبتم فيَّ وثبت كلامي فيكم تطلبون ما تريدون فيكون لكم» (يو 15: 7) وقوله «متى وقفتم تصلّون فاغفروا إن كان لكم على أحد شيءٌ، لكي يغفر لكم أيضاً أبوكم الذي في السموات زلاتكم. وإن لم تغفروا أنتم لا يغفر أبوكم الذي في السموات أيضاً زلاتكم» (مر 11: 25، 26).*

*وحين صلى بولس لله ثلاث مرات أن تفارقه شوكة جسده، استجاب الرب بقوله «تكفيك نعمتي» (2كو 12: 8، 9). وكذلك داود صلى لأجل ابنه من بثشبع ولم يستجب الله طلبه (2صم 12: 16-23). فالوعد العام باستجابة الصلاة محدود بشروط: *

*(1) يتوقف النجاح في الصلاة على حال المصلي وصفاته: فليطلب مجد الله لا مجد نفسه أو غرضه الشخصي الصادر عن الطمع أو الخبث أو الرغبة فيرفع شأن ذاته. وينبغي أن يكون غيوراً حاراً في صلواته لا بارداً بلا انتباه. وينبغي أن يرافق الإيمان الحي الصلاة حتى يتحقق أن الله سامع ومنتبه له ويستجيبه بمقتضى حكمته. ويجب أن يثبُت المصلي في المسيح وتثبُت أقوال المسيح فيه. فالإنسان المتحد بالمسيح يشارك المسيح في أفكاره ويكون فيه روح المسيح. وكلما اشتد هذا الاتحاد تكون صلواته عبارة عن فكر المسيح وإرادته، ولذلك تكون صلاته فعالة. والصلوات الفعالة خاصة بالقديسين أهل التقوى والاتحاد الروحي بالمسيح. *

*(2) يتوقف نجاح الصلاة على ما نطلبه، فليكن بحسب مشيئة الله، لأن معرفة الإنسان وحكمته قاصرتان. فلنسلم الأمر لله ليتصرف بحكمته في استجابة الصلاة، لئلا يؤذي المصلي نفسه إن أعطاه الله ما يطلبه تماماً. فلو أعطى الله للإنسان الجاهل كل ما يطلبه، لا تتم مقاصده الصالحة في تربية المؤمن وتقديسه وإعداده للحياة السماوية وخلاص نفسه من تجارب إبليس. وكثيراً ما يكون عدم حصولنا على مطالبنا في الصلاة موضوع شكر، كما يكون الحصول عليها موضوع شكر أيضاً.*

*(3) يتوقف النجاح في الصلاة على مدى موافقتها لمقاصد الله وحقوقه: فليست علاقتنا بالله مجرد علاقة محتاج بمحسن، لكنها علاقة أبناء بأبيهم، وعلاقة رعايا بالملك السماوي، فالله حاكمنا، وله مقاصد وحقوق. وهو يستجيب صلواتنا بالطريقة التي توافق مقاصده في المصلي لتربي فيه الفضائل وتزيد منفعته لغيره ونجاحه في خدمة المسيح.*

*ونحن لا نقدر أن نحكم على نجاح الصلاة من مجرد استجابتها، فلا يعلم الصلاة الحقيقية الفعالة غير الله، الذي وعدنا أن صلاة البار تقتدر كثيراً في فعلها.*

*6 - ما هي أنواع الصلاة المختلفة؟*

** الصلاة هي مخاطبة الله، وتتضمن المشاعر الروحية نحو الله في الفكر والشعور والأشواق، بكل الاحترام والوقار والشكر والحزن على الخطية والشعور بالضعف. فالإنسان الذي يحيا ويسير مع الله يصلي على الدوام طاعةً للأمر الرسولي «صلوا بلا انقطاع». ومن واجباتنا وحقوقنا أن لا نقطع هذا الحديث مع الله. فليكن القلب مثل مذبح البخور الذي لا تنطفئ النار عنه أبداً.*

*وتُقسم الصلاة إلى ثلاثة أقسام: *

*(1) السرية: وهي واجبة لأن المسيحي يحفظ حياة الله في نفسه بروح الاقتراب منه وباتحاده الدائم معه. ويحتاج المؤمن ليحفظ حياته وصحته الروحيتين إلى أوقات معينة ومرتبة للصلاة، كما يحتاج جسده إلى طعامه اليومي. وقد قال المسيح «متى صلَّيت فادخل إلى مخدعك وأَغلق بابك وصلِّ إلى أبيك الذي في الخفاء، فأبوك الذي يرى في الخفاء يجازيك علانيةً» (مت 6:6). ولنا في الكتاب مثال من المسيح نفسه، فإنه كثيراً ما انفرد للصلاة، وكثيراً ما صرف فيها ليالي كاملة. فإذا كانت نفس المسيح النقية قد احتاجت إلى أوقات لمخاطبة الله، فمَن مِن شعبه يتجاسر أن يهمل هذه الواسطة المهمة للنعمة؟ إن أقل ما يجب على المسيحي أن يفتتح كل يوم ويختمه بالصلاة السرية الانفرادية.*

*(2) الصلاة العائلية: وهي تتضمن صلوات أهل البيت واجتماعات شعب الله لأجل الصلاة المتبادلة. فعلى الإنسان أن يشترك مع عائلته ومع إخوته في الرب في ما يختص بحياته الداخلية والخارجية، فالرباط العائلي أعظم رباط بين البشر، ويجب أن يتقدس بالصلاة معاً. وتتطهر علاقة الوالدين والأولاد وتتقدس إذا كانت العائلة تجتمع صباحاً ومساءً لعبادة الرب. ولذلك يجب أن يكون رأس العائلة قادراً على قراءة الكتاب المقدس وعلى التقدُّم في الصلاة. وعلى الذين لا يُحسنون القراءة أن يتقدموا في الصلاة. وعلى أهل الإيمان أن يحافظوا في بيوتهم على هذا الترتيب للصلاة. ومسؤولية رب البيت لعائلته ومسؤوليته لله تلزمه أن يجعل مسكن عائلته بيتاً لله. وإذا لم يجعله كذلك فكيف يمنع دخول الأرواح الشريرة إليه!*

*(3) الصلاة الجمهورية: والمقصود منها العبادة والتعليم، وتتضمن العبادة الصلاة والترنيم، ويتضمن التعليم قراءة كلمة الله والوعظ. ويجب أن نحفظ التوازن بين العبادة والتعليم، لأن بعض المسيحيين جعلوا التعليم ثانوياً بالنسبة للعبادة، فخصّصوا لها ضِعف الوقت المخصص للتعليم، وليس هذا مناسباً، لأن معرفة الكتاب أمر مهم. ولا يمكن أن تكون هناك عبادة حقيقية لله بدون معرفته معرفة صحيحة، ولا أن تحدث توبة أو إيمان أو حياة طاهرة بدون فهم الحقائق التي تُبنى عليها حياة التقوى والطاعة. فالديانة هي خدمة عقلية لا يتفق الجهل معها، ولذلك سُمي القسوس في الكتاب «معلِّمين». والأمر الأعظم الذي أمر به المسيح ورسله هو قوله «اذهبوا وعلّموا جميع الأمم. فذهبوا وكرزوا في كل موضع». وقال بولس إن المسيح لم يرسله ليعمد أو يكمل الخدمات الدينية فقط، بل ليكرز بالإنجيل الذي هو حكمة الله للخلاص. ولم تقدر قوة بشرية أن تحوِّل هذا الرسول من الكرازة إلى مجرد العبادة.*

*ومع أن التعليم يجب أن يكون الأمر الأهم في خدمة يوم الرب، كما كان في العصر الرسولي، إلا أننا لا يجب أن نهمل الصلاة الجمهورية والعبادة القلبية. وليكون هذا الجزء من الخدمة المقدسة بانياً للشعب يجب مراعاة ما يأتي: *

*(1) أن يكون في الخادم روح التقوى الحقيقية، وأن يمارس في قلبه كل ما يعبِّر عنه في صلواته من المشاعر والرغبات.*

*(2) أن يحفظ غيباً أفكاراً وآيات كثيرة من الكتاب، فإن رجال الله القديسين قديماً تكلموا مسوقين من الروح القدس، وكانت كلماتهم مرتبة من روح الله، سواء كانت في التمجيد أو الشكر أو الاعتراف أو الطلب، فأوضحوا في كلامهم فكر الروح، وهو أنسب كلام للتعبير عن المشاعر والأشواق التي يجعلها الروح في أفكار شعب الله. ولا توجد صلاة مناسبة للبنيان أكثر من التي يكثر فيها استعمال عبارات الكتاب.*

*(3) يجب أن تكون الصلاة على ترتيب حسن، تجمع كل الأجزاء والمواضيع المناسبة. وهذا يمنع اضطرابها وتشويشها وتكرارها.*

*(4) يجب أن تكون موافقة لمقتضيات الأحوال، سواء كانت خدمة يوم الرب الاعتيادية، أو ممارسة الأسرار، أو الخدمات الخاصة في الأيام المعيّنة للشكر والصوم والاتضاع.*

*(5) يجب أن تكون كلماتها بسيطة ووقورة وصحيحة.*

*(6) يجب أن تكون الطلبات قصيرة، فالطول غير اللائق في الصلوات يؤدي إلى التشويش وكثرة التكرار بدون فائدة.*

*7 - هل يصحّ استعمال الصلوات المكتوبة المرتَّبة في العبادة الجمهورية؟*

** اختلف المسيحيون في هذه المسألة، وجرت العادة باستعمال كتب الصلاة في بعض الكنائس، ولم يسمحوا باستعمال غير هذه الصلوات. على أن غيرهم ارتاب في جواز ذلك وحكمته، واستحسن معظم الإنجيليين الحرية في ذلك، واختاروا الصلوات الارتجالية، مقتنعين بما يأتي: *

*(1) عدم وجود دليل في كتاب الله على أن الصلوات المكتوبة هي المطلوبة من الكنيسة، وعدم وضوح استخدام الكنيسة الأولى لهذه العادة.*

*(2) عدم موافقة ذلك لوظيفة الروح القدس في مساعدة المؤمنين (رو 8: 26).*

*(3) عدم موافقته للهدف من الصلاة، وهو التعبير عن المشاعر القلبية الأصلية فينا بإخلاص وشوق. فإذا التزمنا باستعمال عبارات صاغها غيرنا، كانت تعبيراً عن أفكارهم، وربما لا توافق أحوال قلوبنا واحتياجاتها. فالصلوات المكتوبة للعبادة تعطل حرية الأفكار وتحدّ حرية النفس في مخاطبة الخالق. وقال البعض إن ذلك ثقل على روح الصلاة، يؤدي للفتور وروح الاستناد على العبادة الشفاهية. وقال غيرهم: لا، بل إن الانتباه والتقوى الحارة يغلبان كل ميل للتغافل، وشهدوا أن تأثير الصلوات المكتوبة في قلوب العابدين حسن ومفيد. وقد اختلف أفاضل الأتقياء في الحكم في هذا الموضوع.*

*ولا نقول إن عبادة الله بصلوات مكتوبة لا يناسب التقوى، بل يمكن أن القلب المستقيم الذي يحب الله يعبده عبادة مقبولة باستعمال صلوات مكتوبة. لكن إذا فكرنا في احتياجات البشر عموماً، وفي أهداف الصلاة وفاعليتها، سنفضّل الصلاة الحرة المرتجَلة.*

*8 - كيف تبني الصلاة النفس روحياً؟*

** قلنا إن وسائط النعمة هي الوسائط التي عيّنها الله ليوصّل تأثيرات الروح والحق إلى نفوس البشر، وهي: الكلمة والأسرار والصلاة. فالصلاة هي العلاقة بين الخالق والمخلوق، وهي شرط منح البركات الروحية، الذي يجعل كل أمر يؤول لخيرنا الأفضل، وهي تقرّبنا إلى الله مصدر كل خير، الذي يحرك فينا كل مشاعر الوقار والمحبة والشكر والخضوع والإيمان والفرح والتعبد. ومتى اقتربت النفس إلى الله يقترب الله إليها ويُظهِر لها مجده ومحبته، ويمنحها السلام الذي يفوق كل عقل. قال المسيح «إن أحبني أحد يحفظ كلامي، ويحبه أبي، وإليه نأتي، وعنده نصنع منزلاً» (يو 14: 23) ففي هذا الاتحاد لا بد أن تتقدس النفس.*

*9 - هل للصلاة قوة؟*

** هناك قُوى روحية فاعلة في العالم، منها القوى العقلية والروحية والأخلاقية، كقوة الإيمان والاقتناع والتمسك الشديد بمبدأ معلوم، وقوة الحق، ومشاركة الآخرين في مشاعرهم، وقوة الضمير. وهناك قوة أخرى أعظم من كل قوة العالم وفوقه، وهي قوة الله التي تعمل مع أعمال كل الخلائق وتديرها بدون أن تلغي طبيعة تلك الخلائق. وتنهض هذه القوة السامية للعمل بواسطة الصلاة. فبصلاة موسى نجا بنو إسرائيل من الهلاك، وبصلاة صموئيل تشتت جيش العدو، فإن «طلبة البار تقتدر كثيراً في فعلها. كان إيليا إنساناً تحت الآلام مثلنا، وصلى صلاة أن لا تمطر، فلم تمطر على الأرض ثلاث سنين وستة أشهر. ثم صلى أيضاً فأعطت السماء مطراً، وأخرجت الأرض ثمرها» (يع 5: 17، 18). وطلب بولس مراراً من المؤمنين أن يصلّوا لأجله، وأمر أن تُقام طلبات وصلوات وابتهالات وتشكرات لأجل جميع الناس، لأجل الملوك وجميع الذين هم في منصب، ليقضي المسيحيون حياة مطمئنة هادئة في كل تقوى ووقار (1تي 2: 1، 2) وهذا يدل على أن للصلاة قوة. ومتى سلّم الإنسان بوجود إلهٍ حق يدبر كل الأمور تزول من عقله الشكوك في فاعلية الصلاة، وتصير له مصدراً للفرح والقوة الروحية، وأساساً للطمأنينة في الحاضر والثقة من جهة المستقبل، كما حدث مع شعب الله في كل العصور. قال المرنم «رب الجنود معنا. ملجأنا إله يعقوب» (مز 46: 11).*

*وقوة الصلاة تناقض القول إن فائدة الصلاة هي مجرد تعويد المصلي أن يسلم للإرادة الإلهية، وكأن فائدة الصلاة الوحيدة هي إعانة القلب ليقول «ليس إرادتي بل إرادتك يا الله». ومع أن التسليم لإرادة الله شرط من شروط الصلاة المقبولة، إلا أنه ليس غايتها الوحيدة، كما يتضح من صلوات الأتقياء في العهدين القديم والجديد، ومن أقوال الكتاب المقدس في هذا الموضوع، لأنه لا بد من طلبٍ في الصلاة غايته نوال المطلوب، لا تعويد المصلي أن يسلّم ويرضى بعدم نوال المطلوب. وإذا راجعنا صلوات رؤساء الآباء والأنبياء والرسل الأتقياء والمسيح نفسه، وجدنا أنهم طلبوا طلبات بقصد نوالها، وليس لأنهم أرادوا أن يزيدوا روح التسليم في قلوبهم لله.*

*10 - ما هي الاعتراضات على فاعلية الصلاة، وما هو الرد عليها؟*

** إن مجرد وجود الاعتراضات على حقيقة علمية أو دينية ليس أمراً غريباً ولا مهماً. والسؤال الأهم هو: هل هذه الاعتراضات صحيحة؟ لقد قامت اعتراضات كثيرة على العلوم الفلسفية والطبيعية والدينية، ولكن تبيّن ضعف كثير منها، لأنها نتجت عن الجهل أو الكبرياء أو العداوة للحق. وفي بعض الأحيان لو أعاد المعترض النظر إلى ما اعترض عليه لرآه حقاً. فالاعتراضات على تعليم سامٍ فائق الإدراك كفاعلية الصلاة من الذين لا يقبلونه بالإيمان والوداعة والإكرام لوعد الله أمرٌ وارد. وقد اعترضوا على الصلاة بالأقوال الآتية: *

*(1) لا فائدة للصلاة، ويمكن أن يستغني البشر عنها بدون خسارة.. ونجيب: إن هذا باطل، بدليل أن الله الذي يعرف احتياجات البشر أمرَنا في حكمته أن نصلي، لأن للصلاة منفعة عظيمة، لا لنحصل على طلبنا فقط، بل لننمي التقوى في قلوبنا أيضاً. وقد لجأ البشر إلى الصلاة في كل القرون، مما يبين أن العقل البشري مقتنع بأنها لازمة للإنسان.*

*(2) إذا كانت الصلاة فعالة هكذا، وجب أن يظهر فعلها في المصلّين، ولكننا لا نجدهم أفضل من غيرهم، فما الفائدة من صلواتهم؟.. والجواب على ذلك أن منافع الصلاة ونتائجها الثمينة غير ظاهرة لأعين العالم، ولكنها معروفة عند أهل الصلاة، فليس للعالم خبرة في حصول المصلي على مغفرة خطاياه، وعلى السلام الداخلي والتطهير القلبي والقوة الروحية والرجاء المنعش والراحة في الضيق والتعزية في الحزن والإرشاد في الحيرة. ولا يعرف أهل العالم لأجل أي شيء يصلي الأتقياء، ومن أجل من يطلبون. ولا يعرف المسيحيون إلا جانباً صغيراً من نتائج تضرعات الإيمان. ومن يعرف ماذا تكون أحوال الدنيا وأحوال الأتقياء أنفسهم لولا صلواتهم؟ فلو كفّ كل مصلٍّ عن طلباته لزادت الرذائل والقبائح والمظالم كثيراً. ومن الذي حامى عن طهارة المجتمع وسلامته، وجدَّ في الإصلاحات والأعمال الخيرية غير أهل الصلاة؟ ولا شك أن تلك الأعمال نتيجة صلواتهم مع غيرتهم في إتمام واجباتهم.*

*(3) لا تتضح منفعة الصلاة بالامتحان العلمي الدقيق، فلم يعتقد بفائدتها إلا العجائز!.. والجواب على ذلك أن ذلك الامتحان العلمي الدقيق فوق طاقة البشر لأنه يجب لصحته أن يرضى الله عليه ويكون شريكاً في إجرائه، وإلا فقد أصبح الامتحان ناقصاً وباطلاً. ولا يوجد مؤمن تقي يرغب في دخول مثل هذا الامتحان، لأن من يعرف الله ويريد أن يُقنع الكفرة سيأبى أن يستعرض قوة صلاته أمام المعترضين عليها. وعلى فرض إجراء ذلك الامتحان، كيف نقدر أن نتحقق إن كانت الصلوات المرفوعة حقيقية في أحوال غريبة وسخيفة كتلك؟ فمَن مِن الأتقياء يسلم نفسه لهذا الهذيان ليبرهن ما لا يشك هو في صدقه؟ وإذا جرى ذلك الامتحان في موضوعٍ تكون لليد البشرية فعل فيه، فكيف نقدر أن نتحقق إن كانت تلك فاعلية الصلاة أو نتيجة تدخُّل يدٍ بشرية؟ فإذا جرى ذلك الامتحان في مريضين، وصُلِّي لأجل شفاء الواحد ولم يُصلَّ لأجل شفاء الآخر، فكيف نعرف إن كانت حالتا الشخصين متساويتين تماماً عند بداية ذلك الامتحان؟ وكيف نقيّم فاعلية الأدوية واعتناء الطبيب والممرضة وبراعتهما؟ وكيف نقدر أن نتأكد إن كان هناك شخص لا نعرفه يصلي لأجل المريض المفروض أنه متروك بدون صلاة؟ فربما كان كثيرون من الأتقياء يصلون لأجل الشخصين دون أن يعرف أحدٌ بذلك، ولا سيما إذا جرى الامتحان بمعرفة العالم كله؟ لقد وعد الله أن يستجيب صلوات الأتقياء، لكنه لم يعد أن يتنازل لإجابة اعتراض الكافرين. فهذا الامتحان الجسدي المنظور المقصود بروح الكفر هو امتحان بلا معنى، ومستحيل! وقد امتُحنت الصلاة في حياة الأتقياء وتاريخ الكنيسة، وكان لسان حال الكنيسة في كل العصور قول المرنم «أحببت لأن الرب يسمع صوتي تضرعاتي، لأنه أمال أذنه إليّ، فأدعوه مدة حياتي» (مز 116: 1، 2). وقد تنازل الله مرة في العهد القديم (إجابة لطلب إيليا) أن يعلن نفسه للناس إعلاناً خاصاً ليبرهن أنه يجيب صلوات شعبه، فقال إيليا «أيها الرب إله إبراهيم وإسحاق وإسرائيل، ليُعلم اليوم أنك أنت الله في إسرائيل، وأني أنا عبدك، وبأمرك قد فعلت كل هذه الأمور. استجبني يا رب استجبني ليعلم هذا الشعب أنك أنت الرب الإله، وأنك أنت حوَّلت قلوبهم رجوعاً» (1مل 18: 36، 37). ولكن هذا التنازل كان بطلب نبي من الأنبياء لأجل تمجيد اسم الرب وإقناع شعبه وتخجيل أعدائه.*

*(4) القوانين الطبيعية الثابتة تمنع فاعلية الصلاة، بدليل أن كل القوانين الطبيعية تجري مجراها ولا تقبل أدنى معارضة تغيّر فعلها العادي الذي لا يتغير.. والجواب على ذلك أنه لا بد من واضع لكل شريعة طبيعية، وهو الله. فلا ننظر للشريعة وننسى واضعها، ولا يجوز رفع شأنها على شأن خالقها، ولا يصح ادعاء خروجها عن دائرة سلطته، لأنه ليس من شريعة طبيعية تجري مجراها بقوتها الذاتية بغير علاقة بإرادة واضعها. ومن الواضح أن وراء الشرائع جميعها إرادة الخالق القادرة أن تجريها مجراها المعتاد، أو تستخدمها في مجرى آخر، أو تحصر فعلها، أو تُدخل فواعل أخرى تعمل معها، أو أن توقفها تماماً إذا شاءت. فجميع الشرائع الطبيعية هي خادمة لله لا متسلطة عليه، وهي تُجري مقاصده. لهذا أوجدها، وهو قادر على أن يستخدمها حسب إرادته. وقد استحسن الله أن يعطي الإنسان بعض القدرة على استخدام الشرائع الطبيعية الثابتة لإتمام مقاصد خاصة، فطيّر الحديد في الهواء، وتغلب على جاذبية الأرض وانطلق في الفضاء الخارجي. فالقدرة التي للإنسان أولى أن تكون للخالق. فالله قادر أن يستخدمها لهدفٍ خاص أو يوقف عملها إذا اقتضى الأمر، وليس من طبيعة الشرائع أن تتسلط على الخالق. وواضح أن معرفتنا بتلك الشرائع وثبوتها جزئية لا كاملة، ويحتمل بل يرجح أن ثبوتها هو فقط بالنسبة إلينا وإلى اختبارنا إياها. ونحن لا نتساءل: هل تستجيب الشرائع الثابتة للصلاة؟ بل: هل يستجيب الخالق واضع تلك الشرائع والمتسلط عليها صلواتنا؟ فنحن لا نوجّه صلواتنا إلىالشرائع، بل إلى من هو أعلى منها. ولما كان هو صاحب سلطانٍ وقادراً، ولما كان يريد أن يستجيب صلواتنا، زالت الصعوبات من أمامنا. وقد اتضح هذا من المعجزات المتنوعة التي أجراها الأنبياء والرسل والسيد المسيح نفسه.*

*ولا يصعب على المؤمن أن يسلِّم بقدرة الله على توقيف الشرائع الطبيعية أو تغيير أحكامها أو التصرف بقوته رأساً بعكس نظامها. ونحن لا نطالب الله أن يُجري معجزات ليستجيب مطالبنا، لأن لديه طرقاً أخرى خلاف المعجزات، فهو قادر مثلاً أن يجمع قوات طبيعية بنِسبٍ متنوعة ليُنتج من تركيبها نتائج وفق غايته، وذلك في دائرة خارجة عن إدراك البشر، أو في دائرة لا يبلغها اختبار البشر المحدود. فكما أن الإنسان يُجري تفاعلات كيماوية أو غيرها لينفذ غايته، ويشق الصخور بالديناميت، هكذا لله قدرة على التصرف بوسائل معروفة لنا أو غير معروفة.  فهو يقدر بمعرفته السابقة غير المحدودة أن يسبق بترتيب الأحوال والحوادث حتى تتزامن صلاة المؤمن مع استجابتها، فيعطي المصلي طلبه في وقته الموافق، ويأتي الجواب كأنه على سبيلٍ طبيعي بوسائط عادية، ولو أنه في الحقيقة (الخافية علينا) معجزة! والصلاة الحقيقية هي صلاة الروح القدس في المؤمن، حتى أن الله يجعل المؤمن يصلي في الوقت المناسب لينال ما يقصد الله أن يعطيه له، لأن مقاصد الله سابقة للشرائع، وهو يستخدمها ليتمم مقاصده، فهو لم يخلق العالم وينظم شرائعه لتمنعه تلك الشرائع من إتمام مقاصده!*

*(5) تستلزم إجابة الصلاة الإيمان بحدوث المعجزات، والمعترض لا يؤمن بالمعجزات.. والجواب على ذلك أن تلك الإجابة لا تستلزم إجراء معجزة، كما بينّا سابقاً. وإن صحّ أنها تستلزم إجراء معجزة فذلك لا يوجب رفضها. على أن الصلاة المقبولة إما أن تكون موافقة لمقاصد الله فلا بد من إجابتها، وإما أن يسلِّم المصلي أمره لحكمة الله في صلاته نفسها، ويرجو الجواب الموافق لتلك الحكمة. وعلى هذا فلا بد من حصوله على ما يطلبه، إمّا بحسب طلبه أو بطريقة أخرى أنسب، بحسب الحكمة الإلهية. وليس في كل ذلك ما يستلزم المعجزة.*

*(6) الصلاة مخالفة للعقل.. والجواب على ذلك أنها ربما خالفت عقل المعترض، ولكنها لا تخالف عقل المؤمن ولا عقل الخالق، كما يتضح من القول: «فأريد أن يصلي الرجال في كل مكان رافعين أيادي طاهرة بدون غضب ولا جدال» (1تي 2: 8). وقد صلى المسيح للآب السماوي وأمرنا أن نصلي. فإذا قيل إن الله جوّاد إلى غير نهاية، وهو يمنحنا بركاته بدون أن نطلبها، قلنا إن الغاية في صلواتنا ليست أن نزيد جود الله، بل أن نستعمل الوسائط المعينة لنوال فوائد جوده. وإن قيل إن الله غير متغيِّر فلا نفع من صلواتنا لأنها لن تغيّر ما سبق ورتّبه، قلنا إن عدم تغير الله لا يعني أنه لا يغيّر معاملته لنا، فعقابه للخاطئ لا بد يحدث، ولكن إذا تاب الخاطئ وتمسك بالمسيح، عامله الله بالرحمة. فصلواتنا لا تغيّر مبادئ الله بل تغير معاملته لنا بحسب مبادئه الثابتة. لقد عيّن الله الصلاة واسطة للاقتراب إليه، واتحاد إرادتنا بإرادته، وزيادة شعورنا باحتياجنا إليه، فما نظنه مستحيلاً هو ممكن عند الآب السماوي المحب، الذي يطالبنا بالصلاة ليكمل العلاقة بيننا وبينه ولينمّينا في أعمال التقوى.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 مايو 2011)

*الفصل السابع والأربعون*​ *الوفاة وحالة النفس إلى وقت القيامة*​ *1- ما هو موضوع هذا الجزء، وما هي البحوث الرئيسية فيه؟*

** موضوعه الإسخاتولوجيا، وهي مركبة من كلمتين يونانيتين معناهما «عِلم الأخرويات» أي الأمور المختصة بمستقبل النفس، ونهاية العالم، ومجيء المسيح ثانية، والقيامة، والدينونة، ونصيب الأبرار السماوي، وقصاص الأشرار الأبدي. وهي أمور غاية في الأهمية، لأن المسيحي والكنيسة، لا يبلغان الكمال في هذه الحياة الدنيا بل في العالم الآتي، الذي تسبقه الوفاة ومجيء المسيح ثانية والقيامة والدينونة.*

*2- ما هو الموت الجسدي، وبماذا يصفه الكتاب المقدس؟*

** الموت الجسدي هو انفصال النفس عن الجسد فتزول منه الحياة، وتنحل عناصره البسيطة ويعود إلى التراب. وهو يختلف عن الموت الروحي الذي هو انفصال النفس عن الله، ويختلف عن الموت الثاني الذي هو نفي النفس الأبدي من حضرة الله وشقاء الإنسان نفساً وجسداً في جهنم. ويُعبَّر عن الموت الجسدي في الكتاب المقدس بانضمام الإنسان إلى قومه (تث 32: 50) والذهاب في طريق الأرض كلها (يش 23: 14) والانضمام إلى آبائه (قض 3: 10) ورجوع التراب إلى الأرض (جا 12: 7) والنوم (يو 11:11) والموت (أع 5:5) ونقض بيت خيمتنا الأرضي (2كو 5: 1) والاستيطان عند الرب (2كو 5: 8) والرقاد بيسوع (1تس4: 14) والانحلال (2تي 4: 6) والنزول إلى القبر (أي 7: 9).*

*3- ما هي علاقة الموت بالخطية، وكيف يُحسب موت المؤمن؟*

** الموت أجرة الخطية. وقد وصف الكتاب المقدس كل أضرار الخطية، روحية أو جسدية أو عقابية، بكلمة «موت» كما قيل «لأنك يوم تأكل منها موتاً تموت» (تك 2: 17). ونُسِب دخول الموت للعالم إلى فعل الخطية (رو 5: 12). أما موت المؤمن فليس قصاصاً، لأن المسيح قد أخذ على نفسه القصاص أي عقاب الشريعة بتمامه، فصار الموت للمؤمن واسطة الانتقال إلى الحياة الأبدية. وكما أن كل مصائب المبرَّرين أمر من أمور التأديب الأبدي لا القصاص الشرعي، كذلك الموت لا يُعتبر علامة غضب الله، بل واسطة حَمْل المؤمن إلى دار البقاء كما قيل «عزيزٌ في عيني الرب موت أتقيائه» (مز 116: 15 قارن رو 8: 1، 2 و14: 8 و1كو 3: 22 و15: 55).*

*4- برهن أن الموت الجسدي ليس هو ملاشاة النفس والجسد.*

** القول بملاشاة النفس والجسد معاً يخالف تعليم الكتاب المقدس الذي ينادي بخلود النفس وبقيامة الجسد أخيراً (قارن الكلام على خلود النفس في فصل 23 س 14-16). وتعلّمنا الفطرة أن الإنسان يبقى بعد الموت، وهذا ضروري لإكمال غاية الخالق في خلق الإنسان، ولبيان حقيقة أن الله حاكم أخلاقي للأبرار والأشرار. والقول بالملاشاة لا يوافق طبيعة النفس التي هي جوهر بسيط لا تقبل الانفصال أو التجزؤ. ولا يذكر الكتاب أبداً أن الله يلاشي الحياة العقلية الروحية بعد أن خلقها. وهذا ما تشهد به كلمة الله (مت 22: 31، 32 و2تي 1: 10).*

*5- ماذا يعلمنا الوحي في حالة النفس بعد الموت؟*

**يعلمنا أن النفس لا تموت ولا تنام، وأن نفوس الأبرار تكمل حينئذ في الطهارة وتدخل السماء حيث تنتظر فداء أجسادها الكامل، وأن نفوس الأشرار تُطرح في جهنم حيث تبقى في القصاص والظلام محفوظة إلى حكم اليوم العظيم (لو 23: 43 و2كو 5: 6، 8 وفي 1: 23 ولو 16: 23، 24 ويه 6، 7). وليس من المهم أن نعرف إن كانت السماء التي سيذهب إليها المؤمن فور موته هي مسكنه الأبدي عينه، أو إن كانت مسكناً وقتياً مع المسيح إلى أن يأخذ جسده عند القيامة ويدخل مع الكنيسة الكاملة إلى المجد الأخير. فيكفينا أن نعرف أن ذلك الفردوس هو مسكن المسيح ومكان السعادة والطهارة والأمن. والكتاب يقول إن نفس الأبرار تذهب حالاً إلى حضرة المسيح (2كو 5: 1-8 ولو 23: 43 ويو 14: 3 وفي 1: 22، 23 ومت 22: 32 ولو 16: 22 ويو 11: 26 و1تس 5: 10 ومت 17: 3). أما الأشرار فإنهم في العقاب إلى يوم الدين (2بط 2: 9 ولو 16: 23 و1بط 3: 19). ولا بد أن يدرك الأبرار والأشرار نصيبهم الأبدي عند الموت.*

*ويعلمنا الكتاب أن ذلك النصيب غير كامل في بعض الوجوه إلى حين القيامة والدينونة والحكم النهائي، إمّا بالحياة الأبدية أو بالموت الأبدي. فالأبرار يتوقعون نوال أجسادهم عند القيامة ودخولهم بالنفس والجسد معاً إلى السعادة السماوية، والأشرار يتوقعون نوال أجسادهم كذلك والذهاب بعد الدينونة إلى الشقاء الأبدي (رو 8: 23 وفي 3: 11 ورؤ 6: 11 و2بط 2: 9).*

*أما التعليم الإنجيلي بالتفصيل في تنوُّع أحوال البشر الخطاة عند الموت فيتضح بخمسة أمور:*

*(1) المؤمنون الذين عاشوا في نور الوحي وعرفوا طريق الخلاص بالمسيح، أو كانت لهم فرصة جيدة لنوال تلك المعرفة ورفضوا، ولم ينتبهوا لواجباتهم من نحو المسيح، فليس لهم رجاء بعد موتهم، بل هم تحت الحكم، وسيذهبون عند الموت إلى نصيبهم الأبدي، وسيكون قصاصهم بالعدل حسب استحقاقهم.*

*(2) الذين يموتون بدون معرفة الوحي ولم يسمعوا الإنجيل، كالوثنيين، هم تحت الدينونة، لا لأنهم رفضوا الإنجيل أو أهانوا المسيح، بل لأنهم أخطأوا بسلوكهم المضاد لما لهم من معرفة، فقد كانت لهم شهادة الطبيعة والضمير. وهؤلاء ليس لهم فرصة أخرى بعد الموت للتوبة والإصلاح، وليس لهم رجاء الخلاص بالوسائط الباطلة والأديان الفاسدة. ولكن إذا حدث أن أحداً منهم تاب توبة حقيقية ورفض الخطايا واجتهد في الحياة الصالحة بإرشاد الروح القدس، متكلاً على رحمة الله وحدها، وهو يحسب أنه غير مستحق للرحمة في نفسه، ونظر إلى مجرد النعمة الإلهية، يصير الرجاء أنه بين مختاري الله، فقد أرسل الرب إليه الروح القدس ليرشده إلى أفضل استعمال للنور الذي عنده. وإذا نال الخلاص، لا يكون ذلك بسبب أعماله واستحقاقه، بل بنواله فوائد كفارة المسيح، هبةً من عند إله الرحمة، ولو أنه لا يعرف أن المسيح جاء إلى العالم ولا أنه صنع فداءً للبشر. ولكن بنعمة الله يصير بإرشاد الروح من طالبي الرحمة التي أُظهرت بواسطة فداء المسيح. وهذا ما نرجوه بناءً على رحمة الله، ولو أنه ليس وارداً في تعليم كتابي صريح.*

*(3) الذين عاشوا قبل مجيء المسيح في زمن العهد القديم واستعملوا الوسائط المعينة من عند الله عن يد الآباء الأولين، أو بالنظام الموسوي استعمالاً حسناً، لهم الخلاص بالإيمان بالفداء بالمسيح الموعود به والمشار إليه برموز الذبائح وغيرها من الفرائض الدينية. فإنهم باستعمالهم تلك الوسائط المعينة من الله رفضوا الاتكال على صلاح أنفسهم، واتكلوا على رحمة الله، ودخلوا عند الموت في حال الخلاص. أما الذين رفضوا تلك الوسائط فلن يستفيدوا منها.*

*(4) جميع الأطفال الذين يموتون قبل سن التكليف، والبُلهاء أيضاً، هم خارجون عن دائرة المساءلة الأخلاقية. هؤلاء ينالون الخلاص بنعمة المسيح، وينالون فوائد كفارته، فيدخلون في حال الخلاص حالاً بعد الموت (انظر ما جاء بخصوص الأطفال الذين يموتون بغير معمودية في فصل 45 س 16).*

*(5) الذين عرفوا المسيح وقبلوه بالتوبة والإيمان مخلصاً لهم، وعاشوا عيشة موافقة لذلك، وماتوا متكلين على المسيح، نالوا الخلاص حالاً وصـاروا مع المسيح في النعيم إلى يوم القيامة، حين تقترن النفس والجسد ويكمل فداؤهم الأبدي.*

*6- ما عدد المذاهب المخالفة لتعليم الكتاب في هذا الشأن، وما هي؟*

*هي ثلاثة:*

*(1) مذهب القائلين بنوم النفس، أي بقائها بلا شعور من وقت الموت إلى القيامة.*

*(2) مذهب القائلين بالمطهر وذهاب نفوس البشر إليه.*

*(3) مذهب القائلين بالامتحان بعد الموت، أي أن الذين لم ينالوا الخلاص في هذه الحياة سيحصلون على فرصة أخرى لقبول المسيح ونوال الخلاص به بعد القبر، أي أن البشارة بإنجيل الخلاص ليست خاصة بهذه الحياة فقط، بل أن الخلاص ممكن بواسطتها في العالم الآتي.*

*7- ما هي أدلة القائلين بنوم النفس في المدة بين الموت والقيامة وما الاعتراضات عليهم؟*

** يرى المعتقدون بهذا في الكتاب أمرين يزعمون أنهما يبرهنان رأيهم:*

*(1) كثيراً ما يُدعى الموت رقاداً، ويُدعى الأموات راقدين (1تس 4: 14).*

*(2) يعلم العهد الجديد بدينونة أخيرة عندما يعيِّن نصيب كل نفس إلى الأبد، وهذا (على ما يتوهمون) ينافي القول بأن نصيب النفس يُعيّن حالاً عند تركها الجسد، لأنه (على زعمهم) إذا كان الأبرار عند الموت يدخلون حال السعادة والأشرار حال الشقاء، فقد دينوا، ولا حاجة إلى دينونة بعد.*

*وهذان الدليلان ضعيفان، ولا يقويان على نفي تعليم الكتاب الواضح. أما الأول فنرد عليه بأن الجسد المائت والجسد الراقد متشابهان، ونحن عادة نشبِّه الموت بالرقاد الدائم، وأغلب من يستعملون هذا التشبيه هم المؤمنون إيماناً ثابتاً بحياة النفس وشعورها المستمر بعد الموت.*

*أما الدليل الثاني فهو أضعف من الأول، لأنه وإن كان نصيب كل إنسان قد تعيَّن عند دقيقة الموت، فإنه توجد أسباب عديدة ومهمة توضح وجود دينونة عامة رهيبة في اليوم الأخير، عندما تظهر أسرار القلوب ويعلن الله عدله أمام كل البشر والملائكة.*

*وقد اتضح من كلام الكتاب أن النفس تبقى شاعرةً بعد الموت، لأنها ترجع إلى الجسد عند القيامة (جا 12: 7). وموت الجسد لا يتضمَّن موت النفس (مت 10: 28). وقد ظهر موسى وإيليا عند تجلي المسيح بعد نحو 14 قرناً من موت موسى (لو 9: 30، 31). ونفهم من مثَل الغني ولعازر أنهما كانا حيَّين بعد الموت (لو 16: 22، 23). ووعد المسيح اللص التائب أنه يكون معه في اليوم ذاته في الفردوس (لو 23: 43). ويقول الرسول إن التغرُّب عن الجسد هو الاستيطان مع الرب (2كو 5: 8) وإن موته انطلاق ليكون مع المسيح (في 1: 21، 23). وقيل إن الأبرار بعد الموت أرواح أبرار مكمَّلين (عب 12: 23). وقال استفانوس عند موته «أيها الرب يسوع اقبل روحي» (أع 7: 59). وقيل إن المؤمنين هم أصحاب الحياة الأبدية التي ابتدأت فيهم وهم في هذا العالم (يو 5: 24) وإن سيرة المسيحيين هي في السموات، أي أنهم من الرعية السماوية وإن كانوا لا يزالون على هذه الأرض (في 3: 20). ورأى يوحنا في رؤياه نفوس الشهداء تحت المذبح ولهم وجدان وأشواق حية (رؤ 6: 9-11). فهذا المذهب يخالف كل ما نعرفه عن طبيعة النفس وعدم غيابها عن الشعور مطلقاً، لأن النفس لا تنام مع نوم الجسد ولو في ساعة الموت مع ضعف الجسد، وقد تشعر بشعور أشد مما اعتادت عليه. ويأبى العقل السليم أن يظنَّ أن النفوس الحية في هذه الحياة، الغيورة في خدمة الله، تذهب حالاً عند الموت إلى حالة عدم الشعور والانقطاع عن الإحساس ورؤية الرب في المجد.*

*8- ما هي أقسام عالم الأرواح عند الكنيسة الكاثوليكية؟*

** قسم الكاثوليك عالم الأرواح إلى أقسام شتى، جعلوا لكل نوع من الأرواح مكاناً يذهب إليه:*

*(1) أول تلك الأماكن هو لمبوس الآباء، وهو (على زعمهم) مكان نزلت إليه نفوس الآباء قبل مجيء المسيح وانتظرت مجيئه. ولما أتى المسيح وأكمل عمل الفداء بموته على الصليب نزل إلى حيث كانت تلك النفوس مسجونة وخلَّصها وأخذها ظافراً إلى السماء.*

*(2) والمكان الثاني هو لمبوس الأطفال، وهو مكان يذهب إليه الأطفال غير المعمَّدين بعد موتهم، ويبقون فيه إلى الأبد. وهذا المكان (مثل لمبوس الآباء) لا ذكر له في كلمة الله. وقالوا إن الأطفال والآباء في العهد القديم لم يستفيدوا من الواسطة الوحيدة لتطهير النفس من الخطية الأصلية، وهي (على زعمهم) بالمعمودية على يد الإكليروس.*

*(3) والمكان الثالث هو المطهر، وهو مكان يدخل إليه جميع الذين يموتون من المنتمين للكنيسة الكاثوليكية دون أن يوفوا قصاص خطاياهم الزمني، بحسب قانون «سر التوبة». والمطهر مكان عذاب. والرأي الغالب عندهم أن ذلك العذاب يكون بنار مادية، وغايته التطهير والتكفير، وهو أليم هائل ومدته غير معينة، لكن يمكن تقديرها وتخفيف العذاب بواسطة صلوات القديسين، ولاسيما ذبيحة القداس. ولرؤساء الكنيسة الكاثوليكية ولاسيما البابا نفسه سلطة وقدرة على رفع العذاب عن النفوس في المطهر. وسبب هذا التعليم أن أصحابه يعتقدون أن المسيح ينقذنا من الخطية الأصلية وخطر الموت الأبدي بواسطة المعمودية، إذا لم نخطئ بعد ممارستها. ولكن التخلص من الخطايا التي نرتكبها بعد المعمودية لا يكون إلا بحل الكاهن عند الاعتراف، الذي به الخلاص من القصاص الأبدي، في هذه الحياة بواسطة سر التوبة، وبعد الموت بعذاب المطهر. والوسائط العظيمة للتخلص من المطهر هي صلوات الأتقياء وذبيحة القداس والغفرانات وتخصيص شيء من كنوز استحقاق القديسين.*

*(4) المكان الرابع هو جهنم، وهي عندهم مكان يتعذب فيه الملائكة الساقطون إلى الأبد، والبشر الذين يموتون في الخطية المميتة. فإلى جهنم يذهب جميع الذين يموتون خارجاً عن حضن الكنيسة الكاثوليكية، وكل الذين لا يعتمدون من البالغين، وكل الذين يرتكبون خطية مميتة ويموتون بدون نوال الحِل من الكاهن.*

*(5) المكان الخامس هو السماء، وهي مكان الأبرار المكملين والملائكة الأطهار، حيث الله والمسيح جالس على عرش عظمته. ولا يدخل السماء قبل القيامة إلا الذين يطهرون تماماً عند موتهم والذين ينالون التطهير في المطهر بعد الموت.*

*9 – ما هي الاعتراضات على تعليم المطهر؟ *

** أقرَّت الكنيسة الكاثوليكية هذا التعليم في بداية القرن السابع، وهو موجود في شِعر فرجيل، وفي محاورة «فيدو» لأفلاطون. وصُرّح به قانونياً في مجمع فلورنس (سنة 1439م) وفي المجمع التريدنتيني (سنة 1545-1563م).*

*أما الاعتراضات على هذا التعليم فهي كثيرة، نقتصر على خمسة منها:*

*(1) لا يستند هذا التعليم على الأسفار المقدسة، وقد سلَّم معتقدوه بذلك، ولو أنهم ادعوا أن في الكتاب تلميحاً إلى المطهر. ومن ذلك قول المسيح «من قال كلمةً على ابن الإنسان يُغفر له، وأما من قال على الروح القدس فلن يُغفر له، لا في هذا العالم ولا في الآتي» (مت 12: 32). ولكن هذه الآية لا تشير إلى المطهر بل إلى جهنم،  بدليل قوله «لن يُغفر له لا في هذا العالم ولا في الآتي» أي لا مغفرة له أبداً. وهذا نصيب الذين في جهنم. أما ما قالوه على سبيل الاستنتاج من هذه الآية، وهو أن المغفرة تكون لبعض الخطايا في العالم الآتي، فلا سند له في الأسفار المقدسة. ومنه قول الرسول «فعمل كل واحد سيصير ظاهراً لأن اليوم سيبيِّنه، لأنه بنارٍ يُستعلَن، وستمتحن النار عمل كل واحد ما هو. إن بقي عمل واحد قد بناه عليه فسيأخذ أجرة. إن احترق عمل واحد فسيخسر، وأما هو فسيخلُص ولكن كما بنار» (1كو 3: 13-15). ولكن هذه الآية لا تشير لنيران المطهر، بل للامتحان الذي يكشف الصفة الجوهرية في عمل كل إنسان، هل هي مما يُمدَح أم لا. وامتحان عمل كل إنسان يختلف عن تطهير نفسه. وأما قول الرسول «فسيخلص ولكن كما بنار» فمعناه أنه يتعسَّر عليه الخلاص كثيراً، فيكون كمن أحاطت به النار وصار في خطر ولكنه خلص. وهذا اصطلاح في اللغة اليونانية، ومنه قول السيد المسيح «كن مراضياً لخصمك سريعاً ما دمت معه في الطريق، لئلا يسلِّمك الخصم إلى القاضي، ويسلمك القاضي إلى الشرطي فتلقى في السجن. الحق أقول لك، لا تخرج من هناك حتى توفي الفلس الأخير» (مت 5: 25، 26). ولكن الخطية المذكورة في هذه الآية هي الإصرار على عدم المغفرة للخصم، ولا إشارة فيها إلى المطهر بل إلى جهنم.. ومنه قول بطرس الرسول «فإن المسيح أيضاً تألم مرةً واحدة من أجل الخطايا، البار من أجل الأثمة لكي يقرِّبنا إلى الله، مُماتاً في الجسد ولكن مُحيىً في الروح. الذي فيه أيضاً ذهب فكرز للأرواح التي في السجن إذ عصت قديماً حين كانت أناة الله تنتظر مرة في أيام نوح» (1بط 3: 18-20). على أن السجن المذكور في هذه الآيات هو سجن النفوس الهالكة بالطوفان، وكانت كرازة المسيح لهم في أيام نوح كما قيل. وبما أن هؤلاء الأشرار لم يقبلوا الكرازة صاروا في سجن جهنم، لأن خطيتهم كانت رفض الحق، ولأنهم ماتوا غير تائبين ولذلك هلكوا. والمطهر (على فرض وجوده)  ليس لغير التائبين ورافضي الحق. فسجن النفوس التي هلكت في الطوفان ليس هو المطهر بل جهنم. فليس في هذه الآية أية إشارة إلى المطهر (انظر ما قلناه عن نزول المسيح للهاوية في فصل 37 س 8).*

*وذُكرت في الأسفار المقدسة الأماكن في العالم الآتي بأسماء مختلفة كالهاوية وجهنم والفردوس والسماء، ولكن لا ذكر للمطهر فيها. ولم يذكر المسيح والرسل الأطهار شيئاً من ذلك. وعليه فإن هذا التعليم إضافة بشرية على كل التعاليم الإلهية (رؤ 22: 18).*

*(2) يتناقض القول بالمطهر مع ما جاء في الأسفار المقدسة، ومن الآيات التي تناقضه ما جاء عن لعازر: «حملته الملائكة إلى حضن إبراهيم» (لو 16: 22) وعن الغني أنه ذهب إلى الهاوية أي إلى جهنم، وبين هذين المكانين هوة عظيمة قد أُثبتت ولا طريق بينهما (لو 16: 26). ومنها قول المسيح للص التائب «اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس» (لو 23: 43). فلو وُجد المطهر لقال المسيح للص «بعد سنين كثيرة تكون معي في الفردوس، لأنك تحتاج إلى نيران المطهر زمناً طويلاً!». وعدم ذكر المسيح للمطهر هنا دليلٌ على عدم وجوده. ومنها صلاة استفانوس «أيها الرب يسوع، اقبل روحي» (أع 7: 59). والقول إن التغرب عن الجسد هو الاستيطان عند الرب (2كو 5: 8). والقول «إذاً لا شيء من الدينونة الآن على الذين هم في المسيح يسوع» (رو 8: 1). وقول المسيح «من يسمع كلامي ويؤمن بالذي أرسلني فله حياة أبدية، ولا يأتي إلى دينونة بل قد انتقل من الموت إلى الحياة» (يو 5: 24) والقول «المسيح افتدانا من لعنة الناموس» (غل 3: 13) والقول «الذي حمل هو نفسه خطايانا في جسده على الخشبة» (1بط 2: 24). والقول «مَن سيشتكي على مختاري الله؟» (رو 8: 33-39). وقيل أيضاً إن دم المسيح يطهر من كل خطية، وإن لا خلاص إلا بالمسيح، وإن القديسين في السماء قد طهَّروا ثيابهم بدم الحمل. وقيل إشارة إلى أحوالنا بعد الموت «من يظلم فليظلم بعد، ومن هو نجس فليتنجس بعد، ومن هو بار فليتبرَّر بعد، ومن هو مقدس فليتقدس بعد» (رؤ 22: 11). فلو وُجد المطهر لكانت هذه الآية مناسبة لذكره، ولكنها لم تذكره!*

*وليس في الكتاب المقدس ما يشير على الإطلاق إلى عذاب المؤمنين بعد موتهم، بل فيه ما ينفي ذلك، وهو قول الرسول «لأننا نعلم أنه إن نُقض بيت خيمتنا الأرضي فلنا في السماوات بناءٌ من الله، بيت غير مصنوع بيد، أبدي» (2كو 5: 1). وقوله: «وُضع للناس أن يموتوا مرَّة، ثم بعد ذلك الدينونة» (عب 9: 27) فلماذا لم يكملها بالقول: «ثم بعد ذلك عذاب المطهر»؟*

*وهذا التعليم يناقض أقوال الكتاب الصريحة عن خلاص المؤمن بالمسيح ويكلِّفه أن يوفي ديون نفسه، ويستلزم كذلك فرض استحقاق الأعمال الصالحة. ولكن الإنجيل يحكم أننا نخلص بالنعمة لا بالأعمال. بل إن التعليم بوجود المطهر يستلزم القول بأن القديس يمكن أن يكنز لنفسه كمية من الاستحقاق أكثر مما تقتضي مغفرة خطاياه، ومن هذا الاستحقاق الزائد المكنوز تأخذ الكنيسة وتخصص ما تشاء لإعانة النفوس في المطهر. فكأن جنسنا الساقط العاجز يقدر أن يعمل فوق ما يطلبه الله منه، حتى يصير الله مديوناً له. وحاشا لله! *

*(3) أدى تعليم المطهر إلى أضرار جسيمة في تاريخ الكنيسة. ولا يخفى أن السلطان الذي لا يُؤتمن عليه إلا الله نفسه، إذا سُلِّم إلى أناسٍ خطاة ضعفاء، لابد أن ينتهي بأعظم فساد.*

*(4) الأدلة التي تستند عليها الكنيسة الكاثوليكية لإثبات المطهر ضعيفة وخاطئة، ومنها ادعاؤها قوة الحل والربط، وقولها بالخلافة الرسولية، وشهادة التقاليد، واستدلالها بالصلاة لأجل الموتى، وتعليم سر التوبة بمعنى أن الإنسان ملزوم أن يكفر عن خطايا نفسه حتى إن كان متبرراً ببر المسيح. *

*وقد رفضت الكنائس الأرثوذكسية والإنجيلية فكرة المطهر، الذي لم يُذكر شيء من أمره في المجامع المسكونية الأولى. فإن أجساد البشر بعد الموت تعود إلى التراب وترى فساداً، وأما نفوسهم التي لا تموت ولا تنام فتعود حالاً إلى الله الذي أعطاها، لأن لها جوهراً غير قابل للموت. وحينئذ تصير نفوس الأبرار كاملة في الطهارة في السماوات العليا، حيث تشاهد وجه الله في النور والمجد وهي تنتظر فداء أجسادها الكامل. أما نفوس الأشرار فتطرح في جهنم حيث تبقى تحت العذاب والظلام التام محفوظة إلى حكم اليوم العظيم. ولا يحكم الكتاب المقدس عن مكان آخر غير هذين للنفوس المنفصلة عن أجسادها.*

*(5) التعليم بالمطهر يناقض العقل لأنه يقول إن نار العذاب تطهر نفوس البشر. فما هي علاقة نار العذاب بالتطهير الأخلاقي، وما هي العلاقة بين فعل النار المادية وتطهير النفس الروحي، وأين ذلك كله من قول الكتاب إن «دم يسوع المسيح يطهر من كل خطية» وإن الأطهار «غسلوا ثيابهم بدم الحمل» وليس بنيران المطهر؟*

*10 - ما هي الاعتراضات على القول بفرصةٍ ثانية بعد الموت لنوال الخلاص للذين لم ينالوه في هذه الحياة؟*

** يعلِّم الإنجيل أن الموت هو نهاية الفرصة المعينة للبشر للتوبة والإيمان بالمسيح، وهو نهاية نوال المغفرة والخلاص بواسطة استعمال نور الطبيعة عند من لم يعرفوا الوحي (إذا صحَّ إمكان الخلاص بالنور الخارج عن معرفة الكتاب المقدس). ولم تصدق التعاليم اللاهوتية المؤسسة على كتاب الله في عصر من العصور على القول بدوام الفرصة لاستماع الإنجيل ونوال فوائد موت المسيح في العالم الآتي بعد انتقال الإنسان من هذه الحياة الأرضية. بل قد اشتهر دائما القول «هوذا الآن وقت مقبول، هوذا الآن يوم خلاص» (2كو 6: 2) أي أن الموت هو نهاية الأمر. وهذا التنبيه وغيره مفيد ومهم لأنه يقطع كل رجاء باطل من جهة الخلاص بعد الموت للذين لم يخلصوا قبله كما قيل «فلنخَفْ أنه مع بقاء وعدٍ بالدخول إلى راحته يُرى أحدٌ منكم أنه قد خاب منه» (عب 4: 1). وكما قيل في مثل العذارى العشر «أُغلق الباب» بمعنى أن باب الرجاء في الخلاص قد أُغلِقَ عند الموت. فيتوقف مستقبل كل إنسان على نتيجة أعماله في هذه الحياة. والحصاد في العالم الآتي هو نتيجة الزرع هنا. وهذا النظام يتفق مع حكمة الله ويوافق هدف عمل الفداء، كما يوافق عدل الله وصـلاحه. *

*على أنه قد شاع الاعتقاد بين البعض أن هذا التعليم غير عادل، ويخالف روح الوحي وبعض آيات الكتاب التي حُسبت أنها تلميحات إلى فرصة أخرى بعد الموت، لا سيما للذين لم تكن لهم فرصة الاستماع لبشرى المسيح ومطالعة أسفار الوحي في هذه الحياة.*

*أما الاعتراضات على هذا الاعتقاد فهي ستة:*

*(1) إن الأسفار المقدسة لا تعلم ذلك، ونذكر منها ما قاله المسيح، وما قاله الرسل: (أ) قول المسيح «من قال كلمةً على ابن الإنسان يُغفر له، وأما من قال على الروح القدس فلن يُغفر له لا في هذا العالم ولا في الآتي» (مت 12: 32). فاستنتجوا من هذه الآية وجود مغفرة أخرى في العالم الآتي.. لكن المعنى ليس كذلك، بل غاية قول المسيح هي تشديد القول بعدم مغفرة تلك الخطية أبداً، بدليل ما يرادفه في إنجيل مرقس وهو قوله «من جدَّف على الروح القدس فليس له مغفرة إلى الأبد، بل هو مستوجب دينونة أبديَّة» (مر 3: 29). فقول المسيح يعلمنا أن لا مغفرة لمن جدف على الروح القدس برفض ما يعلنه عن المسيح، لا في هذا العالم ولا في العالم الآتي، فإن وقت امتحان الإنسان ينتهي قبل موته، أي عند ارتكابه تلك الخطية التي ليس لها مغفرة. (ب) ما قاله الرسول بطرس عن كرازة المسيح للأرواح التي في السجن (1بط 3: 18-20) فاستنتَجوا من هذه العبارة أن المسيح ذهب وكرز بالإنجيل للموتى، فصارت لهم فرصة أخرى للتوبة وقبول الإنجيل، واستدلوا بقولٍ آخر في هذه الرسالة (1بط 4: 6).. وللرد نقول: إن هذا الاستنتاج لا يصح من هذه الآيات، فليس فيها أية إشارة للكرازة بالإنجيل في جهنم للأرواح التي قد انتقلت إلى ذلك السجن، بل هي تقول إن المسيح بشر الذين هلكوا بالطوفان بلسان نوح، لأن نوحاً بشَّر بروح المسيح. وكذلك ما جاء في 1بطرس 4: 6 لا يشير إلى تبشير الموتى بعد الموت، بل إلى تبشير الذين كانوا قد ماتوا وهم أحياء على الأرض. وسندنا في هذا التفسير أن كل ما ينبئنا به الكتاب في شأن التبشير بالخلاص لم يكن بعد الموت على الإطلاق بل قبله. وليس في الكتاب ما يثبت الظن أن المسيح في المدَّة بين موته وقيامته نظَّم نظاماً آخر للخلاص بين الهالكين. وعلى فرض صحة القول إن تلك الكرازة كانت بمعنى منح فرصة أخرى للأموات لقبول الإنجيل، فلماذا تخصَّصت تلك الكرازة لمن هلكوا بالطوفان فقط؟ ألا يعني هذا أن الله ميَّزهم على غيرهم وأعطاهم فرصة استماع الحق ونوال الخلاص بواسطة كرازة نوح مدة 120 سنة؟ ولماذا هذا التمييز؟ ألم يكن أَوْلى بهذه الفرصة الثانية للتوبة أولئك الذين لم تكن لهم فرصة كافية في هذه الحياة ليتوبوا؟ وعليه، فليس في هذه الآية دليل يثبت وجود فرصة للتوبة بعد الموت بناءً على عدم وجود فرصة في هذه الحياة. ولو صحَّ تفسيرهم لَمُنحت فرصة توبة بعد الموت لأهل سدوم وعمورة (لو 17: 26، 27 و2بط 2: 3-9). وعلى فرض أن تلك الكرازة صارت كما يزعمون، فمن أين نستنتج أنها أنشأت توبةً في الذين نالوها؟ فإن الذين رفضوا الحق في هذه الحياة سيرفضونه بأعظم حماقة في العالم الآتي. وعلى ذلك يكون معنى هذه الكرازة كمعنى مثل الغني ولعازر «إن كانوا لا يسمعون من موسى والأنبياء، ولا إن قام واحد من الأموات يصدقون» (لو 16: 31). والأصح أن هذه الآيات لا تعلّم تعليماً يناقض غيرها من التعاليم الصريحة الكثيرة في الكتاب. وقد استند أهل هذا الزعم لإثباته على آيات غير المذكورة، وحسبوها إشارة إلى خلاص جميع البشر أخيراً (1كو 15: 22-28) كما استندوا إلى آيات تفيد أن المسيح رب الأحياء والأموات (رو 14: 9 ورؤ 1: 18) وآيات تشير حسب تفسيرهم إلى أن قصاص الأشرار ليس أبدياً، وآيات شتى تبين عظمة محبة الله للخطاة وقيمة الخلاص وهول الهلاك. على أن تلك الآيات لا تدل على شيء مما قصدوه. فإن الكتاب المقدس لا يعلِّم عن فرصة للتوبة والخلاص بعد الموت.*

*(2) تعلِّم الأسفار المقدسة ما يخالف هذا الزعم، فالكتاب يقدم إنجيل الخلاص للبشر لأنه يهمهم في هذه الحياة، وينبغي قبوله هنا لا في الدهور الآتية، لأن التأخر عن قبوله خطر يُفضي إلى هلاك النفس. كما أن التبشير بالخلاص ووسائط النعمة وتأثير الروح القدس جميعها تختص بعالمنا هذا، ولا وَعْد ولا تلميح بوجودها في العالم الآتي، ولا مغفرة بعد الموت، فالنفس عند الموت تبلغ حالتها الأبدية إما للخلاص وإما للهلاك، وإن تلك الحال لن تتغير إلى الأبد. ومن العبارات التي تثبت ما سبق: (أ) مثل المسيح في لعازر والغني (لو 16: 19-31) فقيل إن نصيب الغني بعد الموت كان مبنياً على ما جرى في حياته (آية 25) وإن ذلك النصيب لا يمكن أن يتغير لوجود الهوة العظيمة التي تمنع العبور (آية 26) وإن الغني طلب لإخوته على الأرض لا لنفسه (آيتا 27، 28) ولم يذكر إبراهيم غير كتب «موسى والأنبياء» كوسائط إرشاد في هذه الحياة لإخوة الغني. (ب) قول الرسول: «لأنه لا بد أننا جميعاً نُظهر أمام كرسي المسيح لينال كل واحدٍ ما كان بالجسد بحسب ما صنع، خيراً كان أم شراً» (2كو 5: 10) فالحكم يصدر على ما يُصنع في هذه الحياة، وانفصال الروح عن الجسد هو نهاية ما تجرى عليه الدينونة. (ج) قول الرسول «الذي سيجازي كل واحد حسب أعماله» (رو 2: 5-11) فأساس الحكم هو أعمالنا في هذه الحياة، لا الأعمال التي يعملها الإنسان بنور الوحي فقط، بل التي يعملها بنور الطبيعة أيضاً كما قيل «اليهودي أولاً ثم اليوناني» (آية 9). (د) قول الرسول إن الأمم ستُحاكم بحسب النور الذي لها (رو 2: 14-16 و1: 18-32). فلكل إنسان (حتى الوثني) نور كافٍ يجعله بلا عذر، والحكم عليه لا بد منه إذا رفض إرشاد ذلك النور. وعلى هذا فالذين ليس لهم غير النور الطبيعي يُمتحنون في هذه الحياة، لكن الحكم عليهم لا يكون كما لو كان لهم نور الوحي. وهو حكم نهائي بمقتضى استحقاقهم وبموجب العدل. (هـ) قول الرسول «وُضِع للناس أن يموتوا مرة ثم بعد ذلك الدينونة» (عب 9: 27) ولم يقل: ثم بعد ذلك فرصة أخرى بعد الموت. (و) قول المسيح «أنا أمضي، وستطلبونني وتموتون في خطيتكم.. لأنكم إن لم تؤمنوا أني أنا هو تموتون في خطاياكم» (يو 8: ا 2، 24). وهذا يفيد أن ذلك نهاية الأمر، كأن الموت في خطاياهم يقطع رجاءهم في الخلاص. (ز) قول صاحب الرؤيا «من يظلم فليظلم بعد، ومن هو نجس فليتنجس بعد» (رؤ 22: 11). وهذا معناه أن لا فرصة للأشرار بعد الموت. (ح) قول المسيح «لكن ويل لذلك الرجل الذي به يسلَّم ابن الإنسان. كان خيراً لذلك الرجل لو لم يُولد» (مت 26: 24). فلو عرف المسيح أن ليهوذا فرصة أخرى للتوبة بعد الموت ما قال: خير له لو لم يولد. (ط) قول الرسول «فإنه إن أخطأنا باختيارنا بعد ما أخذنا معرفة الحق، لا تبقى بعد ذبيحة عن الخطايا، بل قبول دينونة مخيف، وغيرة نارٍ عتيدة أن تأكل المضادين» (عب 10: 26، 27) فلو كانت للناس فرصة للتوبة أو الهداية بعد الموت ما قال الرسول ذلك، بل لقال: إذا أخطأنا باختيارنا بعد ما أخذنا معرفة الحق تبقى لنا فرصة بعد الموت لنوال فوائد الذبيحة الكفارية. فهذه الآية تستأصل هذا الضلال، وتنفي كل فرصة للتوبة بعد الموت.*

*من كل ما سبق نرى أن جميع الناس حتى الوثنيين (رو1: 18-32 و2: 3-15) أخذوا فرصة كافية للتوبة ونوال الخلاص في هذا العالم. فإذا لم يتمموا واجباتهم دانهم الله على قدر النور الذي رفضوه، لا نور الإنجيل الذي لم يعرفوه. ولا بد من معاملة الله لهم بالعدل كما قيل «كل من أخطأ بدون الناموس فبدون الناموس يهلك، وكل من أخطأ في الناموس فبالناموس يُدان» (رو 2: 12).*

*وإذا قيل إن الكتاب المقدس لم يصرح بنفي فرصة التوبة بعد الموت، قلنا: لا لزوم لذلك، لأن الكتاب صرح بأن فرصتنا هي في هذه الحياة، ولم يصرح بفرصة أخرى بعد الموت. وهذا دليل على عدم وجودها. ولو أنها كانت موجودة لأفادنا الله بها، لأنها من أعظم ما يهم البشر.*

*(3) التعليم بوجود فرصة ثانية لنوال الخلاص بعد الموت يخالف مثال الرسل وغيرتهم في التبشير مدَّة بقائهم في هذا العالم، فقد اجتهدوا كلهم في الكرازة بخبر الخلاص للبشر في هذه الحياة، وكابدوا مشقات عظيمة لإتمام غايتهم. فلو عرفوا أن للبشر فرصة أخرى بعد الموت ما أظهروا تلك الغيرة العجيبة في دعوة الناس للرب في هذا العالم، ولم يسكتوا عن إبلاغ أهل زمانهم أنهم إن لم يقبلوا المسيح في هذه الحياة، فلهم فرصة أخرى بعد الموت. فإن كان الرسل لم يقولوا هذا القول ولا قاله المسيح له المجد، فمن من البشر يجوز له أن يقوله؟ وإذا كان المسيح قد قاله، فمَن مِن البشر سيهتم بأن يتوب هنا ولا ينتظر الفرصة بعد الموت، فيعيش في هذه الدنيا بحسب شهواته الدنيوية. لأن الناس بذلك لا يرون حاجةً إلى التوبة في هذه الحياة، فلا يؤثِّر فيهم وعظ ولا إنذار. وتكون نتيجة هذا التعليم نزع الشعور بالمسؤولية من قلوب البشر، وانحطاط شأن الديانة.*

*(4) يبرهن أمر المسيح للكنيسة بالذهاب إلى كل العالم والكرازة بالإنجيل لجميع الناس ليرجعوا إلى الله في هذه الحياة، خطأ القول بفرصة أخرى للتوبة بعد الموت، لأن فرصة نوال الخلاص بالمسيح لا تكون إلا في هذه الحياة! ولقد وعد المسيح المبشرين أن يكون معهم في إتمام هذا الأمر إلى انقضاء الدهر، ولكنه لم يقل شيئاً عن الخلاص بعد انقضاء العالم. وقال الرسول «فكيف يدعون بمن لم يؤمنوا به؟ وكيف يؤمنون بمن لم يسمعوا به؟ وكيف يسمعون بلا كارز؟» (رو 10: 14) وجعل المسيح الرسل «صيادي الناس». وقال الرسول يعقوب «من ردَّ خاطئاً عن ضلال طريقه يخلّص نفساً من الموت (كأن لا فرصة بعد الموت) ويستر كثرة من الخطايا» (يعقوب 5: 20). فليس في أمر المسيح للكنيسة ما يجعلها تعلم البشر بفرصة توبة أخرى بعد الموت.*

*(5) أدلة القائلين بهذا التعليم ليست كافية لإثباته ولا لترجيحه. ومنها: (أ) الفرصة الثانية ضـرورية لأن الله عادل.. وللرد نقول: ليس الله ملزوماً أن يهب أكثر من فرصة واحدة، بل إنه غير ملزوم بعمل الفداء مطلقاً. يكفي أنه سيعامل كل البشر بتمام العدل ولا يظلم أحداً، سواء كان من رافضي المسيح عمداً أم من الذين لم يعرفوا شيئاً من أمر الإنجيل. ومبدأ الحكم عند الله هو عين العدل، فالعبد الذي يعلم إرادة سيده ولا يستعد ولا يفعل بحسب إرادته يُضرَب كثيراً. ولكن الذي لا يعلم ويفعل ما يستحق ضربات يُضرب قليلاً (لو 12: 47، 48). فمبدأ العدل ظاهر في قول المسيح «يفعل ما يستحق ضربات» والنتيجة أن الذي لا يفعل ما يستحق الضربات (إن وُجد مثل هذا العبد) لا يُضرب أبداً. (ب) الفرصة الثانية لازمة لأن من الصعب على العقل أن يسلّم بكفاية مدة هذه الحياة للتوبة.. وللرد نقول: إن الكتاب المقدس أضبط وأصح من حكم العقل، بل إن إنارة كل عقل هي من الكتاب. وليس للعقل حكم على الكتاب في شيء. وإذا سلمنا برفع شأن العقل على أقوال الكتاب الواضحة، فإنما نجعل الحكم للعقل لا للكتاب في جميع المسائل، لا في هذه فقط. (ج) يستلزم كون الإنجيل لجميع الناس أن نقدمه لهم. وإن لم تتهيأ الفرصة لذلك في هذه الحياة فلابد منها بعد الموت.. وللرد نقول: إن الإنجيل، وإن كان مُعداً للناس جميعاً، إلا أنه لا يفيدهم إلا إن قبلوه. والذي يرفضه في هذه الحياة ليس له أن ينتظر فرصة أخرى بعدها. والذين لم يعرفوا الإنجيل منا لا يحكم الله عليهم بسبب رفضهم الإنجيل، بل بسبب رفضهم ما عندهم من نور. ولكن في قدرة الله أن يرشدهم بروحه وبنور العقل والضمير إلى الاتكال على رحمته بالتوبة والتواضع. وعلى هذا لا نرى مانعاً (إن شاءت إرادته) يمنعه من تخصيص فوائد موت المسيح لخلاصهم. أما الذين يخطئون رغم ما عندهم من نور الطبيعة فيُدانون كسائر البشر بموجب استحقاقهم لا سواه. فلنا أن نتركهم إلى جودة الله وعدله. وليس لنا أن نقول إن الله ملزوم أن يقدم لكل شخص نور الإنجيل، وإلا يكون قد ظلم الذين لم ينالوا هذا النور. لأنه لو كان الله ملزوما بذلك لكان عَمَلُ الفداء على سبيل الدَّيْن، لا على سبيل النعمة. (د) لجميع البشر الحق في معرفة المسيح والاستفادة من وسائط النعمة وتأثير الروح القدس. وبما أن جانباً عظيماً من البشر ليس لهم هذه المعرفة في هذه الحياة، يحق لهم ذلك في الحياة الآتية.. وللرد على هذا نقول ما قلناه في الجواب السابق، وهو أنه ليس لأحدٍ حق في معرفة المسيح، لأن هذا يرجع إلى رحمة الله وقضائه واستحسانه ونعمته، فهو يرحم من يشاء. على أن الخلاص لا يتوقف فقط على معرفة المسيح ومعرفة الوحي، فإن الأطفال والمجانين يخلصون، فليس لنا أن نحكم بعدم إمكان خلاص البشر بدون معرفة المسيح. فربما اختار الله أناساً منهم فيرشدهم بروحه ونور الضمير والطبيعة إلى رفض الخطية وإلى التوبة والاتكال على رحمته. وليس لنا أن نحكم أن الوثني الذي تمت فيه هذه الشروط لا ينال نصيباً من فوائد موت المسيح، وإن لم يعرف كيفية الخلاص بكفارة المسيح. وهذا القول ليس بعيداً عن روح الكتاب، وهو يوافق ما نعرفه عن رحمة الله، ويستلزم التوبة في هذه الحياة. *

*(6) التعليم بفرصة ثانية للخلاص بعد الموت يؤدي إلى نتائج خاطئة، نذكر منها ما يأتي: (أ) إنه يحط من شأن الكتاب المقدس وسلطانه باعتباره دستورنا في المسائل الدينية، ولا سيما في ما يختص بطريق الخلاص. فإذا صحَّ أن نضيف إلى الكتاب تعليماً كهذا ليس فيه، فذلك إهانةٌ للكتاب وإنكارٌ لكفايته ورفضٌ لإرشاده. (ب) إنه يرفع شأن العقل إلى درجة غير جائزة، ويفوِّض إليه إصدار تعاليم تخالف الوحي، لأننا إذا حكمنا بوجود فرصة أخرى بعد الموت بحجة أننا بذلك نبرر الله من الظلم، نكون قد جعلنا الكتاب المقدس يقول ما لم يقُلْهُ! وليس لنا أن نسلك بنور العقل من جهة مسائل أوضحها الوحي. (ج) إنه يحط من شأن الحياة الحاضرة، ويغير علاقتها بالحياة الآتية، ويجعل معظم البشر ينالون الخلاص في العالم الآتي. وهذا يخالف الكتاب الذي يعظم شأن هذه الحياة ويجعلها وحدها فرصة نوال الخلاص. (د) إنه يحوِّل بُشرى الخلاص من باب النعمة إلى باب الاستحقاق، لأن هذا التعليم يقول إن لكل إنسان حقاً أن يعرف طريق الخلاص بالمسيح معرفة جيدة، وإلا فهو مظلوم. وهكذا يصير الخلاص ليس من النعمة بل من حقوق البشر. (هـ) إنه يرفع عن جميع الوثنيين وعن أهل الوحي أيضاً لزوم التوبة في هذه الحياة، ويحررهم من مسؤولية واجباتهم الدينية. فإذا كان للجميع فرصة أخرى، لا تبقى ضرورة لأن ينتهزوا الفرصة الأولى. وكذلك يرفع عنهم كل دينونة إن لم يستفيدوا من الوسائط المُعدَّة في هذه الحياة، فالوثني يموت بريئاً. كما أن الذين عرفوا الإنجيل لا يكونون تحت المسؤولية عند انتقالهم إلى العالم الآخر. وهذا يدفع البشر لرفض وسائط الخلاص هنا وعدم الانتباه لها بحجة أن لهم فرصة أخرى بعد الموت. (و) إنه يُخمد غيرة الكنيسة في التبشير بالإنجيل بين الوثنيين والضالين، ويقضي على كل كرازةٍ للعالم. فلماذا تتكلف الكنيسة إرسال المبشرين إلى الضالين لتعليمهم طريق الخلاص بالمسيح، مع أن لهم فرصة أخرى أفضل لمعرفة المسيح ونوال الخلاص به! ولكن بولس لم يرَ هذا الأمر على هذه الصورة، فقال «فإذ نحن عالمون مخافة الرب نُقنع الناس» (2كو 5: 11) وقال «لأن محبة المسيح تحصرنا» (آية 14). فالذي ساق الكنيسة إلى التبشير بالإنجيل والاجتهاد في توزيع الأسفار المقدسة ورد الضالين في كل العالم إلى المسيح هو اليقين أن ذلك ضروري في هذه الحياة لخلاصهم.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 مايو 2011)

*الفصل الثامن والأربعون*​ *مجيء المسيح ثانية وسوابقه التاريخية*​ 
*1- ما هو تعليم الكتاب المقدس في مجيء المسيح ثانية؟*

** تعلمنا الأسفار المقدسة أن المسيح سيجيء ثانيةً بالمجد، مجيئاً حقيقياً منظوراً. والحوادث التالية تسبق هذا المجيء:*

*(1) ينتشر الإنجيل في كل العالم، وتصل الدعوة للأمم فينضمون إلى الكنيسة المسيحية.*

*(2) يرجع اليهود إلى المسيحية وينضمون إلى الكنيسة بعد شتاتهم وابتعادهم مدة طويلة.*

*(3) يحدث ارتداد عظيم في الكنيسة ويظهر «ضد المسيح» أي «إنسان الخطية» ويُباد.*

*(4) تدخل الكنيسة في عصير جديد (عُبِّر عن طول مدته بألف سنة) فيه تمتد المسيحية إلى كل العالم وتتسلط على قلوب البشر، ويُقيَّد إبليس فيستريح العالم من مكائده.*

*(5) يُحَلّ الشيطان مدة وجيزة عند نهاية الألف السنة، فيحارب الكنيسة، ثم يأتي المسيح.*

*2- ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس بخصوص انتشار الإنجيل في العالم قبل مجيء المسيح ثانيةً؟*

** الآيات في شأن ذلك كثيرة وواضحة، منها «يملك المسيح من البحر إلى البحر، ومن النهر إلى أقاصي الأرض. ويسجد له كل الملوك. كل الأمم تتعبد له» (مز 72: 8، 11). «يباركنا الله وتخشاه كل أقاصي الأرض» (مز 67: 7). «ويكون في آخر الأيام أن جبل بيت الرب يكون ثابتاً في رأس الجبال، ويرتفع فوق التلال، وتجري إليه كل الأمم. وتسير شعوب كثيرة ويقولون: هلم نصعد إلى جبل الرب» (إش 2: 2-4). «جعلتك نوراً للأمم لتكون خلاصي إلى أقصى الأرض» (إش 49: 6). «لأن الأرض تمتلىء من معرفة مجد الرب كما تغطي المياه البحر» (حب 2: 14). «في ذلك الزمان يسمون أورشليم كرسي الرب، ويجتمع إليها كل الأمم إلى اسم الرب إلى أورشليم، ولا يذهبون بعد وراء عناد قلبهم الشرير» (إر 3: 17). وشبه المسيح ملكوته بخميرة تمتد وتخمر العجين كله، وبحبَّة خردل نمت نمواً عظيماً.*

*3- ما هي نبوات الكتاب المقدس بخصوص رجوع اليهود للمسيح قبل مجيء المسيح ثانية؟*

** أشهر النبوات ما يأتي:*

*(1)  نبوات عن تشتتهم ورفضهم، مع بقائهم أمة متميزة في كل العالم مدة رفضهم، ومنها لاويين 26: 33-39 و26: 44 وتث 4: 27 و28: 25-68 وإش 6: 9-13 و65: 11-15 وإر 9: 16 و24: 9 و29: 18 و30: 11 و46: 28 وحز 12: 15 ودا 9: 27 وهو 3: 4 وعا 9:9 ومت ص 24 ولو 21: 24 ورو 11: 25. *

*(2) نبوات عن رجوعهم وقبولهم الديانة الحقيقية، ومنها تثنية 30: 2-6 وإش 11: 11، 12 و49: 5، 6 و56: 8 وحز 20: 32-44 و36: 24-37 و37: 1-14 وهو 3: 5 وعا 9: 8، 9 ومي 2: 12، 13 و7: 15-20 وزك 10: 9، 10 و12: 10 ورو 11: 25 و2كو 3: 12-18.*

*4- ما هي التفسيرات الرئيسية لهذه النبوات؟*

** هناك ثلاثة تفسيرات رئيسية:*

*(1) رأي اليهود، وهو أن النبوات عن أمتهم تعني رجوعهم من شتاتهم إلى بلادهم وامتلاكهم لها، وذلك تحت حكم المسيح، فيجددون هيكلهم وديانتهم على صورتها السابقة، ويرتفع شأنها إلى أعلى درجة بين شعوب الأرض.*

*(2) رأي أصحاب التفسير الحرفي لتلك النبوات، وهو لا يختلف في جوهره عن رأي اليهود، إلا أنهم يقولون إن الديانة اليهودية عند تجديدها تكون ديانة الكنيسة كلها، أي أن الكنيسة المسيحية تتحول إلى كنيسة يهودية. ولا يصادق معظم المفسرين تماماً على هذا التفسير، بل يقولون إنه لا ينبغي أن ننتظر انقلاباً تاماً مثل هذا في الديانة المسيحية، وإن التفسير الحرفي يصح فقط من جهة رجوع اليهود إلى أرض فلسطين ورفع شأنهم بين المسيحيين على اختلاف أممهم وبلدانهم، وذلك عند اعتناقهم المسيحية. وهذا الرأي قريب من المذهب الروحي (تحت رقم 3). غير أنه لا يمكن برهنة قولهم إن جزءاً من النبوات عن اليهود يتفسر حرفياً وجزءاً آخر روحياً. وإذا صح التفسير الحرفي لجزءٍ ينبغي طبعاً التسليم به للكل. ولذلك استصوب معظم المفسرين التفسير الروحي للكل، وهو الرأي الثالث.*

*(3) رأي أصحاب التفسير الروحي للنبوات عن اليهود، الذين يقولون إن كل تلك النبوات تتم بانضمام اليهود إلى الكنيسة واشتراكهم قي بركات الإنجيل وخيراته. وبعد رجوعهم إلى الكنيسة إذا اتفق أن بعضهم أو معظمهم أرادوا أن يرجعوا إلى بلادهم ويستوطنوها فليس هناك نبوة تمنع ذلك. وكذلك لا مانع إذا أرادوا أن يستوطنوا أمريكا أو الصين. ولكنهم والحالة هذه يرجعون وهم مسيحيون بحريتهم، لا ليجددوا الديانة اليهودية فيها تحت حماية الله، بل ليمارسوا المسيحية فيقيمون هناك كنائس ويعبدون المسيح بالحق. ولاشك أن ذلك يسر قلب كل مسيحي، ويتمجد الله به أكثر جداً من رجوعهم يهوداً لغاية سياسية. فمن اقتصر على فهم تلك النبوات على هذه الصورة فلا حرج عليه، ولكن يضل من يتطرف في تفسيرها حرفياً بأنها تشير إلى رجوع اليهود إلى فلسطين لبناء أورشليم والهيكل ثانية، وتقسيم الأرض بين أسباط إسرائيل القديمة، وتجديد طقوسهم الدينية، وكل ذلك تحت حكم المسيح، الذي (على زعمهم) يأتي لهذه الغاية ويجلس على عرشه في أورشليم، ويجمع حوله الأمة اليهودية ويقربها إليه دون سائر المؤمنين، وكل ذلك إتماماً لتلك النبوات. وهذا تفسير مستبعد، ليس ما يؤيده في العهد الجديد، بل إنه يخالف روحه، وقد نشأ عن خطإٍ في تفسير مقاصد الله.*

*5- ما هو الرأي الأصح في هذه التفسيرات الثلاثة؟*

** نقول بصحة الرأي الثالث بدليل:*

*(1) تفسير تلك النبوات على أنها تشير إلى رجوع اليهود للكنيسة، وهو وافٍ بالمقصود، ويطابق باقي تعليم الكتاب، فإن تجديد الديانة اليهودية ودوامها إلى غير نهاية لا يُراد به ظاهره الحرفي، لأنه تعبير عن معناها الجوهري الحقيقي. وهذا ينطبق على تعاليم العهد القديم عن العصر الإنجيلي، وعلى ما جاء في العهد الجديد عن مستقبل الكنيسة والأحوال السماوية. ومن أمثلة ذلك قول المسيح «طوبى لأولئك العبيد الذين إذا جاء سيدهم يجدهم ساهرين. الحق أقول لكم إنه يتمنطق ويُتكئهم ويتقدم ويخدمهم» (لو12: 37). «أنا أجعل لكم كما جعل لي أبي ملكوتاً» (لو22: 29). «من يغلب فسأعطيه أن يجلس معي في عرشي كما غلبت أنا أيضاً وجلست مع أبي في عرشه» (رؤ 3: ا 2). فهذه الآيات وما شابهها مجازية، تعبر عن حقائق روحية سامية باستعارة أمور أرضية زمنية. وتفسيرها حرفياً يُفقدها معناها الصحيح، ويؤدي إلى الضلال في تفسير كلام الله. وإذا صح هذا المبدأ على أقوال العهد الجديد النبوية، فكم بالحري يصحّ على نبوات العهد القديم. ونحن نعلم أن كل ما في العهد القديم من طقوس وفرائض رمزي استعدادي قُصد به تهذيب شعب الله القديم وتدريبهم في إدراك الأمور الروحية، لأنهم كانوا لا يزالون في حالة الطفولة، وفي احتياج إلى ما يناسب ذلك الحال.*

*وتوضح استعارات وتشبيهات وكنايات العهد القديم مستقبل كنيسة الله الديني، وهي موافقة لأحوال الشعب في زمن استعمالها. مثال ذلك في عهد داود وسليمان شُبِّه المسيح بملك ذي سلطان عام يمتد ملكه إلى كل أمم الأرض. ولما انقسمت المملكة وساءت أحوال الشعب عبر عن المستقبل بذكر الاتحاد بين إسرائيل ويهوذا، وارتفاع ملك داود، ودعوة الشعوب للتمتع بالراحة والسلام في الملكوت الثابت. وعبر حزقيال عن أحوال المستقبل باستعارات مبنية على بناء أورشليم وإقامة الهيكل ثانية، ورجوع الشعب إلى أرضهم المقدسة، وإرجاع السلطان إليهم، لأنه تنبأ في وسط ظروف مخالفة لذلك تماماً.*

*ولو أننا فسرنا تلك النبوات حرفياً لظهر لنا وكأن نبوات الأنبياء متناقضة، لأن أقوالهم أحياناً يُراد بها حرفياً إصلاح ما حدث من الخلل في النظام اليهودي، وأحياناً يُراد بها إبادة ذلك النظام على الإطلاق (إر 31: 31 وإش 65: 17 و66: 1-4 وحج 2: 7). ومنها ما يراد به صعود الأمم إلى أورشليم ليمارسوا الديانة اليهودية (إش 66: 23 وزك 14) ومنها ما يراد به امتداد اليهودية وكل طقوسها في كل الأرض (إش 19: 19-25 وملا 1: 11). ومن نبوات حزقيال ما يؤكد لنا بناء الهيكل والمدينة وسكنى الأرض المقدسة بمجدٍ واحتفال عظيم. مع أن أقوال يوحنا الرسول في سفر الرؤيا تعلّمنا أنه لا يكون هيكل، لأنه لا احتياج إليه في المستقبل. فبموجب المبدأ الروحي لتفسير النبوات، لا خلاف في كل ذلك، لأن المعنى الجوهري واحد في الكل.*

*إن التفسير الحرفي لتلك النبوات يخالف مبدأً جوهرياً في ديانة الله وتصرفاته في تهذيب البشر وتتميم مقاصده الإلهية، ولاسيما في بنيان ملكوته وإكمال عمل الفداء، وهو التقدم من الأدنى إلى الأعلى ومن الأبسط إلى الأبلغ. ففروض الديانة اليهودية أركانٌ ضعيفة بالنسبة إلى المسيحية وروحها، كما أن فروض المسيحية على ما هي الآن هي دون ما ستكون في مستقبل الكنيسة المجيد. فالقول بلزوم التفسير الحرفي هو بمثابة الاعتقاد أن الله مقيَّد بسَنّ رسوم واحدة خارجية لديانته وشعبه من بدء العالم إلى انقضائه.*

*(3) الديانة اليهودية ديانة رمزية، وكذلك أمور كثيرة في تاريخ شعب اليهود، وقد تمت كلها في نظام العهد الجديد. ولا خلاف على وجود رموز في العهد القديم، وينتهي الرمز بمجيء المرموز إليه، لأنه متى ظهر المرموز إليه لا نحتاج إلى الرمز. وكان النظام الموسوي الديني رمزاً لنظام الإنجيل، فلما ظهر الإنجيل لم تعد هناك حاجة إلى نظام موسى، الذي مضى وزال. وقد أعلن الإنجيل ذلك بصريح الكلام. ولذلك يقوم التقدم والنمو في الديانة الإلهية بالنظام الإنجيلي لا بالرجوع إلى النظام اليهودي، وإلا فيكون المرموز إليه قد انتهى في الرمز، لا الرمز في المرموز إليه، خلافاً لمبادئ النظام الرمزي ولشرائع الله السامية. كذلك بنو إسرائيل، شعب الله المختار في العهد القديم، المفرز عن بقية شعوب الأرض، كان حسب الجسد رمزاً للكنيسة التي هي بالحقيقة النسل المختار في عصر الإنجيل، وهي التي اختارها المسيح من العالم وافتداها بدمه ليضمها إلى ملكه الأبدي، ولذلك لما ظهرت الكنيسة ونظمت على مبادئ الإنجيل زالت الديانة اليهودية وطقوسها، ولم تُعد الأمة اليهودية شعباً خاصاً لله، فانتهى الرمز في المرموز إليه وزال عند ظهوره. ولأجل بيان ذلك سُمي كل المؤمنين في العهد الجديد «نسل إبراهيم» (غل 6: 16 وأف 2: 12، 19) «وآتين إلى جبل صهيون» (عب 12: 22) و«أولاد أورشليم العليا» (غل 4: 26) و«أهل الختان» (في 3: 3 وكو 2: 11) وسُموا أيضاً في سفر الرؤيا «يهوداً» بمعنى أنهم يستحقون المديح (رؤ 2: 9). وقيل أيضاً عن هذا النسل المقدس إنهم «حسب الموعد ورثة» (غل 3: 29) وهو الموعد لإبراهيم. ولما كان المؤمنون في كل مكان هم نسل إبراهيم وورثة المواعيد الممنوحة له، كانت تلك المواعيد تشير ليس إلى مجرد امتلاك أرض كنعان بل إلى المرموز إليه بأرض كنعان، أي كنعان السماوية التي هي الميراث الذي لا يفنى ولا يتدنس ولا يضمحل. ولا شك أن هذا ما قصده الرسل في كل ما علّموه في هذا الشأن، لأنهم في كل كلامهم عن المستقبل لم يشيروا إلى الميراث اليهودي الرمزي، بل أشاروا دائماً إلى أن الرمز قد مضى، والمرموز إليه هو الموضوع الوحيد لرجاء الكنيسة. فنتعلم من أن إسرائيل القديم رمز إلى إسرائيل الجديد اختفاء الرمز في المرموز إليه، وأن الأمة اليهودية تنضم للكنيسة المسيحية، وأنه لم يعُد لليهود حق في مواعيد الله لكنيسته ما لم ينضموا إليها، لأن مواعيد الله هي لهم ليس لأنهم من نسل إبراهيم الجسدي، بل باعتبارهم شعب الله حسب الاختيار. لذلك لا ينالون المواعيد إلا عندما يصيرون شعب الله بمعنى روحي.*

*وربما يُعتَرض بالقول إن اليهود اليوم مثل شعب الله في العهد القديم، هم رمزٌ لأنفسهم، وهم شعب الله تحت نظام الإنجيل، وإن امتلاكهم أرض كنعان قديماً يرمز لامتلاكهم إياها مرة أخرى في ظروف أفضل. فنجيب: إن ذلك ليس من نظام الرمز بل يخالفه، لأن الرمز دائماً أقل من المرموز إليه في كل شيء، ولذلك لا يصح أن يكون أمرٌ رمزاً إلى نفسه. هل يصح أن نعتبر أكل المن في البرية رمزاً إلى أكله مرة أخرى، أو ذبح خروف الفصح رمزاً إلى نفسه في نظام آخر؟ كلا! وكذلك لا يصح أن يكون امتلاك أرض كنعان في العهد القديم رمزاً لامتلاكها ثانية في عصر الإنجيل، بل إلى امتلاك ما هو أفضل وأسمى منها، يكون مطابقاً لمقاصد الإنجيل.*

*لقد اعتبر الرسل الديانة اليهودية رمزية، وأنها تمَّت في المسيحية، وأن المسيحيين غير مكلفين بعْدُ بحفظها. ووبَّخ الرسول بولس كل ميل إلى الفرائض اليهودية، وحثَّ المسيحيين على تركها لأنها زالت. وما أحسن قول المسيح للسامرية عن عبادة الله «لا في هذا الجبل ولا في أورشليم تسجدون للآب، بل بالروح والحق» أي في كل مكان. ويوافق قول المسيح هذا ما حدث عند موته، وهو انشقاق حجاب الهيكل إلى اثنين، دلالة على زوال فرائض النظام الموسوي ونسخها تماماً. ومن هذا القبيل قول الرسول «لأن فصحنا أيضا المسيح قد ذُبح لأجلنا» (1كو 5: 8).*

*وكل ما تقرر في شأن الديانة اليهودية من هذا القبيل يصح أيضاً على الشعب اليهودي، فإسرائيل الأمة اليهودية شعب الله في العهد القديم هم رمز للكنيسة. فما دامت الرمزية قائمة يستمر التمييز بين اليهودي والأممي. ولما انتهت الرمزية بظهور المرموز إليه زال التمييز بين اليهود والأمم، وتألف شعب الله المختار من كل جنسٍ وقبيلة. ولنا على ذلك نصوص إلهية كثيرة في كلام الرسل الأطهار (انظر رو5: 12 وغل 3: 28 وكو 3: 11 وأف 2: 14) وهو ما يؤيده تسمية المؤمنين من كل جنس «نسل إبراهيم» و«إسرائيليين» (غل 3: 29 و6: 16 وأف 2: 12 وعب 12: 22).*

*إن التفسير الحرفي ينافي روح العهدين القديم والجديد. نعم لليهود مواعيد خاصة بهم تتعلق برجوعهم أخيراً إلى حضن الكنيسة وانضمامهم إلى شعب الله، ولكن لا يوجد وعد ولا برهان على ارتقائهم فوق غيرهم في ملكوت المسيح. غير أن رجوعهم يكون بركة للكنيسة لإحيائها وتنشيطها، كما قال الرسول إن اقتبالهم يكون حياةً من الأموات! (رو 11: 15). ويا له من منظر بهيج للغاية عند المؤمنين متى رأوا اليهود يرجعون للمسيح والكنيسة بنفس واحدة، يقبلون الإنجيل ويبشرون بحق المسيح.*

*وما قلناه عن رمز الديانة اليهودية والشعب اليهودي نقوله عن ميراثهم في أرض كنعان، التي هي رمز أيضاً لميراث الكنيسة التي سترث حسب المواعيد ليس أرض كنعان فقط بل الأرض كلها، كما قيل عن إبراهيم إنه «وارثٌ للعالم» (رو 4: 13) أي السماء الجديدة والأرض الجديدة، ميراث الكنيسة الأبدي حسب المواعيد (1بط 1: 4 و2بط 3: 13).*

*(3) لم يذكر المسيح والرسل رجوع اليهود إلى فلسطين وتجديد ديانتهم فيها، ولكنهم ذكروا رجوعهم إلى الله بقبولهم المسيح وتطعيمهم في الكنيسة بعد دخول ملء الأمم. وليس في كل العهد الجديد نص على رجوع اليهود إلى بلادهم وأحوالهم القديمة وتجديد ديانتهم التي نُسِخَت، ولا إشارة لذلك ولا ما يؤيده مطلقاً. ولكن ما ورد كثيراً هو إجراء الدينونة عليهم وتدمير مدينتهم وتشتّتهم في كل العالم. نعم اقتبس أصحاب الرأي الحرفي في رجوع اليهود وتجديد ديانتهم بعض آيات العهد الجديد على أن فيها إشارة لذلك، ومنها قول المسيح للرسل «أنتم الذين تبعتموني في التجديد، متى جلس ابن الإنسان على كرسي مجده تجلسون أنتم أيضاً على اثني عشر كرسياً تدينون أسباط إسرائيل الاثني عشر» (مت 19: 28) وقوله «وتكون أورشليم مدوسة من الأمم حتى تُكمَّل أزمنة الأمم» (لو21: 34). وسؤال الرسل للمسيح «هل في هذا الوقت ترد الملك إلى إسرائيل؟» وجواب المسيح لهم «ليس لكم أن تعرفوا الأوقات والأزمنة» غير أنه ليس في كل ذلك ما يؤيد رأيهم. وإذا نظرنا إلى أمثال المسيح التي فيها يبين أحوال ملكوته نستفيد منها فوائد كثيرة ومختلفة عن مستقبل ذلك الملكوت، ولكن لا نرى فيها ما يدل على رجوع اليهود إلى فلسطين وتجديد نظامهم الديني ولا حتى ما يشير لذلك، مع أن بعضها يتحدث عن علاقة اليهود بذلك الملكوت (مت 21: 28-46 و22: 1-14 ولو 13: 6-9 و15: 11-32). وموضوع بعض النبوات ما يطرأ على الكنيسة من الفساد وما يصيبها من الضيق أثناء تقدمها وامتدادها، ثم انتصارها أخيراً (مت 13: 24-50 وص 25 ولوقا 16، 18). ثم ليس في كلام بولس عن مستقبل اليهود ما يدل على امتيازهم وارتفاعهم وتجديد ديانتهم في المستقبل (رومية 9-11) بل بالعكس نراه يبين أن رجوعهم يكون رجوع المصالحة مع الكنيسة ودخولهم في عضويتها. وكذلك بطرس لم يذكر لا في مواعظه ولا في رسائله أن لإسرائيل حسب الجسد مستقبلاً. ومع أنه كان بين الرسل الذين سألوا المسيح عن ردّ المُلك لإسرائيل، نراه بعد سكب الروح القدس في يوم الخمسين ينادي تكراراً بالمسيح الجالس الآن على عرش داود (أع 2: 30 و4: 24-28). ولما تكلم عن مستقبل ملكوت المسيح (أع 3: 19-21) لم يذكر ردّ المُلك إلى إسرائيل بل ردّ كل شيء إلى حالة المجد والسعادة الأصلية، كما تكلم أنبياء الله القديسون منذ إنشاء العالم. وإذا نظرنا إلى سفر الرؤيا لا نرى فيه كلاماً في هذا الموضوع. نعم قيل إن ختم الاثني عشر ألفاً من كل سبط (رؤ 7) هو دليل على رجوع اليهود، ولكن ذلك لا يشير إلى اليهود بل إلى مختاري الكنيسة، فقد أشار سفر الرؤيا للكنيسة باستعارات وتشبيهات يهودية. ويؤيد ذلك أن عدد المختومين (144 ألفاً في رؤيا 14) يشير إلى مختاري الكنيسة دون تمييز. وتفسير البعض أن المرأة المذكورة في رؤيا 12 هي الكنيسة اليهودية، وأن نسلها هم اليهود في حالة التشتت في البرية، لا يتَّفق مع روح السفر وهدفه. والدليل على ذلك سكوت المسيح ورسله عن هذا الموضوع، حيث يُنتظر منهم أن يعلنوه لو كان صحيحاً. *

*(4) روح العهد الجديد وتعليمه نسخ الديانة اليهودية إلى الأبد، ورفض العهد الجديد اليهود أن يكونوا بعد شعب الله الخاص، وذلك كله يقتضي التفسير الروحي للنبوات عن مستقبل الأمة اليهودية. أما نسخ الديانة اليهودية إلى الأبد فمن أوضح تعاليم العهد الجديد. وقد ذكر فيه كثيراً (انظر أف 2: 14، 15 وكو 2: 14 و3: 1-3 وغل 4: 9-11 و5: 2-4).*

*وأما روح العهد الجديد فيناقض الديانة اليهودية، وقد نادى الرسل بنسخها وزوالها، وإنشاء ديانة على صورة أخرى تختلف عنها، هي المسيحية التي لا يمكن جمعها مع الديانة اليهودية في نظام واحد. وأما رفض اليهود أن يكونوا شعب الله الخاص فمعروف. ولا شك أن الله قصد خلاصهم أخيراً بدعوتهم إلى المسيح وانضمامهم إلى كنيسته.*

*(5) تفسير العهد الجديد لبعض النبوات المشابهة تماماً في ألفاظها وروحها للتي نحن في صددها الآن يرجِّح التفسير الروحي لها. ومن أمثلة ذلك تفسير الرسول بولس أن نسل إبراهيم يشمل المؤمنين من اليهود والأمم أيضاً، أي نسله الروحي لا الجسدي (رو4: 11-16). وتفسيره قول يوئيل: «كل من يدعو باسم الرب يخلص» وأنه إعلان لخلاص الأمم بالمسيح (انظر غل 3: 6-18 ورو 10: 13) مع أن يوئيل وجَّه كلامه حسب الظاهر إلى اليهود، إذ قال لهم «بنوكم وبناتكم وشيوخكم» وقد فسّر العهد الجديد هذه النبوة وأعلن المقصود منها. وهناك تفسير يعقوب الرسول لنبوة عاموس عن بناء خيمة داود الساقطة أنها تشير إلى رجوع الأمم ببنيان الكنيسة المسيحية (أع 15: 13-18).*

*(6) يستلزم التفسير الحرفي نتائج صعبة القبول ومستحيلة الحدوث عند كل مسيحي ذي عقل سليم. وذلك مما يثبت التفسير الروحي. فإن صح التفسير الحرفي للنبوات عن الأمة اليهودية يلزم فهم ما قيل عن الأمم القديمة المعاصرة لليهود حرفياً أيضاً. ومما قيل عنها إنها تكون موجودة عند رجوع اليهود الذين يغلبونها ويبيدونها، وذلك بعيد التصديق. وكذلك إن صح التفسير الحرفي لما جاء في زكريا 12 مثلاً يلزم وجود الأسباط والعشائر والعائلات قائمة متميزة بعضها عن بعض، حتى أن بيت داود يتميز عن غيره. قال «وتنوح الأرض عشائر عشائر على حدتها، عشيرة بيت داود على حدتها ونساؤهم على حدتهنَّ. عشيرة بيت ناثان على حدتها ونساؤهم على حدتهن. عشيرة بيت لاوي على حدتها ونساؤهم على حدتهن». كل العشائر الباقية عشيرة عشيرة على حدتها ونساؤهم على حدتهن. وفي نبوات أخرى ميز الكهنة عن اللاويين وأولاد صادوق عن عائلات أخرى من الكهنة، وكل سبط في رتبته (إش 66: 21 ومل 3: 3 وحز 44: 15 وص 48). وكل ذلك بعيد التصديق، لأن تلك المميزات العائلية الخاصة قد زالت عند اليهود. ولولا ذلك لأبقاها الله بعنايته كما حفظ معرفة بيت داود وعشيرته إلى أن أتى المسيح. ثم نهى الرسل عن حفظ أنساب لا حدّ لها (1تي 1: 4).*

*وإذا صحّ التفسير الحرفي يلزم الاعتقاد أن كل الأمم يصعدون كل سنة إلى أورشليم ليعبدوا الرب ويعيدوا الأعياد المفروضة (زك 14: 16 وإش 66: 23) وذلك بعيد أيضاً. وكذلك إن صح التفسير الحرفي يتعذر علينا تفسير كلام حزقيال في بناء الهيكل والمدينة وتقسيم الأرض بين الأسباط (حز ص 40-48) لأن إتمامه حرفياً مستحيل. ولكن إذا فسرناه روحياً، بمعنى أنه يشير إلى نجاح الكنيسة وامتدادها وتسلطها، وجدناه يوافق روح الإنجيل.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 مايو 2011)

*6- ما هي براهين أصحاب «التفسير الحرفي» للنبوات عن مستقبل الأمة اليهودية؟*

** تشير النبوات بموجب هذا التفسير إلى قيام الأمة اليهودية (أي نسل إبراهيم الجسدي) وامتلاكهم أرض الموعد ثانية باعتبارها ميراثاً خاصاً من الله لهم، وتجديد ديانتهم وارتقائهم في ملكوت المسيح فوق سائر المسيحيين. وتقترن هذه الأمور عند أصحاب هذا التفسير بمجيء المسيح في الجسد لإقامة ملكوت أرضي عاصمته أورشليم، أي أن عرش ملكه يكون في تلك المدينة، وشعب اليهود يكون حاشيته والرؤساء والمشيرين في ملكوته.*

*ولا يخفى أن في العهد القديم نبوات كثيرة عن رجوع اليهود من سبي بابل، الأمر الذي قد تم حرفياً وانتهى، كما أن فيه نبوات أخرى عن حالتهم السيئة في عصر الإنجيل، ثم عن نجاتهم من تلك الحال المعبَّر عنها غالباً برجوعهم إلى أرضهم ومدينتهم وبناء هيكلهم وممارسة فرائضهم الدينية بسلام ونجاح، وذلك ليس بالمعنى الحرفي بل بالمعنى الروحي أي رجوعهم إلى الكنيسة. ومن النبوات ما يشير إلى الكنيسة باستخدام تشبيهات وكنايات مأخوذة من عادات اليهود الدينية وأحوالهم الشعبية.*

*وقد استخف أصحاب الرأي الحرفي (في تفسير النبوات عن اليهود) بالرأي الروحي، وقالوا إن إتمامها روحياً غير حقيقي، وإنه لابد من إتمامها حرفياً، وإلا فلا صحة للنبوات ولا لما تتضمنه من مواعيد الله! وزعموا أن كل نبوات الكتاب تقريباً عن أحوال الكنيسة وامتدادها وآخرتها المجيدة بتشبيهات وكنايات يهودية لا تختص بالكنيسة المسيحية، بل تختص باليهود نسل إبراهيم الجسدي. مع أن موضوع النبوات عن العصر الإنجيلي هو كنيسة المسيح، لا أمة اليهود، وأن النبوات كما أنبأت عن المسيح بأسماء وألقاب مختلفة كنسل المرأة و«شيلون» و«نسل داود» و«داود» و«الغصن» و«عبد الرب» و«عمانوئيل» و«الراعي» و«الرجل رفقة يهوه» و«الرب برنا» و«ملاك العهد» و«عبدي البار»، و«رجل الأوجاع» و«راعي يهوه» و«أصل يسى» و«نور الأمم» و«حجر الزاوية» و«الأساس المؤسس» و«الكوكب من يعقوب» و«القضيب من إسرائيل». كذلك أنبأت عن شعب المسيح بأسماء وألقاب مختلفة أكثرها يهودي مثل «بيت إسرائيل» و«بيت يهوذا» (قارن إر 31: 31 مع عب 8:8 و10: 14-17) و«نسل يعقوب» و«نسل إسرائيل» (قارن مز 22: 22، 23 مع عب 2: 11، 12) و«خيمة داود» (قارن عا 9: 11، 12 مع أع 15: 14-17) و«صهيون» (قارن مز 2: 6، 7 مع أع 13: 33، 34).*

*ولمسألة التفسير الحقيقي للنبوات عن مستقبل اليهود علاقة بمسألة أخرى، وهي أن النبوات تتضمن كلاماً مجازياً واستعارات وتشبيهات وكنايات، نفسرها تفسيراً روحياً بغير معناها الحرفي المطلق، وهذا يبطل أهم براهين أصحاب التفسير الحرفي، لأنهم يزعمون أن النبوات لابد أن تتم حرفياً. وقد أنكر بعضهم وجود المجاز والكناية في الكتاب، وفسروا كل عبارة فيه على معناها الحرفي.*

*ولا يقصد أصحاب التفسير الحرفي أن يقتصروا على إثبات لزوم الإتمام الحقيقي لكل نبوة (الأمر الذي لا خلاف فيه) بل يقصدون أن يثبتوا لزوم إتمام كل نبوة حرفياً. وعندنا أن كل نبوة لابد أن تتم، وإتمامها إما أن يكون حرفياً أو روحياً، وذلك حسب قصد الله بها.*

*ولا يدل التفسير الروحي لمستقبل اليهود على أدنى بغضة لهم أو ازدراء بهم، ولا يسلب شيئاً من حقهم في المواعيد الإلهية. ولكنه يدل على أن لهم بركات أعظم مما يدل عليه التفسير الحرفي. فما هي وراثة أرض فلسطين بالنسبة إلى وراثة بركات الإنجيل؟ وما هي امتيازاتهم القديمة وطقوسهم بالنسبة إلى حرية الإنجيل وفوائده؟ إن اقترابهم إلى أورشليم السماوية أسمى من حلولهم في أورشليم الأرضية، وسجودهم في الكنيسة أفضل من سجودهم في هيكلهم القديم.*

*ويظهر ضلال أصحاب التفسير الحرفي بأمرين: (أ) ينكرون استخدام الأنبياء للمجاز في نبواتهم للتعبير عن أمور روحية، و(ب) يزعمون أن الإتمام الحقيقي للنبوات عن الأمة اليهودية يكون حرفياً. فنشأ عن الأول أنهم حسبوا اليهود (حسب الجسد) موضوع نبوات كثيرة، مع أن موضوعها الصحيح هو الكنيسة. ونشأ عن الثاني الزعم أن صدق الله وأمانته في إتمام نبواته يتوقفان على تحقيقها حرفياً. فنادوا أولاً بصدق الله وأمانته وضرورة تحقيق النبوات، ثم اجتهدوا في إيضاح أن التحقيق الحرفي هو فقط التحقيق الحقيقي. ثم أتوا بالنبوات التي تتكلم حسب الظاهر عن عظمة إسرائيل وديانة اليهود ورجوعهم إلى بلادهم وبناء أورشليم والهيكل، ثم استنتجوا صدق كل ما ادعوا به من جهة تلك الأمة بموجب معنى تلك النبوات الحرفي.*

*أما المفسرون الروحيون فيسلّمون بأن الله صادق، ولا بد من إتمام نبواته، ولكنهم ينكرون تحقيق النبوات حرفياً فقط. وبهذا يفسرون تلك النبوات ولا يخشون الضلال في تفسيرهم، لأن التفسير الحرفي هو يهودي في روحه وغايته، وبعيد عن روح الإنجيل ومقاصده، ولم يثبت من التاريخ واختبار الكنيسة، ويخالف تعليم الرسل. وتمسكنا به الآن يقودنا لأن نستخف بالإنجيل، ويرجعنا إلى الأركان الضعيفة التي زالت إلى الأبد عند مجيء المسيح. وقولهم إنه ليس للنبوات سوى الإتمام الحرفي يخالف ما نراه من عدة وجوه:*

* (1) يخالف ما نراه في النظام الرمزي في العهد القديم، والرموز فيه كثيرة، وقد تمت في العهد الجديد. ولكن هل تمت حرفياً؟ لا! فإن الرمز بحَمَل الفصح لم يتم في حملٍ حقيقي، ولا الذبائح الحيوانية تمت قي أمثالها، ولا ملكوت داود تم في ملكوت مثله من كل وجه، ولا جلس المسيح على عرش داود بالمعنى الحرفي، ولا دخل الهيكل ليشفع في المؤمنين على صورة دخول رئيس الكهنة قديماً إلى قدس الأقداس. وإذا صحّ أن الله عبَّر بالرموز عن حقائق إنجيلية، وأن تلك الرموز قد تمت في أمور روحية على صورة توافق النظام الإنجيلي فلا يُحتمل أن النبوات التي تشير إلى أمور إنجيلية، لا تتم أيضا على صـورة توافق ما ينتظر.*

*(2) ورأي أصحاب التفسير الحرفي يناقض نفسه، فمما يستندون عليه «العظام اليابسة» التي رآها حزقيال (حز 37: 1-14). فقالوا إن هذه النبوة تفيد رجوع اليهود إلى أرض فلسطين، واستخدموا كل مبادئهم وقواهم لإيضاح ذلك ولكن في ما يوافق غرضهم فقط، وأما ما لا يوافق غرضهم فسكتوا عن تفسيره حرفياً. مثال ذلك قوله «هأنذا أفتح قبوركم وأصعدكم من قبوركم يا شعبي، وآتي بكم إلى أرض إسرائيل» (حز 37: 12). فسّروا الإتيان بهم إلى أرض إسرائيل حرفياً، أما فتح قبورهم وإطلاقهم منها فلم يفيدونا: هل معناها حرفي أم مجازي؟ أما التفسير الروحي فهو أن رؤيا العظام اليابسة تشير إلى الرجوع من السبي، أو بالحري الرجوع إلى الكنيسة.*

*وفي تفسير ما جاء في زكريا 14 حرفياً صعوبات تبين خطأ المبدأ الذي بموجبه يفسرون كل هذا الأصحاح على أنه إعادة الأمة اليهودية إلى مركزها في أورشليم. وذلك يستلزم حدوث محاربة عنيفة (حرفياً) من الأمم ضد أورشليم، فيها تؤخذ المدينة وتُنهب البيوت وُتفضح النساء. ثم يخرج الرب ويحارب تلك الأمم (حرفياً) كما في يوم حربه يوم القتال. وتقف قدماه (حرفياً) في ذلك اليوم على جبل الزيتون الذي يواجه أورشليم من الشرق، فينشق جبل الزيتون من وسطه (حرفياً) نحو الشرق ونحو الغرب وادياً عظيماً، وينتقل نصف الجبل نحو الشمال ونصفه نحو الجنوب. وتهربون في جواء جبالي لأن جواء الجبال يصل إلى «آصل» (حرفياً) وتهربون كما هربتم من الزلزلة في أيام عزيا ملك يهوذا، ويأتي الرب إلهي وجميع القديسين معك (حرفياً). ويكون في ذلك اليوم أنه يكون نور. الدراري تنقبض. ويكون في يوم واحد معروف للرب. لا نهار ولا ليل (حرفياً) بل يحدث أنه في وقت المساء يكون نور. ويكون في ذلك اليوم أن مياهاً حية تخرج من أورشليم نصفها إلى البحر الشرقي ونصفها إلى البحر الغربي (حرفياً). في الصيف وفي الخريف تكون. وقيل أيضاً: وتتحول الأرض كلها كالعربة من جبع إلى رمون جنوب أورشليم. وترتفع وتُعمَر في مكانها من باب بنيامين إلى مكان الباب الأول إلى باب الزوايا، ومن برج حننئيل إلى معاصر الملك (حرفياً). فيسكنون فيها ولا يكون بعد لعن، فتعمر أورشليم بالأمن. وقيل أيضاً: وهذه تكون الضربة التي يضرب بها الرب كل الشعوب الذين تجندوا على أورشليم: لحمهم يذوب وهم واقفون على أقدامهم، وعيونهم تذوب في أوقابها، ولسانهم  يذوب في فمهم (حرفياً). وقيل أيضاً إن كل الباقي من جميع الأمم الذين جاءوا على أورشليم يصعدون من سنة إلى سنة ليسجدوا للملك رب الجنود وليعيدوا عيد المظال (حرفياً). ويكون أن كل من لا يصعد من قبائل الأرض إلى أورشليم ليسجد للملك رب الجنود لا يكون عليهم مطر (حرفياً). وأن لا تصعد ولا تأتِ قبيلة مصر، ولا مطر عليها. تكن عليها الضربة التي يضرب بها الرب الأمم الذين لا يصعدون ليعيدوا عيد المظال. وقيل أيضاً: في ذلك اليوم يكون على أجراس الخيل «قدس للرب» والقدور في بيت الرب تكون كالمناضح أمام المذبح (حرفياً). وكل قدر في أورشليم وفي يهوذا تكون قدساً لرب الجنود، وكل الذابحين يأتون ويأخذون منها ويطبخون فيها (حرفياً). وفي ذلك اليوم لا يكون بعد كنعاني في بيت رب الجنود.*

*وزكريا 14 هو من أهم وأشهر النبوات عند أصحاب التفسير الحرفي! ألا يتضح لكل عاقل أن مبدأهم في تفسيره باطل، لأنه يستلزم شق جبل الزيتون، وهروب الشعب في جوف الوادي بين الشطرين، وحدوث يوم يختلف عن كل الأيام بأنه ليس نهاراً ولا ليلاً، إذ في مسائه يكون نور، خلافاً للنظام الطبيعي، وأيضاً يخرج نهران من أورشليم نحو الغرب والشرق، أحدهما يجري إلى البحر المتوسط والثاني إلى بحر لوط. وأيضاً تنخفض كل الجبال (ما عدا الجبل الذي عليه أورشليم والهيكل) وتصير سهلاً واحداً فسيحاً. وتصعد كل الأمم بدون استثناء سنوياً إلى أورشليم ليعيدوا عيد المظال ويقدموا الذبائح الدموية اليهودية، ومن لا يحضر منهم يعاقبه الله بالقحط. وأيضاً الخيل تتزين بأجراس مكتوب عليها «قدس للرب». كما تكتب العبارة نفسها على جميع قدور الهيكل وقدور أورشليم ويهوذا التي يستعملونها لطبخ طعامهم. ولا يكون كنعاني بعد في بيت الرب. فما أغرب كل تلك الأمور.*

*ومن شاء أن يبحث عن تناقض التفسير الحرفي مع المقصود بأقوال الأنبياء، وتناقضه مع نفسه فليراجع نبوة حزقيال ص 40-48 حيث يرى أن تفسير تلك الأصحاحات على المبدأ الحرفي يؤدي إلى بحرٍ من الصعوبات. وكذلك نبوة يوئيل 3 فإن تفسيره حرفياً يستلزم أن الله يجمع كل الأمم وينزلهم إلى وادي يهوشافاط ويحاكمهم هناك، وأن الشمس والقمر يظلمان، والنجوم تحجز لمعانها، والرب من صهيون يزمجر ومن أورشليم يعطي صوته، فترجف السماء والأرض. وأيضاً الجبال تقطر عصيراً والتلال تفيض لبناً، ومن بيت الرب يخرج ينبوع يسقي وادي السنط، ويهوذا وأورشليم تسكنان إلى الأبد. ومن هذا القبيل ما جاء في ميخا «ويكون في آخر الأيام أن جبل بيت الرب يكون ثابتاً في رأس الجبال ويرتفع فوق التلال، وتجري إليه الشعوب» (ميخا 4). وفي سفر ملاخي «فهوذا يأتي اليوم المتقد كالتنور، وكل المستكبرين وفاعلي الشر يكونون قشاً، ويحرقهم اليوم الآتي قال رب الجنود. لا يُبقي لهم أصلاً ولا فرعاً، ولكم أيها المتَّقون اسمي تشرق شمس البر والشفاء في أجنحتها، فتخرجون وتنشأون كعجول الصِّيرة» (ملاخي 4).*

*(3) يخالف قول أصحاب التفسير الحرفي ما نراه في إتمام نبوات كثيرة في الكتاب. مثلاً: كيف تمت النبوات عن المسيح؟ هل ملك على عرش داود حرفياً وجلس في أورشليم ملكاً منظوراً، وكان ملكاً لليهود فقط. هل مارس المسيح وظيفة رئيس الكهنة على صورتها القديمة الحرفية؟ وكيف جاء إيليا في شخص يوحنا المعمدان؟ وبأي معنى تمت النبوات عن إقامة خيمة داود الساقطة، وعن نسل إبراهيم؟ وعمّن قيل في العهد الجديد إنهم ورثة بحسب الموعد؟ (غل 3: 29). قال هوشع عن رفض إسرائيل «لأنكم لستم شعبي وأنا لا أكون لكم إلهاً». ثم قال «لكن يكون عدد بني إسرائيل كرمل البحر الذي لا يُكال ولا يُعدّ. ويكون عوضاً عن أن يُقال لهم: لستم شعبي يقال لهم أبناء الله الحي. ويُجمع بنو يهوذا وبنو إسرائيل معاً ويجعلون لأنفسهم رأساً واحداً ويصعدون من الأرض، لأن يوم يزرعيل عظيم» (هو 1: 9). فنسأل أصحاب مذهب التفسير الحرفي عن هذه النبوة: على أي صورة تمت أم ستتم؟ وإذا نظرنا إلى ما جاء عن هذه النبوة في رومية 9: 24-26 نرى أن إتمامها هو في تكثير عدد المؤمنين بالمسيح، من اليهود ومن الأمم، وهذا كافٍ لدحض التفسير الحرفي. وهكذا نقول في ما جاء عن صهيون وأورشليم، وبناء الهيكل، ورجوع اليهود إلى بلادهم: أن الأَوْلى هو تفسيره بمعناه الروحي لا الحرفي.*

*(4) كل من خاض في هذا البحث يرى أن جانباً عظيماً من النبوات قد تم روحياً. فأرض كنعان لم تفض لبناً وعسلاً، ونسل إبراهيم لم يكن كرمل البحر، وعدد الأمم الذين يجتمعون أخيراً لمحاربة أورشليم لا يكون حرفياً كرمل البحر (رؤ 20: 8)، ومُلك داود لم يكن إلى الأبد حرفياً، فقد انقسمت المملكة في عهد حفيده رحبعام، ثم سقطت مملكة يهوذا. فهل تحتمل تلك النبوة غير المعنى الروحي؟ كذلك قيل عن المسيح إن اسمه يدوم كالشمس، ولكن الشمس تغيب وستزول! فلا يكون المقصود بذلك المعنى الحرفي. وجاءت نبوة عن شق البحر الأحمر ثانية (إش 11: 15) والتيهان أيضاً في البرية (حز 20: 34-38) وإخراج الماء من الصخرة (إش 48: 21) وظهور عمود السحاب والنار (إش 4: 5) وإمطار النار والكبريت على سدوم (حز 38: 22) ورجوع الحالة الأصلية في الفردوس (إش 11: 6-8 و65: 25). فهل تم أو سيتم كل ذلك حرفياً؟ قال يوحنا قي الرؤيا عن أورشليم الجديدة إن علوها يكون 12 ألف غلوة، وكذلك طولها وعرضها (رؤ21: 16). فهل المقصود بهذا المعنى الحرفي؟*

*وقال حزقيال إن شعب الله سيشتغلون سبعة أشهر في دفن موتى أعدائهم أهل جوج ليطهروا الأرض، ثم قال «وأنت يا ابن آدم فهكذا قال السيد الرب: قل لطائر كل جناح ولكل وحوش البر: اجتمعوا وتعالوا. احتشدوا من كل جهة إلى ذبيحتي التي أنا ذابحها لكم، ذبيحة عظيمة على جبال إسرائيل، لتأكلوا لحماً وتشربوا دماً. تأكلون لحم الجبابرة وتشربون دم رؤساء الأرض. كباش وحملان وأعتدة وثيران. كلها من مسمنات باشان. وتأكلون اللحم إلى الشبع، وتشربون الدم إلى السكر من ذبيحتي التي ذبحتها لكم. فتشبعون على مائدتي من الخيل والمركبات والجبابرة وكل رجال الحرب يقول السيد الرب» (حز 39: 12، 17-20). فهل المقصود هو المعنى الحرفي؟ هل يقيم الله وليمة للطيور ووحوش البر، ويدعوها دعوة خصوصية لتأكل وتشرب على جبال إسرائيل لحم الجبابرة ودم رؤساء الأرض حتى تشبع من اللحم وتسكر من الدم، وأن تلك الوليمة تشتمل على لحم البشر ودمهم، وأيضاً على لحم ودم كباش وحملان وأعتدة وثيران، جميعها من مسمنات باشان. وليس ذلك فقط بل أيضاً على الخيل والمركبات.*

*وما قولهم في ما جاء في سفر الرؤيا عن دعوة الطيور لعشاء الإله العظيم (رؤ 19: 17، 18). هل يقف ملاك حرفياً في الشمس ويصرخ لجميع الطيور لتجتمع إلى عشاء الإله العظيم لتأكل لحوم ملوك وقواد وأقوياء وخيل، ولحوم الحر والعبد الصغير والكبير؟ ألا ترى أن هذه النبوة مثل نبوة حزقيال لا تتفسر حرفياً على الإطلاق! فمن يقدر أن يتصور الجبال تقطر عصيراً والتلال تفيض لبناً! إن هذه النبوات وأمثالها لا تفسير معقول لها إلا التفسير الروحي!*

*وفي أقوال المسيح نبوات لا تُفهم إلا بمعناها الروحي، ومنها قوله لليهود «انقضوا هذا الهيكل وفي ثلاثة أيام أقيمه» أراد بذلك هيكل جسده. وقوله لتلاميذه حين أكل الفصح معهم «لا أشرب من عصير الكرمة هذا حتى أشربه جديداً معكم في ملكوت أبي». فهل المعنى حرفي يُقصد به أن يسوع يشرب من ذلك النوع من الخمر في السماء! وقوله «خذوا كلوا هذا هو جسدي. اشربوا هذا هو دمي». فهل تحوَّل الخبز والخمر إلى جسد المسيح ودمه حرفياً؟ وقوله لبطرس: «أعطيك مفاتيح ملكوت السموات» فهل أعطاه المفاتيح بمعنى حرفي؟ وقوله لنيقوديموس «الحق الحق أقول لك إن كان أحد لا يولد من فوق لا يقدر أن يرى ملكوت الله» أليس المقصود به الولادة الروحية؟ وقول بولس إن القديسين سيدينون الملائكة، وأيضاً سيدينون العالم، ألا يخالف المعنى الحرفي أن المسيح هو الديان الوحيد؟ وجاء في الكتاب المقدس ذكر كتاب اسمه «سفر الحياة» وذكر دانيال وملاخي وسفر الرؤيا أسفاراً أخرى. فمن يعتقد أن تلك الأسفار مجلدات ذات صفحات مادية كُتبت أسماؤنا عليها؟ إن معناها روحي مجازي لا حرفي. ومن يظن أن كلام المسيح عن وجوب المغفرة للأخ المذنب إلينا سبعين مرة سبع مرات مقصود به هذا العدد فقط؟ وما هو التفسير المرجح لما جاء في الكلام عن تقييد الشيطان ألف سنة، فهل للهاوية مفتاح؟ وهل يأخذ الملاك سلسلة مادية في يده ليقيد بها الشيطان ثم يطرحه في الهاوية ويغلق بابها ثم يختم عليه؟ (رؤ 20: 3). وبالاختصار، ألا يوجد صهيون إلا صهيون الأرضية، ولا أورشليم إلا المدينة المعروفة بهذا الاسم في فلسطين، ولا نسل لإبراهيم سوى اليهود، ولا ختان إلا الختان الذي في الظاهر في اللحم، ولا عبودية إلا عبودية مصر، ولا برية إلا برية سيناء، ولا خبز إلا ما نتج من الحقول، ولا ماء إلا ماء الينابيع الأرضية، ولا كنعان إلا أرض فلسطين!*

*(5) وقد يحامي أحدٌ عن التفسير الحرفي للنبوات عن اليهود بقوله إن كل نبوات الويل والتهديد على تلك الأمة قد تم حرفياً. فنجيب: (أ) لا شك في تحقيقٍ صحيحٍ كامل لكل مواعيد الله، ولا بد أن يُظهر الله لطفه ورحمته ورضاه لإسرائيل الجسدي إتمامأ لمواعيده. غير أن كيفية تحقيق هذا تكون حسب استحسانه ومقاصده في بنيان ملكوته وإكمال عمل الفداء. فالأمر الجوهري في النبوات عن اليهود هو رجوعهم إلى رضا الله، وانضمامهم إلى عضوية ملكوته، واشتراكهم في فوائد الكنيسة وبركاتها، وذلك يمكن إتمامه بدون الرجوع إلى الديانة اليهودية وتجديدها. ويتم هذا بكيفية مسيحية لا يهودية. (ب) يميز العهد القديم بين شعب الله الحقيقي (أي نسل إبراهيم المقدس من اليهود المؤمنين الحقيقيين، وغيرهم) وبين الأمة اليهودية (أي نسل إبراهيم الجسدي). فتشمل الأمة الروحية الحقيقية نسل إبراهيم الروحي بمن فيهم المؤمنون من غير أبناء إبراهيم بالجسد، ولكنهم من الوثنيين الذين سلكوا في خطوات إيمان إبراهيم (رو 4: 12). وهؤلاء هم جماعة المؤمنين الحقيقيين، أي الكنيسة الإلهية غير المنظورة المعروفة أيضا باسم «إسرائيل الله». وقد بيَّن الرسول بولس الفرق بين شعب اليهود والكنيسة الإلهية  (رو 9-11) وقال «ألعل الله رفض شعبه؟ حاشا! لأني أنا أيضاً إسرائيلي من نسل إبراهيم من سبط بنيامين. لم يرفض الله شعبه الذي سبق فعرفه». ثم ذكر كلام إيليا ضد إسرائيل، وجواب الله له «أبقيت لنفسي سبعة آلاف رجل لم يحنوا ركبةً لبعل». ثم قال «فكذلك في الزمان الحاضر أيضاً قد حصلت بقية حسب اختيار النعمة» (رو 11: 1-5). ويظهر من العهد القديم أن جانباً عظيماً من اليهود ارتدوا عن الإيمان ورفضوا الله وديانته، فرفضهم الله. غير أن البعض حسب اختيار النعمة ندموا على ذلك فميزهم الله بعلامة على جباههم (حز 9: 4). وقد حاقت بهم كل الويلات والبلايا التي هددهم الله بها، كما تحقق كلام التعزية والإنعاش والمواعيد الكثيرة لإسرائيل الحقيقي، أي الكنيسة المؤمنة بين اليهود. فوعدهم الله في النبوة بالرجوع من بابل، وأعلن لهم مجيء المسيح وصفاته وعمله المجيد ليخلص الشعب المختار، وكشف لهم أيضاً مجد مستقبل الكنيسة في عصر الإنجيل وارتفاعها وامتدادها وازديادها ثم نصرتها الأخيرة. واستخدم الله في ذلك تشبيهات وكنايات سامية جداً، بُني معظمها على ما يختص بديانة اليهود وأحوالهم الجسدية (انظر إش 40-66 والجزء الأخير من حزقيال ونبوة زكريا). وقد أعطاهم الله عربوناً على إتمام كل تلك المواعيد، هو إرجاع شعبه من بابل في الوقت المعين.*

*فما هي النبوات التي تمت حرفياً؟ أليست هي النبوات التي تحتوي على تهديد المرتدين من اليهود التي يُنتظر إتمامها حرفياً؟ وما هي النبوات التي تمت روحياً، أو ستتم بالتدريج؟ أليست هي النبوات الموجهة ليس إلى الأمة اليهودية حسب الجسد، بل إلى الكنيسة الحقيقية التي ستتألف من المؤمنين الأمناء بين اليهود، والتي توسعت عند مجيء المسيح وانضمت إليها الأمم، فأخذت تتقدم وتتسع، ولا تزال كذلك إلى أن تعم أخيراً كل قبائل الأرض؟ نعم إن تلك الكنيسة الإلهية (سواء في العهد القديم أم الجديد) هي وارثة المواعيد الإلهية، والتي تنال البركات الخاصة لشعب الله الخاص، أي المؤمنين بالمسيح في كل زمان ومكان. نعم إن توجيه النبوات عن تقدم الديانة وازدهار الكنيسة إلى اليهود فقط ضلال مبين، وإن دلت ألفاظها حسب الظاهر على نجاح الديانة اليهودية ورفع شأن تلك الأمة.*

*جاءت أقوال أنبياء اليهود بطريقتين: الأولى بالتوبيخ والتهديد والإنذار والوعيد، وقد تم كل ما أعلنوه عليهم من ويل. والثانية إنباءً بالبركات والمواعيد الروحية والزمنية، وتلك قد تمت أيضاً. فعند تفسير أقوال الأنبياء يجب الانتباه إلى هذا التمييز، فلا ننسب التوبيخ والإنذار بالويل للأتقياء، ولا نوجِّه المواعيد بالبركات للعصاة والمرتدين. ولأن النوعين على الغالب واردان معاً، وكلام التهديد والإنذار بالويل يسبق كلام الوعد والتعزية، يجب تدقيق النظر في ذلك. إن مواعيد الله ليست لليهود دون المسيحيين، ولا للمسيحيين دون اليهود، بل هي للكنيسة كلها، مكوَّنة من اليهود والوثنيين الذين قبلوا المسيح. وكنيسة الله هي واحدة، وهي وارثة المواعيد سواء كانت مؤلفة من اليهود أم من الأمم. والسؤال المهم هو: ما هي الكنيسة؟ قال اليهود إنها الأمة اليهودية لأنها نسل إبراهيم حسب الجسد. غير أن الكتاب بيَّن لنا أن علاقة الأمة اليهودية بالكنيسة انتهت عند مجيء المسيح، وصارت الكنيسة الحقيقية هي صاحبة المواعيد والمكونة من ورثة إيمان إبراهيم، لا ورثة دمه الجسدي (يوحنا 1: 11-13).*

*(6) وإذا سُئلنا: هل للأمة اليهودية نصيب في مواعيد الكتاب؟ نجيب: نعم لها نصيب: (أ) في النبوات عن مجد الكنيسة تحت نظام الإنجيل، وذلك متى انضمت إلى الكنيسة المسيحية، فتشترك في ذلك المجد العظيم الخاص بكنيسة المسيح. و(ب) في النبوات التي تعد برجوع اليهود إلى الله واجتماع شتاتهم وقبولهم بعد رفضهم، وذلك سيتم متى رُفع البرقع أخيراً عن عيون إسرائيل وقبلوا المسيح. حينئذ يشتركون في ميراث الكنيسة.*

*وإذا قيل إن الوعد لإبراهيم بإعطاء أرض كنعان له ولنسله هو إلى الأبد (تك 13: 15 و17: 8 و26: 3 و18: 13) ولم يتم بعد كما ينبغي، فينتظر إتمامه في المستقبل حرفياً. نجيب: إن الإتمام الحرفي الصحيح يستلزم قيام إبراهيم من الأموات ليرث الأرض مع نسله، وإن الآباء أنفسهم لم ينتظروا إتمام ذلك الوعد حرفياً. قيل عن إبراهيم «بالإيمان تغرب في أرض الموعد كأنها غريبة، ساكناً في خيام مع إسحاق ويعقوب الوارثين معه لهذا الموعد عينه. لأنه كان ينتظر المدينة التي لها الأساسات، التي صانعها وبارئها الله» (عب 11: 9). فنرى أن الآباء سلَّموا بأنهم غرباء ونزلاء على هذه الأرض. ولكن الوعود تحققت لهم، فورثوا الأرض بعد التيه في البرية، وامتد سلطانهم فيها حسب وعد الله لإبراهيم. فقيل عن سليمان «وكان متسلطاً على جميع الملوك من النهر إلى أرض الفلسطينيين وإلى تخوم مصر» (2 أي 9: 26). وجاء في نحميا «أنت هو الرب الإله الذي اخترت أبرام وأخرجته من أور الكلدانيين وجعلت اسمه إبراهيم. ووجدت قلبه أمينا أمامك، وقطعت معه العهد أن تعطيه أرض الكنعانيين.. وتعطيها لنسله. وقد أنجزت وعدك لأنك صادق» (نح 9: 7، 8). فبشهادة الوحي أخذت أمة اليهود (حسب الجسد) نصيبها حرفياً في الوعد لإبراهيم.*

*(7) وإذا لم يسلّم المعترض بما قلناه، وقال إن الوعد هو لإبراهيم ولنسله إلى الأبد، أي أن نسله يكون كنجوم السماء وكرمل البحر، وأن كل أرض كنعان تكون له ولهم ملكاً أبدياً، وأن جميع قبائل الأرض تتبارك فيه وفيهم، وذلك لم يتم تماماً بامتلاك الإسرائيليين أرض كنعان قبل مجيء المسيح. فنجيب: إن الإشارة في كلمة «نسل» في ذلك الوعد غير محصورة في نسل إبراهيم الجسدي، بل تشمل المسيح وكل المؤمنين به في عصر الإنجيل. فلا بد أن أرض كنعان تشير إلى ميراثٍ أوسع وأفضل للكنيسة «فإنه ليس بالناموس كان الوعد لإبراهيم أو لنسله أن يكون وارثاً للعالم، بل ببر الإيمان» (رو 4: 13) وهذا يعني أن العالم أجمع هو الميراث الحقيقي لإبراهيم ونسله. ثم نقول إن أرض كنعان هي من الأمور الرمزية في العهد القديم، وإنها كانت رمزاً إلى ما هو أسمى وأفضل وأوسع وأمجد في نظام الإنجيل، وإن تميز بين اليهود كشعب الله الخاص وبين الأمم قد زال، وإن الديانة اليهودية وكل ما يختص بها قد تمت في ظهور المرموز إليه بها وزالت. أفلا يلزم عن ذلك أن الأرض المقدسة قد زالت مع جملة رموز العهد القديم باعتبارها ميراثاً خاصاً باليهود؟ وكما توسع نسل إبراهيم توسع أيضاً ميراثهم، وصارت الكنيسة تتوقع ليس كنعان الأرضية بل كنعان السماوية، وستمتلك ليس فقط جزءاً صغيراً وحقيراً من هذه الأرض بل الأرض كلها، لأن المسيح سيتسلط على جميع الأمم والشعوب. وإذ ذاك ترث الكل لا الجزء، وتتمتع بالمرموز إليه لا بالرمز الذي قد زال، ولا يتم تقدمها نحو الكمال برجوعها إلى الجزئيات بل بسعيها نحو الكليات، وليس باجتماعها في بلاد واحدة وهيكل واحد ومركز واحد للعبادة وتقديم ذبائح مادية وممارسة فرائض زمنية، بل برجوع كل البشر إلى الله وتكريس الأرض كلها لعبادته الروحية وخدمته القلبية الطاهرة.*

*(8) وإذا قال أحد إن الأمة اليهودية لا تزال متميزة عن سائر الشعوب في كل العالم، وإن ذلك دليل على أن الله سيردهم أخيراً إلى أرض فلسطين ويعيد ديانتهم هناك. فنجيب: كلا، بل إن بقاء اليهود على هذا الحال هو إتمام للنبوات التي قالت إنهم سيكونون كذلك، ولا يوجد ما يدل على رجوعهم حرفياً إلى أرض فلسطين. بل يصح أن نحسب حال اليهود هذا دليلاً على أن النبوات عنهم تتم برجوعهم كأمة إلى الكنيسة المسيحية ليقبلوا الإنجيل.*

*(9) وربما اعترض أحد بأن النبوات تذكر رجوع اليهود إلى أرض فلسطين بصريح اللفظ، فلماذا لا نفهمها عنهم وعن رجوعهم حرفياً؟ فنجيب: أنبأ الله في العهد الجديد عن أزمنة الإنجيل وأحوال الكنيسة باستخدام ألفاظ وعبارات وكنايات وتشبيهات ومجازات واستعارات مألوفة عند اليهود في زمن العهد القديم، ومبنية غالباً على عاداتهم الدينية وبلادهم وما فيها من الحيوان والنبات والمعادن وما جرى فيها من حوادث، ليجعل تلك النبوات مفهومة عندهم. ومن أمثلة ذلك دعوة إبراهيم، والخروج من مصر، والتيهان في البرية، ومدينة أورشليم، وجبل صهيون، وهيكل سليمان، واحتشاد الشعب للأعياد، وتقديمهم الذبائح والقرابين وإيقادهم البخور وتبويقهم بالأبواق، وترنيمهم ترنيمات الفرح، ورجوعهم من السبي وبناؤهم المدينة والهيكل ثانية، وامتلاكهم أرض كنعان، إلى غير ذلك مما استُخدم للتعبير عن أحوال الكنيسة وكل ما يختص بها من الأمور الروحية في عصر الإنجيل. فيجب على المستنيرين بنور الإنجيل أن يفسروا تلك الخيارات المجازية وأمثالها بالنظر إلى معناها الجوهري الإنجيلي، لا الخارجي الحرفي اليهودي، وأن يتوقعوا انضمام اليهود إلى الكنيسة ليشتركوا في بركات شعب الله، ويجب أن يبشروهم بالإنجيل ويطلبوا من الله أن يتمم مواعيده فيهم، ويتوقعوا برجاء وشوق رجوعهم إلى حضن الكنيسة وانضمامهم إلى شعب الله تحت رياسة المسيح، حسبما وُعدوا منذ القديم.*

*7- ما هو الارتداد العظيم الذي يسبق مجيء المسيح ثانية؟*

** يحدث ارتداد عظيم في الكنيسة ويظهر «ضد المسيح» أي «إنسان الخطية» وإبادته. والكلام النبوي في هذا الموضوع واضح، ومنه كلام بولس في الارتداد عن الإيمان وظهور إنسان الخطية قبل مجيء الرب، وإبادته (2تس 2: 1-10). وفي سفر الرؤيا عبارات كثيرة تدل على هذه الحادثة المريعة باستعمال تشبيهات وكنايات واستعارات متنوعة.*

*وجاءت نبوات الرسل عن أعداء الكنيسة في صورتين: (أ) صورة تصف عداوتهم ومقاومتهم لها دينياً بواسطة تعاليم فاسدة وأنظمة بشرية وعجائب كاذبة وخرافات وأباطيل، بالإشارة إليهم بأسماء مختلفة منها: «الارتداد» و«إنسان الخطية» و«ابن الهلاك» و«ضد المسيح» و«وحش طالع من الأرض له قرنان شبه خروف» (رؤ 13: 11) و«النبي الكذاب» و«الزانية» و«بابل». و(ب) صورة تصف عداوتهم للكنيسة على صورة المقاومة السياسية والطمع والافتخار العالمي، باستخدام كلمة تصف الممالك السياسية المضادة لملكوت المسيح وهي «وحش» موصوف أنه طالع من البحر له سبعة رؤوس وعشرة قرون جلست عليه الزانية، وكانت قرونه واسطة إبادتها أخيراً (رؤ 13: 1-10 و17: 16).*

*وقد اختلف المفسرون في مدلول «ضد المسيح» فقال بعضهم إنه يشير إلى قوة دينية تقاوم المسيح، وقال آخرون إنه يشير إلى قوة سياسية عالمية تقاومه، وقال غيرهم إنه يشير إلى شخص أثيم. واختار جمهور المدققين الاحتمال الأول. وعلى ذلك يُراد به ارتداد ديني، ويرادفه «إنسان الخطية» و«ابن الهلاك» و«الزانية» و«بابل» و«النبي الكذاب» وكلها تشير إلى أمرٍ واحد هو الارتداد عن الحق أو الزنا الروحي أو مقاومة المسيح بواسطة تعاليم كاذبة وأضاليل مهلكة. ومما يؤيد ذلك استعمال «ضد المسيح» في رسائل يوحنا للتعبير عن معلّمين كذبة ومضلّين.*

*وليس في غير رؤيا يوحنا من أسفار الرسل إلا نبوات قليلة، غير أنها ثمينة وسامية، ويتحدث أكثرها عن ارتداد عظيم في الكنيسة وظهور مقاومة شديدة للإنجيل من أعداء أقوياء عبروا عنهم بأسماء مختلفة أشهرها «ضد المسيح» و«إنسان الخطية» و«ابن الهلاك» و«سر الإثم» و«التنين» و«الوحش» الأول والثاني (رؤيا 13) و«النبي الكذاب» و«الزانية» و«"بابل». وبعضها تشير إلى مقاومة دينية، وغيرها إلى مقاومة عالمية. والتنين كناية عن إبليس رئيس الجميع.*

*ومن الأمور التي ستصاحب ذلك الارتداد ومن خصائصه المتنوعة إفساد الحق، واغتصاب حقوق الله والمسيح، وإصدار قوانين دينية وفرائض مختلفة تخالف روح الإنجيل، والادعاء بسلطان سام على عالم الأرواح، والنجاح باستعمال المعجزات الكاذبة وكل خداع. وينشأ ذلك الارتداد من داخل الكنيسة لا من خارجها، ولا بد أن يهلك كل المرتدين في ما عدا التائبين منهم.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 مايو 2011)

*وفي رسائل بولس نبوتان تستحقان الذكر، إحداهما عن إنسان الخطية، والأخرى عن الارتداد في الأزمنة الأخيرة، أولهما وردت في 2 تسالونيكي، والثانية في 1تيموثاوس. وبما أن النبوة عن إنسان الخطية جاءت أولاً نبدأ الكلام بها، فنبحث أولاً عن معنى الآية التي وردت فيها.*

*افتتح الرسول كلامه في هذا الموضوع بقوله «ثم نسألكم أيها الإخوة من جهة مجيء ربنا يسوع المسيح واجتماعنا إليه، أن لا تتزعزعوا سريعاً عن ذهنكم ولا ترتاعوا، لا بروح ولا بكلمة ولا برسالة كأنها منا، أي أن يوم المسيح قد حضر» (2تس 2: 1، 2). ويمكن فهم «مجيء المسيح» و«يوم المسيح»، إما مجازاً، أي مجيئه في دينونته لليهود، أو حرفياً أي مجيئه في المجد ليدين العالم. نعم إنها جاءت أحياناً بالمعنى الأول، ولكنها وردت غالباً في العهد الجديد بالمعنى الثاني، وهو المعنى الموافق لها في هذا المكان، كما يتضح من القرينة.*

*والتعبيران «مجيء المسيح» و«يوم المسيح» لا يشيران في هذا المكان إلى خراب أورشليم، بل إلى مجيئه أخيراً ليدين العالم، وهو الأصح والمقبول. وجاءت دائماً بهذا المعنى في 1تس 2: 19 «لأن من هو رجاؤنا وفرحنا وإكليل افتخارنا؟ أم لستم أنتم أيضاً أمام ربنا يسوع المسيح في مجيئه؟». وطلب لهم أن «تثبت قلوبهم بلا لوم في القداسة أمام الله أبينا في مجيء ربنا يسوع المسيح مع جميع قديسيه» (1تس 3: 13). وصلى أن «إله السلام نفسه يقدسهم بالتمام، وأن تُحفظ روحهم ونفسهم وجسدهم كاملة بلا لوم عند مجيء ربنا يسوع المسيح» (1تس 5: 23).*

*كل هذه الأقوال تشير إلى الدينونة العامة. وإذا كانت قد جاءت دائماً بهذا المعنى في 1تسالونيكي، فلماذا لا تُفسَّر بهذا المعنى في 2تسالونيكي؟ إن المقصود بمجيء المسيح هنا هو مجيئه الثاني ليدين العالم. وقد تكلم الرسول عن هذا المجيء نفسه في الرسالة الثانية. (انظر 2تس 1: 6-10).*

*كان مهماً جداً ألا يضل أهل تسالونيكي في هذا الأمر، بعد أن عرفوا أن مجيء المسيح قريب، وآمنوا بذلك. فإن لم يأتِ حسب انتظارهم، يتزعزع إيمانهم في عقيدة المجيء الثاني، ثم في باقي العقائد المسيحية! ولذلك حذرهم الرسول من السقوط، وأكد لهم أنه لا بد من حدوث أمور مهمة قبل المجيء الثاني، فقال «لا يخدعنكم أحد على طريقة ما، لأنه لا يأتي (يوم المسيح) إن لم يأتِ الارتداد أولاً، ويُستعلن إنسان الخطية ابن الهلاك المقاوم والمرتفع على كل ما يُدعى إلهاً أو معبوداً، حتى أنه يجلس في هيكل الله كإلهٍ، مُظهراً نفسه أنه إله» (2تس 2: 3، 4). وليس هذا الارتداد سياسياً كثورةٍ ضد حكومة، بل هو ديني، أي سقوطٌ من الديانة والعبادة الصحيحة، فهو «ارتداد عن الإيمان» (1تي 4: 1) و«ارتداد عن الله الحي» (عب 3: 12). قال إيراسموس إن أداة التعريف في الارتداد هنا هي للعهد، فهو ارتداد شهير جاءت عنه نبوة سابقاً. وكذلك قوله «إنسان الخطية» هو إشارة إلى ما هو معلوم عندهم من كلامه سابقاً.*

*وقد ذكر الرسول هذه الأمور لأهل تسالونيكي ليحذر حديثي الإيمان منهم من الارتداد العظيم الذي سيطرأ على الكنيسة، فقال لهم «أما تذكرون أني وأنا بعد عندكم كنت أقول لكم هذا؟ والآن تعلمون ما يَحجِز حتى يُستعلن في وقته. لأن سِرّ الإثم الآن يعمل فقط إلى أن يُرفع من الوسط الذي يَحجِز الآن» (2تس 2: 5-7). وهذا يعني أن «إنسان الخطية» لم يكن قد استُعلن بعد حينئذ، لأن زمن ظهوره لم يكن قد أتى بعد. غير أن سر الإثم كان يعمل حينئذ، لأنه يوجد «سر للأثم» كما يوجد «سر للتقوى» (1تي 3: 16) والواحد ضد الآخر. فزرع الفساد كان قد زُرع، ولكنه لم يبلغ أشدّه بعد، والخميرة كانت متحركة في بعض الأجزاء ولكن كان لا بد من مرور وقتٍ قبل أن تخمِّر كل العجين، وإنسان الخطية كان قد حُبِل به في الرحم ولو أن ذلك كان في بدايته، ولا بد من مرور وقت قبل أن يولد، فقد كان هناك ما يمنع ظهوره. غير أن الرسول لم يقُل إنه شخص أو شيء آخر؟ ولكنه يبقى غير واضح إلى أن يُرفع ما يَحجزه من الوسط. وليس في طاقتنا الآن تحديده يقيناً، غير أن المفسرين الأوَّلين أجمعوا على أن إنسان الخطية هو المملكة الرومانية. والأرجح أن الرسول احترس من التصريح به كتابةً لأنه يختص بالسياسة العليا للدولة، ولذلك قال «إلى أن يُرفع من الوسط الذي يحجز الآن، وحينئذ سيُستعلن الأثيم، الذي الرب يبيده بنفخة فمه ويبطله بظهور مجيئه» (2تس 2: 8). ولا بد أن الرسول أخبر أهل تسالونيكي به شفاهاً، وإن لم يكتب إليهم عنه في الرسالة إلا تلك العبارات المبهمة.*

*فالأمر واضح جداً أن الأثيم المذكور هنا وإنسان الخطية هما شخص واحد، وهو الذي يبيده الرب بنفخة فمه ويبطله بظهور مجيئه. فإذا كانت هاتان العبارتان تشيران إلى حادثتين متميزتين، يكون المعنى أن المسيح يبيده بالتدريج بالتبشير ونشر كلمته، ويبطله عند مجيئه الثاني بمجد أبيه مع ملائكته القديسين. وإذا كانتا تشيران إلى حادثة واحدة فذلك إطناب ورد مثله كثير في الأسفار الإلهية، المقصود منه أن المسيح يبطله بغاية السهولة بنفخة فمه وبظهور مجيئه.*

*ولما رغب الرسول في أن ينبئ عن إبادة إنسان الخطية، أدرج ذلك في الخبر عنه، ثم عاد وذكر الأحوال الأخرى التي بواسطتها يتقدم هذا الشرير ويثبت نفسه في العالم، وهي أنه ينال الثقة والسلطان بالحيل الشيطانية، ويدّعي أنه يمتلك قوات فائقة، ويفتخر بالإعلانات والرؤى والمعجزات الكاذبة التي يستخدمها لينشر تعاليمه، فقال «الذي مجيئه بعمل الشيطان بكل قوات وبآيات وعجائب كاذبة» (2تس 2: 9). وهو يستعمل كل الحيل الشريرة وأنواع الخداع والأهواء والتصرفات الرديئة مع بني البشر، ولكنه ينجح فقط مع أصحاب القلوب الفارغة من الحق الذي لو قبلوه لنالوا الخلاص الأبدي، ولذلك قال «وبكل خديعة الإثم في الهالكين، لأنهم لم يقبلوا محبة الحق حتى يَخلُصوا» (2تس 2: 10). ولما كان من العدل أن الله يسلِّم الذين يُسرّون بالبُطل والكذب للبُطل والأكاذيب في هذا العالم، للدينونة في العالم الآتي، قال الرسول «ولأجل هذا سيرسل إليهم الله عمل الضلال حتى يصدقوا الكذب، لكي يُدان جميع الذين لم يصدقوا الحق بل سُروا بالإثم».*

*لقد ارتعب أهل تسالونيكي من بعض العبارات في الرسالة الأولى، إذ ظنوا أن نهاية العالم قد اقتربت والمسيح آتٍ للدينونة. وأراد الرسول أن يصلح أخطاءهم ويطمئن قلوبهم فأكد لهم أن مجيء المسيح لا يزال بعيداً، وأنه مسبوقٌ بارتداد عظيم أو سقوط بعض المسيحيين من الإيمان الحقيقي والعبادة الصحيحة.*

*8- ما معنى دخول الكنيسة في عصر سعيد هو الألف السنة؟*

** معناه دخول الكنيسة في عصر جديد، كُني عن طول مدته بألف سنة، فيه تمتد المسيحية إلى كل العالم وتتسلط على قلوب البشر، ويُقيَّد إبليس فيستريح العالم من مكايده. وكل هذه أمور مقررةٌ في النبوات الإلهية، وفيها تلميحات كثيرة تدل على أن المسيحية تكون حينئذ ذات تأثيرٍ كلي في البشر، والديانة الوحيدة في العالم، وأن الحجر المقطوع من جبلٍ بغير يدين يصير حينئذ جبلاً عظيماً ويملأ الأرض (دا 2: 43، 45). وتبطل عداوة ومقاومة السياسيين ورجال الديانة الكاذبة للإنجيل، ويحدث تقدُّم عظيم ومجيد في الأمور الزمنية والمدنية والاجتماعية والعلوم والفنون والصناعة والاختراعات ووسائل المعيشة، لأن العالم يستريح نوعاً ما من الخطية والحروب والخصومات الناتجة عنها.*

*وقد توهَّم البعض أن مجد الألف سنة لا يكون بارتفاع شأن المسيحية وبلوغها أسمى درجة في فعلها قي قلوب البشر، بل تكون بتجديد الديانة اليهودية، ورجوع الكنيسة إلى الأركان اليهودية القديمة، وإقامة ملكوت المسيح بصورة زمنية أرضية (إذ يأتي هو في الجسد) ويُعاد بناء أورشليم وتصير عاصمة ذلك الملكوت، ويتم تعيين وزراء ورؤساء له من اليهود نسل إبراهيم الجسدي.*

*ويجب الانتباه لصفات الأتقياء وأحوال القلب البشري أثناء الألف السنة لئلا ننتظر الكمال التام على هذه الأرض. نعم يقول الكتاب إن الشيطان يُقيّد، وإن المسيحية تمتد، وإن أعداءها يبيدون، وإن السلام التام يسود بين كل الأمم. لكنه لا يبشرنا بأن كل مسيحي يبلغ الكمال الروحي، فإن العيوب الشخصية لا تزول بالتمام من قلوب البشر ولا من تصرفاتهم، لذلك ربما يحتاجون إلى علاجٍ إلهي مرّ كالحزن والضيق والتأديب. لكن المنتظر أن التقوى تزيد جداً في العالم في تلك المدة، حتى تصير أرضنا مكان راحة وسعادة روحية وجسدية لا نظير لها إلا في العالم السماوي وحلول العرش الإلهي.*

*أما كيفية دخول مدة الألف سنة في العالم، والوسائل التي تسهل مجيئها فتتم بتبشير كل الأمم بالإنجيل، ويحوِّل الله جميع الأمور العالمية إلى وسائل يتمم بها هذه الغاية، ويـسكب الروح القدس في كل مكان وبين جميع القبائل والشعوب. وفي الكتاب مواعيد وأوامر كثيرة في هذا الشأن، منها أمر المسيح لكنيسته أن تبشر بالإنجيل وتتلمذ الشعوب، ووَعْده أن يرافقها، ويرسل لها الروح القدس. والمسيح الآن ملكٌ مطلقٌ في الكون يعتني بكنيسته، ويوجِّه أعمال عنايته وكل ما يحدث في العالم من اضطراب وانقلاب في الأمور السياسية والحروب والاختراعات ليبني هذا الملكوت ويتمم هذه الغاية السامية. ومن وسائل إتيان عصر السلام والراحة إبادة أعداء الله المعاندين الذين لا رجاء في إصلاحهم. ومن النصوص على ذلك كلام الرسول عن إبادة إنسان الخطية وابن الهلاك (2 تس2: 8) وقول الملاك في سفر الرؤيا لجميع الطيور: اجتمعي إلى عشاء الإله العظيم، لتأكلي لحوم الأشرار ومقاومي المقاصد الإلهية (رؤ 19: 18). ولابد أن الأرض تمتلىء في ذلك اليوم من معرفة الرب كما تغطي المياه البحر، وكذلك لا يسيؤون ولا يُفسدون في كل جبل قدس الرب. ولا شك أننا قد اقتربنا جداً من ذلك اليوم المبارك، لأن الكنيسة تجتهد الآن في أن تتمم وصية ربها في تبشير جميع الشعوب بالإنجيل بغيرةٍ شديدةٍ، ويتكلل اجتهادها بالنجاح في كل مكان، وتزيد آمالها يومياً بإتمام ذلك العمل ببركة الله عليها، وبإرسال الروح القدس لها بقوة، وبالوسائل التي ذكرناها، وبأعمال العناية الإلهية. ولا بد من الصبر والأمانة والاجتهاد في العمل والصلاة.*

*9- ما معنى حلّ الشيطان مدة وجيزة؟*

** يُحل الشيطان مدة وجيزة عند نهاية الألف سنة ويحارب الكنيسة، ثم يأتي المسيح. ولعل القارئ ينذهل من حدوث ارتدادٍ كهذا بعد أن تنتشر المسيحية وتسود في العالم طول تلك المدة.*

*وعندما يُحلّ الشيطان يحارب البشر في هياج شديد لأنه يعرف أن وقته قصير، وهذا يفسر لنا إمكانية حدوث ذلك الارتداد المخيف. وربما كان بقاء الكنيسة مدة طويلة بدون تجربة، ودوام راحتها في العالم، تؤدي بها إلى إهمال الأمور الروحية، مما يجعل كثيرين من البشر عرضة لمكائد إبليس. وسواء أدركنا أسباب حل الشيطان وفهمنا المقاصد الإلهية فيها أم لا، فلا بد من حدوثها، لأن ما جاء في سفر الرؤيا في هذا الشأن صريح جداً (رؤ 20: 7-9). غير أن ما يريحنا هو تأكيد الله لنا أن النهاية تكون في يده، وأن هو يضبط شعبه ويحدد مدة وجود تلك الحوادث بموجب حكمته السامية (رؤ 20: 10).*

*10- ما هي الحوادث التي تصاحب مجيء المسيح ثانية؟*

** تصاحبه أربعة أمور، هي: (1) القيامة. (2) الدينونة الأخيرة. (3) نهاية العالم. (4) ظهور ملكوت المسيح في كماله، أي دخول الكنيسة في أمجادها السماوية.*

*والآن لنشرح هذه الأفكار الأربعة:*

*(1) القيامة: في النبوات أدلة كثيرة على حدوث قيامة عامة عند مجيء المسيح (يو 5: 28 ومت 25: 31، 32 وأع 24: 15 ورؤ 20: 12، 13). ونستنتج ذلك لأن تلك النبوات تتكلم غالباً عن القيامة والمجيء معاً. ومن ذلك القول «متى جاء ابن الإنسان في مجده يجتمع أمامه جميع الشعوب». ونتعلّم أيضاً أن قيامة الأبرار والأشرار تحدث في وقت واحد، عند مجيء المسيح للدينونة خلافاً لزعم البعض أن قيامة الأبرار تحدث قبل الألف سنة، وقيامة الأشرار بعدها. ولكن المسيح قال «تأتي ساعة فيها يسمع جميع الذين في القبور صوته، فيخرج الذين فعلوا الصالحات إلى قيامة الحياة والذين عملوا السيئات إلى قيامة الدينونة» (يو 5: 28، 29). وقال بولس إن المسيح متى استُعلن من السماء يكافئ المؤمنين وينتقم من الذين لم يطيعوا الإنجيل ويُتعجَّب منه في جميع المؤمنين (2تس 1: 7-10) ومن النصوص على قيامة الأبرار عند مجيء المسيح قوله «وهذه مشيئة الآب الذي أرسلني: أن كل ما أعطاني لا أتلف منه شيئاً، بل أقيمُه في اليوم الأخير» (يو 6: 39-54 و12: 48). والمقصود باليوم الأخير هنا هو يوم الدينونة، لأن النبوة تتحدث عن القيامة. وقيل عنه في مكان آخر إنه يحدث متى ظهر المسيح في مجده. وليس في الكتاب نصٌ على غير قيامةٍ واحدة للأموات، الأبرار والأشرار معاً. نعم ذُكر في سفر الرؤيا قيامة أولى (رؤ 20: 4-6) غير أنه لا دليل على أن تلك القيامة تختص بالأجساد، بل هي إقامة روح الأمانة والشجاعة والتقوى أثناء مدة الألف السنة، كما بينّا في كلامنا في هذه الآية في البحث عن رأي القائلين بمجيء المسيح قبل الألف السنة.*

*(2) الدينونة الأخيرة: أما الإشارات النبوية إلى دينونة عامة أخيرة فكثيرة وواضـحة، وخلاصتها أن تلك الدينونة تحدث عند مجيء المسيح ثانية، وبعد القيامة العامة حالاً، وأنها تجري على الناس والملائكة، وأن الديان هو المسيح، وأنه في ذلك اليوم يُعيِّن نصيب الأبرار والأشرار إلى الأبد.*

*(3) نهاية العالم: تتعلق نهاية العالم بمجيء المسيح ثانية. ومنها قول بطرس «وأما السموات والأرض الكائنة الآن فهي مخزونة بتلك الكلمة عينها، محفوظة للنار إلى يوم الدين وهلاك الناس الفجّار» (2 بط 3: 7-13) وقول صاحب الرؤيا «الذي من وجهه هربت الأرض والسماء، ولم يُوجد لهما موضع» (رؤ 20: 11). والأرجح أن ذلك التغيير العظيم في حالة السموات والأرض الذي يحدث في اليوم الأخير لا يعمّ جميع الكون المادي ولا جميع النظام الشمسي، بل يقتصر على أرضنا هذه وما يتعلق بها. أما بقاء الكون إلى الأبد فليس عليه نص في الكتاب، والأرجح أنه غير أبدي لأنه غير أزلي، ولأن لكل الخلائق نهاية ما عدا الإنسان، وذلك بموجب القصد الإلهي، وأن الله في الأبدية يبدع خلائق كثيرة مشابهة للخليقة المعروفة لنا، ليظهر مجده وقدرته وحكمته وكمال صفاته للخلائق العاقلة، ولأجل تشغيلها في خدمته. غير أن كل ذلك من باب الظن فقط، فليس في الكتاب نصٌ ولا تلميحٌ إليه. ومتى انتهت السموات والأرض ننتظر سماوات جديدة وأرضاً جديدة، منزلاً جديداً أبدياً للمسيح وكنيسته. ولكن لا نعلم المواد التي تتكونان منه، فمن المحتمل أن تكون هذه الأرض نفسها ولكن على حالةٍ جديدة، أو أن الله يستبدلها بغيرها. غير أنه يكفينا أن نعرف أن المسيح يعدُّ لنا مكاناً يسكن فيه معنا.*

*(4) ظهور ملكوت المسيح في كماله، ودخول الكنيسة في أمجادها السماوية: تأسس ملكوت المسيح عند مجيئه في الجسد وصعوده بعد القيامة وجلوسه عن يمين الله، ومنذ ذلك الوقت أخذ يتقدم بالتدريج نحو الكمال. والمقصود بالكمال هنا انضمام جميع شعب الله إليه، وانتصاره على جميع أعدائه، وإتمام ذلك عند مجيء المسيح وإدخال الكنيسة في حالتها المجيدة السماوية. ومن النصوص على ذلك أن الحجر المقطوع بغير يدين يصير جبلاً عظيماً ويملأ الأرض كلها، ويشبِّه المسيح تقدم ملكوته بفعل الخميرة ونمو حبة الخردل (إش 49: 6 وحب 2: 4 ودا 2: 34، 45 و7: 14 ومز 2: 8 و72: 11، 17 و86: 9 وملا 1: 11). وقد شُبِّه هذا الملكوت بين مجيء المسيح الأول والثاني بحقلٍ تنمو فيه الحنطة مع الزوان إلى الحصاد، الذي هو انقضاء العالم، وحينئذ يرسل ابن الإنسان ملائكته، فيجمعون من ملكوته جميع المعاثر وفاعلي الإثم ويطرحونهم في أتون النار. أي أن الملكوت يكون في أثناء تلك المدة عرضة للمتاعب، فأحياناً ينحط ويتأخر، وأخرى يرتفع وينجح، وذلك كله واضح في تاريخ الملكوت. وهناك نبوات تقول إنه وإن نجح هذا الملكوت وامتد، فلا بد أن يطرأ عليه الانحطاط والضيق قبل مجيء المسيح ثانية، حتى يكاد الإيمان لا يوجد حينئذ على الأرض. لكن أقوال الأنبياء تؤكد أن الكنيسة تكاد تتلاشى، ولكن تبقى بقيةٌ أمينة على الأرض تتمسك بالديانة الحقيقية، وفيما تكون الكنيسة في هذا الضيق يظهر ملكوت المسيح بمجد سماوي، ويجتمع إليه عند نهاية الدينونة الأخيرة جميع المؤمنين من كل زمانٍ ومكانٍ وأمةٍ، وتنتهي أحوال الكنيسة الأرضية في أحوالٍ سماوية مجيدة. أما الأشرار وغير التائبين فيمضون إلى النار الأبدية المعدَّة لإبليس وملائكته.*

*11- ما هو الاعتقاد الذي تتفق عليه كل الكنائس في مجيء المسيح ثانيةً؟*

** اعتقدت الكنيسة في كل أجيالها أن المسيح يأتي ثانيةً بهيئةٍ منظورة، لغايات معروفة. وفي هذا الاعتقاد عدة قضايا صادق عليها كل المؤمنين، وهي:*

*(1) إلغاء التمييز بين اليهود والأمم، فلم يعُد اليهود وحدهم شعب الله الخاص: قال المسيح «اذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم. اذهبوا إلى العالم أجمع واكرزوا بالإنجيل للخليقة كلها». وهذا يعني أن جميع الأمم مدعوون للدخول في ملكوته ليكونوا شعبه. ورأى بطرس رؤيا أقنعت الكنيسة بالكرازة للجميع (أعمال 10) فلم يُسمع بعد ذلك في الكنيسة الأولى عن أحد قال إن اليهود أفضل من الأمم. وقد شرع الرسل يبشرون العالم كله، ودعوا الجميع لقبول الإنجيل، وكذلك فعل خلفاؤهم الذين كرزوا وبشروا في كل القرون المتوالية. ولا تزال الكنيسة تواظب على ذلك إلى هذا الوقت. نعم إن المسيح جاء لليهود أولاً، وكان التبشير الأول لهم، غير أن كل ذلك كان قبل رفضهم كأمة، وإزالة التميُّز بينهم وبين الأمم، ودعوة الجميع لقبول الإنجيل.*

*(2) ابتدأ مُلك المسيح منذ صعوده ولا يزال ثابتاً ويمتدُّ في العالم: ومن نبوات العهد القديم على ذلك قول زكريا إن ملك أورشليم يأتي راكباً على أتانٍ وجحش ابن أتان (زك 9:9). وتحققت النبوة. وأشار العهد الجديد كثيراً إلى أن للمسيح سلطاناً ملكياً، ووصفوه أنه ملك جالس على عرشه السماوي. ومن ذلك قول مرقس «الرب بعدما كلمهم ارتفع إلى السماء وجلس عن يمين الله» (مر16: 19). فقوله «جلس عن يمين الله» يوافق ما جاء في مزمور 2 أن الله أقام ابنه ملكاً على جميع الشعوب. وكذلك قول بطرس في يوم الخمسين عن المسيح «إذ ارتفع بيمين الله وأخذ موعد الروح القدس من الآب سكب هذا» (أع 2: 33). وما جاء عن استفانوس قبل موته أنه رأى مجد الله ويسوع قائماً عن يمين الله (أع 7: 55). وفي الرسائل شواهد كثيرة تؤيد هذا، ومنها القول عن المسيح «بعدما صنع بنفسه تطهيراً لخطايانا جلس في يمين العظمة في الأعالي» (عب 1: 3). و«أما هذا فبعدما قدم عن الخطايا ذبيحة واحدة جلس (أي كان حينئذ قد جلس) إلى الأبد عن يمين الله» (عب 10: 12 انظر أيضاً 8: 10 و12: 2) وقول بطرس عن المسيح «الذي هو في يمين الله، إذ قد مضى إلى السماء وملائكة وسلاطين وقوات مخضعة له» وقول بولس «رفعه الله أيضاً وأعطاه اسماً فوق كل اسم، لكي تجثو باسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن في السماء، ومن على الأرض، ومن تحت الأرض، ويعترف كل لسان أن يسوع المسيح هو ربٌ لمجد الله الآب» (في 2: 8-11). و«إذ أقامه من الأموات وأجلسه عن يمينه في السماويَّات، فوق كل رياسةٍ وسلطانٍ وقوةٍ وسيادةٍ وكل اسمٍ يُسمَّى، ليس في هذا الدهر فقط بل في المستقبل أيضاً، وأخضع كل شيء تحت قدميه، وإياه جعل رأساً فوق كل شيء للكنيسة التي هي جسده، ملء الذي يملأ الكل في الكل» (أف 1: 20-23). وفي الكتاب آيات كثيرة تؤيد ذلك. (انظر تك 49: 10 وعد 24: 17 و2صم 7: 16 وإش 9: 6، 7 وص 11 و52 و53 ومي ص 4 ومز 2 و45 و72 و110 ومت 13: 41 وأع 2: 33-36 و5: 31 و10: 36 و1بط 3: 22 ويو 3: 35 ورو 14: 9 وفي 2: 9، 10 وعب 2: 9 و12: 2 ورؤ 3: 21 و17: 14).*

*وهذه أدلة قاطعة على مُلك المسيح عند صعوده من هذه الأرض، وهو لا يزال جالساً على عرش الكون. فما الداعي بعد إلى أن يتخذ مُلكاً؟ نعم ننتظر امتداد ملكه بزيادة عدد الخاضعين له، وظهور مجده أكثر فأكثر، وتغير أحوال ملكوته الخارجية وارتقاءه من درجة إلى أخرى. غير أن كل ذلك ليس اتخاذ مُلكٍ جديد بل تغيير الأحوال الخارجية لملكوت هذا الملك الواحد. وقد رأينا أيضاً أن مركز عرش المسيح هو السماء، فلا نصدق أن ينتقل مركز ملكه إلى أرضنا، لأن ذلك يكون انحطاطاً للعرش الإلهي من السماويات إلى الأرضيات، الأمر الذي لا يصادق عليه الكتاب المقدس ولا يقبله العقل السليم.*

*(3) جلس المسيح على عرش داود باعتباره ملكاً: قال الرسول بطرس «يُقال لكم جهاراً عن رئيس الآباء داود إنه مات ودُفن، وقبره عندنا حتى هذا اليوم. فإذ كان نبياً، وعلم أن الله حلف له بقسمٍ أنه من ثمرة صُلبه يقيم المسيح حسب الجسد ليجلس على كرسيه، سبق فرأى وتكلم عن قيامة المسيح أنه لم تُترك نفسه في الهاوية ولا رأى جسده فساداً. فيسوع هذا أقامه الله، ونحن جميعاً شهود لذلك. وإذ ارتفع بيمين الله وأخذ موعد الروح القدس من الآب، سكب هذا الذي أنتم الآن تبصرونه وتسمعونه. لأن داود لم يصعد إلى السموات. وهو نفسه يقول: قال الرب لربي اجلس عن يميني حتى أضع أعداءك موطئاً لقدميك. فليعلم يقيناً جميع بيت إسرائيل أن الله جعل يسوع هذا الذي صلبتموه أنتم رباً ومسيحاً» (أع 2: 29-36). أليس في قوله «فيسوع هذا أقامه الله» تعليم صريح في إتمام الوعد بإقامة المسيح ملكاً على عرش داود؟ لاشك أنه أقامه من الأموات لهذه الغاية. وقيل عن المسيح «هذا يقوله القدوس الحق، الذي له مفتاح داود، الذي يفتح ولا أحد يغلق، ويغلق ولا أحد يفتح» (رؤ 3: 7). فقد أخذ المسيح مفتاح داود، أي سلطانه الملكي. وكل ذلك عكس رأي سابقي الألف السنة، الذين ينكرون جلوس المسيح الآن على عرش داود، ويقولون إنه سيجلس عليه عند مجيئه إلى أورشليم قبل الألف السنة!*

*(4) ملكوت المسيح روحي لا جسدي: وفي الكتاب شواهد كثيرة على ذلك، منها قوله «مملكتي ليست من هذا العالم» (يو 18: 36) «لا يأتي ملكوت الله بمراقبةٍ، ولا يقولون هوذا ههنا أو هوذا هناك، لأن ها ملكوت الله داخلكم» (لو 17: 21). وقول الرسول «لأن ملكوت الله ليس أكلاً وشرباً بل هو بر وسلام وفرح في الروح القدس» (رو14: 17). ولما سأل رجلٌ المسيح أن يطلب من أخيه أن يقاسمه الميراث، فيقضي لهما في الأمور الدنيوية، أجابه «يا إنسان، من أقامني عليكما قاضياً أو مقسّماً؟» (لو 12: 14) بمعنى أن تلك الأمور خارجة عن دائرة ملكوته. وقد بيّن روحانية ملكوته بإلغائه الفرائض الزمنية والشرائع المدنية اليهودية، واكتفى بأن يعبد تابعوه الآب بالروح والحق، لأن الله روح، والذين يسجدون له فبالروح والحق ينبغي أن يسجدوا (يو4: 24). ويظهر ذلك أيضاً من شروط الدخول في ملكوته، وكلها روحية فقط، وكذلك الواجبات المطلوبة من أهل ملكوته والوسائط المعينة لبنيانه وامتداده. ولذلك يمكن إقامة ملكوت المسيح بدون تغيير في ظروف الإنسان الخارجية والمدنية إذا كانت لا تخالف أصول المسيحية وآدابها. ألا يتضح جيداً من الإنجيل أن ملكوت المسيح ليس جسدياً ولا أرضياً ولا زمنياً مثل ممالك الأرض، بل هو ملكوت روحي يتعلق بأحوال الإنسان الروحية؟ (انظر يو 3: 3-5). وكل ما تقدم يخالف رأي سابقي الألف السنة، الذين ينادون بملكوتٍ جسدي منظور يقوم في هذا العالم وتكون عاصمته أورشليم!*

*(5) ملكوت المسيح هو كنيسته، فأعضاء الكنيسة المنظورة هم أعضاء ملكوته. قال الرسول «الذي أنقذنا من سلطان الظلمة ونقلنا إلى ملكوت ابن محبته» (كو 1: 13). وما ذلك الملكوت إلا الكنيسة التي رأسها المسيح، خلافاً لاعتقاد سابقي الألف السنة الذين يظنون أن الكنيسة هي ترتيب استعدادي لإظهار الملكوت أخيراً.*

*(6) وسائط حفظ ذلك الملكوت وامتداده روحية: وهي التبشير بالحق، وممارسة الأسرار، وتعليم الناس مبادئ الإنجيل، وبيان صدق جميع الأسفار المقدسة، وإقناع العالم بصدق المسيحية. قال الرسول «وهو أعطى البعض أن يكونوا رسلاً، والبعض أنبياء، والبعض مبشرين، والبعض رعاة ومعلمين، لأجل تكميل القديسين، لعمل الخدمة، لبنيان جسد المسيح» (أف4: 11). وقال أيضاً «إذ أسلحة محاربتنا ليست جسدية، بل قادرة بالله على هدم الحصون» (2كو 10: 4). وكل هذا يدل على أن الوسائل المعينة هي روحية، وكذلك ما يعمله الله في بنيان ملكوت يعمله بواسطة الروح القدس الذي يقنع الإنسان بالخطية، وينير القلب ويجدده ويحركه للتوبة والإيمان، ويقدسه، وينمي فينا الفضائل المسيحية. ولا يمكن إتمام كل ذلك إلا بواسطة الروح القدس. فالحق هو السيف والروح القدس هو الفاعل الذي يتمم مقاصده. وعصر الإنجيل هو عصر الروح القدس الذي فوِّض له وحده إتمام عمل الفداء، وذلك عكس قول سابقي الألف السنة الذين يؤمنون أن الوسائط المستعملة الآن لرجوع العالم إلى الله ضعيفة، وأنه لا بد من مجيء المسيح بالجسد، ولذلك ينبغي أن ننتظره بكل صبر، وأن اجتهاد الكنيسة في التبشير بالإنجيل لأجل رجوع العالم إلى الله هو عبث، لأن هذه الغاية لا تتم إلا بمجيء المسيح بالجسد ليقيم ملكوتاً على الأرض.*

*(7) عصرنا الحاضر (عصر الإنجيل) هو من مجيء المسيح الأول إلى مجيئه ثانيةً، وهو على نوع خاص عصر الروح القدس: والكنيسة تبشر بالإنجيل بمؤازرة الروح لإنارة الناس ورجوعهم إلى الله وقبولهم الخلاص بواسطة المسيح. وقد وعد المسيح قبل صـعوده للسماء أن يرسل الروح القدس، كما وعد الله به أنبياءه في العهد القديم، وأنه قد أكمل ذلك الوعد في يوم الخمسين وحتى عصرنا الحاضر، وسيستمر ذلك إلى النهاية. إن الروح القدس قادر على كل شيء، وهو ينير قلب الإنسان ويقنعه بالحق ويجدده ويقدسه ويثبته إلى النهاية. فهل نحتاج إلى غير معونته لنُرجع العالم إلى الحق؟ وهل هناك لزوم للبرهان على خطأ قول بعض سابقي الألف السنة إن العالم يحتاج إلى مجيء المسيح بالجسد ليرجع العالم إلى الله، وعلى أنه يحط من شأن الروح القدس الذي فوض الآب والابن إليه ان يتمم هذا العمل؟*

*(8) لابد من انتصار الإنجيل وامتداد ملكوت المسيح إلى كل العالم، بواسطة بشارة الإنجيل، وتسلط المسيحية في قلوب الناس، وسكب الروح القدس على كل البشر: وهذا هو روح مواعيد العهد القديم ومعناها. ومما جاء منها في هذا الشأن ما معناه أن المسيح سيرث الأمم، وأن كل قبائل الأرض يأتون إليه، وأن ديانته تمتد إلى أقاصي الأرض، وأنه يملك على كل الشعوب (هو 2: 23 وإش 45: 22، 23 ودا 7: 14 ومز 2: 8 وإش 49: 6 وملا 1: 11). ولما كان المسيح على الأرض فوض الكنيسة لتتمم هذا العمل، وأمرها أن تعلّم الأمم وتتلمذهم، ووعدها أن يكون معها إلى انقضاء الدهر (مت 28: 19، 20 ومر 16: 15). وكل ما يقوله الكتاب عن رجوع العالم إلى الله يشير إلى حدوثه بوسائل روحية، كما أن ما يقوله الكتاب عن التقدم والذهاب إلى أورشليم، لا يتم البتة بوسائط ملكية إجبارية، كاستخدام قوه السيف ونحوها.*

*(9) تشبه أحوال ملكوت المسيح بين مجيئه الأول ومجيئه الثاني أحوال حقلٍ ينمو فيه الزوان مع الحنطة إلى وقت الحصاد: والمقصود بالحصاد في ملكوت المسيح هو انقضاء العالم (مت 13: 38-43). ولابد أن يطرأ عليه التغيير في مدة تقدمه نحو الكمال، فأوقاتاً ينحط وأخرى يرتفع. وفي النبوات كلام عن الحالين، فإنها أنبأت عن تقدمه ونجاحه إلى درجة عظيمة مدة طويلة، غير أنه في أثناء ذلك التقدم ينتظر الارتداد العظيم، وظهور «ضد المسيح» ووقوع الكنيسة في ضيق شديد تحت مقاومةٍ عنيفة. ولكن تقدمها يكون بالرغم من تلك الموانع، وبالرغم من الضيق والانحطاط مدةً وجيزة قبل مجيء المسيح. وكُني في الكتاب المقدس عن مدة النجاح بألف سنة، والأرجح أنه يُراد بها مدة طويلة جداً.*

*ويقول المؤمنون بمجيء المسيح في الجسد ليملك على الأرض مدة ألف سنة إن مُلكه يبدأ فجأة، أي أنه يُستعلن من السماء في وقتٍ لا ينتظره العالم، ويبيد الأشرار، ويقيم ملكوته على هيئةٍ منظورة في أورشليم. وقد تيقَّن بعضهم (بحساباتهم الكثيرة التي بنوها على المُدد المذكورة في دانيال والرؤيا) أنه قد اقترب وقت ذلك جداً. غير أن الأزمنة والأيام المذكورة في دانيال والرؤيا لا تحدد وقت مجيء المسيح مطلقاً (ما عدا الإشارة إلى مجيئه الأول في دا 9: 25-27). ولا يوجد في الكتاب المقدس ما يساعد على تحديد الموعد.*

*وتؤمن الكنيسة كلها أن ملكوت المسيح ينمو ويتقدم بالتدريج باستخدام الوسائط المعينة من الله لذلك، فينبغي عليها أن تمارس تلك الوسائط بكل أمانة، وأن تبشر بالإنجيل في كل العالم وتطلب سكب الروح القدس وبركاته الثمينة على عملها إلى أن تمتد المسيحية إلى أقاصي الأرض ويبدأ عصر السلام والمجد. وقد بيَّن المسيح في أمثاله أن ملكوته ينمو بالتقدم التدريجي كالنبات (مر 4: 26-32 ومت 13: 33). وهذا ما حدث في كل تاريخ هذا الملكوت، فإذا استمرت الكنيسة مجتهدة في هذا العمل المبارك بكل أمانة وغيرة، طالبة بركة الروح القدس على أتعابها، سترى هذا الملكوت يتقدم بسرعة إلى أن ينضم إليه جميع الشعوب. والأرجح أن قوانين التقدم في ملكوت المسيح الروحي لا تختلف عن قوانين التقدم الطبيعية، فالتقدم يسرع كلما اقتربنا إلى النهاية. غير أن ذلك لا بد أن يكون حسب ترتيبٍ معيّن وبوسائط مختارة من الله. فكما صرف الخالق مدة طويلة في إعداد الأرض للبشر، بالتدريج وبترتيبٍ منظم، هكذا سيصرف مدة معلومة لديه في إنشاء ملكوت يبلغ درجة الكمال والمجد.*

*(10) أتى المسيح ثانية بالجسد ليدين العالم ويُدخل كنيسته في حالتها السماوية المجيدة: قد وردت ألفاظ «مجيء» و«إتيان» و«ظهور» و«استعلان» في العهد الجديد نحو 80 مرة إشارةً إلى مجيء المسيح، بعضها إلى مجيئه الأول، وبعضها إلى مجيئه لدينونة أورشليم، وبعضها إلى مجيئه روحياً ليرافق شعبه كما قال «لا أترككم يتامى. إني آتي إليكم» و«الذي يحبني يحبه أبي، وأنا أحبه وأظهر له ذاتي» و«إن أحبني أحد يحفظ كلامي، ويحبه أبي، وإليه نأتي وعنده نصنع منزلاً» (يو 14: 18 و15: 21، 23).*

*وأكثر العبارات عن مجيئه تشير إلى مجيئه الثاني في انقضاء العالم. وكل ما جاء في  الكتاب في هذا الشأن يدل على أنه يأتي مرة واحدة في حالة المجد، وتجتمع أمامه كل الأمم، الأحياء والأموات. أما المؤمنون الأحياء وقت مجيئه فيتغيرون ويصعدون مع الأموات المقامين من قبورهم لملاقاة الرب في الهواء. ثم يميز الأبرار عن الأثمة، ويعطي الأبرار الملكوت المُعدّ لهم منذ تأسيس العالم، ويرسل الأشرار إلى النار الأبدية المعدة لإبليس وملائكته. وكل ذلك يحدث في انقضاء العالم، حين يرسل ابن الإنسان ملائكته ويجمع من ملكوته جميع المعاثر والشكوك (مت 25: 31، 32، 34، 41 و2تي 4: 1 و1كو 15: 5 وفي 3: 21 و1تس 4: 17 ومت 13: 40، 41).*

*ويتضح من نصوص كثيرة في الكتاب أن مجيء المسيح هذا هو للدينونة (انظر يو 5: 22، 23، 27 و1كو 4: 5 وأع 17: 31 و2كو 5: 10 ومت 13: 27-43 و16: 27 و25: 31-46 و2تي 4: 1). وجميع العبارات التي تنبئ عن هذا المجيء تدل على أن فيه تنتهي المدة المعينة لامتداد ملكوته على الأرض، وليس فيها أدنى إشارة إلى أن يكون الواسطة لتوبة العالم أو لامتداد الملكوت.*

*أما الأدلة على أن المسيح يأتي ثانية بالجسد، منظوراً كما أتى أولاً فهي: (أ) التشابه بين الكلام عن المجيء الأول والثاني (عب 9: 28 وأع 3: 20، 21). (ب) النص الصريح علي ذلك (أع 1: 11 ولو 21: 27). (ج) نتيجة ذلك المجيء، وهي أن جميع قبائل الأرض تنوح، والأموات يقومون والأشرار يصرخون للجبال والصخور أن تقع عليهم وتغطيهم من وجه الرب. (د) كلام الرسل الذي يدل على أنهم فهموا أنه يأتي هكذا (1تي 2: 13 وعب 9: 28 وكو 3: 4 وفي 3: 20 و1تس 2: 19 و4: 15-17 و1تي 6: 14 و1بط 1: 5-7 و5: 4).*

*وفي الكتاب عبارات كثيرة عن مجيء المسيح تشير ليس إلى مجيئه الثاني بالجسد منظوراً، بل إلى مجيئه لإجراء الدينونة، كمجيئه لإخراب أورشليم، ولبدء نظام الكنيسة يوم الخمسين وغير ذلك، وهو مجيء غير منظور بالجسد.*

*(11) عند مجيء المسيح ثانية يتم القصد في إعطاء وسائط النعمة للبشر وتنتهي، لأن الكنيسة تُكمَل حينئذ فلا يبقى لزوم لبشارة الإنجيل ولا لممارسة الأسرار ولا لمؤازرة الروح القدس للبشارة. وفي الكتاب نبوات كثيرة عن مجيء المسيح تحوي إنذاراً وتنبيهاً للكنيسة لتثبت وتستمر أمينة ومطيعة لأوامر سيدها إلى أن يأتي (انظر لو 19: 13 و2بط 1: 19 ويع 5: 7 و1بط 1: 13 و2تي 4: 8 وفي 3: 20). وفيها أيضاً إشارة لأن ذلك المجيء يكون نهاية مدة امتحان الكنيسة وجهادها وأتعابها في هذه الدنيا، وتنبيه وتوبيخ للخطاة المستخفين بنعمة الإنجيل يتبين منها أنه عند مجيء المسيح ينتهي عملهم ويأخذون نصيبهم (2تس 1: 7-10 و2بط 3: 10 ولو 12: 39، 40 و17: 26، 27، 30). وكل ذلك يدل على أن الكتاب المقدس يوجه أفكار المؤمنين بالإنجيل والمستخفين به إلى مجيء المسيح كنهايةٍ لوسائط التعليم ولزومها.*

*وعند مجيء المسيح ثانية تنتهي أسرار الكنيسة، فمن النص على إلغاء المعمودية قول المسيح لتلاميذه «دُفع إليَّ كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الأرض. فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم، وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس. وعلموهم أن يحفظوا جميع ما أوصيتكم به، وها أنا معكم كل الأيام إلى انقضاء الدهر» (مت 28: 18-20). وهذا يبين أن المعمودية تنتهي بنهاية العالم، أي بانقضاء الدهر الذي هو وقت مجيء المسيح ثانية. ومن النص على إلغاء العشاء الرباني قول الرسول «فإنكم كلما أكلتم هذا الخبز وشربتم هذه الكأس تخبرون بموت الرب إلى أن يجيء» (1كو 11: 26) فبعد مجيء المسيح ثانية لا نمارس العشاء الرباني.*

*أما بلوغ الكنيسة حال الكمال عند مجيء المسيح ثانية فواضح من أنها هي عروس المسيح، وعند مجيئه ثانية يتخذها لنفسه كنيسة كاملة لا دنس فيها ولا غضن أو شيء من مثل ذلك (أف 5: 25-27 وكو 1: 22 و1تس 3: 13 و1كو 15: 23).*

*(12)  متى أتى المسيح تحدث القيامة العامة، أي قيامة الأبرار والأشرار معاً (مت 25: 31، 32 ويو 5: 28، 29 وأع 24: 15). ومن النصوص على قيامة الأبرار القول «ولكن الآن قد قام المسيح من الأموات وصار باكورة الراقدين. فإنه إذ الموت بإنسانٍ، بإنسانٍ أيضاً قيامة الأموات. لأنه كما في آدم يموت الجميع، هكذا في المسيح سيحيا الجميع. ولكن كل واحد في رتبته. المسيح باكورة، ثم الذين للمسيح في مجيئه» (1كو 15: 20-23). وقول المسيح «وهذه مشيئة الآب الذي أرسلني: أن كل من يرى الابن ويؤمن به تكون له حياة أبدية، وأنا أقيمه في اليوم الأخير» (يو6: 39، 40). ومن النصوص على قيامة الأشرار قول المسيح «فإنه تأتي ساعة فيها يسمع الذين في القبور صوته، فيخرج الذين فعلوا الصالحات إلى قيامة الحياة، والذين عملوا السيئات إلى قيامة الدينونة» (يو5: 28، 29) وقول الرسول «إذ هو عادل عند الله أن الذين يضايقونكم يجازيهم ضيقاً، وإياكم الذين تتضايقون راحةً معنا عند استعلان الرب يسوع من السماء مع ملائكة قوته في نار لهيبٍ، معطياً نقمة للذين لا يعرفون الله والذين لا يطيعون إنجيل ربنا يسوع المسيح، الذين سيُعاقَبون بهلاكٍ أبديٍ من وجه الرب ومن مجد قوته متى جاء ليتمجد في قديسيه ويُتعجَّب منه في جميع المؤمنين» (2تس 1: 6-10) وقول صاحب الرؤيا «ثم رأيت عرشاً عظيماً أبيض، والجالس عليه الذي من وجهه هربت الأرض والسماء ولم يوجد لهما موضع. ورأيت الأموات صغاراً وكباراً واقفين أمام الله. وانفتحت أسفار، وانفتح سفر آخر هو سفر الحياة، ودين الأموات مما هو مكتوب في الأسفار بحسب أعمالهم. وسلّم البحر الأموات الذين فيه، وسلّم الموت والهاوية الأموات الذين فيهما، ودينوا كل واحد بحسب أعماله. وطُرح الموت والهاوية في بحيرة النار. هذا هو الموت الثاني. وكل من لم يوجد مكتوباً في سفر الحياة طُرح في بحيرة النار» (رؤ 20: 11-15) وليس في الكتاب ما يثبت حدوث قيامتين، واحدة للأبرار عند مجيء المسيح قبل الألف السنة، وأخرى للأشرار بعد الألف السنة، كما يزعم سابقو الألف السنة الذين يسندون رأيهم إلى قول صاحب الرؤيا «ورأيت عروشاً فجلسوا عليها، وأُعطوا حكماً، ورأيت نفوس الذين قُتلوا من أجل شهادة يسوع ومن أجل كلمة الله. والذين لم يسجدوا للوحش ولا لصورته، ولم يقبلوا السِّمة على جباههم وعلى أيديهم، فعاشوا وملكوا مع المسيح ألف سنة» (رؤ 20: 4-6). فقالوا إن في هذا دليلاً على القيامتين. غير أن تفسيرهم هذا لا يمكن إثباته كما سنبيِّن.*

*(13) عند مجيء المسيح ثانية تحترق الأرض والسماوات الموجودة الآن، ثم تصير سماوات جديدة وأرضاً جديدة يسكن فيها البر. قال بطرس «ولكن سيأتي كلصٍ في الليل يوم الرب، الذي فيه تزول السماوات بضجيج وتنحل العناصر محترقة، وتحترق الأرض والمصنوعات التي فيها. فبما أن هذه كلها تنحل، أي أناسٍ يجب أن تكونوا أنتم في سيرة مقدسة وتقوى، منتظرين وطالبين سرعة مجيء يوم الرب، الذي فيه تنحل السماوات ملتهبة والعناصر محترقة تذوب! ولكننا بحسب وعده ننتظر سماوات جديدة وأرضاً جديدة يسكن فيها البر» (2بط 3: 10-13 ومز 102: 25، 26 ولو 21: 23 ورؤ 21: 1).*

*(14) موعد مجيء المسيح ثانية غير معروف، ولا يمكن معرفته. وكل اجتهاد في هذا السبيل وجميع الحسابات التي عُملت لذلك لا تُجدي نفعاً. غير أنه قام في كل القرون قومٌ ادعوا معرفة ذلك بواسطة حسابات مستندين فيها على الغالب على أن كلمة «يوم» في النبوات يراد بها «سنة» جاعلين ذلك مفتاحاً لأسرار المقاصد الإلهية.*

*وهناك من قالوا إن مجيء المسيح قريب، بعد سنوات أو أشهر أو أيام، لأن الكتاب يقول إنه قريب. والصواب أن أقوال الكتاب هذه تصف حياتنا أنها لحظة، وأن هيئة هذا العالم تزول، وأن نهاية كل شيء قريبة، كما قال يعقوب «هوذا الديان واقف قدام الباب» (يع 5: 9). فهي تشير إلى سرعة زوال العالم الحاضر، بمقارنة الزمن بالأبدية. وهذا هو المقصود بقول الكتاب «الرب قريب». «يوم المسيح قد حضر». «لأن مجيء الرب قد اقترب». «إنما نهاية كل شي، قد اقتربت» (في 4: 5 و2تس 2:2 و1بط 4: 7) أي أنه ليس بعيداً حسب نظر الله، الذي في عينيه ألف سنة كيوم واحد، ويوم واحد كألف سنة، أو بالنظر إلى قِصر الدهر الحاضر بالنسبة إلى الأبدية. ولا شك أن الروح القدس قصد بهذه العبارات أن يشير إلى المدة التي قبل مجيء المسيح، ولكنه لم يشر إلى طولها كما أشار في الكلام عن خراب أورشليم، فإنه بعد أن قال إنه قريب على الأبواب، قال أيضاً «الحق أقول لكم، لا يمضي هذا الجيل حتى يكون هذا كله» (مت 24: 34). ومع ذلك بقي اليوم نفسه غير معين.*

*وجميع القضايا التي أوردناها هي سلسلة من الأدلة كاملة ومرتبطة معاً، يؤيد كل منها الآخر. وجميعها تثبت أن مجيء المسيح يكون في نهاية العالم للدينونة، وأنه هو الآن ملكٌ جالس على عرش داود، وأن ملكوته روحي، وأن وسائط بنيان ملكوته روحية وكافية لغايتها، ولا حاجة إلى وسائط جسدية لا توافق حقيقته، وإنه سيمتد ويعم العالم ببشارة الإنجيل وسكب الروح القدس، وإن مجيء المسيح هو للدينونة وإدخال الكنيسة في حالتها السماوية. وإن وسائط النعمة وأسرار الكنيسة تنتهي عند مجيئه، فلا يمكن أن يكون مجيئه قبل الألف السنة، لأن الكنيسة تبقى تمارس تلك الوسائط في هذه المدة. وإنه عند مجيئه تحدث القيامة وهي الوحيدة، وتكون في نهاية العالم لأنه عند حدوثها تحترق أرضنا هذه. ومع أن وقت حدوث كل ذلك مكتوم لا يعرفه أحد سوى الله، غير أنه يجب علينا أن نتوقع دائماً مجيء المسيح وتلك الحوادث بصبر وإيمان، فنستفيد من هذا الموضوع أكثر جداً مما نستفيد منه إذا حدّدنا الوقت، وحوَّلنا الروحيات إلى جسديات وملكوت المسيح الروحي إلى ملكوت جسدي، مخالفين أوضح عبارات الكتاب التي تبين إتمام النبوات عنه أنه الآن ملكٌ جالس على عرش داود، ومستخفّين بالوسائط المعينة لرجوع العالم إليه، وبمجيء الزمان المجيد الذي فيه تمتلئ الأرض من معرفة الرب كما تغطي المياه البحر.*



*12- ما هو رأي من يقولون بمجيء المسيح ثانيةً قبل الألف السنة؟*

** تنتظر الكنيسة كلها مجيء مدة الألف السنة في المستقبل، معتقدة أنها لم تأتِ بعد. وقال بعض المفسرين (وهم قليلو العدد) إن تلك المدة بدأت بعد المسيح بنحو 800 سنة ودامت ألف سنة، والآن قد انقضت. وبنوا رأيهم على أن تلك القرون كانت مظلمة ولم يكن لها حظ من أمجاد الألف السنة. نعم قد حدث فيها «الإصلاح» العظيم في الكنيسة، غير أن ما قيل عن الألف السنة يدل على أنها تكون زمن راحة وسلام وامتداد لملكوت المسيح وانتصار كامل للدين، وذلك خلاف ما حدث مع الكنيسة في تلك القرون المظلمة حين تلطخت بخطايا جسيمة وتوغل أغلب رؤسائها في الآثام والمعاصي والحروب. نعم امتدت المسيحية في تلك القرون ولكن على صورة ميتة خالية من الروحانية والأعمال الصالحة والسلوك الحبي، حتى انحط المسيحيون حينئذ إلى أدنى درجة في الاعتقاد والسيرة، ولزم «الإصلاح» لإرجاعهم إلى التعليم الصحيح والحياة الطاهرة. وهذا يظهر أن هذا القول سخيف وباطل.*

*وقال آخرون إن مدة الألف السنة (وإن كانت لا تزال مستقبلة) لا تختص بتاريخ الكنيسة تحت النظام الحاضر الذي سينتهي بدمارٍ فظيع وخراب عام، ثم يتلوه مجيء المسيح بالجسد إلى أرضنا فتبدأ الألف السنة، وتدخل الكنيسة في نظام آخر تحت رياسة المسيح الأرضية وهو في الجسد.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 مايو 2011)

*15- ما هي الأمور التي تناقض من يقولون بمجيء المسيح ثانية قبل الألف السنة؟*

*(1) تهيأت الوسائط بمجيء المسيح الأول لا الثاني، وأُعدَّت الطريق بواسطة تعاليم المسيح وحياته وموته لترجيع العالم.*

*(2) علَّم يسوع كل الحق اللازم لهذه الغاية والذي يناسب طبيعة الإنسان، وأوضحه بحياته وموته وأقوال رسله، ولم يترك حاجة لأمر آخر أفضل.*

*(3) أُعطيت القوة الروحية اللازمة لجعل حق الإنجيل فعالاً في خلاص الخطاة بإرسال الروح القدس الموعود به، والذي منح القوة الخاصة بالعصر المسيحي.*

*(4) لم يأذن المسيح فقط لتلاميذه وأعطاهم سلطاناً، بل أمرهم أيضاً أن يحملوا الإنجيل للخليقة كلها، إلى أن يرجع العالم للرب. واختارهم لهذا العمل المهم الذي أعد له كل ما يلزم لإتمامه. وهكذا فهموا أوامره. وكرسوا حياتهم له.*

*(5) وجد الرسل في نبوات العهد القديم ما يدل على حقيقة عملهم، وأن المسيح أرسلهم بنور الإنجيل إلى الأمم ليرجعوا إلى الله.*

*(6) تُظهر النبوات حقيقة عصر الإنجيل ونتائجه. أما حقيقته فهي إعلان مجيء المسيح الأول، وأعظم الحوادث في تاريخ حياته وذبيحته الفدائية وموته وأعمال شعبه وإرساله الروح القدس ليعمل فيهم وبهم ومعهم. وأما نتائجه في ذلك فهي إنارة الأمم وانتصار الحق وامتداد صهيون حتى تحتوي العالم كله.*

*(7) تذكر الأسفار المقدسة عجز البشر عن إتمام هذا العمل العظيم، ولكنها لا تخاف من عدم النجاح، لأن قوة الله تعمل في الضعف البشري. «لنا هذا الكنز في أوان خزفية، ليكون فضل القوة لله لا منّا» (2كو 4: 7) و«عندما أنا ضعيف فحينئذ أنا قوي» (2كو 12: 10).*

*(8) عصرنا الحاضر هو الوقت الوحيد للرحمة والخلاص. وليس في كل الكتاب المقدس شعاع رجاءٍ بتوبة الخطاة في حالةٍ بعد الحالة الحاضرة. وكل الدعوات والمواعيد وإرسال الروح القدس محصورة في الحياة الحاضرة لأن بعد الموت الدينونة (عب 9: 27) والحصول على النصيب الأبدي (مت 25: 46).*

*(9) لم يعد المسيح الكنيسة بمجيئه ليملك بالجسد على الأرض، بل قال ما يرجح عكس ذلك.*

*16 - ما هي أخطاء من يقولون برجوع اليهود إلى فلسطين، وإعادة النظام اليهودي فيها؟*

** ينادي أصحاب هذا الرأي بأن الديانة اليهودية (ما عدا تغييرات قليلة) ستنتظم ثانية في أورشليم، ويعتمدون في ذلك على تفسيرهم لحزقيال 40-48 تفسيراً حرفياً. ولكن التفسير الروحي لهذه النبوة (وأمثالها قي هذا الموضوع) أقرب من التفسير الحرفي. ونبرهن ذلك: (أ) من العهد الجديد. (ب) من العهد القديم، ولاسيما من هذه النبوات نفسها بالنظر إلى ظروف كاتبيها والذين توجَّهت إليهم أولاً. (ج) ومن الظروف، لاسيما سهولة قبول تفسيرها الروحي وصعوبة قبول تفسيرها الحرفي.*

*(أ) الأدلة من العهد الجديد:*

*التفسير الحرفي في هذا المقام مرفوض لأنه يناقض العهد الجديد، ويختلف مع روح نظام الإنجيل بجملته، كما يتضح من أقوال المسيح وتلاميذه. فحسب النظام الحرفي يلزم أن رؤيا حزقيال تتضمن رجوع الديانة اليهودية أعظم وأوسع مما كانت في القديم. وحسب العهد الجديد يلزم أن تموت الديانة اليهودية، لأنها أكملت وظيفتها عند موت المسيح، ولم يعد لها سلطان إلهي. ولما كتبت رسالة العبرانيين كانت اليهودية قد عتقت وشاخت وصارت قريبة من الاضمحلال. وقد أوضح بولس الرسول في مواضع كثيرة من رسائله أن المسيح نقض حائط السياج المتوسط بين اليهود والأمم بنزعه ما كان خاصاً باليهود، وأبطل بجسده ناموس الوصايا في فرائض (أف 2: 14، 15) ومحا الصك الذي على الأمم في الفرائض، الذي كان ضداً لنا، وقد رفعه من الوسط مسمراً إياه بالصليب (كو 2: 14). هذه هي نهاية النظام الموسوي. وملخص رسالة غلاطية هو أن الرجوع من المسيحية إلى اليهودية ليس غباوة فقط، بل خطية وارتداداً عن المسيح (غل 3: 1، 3). وقال إنه ليس يهودي ولا يوناني (إذ كانت الديانة اليهودية قد زالت) لأن الجميع واحد في المسيح يسوع. «وأما الآن إذ عرفتم الله، فكيف ترجعون أيضاً إلى الأركان الضعيفة الفقيرة التي تريدون أن تُستعبَدوا لها من جديد؟ أتحفظون أياماً وشهوراً وأوقاتاً وسنين (يهودية)؟ أخاف عليكم أن أكون قد تعبت فيكم عبثاً» (غل4: 9-11). «إن اختُتِنتُم لا ينفعكم المسيح شيئاً. لكن أشهد أيضاً لكل إنسان مُختَتن أنه ملتزم أن يعمل بكل الناموس. قد تبطّلتم عن المسيح أيها الذين تتبرّرون بالناموس! سقطتم من النعمة» (غلاطية 5: 2-4). ومعنى هذا كله أنه لم تعُد للختان وظيفة ولا سلطان ولا لكل الناموس الطقسي، لأنه كان مؤدِّباً إلى المسيح قبل مجيئه. وأما بعده فصار الناموس الطقسي بدون فائدة ويضرُّ من يستند عليه.*

*لقد تساهل الرب بصبره وحكمته مع اليهود المتنصِّرين في ذلك التغيير العظيم من الديانة اليهودية إلى المسيحية، ولكنه أعطى أوامر واضحة برفض الديانة اليهودية لأن وظيفتها كملت، ولا يناسب استعمالها بعد في ملكوت الله. فهل يصدق أنه سيُرجع أيضاً حائط السياج المتوسط والفرائض والذبائح الدموية وكل ما كان في النظام الموسوي؟*

*وإذا قيل: سترجع حسب معنى كلام حزقيال الحرفي في ص 40- 48 نجيب: إذا كان العهد الجديد من الله، فالرجوع إلى الديانة اليهودية قد انتهى، لأن كلام المسيح وتلاميذه في هذا الموضوع واضح جداً، فقد قال للسامرية (وهو قبالة جبل جرزيم، لما سألته عن مسألة كانت منذ زمان طويل موضوع الخلاف وهي: أفي ذلك الجبل يقبل الله السجود أم في أورشليم؟) «صدقيني أنه تأتي ساعة، لا في هذا الجبل ولا في أورشليم تسجدون للآب.. تأتي ساعة وهي الآن حين الساجدون الحقيقيون يسجدون للآب بالروح والحق» (يو 4: 21-24). أي أن هذه المسألة قد زالت أهميتها، وأن كل نظام يقصُر العبادة على مكان واحد بطُل، ولم يعُد شيءٌ من مثل ذلك يُلزم العابد حتى يقبله الله. فإن كانت نبوة حزقيال حرفية يلزم أن يكون هناك مكان محدد للعبادة، وتصير كلمات المسيح للسامرية بلا معنى. وإذا تتبعنا أقوال حزقيال حرفياً نقول إنه ستأتي ساعة حين يسجد الناس لله كما في القديم في المكان المعين، لا بمجرد الروح والحق، بل بكل طقوس الديانة اليهودية القديمة. فهل يمكن أن يكون في فكر المسيح رجوعٌ إلى الديانة اليهودية؟ وهل ألهم هو حزقيال أن يتنبأ بذلك؟ كلا! فلا يمكن الرجوع إلى تعيين مكانٍ واحدٍ للعبادة، لأننا في عهد الإنجيل الذي فيه أصبح قلب كل تقي هو هيكل الله، وكل مكان صالحاً لتقديم الابتهالات والتضرعات القلبية فيه، ولا يمكن أن يزول نظام الإنجيل ويعود النظام الموسوي مكانه.*

*لقد قال رسل المسيح أن المسيحيين في عصر الإنجيل هم هيكل الله، وأن الله يسكن فيهم ويسير معهم (1كو 3: 16 و6: 19 و2كو 6: 16). وهذا تحقيق لنبوات العهد القديم كما يُفهم من نبوة عاموس عن بناء خيمة داود الساقطة أنها تشير إلى رجوع الأمم واجتماعهم إلى الكنيسة، لا إلى بناء الهيكل ثانية حرفياً (عا 9: 11، 12 وأع 15: 13-18). ولم يقرن الرسول بولس رجوع اليهود إلى المسيح برجوعهم إلى أرضهم، ولا علَّم أن هاتين الحادثتين تكونان معاً. نعم إنه اعتقد برجوعهم إلى المسيح، وسَّره ذلك كثيراً، ولكنه لم يلمح البتة إلى رجوعهم إلى أرضهم، ولا إلى إعادة بناء الهيكل من الخشب والحجارة (رو 11: 11-36).*

*وأخيراً نقول إن بين نظام العهدين القديم والجديد تناقضاً، حتى لا يمكن جمعهما معاً، لأن القديم كان محصوراً محدوداً خاصاً بأمة، وأما الجديد فيمتد إلى كل العالم. الأول كان محجوزاً ضمن أسوار ليمنع العبادة الوثنية ويُبقي رجاسات العالم خارجاً، وأما الثاني فيناضل ويكافح ضد العبادة الوثنية وخطايا العالم في كل مكان حسب أمر واضعه العظيم «اذهبوا إلى العالم أجمع واكرزوا بالإنجيل للخليقة كلها». فكيف يمكن مزج هذين النظامين حتى يرجع العالم إلى الرب بواسطة الرجوع إلى الديانة اليهودية التي من شأنها الانحصار؟*

*(ب) الأدلة من العهد القديم: ولاسيما من النبوات نفسها، بالنظر إلى ظروف كاتبيها والذين توجهت إليهم. فقد تربَّى أنبياء اليهود في النظام اليهودي، وكانت أفكارهم عن ملكوت الله يهودية، وألفاظهم وعباراتهم واستعاراتهم وإشاراتهم للتعبير عن تلك الأفكار يهودية أيضاً، وكذلك كان الذين قرأوا نبواتهم أولاً من اليهود. والرب نفسه كلم اليهود بلغة واستعارات يهودية، فأعلن اللهُ ملكوتَ المسيح للأنبياء بكلمات وإشارات مأخوذة من النظام اليهودي. وكان ذلك لازماً لإعلان كل أمرٍ ديني لليهود. وقد وضعنا هذا المبدأ هنا لنوضح سبب استخدام اصطلاحات النبوات وإشارتها الخاصة، لا لنبرهن على أن النبوات أعلنت بركات إنجيلية. وأما معرفة الأنبياء بأن قوة الإنجيل المجيدة ستُرجع العالم للرب، وأن روح الله هو العامل في الأيام الأخيرة فواضحة أولاً من إشارتهم إلى عصر الإنجيل، وهذا يوجب تفسير نبواتهم عن بركات الإنجيل لا عن النظام والطقوس الموسوية. وثانياً من اقتضاء نبواتهم إتماماً عظيما جداً لا يمكن أن يتم بدون الأمور الإنجيلية.*

*(ج) الأدلة من الظروف: ولاسيما سهولة قبول التفسير الروحي لتلك النبوات وصعوبة قبول تفسيرها حرفياً، فالنظام الحرفي لتفسير النبوات عن اليهود ليس صحيحاً بالنظر إلى الظروف. فمن المستبعد جداً أن الأسباط العشرة الذين فُقد ذكرهم من التاريخ منذ السبي يظهرون أيضاً ويبيِّنون جداول أنسابهم المتصلة إلى أجدادهم، ويبرهنون ذلك للعالم، ويسكنون في أماكنهم المذكورة في حزقيال 48. وأن حدود أرض فلسطين تتغير بطريقة غريبة وتصير قائمة الزوايا، وأن النهر الكبير يجري من المقدس بفيضان غريب إلى البحر الميت وتُشفَى مياهُه فيمتلئ سمكاً. ومن المحال أن أوقات الإنجيل المجيدة ومدته الجليلة تنتهي وتكمل بالرجوع من نظام العهد الجديد إلى نظام الدين اليهودي. ومن المستبعد أن يُرجِع الله كنائس الأمم إلى الحروب الدائمة مع اليهود التي سببت في القرنين الأول والثاني سفك دماء شهداء كثيرين. وأن يرجع اليهود إلى التعصب والتعالي والعِرقية والانفصال عن الأجناس الأخرى وروح عدم محبة الآخرين كما ظهر منهم في بدء المسيحية، وإلى الاستناد على الطقوس والفرائض الخارجية. وغير معقول أن المسيح يعطي كنيسته نظاماً يعظم الطقوس والفرائض على روح المحبة والطهارة والسلام، وأن يبدل ما في النظام المسيحي من مجد الروح القدس وقوته الفائقة بنهر جميل وسمك كبير وأشجار مثمرة، فيُرجع الكنيسة والعالم من دين روحي إلى فردوس أرضي حرفي بحسب التفسير الحرفي لما جاء في حز 47: 1-12. فلنفرح لأن كل ذلك غير وارد، ولنُسرّ بأن غريزيات طبيعتنا المسيحية تناقض هذا التفسير للنبوات، وأن لا دليل يسند التفسير الحرفي خلافاً للتفسير المؤيد بالأدلة الكافية والذي يظهر الحق المجيد وفق روح نبوات العهد القديم وتفسير العهد الجديد إياها، ويكشف عن مستقبل عظيم مجيد في ملكوت فادينا.*

*(2) في مذهب سابقي الألف السنة أمور مستحيلة: (أ) مستحيلة في نفسها وفي تحقيقها، منها أن المسيح لما قال «اقترب ملكوت الله» قصد أن ذلك الملكوت يكون بعد نحو ألفي سنة أو أكثر (!) وأن يوحنا المعمدان الذي أتى ليعد الطريق للمسيح أراد بقوله: «اقترب ملكوت الله» مجيء المسيح ثانية لا مجيئه الأول (!) وأن حضور المسيح في الجسد مع المسيحيين أفضل لمساعدتهم وتعزيتهم من حضوره معهم بواسطة الروح المعزي (!) مع أن المسيح قال خلاف ذلك (يو 16: 7). وأن سكان العالم في مدة الألف السنة يكونون من أمم جميعها في الجسد والخطية، ومن ربوات من القديسين قاموا من الأموات بأجسادهم الروحانية، وجميعهم يسكنون معاً ويعاشرون بعضهم بعضاً في عالمٍ واحدٍ وفي وقتٍ واحدٍ (!). (ب) وبموجب هذا الرأي لا توجد واسطة لترجيع العالم إلى الله غير مجيء المسيح بالجسد، وهذا يحط من شأن عمل البشارة واجتهاد الكنيسة في تعليم الإنجيل ونشره في العالم، وبنيان ملكوت المسيح، كما يحط من شأن الروح القدس وقوته ومجده، لأنه (على زعمهم) غير كافٍ لإتمام هذه الغاية. وعندنا أن ظهور المسيح بالجسد في مجده ليس من الوسائط الفعالة في إقناع العالم بخطاياه وإرجاعه إلى الحق، لأن القلب البشري لا يتجدد ولا يتغير من مجرد منظر مجيد، فكم من الناس رأوا المسيح وهو على الأرض ولم يستفيدوا منه مطلقاً ومتى جلس على عرش مجده للدينونة يراه الجموع ولكن بدون فائدة روحية لأحدٍ منهم. وعلى فرض أن المسيح أتى بالجسد وملك على الأرض، ألا يبقى البشر محتاجين بعد إلى البشارة؟ أو هل تنفع البشارة أحداً بدون مرافقة الروح القدس وفعله الخاص في إنارة قلبه وإرجاعه إلى الله؟ فإذا كان تقدم الإنجيل يتوقف على الروح القدس إلى هذا المقدار، والمسيح على الأرض، فما المانع من تقدمه والمسيح على عرشه السماوي، إذا رافق الروح كلمة البشارة؟ وما الداعي لمجيئه بالجسد لإرجاع العالم إلى الله، بينما الروح القدس قادر على إرجاعه في الوقت المناسب، وقد أعطانا عربوناً لذلك ما فعله يوم الخمسين من تغيير قلوب ثلاثة آلاف شخص في يوم واحد وإرجاعهم إلى الحق؟ أليست السموات أليق وأمجد من هذه الأرض الحقيرة لتكون عرشاً للمسيح؟ وإذا نزل ابن الله إلى هذا العالم ومعه أهل السماء وتبوأ عرشاً أرضياً، ألا يفرغ السماء مما يتعلق بملكه المجيد؟ وهل من المعقول أن ذلك العرش الكائن عن يمين الله الذي جلس عليه المسيح يبقى فارغاً من مجد حضوره مدة ألف سنة، وأن الملائكة يغيبون عنه طول هذه المدة ولا تُسمع هناك ترنيمات الفرح والسرور والتسبيح وتنتقل أمجاد السماء إلى أورشليم الأرضية؟ (ج) ومما يدل على بطل هذا النظام هو أنه لو كان من تعليم المسيح وتلاميذه لأبطل استعمال الحق الإنجيلي الفعال بواسطة الروح القدس، ولاشى الرجاء بالنجاح العظيم، وحمل الكنيسة على أن تترك العمل وتنتظر مجيء المسيح ثانية. ولما حدث شيء من نتائج تبشير الرسل والكنيسة الأولى الفائقة الوصف. فنستنتج أن ذلك ليس من تعليم المسيح ورسله، وبالتالي فهو غير صحيح. ومن المحال أن الرب يسوع نظر بعين الاحتقار إلى خدمة الذين قدموا أموالهم وصلواتهم وضحوا بسعادتهم الأرضية وحياتهم في سبيل الكرازة بالإنجيل للخليقة كلها طاعة لأمره. فالنظام الذي يُفضي إلى مثل هذه العقائد المضادة لتعليم الكتاب وللعقل ولروح التقوى يهدم رجاء شعب الله في الحق الإنجيلي الفعال بواسطة الروح القدس، وينفي الثقة بالله في نجاح خدمة الإنجيل، ويناقض روح الرسل والكنيسة الأولى، ويقاوم الإرسالية العظيمة التي وجهها المسيح لشعبه في العصر الحاضر بواسطة عنايته وروحه.*

*(3) بعض الحقائق المهمة التي تغاضي عنها هذا النظام:*

*فات سابقي الألف السنة إدراك بعض الحقائق المهمة جداً، منها مناسبة حقائق الإنجيل العظيمة للعقل البشري، وسلطانها على القلب والسيرة إذا علَّمها الروح القدس وقُبِلَت بالبساطة. وأن للمحبة قوة في إخضاع قلوب الناس للتوبة أكثر من الخوف، لأنهم يقولون إن نزول الأحكام المخيفة عند مجيء المسيح ثانيةً له قوة في ترجيع الخطاة وجعلهم يحزنون على خطاياهم أكثر من دموع المسيح ودمه. وفاتهم اعتبار عظمة عمل الروح القدس في عصر الإنجيل. ولذلك أغفلوا حضور المسيح في قلب المؤمن بواسطة المعزي (يو 14: 16-18 و16: 13-15) وأغفلوا قوة الروح المقدس في إظهار الحق للخاطئ وجعله مؤثراً في ضميره وقلبه. وفاتهم أيضاً فهم روح الرسل وعملهم لما امتلأوا من الروح القدس وبشروا بالإنجيل، وبالتالي فهم جوهر النظام المسيحي وغايته.*

*فمن هذه الأخطاء يتبين فساد مذهب سابقي الألف السنة، واعتقادهم أن الحق ضعيف، لا يغلب في الحرب المستعرة في هذا العالم بين الحق والضلال والقداسة والخطية والمسيح والشيطان، مدة العصر الحاضر. ومن العجب أنهم قالوا إن النصرة في الحرب الحاضرة والترتيب الحاضر لا بد ستكون أخيراً للضلال والخطية. وأما في النظام التالي فيأتي المسيح بقوات جديدة من أحكامه الرهيبة ويغلب. وإذ ذاك تكون نصرته بواسطة النار والرعود والزلازل وانقلابات الطبيعة. فما لم يمكن إتمامه بواسطة المحبة والدموع والحق وبرهان الروح القدس يتم بواسطة المخاوف الرهيبة التي تصحب مجيئه ثانية وجامات غضبه المهلك، وأنه لا يمكن بواسطة الإنجيل والروح القدس الحصول على نصرة روحية في الحرب العظيمة في ميدان القلوب البشرية. فلا يليق أن نخفض شأن الإنجيل بمثل هذا الكلام، ولا أن نحط اعتبار الروح القدس بمثل هذه التشدُّقات، ولا أن نُضعف رجاءنا بسبب تأخر النصرة، مع أن قوات الحق تزداد قوة وإن كان بطريقه خفية، ولنا نبوات أكيدة عن النصرة نطق بها الأنبياء في القديم، وأنشدوها بأصوات الفرح والابتهاج.*

*17- يستند أصحاب رأي مجيء المسيح ثانية على آيات من نبوة دانيال. اشرح رأيهم، وما هو الرد عليه؟*

** استندوا على سفر دانيال في أمرين:*

*(1) حوَّلوا ما فيه من الإشارات إلى نبوات عن عصر الإنجيل، فحسبوا المملكة الرابعة في أصحاحي 2، 7 مملكة روما الوثنية، وملوكها العشرة ممالك أوروبية تقوم في القرون المتوسطة لعصر الإنجيل، والقرن الصغير الكنيسة الكاثوليكية، والمملكة الخامسة (أي مملكة المسيح) تقوم بعد إبادة القرن الصغير. ولذلك قالوا إن ملكوت المسيح لا يقوم إلا بعد إبادة الكنيسة الكاثوليكية، أي لم يقم بعد.*

*(2) حرفوا معنى كل المُدد المذكورة في هذا السفر على مبدأ وهمي، وهو أن كل يوم يعني سنةً، وقالوا إنها تشير إلى زمن خراب الكنيسة الكاثوليكية ومجيء المسيح. وقد بينّا في ما تقدم أن هذا التفسير مشكوك فيه. أما مبدأهم أن يوم النبوة هو سنة فسنبرهن خطأه في إجابة سؤال 22. فإذا فسرنا سفر دانيال بالصواب، لا نرى فيه دليلاً على وقت مجيء المسيح ثانيه، ولا على شكله بالجسد على الأرض.*

*18- ما هو التفسير الصحيح لأصحاحي 2 و 7 من نبوة دانيال؟*

** علاقة سفر دانيال بالعهد القديم، ولاسيما بالنبوات، كعلاقة رؤيا يوحنا بالعهد الجديد، ولاسيما بأقوال المسيح ورسله النبوية. فسفر دانيال هو «سفر رؤيا العهد القديم» وهو نور لتعزية الحكماء الأتقياء، وإنارة الظلمة من وقت السبي إلى وقت المجيء الأول للمسيح، كما كانت رؤيا يوحنا سبب تعزية وإنارة لقديسي العهد الجديد ترشدهم في سياحتهم في العالم المظلم من وقت خراب أورشليم وحتى مجيئه ثانية عندما ينتهي النظام الحاضر (قارن تي 2: 11-13 مع رؤ 1: 7 و22: 17، 20) والفرق بينهما أن دانيال وجَّه كلامه لليهود في العهد القديم، ويوحنا للمسيحيين في العهد الجديد.*

*ويتضمن دانيال 2 أقوالاً عن الممالك التي هي الموضوع الأهم في السفر، فالصنم الذي رآه يمثل المملكة البابلية والمملكة المادية الفارسية والمملكة اليونانية والمملكة السورية (المسماة أحياناً الدولة السلوقية) وبعدها ملكوت المسيح المعبَّر عنه بحجرٍ قُطِع بغير يدين وصار جبلاً كبيراً ملأ الأرض كلها.*

*وفي الأصحاحات التالية يرد ذكر تلك الممالك بأكثر تفصيل، ففي دانيال 7 عبَّر عن الممالك الأربع الأولى بحيوانات، للرابع منها عشرة قرون، ورأى أن قرناً صغيراً (آية 8) أخضع ثلاثة من القرون العشرة، وأن ذلك القرن الصغير القوي حارب القديسين وغلبهم حتى جاء «القديم الأيام» وأعُطي الدين لقديسي العلي، وجاء الوقت فامتلك القديسون المملكة. وتشير القرون العشرة إلى عشرة ملوك من المملكة الرابعة، ويشير القرن الصغير إلى ملكٍ منهم، هو أنطيوخس أبيفانيس الذي ضايق اليهود جداً.*

*ويتضمن الأصحاحان 8، 11 نبوات عن تلك الممالك الأربع التي انقسمت إليها مملكة الإسكندر، وأعمال أنطيوخس أبيفانيس أحد ملوكها (وهو القرن الصغير المذكور في ص 8: 9-11، 23-25) هو موضوع الكلام في ص 11: 21-45.*

*فنبوة دانيال تُلقي نوراً نبوياً على المدة المتوسطة بين سبي بابل ومجيء المسيح، وترينا زوال قوات العالم القديم العظيمة، وقيام ملكوت المسيح الأبدي بعدها.*

*والمسألة المهمة في تفسير نبوة دانيال هي: إلى من يشير الحيوان الرابع المذكور في ص 7؟ وقرونه العشرة؟ والقرون الثلاثة التي قُلعت منها؟ والقرن الصغير الذي طلع بينها؟ قال بعض المفسرين إن الحيوان الرابع يشير إلى المملكة الرومانية، فتكون القرون العشرة عشر ممالك انقسمت إليها تلك المملكة بعد سقوطها. والقرون الثلاثة التي قُلعت منها هي ثلاثٌ من تلك الممالك العشر، والقرن الصغير هو الكنيسة الكاثوليكية. غير أن في هذا الرأي صعوبات وتناقضات كثيرة، ولم تقم أدلة كافية لإثباته، ولذلك رأى مفسرون آخرون رأياً آخر، وهو أن الحيوان الرابع يشير إلى مملكة سوريا اليونانية التي أسسها سلوقس أحد قواد الإسكندر بعد موت الإسكندر وانقسام مملكته، وكانت عاصمتها أنطاكية سوريا. والقرون العشرة تشير إلى عشرة ملوك من تلك المملكة. والقرون الثلاثة التي قُلعت منها هي ثلاثة أشخاص حاولوا أخذ المُلك، والقرن الصغير هو أنطيوخس أبيفانيس الذي عارضهم في ذلك وأخذ الملك منهم. ولأن هذه المسألة شغلت المفسرين كثيراً وكثُرت فيها أبحاثهم، آثرنا أن نتحدث فيها لنبيِّن صحة الرأي الثاني من الرأيين المذكورين آنفاً (أي أن الحيوان الرابع يشير إلى مملكة سوريا اليونانية):*

*(1) مملكة سوريا هي التي أعقبت الممالك الثلاث السابقة والتي أعقبتها المملكة الخامسة. وموقعها في التاريخ يوافق موقع الحيوان الرابع في جملة أوجه: (أ) في الزمان: لأنها أعقبت مملكة الإسكندر (المشار إليها بالحيوان الثالث) وتأسست بعد حروب وخصومات شديدة مدة 11 سنة، وسرعان ما أقامت علاقة شديدة باليهود، خلافاً لمملكة روما التي لم تكن لها علاقة بهم إلا قرب مجيء المسيح، ولا أضرَّت بهم ضرراً عظيماً إلا وقت خراب أورشليم بعد المسيح بنحو سبعين سنة. (ب) في المكان: لأنها تسلطت على ذات الأراضي التي تسلطت عليها الممالك الثلاث السابقة خلافاً للمملكة الرومانية. (ج) في شعوبها: لأنها تألفت من الشعوب التي تألفت منها ممالك بابل ومادي وفارس واليونان. (د) في علاقتها باليهود: لانحصارهم فيها، بخلاف مملكة روما التي كان سلطانها وقتئذ محصوراً في أوروبا، ولم تتداخل في أمور اليهود حتى زمن هيرودس الذي ملك على اليهود بمساعدة روما، وبعد موته استولت روما عليهم.*

*(2) هذا الرأي يجعل علاقة المملكة الرابعة باليهود مطابقة تماماً لما نرى في أحوال الممالك الثلاث السابقة من كثرة تداخلها في أمور اليهود، فإن أهمية تلك الممالك وسبب ذكرها في النبوة هي عظمتها وشدة علاقتها بشعب الله. وكلام الله لدانيال في شأنها هو أن تلك الممالك الأربع العظيمة التي تحيط باليهود وتتسلط عليهم وتهددهم بالدمار والملاشاة وإبادة ديانتهم ستتلاشى، ويقوم مكانها ملكوت المسيح ليملأ كل الأرض. وقد خلفت مملكة مادي وفارس مملكة بابل سياسياً وجغرافياً في علاقتها باليهود، كما خلفت مملكة الإسكندر في آسيا مملكة مادي وفارس سياسياً وجغرافياً في علاقتها باليهود، فنستنتج أن المملكة الرابعة تخلف مملكة الإسكندر سياسياً وجغرافياً في علاقتها باليهود. أما مملكة سوريا فاجتمع فيها كل ذلك، وكانت علاقتها بالممالك السابقة علاقة طبيعية.*

*(3) قيل عن المملكة الرابعة (وهي القرن الصغير) إنه يحاول أن يغير الأوقات والسُنَّة (الشريعة)، أي الأوقات والسنة اليهودية المعهودة عند دانيال. ونسبت أسفار المكابيين تغيير السنة اليهودية إلى أنطيوخس أبيفانيس، وقيل عنه إنه يحارب القديسين ويغلبهم (أي شعب الله، لأن كلمة «قديسين» تُطلق في الكتاب عليهم) وأعمال أنطيوخس في محاربة اليهود ومضايقتهم مشهورة جداً.*

*(4) إذا كانت مملكة المسيح هي الخامسة لا بد من وجود المملكة الرابعة قبلها. أما مملكة المسيح فتأسست عند صعوده إلى يمين الله ليأخذ الملك بدليل: (أ) أن يوحنا المعمدان والمسيح كرزا أن زمان ملكوت الله قد اقترب. ويخبرنا العهد الجديد عن اقتراب ذلك الملكوت وتأسيسه. وقبل موت المسيح بقليل تكلم عن قوة مَلكية أُعطيت له (يو 17: 1، 2 ومت 28: 18) وبعد صعوده شهد كل الرسل أن المسيح صار ملكاً على ملكوته وأُعطي له السلطان رسمياً (أع 2: 33، 36 و10: 36 وأف 1: 20-22 و1بط 3: 22 ويو 3: 35 ومت 11: 27 وفي 2: 9، 10 وعب 1: 3 و12: 2 ورؤ 3: 21 و17: 14). وهذه الشواهد تكفي لتبين أن المسيح استلم الملك عند صعوده إلى السماء،. والخبر الأخير عنه في الإنجيل هو اختفاؤه في سحاب السماء. أما دانيال فرأى بعين النبوة ما كان بعد صعود المسيح فقال «كنت أرى في رؤى الليل وإذا مع سحاب السماء مثل ابن إنسان أتى وجاء إلى قديم الأيام فقرَّبوه أمامه، فأُعطي سلطاناً ومجداً وملكوتاً لتتعبّد له كل الشعوب والأمم والألسنة. سلطانه سلطانٌ أبدي ما لن يزول، وملكوته ما لا ينقرض». والخلاصة أن ملكوت المسيح تأسس بمجيئه الأول إلى الأرض وتجهيزه ما يلزم لذلك، وجلوسه عن يمين الله في الأعالي. ومن ذلك الوقت أخذ السلطان ولا يزال في يده، وسيدوم متسلطاً في الكون تسلطاً مطلقاً إلى نهاية العالم. وبما أن ملكوت المسيح هو المملكة الخامسة في سلسلة الممالك المذكورة آنفاً، وتأسيسه كان عند صعوده، فلابد أن المملكة الرابعة قد سبقت مجيئه الأول. ومما يؤيد ذلك أيضاً ما قيل عن إجراء الدينونة على الحيوان الرابع، أو بالحري القرن الصغير (دا 7: 9-12). فإن تلك الدينونة ليست الدينونة الأخيرة العامة، بل دينونة خاصة على القرن الصغير للحيوان الرابع بسبب تجديفه، أجراها الله قبل مجيء المسيح استعداداً لقيام ملكوته. وذلك واضح من القرينة، لأنه لا توجد إشارة إلى الدينونة العامة مطلقاً، لأن تلك تحدث عند نهاية العالم، وهي تختص بأفراد البشر لا بمملكة واحدة ولا بممالك، ولا يكون بعدها زمان خلافاً لهذه التي كان بعدها زمان (دا 7: 12). تلك يعقبها قصاص الأشرار وإدخال الأبرار إلى الراحة السماوية، أما هذه فيعقبها قتل الحيوان وهلاك جسمه ودفعه لوقيد النار (دا 7: 11) أو كما قيل (في آية 26) «نُزِع عنه سلطانه». وهذا يدل على أن عاقبتها هي إبادة أمة ودمار مملكة أرضية. والديان في الدينونة العامة الأخيرة هو المسيح، بدليل شواهد عديدة قي الكتاب. وأما في هذه فهو «القديم الأيام» (آية 9) أي الله الآب. وخلاصة ما تقدم أن المملكة الرابعة يجب أن تسبق مجيء المسيح الذي ابتدأت فيه المملكة الخامسة، وكان قد جرى قبل مجيئه دينونة مهلكة على الحيوان الرابع، الأمر الذي لم يتم على مملكة روما مطلقاً.*

*(5) تشير النبوتان في ص 8، 11 إلى نفس موضوع النبوة في ص 7 أي أحوال تلك الممالك العظيمة، وأعمال أنطيوخس أبيفانيس الملقَّب بالقرن الصغير (في ص 7، 8) وبأنه محتقر (في ص 11: 21) وهما على الأرجح تشيران إلى نفس الممالك المشار إليها بنبوة التمثال في ص 2 ونبوة الحيوانات في ص 7. وتتشابه أقوالهما عن أنطيوخس أبيفانيس المكني عنه بالقرن الصغير في ص 8  وما قيل عن القرن الصغير في ص 7. وهذا يثبت أن القرن الصغير في ص 7،  8 هو شخص واحد، هو أنطيوخس أبيفانيس.*

*وإذا ثبت أن الحيوان الرابع يشير إلى مملكة سورية اليونانية (المسماة غالباً المملكة السلوقية) ينبغي بيان المقصود بالقرون العشرة للحيوان الرابع، فإنها تشير إلى عشرة ملوك قاموا في تاريخ المملكة الرابعة كما قيل «والقرون العشرة من هذه المملكة هي عشرة ملوك يقومون، ويقوم بعدهم آخر وهو مخالفٌ الأوّلين ويذل ثلاثة ملوك» (دا 7: 24). والقرن الصغير طلع بين القرون العشرة. فليس هو أحدها، بل هو قرنٌ آخر، وهو الحادي عشر (دا 7: 8، 20، 24). والشخص المشار إليه بالقرن الصغير في ص 7، 8 هو نفس الشخص المذكور في 11: 21-45 كما يظهر من اتفاق التعبيرات عنه، ومن مشابهة الأوصاف والأعمال المنسوبة إليه في كل تلك الأصحاحات. فبناءً على هذه الملاحظات نقول إن القرون العشرة هي عشرة من ملوك المملكة الرابعة (أي مملكة سورية) ونبغوا فيها بالتتابع، والملك الصغير هو الملك الحادي عشر.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 مايو 2011)

*19- قامت اعتراضات على أن الحيوان الرابع يشير إلى مملكة سوريا اليونانية. ما هي أشهرها، وما هو الرد عليها؟*

*(1) يقتبسون قول المسيح «متى نظرتم رجسة الخراب التي قال عنها دانيال النبي قائمة في المكان المقدس، ليفهم القارئ» (مت 24: 15 ومر 13: 14 ولو 21: 20) يدل على أن كلام دانيال في المملكة الرابعة نبوة عن تدمير الرومان أورشليم. فكل ما قيل عن الحيوان الرابع والقرن الصغير هو عن مملكة روما والكنيسة البابوية.. فنجيب: صحيح إن تلك العبارات في الأناجيل الثلاثة مقتبسة من دانيال، لكنها غير مأخوذة من كلامه عن الحيوان الرابع، بل من كلام آخر في سفره يشير إلى الرومان وأعمالهم، حيث قيل «ويثبت عهداً مع كثيرين في أسبوع واحد، وفي وسط الأسبوع يبطل الذبيحة والتقدمة، وعلى جناح الأرجاس مُخرَّب» (9: 27). وفي هذا المكان في النسخة السبعينيَّة (التي كانوا يقتبسون منها كثيراً في زمن المسيح) عوضاً عن العبارة الأخيرة «وفي الهيكل» جاءت «رجسة الخراب» وهي نفس العبارة الموجودة في الإنجيل (انظر دا 9: 27 حاشية التوراة بالشواهد). فنرى أن ذلك الاقتباس في الإنجيل في محله تماماً، لأنه مأخوذ من كلام دانيال في أعمال روما، لا في الحيوان الرابع والقرن الصغير. ولا غيره للألفاظ المتشابهة في ذلك (كما في دا 11: 31 و12: 11).*

*(2) يقولون: نحن لا نرى في الإنجيل ما يثبت هذا الرأي، بل نرى في سفر الرؤيا ألفاظاً تشبه ألفاظ دانيال في كلامه عن القرن الصغير تشير إلى المملكة الرومانية، لاسيما إلى الكنيسة البابوية.. فنجيب: لم يرد في الإنجيل ما يشير إلى أن الحيوان الرابع هو مملكة سوريا، والقرن الصفير هو أنطيوخس، لأن تلك النبوة كانت قد تمت ومضت، ولا حاجة إلى ذكرها بعد في الإنجيل، خلافاً للمملكة الخامسة التي تمت النبوات عنها في عصر المسيح، فإن الإنجيل مليء بالإشارات إليها كما رأينا. أما ما بين ألفاظ سفر الرؤيا وألفاظ دانيال من المشابهة فنشأ عما بين مواضيع نبواتهما من المشابهة، لا عن أن النبوتين تشيران إلى شيء واحد. فإن دانيال تنبأ عن عدو للكنيسة اليهودية، وتمت نبوات في أوانها، أي قبل زوال الكنيسة اليهودية. أما يوحنا فتنبأ في الرؤيا عن عدو للكنيسة، ويحتمل أنه استعمل عبارات تشبه عبارات دانيال لما بين صفات العدوين وأعمالهما وطرق مقاومتهما للديانة الحقيقية من المشابهة. والأرجح أنه استعار ألفاظ دانيال نفسها للتعبير عن موضوعه. وهكذا نقول أيضاً في مقارنة أقوال بولس في ذكر «إنسان الخطية» (2تس 2: 3-10) وصفات القرن الصغير في دانيال من المشابهة، فإنها لم تنشأ عن أن أقوالهما تشر بالضرورة إلى شخص واحد، بل عن مشابهة صفات عدو الكنيسة اليهودية أنطيوخس لعدو للكنيسة إنسان الخطية وضد المسيح. والقرن الصغير في العهد القديم، وإن اختص بالكنيسة اليهودية قبل مجيء المسيح، كان في صفاته وأعماله ذا صفة رمزية تشير إلى ضد المسيح وإنسان الخطية في زمان العهد الجديد، ولذلك نعتبره رمزاً لضد المسيح في أزمنة الإنجيل.*

*(3) يقولون إن وصف قوة الحيوان الرابع وعظمته وتسلطه على الآخرين لا يصح إلا على مملكة روما التي كانت قوية وممتدة وشديدة البأس.. فنجيب: نبوة دانيال موجهة إلى الأمة اليهودية وما جاء بها خاص بتاريخ اليهود في المستقبل القريب، أي في مدة نحو 500 سنة منذ نطق بها إلى أن أتى المسيح وأسس ملكوته. وكان المقصود منها تنشيط شعب الله في وسط الممالك الوثنية القوية، وإيضاح سلسلة تلك الممالك لهم، وعلاقتهم بهم كأمة. ولذلك وُصف الحيوان الرابع بأنه هائل وقوي، والقرن الصغير بأنه عامل أعمالاً عظيمة لليهود لا للعالم أجمع. وبهذا الاعتبار يصح وصف الحيوان الرابع على مملكة سوريا، ووصف القرن الصغير على أنطيوخس أبيفانيس، لأنهما ألد أعداء اليهود وأشدهم ضرراً. أما القول إن مملكة سوريا اليونانية (أي الدولة السلوقية) كانت صغيرة وقليلة الاعتبار فغير صحيح، لأنها كانت متسعة وقوية وقاسية وظالمة، حاربت حروباً وسفكت دماءً.*

*20- ما هي براهين أصحاب رأي أن الحيوان الرابع هو مملكة روما الوثنية، وما هي الردود على ذلك؟*

** (1) يقولون إن المملكة الرومانية كانت مملكة عظيمة وواسعة، تدخَّلت في أمور اليهود لأنها كانت آلة في يد الله لإبادة اليهود، ولذلك يصح أن نحسبها الحيوان الرابع.. فنجيب: ليس في سفر دانيال دليل على أنه يتنبأ عن الممالك السياسية القائمة في عصر الإنجيل. وإذا اعتبرنا الحيوان الرابع أنه مملكة روما نؤخر النبوة إلى ما بعد تأسيس ملكوت المسيح بمئات السنين، ويصعب علينا تفسير العشرة القرون والقرن الصغير، إذ لا يوجد عشرة ملوك يمكن أن نحسبهم القرون العشرة، ولا ملك آخر يصح عليه ما قيل عن القرن الصغير. ولذلك التزم أصحاب الرأي الروماني أن يغضوا النظر عن التفسير الإلهي الذي بموجبه تعتبر القرون الصغيرة رمزاً لعشرة ملوك، وكذلك القرن الصغير رمزاً لملك آخر، وجعلوا الإشارة إلى عشر ممالك، لا إلى عشرة ملوك، والقرن الحادي عشر حوَّلوه إلى سلسلة رؤساء كنيسة، وذلك بالرغم من وضوح قول الله إنه ملوك لا ممالك. قال دانيال «والقرون العشرة من هذه المملكة هي عشرة ملوك يقومون، ويقوم بعدهم آخر، وهو مخالفٌ الأوّلِين، ويذل ثلاثة ملوك» (7: 24) وكذلك اعتبار مملكة روما الحيوان الرابع يؤخر المملكة الخامسة عن وقتها حتى يلزم عن ذلك أنها لم تؤسَّس بعد، لأنها تقوم بعد انقراض الرابعة (دا 7: 21-28). وبما أن الكنيسة البابوية لا تزال قائمة، يلزم عن رأيهم أن مملكة المسيح لم تقم بعد (انظر دا 7: 11، 12، 26، 27).*

*(2) يقولون إن وصف القرن الصغير يصح على الكنيسة البابوية تماماً، ولذلك لابد من الإشارة إليها.. فنجيب: يرمز القرن الصغير إلى قوةٍ تقاوم الكنيسة في عصر الإنجيل. ولا صحة للظن أن القرن الصغير يشير إلى الكنيسة البابوية، لأنه برز في تاريخ اليهود من تمَّ فيه كل ذلك الوصف، فلا لزوم أن ننتظر بعد مجيء المسيح من يتم فيه ذلك. وقد كان للكنيسة اليهودية مضطهِد ومقاوِم كما للكنيسة. والنبوات عن الأول في دانيال وعن الثاني في الرؤيا، ولا لزوم أن نوجِّه نبوات دانيال إلى الكنيسة البابوية، فإن القرن الصغير ملك كسائر القرون العشرة وقد طلع وراءها.*

*(3) يقولون إن تأسيس ملكوت المسيح وإعطاءه لقديسي العلي يجب أن يشير إلى الألف السنة، لأننا لا ننتظر إتمام هذا إلا بعد انقراض كنيسة روما.. فنجيب: يعلمنا الكتاب المقدس أن ملكوت المسيح تأسس عند صعوده، وأخذ يمتد منذ ذلك الوقت، ولا يزال يمتد إلى الآن. وعلى ذلك لا تعتبر الألف السنة زمان تأسيس الملكوت، بل وقت امتداده وانتصاره العام. وقبل ذلك الوقت ننتظر حسب نبوات سفر الرؤيا سقوط «ضد المسيح».*

*(4) يقولون إن تأسيس ملكوت المسيح يكون في أيام الملوك المشار إليهم في دا 2: 44 بقوله «وفي أيام هؤلاء الملوك» وإن «هؤلاء الملوك» تشير إلى الممالك العشر المشار إليها بالقرون العشرة في ص 7.. فنجيب: الإشارة في قوله «هؤلاء الملوك» هي إلى الملوك الأربعة المشار إليهم في دانيال 2 وهم ملك بابل، وملك مادي وفارس، وملك اليونان، وملك سوريا. فإن الله بدأ في زمن هؤلاء الملوك بالاستعداد لإقامة ملكوته ويتضح من دانيال 7 أن ملكوت المسيح يقوم بعد إبادة الحيوان الرابع أو بالحري بعد إجراء الدينونة على القرن الصغير. فالمقصود بإقامة ملكوت المسيح في أيام هؤلاء الملوك هو إتمام الاستعداد وتجهيز العالم لمجيء المسيح.*

*21- لماذا نرفض تفسير كلام دانيال عن الحيوان الرابع وعن القرن الصغير أنه يشير إلى المملكة الرومانية؟*

** (1) وصف الحيوان الرابع لا يصدق على المملكة الرومانية، لا باعتبار زمانها ولا مكانها ولا علاقتها بالثلاث الأخرى، لأنها لم تعقب الثالثة منها، ولا سبقت الخامسة لأنها خربت قبل تأسيسها. ولا تألفت من الشعوب التي تألفت منها تلك الثلاث، ولا اضطهدت اليهود إلا بعد مجيء المسيح وتأسيس ملكوته. والكنيسة البابوية لم تضطهِد الكنيسة.*

*(2) وصف الحيوان الرابع أو المملكة المشار إليها به أنها مؤلفة من قطع متنوعة، بعضها من حديد وبعضها من خزف، وبعضها قوي وبعضها قصِم، وأنها منقسمة، لا يصح على المملكة الرومانية التي كانت قوية ثابتة ممتدة ولم تكن مقسومة قبل مجيء المسيح. وقيل أيضاً عن الحيوان الرابع إنه كان مخالفاً لكل الحيوانات التي قبله وهذا يصح على مملكة سوريا تماماً، ولا يمكن تطبيقه على مملكة روما.*

*(3) القول إن القرن الصغير يغيِّر الأوقات والسُنَّة (الشريعة) يفيد أن المحاربة بينه بين قديسي العلي جرت فيما كان اليهود شعب الله، وقبل زوال النظام الموسوي.*

*(4) طلع القرن الصغير بين قرون الحيوان الرابع. وعلى ما نستنتج كان ملكاً سياسياً مثل الملوك العشرة، لأنه لا دليل مطلقاً على أنه رئيس روحي كنائسي لطائفة دينية.*

*(5) ضُرب الحيوان الرابع بسبب خطايا القرن الصغير. قال دانيال «كنت أنظر حينئذ من أجل صوت الكلمات العظيمة التي تكلم بها القرن. كنت أرى إلى أن قُتل الحيوان وهلك جسمه ودُفع لوقيد النار» (دا 7: 11). وحسب الرأي الروماني يلزم أن مملكة روما الوثنية هلكت بسبب خطايا الكنيسة البابوية.*

*(6) المملكة الخامسة أو مملكة المسيح هي الحلقة الأخيرة في سلسلة نبوات دانيال عن الممالك الخمس، فإن حسبنا المملكة الرابعة مملكة روما جعلنا قيامها وسقوطها قبل تأسيس ملكوت المسيح لا بعده، وذلك يخالف الواقع.*

*(7) نبوات دانيال الأربع في ص 2، 7، 8، 11 هي على الأرجح مرادفة بعضها لبعض، أي تشير إلى مواضيع واحدة، بدليل ما في كلامها عن كل جزء بمفرده من المشابهة الكلية. أما الرأي الروماني فيحول ما قيل في ص 7 عن الحيوان الرابع والقرن الصغير إلى موضوع آخر، أي الكنيسة البابوية، مع أنه مكرر في المعنى في ما قيل عن القرن الصغير في ص 8 الذي يقول أصحاب الرأي الروماني إنه يشير إلى أنطيوخس أبيفانيس.*

*(8) التفسير الإلهي للقرون العشرة هي أنها عشره ملوك، والقرن الصغير أنه ملك آخر طلع بينهم. وحسب الرأي الروماني القرون العشرة هي ممالك، والقرن الصغير كنيسة، وهذا تناقض!*

*(9) يستلزم تفسير النبوات حسب الرأي الروماني أن نسلِّم بمبدأ آخر مثبت من الكتاب المقدس، وهو أن «يوم» في النبوات يشير إلى سنة، وعليه فالعبارة «زمن وزمنين ونصف زمان» تشير إلى 1260 سنة، وذلك مستحيل كما سنرى في إجابة السؤال التالي.*

*22- كيف تبرهن خطأ رأي من يقولون إنه اليوم مستعار (في بعض النبوات) لسنة؟*

** (1) حقيقة هذا الرأي:*

*اتَّخذ البعض هذا الرأي مبدأً لتفسير المُدد المذكورة في سفري دانيال والرؤيا، فاعتبروا ال 1260 يوماً بمعنى 1260 سنة. غير أن هذا المبدأ ليس من الأمور المبرهنة، لا من نصوص الكتاب المقدس، ولا من إتمام النبوات التي تمت. وقد سُمي هذا الرأي «رأي اليوم السنوي» وبموجبه يجب ضرب الأزمنة أو السنين والشهور في بعض النبوات في عدد أيامها، ويكون الحاصل هو عدد السنين الحقيقي. وهذا خطأ.*

*(2) الأدلة على بطلانه:*

*(أ) لأنه يخالف العقل، فقد أعطى الله النبوات للبشر في لغتهم، ولولا ذلك لما أمكنهم أن يستفيدوا منها بدون إعلان خاص لتفسير اللغة النبوية. ولا نستثني ما في النبوات من التشبيه والمجاز والكناية من هذا الحكم، لأن الألفاظ المستعملة لذلك مستعملة بمعناها المتعارف عليه، فكلمة «أسد» مستعملة بمعنى أسد و«خروف» بمعنى خروف. وكلمة أسد مثلاً مستعملة للدلالة على ما في المستعار له من صفات الحيوان الموضوعة له، وهذا لا يختص بالنبوات بل عام في الكلام. وفي اللغة العبرانية كلمة «يوم» وكلمة «سنة». فلو أراد الله «سنةً» لاستعمل كلمة سنة وليس كلمة «يوم».*

*(ب) ليس في النبوات ما يسند هذا الرأي. فقال أهله إن الله قصد بذلك أن يجعل كلامه عن الوقت غير مفهوم إلى أن يتم، فأغلق على هذا الجزء من الحق وأخفى مفتاحه.. ورداً على ذلك نقول: (1) لا دليل على أن الله قصد أن يخفي ما يظهر أنه قصد أن يعلنه، فاعتمد على الألغاز لإبهام النبوات وإخفاء معرفة الزمان، وهو يدَّعي أنه يعلنه. فلو قصد هذا الأمر لاكتفى بعدم ذكر الوقت كما فعل كثيراً. فما الغاية من إعلانه الزمان على صورة اللغز أو المعمَّى؟ (2) لو جعل الله اليوم كناية عن سنة لكشفت لنا حوادث قليلة محققة مفتاح السر، وبطل قصد الله في إخفاء الوقت، لأننا بعد أن نجد المفتاح يسهل جداً استعماله، وجدول الضرب بسيط وسهل الاستعمال.*

*(ج) لا يمكن إثباته من إتمام نبوة ما. قال البعض إن ذلك سيتبيَّن من حوادث لم تحدث بعد.. فنجيب: الأمر بالعكس، فالنبوات التي تمت تبرهن أن المقصود باليوم في النبوات هو «يوم».*

*(د) تناقض جميع النبوات التي تمَّت بشأن هذا الرأي، فكل ما ذُكر في الكتاب من إتمام نبوّاته يبين أن الألفاظ الدالة على الوقت في النبوات مستعملة بمعناها الحقيقي المشهور لا على سبيل اللغز. ومن ذلك إنباء الله بواسطة نوح أن الطوفان يكون بعد 120 سنة (تك 6: 3) وتلك المدة كانت 120 سنة حقيقية لا 43200 سنة. وقوله لنوحٍ «لأني بعد سبعة أيام أيضاً أُمطر على الأرض أربعين يوماً وأربعين ليلة» (تك 7: 4). فلو بقي نوح محبوساً في الفلك سبع سنين قبل مجيء الطوفان لكانت تلك بلية شديدة عليه. وقول الله لإبراهيم «نسلك سيكون غريباً في أرض ليست لهم، فيذلّونهم أربع مئة سنة» (تك 15: 13). فهل يصدّق أحد أن تلك المدة كانت 400 × 360 أي 144 ألف سنة. وقوله «وبنوكم يكونون رعاة في القفر أربعين سنة» (عد 14: 33). فهل تاهوا في البرية 14400 سنة؟ قال إشعياء، وفي مدة 65 سنة ينكسر أفرايم حتى لا يكون شعباً» (إش 7: 8) ونرى من التاريخ أن تلك المدة كانت 65 سنة حقيقة لا 23400 سنة، عند نهايتها خربت مملكة إسرائيل على يد شلمنأسر سنة 722 ق م، وأن النبي حسب نهايتها عندما أرسل آسرحدون إلى البلاد قوماً ليسكنوها. وقال أيضاً «في ثلاث سنين كسني الأجير يُهان مجد موآب» (إش 16: 14) ولكن ليس من يحسب هذه المدة 180 سنة. وإذا كانت هذه المدة ثلاث سنوات فقط، لماذا لا تكون الثلاث سنوات ونصف في دا 7: 25 و12: 17 كذلك؟ وقال إرميا «تخدم هذه الشعوب ملك بابل سبعين سنة» (إر 25: 11). وأيضاً «عند تمام سبعين سنة لبابل أتعهدكم وأقيم لكم كلامي الصالح بردّكم إلى هذا الموضع» (إر 29: 10). وفهم دانيال أن المقصود بالسنة هنا معناها الحقيقي المشهور، فلو اعتقد برأي «اليوم السنوي» لحسب أن الرجوع يكون 25200 سنة بعد السبي، وقطع الأمل من بقائه على قيد الحياة إلى ذلك الوقت. ومن هذا القبيل نبوة حزقيال عن سبي وقتي إلى مصر، وهو 40 سنة لا 14400 سنة. ونبوة دانيال عن جنون نبوخذنصر سبعة أزمنة (دا 4: 16، 23، 25، 32). قال أصحاب هذا الرأي إن الزمان والزمانين والنصف الزمان في دا 7: 25 و12: 7 أي ثلاث سنوات ونصف هي بالحقيقة 1260 سنة. فما قولهم في هذه السبعة الأزمنة التي على رأيهم يجب أن تكون 2520 سنة؟ فكما أن السبعة الأزمنة التي هي مدة جنون نبوخذنصر هي سبع سنين اعتيادية، كذلك الثلاثة الأزمنة والنصف التي هي مدة تغيير أنطيوخس الطقوس الموسوية والذبائح التي عبّر عنها بالأوقات والسُنَّة (الشريعة) (دا 7: 25).*

*(هـ) يقول أصحاب هذا الرأي إنه يصدق على أزمنة ضيق صهيون واضطهادها، لا على عصر نجاحها وسعادتها، فاعتبروه في النبوات عن تسلط «ضد المسيح» دون النبوات عن مُلك المسيح الحقيقي. وهو باطل لأن هذا التمييز يجعلنا نحسب اليوم في بعض النبوات يوماً والسنة سنةً، وفي غيرها اليوم سنة والسنة 360 سنة. والحساب الأخير للضيق والعار، والأول للنجاح والمجد! وذلك لما يأتي: (1) لأنه يلزم عنه أن الله قصد أن يكتم عن شعبه مدة ضيقهم الحقيقية بواسطة التلاعب في الكلام، أو بالحري أعلن لهم جزءاً من 360 من الوقت الحقيقي، وهو مما لا يقبله العقل. (2) لأن مُلك «ضد المسيح» بموجبه يكون أطول من ملك المسيح، فمدة ملك عدو المسيح 1260 سنة ومدة ملك المسيح ألف سنة فقط، فيزيد زمن الاضطهاد والضيق والمصائب على زمن السلام والحق والبر والخلاص، وهذا لا يُصدَّق! إن رحمة الله لهذا العالم لا تسمح بذلك، وكلام النبوات يناقضه. قال الرب «لحيظةً تركتُك وبمراحم عظيمة سأجمعك. بفيضان الغضب حجبت وجهي عنك لحظةً، وبإحسانٍ أبدي أرحمك، قال وليّك الرب» (إش 54: 7، 8). فهل نسبة اللحظة إلى الأبد كنسبة 1260 إلى ألف.*

*(3) أدلة أصحاب هذا الرأي والرد عليها:*

*يستند أصحاب هذا الرأي على ما يأتي: *

*(أ) قول الله لبني إسرائيل «بنوكم يكونون رعاة في القفر 40 سنة.. كعدد الأيام التي تجسستم فيها الأرض أربعين يوماً، للسنة يوم. تحملون ذنوبكم أربعين سنة» (عدد 14: 33، 34).. فنجيب: إنه لم يستعمل اليوم هنا بمعنى سنة بل بمعناه الحقيقي. فلو قال إنهم يتيهون 40 يوماً، ورأينا من التاريخ أنهم تاهوا 40 سنة لأمكن إثبات رأيهم من ذلك. ولكن القول هو إن سني تيهانهم تكون بقدر أيام تجسسهم الأرض، لقصاصهم مذكراً لهم على الدوام بخطيتهم. نعم في هذه الآية نبوة حقيقية، وهي قوله «يكونون رعاة في القفر أربعين سنة» وأيضاً «تحملون ذنوبكم أربعين سنة» وبموجب رأيهم كان ينبغي أن مدة تيهانهم تكون 14400 أي 40 × 360 وذلك خلاف الواقع.*

*(ب) قول الله لحزقيال «اتكئ أنت على جنبك اليسار، وضع عليه إثم بيت إسرائيل. على عدد الأيام التي فيها تتكئ عليه تحمل إثمهم. وأنا قد جعلت لك سني إثمهم حسب عدد الأيام 390 يوماً. فتحمل إثم بيت إسرائيل. فإذا تممتها فاتكئ على جنبك اليمين أيضاً، فتحمل إثم بيت يهوذا 40 يوماً. فقد جعلت لك كل يوم عوضاً عن سنة» (حز 4: 4-6). ولكن كلمة «يوم» في هذا القول مستعملة بمعناها الحقيقي لا بمعنى سنة، وكلمة «سنة» مستعملة بمعنى سنة لا بمعنى 360 سنة. صحيح أن اتّكاءه على الجنب الواحد 40 يوماً عبّر عن حملهِ خطاياهم 40 سنة، ولكن اليوم في ذلك ليس سنة بل يشير إلى سنة. فلو قال الله «أربعين يوماً» وقصد أربعين سنة لكان ذلك برهاناً على صدق الرأي.*

*(ج) قول بطرس إن يوماً واحداً عند الرب كألف سنة وألف سنة كيومٍ واحدٍ (2بط 3: 8). فإذا كان في هذه الآية دليل فلسوء الحظ هو أكثر من المطلوب، أي أن اليوم ليس سنة فقط بل ألف سنة، والألف السنة يومٌ واحدٌ. وعليه فالألف السنة التي تنبأ عنها يوحنا في سفر الرؤيا ليست إلا يوماً واحداً فقط. فلا نعلم كيف نتصرف في هذا الأمر؟ هل نضرب الوقت الظاهر في ألف أو نقسمه على ألف لنحصل على الوقت الحقيقي! لأنه من يعلم المقصود بنبوة ما؟ هل هو أن اليوم بمعنى ألف سنة، أو أن الألف السنة بمعنى يوم واحد؟ ولكن الحمد لله أن «الكاف» في هذه الآية تخلّصنا من هذه الصعوبة، لأنها ترينا أن ليس فيها دليل على أن الله يقول يوم ويريد به سنة.*

*(د) قوله «سبعون أسبوعاً قُضيت على شعبك وعلى مدينتك» (دا 9: 24-27). وهو أقوى ما يوردونه لإثبات هذا الرأي.. فنجيب: إن الكلمة الأصلية المترجمة «أسبوعاً» في صيغة المفرد، معناها سبعة، ويصح أن تكون 7 أيام أو 7 سنين. فالجمع المؤنث يستعمل لسبعة أيام، والجمع المذكر المستعمل هنا لا يدل مطلقاً وحده على أسبوع أيام، بل إذا قُصد به ذلك زيدت بعده كلمة «أيام» (كما في دا10: 2، 3). ولا بد بعد ذكر كلمة «سبعة» أن نسأل عن المعدود ما هو؟ فيجب أن ننظر إلى القرينة أو إلى ما كان في بال الكاتب. ففي هذه المسألة هو 70 سنة السبي، وعليه يكون المعنى «سبعين سبعة سنين»، وذلك ليس من قبيل استعمال «يوم» بمعنى سنة.*

*قال جبرائيل الملاك لدانيال «من خروج الأمر لتجديد أورشليم وبنائها، إلى المسيح الرئيس، سبعة أسابيع واثنان وستون أسبوعاً» (دا 9: 25). فمن إصدار ذلك الأمر إلى مجيء المسيح 69 أسبوعاً. ثم يتلو ذلك الأسبوع الأخير تمام السبعين الذي فيه يثبت العهد مع كثيرين (آية 27) وفي وسطه يبطل الذبيحة والتقدمة (بتقديم نفسه الذبيحة الكاملة النهائية). وإذا ضربنا ال 69 أسبوعاً من السنين في سبعة يحصل 483 سنة، وإذا أضفنا إلى ذلك سبعة أي الأسبوع الأخير كان المجموع 490 سنة.*

*ولأجل البحث عن المقصود هنا بالأمر الذي منه تبدأ ال 69 أسبوعاً، أو 483 سنة، نقول: ذكر الكتاب المقدس الأوامر الآتية:*

*1- أمر كورش عز 1: 1-4               ق م 536*

*2- أمر داريوس عز 6: 8                 ق م 519*

*3- أمر أرتحشستا لعزرا (في السنة السابعة من مُلكه) عز 7: 7، 11-26 (457ق م).*

*4- أمر أرتحشستا لنحميا (في السنة العشرين من مُلكه) نح ص 2 (444ق م).*

*والمرجح أن الأمر الثالث من هذه الأربعة هو المشار إليه في دا 9: 25. وإذا أضفنا 457 إلى 26 (وهي المدة من التاريخ المسيحي، الذي يبدأ بعد ميلاد المسيح بأربع سنوات) إلى السنة التي فيها بدأ المسيح خدمته الجهارية وهو ابن 30 سنة، كان المجموع 483 وهو عدد السنين المشار إليها بال 69 أسبوعاً. وفي وسط الأسبوع الأخير، أي بعد شروع المسيح في خدمته الجهارية بنحو ثلاث سنوات، صُلِب وأبطل كل ذبيحة وتقدمة.*

*23- نرجو المزيد من الإيضاح عن «مدة من الزمان» في دانيال 7: 25 و12: 7.*

** الإشارة في هذين الشاهدين هي لمدة واحدة عُبّر عنها في أولهما بزمانٍ وأزمنة ونصف زمان، وفي الثاني بزمان وزمانين ونصفه، وهو الصواب. وسبب الفرق بينهما أن دانيال 7 مكتوب باللغة الكلدانية التي ليس فيها صيغة المثنَّى كالعبرانية، ولذلك قيل «أزمنة» عوضاً عن زمانين. ودانيال 12 مكتوب باللغة العبرانية، فاستعمل فيه المثنى فقيل «زمان وزمانين ونصف». وفي دانيال 11، 12 مدة أخرى قدرها 1290 يوماً. وفي عدد 12 مدة أخرى قدرها 1335 يوماً. وفي دا  8: 14 مدة قدرها 2300 صباح ومساء. وفي دانيال 9: 24 مدة معبَّر عنها بسبعين أسبوعاً. وفي كل تلك المدات المقصود على الأرجح ذكر الزمان بمعناه الحقيقي البسيط، أي ليس مجازياً.*

*والمدة الأولى (المذكورة في دا 7: 25 و12: 7) هي ثلاثة أزمنة ونصف زمان. واللفظة المترجمة هنا بزمان تشير إلى مدة معلومة، أو إلى حصة معينة من الزمان. وبما أن السنة هي المدة التي يصح بالأكثر ذكرها على هذه الصورة، أجمع رأي أغلبية المفسرين على أن العبارة «زمان وزمانين ونصف» تشير إلى ثلاث سنوات ونصف سنة. ومما يؤيد ذلك قرينة الكلام التي جاء فيها ذكر مدة قدر ما 1290 يوماً، أي ثلاث سنوات ونصف سنة (انظر دا 12: 11). وهي تشير إلى زمان تسلط أنطيوخس أبيفانيس على الهيكل اليهودي وتعطيله الذبيحة اليومية، الذي بلغ كما نتعلم من التاريخ ثلاث سنوات ونصف سنة (1مكابيين ا). فإن هذه المدة ذُكرت بالضبط، لأن بين إزالة المحرقة الدائمة على يد أنطيوخس وتطهير الهيكل على يد المكابيين مدة تزيد عن ثلاث سنوات ونصف بمقدار ثلاثين يوماً، فيكون «زمان وزمانين ونصف زمان» عبارة تقريبية لذلك، و1290 يوماً هي عدد أيام تلك المدة تماماً.. والمدة المذكورة في دا 12: 12 وقدرها 1335 يوماً، أي أكثر من المدة المذكورة في دا 12: 11 بخمسة وأربعين يوماً تشير إلى وقت موت أنطيوخس أبيفانيس الذي حدث بعد تطهير الهيكل على يد المكابيين بنحو شهر ونصف.. والمدة المذكورة في دا 8: 14 هي كما يظهر من القرينة مدة اضطهاد أنطيوخس أبيفانيس لليهود من وقت قتل أونياس رئيس الكهنة سنة 171 ق م إلى وقت تطهير الهيكل في شهر ديسمبر سنة 165 ق م.*

*وما قلناه في هذا الموضوع يطابق التفسير الأصحّ لسفر دانيال الذي بموجبه يشير الحيوان الرابع إلى مملكة سوريا اليونانية، والقرن الصغير إلى أنطيوخس أبيفانيس الذي اضطهد اليهود اضطهاداً عنيفاً جداً وشرع في إبطال ديانتهم وإلغاء سُنَّتهم (شريعتهم)، وعظم نفسه ضد العلي.*

*بقي علينا الآن أن ننظر في المدة المذكورة في دا 9: 24 وهي 70 أسبوعاً فنقول: المقصود بالأسابيع هنا أسابيع سنين لا أسابيع أيام، لأن عقل دانيال كان مشغولاً وقتها بمدة السبي التي هي سبعون سنة، فاستجاب الله لطلبته لأجل رجوع اليهود، وكشف له أمراً أعظم من ذلك وهو مقدار المدة قبل مجيء المسيح، وقال «سبعون أسبوعاً قضيت على شعبك» (دا 9: 24). فلو أراد أسابيع أيام لصرح بذلك كما في ص 10: 2، 3 حيث قال في هاتين الآيتين «ثلاثة أسابيع أيام» تمييزاً عن السبعين أسبوعاً من السنين المذكورة قبل ذلك بخمس آيات. فتبين أن المدات المذكورة في سفر دانيال جميعها تُفسَّر بمعنى حقيقي، ولا لزوم لاعتبارها خلاف ذلك *

*24- ما هو المقصود من قول المسيح في متى 24: 14 «ثم يأتي المنتهى»؟*

** قال المسيح: «ويُكرز ببشارة الملكوت هذه في كل المسكونة شهادة لجميع الأمم. ثم يأتي المنتهى» (مت 24: 14). فقال أصحـاب رأي مجيء المسيح قبل الألف السنة إن القصد ببشارة الإنجيل مجرد الشهادة للحق أمام كل الأمم. والآن إذ قد بُشّر بالإنجيل في أماكن كثيرة في العالم اقترب مجيء المنتهى (وهو على زعمهم مجيء المسيح بالجسد ليملك على الأرض).*

*ونجيب على هذا: (أ) التفسير الصحيح لهذا القول هو أن «منتهى» هنا تشير إلى نهاية النظام اليهودي، أي تدمير الرومان أورشليم والهيكل، لا إلى نهاية العالم، وذلك واضح من قول المسيح (بعد كلامه السابق) «لا يمضي هذا الجيل حتى يكون هذا كله» (مت 24: 34). والمقصود بكلمة جيل في هذا الصدد أهل زمانه، وقد جاءت بهذا المعنى في العهد الجديد 42 مرة. أما سابقو الألف السنة فوسعوا معناها، وقالوا إن المقصود بها الأمة اليهودية، وإن معنى العبارة هو أن الأمة اليهودية لا تزول من الأرض حتى يتم كل ما قيل في هذا الأصحاح، وهو غير صحيح. (ب) تشير كلمتا «يكرز» و«شهادة» إلى أكثر من مجرد ذكر اسم المسيح أمام البشر، فإنهما تشيران إلى التبشير بالإنجيل وتعليمه للناس وتفهيمهم إياه وحملهم على قبوله، لأن الكرازة والشهادة مستعملتان في الكتاب لإيضاح الحقائق الدينية التي تبيِّن لنا محبة الله وكيفية الخلاص بالمسيح، كما يتضح من قوله لتلاميذه حين أرسلهم ليكرزوا بالإنجيل للخليقة كلها «تكونون لي شهوداً في أورشليم وفي كل اليهودية والسامرة وإلى أقصى الأرض» (أع 1: 8). وقوله أمام بيلاطس «لهذا قد وُلِدتُ أنا، ولهذا قد أتيت إلى العالم لأشهد للحق» (يو 18: 37).*

*25- ما معنى قول الرسول بطرس في أعمال 3: 21 «أزمنة ردّ كل شيء»؟*

** قال الرسول بطرس «توبوا وارجعوا لتُمحى خطاياكم، لكي تأتي أوقات الفرج من وجه الرب، ويرسل يسوع المسيح المبشَّر به لكم قبلُ، الذي ينبغي أن السماء تقبله إلى أزمنة ردّ كل شيء التي تكلم عنها الله بفم جميع أنبيائه القديسين منذ الدهر» (أع 3: 19-21). فقال أصحاب مذهب سابقي الألف السنة إن قوله «أزمنة ردّ كل شيء» يشير إلى وقت مجيء المسيح بالجسد ليملك على الأرض. وهو غير صحيح بدليل أن «ردّ» تشير إلى إرجاع الأشياء إلى ما كانت عليه. وهذا يشير إما إلى أحوال مملكة داود المجيدة، وهي التي ترمز إلى ملكوت المسيح، أو إلى أحوال جنة عدن الطاهرة المقدسة، والثاني هو الأرجح. لقد تكلم الله بفم جميع أنبيائه القديسين منذ الدهر عن «رد كل شيء» وهو موضوع أعظم نبوات العهد القديم، أي انتصار الإنجيل وفعله العظيم في رد العالم إلى حالة السلام والراحة والقداسة. ولكن هل تقبل السماء يسوع إلى أن تبدأ أزمنة رد كل شيء، أو بالحري إلى أن تنتهي؟ أو هل يأتي المسيح قبل إتمام هذه النبوات أو بعد إتمامها؟ فسابقو الألف السنة اعتقدوا بالأول، وقالوا لا يُرَدّ شيء مطلقاً إلى أن يأتي المسيح ويشرع في ذلك بنفسه. غير أن نبوات العهد القديم تبشرنا بإقامة ملكوت المسيح وتقدم الإنجيل ونجاحه وامتداده وإنارة البشر بواسطته وإرجاعهم إلى الله ومُلك المسيحية على قلوب البشر، وما ينشأ لهم عن ذلك من الفرح والسلام والراحة. وعليه، فقد بدأ تحقيق الأمور التي تكلم عنها الأنبياء، وأشار إليها بطرس بقوله «ردّ كل شيء» منذ صعود المسيح، ولا تزال تتقدم في ذلك، وستستمر تتقدم إلى أن تبلغ الإتمام الكامل. وسيبقى المسيح في السماء إلى أن تتم أزمنة رد كل شيء، وحينئذ يأتي المسيح. ولا يوجد برهان على أنه يأتي ليتمم ذلك الرد.*

*26- اشرح معنى قول الرسول بولس عن إنسان الخطية في 2تسالونيكي 2: 1-8.*

** قال الرسول بولس «ثم نسألكم أيها الإخوة من جهة مجيء ربنا يسوع المسيح واجتماعنا إليه، أن لا تتزعزعوا سريعاً عن ذهنكم، ولا ترتاعوا، لا بروحٍ ولا بكلمة ولا برسالة كأنها منّا، أي أن يوم المسيح قد حضر. لا يخدعنكم أحد على طريقة ما، لأنه لا يأتي إن لم يأتِ الارتداد أولاً، ويُستعلَن إنسان الخطية ابن الهلاك المقاوم والمرتفع على كل ما يُدعى إلهاً أو معبوداً، حتى أنه يجلس في هيكل الله كإله مظهراً نفسه أنه إله. أما تذكرون أني وأنا بعد عندكم كنت أقول لكم هذا؟ والآن تعلمون ما يَحجُز حتى يُستعلَن في وقته. لأن سر الإثم الآن يعمل فقط إلى أن يُرفع من الوسط الذي يَحجُز الآن. وحينئذ سيُستعلَن الأثيم، الذي الرب يبيده بنفخة فمه ويبطله بظهور مجيئه» (2 تس 2: 1-8). ومعنى ذلك على رأي أشهر المفسرين أنه لابد من حدوث أمرين عظيمين قبل مجيء المسيح، وهما الارتداد العظيم، وظهور «إنسان الخطية» أي «ضد المسيح» الذي وصفه الرسول بالتدقيق، وأن أصول الشر كانت حينئذ تعمل فقط، وأنها تكمل متى أتى إنسان الخطية وابن الهلاك الذي كان حينئذ يمنع ظهوره، وهم قد عرفوه. وأن «إنسان الخطية» متى وصل إلى معظم قوته وأشد ضرره، يبطله الرب بظهور مجيئه ويبيده بنفخة فمه. وعلى ذلك قال سابقو الألف السنة إن مجيء المسيح بالجسد ضروري ليبيد ضد المسيح.*

*فنجيب: إن مجيء المسيح المذكور هنا ليبيد إنسان الخطية ليس هو بالضرورة مجيئه الثاني للدينونة، بل يُحتمل أنه يشير إلى مجيئه في إجراء الوسائط اللازمة لإتمام إبادة ضد المسيح، كما جاء في قول المسيح عن مجيئه لخراب أورشليم «فإني الحق أقول لكم، لا تكملون مدن إسرائيل حتى يأتي ابن الإنسان» (مت 10: 23 وإش 13: 6، 9 و19: 1 و30: 27-33 ومي 1: 3-5 ورؤ 3: 3).*

*ويظن بعض المفسرين أن إنسان الخطية شخصٌ شرير جداً يظهر بعد الألف السنة قبيل مجيء المسيح ثانية للدينونة، وأن مجيء المسيح المشار إليه هنا (عندهم) هو مجيئه الأخير ليبيد إنسان الخطية، إذ يكون إنسان الخطية موجوداً فيبيده بنفخة فمه وبظهور مجيئه. وليس في الكتاب ما يثبت هذا الرأي، فهو مجرد ظن.*

*27- ما هو التفسير الأصح لما جاء في سفر الرؤيا 20: 4-10؟*

** الأرجح أن هذه الآيات تشير إلى انتصار الإنجيل الكامل في مدة الألف السنة، وحصار الشيطان في تلك المدة المجيدة، وأن المقصود بالقيامة الأولى قيام المسيحية في العالم.*

*وقد استند أصحاب رأي مجيء المسيح قبل الألف السنة على قول صاحب الرؤيا «ورأيت ملاكاً نازلاً من السماء معه مفتاح الهاوية وسلسلة عظيمة على يده. فقبض على التنين الحية القديمة الذي هو إبليس والشيطان، وقيّدهُ ألف سنة وطرحه في الهاوية وأغلق عليه، وختم عليه لكي لا يُضل الأمم في ما بعد حتى تتم الألف السنة، بعد ذلك لا بد أن يُحَلّ زماناً يسيراً. ورأيت عروشاً فجلسوا عليها وأُعطوا حكماً. ورأيت نفوس الذين قُتلوا من أجل شهادة يسوع ومن أجل كلمة الله، والذين لم يسجدوا للوحش ولا لصورته، ولم يقبلوا السِّمة على جباههم وعلى أيديهم، فعاشوا وملكوا مع المسيح ألف سنة. وأما بقية الأموات فلم تعش حتى تتم الألف السنة. هذه هي القيامة الأولى. مبارك ومقدس من له نصيب في القيامة الأولى. فهؤلاء ليس للموت الثاني سلطان عليهم، بل سيكونون كهنة لله والمسيح، وسيملكون معه الألف السنة» (رؤ 20: 1-6).*

*زعم سابقو الألف السنة أن القيامة المذكورة هنا هي قيامة جسدية، وأن المُلك هو مُلك منظور على الأرض مع المسيح، إذ يأتي بالجسد لهذه الغاية. والحق هو: *

*(1)   هذا القول لا يُثبِت مجيء المسيح قبل الألف السنة إلا إذا فسرناه تفسيراً حرفياً. على أن تفسيره الحرفي مردود بأن يوحنا لم يقُل إنه رأى أجساد القديسين، ولا إنه رآهم قاموا من قبورهم، بل إنه رأى نفوسهم، وذلك لا يثبت قيامة أجسادهم، بل بالعكس ينفيها. *

*(2) هذه الرؤيا توافق تماماً رؤيا فتح الختم الخامس (رؤ 6: 9-11) ففيهما رأى يوحنا نفوساً بشرية هي نفوس شهداء قُتلوا لأجل كلمة الله ولأجل شهادة يسوع. في الأولى رآهم تحت المذبح يقدمون صلواتهم إلى الله لينتقم لدمائهم من مضطهديهم، وأما في الثانية فرأى أن ذلك قد جرى، وانتقم الله لدمائهم. رأى يوحنا أن حق المسيح الذي كان قبلاً في خطر الفشل قد انتصر، وهم غلبوه. وهذا من أشهر الأمور في السفر، أي تعزية القديسين المضطهَدين وتقوية إيمانهم وصبرهم بواسطة رؤى عن المستقبل السعيد الذي أمامهم، لا براحتهم الشخصية في السماء، بل بانتصار ملكوت المسيح الذي لأجله احتملوا العذاب والموت، على رجاء أنهم يشاهدونه ظافراً بعد الجهاد العظيم. وقد أُشير إلى هذا التغيير بذكر نفوسٍ شُوهدت أولاً في تنهُّدات التضرع إلى الله تحت المذبح، ثم على عروشٍ وهي حية مالكة مع المسيح وظافرة بفرحٍٍ بسبب تقييد الشيطان وسقوط الأعداء وتمتع العالم بالسلام والطهارة في مُلك عمانوئيل. فهذا التغيير هو لهم حياة من الموت. ومن المناسب الإشارة إليه بالقيامة. *

*(3) استعمال القيامة بهذا المعنى ورد في إش 26: 14، 19 وحز 37: 10 والرائي يعرف سفري إشعياء وحزقيال جيداً وأخذ منهما كثيراً من إشاراته واستعاراته. *

*(4) التفسير الحرفي يناقض شهادة الكتاب الذي يقول إنه تكون قيامة واحدة فقط عامة شاملة. *

*(5) قيل في آية 6 «مبارك ومقدس من له نصيب في القيامة الأولى. هؤلاء ليس للموت الثاني سلطان عليهم». إذاً القيامة الأولى نجاة من الموت الثاني. وبما أن الموت الثاني مجازي لا يدل على موت الجسد، فنتج طبعاً أن القيامة الأولى مجازية. *

*(6) مما يعضد التفسير المجازي أن الآية واردة في سفر مملوء بالاستعارات التي لا تصح فيها التفسيرات الحرفية. بل في نفس هذا الأصحاح نرى السلسلة العظيمة، والحية القديمة، والختم عليها، والعروش، والموت الثاني، ومعسكر القديسين، والمدينة المحبوبة. فتفسير القيامة الأولى بمعنى روحي لا يناقض روح السِّفر بل يوافقه.*

*وإذا قيل: لا يصح تفسير «قيامة» في هذه العبارة بمعنى روحي، لأن في نفس هذا الأصحاح ذكر قيامة جسدية يجب فهمها حرفياً (آيات 11-15) وإنه لا يُحتمل تفسير لفظةٍ واحدةٍ في أصحاح واحد مرة بمعنى روحي وأخرى بمعنى حرفي.. فنجيب: جاء كثيراً في الكتاب المقدس الكلام المجازي والحرفي معاً، ليس فقط في أصحاح واحد بل في آيةٍ واحدةٍ. فقد جاءت فيه كلمة «ولادة» للدلالة على الولادة الروحية وعلى الولادة الجسدية، وكلمة "موت" للموت الروحي وللموت الجسدي، والكلمات «خبز وماء وزرع وحصاد» الخ بمعنى روحي ومعنى جسدي، وغير ذلك كثير. فلماذا لا يصح أن يُشار بكلمة «قيامة» أحياناً إلى قيامة روحية وأحياناً إلى قيامة جسدية؟*

*فتبين مما تقدم أن أشهر الآيات المعول عليها في البرهان على مجيء المسيح قبل الألف السنة لا تفيد هذا المعنى ولا تثبت هذا الرأي البتة.*

*وفي ختام هذا الفصل دعنا نصلي معاً: «يا يسوع المبارك، كثيراً ما بحث الناس عن مجيئك لتملك على الأرض، فلا تسمح أن ينسوا لزوم ملكك الروحي على قلوبهم. كثيرون يتعبون في الجدل عن ملكك الأرضي هنا في هذا العالم مدة ألف سنة، فأطلب إليك أن تجعل جُلّ قصدي وغاية اجتهادي أن أملِّكك على حياتي لأملك أنا شخصياً معك في السماويات إلى أبد الآبدين. في شفاعة المسيح. آمين».*


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 مايو 2011)

*الفصل التاسع والأربعون*​ *القيامة العامة*​ *1 - ما هو تعليم الكتاب المقدس في القيامة؟*

** هو أن أجساد جميع البشر ستقوم من التراب في اليوم الأخير عند مجيء المسيح ثانيةً، وأن تلك القيامة ستكون إمّا للمجد أو للهوان. وستشترك أجساد الذين ماتوا برجاء الخلاص بالمسيح في الفداء المجيد بواسطة القيامة، وأما الذين ماتوا في خطاياهم تحت حكم الموت الأبدي فستشترك أجسادهم أيضاً في هذا النصيب المخيف. فالقيامة إمّا للحياة وإمّا للدينونة. أما الذين يكونون أحياء عند مجيء المسيح فستتغير أجسادهم إلى كائنات روحية بلا موت ولا قيامة. ومن العبارات التي تثبت هذا الاعتقاد قول المسيح «تأتي ساعة فيها يسمع جميع الذين في القبور صوته، فيخرج الذين فعلوا الصالحات إلى قيامة الحياة، والذين عملوا السيئات إلى قيامة الدينونة» (يو 5: 28، 29 قارن أع 24: 15 و1كو 15: 13-52 وفي 3: 21 و1تس 4: 14-16 ورو 8: 11 وأع 2: 25-34 و13: 34)*

*2- ما هي الأدلة على قيامة المسيح، ما هي العلاقة بين قيامته، وقيامة شعبه؟*

** (انظر فصل 38 س 2).*

*(1)       نبوة المسيح بقيامته (يو 2: 19-21 ولو 9: 31)*

*(2)       شهادة الرسل بذلك صريحاً كشهادة المسيح أيضاً (لو 24: 39 ويو 20: 27 ورو 6: 4، 5 وأف 2: 6 و1كو 15: 17 ورو 8: 11)*

*(3) شهادة جماهير من معاصري المسيح وأهل القرون الأولى بعد العصر الرسولي (انظر فصل 19 س 12).*

*أما علاقة قيامة المسيح بقيامة شعبه فهي مثال وعربون، لأن المسيح فدى الجسد مع النفس (رو 8: 11، 23 و1كو 6: 13-20) ومواعيد الفداء ليست للنفس فقط بل للجسد أيضاً. وبما أن المؤمن متحد بالمسيح في موته كذلك هو بقيامته (1كو 6: 15 و15: 21، 22 و1تس 4: 14) كما أعلن الرسل العلاقة بين قيامة المسيح وقيامة شعبه (1كو 15: 13، 49 وفي 3: 21 و1تس 4: 14 و1يو 3: 2).*

*3- ماذا يعلمنا الكتاب عن جسد القيامة؟*

** (1) إنه يكون روحانياً (1كو 15: 44) مع أنه لا بد أن يبقى على صورة الجسد البشري، لأن المسيح ظهر لتلاميذه بعد القيامة بهيئة بشرية ولم تزل في جسمه علامات تميَّز بها قبل موته. والأرجح أيضاً أن جسد القيامة يشبه الجسد الأرضي، إلا أنه مع تلك المشابهة يمتاز بأنه ممجد بمجد روحاني سماوي.*

*(2) إنه يكون مثل جسد المسيح (في 3: 21). (اقرأ ما قلناه في ارتفاع المسيح في فصل 38 س 4).*

*(3) إنه يكون مجيداً لا يقبل الفساد، منزهاً عن الهوان، خالداً، ذا قوة عظيمة (1كو 15: 42-44، 51-54).*

*(4) إنه يكون كالملائكة في كونه لا يقبل الزواج (مت 22: 30).*

*(5) إنه يتغيَّر فلا يكون بعد لحماً ودماً (1كو 15: 50).*

*أما قولنا إن جسد القيامة يحصل على قوة جديدة، فالمقصود به أن قواهُ تتغير تغيُّراً عظيماً حتى نستطيع بسهولة ما لا نستطيعه في هذه الحياة. فإننا نعلم جيداً ضعفنا هنا ونقص أفعالنا وقلَّة عدد حواسنا وضيق دائرتها، ولكننا لا نعلم ونحن على الأرض كيف يكون ذلك في الآخرة، ولا إلى أي حد تزيد قُوانا. ويُحتمل أننا سنرى كل سمو انتظاراتنا في هذا الأمر أقل من الحقيقة، لأنه لم يظهر بعد ماذا سنكون ولا عرفناه من الاختبار. وربما تكون لنا حواس جديدة وأسمى قدرة على إدراك الأمور الخارجية ومعرفة طبيعتها والابتهاج من عجائبها وجمالها. ولعلنا نصير هناك قادرين على الانتقال بسرعة النور أو الفكر من أول الكون إلى آخره، كما أننا نرى أبعاداً بلا حدود. وليس في هذا مبالغة، لأننا نعلم بالتأكيد أنه لم ترَ عين ولم تسمع أذن ولم يخطر على بال إنسان ما أعدَّه الله للذين يحبونه (1كو 2: 9)*

*وما قلناه في مشابهة أجسادنا المستقبلة بأجسادنا الحاضرة (لو 24: 39 ويو 20: 27 وأع 9: 5) يتضمن أننا لا نعرف أصدقاءنا ومعارفنا فقط في السماء، بل نعرف أيضاً الأنبياء والرسل والمشاهير في كل تاريخ الكنيسة الذين قرأنا أخبارهم ونحن على الأرض. ومما يؤيد هذا الاعتقاد:*

*(1) إن ذلك ممكن، فإن جسد المستقبل هو الجسد الحاضر، فلا مانع أن تلك الوحدة تتضمن وحدة الصفات الظاهرة مع ما تتضمنه من الأمور الأخرى.*

*(2) عرف التلاميذ موسى وإيليا لما ظهرا مع المسيح على جبل التجلي.*

*(3) أننا سنجلس مع إبراهيم وإسحاق ويعقوب في ملكوت السماوات، وهذا يقتضي أننا سنعرفهم، وإذا عرفناهم فلا شك في أننا سنعرف غيرهم أيضاً.*

*(4) وعدنا الله أن كأس سرورنا تمتلئ في السماء. وفرحنا لا يتم إذا قُطعت كل صحبة في السماء بيننا وبين الذين نحبهم على الأرض، فإن الإنسان مخلوق اجتماعي، تميل نفسه إلى الأُلفة. وبما أنه سيبقى إنساناً في السماء فالأرجح أن يبقى ميّالاً للألفة هناك. والله لا يضع هذه الاشتياقات الظاهرة في قلوب شعبه لو لم يقصد أن يشبعها فيما بعد. فإن داود عندما ندب ابنه قال «أنا ذاهب إليه، وأما هو فلا يرجع إليَّ» وهكذا شعرت كل القلوب الحزينة من ذلك اليوم حتى الآن.*

*(5) يعلمنا الكتاب أن الإنسان يحتفظ بجميع قُواه العقلية في الحياة الآتية. والذاكرة هي من أعظم وأهم هذه القوى. فإذا لم نبقَ حاصلين عليها كان ذلك منافياً لصفات الكمال، ولا يبقى للماضي أثر عندنا، فندخل السماء وكأننا مخلوقون من جديد، لا نذكر شيئاً من أفضال فداء المسيح علينا ولا عناية الآب السماوي بنا. فلا بد أن الرب يُبقي ذاكرتنا ويمجدها ويقويها لنسبحه ونحمده.*

*(6) القول إننا نعرف في الحياة الآتية الذين نعرفهم ونحبهم على الأرض هو ما اعتقده جميع البشر، وهو أمر مسلَّم به في الكتاب بعهديه، فإن جميع الآباء قالوا عند موتهم إنهم يذهبون إلى آبائهم، ووعظ الرسل المؤمنين لكي لا يحزنوا على المنتقلين حزن الذين لا رجاء لهم، وأكد لهم أنهم سيتّحدون أيضاً مع جميع الذين يموتون في الرب.*

*4- ما هي العلاقة بين الجسد الذي يُدفن والجسد الذي يقوم؟*

** يجب أن نجاوب سؤالين متميزّين، الأول: هل تعلّم الكتب المقدسة أن جسد القيامة هو ذاته الجسد الذي يوضع في القبر؟ والثاني: بماذا تقوم هذه الوحدة؟*

*(1) ونجيب على السؤال الأول بأن الجسد الذي سنلبسه في القيامة هو بذاته الجسد الذي لنا الآن في هذه الحياة، لأن القيامة هي إعادة حياة ما كان ميتاً وليست إعادة حياة شيء آخر يشبهه في طبيعته. وكل ما قلناه برهاناً على قيامة الجسد يبرهن أن الذي يقوم هو نفس الجسد. والجسد الذي وردت النبوة والوعد بقيامته وتغييره هو جسدنا المائت، جسد تواضعنا الفاسد. وقيامتنا تكون مشابهة لقيامة المسيح الذي قام بجسده الذي صُلب ووُضع في القبر، وفيه قام من الأموات. وإلا فلا تكون قيامته قيامة. وهذه الوحدة هي نفس الأمر الذي برهنه المسيح لتلاميذه المتشككين، فأراهم يديه ورجليه المثقوبة وجنبه المطعون. ومنذ أعلن المسيح ذلك صارت كلمات المؤمنين عند دفن أحدهم «نسلّم هذا الجسد للقبر على رجاء القيامة المباركة».*

*(2) وأما جواب السؤال الثاني فهو أن شروط الوحدة تختلف باختلاف المواد، ويتضح ذلك من أن الوحدة في الجماد (الحجر ونحوه) تتوقَّف على دوام المادة والصورة معاً. فإذا تحول الحجر إلى غبار وذُري فالمادة نفسها تبقى، ولكن الصورة تتغير، ولذلك تزول الوحدة. أما وحدة البزر والنبات فمستقلة تقريباً عن دوام المادة على حجمها الأصلي وصورتها، فإن مادة النبات تزيد أثناء نموه وتتغير صورته. أما الوحدة في المصنوعات البشرية (كالتمثال أو الصورة المرسومة بالزيت) فلا تقوم بمجرد وحدة المادة، فإن ذلك أمر ثانوي، لأن تمثال رمسيس الثاني كان مرة مُخفى في كتلة من الحجر، والجزء الداخلي من تلك الكتلة (الذي صار تمثالاً) لم يكن وهو ضمن الكتلة نفس التمثال، مع أنه كان يحتوي على كل دقيقة من التمثال مخفياً فيه. فلو أمكن أن ترجع إليه الدقائق التي نُحتت منه لبقيت المادة هي هي، ولكن صورة التمثال تضيع. فوحدة التمثال قبل إخراجه، وبعد أن عمل وظهر للعيون تمثالاً، هي ليست في كون المادة، هي بل في الصورة العقلية التي في ذهن الصانع قبل عمله وبعده. وكذلك الوحدة في صورة مصوَّرة بألوان الزيت لا تتوقف على دوام دقائق المادة فيها بدون أدنى تغيير، بل على رسومها وألوانها وهيئتها المنظورة والرسم العقلي الممثَّل فيها. وأما الوحدة في ذوات الحياة فهي أدق وأرفع نوعاً مما سبق، لأن الإنسان هو ذات الطفل الذي وُلد قبل ذلك بسنين ولم يزل هو هو في الشيبة والبلوغ والشيخوخة، ولكن قد تغيرت مادة الجسد تغيراً دائماً حتى أنها ربما تغيرت تماماً كل سبع سنوات ولم يبق في الجسد عند نهاية تلك السنين دقيقة من المادة الأصلية التي كانت فيه عند بدايتها. فإذا عاش إنسان سبعين سنة فكأنه صار عشرة أشخاص، لأن مادة الجسد تغيرت عشر مرات. فالوحدة في ذلك الإنسان قائمة بدون وحدة المادة.*

*وليس القصد من الكلام على أنواع الوحدة المختلفة أن نبين به شيئاً في حقيقة الوحدة القائمة بين أجسادنا عند الموت وفي القيامة، لأن ذلك سر لا يُعرف، ويجب أن نترك هذا الموضوع لأن الكتاب لم يذكره. وإنما القصد بذلك أن نبين إمكانية الوحدة بين أجسادنا الحاضرة والآتية. فإذا قلنا إننا لا نعلم بماذا تقوم تلك الوحدة، فقيامة أجسادنا أمر مؤكد لكنه خارج عن دائرة الاختبار البشري. وما نتعلمه من ذلك أن جسد القيامة يكون جسد الموت نفسه، كما أن جسد الموت هو جسد الولادة عينه.*

*5- بماذا اعترض البعض على إقامة الجسد نفسه بعد الموت؟*

**اعترض البعض بأن ذلك غير معقول، لأن الجسد بعد الموت ينحل إلى عناصره الأصـلية، وربما صار بعد ذلك جزءاً من التراب يدخل في النباتات التي تأكلها الحيوانات، والحيوانات يأكلها البشر، ولذلك تدخل أجساد موتى الناس في أجساد أحيائهم، فلا يمكن أن يرجع كل جسد بدقائقه الأصلية.. فنجيب إن الكتاب المقدس لا يقول إن دقائق الجسد نفسها ترجع في القيامة، بل يقول «الذي تزرعه لست تزرع الجسم الذي سوف يصير، بل حبة مجردة ربما من حنطة أو أحد البواقي. ولكن الله يعطيها جسماً كما أراد. ولكل واحد من البذور جسمه» (1كو 15: 37) على أنه لا بد من علاقة بين الجسدين كما قال الرسول «لأن هذا الفاسد لا بد أن يلبس عدم فساد.. ويُزرع في هوان ويُقام في مجد» (1كو 15: 53، 43) وفي هذا المشكل يجب أن نتجنب التطرُّف من وجهين: الأول: القول بإقامة الدقائق الأصلية دون غيرها. والثاني: القول بعدم وجود علاقة أبداً، أي أن الله سيخلق للنفس جسداً آخر جديداً ليس له علاقة بالأول. وعلى ما يظهر من أقوال بولس، نرى أن العلاقة ليست قائمة في نفس الدقائق المادية، بل في سرٍّ يشبه السر في خروج النبات من بزره، كما قيل: «يا غبي، الذي تزرعه، لا يحيا إن لم يمُت. والذي تزرعه لست تزرع الجسم الذي سوف يصير بل حبة مجردة ربما من حنطةٍ أو أحد البواقي» (1كو 15: 36، 37). فالجسد المزروع عند الموت هو بزرة الجسد المقام عند القيامة حتى يصح القول إن هذا المائت قد لبس عدم موت، وإنه من الجسد العتيق خرج الجسد الجديد.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 مايو 2011)

*الفصل الخمسون*​ *الدينونة الأخيرة ونهاية العالم*​ *1 - هل يُثبت الكتاب المقدس الدينونة الأخيرة، وماذا يعلمنا عنها؟*
** يعلمنا الكتاب أن الله أقام يوماً هو فيه مزمع أن يدين المسكونة بالعدل (أع 17: 31) فإن البشر في هذا العالم تحت سلطان الله الأخلاقي، ولا بد من الحكم على كل شخصٍ بحسب استحقاقه. على أن المفديين بالمسيح يخلصون من حكم الدينونة بحسبان استحقاق المسيح لهم، سواء عاشوا قبل مجيئه أم بعده. ويعلمنا الكتاب عن الدينونة الأخيرة:*

*(1) أنها حادثة منظورة تحدث في وقت معيّن، فإن الأشرار من الملائكة والبشر محفوظون إلى يوم الدين (2بط 2: 4، 9) وهي حادثة مستقبلية (أع 24: 25 وعب 10: 27) تأتي بعد الموت (عب 9: 27) وتسبقها القيامة (يو 5: 29) وهي من جملة الحوادث المعاصـرة لانقضاء العالم كالقيامة ومجيء المسيح مثلاً، وهي جميعاً من الحوادث الحقيقية (يو 5: 28، 29 و2بط 3: 10 و2تس 1: 7، 8).*

*(2) يظهر في ذلك اليوم عدل الله ظهوراً كاملاً، وتُعلن كل أسرار البشر، ويُحكم على كل واحد بحسب أعماله في هذه الحياة، فذلك اليوم هو يوم استعلان دينونة الله العادلة (رو 2: 5، 6 ولو 12: 2، 8، 9 و2كو 5: 10).*

* (3) تتم هذه الدينونة عند مجيء المسيح ثانية، كما يتضح من مثَل زوان الحقل (مت 13: 37-43) ومن النبوات بمجيء المسيح ثانية (مت 25: 31-46 و1كو 4: 5 و2تس 1: 7-10 و2تي 4: 1 وفي 3: 20، 21).*

*(4) المسيح هو الديان فقد قال «الآب لا يدين أحداً، بل قد أعطى كل الدينونة للابن» (يو 5: 22، 23، 27) وقال بطرس إن المسيح هو المعين من الله دياناً للأحياء والأموات (أع 10: 34-43). وقال بولس إن الله قد أقام يوماً هو فيه مزمع أن يدين المسكونة بالعدل برجُلٍ قد عيَّنه إذ أقامه من الأموات (أع 17: 31 و2كو 5: 10)*

*(5) تجري الدينونة على كل الناس والملائكة الأشرار، لأنه يجازي كل واحد بحسب أعماله (رو 2: 6) وكذلك قيل في الملائكة الأشرار إن الله أسلمهم إلى قيود الظلام محفوظين للقضاء (2 بط 2: 4). وعند مجيء المسيح ثانيةً يُطرح الشيطان والملائكة في الهاوية.*

*(6) تتم الدينونة وفقاً لأحكام شريعة الله كما هي معلنة في الضمير وفي الوحي (يو 12: 488 ورو 2: 12). ولا يخلص من حكم شريعة العدل إلا مَن لهم نصيب في نعمة المسيح، الذين كُتبت أسماؤهم في سفر الحياة، لا بسبب استحقاقهم بل لأن برّ المسيح حُسب لهم، وقد اتحدوا بالمسيح بواسطة الإيمان ونالوا فوائد موته هبةً منه (رؤ 20: 12) فإن جميع الذين قبلوه أعطاهم سلطاناً أن يصيروا أولاد الله. فجميع الذين يقبلونه إلهاً ومخلصاً لهم يخلصون، وجميع الذين لا يكرمونه ولا يتكلون عليه يهلكون. وليس سبب الهلاك مخالفتهم لشريعة الله فقط، بل لسبب خطيتهم العظيمة في رفضهم للمسيح، كما قيل «إن كان أحد لا يحب الرب يسوع المسيح فليكن أناثيما» (اكو 16: 22).*

*(7) تتم دينونة كل إنسان بحسب النور الذي وصله «العبد الذي يعلم إرادة سيده ولا يستعد، ولا يفعل بحسب إرادته، فيُضرب كثيراً. ولكن الذي لا يعلم ويفعل ما يستحق ضربات يُضرب قليلاً. فكل من أُعطي كثيراً يُطلب منه كثيرٌ» (لو 12: 47، 48). وقال المسيح إنه تكون لصور وصيدا حالة أكثر احتمالاً في يوم الدين مما لأهل عصره (مت 11: 22) وقال بولس إن الأمم بلا عذر لأنهم لما عرفوا الله لم يمجدوه أو يشكروه كإله (رو 1: 20، 21). وقال إن الذين يخطئون بدون الناموس فبدون الناموس يهلكون، ومن يخطئ في الناموس فبالناموس يُدان (رو 2: 12).*

*(8) في الدينونة يتعين نصيب الأبرار والأشرار تعييناً، يتغير، لأن الحكم يحدد مكانهم الأبدي، وهذا واضح من كلمات المسيح «فيمضي هؤلاء إلى عذاب أبدي والأبرار، إلى حياة أبدية» (مت 25: 46).*

*2- ما هو تعليم الأسفار المقدسة عن انتهاء العالم؟*

** الآيات التالية تشرح هذا:*

*«مِن قِدَمٍ أسَّست الأرض والسماوات هي عمل يديك. هي تبيد وأنت تبقى، وكلها كثوب تبلى. كرداءٍ تغيّرهن فتتغير» (مز 102: 25، 26). «ارفعوا إلى السموات عيونكم وانظروا إلى الأرض من تحت. فإن السموات كالدخان تضمحل، والأرض كالثوب تبلى» (إش 51: 6). «لأني هأنذا خالقٌ سماواتٍ جديدة وأرضاً جديدة، فلا تُذكر الأولى ولا تخطر على بال» (إش 65: 17). «السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول» (لو 21: 33). «لأن انتظار الخليقة يتوقع استعلان أبناء الله، إذ أُخضِعت الخليقة للبُطل، ليس طوعاً، بل من أجل الذي أخضعها على الرجاء. لأن الخليقة نفسها أيضاً ستُعتق من عبودية الفساد إلى حرية مجد أولاد الله » (رو 8: 19-21). «العالم الكائن حينئذ فاض عليه الماء فهلك. وأما السماوات والأرض الكائنة الآن فهي مخزونة بتلك الكلمة عينها، محفوظة للنار إلى يوم الدين وهلاك الناس الفجار. ولكن سيأتي كلصٍ في الليل يوم الرب الذي فيه تزول السموات بضجيج وتنحل العناصـر محترقة، وتحترق الأرض والمصنوعات التي فيها. ولكننا بحسب وعده ننتظر سموات جديدة وأرضاً جديدة يسكن فيها البر» (2بط 3: 6، 7، 10، 13). «ثم رأيت عرشاً عظيماً أبيض والجالس عليه، الذي من وجهه هربت الأرض والسماء، ولم يوجد لهما موضع» (رؤ 20: 11). «ثم رأيت سماءً جديدة وأرضاً جديدة، لأن السماء الأولى والأرض الأولى مضتا، والبحر لا يوجد في ما بعد» (رؤ 21: 1).*

*3- ماذا تعلّمنا آيات الكتاب عن انتهاء العالم؟*

** (1) تنحل السماء والأرض أخيراً، كما يقارن الرسول بطرس بين هلاك العالم بمياه الطوفان والخراب الأخير بواسطة النار (2 بط 3: 6-13). فالهلاك بالطوفان حدث حقيقة، والخراب بالنار سيحدث كذلك. ولنا أدلة كثيرة على أن الأرض كانت في أول أمرها لهيب نار، ورجوعها إلى تلك الحال سهل إذا شاء الله. *

*(2) الخراب الذي تتنبأ به تلك الآيات ليس هو «الملاشاة» لأن احتراق العالم، يلزم أن ينتج ملاشاة المادة، فقد سبق ووصف ذلك بأنه تجديدها (مت 19: 28) ووصفه بأنه رد كل شيء (أع 3: 21) وبالعتق من عبودية الفساد (رو 8: 21) وبسماءٍ جديدة وأرض جديدة (رؤ 21: 1).*

*(3) لا يكون التغيير الذي يحدث في اليوم الأخير في جميع الكون المادي بل في أرضـنا فقط، وفي ما يتعلق بها من العناصر الجوية. وليس من المرجح أن هذا الكون العظيم يزول كله عند الحكم على الجنس البشري الذي يسكن هذه الأرض التي ليست إلا مثل قطرة في بحر أعمال الله. وقد لُعنت الأرض بسبب معصية الإنسان، وهذه اللعنة تزول عندما يتم فداء الإنسان. والخليقة التي أُخضعت للبطل بسبب ذلك العصيان هي أرضنا، وهي الخليقة التي ستُعتق من عبودية الفساد، فإن العالم الذي ضرب بالماء هو نفسه سيخرب بالنار (2 بط 3: 6-13).*

*(4) يُنتِج هذا التغيير إيجاد سماوات جديدة وأرض جديدة. والأغلب أن هذه الأرض الجديدة هي التي ستصير مسكناً للأبرار. على أن ذلك ليس معلناً في الأسفار المقدسة بوضوح. وإذا صارت هذه الأرض المتجددة مسكناً للقديسين وكرسياً لعرش المسيح فلا يُستنتج من ذلك أن القديسين يصيرون محصورين في هذه الحدود الأرضية (يو 14: 2) بل الأرجح أن القديسين سيتمكنون من الذهاب إلى عوالم أخرى ولا يكونون محصورين في مكان واحد (أف 1: 10 وكو 1: 20).*



















*الفصل الحادي والخمسون*​ *السماء وجهنم*​ *1 - ماذا يعلمنا الكتاب المقدس عن الحالة الأخيرة للأبرار؟*

** وصف الكتاب المقدس حالة الأبرار الأخيرة بأوصاف مختلفة منها: الحياة الأبدية (مت 25: 46) والمجد الأبدي (2 كو 4: 17) وراحة (عب 4: 9) والمعرفة الكاملة (1كو 13: 12) والقداسة (رؤ 21: 27) والخدمة (رؤ 22: 3) والعبادة (رؤ 19: 1) ومعاشرة أرواح أبرا ر مُكمَّلين (عب 12: 23) والسكن مع الله (رؤ 21: 3). وهذا يؤكد أن حالة الأبرار الأخيرة هي حياة مقدسة في الاتحاد بالله وأرواح مكمَّلة إلى الأبد (رؤ 3: 12 و22: 15). على أنه لا بد من التفاوت في السعادة والإكرام في السماء بحسب استعداد كل نفس للحياة السماوية وأمانتها للرب في هذه الحياة، كما ذُكر مجازاً أن البعض يكونون على عشر مدن والبعض على خمس (لو 19: 17، 19 و1كو 3: 14، 15) فسينال كل واحد المواهب الخاصة على قدر استعداده لذلك، وبموجب مقاصد الله، فكلها من إنعام الله، وهي متساوية من جهة ومتفاوتة من جهة أخرى. فكل عامل في كرم الرب يأخذ ديناراً من الرحمة واللطف الإلهي، ولكن ليس كل واحد يفرح بديناره كغيره، فالذي يحصل على فرحٍ زائد هو الذي استعمل وسائط النعمة أحسن استعمال وخدم ربه أحسن خدمة.*

*2- هل يعلّمنا الكتاب أن السماء مكانٌ كما أنها حال؟*

** نستنتج أن السماء مكان من أن جسد المسيح البشري هو في السماء، فلا بد أن تكون السماء مكاناً، كما نستنتج ذلك من القول «في بيت أبي منازل كثيرة. أنا أمضي لأُعدّ لكم مكاناً» (يو 14: 2، 3) ومن أن السماء سُميت مدينة ووطناً أفضل أي سماوياً (عب 11: 1، 16) وسماءً جديدة وأرضاً جديدة (رؤ 21: 1).*

*3- بأي شيء تقوم السعادة السماوية؟*

** لا يمكن تصوير السعادة السماوية لأنه لم ترَ عين ولم تسمع أذن ولم يخطر على بال إنسان ما أعده الله للذين يحبونه (اكو 2: 9). ولكننا نعلم أنه: *

*(1) تنشأ سعادة السماء من رؤيتنا لله، وهذا يحوّل النفس إلى صورة الله، ويجعل فيها الحياة الإلهية لتمتلئ بملء الله. ورؤية الله هي في وجه يسوع المسيح الذي فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسدياً، لأن الله قد ظهر في الهيئة كإنسان في المسيح. وهذا ما يبهج النفوس إلى حد لا يبلغه التصور ولا يحتمله البشر على الأرض، فإن بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا صاروا كأمواتٍ عندما رأوا مجد المسيح لحظةً على الجبل المقدس. *

*(2) لا تنشأ سعادة المفديين من استعلان مجد الله فقط، بل من محبته أيضاً، تلك المحبة السرية غير المتغيرة وغير المحدودة التي من أثمارها عمل الفداء. *

*(3) تمتد وتتسع وتزيد قُوى القديسين في السماء، ويخلصون من كل حزن وخطية، وتكون لهم شركة واختلاط بالكائنات السماوية العاقلة والآباء والأنبياء والرسل والشهداء وجميع المفديين، ويتقدمون في المعرفة والخدمة المفيدة، ويتأكدون من حصولهم الدائم على كل خير ممكن. ويكون كل هذا من أسباب سعادتهم.*

*4- ماذا يعلّمنا الكتاب المقدس عن حالة الأشرار الأخيرة؟*

** وصف الكتاب حالة الأشرار الأخيرة ومكان نزولهم بعبارات مجازية مخيفة جداً، منها الذهاب إلى النار الأبدية (مت 25: 41) وبئر الهاوية (رؤ 9: 2) والظلمة الخارجية (مت 8: 12) والعذاب بنار وكبريت (رؤ 14: 10-12) وعذاب أبدي (مت 25: 46) وغضب الله (رو 2: 5) والموت الثاني (رؤ 21: 8) وهلاك أبدي من وجه الرب (2تس 1: 9) ودينونة أبدية (مر 3: 29).*

*ونتعلم من الكتاب أن شقاء الهالكين يقوم بما يأتي:*

*(1)       خسارة كل الخيرات الأرضية.*

*(2)       الابتعاد عن حضرة الله ورضاه.*

*(3)       الرفض الكلي، أو ترك الروح القدس إياهم تركاً أبدياً.*

*(4)       ما ينتج عن ذلك من تسلط الخطية والميول الشريرة عليهم.*

*(5)       توبيخات الضمير.*

*(6)       قطع الرجاء.*

*(7)       المعاشرات الردية.*

*(8)       القصاص العادل، أي إن العذاب في الآخرة ليس مجرد ما ينتج من الخطية، بل يتضمن أيضاً القصاص الذي يطلبه الناموس.*

*(9)       الخلود في هذه الحالة المخيفة.*

*أما القول إن النار المذكورة في الكتاب هي مادية فليس له سند كافٍ، كما أنه لا محل للزعم أن الدود الذي لا يموت هو دود حقيقي. فإن إبليس وملائكته الذين يُعَذَّبون بنيران أبدية (ويشاركهم في عذابهم الذين يموتون في خطاياهم) ليس لهم أجساد مادية لتؤثر فيها النار المادية، فلا بد أن تلك النار مجازية. ومثلما توجد درجات في أمجاد السماء وسعادتها (كما يعلمنا المسيح في مثل الوزنات) كذلك يكون فرق في شقاء الهالكين وعذابهم، لأن البعض يُضربون ضربات قليلة، والبعض يُضربون كثيراً.*














*الفصل الثاني والخمسون*​ *أبدية حال الأبرار والأشرار*​ *1 -  ما هو تعليم الكتاب في دوام حال الأشرار بعد الموت؟*

** لا نهاية لقصاص الأشرار، ولا توبة حقيقية ولا إصلاح في العالم الآتي. وتتضح صحة هذا القول مما يأتي:*

*(1) أعلن المسيح والرسل ذلك، فقيل إن قصاص الأشرار أبدي، وإنه بدون نهاية، وإن في العالم الأخير هوة لا تُعبَر بين الأشرار والأبرار، وإن من الخطايا ما لا يُغفَر، في هذه الحياة ولا في الحياة الآتية. وقيل إن المسيح يجمع الحنطة إلى مخزن وأما التبن فيحرقه بنار لا تُطفأ (لو 3: 17). وقال المسيح إنه خيرٌ للإنسان أن يدخل الحياة أقطع من أن يكون له يدان ويذهب إلى جهنم، حيث الدود لا يموت والنار لا تُطفأ (مر 9: 42-48). وهذه الكلمات تكررت ثلاث مرات في إحدى مواعظ المسيح، وهذا دلالة على قوتها وأهميتها. وبكى المسيح على أورشليم ولكنه لم يرفع عنها الحكم. فكذلك يمكن أن يبكي على آخرة الأشرار غير التائبين ومع ذلك يتركهم لنصيبهم العادل. وجاء أن الديّان سيقول في اليوم الأخير للذين عن يمينه «تعالوا يا مباركي أبي، رِثوا الملكوت المعّد لكم منذ تأسيس العالم» ويقول للذين عن يساره «اذهبوا عني يا ملاعين إلى النار الأبدية» (مت 25: 41). فيمضي هؤلاء إلى عذاب أبدي، والأبرار إلى حياة أبدية (مت 25: 46). وكلمة «أبدية» تصف حال الأبرار والأشرار، ولا بد أن معناها واحد في الموضعين. وقال المسيح «الذي يؤمن بالابن له حياة أبدية، والذي لا يؤمن بالابن لن يرى حياةً، بل يمكث عليه غضب الله» (يو 3: 36). وعلَّم بولس أنه عندما يأتي المسيح يعاقب الأشرار بهلاكٍ أبدي من وجه الرب ومن مجد قوته (2تس 1: 9). وقال الرسول يهوذا إن الملائكة الذين لم يحفظوا رياستهم بل تركوا مسكنهم، حفظهم الله إلى دينونة اليوم العظيم بقيود أبدية تحت الظلام، كما أن سدوم وعمورة جُعلت عبرة لمكابدة عقاب نار أبدية. وقال في المرتدّين إنه حفظ لهم قتام الظلام إلى الأبد (يه 6، 7، 13). وجاء في سفر الرؤيا أن الذين يسجدون للوحش وصورته ويقبلون سمته يُعذَّبون بنار وكبريت أمام الملائكة القديسين وأمام الحمل، ويصعد دخان عذابهم إلى أبد الآبدين، ولا تكون لهم راحة نهاراً وليلاً (رؤ 14: 9-11) وتكررت نفس هذه الكلمات تقريباً في ذلك السفر (رؤ 19: 1-3 و20: 10). *

*(2) اعتقد اليهود في العهد القديم وفي عصر المسيح أن قصاص الأشرار أبدي. ولم ينفِ المسيح ولا الرسل هذا الاعتقاد. وقد وبخوا المعلمين الكذبة في عصرهم على تعاليم الضلال في أمور كثيرة، ولكنهم لم يُهاجموا اعتقادهم في هذا الشأن، ولا علّموا شيئاً مضاداً له.*

*(3) لا يُثبت الكتاب إلا هذا القول، ومن ذلك قول الرسول إن قصد الله هو أن يجمع في المسيح (أو أن «يصالح لنفسه» كما في كو 1: 20) كل شيء، أي ما في السموات وما على الأرض (أف 1: 10). فالسؤال هنا: من هم، أو ما هو الكل الذي سيتصالح مع الله؟ والإجابة: لا يمكن أن يكون معنى «كل شيء» كل العالمين، حيّها وجمادها كالشمس والقمر والنجوم، لأنها ليست قابلة للمصالحة مع الله. ولهذا السبب عينه لا يمكن أن يُقصد بها كل الحيوان. ولا يمكن أن يُقصد بها كل الخلائق العاقلة، لأن منهم الملائكة الأطهار، وهم لا يحتاجون إلى مصالحة. ولا يمكن أن يُقصد بها كل الخلائق العاقلة الساقطة، لأن المسيح لم يأت ليفتدي الملائكة الساقطين (عب 2: 16). ولا يُقصد بها جميع البشر، لأن الكتاب يعلّم أن ليس كل البشر يتصالحون مع الله، ولا يمكن أن يناقض الكتاب نفسه. فمعنى «كل شيء» إذاً هو ما كان الكلام عليه في القرينة، أي «كل شعب الله وجميع المفديين». ويستند أيضاً على قول الرسول «فإذاً كما بخطية واحد صار الحكم إلى جميع الناس للدينونة، هكذا ببرٍ واحدٍ صارت الهبة إلى جميع الناس لتبرير الحياة» (رو 5: 18). فقالوا إن معنى هذا هو: كما أن جميع الناس يُدانون بمعصية آدم كذلك جميع الناس يتبررون ببر المسيح. وهكذا فسروا قوله «كما في آدم يموت الجميع هكذا في المسيح سيُحيا الجميع» (1كو 15: 22).*

*وللرد نقول: لا بد من تقييد معنى «جميع» في هاتين الآيتين، فإن جميع الذين يموتون هم الذين في آدم، وجميع الذين يحيون هم الذين في المسيح. وأما أصحاب مذهب الخلاص العام فيطلقون كلمة «جميع» على كل البشر أو جميع الخلائق الساقطة، ويزعمون أنهم يفعلون ذلك وفقاً لروح الكتاب وجرياً على سنن أصحاب الرأي المستقيم. ولكن الكتاب لا يعلّمنا أن كل البشر وكل الملائكة الساقطين يخلصون. فقول الرسول إن المسيح «ينبغي أن يملك حتى يضع جميع الأعداء تحت قدميه» (1كو 15: 25) معناه أنه ينبغي أن يملك حتى يُجري حكمه على كل الشياطين وكل الأشرار. وكذلك قوله إن الله يريد أن جميع البشر يخلصون (1تي 2: 4) فإذا كانت كلمة «يريد» هنا تعني «يقصد» فهذه الآية تعلّم أن جميع البشر يخلصون أخيراً. ولكن إذا كان معناها هنا «يُسرّ» (كما في مت 27: 43) فهي تعلّم ما يعلّمه الكتاب في مواضع أخرى، وهو أن الله محبة، وأنه لا يُسرّ بموت الخاطئ.*

*(4) شهادة الآيات التي فيها هذا التعليم تلميحاً لا تصريحاً، والتي ورد فيها أن ليس في الدهر الآتي توبة ولا غفران ولا تغيير حال. فقد ورد هذا في مثل «الغني ولعازر» الذي علّم استحالة العبور من جهنم إلى السماء. وكذلك نتعلم أن الذين يموتون في الخطية يبقون خطاة إلى الأبد. وقال المسيح إنه خير للإنسان لو لم يولد من أن يُعثِر أحد الصغار المؤمنين. وهذا القول برهان قاطع على نفي اعتقاد الخلاص العام، لأنه إذا كان الإنسان بعد مدة عذاب قصيرة يدخل إلى سعادة أبدية، فالولادة الجسدية تكون ذات بركة عظيمة لا توصف!*

*(5) اتفاق إيمان الكنيسة في كل القرون، ولا يمكن أن يتم هذا الاتفاق بغير سندٍ من الكتاب، فإن الإنسان الطبيعي يرفض هذا التعليم، ولكن الكنيسة اعتقدت به لأنه تعليم كتابي. وهكذا فعلت الكنيسة مع تعليم التثليث ولاهوت المسيح وأقنومية الروح القدس، فقد بَنَت هذه التعاليم على سلطان الكتاب المقدس وحده.*

*ولا يلزم عن هذا البرهان أن الكنيسة معصومة، ولا أن أساس الإيمان هو سلطان الكنيسة، وإنما يلزم عنه أنه لا بد أن يكون تعليم الكتاب الواضح البسيط الذي يفهمه جمهور الذين يدرسون من ذوي العقول السليمة هو الحَكَم الأخير في كل تعليم.*

*2- بماذا اعترض البعض على أبدية حال الأشرار، وما هو الرد عليهم؟*

** قال البعض إن الكلمات العبرية واليونانية التي تحدثت عن دوام قصاص الأشرار لا تفيد بالضرورة أن ذلك القصاص بلا نهاية. وللرد على هذا نقول إن هذا غير صحيح، لأن تلك الكلمات اليونانية تعني أبدية حال الأشرار، فإن الكلمتين العبرية واليونانية المترجمتين «أبدي» يُراد بهما مدة لا آخر لها. فمتى وُصف بهما ما هو زائل (كالجبال) فهما تعنيان ما ليس له حد معروف. ومتى وُصف بهما ما هو في طبيعته غير قابل للفناء أو ما أُعلن عدم انتهاء وجوده (كالنفس البشرية) أو ما ليس لنا أن نعيّن له حداً لأسباب أخرى (مثل سعادة القديسين الأبدية) يجب أن نأخذهما بمعناهما الحرفي. فإذا قال أحد إن كلمة «أبدي» تعني مدة محدودة لاستعمالها بهذا المعنى في بعض القرائن، فواضح أن هذا الاستدلال ضعيف وساقط. وإذا كان الكتاب يقول إن عذاب الهالكين يبقى إلى الأبد، فواضحٌ أنه يقتضي أن نعتبر هذا العذاب أبدياً، ما لم يتبرهن أن نفس الإنسان ليست خالدة، وأن الكتاب يعلِّم في مواضع أخرى أن ذلك العذاب سينتهي يوماً. ولكن لم يبرهن أحدٌ أن سعادة الأبرار تنتهي بعد مدة، لأن كلمة «أبدي» استُعملت أحياناً لما لا يبقى إلى الأبد.*

*وقد علّمنا المسيح أن عقاب الأشرار أبدي بنفس المعنى الذي به سعادة القديسين أبدية. وعلى فرض أن كلمة «أبدي» تحتمل المعنيين، فقد قال الكتاب إن الدود لا يموت والنار لا تُطفأ وهذا يؤيد أن كلمة «أبدي» تعني «ما لا نهاية له». وكل العبارات المستعملة لبيان دوام خلاص المؤمنين وبقاء مملكة المسيح إلى الأبد تعني أيضاً دوام العقاب الذي سيصيب الأشرار. فإذا لم يكن هذا التعليم واضحاً في الكتاب فيستحيل توضيحه بلغة بشرية.*

*ويتضح ضعف القول إن ألفاظ التعبير لا تفيد أبدية حال الأشرار من مراجعة كيفية استعمال تلك الألفاظ في الأسفار المقدسة، ونقتصر على ثلاثة منها: *

*(1) في ست عبارات في الكتاب قيل إن قصاص الأشرار هو «إلى الأبد» أو «إلى أبد الآبدين» (مر 3: 29 و2بط 2: 17 ويه 13 ورؤ 14: 11 و19: 3 و20: 10) ولا شك أن المعنى المقصود في هذه الألفاظ في اللغة اليونانية هو «ما لا نهاية له» كما يتضح من استعمال عبارة «إلى أبد الآبدين» 21 مرة في العهد الجديد، تشير 17 منها إلى الله والمسيح أو ما يتعلق بهما، ككمالاتهما ومجدهما وسلطانهما وما شابه ذلك (غل 1: 5 وأف 3: 21 وفي 4: 20 و1تي 1: 17 و2تي 4: 18 وعب 13: 21 و1بط 4: 11 و5: 11 ورؤ 1: 6، 18 و4: 9، 10 و5: 13 و7: 12 و10: 6 و11:15 و15: 7) وتشير واحدة منها فقط إلى سعادة الأبرار (رؤ 22: 5). وثلاثٌ إلى قصاص الأشرار (رؤ 14: 11 و19: 3 و20: 10). وكذلك استعمال تعبير «إلى الأبد» في العهد الجديد 34 مرة تشير 17 منها إلى الله والمسيح والروح القدس (لو 1: 33 ويو 8: 35 و12: 34 و14: 16 ورو 1: 25 و9: 5 و11: 36 و16: 27 و2كو 11: 31 وعب 5: 6 و6: 20 و7: 17، 21، 28 و13: 8 و1بط 1: 25 و2بط 3: 18). وفي 9 منها إلى سعادة الأبرار (يو 5: 24 و6: 58 و8: 51، 52 و10: 28 و11: 26 و2كو 9:9 و1يو 2: 17). وتشير ثلاثة منها إلى أحوال الأشرار (مر 3: 29 و2بط 2: 17 ويه 13) وخمسٌ منها إلى أمور أخرى تعبّر عما لا نهاية له (مت 21: 19 ومر 11: 14 ويو 13: 8 و1كو 8: 13 و2يو 2).*

* والكلام في مر 3: 29 جاء بطريقة سلبية يفيد المعنى المطلق بأقوى عبارة، كما قيل «من جدّف على الروح القدس فليس له مغفرة إلى الأبد، بل هو مستوجب دينونة أبدية» (قُرئ في بعض النسخ «مجرم بخطية أبدية» بدل «مستوجب دينونة أبدية»). ولكن معنى لفظة «أبدية» هو هو في كلا الحالين. *

*(2) في ست عبارات قيل إن ذلك القصاص «أبدي» (مت 18: 8 و25: 41، 46 ومر 3: 29 و2تس 1: 9 ويه 6). ولا شك أن الإشارة في العبارة «الحياة الأبدية» أو «الهلاك الأبدي» أو «القصاص الأبدي» هي إلى «ما لا نهاية له» كما يتضح من استعمال لفظة أبدي نحو 66 مرة في العهد الجديد تشير 51 منها إلى حياة الأبرار وغبطتهم (مت 19: 16، 29 و25: 46 ومر 10: 17، 30 ولو 10: 25 و16: 9 و18:18، 30 ويو 3: 15، 16، 36 و4: 14، 36 و5: 24، 39 و6: 27، 40، 47، 54، 68 و10: 28 و12: 25، 50 و17: 2، 3 وأعمال 13: 26، 48 ورو 2: 7 و5: 21 و6: 22، 23 و2كو 4: 17 وغل 6: 8 و2تس 2: 16 و1تي 1: 16 و6: 12 و2تي 2: 10 وتي 1: 2 و3: 7 وعب 5: 9 و9: 12، 15 و1بط 5: 10 و2بط 1: 11 و1يو 2: 25 و3: 15 و5: 11، 13، 20 ويه 21).*

*وتشير ست منها إلى قصاص الأشرار (مت 18: 8 و25: 41، 46 ومر 3: 29 و2تس 1: 9 ويه 6). وتشير سبع منها إلى أمور أخرى تعبر عن أبديتها (2كو 4: 18 و5: 1 وعب 6: 2 و9: 14 و13: 20 و1يو 1: 2 ورؤ 14: 6) ومما يستحق الالتفات أنه في آية واحدة (مت 25: 46)  استُعملت هذه العبارة مرتين، الأولى تشير إلى عذاب الأشرار، والثانية إلى حياة الأبرار.*

*فإذا قلنا إن المقصود هو أن حياة الأبرار بلا نهاية، فيكون المقصود من الإشارة فيها إلى عذاب الأشرار أنه أيضاً بلا نهاية. والكلمة اليونانية المستعملة في يهوذا 6 والمترجمة «أبدية» هي كلمة نادرة الاستعمال في العهد الجديد، وتُرجمت في مرة أخرى في الإنجيل للإشارة إلى قدرة الله ولاهوته باستعمال كلمة «السرمدية» (رو 1: 20). وفي عبارات أخرى نجدها تعني «أبدي» ومن أمثلتها النار التي لا تُطفأ (مر 9: 43، 48) وأيضاً «لن يرى حياة بل يمكث عليه غضب الله» (يو 3: 36).*

*(3) قيل كثيراً في الكتاب إن الأشرار لا يرثون ملكوت الله (1كو 6: 9، 10 وغل 5: 19-21 ورؤ 21: 27). وقيل أيضاً إن حال الأشرار لا يتغير، كما في مثل الغني ولعازر (لو 16). وأن لا رجاء للهالكين «كان خيراً لذلك الرجل لو لم يولد» (مت 26: 24 وقارن عب 10: 26، 27). ومثل ذلك غلق الباب (مت 25: 10) وطرح العبد البطال إلى الظلمة الخارجية (مت 25: 33) والأمر للأشرار بالذهاب عن المسيح (لو 13: 27) وانفصال الخراف عن الجداء (مت 25: 33) والزوان عن الحنطة (مت 13: 30) والسمك الجيد عن الرديء (مت 13: 48) والأشرار عن الأبرار (مت 13: 49، 50) وطلب كثيرين الدخول وعدم مقدرتهم (لو 13: 24). وليس في كل ذلك أدنى تلميح إلى أن ذلك الانفصال مؤقت، فقد قصد الروح القدس به أن يعبّر عن أبدية حال الهالكين.*

*3- ما هي الاعتراضات على هذا التعليم باعتبار عدل الله وصلاحه؟*

** (1) الاعتراض الأول: إنه لا يتناسب مع عدل الله أن يضع قصاصاً غير محدود على الإنسان.. وللرد على ذلك نقول: (أ) نحن لسنا أهلاً لأن نحدد القصاص الذي تستحقه الخطية، فنحن لا ندرك جرمها الذاتي، ولا شرف من أخطأنا إليه، ولا مقدار امتداد الشر الذي ينتج عنها. والهدف من القصاص هو المجازاة بحسب العدل، والله وحده يعلم ما هو ضروري لذلك. فيكون القصاص الذي يحدده للخطية هو المقياس الوحيد العادل الذي يدل على استحقاقها وعظم رداءتها. (ب) إذا كان لا يوافق عدل الله أن يهلك البشر بسبب خطاياهم، لا يكون الفداء ناتجاً عن النعمة أو الرحمة المطلقة، لأن الخلاص من قصاص غير عادل هو عين العدل وليس فيه صفة النعمة. وكذلك يكون خلاص الله لنا بفداء ابنه لا من قصاص عادل بل من الظلم المفرط. على أن أوضح تعليم في الكتاب هو أن تدبير الفداء بموت المسيح لأجل خلاص الخطاة دليل عظيم على محبة الله التي تفوق العقول، وعلى رحمته للذين وقعوا تحت دينونة عادلة. ولكن إذا كان العدل يقتضي أن جميع البشر يخلصون كان الخلاص من قبيل العدل، ووجب أن تتوقَّف كل ترانيم الشكر والتسبيح من المفديين في السماء وعلى الأرض. (ج) الخطية شر غير محدود لأنها ضد الله غير المحدود في شرفه وعدله وصلاحه، ولذلك تستحق قصاصاً لا نقدر نحن بحكمتنا المحدودة أن نحدده، فيجب أن نترك ذلك إلى حكمة الله. فإذا كان شر خطية واحدة (ولو كانت أصغر خطية) يبقى إلى الأبد، فذلك الشر هو غير محدود ولو ظهر صغيراً جدا بالنسبة إلى خطايا أخرى، أو بالنسبة إلى مجموع كل الخطايا المرتكبة. ولما كان شر الخطية غير محدود فإننا لا نستطيع أن نضع حداً لكراهتها أو للشر الذي ينتج عنها.*

*ونذكر في هذا المقام ثلاثة أمور: (أ) الخطية في طبيعتها هي الابتعاد والانفصال عن الله، والله هو ينبوع كل سعادة وقداسة، فالانفصال عنه هو ضد كل خير. (ب) هذا الانفصال لا نهاية له، وينتج من ذلك أن الخطأ والشقاء بلا نهاية إلا بشفاعة المسيح الفائقة الطبيعة التي لا يستحقها إنسان، كما قلنا في أمر الفداء. (ج) اهتمام العالم هو موت، والانحطاط والشقاء مرتبطان دائماً بالخطية. فما دام البشر خطائون فلا بد أن يكونوا ساقطين أشقياء، وهذه شريعة أخلاقية لا تتغير. وإذا كان البشر لا ينتظرون أن الله يقلب نواميس الطبيعة ليخلصهم من نتيجة تعدي تلك الشرائع، فلماذا ينتظرون أنه يغير النواميس الأخلاقية، وهي الأثبت؟*

*تعلمنا دينونة الملائكة الساقطين أن عملاً واحداً ضد الله هو مميت، سواء قلنا إن كل عذاباتهم الماضية والمستقبلة إلى الأبد هي قصاص ذلك الديان الواحد، أم إنها نتيجة لازمة عن الحالة التي أوصلهم إليها ذلك العصيان الواحد.*

*(2) الاعتراض الثاني: إن قصاص الأشرار الأبدي لا يتفق مع صلاح الله، فليس مناسباً أن يترك الله أحداً من خلائقه مديناً إلى الأبد.. وللرد على ذلك نقول: (أ) يستحيل أن يرتكب الله خطأً صغيراً كان أم كبيراً. فإذا كان الله قد سمح أن يستمر هذا المقدار العظيم من الخطية والشقاء الذي نشاهده في العالم من سقوط آدم إلى هذا الوقت، فكيف نقول إنه لا يوافق صلاحه أن يتركهما في الوجود إلى الأبد؟ ومن أين نعلم أن الأسباب التي جعلت الله يسمح لأولاده أن يكونوا خطاة وأشقياء لألوف السنين لا تجعله يسمح أن يبقي بعضاً منهم في حال الدينونة والشقاء إلى الأبد، بعد أن عصوا عليه عمداً بكل عناد، فأهانوا سلطانه ورفضوا رحمته. (ب) سيكون عدد الهالكين أخيراً قليلاً جداً بالنسبة إلى عدد الخالصين. وعندما يحيط جمهور المفديين الذي لا يُحصى بالمسيح فاديهم، سيتمجّد لأنه المخلّص الذي رفع خطايا العالم. أما عقاب الهالكين فسببه أنهم رفضوا الرحمة وأصروا على إهانة سلطانه، فلا مكان لهم في سمائه. (ج) كان المسيح معادلاً لله، ولكنه وُجد في الهيئة كإنسان، ووضع نفسه حتى الموت موت الصليب من أجل خلاصنا. فما هو العقاب الذي يستحقه من رفضه وأهانه؟*

*إن الملجأ العظيم لنا في هذا المشكل المخيف ليس محبة الله وصلاحه فقط بل عدله أيضاً، لأننا نعرف أن كل أحكامه بالحق والعدل. ولو صحَّ أن القصاص الأبدي ظُلم، فأول من يقاوم ذلك هو الله نفسه، لأنه العادل الكامل. ونتحقق كذلك أن الخالق القدير والأب الرحيم يعامل جميع خلائقه بكل ما يليق به من الرحمة والحنو. غير أن الله لا ينكر نفسه، ولا يغير أقواله الصريحة، ولا يناقض أحكامه الثابتة.*

*4- هل يجب على الكارز بالإنجيل أن يعظ عن أبدية قصاص الأشرار؟*

** شك البعض في منفعة ذلك، لأن الوعظ به ينفر الناس من الله، فيصح السكوت عنه في المنبر.. وللرد نقول: إذا كان هذا التعليم صحيحاً ومُعلناً صريحاً في الكتاب ومهماً جداً للبشر، فلا يجوز للكارز بالحق الإلهي الكامل أن يتركه خوفاً من النتيجة. بل عليه أن يعظ بكل مشورة الله، ويترك النتائج لله، كما قيل «وتتكلم معهم بكلامي إن سمعوا وإن امتنعوا» (حز 2: 7 قارن بذلك ص 3: 10، 11، 18، 19). فالكرازة التي تهمل الإنذار بخطر الهلاك الأبدي تحط من شأن قداسة الله، التي يبرهنها القصاص الأبدي، وتحط من شأن عمل الفداء الذي كان ضرورياً لخلاص البشر من ذلك القصاص. وهذه الكرازة الناقصة تحرم الشعب من معرفة كمال إرادة الله، وحُكمه على الخطية واستحقاقها. وكثيراً ما ابتدأ الارتداد عن الإيمان بالإنجيل برفض قبول الإنذار بالهلاك الأبدي. ولولا خطر القصاص الأبدي وهول الهلاك العظيم لما كان هناك لزوم لموت المسيح وتقديم تلك الكفارة غير المحدودة.*

*فلنعظ منذرين الناس بالقصاص الأبدي، راجين أن يؤثر ذلك في قلوب البعض لإيقاظهم وتنبيههم من خطر تأخير التوبة وتأخير نوال المصالحة مع الله بالمسيح، كما قال «يا أحبائي، لا تخافوا من الذين يقتلون الجسد وبعد ذلك ليس لهم ما يفعلون أكثر. بل أريكم ممن تخافون: خافوا من الذي بعد ما يقتل له سلطان أن يُلقى في جهنم. نعم أقول لكم من هذا خافوا» (لو 12: 4، 5).*

*على أن هذه الكرازة يجب أن تكون بشعور المحبة والوداعة والغيرة القلبية على إيقاظ البشر ليعرفوا أنهم خطاة غير تائبين. ولا يلزم أن يكثُر ذكر القصاص الأبدي في الكرازة، بل ينبغي أن يأخذ مقامه اللائق، فلا يتأخر الكارز عن إيضاحه، ولا يلزم السكوت عنه. قال بولس الرسول «متذكرين أني ثلاث سنين ليلاً ونهاراً لم أفتر عن أن أنذر بدموعٍ كل واحد» (أع 20: 31 قارن بهذا 2كو 2: 14-17 و5: 11 و1تي 4: 16).*

*5- ما هو تعليم الكتاب من جهة حال الأبرار السماوية؟*

** أعلن الكتاب أبدية تلك الحال بغاية الوضوح (قارن الشواهد في إجابة السؤال الثاني من هذا الفصل) فقيل «والأبرار إلى حياة أبدية» (مت 25: 46) و«لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية» (يو 3: 15، 16، 36 و4: 14، 36). و«من يسمع كلامي ويؤمن بالذي أرسلني فله حياة أبدية، ولا يأتي إلى دينونة، بل قد انتقل من الموت إلى الحياة» (يو 5: 24). و«لأن هذه هي مشيئة الذي أرسلني أن كل من يرى الابن ويؤمن به تكون له حياة أبدية» (يو 6: 40، 47، 51، 54، 58، 68). و«أنا أعطيها حياة أبدية، ولن تهلك إلى الأبد، ولا يخطفها أحد من يدي» (يو 10: 28) و«كل من كان حياً وآمن بي فلن يموت إلى الأبد» (يو 11: 26 و12: 25، 50) و«إذ أعطيته سلطاناً على كل الجسد ليعطي حياة أبدية لكل من أعطيته» (يو 17: 2) و«آمن جميع الذي كانوا معينين للحياة الأبدية» (أع 13: 48). و«حتى كما ملكت الخطية في الموت هكذا تملك النعمة بالبر للحياة الأبدية بيسوع المسيح ربنا» (رو 5: 21) و«لأن أجرة الخطية هي موت، وأما هبة الله فهي حياة أبدية بالمسيح يسوع ربنا» (رو 6: 23). و«لأن من يزرع لجسده فمن الجسد يحصد فساداً، ومن يزرع للروح فمن الروح يحصد حياة أبدية» (غل 6: 8). و«الخلاص الذي في المسيح مع مجد أبدي» (2تي 2: 10). و«إذ كمل صار لجميع الذين يطيعونه سبب خلاص أبدي» (عب 5: 9). و«دخل مرة واحدة إلى الأقداس فوجد فداءً أبدياً» (عب 9: 12، 25) و«إله كل نعمة، الذي دعانا إلى مجده الأبدي في المسيح يسوع» (1بط 5: 1). و«هذا هو الوعد الذي وعدنا هو به في الحياة الأبدية»  (1يو 2: 25 و3: 15 و5: 11، 13، 20 ويه 21). و«هم سيملكون إلى أبد الآبدين» (رؤ 22: 5). فما أعظم هذا التعليم الواضح المبارك من كلام السيد والرسل الأطهار.*

*6- ماذا يجب أن يكون تأثير تعليم الكتاب في هذا الموضوع في قلوب الأشرار والأبرار؟*

** يجب أن يشعر الأشرار بالخطر الذي يهددهم، وأن يروا لزوم الرجوع إلى الرب حالاً ما دام نهار، لئلا يأتي الليل الذي ليس فيه توبة ولا رجاءٌ.*

*وعلى الأبرار أن يتعزوا كل التعزية، ويتمسكوا بالرجاء الموضوع أمامهم بفرح وسرور، وأن يواظبوا على حياة التقوى متأكدين أنه متى أُظهر المسيح حياتهم فحينئذ يُظهرون معه في المجد. ويجب عليهم أن يواظبوا على الاجتهاد والسهر، منتظرين ذلك الإكليل الذي وُضع لهم، راجين إتمام تلك المواعيد المجيدة لكل من يغلب، متأنين إلى مجيء الرب، «منتظرين ذلك الرجاء المبارك وظهور مجد الله العظيم ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح» (في 2: 13).*



*إنتهى*​


----------



## Star Online (29 أغسطس 2011)

هذا الكتاب مهم جدا جدا 

اشكرك علي هذا المجهود

تحياتي لك والرب يباركك


----------

